# Australia Citizenship Application



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

*Australian Citizenship waiting period*

Hi All,

I have applied for Australian citizenship by conferral on 23/Oct/2017 and waiting for the department to respond. Have anybody facing the same situation as mine. How long will it take the dept to call us for the citizenship test followed by ceremony.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
RS


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

There is a backlog of applications due to the Department placing applications lodged between April and October of last year on hold (as a result of pending legislation that did not pass). Based on what I've seen, people are waiting several months for test dates. Unfortunately, you will need to be patient. The citizenship process involves a lot of waiting (test dates, test appointments, approval, ceremony).


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> There is a backlog of applications due to the Department placing applications lodged between April and October of last year on hold (as a result of pending legislation that did not pass). Based on what I've seen, people are waiting several months for test dates. Unfortunately, you will need to be patient. The citizenship process involves a lot of waiting (test dates, test appointments, approval, ceremony).


On that note, if I apply a Citizenship and can move out of Australia after applying? Perhaps after the test? Or even before the test when I know my scheduled appointment for test and I can come and attend the test. 

In both of these scenarios, (First scenario is, I finished the test and maybe await the test result and or ceremony date, can I travel outside? Say to India or any other country for work or pleasure). Please note, I am a PR and I don't know what is mean by Conferral in OP's post.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Normally how many days it takes for citizenship?



ozbound12 said:


> There is a backlog of applications due to the Department placing applications lodged between April and October of last year on hold (as a result of pending legislation that did not pass). Based on what I've seen, people are waiting several months for test dates. Unfortunately, you will need to be patient. The citizenship process involves a lot of waiting (test dates, test appointments, approval, ceremony).


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> On that note, if I apply a Citizenship and can move out of Australia after applying? Perhaps after the test? Or even before the test when I know my scheduled appointment for test and I can come and attend the test.
> 
> In both of these scenarios, (First scenario is, I finished the test and maybe await the test result and or ceremony date, can I travel outside? Say to India or any other country for work or pleasure). Please note, I am a PR and I don't know what is mean by Conferral in OP's post.


To confer means to grant, thus citizenship by conferral is citizenship by grant (application).

Your application for citizenship will not be approved while you are outside the country. Theoretically you could leave the country after the approval and come back for the ceremony I guess. You do not become a citizen until you attend the ceremony and take the pledge.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

austimmiacnt said:


> Normally how many days it takes for citizenship?


Processing times for citizenship applications: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...a-citizenship-processing-times#Citzprocessing


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> To confer means to grant, thus citizenship by conferral is citizenship by grant (application).
> 
> Your application for citizenship will not be approved while you are outside the country. Theoretically you could leave the country after the approval and come back for the ceremony I guess. You do not become a citizen until you attend the ceremony and take the pledge.


Thank you. So I am still trying to understand what do you mean by "Approved". What are all the various stages in it?

How do I know when I should book a test?
How do I know I passed the test?
How do I know my citizenship is approved and when? Is it after the test you are talking about? Subject to passing!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You don't book the test - HSA (previously DIBP) will contact you to advise when your test has been scheduled. If the date's not convenient, you can contact them to ask that it be rescheduled. You will know immediately after taking the test whether you have passed the test or not.

They will send you a letter to confirm if your citizenship application has been approved and to advise that your local council will contact you regarding the ceremony date.

The timing between the test and confirming of your application being approved can be anywhere from days to months so the timing is unpredictable.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You don't book the test - HSA (previously DIBP) will contact you to advise when your test has been scheduled. If the date's not convenient, you can contact them to ask that it be rescheduled. You will know immediately after taking the test whether you have passed the test or not.
> 
> They will send you a letter to confirm if your citizenship application has been approved and to advise that your local council will contact you regarding the ceremony date.
> 
> The timing between the test and confirming of your application being approved can be anywhere from days to months so the timing is unpredictable.


Answered my mind accurately. All that I had in my mind, crisp and understandable answer. Thank you.


----------



## Nackarub (Nov 6, 2015)

Just to update if there are people in similar situation reading this topic, I have applied for my citizenship by conferral on 20th of November 2017, 2 days after the citizenship changes were rejected by Senate. I still have not been contacted by immigration department. I gave immigration a call today and I was told to be patient and the process might take up to 15 months or maybe even more. I have tried to give them my details just to make sure nothing is wrong with the process but he insisted on saying the same stuff. 

So as ozbound12 said, they must be busy with the applications lodged in between April and November.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi I got my PR in 2013 and eligible for citizenship now..Do I have to apply through Conferral or decent ??
I am little bit confused please give me detail about it.I think I have to apply conferral. please let me know


Thanks


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

*Australian Citizenship Application 2018*

Hey guys,

Starting a new thread to discuss the timelines for those who started receiving responses to their citizenship applications from 2018 (even if you applied in 2016/17).

Please share the application date, applicant state, council, test invitation date, confirmation date and ceremony dates in here.

Thanks


----------



## Tammielee (Apr 17, 2018)

Canadian citizen
Citizenship application in Feb. 2017
Test may 2017
Still waiting for approval


----------



## Tammielee (Apr 17, 2018)

*Still waiting*

Canadian citizenship
Feb 2017 application
May 2018 test
Still waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sorry..I misread


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

You applied in Feb 2017 but got invitation for test only in May 2018? 

May I know which state and suburb you have applied from?




Tammielee said:


> Canadian citizenship
> Feb 2017 application
> May 2018 test
> Still waiting


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

Am assuming that applicants from Melbourne are getting test invites faster than Sydney applicants. What does everyone think?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

I will be eligible for citizenship in 2018. Any thread around where we can discuss documents check lists etc?


----------



## Qzee (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi All, somewhat similar question but i want to understand if there is any impact to my citizenship application if i go outside before the test/approval of application. I understand department wont approve application if one is offshore but would they contact me at that stage and ask me to come back for test and subsequently approve application. Please guide. Thanks!


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

*AU Citizenship - Wait Period*

Hi there, I have applied for same on 24 Oct 2017 and I am also sailing in same boat - no updates from the department. But one of my friend submitted on 04/Sep/2017 and good part for his is he has got invite, done with exam and also his citizenship has been approved. So hopefully we might be the next one.

Keep posted guys.

Cheers



ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Australian citizenship by conferral on 23/Oct/2017 and waiting for the department to respond. Have anybody facing the same situation as mine. How long will it take the dept to call us for the citizenship test followed by ceremony.
> 
> ...


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Citizenship Application: 23/10/2017
State: QLD
Council: Brisbane
Test Invitation: ??
Approval: ??
Ceremony: ??

Please find details from one of my friend:

Citizenship Application: 04/09/2017
State: QLD
Council: Brisbane
Test Date: 20/04/2018
Approval: 18/05/2018
Ceremony: ??



jabberaussie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Starting a new thread to discuss the timelines for those who started receiving responses to their citizenship applications from 2018 (even if you applied in 2016/17).
> 
> ...


----------



## moiestqui (Jun 13, 2018)

*Citizenship Waiting Period*

Does anyone apply citizenship last year still waiting for the interview??

I applied on December 2017. Still no response. Anyone has update???


----------



## Vdp08 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi i also applied for citizenship last year november. Aside from money taken out from my account and a letter of confirmation that immigration have received my application i havent heard anything since. 
Did you do online application or paper?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Vdp08 said:


> Hi i also applied for citizenship last year november. Aside from money taken out from my account and a letter of confirmation that immigration have received my application i havent heard anything since.
> Did you do online application or paper?


Asking them won't help as they will just tell you to wait (and won't give you any information) until at least the current processing time has gone by, which at the moment is 90% of applications are finalised within 16 months from the date you applied. 

You might find that your application is processed very quickly and you have your test, then your approval, then your local government (council, shire or city) puts you on the list for the ceremony) all within 6 months, but that is not common.

It wouldn't be unusual to wait 6 to 9 months for the interview/test, another month or two for the approval, and another few months waiting for the ceremony. Or it could be a bit longer that that, too. 16 months from application date to ceremony is the current benchmark, although they are doing 75% or applications within 14 months.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Vdp08 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you so much. 😊


----------



## mattsalimi (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for Citizenship by Conferral. When I upload a PDF file including multiple pages, I receive the following message:
In line with the department's requirements, the document provided has been converted to an acceptable format that now appears as displayed below. Confirm that the image and any text displayed is clear for the department to use in identifying the applicant.
Each page within the provided PDF file has been converted to a separate JPG image.

I am wondering if you guys know why it converts to individual JPEG files? And is it normal? 

I really appreciate your reply. thanks.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Moiestqui,

Yes, I applied for Citizenship on 30th Oct 2017 from Sydney, still waiting for the first response.

Citizenship Application: 30/10/2017
State: NSW
Council: Sydney
Test Date: ?
Approval: ?
Ceremony: ?


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks, keep posting guys - it helps!



Ind79 said:


> Hi Moiestqui,
> 
> Yes, I applied for Citizenship on 30th Oct 2017 from Sydney, still waiting for the first response.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi All,

For applying to Australian Citizenship, the requirements state 4 years of residency in past 4/5 odd years.

In my case, I have been legally living in Australia for 4 past years continuously but out of the those years , initial 1.5 years were on temporary residency visa (457) and the rest on permanent residency. Would I be still eligible to apply for citizenship or would I need to stay for 4 years on Permanent residency before applying ?

Also any guidance to the citizenship test and process itself would be helpful.

Thanks,

R


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rdmca11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For applying to Australian Citizenship, the requirements state 4 years of residency in past 4/5 odd years.
> 
> ...


Under the present rules you are eligible if you have not traveled out of Australia Much in the last 4 years

You can check your eligibility in the Citizenship calculator online

Submit your application ASAP, as there maybe a change of rules again, making you ineligible for another 1.5 years

The process is quite simple 

Cheers


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks mate, I have travelled for a net 2 odd months cumulatively in all 4 years.Any study materials for test ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rdmca11 said:


> Thanks mate, I have travelled for a net 2 odd months cumulatively in all 4 years.Any study materials for test ?


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...hip-test/australian-citizenship-test-resource

The test is childs play from what I have heard

Cheers


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome , cheers



newbienz said:


> rdmca11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate, I have travelled for a net 2 odd months cumulatively in all 4 years.Any study materials for test ?
> ...


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Have further query regarding the below requirement mentioned on the home affairs site.

"An Identity declaration including one passport-sized photograph both signed by an Australian citizen with the correct authority."

I know many Australian citizens who can vouch for identity verification but none of them fall in the category of 'correct authority'. What are my options in that case ?

Looking for guidance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rdmca11 said:


> Have further query regarding the below requirement mentioned on the home affairs site.
> 
> "An Identity declaration including one passport-sized photograph both signed by an Australian citizen with the correct authority."
> 
> ...


Did you try your children school teacher or your office Finance department ?

Cheers


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't know any school teachers as am single , and the financial officer from office works at other location from my city of stay


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rdmca11 said:


> Have further query regarding the below requirement mentioned on the home affairs site.
> 
> "An Identity declaration including one passport-sized photograph both signed by an Australian citizen with the correct authority."
> 
> ...


The list of occupations is fairly broad. It includes "bank officers" and there have been people on here who have been able to get branch tellers and managers to sign the paperwork if they have held an account there for at least a year. The list also includes doctors - if you have seen a GP at least once in the past year, you could go to them and have them sign the paperwork. You don't need to be friends with them or have seen them regularly over the year. In this context, "knowing" a person is more about knowing that the person exists and is a real person.


----------



## moiestqui (Jun 13, 2018)

I did that online


----------



## erwinr (Jun 30, 2018)

*Still waiting - Erwin*

Hi everyone. I applied for the citizenship on Nov 27 and I haven't receive any respond yet. Melbourne, Sunshine.


----------



## Avenue322 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Avenue322*

Hi All,

Come next month my partner and i would have been here over 4 years, and a resident for over 12 months.

I am English, and currently the visa holder, whilst my partner is Belgian and she is de-facto on my residency.

I would like to know if my partner is eligible to apply straight for Citizenship the same as me, or does she have to remain de-facto whilst i apply for citizenship.

If anybody has any info on this, or knows where i can get free advice...

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

Myself and my wife applied 26 April 2017
Test date: 31 January 2018
Approval: Not yet
I live in Melbourne


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

The department has come up with an explanation on the reasons for this extraordinary delay 
They look convincing and assure faster processing in days to come, which is again achievable 

Why you haven't got your Australian citizenship yet - Indian Link

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Current processing times are disgrace... hopefully it will decrease.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Part of the problem is they are still dealing with the aftermath of the backlog that the current government caused by freezing all applications for several months last year. At the same time, they cut hundreds of jobs in the visa and citizenship application processing section. A press release from a pollie is fine, but it's not going to solve this problem anytime soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> Part of the problem is they are still dealing with the aftermath of the backlog that the current government caused by freezing all applications for several months last year. At the same time, they cut hundreds of jobs in the visa and citizenship application processing section. A press release from a pollie is fine, but it's not going to solve this problem anytime soon.


The problems in processing citizenship applications in bulk of the illegal boat applicant, I am sure would be a nightmare for any country

The amount of research and hours one would have to be put in to verify each such case would be a hundred time More then when processing those applying through the usual PR route

Even when the processing was on freeze, I am sure they would have kept processing those application which would anyways meet the new rules 

I would give the benefit of doubt to the honourable minister 

Cheers


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

newbienz said:


> Even when the processing was on freeze, I am sure they would have kept processing those application which would anyways meet the new rules
> 
> I would give the benefit of doubt to the honourable minister
> 
> Cheers


The backlog increased to over 120,000 applications due to the application freeze. https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...citizenship-application-backlog-mounts-120000


----------



## AahanBharadwaj (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi All

Thought I will post my citizenship timelines.

I have applied for citizenship on 22nd Nov 2017 and its been more than 8 months but no communication yet from department for test. Has anybody waited this long even for a test date ?

Thanks
AahanBharadwaj


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AahanBharadwaj said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thought I will post my citizenship timelines.
> 
> ...


That's normal.


----------



## erwinr (Jun 30, 2018)

We are in the same boat. I applied on 27 Nov. 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> Part of the problem is they are still dealing with the aftermath of the backlog that the current government caused by freezing all applications for several months last year. At the same time, they cut hundreds of jobs in the visa and citizenship application processing section. A press release from a pollie is fine, but it's not going to solve this problem anytime soon.


I wonder if processing time is going to decrease anytime soon...


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, any updates from anyone? Please post. 

Thanks


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello RS, any updates from your end? Thanks



ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Australian citizenship by conferral on 23/Oct/2017 and waiting for the department to respond. Have anybody facing the same situation as mine. How long will it take the dept to call us for the citizenship test followed by ceremony.
> 
> ...


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Latest update:

Citizenship application processing times
Last updated: 18 July 2018 (for month ending 30 June 2018)

Australian Citizenship application type	75% of applications processed in	90% of applications processed in
Conferral (lodgement to ceremony**)	14 months	17 months

For more information : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...a-citizenship-processing-times#Citzprocessing


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manishjha143 said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Citizenship application processing times
> Last updated: 18 July 2018 (for month ending 30 June 2018)
> ...


i hope it will come down... 14 months is a long time.


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes let's see as huge backlog is there.



andreyx108b said:


> i hope it will come down... 14 months is a long time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manishjha143 said:


> Yes let's see as huge backlog is there.


well, the backlog accumulated due to proposed changes, and it has been a while, i hope they will clear it soon


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I have submitted citizenshio applications for me and my husband on 17th January 2018. havent heard a word from the department apart from the acknowledgement of applications received.
I know the processing times are a nightmare at this time. 
But i want to ask when should i expect our test to be ? Is it close to the end of 14 months or it will be earlier and then a wait time again for further processing ?

thank you in advance.


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have submitted my application on Oct 24, 2017 and its in received status and I have been waiting for almost 9+ months now, so looking at current backlog - not sure it might take 11-12 months - hoping same for you or it can be quicker as well.




NVsha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted citizenshio applications for me and my husband on 17th January 2018. havent heard a word from the department apart from the acknowledgement of applications received.
> I know the processing times are a nightmare at this time.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manishjha143 said:


> I have submitted my application on Oct 24, 2017 and its in received status and I have been waiting for almost 9+ months now, so looking at current backlog - not sure it might take 11-12 months - hoping same for you or it can be quicker as well.


its is quite interesting, while some wait 7-8 months, others wait for a way longer...


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Manishjha143.

I hope for all the applicants waiting for their citizenship application reviews to hear some news soon.

There are so many factors that are against the hope of process expedition though :-
* Less number of staff in the department.
* applications in backlog
* Ministers still trying to introduce new rules.
No progress update from the department is another stress.
have looked up so many blogs but there's not much number of people online to discuss their timelines which would have been helpful too. 

thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NVsha said:


> Thanks Manishjha143.
> 
> I hope for all the applicants waiting for their citizenship application reviews to hear some news soon.
> 
> ...


does council area play a role?


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes I do agree, the only thing i wanted to add here department has increased no of staffs, read some where.



NVsha said:


> Thanks Manishjha143.
> 
> I hope for all the applicants waiting for their citizenship application reviews to hear some news soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> does council area play a role?


council would only come into play when its the time for the ceremony. smaller council authorities are very easy get in ceremony rather then waiting as in bigger councils.
That's what I know of could be different too!!


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

manishjha143 said:


> Yes I do agree, the only thing i wanted to add here department has increased no of staffs, read some where.


That's so good to hear that there are more people working on pending files. That certainly would increase the number of applications processed in the same time.
I tried looking all the publications from department but couldn't find any news on more staff hired but


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NVsha said:


> That's so good to hear that there are more people working on pending files. That certainly would increase the number of applications processed in the same time.
> I tried looking all the publications from department but couldn't find any news on more staff hired but


You probably missed this very Important news

Why you haven't got your Australian citizenship yet - Indian Link

If the boat refugees applications are out of the way, then the pace will really pick up

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NVsha said:


> council would only come into play when its the time for the ceremony. smaller council authorities are very easy get in ceremony rather then waiting as in bigger councils.
> 
> That's what I know of could be different too!!




Thanks for sharing mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

NVsha said:


> Thanks Manishjha143.
> have looked up so many blogs but there's not much number of people online to discuss their timelines which would have been helpful too.


There is a very active citizenship thread on another forum where there have been lots of updated timelines lately. It looks like the agents are picking up the pace. I guess it's partially because they hired quite a few of them recently. There were job ads in most states and NSW advertised both for Sydney and Parramatta.

At the moment most people are receiving their test invite around 7 or 8 months after submitting their application. I'm talking about the ones who applied after October 2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> There is a very active citizenship thread on another forum where there have been lots of updated timelines lately. It looks like the agents are picking up the pace. I guess it's partially because they hired quite a few of them recently. There were job ads in most states and NSW advertised both for Sydney and Parramatta.
> 
> At the moment most people are receiving their test invite around 7 or 8 months after submitting their application. I'm talking about the ones who applied after October 2017.


that's good news!


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi 

I was living in AUS for 4 years as PR, but my wife and kid completed only 3 years. So if I apply for citizenship now then can I include my Kid(9 year old) in the application or should I wait 1 more year to apply. 

Thanks


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Citizenship application processing times
Last updated: 18 July 2018 (for month ending 30 June 2018)

Australian Citizenship application type	
75% of applications processed in	14 months
90% of applications processed in 17 months
Conferral (lodgement to ceremony**)



andreyx108b said:


> that's good news!


----------



## AahanBharadwaj (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi All

I have a question regarding updating department with change in circumstances, 
my son( who is Australian by birth) received OCI (overseas citizen of India) recently
after I have applied for citizenship, now should I update this information 
under "List all countries where this child holds permanent residency" ?

Many thanks


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I have a query regarding the eligibility to apply for citizenship for my kid i.e. I am living in AUS for 4 years in PR(189) visa, but my wife and kid are living here for past 3 years only(they also in PR visa). So if I apply for citizenship for me now then can I include my Kid(9 year old) in the application or should I wait 1 more year to apply for my kid.

Many Thanks


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/po...e-blows-out-300-per-cent-20180815-p4zxl0.html

The citizenship queue has blown out by more than 300 per cent under the Turnbull government, leaving migrants who have spent years in Australia without access to students loans, an Australian passport or the right to vote ahead of the next federal poll.

Department of Home Affairs figures show the number of residents waiting to be approved for citizenship has spiralled from 27,000 to 189,000 under the Coalition. More than 140,000 of those have been added while Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull has been in office.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manishjha143 said:


> https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/po...e-blows-out-300-per-cent-20180815-p4zxl0.html
> 
> The citizenship queue has blown out by more than 300 per cent under the Turnbull government, leaving migrants who have spent years in Australia without access to students loans, an Australian passport or the right to vote ahead of the next federal poll.
> 
> Department of Home Affairs figures show the number of residents waiting to be approved for citizenship has spiralled from 27,000 to 189,000 under the Coalition. More than 140,000 of those have been added while Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull has been in office.


The new bill to change the PR period to 4 years has again been introduced in the parliament 

If it actually passes this time around and becomes applicable on all applications which are in the pipeline also, then I am estimating that at least 50% of the existing application will stand in eligible and be removed from the list

So the queue will comeback to 5-6 months

I think this is what the department goal is

Cheers


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Greetings All,

I am in a situation and any advise would be helpful.

I have citizenship test next month, however I have lost the original "Form 1195 - Identity Declaration" which I had attached in my online application. Will it create any issue when I go for the test?

Thanks for your assistance in advance.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> The new bill to change the PR period to 4 years has again been introduced in the parliament
> 
> If it actually passes this time around and becomes applicable on all applications which are in the pipeline also, then I am estimating that at least 50% of the existing application will stand in eligible and be removed from the list
> 
> ...


I doubt that will happen. They had planned on making the legislation applicable from 1st July, 2018. So, if anyone filed their application before 1st of July and did not complete 4 years as a PR, they would not be affected. Unless they are changing the legislation to apply much earlier (which would be highly unlikely and more difficult to pass), I doubt it will affect the queue much.


----------



## supar (Jan 14, 2015)

*Online Vs Paper Application*

Hi everyone! Looking for advice

I'm supposed to be able to apply for Citizenship by Conferral in March next year when I will have been in Australia for 4 years, out of which almost 3 years as a permanent resident (would not meet the new requirement should the legislation pass).

- Arrive in Australia: 29-Mar-15
- PR (189) Granted: 18-May-16 (14 months later)
- Eligible for Citizenship: 29-Mar-19 (4 years after arrival)

Considering all the issues that have been going on with the citizenship applications and how long the queue has become, would it be ways to maybe shortening the waiting times? 

I'm thinking maybe going paper application instead of online (I've heard of a couple cases that were recently approved relatively fast and they were all paper application for whatever different reasons).

Or maybe applying in a regional area where the volume of applications would probably be smaller than right in the city.. Do I get to pick where I want to apply or is it just my council straight out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Anybody knows the process of checking any applicant citizenship documents ?! they are repeating the same process while admitting for any visas ?! they are conducting any verification AGAIN ?!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

m_hegazy said:


> Anybody knows the process of checking any applicant citizenship documents ?! they are repeating the same process while admitting for any visas ?! they are conducting any verification AGAIN ?!


A lot of those documents can change, so yes, probably doing verification again.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> A lot of those documents can change, so yes, probably doing verification again.


Sorry , what is meaning of _" A lot of those documents can change "_ ?!

Furthermore , what verification they are doing ?! I think when you submit the citizenship documents , only you fill some forms NOT same as visa application the pile of papers !!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

m_hegazy said:


> Sorry , what is meaning of _" A lot of those documents can change "_ ?!
> 
> Furthermore , what verification they are doing ?! I think when you submit the citizenship documents , only you fill some forms NOT same as visa application the pile of papers !!!





m_hegazy said:


> Sorry , what is meaning of _" A lot of those documents can change "_ ?!
> 
> Furthermore , what verification they are doing ?! I think when you submit the citizenship documents , only you fill some forms NOT same as visa application the pile of papers !!!


Names can change. Criminal history can change. Gender can change. 

Take your pick and use your imagination.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Names can change. Criminal history can change. Gender can change.
> 
> Take your pick and use your imagination.


Thanks, what about verifications ?!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

m_hegazy said:


> Thanks, what about verifications ?!


Specifically I have no idea, but giving someone the right to vote and all the other privileges that come with being an Australian citizen - I think it is reasonable to accept vetting will be done, even if done before.


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, any updates from anyone - if their citizenship application status has been changed? Backlog has crossed more than 200k applicants now for last financial year.

Thanks


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello Experts,

Need urgent help. 

I have citizenship test next week and I have lost the original signed photo that I had attached in my online application. What do I do? Can I get another photo signed again by the same person (who had earlier signed) and re-attach it to the online application before the test? If yes, then do I need to attach a letter as well explaining the situation?

Please help.

Best regards...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ind79 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need urgent help.
> 
> ...


As long as the same person is signing the same photo, you should be good
I am sure you have one more photo similar to what you used earlier
No need to make it an issue

Cheers


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

newbienz said:


> As long as the same person is signing the same photo, you should be good
> I am sure you have one more photo similar to what you used earlier
> No need to make it an issue
> 
> Cheers


Not for you...but it's definitely an issue for me. Thanks for your 2cents. 

Cheers.


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have below updates:

1st Applicant - Date of Submission - 24/10/2017 (Sydney) - Test Done - Approved - Ceremony due in Oct 2018
2nd Applicant - Date of Submission - 21/11/2017 (Sydney) - Test Done - Approved - Waiting for Ceremony Letter

My application which I submitted on 24/10/2017 - I am still awaiting to hear back - no updates yet from Immigration.

Guys, please share some information if you have any? Thanks M


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Australian citizenship by conferral on 23/Oct/2017 and waiting for the department to respond. Have anybody facing the same situation as mine. How long will it take the dept to call us for the citizenship test followed by ceremony.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi, Have you got any updates from the department? Please advise. Thanks M


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

Update: 

My application:

Date of Submission : 24/10/2017
Invite from IMMI for Citizenship Test/Interview : 20/09/2018
Test/Interview Date : 24/09/2018
Status - Application Approved.

Next waiting for notice for Ceremony - can happen in next 2-3 months.

Thanks


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Ind79 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need urgent help.
> 
> ...


Hi Ind79,

Could you please share your experience for citizenship interview ?.
Did you get the new photo and get it signed from the same person ?.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Hi Ind79,
> 
> Could you please share your experience for citizenship interview ?.
> Did you get the new photo and get it signed from the same person ?.
> ...



Hi there, what i can suggest - it depends on case to case basis - mostly what i have heard is they will normally ask for around 3 -4 documents which include your passport, Australian license if you have?, and DOB proof - rest will be fine unless they just want to check some other information.

Thanks


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

manishjha143 said:


> Hi there, what i can suggest - it depends on case to case basis - mostly what i have heard is they will normally ask for around 3 -4 documents which include your passport, Australian license if you have?, and DOB proof - rest will be fine unless they just want to check some other information.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your response. Have you appeared for the interview yet ?.

I think I have read somewhere when I was applying that the form 1195 should be shown in original with the photo at the time of interview.
I am not sure what happens if someone lost the original form or photo.


----------



## manishjha143 (Jul 6, 2015)

abcmel said:


> Thanks for your response. Have you appeared for the interview yet ?.
> 
> I think I have read somewhere when I was applying that the form 1195 should be shown in original with the photo at the time of interview.
> I am not sure what happens if someone lost the original form or photo.


Yes I am done with my interview and i was not asked about Identity document. As I told, it depends on case 2 case basis.

Thanks


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

manishjha143 said:


> Yes I am done with my interview and i was not asked about Identity document. As I told, it depends on case 2 case basis.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manishjha143 said:


> Yes I am done with my interview and i was not asked about Identity document. As I told, it depends on case 2 case basis.
> 
> Thanks


If I understand correctly, you did not have to show any identity documents whatsoever during the interview?

What were the questions asked ?

Cheers


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

For the new born baby, which way do we need to apply for citizenship; Descent or Evidence ?

Regards,
Zak


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For the new born baby, which way do we need to apply for citizenship; Descent or Evidence ?
> 
> ...


Was the baby born in Australia?
Are either of the parents PR holder or citizen?

Cheers


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

newbienz said:


> Was the baby born in Australia?
> Are either of the parents PR holder or citizen?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Delivery due is in 2 weeks time. The delivery is in Australia. Both the parents are PR holders. After the baby born, how should i proceed?


----------



## saqibkazmi (Aug 31, 2016)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Delivery due is in 2 weeks time. The delivery is in Australia. Both the parents are PR holders. After the baby born, how should i proceed?


You need to apply by Evidence and you will need baby's birth certificate for that. Good luck


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Delivery due is in 2 weeks time. The delivery is in Australia. Both the parents are PR holders. After the baby born, how should i proceed?


Please go thru this thread: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...orn-parents-having-google-page-ranking-4.html

All the best!


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Speeding offence disclosure in Citizenship Application*

Hi,

I applied for Australian Citizenship on Later February, 2018 and still waiting (Current processing time is 14-16 months) for the outcome of any call for test. However, I have recently noticed that I had a speeding offence in March 2016 (Before my PR application) with three demerits point with the fine of $235 (Paid before the deadline). I did not disclose this speeding offence in my citizenship application as it was only required to disclose it if went to court. Here is the condition in the application declaration "*Have you been convicted of, or found guilty of, ANY offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any "spent" convictions)*". But I saw a number of discussion on this matter and many people disclosed this type of offence. Please be advised that I have not other offences or conviction in Australia or any other countries around the world. Can anybody advice me whether I need to upload the "Traffic history" and fill up the correction form for this matter? I would appreciate your kind suggestion in this matter.

Cheers!

Patrick


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mamun088 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for Australian Citizenship on Later February, 2018 and still waiting (Current processing time is 14-16 months) for the outcome of any call for test. However, I have recently noticed that I had a speeding offence in March 2016 (Before my PR application) with three demerits point with the fine of $235 (Paid before the deadline). I did not disclose this speeding offence in my citizenship application as it was only required to disclose it if went to court. Here is the condition in the application declaration "*Have you been convicted of, or found guilty of, ANY offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any "spent" convictions)*". But I saw a number of discussion on this matter and many people disclosed this type of offence. Please be advised that I have not other offences or conviction in Australia or any other countries around the world. Can anybody advice me whether I need to upload the "Traffic history" and fill up the correction form for this matter? I would appreciate your kind suggestion in this matter.
> 
> ...


Did you disclose them in your PR application?

Cheers


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you disclose them in your PR application?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. NO, I did not disclose in my PR application.

Patrick


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

mamun088 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for Australian Citizenship on Later February, 2018 and still waiting (Current processing time is 14-16 months) for the outcome of any call for test. However, I have recently noticed that I had a speeding offence in March 2016 (Before my PR application) with three demerits point with the fine of $235 (Paid before the deadline). I did not disclose this speeding offence in my citizenship application as it was only required to disclose it if went to court. Here is the condition in the application declaration "*Have you been convicted of, or found guilty of, ANY offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any "spent" convictions)*". But I saw a number of discussion on this matter and many people disclosed this type of offence. Please be advised that I have not other offences or conviction in Australia or any other countries around the world. Can anybody advice me whether I need to upload the "Traffic history" and fill up the correction form for this matter? I would appreciate your kind suggestion in this matter.
> 
> ...


You do not need to disclose speeding fines. If you had been caught drink driving it would be different but speeding and parking fines are not an issue.


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Speeding offence disclosure in Citizenship Application*



kiwifruit said:


> You do not need to disclose speeding fines. If you had been caught drink driving it would be different but speeding and parking fines are not an issue.


Dear All,

I just had a talk with immigration department over telephone and the lady has confirmed that speeding and parking fines are not considered as convictions. I can RIP now.


----------



## KP2019 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I am in a bit trouble.. I filed my citizenship application in April 1st week through on-line. Unfortunately, I have lost the submitted form 1195 along with the signed photograph ( I did it through JP). When I check the site, it's mentioned to bring the original submitted Form 1195 along with all the original docs during the Test/interview (when scheduled). As my form 1195 was lost, what should i do? Urgently, require some expert advice on this... Thanks in Advance...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KP2019 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am in a bit trouble.. I filed my citizenship application in April 1st week through on-line. Unfortunately, I have lost the submitted form 1195 along with the signed photograph ( I did it through JP). When I check the site, it's mentioned to bring the original submitted Form 1195 along with all the original docs during the Test/interview (when scheduled). As my form 1195 was lost, what should i do? Urgently, require some expert advice on this... Thanks in Advance...


Can you get the same JP to sign again ?

Cheers


----------



## KP2019 (Oct 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Can you get the same JP to sign again ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Newbienz for the quick response. No he is not reachable. what should i do?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

KP2019 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am in a bit trouble.. I filed my citizenship application in April 1st week through on-line. Unfortunately, I have lost the submitted form 1195 along with the signed photograph ( I did it through JP). When I check the site, it's mentioned to bring the original submitted Form 1195 along with all the original docs during the Test/interview (when scheduled). As my form 1195 was lost, what should i do? Urgently, require some expert advice on this... Thanks in Advance...


Has this JP personally known you for at least a year? That is one of the requirements in form 1195.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi friends,

I 'll be eligible for the Citizenship next year. I got some doubts which I wanted to clear and hope you guys can help me out with that.

1) Say before applying my citizenship, if i get the RRV and then apply for the citizenship and after the citizenship application, if i need to move out of Australia only for few weeks (probably 4-6 weeks) is I am allowed to leave Australia during that time??

The only purpose of applying for the RRV is, that, after the citizenship application I dont have any issues in leaving the country for few weeks (Australia)

Please share your inputs on this.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I 'll be eligible for the Citizenship next year. I got some doubts which I wanted to clear and hope you guys can help me out with that.
> 
> ...


You have to keep the CO informed of your travels so that he can schedule your test and ceremony 

There is no issue as such for a short travel like yours

Cheers


----------



## KP2019 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi Friends, One quick question if anybody can answer it -In my Online citizenship application, I mentioned 'Yes' to the question Whether you have any criminal conviction or offence? Actually I just had one single car parking offence, nothing else and to show my over honesty, I declared Yes with details description about the offence which I should not declare. As it's a minor offence and not proceeded in court it should declared as NO... As I had already declared it, will it be impact on my application processing?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KP2019 said:


> Hi Friends, One quick question if anybody can answer it -In my Online citizenship application, I mentioned 'Yes' to the question Whether you have any criminal conviction or offence? Actually I just had one single car parking offence, nothing else and to show my over honesty, I declared Yes with details description about the offence which I should not declare. As it's a minor offence and not proceeded in court it should declared as NO... As I had already declared it, will it be impact on my application processing?


You can think of filing a form 1023
And change the answer from yes to no

Cheers


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Members,

Me and my husband applied for Citizenship in January 2018. Until now we were living in Melbourne hence we chose the test center in Melbourne. Now we are moving to Brisbane permanently and dont think would be able to come back for test/interview to Melbourne. 

Looking for guidance on how to advise this to the department and would this effect our application in any manner?

Would also love to hear if any citizenship applications finalized recently and what month's application are under processing these days?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NVsha said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Me and my husband applied for Citizenship in January 2018. Until now we were living in Melbourne hence we chose the test center in Melbourne. Now we are moving to Brisbane permanently and dont think would be able to come back for test/interview to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


File a form 1022 giving your new address
It should not affect the application by way of delays

From what I hear NOv dec 2017 applications are getting test dates

Cheers


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> File a form 1022 giving your new address
> It should not affect the application by way of delays
> 
> From what I hear NOv dec 2017 applications are getting test dates
> ...


Hey newbienz,

Love your work on this forum. Have been following your posts right from the time I was sorting out my permanent residency last year. Total respect.

Now I am applying for my citizenship. Just want to know if there is any thread that gives a detailed account of the procedure for applying and the checklist of all documents required for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Hey newbienz,
> 
> Love your work on this forum. Have been following your posts right from the time I was sorting out my permanent residency last year. Total respect.
> 
> Now I am applying for my citizenship. Just want to know if there is any thread that gives a detailed account of the procedure for applying and the checklist of all documents required for it. Thanks in advance.


It’s pretty straightforward 

Just follow the DHA guidelines

As long as you have your original birth certificate, all other documents will not be a problem
The next bottleneck is getting someone to sign the 1195 form

Cheers


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s pretty straightforward
> 
> Just follow the DHA guidelines
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... The original birth certificate is a problem. My school took the original and never gave it back. Instead I have school leaving certificate. Will that work? Is there any other option?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Hmmmm... The original birth certificate is a problem. My school took the original and never gave it back. Instead I have school leaving certificate. Will that work? Is there any other option?
> 
> Thanks.


That’s where quite a few Indians are facing a problem

If you are sure that a birth certificate was issued for you, then it would not be difficult to get a fresh copy
Just ask your relatives to approach the concerned municipal corporation or panchayat for the same

If you still cannot get it then , You will have to try your luck with 

Aadhar, 
pan card , 
school leaving certificate, 
ration card etc 

as alternative evidence

Submit them and hope for the best 

Cheers


----------



## nithiau (Nov 21, 2015)

newbienz said:


> That’s where quite a few Indians are facing a problem
> 
> If you are sure that a birth certificate was issued for you, then it would not be difficult to get a fresh copy
> Just ask your relatives to approach the concerned municipal corporation or panchayat for the same
> ...




Hi, 

Even i didn't had my birth certificate and two of my friend in a similar situation, however my school leaving certificate and Indian drivers licence were accepted instead of Birth certificate without any problem.
We all went to Sydney immigration centre for test and interview.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you Newbienz, 

The situation is same with us, either of us ( me or my Husband ) don't have birth certificates. 
and I haven't uploaded any of the documents you mentioned above in lieu of BC . do you think I should upload the school leaving certificate and Aadhar card both for each of us before the application is reviewed by a case officer. The current status of my application is "received".

Thank you .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NVsha said:


> Thank you Newbienz,
> 
> The situation is same with us, either of us ( me or my Husband ) don't have birth certificates.
> and I haven't uploaded any of the documents you mentioned above in lieu of BC . do you think I should upload the school leaving certificate and Aadhar card both for each of us before the application is reviewed by a case officer. The current status of my application is "received".
> ...


I would 
But make sure that the spelling of the applicant and their parents are absolutely same to the last dot on both the documents 

Cheers


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Mates,
Hope you guys doing well. I have a question regarding citizenship application.
Probably i will apply for us next year so the question is there is any documents i need to collect from my country (like police clearance)?
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tahanpaa said:


> Hi Mates,
> Hope you guys doing well. I have a question regarding citizenship application.
> Probably i will apply for us next year so the question is there is any documents i need to collect from my country (like police clearance)?
> Thanks in advance


You will need clearance only if you have lived in that country for more then 90 days after becoming a PR

Other then that all the documents you had submitted when applying for PR will suffice 

I hope you have your original birth certificate 

Cheers


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I would
> But make sure that the spelling of the applicant and their parents are absolutely same to the last dot on both the documents
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Newbienz.

The good news is that both me and my husband have received our test appointment letters , test and interview in mid November. we applied in January 2018. looks like the department is smashing through the backlog of citizenship applications.

As I said in my previous post that we are moving interstate,and i was suggested within this blog by other members to update the information with the department. 
I didn't even get a chance to do any of these and the appointment letters are here. 

I am excited but a little stressed too about rescheduling the appointments as it might mean a further delay on getting an appointment per the availability of the new test center.

Any suggestions/ experience share/ feedback is welcome !


** I have an online link option to reschedule the test but it only lets us change the time and date but not the test center**


thank you all!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NVsha said:


> Thank you Newbienz.
> 
> The good news is that both me and my husband have received our test appointment letters , test and interview in mid November. we applied in January 2018. looks like the department is smashing through the backlog of citizenship applications.
> 
> ...


Can you attend the interview and test on that date at that centre?
Will you be in the city ?

If not , you have no option but to apply for a change of the test centre , whatever be the delay

Cheers


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Can you attend the interview and test on that date at that centre?
> Will you be in the city ?
> 
> If not , you have no option but to apply for a change of the test centre , whatever be the delay
> ...


In the meantime, I have managed to reschedule my appointment to tomorrow and my husband's to Wednesday, which will save a lot of hassle of changing dates and center, plus the change of the center would have been 2-3 month's wait. 

The only worry now is to prepare for the test overnight and pass it!

Thank you Newbienz.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NVsha said:


> In the meantime, I have managed to reschedule my appointment to tomorrow and my husband's to Wednesday, which will save a lot of hassle of changing dates and center, plus the change of the center would have been 2-3 month's wait.
> 
> The only worry now is to prepare for the test overnight and pass it!
> 
> Thank you Newbienz.


From what I hear, it’s childs play

Don’t worry 
You will ace it

Cheers


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for citizenship i.e. submitted the application on September 2018 end. So when can I expect an invite for the test? Based on the information shared in this forum, I think I can expect test invite around July 2019. Am I right?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taniska said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for citizenship i.e. submitted the application on September 2018 end. So when can I expect an invite for the test? Based on the information shared in this forum, I think I can expect test invite around July 2019. Am I right?
> 
> Thanks.


It may be earlier also
It appears they are clearing the backlog faster

Quite a few Jan 18 applicants have got the test dates 

Cheers


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

newbienz said:


> From what I hear, it’s childs play
> 
> Don’t worry
> You will ace it
> ...


Thank You Newbeinz.

The test is done and passed with 100% answers correct.

few things for all others information:-
* Application submitted - January 2018
*Test appointment received - October 2018
* Didn't have Birth certificate - presented school leaving certificate original ( was already in English).

I shall keep you all posted with further stages and communication from the department.


thank you again all !


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

Both me and my husband passed the test and overnight the application status has gone from received to approved!
now waiting for any further communication.

thank you all !


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Congrats NVsha!

Which state and council did you apply?


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Congrats NVsha!
> 
> Which state and council did you apply?


Thanks Roy, 

I applied from Victoria state and Mitchell shire Council.

The test dates are only affected by the state queue and ceremony is affected by the council you applied for.


Hope this helps.

regards
NVsha


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey Folks

Applied for my citizenship recently. Just wondering what the latest developments are as regards to any (new) rules, processing times, approvals, etc.....

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi

Urgent help needed. In the travel documents other than my current passport, do I have to mentioned my cancelled passports too? I have already submitted my application with a 'No' as an answer.

My first passport was nearing expiry so I got it cancelled and got the new (2nd) passport, then my address changed and to get it updated my 2nd passport was cancelled and my current (3rd) passport was issued. I have only mentioned this current passport. Please help.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Urgent help needed. In the travel documents other than my current passport, do I have to mentioned my cancelled passports too? I have already submitted my application with a 'No' as an answer.
> 
> My first passport was nearing expiry so I got it cancelled and got the new (2nd) passport, then my address changed and to get it updated my 2nd passport was cancelled and my current (3rd) passport was issued. I have only mentioned this current passport. Please help.


You only need to include current passports. If you had dual citizenship you would need to include two (one for each country).


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

kiwifruit said:


> MaxTheWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate. Never held dual citizenship. I am only citizen of India as of now and hold only one current passport (or any travel document for that matter) which I have mentioned on my citizenship application.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

kiwifruit said:


> You only need to include current passports. If you had dual citizenship you would need to include two (one for each country).


I saw your signatures just now. So here's the thing, when you apply for PR 189 or 190 the application specifically mentions any other 'current' passport but that is not the case with citizenship application.

The question in citizenship application is:

'Other passports and documents for travel:

Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel? Other documents may include Titre de Voyage, PLO56, DFTTA or ImmiCards.'

I am not sure if you have answered out of your experience with PR application only or if you know from other sources that for citizenship application only current passport needs to be mentioned. Somewhere in the first or last pages of my passport my old passport number has been mentioned. So the department is going to know that I have held a previous (cancelled) passport(s), which of course they would have noticed in my PR application too back in 2014.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

MaxTheWolf said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > You only need to include current passports. If you had dual citizenship you would need to include two (one for each country).
> ...


My partner applied for citizenship in May. It was made clear to her that she only needed to include her current passport and not any of the previous ones. 
The question says "have", not "had", so you need to include any current documents you have now that allow you to travel. Your cancelled passports do not allow you to travel anymore.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

kiwifruit said:


> The question says "have", not "had", so you need to include any current documents you have now that allow you to travel. Your cancelled passports do not allow you to travel anymore.


Spot on. That was my rationale too when I answered 'no' to the question. Also, it is my current passport that I used to enter Australia for the first time, so that's good too. Thanks.


----------



## dd88 (May 18, 2016)

Any December 2017/January 2018 applicants from the sydney region still waiting for a test date.

my timeline:

Applied: 20 January 2018

Status: Received.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

*Citizenship process & docs*

Hey there,

I am eligible to apply for a citizenship by conferral early next year but I wanted to get an idea of the process to be better prepared with the documentation. Could anyone here pls help me out with the following?

1. Which documents are mandatory for the application? I tried logging into my immi account page and went until page #6 but couldn't go any further because it says I am not eligible yet. I was trying to browse further to get an idea of the amount of documentation needed.

2. I reckon, there is a form 1195 which must be signed by someone who has known you for the past 1 year and is working as per one of the occupations listed in the form. One of these occupations is "Finance company officer with 5 years + service". Since, I work for a bank and my manager has been with the bank for 5+ years, would he be eligible to provide endorsement?

3. Does the applicant have to undergo an interview? If yes, then how is that like?

4. Does the applicant has to appear for a language test such as IELTS or equivalent along with the citizenship test?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PattyO (Nov 29, 2018)

This needs 17 months to 21 months. 

You can view current processing times on the page for specific visa subclasses or citizenship types. You should check regularly to ensure you remain aware of the current processing times for your visa or citizenship as these may change over time.

To assist in processing, you need to submit a complete application. The checklists provided on ImmiAccount will assist in making sure you include all required documents in your application.


----------



## endo141 (Mar 21, 2017)

1. You can go through paper form 1300t to have roughly idea what docs you need to provide.

2. Yes, your manager can do this.

3. May or maybe not. They will contact you for interview (probably via phone)

4. No, up to date this comment written.




rockyrambo said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am eligible to apply for a citizenship by conferral early next year but I wanted to get an idea of the process to be better prepared with the documentation. Could anyone here pls help me out with the following?
> 
> ...


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

endo141 said:


> 1. You can go through paper form 1300t to have roughly idea what docs you need to provide.
> 
> 2. Yes, your manager can do this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. With respect to identity docs, I have passport and AU driving license. Do I really need a birth certificate as well for birth name evidence? / some other doc such as medicare card / or something else will do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

endo141 said:


> 1. You can go through paper form 1300t to have roughly idea what docs you need to provide.
> 
> 2. Yes, your manager can do this.
> 
> ...


3. You will have to undergo an interview before you are allowed to take the test

They will verify all your original documents also at that stage and if everything is ok, only then will they allow you to proceed to the test room

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> 3. You will have to undergo an interview before you are allowed to take the test
> 
> They will verify all your original documents also at that stage and if everything is ok, only then will they allow you to proceed to the test room
> 
> Cheers


ok.. so what happens in the interview? just the verification of docs / is it something more elaborate? Does that also happen face to face / telephonic?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> ok.. so what happens in the interview? just the verification of docs / is it something more elaborate? Does that also happen face to face / telephonic?


It’s across the table

How long and extensive, will depend on your particular circumstances 

Some get away with just a cursory glance at their original documents where as some face extensive questioning especially if they have some violations or have regular travel outside the country 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the reply. With respect to identity docs, I have passport and AU driving license. Do I really need a birth certificate as well for birth name evidence? / some other doc such as medicare card / or something else will do?


It’s best to have the original birth certificate

The 2nd best alternative is your class X or XII markesheet which should have your name, birth date and your parents name

Without either , you may have a hard time 

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> It’s best to have the original birth certificate
> 
> The 2nd best alternative is your class X or XII markesheet which should have your name, birth date and your parents name
> 
> ...


Got it. Those i definitely have in originals. I think they will need the originals to be brought to the interview venue for verification..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Got it. Those i definitely have in originals. I think they will need the originals to be brought to the interview venue for verification..


That’s correct

You will need to bring the originals of all the evidence that you have uploaded including the form 1195

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> It’s across the table
> 
> How long and extensive, will depend on your particular circumstances
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. In my particular case, I received the PR grant whilst I was overseas (singapore) and stayed there for about 7 months after I got the grant and before I moved to Australia. I was working there in a bank. Having read all the conditions about submitting character certificates / PCC certificates, etc., I understand that I might not have to submit one for Singapore stay because my overall stay outside Australia after receiving the grant has been < 12 months until now and will be by the time of my application. 

In your experience, do you think I need a PCC from Singapore; have they pressed for PCCs in cases like these? 

P.S. I am just trying to be prepared in advance with these things.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for your reply. In my particular case, I received the PR grant whilst I was overseas (singapore) and stayed there for about 7 months after I got the grant and before I moved to Australia. I was working there in a bank. Having read all the conditions about submitting character certificates / PCC certificates, etc., I understand that I might not have to submit one for Singapore stay because my overall stay outside Australia after receiving the grant has been < 12 months until now and will be by the time of my application.
> 
> In your experience, do you think I need a PCC from Singapore; have they pressed for PCCs in cases like these?
> 
> P.S. I am just trying to be prepared in advance with these things.


Some applicants are asked even if they have stayed for even as less then 60 days

It all depends on the co

Don’t think too much about it

If asked, just get one and submit it

If you want to be pro active , submit in advance

Just remember that it’s a long process now of nearly 1.5 years so a few days here and there for getting a pcc does not really matter

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> Some applicants are asked even if they have stayed for even as less then 60 days
> 
> It all depends on the co
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is what i am hearing. the 75th percentile is at 18 months so i am expecting at least an year before I get to become an actual citizen !!. About the PCC, can't have one from Singapore until I submit an official requirement from the CO. Thanks for your help here. Appreciate that.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> It’s best to have the original birth certificate
> 
> The 2nd best alternative is your class X or XII markesheet which should have your name, birth date and your parents name
> 
> ...


Hey, so I found that I do have a soft copy of the birth certificate but have lost the hard copy. However, I can get an online print of the birth certificate from the local public authority. This doesn't need any signature as it is a digital format. So, in case I take a print of the original certificate (which I have in the pdf format) and a latest downloaded one; would that be sufficient along with the high school certificates? Or, do you reckon, I need an accreditation (stamp, etc.) of the online birth certificate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Hey, so I found that I do have a soft copy of the birth certificate but have lost the hard copy. However, I can get an online print of the birth certificate from the local public authority. This doesn't need any signature as it is a digital format. So, in case I take a print of the original certificate (which I have in the pdf format) and a latest downloaded one; would that be sufficient along with the high school certificates? Or, do you reckon, I need an accreditation (stamp, etc.) of the online birth certificate?


If the certificate says no signature required, I think it should be good enough

However, if you have any relatives back home and they can send you a certificate which is signed and stamped, that would be great

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks man.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

*PCC when I had an old Australian Expired PR*

Hello all,

I'm planning to apply for Australian Citizenship in 2019. So just a question regarding Penal Clearance Certificates . I am not sure which PCCs to submit as I had a Australian PR some years back which expired and then I got a new PR in 2014. I travelled outside of Australia in both these cases and hence not sure how many PCCs to submit - Details below 

First PR - First PR issued in 2004. I left Australia in 2005 to India and never returned to Australia. During the period (until the PR expired in 2009) I was in India for rest of the time and was also in US for more than 90 days. 

New and Current PR - I got my current PR in 2014 and came to Australia in Jan 2015. 

So when I apply for citizenship in 2019, should I submit a PCC for India and US (since I was in both these countries for my old PR) or only Indian PCC (for my current PR)?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for Australian Citizenship in 2019. So just a question regarding Penal Clearance Certificates . I am not sure which PCCs to submit as I had a Australian PR some years back which expired and then I got a new PR in 2014. I travelled outside of Australia in both these cases and hence not sure how many PCCs to submit - Details below
> 
> ...


The 1st PR is dead and buried
It has no relevance any more

You have to submit pcc only for the countries you have visited after 2014 in which you have stayed for more then 90 days in totality 
So only india from what I gather from your post

Cheers


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome, Thanks much NB for the prompt response!


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi!
I applied for citizenship on sep 2018. At the time i didn't have any traffic offence. But on dec 2018 i had a red light traffic offence. However, that didn't go through court. Should i update my application and let the immigration know about this offence. If so how can i do this?
Thanks for the help!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satanz said:


> Hi!
> I applied for citizenship on sep 2018. At the time i didn't have any traffic offence. But on dec 2018 i had a red light traffic offence. However, that didn't go through court. Should i update my application and let the immigration know about this offence. If so how can i do this?
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


You can file a form 1022

Cheers


----------



## Ultra2018 (Jan 7, 2019)

HI all!

i am new to this forum. I applied for Australian Citizenship in April 2018. I haven't heard anything yet. I understand there is a backlog , but having read some of the earlier posts i wonder why there is a discrepancy in the wait time. I read that the applications from Melbourne are being processed faster than Sydney. I have applied form Sydney. Is anyone else in the same position as I am


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ultra2018 said:


> HI all!
> 
> i am new to this forum. I applied for Australian Citizenship in April 2018. I haven't heard anything yet. I understand there is a backlog , but having read some of the earlier posts i wonder why there is a discrepancy in the wait time. I read that the applications from Melbourne are being processed faster than Sydney. I have applied form Sydney. Is anyone else in the same position as I am


The grass is always greener on the other side
The line in which you are standing seems to move the slowest

These are human tendencies 
Don’t fall to it and get anxious

There is a 22 month wait now for citizenship which I suspect would go to 24 months in the days to come
Aussie girl wrote yesterday on another thread that her friends applications in October 17 are still pending

Relax and wait for the email for the test

Cheers


----------



## Ultra2018 (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh wow ! this seems to be increasing at steady pace... the day i applied i rember the wait period was 13 months...so does this include the time until the citizenship ceremony?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ultra2018 said:


> Oh wow ! this seems to be increasing at steady pace... the day i applied i rember the wait period was 13 months...so does this include the time until the citizenship ceremony?


Yes
It includes the ceremony also

But the worry is that there is no light at the end of the tunnel

The number of people awaiting citizenship is increasing by 50,000 every year and now stands at nearly 250,000 as per the last information I read

The government gets no additional tax or revenue from granting citizenship vis a vis granting a visa, and that’s the reason I suspect that granting citizenship is not on the priority list for the department , despite all statements from the honourable minister to the contrary 

Anyways we mortals can only sigh and wait

Cheers


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I applied in Feb 2018. I haven’t even received a test date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra2018 (Jan 7, 2019)

aurora.a said:


> I applied in Feb 2018. I haven’t even received a test date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am in the same boat...whats more frustrating is there seems to be no acknowledgement at all from their end.... At least the website should be able to show what the status of our application is.

I have not received a single email from them either.....


----------



## Ultra2018 (Jan 7, 2019)

I read somewhere they have appointed 150 more officials for processing the applications. But compared to the number of applicants waiting, it seems this wouldn't do too much to help


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

All this is probably the result of having a liberal government and an upcoming election where they are trying desperately to win the support of the right-wing voters by showing them that they are making it difficult for people to get citizenship. Hope they realize that by making it difficult for current PR holders and making their lives difficult, they are almost ensuring that these people once they have their citizenship will more than likely not vote for them (forever in my case).

Given that the citizenship processing time is almost 2 years and one has to be on PR for 4 years (if you've made your very first entry as a PR holder), it seems unfair that they give a PR for only 5 years and then you've got to renew it if you intend to travel outside Australia. In my case, I entered in Jun 2014 as a PR, applied in Jun 2018 and have been waiting since. I feel RRV is a waste of money and don't intend to travel outside Australia until the end of this year. We also have a 1 year old whom we don't want to put on a plane until she's close to 2 years old. I'm hoping to have my citizenship by then.


----------



## loneshark43 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi,

I have a couple of questions regarding the citizenship application.

1) Do copies of the passport , national ID card etc. need to be certified?
2) Regarding the countries visited since 18 years of age, do I need to mention the time I've lived in my home country as well? (I came to Australia only 4 years ago). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I have received my test date today. I applied 5 Feb 2018. Test date is 6 Feb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

aurora.a said:


> I have received my test date today. I applied 5 Feb 2018. Test date is 6 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, Which suburb/city did you apply from?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

jabberaussie said:


> Hey, Which suburb/city did you apply from?




Same as yours. Test centre is parramatta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ani06 (Jan 10, 2019)

aurora.a said:


> Same as yours. Test centre is parramatta.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the same as me.
But I do not have PCC.
I applied today but while sending the form, I have been asked to send original passport as well. Now I am not sure if I should send it or not.


----------



## tripti (May 25, 2012)

Hello All,

Just started following this thread, here is our status:

Citizenship Application: 15/12/2018
State: VIC
Council: Casey
Test Invitation: ??
Approval: ??
Ceremony: ??

Will update everyone as and when there is any progress.

Regards


----------



## sorayam7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello All, 

I applied on 20/02/18 still not reply.
Is there anywhere I could share my timeline?
I have found this on: sharemytimeline.info and added my info but I dont think many people use it. Is there any other one?

Thanks!


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

aurora.a said:


> I have received my test date today. I applied 5 Feb 2018. Test date is 6 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,

I'm just wondering how you find out about the test date. Do they notify you through postal mail or through your immi account? Additionally, if they notify you through postal mail, does your online account (if you have one and applied online) update to show the latest status too?


----------



## sorayam7 (Jan 22, 2015)

I think they sent you a letter my mail, not sure of you recieve another in your immi account inbox?


----------



## carthik.annayan (Apr 6, 2014)

Ultra2018 said:


> I read somewhere they have appointed 150 more officials for processing the applications. But compared to the number of applicants waiting, it seems this wouldn't do too much to help


Even I've read this somewhere online. The time at which they process the application is extremely annoying! Any ways, my timeline applied on 27/11/2018. Obviously, no response. Many of my friends suggested, don't look into it until a year. I reckon, i'd be able to get my citizenship only by 2020!!


----------



## carthik.annayan (Apr 6, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> All this is probably the result of having a liberal government and an upcoming election where they are trying desperately to win the support of the right-wing voters by showing them that they are making it difficult for people to get citizenship. Hope they realize that by making it difficult for current PR holders and making their lives difficult, they are almost ensuring that these people once they have their citizenship will more than likely not vote for them (forever in my case).
> 
> Given that the citizenship processing time is almost 2 years and one has to be on PR for 4 years (if you've made your very first entry as a PR holder), it seems unfair that they give a PR for only 5 years and then you've got to renew it if you intend to travel outside Australia. In my case, I entered in Jun 2014 as a PR, applied in Jun 2018 and have been waiting since. I feel RRV is a waste of money and don't intend to travel outside Australia until the end of this year. We also have a 1 year old whom we don't want to put on a plane until she's close to 2 years old. I'm hoping to have my citizenship by then.


Kinda of similar situation mate! I din't apply for citizenship long ago. I applied for it on 27/11/2018. But, my PR expires on 7th July 2019. Now, there are possibilities that i might have to leave Australia for work or for a holiday. I can't depended on the fact that i have applied for my citizenship. Now, i will have to spend almost 2 times the money! $275 for Citizenship and $375 for Resident Return Visa per person! that's ridiculous! Hope this changes! I think Labour is going to win the elections this time. 2019-2020 is going to be important years in Australian ( Political& Economical ) matters! Let's wait and watch. I have decide to leave this country the moment i get my citizenship ! Jobs are drying up anyways!


----------



## ShineShine123 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi All,
Just new here, Me and my husband submmited our citiZenship application End of Oct 2017, Test done and passed July 2018, until now no approval letter and and invitation for the ceremony yet. I am planning to go overseas to visit my sister, do I need to notify the immigtation that I will be out of thw country or is it not a good idea to go while waiting for the approval?? THanks!


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

anyone recently got test scheduled? Checking how is the progress going on.


----------



## carthik.annayan (Apr 6, 2014)

tarangoyal said:


> anyone recently got test scheduled? Checking how is the progress going on.


That's crazy! its been a year now.. Did you hear anything at-all ?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

carthik.annayan said:


> That's crazy! its been a year now.. Did you hear anything at-all ?


Nothing yet, will complete 1 year of application next month. I heard they send test date one month in advance.


----------



## sanjgupt (Feb 21, 2019)

*Applying this year*

Hello everyone,
I am planning to apply for citizenship in July 2019. I was just wondering if there is currently still a push for changing the PR requirement from 1 year to 4 years? And is it likely that I will be able to apply at that time? Thanks so much!


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

sanjgupt said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am planning to apply for citizenship in July 2019. I was just wondering if there is currently still a push for changing the PR requirement from 1 year to 4 years? And is it likely that I will be able to apply at that time? Thanks so much!


Been a bit quiet recently. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi All, Just a quick query. I'm planning to apply for citizenship next month. 

Form 1195 asks for -_Transaction Reference Number (the number that you were given when
you lodged your online application)._ Do you get that when you apply online for Citizenship? Or are they asking for what's mentioned in your PR grant notice? 

And would it remain the same for all family members? (In case it's the former as it's the same for all 4 of us in the Visa grant Letter when the PR was granted)

Did you all apply for the Citizenship online from one online account or does it have to be separate for all adults?

Many thanks

Shisman


----------



## pras8101 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi All,

Hope I'm not deviating from the topic. I just need some advise on something that's killing me. I have received my citizenship an year ago. while applying my citizenship I have declared my mother surname similar to my father's(usually once marriage surname changes, I assumed it would be same in my mom's case and my passport had same too). But recently when I checked my mom's passport and documents she hasn't changed her surname. she has retained her original surname even after marriage. I can't change her documents now, all her documents are with same surname.
So now my question, Do I need to inform immigration regarding this, if I need to how do I do it?
Will it be an issue while applying visitor visa for my mom?

Regards,
pras8101.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pras8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope I'm not deviating from the topic. I just need some advise on something that's killing me. I have received my citizenship an year ago. while applying my citizenship I have declared my mother surname similar to my father's(usually once marriage surname changes, I assumed it would be same in my mom's case and my passport had same too). But recently when I checked my mom's passport and documents she hasn't changed her surname. she has retained her original surname even after marriage. I can't change her documents now, all her documents are with same surname.
> So now my question, Do I need to inform immigration regarding this, if I need to how do I do it?
> ...


I think if you consult a reputed Mara agent, it will be money well spent

Generally speaking, it’s always good in the long run to be truthful and declare the same to the authorities 
It was an honest mistake and you got no benefit from it

Cheers


----------



## pras8101 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi NB,
Appreciate your response....I’ll do it through Mara Agent.....should I update them now or wait until I apply visitor visa for my mum.


----------



## chunky.pandey899 (Feb 27, 2019)

NVsha said:


> Thank You Newbeinz.
> 
> The test is done and passed with 100% answers correct.
> 
> ...



Hi NVsha, 

May i know your Year of birth. Just to confirm.
Is the School leaving certificate/School passing certificate valid for only people born before 1989 or it doesn't matter?


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

I have applied for citizenship on 30 Sep 2018. I haven’t heard anything till now. But after the application I have visited India for 2 weeks in Jan 2019. Should I update my visit in the application again or is it ok because I have given the details as relevant at the time of application. Also based on current trends is there a possibility to get test date in 2019?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pras8101 said:


> Hi NB,
> Appreciate your response....I’ll do it through Mara Agent.....should I update them now or wait until I apply visitor visa for my mum.


Ask the views of the Mara agent and act accordingly 
He knows better then most of the members

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taniska said:


> I have applied for citizenship on 30 Sep 2018. I haven’t heard anything till now. But after the application I have visited India for 2 weeks in Jan 2019. Should I update my visit in the application again or is it ok because I have given the details as relevant at the time of application. Also based on current trends is there a possibility to get test date in 2019?


There is no point in updating the department after you have returned 

There is a fair chance that you should get the test date in this year

The government is facing a lot of flak for the extraordinary delay in processing the citizenship applications , so a lot more of the resources have been put in place 

Cheers


----------



## aussimmi (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi All,

While reading through the conversations, I read someone mentioning that they forgot to inform of the traffic offences. I have had a couple of fines and demerits which I paid on time and nothing went to the court. I have stated "no" for the following question:

Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)? 

There was no other question which asked for submission of details on traffic violations...

Do I need to go back into my application and give the traffic violation details somewhere?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

aussimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While reading through the conversations, I read someone mentioning that they forgot to inform of the traffic offences. I have had a couple of fines and demerits which I paid on time and nothing went to the court. I have stated "no" for the following question:
> 
> ...


Jumping red light is a criminal offence. It must be reported in the application. You can update the application with your information, just in case.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

*Error in citizenship application*

Hi,

Although, my 4 year residence requirement starts from 23rd Mar 2019 onwards, I was trying to dummy fill my application just to see the kind of information that is required. However, I can't go any further from page 6 onwards and it throws an error. I am attaching the relevant image as well. I can't move forward because my residence requirements has still few more days to go or is that due to some other issue which I should be worried about? Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although, my 4 year residence requirement starts from 23rd Mar 2019 onwards, I was trying to dummy fill my application just to see the kind of information that is required. However, I can't go any further from page 6 onwards and it throws an error. I am attaching the relevant image as well. I can't move forward because my residence requirements has still few more days to go or is that due to some other issue which I should be worried about? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


You will not be able to proceed beyond this point until you become eligible

If you want to know what lies ahead, just fill the paper form and you can copy paste from that once you reach the eligibility date

Cheers


----------



## rionada (Jan 12, 2014)

Applied for citizenship in Nov 2018
Notified of test and interview in Feb 2019
Passed test in March 2019
Waiting to hear about the ceremony... or request for more info


----------



## rionada (Jan 12, 2014)

From what I've read we have been very lucky to get such a speedy outcome, although it's not done quite yet


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

rionada said:


> Applied for citizenship in Nov 2018
> Notified of test and interview in Feb 2019
> Passed test in March 2019
> Waiting to hear about the ceremony... or request for more info


Looks like you have called immigration for a status update and they helped you out


----------



## rionada (Jan 12, 2014)

Na... just got lucky


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tarangoyal said:


> Looks like you have called immigration for a status update and they helped you out


If calling up the immigration would expedite the process, there would not be a single application pending for months

In most cases the stock reply of the call centre agents is that the application is under process 

Cheers


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

NB said:


> If calling up the immigration would expedite the process, there would not be a single application pending for months
> 
> In most cases the stock reply of the call centre agents is that the application is under process
> 
> Cheers


I guess that is a standard reply for visa. But they do schedule citizenship test sooner if you got some genuine reason, like a travel plan, pregnancy or child care responsibility. Depends on your circumstances for a call, they will work on it.

You may disagree because you just never tried it. :spy:


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have the same issue. i am also since yesterday but getting the same error. I read somewhere that there is usually a day or two lag with the system to update. The residence calculator says i am eligible but in the application process, it doesnt let me go through. I will wait till monday and then call the helpline mentioned in the application form to check. 

Thanks
Anish




rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although, my 4 year residence requirement starts from 23rd Mar 2019 onwards, I was trying to dummy fill my application just to see the kind of information that is required. However, I can't go any further from page 6 onwards and it throws an error. I am attaching the relevant image as well. I can't move forward because my residence requirements has still few more days to go or is that due to some other issue which I should be worried about? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tarangoyal said:


> I guess that is a standard reply for visa. But they do schedule citizenship test sooner if you got some genuine reason, like a travel plan, pregnancy or child care responsibility. Depends on your circumstances for a call, they will work on it.
> 
> You may disagree because you just never tried it. :spy:


I am not disagreeing 
I have seen cases where applicants attached employment offers which had a condition that the offer is valid subject to you getting the citizenship, and yet their file did not move and they lost the job opportunity 

Do let me know if you are successful 

Cheers


----------



## Bamborabi (Sep 19, 2013)

*Applied on March 15th 2018*

Hi All,

I applied for my Australian Citizenship application (By Conferral) on March 15th 2018. However, I am yet to receive a Test date. Any idea how long it is likely to take ? A bit concerned, I see people who applied after me in May & June have got a test date. Recently a fried of mine with very similar background from Sydney got a test date(having applied sometime in June 2018)

Anyone who applied in March 2018 or earlier here , who is still waiting for test date ? How long long do you think it will take.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,

I submitted the citizenship application on 16th Oct 2018, got an email for an interview last week. Interview and citizenship test scheduled for 30th May.

The email does not mention any specific *additional *documents to bring, I had submitted all documents during the application. However, my passport has only one name (given name) and birth certificate (which is my 10th standard certificate) has full name (including the last name). All other documents have name as per passport.
During the application submission, I had mentioned the name on my 10th certificate in the 'Also known by different names' section.

Since the email does not mention any additional documents to bring, does that mean they will accept


10th certificate as a birth certificate? My 10th certificate has my parents names, my name and date of birth. (I had also used the same as birth name proof during PR application)


No additional documents required for name differences between 10th certificate and passport?


----------



## sam a (Jul 26, 2017)

manishjha143 said:


> Thanks, keep posting guys - it helps!


I applied for Citizenship on 12 SEP 2018
had my Interview and test on 8th APRIL 2019
now wait starts..........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skjadwani (Mar 23, 2017)

*query Regarding my timeline*

Hi.
I have applied for my citizenship on 14th December 2018. I went overseas for 9 weeks on 24th December 2018, which I informed DOHA about overseas travel at the time of submitting application. I am planning to go overseas again in May for 23-25 Days. If I go again, will they stop processing my application until I comes back to Australia? or It will be processed as per the normal processing time?


----------



## skjadwani (Mar 23, 2017)

sam a said:


> I applied for Citizenship on 12 SEP 2018
> had my Interview and test on 8th APRIL 2019
> now wait starts..........:fingerscrossed:


Where did you apply?
I mean which city?


----------



## sam a (Jul 26, 2017)

skjadwani said:


> Where did you apply?
> I mean which city?


Perth


----------



## danish160 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all, 

I submitted my citizenship application 2 weeks ago, I know its a long wait ahead. Right now it is showing as 'Received', I just want to know what is the next step, how would I know that someone has looked at my application and there is nothing extra that they need?

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

danish160 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my citizenship application 2 weeks ago, I know its a long wait ahead. Right now it is showing as 'Received', I just want to know what is the next step, how would I know that someone has looked at my application and there is nothing extra that they need?
> 
> Cheers.


If the co needs any document ,he will ask you for it
Unlike PR, the documents required for citizenship are very minimal so the chances of them being missing are low

You will have to wait patiently for the test invite, which is the next step

It’s nearly 8-10 months wait by the current timelines 

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

I will be starting completing the online application for citizenship soon. Just want to to confirm whether I need to provide any document at this stage like Police Certificate from Australia.

What are the documents we need to upload at this stage?

I am currently PR and will be completing 4 years stay in Australia in 1 month time.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be starting completing the online application for citizenship soon. Just want to to confirm whether I need to provide any document at this stage like Police Certificate from Australia.
> 
> ...


The complete list of documents required is given in the form 1300t

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1300t.pdf

Getting a form 1195 signed can be a problem for some applicants 
You can start with that first




Cheers


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

NB said:


> The complete list of documents required is given in the form 1300t
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1300t.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi, is it compulsory for spouse and children to first be permanent residence or spent 4 years in Australia before I can include them in the citizenship application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

0007 said:


> Hi, is it compulsory for spouse and children to first be permanent residence or spent 4 years in Australia before I can include them in the citizenship application?


Spouse will have to apply separately and will have to fulfill all the requirements individually just like you
The Children be added without them to have to fulfill the requirements individually 

Cheers


----------



## skjadwani (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi.
I have applied for my citizenship on 14th December 2018. I went overseas for 9 weeks on 24th December 2018, which I informed DOHA about overseas travel at the time of submitting an application. I am planning to go overseas again in May for 23-25 Days. If I go again, will they stop processing my application until I come back to Australia? or It will be processed as per the normal processing time?

Has anyone been into the same situation?
need some serious suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

skjadwani said:


> Hi.
> I have applied for my citizenship on 14th December 2018. I went overseas for 9 weeks on 24th December 2018, which I informed DOHA about overseas travel at the time of submitting an application. I am planning to go overseas again in May for 23-25 Days. If I go again, will they stop processing my application until I come back to Australia? or It will be processed as per the normal processing time?
> 
> Has anyone been into the same situation?
> ...


Most of the test invites are being issued in 8-10 months time frame only
It’s too early for a co to look into your case

Cheers


----------



## millski3000 (Apr 24, 2019)

NB said:


> The new bill to change the PR period to 4 years has again been introduced in the parliament
> 
> If it actually passes this time around and *becomes applicable on all applications which are in the pipeline* also, then I am estimating that at least 50% of the existing application will stand in eligible and be removed from the list
> 
> ...


Hey @NB - sorry to drag up an old post (i came in to the forum from Google on page 8 of this thread). Interesting that you mentioned the proposed bill becoming applicable on pipeline applications. Could i ask - was that hypothetically speaking? And if not, what was that based on. It's not been the way in the past with changes to immigration where in-progress applications have been honoured after a change of rules.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

millski3000 said:


> Hey @NB - sorry to drag up an old post (i came in to the forum from Google on page 8 of this thread). Interesting that you mentioned the proposed bill becoming applicable on pipeline applications. Could i ask - was that hypothetically speaking? And if not, what was that based on. It's not been the way in the past with changes to immigration where in-progress applications have been honoured after a change of rules.


When the bill was introduced, all applications were put on hold 
That would be done only if the government wanted to apply this rule to even those applications which were already submitted

Else they would not have unofficially stopped the processing 

The mess of 250k applications pending started with this decision to halt the processing for several months

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> Most of the test invites are being issued in 8-10 months time frame only
> It’s too early for a co to look into your case
> 
> Cheers


The homeaffairs website says:
1. 75th %ile from lodgement to decision - 16 months
2. 75th %ile from approval to ceremony - 5 months

so, if the test and interview is happening usually after 8 months from the lodgement, they are still taking 8 months further for the approval? That is a lot of time just to give approval to those who have passed. Or, practically speaking, even this timeframe has reduced?

What is the expected time from lodgement to ceremony these days? Is it really 20 months? :O.. I hope they have a plan to expedite it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> The homeaffairs website says:
> 1. 75th %ile from lodgement to decision - 16 months
> 2. 75th %ile from approval to ceremony - 5 months
> 
> ...


Lodgement to ceremony is 20-23 months unfortunately from the latest data available on the DHA website 

They announce new plans to reduce it every now and then , but it invariably goes up every month
The figures for March are due any day now and let’s see the change

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> Lodgement to ceremony is 20-23 months unfortunately from the latest data available on the DHA website
> 
> They announce new plans to reduce it every now and then , but it invariably goes up every month
> The figures for March are due any day now and let’s see the change
> ...


New figures are out. No significant change besides shortening "from approval to ceremony" by 1 month, which I think was a typo previously. I wonder whether they're seriously thinking to expedite this process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> New figures are out. No significant change besides shortening "from approval to ceremony" by 1 month, which I think was a typo previously. I wonder whether they're seriously thinking to expedite this process.


No other break ups matter
They are just to confuse you 
Only the lodgement to ceremony matters

That is constant at 20-23 months from the last month

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

NB said:


> The complete list of documents required is given in the form 1300t
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1300t.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for the above information @NB, I'm also hoping to apply for the citizenship, Could you please help me to understand on below if possible?

1) Once the online application is done do i need to attach a competed 1300t from as well?

2) Or just the scan copies of the documents asked in 1300t?

3) Is there a interview once the application is submitted, and is this for document verification?

4) What are the stages involved? As in interview > Test > Ceremony etc;

Thanks in advance my friend.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the above information @NB, I'm also hoping to apply for the citizenship, Could you please help me to understand on below if possible?
> 
> ...


1. NO
2. YES
3. The interviewer will ask basic questions about yourself and verify all the original documents which you have submitted as scans
Remember to keep the form 1195 safely as many applicants tend to lose it as the delay in getting an interview is nearly a year
4. Submission- Interview- test- approval- ceremony 

Have you completed the requisite 4 years stay in Australia?
Have you verified from the citizenship website that you are eligible to apply for the same ?

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. NO
> 2. YES
> 3. The interviewer will ask basic questions about yourself and verify all the original documents which you have submitted as scans
> Remember to keep the form 1195 safely as many applicants tend to lose it as the delay in getting an interview is nearly a year
> ...


Thanks NB for your qick response, this helps alot.

Yes i have completed 4 years in total and last year of that as an resident.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## millski3000 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi Crew

Might seem like a starter question, but if my de facto partner and I are due to submit our applications online on the same date (our 1 year PR anniversary is in a couple of weeks and we’re both 5 years+ in Aus), then is there a way of submitting together? Or we just list each other in ‘Other associated people/family’ and individually submit on our own Immi Online accounts?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## New_Member2019 (May 1, 2019)

*immi acc Satus change*

Dear friends, 
Not sure if this is a silly query!
I gave citizenship interview and test couple of weeks back, all docs CO verified and all good, test passed with 100% , CO said he gonna approve it on same day itself, but my immi account is showing as still 'received' NOT 'Approved' .. I am not sure why this is still in 'Received' status... my few friends they checked the immi acc status after the test day and most cases showing approved on the same day or max next day.
1)Is it normal if the immi acc status is not changed for long time? 
2)The approved letter usually comes only after the immi acc status changed from 'Received' to 'Approved'? or approve letter can come even though no status changed in the immi acc?
3)most cases how long time takes after the interview/test to change the status in immi acc from 'Received' to 'Approved' status ?
Many thanks in advance! Your response will be appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

millski3000 said:


> Hi Crew
> 
> Might seem like a starter question, but if my de facto partner and I are due to submit our applications online on the same date (our 1 year PR anniversary is in a couple of weeks and we’re both 5 years+ in Aus), then is there a way of submitting together? Or we just list each other in ‘Other associated people/family’ and individually submit on our own Immi Online accounts?
> 
> ...


You have to submit the applications individually 
You can link the application so that your ceremony will be done together 

Cheers


----------



## millski3000 (Apr 24, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to submit the applications individually
> You can link the application so that your ceremony will be done together
> 
> Cheers


Awesome NB thanks for the reply. At what point are you able to link them? I've never heard about that before so that's super useful to know.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

millski3000 said:


> Awesome NB thanks for the reply. At what point are you able to link them? I've never heard about that before so that's super useful to know.


You can do it at the time of interview also as far as I know
In the application also I remember there is a column asking if you would like to do the ceremony with another applicant 

But most applicants don’t want to do that because in case one application gets held up then both of you are held up

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

*Council and change of address*

Hi,

While applying, I chose the name of the council based on my current residential area. If I change my residence such as move to a different suburb in the same state, will I be assigned a new council?

At the moment, I am in the city council. Is there any disadvantage, in terms of timeline, of getting assigned to a council in the suburbs?

Regarding, the notification from immi on test appointment, a test date will be pre-assigned to the applicant? Or, he can choose to make a selection in a calendar month depending on his availability?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> While applying, I chose the name of the council based on my current residential area. If I change my residence such as move to a different suburb in the same state, will I be assigned a new council?
> 
> ...


You are supposed to inform the department if you change your address

Some councils hold more ceremonies, some less
Most likely you will be placed in the council under which your address comes

When you are given the test date, you will have an option to change it
You can keep looking for an open date and change to a date more suitable to you 

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> You are supposed to inform the department if you change your address
> 
> Some councils hold more ceremonies, some less
> Most likely you will be placed in the council under which your address comes
> ...


Thanks for the reply again. So, this means that my council will be updated to the one according to my new address? 

I have seen people appearing for tests as close as one week from the appointment date and as far as 3 months from the appointment date. So, they basically recommend the closest possible date and then it depends on the applicant to move it further?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the reply again. So, this means that my council will be updated to the one according to my new address?
> 
> I have seen people appearing for tests as close as one week from the appointment date and as far as 3 months from the appointment date. So, they basically recommend the closest possible date and then it depends on the applicant to move it further?


1. That’s correct.
But in some cases, the department also nominate you to nearby councils ifnthey have a vacancy in their ceremony 

2. Generally the test dates are given quite a few days away
Most applicants try to bring it closer not the other way round
But if you want to postpone, it shouldn’t be a problem, as long as you can get a vacant date 

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> rockyrambo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply again. So, this means that my council will be updated to the one according to my new address?
> ...


Thanks.. Makes sense. So I think the waiting game is primarily about getting a test Appointment.. After that its not too bad. 

One dumb question - the applicant gets an aussie passport on the day of the ceremony itself?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks.. Makes sense. So I think the waiting game is primarily about getting a test Appointment.. After that its not too bad.
> 
> One dumb question - the applicant gets an aussie passport on the day of the ceremony itself?


The department asks you to wait for atleast 10 days to get your data uploaded in the system but I have heard of an applicant who applied for an urgent passport immediately after the ceremony and got it the next day or so

Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Is the birth-certificate issued by Indian Consulate- Sydney based on passport valid for submission? 

Has anyone tried it?


Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Is the birth-certificate issued by Indian Consulate- Sydney based on passport valid for submission?
> 
> Has anyone tried it?
> 
> ...


Not even worth the paper it’s printed on

DHA will just throw it in the waste paper basket
You have to try and get the original one issued by the local authorities where you were born 

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> Himadri said:
> 
> 
> > Is the birth-certificate issued by Indian Consulate- Sydney based on passport valid for submission?
> ...


 I have submitted a high school certificate and a local driver's licence instead. Both have my name (which is exactly the same) and my dob on them. However, my father's name is abbreviated in one of them. Does that matter? I remember from the instructions that they are looking for an evidence regarding the name and dob only. And I have given more than one evidence of it. Should be acceptable I guess?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> I have submitted a high school certificate and a local driver's licence instead. Both have my name (which is exactly the same) and my dob on them. However, my father's name is abbreviated in one of them. Does that matter? I remember from the instructions that they are looking for an evidence regarding the name and dob only. And I have given more than one evidence of it. Should be acceptable I guess?


Ideally, it should have both parents full name also 

Hope that they accept it
Ultimately it all depends on the co
Some go scot free with murder and some are penalised for stealing a pencil

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> rockyrambo said:
> 
> 
> > I have submitted a high school certificate and a local driver's licence instead. Both have my name (which is exactly the same) and my dob on them. However, my father's name is abbreviated in one of them. Does that matter? I remember from the instructions that they are looking for an evidence regarding the name and dob only. And I have given more than one evidence of it. Should be acceptable I guess?
> ...


Yeah. Makes sense mate. Thanks for your replies here. It helps a lot.. 🙂


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

Mark my citizenship application

Council: paramatta
Date: 21, March, 2019
Submit: online
Origin: China
Status: waiting for test


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

henpat said:


> Mark my citizenship application
> 
> Council: paramatta
> Date: 21, March, 2019
> ...


 hey, mate
...better to register at "sharemytimeline" for this.. Will help yourself and others..


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Hi,

I have test scheduled for 23rd May 2019 (lodged application 22/07/2018) in Brisbane. Got few questions:

1. My birth certificate has been issued by my local council back home and it can be validated online. During my PR application, I submitted the scanned copy as I received it online. I don't have the original at the moment. Will it be okay? I have got Australian driver's license.

2. I am planning to go overseas (my home country) next month for few months. Should I be worried about this? I mean is it going to impact on the approval process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fahim_shahid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have test scheduled for 23rd May 2019 (lodged application 22/07/2018) in Brisbane. Got few questions:
> 
> ...


1. If the case officer agrees to validate it online, then maybe they will accept it
I read about a member whose uae pcc was validated online
So you can also ask the case officer to do it
The drivers license may not be sufficient 

2. You can’t be approved unless you are in Australia 
So even if the decision is ready, you cant get the approval unless you return

Make sure you inform the DHA of your travel plans

Cheers


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. If the case officer agrees to validate it online, then maybe they will accept it
> I read about a member whose uae pcc was validated online
> So you can also ask the case officer to do it
> The drivers license may not be sufficient
> ...


Thanks for your responses. I should better get the original one posted to me. Still have got 10 days. Should be okay.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone here with any experience requesting citizenship for under 16 year old and pleading disadvantage as justification?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello, I and my wife have our citizenship appointment at Parramatta tomorrow. We have a 2 hour gap between our appointments. Our daughter is unwell so she won't be going to day care tomorrow and we'll have to take her with us. For people that have gone to the Parramatta office for citizenship, is 2 hours sufficient for the interview and test or can it run longer than that?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

1.Can we apply for citizenship without PCC and wait once CO asks for PCC? I remember we used the same approach while applying for PR, because PCC expires within 6-12 months and considering wait time is more than 12 months, dont seem like a good idea to get PCC now.

2. After getting Australian PR visa, I resided around 18 months in UAE and 6 months in Pakistan. Do I need to get PCC from UAE only as my stay in Pakistan was not more than 12 months after getting PR ?

3. Not sure how easy it is to get PCC from UAE residing in Australia. Any ideas


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> 1.Can we apply for citizenship without PCC and wait once CO asks for PCC? I remember we used the same approach while applying for PR, because PCC expires within 6-12 months and considering wait time is more than 12 months, dont seem like a good idea to get PCC now.
> 
> ...


1. Most applicants submit with the pcc
I have not heard of anyone in Citizenship being asked for fresh pcc

2. For citizenship, more then 90 days in any country after activating the PR requires PCC
So you will need for both countries 

3. No idea
Look in the PR section of the forum 

Cheers


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> 1.Can we apply for citizenship without PCC and wait once CO asks for PCC? I remember we used the same approach while applying for PR, because PCC expires within 6-12 months and considering wait time is more than 12 months, dont seem like a good idea to get PCC now.
> 
> ...


I and my wife had our citizenship appointments today. After getting our PR, we stayed in India for 4 months before migrating here. Since coming here, we've been outside Australia for just 3 weeks. My wife was not asked why we stayed in India for 4 months since being granted our PR. However, the CO asked me the reason and I told her something along the lines of we had to wrap things up and that it was a big move hence the little delay in moving. I'm not sure if we'll be asked to provide PCC for India again but it seems like we'll not be asked for it. 

Your gap seems a lot larger so I think there's more of a chance you'l be asked to provide a fresh one for citizenship. Oh yea, obviously we applied for citizenship without a fresh PCC and hoped we won't be asked to provide a new one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulreshu said:


> I and my wife had our citizenship appointments today. After getting our PR, we stayed in India for 4 months before migrating here. Since coming here, we've been outside Australia for just 3 weeks. My wife was not asked why we stayed in India for 4 months since being granted our PR. However, the CO asked me the reason and I told her something along the lines of we had to wrap things up and that it was a big move hence the little delay in moving. I'm not sure if we'll be asked to provide PCC for India again but it seems like we'll not be asked for it.
> 
> Your gap seems a lot larger so I think there's more of a chance you'l be asked to provide a fresh one for citizenship. Oh yea, obviously we applied for citizenship without a fresh PCC and hoped we won't be asked to provide a new one.


Your case is different

Your PR start date would be the date you entered Australia as you were offshore
So you have stayed only 21 days 
So no question of PCC

The 90 days rules start from the date your PR gets activated

In the members case I have presumed that he has stayed 18 months and 6 months in the respective countries after getting the PR 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

One more question. Do we need Australia PCC as well while applying for citizenship ?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

NB said:


> Your case is different
> 
> Your PR start date would be the date you entered Australia as you were offshore
> So you have stayed only 21 days
> ...


I don't see anywhere in ozrules message to suggest he/she does not have the same scenario as me i.e. granted PR while offshore and entered Australia for the first time after sometime (which could be about 2 years in ozrules' case). Also, it was definitely relevant for me because the CO I got today did bring it up and I think she did mention she had to decide if a further PCC was needed for me (not 100% sure of the wording). Anyway, my case shows Approved so I guess no further PCC is required for me.

ozrules, Australia PCC is taken care of automatically by the Department on your behalf.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Your case is different
> ...


 Hi.. Sorry to jump in the discussion here but the rule of requirement of a pcc counts the length of stay outside Australia after one has entered Australia for the first time. This is different from the date on getting a grant letter on the pr. However it is still upto the CO to ask for a pcc anyway. For example, in my case, I received the grant in sep 2014 but actually migrated to Aus in mar 2014. Those 6 or 7 months aren't technically used for calculation of the pcc requirement as per the rules. However, I can still be questioned, as you were, about my stay outside Australia after getting the pr.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks all. Will try my luck with the previous PCC as it covered a solid 10 year period from both countries. If they still want new ones, I will try to arrange.


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

I have a test scheduled for next week. I am aware that I need to submit all the original documents that I uploaded during the application process including Form 1195. I have the original Form but unfortunately, I lost the photograph in which the person attested my identity on the back photo.

I can get that person to attest another one in the same photograph. But will it be acceptable? I am also thinking to tell this to the case officer that I lost the original one but I got a new one.

Any suggestions, please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fahim_shahid said:


> I have a test scheduled for next week. I am aware that I need to submit all the original documents that I uploaded during the application process including Form 1195. I have the original Form but unfortunately, I lost the photograph in which the person attested my identity on the back photo.
> 
> I can get that person to attest another one in the same photograph. But will it be acceptable? I am also thinking to tell this to the case officer that I lost the original one but I got a new one.
> 
> Any suggestions, please?


As long as you have a spare copy of the same photograph, and the person who has signed the original photo is willing to sign it again, you are good

Why do you want to complicate a simple issue by informing the CO that you have lost it?

Half the time, the co don’t even look at the forms and photographs 
It’s not the Declaration of Independence charter of the USA

Cheers


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

NB said:


> As long as you have a spare copy of the same photograph, and the person who has signed the original photo is willing to sign it again, you are good
> 
> Why do you want to complicate a simple issue by informing the CO that you have lost it?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can get it signed by the person again. Should be okay.


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

I am was reading this thread and found on page 26 this info as quoted below. I want to understand more about the document validation requirement for citizenship processing. What does this exactly mean ? Do we need to get all original documents, used for application, validated ? If so, what does validation exactly mean - what is the process to do so for documents from India and how to get them validated ? 




> *Question:
> *
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am was reading this thread and found on page 26 this info as quoted below. I want to understand more about the document validation requirement for citizenship processing. What does this exactly mean ? Do we need to get all original documents, used for application, validated ? If so, what does validation exactly mean - what is the process to do so for documents from India and how to get them validated ?


You need to show the originals of all the documents that you have uploaded when applying for citizenship 

This member did not have his original birth certificate and hence the need for online verification 

As long as you have all the original documents you are safe
No validation is required
Cheers


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello,

I have my citizenship interview and test scheduled this week in Parramatta.

And during application, I have just submitted my passport for "Evidence of birth and birth name" and haven't submitted the birth certificate, school mark sheets or any other document.

And I have the originals of all the docs(list below) I have uploaded in my application. So during my interview will they ask for additional docs other than what I have uploaded?

- Passport
- Aadhar Card
- Form 1195
- AUS Driving License
- AUS address proof

And, haven't been outside AUS for more than 4 weeks in last 4 years, so no PCC need.

Please advice, what all additional docs I should carry with me, because I don't want to get rescheduled since I don't have some.

Got my parents to search and send the birth certificate and I have it now, but it don't have my name in it.
Also I have my school and college certificates. 

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taniska said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have my citizenship interview and test scheduled this week in Parramatta.
> 
> ...


No harm in carrying these additional documents you have with you

In case asked for them specifically you can show them
The birth certificate without your name has no value as such
The school marksheet has been used successfully by many applicants as alternative to birth certificate 

Make sure you carry recent address proofs, not the one you uploaded

Cheers


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

NB said:


> No harm in carrying these additional documents you have with you
> 
> In case asked for them specifically you can show them
> The birth certificate without your name has no value as such
> ...


Thanks NB. I will take everything I have, hope it goes well.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taniska said:


> Thanks NB. I will take everything I have, hope it goes well.
> 
> Thanks


Please do remember to post your experience 

Cheers


----------



## millski3000 (Apr 24, 2019)

Anyone any thoughts or predictions on whether the coalition government's citizenship reform bill will show it's head again now they've been re-elected?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

*documents check list - Citizenship*

HI All.
i am soon going to apply for my citizenship.

So, want to know the check list of documents.
1. Is English a mandatory requirement ? what is the min mark. i have my valid PTE results which i can apply on the day, i apply for Citizenship. by that time it would be 1.5 years old result , is that valid for my citizenship process ? or get an other one ready

2. Birth certificate, is this required ? as i could not submit the same for my PR also, is this ok for citizenship ?

3. what more (apart of PR) they might ask for citizenship ?

Many Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> HI All.
> i am soon going to apply for my citizenship.
> 
> So, went to know the check list of documents.
> ...


1. Under present rules, English prof is not required
2. Required
3. The list of documents required are given in the DHA website 
The form 1195 signature may be tricky for some applicants 
See how you could get that done when you are ready

Don’t forget to recheck your eligibility using the citizenship calculator on DHA website 
Enter the periods and dates carefully 
Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. Under present rules, English prof is not required
> 2. Required
> 3. The list of documents required are given in the DHA website
> The form 1195 signature may be tricky for some applicants
> ...


Thanks a lot NB

Again a basic question, are they any indications that there would be any changes to citizenship eligibility this year?

in general, the changes come in between May-July or might come up any time of the year ? bit worried, if up coming changes would impact my eligibility

PS: Don’t forget to recheck your eligibility using the citizenship calculator on DHA - Checked and all good to go as per my date.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanks a lot NB
> 
> Again a basic question, are they any indications that there would be any changes to citizenship eligibility this year?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately don’t have a direct line to SCoMO

Moreover, citizenship is overrated in my opinion , unless you are one of those few who need it for security clearance to work on government jobs or projects 

Nothing changes for 99% of the PR holders, so a few months or even years here and there should not make you have sleepless nights


Cheers


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi friends,

I'd applied for citizenship for myself and child (wife not yet eligible) and recently got the appointment. The letter of appointment lists *Guardianship, custody or adoption documents, if applicable* as one of the documents for the child.

I stumbled upon the below page linked from the document upload page on the application. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/evidence/Pages/et-h0014.aspx

However, it doesn't say much about the format of the letter. This is what it says: 


> A letter from each parent or legal guardian not included in the application, that gives permission for the child to be in Australia in your care. This letter should include a copy of the non-travelling parent or guardian's personal particulars (biodata) page of their current passport.


Would appreciate if one of you can help with the format of this letter.

Thanks!

Cheers
SGK


----------



## ddrabadia (May 4, 2017)

My wife and i applied for citizenship Sep 2018. She had her test today and passed. I still havnt received a test date. Is this normal? I saw on other post where couples got the test date together; so should i call immigration and ask?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ddrabadia said:


> My wife and i applied for citizenship Sep 2018. She had her test today and passed. I still havnt received a test date. Is this normal? I saw on other post where couples got the test date together; so should i call immigration and ask?


Citizenship application are submitted separately 

It’s quite common for one spouse to get it ahead of the other even if applied on the same date 

You can call up the department, but don’t expect any meaningful reply

Cheers


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

NB said:


> taniska said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...





taniska said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > No harm in carrying these additional documents you have with you
> ...





NB said:


> taniska said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. I will take everything I have, hope it goes well.
> ...


Completed my interview and test successfully. Apart from the docs listed above which I submitted online, they asked and took below ones.

-Medicare
-Birth Certificate (has only parents name and not my name)
-SSLC Marksheet (Officer told they are taking this bcoz birth certificate do not have my name)

Thanks NB and everyone for timely responses.


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

I had my test done yesterday. It went well. I am posting my experiences:

1. Document Check: The CO asked me if I had my ORIGINAL Birth Certificate, Passport and Driver's License in order to validate my photograph, signature, birth date. Asked me if I had changed my name (I did not, so that part was easy). Also, asked to provide a proof for my current residential address for which I showed my driver's license and rental agreement (either one of those would be okay). The CO didn't ask for the Form 1195 or the photograph that I submitted online during the application. That was everything about the documents that I was asked.

2. Test: After the documents check, the CO took me for the test and advised me that he was going to scan the documents that I just provided. 

3. Post-Test: After the test was done, I went back to the same CO as I was told. After checking few things on his computer (I don't know what), he said he had approved my application. He subsequently asked me if I had any travel plans. I said I have travel plans in the next few months. He told me that it is okay to travel as it is not going to affect the application. However, it surely will affect the ceremonial date which I think will take couple of months anyway to schedule. Since I don't have any exact travel dates as of now, he simply put a note onto my file and said I don't need to inform them about my travel dates later. and that was it.

I checked my immiaccount and it now says that "This application has been approved. However, the applicant will not become an Australian citizen until they have made a Pledge of Commitment at an Australian citizenship ceremony........."

I am bit confused. Should I expect an official email now with the application approval or I should just wait for the ceremonial date email?

Thanks NB and everyone here for their responses.

P.S: The whole process was super fast and took around 20 minutes (Arriving there and getting out).


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB,
would appreciate if you can guide me a bit about some queries that i have:
1-for the 4 years that one has to spend in Australia for citizenship residence requirement. if we travel overseas frequently like a few months every year whilst making sure that the total time spent outside Australia in these 4 years is not more than 12 months would it be fine, i mean would they ask questions about it in citizenship interview as to why were you travelling this much?
2-Once you apply for citizenship its said that you can' be out of Australia when we approve your application. what's that supposed to mean? like you are not supposed to go out for long periods of time at all? since due to my circumstances once i apply citizenship i might have to go for 5,6 months , would it be ok or result badly for me in terms of citizenship approval?
Appreciate your support on this one.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

fahim_shahid said:


> I had my test done yesterday. It went well. I am posting my experiences:
> 
> 1. Document Check: The CO asked me if I had my ORIGINAL Birth Certificate, Passport and Driver's License in order to validate my photograph, signature, birth date. Asked me if I had changed my name (I did not, so that part was easy). Also, asked to provide a proof for my current residential address for which I showed my driver's license and rental agreement (either one of those would be okay). The CO didn't ask for the Form 1195 or the photograph that I submitted online during the application. That was everything about the documents that I was asked.
> 
> ...


#3 is interesting. After my test, I just left. All queries regarding travel, etc had been discussed with the CO prior to the test.

I don't think you'll be getting any more emails. You'll receive an Citizenship approval mail on behalf of the immigration minister David Coleman. I believe even the ceremony notification will be a physical mail to your mailing address.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> #3 is interesting. After my test, I just left. All queries regarding travel, etc had been discussed with the CO prior to the test.
> 
> I don't think you'll be getting any more emails. You'll receive an Citizenship approval mail on behalf of the immigration minister David Coleman. I believe even the ceremony notification will be a physical mail to your mailing address.


I am in the same boat, after my test, I just left and now the application says it is approved. Not sure whether we will receive an approval letter and ceremony notification through e-mail (or) by post. Probably someone in this group who already received can tell or have to wait and see. I am from Strathfield Council, will update if I receive any notification. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB,
> would appreciate if you can guide me a bit about some queries that i have:
> 1-for the 4 years that one has to spend in Australia for citizenship residence requirement. if we travel overseas frequently like a few months every year whilst making sure that the total time spent outside Australia in these 4 years is not more than 12 months would it be fine, i mean would they ask questions about it in citizenship interview as to why were you travelling this much?
> 2-Once you apply for citizenship its said that you can' be out of Australia when we approve your application. what's that supposed to mean? like you are not supposed to go out for long periods of time at all? since due to my circumstances once i apply citizenship i might have to go for 5,6 months , would it be ok or result badly for me in terms of citizenship approval?
> Appreciate your support on this one.


1. They do ask about your travels
If they are business related and to different countries, then it may not be a big issue
But if you travel very frequently to a particular country, especially home country , then it creates suspicion that you really don’t intend to live in Australia for ever
You still have roots elsewhere 

2. You are supposed to keep the department apprised of all your travel plans after you have submitted the application 
As Only in exceptional cases your case can be approved when you are abroad

5-6 months at a stretch would create suspicion unless you can prove that it was a one off event

There have been cases where application have been refused for too much foreign travel even though the entire family except the applicant were already citizens
He had property, business and investment in Australia and yet the refusal 

So you need to be careful


Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> 1. They do ask about your travels
> If they are business related and to different countries, then it may not be a big issue
> But if you travel very frequently to a particular country, especially home country , then it creates suspicion that you really don’t intend to live in Australia for ever
> You still have roots elsewhere
> ...


Hmm, that doesn't sound good at all, ok if one decides not to go with citizenship and just remain PR can this work out? in my situation unfortunately due to my family issues i can't stay for longer periods of time here so i have to keep going back, let's assume i opt out of citizenship and just keep the PR, would i be able to keep getting RRV;s if say i spend 6months of a year in Australia and 6 months home? can it work out?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

taniska said:


> I am in the same boat, after my test, I just left and now the application says it is approved. Not sure whether we will receive an approval letter and ceremony notification through e-mail (or) by post. Probably someone in this group who already received can tell or have to wait and see. I am from Strathfield Council, will update if I receive any notification.
> 
> Thanks.


I have received the approval letter and it was by post. The CO had also told me that all further communications will be through postal mail which has me worried because I'll be moving out of my current place within the next few months so hopefully I'll get the invitation soon (or at least hopefully they'll use the mailing address which happens to be that of my relative's).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hmm, that doesn't sound good at all, ok if one decides not to go with citizenship and just remain PR can this work out? in my situation unfortunately due to my family issues i can't stay for longer periods of time here so i have to keep going back, let's assume i opt out of citizenship and just keep the PR, would i be able to keep getting RRV;s if say i spend 6months of a year in Australia and 6 months home? can it work out?


To get a 5 year RRV, you should have spent more then 2 years in Australia in the previous 5 years Block

So 6 months on and 6 months off shouldn’t be an issue till such time they change the rules

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> To get a 5 year RRV, you should have spent more then 2 years in Australia in the previous 5 years Block
> 
> So 6 months on and 6 months off shouldn’t be an issue till such time they change the rules
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply, so lets say the rules remain same, i keep doing this 6months on and 6 months off switch, i will be getting the RRVs? and there is no limit to the number of times u get RRV right? plus if i keep meeting the 2 years requirement would it be sufficient to get RRV or would i need to provide substantial ties to australia evidence etc?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks for the reply, so lets say the rules remain same, i keep doing this 6months on and 6 months off switch, i will be getting the RRVs? and there is no limit to the number of times u get RRV right? plus if i keep meeting the 2 years requirement would it be sufficient to get RRV or would i need to provide substantial ties to australia evidence etc?


It depends on the Case officer

He may ask you to prove substantial ties to Australia 

I am sure it will not be a problem as long as you are paying taxes by virtue of having a job or a business and renting or owning a house
Having children studying in schools also are a positive evidence 

Cheers


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> I have received the approval letter and it was by post. The CO had also told me that all further communications will be through postal mail which has me worried because I'll be moving out of my current place within the next few months so hopefully I'll get the invitation soon (or at least hopefully they'll use the mailing address which happens to be that of my relative's).


Thanks for the response and clarifying the doubts. Approval letter also will take few months or do we receive it sooner after the completion of the test and the approval.

Thanks.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

taniska said:


> Thanks for the response and clarifying the doubts. Approval letter also will take few months or do we receive it sooner after the completion of the test and the approval.
> 
> Thanks.


We got ours within a week of our interview and test. There's nothing special in there.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> We got ours within a week of our interview and test. There's nothing special in there.


Ok, happen to meet one who recently attended the ceremony and there were 400 people together. Also got to know the council I am in do ceremony 6 times a year i.e. approx. once in every 2 months.


----------



## owlie12 (May 29, 2019)

Good day everyone.

I have a question in regards to applying for an AU citizenship. I have tried to look up for an answer online or through people I know but I have had no luck so hopefully I can get some answers here.

I will be eligible to apply for a citizenship in September and I have all the documents that I need. However, one thing bothers me. I resigned from my job last February and have been unemployed for just over 3 months now. Since my arrival in Australia 6 years ago as a student, I have always had a full time (or more) job (part time when my visa requires) until early this year. I decided to not work because I am getting very stressed at work and needed a break. I also want to study a different degree and travel. I am lucky enough to have enough savings and some extra money won legally to not worry about money and employment for the next couple of years. 

I am just very worried that the immigration department will not approve my citizenship because I am currently unemployed and will be for atleast another year while I sort my life. Would you think they will? 

Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

owlie12 said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> I have a question in regards to applying for an AU citizenship. I have tried to look up for an answer online or through people I know but I have had no luck so hopefully I can get some answers here.
> 
> ...


As long as you don’t claim any welfare benefits, I think it should not be a problem

They frown upon applicants who are on welfare

Cheers


----------



## owlie12 (May 29, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as you don’t claim any welfare benefits, I think it should not be a problem
> 
> They frown upon applicants who are on welfare
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB for the quick reply. No I do not claim any benefits and I am not planning to. I have even put money in my super to compensate for the months that I have been unemployed and I will continue doing so. I have private health insurance since I got my PR and I am not dependent on anyone so I pay all my bills myself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

owlie12 said:


> Thank you NB for the quick reply. No I do not claim any benefits and I am not planning to. I have even put money in my super to compensate for the months that I have been unemployed and I will continue doing so. I have private health insurance since I got my PR and I am not dependent on anyone so I pay all my bills myself.


All good

Be mentally prepared for a 2 year wait

Cheers


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Good day. Have a simple question. 

My citizenship application has been approved and waiting for ceremony and my partner has completed 4 years now. So can I use my immi account to apply citizenship for my partner or should I create a new account. Till now work visa, PR everything was applied by me using my immi account since they are not applied separately. Please clarify if anyone know about it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taniska said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good day. Have a simple question.
> 
> ...


You can use the same Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I will be applying my citizenship in December 2019. Once, i have lodged the application, is it possible if i can go overseas (India) to visit my family in the month of March for 3 weeks and come back. My PR will be expiring in July 2020, so i am thinking to apply RRV before lodging the citizenship and then move out of Australia.

Please do let me know your valuable thoughts on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I will be applying my citizenship in December 2019. Once, i have lodged the application, is it possible if i can go overseas (India) to visit my family in the month of March for 3 weeks and come back. My PR will be expiring in July 2020, so i am thinking to apply RRV before lodging the citizenship and then move out of Australia.
> 
> Please do let me know your valuable thoughts on this.


No problem
Just inform the DHA of your travel movements
Good to have a RRV in hand before leaving Australia 

Cheers


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

A quick update on my Citizenship application timeline:

Date of Application: 20 July 2018
Test Date Invitation: 2 April 2019
Date I sat for the test: 23 May 2019
Received Approval Letter by mail: 3 June 2019

Those who recently sat for the test or will do soon, it takes around 10 days to receive the approval letter by mail. The letter is nothing special - this is from the Minister of Immigration and just an extended description of what is showing in the immiaccount status.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

taniska said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good day. Have a simple question.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Could you be so kind as to mention the timeline here? Date you applied, date for test invite, date when you sat for the test? And date of approval

Thanks


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> taniska said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same boat, after my test, I just left and now the application says it is approved. Not sure whether we will receive an approval letter and ceremony notification through e-mail (or) by post. Probably someone in this group who already received can tell or have to wait and see. I am from Strathfield Council, will update if I receive any notification.
> ...


Hi,
Could you pls mention the timeline here? Date you applied, date for test invite, date when you sat for the test? And date of approval
Thanks


----------



## Bamborabi (Sep 19, 2013)

I had my Citizenship Test yesterday at Parramatta and I passed the test. How many days roughly does it take to get the approval ? Does the approval come by email or by post ?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> Could you pls mention the timeline here? Date you applied, date for test invite, date when you sat for the test? And date of approval
> Thanks


Date applied: 27 Jun 2018
Test invitation received on: 5 Apr 2019
Test date: 14 May 2019
Date of approval: 14 May 2019

Still waiting for citizenship ceremony


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

If you application was approved then you can log-in into your immi account and it's status should be changed to approved. A written approval will also be sent to you in the next week or two.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> rockyrambo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 thanks for sharing.. It's sort of taking 9 months to get an invite.. Hopefully you get to the ceremony in the next 1 or 2 months.. That would be a good outcome given the current delay in processing


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, 

Need a clarity. Appreciate if someone can helps. 

I am going to lodge my citizenship along with my kid application soon. My kid passport is expiring next year which I am going to renew next month.

Is it ok to lodge the application with existing passport details and update the HA department later with new passport details.

Or shall I wait for my kid new passport arrive to lodge the application. 

Please advise….


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thanich said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a clarity. Appreciate if someone can helps.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no issues
Apply right away and get in the queue, if you have become eligible 

You can update the passport number once you have renewed it

Cheers


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Good on you mate. I will do that now.

Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

i believe we only have to complete Form 1195 while we are applying for online application. Do we have to complete 1300 as well ? Because it seems having the same questions as online application and 1300 does not appear in the required documents as well. 

So is 1300 an optional one ?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

ozrules said:


> i believe we only have to complete Form 1195 while we are applying for online application. Do we have to complete 1300 as well ? Because it seems having the same questions as online application and 1300 does not appear in the required documents as well.
> 
> So is 1300 an optional one ?


If you are applying online then form 1195 will suffice.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

taniska said:


> rahulreshu said:
> 
> 
> > #3 is interesting. After my test, I just left. All queries regarding travel, etc had been discussed with the CO prior to the test.
> ...


Hi

How much time did it take for the status to change from 'Received' to 'Approved' after your test?

I have a parking fine which I paid the same day. Nothing else. I did not mention my parking fine on the application or during the interview. I was asked if there is any conviction in Australia or abroad or any traffic offense during the interview. Because parking fine is not a conviction so I said 'no'. The fine seemed to be from the parking ranger, not police.

Fingers crossed. Sometimes I wonder whether police verification is done before the interview or after the interview.

Any comments anyone?? Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

fahim_shahid said:


> A quick update on my Citizenship application timeline:
> 
> Date of Application: 20 July 2018
> Test Date Invitation: 2 April 2019
> ...


Hi, so they don't change the status on immiaccount first in which case you can know before the approval received by post??


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Bamborabi said:


> I had my Citizenship Test yesterday at Parramatta and I passed the test. How many days roughly does it take to get the approval ? Does the approval come by email or by post ?


Hi, have you received approval yet? How much time did it take from interview/test date?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Just thought this might help anyone who have previously lived in Dubai and want to get PCC from outside UAE. I did not know it was that simple. You just need an Emirates Id (even an expired one).

1. Go to https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/
2. Select Services -> More
3. Select Police Clearance Certificate
4 Fill the forms , provide Emirates Id number, Passport Photo, Passport Copy, UAE residence visa copy
5. Check all information and pay through credit card

They will send you PCC on your email within 24 hours. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Bamborabi said:
> 
> 
> > I had my Citizenship Test yesterday at Parramatta and I passed the test. How many days roughly does it take to get the approval ? Does the approval come by email or by post ?
> ...


Ah, what a blessing! My application has been approved. Everything happened the same day. Interview, test and approval! Wait for ceremony begins.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

NB said:


> The birth certificate without your name has no value as such


This is incorrect. My birth certificate does not have my name. It is one of the only four documents the CO wanted to see in original. My Passport and Driver's Licence do have my DOB just like everyone else's, however they still asked for my birth certificate, even though it doesn't have my name on it, it was sufficient. You have to take original and original translation from NAATI certified translator. My original translation mentions:

'Country information suggests that the Birth Certificate in India can be issued without the child being named'.

This is important.

NB: I am not saying though that Birth Certificate is the only document to prove your date of birth, but not having your name on it does not invalidate it or limits it's value.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

One more thing, out of the blue they wanted to see my Medicare card even though I did not use it in my application. Kind of strange.


----------



## Dil0166 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,
Please find my timeline below;
Applied : 20/04/2019
Test Invite : 04/06/2019
Test Allocated : 07/08/2019
Reschedule : 11/06/2019
They send me a request to submit form 1399 with the test invitation and the CO collected that at the interview, they did asked my Medicare too, luckily I had them I wasn’t aware and never submitted Medicare to iMmi. Even with the information request my status showing received never change to anything like initial/further assessment even after pressing the submit information button?, Interview & the test was quick and got 100%. She said police clearance awaits so soon should be finalised and I should receive a mail through post, also asked my nearest council Is it normal the iMmi status not changing until they finalise. I don’t see any approval yet or no mail. I cant resist the urge to check iMmi every now and then hoping the status change, maybe soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dil0166 said:


> Hello,
> Please find my timeline below;
> Applied : 20/04/2019
> Test Invite : 04/06/2019
> ...


You have completed the test in less then 2 months after applying?

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Dil0166 said:


> Hello,
> Please find my timeline below;
> Applied : 20/04/2019
> Test Invite : 04/06/2019
> ...


Hi is there anything you were concerned about on your application? I was told the same that the result will be posted to me in a week or two however about 2-4 hours after my test my status was changed from received to approved. I am not sure if there is any intermediary status like 'In Process' or anything similar.

Best Wishes

Wolf


----------



## Dil0166 (Jun 17, 2019)

Oh oh sorry typo, I mean applied 2018 Apr 20, rest is same.


----------



## Dil0166 (Jun 17, 2019)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi is there anything you were concerned about on your application? I was told the same that the result will be posted to me in a week or two however about 2-4 hours after my test my status was changed from received to approved. I am not sure if there is any intermediary status like 'In Process' or anything similar.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Wolf


Nothing, but I remember seeing that some iMmi wont change status, but only turn to finalised after ceremony, so cant say anything until approval received via post, but I will sure keep you guys posted. How long do they take for police clearance do you know? This citizenship has consumed me so much,


----------



## Bamborabi (Sep 19, 2013)

*Approval Letter*



MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi, have you received approval yet? How much time did it take from interview/test date?


Gave my test 7 days ago and cleared it successfully. Yet to hear back regarding the approval. My immi account still says received not Approved. Nothing in my post as well. Anyone here who waited more than a week to get his/her approval letter after the test ?

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bamborabi said:


> Gave my test 7 days ago and cleared it successfully. Yet to hear back regarding the approval. My immi account still says received not Approved. Nothing in my post as well. Anyone here who waited more than a week to get his/her approval letter after the test ?
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Some get approved in minutes, some hours, some days, some weeks and some months 

I recently read about an applicant who has been waiting for 10 months after test

Cheers


----------



## sam a (Jul 26, 2017)

Bamborabi said:


> Gave my test 7 days ago and cleared it successfully. Yet to hear back regarding the approval. My immi account still says received not Approved. Nothing in my post as well. Anyone here who waited more than a week to get his/her approval letter after the test ?
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


hi i had my test on 8th of April till now nothing change in my immi status still received


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

To all the recent applicants ,

Is it mandatory to submit original Birth Certificate ,generated from India in the application.

What if my wife doesn't have the Birth certificate now and its a hassle to apply for one from India now.

is there any other document that they will accept in lieu of the Birth certificate.
Would any of these work as a Birth Certificate.
1.Passport
2. Class 10th Marksheet /School leaving certificate
3. any other certificate that has DOB

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

happieaussie2016 said:


> To all the recent applicants ,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit original Birth Certificate ,generated from India in the application.
> 
> ...


2. Is good enough in most cases. But the final decision rests with the case officer 
Make sure that the name is correct and has the parents name

Cheers


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

HI

Just to confirm we need to get only Form1195 certified by Australian citizen and who have known us for one year and be in the list of specified professions.

Other than that we dont need to get any thing certified because for online application we do not need that

scans of your original documents if you are applying online
certified copies of all other documents if you have to lodge a paper application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> HI
> 
> Just to confirm we need to get only Form1195 certified by Australian citizen and who have known us for one year and be in the list of specified professions.
> 
> ...


That’s correct
Form 1195 and the back of your photo 

Make sure that you use the colour option when scanning

Cheers


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Back again...after 4 years. This weekend I will be eligible to apply for citizenship. Question I have is I don't have birth certificate ( not asked during PR) what shall I do now ? 

I have Passport, Aadhar Card, Drivers License, All mark-sheets etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Realhuman said:


> Back again...after 4 years. This weekend I will be eligible to apply for citizenship. Question I have is I don't have birth certificate ( not asked during PR) what shall I do now ?
> 
> I have Passport, Aadhar Card, Drivers License, All mark-sheets etc.


Many applicants have got away with submitting their class X marksheet instead of birth certificate 

Make sure that it has yours and your parents correct spelling and date of birth

But all said and done, the ultimate decision lies with the CO

If there is an iota of a chance to get the original birth certificate issued by the local municipal department, it will be time and money well spent

Cheers


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Individual citizenship applications*

Hi there! Applying for citizenship for us three( me, hubby and son) ; validating if we have to apply individually as in separate applications or can be done in one only??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Hi there! Applying for citizenship for us three( me, hubby and son) ; validating if we have to apply individually as in separate applications or can be done in one only??


You and hubby will apply separately 

The child can be added to either one of the application as per your convenience 

Make sure both of you are eligible to apply individually 
You cannot piggyback on one another

The child need not prove eligibility 

Cheers


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great! That’s what I thought it to be. Thanks buddy! I and my husband are eligible individually. 

This forum is great! Helped me through to get PR 4 years back !!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Just thought this might help anyone who have previously lived in Dubai and want to get PCC from outside UAE. I did not know it was that simple. You just need an Emirates Id (even an expired one).
> 
> 1. Go to https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/
> 2. Select Services -> More
> ...


Brother, 
Thanks a ton. Since morning I was trying to apply for Dubai PCC but somehow it was throwing me back to the first page after submitting the application. I guess it was a cookie issue. I successfully applied for Dubai PCC as per above.

Question: Do you need to submit the similar certificate from UAE (they issue only criminal record certificate) or Dubai PCC is sufficient?
I also stayed in Dubai.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Just a quick one.....For citizenship application I am including my child in same application (mother is not eligible at moment) apart from Passport and birth certificate do I need to attach any other document or declaration etc for child ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Just a quick one.....For citizenship application I am including my child in same application (mother is not eligible at moment) apart from Passport and birth certificate do I need to attach any other document or declaration etc for child ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will have to add their pictures as well (both sides, verified by someone listed in the list). As a matter of fact you will have to add your pictures as well in your application.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Realhuman said:


> Just a quick one.....For citizenship application I am including my child in same application (mother is not eligible at moment) apart from Passport and birth certificate do I need to attach any other document or declaration etc for child ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have to attach the form 1195 duly completed 

Cheers


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi All, Looks like they are speeding up the processing of applications. 

Applied online: 29/03/2019

Test invite: 01/07/2019

Test appointment date: 27/11/2019﻿

Region : Melbourne


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shisman said:


> Hi All, Looks like they are speeding up the processing of applications.
> 
> Applied online: 29/03/2019
> 
> ...


I hope you are aware that you can bring forward your test date

You have to diligently keep trying through the link given in the test email especially early mornings and late nights

Cheers


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

NB said:


> I hope you are aware that you can bring forward your test date
> 
> You have to diligently keep trying through the link given in the test email especially early mornings and late nights
> 
> Cheers


Didn't know that. Thank you very much!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shisman said:


> Didn't know that. Thank you very much!


Moreover you can do it any number of times.
So as you keep getting earlier dates, keep locking them and keep looking for still earlier dates
Many times you can get it for the next day also

So keep all your documents ready 

Cheers


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

shisman said:


> Hi All, Looks like they are speeding up the processing of applications.
> 
> Applied online: 29/03/2019
> 
> ...


umm yea, there was an upcoming election at the time so that would explain why things became so slow. Don't be surprised if about a year or so out from the next election, magically, the processing becomes painfully slow again.

By the way, you've got almost 5 months to wait for your test. That's quite a long wait! In my case, it took about 10 months to get the test email but the test itself was scheduled 1 month after the email. You should also look online to see if there might be some available slots so you can appear earlier for the test.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> Moreover you can do it any number of times.
> So as you keep getting earlier dates, keep locking them and keep looking for still earlier dates
> Many times you can get it for the next day also
> 
> ...


I too have received an appointment date today.

Applied: 27th MAR 2019
Email notification: 02nd JUL 2019
Test appointment date: 7th NOV 2019

Seems they are expediting the process as I wasn't expecting to hear anything from them so soon. About forwarding the actual appointment date, which is the link we should click at? Is it this one? 
"If you are unable to attend the appointment time, you can reschedule online at appointments.homeaffairs.gov.au"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> I too have received an appointment date today.
> 
> Applied: 27th MAR 2019
> Email notification: 02nd JUL 2019
> ...


That’s correct

But remember, that you may not find earlier open dates everytime you login

You may have to keep trying and trying for several days and weeks and months without getting frustrated 

But earlier openings do become available and sometimes even for the next day or 2 , and you have to be quick to take it 

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> But remember, that you may not find earlier open dates everytime you login
> 
> ...


I get it. I guess by next day or two you mean, whilst you are searching, you may find you will have a chance to book a test date tomorrow or the day after. I think all this has to do with people rescheduling their booking, etc. Seems like a tough process to find the time for but will anyway try and see. 

On another note, I had a look at the citizenship ceremony dates for Townhall Melbourne (As that will most likely be my ceremony venue).

The dates for 2019 are:

Saturday 26 January (Australia Day), 8am to 10am
Wednesday 6 March, 4.30pm to 6.30pm
Wednesday 8 May, 4.30pm to 6.30pm
Wednesday 5 June, 4.30pm to 6.30pm
Wednesday 21 August, 4.30pm to 6.30pm
Wednesday 16 October, 4.30pm to 6.30pm
Wednesday 6 November, 4.30pm to 6.30pm (tentative; this will depend on how many candidates are on the waiting list) 

It seems that if I have a test date on 7th Nov 2019 and assuming I get approved and 2020 schedule is similar to that of 2019, I can not get the ceremony date before 26th JAN 2020. In case, I have to travel in early Jan, will this affect the actual date of the ceremony or will it not, in case I am back earlier than the possible ceremony date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> I get it. I guess by next day or two you mean, whilst you are searching, you may find you will have a chance to book a test date tomorrow or the day after. I think all this has to do with people rescheduling their booking, etc. Seems like a tough process to find the time for but will anyway try and see.
> 
> On another note, I had a look at the citizenship ceremony dates for Townhall Melbourne (As that will most likely be my ceremony venue).
> 
> ...


You are making too many presumption 

Many applicants have to wait even for several months to get approved after the tests
The longest wait I have heard of recently was 18 months and he was not a refugee and had full identity documents and entered the country legally

Second Even after approval, you cannot expect to get allotment at the next ceremony at your council
Several councils have upto 6 months waiting lists also

So try to get the test date closer, that’s the only action you can take to expedite the process

Rest is beyond your hands 

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> You are making too many presumption
> 
> Many applicants have to wait even for several months to get approved after the tests
> The longest wait I have heard of recently was 18 months and he was not a refugee and had full identity documents and entered the country legally
> ...


Of course, there would be such cases but generally from what I had a glance at the share your timeline forum, the longest wait has been for the actual test date and after that on an average 3 to 5 months for the ceremony to get completed. But yeah, there are a lot of factors that can delay the process. Sure, I will see if I could forward my test dates.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

hi guys,

I have just applied for Australian citizenship by conferral. Wherever I didn't have appropriate documents/details I have tried to provide as much information as I can. Now there are a few things I wasn't sure about, so wanted to check:

1. Police Clearance Certificate - I got my PR in 2014 end, did my first entry in 2015 however finally moved permanently in Jan 2016. So, I had been away for more than 90 days at a stretch after the residency was granted. Now, as per the instructions on IMMI this requires a Police Clearance Certificate. I had an international police check done in my current job (in Nov 2016). While that has expired on the verification website, I had a PDF of the same. So, for now I have uploaded the same in my application.
Question - Wanted to check if anyone has done something of this sorts, and what was the outcome i.e. did the CO ask for another one to be done? Or worst, did anyone face any major dramas because an up-to-date clearance was not uploaded?

2. Birth certificate - I don't have birth certificate hence I uploaded by school marksheet (10th class) that has my date of birth. 
Question - Would it work or do I need to apply for a birth certificate? I believe VFS has an option to apply for a birth certificate on the basis of passport.

3. Evidence of first entry - I have lost my old passport on which I had done my first entry. Hence, I have uploaded the e-ticket from airline as an evidence for first entry. I wasn't sure what else could i attach as a proof. Now i don't think I can get my old passport and all the visa stamps re-issued by any authority. So I have gone with that.
Question - again in this situation any idea what would be the best way to go about it?

While I have submitted the application already, just trying to find answers to these questions so that I can take necessary steps during the long wait period of application processing, and prevent any further delays. Also, if people are aware of similar scenarios and can confirm that it only adds to the processing timeline then that might be a relief as I won't mind it taking a bit more time if that would be only consequence of the actions I have taken as mentioned above.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thearc said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have just applied for Australian citizenship by conferral. Wherever I didn't have appropriate documents/details I have tried to provide as much information as I can. Now there are a few things I wasn't sure about, so wanted to check:
> 
> ...


1. There will be no major drama as such. 
You may be asked to submit the updated PCC if the CO feels So

2. Many applicants have got away with the class x marksheet in absence of birth certificate. It depends ultimately on the CO.
Don’t waste money on the VFS birth certificate, it’s useless

3. It was better if you had the old passport, but once you have lost it, there is nothing you can do about it.
The immigration department has a record of your movements and I am sure that they will be able to verify the same from their end
You can attach your tax returns and bank statements from 2015 onwards which will show that you were indeed resident in Australia from that period 

You now have to wait patiently for the co to respond, but as waiting times have come down drastically especially for new applicants, you won’t have a long wait 

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

I already have translated and certified birth & marriage certificate into English which I also used previously in my PR process. Now to apply for citizenship do I have to get translation from NAATI or will the previous translated document from my home country (used in PR process) will do.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi NB,

I have submitted my citizenship application on 24/6/19. I uploaded all documents including my parents passport copies too. I just realised one thing, my father's name is wrong in my passport (it started from 10th and continued on). As I attached my dad's passport copy and my passport copy, the names don't match exactly. In my passport my dad's name is Venkata Ramanaiah where as his actual name is Venkata Ramaiah.

My doubt is, should I submit an explanation regarding the difference in name? I have applied for visiting visa for my parents last year and they visited us and went back. There was no issue during his visa process. Keeping that in mind, I didn't mention it in the citizenship application. But now I am wondering, is it good to mention about it or explain to the CO when they ask about it?

Please advise.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Please advise.


It doesn't matter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have submitted my citizenship application on 24/6/19. I uploaded all documents including my parents passport copies too. I just realised one thing, my father's name is wrong in my passport (it started from 10th and continued on). As I attached my dad's passport copy and my passport copy, the names don't match exactly. In my passport my dad's name is Venkata Ramanaiah where as his actual name is Venkata Ramaiah.
> 
> ...


Your father can get an affidavit made that both spellings are of the same person and keep with you 

If asked you can upload the same, till then you can wait 


Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> It doesn't matter.


Thanks mate.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

NB said:


> Your father can get an affidavit made that both spellings are of the same person and keep with you
> 
> If asked you can upload the same, till then you can wait
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise mate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I already have translated and certified birth & marriage certificate into English which I also used previously in my PR process. Now to apply for citizenship do I have to get translation from NAATI or will the previous translated document from my home country (used in PR process) will do.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


As you are submitting the application from Australia this time, you will need a NAATI approved translated document 

Cheers


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

guys a question, i have moved to australia but for time being i will be doing FIFO from middle east with my family permanently staying in australia, while i will be 1 month in middle east on job and 1 month in australia on days off. now my question per this, i will be 6 months in aus and 6 months out of australia in a year. will these 6 months in australia going to count? i have plans to continue my FIFO job for atleast 2 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RIT6162 said:


> guys a question, i have moved to australia but for time being i will be doing FIFO from middle east with my family permanently staying in australia, while i will be 1 month in middle east on job and 1 month in australia on days off. now my question per this, i will be 6 months in aus and 6 months out of australia in a year. will these 6 months in australia going to count? i have plans to continue my FIFO job for atleast 2 years.


Every single day you are in Australia will be counted towards RRV and Citizenship 

Cheers


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

NB said:


> Every single day you are in Australia will be counted towards RRV and Citizenship
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, but what exactly with the 3 months in a year condition?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

RIT6162 said:


> Thanks, but what exactly with the 3 months in a year condition?


Hi RIT,

Don't get too confused mate. If your requirement is to get RRV, there are 2 different sub classes for it. Read the below info, hoping it will solve your problem.

_*FIVE YEAR RRV*
To obtain a new five (5) year travel facility (called a resident return visa, or RRV) the basic criteria is that you have spent at least two (2) years out of the last five (5) physically present in Australia as the holder of a permanent visa.

*ONE YEAR RRV*
If you cannot meet the ‘2 in 5’ requirement you may be eligible for a resident return visa with one year travel validity. As noted above, if you remain in Australia beyond the one year validity period your permanent residence does not expire, only your ability to depart and then re-enter Australia as a permanent resident is affected.

To meet the requirements for the one year RRV you must demonstrate that you have substantial ties to Australia that are of benefit to Australia. Substantial ties can be under any of the following:

Business
Employment
Family
Cultural

*THREE MONTH RRV*
Permanent residents who have less than 2 years’ physical presence in Australia and who have not yet established substantial ties of benefit to Australia may be eligible for a three month RRV. For example, you may have settled in Australia when nearing the end of your migrant travel facility and need to travel overseas before you have established substantial ties.

As above, if you remain in Australia beyond the 3 month validity period your permanent residence does not expire, only your ability to depart and then re-enter Australia as a permanent resident is affected._


----------



## aussiehopeful789 (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone who applied in April 2019 received a test date yet?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussiehopeful789 said:


> Anyone who applied in April 2019 received a test date yet?


Citizenship application is a 5 day cricket match and you are playing it like a T20

Only a few 2019 applicants have got invites, mostly 2018 backlogs being cleared

You have to be patient 
Start asking around at the end of the year 

Cheers


----------



## aussiehopeful789 (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Citizenship application is a 5 day cricket match and you are playing it like a T20
> 
> Only a few 2019 applicants have got invites, mostly 2018 backlogs being cleared
> 
> ...


After yesterday's game I wouldn't use cricket references anymore ^_^

Thanks man, will keep waiting! 

Cheers.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all, just have a question about residency requirement after I lodge my application for citizenship if anyone can please help me out. 

So in December 2019 it will be one year after I got my PR (since December 2018). I would have met all the requirements by then, but will they be frozen after lodgement? I have been out of Australia for around 80 days since my PR date and I will probably travel a bit more early next year so it'll be more than 90 days (in the past 12 months) til I sit on the citizenship test/interview.

Can someone care to clarify this please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Hi all, just have a question about residency requirement after I lodge my application for citizenship if anyone can please help me out.
> 
> So in December 2019 it will be one year after I got my PR (since December 2018). I would have met all the requirements by then, but will they be frozen after lodgement? I have been out of Australia for around 80 days since my PR date and I will probably travel a bit more early next year so it'll be more than 90 days (in the past 12 months) til I sit on the citizenship test/interview.
> 
> Can someone care to clarify this please?


The residence requirements will be frozen on the date you apply

What you do after you apply has no direct bearing on your application 

However, too many days outside Australia even after applying is frowned upon as it shows that you are not serious about settling in the country 

Cheers


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> The residence requirements will be frozen on the date you apply
> 
> What you do after you apply has no direct bearing on your application
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB. Coz from what I read from Immi website, I'll be travelling on my current passport/PR so that got me confused.

Thanks for the heads-up tho, I'm not concerned actually coz I got genuine reasons to travel. Do you happen to know what sort of say, questions or justifications about my travel history they might ask later in my citizenship application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Thanks for the reply NB. Coz from what I read from Immi website, I'll be travelling on my current passport/PR so that got me confused.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up tho, I'm not concerned actually coz I got genuine reasons to travel. Do you happen to know what sort of say, questions or justifications about my travel history they might ask later in my citizenship application?


If you have travelled too often to your home country, they may ask you the reasons for the same

They will be suspicious that you still have roots in your home country and even after getting citizenship may go back 

If you have travelled for business or pleasure, they are not bothered, and is at asked, you have a credible reason 

Why you traveled to your home country so often , you should have a credible answer for that 



Cheers


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I am not sure so need guide from expat please.

I got approval on may 2019 with minor kid.

Now I need know about that My kid is travelling from Aug 2019 and back in March 2020 for family visit.

Can I take ceromoney without her absense as minor not required to attend ceromoney in this time period or I will be arrange ceromony after march 2020??

as after one year my application will be canceled if not taken ceromoney.

Whats better option?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayptl said:


> I am not sure so need guide from expat please.
> 
> I got approval on may 2019 with minor kid.
> 
> ...


The problem is that as soon as the citizenship certificate is issued, the PR for the child will be cancelled
So how will the kid enter Australia in March 2020 ?
You can check the possibilities of getting the kid an Australian passport issued in your home country

Else You will have to delay the citizenship till the child returns to Australia 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks

howmany times Can I reshedule ceromony maximum??

I guess it must be taken within a year after approval.
Should I call to 13 for fixing the ceromony pospone and arrange as per my schedule??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayptl said:


> Thanks
> 
> howmany times Can I reshedule ceromony maximum??
> 
> ...


If you don’t attend a ceremony, you are put on the next ceremony automatically 

I am not sure how many ceremonies you are allowed to miss before they cancel your approval
You have very high hopes if you think that they will hold a ceremony for you as per your schedule and convenience 

Best to call up the help line and discuss 

Cheers


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I believe you must take the oath and become a citizen within 1 year of your interview/test else you will need to reappear for the interview and test.


----------



## shaundennis (May 20, 2019)

For evidence of first entry you can make a request to the department of home affairs for your movement records as per this link.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/entering-leaving-subsite/Pages/Requesting-travel-records.aspx




thearc said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

NB said:


> If you don’t attend a ceremony, you are put on the next ceremony automatically
> 
> I am not sure how many ceremonies you are allowed to miss before they cancel your approval
> You have very high hopes if you think that they will hold a ceremony for you as per your schedule and convenience
> ...


Lol... some people!!


----------



## malik dubai (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello , i applied with my wife and kids for citizenship in Nov 2018
Got email for test : May 2019
Test date 15th July 2019

Now my wife got approval same day but i am waiting for approval for myself and kids as i have applied with my kids.
Kindly let me know how long it takes to change status?share your exp plez


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

malik dubai said:


> Now my wife got approval same day but i am waiting for approval for myself and kids as i have applied with my kids.
> Kindly let me know how long it takes to change status?share your exp plez


Hi, I was in the same situation. My wife got it on the same day and I got it on the 12th day after that. I had my son as well in my application. Wait for two weeks, hopefully your status will change before that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik dubai said:


> Hello , i applied with my wife and kids for citizenship in Nov 2018
> Got email for test : May 2019
> Test date 15th July 2019
> 
> ...


Anything from a day to even 6 months

Cheers


----------



## malik dubai (Aug 25, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> malik dubai said:
> 
> 
> > Now my wife got approval same day but i am waiting for approval for myself and kids as i have applied with my kids.
> ...


Which state?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

malik dubai said:


> Which state?


Marion Council, South Australia


----------



## malik dubai (Aug 25, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> malik dubai said:
> 
> 
> > Which state?
> ...



Thank you 🙂


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

tnk009 said:


> Brother,
> Thanks a ton. Since morning I was trying to apply for Dubai PCC but somehow it was throwing me back to the first page after submitting the application. I guess it was a cookie issue. I successfully applied for Dubai PCC as per above.
> 
> Question: Do you need to submit the similar certificate from UAE (they issue only criminal record certificate) or Dubai PCC is sufficient?
> ...



Yes Dubai PCC is enough. During PR process also Dubai PCC was accepted. Hope it helps. You are right about the cookie issue, it was annoying at first. However other than that process is smooth.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> As you are submitting the application from Australia this time, you will need a NAATI approved translated document
> 
> Cheers


Thanks yes got NAATI certified translation as its easier to get


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Applied for citizenship on 14th July. However status sill remains Received. Any ideas when will be CO assigned and ask for any other documents or give a thumbs up that all document is good. 
I uploaded all docs including PCC. So I can hope to get interview call in next mail.?
(Probably its 4 month as I can see for recent applicants)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Applied for citizenship on 14th July. However status sill remains Received. Any ideas when will be CO assigned and ask for any other documents or give a thumbs up that all document is good.
> I uploaded all docs including PCC. So I can hope to get interview call in next mail.?
> (Probably its 4 month as I can see for recent applicants)


4 months is very rare
You should be prepared for a year wait

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> 4 months is very rare
> You should be prepared for a year wait
> 
> Cheers


Yep lets hope that rare thing becomes common. Btw have found these different status our application could have

Submitted	Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
Received	Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
Initial assessment	The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
Further assessment	The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
Approved	For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
Finalised	Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> 4 months is very rare
> You should be prepared for a year wait
> 
> Cheers


I've got 2 friends who managed to get interviews after around 4-5 months after application, and we're based in Sydney metropolitan area. One has ceremony scheduled 2 months after that, and the other waited for 4 months. They both were on 189 so you reckon is that coz their cases are straightforward? 

On the side note, I am applying for citizenship soon and this might sound stupid but I juz have to ask coz everyone is getting PCC. Do I need PCC if I have been overseas for 80 days since my PR date?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

max1216 said:


> I've got 2 friends who managed to get interviews after around 4-5 months after application, and we're based in Sydney metropolitan area. One has ceremony scheduled 2 months after that, and the other waited for 4 months. They both were on 189 so you reckon is that coz their cases are straightforward?
> 
> On the side note, I am applying for citizenship soon and this might sound stupid but I juz have to ask coz everyone is getting PCC. Do I need PCC if I have been overseas for 80 days since my PR date?


If you are out of country for more than 90 days in the last 12 months, you would require PCC. The rule says "away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months".

If you fall under this rule, you need PCC. When you submit your citizenship application, it would display the PCC required for country or countries if applicable.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> If you are out of country for more than 90 days in the last 12 months, you would require PCC. The rule says "away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months".
> 
> If you fall under this rule, you need PCC. When you submit your citizenship application, it would display the PCC required for country or countries if applicable.


It is slightly incorrect. It is not 12 months in last 4 years, it is 12 months from date of PR grant.

There are two things:

1. If you are outside Australia for more than 12 months in last 4 years, then you will not be able to apply for citizenship.

2. PCC required for all the countries where you have spent more than 90 days from date of PR grant if you have stayed 12 months or more outside Australia from the date of PR grant.

Thing which I am not sure about is, is 12 months mean 365 days (as it is cumulative time they are counting)


----------



## gopic (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey Guys
I have my citizenship test in couple of weeks. Whilst filing up the application, in the section for national id i gave my aadhar card and my drivers licence as national id's.
Do we need to take these for the interview? As i didn't upload these documents with other files.

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes, you should upload those documents under Identity documents and take them to interview.


----------



## gopic (Jul 10, 2018)

sudhindrags said:


> Yes, you should upload those documents under Identity documents and take them to interview.



That was for my overseas identification. I didn't upload my overseas id's as they were not required.

I think while filling the form its on question 7 or 8, it just ask for details of your overseas id.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Aadhar is required as it is national identity. If you don't provide, there are chances of processing getting delayed as per my understanding.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopic said:


> Hey Guys
> I have my citizenship test in couple of weeks. Whilst filing up the application, in the section for national id i gave my aadhar card and my drivers licence as national id's.
> Do we need to take these for the interview? As i didn't upload these documents with other files.
> 
> Cheers


When you have given these ids in the form, you should upload the scan copies and take the original with you
Why do you want to complicate a simple issue

Cheers


----------



## gopic (Jul 10, 2018)

NB said:


> When you have given these ids in the form, you should upload the scan copies and take the original with you
> Why do you want to complicate a simple issue
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB

The thing is there was no provision to upload these national id's (Such as Aadhar or overseas drivers licence)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopic said:


> Hey NB
> 
> The thing is there was no provision to upload these national id's (Such as Aadhar or overseas drivers licence)


Upload in others
Take the originals with you
If they ask, show 

Cheers


----------



## gopic (Jul 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Upload in others
> Take the originals with you
> If they ask, show
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Bud


----------



## shaundennis (May 20, 2019)

Upload the document in one of the other sections and title the document appropriately.



gopic said:


> Hey NB
> 
> The thing is there was no provision to upload these national id's (Such as Aadhar or overseas drivers licence)


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, the requirement to apply Oz citizenship is you have to be onshore for 4 years including 1 year under PR. Does that mean 4 years consecutive and I cannot leave the country for travelling or other purposes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, the requirement to apply Oz citizenship is you have to be onshore for 4 years including 1 year under PR. Does that mean 4 years consecutive and I cannot leave the country for travelling or other purposes?


You can leave as many times as you want but it should not exceed 1 year in total in the 4 years period when you are applying 
Also you should not be out for more then 90 days in the 4th year
You can give all your travel dates in the residence calculator and check your eligibility 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/residence-calculator

Cheers


----------



## gopic (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey Guys

How long does it takes for the status of citizenship application to change after the interview and test.

Does it change overnight or is there a specific time period?

cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopic said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> How long does it takes for the status of citizenship application to change after the interview and test.
> 
> ...


It can take anything from a few minutes to a few months

Cheers


----------



## Afz29 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Citi*

Hey guys I did my test last week ,my app had my kids as well, status still says received whereas my wife did the exam today and her one says approved wht could be the reason?


----------



## shaundennis (May 20, 2019)

Don't worry, they process each application separately so they rarely get processed at the same time by the same person. 

It'll change but no one will be able to predict when.



Afz29 said:


> Hey guys I did my test last week ,my app had my kids as well, status still says received whereas my wife did the exam today and her one says approved wht could be the reason?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Afz29 said:


> Hey guys I did my test last week ,my app had my kids as well, status still says received whereas my wife did the exam today and her one says approved wht could be the reason?


It’s quite common even with couples 
One can get approved within minutes and the other may have to wait for months
You can’t get approved until all the boxes are ticked 


Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB,
Wondering if u can guide about the steps in this process,
1-once we submit the application with all documents, we have to wait for test/interview right?
and that can take a while like months or a year, how do we get notification of test? is it email? or letter by mail?
2-once u get the notification of test/interview usually after how many days it is e.g u receive the notification today would the test be in a few days or a week or after a month etc?
3-once you have given the test and waiting for approval do u have to be in the country? i mean how does the approval comes and why is it necessary that you have to be onshore at time of approval. what if u r offshore?
Appreciate your help on this one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB,
> Wondering if u can guide about the steps in this process,
> 1-once we submit the application with all documents, we have to wait for test/interview right?
> and that can take a while like months or a year, how do we get notification of test? is it email? or letter by mail?
> ...


1. You can get the test invite within a few months or even wait for 10-12 months 
You will get an email
2. You get the test invite generally for a date a few months ahead
However, you can bring the date forward by looking for available dates through a link given in the email
3. You have to be in the country when you are approved
You cannot get the approval if you are offshore. Even if the file is ready for approval, it will not be approved till you are back in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> 1. You can get the test invite within a few months or even wait for 10-12 months
> You will get an email
> 2. You get the test invite generally for a date a few months ahead
> However, you can bring the date forward by looking for available dates through a link given in the email
> ...


Thanks for the swift reply, 
so for point 3, this approval comes after test right? i believe it can come after few minutes of test to few months right? and u have to be on shore, once u r approved u can go overseas with no issues right? and how would i know if the application is approved? plus after its approved how long does it take to get the citizenship certificate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks for the swift reply,
> so for point 3, this approval comes after test right? i believe it can come after few minutes of test to few months right? and u have to be on shore, once u r approved u can go overseas with no issues right? and how would i know if the application is approved? plus after its approved how long does it take to get the citizenship certificate?


3. You can go abroad after you are approved
You can check your status in Immiaccount 
You also get a physical email confirming the same
After you are approved, you will be allotted a ceremony
That can also take 3-6 months depending on your council 
The citizenship certificate is generally handed over to you at the end of the ceremony 

Cheers


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All

Whoever applied for citizenship, could you please update your timeline here with following details.
This will give an indication to others to calculate their wait time. No need to provide the exact date. Even just month should be enough 

Application Lodged Date:
Received Interview/Test email:
Interview/Test Date:
Citizenship Approved:
Council : 
Ceremony Mail Received:
Ceremony Date: 

Following are my details:
=================
Application Lodged Date: Sept 2018
Received Interview/Test email: April 2019
Interview/Test Date:Aug 2019
Citizenship Approved:Aug 2019 (Next day of the test)
Council : City of Glen Eira
Ceremony Mail Received: Waiting 
Ceremony Date: Waiting
=================


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

*AUS Citizenship Application Question*

Hi all,
There's a question on citizenship application as follows:

_Q) Does this applicant *have any other passports* or documents for travel? Other documents may include Titre de Voyage, PLO56, DFTTA or ImmiCards._


By other passports does it mean passport of other countries or are they asking for previous (expired) passports? 

Thank you for you help.

Regards,
Tayyab


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi all,
> There's a question on citizenship application as follows:
> 
> _Q) Does this applicant *have any other passports* or documents for travel? Other documents may include Titre de Voyage, PLO56, DFTTA or ImmiCards._
> ...


Any current documents mentioned above on which you can travel legally
Expired passport will not come here

Cheers


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, I am gathering my documents for my application for citizenship. I am getting some papers translated by Free Translating Service, offered by the Department of Social Services, and it was terrible. 

Just wondering if anyone has used their service and how was the experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Hi, I am gathering my documents for my application for citizenship. I am getting some papers translated by Free Translating Service, offered by the Department of Social Services, and it was terrible.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has used their service and how was the experience?


 Have not used it 
But generally speaking, if you have doubts about its capabilities, then best to avoid it

Use a professional NAATI approved translator so that you don’t face problems during your application processing 

Cheers


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> Have not used it
> But generally speaking, if you have doubts about its capabilities, then best to avoid it
> 
> Use a professional NAATI approved translator so that you don’t face problems during your application processing
> ...


Hi NB 

I understand, but I have reasons to raise the concern over this service under the Department of Social Services. 
They offer the service free of charge for eligible PR holders, and the translations are NAATI certified, so pretty much it's there for the purpose of citizenship. 
Of course I am too cheap to avoid it haha

However, I am myself a NAATI certified interpreter, and I am seriously concerned about the quality of the translations. I've been working in this field for a while now, and I always tell people to be very careful with their legal documents. 
Just trying to find a positive element in the argument before I formally lodge a complaint to the Department. I really hope I am the only case though.


----------



## ExpatIndian (Aug 10, 2016)

How long do police clearances from India take? I haven't uploaded my PCCs yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ExpatIndian said:


> How long do police clearances from India take? I haven't uploaded my PCCs yet.


You can get it in 2 weeks of your case is not referred to india
If it is referred to india, then it may take 2 months
But beware that VFS Melbourne also has a wait list for appointments 

So plan in advance

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> 3. You can go abroad after you are approved
> You can check your status in Immiaccount
> You also get a physical email confirming the same
> After you are approved, you will be allotted a ceremony
> ...


Hi NB,
Sorry i keep bugging you for the same thing over and over, its just that i am too stressed out on my issue, 
my citizenship application is due soon but the issue is i have spent quite some time overseas(home country only) due to family issues, i think i have spent 10 monht out of the 4 year period, would it deifnately be causing problem in my application? anything i can do about it?i am scared if i apply and my citizenship gets refused what would i do then?
ever since i have moved here i have been working full time paying taxes every year, no offences etc everything is fine but its just this one point that is confusing me as hell, i mean the criteria does say u can spend 12 months overseas so i thought i was fine within this limit but ever since reading this forum i realized its a problem, what should i do?


----------



## ExpatIndian (Aug 10, 2016)

NB said:


> You can get it in 2 weeks of your case is not referred to india
> If it is referred to india, then it may take 2 months
> But beware that VFS Melbourne also has a wait list for appointments
> 
> ...


Hey thanks. What does referred to India mean? Have an appointment for tomorrow with VFS. 

Haven't lived in India since 1996. After getting our PR (14 years ago) we have gone on several short 1 week holidays, every year to India. Last visit was for a week in 2018.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB,
> Sorry i keep bugging you for the same thing over and over, its just that i am too stressed out on my issue,
> my citizenship application is due soon but the issue is i have spent quite some time overseas(home country only) due to family issues, i think i have spent 10 monht out of the 4 year period, would it deifnately be causing problem in my application? anything i can do about it?i am scared if i apply and my citizenship gets refused what would i do then?
> ever since i have moved here i have been working full time paying taxes every year, no offences etc everything is fine but its just this one point that is confusing me as hell, i mean the criteria does say u can spend 12 months overseas so i thought i was fine within this limit but ever since reading this forum i realized its a problem, what should i do?


Don't make it too complicated.

Rule is simple:

1. If you have been outside for more than 12 months in last 4 years, you will not be able to apply for citizenship. If this is the case, you just need to wait for more time so that you will fulfill this criteria.
2. You need police certificate from all countries where you have stayed more than 90 days from the data of PR grant (Only if you have been outside Australia for more than 365 days from date of PR Grant)

In either case, you don't have to worry too much. If you are PR, there will not be anything blocking you from not applying for citizenship if you are a genuine candidate. May be you need to wait for sometime to make yourself eligible.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ExpatIndian said:


> Hey thanks. What does referred to India mean? Have an appointment for tomorrow with VFS.
> 
> Haven't lived in India since 1996. After getting our PR (14 years ago) we have gone on several short 1 week holidays, every year to India. Last visit was for a week in 2018.


Referred to india means that the high commission sends your application to india for clearance
Only after they get the clearance from india, your pcc will be issued 
They must have internal parameters to decide to send to india or not

I have taken PCC 5 times over the last decade from all over the world but never has it been sent to india 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB,
> Sorry i keep bugging you for the same thing over and over, its just that i am too stressed out on my issue,
> my citizenship application is due soon but the issue is i have spent quite some time overseas(home country only) due to family issues, i think i have spent 10 monht out of the 4 year period, would it deifnately be causing problem in my application? anything i can do about it?i am scared if i apply and my citizenship gets refused what would i do then?
> ever since i have moved here i have been working full time paying taxes every year, no offences etc everything is fine but its just this one point that is confusing me as hell, i mean the criteria does say u can spend 12 months overseas so i thought i was fine within this limit but ever since reading this forum i realized its a problem, what should i do?


If your home country trips will come down now, then you can wait for some more time and apply
Frankly nothing changes for you once you become a citizen unless your work requires security clearance
Why this anxiety to become a citizen at the earliest ?

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> If your home country trips will come down now, then you can wait for some more time and apply
> Frankly nothing changes for you once you become a citizen unless your work requires security clearance
> Why this anxiety to become a citizen at the earliest ?
> 
> Cheers


It's just bit complicated with me, due to my issues i have to travel frequently so would prefer to have citizenship rather than applying for RRV's all the time, so i really need to get done with this, the question remains is it gonna be a big problem? i mean the rule does say 12 months and i have spent 10 months, secondly if God forbids ur citizenship application is refused due to this, what options do u have? can you re apply? what would happen to ur PR visa etc?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> It's just bit complicated with me, due to my issues i have to travel frequently so would prefer to have citizenship rather than applying for RRV's all the time, so i really need to get done with this, the question remains is it gonna be a big problem? i mean the rule does say 12 months and i have spent 10 months, secondly if God forbids ur citizenship application is refused due to this, what options do u have? can you re apply? what would happen to ur PR visa etc?


If you don't meet criteria, the online system will not allow you to proceed with application. (That is if you provide grant number in the application)

If your application is accepted, then there is less chance of getting rejected unless you have given wrong information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> It's just bit complicated with me, due to my issues i have to travel frequently so would prefer to have citizenship rather than applying for RRV's all the time, so i really need to get done with this, the question remains is it gonna be a big problem? i mean the rule does say 12 months and i have spent 10 months, secondly if God forbids ur citizenship application is refused due to this, what options do u have? can you re apply? what would happen to ur PR visa etc?


Unless your citizenship is refused on security or character grounds , your PR will not be affected
If it is refused due to lack of commitment, nothing changes for you

You can always apply again, even if you are refused after a decent interval

Cheers


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> It's just bit complicated with me, due to my issues i have to travel frequently so would prefer to have citizenship rather than applying for RRV's all the time, so i really need to get done with this, the question remains is it gonna be a big problem? i mean the rule does say 12 months and i have spent 10 months, secondly if God forbids ur citizenship application is refused due to this, what options do u have? can you re apply? what would happen to ur PR visa etc?


I dont think you have much to worry about. 10 months absence in the last 4 years is quite common and well within the residence requirement.

There is a separate requirement that the CO needs to be satisfied of your intention to reside in Australia or maintain close ties. But this is usually taken for granted, unless you disclose your intention to move overseas for indefinite period, or really have spent "significant" amount of time overseas after PR that makes the CO suspicious, e.g. move overseas immediately after submitting application and not return for long time.

Even in this case, you wont be rejected right away, the CO will provide opportunity for you to comment. Then as long as you can demonstrate your intention/ties in Australia (e.g. Aussie family members, employment, properties etc.), you'll still be fine.

Good luck


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi All,

Please see my details below

Application Lodged Date: 30 March 2019
Received Interview/Test email: 1 July 2019
Interview/Test Date: 14 Aug 2019
Citizenship Approved:Waiting
Council : Wyndham
Ceremony Mail Received: Waiting 
Ceremony Date: Waiting


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

shisman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please see my details below
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing how applications are being processed so quickly now that the elections are over? It wouldn't surprise me if, magically, close to the next election, the processing time for citizenship applications once again becomes close to a year. It took us just under 11 months to get our interview (filed in Jun 2018 and interviewed in May 2019).


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Application Lodged Date: 24 June 2019
Received Interview/Test email: Waiting
Interview/Test Date: Waiting
Citizenship Approved: Waiting
Council : City of Casey
Ceremony Mail Received: Far away
Ceremony Date: Far away


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Help needed for Citizenship application*

Hi All,
I need some clarification for the Aussie Citizenship. I am an Indian National.

Is it mandatory to produce a birth certificate for the citizenship? My birth certificate can be generated online and it has the same details as the original one which was issued when i was born.

There is one issue in the Original Birth Certificate.

My name in the Birth Certificate is S John - We all know how Indian authorities can play with your happiness by messing up your name or shortening it.

My name in the passport for example is John Smith. It is fully expanded. So no issues here. I got my PR using my passport, 10th and 12th Marksheet which has John S.

I have also got the Birth certificate from the VFS in Sydney on the basis of passport. 

Should i submit the Birth Certificate issues by the VFS or the original Birth certificate where my name is S John? Please guide if anyone has experienced the same.

Getting my name changed to John Smith in my original birth certificate is close to impossible.

Regards
RK


----------



## ravindrajal (Nov 21, 2012)

*need to understand the letter*

Hi 
I applied for australian citizenship some 2 months back and today i received a letter with name as *citizenship letter* and telling that "*Your Citizenship appointment will be booked in due course. Once your Citizenship
appointment has been booked, you will receive an email or letter notifying you of the
time and location of your Citizenship appointment*".
Just want to understand if it is an acknowledgement mail or would I be getting the date of test shortly?
can anybody clarify


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravindrajal said:


> Hi
> I applied for australian citizenship some 2 months back and today i received a letter with name as *citizenship letter* and telling that "*Your Citizenship appointment will be booked in due course. Once your Citizenship
> appointment has been booked, you will receive an email or letter notifying you of the
> time and location of your Citizenship appointment*".
> ...


Looks like a new initiative by the department 
But for all practical purposes, this is just an acknowledgement of your application , nothing more 

Cheers


----------



## ravindrajal (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying.. notsure because i already got one acknowledgement "Acknowledgement of Application Received" on the same day i applied. I will just sit and watch.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> I need some clarification for the Aussie Citizenship. I am an Indian National.
> 
> Is it mandatory to produce a birth certificate for the citizenship? My birth certificate can be generated online and it has the same details as the original one which was issued when i was born.
> ...


So to be clear, other then your passport, no other document has your full expanded name of John Smith ?
The VFS certificate is useless

Cheers


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

NB said:


> So to be clear, other then your passport, no other document has your full expanded name of John Smith ?
> The VFS certificate is useless
> 
> Cheers


Hi Mate,

That's right. None of my Indian documents have my name expanded other than my passport and Pan Card. Didn't realize the mistake of this till I moved outside India.

Also I did provide my 10th Marksheet, 12th Marksheet, Indian Driving License for my PR and it was accepted. Can I provide the same along with the Birth Certificate or get an Affidavit to say the person on the birth certificate and passport are the same? will that help?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> That's right. None of my Indian documents have my name expanded other than my passport and Pan Card. Didn't realize the mistake of this till I moved outside India.
> 
> Also I did provide my 10th Marksheet, 12th Marksheet, Indian Driving License for my PR and it was accepted. Can I provide the same along with the Birth Certificate or get an Affidavit to say the person on the birth certificate and passport are the same? will that help?


The checks at the citizenship process stage is much more stringent then at PR stage

Hopefully you should get through with the existing documents 
Try one last time if the birth certificate can be corrected 

Cheers


----------



## ravindrajal (Nov 21, 2012)

max1216 said:


> I've got 2 friends who managed to get interviews after around 4-5 months after application, and we're based in Sydney metropolitan area. One has ceremony scheduled 2 months after that, and the other waited for 4 months. They both were on 189 so you reckon is that coz their cases are straightforward?
> 
> On the side note, I am applying for citizenship soon and this might sound stupid but I juz have to ask coz everyone is getting PCC. Do I need PCC if I have been overseas for 80 days since my PR date?


Hi, would like to check if your friends got citizenship letter before they got the interview date from them?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> The checks at the citizenship process stage is much more stringent then at PR stage
> 
> Hopefully you should get through with the existing documents
> Try one last time if the birth certificate can be corrected
> ...


Hey Nb, just a quick one relating to this, is it really important to have birth certificate for citizenship application? i mean i dont have one and i used the secondary and higher secondary school certificates along with National ID card at time of my PR application and they worked with no issues, can i use them at citizenship time as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hey Nb, just a quick one relating to this, is it really important to have birth certificate for citizenship application? i mean i dont have one and i used the secondary and higher secondary school certificates along with National ID card at time of my PR application and they worked with no issues, can i use them at citizenship time as well?


It is generally sufficient 
In the previous post, the member name had been shortened to just initial in all his documents so that could be problematic 
If you have the full name, you should have no problems 

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

NB said:


> It is generally sufficient
> In the previous post, the member name had been shortened to just initial in all his documents so that could be problematic
> If you have the full name, you should have no problems
> 
> Cheers


I have my test coming up next week. Have to see how it goes with birth certificate.

I too don’t have birth certificate. (I have one - but it is pathetic condition + in local language + has just my first name and nothing else) Have 10th marks card where initials not expanded. But, have Aadhar and Indian DL where name is as per passport.

I heard that passport is generally sufficient for Indian passport holders as it will have complete details such as place of birth, fathers and mothers name and all.

If that leads to delayed approval, so be it. There is nothing much to lose. Will update after my test.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hey Nb, just a quick one relating to this, is it really important to have birth certificate for citizenship application? i mean i dont have one and i used the secondary and higher secondary school certificates along with National ID card at time of my PR application and they worked with no issues, can i use them at citizenship time as well?


I gave them my 10th CBSE certificate as a proof of my DOB besides my passport and Aussie driver licence and these were accepted by the DHA. I don't see any concern here if you have these doc's in place.


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> Isn't it amazing how applications are being processed so quickly now that the elections are over? It wouldn't surprise me if, magically, close to the next election, the processing time for citizenship applications once again becomes close to a year. It took us just under 11 months to get our interview (filed in Jun 2018 and interviewed in May 2019).


I got my citizenship certificate in precisely 9 months from the date of my application. I am in Adelaide and I have seen now people are getting citizenship test dates in a span of 3-4 months from the date of the application.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

So I've heard from a guy saying that during the interview, the interviewer verifies our names according to their records and our IDs. 

Here is a thing. Usually, the Australian system does not recognise Asian name structure properly, and so I am having my name as [Middle name + First name] + [Last name]. 

So this guy said that there would be an opportunity when the interview would ask if we would like to put our names to the correct order [First name] + [middle] + [Last name], which is different from our PR.

Has anyone been given a chance to correct their names in this way?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> So I've heard from a guy saying that during the interview, the interviewer verifies our names according to their records and our IDs.
> 
> Here is a thing. Usually, the Australian system does not recognise Asian name structure properly, and so I am having my name as [Middle name + First name] + [Last name].
> 
> ...


What does your existing passport show ?

Cheers


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> What does your existing passport show ?
> 
> Cheers


Full name as per my passport is [Last name] + [Middle name] + [First name]. 
It does not specify which is middle and which is first so my PR and all legal documents have always been [Middle + First name] + [Last name] 
It is a very well known issue for everyone coming from Vietnam, and probably a few other Asian countries.

So I've heard from the other guy saying that interview did ask if he would like to have his name corrected as [First name] + [Middle] + [Last name].


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Full name as per my passport is [Last name] + [Middle name] + [First name].
> It does not specify which is middle and which is first so my PR and all legal documents have always been [Middle + First name] + [Last name]
> It is a very well known issue for everyone coming from Vietnam, and probably a few other Asian countries.
> 
> So I've heard from the other guy saying that interview did ask if he would like to have his name corrected as [First name] + [Middle] + [Last name].


Ask the interviewer 
I also think it should be possible 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Full name as per my passport is [Last name] + [Middle name] + [First name].
> It does not specify which is middle and which is first so my PR and all legal documents have always been [Middle + First name] + [Last name]
> It is a very well known issue for everyone coming from Vietnam, and probably a few other Asian countries.
> 
> So I've heard from the other guy saying that interview did ask if he would like to have his name corrected as [First name] + [Middle] + [Last name].


Ask the interviewer 
I also think it should be possible 

No first hand confirmation though

Cheers


----------



## endo141 (Mar 21, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Full name as per my passport is [Last name] + [Middle name] + [First name].
> It does not specify which is middle and which is first so my PR and all legal documents have always been [Middle + First name] + [Last name]
> It is a very well known issue for everyone coming from Vietnam, and probably a few other Asian countries.
> 
> So I've heard from the other guy saying that interview did ask if he would like to have his name corrected as [First name] + [Middle] + [Last name].


I just had my test last week and the interviewer ask if I would like to change my name to be First -Middle-Last when she realised my driver licence, bank card, medicare shown as first-middle-last. 

You may need to change name on all cards before the interview. If you dont have enough time, just ask the officer, they are pretty helpful.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone knows why someone can get the approval on the same day of test? Don't they need the police check? How can the police check get so quick?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> Anyone knows why someone can get the approval on the same day of test? Don't they need the police check? How can the police check get so quick?


GOD moves in mysterious ways and DHA is even greater then GOD
You are talking about same day, I have read about an applicant who was approved even before he left the test centre

So don’t try to analyse what happens after you complete the test 
Just wait for approval 

Cheers


----------



## Afz29 (Jul 7, 2017)

*hi*

after the interview if your application hasnt been approved on the same day ,is the application status is updated in the immi account ? any one have any exoerience on this did the test 3 weeks back checking the immi account on status ,some said no point of checking as they dont update the application status


----------



## Afz29 (Jul 7, 2017)

NB said:


> Looks like a new initiative by the department
> But for all practical purposes, this is just an acknowledgement of your application , nothing more
> 
> Cheers


you will get test date soon within few days


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Afz29 said:


> after the interview if your application hasnt been approved on the same day ,is the application status is updated in the immi account ? any one have any exoerience on this did the test 3 weeks back checking the immi account on status ,some said no point of checking as they dont update the application status


Your status will change to approved in the Immiaccount 
You will also get a letter by post confirming that you have been approved 
Many applicants have to wait for several months after the test for approval 

Cheers


----------



## snasir002 (Aug 19, 2019)

*Citizenship Application*

Application date: 13 Aug 2019
Acknowledged: 13 Aug 2019
Test date: waiting
Council: Parramatta

Anyone on this forum from Parramatta who submitted application recently and got test date?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Had my test today. Cleared and application approved within an hour.

They asked for only following documents:

For myself:
1. Passport
2. Australian DL
3. Medicare card
4. Year 10 marks card (replacement for birth certificate)

For my daughter:
1. Passport
2. Birth certificate
3. Photo (as she was not there for to take pic)

My name in passport is like this:
Sxxxx Sxxxx Gxxxx
But, 10 marks card had it like Sxxxxx G S

Even the initials were not aligned. But, he said it is ok. All the best everyone. Just waiting for my ceremony now. Have to see if it will be in September or November.


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Had my test today. Cleared and application approved within an hour.
> 
> They asked for only following documents:
> 
> ...


Congratulations !You got your exam date within 4 months of applying.Did you apply from Sydney ?If yes which council?

Best of luck for your ceremony!!


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

I am located in Melbourne. These days everyone getting test dates within 3-4 months in Melbourne.

Council probably doesn't matter for getting test dates. But, your ceremony waiting time may depend on it.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I had a small accident with a bus in a traffic light. Both of us were turning left. During this process the front right side of my car collided and squeezed by the bus. It was early morning and no witness was there. No police report was done since the damage was minor. 
I informed my insurer and get the car fixed after paying access fee.

During the citizenship application, do i need to mention this incident?


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> I am located in Melbourne. These days everyone getting test dates within 3-4 months in Melbourne.
> 
> Council probably doesn't matter for getting test dates. But, your ceremony waiting time may depend on it.


Hi,

Its really nice to hear that everyone are getting test dates within 3/4 months in Melbourne however the situation in Sydney is different as most of them are getting test dates within 6-8 months.I hope they will process the applications who submitted in 2019 year asap.Lets hope for the best!


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi Friends,
> I had a small accident with a bus in a traffic light. Both of us were turning left. During this process the front right side of my car collided and squeezed by the bus. It was early morning and no witness was there. No police report was done since the damage was minor.
> I informed my insurer and get the car fixed after paying access fee.
> 
> During the citizenship application, do i need to mention this incident?


No. Accidents are not crime unless you do hit and run.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> No. Accidents are not crime unless you do hit and run.


Thank you so much mate.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> No. Accidents are not crime unless you do hit and run.


Hey Buddy,
seems like u had test and interview yesterday and approved, congratulations, may i please ask what sort of questions they asked in interview/how long was it etc?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> seems like u had test and interview yesterday and approved, congratulations, may i please ask what sort of questions they asked in interview/how long was it etc?


Interview is mainly verifying documents. There is no questioning and all. Only question he asked is whether you have any criminal convictions - for which I just said No. I could not help smiling a bit when I said that.


----------



## vg24gupta (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi Friends, 

Can someone please help to share experience in applying australian citizenship by conferral if we do require Health Assessment, Character assessment, Biometrics, additional payment ?

I am not sure whether these are required or not for my application though these are displaying on my log in page with heading "Action Required flag still showing:
and at the same time in the end : This is known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams. 
Note : Citizenship applications are not affected. 

Very confusing..please help..


----------



## divya.nayak (Sep 4, 2012)

How much time it takes from the application being approved online to getting the approval letter by post?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

divya.nayak said:


> How much time it takes from the application being approved online to getting the approval letter by post?


They said 1-2 weeks. But, it does not really matter.


----------



## divya.nayak (Sep 4, 2012)

vg24gupta said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can someone please help to share experience in applying australian citizenship by conferral if we do require Health Assessment, Character assessment, Biometrics, additional payment ?
> 
> ...


This notice does not apply to citizenship applications. Please ignore this.

Applying australian citizenship by conferral does not require Health Assessment, Biometrics, additional payment.

Character assessment will be required if you have spent more than 365 days in total or more than 90 days in one trip overseas post your first arrival to Australia.

Hope this helps


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> Had my test today. Cleared and application approved within an hour.
> 
> They asked for only following documents:
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton mate.. My Situation is same as yours in the Marksheet. Feel Relieved now. Whew!


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

G'day, 

what if i'm unable to provide National Identity Document that was mentioned the application ? 
I have passport, Australian driving license and Medicare. Aadhar was mentioned in the application as National Identity Document.
And in the interview confirmation email it mentioned as- 
"Photocopies or certified copies of documents are not acceptable." 
I get my bank statement and phone bill online, any alternative ?

Appreciate your help, thanks..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

73sam said:


> G'day,
> 
> what if i'm unable to provide National Identity Document that was mentioned the application ?
> I have passport, Australian driving license and Medicare. Aadhar was mentioned in the application as National Identity Document.
> ...


Do you have your original birth certificate or class X Marksheet?
You need to prove your date of birth.
Only passport is not sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

Hi NB, 

Yes, I have my class X Marksheet, no DOB though.. 
Do the officer ask for all documents that was given in the application ? 

whats your advice on the Evidence of current residential address issue ?

Thanks again!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

73sam said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Yes, I have my class X Marksheet, no DOB though..
> Do the officer ask for all documents that was given in the application ?
> ...


The officer are supposed to verify all the original documents that you have uploaded with your application 
How many the officer will ask or not ask is a matter of speculation 
For current residential address, Medicare, driving license and latest bank statement should serve the purpose
The marksheet without date of birth, may or may not be acceptable .
It again depends on the officer 


Are you missing any document that you have uploaded with your application?

Cheers


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

I have X marksheet with DOB in it, no original DOB certificate. 

And in the interview confirmation email it mentioned as- 
"Photocopies or certified copies of documents are not acceptable." So the online bank statement copies shall be acceptable ? 

I'm missing Aadhar card document that I uploaded with my application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

73sam said:


> I have X marksheet with DOB in it, no original DOB certificate.
> 
> And in the interview confirmation email it mentioned as-
> "Photocopies or certified copies of documents are not acceptable." So the online bank statement copies shall be acceptable ?
> ...


Printout of online bank statement is acceptable

You can print a fresh copy of your Aadhar from the website
But you need access to the mobile number register with uidai 

Class x marksheet with dob should be acceptable 

Cheers


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Printout of online bank statement is acceptable
> 
> You can print a fresh copy of your Aadhar from the website
> But you need access to the mobile number register with uidai
> ...


Thanks NB, Hope I can get the Aadhar online, I'm not sure of the number I registered. However uidai not accessible from Australia, so will try from my cousins who are in India. 

All I wish for is no hard time from the officer. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks again NB!


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

73sam said:


> Thanks NB, Hope I can get the Aadhar online, I'm not sure of the number I registered. However uidai not accessible from Australia, so will try from my cousins who are in India.
> 
> All I wish for is no hard time from the officer. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks again NB!


Hi,

I had the same issue with UIDAI website. I dont have the hard copy of my aadhar and tried to download digital copy but my aadhar doesn't have a mobile number attached.

If you are looking to access UIDAI website from Aus, you need to use VPN with India ip address and it will work. 

I have to attach my india mobile number and I can download it then.


----------



## Ahmed26 (Aug 27, 2019)

*Question regarding PCC*

I worked 6 years in UAE 2008-2014 got PR in 2014. 
Applied Citizenship in May 2018. 
During my 4 years of PR I have visited two times to my home county 
1. for 5 weeks in Sep 2017.
2. for 10 days in Jan 2019 to attend my father funeral ceremony. 
In the above scenario should I need to arrange again police clearance certificate from UAE and home country. ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahmed26 said:


> I worked 6 years in UAE 2008-2014 got PR in 2014.
> Applied Citizenship in May 2018.
> During my 4 years of PR I have visited two times to my home county
> 1. for 5 weeks in Sep 2017.
> ...


As it’s less then 90 days , you will probably not need it
If at all required, the CO will inform you 

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Ahmed26 said:


> I worked 6 years in UAE 2008-2014 got PR in 2014.
> Applied Citizenship in May 2018.
> During my 4 years of PR I have visited two times to my home county
> 1. for 5 weeks in Sep 2017.
> ...


Looks like you moved immediately after getting PR. In that case, you don't need to get Police clearance.

Rule is simple, are you outside Australia for more than 365 days from the date of grant (Not from first entry)? If yes, you need police clearance from all the countries where you stayed more than 90 days from the date of grant (Again not from your first entry)

If you are still unsure, do not try to predict and get it before you get test invite. In the citizenship test invite email, they will mention what all documents you need to get. If they think that you need to get PCC, it will be mentioned in your citizenship test email under additional documents section.


----------



## Ahmed26 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks NB 👍 appreciate your swift response.


----------



## Ahmed26 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for your feedback Sudhindrags... Appreciated a lot.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi 

In my application, my parents and spouse parents name are appearing with optional documents to add. Just need to check do we have to upload parents and spouse parents document ? Is it mandatory or just nice to have ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> In my application, my parents and spouse parents name are appearing with optional documents to add. Just need to check do we have to upload parents and spouse parents document ? Is it mandatory or just nice to have ?


Not required 
It’s a common list for all visas
If the co needs any documents, he will ask for it

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Not required
> It’s a common list for all visas
> If the co needs any documents, he will ask for it
> 
> Cheers


Great thanks


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

*Police Clearance Cert*

I believe i need to get a police Clearance Certificate from Pakistan(Lahore) for the 10 months i spent after the grant of residency. I applied for citizenship last week.

i have sent all the docs to Consulate of Pakistan (Canberra), the site says it will take 3 months minimum or more. Just wondering if anyone from Pakistan applied for Police Clearance through Consulate and in real life how long did it take?


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same issue with UIDAI website. I dont have the hard copy of my aadhar and tried to download digital copy but my aadhar doesn't have a mobile number attached.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Finished interview, positive result.. 
Officer asked for passport, Aus driving license, medicare and high school mark sheet. 
Didn't asked for aadhar even though it was in my application. Got lucky I guess. 
I had photocopy of aadhar with me just in case. 

sandeepr- To register mobile number the person has to be India, need fingerprint to do it.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

73sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finished interview, positive result..
> Officer asked for passport, Aus driving license, medicare and high school mark sheet.
> ...


when did you apply for your citizenship ?
can you pls update the dates, which will give us some clarity.

Cheers !


----------



## staycool (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it possible that your application got approved but your status is still received?
my wife had a interview yesterday and case officer told her that my application (i applied before her) is already approved (still showing received online).
her application was approved when she arrived home.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

staycool said:


> Is it possible that your application got approved but your status is still received?
> my wife had a interview yesterday and case officer told her that my application (i applied before her) is already approved (still showing received online).
> her application was approved when she arrived home.


I think she mixed up the application numbers or name 

There is no way that you can be approved, and yet be shown as received

It’s all online now, so once it’s done it’s done

There can be a lag of few hours between the case officer screen and yours, nothing beyond that

Cheers


----------



## endo141 (Mar 21, 2017)

Does anyone know the waiting time for citizenship ceremony?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

endo141 said:


> Does anyone know the waiting time for citizenship ceremony?


Depends totally on your local council. Generally they do call and confirm your availability for the ceremony and book you in is what I understand..

Good luck..!


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

fugitive_4u said:


> Depends totally on your local council. Generally they do call and confirm your availability for the ceremony and book you in is what I understand..
> 
> Good luck..!


As per my understanding, Council only has rights to hold ceremonies. They can increase the number of ceremonies or they can increase the number of people attending each ceremony.

Allocation of candidates to ceremonies is completely done by DOHA. You can call citizenship information line: 131 880 to check if your name will be included in next ceremony.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

endo141 said:


> Does anyone know the waiting time for citizenship ceremony?


Hi

i could see from your timelines that you applied for Citizenship in Dec 2018

can you list down the steps involved to apply ?

only an online upload of data and documents ? or anything else required ?

like in PR process we have the below.

1. PTE
2. ACS 
3. EOI
4. Invite
5. Apply with fee and health examination.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi
> 
> i could see from your timelines that you applied for Citizenship in Dec 2018
> 
> ...


You have to first check your eligibility using the citizenship calculator on DHA website 

If eligible, then You just have to upload the documents and fees
Nothing else required
PCC will be required if you have lived in any country for more then 90 days since you got PR

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi
> 
> i could see from your timelines that you applied for Citizenship in Dec 2018
> 
> ...


Citizenship process is fairly simple compared to PR.

Apply online in IMMI account. It is 37 page long. Most difficult part was remembering or recollecting all travel dates from the age of 18. They will ask bunch of identity and other documents to upload + Form 1195 with photo

Once applied it is just waiting game. Need to wait till you get citizenship test appointment. On day of appointment, take all the documents you uploaded.

They just do verification of documents - which may take around 10 mins. And test which may take around 5-10 mins.

They may ask for police check depending on number of days you are outside Australia after grant. All information is available in the citizenship application and hence, you can get it before you goto interview.


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have a question regarding uploading of documents for citizenship application. What I know is that they only accept JPG format. Thus, all the documents I upload are converted to JPG, including lease contract or bills for residential address. 

They become not so clear after converting to JGP. Did you have the same experience or you have any better idea how you uploaded them clearly? Any suggestion?

And also, I cant find the option for "Other documents" to upload more documents. No category 

Thanks in advance


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NB said:


> You have to first check your eligibility using the citizenship calculator on DHA website
> 
> If eligible, then You just have to upload the documents and fees
> Nothing else required
> ...



Thanks NB

You have to first check your eligibility using the citizenship calculator on DHA website - Eligible on Dec10th 2019

If eligible, then You just have to upload the documents and fees
Nothing else required

PCC will be required if you have lived in any country for more then 90 days since you got PR - nope, 1 year after PR and i am in the country only- went out for a week, which should not be an issue

so it a direct update in the immi account by uploading docs and paying the fee. 

Thanks for that.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sudhindrags said:


> Citizenship process is fairly simple compared to PR.
> 
> Apply online in IMMI account. It is 37 page long. Most difficult part was remembering or recollecting all travel dates from the age of 18. They will ask bunch of identity and other documents to upload + Form 1195 with photo
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info. form 1195 with Photo, can i get this ready in the mean time or should get this done after 10th Dec, as 10th Dec is my eligibility date?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. form 1195 with Photo, can i get this ready in the mean time or should get this done after 10th Dec, as 10th Dec is my eligibility date?


Preferably close to the application date. Without uploading form 1195, your application will not be submitted.


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

*Overseas penal clearance certificate*

Team,

Its related to my recent citizenship application, which i applied an year before, i got the citizenship test booked in another month from now. 

1. I got my PR in 2013, but been in Australia since 2014. Stayed over years here since then. 
2. 2017-2018, i was in USA for 11 (April 2017 - March, 2018) months on work assignment.

The citizenship test notification says that any body who stayed above 90 days in another country, need to provide the penal clearance certificate. This applies to all years, since the date of the original PR issued.

Questions:
1. From 2013-2014: Do i need to get the clearance certificate from country where i was born as well?
2. Do i need to get clearance certificate from USA as well?

Any experiences to obtain this information and to queries above will be appreciated.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

edu said:


> Team,
> 
> Its related to my recent citizenship application, which i applied an year before, i got the citizenship test booked in another month from now.
> 
> ...


Condition is, if you are outside Australia for more than 365 days from the date of grant, then you need to provide police clearance for all the countries where you stayed more than 90 days

So, in this case,
1. You stayed in your home country from 2013 to 2014 - for more than 12 months
2. You spent 11 months in US 

Hence, you would need police clearance for both US and for your home country.

Also, since you are from India, Be ready to postpone your test in case you don’t receive your passport back in time. I heard it may take some time.

It is not mandatory to get police clearance before the interview/test date. But, if you do not have all the required documents, your application will just go into pending state and they may not open it for long time even if you upload required police clearance within few days.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

So I just got a job offer in Queensland so might go there soon but I' yet to settle down there, I do feel like going back to Sydney within a year anyways. My lease and stuff still in Sydney.

Should I declare my residential address in Queensland or Sydney? Queensland prob takes less time to process my application coz it'll be a lengthy period in Sydney I've heard.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> So I just got a job offer in Queensland so might go there soon but I' yet to settle down there, I do feel like going back to Sydney within a year anyways. My lease and stuff still in Sydney.
> 
> Should I declare my residential address in Queensland or Sydney? Queensland prob takes less time to process my application coz it'll be a lengthy period in Sydney I've heard.


Most citizenship applications being lodged now are being processed very quickly
It doesn’t matter much from where you lodge
So during the test you will have to give your residence evidence , so apply from where you will actually be in the next few months

Cheers


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> Most citizenship applications being lodged now are being processed very quickly
> It doesn’t matter much from where you lodge
> So during the test you will have to give your residence evidence , so apply from where you will actually be in the next few months
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

So for example, if I lodge and declare my residential address in Queensland, but happen to move back to Sydney just before the interview/ceremony, would I be able to request a change of location?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

max1216 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> So for example, if I lodge and declare my residential address in Queensland, but happen to move back to Sydney just before the interview/ceremony, would I be able to request a change of location?


You need to provide your present residential address in the application. If you change your address, you need to update it in online account.

Similarly, you need to select the test/interview centre in the application. If you move far away from the test location, you need to call them and ask them to put you into different centre. Which means your present appointment if you had any will get cancelled and you will get new appointment based on availability.

If you give Queensland address before moving there, you will not be able to upload address proof. And same goes if you try to give Sydney address while you are residing in Queensland.

Please don’t try to hack the system. You will get into unnecessary trouble.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

sudhindrags said:


> You need to provide your present residential address in the application. If you change your address, you need to update it in online account.
> 
> Similarly, you need to select the test/interview centre in the application. If you move far away from the test location, you need to call them and ask them to put you into different centre. Which means your present appointment if you had any will get cancelled and you will get new appointment based on availability.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info but it's a genuine question. Really appreciate it. I juz wanna know the options out there. It'll be another month til I apply and I don't plan to move to QLD for good. 
I guess it'll all come down to where and when I would reside mostly then.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

max1216 said:


> Thanks for the info but it's a genuine question. Really appreciate it. I juz wanna know the options out there. It'll be another month til I apply and I don't plan to move to QLD for good.
> I guess it'll all come down to where and when I would reside mostly then.


I suggest go with the present information when you are ready to apply. If you move state, call them and inform them to update the details.

That is, If you are residing in QLD when you apply, give QLD address.

One problem I see is, you might have to get form 1195 signed in Sydney itself. As only those people who know you from more than 1 year can sign your form 1195. (Only citizens with certain profession can sign form 1195)


----------



## endo141 (Mar 21, 2017)

sudhindrags said:


> As per my understanding, Council only has rights to hold ceremonies. They can increase the number of ceremonies or they can increase the number of people attending each ceremony.
> 
> Allocation of candidates to ceremonies is completely done by DOHA. You can call citizenship information line: 131 880 to check if your name will be included in next ceremony.


Thanks mate!


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> when did you apply for your citizenship ?
> can you pls update the dates, which will give us some clarity.
> 
> Cheers !


Hi, 

I applied on 18 March 2019, Melbourne. IMMI gave appointment on 25 Nov 2019. 
Checked to reschedule after reading somewhere that there might be openings to reschedule. 
Moved the interview date to 30 AUG 19. 

If anyone wants to change the date of the appointment, check the website on sunday evenings/nights.

Cheers!


----------



## belmakov (Sep 3, 2019)

That's another success story from Melbourne, Can anyone from Sydney post what was the last date they have called in so far? I applied ( from Syd) on April 4th and still the status is showing RECEIVED.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

belmakov said:


> That's another success story from Melbourne, Can anyone from Sydney post what was the last date they have called in so far? I applied ( from Syd) on April 4th and still the status is showing RECEIVED.


Even some of my friends in Melbourne are still waiting. In case of my cousin - both him and his wife applied almost at same time (somewhere in May) . But, only his wife got test invite and he is still waiting.

I think there is bit of luck involved as well. We do not have any other option than to wait. 

May be just forget that you have applied for citizenship and carry on with your life. One day test invite will come as pleasant surprise. 

I know, its easier said than done. But, there is no other option.


----------



## belmakov (Sep 3, 2019)

sudhindrags said:


> Even some of my friends in Melbourne are still waiting. In case of my cousin - both him and his wife applied almost at same time (somewhere in May) . But, only his wife got test invite and he is still waiting.
> 
> I think there is bit of luck involved as well. We do not have any other option than to wait.
> 
> ...


I guess will have to do that, instead of losing sleep over it


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi Friends,
I have 190 PR-SA and planning to come for initial entry of Visa activation on Jan 2020. 

After initial entry I am thinking to go back to my present country of residence-Gulf, to continue my job until next 4.5 years and come back and continue stay permanently for next few years and so on(Due to some financial commitment, as I have no backup as of now). 

Is there any legal or Visa continuity issues apart from the RRV- Resident Return Visa, as I am thinking to extend my stay in Australia to 2 plus years on return from Gulf after the initial 4.5 years. Is there any issue about our future Citizenship applications and all due to this? 

Also should I need to pay Tax in Australia for the income from Offshore- As I am thinking it is ok for the sake of my PR Visa.?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have 190 PR-SA and planning to come for initial entry of Visa activation on Jan 2020.
> 
> After initial entry I am thinking to go back to my present country of residence-Gulf, to continue my job until next 4.5 years and come back and continue stay permanently for next few years and so on(Due to some financial commitment, as I have no backup as of now).
> ...


Yes. There will be a last entry date in your PR grant (5 years from date of grant) . This means you cannot enter Australia post that date using your PR. If you are already inside the country and not planning to go out, then it will not be a problem. 

For this, you need to apply for another visa called Return Resident Visa - which I think will be valid for another 5 years. 

Now, problem is, you may not get RRV if you don't stay in Australia for considerable amount of time within these 5 years. I think they expect you to stay here for at least 2 years.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Can Anyone help me with this. The DHA website says that the applicant has to be in Australia for his citizenship application to be approved. Does this also applies to the dependent applicants as well? I am including my 2 Year old daughter in my application. She will be in India when i file my citizenship application. The reason is that my parents are very old and my wife has to stay with them so my child has to stay with her mother.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

sudhindrags said:


> Yes. There will be a last entry date in your PR grant (5 years from date of grant) . This means you cannot enter Australia post that date using your PR. If you are already inside the country and not planning to go out, then it will not be a problem.
> 
> For this, you need to apply for another visa called Return Resident Visa - which I think will be valid for another 5 years.
> 
> Now, problem is, you may not get RRV if you don't stay in Australia for considerable amount of time within these 5 years. I think they expect you to stay here for at least 2 years.


Thanks for your reply,, 
So is it advisable to shift at the age of 34 with approx 20K AUD or at the age of 39 with 100K AUD,,:spy::spy::spy:


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Thanks for your reply,,
> So is it advisable to shift at the age of 34 with approx 20K AUD or at the age of 39 with 100K AUD,,:spy::spy::spy:


That is your personal choice buddy. Depends on your personal circumstances and all. If you have kids, i believe it is good to migrate as early as possible as it will become easier for kids to assimilate with local crowd. IF not, there is not much difference whether you migrate today or after 5 years. Or with 20k cash or 100k cash.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

basheer011991 said:


> Can Anyone help me with this. The DHA website says that the applicant has to be in Australia for his citizenship application to be approved. Does this also applies to the dependent applicants as well? I am including my 2 Year old daughter in my application. She will be in India when i file my citizenship application. The reason is that my parents are very old and my wife has to stay with them so my child has to stay with her mother.


I think it applies to everyone. Have you already filed application for citizenship and if so, do you have a test date?

If you have not done this before, then approval is too far to think about.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

hi all,

Applied on the 2nd of February - citizenship by conferral
End of June: Got notified to sit a test and interview scheduled for 18th of September (today).
they checked the ID, Birth Certificate and passport. i had my pccs ready but they didnt ask for it.
Aced the test
application status changed to approved within 1 hour of finishing the test. 

currently in Melbourne. test was in the city.


----------



## aqeel1982 (Feb 13, 2014)

ssaditya said:


> Hi I got my PR in 2013 and eligible for citizenship now..Do I have to apply through Conferral or decent ??
> I am little bit confused please give me detail about it.I think I have to apply conferral. please let me know
> 
> 
> Thanks


Conferral


----------



## aqeel1982 (Feb 13, 2014)

hi all,
I applied for Citizenship approvals, here are my details:

Citizenship Application
State : Vic
Council : Wyndham
Application Date : 26-Jun-2018
Test invite received : 02-Apr-2019
Test date : 08-Jul-2019
Test Result : Passed 
Approval : Waiting

I can see there are few people whose approval is done on same date or even much quicker, its been more than 2 months since my test and no sign of approval. Can anybody pls suggest is it because we didnb't provide original docs but copy or printed pics of the docs which is delaying the process or its just backlog?
Regards,
Aqeel


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Just received test invite for Dec 19th.
Immediately looked to reschedule and got Nov 12th.

Submitted application on 24th June 2019 from Melb.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> Just received test invite for Dec 19th.
> Immediately looked to reschedule and got Nov 12th.
> 
> Submitted application on 24th June 2019 from Melb.


You are allowed to change dates as many times as you want
You may even get within a few days if you are lucky, so keep checking

Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

NB said:


> You are allowed to change dates as many times as you want
> You may even get within a few days if you are lucky, so keep checking
> 
> Cheers


That's the plan. Will keep checking early morning and midnight to see if I can get an earlier date.

Posting few stats I collected since last 3 months which is useful info.

Citizenship number as of May 31, 2019
Applications received for Conferral -124,250
Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,695

Citizenship number as of June 30, 2019
Applications received for Conferral -138,387
Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,415

Citizenship number as of July 31, 2019
Applications received for Conferral -*12,930*
Applications in hand for Conferral - 198,477

Noticed the applications dropped drastically in July which is helping in speeding up the processing.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

aqeel1982 said:


> hi all,
> I applied for Citizenship approvals, here are my details:
> 
> Citizenship Application
> ...


I have heard this happening to lots of people. I have heard of people waiting for year long as well. Reasons are not clear. We can only guess. From what I know,

1. It may depend on what visa you came in first. People who have come on PR - applied straight after 4 years are approved without much problem than those who have come on student visa and took some time to apply PR and all.
2. How often you travel outside Australia - more travels means red flags - they may do additional security checks for candidates having such records.
3. Country of origin and countries you visited while having PR - there is no clear distinction of high risk or low risk countries. But, they might be having an internal list for selective screening.

Again, all these are assumptions - which we cannot guarantee. I participate in another forum where I have learnt these by other people's experience with respect to citizenship applications.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> That's the plan. Will keep checking early morning and midnight to see if I can get an earlier date.
> 
> Posting few stats I collected since last 3 months which is useful info.
> 
> ...


Wonder what is the reason behind this? Why so many less applications, Notice that there isn't much difference in number of applications in hand. Does that mean, rate of approvals also have reduced?

Can you also post the source of this data?



sandeepr said:


> Just received test invite for Dec 19th.
> Immediately looked to reschedule and got Nov 12th.
> 
> Submitted application on 24th June 2019 from Melb.


Within 3 months. not so bad. One of my friend got the invite last week and he manage to reschedule it for today. Just got a message from him that he has cleared that and application is approved. Good luck


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

sudhindrags said:


> That is your personal choice buddy. Depends on your personal circumstances and all. If you have kids, i believe it is good to migrate as early as possible as it will become easier for kids to assimilate with local crowd. IF not, there is not much difference whether you migrate today or after 5 years. Or with 20k cash or 100k cash.


Yes,, I have 3 Kids,,, 3/5.5/7


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Wonder what is the reason behind this? Why so many less applications, Notice that there isn't much difference in number of applications in hand. Does that mean, rate of approvals also have reduced?
> 
> Can you also post the source of this data?
> 
> ...


This is my opinion - the reason I believe it dropped is because the influx of applications returned to normal number from July where as till June 19 I think it was all the people who started applying for citizenship fearing changes in the citizenship eligibility bill which Mr.Dutton tried to get it passed in the parliament 2 years ago. Since that bill everyone who were eligible didn't want to take a chance and lodged the applications which sky rocketed the processing times and number of applications in hand proves that.

Since July I believe it returned to normal numbers and the number of applications in hand also reduced by 40K compared to June. I have collected this data from Immi website every month. If you goto this link you can see the stats for July only as they keep updating with previous month and you wont be able to see historical data. That's why I kept saving the numbers to compare the application submitted and in hand.

I dont think rate of approvals matter with these stats as these stats just say how many applications were lodged and how many were processed. It doesn't say how many were approved and rejected. If you look carefully, the DIBP are processing the applications at a very good pace, just compare the numbers.

I am trying to get an early date but can't find as of now.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> This is my opinion - the reason I believe it dropped is because the influx of applications returned to normal number from July where as till June 19 I think it was all the people who started applying for citizenship fearing changes in the citizenship eligibility bill which Mr.Dutton tried to get it passed in the parliament 2 years ago. Since that bill everyone who were eligible didn't want to take a chance and lodged the applications which sky rocketed the processing times and number of applications in hand proves that.
> 
> Since July I believe it returned to normal numbers and the number of applications in hand also reduced by 40K compared to June. I have collected this data from Immi website every month. If you goto this link you can see the stats for July only as they keep updating with previous month and you wont be able to see historical data. That's why I kept saving the numbers to compare the application submitted and in hand.
> 
> ...


What's avg processing time have you observed for applicants until they can book an appt? I'll be eligible to apply for citizenship in Nov. I am not able to figure out how long it would take.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> What's avg processing time have you observed for applicants until they can book an appt? I'll be eligible to apply for citizenship in Nov. I am not able to figure out how long it would take.


If the present rate of processing continues, then you should not have to wait more then a year for approval 
The delay in ceremony will depend on how big and frequently your council holds them 

Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Pathpk said:


> What's avg processing time have you observed for applicants until they can book an appt? I'll be eligible to apply for citizenship in Nov. I am not able to figure out how long it would take.


I think by Nov, most of the backlog will be reduced by 50% or more if they continue at the current pace. I think you should receive an appointment in 2-3 months given you are eligible in Nov and if you submit as soon as you become eligible and holiday season kicks it, it will slow down a bit till mid Jan. If it was non holiday season, then maybe 2 months. My wife will be eligible in Nov last week, I will apply at the same time, lets see if my estimation is accurate or not.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank you for the responses!

The reason I am in a bit of rush is my employer is sending people to Canada FIFO on this massive project in late 2020 and they will only send people with Australian passport. It's not a big deal at the end if I don't make it. I believe I've enough Oz experience now to find the next job, but just that it would be a great boost to my career if I get the Canadian project. So rushing to get citizenship sorted.

I'm actually moving around quite a bit, project to project in coming days. So I'll be applying for citizenship from Perth in Nov but very likely be in NSW by Jan-Feb 2020. Wondering how that's going to impact the interview and actual ceremony date.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Pathpk said:


> Thank you for the responses!
> 
> The reason I am in a bit of rush is my employer is sending people to Canada FIFO on this massive project in late 2020 and they will only send people with Australian passport. It's not a big deal at the end if I don't make it. I believe I've enough Oz experience now to find the next job, but just that it would be a great boost to my career if I get the Canadian project. So rushing to get citizenship sorted.
> 
> I'm actually moving around quite a bit, project to project in coming days. So I'll be applying for citizenship from Perth in Nov but very likely be in NSW by Jan-Feb 2020. Wondering how that's going to impact the interview and actual ceremony date.


Hope you get your approval soon to get that project in time, if you have anyone in Perth to let you know about your ceremony it will be useful. As the ceremony info and approval is sent by letter where as appointment is sent via email you don't have to worry about appointment scheduling. If there is anyone to notify you, then you can manage to fly to Perth to attend the ceremony rather than getting it delayed by changing address in the application.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sandeepr said:


> That's the plan. Will keep checking early morning and midnight to see if I can get an earlier date.
> 
> Posting few stats I collected since last 3 months which is useful info.
> 
> ...


Excellent info.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ali55 (Sep 19, 2019)

sandeepr said:


> That's the plan. Will keep checking early morning and midnight to see if I can get an earlier date.
> 
> Posting few stats I collected since last 3 months which is useful info.
> 
> ...


Not a huge drop. If you see it carefully the May and June 2019 numbers are for the whole 2019 financial year which means the June applications were around 14000 (138K-124K) which is not a lot of difference with July 2019 which were around 13000.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Ali55 said:


> Not a huge drop. If you see it carefully the May and June 2019 numbers are for the whole 2019 financial year which means the June applications were around 14000 (138K-124K) which is not a lot of difference with July 2019 which were around 13000.


I started following the numbers since May and hence didn't know if the numbers keep adding or those applications received is individual numbers per month rather than cumulative figures for the whole FY. If its cumulative count then it makes no difference but the processing is definitely faster compared to applications submitted in 2018.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Hope you get your approval soon to get that project in time, if you have anyone in Perth to let you know about your ceremony it will be useful. As the ceremony info and approval is sent by letter where as appointment is sent via email you don't have to worry about appointment scheduling. If there is anyone to notify you, then you can manage to fly to Perth to attend the ceremony rather than getting it delayed by changing address in the application.


Having neighbors to inform about ceremony won’t help. Because of two reasons:

1. Your application will not be approved while you are overseas
2. DOHA will not include you in citizenship ceremony if you are overseas.

I read somewhere that you can request for overseas conferral. But, this means lots of other problems.

1. You need to be citizen of country where dual citizenship is allowed. Otherwise you will lose the right to be in that country.
2. This also means, you need to get your Aussie passport while being overseas. Because you cannot enter Australia with existing PR once you become citizen.

Once you attend test, it is better to wait till you get the certificate. There is also clause that if you don’t attend ceremony within 1 year of the test, they may cancel your approval and you might have to apply again.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

sudhindrags said:


> Having neighbors to inform about ceremony won’t help. Because of two reasons:
> 
> 1. Your application will not be approved while you are overseas
> 2. DOHA will not include you in citizenship ceremony if you are overseas.
> ...


In my case, I am not going overseas but will be moving around a lot in the country. So I'll be submitting my application in Perth, then do 6 months in SYdney and then move to Victoria for few months.

Do I have to keep updating my address changes in immi account when the application is in progress?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Pathpk said:


> In my case, I am not going overseas but will be moving around a lot in the country. So I'll be submitting my application in Perth, then do 6 months in SYdney and then move to Victoria for few months.
> 
> Do I have to keep updating my address changes in immi account when the application is in progress?


I think sudhindrags misinterpreted my message and provided right info but not suited to your situation. I am not 100% sure if its a good idea to keep updating your address after your test as it will definitely delay your ceremony. Hence I suggested to provide any close family or friends address to notify you of your ceremony date.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> I think sudhindrags misinterpreted my message and provided right info but not suited to your situation. I am not 100% sure if its a good idea to keep updating your address after your test as it will definitely delay your ceremony. Hence I suggested to provide any close family or friends address to notify you of your ceremony date.


Yeah.. I thought he is moving overseas.

Updating address every now and then sure makes it bit difficult. But, I am not sure if it is good to give friend's and relatives address as well. Legally you are supposed to give right information in the application form. In case if they find out, it will have negative impacts on your application.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Yeah.. I thought he is moving overseas.
> 
> Updating address every now and then sure makes it bit difficult. But, I am not sure if it is good to give friend's and relatives address as well. Legally you are supposed to give right information in the application form. In case if they find out, it will have negative impacts on your application.


Hey sudhindrags, 

Any idea what is the best time to check the appointment rescheduling to get earlier dates? I am checking regularly and as of now just managed to get Nov 6th. The reason I am asking is as you mentioned few days ago that you friend was able to reschedule and get an appointment in this week or month.

Cheers mate!


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> Hey sudhindrags,
> 
> Any idea what is the best time to check the appointment rescheduling to get earlier dates? I am checking regularly and as of now just managed to get Nov 6th. The reason I am asking is as you mentioned few days ago that you friend was able to reschedule and get an appointment in this week or month.
> 
> Cheers mate!


Time they release new appointments keeps changing. For me, sometimes it was 6:00 AM, and sometimes 4:30. Keep checking once every 30 mins. All the best


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

sudhindrags said:


> Yeah.. I thought he is moving overseas.
> 
> Updating address every now and then sure makes it bit difficult. But, I am not sure if it is good to give friend's and relatives address as well. Legally you are supposed to give right information in the application form. In case if they find out, it will have negative impacts on your application.


Thank you for the responses

So it seems the two options I've are: either keep updating the address on immi account as I move or give a friend's address. For Nov I'll give the Perth address, which is a proper rental I've got. I'll c from there what to do.

Can someone tell me how the councils decide ceremony after approval? I mean do they conduct ceremonies regularly or on specific days during the year. This process seems like they have needlessly complicated the whole thing a bit.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> Hey sudhindrags,
> 
> Any idea what is the best time to check the appointment rescheduling to get earlier dates? I am checking regularly and as of now just managed to get Nov 6th. The reason I am asking is as you mentioned few days ago that you friend was able to reschedule and get an appointment in this week or month.
> 
> Cheers mate!


Best chances is late night or early mornings

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Pathpk said:


> Thank you for the responses
> 
> So it seems the two options I've are: either keep updating the address on immi account as I move or give a friend's address. For Nov I'll give the Perth address, which is a proper rental I've got. I'll c from there what to do.
> 
> Can someone tell me how the councils decide ceremony after approval? I mean do they conduct ceremonies regularly or on specific days during the year. This process seems like they have needlessly complicated the whole thing a bit.


Councils decide how many ceremonies they want to hold, how many can attend in each of them and on what dates. I have seen councils having 2 ceremonies each month and those having one every three months. I think these are decided based on how many candidates they expect to attend ceremonies. In Melbourne, I heard Whyndham council has big backlog and taking ages to get to ceremonies.

Meanwhile, councils do not have control over who they are going to invite to ceremony. They receive that list from DOHA


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

sudhindrags said:


> Councils decide how many ceremonies they want to hold, how many can attend in each of them and on what dates.
> 
> But, they do not have control over who they are going to invite to ceremony. They receive that list from DOHA


So if I am in a migrant friendly council area I'll get the ceremony quicker.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Pathpk said:


> So if I am in a migrant friendly council area I'll get the ceremony quicker.


It is not like migrant friendly. I live in kingston which has very less immigrants. Hence, holding ceremonies twice per month is not advisible as they may get as less as 10-20 candidates. Instead they do it once per 3 months so that they can get more people to attend ceremony together.

If there are lots of people waiting for long time, you can put pressure on council to increase the ceremonies.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

sudhindrags said:


> It is not like migrant friendly. I live in kingston which has very less immigrants. Hence, holding ceremonies twice per month is not advisible as they may get as less as 10-20 candidates. Instead they do it once per 3 months so that they can get more people to attend ceremony together.
> 
> If there are lots of people waiting for long time, you can put pressure on council to increase the ceremonies.


Is that Hobart? Can't imagine they'll be holding ceremonies often.


----------



## aqeel1982 (Feb 13, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> I have heard this happening to lots of people. I have heard of people waiting for year long as well. Reasons are not clear. We can only guess. From what I know,
> 
> 1. It may depend on what visa you came in first. People who have come on PR - applied straight after 4 years are approved without much problem than those who have come on student visa and took some time to apply PR and all.
> 2. How often you travel outside Australia - more travels means red flags - they may do additional security checks for candidates having such records.
> ...


Thank you very much for your comprehensive reply.
1- Actually I should have mentioned that I entered the country on PR in 2014, my 4 years tenure completed on 26th Jun and applied for Citizenship on 27th June because of anticipated changes at that time by Minister Peter Dutton. 
2- Since I live with my family so I have to go to Pakistan for 4-5 weeks every year. 
3- Not visited any other country except Pak and UAE because of the transit flights.
I think it could be my docs which I didn't have original copies with me.
Now my wife has to go overseas and her PR visa expired and citizenship application not approved yet (me and she passed test on same date), so she has to pay for Resident Return visa... : (


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,
Did they ask questions about traveling too much during this time? How many times did you travel to Pakistan during this 4 years period?


----------



## aqeel1982 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi,
> Did they ask questions about traveling too much during this time? How many times did you travel to Pakistan during this 4 years period?


No They didn't ask about anything for traveling. and in the last 5 years I travelled 4 times to Pakistan and once to UAE.


----------



## Ahmed26 (Aug 27, 2019)

In my citizenship interview invitation they advise me to provide Family registration certificate, in my FRC my mother First Name spelling and date of birth is different as per my submitted citizenship application form . My father date of birth is also different as per FRC and death certificate. Any idea how to correct those information in already submitted citizenship application. My citizenship interview is in last week of October.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahmed26 said:


> In my citizenship interview invitation they advise me to provide Family registration certificate, in my FRC my mother First Name spelling and date of birth is different as per my submitted citizenship application form . My father date of birth is also different as per FRC and death certificate. Any idea how to correct those information in already submitted citizenship application. My citizenship interview is in last week of October.


You can file a form 1023
Give the wrong and correct dates for both your parents

Cheers


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

Submitted my and my wife's application yesterday. Anyone applied from Campbelltown, Sydney recently? And so the loooong wait to eternity begins.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## princeofdhaka (Jul 15, 2014)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi Friends,
> I had a small accident with a bus in a traffic light. Both of us were turning left. During this process the front right side of my car collided and squeezed by the bus. It was early morning and no witness was there. No police report was done since the damage was minor.
> I informed my insurer and get the car fixed after paying access fee.
> 
> During the citizenship application, do i need to mention this incident?


Have you lodged your citizenship application? Please share your timeline with us.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey guys, 

In the previous addresses section of the application, do I need to provide addresses for my short term (2-3 weeks) India or overseas visits? 



Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sam99a said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> In the previous addresses section of the application, do I need to provide addresses for my short term (2-3 weeks) India or overseas visits?
> 
> Thanks


No. These are residing addresses. Tours and travels doesn't count.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

princeofdhaka said:


> Have you lodged your citizenship application? Please share your timeline with us.


Bhai, aro ek bochor baki ache. 
Hopefully will lodge through same council as yours.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Actual Experience of a member during the citizenship test interview 

Interviewer asked for my birth certificate I produced one(which I got from Indian High Commission) and she said she can't accept it because its not compliant, however she was very helpful and pulled out my school certificate(which I submitted at the time of PR application) from the system.

Please don’t believe what some members on the forum have been advocating and get the birth certificate from Indian high commission


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB and sudhindrags,
Can you please advise for this query, 
during the interview or in citizenship application form do they ask about your marital status? if yes, do they ask whether your spouse is living with you or not? i mean if your spouse has received the PR and you lived in Aus together for a while say one year or more and then your spouse has to go back home because of parent's illness etc and when you apply your citizenship they are not with you does it impact ur case i mean specifically for the clause of keeping close and continuing ties to Australia? Would they object that since ur partner is not living with u n living back home u might go back home as well and are not serious to settle here etc just sayin?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and sudhindrags,
> Can you please advise for this query,
> during the interview or in citizenship application form do they ask about your marital status? if yes, do they ask whether your spouse is living with you or not? i mean if your spouse has received the PR and you lived in Aus together for a while say one year or more and then your spouse has to go back home because of parent's illness etc and when you apply your citizenship they are not with you does it impact ur case i mean specifically for the clause of keeping close and continuing ties to Australia? Would they object that since ur partner is not living with u n living back home u might go back home as well and are not serious to settle here etc just sayin?


Citizenship applications are given individually and not as a couple
I don’t think you would face any problems for your wife not living in Australia 
They would only be looking at your ties to Australia 
If you still have doubts, consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

NB said:


> Actual Experience of a member during the citizenship test interview
> 
> Interviewer asked for my birth certificate I produced one(which I got from Indian High Commission) and she said she can't accept it because its not compliant, however she was very helpful and pulled out my school certificate(which I submitted at the time of PR application) from the system.
> 
> Please don’t believe what some members on the forum have been advocating and get the birth certificate from Indian high commission


Just wondering if you read that in Whirlpool forum? I saw the same thing there.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and sudhindrags,
> Can you please advise for this query,
> during the interview or in citizenship application form do they ask about your marital status? if yes, do they ask whether your spouse is living with you or not? i mean if your spouse has received the PR and you lived in Aus together for a while say one year or more and then your spouse has to go back home because of parent's illness etc and when you apply your citizenship they are not with you does it impact ur case i mean specifically for the clause of keeping close and continuing ties to Australia? Would they object that since ur partner is not living with u n living back home u might go back home as well and are not serious to settle here etc just sayin?


I don't think it should impact you. It happens in many case that couples separate after getting PR and all. They will only look at your records while giving citizenship to you.

Once you receive PR (even if as dependent to your spouse), you are a permanent resident. What happens to your partner does not affect your case in any way.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> I don't think it should impact you. It happens in many case that couples separate after getting PR and all. They will only look at your records while giving citizenship to you.
> 
> Once you receive PR (even if as dependent to your spouse), you are a permanent resident. What happens to your partner does not affect your case in any way.


Hi,
Thanks, its not that we are separated, its just that my partner has to live back home due to Parent's illness, secondly i was the main applicant who got PR, my partner got PR as my dependent.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks, its not that we are separated, its just that my partner has to live back home due to Parent's illness, secondly i was the main applicant who got PR, my partner got PR as my dependent.


i got married after the citizenship application was lodged. could not update the marital status. At the interview i brought the wedding cert, told the CO about it and she told me it's not required and moved on to check my IDs only.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,
Another one, when you travel out of Australia the day that you fly out and the day that you fly back in, are they counted as onshore days or offshore, e.g you fly out on 1st of January and come back on 20th January would it be counted as 20 days offshore or 18?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi,
> Another one, when you travel out of Australia the day that you fly out and the day that you fly back in, are they counted as onshore days or offshore, e.g you fly out on 1st of January and come back on 20th January would it be counted as 20 days offshore or 18?


They are counted as in. So, only 18 days.

The count is actually number of days of absence in Australia. So, you need to count the day only if you are not in Australia for whole day.


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Friends, 

Applied for self : 16 sep 2019 staus: submitted

Applied for wife : 22 sep 2019 status : received


Y is it two different STATUS, Can someone tell me if need to do anything more either to my Application or my wife's please.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

There is a field called , Occupation , ANZSCO code in citizenship Application.

i am applying for the whole family one after the other. i am clear of mine. what would this be for my Spouse/kid? leave blank ?

ch


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey guys, 

_Other passports and documents for travel

Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel? Other documents may include Titre de Voyage, PLO56, DFTTA or ImmiCards._


I have already provided my active passport details. However, for the above question, is it expected to provide my expired passport under this question ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> _Other passports and documents for travel
> 
> ...


Nope
It’s applicable for those having multiple active passports 

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you !


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> There is a field called , Occupation , ANZSCO code in citizenship Application.
> 
> i am applying for the whole family one after the other. i am clear of mine. what would this be for my Spouse/kid? leave blank ?
> 
> ch


You need to include your kids in eitger your or your partners application. They don't need separate application.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sudhindrags said:


> You need to include your kids in eitger your or your partners application. They don't need separate application.


good. Thanks for the info.

wht about the ANZSCO code to be filled for my spouse ? same like me (if she is not working )?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> good. Thanks for the info.
> 
> wht about the ANZSCO code to be filled for my spouse ? same like me (if she is not working )?


Sure, there should be option for non working people. See if you can leave it blank.


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi all

I reckon this will help everyone. I don't have a birth certificate and I never uploaded it either. As a supporting document, I uploaded my Year 10 and 12 certificates and a combination of them showed my parents name and my DOB.

I had my citizenship interview today, the case officer told me what documents to show and she asked for my passport, medicare care, driver's licence and she herself said just your Year 10 and 12 certificates, please.

**No birth certificate was asked for. I asked her again, is that sufficient? She said, yes I am happy with these documents.

Also, I would highly recommend keeping checking the appointments as I moved mine - see signature.


----------



## mbinadl (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi all ! 

My Citizenship application details below:

Citizenship Application
Application Date : 24/08/2019
Add infor req: 24/09/2019
Test invite received :26/09/2019
Test date : 11/12/2019
Rescheduled test date : not working 
Test Result : waiting 
Ceremony : Waiting 

Im trying to reschedule my test date but am unable to. I see there are appointments available but i can see the time slots. I can only see time slots in appointments that are past my test date ( after 11 dec)

By any chance are we allowed to pre-phone the test date. From what i read here, people were able to do it but somehow im unable to do so. 

just wondering if any of you had a similar issue or im doing anything wrong .


thanks in advance


----------



## mbinadl (Sep 26, 2019)

mbinadl said:


> I see there are appointments available but i can see the time slots.


Sorry for the typo. dont know how to edit.


I see there are appointments available on the calendar but i CANNOT see the time slots. When i click on the date, can't see any time slots available


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

mbinadl said:


> mbinadl said:
> 
> 
> > I see there are appointments available but i can see the time slots.
> ...


Yeah. That happens sometimes. Don't worry. Keep checking.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Guys can we get the the test invite email while we are offshore. I know we need to be onshore for approval after our test and interview.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi Guys can we get the the test invite email while we are offshore. I know we need to be onshore for approval after our test and interview.


If you are overseas, I doubt they will progress the application in any way. Less chances of getting test invite if you are overseas.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi Guys can we get the the test invite email while we are offshore. I know we need to be onshore for approval after our test and interview.


Hi NB,
i am curious to see what's your take on this.


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello All,
When I lodged my PR, there used to be an excel sheet where we had all out dates to track how we are progressing when compared to others. Is there anything of such for Australian Citizenship?
I lodged my Paper application on 29/01/2019
Additional Documents requested 31/01/2019
Additional Documents submitted 01/04/2019
Acknowledgement received 11/04/2019
After that Waiting Waiting :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB,
> i am curious to see what's your take on this.


Theoretically you can get it
Practically, chances are low as they would not like to potentially waste an invite which is scarce

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> Theoretically you can get it
> Practically, chances are low as they would not like to potentially waste an invite which is scarce
> 
> Cheers


So you reckon before they send out test invite they check the status of the person if he's onshore or not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So you reckon before they send out test invite they check the status of the person if he's onshore or not?


That’s correct
Infact the department asks that you should inform them of all your travel plans

Cheers


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So you reckon before they send out test invite they check the status of the person if he's onshore or not?


FYI, I recently made a phone call to citizenship centre in Melbourne. I submitted my online application on 23rd Sept and I wanted to ask them if I travel overseas, would it affect my application. 

The officer explained to me nicely that you can travel overseas while they are processing your application. It will not affect your application. The only reason why they need to know your plan is that, they need to ensure when they give you appointments; be it for citizenship test/ interview or for the ceremony (if successful of coz), it will not clash with your travel plans. 

So she said, all you need to do is, once your travel plan is confirmed, you need to call them to inform, then upload your travel plan in your application (submit document) section. That's all you need. 

Hope it helps. 

Tks and regards
Dylan


----------



## tn0512 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi there,

Has anyone left the company when holding PR 186 direct entry visa and not completed 2 years after the date visa granted?

Just want to know if any affects on the PR and citizenship application?

Thanks all,


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

*cost involved*

hi 
just want to know the break up or the cost involved as part of citizenship application to cermony. 

i am on PR. what would be the rough cut cost involved, for diffenent steps invlolved as part of citizenship application.

any link , also would be of great help.

Cheers!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

vemasani82 said:


> hi
> just want to know the break up or the cost involved as part of citizenship application to cermony.
> 
> i am on PR. what would be the rough cut cost involved, for diffenent steps invlolved as part of citizenship application.
> ...


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> hi
> just want to know the break up or the cost involved as part of citizenship application to cermony.
> 
> i am on PR. what would be the rough cut cost involved, for diffenent steps invlolved as part of citizenship application.
> ...


Fortunately there are no other expenses involved in getting a citizenship except the application fees
You don’t have to get any skills assessment or English tests or Medicals etc like PR

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NB said:


> Fortunately there are no other expenses involved in getting a citizenship except the application fees
> You don’t have to get any skills assessment or English tests or Medicals etc like PR
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB..

Here you go :The below is for an ideal condition, being an adult and with no concessions and who is from India 

1. no cost for a child under 16 years applying with a parent
2. 285$ (evidence of citizenship) + 293$ (Passport) + 430$ (OCI)


----------



## shaundennis (May 20, 2019)

Just sharing my timeline - Approval came through today, 117 days from application to approval. 

Came to Australia in 2015 on a 457 Visa and then gained permanent residency (189) in 2016. 

Date applied - 14/06/2019

City/Council area - Whyalla, South Australia

Online / Paper - Online

Date received the acknowledgement email - 14/06/2019

Email received 16/07/2019 with date for citizenship test 

Date of the Citizenship Test - 28/08/2019 

Date of approval on immi site - 09/10/2019

Date of ceremony - TBA

Type of ceremony - TBA


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanks NB..
> 
> Here you go :The below is for an ideal condition, being an adult and with no concessions and who is from India
> 
> ...


There is also a fee of Rs.7000 levied (payable in equivalent local currency of course) when you renounce your Indian Citizenship.


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

*Citizenship Test*

Hi Experts,

I have applied my citizenship application through online application on 9th Aug 2019 (Brisbane, QLD), got an acknowledgement email on same day.

Does anyone has idea how long it gonna take to receive test date email? I read multiple threads where many people got test date email within 2 months from their application date.

Appreciate your response.

Ash


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

shaundennis said:


> Just sharing my timeline - Approval came through today, 117 days from application to approval.
> 
> Came to Australia in 2015 on a 457 Visa and then gained permanent residency (189) in 2016.
> 
> ...


This info gives a good hope that , applications are moving a bit fast that in the last 1 year.

Thanks for the info, Mate.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> There is also a fee of Rs.7000 levied (payable in equivalent local currency of course) when you renounce your Indian Citizenship.



where and when we need to pay (i mean at which stage? while surrendering Indian passport?)

more info pls.


----------



## shaundennis (May 20, 2019)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied my citizenship application through online application on 9th Aug 2019 (Brisbane, QLD), got an acknowledgement email on same day.
> 
> ...


Its quite random, yes 2019 applications seemingly are being processed quicker. But no one here will be able to give you definitive timelines though as everyone's timeline is different, some quick, some slow, some stuck. 

A good way to track is through https://myimmitracker.com/ its like an online spreadsheet with lots of peoples cases on it with what stage they are in the process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied my citizenship application through online application on 9th Aug 2019 (Brisbane, QLD), got an acknowledgement email on same day.
> 
> ...


It varies from 2 weeks to a year or may be even more in some rare cases
You can never be sure
But the number of applications being processed have gone up dramatically so you probably won’t have to wait long

Cheers


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

I have applied for citizenship on 10 october 2019.i have different spellings of name in passport and school certificate.In required documents list,Dept asked for Evidence of Name change and i uploaded the supporting document.In recommended documents list they asked again Evidence of change of name or date of birth or gender.I didnt upload anything as i already uploaded it in required list.now i am confused,do i need to upload same document in both lists?


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys, applied for citizenship on October 9th, Brisbane based.

Looking forward to sharing the experience / timelines with everyone.


----------



## Ahmed26 (Aug 27, 2019)

*PCC from UAE.*

Hi Guys, 
Can any one guide me how i can apply and get the police clearance certificate from Dubai/UAE. 
I am planning to apply PCC in advance so when they assessed my citizenship application & asked for PCC, i'll provide them immediately. 

Regarding UAE PCC should i need a Letter from immigration authority or without letter i can apply for PCC.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahmed26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can any one guide me how i can apply and get the police clearance certificate from Dubai/UAE.
> I am planning to apply PCC in advance so when they assessed my citizenship application & asked for PCC, i'll provide them immediately.
> 
> Regarding UAE PCC should i need a Letter from immigration authority or without letter i can apply for PCC.


Looks like you will need a letter from DHA - but you could try writing your own, making reference to the relevant legislation and making it sound formal and full of legalese. 

Singapore has the same requirement, but I wrote my own letter and got my SG PCC. You could try the same, tweaking your letter accordingly for citizenship / the UAE:

_"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."_


----------



## ExpatIndian (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi - we recently (a little over a month ago) submitted our applications online. We have now received a request for additional documents - current and valid original police clearance certificate to be brought at the time of interview (no date given). The PCC was already submitted along with the other documents in September itself.

A couple of questions and I would really appreciate any help:



1. We received the PCC from Dubai by email despite requesting a hard copy of the same. I have an email from Dubai CID stating they don't issue a PCC on paper. Also, this PCC states it is valid only for 3 months from date of issue. I am now concerned because (a) we have specifically been advised that DOHA need to see the "original" documents at the time of interview and (b) the certificate will no longer be valid even though it has been issued on September 2019. 

Anyone else faced this issue? What did you do? I really don't want to apply again (the process cost us USD 300) and it was extremely cumbersome.



2. Most people seem to get the request for additional documents after the test and interview. If like me, you received it before then when did you receive the date for test/interview?



Thanks.


----------



## ExpatIndian (Aug 10, 2016)

Ahmed26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can any one guide me how i can apply and get the police clearance certificate from Dubai/UAE.
> I am planning to apply PCC in advance so when they assessed my citizenship application & asked for PCC, i'll provide them immediately.
> 
> Regarding UAE PCC should i need a Letter from immigration authority or without letter i can apply for PCC.


We got our PCC from Dubai a few weeks ago.

Firstly - all depends on whether you have your EmiratesID in which case it is very simple. Just apply online through the police website. You get it within a few days. 

*No letter of request from DHA required. *



If you don't have an EmirateID then the process is different - let me know and I'll elaborate further.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ExpatIndian said:


> Hi - we recently (a little over a month ago) submitted our applications online. We have now received a request for additional documents - current and valid original police clearance certificate to be brought at the time of interview (no date given). The PCC was already submitted along with the other documents in September itself.
> 
> A couple of questions and I would really appreciate any help:
> 
> ...


DHA consider the validity of the PCC to be 12 months from the date of the issue irrespective of what it says on the certificate
Take a printout of the certificate and the email confirming that they don’t issue paper PCC and you should be good

The request for the PCC is a part of the process and you cannot guess your test date based on that

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
Having worked full time in a professional job the whole 4 years of PR, paid income tax and having a superannuation fund with good amount goes towards proving close and continuing relationship with Australia in citizenship application?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Having worked full time in a professional job the whole 4 years of PR, paid income tax and having a superannuation fund with good amount goes towards proving close and continuing relationship with Australia in citizenship application?


I think these things does not matter much. If that is the case, high income earners would have short turnaround time. I don't think it is the case.

If you are here in Australia for 4+ years, that is good enough for citizenship application. They may do additional security checks and all which may take time. But, that is not related to your income.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> I think these things does not matter much. If that is the case, high income earners would have short turnaround time. I don't think it is the case.
> 
> If you are here in Australia for 4+ years, that is good enough for citizenship application. They may do additional security checks and all which may take time. But, that is not related to your income.


Yes, agree that it will and should not have any effect with the turn around time of application, but my question is, a requirement of citizenship is proving close and continuing ties with Australia, so should the tax paying and having superannuation fund kind of help with this clause?


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

Edit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Yes, agree that it will and should not have any effect with the turn around time of application, but my question is, a requirement of citizenship is proving close and continuing ties with Australia, so should the tax paying and having superannuation fund kind of help with this clause?


Every little bit helps
The most important are property investment and a stable high paying job

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

NB said:


> Every little bit helps
> The most important are property investment and a stable high paying job
> 
> Cheers


I believe they won’t be rejecting application based on this. There will be thousands of non working stay at home parents who will not be earning anything.

And anyone who is living in country for more than 4 years will obviously have some sort of commitment - either job or family.

I have somehow observed that many people will have another kid after coming here to make their case strong. Though not sure whether it really matters much.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

harrywiz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the correct thread for my question and concern so apologies in advance if it’s not:
> 
> ...


I feel for your situation. But, I don’t think this matters for your citizenship application.


----------



## endo141 (Mar 21, 2017)

Has anyone passed the test on August-2019 received ceremony invitation yet?

I checked with my local council and my name wasnt on the attendant list for October. More likely will be 26th - January next year.


----------



## spsam4 (Oct 16, 2019)

ravindrajal said:


> Hi
> I applied for australian citizenship some 2 months back and today i received a letter with name as *citizenship letter* and telling that "*Your Citizenship appointment will be booked in due course. Once your Citizenship
> appointment has been booked, you will receive an email or letter notifying you of the
> time and location of your Citizenship appointment*".
> ...


Hi,

I'm in the same situation as your. Got a letter notifying that the appointment will be booked in due course. Can you please share your time line with me?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

vemasani82 said:


> where and when we need to pay (i mean at which stage? while surrendering Indian passport?)
> 
> more info pls.


After you become Oz citizen, you can relinquish your Indian citizenship anytime by paying $147 at India Passport and Visa Services centre (VFS center).

My approach would be to renounce it after getting Oz passport and while applying for OCI, I would complete 2 tasks in one shot rather than visiting VFS multiple times.
1. Apply for OCI
2. Renounce Indian citizenship.

I just noticed this info on VFS Australia and hope this is true and helpful.

Under OCI info: There are 2 conditions of which I am mentioning the one related to most of the forum members.

IF THE DATE OF AUSTRALIAN / FOREIGN CITIZENSHIP IS AFTER 31- MAY - 2010: If the Indian Passport is not cancelled or is lost/damaged and not in possession (the applicant will need to provide a statutory declaration attested by a JP): *For OCI / PIO / VISA Application Au$ 147 is payable along with the submission of the OCI/ PIO/ VISA application and the surrender certificate will be issued along with the requested service.* *If the surrender certificate is already acquired only a copy of the same needs to be submitted and no additional fee will be applicable.* 

I used the fee calculator and when I selected renounce Indian citizenship and surrender Indian PP, the total charges are $183.66 including courier and gst etc.

If this works out, then we can save $396 for getting OCI.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sandeepr said:


> After you become Oz citizen, you can relinquish your Indian citizenship anytime by paying $147 at India Passport and Visa Services centre (VFS center).
> 
> My approach would be to renounce it after getting Oz passport and while applying for OCI, I would complete 2 tasks in one shot rather than visiting VFS multiple times.
> 1. Apply for OCI
> ...


Thanks for all the info.

In the fee calculator, did you select "renunciation of Indian citizenship and surrender of Indian passport" ?

you mean this also give OCI ? That's what you mean ? or just an assumption?


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

One more question please. My wife and I arrived in Australia around four months apart. I will be eligible to apply for citizenship before her due to this, therefore should i apply alone before her or should i wait till she becomes eligible and apply together? Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harrywiz said:


> One more question please. My wife and I arrived in Australia around four months apart. I will be eligible to apply for citizenship before her due to this, therefore should i apply alone before her or should i wait till she becomes eligible and apply together? Cheers.


Even if you apply together, there is very little chance that you will be approved at the same time
Both applications will be processed as individuals 
There can be gap of months also between approvals for couples who applied on the same date 
So apply as soon as you become eligible and once your wife becomes eligible, she can apply and link her application to yours for ceremony

Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> In the fee calculator, did you select "renunciation of Indian citizenship and surrender of Indian passport" ?
> 
> you mean this also give OCI ? That's what you mean ? or just an assumption?


Yes, I did select the renunciation option and it populated the final fees and I was surprised to see it is $189 including OCI.

Let's see if this is true or not, I will apply once I get the certificate hopefully by Jan 26th. Yesterday received the hard copy of approval notice via post.


----------



## ravindrajal (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

I got the invite letter for exam in about 4 weeks after the email. So you should be getting the call for exam soon i believe


----------



## ravindrajal (Nov 21, 2012)

spsam4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the same situation as your. Got a letter notifying that the appointment will be booked in due course. Can you please share your time line with me?



Hi,

I got the invite letter for exam in about 4 weeks after the email. So you should be getting the call for exam soon i believe


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

ravindrajal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the invite letter for exam in about 4 weeks after the email. So you should be getting the call for exam soon i believe



can you share your timelines ?
This will give a bigger picture for us, who are applying or about to apply.


----------



## ravindrajal (Nov 21, 2012)

vemasani82 said:


> can you share your timelines ?
> This will give a bigger picture for us, who are applying or about to apply.



Applied for citizenship on 12th June
acknowledgement : 15th Aug
Invite for test:Sep 6th for dec and I rescheduled to October 11th
waiting for confirmation.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

ravindrajal said:


> Applied for citizenship on 12th June
> acknowledgement : 15th Aug
> Invite for test:Sep 6th for dec and I rescheduled to October 11th
> waiting for confirmation.


Just asking....if someone has any info.

if i apply for citizenship, got the evidence of citizenship, is there any timelines , that i need to take the Passport/apply for passport ?

or can wait for few months/years and then take Aus Passport ? just asking....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> Just asking....if someone has any info.
> 
> if i apply for citizenship, got the evidence of citizenship, is there any timelines , that i need to take the Passport/apply for passport ?
> 
> or can wait for few months/years and then take Aus Passport ? just asking....


You can apply whenever you want during your entire lifetime
The certificate doesn’t ever expire 

But Once you have become a citizen, you cannot use your existing passport unless your country allows dual citizenship 
India does not, so the moment you become an Australian citizen , you will be committing a crime if you use your Indian passport for travel even to india
You can be jailed and/or fines imposed on you if you do so

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NB said:


> You can apply whenever you want during your entire lifetime
> The certificate doesn’t ever expire
> 
> But Once you have become a citizen, you cannot use your existing passport unless your country allows dual citizenship
> ...


Thanks NB for your reply

What is definition of Australian citizen , getting passport or the certificate ?

Hope my question is clear - i am asking, after getting certificate (not the aus passport) - without applying for Aus passport , can i travel with Indian passport and apply for Aus passport after few months. 

trying to find the logic.....if i get the certificate (only certificate and did not take Aus passport), how is this related to my Old Passport . The linkage is not established or am in missing something ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanks NB for your reply
> 
> What is definition of Australian citizen, getting passport or the certificate ?
> 
> trying to find the logic.....if i get the certificate, how is this related to my Old Passport . The linkage is not established or am in missing something ?


Read the Indian citizenships renunciation rules
The moment you swear an allegiance to another country, your Indian citizenship stands cancelled 

You can use your Indian passport for 3 months to settle you Indian affairs but you have to pay a penalty everytime you use it
Beyond that it becomes a criminal offence

Cheers


----------



## Ali55 (Sep 19, 2019)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanks NB for your reply
> 
> What is definition of Australian citizen , getting passport or the certificate ?
> 
> ...


You cannot travel out of Australia without Australian Passport as soon as you will be Australian citizen. Hope that helps.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Guys, 
I thought to update you on my citizenship application timeline:

Applied: 5th July 2019
Acknowledgement Received: 5th July 2019
Test Invite e-mail Received: 23rd October 2019
Test Date: 21st November 2019 (originally received 13th December 2019 which I rescheduled)
Council: Brisbane City Council

I wasn't hoping to hear anything so soon. Seems they are catching up with back log. 

Thanks.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Latest stats from Immi website:

Citizenship number as of May 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -124,250
Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,695

Citizenship number as of June 30, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -138,387
Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,415

Citizenship number as of July 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -12,930
Applications in hand for Conferral - 198,477

Citizenship number as of August 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,600
Applications in hand for Conferral - 180,279

*Citizenship number as of September 30, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,730
Applications in hand for Conferral - 163,926*


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You can apply whenever you want during your entire lifetime
> ...



There will be multiple problems :

As soon as you get Australian citizenship - that is receiving citizenship certificate, you lose few things :
1. Indian citizenship: Hence you cannot legally travel with Indian passport. 
2. Your PR will be cancelled: Even if you travel outside, you cannot come back to Australia as PR given on your Indian passport is no longer valid. 

Hope this answers your query.

If your country allows dual citizenship, then you can probably go out. But, coming back will be tricky. 

There may be options to apply for Australian passport from overseas. But, if you travel on invalid passport, you may put that to risk.


----------



## Ali55 (Sep 19, 2019)

Entering and leaving Australia

All Australians, including dual nationals, should leave and enter Australia on their Australian passport. If you have a passport from another country you can use that for travel once you have left Australia.

People trying to enter Australia as an Australian citizen but without an Australian passport will face difficulties and delays. An Australian passport is the preferred and most conclusive proof of Australian citizenship when travelling.

International airlines have an obligation to carry only appropriately documented passengers to Australia. Appropriate documentation for Australian nationals is an Australian passport. Appropriate documentation for a foreign national is a visa to enter Australia. If an Australian national attempts to board a flight to Australia without an Australian passport, airlines will likely be unable to verify their claim to Australian citizenship at the time of check-in and may refuse boarding. See the Department of Home Affairs website for further information on citizenship and travel. 

Link:smartraveller.gov.au/guide/Pages/dual-nationals.aspx


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

What is a finance company officer ? Who can sign the document form 1195 ? 

I tried to check with department and they said they cannot define further than "Finance company officer"

As of now I work at an insurance company and there are people like actuaries and investment portfolio manager etc. would they be able to sign this - i.e. do they count as Finance company officer?


----------



## ravindrajal (Nov 21, 2012)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is a finance company officer ? Who can sign the document form 1195 ?
> 
> ...


why dont u get it signed from your gp. its a easy process.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hello Guys,
> I thought to update you on my citizenship application timeline:
> 
> Applied: 5th July 2019
> ...


Just a quick update on time line. 
Applied: 5th July 2019
Acknowledgement Received: 5th July 2019
Test Invite e-mail Received: 23rd October 2019
Test Date: 29th October 2019 (originally received 13th December 2019 which I rescheduled number of times to get early date)
Approval: Approved same day - 29th October 2019
Ceremony: Waiting 
Council: Brisbane City Council

Whole interview + test finished in 20 min (including waiting time) and scored 100% in just 2 min. She show only four document: Indian passport, Aussie Driving Licence, 10th Grade Mark-sheet (against birth certificate) and medicare card(as my daughter was included in my application)

I hope this helps. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

ravindrajal said:


> why dont u get it signed from your gp. its a easy process.


Do not know if the gp is an aussie. would need to check. hence just looking for various occupations that can sign this.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is a finance company officer ? Who can sign the document form 1195 ?
> 
> ...


Download form 1195. It has the list of professions who can sign your documents. There are lots of easy options: Teacher, GP, Dentist, Accountant, Bank officer etc.


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

sudhindrags said:


> Download form 1195. It has the list of professions who can sign your documents. There are lots of easy options: Teacher, GP, Dentist, Accountant, Bank officer etc.


There are easy options. But one would need to know a person on that list and that person needs to be an aussie and needs to know you for one year so .. I was wondering if I could go with finance company officer as I work here as of now. But do not know what is a finance company officer and if insurance company people qualify for this.

Also, could you please add your council in the signature , mention it here.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

So I recently got an Aus PC (for the purpose of my job application), but on the process of obtaining the PC I declared for the purpose of Immigration, the notice depicts name check only regardless. 

So I'm gonna use it for my citizenship application also, but the address as in the PC is not as the same as where I'm residing for noew since I just moved to a new place. Just wondering if it matters?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I recently got an Aus PC (for the purpose of my job application), but on the process of obtaining the PC I declared for the purpose of Immigration, the notice depicts name check only regardless.
> 
> So I'm gonna use it for my citizenship application also, but the address as in the PC is not as the same as where I'm residing for noew since I just moved to a new place. Just wondering if it matters?


you are not required to obtain an Australian PCC for citizenship application 
The department will get one directly just before you are approved 

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NB said:


> you are not required to obtain an Australian PCC for citizenship application
> The department will get one directly just before you are approved
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB
good that i had a look at this post
i was getting ready to get a PCC from Aus/Home country - as part of citizenship application.

NB, is this not required ?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NB said:


> you are not required to obtain an Australian PCC for citizenship application
> The department will get one directly just before you are approved
> 
> Cheers


just want to take a validation from others with exp.

_*If you have spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since we granted you a permanent visa, you need to give us overseas police certificates from every country, including your home country, where you have spent a total of more than 90 days since you turned 18.*_

as per the above, after getting PR- which i got it last year, if i am not out of Aus for not more than 90 days, no need of PCC. is my understanding correct ?

i did not move out of Aus from the day i got my PR.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

ravindrajal said:


> Applied for citizenship on 12th June
> acknowledgement : 15th Aug
> Invite for test:Sep 6th for dec and I rescheduled to October 11th
> waiting for confirmation.


Hi 

I can see applicants from India getting test calls very early. Is Pakistan considered a high risk country , so we do we have to wait a long time for getting test. I applied in July 2019, but still no progress.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I can see applicants from India getting test calls very early. Is Pakistan considered a high risk country , so we do we have to wait a long time for getting test. I applied in July 2019, but still no progress.


There is no doubt that it’s a high risk country
But It’s too early to get a test invite by an applicant from any country leave alone Pakistan 
Very few applicants get fast tracked
Wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> There is no doubt that it’s a high risk country
> But It’s too early to get a test invite by an applicant from any country leave alone Pakistan
> Very few applicants get fast tracked
> Wait patiently
> ...


Thanks. Well said.


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

Hi, 
I gave my citizenship test on 30 Aug 2019, Passed and approved on same date. 
Unfortunately i'm going to travel from this month to January 2020, I informed the Immigration and they said that I may get the invitation to ceremony and if I didn't attend it, they will reschedule it automatically. 

I though the purpose of informing about the travel is to avoid getting the invite. 
So I have to just wait until I get the rescheduled date if I miss my ceremony for the first time ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

73sam said:


> Hi,
> I gave my citizenship test on 30 Aug 2019, Passed and approved on same date.
> Unfortunately i'm going to travel from this month to January 2020, I informed the Immigration and they said that I may get the invitation to ceremony and if I didn't attend it, they will reschedule it automatically.
> 
> ...


That’s correct
The citizenship ceremony allotment process is still not streamlined 
Cheers


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the prompt response NB..


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello Peeps,

I have my Citizenship Appointment on 12 Nov, 2019 in Sydney (Applied in Feb, 2019). 

While looking at the documents, I noticed that there is a minor problem. I will explain here, if anyone can offer any guidance, it would be great.

In all my (applicant's documents - Aadhar Card, Passport and Birth Certificate), The name of my father is - ABC Kumar <family name> [John Kumar Citizen]

On my father's passport (which I recorded in my application at the time of making my citizenship application), his name is - ABC Kumar [John Kumar]


Is this going to be an issue during the citizenship interview? If yes, how can I resolve this? 

The reason for this is just that my father never got to add his family name to the passport (may be we were just lazy). 

Thanks,


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> Hello Peeps,
> 
> I have my Citizenship Appointment on 12 Nov, 2019 in Sydney (Applied in Feb, 2019).
> 
> ...


I think it's fine. They only asked following from me :

1. My passport
2. Australian DL
3. Medicare card
4. Year 10 marks card

My initials were not expanded in my year 10 marks card. My daughter has different surname. I was worried about all these. But, they didn't matter. 

All the best.


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome, thanks.

I have been talking to some other people who recently attended too. I think they need to verify my identity for which I have my Indian Passport, My Aadhar Card, My NSW Drivers License, 10th Marks Card, Medicare Card and Birth Certificate.

Rest lets see. 

Thanks a lot again.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> I have been talking to some other people who recently attended too. I think they need to verify my identity for which I have my Indian Passport, My Aadhar Card, My NSW Drivers License, 10th Marks Card, Medicare Card and Birth Certificate.
> 
> ...


I recently attended the interview and had a similar issue. However, the officer checks your details more keenly than other details.


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> I recently attended the interview and had a similar issue. However, the officer checks your details more keenly than other details.


Sandeep,

Thanks. This helps and gives me more confidence. 

I am sure they will consider it case to case basis and would have guidelines for the same.

Experience from someone who has just done this is great to hear.

Thanks again,
Gary


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I passed my citizenship test yesterday, 7th Nov with the status changing to 'approved' immediately after that. I've a question regarding the communication about the ceremony. How does the applicant get notified about it? Is that through the usual channel, i.e., messaging on the immi account or an email?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I passed my citizenship test yesterday, 7th Nov with the status changing to 'approved' immediately after that. I've a question regarding the communication about the ceremony. How does the applicant get notified about it? Is that through the usual channel, i.e., messaging on the immi account or an email?
> 
> Thanks


Neither
It’s not reflected in Immiaccount also
It’s by ordinary post only
Some handful of councils in nsw have started sending email invites also, but one can never be sure
The ceremony allotment process is still a mess

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> rockyrambo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Ahh, so it means we just have to keep checking our physical mailbox every now and then? So it is just a letter that comes in our mail box which has the ceremony date and other details?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Ahh, so it means we just have to keep checking our physical mailbox every now and then? So it is just a letter that comes in our mail box which has the ceremony date and other details?


That’s correct
If you want to be pro active, you can keep track of when the ceremonies are being held in your council
15 days before the ceremony, the council gets the list of invites from DHA
So if you call them up and you get a sympathetic person, they will check the list and confirm if you are on it or not 

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> rockyrambo said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, so it means we just have to keep checking our physical mailbox every now and then? So it is just a letter that comes in our mail box which has the ceremony date and other details?
> ...


Cool. Thanks. The world needs more sympathetic persons like these. Lol. 

How can one confirm one's council? Is that the local government area one's residence fall into? And the ceremony is conducted by the same lga or council?


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry the question was lame I guess. I just went to "know your council" and confirmed my council.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, I have recently passed my citizenship test and the application status has changed to Approved. Does DHA send out a written letter about approval via immi account or post? I am little confused here because during the interview CO said that they would write an approval letter if the application is approved. They never said it that would be thru post or immi account. In immi account, there isn't any correspondence about it. Has any got any idea of how do they communicate about the approvals?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Cool. Thanks. The world needs more sympathetic persons like these. Lol.
> 
> How can one confirm one's council? Is that the local government area one's residence fall into? And the ceremony is conducted by the same lga or council?


You can check your council by giving your address and googling it
Mostly the councils organise the ceremonies for its residents, but in some case where the waiting list is huge, DHA steps in with its own ceremonies 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozstyle said:


> Hi, I have recently passed my citizenship test and the application status has changed to Approved. Does DHA send out a written letter about approval via immi account or post? I am little confused here because during the interview CO said that they would write an approval letter if the application is approved. They never said it that would be thru post or immi account. In immi account, there isn't any correspondence about it. Has any got any idea of how do they communicate about the approvals?


You should get a letter by post for the approval in 10 working days 
But frankly it has no value
What’s important is the online approval, which you have already received 
You will now get the letter for ceremony by post in another 3-4 months

Cheers


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

NB said:


> You should get a letter by post for the approval in 10 working days
> But frankly it has no value
> What’s important is the online approval, which you have already received
> You will now get the letter for ceremony by post in another 3-4 months
> ...


Thanks, NB. The written approval letter is required at the time of the ceremony for the purpose of validation. My council is said to be one of the busiest council in the nation, I doubt it would be 3-4 months and infact, the interesting part is the CO said 3-6months whereas the council website says 6-9months. DHA / my council don't seem to have enough budget to stage more ceremonies to clear the backlog


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozstyle said:


> Thanks, NB. The written approval letter is required at the time of the ceremony for the purpose of validation. My council is said to be one of the busiest council in the nation, I doubt it would be 3-4 months and infact, the interesting part is the CO said 3-6months whereas the council website says 6-9months. DHA / my council don't seem to have enough budget to stage more ceremonies to clear the backlog


Nope
They want the ceremony invite letter
If you don’t have that also, it’s not an issue.
They just check your name from the invite list and confirm it with your identification 
documents
If you still want to keep the approval letter safely, no harm

Cheers


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

NB said:


> Nope
> They want the ceremony invite letter
> If you don’t have that also, it’s not an issue.
> They just check your name from the invite list and confirm it with your identification
> ...


I think maybe it is based on the council to council. Probably your council did not ask for it but apparently mine says it is required, so I would have to keep it safe just in case others in this forum wonder what to do with the approval letter . Thanks anyway, NB  have a good weekend 

Here is the quote from my council website

Ceremony 

New citizens are asked to arrive 60 minutes prior to the ceremony to allow for registration and are asked to bring their letter of approval along with photo id which has their current address.

New citizens are welcome to invite guests to the ceremony. Please note that the guests will not be seated with the new citizens, and there may only be standing room available.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

ozstyle said:


> Hi, I have recently passed my citizenship test and the application status has changed to Approved. Does DHA send out a written letter about approval via immi account or post? I am little confused here because during the interview CO said that they would write an approval letter if the application is approved. They never said it that would be thru post or immi account. In immi account, there isn't any correspondence about it. Has any got any idea of how do they communicate about the approvals?


Hi, better check your immi account for an "approved" status. My application got "approved" inside the immi account immediately after the test was done.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi, better check your immi account for an "approved" status. My application got "approved" inside the immi account immediately after the test was done.


He has already checked in Immiaccount that he has been approved
His queries are post approval

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Not sure how the approvals work. Mine approved on same date within 30mins. My wife completed test today. But, status is still received. Don't know how long they will take to mark it as approved. From what I know, some people have been waiting for more than year for their approval. Hope it won't go that far. 

I was thinking of avoiding RRV. Seems like I have to go for that at least for my wife.

On the bright side, she says outside Australia for 364 days from the date of grant. I was not sure whether they will ask for police clearance certificate from other visiting countries. Lucky they didn't. Another one day outside Australia, and would have needed PCC.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

NB said:


> rockyrambo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, better check your immi account for an "approved" status. My application got "approved" inside the immi account immediately after the test was done.
> ...


Yeah. I realised it later when I saw multiple posts after that. Apologies.


----------



## sk20 (May 26, 2015)

Hello Guys,
Just posting to see if anyone of you can help me with my query, I have my citizenship interview soon while my wife has it in Jan. I can't prepone hers coz she is away from Australia before that. 
While filling the application, we choose to have the ceremony for us together and linked our applications.
Is it possible to request delinking the applications, that ways it will make mine quicker ? 

Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sk20 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just posting to see if anyone of you can help me with my query, I have my citizenship interview soon while my wife has it in Jan. I can't prepone hers coz she is away from Australia before that.
> While filling the application, we choose to have the ceremony for us together and linked our applications.
> Is it possible to request delinking the applications, that ways it will make mine quicker ?
> ...


Yes. You need to call them. They will delink it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk20 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just posting to see if anyone of you can help me with my query, I have my citizenship interview soon while my wife has it in Jan. I can't prepone hers coz she is away from Australia before that.
> While filling the application, we choose to have the ceremony for us together and linked our applications.
> Is it possible to request delinking the applications, that ways it will make mine quicker ?
> ...


Wait till you are approved
Early interview may not necessarily mean early approval

Cheers


----------



## sk20 (May 26, 2015)

NB said:


> Wait till you are approved
> Early interview may not necessarily mean early approval
> 
> Cheers


If approved sooner, is it easy to just delink the application by giving them a call ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk20 said:


> If approved sooner, is it easy to just delink the application by giving them a call ?


That’s correct
Just call up the helpline and they will delink it
Easy as a pie 

Cheers


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

btw, how do you know if an application is linked? was there any question at the time of the application that was meant to link applications?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozstyle said:


> btw, how do you know if an application is linked? was there any question at the time of the application that was meant to link applications?


YES 
In the application there is a specific question for the same

Cheers


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

would you this be the question: 
Does the applicant wish to make the Australian Citizenship Pledge at the same time as another
person who is also an applicant for Australian citizenship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozstyle said:


> would you this be the question:
> Does the applicant wish to make the Australian Citizenship Pledge at the same time as another
> person who is also an applicant for Australian citizenship?


That’s correct
The person whose name you give here will be linked with your application 

Cheers


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> The person whose name you give here will be linked with your application
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, mate. Much appreciated


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Just a quick update everyone,

I appeared for the Citizenship interview and test yesterday (Nov 12, 2019) at Dept of Home Affairs office in Sydney CBD (Lee St). It was a cakewalk. I was in and out of there in around 9 minutes (including the wait time for the ticket to be called). 

The officer greeted me and asked me to present:

1. My passport
2. Australian Drivers License
3. Birth Certificate
4. Medicare Card
5. School Leaving Certificate

Note that I had already uploaded these documents to my application in Immiaccount. 

The officer then scanned all the documents. Looked at my utilities bills - Gas, electricity (I took a copy of my internet, telephone bills too). 

The officer then took a picture and advised to step into the test room. 

Took the test and the administrator in the test room looked at the score and ticked against my name on the list and asked me to take a copy of the printed pages with some instructions on what next and advised to leave. 

When I got back to work, I checked my immiaccount and my application was approved.

(Note: Just wanted to add to the forum about my experience as it may help further applicants).

If you note I had queried earlier about the name differences for my father in my application (on my documents) and his passport. However, that was not questioned by the officer and they just reviewed my documents. 

Officer was extremely friendly and I asked a lot of questions about their work and they politely answered and joked about a lot of things. 

Wish you all the best for your upcoming appointments.

Cheers,


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> Just a quick update everyone,
> 
> I appeared for the Citizenship interview and test yesterday (Nov 12, 2019) at Dept of Home Affairs office in Sydney CBD (Lee St). It was a cakewalk. I was in and out of there in around 9 minutes (including the wait time for the ticket to be called).
> 
> ...


Hi gauravbagga,

Congrats for clearing the test.

I would like to know what are the question did they ask in the test? Is it all that is coming in the practice test that comes in immigration website?

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/prepare-for-test/practice-test

Please let me know 

thanks

Abdulzak


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

abdulzak said:


> Hi gauravbagga,
> 
> Congrats for clearing the test.
> 
> ...


Hi Abdulzak,

Thanks. 

The questions will not be the same as they appear on the Homeaffairs website practice test. However, if you have read the testable section of the booklet on the website - Our common bond, you should be able to answer the questions.

Personally, In my test, none of the questions were out of the questions that I had practiced earlier, but they were all from the testable section of the book. 

Hope this answers your question. 

Good luck.


----------



## Syd19 (Nov 14, 2019)

*Hi*

I am applying for citizenship online. I just had a couple of silly questions if members don't mind answering. I would really appreciate your help 

Q1 Can I create a new immi account to apply for citizenship or do I need to use the old account I used when applying for PR 4 years ago?

Q2 Should you use upper case only when answering questions online or does not matter? In paper format, it says to use Block Letters.

Q3 Should I scan and upload all docs in Jpeg or is pdf and other formats are acceptable?

Thanks


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Syd19 said:


> I am applying for citizenship online. I just had a couple of silly questions if members don't mind answering. I would really appreciate your help
> 
> Q1 Can I create a new immi account to apply for citizenship or do I need to use the old account I used when applying for PR 4 years ago?
> 
> ...


Q1: can use the old. no issues in using the old.
Q2: what questions you are answering online ? you mean filling the forms for citizenship?
Q3: PDF.


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Syd19 said:


> I am applying for citizenship online. I just had a couple of silly questions if members don't mind answering. I would really appreciate your help
> 
> Q1 Can I create a new immi account to apply for citizenship or do I need to use the old account I used when applying for PR 4 years ago?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Hope this helps.

Q1. I don't think there is any restriction about which account you use. So, you can use a new account. [Information is important, account is not]
Q2. No. 
Q3. There are guidelines on how to upload supporting documents on Attach Documents page. Follow them. As far as I recall, there is an auto converter embedded in the system which automatically converts your files into the desired or recommended form.

Thanks,


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

1. Are we allowed to change the suburb / city / state while our application for citizenship is in process?

2. I have not mentioned trips within Australia, as there are so many road trips, train trips, plane trips. Just need to confirm we are not required to mention any travel within Australia Right ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> 1. Are we allowed to change the suburb / city / state while our application for citizenship is in process?
> 
> 2. I have not mentioned trips within Australia, as there are so many road trips, train trips, plane trips. Just need to confirm we are not required to mention any travel within Australia Right ?


1. YES
You can use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new address or upload a form 929

2. That’s correct.
Trips within Australia need not be mentioned 

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

ozrules said:


> 1. Are we allowed to change the suburb / city / state while our application for citizenship is in process?
> 
> 2. I have not mentioned trips within Australia, as there are so many road trips, train trips, plane trips. Just need to confirm we are not required to mention any travel within Australia Right ?


1. You are allowed. But, you need to inform them of your change of address.
2. They don't want to stalk you man 

Start filling up the application, it has every details there. Just stick to it.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

sudhindrags said:


> 1. You are allowed. But, you need to inform them of your change of address.
> 2. They don't want to stalk you man
> 
> Start filling up the application, it has every details there. Just stick to it.


Yes already 6 months I have been waiting ( I mean applied already for citizenship in July 2019). Initially thought we are bound to stay in the same city and cannot travel, but good you guys have clarified that we are free to move within Australia :clap2:


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I arrived in Aus in Sep 2016 and my wife with my 2 children arrived in Dec i.e. 2 months apart. Previously we had thought to apply together but the advice I have received from friend circle is that better not wait and apply straight away so to stay ahead in waiting queue, kinda make sense.

I was also told that even the the children arrived with my wife but I can still include the children in my application, can anybody shed some light if that's possible?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

shabdullah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I arrived in Aus in Sep 2016 and my wife with my 2 children arrived in Dec i.e. 2 months apart. Previously we had thought to apply together but the advice I have received from friend circle is that better not wait and apply straight away so to stay ahead in waiting queue, kinda make sense.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can include children with your application. They don't need to complete residency requirements.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you sudhindrags, appreciate your quick response


----------



## Syd19 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi 

Thank you for responding. Yes, I meant filling the forms for citizenship online.


----------



## Sasl12 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Any Pakistani national 
who cleared test around 310th October and has received the approval, Please share


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Sasl12 said:


> Hi Any Pakistani national
> who cleared test around 310th October and has received the approval, Please share


Can you share your complete timelines. When did you apply.


----------



## Sasl12 (Jul 17, 2013)

Applied 18th December 2018, Test cleared 31st October 2019.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Sasl12 said:


> Applied 18th December 2018, Test cleared 31st October 2019.


Thats nice specially a good news for applicants from Pakistan. I am much hope ful now


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi All, 

I had my citizenship approved in August 2019 and have been waiting for citizenship ceremony appointment. I live in Wyndham Council in Melbourne and was wondering whether any one else is in the same boat. 

Also, do they send the letter by post or email? I read somewhere that the DHA sends an email as well. Is that correct?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

shisman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my citizenship approved in August 2019 and have been waiting for citizenship ceremony appointment. I live in Wyndham Council in Melbourne and was wondering whether any one else is in the same boat.
> 
> ...


done mine on the 18th of September and approved on the same day. waiting for that letter/email.

My mate had a letter and email sent around 3 months after the approval. Test in July, Invite to ceremony early october in Hawthorn


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

shisman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my citizenship approved in August 2019 and have been waiting for citizenship ceremony appointment. I live in Wyndham Council in Melbourne and was wondering whether any one else is in the same boat.
> 
> ...


I got ceremony email today. But, that was very generic email. I don't know whether it is for only myself or both myself and my wife. Will have to wait for letters to arrive by post.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shisman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my citizenship approved in August 2019 and have been waiting for citizenship ceremony appointment. I live in Wyndham Council in Melbourne and was wondering whether any one else is in the same boat.
> 
> ...


For ceremonies held by the council themselves, you will not get an email
It will by post only 
But DHA is also holding its own departmental ceremonies, and it you are on that , you will get an email and post letter both 

Cheers


----------



## dream2australia2020 (Nov 20, 2019)

HI NB...
I have some questions about citizenship application process .

1.about Indian PCC I came Australia July 2015 and I got PR November 2018 and now this November I am eligible for citizenship so I never cross the country(Australia) since 2015 to till today. Now can I apply for Indian PCC or not .

2. My next question is about for debts ..I have some debts in Australia like private loans and one credit card going collection payment plan .o don’t have any public debts .i need clarification about commonwealth debts I search for interest but I count find what are the commonwealth debts and Public debts.

3. I have debts in India like bank loans and credit cards ...still I m not paying since 3years ...those debts effects on citizenship application.

Thank you


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

dream2australia2020 said:


> HI NB...
> I have some questions about citizenship application process .
> 
> 1.about Indian PCC I came Australia July 2015 and I got PR November 2018 and now this November I am eligible for citizenship so I never cross the country(Australia) since 2015 to till today. Now can I apply for Indian PCC or not .
> ...


1. You don’t need to get Indian PCC.

2. With respect to debts, is there any court order? If not, it may not ideally affect your application. Public debt means national debt I think. It is nothing to with you individually?

3. Again, have Indian banks given you notice or is there any court order? If so, it might affect you as there may be related questions in application form.


----------



## dream2australia2020 (Nov 20, 2019)

dream2australia2020 said:


> HI NB...
> 
> I have some questions about citizenship application process .
> 
> ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dream2australia2020 (Nov 20, 2019)

Good morning NB please resolve my queries..

I have some questions about citizenship application process . 1.about Indian PCC I came Australia July 2015 and I got PR November 2018 and now this November I am eligible for citizenship so I never cross the country(Australia) since 2015 to till today. Now can I apply for Indian PCC or not . 2. My next question is about for debts ..I have some debts in Australia like private loans and one credit card going collection payment plan .o donâ€t have any public debts .i need clarification about commonwealth debts I search for interest but I count find what are the commonwealth debts and Public debts. 3. I have debts in India like bank loans and credit cards ...still I m not paying since 3years ...those debts effects on citizenship application. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dream2australia2020 said:


> Good morning NB please resolve my queries..
> 
> I have some questions about citizenship application process . 1.about Indian PCC I came Australia July 2015 and I got PR November 2018 and now this November I am eligible for citizenship so I never cross the country(Australia) since 2015 to till today. Now can I apply for Indian PCC or not . 2. My next question is about for debts ..I have some debts in Australia like private loans and one credit card going collection payment plan .o donâ€t have any public debts .i need clarification about commonwealth debts I search for interest but I count find what are the commonwealth debts and Public debts. 3. I have debts in India like bank loans and credit cards ...still I m not paying since 3years ...those debts effects on citizenship application. Thank you
> 
> ...


 
sudhindrags has already answered correctly

There is nothing more to add from my side 
You will have to answer YES too many questions of Civil cases both in India and Australia
So the CO may ask you get the PCC from India, which I presume you will not get 
so its better you should not apply for citizenship till you settle all your debts in India as well as Australia
Nothing changes between a citizen and PR holder unless you need security clearance for government jobs or contracts

Cheers


----------



## dream2australia2020 (Nov 20, 2019)

NB said:


> sudhindrags has already answered correctly
> 
> There is nothing more to add from my side
> You will have to answer YES too many questions of Civil cases both in India and Australia
> ...




Thank you NB ...I have one query about previous discussion, ,why case officer ask my Indian PCC ,because I never cross the Australia since 2015 November, as per immigration and citizenship requirements no need to provide PCC. any way I will ready to provide PCC if they ask.
2. I need suggestion from you side , Can I pay the full amount of Indian loans and credit cards or can I settlement with banks with offer amount.
Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

dream2australia2020 said:


> Thank you NB ...I have one query about previous discussion, ,why case officer ask my Indian PCC ,because I never cross the Australia since 2015 November, as per immigration and citizenship requirements no need to provide PCC. any way I will ready to provide PCC if they ask.
> 2. I need suggestion from you side , Can I pay the full amount of Indian loans and credit cards or can I settlement with banks with offer amount.
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Generally PCC isn't required if you don't spend more than 1 year outside Australia after PR grant. But, considering your circumstances of multiple loan defaults, they may ask you to get one. 

It's up to you how you want to settle with banks. It will only become problem if the banks start sending you court notice. If you are in agreement with bank stating that you will start the repayment after so and so date, then I don't see problem in that.

It becomes offense if you wilfully default and do not respond to court notices. That's where the main problem is. 

You may have some related questions in citizenship Application - such as have you committed any offenses either in Australia or overseas etc. If you answer yes, they are likely to ask for PCC to make sure everything is alright. And you cannot answer no - because that becomes much bigger offense.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

For SC 190, I understand and agree for the moral obligation to stay within the nominated state. 
However, will my efforts in employment hunting from offshore be considered IF I have to apply for the state release or do I have to stay in the nominated state and apply for the job to show as evidence of job applications?
Any prior experience in getting the wavier from the (SA) state would be highly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

tnk009 said:


> For SC 190, I understand and agree for the moral obligation to stay within the nominated state.
> However, will my efforts in employment hunting from offshore be considered IF I have to apply for the state release or do I have to stay in the nominated state and apply for the job to show as evidence of job applications?
> Any prior experience in getting the wavier from the (SA) state would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Question not related to this thread.

Anyway,

My cousin had SA sponsorship. But, he moved to Melbourne after 3 months of not finding any job. He wrote letter to state government about it. I think they said it is ok. Hope this helps.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

*check*

i would be eligible to apply for citizenship in the first week on dec.
now when i am trying to fill the details, at one point (after page 6 of 34) i am stopped asking me to check the residence calculator to check eligibility.

how the system is able to know, that i am not eligible as on today. from the data base ? if so, the system as intact and logically stopping.

do i need to wait till the last day to fill the rest of the details ? or is it possible to fill from just before 10 day ( as an example)....

Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> i would be eligible to apply for citizenship in the first week on dec.
> now when i am trying to fill the details, at one point (after page 6 of 34) i am stopped asking me to check the residence calculator to check eligibility.
> 
> how the system is able to know, that i am not eligible as on today. from the data base ? if so, the system as intact and logically stopping.
> ...


If you provide PR grant number, they will get all the details to check your residency requirements. Yes, it will not allow you to pass page 6 till you are eligible.

You can proceed by not entering grant number and probably some incorrect data to go through and fill rest of the pages. But, make sure you correct all of them before you file your application.


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

NB said:


> For ceremonies held by the council themselves, you will not get an email
> It will by post only
> But DHA is also holding its own departmental ceremonies, and it you are on that , you will get an email and post letter both
> 
> Cheers



Thank you for the response. Much appreciated!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sudhindrags said:


> If you provide PR grant number, they will get all the details to check your residency requirements. Yes, it will not allow you to pass page 6 till you are eligible.
> 
> You can proceed by not entering grant number and probably some incorrect data to go through and fill rest of the pages. But, make sure you correct all of them before you file your application.


i have not provide any date related to my PR or earlier Visa. 
i got surprised, where did the system got the data and validated and stopped me. only input is the Passport number. 

in the first 6 pages, i have not given any data related to PR or Work visa.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> i have not provide any date related to my PR or earlier Visa.
> i got surprised, where did the system got the data and validated and stopped me. only input is the Passport number.
> 
> in the first 6 pages, i have not given any data related to PR or Work visa.


Hmm.. interesting. Usually, it asks for PR grant number or reference number. Don't remember which page though - must be 1-2 pages before the blocked page. I remember I was blocked at page 6 for the same reason. I then removed grant number, but, had to give some incorrect data to go till last page and fill rest of the information. Looks like they have done some improvements.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sudhindrags said:


> Hmm.. interesting. Usually, it asks for PR grant number or reference number. Don't remember which page though - must be 1-2 pages before the blocked page. I remember I was blocked at page 6 for the same reason. I then removed grant number, but, had to give some incorrect data to go till last page and fill rest of the information. Looks like they have done some improvements.


Thanks a lot.

ok, to get the documents ready, in the mean time...

what kinds of documents i may need to upload ? All the doc need to be attested ?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi friends,

Do the kids need to be onshore in order to be included in the citizenship application of the parent?

Thanks for answering in advance. 

Regards
Gurudev


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> sudhindrags said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.. interesting. Usually, it asks for PR grant number or reference number. Don't remember which page though - must be 1-2 pages before the blocked page. I remember I was blocked at page 6 for the same reason. I then removed grant number, but, had to give some incorrect data to go till last page and fill rest of the information. Looks like they have done some improvements.
> ...


You only need to attach color scans of the originals. Download form 1195 and fill that up for every applicant. 

For me, they only asked, 

Passport
Australian DL
Year 10 marks card (as I didn't have birth certificate) 
Medicare Card

But, upload as many documents as possible. And take originals to the interview. You will get list of documents after lodging application. Most of them will be something which you already have or which you can get easily. (such as utility bill, bank statement etc) 

Only 1195 needs some work.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Do the kids need to be onshore in order to be included in the citizenship application of the parent?
> 
> ...


I think so. If kid is offshore, likely application get stuck and will not move ahead.


----------



## Ali55 (Sep 19, 2019)

Vava said:


> Hi NB
> I got email from immi.my test date is on 30 th jan 2020 and i am trying to reschedule it to an early date.My question is that" how many times can i reschedule test date to get a early date?" Is there any limit.If i reschedule test date a numberof of times does it make any negative impact on my application.?
> 
> Regards
> Vava


As many times as you like and there will be no impact at all.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sudhindrags said:


> You only need to attach color scans of the originals. Download form 1195 and fill that up for every applicant.
> 
> For me, they only asked,
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> gurudev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends,
> ...


Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a question related to PCC from India for citizenship purposes. My cousin, Indian citizien & Australian PR and residing in Australia for last 5 years, needs to provide pcc from india. In VFS process he has to furnish personal particulars form, it has two questions:

Question 8a) : permanent address and tel.no along with police station.

is it Indian or Australian adddess?

Question 8b) : present residential address and tel. no and residing since.

Is it Indian or Australian address?

All your inputs are highly appreciated.

Thanks,

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question related to PCC from India for citizenship purposes. My cousin, Indian citizien & Australian PR and residing in Australia for last 5 years, needs to provide pcc from india. In VFS process he has to furnish personal particulars form, it has two questions:
> 
> ...


8 a India
8b Australia 

Cheers


----------



## OzPra (Nov 25, 2019)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question related to PCC from India for citizenship purposes. My cousin, Indian citizien & Australian PR and residing in Australia for last 5 years, needs to provide pcc from india. In VFS process he has to furnish personal particulars form, it has two questions:
> 
> ...


Permanent address would be the address in his/her passport
present residential address would be address in Australia.

For me, both addresses were from Australia as my passport was issued in AU.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

vemasani82 said:


> i have not provide any date related to my PR or earlier Visa.
> i got surprised, where did the system got the data and validated and stopped me. only input is the Passport number.
> 
> in the first 6 pages, i have not given any data related to PR or Work visa.


Hi Vemasani & Sudhindrags,

The system looks up the database based on your passport number as you have to enter that info in the first 6 pages. Your passport is tied to your PR and that's how it calculates the date. @sudhindra - I am not sure how you were able to proceed further past page 6, I had to wait till I was eligible to complete the whole application for myself and my wife.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Vemasani & Sudhindrags,
> 
> The system looks up the database based on your passport number as you have to enter that info in the first 6 pages. Your passport is tied to your PR and that's how it calculates the date. @sudhindra - I am not sure how you were able to proceed further past page 6, I had to wait till I was eligible to complete the whole application for myself and my wife.


just to update.
yes, there is a field- for the grant# , *which is use as part of last entry to Australia*
if we give this or not, system is not allowing to go ahead of not more than 6 pages.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Vemasani & Sudhindrags,
> 
> The system looks up the database based on your passport number as you have to enter that info in the first 6 pages. Your passport is tied to your PR and that's how it calculates the date. @sudhindra - I am not sure how you were able to proceed further past page 6, I had to wait till I was eligible to complete the whole application for myself and my wife.


The system looks up the database based on your passport number as you have to enter that info in the first 6 pages. Your passport is tied to your PR and that's how it calculates the date. - *I don't agree. i would have had PR from 5 years of which i would have stayed for only 2 years in Aus. in this case system allows ? just asking
*


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

vemasani82 said:


> The system looks up the database based on your passport number as you have to enter that info in the first 6 pages. Your passport is tied to your PR and that's how it calculates the date. - *I don't agree. i would have had PR from 5 years of which i would have stayed for only 2 years in Aus. in this case system allows ? just asking
> *


It wouldn't allow, as the residency requirements are not met. If you look at how the system is blocking you from proceeding further from page 6, the only information you enter in the first 6 pages that allows the system to check is your passport number which is tied to your PR. The whole backend system relies on your passport and PR being tied together, that's why if you renew your passport or get a new one, they ask us to update it asap so that the system has updated info. 

In the above example, your PR might be granted in 2014 and you stayed here since 2017 and completed 2 years. When you try to progress further the system understands that you stayed for 2 years and would block you from proceeding further. Hope this info helps.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> The system looks up the database based on your passport number as you have to enter that info in the first 6 pages. Your passport is tied to your PR and that's how it calculates the date. - *I don't agree. i would have had PR from 5 years of which i would have stayed for only 2 years in Aus. in this case system allows ? just asking
> *


They will have every entry and exit of your passport. Hence, I don't think it is difficult to calculate based on passport. I don't remember how I did it. But, I am sure, I prefilled everything before the day and on the day, I just corrected incorrect details entered and submitted it.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> They will have every entry and exit of your passport. Hence, I don't think it is difficult to calculate based on passport. I don't remember how I did it. But, I am sure, I prefilled everything before the day and on the day, I just corrected incorrect details entered and submitted it.


As you mentioned you prefilled the day before, could you provide your timeline for 1st entry and when you finished 4 years?


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question related to PCC from India for citizenship purposes. My cousin, Indian citizien & Australian PR and residing in Australia for last 5 years, needs to provide pcc from india. In VFS process he has to furnish personal particulars form, it has two questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Another question, my cousin is married. Does he need to provide indian marriage certificate for application? He provided at the time of PR, but there was small clerical mistake which was noticed after PR so his father got it corrected from india, this means certificate he provied at time of PR is slightly different from new one.

Change was, groom's approximate age at the time marriage was wrongly entered (it seems it's entered manually by clerical staff and not calculated from dob and date of marriage). All other details, DOB(both groom, bride), date, place of marriage, every other detail is same.

Does it cause any kind of problem. We are assuming if asked why there is a difference we can clearly tell what was the mistake in previous marriage certificate.

Also does he need to inform department explicitly.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> sudhindrags said:
> 
> 
> > They will have every entry and exit of your passport. Hence, I don't think it is difficult to calculate based on passport. I don't remember how I did it. But, I am sure, I prefilled everything before the day and on the day, I just corrected incorrect details entered and submitted it.
> ...


Details are there in my signature. I completed 4 years on the same day I applied 24th March.

My wife completed on 16th Aug.

I think there is some question about ministerial discretion which I think I answered yes to get past page 6.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another question, my cousin is married. Does he need to provide indian marriage certificate for application? He provided at the time of PR, but there was small clerical mistake which was noticed after PR so his father got it corrected from india, this means certificate he provied at time of PR is slightly different from new one.
> 
> ...


Dear experts,
Please guide 
Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another question, my cousin is married. Does he need to provide indian marriage certificate for application?


They didn't ask marriage certificate to either me or my wife. They asked it to my cousin though.

Not sure whether they will check upto that extent. Take it easy. It does not seems to be big problem. You can always explain it to the interviewer there in case they ask.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

sudhindrags said:


> They didn't ask marriage certificate to either me or my wife. They asked it to my cousin though.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether they will check upto that extent. Take it easy. It does not seems to be big problem. You can always explain it to the interviewer there in case they ask.


Thanks for your reply.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> As you mentioned you prefilled the day before, could you provide your timeline for 1st entry and when you finished 4 years?


Don’t try this trick of using ministerial discretion to move ahead in the application before you are eligible 
Read that the system will not allow you to edit it once you are actually ready to submit the application 
Proceed with the application only when the system allows you to proceed normally

Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

NB said:


> Don’t try this trick of using ministerial discretion to move ahead in the application before you are eligible
> Read that the system will not allow you to edit it once you are actually ready to submit the application
> Proceed with the application only when the system allows you to proceed normally
> 
> Cheers


Actually, that page having the option to check ministerial discretion will not appear after you fill in grant number. Which I think is not a problem (didn't cause problem to me) as it neither records this as checked in our application. You will not see this in summary before submission as well.

I am not sure if you can uncheck that option before filling in Grant number. I didn't do this. I just made sure that it is not coming up anywhere before submitting the application.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

Alright so with form 1195 it has to be endorsed by certain professionals as listed. 

What if I know no one working in those listed fields LOL


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

max1216 said:


> Alright so with form 1195 it has to be endorsed by certain professionals as listed.
> 
> What if I know no one working in those listed fields LOL


Very less chance of that.

Have you not visited GP or dentist in last 4 years?
Do you have school going kids?
Have you filed your tax using an accountant?

There are also lots of other professions which people use quite often.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Actually, that page having the option to check ministerial discretion will not appear after you fill in grant number. Which I think is not a problem (didn't cause problem to me) as it neither records this as checked in our application. You will not see this in summary before submission as well.
> 
> I am not sure if you can uncheck that option before filling in Grant number. I didn't do this. I just made sure that it is not coming up anywhere before submitting the application.


I can't recollect the ministerial discretion option, I filled all the fields one by one and maybe the reason I didn't see it is because I filled the grant number. Anyway, the reason I asked for your time line of entry is to understand if you filled your application on 24th or 23rd. As the system would block on 23rd until 11:59 PM and release at 12:00 Am of 24th.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

sudhindrags said:


> Very less chance of that.
> 
> Have you not visited GP or dentist in last 4 years?
> Do you have school going kids?
> ...


The answer is yes. I've seen GP, been working with bailiff, commissioner and legal professionals at times and I filled my own tax return. 

I'm just wondering the requirement of 'having known me for at least one year' as in personal? Like would the department call up and check coz they all are very busy and don't pick up random calls.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

max1216 said:


> The answer is yes. I've seen GP, been working with bailiff, commissioner and legal professionals at times and I filled my own tax return.
> 
> I'm just wondering the requirement of 'having known me for at least one year' as in personal? Like would the department call up and check coz they all are very busy and don't pick up random calls.


The department may do some random calls.

You don't need to be friend to GP. If you are going to same GP for more than 1 year, they will have it in their records and they will sign on that basis. Same goes with accountants etc.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> I can't recollect the ministerial discretion option, I filled all the fields one by one and maybe the reason I didn't see it is because I filled the grant number. Anyway, the reason I asked for your time line of entry is to understand if you filled your application on 24th or 23rd. As the system would block on 23rd until 11:59 PM and release at 12:00 Am of 24th.


I am pretty sure I filled everything a week back


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Recieved my invitation for test yesterday. Its in 23 march 2020. Is there any way to prepond it.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> Recieved my invitation for test yesterday. Its in 23 march 2020. Is there any way to prepond it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


One of my friends brought the date forward by showing travel reasons to home. He said had to travel back home and would be staying there for a while so he wanted to bring the date forward and they actually did.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

So I'm about to lodge my application now, just having some concerns:
- Occupation: as in the occupation I lodged my 189 PR for or my current job. They aren't the same tho.
- Shall I include my other name in? I go by my English name socially and there's no evidence for such.
- I will return to NSW for goods in 1 week's time but I'm lodging my application now while I'm in QLD. I'm using utility bills to prove my NSW addy but they are generated last month while I was in QLD. Any problem with this?
- I'm leaving Aus for about 3 weeks next month, should I include my proposed overseas travel now or add it on later?
- Birth Certificate has no document reference number on it but I cannot leave it blank.

TIA guys


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> raman15091987 said:
> 
> 
> > Recieved my invitation for test yesterday. Its in 23 march 2020. Is there any way to prepond it.
> ...


You can do it online. In the mail you received, there will be a link to reschedule appointments. Keep checking there you will get earlier dates. If you are on alert, you may get it done as early as next week.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> So I'm about to lodge my application now, just having some concerns:
> - Occupation: as in the occupation I lodged my 189 PR for or my current job. They aren't the same tho.
> - Shall I include my other name in? I go by my English name socially and there's no evidence for such.
> - I will return to NSW for goods in 1 week's time but I'm lodging my application now while I'm in QLD. I'm using utility bills to prove my NSW addy but they are generated last month while I was in QLD. Any problem with this?
> ...


It’s better to lodge showing QLD address where you are shifting even if it means a few weeks delays 

Cheers


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi everybody,
I have a questions regarding application. Can I leave country after application and come back when the decision has been made or I have to stay in country during the process?
Another question is: can I apply from overseas or I have to be in a country during the lodgement?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

darkness49 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have a questions regarding application. Can I leave country after application and come back when the decision has been made or I have to stay in country during the process?
> Another question is: can I apply from overseas or I have to be in a country during the lodgement?


Your application will not progress if you are out of country.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> Your application will not progress if you are out of country.


Hi, so does that mean if you go out of Australia after applying say for a month or 2 your application will not be processed then as well?
say a person applies for citizenship in January and then goes offshore in February for 2 months, would it impact? my assumption is the application process starts after few months due to the load of applications.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi, so does that mean if you go out of Australia after applying say for a month or 2 your application will not be processed then as well?
> say a person applies for citizenship in January and then goes offshore in February for 2 months, would it impact? my assumption is the application process starts after few months due to the load of applications.


My understanding is short visits are of no problem.

But, if you are not in Australia, you will probably not get test invitation, ceremony invitation etc. I believe they only start processing your application if you are in Australia. 

Apply for citizenship, go overseas for 1 month immediately and come back should not be a problem. But, if you apply for citizenship, go overseas for indefinite time and wait for test invite may not work.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> You can do it online. In the mail you received, there will be a link to reschedule appointments. Keep checking there you will get earlier dates. If you are on alert, you may get it done as early as next week.


Thanx mate.. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> My understanding is short visits are of no problem.
> 
> But, if you are not in Australia, you will probably not get test invitation, ceremony invitation etc. I believe they only start processing your application if you are in Australia.
> 
> Apply for citizenship, go overseas for 1 month immediately and come back should not be a problem. But, if you apply for citizenship, go overseas for indefinite time and wait for test invite may not work.


Yes, makes sense, but i read somewhere that once you apply for any visa it goes into a queue and when your turn comes after few months only then your file will be opened and i guess thats when they will check if the person is onshore on not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Yes, makes sense, but i read somewhere that once you apply for any visa it goes into a queue and when your turn comes after few months only then your file will be opened and i guess thats when they will check if the person is onshore on not?


Many applications are fast tracked also especially in VIC
SO they get a the test invite within a couple of months only
Moreover the number of pending applications is coming down drastically every month and in another 2-3 months will be less then 100,000 from a peak of 250,000
So test invites will be much faster for everyone in general also


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Your application will not progress if you are out of country.



Hey, from your Signature we can get an idea about the current timelines.. thanks for that

Does the timeline matter if we are in VIC or NSW?

I just submitted my application on Dec 9th 2019


----------



## shisman (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi All,

Just received my citizenship ceremony invite after doing my test in July. It’s a special ceremony being held at Showgrounds on Australia Day at Ascot vale.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

I submitted my citizenship application last week.

On the immi website, my parents names have also been added along with mine.

Does anyone know why it happens? And do I have to submit any documents related to my parents?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Pathpk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my citizenship application last week.
> 
> ...


There is a place where it asks for parents details. And that’s all. They will not ask any other documents for them. In the document section also there is a placeholder for parents documents. I did not attach any as my parents don’t have passport.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Does anyone know the current timeline for application processing for few applicants on this forum?

I have seen couple of my friends from Melbourne get interview date within 2 months of application.

Wondering if anyone from Perth had luck with such quick response time.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Does anyone know the current timeline for application processing for few applicants on this forum?
> 
> I have seen couple of my friends from Melbourne get interview date within 2 months of application.
> 
> Wondering if anyone from Perth had luck with such quick response time.


It has been quicker for applicants from Victoria (2-4 months from the date of submission). For other states it might take about 8 - 12 months.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Does that mean every state has their own processing facility?

I was under the impression that all citizenship applications are processed in Qld.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Does that mean every state has their own processing facility?
> 
> I was under the impression that all citizenship applications are processed in Qld.


The amount of applications DHA gets, it wouldn't be possible for them to process at one single facility.They assign applications to respective States processing facilities. This way its quicker and easier for DHA and the applicants.


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

Edit


----------



## ashwanikumar2804 (Dec 18, 2016)

I submitted my citizenship application on 23rd July 2019
Interview intimation communication received on 2nd Nov 2019
Interview date 13 Dec 2019- Interview done and test cleared.
Application status in immi account : Approved


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

*documents*



ashwanikumar2804 said:


> I submitted my citizenship application on 23rd July 2019
> Interview intimation communication received on 2nd Nov 2019
> Interview date 13 Dec 2019- Interview done and test cleared.
> Application status in immi account : Approved



HI, can you let me know what documents were verified by the officer in your interview?


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

Edit


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Latest Citizenship Application Processing Stats:

Citizenship number as of May 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -124,250
Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,695

Citizenship number as of June 30, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -138,387
Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,415

Citizenship number as of July 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -12,930
Applications in hand for Conferral - 198,477

Citizenship number as of August 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,600
Applications in hand for Conferral - 180,279

Citizenship number as of September 30, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,730
Applications in hand for Conferral - 163,926

Citizenship number as of October 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,683
Applications in hand for Conferral - 147,235

Citizenship number as of *November 30, 2019*

Applications received for Conferral -*11,265*
Applications in hand for Conferral - *135,054*

All stats mentioned are from Immi website.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

harrywiz said:


> There is a question, I think question number 31 on the citizenship application form which asks for details of other children not included in the application. Do we have to include details of the child we relinquished our parental rights for? That section further asks for relationship of the child to the applicant. Could anyone assist with how to answer this question?


Yes, you have to provide the details of your child/children under this question.

1) if you are adding with you in this application( there are no extra fees for them in this case)
2) if you are not adding in your application. (There are 180$ fees if you are not including kids with you and applying as an individual applicant.

And as you said if parents right is already relinquished then you do not need to declare you have any child unless you are again claiming on the later stage


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,

I will be eligible for citizenship soon. Would I need to submit PCC from India, if I had not stayed there for more than 3 motnhs since getting my PR?

Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be eligible for citizenship soon. Would I need to submit PCC from India, if I had not stayed there for more than 3 motnhs since getting my PR?
> 
> Thanks


You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;


the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

I applied for Aus citizenship last month, from Perth.

Now, I am in Sydney for work for 2 months, living in AirBnB.

My application has my Perth address on it.

My question is when the interview / citizenship test letter is sent to my address will my application status change? So that I would know they have sent a letter. Any comments on status change on application would be helpful. Currently application says - Received.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for Aus citizenship last month, from Perth.
> 
> ...


DHA will contact you electronically (via email) and I think application status changes only after you attend the test, until then it remains as 'Received'. If you selected Perth as your preferred location for test then your test will be held in Perth.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Would DHA send an email regarding appt date for test / interview or they only do it by letter by post?

I mean if I am in Sydney is there any way for me to know that they have arranged test date for me?

I’m concerned that the letter will be sent by post without any email notification or application status change and being in Sydney I might miss the date.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for Aus citizenship last month, from Perth.
> 
> ...


The interview/test letter is sent by email only 
You can change the dates also in case it is on a date when you are not in Perth

Cheers


----------



## axmed (Dec 23, 2019)

*Speeding fines*

Hi fellas, 
anyone in here has any idea when speeding/parking infringements can couse citizenship application refusal? is it when it involves court hearing/license cancellation or any kind of unpaid fines?
Thanks everyone for sharing your experiances.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

axmed said:


> Hi fellas,
> anyone in here has any idea when speeding/parking infringements can couse citizenship application refusal? is it when it involves court hearing/license cancellation or any kind of unpaid fines?
> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiances.


Speeding fines and parking infringement will not affect citizenship applications as long as you did not have to go to court or did not pay

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

NB said:


> The interview/test letter is sent by email only
> You can change the dates also in case it is on a date when you are not in Perth
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!

Few people, for some reason, told me the interview / test letter is only sent by post and not email. So the confusion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> Few people, for some reason, told me the interview / test letter is only sent by post and not email. So the confusion.


They are ignorant 

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;
> 
> 
> the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
> the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.


Thanks!


----------



## badshah111 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I see lot of people who have applied for citizenship have received a response from the Department, my application status is the same since I have applied for it. 
I am a little worried now, I did the whole application by myself without help from a registered agent. 
Is there a way to follow up with the department to see why my application hasn't progressed any further?

Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Thank you.

*Citizenship Application
Application Date : 04-Feb-2019
Application Status: Received
State: Vic
Shire: Southern Grampians Shire Council.
All Documents are submitted online.*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badshah111 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I see lot of people who have applied for citizenship have received a response from the Department, my application status is the same since I have applied for it.
> I am a little worried now, I did the whole application by myself without help from a registered agent.
> ...


You can submit an FOI request to know the status of your application 
Not everybody gets a test invite very fast

Cheers


----------



## arunsood (Jan 26, 2016)

*Citizenship application query*

Dear Friends ,

I am filling in citizenship application and have a query regarding below question:

"Does this child have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia?"

I have got child's passport renewed after coming to Australia which is not used to enter or depart Australia yet, so in this question old passport details should be entered or renewed one.

Any inputs will be appreciated as I am ready with application, however not sure of above question.

Regards,
Ar


----------



## arunsood (Jan 26, 2016)

*Citizenship application query*

Dear Friends ,

I am filling in citizenship application and have a query regarding below question:

"Does this child have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia?"

I have got child's passport renewed after coming to Australia which is not used to enter or depart Australia yet, so in this question old passport details should be entered or renewed one.

Any inputs will be appreciated as I am ready with application, however not sure of above question.

Regards,
Ar


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

arunsood said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> I am filling in citizenship application and have a query regarding below question:
> 
> ...


It clearly asks for details of last passport used to enter AU. You need to enter details of expired passport in this instance.


----------



## arunsood (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you Mustafa, did you had similar case?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

arunsood said:


> Thank you Mustafa, did you had similar case?


No, but what I answered is the correct way.


----------



## arunsood (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks again, the only reason I was confused is that after entering expired passport details on page 9, again confirmation question is there on page 10 and automatically it is picking expired passport details which I filled on page 9.

On page 10, in this question, they haven't mentioned while departing and entering clause, question is :

""Confirm that the Child and Passport details are correct and in the correct fields.""
""Is the above information correct?""


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

While apply for citizenship, the application did not have any specific tab in “upload docs” section to upload AFP national police clearance certificate.

I remember 189 visa had specific tab in “upload documents” section.

I uploaded the AFP certificate in “Others” as I didn’t find a tab.

My question is - was AFP certificate at all required for citizenship application? (I am applying a year after my 189 grant and haven’t travelled outside Aus within the year).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> While apply for citizenship, the application did not have any specific tab in “upload docs” section to upload AFP national police clearance certificate.
> 
> ...


Afp is not required for citizenship applications 
DHA gets it directly on their own

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks NB


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all,

So I've lodged my application and will be leaving Aus for 20 days (I have declared in my application). I know PCC is required if I spend more than 90 days in any single country from PR date, and it's not my case as of now. However, with the next trip of 20 days, it will be more than 90 days in a country by the time I come back to Aus. The question is do I need PCC then?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I've lodged my application and will be leaving Aus for 20 days (I have declared in my application). I know PCC is required if I spend more than 90 days in any single country from PR date, and it's not my case as of now. However, with the next trip of 20 days, it will be more than 90 days in a country by the time I come back to Aus. The question is do I need PCC then?


You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;

the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.

Keep in mind this requirement does not reset if you enter AU. If the total time spent is more than 90 days in one country then you need to submit PCC. CO might request you to provide one which will further delay your application by months. Just apply for a PCC when you are in Vietnam (processing time 15 to 20 working days) and upload it in your immi account.


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;
> 
> the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
> the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.
> ...


yea I reckon I'd better off doing that just to be on the safe side. Thanks heaps!


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> max1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Agree. PCC is required only cumulative days outside Australia after PR grant is more than 12 months. If you are not absent for more than 12 months, you don't need to get PCC even if you spent more than 90 days in single country.

My wife was absent for 364 days all in one country. They didn't ask PCC.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

I had 3 traffic infringements in 2013. 2 Speeding, and one failure to return expired plates.

At the time, due to disagreements with roommate, I left the car at the house, never to be seen again.
As my addressed changed I never got the infringement notices.
Oblivious to the fact that I had $500 in fines, I went with my life.

Due to non payment, I was registered with Fines enforcement registry.

I got PR last year.

I applied for citizenship yesterday. Becoz I got a camera flash few weeks ago I called up to c if I have any fine. To my horror I found out about these old fines and paid them immediately. I asked them if this is a court case now and they said no it isn't. I also applied for AFP NPC (federal police clearance) and nothing showed up on it.

But I am still concerned whether this has to be mentioned on the application or not. Don't know what to do. Don't want to get rejected due to my stupidity.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> I had 3 traffic infringements in 2013. 2 Speeding, and one failure to return expired plates.
> 
> At the time, due to disagreements with roommate, I left the car at the house, never to be seen again.
> As my addressed changed I never got the infringement notices.
> ...


Don't worry. If the matter is not taken to the court your all good. As long as you have paid all the fines and there is no pending infringement referred to court then you don't have to mention it to DHA. Chill and you should get a mail soon advising of your test date from DHA.


----------



## ExpatIndian (Aug 10, 2016)

NB said:


> DHA consider the validity of the PCC to be 12 months from the date of the issue irrespective of what it says on the certificate
> Take a printout of the certificate and the email confirming that they don’t issue paper PCC and you should be good
> 
> The request for the PCC is a part of the process and you cannot guess your test date based on that
> ...


All good. They didn't even ask to see originals of anything except current passports and medicare card. 

We had our test early Dec and our citizenship applications were approved within a couple of hours following the test.

Now waiting for the ceremony invite from council.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

is there anyway to figure out how when will the ceremony invite be sent after approval? got approved 4 months ago and still waiting for the ceremony letter. was really hoping for the Australia Day ceremony but it's not looking good at this point.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blak3 said:


> is there anyway to figure out how when will the ceremony invite be sent after approval? got approved 4 months ago and still waiting for the ceremony letter. was really hoping for the Australia Day ceremony but it's not looking good at this point.


4-5 months is the wait in most councils
You don’t have a much longer wait

Cheers


----------



## irshad123 (Apr 4, 2018)

*couple of questions regarding Australia citizenship*

Hi There,

I am qualified to apply for Australia citizenship anytime now (starting from 20th Dec 2019) along with my 6 year old son. I have a couple of questions below. It will be great if anyone could answer them:

1) Myself or my son do not have a family name in our Indian passports. All we have is given name. Will this be a problem for me or my son in future?. If yes, should I consider changing the name to have a family name in the Indian passport and then apply for citizenship?.

2) My son's passport is expiring in June 2020. Should I get his passport renewed or is it okay to leave it as is?. Please note that we do not have any plans to travel to India until we get an Australian passport.

Please feel free to let me know if you need any clarification.

Thanks in advance!!.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

irshad123 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am qualified to apply for Australia citizenship anytime now (starting from 20th Dec 2019) along with my 6 year old son. I have a couple of questions below. It will be great if anyone could answer them:
> 
> ...


1. Having a name and family name saves you a lot of trouble in the long run 
It’s best to get your name changed officially and then apply for citizenship 
2. If you have no plans to travel, then you need not renew the passport

Cheers


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

*Citizenship Application process*

Hi guys, Good morning and a happy new year to everyone.:focus::focus:

Soon I will be eligible to apply for my citizenship however as the days are coming closer, I am feeling very confused and worried with too many question poping up from within.

It will be really gr8 if some of you can plz reply to my concerns.

1) My PR was granted in Oct 2015, However I landed in Australia in Feb2016 (i.e after almost 4 months), Since then, I have been to India only once for 3 weeks. The question is, in my circumstances, do I need to get a police check from india?

2) My daughter and my wife came to Australia in July 2016 and since then they've been to India only once and they will be eligible to apply in July 2020. The question is, can my daughter apply with me or with my wife when they both become eligible to apply.

3) Can You plz give me the list of documents that needs to be attached/ upploaded with my citizenship application.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ballu said:


> Hi guys, Good morning and a happy new year to everyone.:focus::focus:
> 
> Soon I will be eligible to apply for my citizenship however as the days are coming closer, I am feeling very confused and worried with too many question poping up from within.
> 
> ...


1. No
2. She can apply with you
3. Check here
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1300t.pdf

Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Dear all,
I have another question. If an Indian national changed his name when applied for Indian passport for first time. At that time name was changed by getting a declaration published in two daily newspapers in India(one English newspaper and another one was local language newspaper). 
His all passports have changed name and matriculation certificate has old name. In citizenship application what documents can be provided for name change in this case.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Dear all,
> I have another question. If an Indian national changed his name when applied for Indian passport for first time. At that time name was changed by getting a declaration published in two daily newspapers in India(one English newspaper and another one was local language newspaper).
> His all passports have changed name and matriculation certificate has old name. In citizenship application what documents can be provided for name change in this case.
> 
> Thanks


The same evidence that you provided when applying for PR

cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

NB said:


> The same evidence that you provided when applying for PR
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Thanks for your reply. I did provide information that I was known with other name but did not provide any document to support it and neither was any document asked during the process. So not sure what should be provided at the time of citizenship application.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did provide information that I was known with other name but did not provide any document to support it and neither was any document asked during the process. So not sure what should be provided at the time of citizenship application.
> 
> Thanks


You must be having the affidavit that you made and copy of the ad that you released in English 
You can provide both of them as evidence in case asked by the CO

Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

NB said:


> You must be having the affidavit that you made and copy of the ad that you released in English
> 
> You can provide both of them as evidence in case asked by the CO
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Does anyone know how refusal to citizenship application (due to untimely payment of fines, traffic court cases, etc.) would affect the existing PR status? Does citizenship application refusal cancels your PR as well or does it remain unaffected? Also can you apply to citizenship again after few years (if the PR status remains unchanged)?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Folks, it had been a while since my last post. 
I want to know about my citizenship application. 

I got my PR in March 2016. Landed in May 2016 for two weeks only then flow back home. 

In Feb 2017, came back to Australia to settle. 

I checked the website eligibility test. It’s says that I will be eligible in May 2020. But I have read some articles about having tights or bond if I’m overseas. 

Should I have any concern about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Hi Folks, it had been a while since my last post.
> I want to know about my citizenship application.
> 
> I got my PR in March 2016. Landed in May 2016 for two weeks only then flow back home.
> ...


You are eligible after May 2020 if the residence calculator permits you
Just make sure that you have entered all the dates correctly for all all entries and exits from Australia including short trips 
I don’t know what tights and bond you are talking about

Cheers


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

NB said:


> You are eligible after May 2020 if the residence calculator permits you
> 
> Just make sure that you have entered all the dates correctly for all all entries and exits from Australia including short trips
> 
> ...




I meant .. as I landed here for exploring (holding PR) not for settlement. I heard that being overseas after settlement only can be calculated. 
I’m not sure if this is correct. 
So, if I attached my tenancy agreement, it will show that I have been here since Feb2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

ZAQ1983 said:


> I meant .. as I landed here for exploring (holding PR) not for settlement. I heard that being overseas after settlement only can be calculated.
> I’m not sure if this is correct.
> So, if I attached my tenancy agreement, it will show that I have been here since Feb2017.
> 
> ...


At the time you apply you must have been:

living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years

a permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen for the past 12 months

away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months.

I don't believe there is anything more to it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZAQ1983 said:


> I meant .. as I landed here for exploring (holding PR) not for settlement. I heard that being overseas after settlement only can be calculated.
> I’m not sure if this is correct.
> So, if I attached my tenancy agreement, it will show that I have been here since Feb2017.
> 
> ...


You don’t have to give any evidence of having lived in Australia 
It’s calculated from the immigration data
Where you lived, no one is bothered

As long as you do not cross 1 year in the last 4 years and 90 days in the last year, you are eligible to apply 

Cheers


----------



## prmate01 (Jan 5, 2020)

*Will it create problem in getting citizenship*

Hi, I have already lodged an application for Australian Citizenship by conferral 2 months ago , my question is do they deny citizenship looking at my medicare expense since i have been a pr? It has already been 1 and half year since I got pr. I was sick for few months and had to get blood test and other health test done using medicare. This is the second time again I went through blood tests and additional test but no major health issues on medicare in span of 1 year since my last tests. Will they consider my medicare expense when it comes to decision on my citizenship and deny me . I haven't cost medicare more than $ 650 in an year. Apart from this I have no major health issues. I am bit worried.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prmate01 said:


> Hi, I have already lodged an application for Australian Citizenship by conferral 2 months ago , my question is do they deny citizenship looking at my medicare expense since i have been a pr? It has already been 1 and half year since I got pr. I was sick for few months and had to get blood test and other health test done using medicare. This is the second time again I went through blood tests and additional test but no major health issues on medicare in span of 1 year since my last tests. Will they consider my medicare expense when it comes to decision on my citizenship and deny me . I haven't cost medicare more than $ 650 in an year. Apart from this I have no major health issues. I am bit worried.


You need not worry
Expenses under Medicare cannot be a basis for citizenship refusal irrespective of the amount 

Cheers


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> 1.Can we apply for citizenship without PCC and wait once CO asks for PCC? I remember we used the same approach while applying for PR, because PCC expires within 6-12 months and considering wait time is more than 12 months, dont seem like a good idea to get PCC now.
> 
> ...




Hi - sorry its an old thread but i am in a similar situation, wanted to know if you ended up providing PCC for both UAE and Pak before you applied for citizenship?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to know if after receiving the test / interview invite, is it possible to change the center without changing the home address? Reason being I am in Sydney at the moment, living situation being very dynamic, but my home address is Perth.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Don't worry. If the matter is not taken to the court your all good. As long as you have paid all the fines and there is no pending infringement referred to court then you don't have to mention it to DHA. Chill and you should get a mail soon advising of your test date from DHA.


I emailed the justice dept and they confirmed that these are traffic infringements and not court fines. So I guess I can relax a bit.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> You need not worry
> Expenses under Medicare cannot be a basis for citizenship refusal irrespective of the amount
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB, just curious do they even look into medicare expenses while deciding on citizenship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hey NB, just curious do they even look into medicare expenses while deciding on citizenship?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied for citizenship.. My current indian passport will expire in 1 year. So, when i apply for new indian passport and then i need to update it in citizenship application.
Will my processing time counter get reset to zero or will it continue from the the same?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

cheetu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for citizenship.. My current indian passport will expire in 1 year. So, when i apply for new indian passport and then i need to update it in citizenship application.
> Will my processing time counter get reset to zero or will it continue from the the same?


*Scenario 1*
If you don't have any travel plans then you don't need to renew your Indian passport. Your citizenship application will still process even if you don't renew your passport.

*Scenario 2*
If you do have any travel plans in about a year's time, then you need to update renewed passport details in immi account. Time counter would not reset but it might delay your processing by few weeks.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> *Scenario 1*
> If you don't have any travel plans then you don't need to renew your Indian passport. Your citizenship application will still process even if you don't renew your passport.
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> If you do have any travel plans in about a year's time, then you need to update renewed passport details in immi account. Time counter would not reset but it might delay your processing by few weeks.


ok thanks.. so even if my current passport expires then also citizenship application will continue.. 
and just in case after passport expiry.. if i have to travel to india.. then how long does it take to get a new passport.. any tatkal or quick passport service?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

cheetu said:


> ok thanks.. so even if my current passport expires then also citizenship application will continue..
> and just in case after passport expiry.. if i have to travel to india.. then how long does it take to get a new passport.. any tatkal or quick passport service?


Yes, it would not impact your citizenship application.

There is no 'Tatkal' service if you are renewing your Indian passport from Australia. It would take anywhere between 8 weeks to 4 months. So plan wisely if you really need to renew your passport.


----------



## OzPra (Nov 25, 2019)

cheetu said:


> ok thanks.. so even if my current passport expires then also citizenship application will continue..
> and just in case after passport expiry.. if i have to travel to india.. then how long does it take to get a new passport.. any tatkal or quick passport service?


As Mustafa said there's no tatkal service, that's true.
I renewed my passport under urgent application (costed me $80-85 extra) but I received my passport in 7 business days.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes, it would not impact your citizenship application.
> 
> There is no 'Tatkal' service if you are renewing your Indian passport from Australia. It would take anywhere between 8 weeks to 4 months. So plan wisely if you really need to renew your passport.


thanks mate.
ya i think better to renew indian passport .. as complete citizenship and au passport process would take like 2 years i guess.. so better to get indian passport.. never know some emergency might come.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheetu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for citizenship.. My current indian passport will expire in 1 year. So, when i apply for new indian passport and then i need to update it in citizenship application.
> Will my processing time counter get reset to zero or will it continue from the the same?


Updating your passport will not reset the application time

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheetu said:


> thanks mate.
> ya i think better to renew indian passport .. as complete citizenship and au passport process would take like 2 years i guess.. so better to get indian passport.. never know some emergency might come.


The entire process from application to ceremony for most applicants will now get completed in an year
DHA has really speeded up the process and reduced the backlog drastically 

Cheers


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

NB said:


> The entire process from application to ceremony for most applicants will now get completed in an year
> DHA has really speeded up the process and reduced the backlog drastically
> 
> Cheers




I have heard the same. But the question is, is it really related to which council the application belongs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZAQ1983 said:


> I have heard the same. But the question is, is it really related to which council the application belongs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ceremony is the biggest bottleneck now
So the council does play a role
Till approval, it’s the state which matters and not the council
VIC and QLD are processing applications fastest at present

Cheers


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

What is Evidence of Custody in citizenship application?
What to attach as Evidence of Custody?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> The entire process from application to ceremony for most applicants will now get completed in an year
> DHA has really speeded up the process and reduced the backlog drastically
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB, but the DHA website still shows the processing time to be 21 months from lodgement to ceremony.


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi 

I did my test on 12 December 2019, got approved on the same day and received the approval letter after one week. I just checked my application and I noticed that I answered the media attention section as follows


Citizenship ceremonies and media attention

“The department occasionally conducts citizenship ceremonies that may attract media attention. Indicate if the applicant does not want to take part in such a ceremony.”

No
“The applicant does not want to be involved in a ceremony which may attract media attention.”


I was really wanted to take part ceremony which may attract attention, but I was confused with the options YES/NO.
Is NO correct answer in my case?
If the answer was YES what I do to change my answer to YES as I don’t want to be delayed. Please advise.
Thank you.

Vava


----------



## OzPra (Nov 25, 2019)

Vava said:


> Hi
> 
> I did my test on 12 December 2019, got approved on the same day and received the approval letter after one week. I just checked my application and I noticed that I answered the media attention section as follows
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with my application. I have spoken to the department and they said it depends on your council about how they tackle media attention. They gave me the following two options:

1. I can fill up the incorrect information form and statutory declaration to change my answer to 'Yes' and then upload it on immiaccount. This will not change the status of my application i.e. it will remain approved.

2. I can contact my council to see how they conduct ceremonies for people with media attention vs no media attention-
I rang the council and they said that there's no date difference based on whether you've selected yes or no under media attention. They will either take you to another room for pledge or they will not allow photographer to take your pictures.

So I have not changed my answer on my application yet. I was approved on 16th Dec and as per council I am not in the list for Australia day.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

cheetu said:


> What is Evidence of Custody in citizenship application?
> What to attach as Evidence of Custody?


You need to provide evidence of custody if;


If you are separated from your partner with whom you had a biological child who is also applying for Australian Citizenship with you; or
You and/or your partner has adopted a child and are not biological parents of that child.


For each child under the age of 18, one of the following must be provided:


A court order (or similar) stating you have sole custody of, or responsibility for the child, and the right to determine where the child should live.

A letter from each parent or legal guardian not included in the application, that gives permission for the child to be in Australia in your care. This letter should include a copy of the non-travelling parent or guardian's personal particulars (biodata) page of their current passport.


If you are not separated from your partner and you and your partner are biological parents of the child then you need to upload full birth certificate of that child and passport.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> You need to provide evidence of custody if;
> 
> 
> If you are separated from your partner with whom you had a biological child who is also applying for Australian Citizenship with you; or
> ...


thanks a lot


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am sure I am not eligible for citizenship yet but want to make sure 

PR Received - 06.02.2014

First visit to Australia for one week - 23.04.2014.

Permanent move to Australia 02.07.2017.

Staying here since then.

As per immi website I will be eligible on 01.07.2021. Is that correct?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sure I am not eligible for citizenship yet but want to make sure
> 
> ...


That’s correct
Presuming that you do not leave Australia even for a single day from 2 July 2017
If you travel, add those days to the eligibility date

Cheers


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

OzPra said:


> I had the same issue with my application. I have spoken to the department and they said it depends on your council about how they tackle media attention. They gave me the following two options:
> 
> 1. I can fill up the incorrect information form and statutory declaration to change my answer to 'Yes' and then upload it on immiaccount. This will not change the status of my application i.e. it will remain approved.
> 
> ...


Hi OzPra,

Thank you for your reply,

Which is your council.....
Mine is Brisbane city council,
Is there any chance to get invitation for february Ceremony?
do you have any idea about Brisbane city council's dates of ceremonies in 2020

Cheers


----------



## OzPra (Nov 25, 2019)

Vava said:


> Hi OzPra,
> 
> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> ...


Mine is Moreton Bay and they conduct ceremonies every month. I am not sure of Brisbane City council.


----------



## malisajj (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,

The status of my online application changed to "approved". After a day of this change, I moved to a new council and updated my address online.

Will the ceremony be scheduled with new council or old one (as I still had the this address at the time of test/interview)?


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

Vava said:


> Hi OzPra,
> 
> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> ...


Hi Vava,

Mine is approved on 11 Nov but still I have not got any invite for ceremony from Brisbane city council. Hoping to get soon.


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

OzPra said:


> Mine is Moreton Bay and they conduct ceremonies every month. I am not sure of Brisbane City council.


Thank you OzPra


----------



## Vava (Oct 11, 2019)

ashu270585 said:


> Hi Vava,
> 
> Mine is approved on 11 Nov but still I have not got any invite for ceremony from Brisbane city council. Hoping to get soon.


Thank you for your reply.Hoping to get in Feb or March


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello everyone! Typically, how long does it take to get the status changed from "Received" to "Approved" after the test? What are the factors that may delay this? Thank you.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

noman486 said:


> Hello everyone! Typically, how long does it take to get the status changed from "Received" to "Approved" after the test? What are the factors that may delay this? Thank you.


I did my interview / test today and it was changed to approved a few minutes afterwards. The assessor did say its dependent on what background check they need to undertake.

Anyone have any idea of the lead times for ceremonies for Brisbane City Council?


----------



## OzPra (Nov 25, 2019)

Cubiscus said:


> I did my interview / test today and it was changed to approved a few minutes afterwards. The assessor did say its dependent on what background check they need to undertake.
> 
> Anyone have any idea of the lead times for ceremonies for Brisbane City Council?


Most people who were approved between August to October have got 26-Jan as ceremony dates.
While a few people who were approved in November got 8th Feb as their ceremony date.
You might get Feb or March as well. it seems like they are sending ceremony after minimum 45 days of approval.


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

OzPra said:


> Most people who were approved between August to October have got 26-Jan as ceremony dates.
> While a few people who were approved in November got 8th Feb as their ceremony date.
> You might get Feb or March as well. it seems like they are sending ceremony after minimum 45 days of approval.


Hi OzPra,
Are above dates are for Brisbane city council or in general?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Presuming that you do not leave Australia even for a single day from 2 July 2017
> If you travel, add those days to the eligibility date
> 
> Cheers


Slight correction here. There are two rules we need to keep in mind:

1. At least 4 years from date of residency.
2. Not more than 12 months of absence in last 4 years.

Since he made his first entry in 2014, it is been more than 4 years since he started his residency. So, he is eligible to apply citizenship as soon as he fulfils 2nd condition.

So, if OP is staying in Australia from 2 July 2017 and not planning to travel outside before getting citizenship, then he will be eligible to apply by 2nd July 2020 - not 2021


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

hello people,

Just two questions from this helpful group. 
We are applying for citizenship and we are confused with 2 things:

1) do we have to include our kids in both our applications (as we both are applying from diff immi accounts).
2) why do our parents name also show up ? ( at attaching documents page)

Thanks in advance


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> hello people,
> 
> Just two questions from this helpful group.
> We are applying for citizenship and we are confused with 2 things:
> ...


1. You need to add kids name in either of these sections in both applications:
A. Kids who are not included in the application
B. Kids who are included in the application.

2. Do not worry about parent's details. You don't have to provide any supporting documents got parents.


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> 1. You need to add kids name in either of these sections in both applications:
> A. Kids who are not included in the application
> B. Kids who are included in the application.
> 
> 2. Do not worry about parent's details. You don't have to provide any supporting documents got parents.



Thank you

So it means that me and my wife both will have to include our kids in our applications?


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> sudhindrags said:
> 
> 
> > 1. You need to add kids name in either of these sections in both applications:
> ...


I don't say include. But, you need to provide your kids detail in both. But, you can only include in one application.


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

I have applied for the citizenship on 31st October 2019. I was thinking I will not be getting anything before February or March. Suddenly I checked my immi account today and saw a new message in the inbox regarding my test date. Message was sent on 9th December for 12th Feb test. I rescheduled Today for 21st January.
I don’t have my birth certificate or 10th admit card with me, any idea what others documents they will allow for those two!

Regards


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> I don't say include. But, you need to provide your kids detail in both. But, you can only include in one application.


Thank you for your prompt replies.

So i will include kids in my wife's application as she is the one who signed the declaration form 1195, and will add their details "as not included" in my application.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> sudhindrags said:
> 
> 
> > I don't say include. But, you need to provide your kids detail in both. But, you can only include in one application.
> ...


Bit unsure what you are asking here. Form 1195 is required for each applicants including minors.

There should be one for your wife, one for you and one for each of your kids.


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> Bit unsure what you are asking here. Form 1195 is required for each applicants including minors.
> 
> There should be one for your wife, one for you and one for each of your kids.



Yes. We have 4 declaration forms. one for myself,my wife and one each for kids.

One of the parent has to sign for children under 16 years of age . So my wife has signed for both of our children.

I hope its clear:fingerscrossed:


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, I've lodged my application but cannot shake off some questions coz I've read stuff from time to time:

_ I remember I've read somewhere saying that 2 ID declaration forms (1195) are required. Is it true?
_ My parents came visiting Australia a couple of times, I did declare along with their passport used to enter Aus at the time. Their names show up under 'attach documents' so I guess I should upload their passports back then as well right?
_ And then I remember I read somewhere again that I need to include my English proficiency proof aka IELTS/PTE as well. Don't see it on HomeAffairs though.

TIA


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

These are the exact questions you need to answer with respect to kids:

Does the applicant have children including any who may be deceased?
- Yes if you have Kids

Is the applicant the responsible parent of any children under 16 years of age that are applying for citizenship within this application?
- Yes if you are adding any of your kids in this application
- No if you are applying all kids under partner’s application

Does the applicant have any children that are not applying on this application but are applying on another application (for example with another parent)?
- Yes if any of your kids are applying with partner’s application
- No if all kids are applying under this application and none under partner’s application 

Based on the answers of these questions, you get to fill the next few sections where they ask for:
1. Details of child applying for citizenship on another application.
2. Details of child under 16 years of age applying for citizenship on this application


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> Yes. We have 4 declaration forms. one for myself,my wife and one each for kids.
> 
> One of the parent has to sign for children under 16 years of age . So my wife has signed for both of our children.
> 
> I hope its clear:fingerscrossed:


Ah. Ok. I misunderstood the signing part. Looks good then.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

max1216 said:


> Hi, I've lodged my application but cannot shake off some questions coz I've read stuff from time to time:
> 
> _ I remember I've read somewhere saying that 2 ID declaration forms (1195) are required. Is it true?
> _ My parents came visiting Australia a couple of times, I did declare along with their passport used to enter Aus at the time. Their names show up under 'attach documents' so I guess I should upload their passports back then as well right?
> ...


One 1195 per applicant.
Parents passport or any other documents not required.
IELTS not required - upload only those documents which they ask for in document section.


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi everyone,

On the website it says no more than 3 months travel in past 12 months at time of application, so technically that means AFTER application submission I can travel more than 3 months?? 
Basically just need to know if I submit my citizenship application now, then how long can I travel overseas for after submitting while waiting for them to process my application? 

Could someone please clarify, I really don't want to mess up my application by travelling too much after I apply. Thanks v


----------



## badshah111 (Jun 13, 2017)

For: Myself
Apply date: 04/02/2019
Application status: Received
State: Vic
Test invitation: 10/01/2020, test date:17/03/2020
Council: Southern Grampians shire council.

Hey, guys, I have received the test invite FINALLY!

Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend the test as I will be overseas till the end of April.

I am moving to Melbourne in Mid February, Should I let the Department know of my address change and ask them to reschedule my test for the local council in Melbourne right now or wait till I actually move there?
What happens to my test invite meantime?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

badshah111 said:


> For: Myself
> Apply date: 04/02/2019
> Application status: Received
> State: Vic
> ...


Temporary overseas visits are not considered as address change. But, you need to call them mention your travel plans to them.

With respect to test, you can reschedule it online. Details will be there in the test invite email.


----------



## Cootees (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi I am applying for citizenship by paper form. Does anyone know if the date of application is dated from the time they received my form in the mail or when I pre-pay citizenship fee?

I asked because I only applied right before hitting 90 days out of the country on work trips.

Also I didn't fill out Part F due to a mistake, I asked my witness to fill out 1195 identity declaration instead, which is actually same as Part F of the paper form. Would that be okay?

Thanks guys, please don't ask me why I apply by paper, as I prefer paper format.


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

Hi All;
I have my interview and test on 21st January. 
Could you please give me any idea, what document I can show them as an “evidence of first arrival in Australia”. I don’t have the old passport as I renewed couple years back.
Any idea will be highly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

debdut said:


> Hi All;
> I have my interview and test on 21st January.
> Could you please give me any idea, what document I can show them as an “evidence of first arrival in Australia”. I don’t have the old passport as I renewed couple years back.
> Any idea will be highly appreciated.Thanks


Even after renewal, they will give old passport back right?

If you don't have it, then I don't see any other option than explaining it to case officer and see what they recommend. I think it should be OK as they will have your entry and exit details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

debdut said:


> Hi All;
> I have my interview and test on 21st January.
> Could you please give me any idea, what document I can show them as an “evidence of first arrival in Australia”. I don’t have the old passport as I renewed couple years back.
> Any idea will be highly appreciated.Thanks


To get the specific dates for your movements in and out of Australia, request your international movement records by completing Form 1359 Request for international movement records (195KB PDF). 
Note: This record does not show your movement in and out of countries other than Australia.

Cheers


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> Even after renewal, they will give old passport back right?
> 
> If you don't have it, then I don't see any other option than explaining it to case officer and see what they recommend. I think it should be OK as they will have your entry and exit details.


Thanks for your suggestions. I don’t have the old passport, not getting!


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

NB said:


> To get the specific dates for your movements in and out of Australia, request your international movement records by completing Form 1359 Request for international movement records (195KB PDF).
> Note: This record does not show your movement in and out of countries other than Australia.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much. Any idea,how the form works!
I have to email the form with other documents. Does it take longtime to get the info back! As I have only few days in hand! Any ideas!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

debdut said:


> Thank you very much. Any idea,how the form works!
> I have to email the form with other documents. Does it take longtime to get the info back! As I have only few days in hand! Any ideas!


Requests should be emailed to [email protected] for records after 1981

No idea how long it takes
You anyways have nothing to lose by trying 

Cheers


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

NB said:


> Requests should be emailed to [email protected] for records after 1981
> 
> No idea how long it takes
> You anyways have nothing to lose by trying
> ...


Thanks
It says 1-3 weeks. I will go office tomorrow to have a chat. Let’s see what they suggest!
Thanks again for the valuable info.


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

On the website it says no more than 3 months travel in past 12 months at time of application, so AFTER application submission I can travel more than 3 months?? Any limit post submission?

Thanks


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

melilla said:


> On the website it says no more than 3 months travel in past 12 months at time of application, so AFTER application submission I can travel more than 3 months?? Any limit post submission?
> 
> Thanks


You can travel, but you have to tell in your application, (any intention to leave Australia in the next 12 months)


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

arun05 said:


> You can travel, but you have to tell in your application, (any intention to leave Australia in the next 12 months)


Ok thanks, will add that. plan to be away for 4 months, hope they don't mind the length


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

melilla said:


> Ok thanks, will add that. plan to be away for 4 months, hope they don't mind the length


No, they don't. But they will not process your application in case you are outside Australia.


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

arun05 said:


> No, they don't. But they will not process your application in case you are outside Australia.


thanks, that seems fair. do you know if they ask for a police check if you're in the same country for 3 months after you submit your application?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

melilla said:


> thanks, that seems fair. do you know if they ask for a police check if you're in the same country for 3 months after you submit your application?


Not sure about this, but they might ask you to carry the PCC at the time of the interview/ test day.


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

arun05 said:


> Not sure about this, but they might ask you to carry the PCC at the time of the interview/ test day.


thanks , we'll see if anyone else on here has been through this issue


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

debdut said:


> I have applied for the citizenship on 31st October 2019. I was thinking I will not be getting anything before February or March. Suddenly I checked my immi account today and saw a new message in the inbox regarding my test date. Message was sent on 9th December for 12th Feb test. I rescheduled Today for 21st January.
> I don’t have my birth certificate or 10th admit card with me, any idea what others documents they will allow for those two!
> 
> Regards


Are we allowed to reschedule the test date?
From where to do this?


----------



## THEO92 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello Expaters 

Just question out of my curiosity 

I have applied for my Citizenship on 22nd of November and nothing heard from DOH yet. 

My question is I have payment plan for one of the Vic roads Fine
Does this affect my application?? 

Thank you


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

debdut said:


> I have applied for the citizenship on 31st October 2019. I was thinking I will not be getting anything before February or March. Suddenly I checked my immi account today and saw a new message in the inbox regarding my test date. Message was sent on 9th December for 12th Feb test. I rescheduled Today for 21st January.
> I don’t have my birth certificate or 10th admit card with me, any idea what others documents they will allow for those two!
> 
> Regards


You can obtain a birth certificate (based on passport details) from VFS/Indian Consulate. 

Btw which State you applied your citizenship from?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheetu said:


> Are we allowed to reschedule the test date?
> From where to do this?


There is a link in the email that you got for the test
Use that link to reschedule 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> You can obtain a birth certificate (based on passport details) from VFS/Indian Consulate.
> 
> Btw which State you applied your citizenship from?


That’s useless 
Waste of money
DHA doesn’t accept it as valid 

Cheers


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Spreadsheet*

Hi Everyone, 

Me and my partner have recently applied for the citizenship application. Just wondering if there is any spreadsheet tracker to get an idea when to expect a response like there used to be for the visa subclass 189 and 190. 
I tried searching but couldn't find it.


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> You can obtain a birth certificate (based on passport details) from VFS/Indian Consulate.
> 
> Btw which State you applied your citizenship from?


Thanks. I am from Queensland. I have an appointment for tomorrow with VFS.


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

NB said:


> That’s useless
> Waste of money
> DHA doesn’t accept it as valid
> 
> Cheers


DHA will not accept it!
I am not finding any other options! I don’t have the original birth certificate With me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

debdut said:


> DHA will not accept it!
> I am not finding any other options! I don’t have the original birth certificate With me.


Do you have the class X marksheets with your date of birth and parents name ?

Cheers


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

NB said:


> Do you have the class X marksheets with your date of birth and parents name ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply, I left in INDIA, my mistake.
Looks like I have to re-schedule the interview!


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

If I apply/submit my app, then I travel overseas for more than 3 months in one country, do I need a Police check from that country?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> If I apply/submit my app, then I travel overseas for more than 3 months in one country, do I need a Police check from that country?


The CO will decide that
But most probably no

Cheers


----------



## malisajj (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I changed my address a day after interview/ test. The application got approved after the address change and I got the acceptance letter after address change.

My question is that will the ceremony be scheduled with new council or the old council (the one I selected during application submission)?

Need to know as the new council has more frequent ceremonies (almost every month)

Thanks


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

NB said:


> The CO will decide that
> But most probably no
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, hope so  
Hope I somehow get lucky and approved before I travel to avoid extra paperwork lol


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, wondering if you can advise, my citizenship application will be due this Nov, i have had to go back and forth to home due to family issues and as such i have been there 5 times totaling 7 months till now, i have been working full time since i landed and paying taxes n all, now my question is uptill Nov if i need to go back home for a visit should i go or delay it untill i have applied for Citizenship since its already 7 months that i have spent offshore in the 3 years and 2 months period that i have been here since PR.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Tracker*



sam24112003 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Me and my partner have recently applied for the citizenship application. Just wondering if there is any spreadsheet tracker to get an idea when to expect a response like there used to be for the visa subclass 189 and 190.
> I tried searching but couldn't find it.



Anyone? Do you want me to start a google sheet tracker if anyone is interested?


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

sam24112003 said:


> Anyone? Do you want me to start a google sheet tracker if anyone is interested?


Good idea, yes please start it


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

sudhindrags said:


> These are the exact questions you need to answer with respect to kids:
> 
> Does the applicant have children including any who may be deceased?
> - Yes if you have Kids
> ...


Thank you for detailed reply. I appreciate


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, wondering if you can advise, my citizenship application will be due this Nov, i have had to go back and forth to home due to family issues and as such i have been there 5 times totaling 7 months till now, i have been working full time since i landed and paying taxes n all, now my question is uptill Nov if i need to go back home for a visit should i go or delay it untill i have applied for Citizenship since its already 7 months that i have spent offshore in the 3 years and 2 months period that i have been here since PR.


I dont think it should effect as you have to apply in November 2020.

You have still got around 5 months remaining as it says "12 months in 4 years, *BUT* because is the final year so dont exceed 90 days starting from Nov 2019-Nov 2020.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, wondering if you can advise, my citizenship application will be due this Nov, i have had to go back and forth to home due to family issues and as such i have been there 5 times totaling 7 months till now, i have been working full time since i landed and paying taxes n all, now my question is uptill Nov if i need to go back home for a visit should i go or delay it untill i have applied for Citizenship since its already 7 months that i have spent offshore in the 3 years and 2 months period that i have been here since PR.


Hi NB,
thoughts pls?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> Anyone? Do you want me to start a google sheet tracker if anyone is interested?


yes please create one..


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Does anyone know what is next ceremony date for Brisbane City Council (after 26 Jan)?

Thanks


----------



## ashu270585 (Oct 24, 2017)

*Citizenship ceremony date*

Hi Experts,

Does anyone know what is next ceremony date for Brisbane City Council (after 26 Jan)?

Thanks


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys, I applied for citizenship in 1st week of December.

I know it’s still super early but does anyone know what’s the current time frame for application processing in WA?

I am seeing on immitracker Queensland applications get their test date in a month. That’s super quick.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

As suggested by many, I have drafted a spreadsheet to help us track the progress. Link to the spreadsheet is here. 
Please note this is just a draft and to help me kick start it I have picked up some cases from this thread. Please suggest any changes or improvements you would like to see in it by doing a DM. Thanks.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

MyImmiTracker has already a citizenship tracker. Its better if we keep updating the same tracker to get maximum data


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

I have a couple of questions about the citizenship application:

1. In the section where it asks for any other ID documents should we put each and every ID document we have under the category called 'other' ? such as:

- Social security number
- Photo ID card issued in NSW
- 4 licences - of which 1 is current and 3 are previous
- PAN number
- Previous Passport

and any other ID ? 

Also is there any advantage to adding multiple ID cards ? 



2. What is the issue date for the aadhar card ? It does not show on the one which I have - it only has some form numbers etc. ?

Please let me know.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions about the citizenship application:
> 
> ...


1. The only docs you should upload are Birth Certificate, Current Passport for proof of identity and previous passport if any to show evidence of travel, Current Driver's Licence, Utility bills, Certified photographs and Form 1195.

There is no advantage whatsoever in providing multiple IDs. In fact one should avoid providing docs which are not mentioned/required.


2. There should be a date on your E-Aadhar letter. This would generally be under "Digitally signed by UNIQUE IDENTIFICATION AUTHORITY OF INDIA". That is the date of issue.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Guys,

i applied for citizenship from NSW, Sydney on April 7th 2019 and i got a response today and my test date is scheduled on Feb 06th 2020.

Now along with that i got a mail stating the below

_Original overseas penal clearance certificate(s)
Please bring the original copy of your overseas penal clearance certificate to your
appointment.
An Overseas police clearance is required if:


✃ The applicant has lived or travelled outside Australia since turning 18 and
✃ Held a permanent Australian visa at that time and
✃ The total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more and
✃ The time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.
Applicants who meet the above criteria must provide police clearance certificates from all
overseas countries where they have spent a continuous period of more than 90 days or more
since the age of 18 years.
An examination of your application and departmental records shows that you have spent
more than 365 days overseas since you were granted permanent residence / turned
eighteen. As a result, it is necessary for you to provide original penal clearance certificate(s)
from the overseas country or countries where you have resided for a continuous period(s) of
90 days or more since you were first granted permanent residence / turned eighteen._

Now i know i entered australia after 10 months of my grant and i think according to this mail, i need to get a PCC from india for that and i also stayed in New zealand for more than 4 months. I already have a PCC for new zealand. Just want to confirm with the folks here is my understanding of the above is correct.

Also in the letter, they mention "overseas penal clearance certificate" and "Overseas police clearance". i am assuming its the same. I am hoping to get some insights from the experts in this forum. 

Thanks
Anish


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

anish13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i applied for citizenship from NSW, Sydney on April 7th 2019 and i got a response today and my test date is scheduled on Feb 06th 2020.
> 
> ...


You have to obtain PCC from both countries, India and New Zealand.

And yes Penal Clearance, Police Clearance or Character Certificate are same thing.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

*Birth Cert Translation*

Hi mates,
Can I use translated birth cert provided by DHA translating services. The reason I ask is that although I sent them my original one but they only gave me back the extract translation of birth record (beside my details, it only contains my parents's fullname)
Has any one used this successfully for citizenship application?
Thank you


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amigos said:


> Hi mates,
> Can I use translated birth cert provided by DHA translating services. The reason I ask is that although I sent them my original one but they only gave me back the extract translation of birth record (beside my details, it only contains my parents's fullname)
> Has any one used this successfully for citizenship application?
> Thank you


What? You sent your original birth certificate to DHA via post and they kept the original certificate and sent only a translated extract? Are you sure you sent it to DHA? 

I think you got your certificate transtaled by a NAATI accredited person and they forgot to send you the original copy of Birth Certificate.
For citizenship application you need to have hard copy of both original certificate and the translated extract.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

mustafa01 said:


> What? You sent your original birth certificate to DHA via post and they kept the original certificate and sent only a translated extract? Are you sure you sent it to DHA?
> 
> I think you got your certificate transtaled by a NAATI accredited person and they forgot to send you the original copy of Birth Certificate.
> For citizenship application you need to have hard copy of both original certificate and the translated extract.


Hi Mustafa,

I am sorry for confusing you. I mean I emailed DHA my original birth cert but they only provided extract translation - not all information translated and added (of course, that is Natti translation)

In DHA website, it is stated the full birth cert (with parents details) need to be used ,but the translation only pick up my parents' full name, that why I ask.

Thank you


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amigos said:


> Hi Mustafa,
> 
> I am sorry for confusing you. I mean I emailed DHA my original birth cert but they only provided extract translation - not all information translated and added (of course, that is Natti translation)
> 
> ...


You should get another NAATI translation done independently by contacting a NAATI accredited person. For this you need to show your original birth certificate in person to them. They will write everything mentioned in your original Birth Certificate and put their stamp on the translated extract because on the translated extract it should mention your full name, date of birth, parents name, place of birth (they might charge you under $120 for this).
You would need to provide this extract in immi account and carry it along with your original birth certificate on test day.


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> 1. The only docs you should upload are Birth Certificate, Current Passport for proof of identity and previous passport if any to show evidence of travel, Current Driver's Licence, Utility bills, Certified photographs and Form 1195.
> 
> There is no advantage whatsoever in providing multiple IDs. In fact one should avoid providing docs which are not mentioned/required.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mustafa.

1. Just to confirm what you mention is for uploading correct ? Please also let me know about the section in the application where you are filling up the details - one of the question says Other Identity documents with a button that says "Add" and you can click that to add the details of each ID. Do we need to provide all the details of the IDs that you have ? Note that this is not uploading of documents, but only providing the details such as ID number, date of issue and name and other details on it. 


2. Hmm I am not sure what is E-Aadhar letter. Is this found online ? 

Further on the Aadhar card, I found a date that is vertical written, on the left top side next to address details. Is this the issue date ?

Thank you


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sigemup said:


> Thank you Mustafa.
> 
> 1. Just to confirm what you mention is for uploading correct ? Please also let me know about the section in the application where you are filling up the details - one of the question says Other Identity documents with a button that says "Add" and you can click that to add the details of each ID. Do we need to provide all the details of the IDs that you have ? Note that this is not uploading of documents, but only providing the details such as ID number, date of issue and name and other details on it.
> 
> ...


1. Just add your current Australian Drivers Licence and no need to add other IDs. 

2. Yes that is the issue date.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. As you all know that we need to provide overseas police clearance certificates at the time of visa lodgement, so do we need to provide again while applying for citizenship?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. As you all know that we need to provide overseas police clearance certificates at the time of visa lodgement, so do we need to provide again while applying for citizenship?


You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;
the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;
> 
> the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
> 
> the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.


Does this apply to time before entry in Australia as well. For example if someone is granted visa in February 2020 and their IED is February 2021 and they only go to Australia after June 2020. Or does this apply to only after first entry. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Does this apply to time before entry in Australia as well. For example if someone is granted visa in February 2020 and their IED is February 2021 and they only go to Australia after June 2020. Or does this apply to only after first entry.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


...


> *since being granted a permanent Australian visa*


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

what if you submit your application, and then go overseas for 3-4 months... do you need a PCC for that? anyone know? on the website it only mentions before you apply.



mustafa01 said:


> ...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> what if you submit your application, and then go overseas for 3-4 months... do you need a PCC for that? anyone know? on the website it only mentions before you apply.


First off it is not advisable to be absent for 4 months from Australia after submitting citizenship application. Anything over 90 days raises concerns and you should inform DHA of your travel plans in advance.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys,
I did my citizenship test and interview and got an approval.

My home address is Perth but I will be working in Sydney and Melbourne for next few months.

My question is do I get the approval letter sent by email or by post? Once I get the approval letter do I have to book an appt with the local council or is it done automatically?

The reason being if they sent the approval letter by post I am planning to have it forwarded to a friends place.

I am planning to return to Perth for ceremony.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Hi guys,
> I did my citizenship test and interview and got an approval.
> 
> My home address is Perth but I will be working in Sydney and Melbourne for next few months.
> ...


First off, congrats.

Your approval letter should be emailed to you. If you can't find it in your email, then check your immi account under messages.
Now, your info will be forwarded to council and since you selected a council in/around Perth, you will get an email and a letter in post from your local MP. This correspondence will let you know when your ceremony will be held.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

melilla said:


> what if you submit your application, and then go overseas for 3-4 months... do you need a PCC for that? anyone know? on the website it only mentions before you apply.


While filling the application- there is a question which asks about your intention to travel outside australia in the next 12 months.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

So i have a question, once u submit your application it goes on into a queue right and i think your turn might come after 5,6 months at least when they open your application to process, so if u go overseas immediately after applying for say 2-3 months this should not be impacting your application right coz it might not have been opened yet?thoughts?


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

What if you break up the 4 months overseas into blocks, like 1-2months before applying and 2-3 afterwards? Or is that still concerning to them? 

Say you do go overseas for some time, but while overseas have no address in Australia because you want to save money on rent. Do you have to tell them that you have no address in Australia while travelling and will they be understanding of this, or is this also something concerning? 

Thanks heaps  



mustafa01 said:


> First off it is not advisable to be absent for 4 months from Australia after submitting citizenship application. Anything over 90 days raises concerns and you should inform DHA of your travel plans in advance.


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

Nilkot said:


> Hi guys,
> I did my citizenship test and interview and got an approval.
> 
> My home address is Perth but I will be working in Sydney and Melbourne for next few months.
> ...


Congratulation.
I did my test too today, in Brisbane.
The application status is still “Received”. I guess after finishing all sort of verifications, the status will be changed to “ Approved”.

Interview was good, I didn’t have my birth certificate or 10th class certificate. I shown them photo copy of the 10th class admit card. But I had PAN and PRAN Card original. She mentioned that she is happy with my documents.
As I mentioned before, I applied for my birth certificate from consulate, through VFS. I shown it today but she advised that this is not acceptable.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you mustafa01 and debdut!

Sometimes it does take a bit longer for status change but I do not think there is anything to worry about. It is just how some offices operate.

Wonder how long it takes for them to email the approval letter. My council has big overseas population, they hold ceremony quite frequently.

Would be interesting to see how long it takes.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Can someone please share the historic data of how many applications department has over last few months. 
Thanks


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> 1. Just add your current Australian Drivers Licence and no need to add other IDs.
> 
> 2. Yes that is the issue date.


Thank you Mustafa !


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

*Document upload format*

Hi Guys,

When uploading the documents for the citizenship application, do we need to have the first page as an index page that says what document it is in the pdf? 

Thank you


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

What should be the size of the photo scan for the form 1195 ? I know the size given by the department (specified on form 1195)
However, what size should it look like once it is scanned ? When I scan a printed photo of passport size, it looks very small. Is this ok ?
Or, should we upload the digital version of the original photo (rather than scanning the printed version of the same)

Thank you


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys, 

do documents need to be uploaded as pdf only or some JPEG files are also allowed to be uploaded ? 

Thank you


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> do documents need to be uploaded as pdf only or some JPEG files are also allowed to be uploaded ?
> 
> Thank you


pdf, jpg, png - all are allowed


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi every1,

How long is the wait time now a days to get the test invite after lodging the citizenship application?

Application Date: 23 Nov, 2019

*From the seniors experiences if any body can tell the approx expectation?*
Thanks.


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

And any best websites to prepare for the Test?
Is it difficult, when do I start preparation ?

Thanks


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

Do we need to upload all the pages of the Passport or only the bio pages of the passport ? 

Also, do we need to upload all passports (I have 2 - one previous and one current). 

Thank you


----------



## Rreddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I have a question about meeting residency requirements for my citizenship application. I arrived Australia in Feb 2014 on a student Visa and applied for a extension of student visa on dec 30 of 2015. I was issued a BVA while my application is being processed. In Sep 2016, DIBP refused my application. Following that I applied for AAT and judicial review. While waiting for my case to be be heard in the court, I was granted a 189 permanent visa in March 2019. Now that I have been issued a visa, I withdrew my judicial review application from the court. I was on bridging visa from dec 2016 to March 2019. I am now wondering if my stay here in Australia on bridging visa satisfy the 4 years residency requirement for citizenship application. Any insight is much appreciated.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey Guys, just a quick question.

Is the approval letter sent by post of any significance? I am in Sydney and the letter would be sent to my Perth address. Just wondering if it is ok if I do not collect the letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Hey Guys, just a quick question.
> 
> Is the approval letter sent by post of any significance? I am in Sydney and the letter would be sent to my Perth address. Just wondering if it is ok if I do not collect the letter.


It has no value whatsoever 

However, your ceremony will also be allotted based on Perth address 
If you are no longer living in Perth, update your current address

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi every1,
> 
> How long is the wait time now a days to get the test invite after lodging the citizenship application?
> 
> ...


Which state ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> And any best websites to prepare for the Test?
> Is it difficult, when do I start preparation ?
> 
> Thanks


Just read the book twice a day before the test
That is sufficient for most applicants 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do we need to upload all the pages of the Passport or only the bio pages of the passport ?
> 
> ...


The bio page and the address page
Both passports

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rreddy said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a question about meeting residency requirements for my citizenship application. I arrived Australia in Feb 2014 on a student Visa and applied for a extension of student visa on dec 30 of 2015. I was issued a BVA while my application is being processed. In Sep 2016, DIBP refused my application. Following that I applied for AAT and judicial review. While waiting for my case to be be heard in the court, I was granted a 189 permanent visa in March 2019. Now that I have been issued a visa, I withdrew my judicial review application from the court. I was on bridging visa from dec 2016 to March 2019. I am now wondering if my stay here in Australia on bridging visa satisfy the 4 years residency requirement for citizenship application. Any insight is much appreciated.


BVA also satisfies the conditions 

Cheers


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

NB said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi every1,
> ...



Thanks for the reply, i have lodged from MELBOURNE.?

Thanks🙌


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

NB said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> > And any best websites to prepare for the Test?
> ...


Will do.. Thanks 🙌


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

“It has no value whatsoever 
However, your ceremony will also be allotted based on Perth address If you are no longer living in Perth, update your current address Cheers”

Thanks NB!

My permanent address is still Perth address. I flew back to Perth for my interview / test appt. I am doing AirBnB in Sydney, hopping to few different suburbs. I plan to fly back to Perth for the ceremony. I hope the ceremony invitation is sent by email by the council. Because if they send it by post only I will miss the letter.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks NB! My permanent address is still Perth address. I flew back to Perth for my interview / test appt. I am doing AirBnB in Sydney, hopping to few different suburbs. I plan to fly back to Perth for the ceremony. I hope the ceremony invitation is sent by email by the council. Because if they send it by post only I will miss the letter.


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

I plan to go overseas for a few months and then temporarily don't have an Australian address because trying to save rent money. Is this a bad idea to save money like this? Will they look at this with concern? 

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So i have a question, once u submit your application it goes on into a queue right and i think your turn might come after 5,6 months at least when they open your application to process, so if u go overseas immediately after applying for say 2-3 months this should not be impacting your application right coz it might not have been opened yet?thoughts?


Anyone??


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Anyone??


there is question in Application , if you intend to leave Australia in next 12 months. You have to provide the answer as DHA is going to check your passpt history and will not process your application if you are offshore.

Here are the content from the website link

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#When

Travelling outside Australia
Let us know if you need to travel outside Australia while your application is being processed or while you are waiting for your ceremony.

In most cases, we cannot approve your application while you are outside Australia. You must also make the Australian Citizenship pledge within 12 months of your application being approved, or the approval may be cancelled.

If you need to travel, you must travel on your current passport. Make sure you have a valid visa that allows you to re-enter Australia. Apply for a Resident Return visa if the travel conditions on your visa have expired or are about to expire.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

melilla said:


> I plan to go overseas for a few months and then temporarily don't have an Australian address because trying to save rent money. Is this a bad idea to save money like this? Will they look at this with concern?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Melila,

Yes, I do not know if DHA checks the history of people where it live but it is a bad idea as you are going to provide a current address where you will not reside anymore.

It will be another story if you sublet the house and then leave but in any case, your application will not process if you are outside Australia.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

melilla said:


> I plan to go overseas for a few months and then temporarily don't have an Australian address because trying to save rent money. Is this a bad idea to save money like this? Will they look at this with concern?
> 
> Cheers


You can forward your mails to any known friend of yours at Australia Post for a cost. This way you will not miss any mails.

Secondly, DHA does track your movements in and out of the country when they process your application


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

I am not going out of the country. Just will not be home that’s all, like a FIFO job but without much time off.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder if it is going to delay the ceremony process


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for that  

Hearing mixed message about how long we can go overseas after submission   Is 4 months too much overseas, maybe it's best to break up the months to before and after I apply so they are not concerned about me? Has anyone here went overseas for a long time after applying?? 

Cheers  




arun05 said:


> Hi Melila,
> 
> Yes, I do not know if DHA checks the history of people where it live but it is a bad idea as you are going to provide a current address where you will not reside anymore.
> 
> It will be another story if you sublet the house and then leave but in any case, your application will not process if you are outside Australia.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

melilla said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Hearing mixed message about how long we can go overseas after submission   Is 4 months too much overseas, maybe it's best to break up the months to before and after I apply so they are not concerned about me? Has anyone here went overseas for a long time after applying??
> 
> Cheers


I would suggest that it is better to finish your business back in your country before applying for citizenship. you do not know what conditions or what terms will DHA put if you are going too much back in country. I heard the news a year ago that citizenship rejected as person move back to his country after applying for citizenship and his reason was his father's illness. but in his case, he stayed there more than 12 months


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

melilla said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Hearing mixed message about how long we can go overseas after submission   Is 4 months too much overseas, maybe it's best to break up the months to before and after I apply so they are not concerned about me? Has anyone here went overseas for a long time after applying??
> 
> Cheers


Short travels are never a problem, but not sure about 4 months. 

My suggestion is to finish your travel of 4 months that you anticipate and then apply for citizenship. You can do short travels after you apply, and that is perfectly fine.

All the best


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Short travels are never a problem, but not sure about 4 months.
> 
> My suggestion is to finish your travel of 4 months that you anticipate and then apply for citizenship. You can do short travels after you apply, and that is perfectly fine.
> 
> All the best


For short term travel like 2 weeks etc.. Do we need to inform Immi about that?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

cheetu said:


> For short term travel like 2 weeks etc.. Do we need to inform Immi about that?


Yes, if you are in the process of application. There is a specific question about it
No, if you have already applied. But do inform your local council about your absence in case you have finished your test and area awaiting ceremony


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Only problem is that you can't travel more than 3 months in the 12 months before you apply  
I wish travelling weren't such a big deal to them but I see why they do this 



fugitive_4u said:


> Short travels are never a problem, but not sure about 4 months.
> 
> My suggestion is to finish your travel of 4 months that you anticipate and then apply for citizenship. You can do short travels after you apply, and that is perfectly fine.
> 
> All the best


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

I did my test / interview last week and my status on immi account changed to approved.

Since then, I haven't received any further communication. The correspondence / message section in immi account has no details on the status change. 

Normally wouldn't you receive an email or notification if there was any change on application status?


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

once the status is changed to Approved, you'll receive a letter confirming your approval in your postal address


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you for the response

Is there no email or online letter of confirmation that the application has been approved?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I did my test / interview last week and my status on immi account changed to approved.
> 
> ...


I thought I will receive an email confirmation.


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Nilkot said:


> Thank you for the response
> 
> Is there no email or online letter of confirmation that the application has been approved?


You have the application status for that.. and Part of DHA process is still old school.. check your post in 7 - 8 days after approval


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

It has already been 11 days since approval.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> It has already been 11 days since approval.


That letter is worthless 
Don’t lose sleep over it
It’s the approval in Immiaccount which matters
If you are adamant that you need it, If you don’t get it even after 15 working days, call up the helpline
They will send another copy by post or email

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

NB said:


> That letter is worthless
> Don’t lose sleep over it
> It’s the approval in Immiaccount which matters
> If you are adamant that you need it, If you don’t get it even after 15 working days, call up the helpline
> ...


Thanks NB!

Just want to make sure I don't miss the invitation to the ceremony (in Perth), while I am in Sydney.

I've given my mailbox key to a friend who lives nearby. He told me there's nothing in mailbox yet. And considering there's no official correspondence on immi application about the status I became a bit concerned.

I was told the approval on immi account doesn't mean anything unless you get "the official letter". Wasn't sure this letter would come online or by post.

Don't really care about the letter if it serves no purpose. Seems like a non-functional step to the proceedings.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> Just want to make sure I don't miss the invitation to the ceremony (in Perth), while I am in Sydney.
> 
> ...


You can change your council to sydney easily 
No point in flying to Perth just for the ceremony 

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

NB said:


> You can change your council to sydney easily
> No point in flying to Perth just for the ceremony
> 
> Cheers


Just that i don't have a permanent address in Sydney, currently I am hovering around in AirBnBs. All my stuff and permanent address is in Perth.


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

I had my test on 21st January but my immi account still showing “received”.
Any chances of getting refusal notice instead of approval! Any example in past! 

THANKS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

debdut said:


> I had my test on 21st January but my immi account still showing “received”.
> Any chances of getting refusal notice instead of approval! Any example in past!
> 
> THANKS


Many applicants get approved even years after they have their test
You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

NB said:


> Many applicants get approved even years after they have their test
> You will have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB;
Waiting is not a issue to me.
I was reading somewhere, even minor traffic rules violation may cause for the rejection.
I have some demerit points for traffic rule violation although never been to court. This is my concern.
I was wondering is that interview and test the final step! Means, they have done all the background checks and found all good and then they invited me!
Or,
Even I passed, still they will continue checking my background!
Any idea please.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

debdut said:


> Thanks NB;
> Waiting is not a issue to me.
> I was reading somewhere, even minor traffic rules violation may cause for the rejection.
> I have some demerit points for traffic rule violation although never been to court. This is my concern.
> ...


Very difficult to tell at what stage you were invited for test
Some are invited when all checks are completed and they get approved even before they leave the test centre
Some may have to wait for hours, days, weeks, months and in rare cases for years till all checks are completed 

Cheers


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Folks, 
I have problem which I need your suggestions.
I moved from Dubai in 2017. In term of citizenship application, I will apply in April. 
However, I have a problem with one of the bank there and still negotiating to reach out to settlement plan. This had stopped me to get my good conduct. Eventhough it’s financial case, the don’t want to issue me any kind of certificates. 
I believe that Australia need someone with no criminal records NOT bank case. 

Any inputs?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have problem which I need your suggestions.
> I moved from Dubai in 2017. In term of citizenship application, I will apply in April.
> However, I have a problem with one of the bank there and still negotiating to reach out to settlement plan. This had stopped me to get my good conduct. Eventhough it’s financial case, the don’t want to issue me any kind of certificates.
> ...


They want a clear PCC
Check with Dubai police if this will prevent them from issuing a PCC to you
You will also have to answer YES to a question which asks if you have any legal case pending anywhere

Cheers


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

NB said:


> They want a clear PCC
> Check with Dubai police if this will prevent them from issuing a PCC to you
> You will also have to answer YES to a question which asks if you have any legal case pending anywhere
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB. If I said yes I have legal case, this will cause delaying in my application response?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

debdut said:


> Thanks NB;
> Waiting is not a issue to me.
> I was reading somewhere, even minor traffic rules violation may cause for the rejection.
> I have some demerit points for traffic rule violation although never been to court. This is my concern.
> ...


Minor traffic offences will not cause any delay in your processing as they are not criminal offences.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

Can I summarize the final stages of application (stages after the application is "approved" on immi account) as follows:

1. DHA sends an approval letter by post. This letter has no ceremony details and is thus irrelevant to the application.

2. An email is sent at least 4 weeks prior to the ceremony date. The ceremony date details are definitely sent by email.

Is this correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I summarize the final stages of application (stages after the application is "approved" on immi account) as follows:
> 
> ...


1. Correct 
2. No. If the ceremony is held directly by DHA, then you will get an email. If the ceremony is being held by a council, then you will probably not get an email as only very few councils send email

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Thanks NB. If I said yes I have legal case, this will cause delaying in my application response?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may
You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Correct
> 2. No. If the ceremony is held directly by DHA, then you will get an email. If the ceremony is being held by a council, then you will probably not get an email as only very few councils send email
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!

I just checked, my council website does say that they send ceremony invite by email. But I'll get my friend to check my mailbox every now and then.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## tripti (May 25, 2012)

tripti said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just started following this thread, here is our status:
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Here is the update on our application:

Citizenship Application: 15 Dec 2018
State: VIC
Council: Casey
Test Invitation email: 5 Jun 2019
Test/Interview Date: 21 Oct 2019
Approval: 21 Oct 2019
Ceremony: ??

Regards.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

tripti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the update on our application:
> 
> ...


You are still waiting on ceremony?!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nilkot said:


> You are still waiting on ceremony?!


got approved on the 18th of September 2019 and still waiting for the ceremony :/ 

Melbourne - Whitehorse Council.


----------



## tripti (May 25, 2012)

handyjohn said:


> MyImmiTracker has already a citizenship tracker. Its better if we keep updating the same tracker to get maximum data


I can't find the link to this tracker..could someone please share the link/path?

Thanks


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, I won't hold my breath for the ceremony invite.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok so one thing that's confusing me, it's said if you travel overseas after submitting application your application won't be processed untill you are back, my question is:
1-Normally when you submitt application the department doesn't start processing it straight away right? My understanding is it goes into a queue and may be after some months when its your turn they open up your application n process it.
2- if the above is true, say you travel overseas for 2 months straight after applying and you notify the department about it, what would happen then, would it go back in the queue( but if we believe point 1 to be true) how can it go back in queue when the turn has not even came yet. or would it be processed normally since the time you were offshore your applications turn to be processed didnt even come.
its confusing me fair bit.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Well. Update from my side.

Applied for passport for myself on same day (26-Jan) but needed guarantor and witness signatures for my daughter which took some time.

Today morning went to post office to apply for passport for my daughter. They didn't accept her overseas birth certificate as parents name had initials not expanded. They asked me to get letter from school and hospital confirming names mentioned in birth certificate is indeed ours.

I just went to different post office to try my luck. Fortunately, they accepted it without asking many questions.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Nilkot said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> I just checked, my council website does say that they send ceremony invite by email. But I'll get my friend to check my mailbox every now and then.
> 
> Thank you for the help!


I got email from DHA but it was a generic mail sent out to all people attending ceremony in my council. It did not had specific invite for me to attend ceremony. I received invite letters by post later on. I also received email from council asking to RSVP for the event and to confirm number of guests attending.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Ok so one thing that's confusing me, it's said if you travel overseas after submitting application your application won't be processed untill you are back, my question is:
> 1-Normally when you submitt application the department doesn't start processing it straight away right? My understanding is it goes into a queue and may be after some months when its your turn they open up your application n process it.
> 2- if the above is true, say you travel overseas for 2 months straight after applying and you notify the department about it, what would happen then, would it go back in the queue( but if we believe point 1 to be true) how can it go back in queue when the turn has not even came yet. or would it be processed normally since the time you were offshore your applications turn to be processed didnt even come.
> its confusing me fair bit.


I don’t think anyone knows how exactly they work internally. To simplify, if you are travelling, expect some delays and be prepared for it.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Ok so one thing that's confusing me, it's said if you travel overseas after submitting application your application won't be processed untill you are back, my question is:
> 1-Normally when you submitt application the department doesn't start processing it straight away right? My understanding is it goes into a queue and may be after some months when its your turn they open up your application n process it.
> 2- if the above is true, say you travel overseas for 2 months straight after applying and you notify the department about it, what would happen then, would it go back in the queue( but if we believe point 1 to be true) how can it go back in queue when the turn has not even came yet. or would it be processed normally since the time you were offshore your applications turn to be processed didnt even come.
> its confusing me fair bit.


Don't be confused, if you look at the process it clearly mentioned PCC and processing delays as below, which means they have the process to follow before inviting you to test and these do not happen in a day. if people are getting an invite for a test in 2 to 3 months, that means DHA starts processing the file much before that

Australian National Police Check
If you are 16 years of age or over, we will request a check on your behalf from the National Police Checking Service.


Your application might take longer to process if:

you do not complete it correctly
you do not include all the documents we need, or we need more information from you
it takes us time to verify your information


----------



## ramiz91 (Jan 29, 2020)

sudhindrags said:


> Well. Update from my side.
> 
> Applied for passport for myself on same day (26-Jan) but needed guarantor and witness signatures for my daughter which took some time.
> 
> ...



Your Citizenship ceremony held recently on 26th Jan 2020 normally its recommended in the Ceremony invitation letter to apply your Australian Passport after 10 business days of your citizenship ceremony, did any body object based on your citizenship Certificate Date and passport 
lodgement date.? 
Did you apply on Priority Service or just applied as normal 3 weeks service.


----------



## ramiz91 (Jan 29, 2020)

sudhindrags said:


> Well. Update from my side.
> 
> Applied for passport for myself on same day (26-Jan) but needed guarantor and witness signatures for my daughter which took some time.
> 
> ...


Hi Sudhindrags, 

Your Citizenship ceremony held recently on 26th Jan 2020 normally its recommended in the Ceremony invitation letter to apply your Australian Passport after 10 business days of your citizenship ceremony, did any body object based on your citizenship Certificate Date and passport 
lodgement date.? 
Did you apply on Priority Service or just applied as normal 3 weeks service.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> Well. Update from my side.
> 
> Applied for passport for myself on same day (26-Jan) but needed guarantor and witness signatures for my daughter which took some time.


Hi,
Did it take you more than 4 to 5 months to get a ceremony invite? I got approved in the first week of November last year and hoping to get an invite by mid March. The general trend is 4 to 5 months for 90 percent of the applications. How long before the date of the ceremony did you receive an update (email) from the council?

Thanks


----------



## mohsen.rbn (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi guys,
How many times and for how long can I stay overseas after lodging for citizenship? 
I have to travel at least twice a year to visit my old mom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

mohsen.rbn said:


> Hi guys,
> How many times and for how long can I stay overseas after lodging for citizenship?
> I have to travel at least twice a year to visit my old mom.
> 
> ...


You can travel for short term that doest hurt. but it is better to fill the details while filling the form or inform the department after the form as well.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

handyjohn said:


> Can someone please share the historic data of how many applications department has over last few months.
> Thanks


Citizenship number as of May 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -124,250
Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,695

Citizenship number as of June 30, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -138,387
Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,415

Citizenship number as of July 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -12,930
Applications in hand for Conferral - 198,477

Citizenship number as of August 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,600
Applications in hand for Conferral - 180,279

Citizenship number as of September 30, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,730
Applications in hand for Conferral - 163,926

Citizenship number as of October 31, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,683
Applications in hand for Conferral - 147,235

Citizenship number as of November 30, 2019

Applications received for Conferral -11,265
Applications in hand for Conferral - 135,054

Citizenship number as of *December 31, 2019*

Applications received for Conferral -*10,221*
Applications in hand for Conferral - *128,383*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> Citizenship number as of May 31, 2019
> 
> Applications received for Conferral -124,250
> Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,695
> ...


The number of applications being processed per month has come down from 35,000 to 17,500
That’s nearly half probably due to holidays in December and less number of applications available in the pool to process
The number of new applications is constant between 10-12,000 reflecting the 150,000 PRs being issued every year

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sandeepr said:


> Citizenship number as of May 31, 2019
> 
> Applications received for Conferral -124,250
> Applications in hand for Conferral - 221,695
> ...


Thanks..!!

Numbers from June and July 2019 sound interesting, especially the applications received. What changed post July 2019?
Otherwise, processing times seem steady.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Thanks..!!
> 
> Numbers from June and July 2019 sound interesting, especially the applications received. What changed post July 2019?
> Otherwise, processing times seem steady.


Earlier figures are for the entire year
From july the figures are for only that month

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Earlier figures are for the entire year
> From july the figures are for only that month
> 
> Cheers


OK, Makes sense, Thanks


----------



## axmed (Dec 23, 2019)

NB said:


> The number of applications being processed per month has come down from 35,000 to 17,500
> That’s nearly half probably due to holidays in December and less number of applications available in the pool to process
> The number of new applications is constant between 10-12,000 reflecting the 150,000 PRs being issued every year
> 
> Cheers


The 150k PRs dropped drastically after earl 2017 as the EOI invitations went from 5000 monthly to 600. So I am assuming the number of conferral applications will reduce even further. I am lodging my citizenship application May this year and hoping the applications on hand will be less than 90k by that time.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Please.help.me.Sydney said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> May I please seek a pro advice?
> 
> ...


As per their SLA, 75% of applicants will get ceremony within 5 months and 90% within 6 months. They won't entertain queries before 6 months.

With respect to waiting time, it all depends on how many people are still waiting in your council. Some councils have long waiting list and hence delay in ceremony is expected. See if your council suburbs have high migrant population.

My application was approved in August and I got my ceremony just few days ago despite having low migrant population in my council.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

ramiz91 said:


> Your Citizenship ceremony held recently on 26th Jan 2020 normally its recommended in the Ceremony invitation letter to apply your Australian Passport after 10 business days of your citizenship ceremony, did any body object based on your citizenship Certificate Date and passport
> lodgement date.?
> Did you apply on Priority Service or just applied as normal 3 weeks service.


Online validation of certificate doesn't work before 10 days. But, you still can proceed with passport application. Passport office also don't have any objection with it.

I did not apply for priority service. Normal 3 weeks one.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> Did it take you more than 4 to 5 months to get a ceremony invite? I got approved in the first week of November last year and hoping to get an invite by mid March. The general trend is 4 to 5 months for 90 percent of the applications. How long before the date of the ceremony did you receive an update (email) from the council?
> 
> Thanks


Approval on test date (Aug 2019)
Received mail from DHA sometime in December I think.
And then received invitation letter from DHA sometime towards 3rd week of December.
Lastly, received invite from council to RSVP and provide number of guests attending etc.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

sudhindrags said:


> Approval on test date (Aug 2019)
> Received mail from DHA sometime in December I think.
> And then received invitation letter from DHA sometime towards 3rd week of December.
> Lastly, received invite from council to RSVP and provide number of guests attending etc.




Hey mate did you get emails as well? or it was all letters?


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

sudhindrags said:


> rockyrambo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

*Sydney, applied May 2019*

Hi,

I’ve applied for my citizenship in May 2019 and my application status is Received.
However, I haven’t got any emails to know my test date! how can I follow up with the department to make sure that my application is complete and in progress? 
If there is email or phone for this purpose please let me know. I chose Sydney city when was applying. 

cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve applied for my citizenship in May 2019 and my application status is Received.
> However, I haven’t got any emails to know my test date! how can I follow up with the department to make sure that my application is complete and in progress?
> ...


You can call up and speak
But it’s a waste of time and energy
Moreover, you have to choose your current address as your test centre will be allocated accordingly 
If you are no longer in Sydney, update your address to melbourne 

Department of Home Affairs telephone: 131 881 (9am-5pm)

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

So, I emailed the council today, regarding the ceremony, and they replied straight away.

They said the ceremony invitation will be sent by email, 4-6 weeks prior to the ceremony.

They also said that DHA sends them a list every 5-6 weeks, and that the wait times are extensive right now, so it will be some time (4 months or more) before my ceremony date is actually locked in.

My council has very high no. of British and South African expats, it's surprising that they don't hold the ceremony more frequently.


----------



## mohsen.rbn (Jun 24, 2016)

Is there any time frame out there about the processing time of each council? 
Which councils are granting citizenship earlier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohsen.rbn said:


> Is there any time frame out there about the processing time of each council?
> Which councils are granting citizenship earlier?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Councils only do the ceremony after you are approved 
They have no role whatsoever during the entire process from application to approval
It’s totally dependent on DHA

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

mohsen.rbn said:


> Is there any time frame out there about the processing time of each council?
> Which councils are granting citizenship earlier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just email your council regarding the time frame between approval and ceremony. They'll give the details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Just email your council regarding the time frame between approval and ceremony. They'll give the details.


They will even not give that
They will simply tell that the ceremonies are allotted by DHA and they have no control over who gets invited, which is true also 

Cheers


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

NB said:


> They will even not give that
> They will simply tell that the ceremonies are allotted by DHA and they have no control over who gets invited, which is true also
> 
> Cheers


That's true. My council did tell me the wait is 6 months, but that info is generic and useless.


----------



## maddy_it2009 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I am applying for citizenship application. one of my friend told me that Birth Certificate is mandatory at time of interview. I don't have Birth Certificate .Could you please let me know what other document i can produce if i don't have birth certificate at time of interview.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

maddy_it2009 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am applying for citizenship application. one of my friend told me that Birth Certificate is mandatory at time of interview. I don't have Birth Certificate .Could you please let me know what other document i can produce if i don't have birth certificate at time of interview.


you can show the matriculation certificate too


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy_it2009 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am applying for citizenship application. one of my friend told me that Birth Certificate is mandatory at time of interview. I don't have Birth Certificate .Could you please let me know what other document i can produce if i don't have birth certificate at time of interview.


If you are from india, then Class X marksheet may suffice

Cheers


----------



## mohsen.rbn (Jun 24, 2016)

Nilkot said:


> Just email your council regarding the time frame between approval and ceremony. They'll give the details.




How long approvals do take? 

I heard if you lodge the application from Adelaide/Alice Spring/ low populated area you will get your citizenship earlier. Is that true?
(We just need to go there and live for couple of months until the ceremony)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

mohsen.rbn said:


> Nilkot said:
> 
> 
> > Just email your council regarding the time frame between approval and ceremony. They'll give the details.
> ...


Not that simplistic. It depends on location up to some extent. But, we don't know if moving to Adelaide will increase or decrease your timeline. And difference in timelines may even be negligible.

I would say, don't try to hack the system. Just apply under normal circumstances and wait for things to happen in it's time.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

It seems a bit radical to move cities just to speed up citizenship application process.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Just to inquire something but i think it may be answered before...

- Citizenship application was submitted and received by Immi; no schedule for exams yet. The 5 year PR visa is about to expire late this coming Feb but need to go out of Australia after the PR visa expires for a very urgent matter.
- anyone had this situation?
- of course need to apply for RRV but will there be any concerns in the application and approval of RRV? 
- any implications in my citizenship application? need to change any info on the application coz of the RRV ?

Hope anyone can help me on this.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mhyx said:


> Just to inquire something but i think it may be answered before...
> 
> - Citizenship application was submitted and received by Immi; no schedule for exams yet. The 5 year PR visa is about to expire late this coming Feb but need to go out of Australia after the PR visa expires for a very urgent matter.
> - anyone had this situation?
> ...


Yes was in that situation
What concerns you talking about?
No implications with the citizenship application. 
no changes were required


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

blak3 said:


> Mhyx said:
> 
> 
> > Just to inquire something but i think it may be answered before...
> ...


Thanks mate. My concern is that...there was a question in the citizenship application about going overseas in the next 12 months...will there be any problem in case i go out the country?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mhyx said:


> Thanks mate. My concern is that...there was a question in the citizenship application about going overseas in the next 12 months...will there be any problem in case i go out the country?


No issues if your overseas trip is a short one. Being out of country for months, could delay your Citizenship process


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Mhyx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate. My concern is that...there was a question in the citizenship application about going overseas in the next 12 months...will there be any problem in case i go out the country?
> ...




thanks heaps mate 😊👍


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I will file my citizenship application at the end of this month. Can someone please confirm what all the documents do I need to attach as evidence. I have not created the application yet and hence just preparing the documents and will file as I become eligible. Tentative documents list I can think of:

Current Passport
Utilities, Telephone and Internet Bills and Lease contract for address proof
Document for DOB
PR grant letter
AUS arrival date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will file my citizenship application at the end of this month. Can someone please confirm what all the documents do I need to attach as evidence. I have not created the application yet and hence just preparing the documents and will file as I become eligible. Tentative documents list I can think of:
> 
> ...


Download the form 1300t

You can get the complete list of documents required and what questions you will have to answer

Cheers


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

1. Do I need to attach the certified copies of my documents or the color scan would do?
2. The online form that I am filling on immi account site does not ask the details for identify declaration by a AUS citizen but the form 1300t does? Do I need to get the the form 1019 filled for identity declaration and attach the scan copy?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Subscribed....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> 1. Do I need to attach the certified copies of my documents or the color scan would do?
> 2. The online form that I am filling on immi account site does not ask the details for identify declaration by a AUS citizen but the form 1300t does? Do I need to get the the form 1019 filled for identity declaration and attach the scan copy?


There is no form 1019 that I know of 
Cheers


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I applied for PCC - India police check from Brisbane more than 2 weeks back and have not got processed yet. how much time it typically takes to process the PCC . Please not - My permanent address is different from passport address.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Nilkot said:


> It seems a bit radical to move cities just to speed up citizenship application process.


Yes but there is no big dependency of family, could be a good move to secure the citizenship sooner than later. It depends on person's priority.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

the citizenship ceremony invite came in today. Geez that was a close call as i am moving house next week.

i received an email with the ceremony details and they mentioned a letter will be sent as well.

details:
Application Mid feb 2019
Test and approval : 18 September 2019
Ceremony Invitation : 11 Feb 2020
Ceremony: 12 March 2020

Whitehorse Council


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

*Citizenship Application*

Hello all, I have a few questions regarding Citizenship application and hoping everyone can help me clarify.

I will be eligible to apply for Citizenship next month and my questions are:

1. Can I apply 1 application together with my partner as we both will be eligible? Or we have to lodge it separately?

2. After submitting the application, we are planning to go for a 1 month holiday overseas, is that going to be a problem?

3. We are moving into our new place next month before applying for Citizenship, do we have to update the address in our PR?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello all, I have a few questions regarding Citizenship application and hoping everyone can help me clarify.
> 
> I will be eligible to apply for Citizenship next month and my questions are:
> 
> ...


see my answers below the questions. Cheers. Ta.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mhyx said:


> see my answers below the questions. Cheers. Ta.


Answer 1 is wrong
Your spouse will have to apply separately and has to fulfill all the conditions independently


----------



## G.S.S (Feb 21, 2019)

*Australia Citizenship/Working in another state*

Hi All,

I am back to the forum looking for some help. I am extremely sorry if this question was answered already , I am unable to find answers.

I would like to know what will happen if I work with NSW SC 190 visa in Melbourne . Will it be a problem when I apply for citizenship.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

G.S.S said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am back to the forum looking for some help. I am extremely sorry if this question was answered already , I am unable to find answers.
> 
> ...


Can be
Integrity check is a big hurdle in citizenship applications 

But long before that, NSW May take action against you 

Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you Mhyx and NB  So everything should be okay. 

What documents do you guys recommending me getting in advance as i do not want to delay anything at all. I just want to submit the application on the day i become eligible and fly off after a few days.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

SAMYBOY said:


> Thank you Mhyx and NB  So everything should be okay.
> 
> What documents do you guys recommending me getting in advance as i do not want to delay anything at all. I just want to submit the application on the day i become eligible and fly off after a few days.


1.	Evidence of address - Driving Licence
2.	First arrival to Aus – passport/ if you have visa copy can attach
3.	Photo with signature doc – Our passport
4.	Birth certificate
5.	Present country of citizenship – current passport
6.	IDENTITY declaration – Form 1195 signed by authorized person and Photo (back side signed by “authorized person” and front scanned)


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> 1.	Evidence of address - Driving Licence
> 2.	First arrival to Aus – passport/ if you have visa copy can attach
> 3.	Photo with signature doc – Our passport
> 4.	Birth certificate
> ...


Thank you so much vemasani82. Much appreciated.

In point number 2, by first arrival to Australia, does it mean as a tourist or student? Because I came to Australia as a tourist in 2012 and in 2013 i came back as a student.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

SAMYBOY said:


> Thank you so much vemasani82. Much appreciated.
> 
> In point number 2, by first arrival to Australia, does it mean as a tourist or student? Because I came to Australia as a tourist in 2012 and in 2013 i came back as a student.


It is the legal residence start date.

Since you were not legal resident from 2012 to 2013, I believe 2013 will be the first arrival date.

I suggest you start the application and lots of things will get clear while doing so.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

sudhindrags said:


> It is the legal residence start date.
> 
> Since you were not legal resident from 2012 to 2013, I believe 2013 will be the first arrival date.
> 
> I suggest you start the application and lots of things will get clear while doing so.


Thank you for answering, sudhindrags. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

*Live in 2 cities – where to apply for citizenship ? Is there any rule for this ?*

Hi guys,

I am primarily in city 'A' as of now. But there maybe a project in another city 'B' where I may need to be for 4 – 6 months. And then in city A after that. At the point of application, I maybe in 'B'.

I would renting unit in both locations and likely have a licence converted to 'B' licence. And have utilities as well in both A and B.

So where should I apply for citizenship from ?


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

If I have visited the UK as a visitor and tourist on multiple occasions with a cumulative total of ~ 90 days, what is the process, in order to get a PCC.

The reason I am asking is because when I checked it, it is asking for documents and details such as last known address in UK and endorser and other information which I would think only a person who has lived there rather than visited would have.

Also, please confirm if this is the correct website to apply:

https://www.acro.police.uk/Police-Certificates-Online

Thank you


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am primarily in city 'A' as of now. But there maybe a project in another city 'B' where I may need to be for 4 – 6 months. And then in city A after that. At the point of application, I maybe in 'B'.
> 
> ...


If your ordinary residence is City "A" it would make sense to apply with this address, provided you have sufficient evidence to backup this address


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If I have visited the UK as a visitor and tourist on multiple occasions with a cumulative total of ~ 90 days, what is the process, in order to get a PCC.
> 
> ...


Yes, apply via ACRO WebSite and mention that you had multiple visits. you can provide any address where you stayed (can be a hotel too)


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

vemasani82 said:


> 1.	Evidence of address - Driving Licence
> 2.	First arrival to Aus – passport/ if you have visa copy can attach
> 3.	Photo with signature doc – Our passport
> 4.	Birth certificate
> ...


Hi,
For photo, do I need to scan with actual size or just take photo of the photo verified by authorised person?

Thank you,


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> 1. Do I need to attach the certified copies of my documents or the color scan would do?
> 2. The online form that I am filling on immi account site does not ask the details for identify declaration by a AUS citizen but the form 1300t does? Do I need to get the the form 1019 filled for identity declaration and attach the scan copy?


When you apply online, through immi account-you can attach color scans of original docs
You will also need to fill in form 1195- Identity declaration - and upload the scan online 

Form 1300T is for people who are mailing the Citizenship application-You dont need 1300T if you apply online through immi account.

regards
Nishant


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

amigos said:


> Hi,
> For photo, do I need to scan with actual size or just take photo of the photo verified by authorised person?
> 
> Thank you,


Go with Aus post. They will do it. The same can be used while applying for passport also. just say for Aus passport, while going for the photo

get it attested at the back side of the pic, with the person signing the form 1195.

scan front and back side of pic, sizing would be taken care while uploading the scan photo, which need to be uploaded during the submission of citizenship application.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

vemasani82 said:


> Go with Aus post. They will do it. The same can be used while applying for passport also. just say for Aus passport, while going for the photo
> 
> get it attested at the back side of the pic, with the person signing the form 1195.
> 
> scan front and back side of pic, sizing would be taken care while uploading the scan photo, which need to be uploaded during the submission of citizenship application.


Thank you,

I have my photo verified on hand already. But the think I confuse is if I put the actual photo in scanner, it would be quite small. If I take photo of the verified photo to upload, is that ok


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

amigos said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I have my photo verified on hand already. But the think I confuse is if I put the actual photo in scanner, it would be quite small. If I take photo of the verified photo to upload, is that ok


there is a way - specific way to get the Photo attested. Also this cannot be more than 6 months old ( as specified in the doc)

Person attesting - should write on the back of the photo and then sign. nothing on the main side (front side of the pic)

if this is how its is (your is satisfied) - go with it. 

if i remember, i have taken the pic of it (instead of Scan) and uploaded.


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Guys,

If one were to change their job after submitting the application, do we need to provide an update to the application ?

I have read that for address change and few others to provide an update to the application. But do we need to update it when there is a change to the job – is an update required ?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Sigemup said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If one were to change their job after submitting the application, do we need to provide an update to the application ?
> 
> I have read that for address change and few others to provide an update to the application. But do we need to update it when there is a change to the job – is an update required ?


Don't think so, I don't even remember my job details in the application.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

A quick one

When does someone need PCC (if they have stayed more than 90 days in one country). At the time of submitting the application or at the time of document verification (on the day of the citizenship test)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alokagrawal said:


> A quick one
> 
> When does someone need PCC (if they have stayed more than 90 days in one country). At the time of submitting the application or at the time of document verification (on the day of the citizenship test)?


At the time of verification of documents on interview date

Cheers


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

So I've just upgraded my driver's license to P1, still have my L license with me, which I had attached in my application. Do I need to submit my P1 now or it doesn't matter since I am still having my L with me?


----------



## acdc (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi , I am going to complete 4 years on PR by this 25th Feb 2020. I am currently in Adelaide - and my family is in Sydney. I am doing FIFO once every fortnight. I just want to know if I can apply citizenship from Adelaide or Sydney.

I think that the citizenship quota mainly dependent on the council where you stay, and if you apply from Sydney it might take longer as there are huge number of applications waiting and Sydney has a limited quota, whereas its different in Adelaide as Adelaide has a very few applications pending or in queue ( when compared with Sydney ) and you might get picked faster...that too I stay in a suburb in Adelaide and not in CBD where there are more chances to get my citizenship faster. Appreciate it if you can please provide some inputs in this regards. Citizenship is very crucial to me, as my parents are old and I need to go home asap. Please provide some inputs or any advise to get my citizenship faster. Appreciate it.

Thanks for reading friends, AC-DC


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

max1216 said:


> So I've just upgraded my driver's license to P1, still have my L license with me, which I had attached in my application. Do I need to submit my P1 now or it doesn't matter since I am still having my L with me?


Yes. Upload the latest document scan and you also need to take it to interview when they call.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

acdc said:


> Hi , I am going to complete 4 years on PR by this 25th Feb 2020. I am currently in Adelaide - and my family is in Sydney. I am doing FIFO once every fortnight. I just want to know if I can apply citizenship from Adelaide or Sydney.
> 
> I think that the citizenship quota mainly dependent on the council where you stay, and if you apply from Sydney it might take longer as there are huge number of applications waiting and Sydney has a limited quota, whereas its different in Adelaide as Adelaide has a very few applications pending or in queue ( when compared with Sydney ) and you might get picked faster...that too I stay in a suburb in Adelaide and not in CBD where there are more chances to get my citizenship faster. Appreciate it if you can please provide some inputs in this regards. Citizenship is very crucial to me, as my parents are old and I need to go home asap. Please provide some inputs or any advise to get my citizenship faster. Appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading friends, AC-DC


What address you have in your DL, go with that address. They will only ask these three documents during interview:

1. DL
2. Medicare card
3. Birth Certificate

If you have different address in DL than given address in application, it might lead to unnecessary complications.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi All,

In the citizenship applicaiton, we need to provide an evidence of document for fist arrival in Australia. 
Can someone please explain how can we provide the proof of first arrival in Australia when there is no arrival stamp in the passport.

I arrived in Australia as temporary resident in 2016
Got PR while at onshore in 2017
No arrival stamps in the passport that shows my arrival in Australia
Has anyone tried requesting it from DHA via form 1359?

Is it okay if I just share all the passport details and the PR grant, Vevo details?


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

*Australian citizenship processing time in specific city/council*

Hi ALL
Can any body guide me ?
Does it matter in which state/council/city U r submitting citizenship application ?
I mean, if I apply in some different city/council, will it take less time ?
As big cities may be crowded (like Sydney) and less crowded like Launceston/Darwin etc. 
If this is true; which is the ideal (quickest) city to apply for citizenship to avail least time in citizenship processing. 
Ali


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Tapidum said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> Can any body guide me ?
> 
> ...


Just read through last few posts on this same thread and you will have your answer. 

Short answer: no one knows and majority believe that city location doesn't have any impact.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the citizenship applicaiton, we need to provide an evidence of document for fist arrival in Australia.
> Can someone please explain how can we provide the proof of first arrival in Australia when there is no arrival stamp in the passport.
> ...


Hi guys,

any leads here please?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Tapidum said:


> Hi ALL
> Can any body guide me ?
> Does it matter in which state/council/city U r submitting citizenship application ?
> I mean, if I apply in some different city/council, will it take less time ?
> ...


You don't actually choose the city/council to apply to. Ceremonies depend on council that is in charge of where you live at the time.

You can try this link below to get an idea how long a person in your area currently waits before getting a ceremony location.
https://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/ceremony_backlog


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Tapidum said:


> Hi ALL
> Can any body guide me ?
> Does it matter in which state/council/city U r submitting citizenship application ?
> I mean, if I apply in some different city/council, will it take less time ?
> ...


Citizenship application is independent of the city / council you apply from, it's a function of complexity of your case.

I know friends who had their application approved in 2-3 months in Sydney, and some who are still waiting for any response for more than a year and they applied in Adelaide & Alice Springs.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> any leads here please?


Hi,

I recently requested movement records from the department- using form 1359
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1359.pdf

Since you do not have a passport stamp, the movement record is enough for evidence of your first arrival.

The Movement record has details of your flight/ship no and date .

They usually take 2 weeks to send you the movement records by email.

regards
Nishant


----------



## mani1627 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Friends,

Me (my daughter) and my Wife lodged citizenship applications as below:

Me and My wife : lodged 13th Nov 2019
Test Passed date : 30th Jan 2020 (Myself)
Test Passed date : 3rd Feb 2020 (Wife)
Approval me and my wife both : Still Waiting

In the mean time i want to change my name as it is long one need to do short version of it as every time its difficult in filling up forms and some cards / licences which never reflects my full name.

Can i change it now? i mean what if i am in the process of changing name and got my approval ?
or else can i wait for approval and before my citizenship ceremony i can apply?

kindly guide

Thanks
Mani


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

We are applying for citizenship and for the question "Since the age of 18 years, have you lived or travelled outside Australia (only consider the last 10 years)?"
Do we need to include the period we were living in India before we were granted PR and moved to Australia or is it only the time travelled outside Australia after we were granted PR and moved to Australia?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Include everything since 18 yrs old


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

"Since the age of 18 years and in the last 10 years'' - all your travels


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I had applied for my citizenship in June 2019. I have now got a test date at mid March 2020.

I am moving cities on end of February. How do I get my test moved to a new city and rescheduling.

Rescheduling online gives an option only to reschedule to current city. 

Also in Immi account online, update address does not give an option to update the address as of a particular date, so do I need to wait till the date of my move then and update the address.

Thanks,
chaths


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

Chaths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for my citizenship in June 2019. I have now got a test date at mid March 2020.
> 
> ...


Is there a DIBP number whom I can call to discuss this? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chaths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for my citizenship in June 2019. I have now got a test date at mid March 2020.
> 
> ...


You can try to bring the test date forward so that you an complete before you move
Else call up 131 880 and talk

Cheers


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

NB said:


> You can try to bring the test date forward so that you an complete before you move
> Else call up 131 880 and talk
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## karthikbommiah (Jan 16, 2017)

hi, i have received my citizenship interview test date, while checking the list of documents i realised i lost my old passport which has evidence of my first arrival in australia, what can i do now to prove my first entry.pls guide me .


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

karthikbommiah said:


> hi, i have received my citizenship interview test date, while checking the list of documents i realised i lost my old passport which has evidence of my first arrival in australia, what can i do now to prove my first entry.pls guide me .


Use form 1359 to request the movement details. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1359.pdf

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikbommiah (Jan 16, 2017)

thank you, is there an substitute for birth certificate as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikbommiah said:


> thank you, is there an substitute for birth certificate as well?


Class X marksheet if it has your name and birth date along with your parents name

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

blak3 said:


> the citizenship ceremony invite came in today. Geez that was a close call as i am moving house next week.
> 
> i received an email with the ceremony details and they mentioned a letter will be sent as well.
> 
> ...


Hi.. Did you get an email on your registered email address? Are they using Australia post to send the letter?


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi Friends

My first post in this Forum.

I'll be due to file for citizenship in Marc 2020. Can I complete my application and save it before the due date?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> My first post in this Forum.
> 
> I'll be due to file for citizenship in Marc 2020. Can I complete my application and save it before the due date?


You can start the application but you wont be able to complete.
It will be stuck at residence calculator page.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Anybody here from Mackay Regional Council? My timeline so far is given below. Any ideas as to when can I expect invitation for test?

Current status - Permanent Resident

Citizenship Application: 13/12/2019

Invitation: TBA

Test Date: TBA

Approval: TBA

Ceremony: TBA

Mackay Regional Council, Mackay, Queensland


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

cheetu said:


> You can start the application but you wont be able to complete.
> It will be stuck at residence calculator page.


Thanks a lot. That's where I got stuck. I replied yes to a question asking do you have approval from minister. Then it let's me go further.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

karthikbommiah said:


> hi, i have received my citizenship interview test date, while checking the list of documents i realised i lost my old passport which has evidence of my first arrival in australia, what can i do now to prove my first entry.pls guide me .


Heym when did you applied for your citizenship?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Thanks a lot. That's where I got stuck. I replied yes to a question asking do you have approval from minister. Then it let's me go further.


do you actually have any approval from minister?


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

cheetu said:


> do you actually have any approval from minister?


Na. Just to move ahead I selected Yes. I am not sure once I'll go back and select No for minister approval later on, data on further pages will stay or not.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Na. Just to move ahead I selected Yes. I am not sure once I'll go back and select No for minister approval later on, data on further pages will stay or not.


Don’t try these tricks
It’s a very simple application 
You can complete it when you actually become eligible 

Cheers


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

NB said:


> Don’t try these tricks
> It’s a very simple application
> You can complete it when you actually become eligible
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. That's what I was thinking you confirmed it.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Na. Just to move ahead I selected Yes. I am not sure once I'll go back and select No for minister approval later on, data on further pages will stay or not.


if u selected Yes for minister approval.. then u might have different set of questions in following screens etc.. u never know..
so i suggest dont do this


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

cheetu said:


> if u selected Yes for minister approval.. then u might have different set of questions in following screens etc.. u never know..
> so i suggest dont do this


I checked next few pages but there is nothing unusual I could see but you never know. I am dropping off this idea now.


----------



## maddy_it2009 (Sep 7, 2019)

HI NB,
how much time it takes to application approved after citizenship test?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

I have got an interview and test date to be held in NSW but now I am in VIC. Any one else was in similar situation? Can I ask DHA to reschedule to another state. 
I have updated my contact details in online site.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got an interview and test date to be held in NSW but now I am in VIC. Any one else was in similar situation? Can I ask DHA to reschedule to another state.
> I have updated my contact details in online site.


Call up the helpline and ask them to change your test location
You will probably get a new test invite in due course


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy_it2009 said:


> HI NB,
> how much time it takes to application approved after citizenship test?


It can be immediately also or may take time depending on your circumstances 
No one can be sure
I have heard of rare applicants waiting more then a year also for approval after passing the test 

Cheers


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

If you have moved to Victoria and you haven't advised department of your new address then you need to advise them immediately by completing 929 form via email or online portal. It can take up to 1-2 months to get the address updated ( you may call and confirm of your new address) then your details will be sent to the local test centre, depending upon the availability you will be advised of the new test date. 

Say you are only in Vic ( just for couple of days etc and can't attend the test) then call the department and try scheduling.

Girl Aussie



ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got an interview and test date to be held in NSW but now I am in VIC. Any one else was in similar situation? Can I ask DHA to reschedule to another state.
> I have updated my contact details in online site.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Council sends ceremony letter to applicant's home address followed by an email. It usually comes via normal Australia Mail.

Girl Aussie 



rockyrambo said:


> Hi.. Did you get an email on your registered email address? Are they using Australia post to send the letter?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

4-6 months, in total 2 years from the start of application to ceremony.

Girl Aussie 



maddy_it2009 said:


> HI NB,
> how much time it takes to application approved after citizenship test?


----------



## Thinu (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi All 
I have been following this thread for last few months 
Thought updating my Time line 

Applied - 23/02/2019

Test Invitation- 12 /01/2020
Test - 11/02/2020

Approved- 19/02/2020

Thanks You


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi.. Did you get an email on your registered email address? Are they using Australia post to send the letter?


got an email and a letter a week later to my residential address provided. the email you receive does not show in the immi account though.


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello everyone
I'll file for my citizenship in March but passport of my son is expiring in June 2020. Do I need to renew the passport before applying for the citizenship?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Hello everyone
> I'll file for my citizenship in March but passport of my son is expiring in June 2020. Do I need to renew the passport before applying for the citizenship?


No one knows how long the citizenship will take to come through and he wont be able to travel without a valid passport. some countries also require 6 months passport validity from departure date
you would know better if he needs it renewed or not.


----------



## simu1980 (Apr 19, 2016)

Dear All,

This forum was immensely helpful to me during my PR process while I just waited and waited to hear from my Migration Agent.

This year, we will be applying for Australian Citizenship and have few queries, listed as below:
What is the Form Number to be filled for Australian Citizenship?
Do I need to fill the same Form for my wife also separately?
How do we include our kids in the Citizenship Form if both of us are applying?
I have my Birth Certificate in Punjabi Language but does not have my name (have "xxx" instead...Old times you know!) If I apply my Birth Certificate thru VFS on basis of Passport, can it be accepted? Please suggest.


Will appreciate your feedback.

Thank you 
Simrat


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

simu1980 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This forum was immensely helpful to me during my PR process while I just waited and waited to hear from my Migration Agent.
> 
> ...


You have asked the same question in a separate thread created by you. Please avoid duplicates....

Link to your thread --> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...elp-needed-filing-australian-citizenship.html


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello friends, i received the below email yesterday, any of you receive the same and can let me know if i will receive the appointment schedule soon ? 

Thanks very much, 

---------------------

REQUEST FOR ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS TO BRING TO YOUR CITIZENSHIP APPOINTMENT

Dear ....., 

Thank you for submitting an application for Australian Citizenship.

Citizenship application - Request for additional documentation
You will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available.

Once your citizenship appointment has been booked, you will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of your appointment.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

imugly said:


> Hello friends, i received the below email yesterday, any of you receive the same and can let me know if i will receive the appointment schedule soon ?
> 
> Thanks very much,
> 
> ...


the average processing times are on the citizenship website. no one can tell when you will get your appointment. the process is not transparent. however once you have it, you can try rescheduling to an earlier date.


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Blak3, as i am curious to know who got the same email and how soon they would got the appointment invite after that. It seems to me the application is currently being reviewed thus the mentioned email is generated. 




blak3 said:


> the average processing times are on the citizenship website. no one can tell when you will get your appointment. the process is not transparent. however once you have it, you can try rescheduling to an earlier date.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

you just have to wait to hear back really. not much to do unless they contact you asking for additional documents.


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks mate, luckily i have just received the appointment schedule letter today afternoon for the test on 1 May, however i am also luckily able to reschedule the test to next Monday. 



blak3 said:


> you just have to wait to hear back really. not much to do unless they contact you asking for additional documents.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Can you please share your application date and city. 
Thanks


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

handyjohn said:


> Can you please share your application date and city.
> Thanks


Hi, applied mid Aug 2019 in Sydney. Cheers


----------



## gawhemant (Jul 19, 2016)

*Passport Expiry Concern*

Hi All,

My citizenship application is approved on 1st Oct, 2019 and I am awaiting for ceremony Invitation.

Meanwhile my passport is due to expire on 19th April, 2020 and I am concerned if I do not get invitation for ceremony before the passport expiry will my citizenship and PR be invalid since the travel document I have used will expire as well.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gawhemant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My citizenship application is approved on 1st Oct, 2019 and I am awaiting for ceremony Invitation.
> 
> ...


Nope
You need not have a valid passport on the date of the ceremony

If you don’t plan to travel before you get your ceremony and new Australian passport, no need to renew your existing passport

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Call up the helpline and ask them to change your test location
> You will probably get a new test invite in due course
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, yes I have updated address in immi account and called them as well


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

girlaussie said:


> If you have moved to Victoria and you haven't advised department of your new address then you need to advise them immediately by completing 929 form via email or online portal. It can take up to 1-2 months to get the address updated ( you may call and confirm of your new address) then your details will be sent to the local test centre, depending upon the availability you will be advised of the new test date.
> 
> Say you are only in Vic ( just for couple of days etc and can't attend the test) then call the department and try scheduling.
> 
> Girl Aussie



Thanks. I just moved to VIC , updated address online and called them as well. They said that they will transfer my file to VIC but also told that no timeline can be given. Just want to check based on experience of forum members, do we know usually how much time it takes to change the test location from NSW to VIC


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Can anyone please help me with the list of docs required to file for citizenship


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Can anyone please help me with the list of docs required to file for citizenship


You can check in form 1300t
Very minimal documents are required 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Thanks. I just moved to VIC , updated address online and called them as well. They said that they will transfer my file to VIC but also told that no timeline can be given. Just want to check based on experience of forum members, do we know usually how much time it takes to change the test location from NSW to VIC


Vic issues test invites very fast, so hopefully you will not have a long wait
No one can give a exact timeline, if that’s what you are looking for 

Cheers


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Has anyone sat the citizenship test/interview in the last month or so? What were the questions? What documents were checked? Is the school certificate/marks sheet accepted as an alternative for BC? Has anyone used aadhaar card as DOB proof successfully?
Thanks!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone with experience applying for 15 and under? I've made the application, but just interested to hear experience of turn-around times...


----------



## maddy_it2009 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi 
I had given test last week. I had given my 10th certificate in stead of birth certificate .they accepted it and allowed me to sit in test. Now waiting for Approval letter.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

gawhemant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My citizenship application is approved on 1st Oct, 2019 and I am awaiting for ceremony Invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi.. Which council would you belong to? I just noticed that the time from approval to ceremony increased from 5 to 6 and 7 months. I got approved on the 7th of November and haven't heard anything on my ceremony invite.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> gawhemant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Just found a 'wiki' page (whirlpool) on the backlog of ceremonies by council.. Not sure whether that's updated real time but seems that people approved in august are still waiting for the ceremony!!


----------



## sonaxinh (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have done the test last week and here is my timeline:

17/12/2019: Submitted 
06/02/2020: Received email with test date
27/02/2020: Sit the test
27/02/2020: Application approved (on the same day with the test).

Location: Brisbane

May I ask that after the application is approved, we just have to wait for the letter from local council for the ceremony details?

Thanks and all the best to you here. We're almost there, very very close 

Cheers,
emma


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonaxinh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have done the test last week and here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


That’s correct
In case the backlog goes very high, DHA may organise its own departmental ceremony also, invites for which are sent by email 

Cheers


----------



## sonaxinh (Nov 30, 2018)

thanks very much for your helpful info!

cheers,
em



NB said:


> That’s correct
> In case the backlog goes very high, DHA may organise its own departmental ceremony also, invites for which are sent by email
> 
> Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sonaxinh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have done the test last week and here is my timeline:
> 
> ...



Congratulation.
Luck you....soooo quick.
Applied in 1st week of Dec 2019, so far, no news.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
I am filling up my online citizenship application form and have the following query.
On page #23 that asks for first arrival in Australia, I have received the first arrival details in the form of movement records from the department of home affairs and have the tickets and other stuff to show but nothing in stamped in the passport. 

Question 1: what option do I need to choose. - Select one document from the list below

If I choose other document then what should be the answer of 
Question2: ve all the details of the applicant's passport or document for travel already been collected in this application?

The passport I used for first arrival and has the PR grant got expired and I currently have new passport / travel document - the PR has been transferred.
If I select Yes for question 2 above: 
then 
Question 3 Select the relevant passport or document for travel -' I am getting the new passport details here .

Please advise.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

While filling the online citizenship application form. After page 24, I am directed to page #34 directly, Is this expected? I understand depending on the details entered but is this the case with other applicants as well?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> hi guys,
> i am filling up my online citizenship application form and have the following query.
> On page #23 that asks for first arrival in australia, i have received the first arrival details in the form of movement records from the department of home affairs and have the tickets and other stuff to show but nothing in stamped in the passport.
> 
> ...



please ignore teh query. I have got the solution to this


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Right before my test the case officer told me my application could take up to 36 months to approve after test. Am i a unique case or has this been said to anyone else too?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

I guess I will share my experience.

Date application submitted: 21/11/19 (with complete set of docs) - Victoria Applicant
Date when notification of interview/test invite received: 27/02/20
Rescheduled test invite date to 28/02/20
Approval date: 28/02/20 

There are couple of thing I want to highlight here.
Your application status (Received) will not change when you receive notification for interview/test invite but it will come up under "Messages" sections. Every time you reschedule interview/test invite appointment you will see a new line added as "Citizenship Appointment Letter" in 'Messages' section in your immi account.

Once you completed your appointment, at some stage your application status will change to "Approved". This can happen within an hour of your test or might even take 12 months (very rare case).
Once the status is changed to approved, you will not receive any correspondence in your immi account but you will receive a letter of approval from DoHA via post in about 10 days from the date of approval.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> I guess I will share my experience.
> 
> Date application submitted: 21/11/19 (with complete set of docs)
> Date when notification of interview/test invite received: 27/02/20
> ...


Hi Mustafa,

Thank you for sharing your experience. 

Did you get the notification of test/interview via email or you checked regularly in immiaccount under messages?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

arun05 said:


> Hi Mustafa,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience.
> 
> Did you get the notification of test/interview via email or you checked regularly in immiaccount under messages?


Both


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> Both


Thank you for clarifying


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

arun05 said:


> Thank you for clarifying


what is your timeline and which State?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> what is your timeline and which State?


Submitted for me and my wife: 28th Nov 2019
state: victoria


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

arun05 said:


> Submitted for me and my wife: 28th Nov 2019
> state: victoria


Not long to go then because with Citizenship Applications there is no priority processing based like in visas (high pointers scenario). It's just first come first serve. You are most probably next in the queue.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> Not long to go then because with Citizenship Applications there is no priority processing based like in visas (high pointers scenario). It's just first come first serve. You are most probably next in the queue.


Yup, waiting for that mail. 

thank you again

Cheers


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

*bukhari*



mustafa01 said:


> I guess I will share my experience.
> 
> Date application submitted: 21/11/19 (with complete set of docs) - Victoria Applicant
> Date when notification of interview/test invite received: 27/02/20
> ...



Thanks.. yeah i am aware of that but the way he mentioned it to be 36 months. and my status not changing after test (second day now) I have strong feeling he put me in some sort of 'randomly selected' list for checks or something.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

bukhari said:


> Thanks.. yeah i am aware of that but the way he mentioned it to be 36 months. and my status not changing after test (second day now) I have strong feeling he put me in some sort of 'randomly selected' list for checks or something.


Well for some applicants is very simple, for some its not that simple. Most of the time the wait it because, they are yet to verify some things/docs/travel history/child custody, etc etc. Some times its depends on how busy that particular State Centre is. Which State you applied from?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

mustafa01 said:


> Well for some applicants is very simple, for some its not that simple. Most of the time the wait it because, they are yet to verify some things/docs/travel history/child custody, etc etc. Some times its depends on how busy that particular State Centre is. Which State you applied from?


Sydney (NSW)


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

bukhari said:


> Right before my test the case officer told me my application could take up to 36 months to approve after test. Am i a unique case or has this been said to anyone else too?


That could be the maximum timeline but never heard of such a long time frame. Hopefully you get approval within the next month if not in the next few days. Please keep us posted.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

are you sure they said 36 or 3 to 6 months?


----------



## maddy_it2009 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi All,

I have given test on 21 feb and passed but still in immi account status is received .
How much time they will take for approval letter?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy_it2009 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given test on 21 feb and passed but still in immi account status is received .
> How much time they will take for approval letter?


It can take any period of time
Some get approved in minutes, some wait for more then a year also
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blak3 said:


> are you sure they said 36 or 3 to 6 months?


Someone had filed a FOI a few months ago

It showed several thousand cases still pending from 2016
So 36 months is possible in rarest cases

Cheers


----------



## kris9 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Anyone from Brisbane applied for Citizenship? Would like to get a glimpse of how far are the invites. I've applied in Feb 2020 and I've seen in other forums that Jan applicants are getting the invites.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kris9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone from Brisbane applied for Citizenship? Would like to get a glimpse of how far are the invites. I've applied in Feb 2020 and I've seen in other forums that Jan applicants are getting the invites.


Quite possible 
DHA has really expedited the processing 

Cheers


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi,
I got invited to attend a ceremony on 03/04 , but on following day (04/04) I'm flying overseas and coming back on 19/04.
Will I be able to enter Australia without Australian passport on any other document?


----------



## kris9 (Mar 3, 2020)

mattt said:


> Hi,
> I got invited to attend a ceremony on 03/04 , but on following day (04/04) I'm flying overseas and coming back on 19/04.
> Will I be able to enter Australia without Australian passport on any other document?


Once you get the citizenship confirmed, your existing Visa will be cancelled.


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am overseas at the moment and been overseas for almost 4months. So can I apply for citizenship from overseas as it gives an option. Does it make any difference? Can someone clarify please.

Thanks
Dimple


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am overseas at the moment and been overseas for almost 4months. So can I apply for citizenship from overseas as it gives an option. Does it make any difference? Can someone clarify please.
> 
> Thanks
> Dimple


I think you cannot meet the general residence requirement as per point 3 below as you mentioned you are overseas for almost 4 months. 

Meet the general residence requirement
At the time you apply you must have been:

1. living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years
2. a permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen for the past 12 months
3. away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, 
including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

blak3 said:


> are you sure they said 36 or 3 to 6 months?


I hope you are correct and I am just being dumb!!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

bukhari said:


> I hope you are correct and I am just being dumb!!


im sure you are not dumb whether im correct or not. It's a waiting game for now. i hope you get it soon. all the best.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

kris9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone from Brisbane applied for Citizenship? Would like to get a glimpse of how far are the invites. I've applied in Feb 2020 and I've seen in other forums that Jan applicants are getting the invites.


I have applied on 25th Feb 2020, awaiting news, from what i have read on different forums, People in QLD who applied in Jan 2020 have started receiving test invites now.

Hopefully the dates i get dont conflict with my planned travel dates in 2020.


----------



## kris9 (Mar 3, 2020)

nishantdhote said:


> I have applied on 25th Feb 2020, awaiting news, from what i have read on different forums, People in QLD who applied in Jan 2020 have started receiving test invites now.
> 
> Hopefully the dates i get dont conflict with my planned travel dates in 2020.


True. The one's that I was tracking, took 5-6 weeks for the one's applied in Jan '20. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishantdhote said:


> I have applied on 25th Feb 2020, awaiting news, from what i have read on different forums, People in QLD who applied in Jan 2020 have started receiving test invites now.
> 
> Hopefully the dates i get dont conflict with my planned travel dates in 2020.


You can always reschedule to avoid your travel dates 
You can usually bring it forward or postpone it as open slots are available 
You may have to try a few times

Cheers


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

nishantdhote said:


> I have applied on 25th Feb 2020, awaiting news, from what i have read on different forums, People in QLD who applied in Jan 2020 have started receiving test invites now.
> 
> Hopefully the dates i get dont conflict with my planned travel dates in 2020.


Yes this is true for Brisbane, Cairns and Townsville. Not sure about other places in QLD. I'm from Mackay and applied in 2nd week of December 2019. So far, nothing.


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you A run,
I think I need to wait a while. I really appreciate your response. 

Thanks


arun05 said:


> kaurcool6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

yashsr said:


> Yes this is true for Brisbane, Cairns and Townsville. Not sure about other places in QLD. I'm from Mackay and applied in 2nd week of December 2019. So far, nothing.


what is the trend in Brisbane City council. anybody in this forum has received invite for recent 2-3 months old application?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

hi guys,

what is the national identify number in the passport details in identity documents section? Do I need to provide any national id number (aadhaar card) or the file number of the passport?

Any suggestions


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what is the national identify number in the passport details in identity documents section? Do I need to provide any national id number (aadhaar card) or the file number of the passport?
> 
> Any suggestions


Can I provide my medicare card number here?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what is the national identify number in the passport details in identity documents section? Do I need to provide any national id number (aadhaar card) or the file number of the passport?
> 
> Any suggestions


This is for your home country, not Australia 
You are presumably from india, so you can give your AAdhaar number here

Cheers


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Why am I getting my parents name (along with my name ofcourse) in the Attach documents section to attach document? When I expand my parents name section in the Attach documents section, nothing appears. if this expected?


----------



## kris9 (Mar 3, 2020)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Why am I getting my parents name (along with my name ofcourse) in the Attach documents section to attach document? When I expand my parents name section in the Attach documents section, nothing appears. if this expected?


Its not a mandatory document. You can upload their Passports, if any.


----------



## kris9 (Mar 3, 2020)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what is the national identify number in the passport details in identity documents section? Do I need to provide any national id number (aadhaar card) or the file number of the passport?
> 
> Any suggestions


As NB already mentioned, its the Aadhar Number that you've to fill in there.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
Can I ask for identify declaration for citizenship application from my friend in financial services company in AUS?
I could not find any relevant role / post in the list of professions and occupations. he is in IT. finance company officer is the closet I could relate to.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can I ask for identify declaration for citizenship application from my friend in financial services company in AUS?
> I could not find any relevant role / post in the list of professions and occupations. he is in IT. finance company officer is the closet I could relate to.
> 
> ...


The list is quite extensive but there is no leeway
You have to get it signed by someone authorised to do so as per the list
Check,his credentials and verify if he meets the requirements or not
Else Try your GP, JP or child school teacher 

Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

*AFP and Overseas Police Check*

Hi NB,

I went overseas for 15 days last month and got my self a police clearance. I still have a valid AFP with me. 
Can i still provide attach AFP and Overseas police check with my citizenship application even though i do NOT need it. 
Just Confused so thought to ask it here.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I went overseas for 15 days last month and got my self a police clearance. I still have a valid AFP with me.
> Can i still provide attach AFP and Overseas police check with my citizenship application even though i do NOT need it.
> Just Confused so thought to ask it here.


You do not need to provide PCC until they request. For AFP, Homeaffairs will request on your behalf. so you do need to worry about AFP as well.

Here are the below criteria for both PCC and AFP

Penal clearance certificates
If you have spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since we granted you a permanent visa, you need to give us overseas police certificates from every country, including your home country, where you have spent a total of more than 90 days since you turned 18.

Ask the country's government or law enforcement authority for a certificate.

We might ask you to provide a penal clearance certificate in other circumstances.

Australian National Police Check

If you are 16 years of age or over, we will request a check on your behalf from the National Police Checking Service.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Arun05,

Thanks for your reply. I understand. But since i have both documents with me and are valid. Is there harm or issue attaching them any ways that what i am wondering and confused of off. They can still do their verification if needed.



arun05 said:


> You do not need to provide PCC until they request. For AFP, Homeaffairs will request on your behalf. so you do need to worry about AFP as well.
> 
> Here are the below criteria for both PCC and AFP
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I went overseas for 15 days last month and got my self a police clearance. I still have a valid AFP with me.
> Can i still provide attach AFP and Overseas police check with my citizenship application even though i do NOT need it.
> Just Confused so thought to ask it here.


The afp is useless, because DHA will get one just before they approve you
No harm in uploading the overseas police check

Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated. Thats all i wanted to confirm.



NB said:


> The afp is useless, because DHA will get one just before they approve you
> No harm in uploading the overseas police check
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Jasond (Mar 6, 2020)

Just an update on my citizenship application 
Applied:24 nov 2019
Acknowledge letter:24 nov 2019
Test invitation received:15 dec 2019
Test date:26 feb 2020
Citizenship approved:26 feb 2020
Ceremony invitation:march 4 2020
Ceremony date:16 April 2020
Adelaide 

The processing is very quick 
Good luck everyone


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Jasond said:


> Just an update on my citizenship application
> Applied:24 nov 2019
> Acknowledge letter:24 nov 2019
> Test invitation received:15 dec 2019
> ...


I think yours is one of the quickest case. Congo :clap2:


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi there
I’ve had two red light traffic offences since I’ve got my full licence. Next week I have my citizenship appointment and one of my friends told me they’ll ask us if we had any traffic offences. 

Would red light offences ( didnt go to court ) cause refusal of my application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainm said:


> Hi there
> I’ve had two red light traffic offences since I’ve got my full licence. Next week I have my citizenship appointment and one of my friends told me they’ll ask us if we had any traffic offences.
> 
> Would red light offences ( didnt go to court ) cause refusal of my application?


No chance
Relax

Cheers


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi Everyone

I will be applying for the citizenship in a few months and wanted to confirm if someone has got their identity declaration signed by a person who is; 
_
24. Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practicing Accountants or the Institute of Public Accountants. _(Form 1300t)

I am working in accounting and know many people who are either CPA,IPA or ICAA. As per my understanding the person has to be an Australian, known me for at least one year, hold the membership and should be working in this profession group. Just wanted to double check as many I have spoken to have done it using their GP.

thanks a lot!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin511 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I will be applying for the citizenship in a few months and wanted to confirm if someone has got their identity declaration signed by a person who is;
> _
> ...


Applicants use GP because it’s the easiest and available to most applicants 
You can get it done by any of the above also

Cheers


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

I had mentioned my travel plans in my citizenship application but have now cancelled those travel plans. How do I advise the department? I could not find any option in the immig account to update it. Please advise. Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hkaur said:


> I had mentioned my travel plans in my citizenship application but have now cancelled those travel plans. How do I advise the department? I could not find any option in the immig account to update it. Please advise. Thanks!!


Call up the helpline and inform the agent
He will note the cancellation of plans in your file

Cheers


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

NB said:


> Call up the helpline and inform the agent
> He will note the cancellation of plans in your file
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!! Tried that but the wait time is very high. Is there any email address? Else, will just wait until I speak with someone on the helpline...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hkaur said:


> Thanks!! Tried that but the wait time is very high. Is there any email address? Else, will just wait until I speak with someone on the helpline...


Try at exactly 9am
You will be connected very fast

Cheers


----------



## Simmi4 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi I am new to this forum I am going to apply for citizenship 
Can I use my husband's account which we used during PR application. Or i have to submit my application separately. 
Can some one help please.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Hello all,

Is it OK to call up the immigration department periodically(say every 2-3 months) to ensure you haven't missed any appointment/email and ask status of application? I wish to do so as I heard that there are some people who have got invitation for the test but it hasn't reflected in the message tab in their immi account? As you know, you never know if the email goes to SPAM or gets filtered to some other folders like Promotion etc.

Has anyone else called up the department for this purpose?


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Simmi4 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum I am going to apply for citizenship
> Can I use my husband's account which we used during PR application. Or i have to submit my application separately.
> Can some one help please.


Yes, you can use the same account.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

NB said:


> Try at exactly 9am
> You will be connected very fast
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, will give that a go tomorrow...


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

maddy_it2009 said:


> Hi
> I had given test last week. I had given my 10th certificate in stead of birth certificate .they accepted it and allowed me to sit in test. Now waiting for Approval letter.


Thank you for letting me know! Hope it works for us as well...


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

I got an Aus police check done specifically for work (so it wasn't marked as immigration as the reason why I got it).
Can I use the same check for my citizenship app (it's very recent) or do I need to a new one ?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

melilla said:


> I got an Aus police check done specifically for work (so it wasn't marked as immigration as the reason why I got it).
> Can I use the same check for my citizenship app (it's very recent) or do I need to a new one ?


Usually Citizenship department does Australian Federal Police Check at their end so you don't need to do one. You may be asked for PCC of another country if you've have stayed for x number of days.


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

yashsr said:


> Usually Citizenship department does Australian Federal Police Check at their end so you don't need to do one. You may be asked for PCC of another country if you've have stayed for x number of days.


Thanks mate
do I have to wait until my foreign police check is done before submitting my citizenship app? 
(maybe it will be faster to be processed if foreign checks are all ready done when they review??)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> Thanks mate
> do I have to wait until my foreign police check is done before submitting my citizenship app?
> (maybe it will be faster to be processed if foreign checks are all ready done when they review??)


There is a lot of data sharing now between Australia and other countries 
So no matter how many PCCs you upload voluntarily, DHA will do their own investigation if required

Cheers


----------



## kalvinrekhraj (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Just sharing my timelines from application to approval for myself and my wife.

Application Date : 26/10/19
Test/Interview Invite : 05/03/20
Original Test Date : 19/05/20
Rescheduled Test Date : 10/03/20
Location : Parramatta 
Status Update : 10/03/20 (4 hours post test/interview)
Ceremony : by 11/09/20 as advised by the case officer (apparently it has to take place on or by that date)
Council : Liverpool

Documents Reviewed : Drivers License 
Current Passport
Birth Certificate 

Questions Asked : Any travel plans in the next six months?
Are there any applicant/s I would like to link to my application?

Test Duration : 4 minutes

All the very best to everyone. The hardest part of this process in my opinion is getting the documentation in order. It took my wife some time to get all the correct documentation certified.

List of certified documents uploaded:
1. Birth Certificate 
2. Drivers License 
3. Medicare Card
4. Current Passport
5. First Entry Passport (expired)
6. National ID
7. Form 1195 (filled in by a JP friend)
8. Photograph (front with back signed)

I hope this helps anyone and everyone.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kalvinrekhraj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just sharing my timelines from application to approval for myself and my wife.
> 
> ...


Interview officer has no control or information about ceremonies 
He cannot even approve you, leave alone alott you a ceremony 
He was just BS
The ceremony has to be held within 12 months of approval
You will get a letter from the council for your ceremony once you are allotted 
Due to very high rate of approvals, the ceremonies are getting delayed 

Cheers


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi

Is there a particular wording we write on the back of photographs?

I need to get photos and form 1195 attested from GP or JP?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a particular wording we write on the back of photographs?
> 
> I need to get photos and form 1195 attested from GP or JP?


If you can check the form 1195, an example has given on the first page.

“This is a true
photograph of”

----------------
(full name of applicant)

---------------
(Signature)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a particular wording we write on the back of photographs?
> 
> I need to get photos and form 1195 attested from GP or JP?


See the wording in form 1300t
You can get it signed from either GP or JP or any of the other occupations allowed
The complete list is also given in the form 1300t

Cheers


----------



## kalvinrekhraj (Nov 13, 2014)

Interview officer has no control or information about ceremonies 
He cannot even approve you, leave alone alott you a ceremony He was just BS The ceremony has to be held within 12 months of approval You will get a letter from the council for your ceremony once you are allotted Due to very high rate of approvals, the ceremonies are getting delayed Cheers

Hi NB,

Thank you for your update. I was only stating my experience.

I would like to as though if there is a site we can verify that the ceremonies are getting delayed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kalvinrekhraj said:


> Interview officer has no control or information about ceremonies
> He cannot even approve you, leave alone alott you a ceremony He was just BS The ceremony has to be held within 12 months of approval You will get a letter from the council for your ceremony once you are allotted Due to very high rate of approvals, the ceremonies are getting delayed Cheers
> 
> Hi NB,
> ...


You can check the delay here

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times

It used to be 3–4 months after approval but has gone up to 6-7 months

Cheers


----------



## Hrsid (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi buddies

Me and my wife had test and interview on same day (20 Feb). cleared the test and interview was a formality.... My app showed "approved" the next day but hers is still showing "received" status in immiaccount. is this normal? after clearing test how long can an application take moving from received to approved? 

p.s. since our applications are linked we will only get ceremony invite once both are approved

thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hrsid said:


> Hi buddies
> 
> Me and my wife had test and interview on same day (20 Feb). cleared the test and interview was a formality.... My app showed "approved" the next day but hers is still showing "received" status in immiaccount. is this normal? after clearing test how long can an application take moving from received to approved?
> 
> ...


It’s quite normal for one person to get approved faster then the other
How long it will take that no one can say
Applicants have been seen to have waited for several months also after the test for approval 
You can delink your application if you want a faster ceremony

Cheers


----------



## Hrsid (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks for your clarification



NB said:


> Hrsid said:
> 
> 
> > Hi buddies
> ...


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

do I need to get all documents certified from GP along with photograph and form 1195?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> do I need to get all documents certified from GP along with photograph and form 1195?


Only form 1195 and Photograph (passport size). All other docs can be uploaded as it is if they are color scanned copy of the original.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

What happens if you are unlucky and failed the citizenship exam ?
just asking..


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

I am filling for my citizenship application and checked the residency requirements in calculator. It says requirement met: Yes.
But, I am unable to proceed from page 6 as it says error occurred. 
Any one has any idea about that.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dueforcitizenship said:


> I am filling for my citizenship application and checked the residency requirements in calculator. It says requirement met: Yes.
> But, I am unable to proceed from page 6 as it says error occurred.
> Any one has any idea about that.


What all the dates you are filling in residency calculators with all travel dates?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> What happens if you are unlucky and failed the citizenship exam ?
> just asking..


 As per Home affairs site

If you fail the test

You can:

retake the test on the same day if possible
re-book the test for another time, especially if you need more time to prepare.
We will not charge you for taking the test again.

Failing the test does not affect your permanent visa or stop you from living in Australia.


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> What all the dates you are filling in residency calculators with all travel dates?


PR grant date 14.03.2019
First entry date in Aus 10-02-2016

Out from Australia 
07-04-2019 to 09-05-2019


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Which visa number I need to enter for this question (489 visa number or PR visa number)

Last entry to Australia
Give details of the visa grant number used by the applicant on their last entry to Australia (if known).


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Which visa number I need to enter for this question (489 visa number or PR visa number)
> 
> Last entry to Australia
> Give details of the visa grant number used by the applicant on their last entry to Australia (if known).


I think it might be having PR visa details and for 489 you need to fill details in

Other Australian visa details
Has the applicant ever held an Australian visa other than the applicant's current permanent residence
visa?


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> I think it might be having PR visa details and for 489 you need to fill details in
> 
> Other Australian visa details
> Has the applicant ever held an Australian visa other than the applicant's current permanent residence
> visa?


Sorry but couldn't find this question where it asks: other Australian visa details
Has the applicant ever held an Australian visa other than the applicant's current permanent residence

Is it on page no 3?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Sorry but couldn't find this question where it asks: other Australian visa details
> Has the applicant ever held an Australian visa other than the applicant's current permanent residence
> 
> Is it on page no 3?


unfortunately not on page 3. if it allows you to go further then you find this question


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> unfortunately not on page 3. if it allows you to go further then you find this question


No, its not letting me go further. don't know why. I tried both visa grant numbers but same result.

Anyways thanks for your efforts.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dueforcitizenship said:


> No, its not letting me go further. don't know why. I tried both visa grant numbers but same result.
> 
> Anyways thanks for your efforts.


I don't know exactly, but just guessing it might calculate the residency on Passport details.. have you renewed the passport after getting PR and 489 visa was on old passport?


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> I don't know exactly, but just guessing it might calculate the residency on Passport details.. have you renewed the passport after getting PR and 489 visa was on old passport?


No, same passport for both visas.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dueforcitizenship said:


> No, same passport for both visas.


 I missed your PR dates and I think you are completing the 1 year tomorrow after getting PR. try it to fill Tomorrow


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> No, same passport for both visas.


Do you meet general residency requirements?


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

will passport size photograph will be attached alongwith form 1195?

I am unable to attach parents passports. are they compulsory to attach?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

dueforcitizenship said:


> will passport size photograph will be attached alongwith form 1195?
> 
> I am unable to attach parents passports. are they compulsory to attach?


Parent passport not compulsory to attach


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

cheetu said:


> Parent passport not compulsory to attach


Thanks. applications submitted.


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

anyone having idea about south Australia applications. how much time they taking at the moment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> anyone having idea about south Australia applications. how much time they taking at the moment?


All the states were processing the applications very fast
But now due to the coronavirus, looks like it has all slowed down
They have probably diverted the manpower towards more urgent work


Cheers


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like all the ceremonies are halted as well. Still waiting for ceremony invitation for my wife.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello All,

Hope you guys are doing well.

I have a few questions regarding Citizenship application.

1. Regarding Birth Certificate, can i use the one that i used for my PR application? It was translated in English but not by NAATI because i got it done back in HK.

2. *Page 16 Countries resided / visited
Since the age of 18, has the applicant lived or travelled outside of Australia? *
I could not remember or recall my travel history from the age of 18 to 20 but i know that i mostly traveled around in Asia countries, so can i just make an assumption? 

Thank you.


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Just added my case in the tracker. Link is as follows:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/citizenship-processing-tracker


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sudhindrags said:


> Looks like all the ceremonies are halted as well. Still waiting for ceremony invitation for my wife.


I got approved on Oct 3rd and got my ceremony date email on 27th Feb. My ceremony date is 30th March which is approx 6 months from date of approval.

I believe your wife might get the email around end of this month if there is no impact of corona virus.


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

NB said:


> You can check the delay here
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times
> 
> ...



Hi NB,

Your comments on PR really helped me a lot. I was wondering if you already have or would consider writing a similar post on Australian citizenship. I'll be eligible in June and have started preparing for my application.


Thanks


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well.
> 
> ...


May be you can obtain a Statement of Travel Reords from Hong Kong Immigration Department, so you will know when and where you have been travel to.

https://www.immd.gov.hk/eng/forms/forms/id697.html


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well.
> 
> ...


1. You have to get a NAATI translation only 
2. There is a lot of data sharing between countries now
You have to be sure of what information you give as it may be cross checked, and if it is wrong, you may have a problem

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Famedevon said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Your comments on PR really helped me a lot. I was wondering if you already have or would consider writing a similar post on Australian citizenship. I'll be eligible in June and have started preparing for my application.
> 
> ...


The requirements for Australian citizenships is so little that it’s child’s play

You can fill up form 1300t in advance and keep with you and once you are eligible, start filling the online application looking at the form 1300t you have filled

Cheers


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys, im just wondering if there are in cancellations of citizenship exams as scheduled by the HomeAffairs/Immi due to coronavirus outbreak?
thanks.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I am not seeing any new invitations on forums for last 1 week.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

mine not last week but my exam invitation came in Mar 1 for 2nd week of May exam date.


atmahesh said:


> I am not seeing any new invitations on forums for last 1 week.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mhyx said:


> mine not last week but my exam invitation came in Mar 1 for 2nd week of May exam date.


See if you can bring your test date forward 

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mhyx said:


> Hi guys, im just wondering if there are in cancellations of citizenship exams as scheduled by the HomeAffairs/Immi due to coronavirus outbreak?
> thanks.


no cancellation.....as far as i know
I gave it today for an invite received in this week.
earlier got it for May, could pre-pone to today's date.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi guys any idea

I got approval on last 30 april 2019...

due to some circumstance and overseas visit I was unable to attend last 4 ceromony...I contact department and they hold my ceremony on 28 april( last chance) before cancel, but due to corona effect all ceremony cancel..as I am away 4 months from november to february,,, and they invited all 4 ceremony consecutivvely every month..

now they didnt invite in march?? do they conduct personal ceromony??

How do I deal witht his situation??do they extend my timeline 1 year time frame to attend ceremony.. ??

I contacted but no reply from email..


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

The Department must follow their schedule; your papers must have been put now under those piles of approval papers awaiting the ceremony. 

I dont know your circumstances at that time you did not attend your first ceremony schedule; but mate, 4x, that's tight. Again, as I have mentioned, I dont know your reasons but you could have at least prioritised the ceremony schedule; the second or the third or the fourth invite. 

4x you did not attend, then the Department might be thinking if you really want to attend the ceremony.

Hope they send an invite in the next couple of months.

Cheers.


jayptl said:


> hi guys any idea
> 
> I got approval on last 30 april 2019...
> 
> ...


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mhyx said:


> The Department must follow their schedule; your papers must have been put now under those piles of approval papers awaiting the ceremony.
> 
> I dont know your circumstances at that time you did not attend your first ceremony schedule; but mate, 4x, that's tight. Again, as I have mentioned, I dont know your reasons but you could have at least prioritised the ceremony schedule; the second or the third or the fourth invite.
> 
> ...


yes, you can't effort to miss 4 times....i know you would be having your own reasons.
hope you will get it soon....


so from the above i understand, that after approval, we can go overseas if required and come back. no issues with the approved citizenship and the existing foreign passport.
Approved mean . ........citizenship has not over written my PR yet, is it ?

yes, we need to update them and then move. i am aware of this, as update during in the citizenship interview and test


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

As I understand, you cant have Australian citizenship proof or passport if u did not attend the ceremony. Yes, you are still a permanent resident till u have ur Aussie passport.

On that note, yes you can travel overseas and go back to Australia using ur PR visa, but if yor PR visa is already expired and your Au citizenship application is ongoing....u need RRV if u want to go overseas and then back to Au.



vemasani82 said:


> Mhyx said:
> 
> 
> > The Department must follow their schedule; your papers must have been put now under those piles of approval papers awaiting the ceremony.
> ...


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

vemasani82 said:


> yes, you can't effort to miss 4 times....i know you would be having your own reasons.
> hope you will get it soon....
> 
> 
> ...


You need to read everything on this page. it is having all the answers to your questions. if you miss 4 ceremonies and did not provide any reason or contact with the Global service center, definitely there were some important reasons behind that. As per my understanding, these lines may come into effects then
" If you do not attend a ceremony within 12 months of your approval, we can review and cancel your approval. We might make an exception if you have an acceptable reason for not attending within that time."

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/ceremony


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

My passport expired.. can i apply for citizenship or have to wait for new passport?
cheers 
(some old posts said expired passports ok but maybe rules changed now?)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> My passport expired.. can i apply for citizenship or have to wait for new passport?
> cheers
> (some old posts said expired passports ok but maybe rules changed now?)


You can used the expired passport 
No rules have changed

Cheers


----------



## maddy_it2009 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I had given citizenship test on 21 Feb but till now status has not been changed in immi account. Has anyone recently faced similar issue?


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

So I've lodged my application 3 months ago and it'll probably be a while til my interview/ceremony. Initially, I was thinking of applying for a change of name after I get my citizenship certificate coz my name is consistent across my docs. But I also want my English on my citizenship certificate, so I am wondering if I should apply for a change of name now and attach that piece of paper on my current application? Any thoughts would help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> So I've lodged my application 3 months ago and it'll probably be a while til my interview/ceremony. Initially, I was thinking of applying for a change of name after I get my citizenship certificate coz my name is consistent across my docs. But I also want my English on my citizenship certificate, so I am wondering if I should apply for a change of name now and attach that piece of paper on my current application? Any thoughts would help.


You can do it right away
Anyway all test invites are practically stopped
Cheers


----------



## max1216 (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> You can do it right away
> Anyway all test invites are practically stopped
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Yea I know all tests are prob being delayed and hence waiting time would be prolonged so why not just change my name now. In case I apply and submit my change of name certificate, anything else I should be aware of, provided that all other docs are in my original name?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

max1216 said:


> Thanks NB. Yea I know all tests are prob being delayed and hence waiting time would be prolonged so why not just change my name now. In case I apply and submit my change of name certificate, anything else I should be aware of, provided that all other docs are in my original name?


Nothing else

Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

My ceremony was on 30th March, it got cancelled due to COVID-19 for March and April months in my council. 

Seems like I will have to wait few months until the dust settles down and life is back to normal.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

So just thinking, with Australian border closed due to corona virus, no visit/student visas being issued, wouldnt this free up the manpower at DOHA and they should expedite other things that are stuck for instance citizenship applications?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So just thinking, with Australian border closed due to corona virus, no visit/student visas being issued, wouldnt this free up the manpower at DOHA and they should expedite other things that are stuck for instance citizenship applications?


They would have used the manpower for more pressing needs like corona control

Cheers


----------



## maddy_it2009 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

I had given citizenship test on 21 Feb but till now status has not been changed in immi account. Has anyone recently faced similar issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy_it2009 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I had given citizenship test on 21 Feb but till now status has not been changed in immi account. Has anyone recently faced similar issue?


Many applicants have waited even more then a year for approval after their test and interview even under normal circumstances 
These are uncertain times so you may have to wait for some time

Cheers


----------



## Neeraj1328 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Please help.

I got my PR in June 2019 and left for India in Nov 2019. My wife has been pregnant since Dec 2019 and because of that we did not fly back. Now that it is safe for her to travel back, there is coronavirus.

If things don't go well, we cannot travel to Australia for a long time which means delivery in India. I have a few questions about my case:

1. If I have to stay till November/December due to coronavirus, I will be breaching my residence requirement. Do you think DOHA will consider this situation of no travel and will consider my application.

2. Do you think my child can get a visitor visa till we get Child 101 visa? If yes, for long long can baby stay on visitor visa?

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Neeraj


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Please help.
> 
> I got my PR in June 2019 and left for India in Nov 2019. My wife has been pregnant since Dec 2019 and because of that we did not fly back. Now that it is safe for her to travel back, there is coronavirus.
> ...


What residence requirements are you asking about ?

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Just wanted to update you on my citizenship application:

applied on late Sep 2019 as soon as I got eligible and got the email for interview and test around mid March 2020. The test date I was given was somewhere in June. 

Immediately I looked for an appointment date change and to my luck next 3 days were available. It was weird that only these next 3 days were available and there was nothing for months afterwards.

Scheduled the date which was after next 2 days.

Prepared for 2-3 hours for the test.

Went with all required original documents and gave the interview and test.

Test was easy and passed with 100%.

Imp: To all the people whose application is not approved after the test and they have also not been asked for any other documents, I would suggest few things:

- To beforehand keep all your documents in order and have multiple proofs for a type with you. For example, I had my house lease, sealed bank statements and utilities bill, but the officer wanted specifically utilities bill.

- Keep yourself organized and don't waste the other person's time. I was told specifically in the interview that I was very well organized and if I pass the test today then he/she will immediately approve my application.

- Keep in mind the times you were outside Australia and where you went. They will ask you about that.

- They will also ask you about any criminal proceeding and any traffic infringements you may have.

-Don't put any original document laminated. I was told that some people do it and the officers don't like it as it becomes difficult to find out the authenticity of the document. They will ask you to remove the lamination and by doing that you might rip the document apart. Which will then not be acceptable.

- You may also want to dress in formals, I don't think it makes any difference but who knows, it does makes you look that you are serious about the appointment.

That's probably it. Just waiting for the ceremony but don't think its going to be anytime soon because of current situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Just wanted to update you on my citizenship application:
> 
> applied on late Sep 2019 as soon as I got eligible and got the email for interview and test around mid March 2020. The test date I was given was somewhere in June.
> 
> ...


Very practical tips

Cheers


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

sam99a said:


> Just wanted to update you on my citizenship application:
> 
> applied on late Sep 2019 as soon as I got eligible and got the email for interview and test around mid March 2020. The test date I was given was somewhere in June.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this info. It helps. 

Just wondering if we need to upload the identity declaration and photograph at the time of lodging the application online? Or, do we need to produce them only for the appointment and test?

If you could the list of documents that needs to be uploaded for lodging the application online, would be of great help. 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balaaspire17 said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. It helps.
> 
> Just wondering if we need to upload the identity declaration and photograph at the time of lodging the application online? Or, do we need to produce them only for the appointment and test?
> 
> ...


You have to upload everything when you apply including the form 1195 and signed photo
You just need to carry the originals for verification during the interview 
You can download the form 1300t and check the documents required

Cheers


----------



## maddy_it2009 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi NB,

My Citizenship application for approved today .Thanks for your guidance


----------



## sschoyi (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello All,

This question is for applying Citizenship by conferral for my wife. I am an Australian Citizen by conferral ( date : Oct 2017)

My wife is permanent citizen from 16-Jan-2016
First Entry to Australia - 30-Mar-2016
Eligible to apply - 29-Mar-2020

Now the problem started with Corona virus and overseas trip. She travelled to India for 85 days holiday to continue a medical treatment (which would be less than 90 days) and there was no other travel within this year.

Date of travel to India - 07-Feb-2020
Planned date of arrival to Australia - 02-May-2020

Couple of questions.

She has been eligible to apply for citizenship from yesterday. But the first question was where the person is currently located. Can I put India and proceed with the application now itself when she is in India and can this be edited later to show as Australia once she is back. 

Or Should we be waiting till she is back to Australia as per the planned date of 02-May-2020 to show the current location as Australia.

The third thing that worries most is the current travel restrictions as part of Corona Virus ( COVID-19). India is currently observing 21 days lockdown and no international flights. At this moment we are not sure whether she can proceed with current travel plans. This would also mean that she could possibly exceed the 90 days period, which is the max duration someone could be away from Australia for applying citizenship. 

In the worst case, if she must apply once back to Australia do you see any way to get exceptions based on the current circumstances as we can provide the original ticket booked for 2nd May 2020. We own a house, but its in my name and in her name.

So considering our situation, what do you think the best?

1. Apply now itself when she is in India as she is eligible.
2. Wait till 2nd May, if the travel goes ahead as per the plan, then comeback to Australia and apply.
3. If the travel plans get delayed, apply from India before 90 days is not lost.
4. Or would there be any exemption considering the current situation?

Thanks all in advance,
SSChoyi


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to upload everything when you apply including the form 1195 and signed photo
> You just need to carry the originals for verification during the interview
> You can download the form 1300t and check the documents required
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the clarification, NB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

Are they still sending invites for tests and interviews or has it been put on hold due to the current situation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Are they still sending invites for tests and interviews or has it been put on hold due to the current situation?


Heard that one applicant got his test invite for August 
Not sure if the information is credible

Cheers


----------



## vjustme (Feb 24, 2012)

What is the current situation with citizenship? I assume that given of the current situation, the requirement to attend to a ceremony is waived? Are the citizenship certificates being posted after they got approved?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjustme said:


> What is the current situation with citizenship? I assume that given of the current situation, the requirement to attend to a ceremony is waived? Are the citizenship certificates being posted after they got approved?


Nope
New Zealand has taken that decision 
Australia has not waived the ceremony as yet
All those who are approved are still waiting 

Cheers


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi all

I did the test on the 9 March still haven't received the confirmation letter of approval.

Is anyone in the same situation?

Best Regards, Teresa

PR 24Oct2015
Citizenship application 28Oct2019
Citizenship appointment letter 04Mar2020 (date original appointment 27May2020)
Citizenship test 09Mar2020 (changed the date)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sexygrill said:


> Hi all
> 
> I did the test on the 9 March still haven't received the confirmation letter of approval.
> 
> ...


Not everybody gets approved soon after the test, and yours is not a unique case 
The delay for approval can extend from minutes to hours to days to weeks and months and in rare cases even years
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## tripti (May 25, 2012)

tripti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the update on our application:
> 
> ...


Any news on the Citizenship Ceremonies anyone?

We got our Ceremony date as 20 April but then it got cancelled due to COVID-19. I think they should consider sending the Citizenship certificates by courier in these circumstances. 

Regards.


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

Experts,

Just to confirm, the form 1195 and the front and back side of the photograph should be scanned into a single PDF file. Correct?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Do we need to carry 1195 in original at the time of interview?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Do we need to carry 1195 in original at the time of interview?


Yes
And the signed photo
Also original of all documents that you have uploaded along with a recent evidence of residence

Cheers


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

balaaspire17 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Just to confirm, the form 1195 and the front and back side of the photograph should be scanned into a single PDF file. Correct?
> 
> ...



Can someone advise me on the above? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

balaaspire17 said:


> Can someone advise me on the above? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to scan and upload all the 3 items separately
1) 1195 form
2) Photo front side
3) Photo backside


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Can I take a photo at home? Pandemic makes things hard  
But if it's from home then how can I prove it's less than 6 months ? 
Cheers


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

arun05 said:


> You have to scan and upload all the 3 items separately
> 1) 1195 form
> 2) Photo front side
> 3) Photo backside



Thank you very much Arun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> Can I take a photo at home? Pandemic makes things hard
> But if it's from home then how can I prove it's less than 6 months ?
> Cheers


You don’t have to prove that it’s current, as long as you take it now

The idea is that when you go for your test and interview, the interviewer should have no problem in recognising you

Cheers


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

NB said:


> You don’t have to prove that it’s current, as long as you take it now
> 
> The idea is that when you go for your test and interview, the interviewer should have no problem in recognising you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Does the interviewer keep your 1195 form and police checks you bring in?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

melilla said:


> Thanks NB. Does the interviewer keep your 1195 form and police checks you bring in?


Case office only requests the documents, check the documents, scan it and give it to you back


----------



## Hannah666 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi, 

Is anyone being scheduled an Australian Citizenship Interview & Exam for these few recent months (Mar-Jun 2020)? Due to Covid-19, I might not be able to be present as per the original appointment (am currently in the Middle East). I tried to reschedule online, however, since the end of March, their website to reschedule has not been working.

It normally shows the days of the recent 3 months, but now only shows the current month with every day being "unavailable". Would like to know if anyone has come across the same issue? If there is any resolution, would be great to hear! Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hannah666 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone being scheduled an Australian Citizenship Interview & Exam for these few recent months (Mar-Jun 2020)? Due to Covid-19, I might not be able to be present as per the original appointment (am currently in the Middle East). I tried to reschedule online, however, since the end of March, their website to reschedule has not been working.
> 
> ...


All tests and interviews have been postponed till August atleast

You will probably be given a new date once they reopen the tests 

Cheers


----------



## Hannah666 (Apr 3, 2020)

NB said:


> All tests and interviews have been postponed till August atleast
> 
> You will probably be given a new date once they reopen the tests
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply NB. Appreciate that!

Perhaps they need some time to get everything sorted out. However, just curious where do you get the news since I've been searching online but couldn't find anything related (only found news about the cancellation of citizenship ceremonies). 

Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hannah666 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply NB. Appreciate that!
> 
> Perhaps they need some time to get everything sorted out. However, just curious where do you get the news since I've been searching online but couldn't find anything related (only found news about the cancellation of citizenship ceremonies).
> 
> Thanks!!


Just google and you will also find it 

Cheers


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

its been announced that Australia will hold online ceremonies.

link here


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

bukhari said:


> its been announced that Australia will hold online ceremonies.
> 
> link here


Yes, that is a good news for all Approved applicants. Once DoHA's system is up and running for video link it can confer upto 750 people a day. Approved applicants won't have to wait ling now. Official source is here


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello everyone

Thus is my first on the topic of citizenship, i am going to become eligible in a couple of months.

Does anyone know when exactly does one need to provide Police Character certificate? I assume it is at the time of application.

The reason I ask this question is because the Police Character certificate takes a few months to be processed after you apply for one.

I was thinking of applying for the Police Character certificate now, so that it is ready by the time I am eligible to apply for citizenship.

Can I do that? Do they want a Police Character certificate dated after you apply for citizenship, or can I do it now?

I read somewhere that Police Character certificates are valid for 1 year, but that was in the context of visas, not citizenships. Is it true for citizenships as well?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Thus is my first on the topic of citizenship, i am going to become eligible in a couple of months.
> 
> ...


You need not provide afp pcc
The department will get the same directly 

You need to provide overseas PCCs only and that too if you meet the criteria 
You must have stayed out of Australia for more then 1 year and more then 90 days in a single country since you got the PR
If not , then no need to provide pcc

Pcc is valid for 1 year irrespective of which purpose it is used for 

Cheers


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> apparition said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Thank you so much!

Yes, I would need to provide an overseas PCC.

That means then I can start the process to acquire the overseas PCC, for it be ready by the time I make the citizenship application.

It is required at the time of the citizenship application, isn't it, otherwise you cannot submit the application, right?

So it would make sense for me to acquire the overseas PCC now, even if it is a couple months old at the time of citizenship application (as long as it is less than 1 year old at the time of application.)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Yes, I would need to provide an overseas PCC.
> 
> ...


Technically You can submit the application even without the pcc, but as it is required, better to upload it when applying to avoid any delays in processing 

As long as it is valid when applying, it’s good enough 

Cheers


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

Been trying to understand the answer to this question, but it is not clear to me. What size should the photograph related to the form 1195 be ?

I saw the guidelines and know what it says on the form about the size of the hard copy. However, what I do not understand is what size it should look when it is scanned.

Should the soft copy be same as the size of the hard copy ? (i.e. when scanned it takes a small portion of the screen – equal to the size of the hard copy) .. However in the guide to attach documents (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1075.aspx) – it shows (if you scroll down) that this small size is an example of non-acceptable document. This looks like a passport size photograph placed on the centre (or anywhere) on an A4 size space.

So, does it mean that the soft copy should occupy the full A4 space – i.e. should the scanned soft copy that we upload be the size of A4 whereas the hard copy of the same is passport size photograph ?

Please let me know how you guys uploaded.

Thank you


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been trying to understand the answer to this question, but it is not clear to me. What size should the photograph related to the form 1195 be ?
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the size when scanning. You can just scan by put a plain A4 at the back and then when you upload the photos, the website (ImmiAccount) will capture the correct size for you.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been trying to understand the answer to this question, but it is not clear to me. What size should the photograph related to the form 1195 be ?
> 
> ...


 Don't get confused. It is same as the standard Australian Passport Size Phtograph which you can get taken from Australia Post.
https://www.passports.gov.au/passports-explained/how-apply/passport-photo-guidelines


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Don't worry about the size when scanning. You can just scan by put a plain A4 at the back and then when you upload the photos, the website (ImmiAccount) will capture the correct size for you.


Wrong, applicants need to adjust the Photo into the frame manually when you upload it in your Immi account. If you do not adjust it properly then CO will ask you to again upload the pic properly to fit the frame.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Wrong, applicants need to adjust the Photo into the frame manually when you upload it in your Immi account. If you do not adjust it properly then CO will ask you to again upload the pic properly to fit the frame.


Yes that's what i meant. The system will provide the frame where applicants can move their photos into a proper spot.


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

For the question ceremony with media attention. Should I check that box or not ? 

I do not mind attending a ceremony with media attention.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sigemup said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For the question ceremony with media attention. Should I check that box or not ?
> 
> I do not mind attending a ceremony with media attention.


you just answered your own question and it's likely you will have an online ceremony from your home.


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

blak3 said:


> you just answered your own question and it's likely you will have an online ceremony from your home.




The confusing part is what it means if the box is checked and what it means if it is not checked. Like per what I understand - if the box is not checked - then it means that I am ok with attending the ceremony even if there is a media attention etc. Is that correct and that is how to do it ?


----------



## Neeraj1328 (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Neeraj1328 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Hi NB,

The residence requirements of not staying overseas for more that 12 months in the last 4 years before applying. I just can’t take the risk of flying my pregnant wife with me to Australia at the moment due to coronavirus. In November it will be 12 months. Because of that I will not be able to meet Citizenship requirement. I wanted to ask will the Immigration department consider this a special case due to corona and waive off the stay overseas?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> The residence requirements of not staying overseas for more that 12 months in the last 4 years before applying. I just can’t take the risk of flying my pregnant wife with me to Australia at the moment due to coronavirus. In November it will be 12 months. Because of that I will not be able to meet Citizenship requirement. I wanted to ask will the Immigration department consider this a special case due to corona and waive off the stay overseas?


No one can predict what the government will do

Wait for some official announcement 

Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Last name initial in Birth Certificate*

Hi Guys, 

I am completing 4 years in Aus since I arrived here in few weeks. So, just wanted to get my documents ready for Citizenship app. I went thro the check-list and most of the docs seems straight forward for me except Birth Certificate. The issue is my last name shortened(just initial) in Birth certificate and in my school certificates (thats how we generally use in certificates in this part of world).

For example, instead of *Firstname Lastname*, name is recorded as _*Firstname L*_. However, my full name(expanded) is printed in passport and PR doc as well.. 

Now, I need to provide my Birth certificate to homeaffairs which I am skeptical about if it will be accepted. I had the same issue when converting my Indian Drivers license to Australia DL and I had to name change my Indian DL to have my full name. But, I dont think thats gonna be possible with Birth Certificate. 

Is there any way to get out of this situation? 

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bharathi039 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am completing 4 years in Aus since I arrived here in few weeks. So, just wanted to get my documents ready for Citizenship app. I went thro the check-list and most of the docs seems straight forward for me except Birth Certificate. The issue is my last name shortened(just initial) in Birth certificate and in my school certificates (thats how we generally use in certificates in this part of world).
> 
> ...


You can use your class x marksheet instead of birth certificate 

Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

NB said:


> You can use your class x marksheet instead of birth certificate
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply... 

_"The issue is my last name shortened(just initial) in Birth certificate *and in my school certificates*" 
_

Same name(lastname initial_ised_) printed in X Mark sheet as well similiar to my BC


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bharathi039 said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> _"The issue is my last name shortened(just initial) in Birth certificate *and in my school certificates*"
> _
> ...


Then There is nothing much you can do about it
You have been granted a PR based on the same documents so citizenship should not be a big issue
The approval is likely to be delayed as they may have to do more checks to confirm your identity 

Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

NB said:


> Then There is nothing much you can do about it
> You have been granted a PR based on the same documents so citizenship should not be a big issue
> The approval is likely to be delayed as they may have to do more checks to confirm your identity
> 
> Cheers


Well. Thats the problem. PR doesnt require either your Birth certificate or X mark sheet. 

I haven't provided either to DIBP while processing PR


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bharathi039 said:


> Well. Thats the problem. PR doesnt require either your Birth certificate or X mark sheet.
> 
> I haven't provided either to DIBP while processing PR


I have not come across any such case where the applicant did not provide either of the 2 as evidence before getting a PR 

Birth certificate is a mandatory document when applying for PR so how you are saying that’s not required is beyond me

Your case is probably unique

Consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## amem (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Can someone please help with the query below?

Me and my wife are permanent residents in Australia and living here for more than 4 years. We lodged our citizenship applications in late January 2020 and haven’t heard back from them yet. Meanwhile, we had a baby earlier this month (April 2020). Do we need to provide this information under change of circumstances in reference to our pending citizenship applications? If yes, how to do this (I could not find anything like that)?

As for the baby, she is born in Australia and both parents being PR holders, she will be an Australian citizen by birth. We will apply for her citizenship evidence certificate when we get the birth certificate.

The question is does it impact our citizenship applications already lodged with the department, and are we required to anything?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help with the query below?
> 
> ...


There is a change of circumstances 
You can call up the helpline and inform the agent of the birth of the baby so that it is noted in your application 
You can also upload the baby birth certificate under both applications 

Cheers


----------



## Raman_tiwana (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to apply for Citizenship and my passport has been expired for over a month.

I'm in a dilemma whether to renew it or not.

Is it a requirement to have an active passport while applying for a citizenship application?

I'm positive this question must've been answered already but I can't seem to find that thread.

I appreciate your help in advance.

Cheers,
Raman


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raman_tiwana said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Citizenship and my passport has been expired for over a month.
> 
> ...


You don’t need an active passport to apply for citizenship 
But in these uncertain times, it’s always best to have a valid passport for ones safety 

Cheers


----------



## Raman_tiwana (Aug 29, 2018)

I knew you'd reply! Thanks NB.

Good on you for sharing your knowledge with others.

Cheers


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you. This forum is really helpful. The immi website states on requiring PCC on citizenship application:

********Quote

You need an overseas penal clearance certificate if:

you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years, and
the total time you spent overseas adds up to 12 months or more, and
the total time you spent in one country adds up to 90 days or more.

********Unquote

My total time spent overseas adds up to 8 months and 115 days in various countries (with more than 90 days in one country) at the time of citizenship application.

8 months, 115 days is approximately 11.85 months, slightly less than 12 months.

Do I need the PCC?

I will travel after citizenship application until ceremony for a few weeks, so if that is counted it will take me beyond 12 months, but I don't think travel after citizenship application is made is counted.

What are your thoughts? Do I need overseas PCC? Is it better to include it anyway? Can I include it anyway even if they don't ask for it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Thank you. This forum is really helpful. The immi website states on requiring PCC on citizenship application:
> 
> ********Quote
> 
> ...


You are just a few days short of 12 months so there is a slight chance that the CO may ask for the PCC
It’s your choice whether to be proactive and upload the PCC voluntarily or not

Cheers


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> apparition said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. This forum is really helpful. The immi website states on requiring PCC on citizenship application:
> ...


Thank you very much.

Technically, it is not required, but they can always ask for it regardless.

Would including it voluntarily make the application simpler and faster?

If so, I would like to include it voluntarily.

Unless including it when not required makes it now complex? Would including it make it complex or simple?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Technically, it is not required, but they can always ask for it regardless.
> 
> ...


Adding it doesn’t make it complex for sure
It maybe just a waste of time and money if you would have gotten away without it

Cheers


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> apparition said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much.
> ...



Thank you very much.

Appreciated


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

I had my virtual ceremony done today, pretty efficient and took less than 10 mins.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> I had my virtual ceremony done today, pretty efficient and took less than 10 mins.


Congratulations 
Do write about the process, so that others can be prepared 

Cheers


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

Email directly came from virtual ceremonies DohA. It was for 16th April and have been advised to reply by 15th which I did. Email advises a new link/calendar invite will be sent to me.

It's a very short turnaround, they emailed me today and ceremony is with 48 hours of email received. There is an option to opt out of virtual ceremonies.

It mentions once I have taken an oath, certificate will be mailed within 14 days.

The email repeatedly says it's a trial of the system before they can send it to broader community. So I reckon they might have selected me randomly or something.

I have not submitted any urgent ceremony request, it came to me as a shock when I got this email.

Also clarifies, applicant need to be physically present in Australia even though it's a virtual ceremony.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help with the query below?
> 
> ...


All you need to do is this;

First register birth with your local state/territory to obtain a full birth certificate and get the baby enrolled in medicare. Once you get the birth certificate, you can then apply for Evidence of Citizenship directly as babies born in Australia to Permanent Visa holders are naturally Australian Citizens by birth.

When you apply of Evidence of Citizenship, it is you who is notifying DoHA of baby's birth and requesting citizenship certificate. Hence, form 1022 (Notification of changes in circumstances) is not required. Your citizenship applications would not get impacted.


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

It was a fairly simple process

Received email asking if I want to do it --> Replied to them saying yes --> Received a calendar invite with WebEx meeting information --> responded yes to the calendar invite --> Rocked up at the Video meeting when it was time.

Ceremony steps: He explained the process --> read the preamble Schedule 1 --> Asked me to repeat the oath after him -->> COngratulated me and that's it. Certificate will me mailed to me in 2 weeks (14 Business days).

I like having a good chat so asked him quite a few questions. He was in Canberra and they are randomly selecting people, but starting Monday, Melbourne DoHA office will jump on as well and then followed by other immigration offices. After this, they will let councils do virtual ceremonies and that's how they plan to clear the backlog.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> It was a fairly simple process
> 
> Received email asking if I want to do it --> Replied to them saying yes --> Received a calendar invite with WebEx meeting information --> responded yes to the calendar invite --> Rocked up at the Video meeting when it was time.
> 
> ...


Congrats, you are one of the first ones to do virtual ceremony. Thanks for sharing it with others. 
Can you please also let us know; 

1. Was there an ID check before you took an oath like verifying your details? 
2. Was there any dress code mentioned in the invite?
3. Were you the only applicant in your application or did you had any dependents?


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Congrats, you are one of the first ones to do virtual ceremony. Thanks for sharing it with others.
> Can you please also let us know;
> 
> 1. Was there an ID check before you took an oath like verifying your details?
> ...


1. ID check yes, they asked me to show it in camera and then read out a few things from it. I sleected my passport, so I read whatever they asked.

2. No dress code, I was in my Tshirt.

3. Only applicant


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> 1. ID check yes, they asked me to show it in camera and then read out a few things from it. I sleected my passport, so I read whatever they asked.
> 
> 2. No dress code, I was in my Tshirt.
> 
> 3. Only applicant


You have very well explained the process, comprehensively for people waiting for virtual ceremony.

Also, did the presiding officer specifically informed you about Melbourne's DoHA office implementing this on a larger scale from Monday and later on council takes over the virtual ceremony part?

At last said, we should see more people coming forward with their virtual ceremony experiences soon.


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> You have very well explained the process, comprehensively for people waiting for virtual ceremony.
> 
> Also, did the presiding officer specifically informed you about Melbourne's DoHA office implementing this on a larger scale from Monday and later on council takes over the virtual ceremony part?
> 
> At last said, we should see more people coming forward with their virtual ceremony experiences soon.


We were having an informal chat after the ceremony, so he informed we are trying our best and this is the plan moving forward.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

We have had a son born recently. Me and my wife applied for citizenship in December 2019. So far there hasn't been any update. We wish to fly to your home country once the COVID issue is sorted out, hopefully by September.

Just checking about what are the norms for travel to home country once you have applied citizenship. We usually go for 1 month each year. But this time, with the bub, it will be a longer visit. Say 2-3 months. Then early next year, we may have to travel again as we have a close wedding. This may be another 2 months. My wife is on her maternity leave, so it makes travel easy for us as I can work on the computer. Hence, the longer visits.

2 travels of 2-3 months each in a space of 9-12 months, is it too much? Of course, these are just trips with our permanent residence and jobs/work being based in Australia. Could this affect citizenship by any chance? I understand for the test/interview we usually need to be in Australia. Also, they don't approve the application while we are overseas. And for citizenship ceremony(even for the online one), we need to be in Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashsr said:


> We have had a son born recently. Me and my wife applied for citizenship in December 2019. So far there hasn't been any update. We wish to fly to your home country once the COVID issue is sorted out, hopefully by September.
> 
> Just checking about what are the norms for travel to home country once you have applied citizenship. We usually go for 1 month each year. But this time, with the bub, it will be a longer visit. Say 2-3 months. Then early next year, we may have to travel again as we have a close wedding. This may be another 2 months. My wife is on her maternity leave, so it makes travel easy for us as I can work on the computer. Hence, the longer visits.
> 
> 2 travels of 2-3 months each in a space of 9-12 months, is it too much? Of course, these are just trips with our permanent residence and jobs/work being based in Australia. Could this affect citizenship by any chance? I understand for the test/interview we usually need to be in Australia. Also, they don't approve the application while we are overseas. And for citizenship ceremony(even for the online one), we need to be in Australia.


Very long trips to home country rightly raise doubts in the mind of the co that you are not serious about settling in Australia 
If you did not have many trips earlier in the past 4 years then you should be ok

Cheers


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

NB said:


> Very long trips to home country rightly raise doubts in the mind of the co that you are not serious about settling in Australia
> If you did not have many trips earlier in the past 4 years then you should be ok
> 
> Cheers


What are considered as very long trips? Do you think making only 1 trip of 2-3 months instead of 2 in the period of 9-12 months is a better idea?

We are all settled in Australia. Wife is employed on maternity break and myself have a business here....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashsr said:


> What are considered as very long trips? Do you think making only 1 trip of 2-3 months instead of 2 in the period of 9-12 months is a better idea?
> 
> We are all settled in Australia. Wife is employed on maternity break and myself have a business here....


It’s a very subjective question
There can be no correct answer
It all depends on how the CO will see it, not any other person 
A single trip would be better instead of multiple trips as you would be asked during interview of your future travel plans 

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> yashsr said:
> 
> 
> > We have had a son born recently. Me and my wife applied for citizenship in December 2019. So far there hasn't been any update. We wish to fly to your home country once the COVID issue is sorted out, hopefully by September.
> ...


Ok so my question is if overseas trips raise doubts with CO why are they allowed i mean the law allows u a good 12 months that u can spend overseas then why is it that we are told to not be absent for long times dont go to ur home country n all, we are not breaking the law are we if we stay in this 12 months bracket, how can the co refuse ur citizenship application if u have spent say 9 month out of this period overseas? This is clearly impossible as the time period is within the 12 months cap


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Ok so my question is if overseas trips raise doubts with CO why are they allowed i mean the law allows u a good 12 months that u can spend overseas then why is it that we are told to not be absent for long times dont go to ur home country n all, we are not breaking the law are we if we stay in this 12 months bracket, how can the co refuse ur citizenship application if u have spent say 9 month out of this period overseas? This is clearly impossible as the time period is within the 12 months cap


You are absolutely right. It is not unlawful to go overseas after lodging citizenship application. What is recommended is keeping the department updated because they would only invite you for a test/interview when you are onshore. The logic behind this is to put your application on hold for a period of time until you return back to AU to avoid unnecessary issues like if CO needs some more information to process your application and you are not onshore, it would sometime be hard for you to provide that information. Another reason being you not loosing your place in the queue if you are offshore, this means when you are back onshore your position in the queue will not reset. Uploading travel itinerary into your immi account should suffice the requirement of informing DoHA. There is no fix period set but if you are overseas for less than 3 months after application lodgement, it should still not affect processing of your application.

Now, it is a different ball game if you want to travel after you get *APPROVED*. You *MUST* inform DoHA if you plan to travel after your application gets approved. It is again a mandatory requirement for both council/virtual ceremony that applicants needs to be onshore to attend ceremony. If you are overseas and unable to attend ceremony within 12 months of being approved, then you would have to redo a new citizenship application.

In both stages of application, it is not unlawful to travel overseas.


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I am a PR holder with my wife and son as dependent immigrants. I am now applying for citizenship and want to know do I need to make a separate Immi account for my wife OR she can apply through my account as well?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

netsatan7 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a PR holder with my wife and son as dependent immigrants. I am now applying for citizenship and want to know do I need to make a separate Immi account for my wife OR she can apply through my account as well?


You can apply from same immi account but it has to separate applications for yourself and your wife. If your son is under the age of 16, he can be included in either one of the applications.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

If myself and my wife get the same interview and test date and time, then is it ok to take our kids (10-12 years old) with us . I know on immi gov web site it is mentioned that they dont provide any day care facilities, but is it OK we can take our kids and they can wait for some time on the reception area (during the time we are giving test/ interview).

If any one has taken their kids to interview / test , thanks to share your experience, otherwise worst case probably I can reschedule so my wife and myself give interview / test on different days.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> If myself and my wife get the same interview and test date and time, then is it ok to take our kids (10-12 years old) with us . I know on immi gov web site it is mentioned that they dont provide any day care facilities, but is it OK we can take our kids and they can wait for some time on the reception area (during the time we are giving test/ interview).
> 
> ...


All tests are on hold due to covid
Even when they open, I doubt they will allow a kid unnecessarily in their premises due to social distancing
Old experience will not work
It’s a new world with new rules now

Cheers


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

On the documents upload page of the online citizenship application, I see my parents name also appears in addition to my name. But there is no section under their names, its just empty section under their names. Just wondering if it’s normal. If yes, what documents of them need to be uploaded and where.

Appreciate your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

balaaspire17 said:


> On the documents upload page of the online citizenship application, I see my parents name also appears in addition to my name. But there is no section under their names, its just empty section under their names. Just wondering if it’s normal. If yes, what documents of them need to be uploaded and where.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


It is normal. No need to add any docs for your parents.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> All tests are on hold due to covid
> Even when they open, I doubt they will allow a kid unnecessarily in their premises due to social distancing
> Old experience will not work
> It’s a new world with new rules now
> ...


You are right. You never know we might be getting online test / interview calls as well


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

hi all - has anyone had any prior experience applying for citizenship for the kid only (while parents are serving out the residence period requirements)? would welcome any tips / underwater rocks to watch out for. specifically, if this particular application is refused, would that have any impact on the subsequent applications (presumably with parents that time around)?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kundikoi said:


> hi all - has anyone had any prior experience applying for citizenship for the kid only (while parents are serving out the residence period requirements)? would welcome any tips / underwater rocks to watch out for. specifically, if this particular application is refused, would that have any impact on the subsequent applications (presumably with parents that time around)?


You need to provide more details,
are you talking about evidence of citizenship or citizenship by conferral?
was the child born here in AU?
were at least one of the parent was Permanent Resident at the time of child's birth?


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> You need to provide more details,
> are you talking about evidence of citizenship or citizenship by conferral?
> was the child born here in AU?
> were at least one of the parent was Permanent Resident at the time of child's birth?


yes apologies my bad - im talking about citizenship by conferral for a child with PR (born outside of AUS). both parents are PRs now and need to serve out the residency period, but children don't have that requirement and on the account of pandemic craziness, we'd like to try and apply for a kid's citizenship by conferral without waiting any further...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kundikoi said:


> yes apologies my bad - im talking about citizenship by conferral for a child with PR (born outside of AUS). both parents are PRs now and need to serve out the residency period, but children don't have that requirement and on the account of pandemic craziness, we'd like to try and apply for a kid's citizenship by conferral without waiting any further...


There are some important eligibility criteria for you/your partner as a responsible parents that needs to met before applying for citizenship by conferral for child which is 15 years or younger;

Responsible parent must consent to and sign application. They must also be someone who is an Australian permanent resident and is usually resident in Australia with the child, and they meet the residence requirement but they have decided not to apply for Australian citizenship because they would lose the citizenship of another country. This requirement is mandatory and is not waived off yet.


If you do not meet this requirement then your child can be included in with either of the parents citizenship application when they become eligible for general citizenship by conferral after meeting residence requirement.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Child’s citizenship can’t be applied alone if no parent has completed residence requirement.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

when are PCC is required to be submitted during the citizenship application ? Is it required to be submitted at the very start of the application or later it's requested by the case officer itself ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> when are PCC is required to be submitted during the citizenship application ? Is it required to be submitted at the very start of the application or later it's requested by the case officer itself ?


It’s your choice 

Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s your choice
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

Thanks.

What would be your preference? 

Lets say if the PCC are submitted in the start of application but the department go through it few months later. Would that make PCC invalid and new one's would be required to be submitted?


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

*Aus Citizenship details*

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is safe and doing good. Sorry if this is a repeat question 

Me and my family are permanent residents in Australia and living here since Jun 2016. We would be eligible to apply for Citizenship in June 2020. I am starting to prepare the application and collect document to be submitted. 

Can someone pls guide us through the process and share any checklist/steps if available 

Appreciate all the help in advance.

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Inspiration said:


> Lets say if the PCC are submitted in the start of application but the department go through it few months later. Would that make PCC invalid and new one's would be required to be submitted?


Nope, PCC will not be invalid after a few months.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

sumitrb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and doing good. Sorry if this is a repeat question
> 
> ...


Have you checked the citizenship website which gives you most of the required information?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


They generally don’t ask to renew it
But if you don’t want to take a chance, wait for the co to ask

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blak3 said:


> Have you checked the citizenship website which gives you most of the required information?


Why bother when you can get someone else to do it for you

Cheers


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> apparition said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much.
> ...


So I decided to attach the PCC regardless of the requirements. And I went about applying for the PCC from my former country.

The problem now is I used to live in one of my residences there before I migrated to Australia. The PCC will cover the time up to the time I migrated to Australia.

I also subsequently visited my former country after migration to Australia and stayed at my other residence for a couple of weeks, not covered by the PCC (which only covers time up to migration, not subsequent visits)

Do you reckon I attach a second PCC to cover the stay at my other residence in my former country as well?

It is a high risk country.

Thank you so much. And apologies for bothering again for what may be a non-issue is your view. I just wanted to cover everything and ensure smooth and fast processing of my citizenship application, as much as I can.

Thank you.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

apparition said:


> So I decided to attach the PCC regardless of the requirements. And I went about applying for the PCC from my former country.
> 
> The problem now is I used to live in one of my residences there before I migrated to Australia. The PCC will cover the time up to the time I migrated to Australia.
> 
> ...


PCC is provided by a Country to confirm you dont have any Criminal background. No matter where you lived, when any Country issues one, it takes into account all your residencies and their duration and tries to validate it against respective jurisdiction. At least thats how it works for countries that I applied for. 

In your case, when you requested your PCC, haven't you included this other address which you visited post migration?

My guess - your PCC issued at current date should hold good.


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> apparition said:
> 
> 
> > So I decided to attach the PCC regardless of the requirements. And I went about applying for the PCC from my former country.
> ...


Thank you.

In my former country, the PCC is issued by individual police stations of the area where you have lived.

I lived in one area before migration. That PCC would cover the date up to the migration to Australia.

I subsequently stayed in my other residence in another area when visiting for a couple of weeks. That area will be covered by a different police station requiring a separate PCC for those specific dates.

Interestingly and separately, I have seen cases for PR visa where immi requires the PCC to cover all time since age 17 (or 18, I don't remember), but the PCC would only cover time since the person started living in the area which would be after age 17. This has not led to any issues.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

apparition said:


> Thank you.
> 
> In my former country, the PCC is issued by individual police stations of the area where you have lived.
> 
> ...


In your case, then you need to apply to this other Police Station too, since Citizenship requires you to furnish PCC from the country where you have spent more than 12 months cumulatively. In your case, since you seem to satisfy this condition, you need to get Police Clearance from all jurisdictions within that country, that you've resided in.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Nope, PCC will not be invalid after a few months.


Thank you fugitive_4u

when does the citizenship test take place ? Is it soon after submitting the application or the department will assign a date.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> They generally don’t ask to renew it
> But if you don’t want to take a chance, wait for the co to ask
> 
> Cheers


thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Thank you fugitive_4u
> 
> when does the citizenship test take place ? Is it soon after submitting the application or the department will assign a date.


It varies from applicant to applicant
The department will give you a test date which you can change using the link given in the email subject to availability of open slots

Presently all tests are stopped due to corona

Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can I confirm that the police check requirement only applies to the applicant if he has lived in another country for 12 months or more after been granted permanent residency in Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Can I confirm that the police check requirement only applies to the applicant if he has lived in another country for 12 months or more after been granted permanent residency in Australia?


Out of Australia for more then 12 months and 90 days in any single country

Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

NB said:


> Out of Australia for more then 12 months and 90 days in any single country
> 
> Cheers


After or before PR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> After or before PR?


From the date you got the PR

Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> From the date you got the PR
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB,

even it was not my question, but just asking where I can find this reference that the PCC is required for countries after getting the PR and not before getting PR ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> even it was not my question, but just asking where I can find this reference that the PCC is required for countries after getting the PR and not before getting PR ?


Here you go

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1300t.pdf

See q38

Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

*Virtual Citizenship Ceremony*

Hi Guys,

Its been a while I have updated. Due to the current situation as the ceremonies got cancelled, I was eagerly waiting for news on citizenship ceremonies and read on the immi website, they are introducing virtual ceremony and they will conduct upto 750 a day.

I was relieved reading this news and waiting started for one last time. Finally received an email from virtual ceremony to accept or decline on Wednesday and it contained one crucial info which says if there is another member whose application is approved, we can provide their information and the ceremony will be conducted jointly.

I have added my wife details and replied back, to my surprise we got the invite today for coming wednesday. I got approved on Oct 3rd 2019, my wife got approved on March 10th 2020. In the auto reply, it was mentioned that the scheduling is done as per order of approval and I thought I would have to wait for 3-4 months to get the date but lucky us got the invite in 2 days.

Wishing everyone much faster ceremony dates.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey just curious - do tourist visas count as substantive visas for the purpose of citizenship applications? I came to Australia about 6 months before I moved here for a work visa so I'd suspect the time I spent in Australia on the tourist visa would be my "initial entry" and start the clock, so to speak.

I understand the rules about not being out of Australia for a certain amount of time in the last 4 years + 1 year on PR.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been a while I have updated. Due to the current situation as the ceremonies got cancelled, I was eagerly waiting for news on citizenship ceremonies and read on the immi website, they are introducing virtual ceremony and they will conduct upto 750 a day.
> 
> ...


You shouldn’t have been surprised 
The spouse always gets the benefit of the partners earlier approval
Even when councils were holding the ceremonies, the invites were based on the earlier approval 
Under virtual ceremonies, DHA gets to do 2 ceremonies in the same time which is a bonus for them
They are infact encouraging neighbours to band together and get the ceremony done together 

Cheers


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

NB said:


> You shouldn’t have been surprised
> The spouse always gets the benefit of the partners earlier approval
> Even when councils were holding the ceremonies, the invites were based on the earlier approval
> Under virtual ceremonies, DHA gets to do 2 ceremonies in the same time which is a bonus for them
> ...


Good to know they are encouraging neighbours to band together, through virtual ceremony atleast backlog will shrink at a good pace.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Can anyone indicate, do tourist visas count as substantive visas for the purpose of citizenship applications? I came to Australia about 6 months before I moved here for a work visa so I'd suspect the time I spent in Australia on the tourist visa would be my "initial entry" and start the clock, so to speak.

I understand the rules about not being out of Australia for a certain amount of time in the last 4 years + 1 year on PR.

Thanks.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

mfh5001 said:


> Can anyone indicate, do tourist visas count as substantive visas for the purpose of citizenship applications? I came to Australia about 6 months before I moved here for a work visa so I'd suspect the time I spent in Australia on the tourist visa would be my "initial entry" and start the clock, so to speak.
> 
> I understand the rules about not being out of Australia for a certain amount of time in the last 4 years + 1 year on PR.
> 
> Thanks.


I think visiting or tourist visa wouldn't count in citizenship as your first visit was recreational where as from your next visit, it is work related which would be your initial entry.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

sandeepr said:


> I think visiting or tourist visa wouldn't count in citizenship as your first visit was recreational where as from your next visit, it is work related which would be your initial entry.


Thanks. My thought is possibly it does (only because the citizenship general residence calculator indicates "substantive visa") but again I'm unsure hence coming here. I don't think the government would care necessarily that it was for tourism purposes.

With that said if that's the general consensus then happy to look in to that when the time comes.

Has anybody on this forum had that experience?


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

mfh5001 said:


> Thanks. My thought is possibly it does (only because the citizenship general residence calculator indicates "substantive visa") but again I'm unsure hence coming here. I don't think the government would care necessarily that it was for tourism purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your time spend on toursit/visit visa will count towards the total time spent for citizenship purpose since you spent that time legally in Australia! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

NB said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to update you on my citizenship application:
> ...


Hi NB, some of my originals (such as birth certificate and 10th marksheet) were laminated long time ago, no way for me to un-laminate now. Will I face any issues at the interview? Appreciate your help a lot. Thanks.


----------



## eagereagle (Jul 18, 2015)

*citizenship and RRV*

Hi all, i just need a clarification;

i am eligible for citizenship and plan to apply soon, but my PR traveling part has been expired last week!


so to be able to travel overseas n case of emergency (God Forbid), should i apply for citizenship first or RRV first ? 

I read that one has to wait "another" 12months before applying for citizenship after securing RRV. 


So to avoid the wait, should I just apply for my citizenship first and then later on apply for RRV ? will it effect my citizenship application in anyway ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eagereagle said:


> Hi all, i just need a clarification;
> 
> i am eligible for citizenship and plan to apply soon, but my PR traveling part has been expired last week!
> 
> ...


RRV and citizenship application are in no way connected 

To apply for RRV or not is your own personal decision based on your circumstances and will not affect your citizenship application 

So you can apply for RRV before or after applying for citizenship or never 

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

ninaussie said:


> Hi NB, some of my originals (such as birth certificate and 10th marksheet) were laminated long time ago, no way for me to un-laminate now. Will I face any issues at the interview? Appreciate your help a lot. Thanks.


should not be an issue.
i have done the interview process with my 10th class marksheet (which is a laminated one)- as a proof of DOB.

so should not be an issue


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninaussie said:


> Hi NB, some of my originals (such as birth certificate and 10th marksheet) were laminated long time ago, no way for me to un-laminate now. Will I face any issues at the interview? Appreciate your help a lot. Thanks.


It depends on the quality of the lamination and the interviewer 
Generally it shouldn’t be a problem as long as the authenticity of the document is not compromised due to the lamination 

It’s very easy to get more copies of birth certificates now in india and in fact you can apply for them online if you were born in one of the big cities 
You may try that route for peace of mind 

Cheers


----------



## eagereagle (Jul 18, 2015)

NB said:


> RRV and citizenship application are in no way connected
> 
> To apply for RRV or not is your own personal decision based on your circumstances and will not affect your citizenship application
> 
> ...



okay, but what about the clause, one has to wait 12 months before applying for citizenship after securing RRV ?


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> ninaussie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, some of my originals (such as birth certificate and 10th marksheet) were laminated long time ago, no way for me to un-laminate now. Will I face any issues at the interview? Appreciate your help a lot. Thanks.
> ...


Why mark sheets?

Everyone presumably should have passport or driving licence.. do they not work?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Why mark sheets?
> 
> Everyone presumably should have passport or driving licence.. do they not work?


Alternative to birth certificate is class x marksheet especially for Indians 
Passport and driving license is generally not acceptable 

Cheers


----------



## Rose_Angel (May 17, 2020)

*Australian Citizenship Application*

Hi all
i am not much clear about how to respond to following two questions while filling up the online Australian citizenship application. I would really appreciate if someone please provide the correct explanation.

1. Application asks to provide "Associated family details/members.

I am totally lost what does that question really means. Do I have to provide details of all my siblings or only those family members who are dependent on me. I have siblings but they are all adult and independent. Do I have to mention all of them?

2. Application asks to provide citizenship status of parents, option to select is Current or Previous.

As my parent is not alive, so do i have to enter citizenship status as Previous? Further on selecting previous option, it ask for when the citizenship was ended? Will it be a date of death? It is really confusing because even if some one passed away, legally it does not mean that their citizenship expired. Please advice

once again thank you for any professional advice in advance.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rose_Angel said:


> Hi all
> i am not much clear about how to respond to following two questions while filling up the online Australian citizenship application. I would really appreciate if someone please provide the correct explanation.
> 
> 1. Application asks to provide "Associated family details/members.
> ...


1. Provide details of parents and siblings. You do not need to upload any docs for them but still have to declare them.

2. Their status would be current citizen of their home country. However, you should declare them as deceased.


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> apparition said:
> 
> 
> > Why mark sheets?
> ...


Thank you. This is new information for me.

Is it possible if you can share a link where I can read more about this?

I presume we are talking about documents necessary for a citizenship ceremony. Is it the same for citizenship application...


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

apparition said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > apparition said:
> ...


Ok right.. I get it..

They need birth certificate. Which for Indians for whatever reason they cannot produce (that is surprising, why?).. so alternatively, they can do with birth certificates..

Is that what it is..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Ok right.. I get it..
> 
> They need birth certificate. Which for Indians for whatever reason they cannot produce (that is surprising, why?).. so alternatively, they can do with birth certificates..
> 
> Is that what it is..


??????

Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I have lodged my citizenship application on the 13 March 2020 and by now i have not heard anything back at all. 

Normally, will they send an email to pick the test date if approved? Or it will just pop up in my application?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my citizenship application on the 13 March 2020 and by now i have not heard anything back at all.
> 
> ...


You will get an email
It will also contain a link through which you can change your test dates
Currently all tests are on hold due to the corona 

Cheers


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Submitted Citizenship Application*

Hi All, 

I have submitted citizenship application for self and wife on 25th Apr 2020. Current status on IMMI account is "Received". 

Have anyone applied for citizenship recently. How long shall I expect to get the email for test dates ?

Thanks
Vin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted citizenship application for self and wife on 25th Apr 2020. Current status on IMMI account is "Received".
> 
> ...


All tests are on hold due to covid

Cheers


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks NB. Though the tests are on hold, does the basic processing of the applications also not progressing or what ?

I am assuming the Test invitation provided only after the BGV/ assessment completed of the applicants. 

Cheers
Vin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Thanks NB. Though the tests are on hold, does the basic processing of the applications also not progressing or what ?
> 
> I am assuming the Test invitation provided only after the BGV/ assessment completed of the applicants.
> 
> ...


Test invites necessarily don’t mean all checks are completed
To distribute the test invite to get maximum efficiency many applicants at early stages are also invited
That’s why some applicants get approved within minutes after the tests whereas some wait for weeks and months

Cheers


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I submitted my citizenship application today. When I click on messages it shows the following

_The applicant has not agreed to receive electronic correspondence for this application.
Note: Electronic correspondence for this application is sent only if the applicant agreed to communicate via email in the application._

Is filling and attaching 1193 to other section of the document is enough. Thanks


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

I passed the citizenship test last year and was invited to attend the ceremony. However, due to family tragedy, I was unable to attend the ceremony and had to leave Australia. I informed them regarding this. I failed to enter Australia recently as you can imagine due to the current situation. I heard about the virtual ceremony. Do I need to contact them regarding this?


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

garrychandi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I submitted my citizenship application today. When I click on messages it shows the following
> 
> _The applicant has not agreed to receive electronic correspondence for this application.
> ...


Mate, you may have not selected the Email Correspondence thus you getting it. In my application, it is stated that all the correspondence will come to my email ID.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fahim_shahid said:


> I passed the citizenship test last year and was invited to attend the ceremony. However, due to family tragedy, I was unable to attend the ceremony and had to leave Australia. I informed them regarding this. I failed to enter Australia recently as you can imagine due to the current situation. I heard about the virtual ceremony. Do I need to contact them regarding this?


You cannot be on foreign soil during the ceremony
You should contact DHA for virtual ceremony only when you are back in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

*prasannakp84*

Duplicate post.. please remove
-----------------------------------------
I arrived in Australia on 18th June 2016. Can I submit my citizenship application now, or do I need to wait until 18th June 2020, when I complete 4 years? At what stage do they check if I have met the criteria or not?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

*When to apply for Citizenship?*

I arrived in Australia on 18th June 2016. Can I submit my citizenship application now, or do I need to wait until 18th June 2020, when I complete 4 years? At what stage do they check if I have met the criteria or not?


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> I arrived in Australia on 18th June 2016. Can I submit my citizenship application now, or do I need to wait until 18th June 2020, when I complete 4 years? At what stage do they check if I have met the criteria or not?


Hi Prasanna - You need to wait until 18th June 2020. Before that Immi account wont allow you to access the full application. 

Meanwhile, you can just organize details on your past travel and stuff, so after 18th June when you able to access your application fully you wont waste your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> I arrived in Australia on 18th June 2016. Can I submit my citizenship application now, or do I need to wait until 18th June 2020, when I complete 4 years? At what stage do they check if I have met the criteria or not?


Don’t apply on the first date you become eligible 
Keep a few days margin for leap years etc

Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

NB said:


> Don’t apply on the first date you become eligible
> Keep a few days margin for leap years etc
> 
> Cheers


The Citizenship/Residence calculator must have already considered this, right? Including all the days when I was away etc., As per that tool, I am eligible to apply on 18-06-2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> The Citizenship/Residence calculator must have already considered this, right? Including all the days when I was away etc., As per that tool, I am eligible to apply on 18-06-2020.


There have been mistakes made in the past and application refused
That’s why I am saying
If you want to apply on 18th, go ahead

Cheers


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 
Has any one received any update about their application which submitted during Coronavirus pandemic? I’m wondering to know if the are going back to work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Hi guys,
> Has any one received any update about their application which submitted during Coronavirus pandemic? I’m wondering to know if the are going back to work!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first update that the applicant gets is the test date
But as tests are on hold there is no communication 
However, the minister said in an interview that processing is not stopped and is continuing till the testing stage, so once the tests start, there will be very fast approvals

Cheers


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

NB said:


> The first update that the applicant gets is the test date
> 
> But as tests are on hold there is no communication
> 
> ...




Do they have any plans of conducting online tests? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> The Citizenship/Residence calculator must have already considered this, right? Including all the days when I was away etc., As per that tool, I am eligible to apply on 18-06-2020.


There are additional safeguards in immi account which calculate and check if you have met residency requirement when you lodge citizenship application.
At the beginning of the application, it won't let you proceed to page 4 if you do not meet residency requirement unless you select that you have got an exemption from the Minister.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indiference said:


> Do they have any plans of conducting online tests?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really doubt it
It’s the interview where your original documents are checked which cannot be done online without compromising the integrity of the process 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> There are additional safeguards in immi account which calculate and check if you have met residency requirement when you lodge citizenship application.
> At the beginning of the application, it won't let you proceed to page 4 if you do not meet residency requirement unless you select that you have got an exemption from the Minister.


Many applicants last year who were allowed to apply by the system had their application cancelled and fees refunded
The system failed to take the leap year into account

So it’s better to wait for a few days
When you have waited for 4 years for citizenship, a few more days won’t be a huge wait

Cheers


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am in the processing of lodging my citizenship application via immi account. At the stage of attaching documents, I am going through a few issues. I am trying to attach pdf documents but while attaching, the immi account auto converting them into JPG images and saving them as individual image files. For example; I have attached a 2-page pdf file ( passport) and when i click attach it takes me to another page and shows me 2 jpg images, stating that your pdf file is converting into an acceptable format... kindly confirm. On confirmation, it saves it as two individual files with page 1 and page 2 description.

I have used the same file for other visa applications and it all goes well.

Also, i tried attaching the 1195 form, considering that might be there as an issue with my file but when I tried attaching, it gives an error "Unable to attach the PDF file provided. The number of Pages will exceed the attachment limit"

I have also email technical support and waiting for them to respond.

Is anyone else also having such issues or am I doing something wrong? Kindly help.

Thanks


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi people. I am going to apply for citizenship in June.
Can anybody please list all required documents need to be provided to submit the application?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

HI Guys, can anyone clarity what happend to the dependant PR holder if only the main applicant lodged a citizenship application when eligible?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

darkness49 said:


> Hi people. I am going to apply for citizenship in June.
> Can anybody please list all required documents need to be provided to submit the application?


Just Go through the link 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> HI Guys, can anyone clarity what happend to the dependant PR holder if only the main applicant lodged a citizenship application when eligible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


All the Citizenship applications assess on an individual basis. if the dependent is eligible then you can apply his/her application as well separately at the same time with you, if not then you have to wait till he/she will be eligible to do so. if the dependent is 15 or younger than 15 then you can include them into your application.

if the dependent is not eligible and PR is going to expire then you can apply RRV for that dependent.


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

arun05 said:


> darkness49 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi people. I am going to apply for citizenship in June.
> ...


I've see this link before.
Can you please tell me if I need to provide police certificate from my country of origin or local certificate is enough?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

darkness49 said:


> I've see this link before.
> Can you please tell me if I need to provide police certificate from my country of origin or local certificate is enough?


if you read this ling carefully, it mentioned here 
for your country

Penal clearance certificates
If you have spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since we granted you a permanent visa, you need to give us overseas police certificates from every country, including your home country, where you have spent a total of more than 90 days since you turned 18.

Ask the country's government or law enforcement authority for a certificate.

We might ask you to provide a penal clearance certificate in other circumstances.

For Australia
Australian National Police Check
If you are 16 years of age or over, we will request a check on your behalf from the National Police Checking Service.

i think that is suffice for you


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

arun05 said:


> All the Citizenship applications assess on an individual basis. if the dependent is eligible then you can apply his/her application as well separately at the same time with you, if not then you have to wait till he/she will be eligible to do so. if the dependent is 15 or younger than 15 then you can include them into your application.
> 
> 
> 
> if the dependent is not eligible and PR is going to expire then you can apply RRV for that dependent.


So in that case if i apply now and my spouse dont, will her PR will not vaild anyone or will the 189 PR will be active for her still?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> So in that case if i apply now and my spouse dont, will her PR will not vaild anyone or will the 189 PR will be active for her still?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Pr don’t expire . It’s for life 
You can live in Australia for ever if you don’t want to leave Australia without doing anything more 
It’s the travel rights which expire
So if you want to leave and re enter Australia once your travel rights have expired after 5 years, you need a RRV
If you leave Australia without a RRV, then you will not be allowed to enter without getting a fresh visa 

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Pr don’t expire . It’s for life
> You can live in Australia for ever if you don’t want to leave Australia without doing anything more
> It’s the travel rights which expire
> So if you want to leave and re enter Australia once your travel rights have expired after 5 years, you need a RRV
> ...


Thanks guys, for the update. In that case i could go on with the citizenship application, while my spouse is still in PR as dependant.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Thanks guys, for the update. In that case i could go on with the citizenship application, while my spouse is still in PR as dependant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That’s correct
BTW once the PR is issued, there is no primary or dependent 
Everyone is equal

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> BTW once the PR is issued, there is no primary or dependent
> Everyone is equal
> 
> Cheers


Cheers NB, thanks for that valuable information.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

My Birth Cetificate is printed in Hindi, although the details filled by hand are all in English. 
Will that be an issue? 

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sumitrb said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Birth Cetificate is printed in Hindi, although the details filled by hand are all in English.
> Will that be an issue?
> ...


Yes, I guess it needs to be translated as far as I know. You can alternately use your Class X score card for your D.O.B proof


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, I guess it needs to be translated as far as I know. You can alternately use your Class X score card for your D.O.B proof


Thanks, I have class X score card so wol try to use that
If case I still need the birth certificate to be translated, where can I get it done in Australia? Will it be the Indian consulate

Regards
Sumit


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sumitrb said:


> Thanks, I have class X score card so wol try to use that
> If case I still need the birth certificate to be translated, where can I get it done in Australia? Will it be the Indian consulate
> 
> Regards
> Sumit


You can use approved translators. Check NAATI site for translators in your area

All the best..!


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

I am confused if we need to get police verification done. We made our first entry to Aus after PR grant in June 2016. Then we went back to India and returned to Australia in Dec 2016 (gap of approx 5 months). After that we have just travelled outside Aus once for 30 days. 

Can anyone advise if we still need to get Police Verification done in India?

Kind regards
Sumit


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sumitrb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused if we need to get police verification done. We made our first entry to Aus after PR grant in June 2016. Then we went back to India and returned to Australia in Dec 2016 (gap of approx 5 months). After that we have just travelled outside Aus once for 30 days.
> 
> ...


Not in your case. 
You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;

the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Not in your case.
> You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;
> 
> the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
> the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.


Thank you, much appreciated 

Kind regards
Sumit


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I have Submitted my application for Citizenship Today JUNE 8 and uploaded all the required documents. 

I know I need to wait for any reply and also due to corona.

Just curious, how long does it generally take to assess and give a decision on the application ? 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have Submitted my application for Citizenship Today JUNE 8 and uploaded all the required documents.
> 
> ...


Citizenship grant is a 3 step process

After preliminary assessment of your application, You will be invited to take a english test and interview 
If you pass the test and all original documents are found ok, then you will be Approved
Then you have to take the citizenship oath which will be conducted by your local council and then only you can call yourself a citizen 

At each stage there is a considerable delay and all tests and interviews are currently on hold due to covid 

Cheers


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

NB said:


> Citizenship grant is a 3 step process
> 
> After preliminary assessment of your application, You will be invited to take a english test and interview
> If you pass the test and all original documents are found ok, then you will be Approved
> ...


Thank you for your responce.. 

I will wait and post here if there is any status change. Currently application is in 'Received' statis.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Thank you for your responce..
> 
> I will wait and post here if there is any status change. Currently application is in 'Received' statis.


Department has recently announced they are working towards resuming test/interview appointments in the coming weeks. It won't be long until you receive test invite.

Source: https://www.news.com.au/national/br...n/news-story/ef29fb7a04fe5fae5304febabdd90718


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi All,

While applying online for the Citizenship, do we need to submit a separate application for each adult (over 18) or can I include my spouse and kid in my application form itself ?

Kind regards
Sumit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitrb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While applying online for the Citizenship, do we need to submit a separate application for each adult (over 18) or can I include my spouse and kid in my application form itself ?
> 
> ...


Each adult has to apply individually 
The kids younger then 18 can be included in either parents application as per your convenience 

Cheers


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

NB said:


> Each adult has to apply individually
> The kids younger then 18 can be included in either parents application as per your convenience
> 
> Cheers


Regarding the age, Kids younger than 15 only can include in parents' application. Info from the overview page as below

Things to note
This information is for people 59 years old and under. If you are 60 years old or older, see Persons 60 years and older.
You can include a dependent child aged 15 or younger in your application. With permission from a responsible parent, a child 15 years or younger can apply on their own. The child must be a permanent resident.
You cannot include a dependent child aged 16 or 17 on your application. They must apply on their own by following the process outlined on this page. The child must be a permanent resident


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

NB said:


> Each adult has to apply individually
> The kids younger then 18 can be included in either parents application as per your convenience
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for clarifying the details 

Kind regards
Sumit


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

While completing my online application for citizenship, it is asking for parent details. If I do not add the details the application does not allow you to proceed. However, after adding parent details, on the Attach Documents page, it is asking to attach documents for my parents (assume passport).

Do we need to attach parents documents? As we will not have those in original when we go for the interview 

Kindly advise what needs to be done here


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sumitrb said:


> Hi,
> 
> While completing my online application for citizenship, it is asking for parent details. If I do not add the details the application does not allow you to proceed. However, after adding parent details, on the Attach Documents page, it is asking to attach documents for my parents (assume passport).
> 
> ...


That is an optional part. you do not need to provide parents passports as an attachment and CO will not ask you original document, details are enough. I assume that is only to check the family criminal history if any on the basis of passport details.


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

arun05 said:


> That is an optional part. you do not need to provide parents passports as an attachment and CO will not ask you original document, details are enough. I assume that is only to check the family criminal history if any on the basis of passport details.


Thank you so much

Kind regards
Sumit


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

Hi Buddies, I have decided to apply CITIZENSHIP for me and my child (he is Age-3 and now in India).

1. one rule says applicant should be there while deciding on the application (I am in Australia now)
2. second says the child doesn't need to fullfill Residency Requirements (He is in India now)

Could you plz suggset me that I could apply him with my application or separate application for him

I am afraid that if I include him, it might slow down my decision as they may demand him also to come to Australia ! He is not going to come this year due to COVID. 

Expecting your valuable suggestion.

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Hi Buddies, I have decided to apply CITIZENSHIP for me and my child (he is Age-3 and now in India).
> 
> 1. one rule says applicant should be there while deciding on the application (I am in Australia now)
> 2. second says the child doesn't need to fullfill Residency Requirements (He is in India now)
> ...


1. Your child has to be in Australia at the time of approval 
Anyways citizenships approvals are taking a long time, so even if he is here early next year, it should be good enough

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I have got a quick question in relation to eligibility to apply for citizenship.

I have received my visa190 Permanent Residency Feb 2015 and first landed on using my 190 in June 2015. 
I then permanently moved to Australia May 2017 and have been living here since then (completed just over 3 years).

I understand that I need to have been physically in Australia for the past 3 out of 4 years. Will I be eligible to apply this year 2020 (noting that my first entry was in June 2015), or will I have to wait to May 2021?

Thanks for your assistance and hope you are all keeping well and safe.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

farishkj said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have got a quick question in relation to eligibility to apply for citizenship.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are eligible based on what you said. Maybe a month more depending on dates or any travel in between. No need to wait till 2021.

All the best..!


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

farishkj said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup you are good to go, apply now itself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, you are eligible based on what you said. Maybe a month more depending on dates or any travel in between. No need to wait till 2021.
> 
> All the best..!


But as per residence calculator he ain't eligible until 2021. I tried following dates out of curiosity. 

Landed: 01-June-2015
Departed: 15-June-2015
Landed: 01-May-2017 to current stay
Intended application date: 01-July-2020

System says apply in 2021. So as per rules he is supposed to be in Australia for 4 years since his lawful residence. No more than 12 months out and 90 days in last year but as he was missing for almost 2 years from 2015-2017 so am I missing something? Just trying to understand the process @fugitive_4u bro. 

So given this, one can do entry. Come back within 11 months or so and then stay continuous 3 years to be eligible for citizenship. Is that right?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

mail2notif said:


> But as per residence calculator he ain't eligible until 2021. I tried following dates out of curiosity.
> 
> Landed: 01-June-2015
> Departed: 15-June-2015
> ...




What is the lawful residence date you have mentioned on the calculator? The lawful residence date will be when he first landed in australia on 190 visa. I tried the calculator and he has completed the residency requirement however there might be a few days here and there depending on the duration he stayed when he first came to australia in 2015. Also when he will finally apply for citizenship, the form will not let him proceed forward if he doesn’t fulfil the residency requirements. The requirement is to stay in Australia for 3 years out of total 4 years after you have been granted permanent residency so thats fulfilled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for your replies gents.


I think in 2015 I only spent like couple weeks or so.

Then moved here for good in 2017 and have been out on vacations for around 65 days since i permenantly moved. Ill try and submit an application mid July since itll cover my days out of australia (65 days). 

Fingers crossed! Worst case Ill then just have to wait for May I suppose


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

farishkj said:


> Thanks for your replies gents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, seems like you will be fine with this approach. The good thing is that if you are making a mistake or haven’t spend a total of 3 years in Australia the form wont let you proceed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> But as per residence calculator he ain't eligible until 2021. I tried following dates out of curiosity.
> 
> Landed: 01-June-2015
> Departed: 15-June-2015
> ...



Yes, the rule is to stay for 4 years since lawful residence, so his was in June 2015
Now, technically he completes his residence of 4 years in June 2019, however, he cannot apply in 2019, because he has been out for more than 12 months in the last 4 years. So, he would need to push forward until he meets this requirement of * not being out of Australia for more than 12 months cumulative in the last 4 years*



mail2notif said:


> So given this, one can do entry. Come back within 11 months or so and then stay continuous 3 years to be eligible for citizenship. Is that right?


Yes, you are right..!!


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, the rule is to stay for 4 years since lawful residence, so his was in June 2015
> Now, technically he completes his residence of 4 years in June 2019, however, he cannot apply in 2019, because he has been out for more than 12 months in the last 4 years. So, he would need to push forward until he meets this requirement of * not being out of Australia for more than 12 months cumulative in the last 4 years*
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds promising then! You thinking i might be able to apply next month once I make up for my days away from Australia and complete 3 years physcially here?

THanks all for your replies!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, the rule is to stay for 4 years since lawful residence, so his was in June 2015
> Now, technically he completes his residence of 4 years in June 2019, however, he cannot apply in 2019, because he has been out for more than 12 months in the last 4 years. So, he would need to push forward until he meets this requirement of * not being out of Australia for more than 12 months cumulative in the last 4 years*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro for the clarification. I was trying with following info (for the person who asked this) on which calculator gave me the date for next year to apply. 

*Permanent Residence Date*: 01/06/2015
*Lawful Residence Date*: 01/05/2017
*Intended Lodgement Date*: 1/07/2020

*Outside Australia:* From Date: 01 Jul 2015 To Date: 30 Apr 2017

*Residence Output: *
Residence requirement met: No

Reapply Date: 01/05/2021. Do not submit your application before this date.

Based on comments from indifference, I can see that I was putting lawful residence year as wrong. thus i had the wrong results.Thanks for correcting.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

indiference said:


> What is the lawful residence date you have mentioned on the calculator? The lawful residence date will be when he first landed in australia on 190 visa. I tried the calculator and he has completed the residency requirement however there might be a few days here and there depending on the duration he stayed when he first came to australia in 2015. Also when he will finally apply for citizenship, the form will not let him proceed forward if he doesn’t fulfil the residency requirements. The requirement is to stay in Australia for 3 years out of total 4 years after you have been granted permanent residency so thats fulfilled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got my mistake, I was putting that as 2017 instead of 2015. Thanks for correcting.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

There was a time I used to be active on threads related to PR. Time has come to be active on citizenship threads .

I haven't been able to get a crisp list of documents for Aus citizenship. Can anyone please help with it?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> There was a time I used to be active on threads related to PR. Time has come to be active on citizenship threads .
> 
> I haven't been able to get a crisp list of documents for Aus citizenship. Can anyone please help with it?
> 
> TIA


See form 1300t

Basically there are no documents as such except the form 1195 which you have to get signed
You have to give PCC in very limited circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, the rule is to stay for 4 years since lawful residence, so his was in June 2015
> Now, technically he completes his residence of 4 years in June 2019, however, he cannot apply in 2019, because he has been out for more than 12 months in the last 4 years. So, he would need to push forward until he meets this requirement of * not being out of Australia for more than 12 months cumulative in the last 4 years*
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for bombarding you with questions.

Does setting up TFN has any relation to being a 'lawful residence'? Since when I landed in 2015, I only got medicare and proof of address to purchase a property, but didnt get a TFN set up.

I am getting excited to see if my application does go through next month(ish). Will keep you posted all


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

farishkj said:


> Sorry for bombarding you with questions.
> 
> Does setting up TFN has any relation to being a 'lawful residence'? Since when I landed in 2015, I only got medicare and proof of address to purchase a property, but didnt get a TFN set up.
> 
> I am getting excited to see if my application does go through next month(ish). Will keep you posted all


Lawful residence with regards to citizenship application relates to residing in Australia. If you had applied for TFN while being offshore or havent got a TFN at all, doesnt count as lawful residence.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> There was a time I used to be active on threads related to PR. Time has come to be active on citizenship threads .
> 
> I haven't been able to get a crisp list of documents for Aus citizenship. Can anyone please help with it?
> 
> TIA


Apart from the forms NB mentioned, you need other documents like Identity Documents, evidence of DOB, evidence of address etc. Have a look at this page for details --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo

Would suggest to kick off the application process (if you are eligible of course) and everything will become clear as you progress.


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Lawful residence with regards to citizenship application relates to residing in Australia. If you had applied for TFN while being offshore or havent got a TFN at all, doesnt count as lawful residence.


Sounds good - Thank you so much for your help


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

HI Everyone

In the citezenship application, is your Occupation (ANZSCO) your current occupation? or is it the occupation you got your PR assessed on?

I got my PR based on my Engineeering degree but currently work in Management Consulting.

THanks all for your help


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

farishkj said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> In the citezenship application, is your Occupation (ANZSCO) your current occupation? or is it the occupation you got your PR assessed on?
> 
> ...


Be truthful, thats all I can say


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Be truthful, thats all I can say


Of course! But is the expectation here my current role? 

Thanks Fugitive


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

farishkj said:


> Of course! But is the expectation here my current role?
> 
> Thanks Fugitive


Yes of course. Isn't that what the question is about? Current occupation?


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes of course. Isn't that what the question is about? Current occupation?


Has no mention of current occupation. 

All it says is the following:

*Occupation (ANZSCO)*

My guess was current occupation and not the code I have on my PR - that is what I have it as anyways. Thought I would double check 

Thank you


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

farishkj said:


> Has no mention of current occupation.
> 
> All it says is the following:
> 
> ...


Isn't this question under your Personal Details? If so, it is current occupation.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

Guys,

I was currently locked overseas due to coronavirus restrictions. My current visa expires in September 2020 and I guess the borders will still be closed.

As for the Australian Residency Requirement:
* Does anyone know whether tourist visas are counted towards the Australian Residency Requirement?

I think it'll be the only way I will be able to return to Australia until March 2021. Unless my PR application is approved.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Crocs said:


> As for the Australian Residency Requirement:
> * Does anyone know whether tourist visas are counted towards the Australian Residency Requirement?


Nope, Staying here on tourist visa doesnt classify you as a resident.


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Nope, Staying here on tourist visa doesnt classify you as a resident.


This means that I'd have to apply for another student visa or my PR would have to be granted by March 2021?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Crocs said:


> This means that I'd have to apply for another student visa or my PR would have to be granted by March 2021?


Your case is not very clear to me. What is your current Visa? I know it is expiring in September 2020, but what significance does March 2021 have that you have mentioned?

Please provide details to be able to respond


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Your case is not very clear to me. What is your current Visa? I know it is expiring in September 2020, but what significance does March 2021 have that you have mentioned?
> 
> Please provide details to be able to respond



Because we must be living in Australia for 4 years with no 12 consecutive months of absence.

If I don't get back by the end of February 2021, then I will have to wait another 12 months to apply for citizenship.

Unless I go back on a tourist visa and apply for a bridging visa (if that is even possible) to maintain my eligibility.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> Because we must be living in Australia for 4 years with no 12 consecutive months of absence.
> 
> If I don't get back by the end of February 2021, then I will have to wait another 12 months to apply for citizenship.
> 
> Unless I go back on a tourist visa and apply for a bridging visa (if that is even possible) to maintain my eligibility.


It’s not 12 consecutive months
It’s the sum of all days in the last 4 years
So the sum of how many days you’re out of Australia should not exceed 365 days in the last 4 years

Cheers


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s not 12 consecutive months
> It’s the sum of all days in the last 4 years
> So the sum of how many days you’re out of Australia should not exceed 365 days in the last 4 years
> 
> Cheers


:clap2::clap2: Yes that what I meant!

Following this, I must be in Australia by the end of February 2021. Maybe I could apply for a bridging visa if I manage to return on a tourist or student visa? Because I think my bridging visa will expire before I return?

Is that even possible?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> :clap2::clap2: Yes that what I meant!
> 
> Following this, I must be in Australia by the end of February 2021. Maybe I could apply for a bridging visa if I manage to return on a tourist or student visa? Because I think my bridging visa will expire before I return?
> 
> Is that even possible?


There should be no gap between the visas if you are going to claim it for citizenship residence calculations 
I don’t have any idea what you are talking about, but just making a wild guess on what you probably mean

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Crocs said:


> :clap2::clap2: Yes that what I meant!
> 
> Following this, I must be in Australia by the end of February 2021. Maybe I could apply for a bridging visa if I manage to return on a tourist or student visa? Because I think my bridging visa will expire before I return?
> 
> Is that even possible?


Not to apply for Citizenship. You can't apply for Citizenship unless you have been a permanent resident for the last 12 months before applying, and must be absent from Australia for less than 90 days in that year.

As well as that, you need to have spent a total of 3 years of the last 4 in Australia, on a substantive visa. A student visa or tourist visa are both substantive visas, but you must have had a permanent visa for the last 12 months before applying. 

A bridging visa is not a substantive visa, so any time on a bridging visa is not counted as time within Australia for Citizenship purposes.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kaju said:


> Not to apply for Citizenship. You can't apply for Citizenship unless you have been a permanent resident for the last 12 months before applying, and must be absent from Australia for less than 90 days in that year.
> 
> As well as that, you need to have spent a total of 3 years of the last 4 in Australia, on a substantive visa. A student visa or tourist visa are both substantive visas, but you must have had a permanent visa for the last 12 months before applying.
> 
> A bridging visa is not a substantive visa, so any time on a bridging visa is not counted as time within Australia for Citizenship purposes.


Just a quick correction - to meet the general residence requirement: it must be on a "valid visa", so time spent onshore on a Bridging Visa will also be counted as time within Australia for Citizenship purposes. 

"Meet the general residence requirement
At the time you apply you must have been:

-living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years
-a permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen for the past 12 months
-away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months"

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#Eligibility


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just a quick correction - to meet the general residence requirement: it must be on a "valid visa", so time spent onshore on a Bridging Visa will also be counted as time within Australia for Citizenship purposes.
> 
> "Meet the general residence requirement
> At the time you apply you must have been:
> ...


I would go with Kaju
Bridging visa is not a substantive visa
It’s just a stop gap arrangement to prevent you from becoming an illegal
This visa cannot be used for citizenship purposes

What does “Substantive visa” mean?

A substantive visa is any visa that allows the visa holder to remain temporarily in Australia other than:

a bridging visa
a criminal justice or enforcement visa

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> I would go with Kaju
> Bridging visa is not a substantive visa
> It’s just a stop gap arrangement to prevent you from becoming an illegal
> This visa cannot be used for citizenship purposes
> ...


Except the DHA link above says you need a "valid visa", it does not say you need a "substantive visa" - to meet the general residence requirements for citizenship.

Here is a random MARA agency confirming this:
"Lawful residence does include time spent on temporary visas (i.e. Student, Working Holiday, Tourist, Bridging Visa) prior to grant of permanent residency."

Source: https://www.acacia-au.com/australian-citizenship.php

I'm not disputing that a Bridging Visa is not a substantive visa.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Except the DHA link above says you need a "valid visa", it does not say you need a "substantive visa" - to meet the general residence requirements for citizenship.
> 
> Here is a random MARA agency confirming this:
> "Lawful residence does include time spent on temporary visas (i.e. Student, Working Holiday, Tourist, Bridging Visa) prior to grant of permanent residency."
> ...


Yes you are right. Any valid visa, including tourist visa and bridging visa are valid to be counted towards general residency requirement for citizenship purposes.


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I managed to get a digital (soft copy) of my police clearances from the countries where I need to get them from based on my time spent. I will be lodging an online application, hence will upload the clearances I currently.

Do I need the hard copies of the police certificates for the interview?


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Except the DHA link above says you need a "valid visa", it does not say you need a "substantive visa" - to meet the general residence requirements for citizenship.
> 
> Here is a random MARA agency confirming this:
> "Lawful residence does include time spent on temporary visas (i.e. Student, Working Holiday, Tourist, Bridging Visa) prior to grant of permanent residency."
> ...


Guys, you are great! All of you who answered my question! That's a real team spirit and a sense of empathy here! Thanks for that!

Does anyone know if the statement "away from Australia for no more than 12 months" means that I must still hold a visa during this time? Because I got locked overseas due to COVID-19?

Example:
A) My visa has expired. Suppose that I manage to return to Australia after 11 months away in the total 4 years. I did not hold a visa during these 11 months but I had previously lived lawfully on a visa for the past 6 years.

In other words, does the Australian Residence Requirement allow me to have a gap while I don't breach the 12 months away in the past 4 years or I must hold a valid visa even though I am not in AUS?

I hope this is clear enough for the experts to clarify the whole point


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> Guys, you are great! All of you who answered my question! That's a real team spirit and a sense of empathy here! Thanks for that!
> 
> Does anyone know if the statement "away from Australia for no more than 12 months" means that I must still hold a visa during this time? Because I got locked overseas due to COVID-19?
> 
> ...


You need a valid visa even for the period you are absent from Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Crocs (Dec 6, 2019)

NB said:


> You need a valid visa even for the period you are absent from Australia
> 
> Cheers


Oh no! what single person in this world would stay away for more 11 months with a valid visa, which had been paid for?

Anyways. That's terrible to me because it'll simply push my eligibility greatly if that's accurate.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Crocs said:


> Anyways. That's terrible to me because it'll simply push my eligibility greatly if that's accurate.


Yes. 
Citizenship rules also state that your last year (12 months) has to be on a PR Visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crocs said:


> Oh no! what single person in this world would stay away for more 11 months with a valid visa, which had been paid for?
> 
> Anyways. That's terrible to me because it'll simply push my eligibility greatly if that's accurate.


Take my case
I had a 3 year tourist visa
Yet I was away from Australia 
I entered again on 457 after 10 months but I will be able to take advantage of my tourist visa to use the period I was absent also for calculating residency 

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys just wondering with the situation of corona virus n all what’s happening with the citizenship applications are they processing at all or not?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys just wondering with the situation of corona virus n all what’s happening with the citizenship applications are they processing at all or not?


There is a huge backlog of application as the tests are not being conducted.

Folks who had passed the test, pending Ceremonies are being conducted via video conferencing and certificates sent via post.

So yeah, there is a longer wait if someone applies in this time.


----------



## mohsen.rbn (Jun 24, 2016)

Does anyone know if i can lodge my application for citizenship offshore and come back in for my test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I remember the times when I was applying for PR and was hyperactive on this forum. Thanks to all the members here all my doubts and queries were instantly catered to. 
I remember back then there used to be an excel sheet maintained and religiously updated by most of the members, tracking the timelines of their visa process.. it included when they applied and when the grant finally came.

I am wondering if there is any similar excel sheet created to track all citizenhsip applications. can somebody point me to one if it exists


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mohsen.rbn said:


> Does anyone know if i can lodge my application for citizenship offshore and come back in for my test?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Immiaccount doesnt prevent you from lodging your application, but I guess it will be on hold since you are offshore.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Please check the online petition to start test/interview started:
https://www.change.org/p/alan-tudge...m_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=share_petition


----------



## call.ksingh (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to submit my Australian Citizen application next week. But, my Indian passport is expiring on Sept 2020. What i need to do first? 
Option 1: Submit citizenship application and apply for renew indian passport and later update the citizen application with new indian passport.
Option 2: First renew the indian passport and then apply for Citizen application.

Please help !!

Thanks,
Kulwinder


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

call.ksingh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to submit my Australian Citizen application next week. But, my Indian passport is expiring on Sept 2020. What i need to do first?
> Option 1: Submit citizenship application and apply for renew indian passport and later update the citizen application with new indian passport.
> ...



Option 2 looks more logical to save any headaches later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

call.ksingh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to submit my Australian Citizen application next week. But, my Indian passport is expiring on Sept 2020. What i need to do first?
> Option 1: Submit citizenship application and apply for renew indian passport and later update the citizen application with new indian passport.
> ...


You can apply as soon as you become eligible and get in the queue 
You can renew your passport as and when you want or let it expire 

Cheers


----------



## Dheerajkhanna786 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello everyone,


Can you please tell me someone I m appling citizenship and there is one question about put the detail of all parent .
I m putting the only mother detail and my father was passed away around 18 years ago and we don’t remember my father date of birth .we have just death certificate tested only and we don’t have any other documents. What is need to do now?



Thankyou


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dheerajkhanna786 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me someone I m appling citizenship and there is one question about put the detail of all parent .
> ...


It is not a major road block but what DOB (for your late father) you entered in your PR application? If you have access to your PR application refer it and enter the same date.


----------



## lesalesa (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I applied for citizenship on 1st Jan 2020. just wondering the current trend. do understand the time line is around 18 months. no further updates after submission. Any one with similar time line?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lesalesa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for citizenship on 1st Jan 2020. just wondering the current trend. do understand the time line is around 18 months. no further updates after submission. Any one with similar time line?


All tests and interviews are on hold
So till such time they restart, nothing will move

Cheers


----------



## Jeeva Pala (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Guys,
New to this forum. But I am following citizenship application in another forum.


----------



## rajeshm333 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi,

Question in relation to calculating citizenship residency requirements:

After PR grant, if you have done a validation trip and moved permanently after 4 months

Do i need to put the first entry date as Lawful residence date or will it be the date when moved permanently?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rajeshm333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question in relation to calculating citizenship residency requirements:
> 
> ...


Your first trip (which you call as validation trip) with a PR becomes your lawful residence date while calculating your Citizenship eligibility.


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for Australian citizenship and preparing the documents required.

I have a colour scan copy of my birth certificate, but the original is in India. I also have my X class mark sheet with me in Australia. 

Should I upload my birth certificate or X class mark sheet with my application? 
I am concerned that if I upload my birth certificate, I might not be able to bring the original for the interview/test. (or can I upload both and take X class mark sheet to the interview?)

Also, I don't have an Australian driving license and I don't have a lease or utility bill in my name. For current address proof, can I just upload an online bank statement from Commbank?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumardeepak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Australian citizenship and preparing the documents required.
> 
> ...


You may need to show originals of all documents you upload during the test/ interview 
So try to either get the birth certificate or get away with the class x marksheets 
Don’t upload anything which you don’t have the original 

The bank statement should be sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey guys... Good evening.. I need an urgent help with my citizenship application.

..I've applied for my citizenship in March and i've uploaded the following documents - 1) Identity declaration form 1195 - certified
2) Passport pages - certified
3) driver licence- certified
4) Class X certificate (DOB) - Not certified
5) Electricity Bill- Not certified
6) Adhar Card - Not certified 

I don't know from where Did I access this information to not to certify..but now Am actually getting stressed as Am worried if I did anything wrong by not getting the last 3 documents certified.. 
Can anyone please suggest if I should certify then and upload it..will it cause any problem

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ballu said:


> Hey guys... Good evening.. I need an urgent help with my citizenship application.
> 
> ..I've applied for my citizenship in March and i've uploaded the following documents - 1) Identity declaration form 1195 - certified
> 2) Passport pages - certified
> ...


You don’t have to get any documents certified
You have to a carry the originals of all the documents that you have uploaded for verification when you will be called for test and interview 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi NB.. Thanks a lot..so does it mean that the documents that I have not certified is fine and acceptable...


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

So, I got my citizenship application approved back in March and awaiting ceremony. However I changed my address a couple of weeks back. 

Do I get thrown back in the council queue of ceremony as per my new address or something?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> So, I got my citizenship application approved back in March and awaiting ceremony. However I changed my address a couple of weeks back.
> 
> Do I get thrown back in the council queue of ceremony as per my new address or something?
> 
> Thanks


Most ceremonies are being conducted online
So the address really doesn’t matter

Cheers


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

NB said:


> You don’t have to get any documents certified
> You have to a carry the originals of all the documents that you have uploaded for verification when you will be called for test and interview
> 
> Relax
> ...


Do we need to carry form 1195 as well along with passport and DL?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Do we need to carry form 1195 as well along with passport and DL?


Yes. all the original certificates and documents you need to carry with you at the time of the interview whatever you have uploaded online.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ballu said:


> Hi NB.. Thanks a lot..so does it mean that the documents that I have not certified is fine and acceptable...


If you applied online then you do not need a certified copy. Certified copies of documents are required only in case you are applying a paper application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Do we need to carry form 1195 as well along with passport and DL?


That’s correct 
What’s the evidence you have submitted for birth date?

Cheers


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi dear forum members, I just want to confirm if the status of application on immi account should say ‘received’ since my application is lodged and does this means it is under process??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Hi dear forum members, I just want to confirm if the status of application on immi account should say ‘received’ since my application is lodged and does this means it is under process??


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## Ausdreamz (Feb 8, 2013)

lesalesa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for citizenship on 1st Jan 2020. just wondering the current trend. do understand the time line is around 18 months. no further updates after submission. Any one with similar time line?


Hi ,

I applied on 02 Jan 2020 ,no further updates after submission...


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi,

Do we need to upload Aadhaar with our citizenship application? if yes, under which section when uploading the documents?

And, when uploading the documents for the *Present country of citizenship, Evidence of* section, is it just our passport?


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Good Afternoon All. While I am applying for citizenship application, found this question under Previous travel to Australia as- Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990? Yes or No. And I am really confused about it. I first came in Australia 6 years back. And for 4 times, I had been overseas for short holiday not more than a month and after At least one year. Can anyone help me out which should I tick 'Yes' or 'No'?

Thank you.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kumardeepak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to upload Aadhaar with our citizenship application? if yes, under which section when uploading the documents?
> 
> And, when uploading the documents for the *Present country of citizenship, Evidence of* section, is it just our passport?


You do need to provide aadhar details in your application if you have one. Once application is in submission stage then you can upload a copy of aadhar under identity documents section category and title it as 'National identity card'

If you do not have aadhar card then you have mention it in the application under "National Identity Details" and mark it as No but bear in mind you do have to provide reason that why you don't have any national identity document.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Good Afternoon All. While I am applying for citizenship application, found this question under Previous travel to Australia as- Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990? Yes or No. And I am really confused about it. I first came in Australia 6 years back. And for 4 times, I had been overseas for short holiday not more than a month and after At least one year. Can anyone help me out which should I tick 'Yes' or 'No'?
> 
> Thank you.


Don't get confused. The simple answer is "YES". 

Cheers.


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> You do need to provide aadhar details in your application if you have one. Once application is in submission stage then you can upload a copy of aadhar under identity documents section category and title it as 'National identity card'
> 
> If you do not have aadhar card then you have mention it in the application under "National Identity Details" and mark it as No but bear in mind you do have to provide reason that why you don't have any national identity document.


Thanks for your fast reply. I have another question. 

I have uploaded my passport for *Document including photograph and signature	*. for Evidence of First arrival in Australia, do i need to upload my passport again? as my current passport is the one i used to enter Australia first.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumardeepak said:


> Thanks for your fast reply. I have another question.
> 
> I have uploaded my passport for *Document including photograph and signature	*. for Evidence of First arrival in Australia, do i need to upload my passport again? as my current passport is the one i used to enter Australia first.


You have to upload it again in the relevant section with the appropriate file name 

Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Dear Forum Members,

Just want to ask does it make any difference to select a location for citizenship test like am in Melbourne, if I select any regional area like Bendigo, Ballarat or Mildura rather than Melbourne. Is there any chance of earlier test date in these areas as in Melbourne the wait time for citizenship test is really higher. Your help in this regard will be really appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Malik


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> Just want to ask does it make any difference to select a location for citizenship test like am in Melbourne, if I select any regional area like Bendigo, Ballarat or Mildura rather than Melbourne. Is there any chance of earlier test date in these areas as in Melbourne the wait time for citizenship test is really higher. Your help in this regard will be really appreciated.
> 
> ...


It would not make any huge difference because In-person citizenship interviews and citizenship tests have recommenced in Western Australia only from 6 July 2020. For rest of the other States/Territories it is still going to take time. For VIC it might take 2-3 months for the test to recommence and there would be huge backlog of applicants.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Cheers



Thanks!


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

NB said:


> You can use your class x marksheet instead of birth certificate
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for helping others out NB.

Can you please suggest, how class x mark sheet is acceptable instead of birth certificate as it is not stated as an acceptable document in form 1300t ?

Evidence of your date of birth, birth name and any changes of name

A full birth certificate

Evidence of links between present and previous names, for example an official marriage or divorce
certificate, if applicable

A certificate issued by an Australian Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages as evidence of other
changes of name, if applicable


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Malikkk said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Forum Members,
> ...


Hi Mustafa thanks for your reply one more question am separated do I need to give the details of my ex partner in other family member section or just the siblings?


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Malikkk said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > Malikkk said:
> ...


Dear NB if you can assist me with my query please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> Just want to ask does it make any difference to select a location for citizenship test like am in Melbourne, if I select any regional area like Bendigo, Ballarat or Mildura rather than Melbourne. Is there any chance of earlier test date in these areas as in Melbourne the wait time for citizenship test is really higher. Your help in this regard will be really appreciated.
> 
> ...


No matter what you choose, based on the residence address that you have given, you will be given the nearest test centre
With the huge corona outbreak in Vic, forget tests for a long time

Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Malikkk said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Forum Members,
> ...


Hi NB thanks for your reply one more question am separated do I need to give the details of my ex partner under other family member section or just the details of the siblings?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi NB thanks for your reply one more question am separated do I need to give the details of my ex partner under other family member section or just the details of the siblings?


As they ask for details of even deceased relatives, better to give the details 
You can write Divorced in brackets after giving the relationship 
But consult a Mara agent if you have any doubts 

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Mustafa thanks for your reply one more question am separated do I need to give the details of my ex partner in other family member section or just the siblings?


*NO*, you are not required to mention details of separated/divorced partners in your citizenship application. You only mention details of Associated family members in the application which is by immigration definition *Immediate family members* include full, half, adopted and step brothers and sisters, Parent (including biological parents, adopted parents, step-parents, legal guardians and deceased parents), a spouse or de facto partner including if deceased.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Hi dear forum members, I just want to confirm if the status of application on immi account should say ‘received’ since my application is lodged and does this means it is under process??


Frankly I think it doesnt mean 'under process'. infact i think its just in the initial queue and nobody(as in case officer) has gotten to it yet.
Mine is same state.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Frankly I think it doesnt mean 'under process'. infact i think its just in the initial queue and nobody(as in case officer) has gotten to it yet.
> Mine is same state.


That’s not correct
It will remain same till you get the test invite even if it is processed 

Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Dear Forum Members,

I got couple of questions. Am providing Bank statement as a proof of residential address.
1. Can I provide credit card bank account statement or it should be be my savings account statement? And what can be the document reference number for that?
2. Can I provide Family registration certificate as a Evidence of birth name, date of birth, gender?

Your help in this regard will be really appreciated, especially Mustafa and NB.

Kind Regards,
Malik


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I got couple of questions. Am providing Bank statement as a proof of residential address.
> 1. Can I provide credit card bank account statement or it should be be my savings account statement? And what can be the document reference number for that?
> ...


1. Credit or savings account, both are fine but just to let you know instead of providing bank statements for proof of residential address you could provide any utility bill.

2. Either that or class 10 marksheet will also work. You also need to carry originals of the documents that you upload to your citizenship interview/test.


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Malikkk said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Forum Members,
> ...


Thanks very much for your reply what will be the document reference number if I give bank statement?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Thanks very much for your reply what will be the document reference number if I give bank statement?


Don't put any reference number for bank statements but label it (like '_Debit/Credit account statement-Commbank'_) when you upload it so the CO can clearly understand.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

anyone has an info if citizenship test resumes in NSW...i had my schedule in May 2020 but due to restructions it didnt pursue. still waiting for the new test date.thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mhyx said:


> anyone has an info if citizenship test resumes in NSW...i had my schedule in May 2020 but due to restructions it didnt pursue. still waiting for the new test date.thanks.


Except WA, no other state has started citizenship tests
Even when other states start, NSW and VIC will be the last, you can be sure

Cheers


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks mate.
still pending then. 
hopefully they can start but of course cosider social distancing inthe test room and dyring interview...else backlog will definitely huge...1000x.



NB said:


> Mhyx said:
> 
> 
> > anyone has an info if citizenship test resumes in NSW...i had my schedule in May 2020 but due to restructions it didnt pursue. still waiting for the new test date.thanks.
> ...


----------



## sonaxinh (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I would like to share my citizenship progress, as below:

17 Dec 2019: Submitted.
6 Feb 2020: Received interview date.
27 Feb 2020 (Rescheduled): Passed and application approved.
30 Jun 2020: Received email from DHA for a virtual ceremony.
10 Jul 2020: Ceremony done and application finalised.

Now I am waiting for the certificate sent by post. Good luck to everyone, who both is waiting for either the test or ceremony. We all will get there, one day!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sonaxinh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my citizenship progress, as below:
> 
> ...


30 Jun, when you received correspondence from DoHA for virtual ceremony, how did you confirm that you actually want to attend ceremony. Did you just simply hit 'reply to' the email showing your interest or was there a link to click and confirm? 
and also what State are you from?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

That was quick! What is your state/council?



sonaxinh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my citizenship progress, as below:
> 
> ...


----------



## sonaxinh (Nov 30, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> 30 Jun, when you received correspondence from DoHA for virtual ceremony, how did you confirm that you actually want to attend ceremony. Did you just simply hit 'reply to' the email showing your interest or was there a link to click and confirm?
> and also what State are you from?


I just replied to their email to confirm my registration. I'm from Brisbane City.


----------



## sasisaro (Mar 6, 2019)

What are all the additional additional benefits one can get with citizenship which is not available as permanent resident? Can anyone summarize? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sasisaro said:


> What are all the additional additional benefits one can get with citizenship which is not available as permanent resident? Can anyone summarize? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Here you go

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/english/7-advantages-of-becoming-an-australian-citizen

Cheers


----------



## sasisaro (Mar 6, 2019)

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You very much NB 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sonaxinh said:


> I just replied to their email to confirm my registration. I'm from Brisbane City.



After you replied confirming that you want to attend virtual ceremoy, how many days it took DoHA to respond back with the date and time of 10 July for ceremony?


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Malikkk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much for your reply what will be the document reference number if I give bank statement?
> ...


Hi Mustafa thanks for your help every time I needed just want to know that i have selected yes for 
Has the applicant entered or departed Australia since 1990 and
1. next question is does the applicant have the details of their previous application?
If select yes what reference number should i chose i have selected visa grant number?
And this visa grant number should be the 1st visa when i arrived right?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Mustafa thanks for your help every time I needed just want to know that i have selected yes for
> Has the applicant entered or departed Australia since 1990 and
> 1. next question is does the applicant have the details of their previous application?
> If select yes what reference number should i chose i have selected visa grant number?
> And this visa grant number should be the 1st visa when i arrived right?


Has the applicant entered or departed Australia since 1990?
Answer: *YES*

Does the applicant have the details of their previous application?
Answer: *YES*

Reference Number
Answer: *Enter Visa Grant number* (The first visa which you used to enter Australia)


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Malikkk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mustafa thanks for your help every time I needed just want to know that i have selected yes for
> ...


Thanks very much sir,
Next question is list all the countries where applicant holds Permanent residency and is not citizen.
This should be Australia only right becuase i don't have pr of any country other than Australia and citizenship of my home country.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Thanks very much sir,
> Next question is list all the countries where applicant holds Permanent residency and is not citizen.
> This should be Australia only right becuase i don't have pr of any country other than Australia and citizenship of my home country.


Yeah, even I a mistake made on this question. I did a input that I am PR and Citizen of India but only latter is true.

Your PR country will be AUS and Current Citizenship country will be Pakistan.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sonaxinh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my citizenship progress, as below:
> 
> ...


congratulations !!!!!
lucky, ......it was quick.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

sonaxinh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my citizenship progress, as below:
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

Hi All
I have a question, i was thinking to transfer my money to my home country to buy a home for my parents. Next year I will be looking to apply for citizenship, do we need to have certain balance to show for citizenship, I haven't bought any home or have any other investment in Australia. Does having low or no money in bank account affect citizenship application?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Josephite said:


> Hi All
> I have a question, i was thinking to transfer my money to my home country to buy a home for my parents. Next year I will be looking to apply for citizenship, do we need to have certain balance to show for citizenship, I haven't bought any home or have any other investment in Australia. Does having low or no money in bank account affect citizenship application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Bank balance is not a criteria for Citizenship.


----------



## Ausdreamz (Feb 8, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> Has the applicant entered or departed Australia since 1990?
> Answer: *YES*
> 
> Does the applicant have the details of their previous application?
> ...


Hi Mustafa,Forumites,

Please have a look at the below text from homeaffairs:



This is the unique number assigned to the applicant's visa.[BR]

The applicant's visa grant number would have been included in any correspondence the applicant would have received from the department regarding the approval and grant of a visa. This may be the visa the applicant was issued with when first entered Australia as a permanent resident, temporary resident; or any subsequent visas granted. The visa may still be valid, or it may be expired.

Enter the 13 digit visa grant number of the applicant's most recent permanent visa.

If the applicant cannot locate the approval letter or cannot remember the visa grant number, the applicant may continue the application by answering 'Yes' to this question and leaving the Australian visa grant number blank.



Point number 3 says permanent visa ; kind of confusing ....Could you please have a look and let us know your thoughts....


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ausdreamz said:


> Hi Mustafa,Forumites,
> 
> Please have a look at the below text from homeaffairs:
> 
> ...


In this context it is asking about the first visa granted to enter or depart AU since 1990. For many applicants it is a student or temp visa(first visa granted). For people whos first visa is PR then they just enter their PR grant number. 

There are many safeguards in immi account online applications. If you by mistake enter a wrong digit for visa grant number then it would pop back with a error "match not found in database" and would not let you proceed further.


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Ausdreamz said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > Has the applicant entered or departed Australia since 1990?
> ...


Hi Mustafa Hope you are doing well, My last question before submitting my application for citizenship is that at my family registration certificate only year of date of birth is mentioned nothing else for both of my parents and it's not written even anywhere we only use the year, whenever i nedded as I don't know nothing other than that...
But while am entering their details it's asking me the date the citizenship was acquired for my parents, what should i do in this case becuase it's not letting me proceed just with the year and leaving month and day blank it's asking me to fill in the complete date of birth for both of Parents...

Your help in this regard will be really appreciated.


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Dear NB,
If you can help me with my query please.
Hope you are doing well, My last question before submitting my application for citizenship is that at my family registration certificate only year of date of birth is mentioned nothing else for both of my parents and it's not written even anywhere we only use the year, whenever i nedded as I don't know nothing other than that...
But while am entering their details it's asking me the date the citizenship was acquired for my parents, what should i do in this case becuase it's not letting me proceed just with the year and leaving month and day blank it's asking me to fill in the complete date of birth for both of Parents...

Your help in this regard will be really appreciated.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Mustafa Hope you are doing well, My last question before submitting my application for citizenship is that at my family registration certificate only year of date of birth is mentioned nothing else for both of my parents and it's not written even anywhere we only use the year, whenever i nedded as I don't know nothing other than that...
> But while am entering their details it's asking me the date the citizenship was acquired for my parents, what should i do in this case becuase it's not letting me proceed just with the year and leaving month and day blank it's asking me to fill in the complete date of birth for both of Parents...
> 
> Your help in this regard will be really appreciated.



It would your parents date of birth when they acquired Pakistani citizenship. You do not have to show any documentary evidence for your parents.


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi,

My name is Avneesh Kumar Manchanda. I am an India Citizen by birth. I am a PR holder and eligible for citizenship.*

Prior to getting PR and during getting my first ever passport in India(back in 2008) I changed my name from Avneesh Kumar to Avneesh Kumar Manchanda(added just surname). At that time I had name change published in two newspapers (1 English , 1 Punjabi).

I also said yes for known by different name question in PR process but case officer did not ask for any document during PR process. 

What all documents(if any) will I need to provide now during citizenship process for name change and how to get the same from India.

I went through different replies in the group but I am not getting clear answer. Your help is needed and highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

avneesh09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Avneesh Kumar Manchanda. I am an India Citizen by birth. I am a PR holder and eligible for citizenship.*
> 
> ...


If you had gone through a name change process, you must've had a Sworn Affidavit completed during that time. If so, that document is good enough to show your name change. Do include the paper cuttings if you have them handy.

Since you have also mentioned the same during PR, there will not be any complications if the same is mentioned during Citizenship too.


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi all,
Does anyone know for sure if a foreign passport is required when applying for Australian citizenship onshore? My understanding is that it *can* be used as one of the "identity documents" but it is not a must, and it can be substituted with other documents (driving license, national ID card, etc.) to satisfy the identity requirements.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know for sure if a foreign passport is required when applying for Australian citizenship onshore? My understanding is that it *can* be used as one of the "identity documents" but it is not a must, and it can be substituted with other documents (driving license, national ID card, etc.) to satisfy the identity requirements.


What would you provide then for evidence of your first arrival?


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> What would you provide then for evidence of your first arrival?


Easy. I can provide my old expired passport with the stamp from Australian border control. It's just that I don't have a *current* passport any more.


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you had gone through a name change process, you must've had a Sworn Affidavit completed during that time. If so, that document is good enough to show your name change. Do include the paper cuttings if you have them handy.
> 
> Since you have also mentioned the same during PR, there will not be any complications if the same is mentioned during Citizenship too.



Thanks for your reply. Do you know if only paper cuttings will work as I do not have affidavit with me or is there a way to produce another affidavit.

Thanks


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

CODeRUS said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know for sure if a foreign passport is required when applying for Australian citizenship onshore? My understanding is that it *can* be used as one of the "identity documents" but it is not a must, and it can be substituted with other documents (driving license, national ID card, etc.) to satisfy the identity requirements.



For anyone wondering the same question, the lady at the line told me the system simply won't let you proceed if you indicate your passport expiry date in the past, so must apply on paper. Which contradicts their website, "You must use a paper application if you do not have a current *or expired* passport". DoHA is a kingdom of confusion!


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

So I received an email from home affairs last week asking me whether I want to go for the online ceremony or not and I just replied saying "I agree to have my ceremony online" (this was really as per was hoping for some link or something which I would be asked to click based on my decision but ok, replying will do too)... So anyway... Does anyone know how much time does it takes from this point to receive the email with date and time of the actual ceremonry ?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> So I received an email from home affairs last week asking me whether I want to go for the online ceremony or not and I just replied saying "I agree to have my ceremony online" (this was really as per was hoping for some link or something which I would be asked to click based on my decision but ok, replying will do too)... So anyway... Does anyone know how much time does it takes from this point to receive the email with date and time of the actual ceremonry ?
> 
> TIA


It used to be a week only some time back but now it’s extended to nearly a month

Cheers


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

NB said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > So I received an email from home affairs last week asking me whether I want to go for the online ceremony or not and I just replied saying "I agree to have my ceremony online" (this was really as per was hoping for some link or something which I would be asked to click based on my decision but ok, replying will do too)... So anyway... Does anyone know how much time does it takes from this point to receive the email with date and time of the actual ceremonry ?
> ...



Thanks NB


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

CODeRUS said:


> For anyone wondering the same question, the lady at the line told me the system simply won't let you proceed if you indicate your passport expiry date in the past, so must apply on paper. Which contradicts their website, "You must use a paper application if you do not have a current *or expired* passport". DoHA is a kingdom of confusion!


Where is the confusion?

Lady told you to make a paper application since system doesn't allow you to apply online
DHA says, you need to make a paper application if your passport is expired.

???

To answer the question, passport is just a travel document that is accepted as a Identity document too.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sam99a said:


> So I received an email from home affairs last week asking me whether I want to go for the online ceremony or not and I just replied saying "I agree to have my ceremony online" (this was really as per was hoping for some link or something which I would be asked to click based on my decision but ok, replying will do too)... So anyway... Does anyone know how much time does it takes from this point to receive the email with date and time of the actual ceremonry ?
> 
> TIA


As per my understanding, it depends upon who is holding that ceremony. Council or deptt of home affairs. 

As an update from me that my wife got the online ceremony invite from council yesterday for this coming friday and need to reply with yes to mail if we want to atteend virtual ceremony and details of any other family member who is attached to her application. so i replied with my details too


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

arun05 said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > So I received an email from home affairs last week asking me whether I want to go for the online ceremony or not and I just replied saying "I agree to have my ceremony online" (this was really as per was hoping for some link or something which I would be asked to click based on my decision but ok, replying will do too)... So anyway... Does anyone know how much time does it takes from this point to receive the email with date and time of the actual ceremonry ?
> ...


Ok so you got the email with date and time already present ? For me it was asking whether I am interested with online ceremony or not. And it didn't exactly said reply 'Yes' if you are interested. It just said 'register your interest by responding to this email'


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sam99a said:


> Ok so you got the email with date and time already present ? For me it was asking whether I am interested with online ceremony or not. And it didn't exactly said reply 'Yes' if you are interested. It just said 'register your interest by responding to this email'


Yes, i got the mail from council with date and time in a subject line itself. it mentioned if we wish to attend then reply with Yes and if not then disregards the mail. if need to postpone then talk to department not to council.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> It used to be a week only some time back but now it’s extended to nearly a month
> 
> Cheers


Have you heard of any such case where the reply takes nearly a month?


----------



## Ausdreamz (Feb 8, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> In this context it is asking about the first visa granted to enter or depart AU since 1990. For many applicants it is a student or temp visa(first visa granted). For people whos first visa is PR then they just enter their PR grant number.
> 
> There are many safeguards in immi account online applications. If you by mistake enter a wrong digit for visa grant number then it would pop back with a error "match not found in database" and would not let you proceed further.


Hi Mustafa,

Thanks for your reply ....


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, this might be a question that has been asked before, anyone have any clue what's happening with citizenship application lately? The wait time seems to be so long?! Is there anyone here that has applied from regional area this year and have received news that the application is progressing?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, this might be a question that has been asked before, anyone have any clue what's happening with citizenship application lately? The wait time seems to be so long?! Is there anyone here that has applied from regional area this year and have received news that the application is progressing?


Which state are you in?

Currently all Tests and interviews are on hold except in WA. Whoever passed the test, need to attend online ceremony as per the latest direction. 

All other applications will progress accordingly, but no tests scheduled.


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Where is the confusion?
> 
> Lady told you to make a paper application since system doesn't allow you to apply online
> DHA says, you need to make a paper application if your passport is expired.
> ...


The confusion is if you read into this sentence:
_You must use a paper application if you do not have a current or expired passport_
it makes you think you need either a current OR an expired passport (so expired is also OK), otherwise it would have simply been: "You must use a paper application if you do not have a current passport" :juggle:


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> The confusion is if you read into this sentence:
> _You must use a paper application if you do not have a current or expired passport_
> it makes you think you need either a current OR an expired passport (so expired is also OK), otherwise it would have simply been: "You must use a paper application if you do not have a current passport" :juggle:



Well, looks it is asking whether you have physical possession of current/ expired passport or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

CODeRUS said:


> The confusion is if you read into this sentence:
> _You must use a paper application if you do not have a current or expired passport_
> it makes you think you need either a current OR an expired passport (so expired is also OK), otherwise it would have simply been: "You must use a paper application if you do not have a current passport" :juggle:


Right..!! 

You read it as You must use a paper application if you "*do not have a current or expired passport*"

I read it as You must use a paper application if you *do not have a current* or *expired passport*. In other words, if you donot have a current passport or you have an expired passport 

Interpretations can be weird at times..!


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Malikkk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mustafa Hope you are doing well, My last question before submitting my application for citizenship is that at my family registration certificate only year of date of birth is mentioned nothing else for both of my parents and it's not written even anywhere we only use the year, whenever i nedded as I don't know nothing other than that...
> ...


Hi Mustafa,
Hope you are doing well, just got a question am trying to upload the Bank statement in attachehment section but it's not letting me to do so by saying that you are increasing the pages limit while it only got three pages...
When I have converted that file to another PDF i was able to upload (I think the original file was encrypted) that but it was saying it will upload separate pages, what should i do in this case


----------



## mailahmeduk (Jul 22, 2020)

Very important
if your current passport has only given name and no surname or vice versa
please get it corrected before the citizenship test
else later you will have to spend more time and money
change of name - $200 - 4 weeks
reapply for citizenship certificate - $200 - 4 weeks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Mustafa,
> Hope you are doing well, just got a question am trying to upload the Bank statement in attachehment section but it's not letting me to do so by saying that you are increasing the pages limit while it only got three pages...
> When I have converted that file to another PDF i was able to upload (I think the original file was encrypted) that but it was saying it will upload separate pages, what should i do in this case


Yeah that's how it uploads. It breaks down each page. Should be all good.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

mailahmeduk said:


> Very important
> if your current passport has only given name and no surname or vice versa
> please get it corrected before the citizenship test
> else later you will have to spend more time and money
> ...


You can apply for AU passport with just given name or surname. It's just that all the names will be put under Familyname section in passport.


----------



## mailahmeduk (Jul 22, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> You can apply for AU passport with just given name or surname. It's just that all the names will be put under Familyname section in passport.


Yes but it is better to get this fixed once for all.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Which state are you in?
> 
> Currently all Tests and interviews are on hold except in WA. Whoever passed the test, need to attend online ceremony as per the latest direction.
> 
> All other applications will progress accordingly, but no tests scheduled.


I am in tas, I havent seem much update on ImmiTracker or here... looks like it is gona be a long long wait for me...


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Did citizenship test and interview resumed in Sydney by any chance? Original date was on March and got postponed to August due to COVID, not sure whether it will happen or again delay...


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

taniska said:


> Did citizenship test and interview resumed in Sydney by any chance? Original date was on March and got postponed to August due to COVID, not sure whether it will happen or again delay...


Not yet, only recommenced for Western Australia. Other states will start gradualy after assessing the situation


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

PR spouse of oz citizen is currently overseas for more than 4 months now and due to Covid19 and expensive flight tickets doesn't want to come here. When they apply for citizenship application, will the overseas stay also get counted towards residency requirement of 4 years?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

caliboy89 said:


> PR spouse of oz citizen is currently overseas for more than 4 months now and due to Covid19 and expensive flight tickets doesn't want to come here. When they apply for citizenship application, will the overseas stay also get counted towards residency requirement of 4 years?


Yes, it will be, however, you will not meet the condition of not being outside country for more than 90 days in the last 12 months. Which means your requirement met date will be pushed forward, until you satisfy the condition of being out of Australia for 90 or less days in preceding 12 months.


----------



## VK19 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey guys,

I know there probably isn't a definite answer to this so just want to get your opinion.
A bit of background: I am currently in VIC and I will be eligible to apply for citizenship in Sept this year. I will probably make a move to NSW at end of this year / early next year (if the pandemic situation allow).

Given the current situation I know there's probably a huge amount of backlog building up. 
So if you were me, would you just submit the application in Sept to get in line first. Then update the application detail later when the move happen? 
or
Wait until this whole situation improves and I have settled in NSW before I lodge a citizenship application, thereby potentially delaying it further?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VK19 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know there probably isn't a definite answer to this so just want to get your opinion.
> A bit of background: I am currently in VIC and I will be eligible to apply for citizenship in Sept this year. I will probably make a move to NSW at end of this year / early next year (if the pandemic situation allow).
> ...


Get in the queue now 

Cheers


----------



## andytoaussie (Jan 7, 2016)

farishkj said:


> Thanks for your replies gents.
> 
> 
> I think in 2015 I only spent like couple weeks or so.
> ...


. 



Hi, just wondering if you have applied yet?My case is similar so fingers crossed for your application 🤞🤞


----------



## Arm_OZ (Dec 8, 2015)

*Australian Citizenship Test*

Hi Guys,

Looking for suggestion.

I had appeared for Australian Citizenship test on 5th Feb' 20 and passed it, the case officer told me that he will review my application and approve it by next day while verifying my documents. However, I haven't received the approval mail till date(its been almost 6 months). Is it advisable to call DHS and check the status?

Also, I am from Wyndham City Council in Melbourne's West, any one have an idea on whats the waiting period for the Ceremony.

Cheers


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Arm_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking for suggestion.
> 
> ...


You can check the status of your application in immiaccount. there is no such approval mail send by department and you may get the congratulation letter on your postal address from immigration minister. 

I am also from Wyndham and i have given test in march and I will be having online ceremony on coming friday by council. but i am also aware some of the wynndham guys who passed the test along with me and got their cermony from DoHA.


----------



## Arm_OZ (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks arun05, the status of the application is still Received though in Immiaccount.

When was your application status approved in immi account? was it immediately after the Test.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Arm_OZ said:


> Thanks arun05, the status of the application is still Received though in Immiaccount.
> 
> When was your application status approved in immi account? was it immediately after the Test.


I heard it may take sometime a quite long to get approval status because of some background verfications. I dont know exactly if you need to contact department or wait. Others in this group may give you some guidance on this.

My application got approved after 2 weeks of test and my wife got approved on the same day after the test. Every application assess on indiviual basis.


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Timeline*

Hello community,
How long did it take for a case officer to be assigned to your application from the date you submitted your application?
I submitted mine on 06/07 and I do understand that COVID19 has had a huge impact on processing time frames so I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

HPv87 said:


> Hello community,
> How long did it take for a case officer to be assigned to your application from the date you submitted your application?
> I submitted mine on 06/07 and I do understand that COVID19 has had a huge impact on processing time frames so I'm not holding my breath!


Well there is no doubt a huge backlog so I would say it is safe to assume 12-18 months processing time frame get an invite for test date. Pre-covid the processing time to reach interview/test stage was 3-6 months.
But then again you are from Perth and in WA DoHA have resumed test/interview, so for you it might be a bit shorter wait.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello guys, 

I am eligible to apply for citizenship from 07-Aug. The person whom I know that can do _Part - F Identity declaration_ for me is out of city till Sep. 

My questions-

1. Do I need to provide the Identity declaration scanned copy while submitting the application or they only needed during interview? 

2. If the declaration isn't required till interview, I will go ahead and submit my application in ImmiTracker next week. This should be fine, right??

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bharathi039 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am eligible to apply for citizenship from 07-Aug. The person whom I know that can do _Part - F Identity declaration_ for me is out of city till Sep.
> 
> ...


1. The system will not allow you to submit the application without uploading the form 1195
If you want to cheat the system you can submit only your photo and proceed and upload the actual form later

2. NA

Cheers


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

Hi guys,

I can't really find the answer whether I need to attach Australian Police Clearance Certificate to my online application? There is nothing implicit stated on DHA website.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can't really find the answer whether I need to attach Australian Police Clearance Certificate to my online application? There is nothing implicit stated on DHA website.


Because you don't need to attach Australian Federal Police check. DoHA will do their checks and if needed will ask you to provide overseas PCC.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Other Passport and Documents for Travel*

Online Citizenship application page no-3, question "Other passports and documents for travel"
Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel? Other documents may include Titre de Voyage, PLO56, DFTTA or ImmiCards.

what should be the answer Yes or NO.

:juggle:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dawn1981 said:


> Online Citizenship application page no-3, question "Other passports and documents for travel"
> Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel? Other documents may include Titre de Voyage, PLO56, DFTTA or ImmiCards.
> 
> what should be the answer Yes or NO.
> ...


Do you have a passport from any other country except india ?
If you don’t have then answer NO

Cheers


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Many thanks for your quick response.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Associated Family*

Online Citizenship application page no-12.
"Associated Family"
"Does the applicant have any other family members whose details have not been provided on the application?"
Yes or No

Shall I mark yes or no.
Thanks


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Evidence of First Arrival in Australia*

If I chosen passport, then I have to enter my passport details.

The question is National Identity Number?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dawn1981 said:


> Online Citizenship application page no-12.
> "Associated Family"
> "Does the applicant have any other family members whose details have not been provided on the application?"
> Yes or No
> ...


Have your provided details of Immediate family members include biological, adopted and step children, full, half, adopted and step brothers and sisters, a spouse or de facto partner including if deceased. 
If you have provided the details already then mark NO. If you have not provided details then mark YES and provide details of these aforementioned family members.




dawn1981 said:


> If I chosen passport, then I have to enter my passport details.
> 
> The question is National Identity Number?


I don't understand what you want ask. You need to be more clear.
Your evidence of first arrival would be your passport.
National Identity card is used for the purpose to establish your identity. You are from India so your national identity number would be aadhar card number if you have one. If you don't have one simply mark No to that question.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dawn1981 said:


> If I chosen passport, then I have to enter my passport details.
> 
> The question is National Identity Number?


Evidence of first arrival is your passport of course.

If you have declared any National Identity Number or Card during your PR, be sure to provide the same in Citizenship application too. However, this does not constitute as a proof for first arrival.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dawn1981 said:


> If I chosen passport, then I have to enter my passport details.
> 
> The question is National Identity Number?


For the lurkers and anyone with a passport that doesn't get stamped when they enter/leave Australia, you can also request for your international movement records using:
https://www.abf.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1359.pdf

It is free and takes ~2 weeks to receive a detailed international movement record for Australia.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Have your provided details of Immediate family members include biological, adopted and step children, full, half, adopted and step brothers and sisters, a spouse or de facto partner including if deceased.
> If you have provided the details already then mark NO. If you have not provided details then mark YES and provide details of these aforementioned family members.
> 
> Many thanks.
> ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dawn1981 said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > Have your provided details of Immediate family members include biological, adopted and step children, full, half, adopted and step brothers and sisters, a spouse or de facto partner including if deceased.
> ...


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

I would have provided that during the PR process, but I missed it.
Anyways is there any harm to showing now. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dawn1981 said:


> I would have provided that during the PR process, but I missed it.
> Anyways is there any harm to showing now. Thanks


Election voting card is not a national identity card
Only AAdhaar is the national identity card in india

Cheers


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

NB said:


> Election voting card is not a national identity card
> Only AAdhaar is the national identity card in india
> 
> Cheers


 FYI
National Identity Card 

All applicants who have a valid and current National Identity Card must provide their card details, including a certified copy of the national identity card (both sides of the card). If the applicant is unable to provide their card details, they must provide a reason as to why they are unable to do so. If the applicant does not provide these details the application may be delayed whilst further information is sought.

Country specific information
For specific information related to National Identity Card for certain countries, use the following links:

Bulgaria
Estonia
Hong Kong SAR
*India*
Indonesia
Malaysia
Macau SAR
People's Republic of China
Republic of Korea (South)
Romania
Taiwan
Thailand


India

For applicants from India, the preferred identification for Indian nationals is the Aadhaar card. As the Aadhaar card does not have an expiry date, the applicant should leave the ‘Expiry Date’ field blank.

If the applicant does not have an Aadhaar card, they may enter their PAN card, drivers licence, or voter ID numbers under Other identity documents section on the form


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dawn1981 said:


> FYI
> National Identity Card
> 
> All applicants who have a valid and current National Identity Card must provide their card details, including a certified copy of the national identity card (both sides of the card). If the applicant is unable to provide their card details, they must provide a reason as to why they are unable to do so. If the applicant does not provide these details the application may be delayed whilst further information is sought.
> ...


What are you trying to say ?
The link also says that voters ID card is OTHERS and NOT a national ID card

Cheers


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

NB said:


> What are you trying to say ?
> The link also says that voters ID card is OTHERS and NOT a national ID card
> 
> Cheers


Yep Voter ID is not National Identity card.

Please advice do I need to mention the Voter ID here, or mention no.

If I use the Voter ID, then following few pages were asking a question of the National Identity Card Number, that is the case can I add the Voter ID number or not? 

Awaiting your response. Thanks.


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

*Citizenship Application Query*

I have a similar query on the National IDs.

So when I applied for my PR - I didn't provide my Aadhaar card and used my Driver's License as an additional Identification.

Now that I am applying for my Citizenship, this has cropped up and I am wondering if it's worth providing my Aadhaar detail or not?

Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kennedy07 said:


> I have a similar query on the National IDs.
> 
> So when I applied for my PR - I didn't provide my Aadhaar card and used my Driver's License as an additional Identification.
> 
> ...


You should
It goes a long way in proving your identity 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> You should
> It goes a long way in proving your identity
> 
> Cheers


Yes, but he has not provided during his PR and most probably answered "No" to Identity document question. Wouldn't this cause issues if he claims otherwise during Citizenship application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, but he has not provided during his PR and most probably answered "No" to Identity document question. Wouldn't this cause issues if he claims otherwise during Citizenship application?


It depends on when he got his AAdhaar card
There is no issue or expiry date in the AAdhaar card

Cheers


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

NB said:


> It depends on when he got his AAdhaar card
> There is no issue or expiry date in the AAdhaar card
> 
> Cheers


Well I did apply for it before the PR application but I recieved the physical Aadhar card back in India (directed to my parent's address) after. Is it a risk if I give my details now?

My gut feeling is i should just provide the details regardless.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kennedy07 said:


> Well I did apply for it before the PR application but I recieved the physical Aadhar card back in India (directed to my parent's address) after. Is it a risk if I give my details now?
> 
> My gut feeling is i should just provide the details regardless.


I would give the AAdhaar number

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> It depends on when he got his AAdhaar card
> There is no issue or expiry date in the AAdhaar card
> 
> Cheers


There is an issue date, which is printed vertically, adjacent to your personal details



kennedy07 said:


> Well I did apply for it before the PR application but I recieved the physical Aadhar card back in India (directed to my parent's address) after. Is it a risk if I give my details now?
> 
> My gut feeling is i should just provide the details regardless.


If your card is issued after PR, I suggest you should. Just look for issue date for confirmation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> There is an issue date, which is printed vertically, adjacent to your personal details
> 
> 
> 
> If your card is issued after PR, I suggest you should. Just look for issue date for confirmation.


Mine does not have any issue date

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Mine does not have any issue date
> 
> Cheers


Thats strange. Every card has an issue date printed vertically. Also, if you download E-Aadhaar, then it is printed with a download date and not the original issue date. So it's not an issue date in the true sense, but can be seen as a issue date of "that" card.

https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-get-my-Aadhaar-card-issue-date


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> There is an issue date, which is printed vertically, adjacent to your personal details
> 
> 
> 
> If your card is issued after PR, I suggest you should. Just look for issue date for confirmation.


To clarify further, the 'issue date' is before the PR application but the physical card was recieved only after the PR application - the postal service had to relocate the card. 

Should I still give the detail in my citizenship application?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kennedy07 said:


> To clarify further, the 'issue date' is before the PR application but the physical card was recieved only after the PR application - the postal service had to relocate the card.
> 
> Should I still give the detail in my citizenship application?


Is issue date a mandatory field? Can you not leave it blank?


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Is issue date a mandatory field? Can you not leave it blank?


Yeah - I have inserted the Aadhaar number and left issue date blank.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kennedy07 said:


> Yeah - I have inserted the Aadhaar number and left issue date blank.


That should be good enough. However, you will be attaching your Aadhaar, which will still show the date. If you were to download e-Aadhar and attach it, it will show up with two dates, Download date and generated date


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> That should be good enough. However, you will be attaching your Aadhaar, which will still show the date. If you were to download e-Aadhar and attach it, it will show up with two dates, Download date and generated date


Do we have to attach a copy?

I can't find an option where I have to...

All I see are these options?

Required
Document including photograph and signature - Proof of age card
1
Received

Address - Residential, Evidence of - Gas Bill	
2
Received

Date of birth and birth name, evidence of	
1
Received

Passport Photograph - Front	
0
Received

Passport Photograph - Rear endorsed	
0
Received

First arrival in Australia, Evidence of	
1
Received

Present country of citizenship, Evidence of	
2
Received

Recommended
Form 1195 Identity declaration	
0
Received


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kennedy07 said:


> Do we have to attach a copy?
> 
> I can't find an option where I have to...
> 
> ...


Do you see "Others" category?


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> Do you see "Others" category?


Hmm nope there is no "Other" option.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kennedy07 said:


> Hmm nope there is no "Other" option.


I am assuming you have not yet submitted your citizenship application.


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> I am assuming you have not yet submitted your citizenship application.


Nope, is that option after the submission?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kennedy07 said:


> Nope, is that option after the submission?


You can add more documents after submission but at the time of submission you must upload the documents showing on the application now.


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. 

Can anyone please confirm whether I can use bank statement as proof of current residential address? 

I have searched the forum and one person reported that he cannot fill in the details of bank statement in immi account. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...rrent-residential-address-bank-statement.html


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm whether I can use bank statement as proof of current residential address?
> 
> ...


Use one of these instead

utilities notice eg. electricity, gas or water bill, bank notice, or
Rental contracts or rates notice

Cheers


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Use one of these instead
> 
> utilities notice eg. electricity, gas or water bill, *bank notice*, or
> Rental contracts or rates notice
> ...


Hi NB. One of the documents you mentioned is "bank notice". Is this the same as bank statement? If not, do you know how I can get it?

The issue is I am not the head tenant, so all the bills (and rental contract) are not under my name.


----------



## Hrsid (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone faced any issue with laminating the citizenship certificate? the website advises against it but what are the issues one can face if certs are laminated (as a mistake)

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi NB. One of the documents you mentioned is "bank notice". Is this the same as bank statement? If not, do you know how I can get it?
> 
> The issue is I am not the head tenant, so all the bills (and rental contract) are not under my name.


You can either submit a credit/debit card statement.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hrsid said:


> Has anyone faced any issue with laminating the citizenship certificate? the website advises against it but what are the issues one can face if certs are laminated (as a mistake)
> 
> Cheers


The certificate is legal proof of your Australian citizenship. You can frame the certificate later but it must not be laminated (as it will no longer be a legal document). Mistake or not, once laminated it looses it legal value.
If you have laminated it then you have to follow the procedure for Evidence of Citizenship in order to obtain a new one. Fee is $190.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi experts
I submitted my application along with my 5 years old baby in January 2020. No update so far. 
I can understand due to COVID, tests are on hold but what about the processing of my baby’s application ?
Will it process seperate to my application?
I had selected to combine the ceremony for us when applying.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Hi experts
> I submitted my application along with my 5 years old baby in January 2020. No update so far.
> I can understand due to COVID, tests are on hold but what about the processing of my baby’s application ?
> Will it process seperate to my application?
> I had selected to combine the ceremony for us when applying.


The baby application will be processed along with yours only
Although the baby doesn’t require tests and verification, the baby cannot be approved independently 
You will have to wait till you clear the test and interview 

Cheers


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

Test/Interview restarted in NSW anyone?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

caliboy89 said:


> Test/Interview restarted in NSW anyone?


In-person citizenship interviews and citizenship tests have recommenced in Western Australia only. NSW will probably be the second last State after VIC to resume interview appointments.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Tests have resumed in Sydney. 
Here is the link

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...-drop-by-the-end-of-this-year-says-alan-tudge


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Tests have resumed in Sydney.
> Here is the link
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...-drop-by-the-end-of-this-year-says-alan-tudge


SBS is not an official source to confirm if the tests have started back in NSW. Current covid numbers may not make it possible in Sydney to recommence the tests like in strength numbers like Perth. Most probably NT and SA will start next.


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi,

Did anyone apply for Australian citizenship online, without having a valid/current foreign passport (but still being a citizen of some other country)? Is it possible? I called DOHA line, and got two different answers from two people


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

CODeRUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone apply for Australian citizenship online, without having a valid/current foreign passport (but still being a citizen of some other country)? Is it possible? I called DOHA line, and got two different answers from two people


Well, You would need your passport to support "Evidence of arrival in Australia". 
Also, If you can prove your Identity through other documents, you need not attach your passport.

So, coming back to your question, what do you mean by not having a passport? Is it expired and you have not renewed it?


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Well, You would need your passport to support "Evidence of arrival in Australia".
> Also, If you can prove your Identity through other documents, you need not attach your passport.
> 
> So, coming back to your question, what do you mean by not having a passport? Is it expired and you have not renewed it?


Yep, it expired, and I could not renew it because of Covid, but I have other valid docs, such as driving licence, birth certificate, national ID card.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Yep, it expired, and I could not renew it because of Covid, but I have other valid docs, such as driving licence, birth certificate, national ID card.


You can still apply if your passport is expired but the application cannot be made online and you have to use a paper form 1300t. Send your paper application with fee payment and certified copies of documents to the address on the form. Fee payment should be done electronically through the ‘My Payments’ section of ImmiAccount. Select _My Payments>Manage Payments>Pre-Pay Paper Service._


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

Test are resumed in capital cities. It's confirmed from immigration website. Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you guys are doing well. Just want to know that how Department of Home Affairs verify the validity of form 1195 attestation, whether the endorsed picture and form 1195 is signed and filled by right and authorised person ( Mean who is eligible to do so) or not? Because form1195 doesn't require any stamp by authorised person.

Regards,
Malik


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you guys are doing well. Just want to know that how Department of Home Affairs verify the validity of form 1195 attestation, whether the endorsed picture and form 1195 is signed and filled by right and authorised person ( Mean who is eligible to do so) or not? Because form1195 doesn't require any stamp by authorised person.
Is there anyone who got rejected their form 1195 rejected because of this issue.

Regards,
Malik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well. Just want to know that how Department of Home Affairs verify the validity of form 1195 attestation, whether the endorsed picture and form 1195 is signed and filled by right and authorised person ( Mean who is eligible to do so) or not? Because form1195 doesn't require any stamp by authorised person.
> Is there anyone who got rejected their form 1195 rejected because of this issue.
> ...


I doubt anyone will start their citizenship journey using a false 1195
Don’t try these tricks

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well. Just want to know that how Department of Home Affairs verify the validity of form 1195 attestation, whether the endorsed picture and form 1195 is signed and filled by right and authorised person ( Mean who is eligible to do so) or not? Because form1195 doesn't require any stamp by authorised person.
> Is there anyone who got rejected their form 1195 rejected because of this issue.
> ...


The authorised persons details will be provided in Question 2 and Question 3. 

Sharing a personal story: an immediate family member who applied for Aussie citizenship for their baby offshore, within 48 hours of lodging the application the Aussie High Commission had already contacted the authorised person to verify their identity, profession, and declaration.


----------



## Ellajoly (Aug 9, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, but he has not provided during his PR and most probably answered "No" to Identity document question. Wouldn't this cause issues if he claims otherwise during Citizenship application?


Hi seniors, 
I answered "Yes" and mentioned all the details of Aadhaar card in PR application online but did not upload it because I left it in home country. Wouldn't this cause issues if I will mention and upload it during Citizenship application?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ellajoly said:


> Hi seniors,
> I answered "Yes" and mentioned all the details of Aadhaar card in PR application online but did not upload it because I left it in home country. Wouldn't this cause issues if I will mention and upload it during Citizenship application?


No, it wont cause any issues if you have the same answer in both your PR and Citizenship application pertaining to you National Identity card / Aadhaar.


----------



## Ellajoly (Aug 9, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> No, it wont cause any issues if you have the same answer in both your PR and Citizenship application pertaining to you National Identity card / Aadhaar.


Thanks Bro. Surely, I have the same answer in both PR and Citizenship application.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,

I have few questions regarding citizenship application :

1. Can we apply as a family ? Or me and my wife have to apply from our individual immi account?

2. When they documents should be certified, does it mean verified by JP or self attested?

TIA


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few questions regarding citizenship application :
> 
> ...


1. You can use same or different immi account but you need to lodge two different citizenship applications. You can mention the details of these two application in one another in a way to link them so you get a joint ceremony invitation later on. Only kids under 16 can be added as a applicant under either of the parent's application.

2. If you are applying online via immi account then you don't need to certify documents like passport/licence, etc. Just upload a good clean colored scan copy. However, you must get your identity declaration done by a authorised person mentioned in form 1195.


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi, has anyone got an test appointment in Canberra recently?
Thanks!


----------



## Robi14 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi everyone I am applying online citizenship. Files are ready to submit online. Can someone help me to confirm list of documents i have to upload along with file submission.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Robi14 said:


> Hi everyone I am applying online citizenship. Files are ready to submit online. Can someone help me to confirm list of documents i have to upload along with file submission.


You will find the list of all the required document that you need to upload here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

*Citizenship stages/timelines ?*

Hi All,

I applied for Aus Citizenship online on 28Aug 2020.
Could someone please provide the different stages/events involved in the citizenship journey?
What are the current timelines in Victoria State?
:boxing::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for Aus Citizenship online on 28Aug 2020.
> Could someone please provide the different stages/events involved in the citizenship journey?
> ...


After you submit your application, a CO will be assigned who will assess your application and eligibility and you may get called in for a interview/test by appointment. Once you pass the test and all checks on your application are done then your application will be approved and you will receive a formal communication from Minister of immigration advising of the approval of your application. Then comes the ceremony part, where you attend a virtual or in-person ceremony and make a pledge and formally become Australian citizen. 

Except Victoria, all States have now resumed citizenship appointment. Your application would still will be processed but until the covid restrictions are eased there will be no citizenship test/interview appointments. You should consider the current time line from DoHA here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Mustafa.


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Does the person signing your identity Form 1195 always get contacted? 
What do they get asked?...like do they need remember all your personal details like birthday,middle name,address ?? 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> Does the person signing your identity Form 1195 always get contacted?
> What do they get asked?...like do they need remember all your personal details like birthday,middle name,address ??
> Cheers


Very rarely
They may just ask how you know that person and since when

Cheers


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Cheers NB
On the 1195 form there are size limits for photo. how strict is this ( is it ok for head size to be slightly bigger than their diagram) ? Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> Cheers NB
> On the 1195 form there are size limits for photo. how strict is this ( is it ok for head size to be slightly bigger than their diagram) ? Cheers


The forms are uploaded in the system
If the system rejects it, your application will be delayed As you will be asked to upload new 

Cheers


----------



## ya123 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,

can I speed up my citizen application process faster if I move to regional area or in a city which has less population ? I am in sydney from last 3.5 years, If I move to another city like Canberrra in next 6 months and then apply for citizenship from Canberra, would this move speed up my citizenship case ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ya123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can I speed up my citizen application process faster if I move to regional area or in a city which has less population ? I am in sydney from last 3.5 years, If I move to another city like Canberrra in next 6 months and then apply for citizenship from Canberra, would this move speed up my citizenship case ?


No one can predict which state will have faster processing
There are applicants in each state who have got faster processing as well as delayed
It’s just a Matter of chance when you get the test invite and approval 

Cheers


----------



## Tahir Ali (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi,

I have applied for citizenship Application.My application is under further assessment. 

Yesterday in my immi account my student visa last update date changed to 31 August 2020, before it was 6, Dec 2017. Please help to interpret it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tahir Ali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for citizenship Application.My application is under further assessment.
> 
> Yesterday in my immi account my student visa last update date changed to 31 August 2020, before it was 6, Dec 2017. Please help to interpret it.


As you have applied for citizenship, you are already a PR holder
Why are you bothered what is shown on your student visa status ?

Cheers


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Should we do police checks in advance before they ask for one?
I did some travel but not lived overseas since getting PR,..do I still need to get another check from my country of origin?
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

melilla said:


> Should we do police checks in advance before they ask for one?
> I did some travel but not lived overseas since getting PR,..do I still need to get another check from my country of origin?
> Cheers


If you have lived overseas for more than 12 months cumulatively since the _date of issue on your PR_, then you need a PCC, else you don't have to.

If you have lived in any high risk countries, then CO may ask for one.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, if you applied for citizenship in state A but have to relocate before the interview. Is there anything else you need to do other than updating the address? What happens to the section that you have selected where you would like to attend the ceremony?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, if you applied for citizenship in state A but have to relocate before the interview. Is there anything else you need to do other than updating the address? What happens to the section that you have selected where you would like to attend the ceremony?


You have to just update the new address and upload evidence for the same like drivers license or utility bill
The nearest test centre to your new address will be allocated automatically 

Cheers


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Confused about this q on the application  
"Has the applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990" ...said yes because I migrated to Australia after 1990, is the right understanding of this q?

If you say yes then next q is "Does this applicant have details of their previous application"
Is it right to say no if you never applied for citizenship before ?  don't understand why that q comes up if you say yes to one above 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> Confused about this q on the application
> "Has the applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990" ...said yes because I migrated to Australia after 1990, is the right understanding of this q?
> 
> If you say yes then next q is "Does this applicant have details of their previous application"
> ...


This question is related to your travel visas
You have to give details of all visas you have held since 1990

Cheers


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

NB said:


> This question is related to your travel visas
> You have to give details of all visas you have held since 1990
> 
> Cheers


Cheers 

They ask for past 5 years of addresses...is it bad idea to use estimates of dates? ..hard to remember all of the dates  is it for their police check?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> Cheers
> 
> They ask for past 5 years of addresses...is it bad idea to use estimates of dates? ..hard to remember all of the dates  is it for their police check?


Be as close as you can
It’s for their security check

Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Is it calculated from the date of PR grant date, or first entry date?
My wife has spent around 300 days outside Australia since her first entry date. So I thought Police Clearance is not required. But she first entered AU after 7 months of PR grant. So the total is now almost 1.5 years. Does she need to get PCC from India?



fugitive_4u said:


> If you have lived overseas for more than 12 months cumulatively since the _date of issue on your PR_, then you need a PCC, else you don't have to.
> 
> If you have lived in any high risk countries, then CO may ask for one.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prasannakp84 said:


> Is it calculated from the date of PR grant date, or first entry date?
> My wife has spent around 300 days outside Australia since her first entry date. So I thought Police Clearance is not required. But she first entered AU after 7 months of PR grant. So the total is now almost 1.5 years. Does she need to get PCC from India?


It is calculated from the date of your PR grant, so yes, your wife needs to get a PCC from every country where she spent more than 90 days.

See below from DHA site



> If you have spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia *since we granted you a permanent visa*, you need to give us overseas police certificates from every country, including your home country, where you have spent a total of more than 90 days since you turned 18.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

ya123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can I speed up my citizen application process faster if I move to regional area or in a city which has less population ? I am in sydney from last 3.5 years, If I move to another city like Canberrra in next 6 months and then apply for citizenship from Canberra, would this move speed up my citizenship case ?


A friend of mine emailed DHA directly saying she's moving to regional city soon and they gave her priority processing with an online one on one ceremony. That was 3 months ago and we are in WA.


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Website says avg 17 - 24 months to get citizenship for most people
If your PR expires while waiting, is RRV needed or can just wait for citizenship if no intention to leave Aus? 
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> Website says avg 17 - 24 months to get citizenship for most people
> If your PR expires while waiting, is RRV needed or can just wait for citizenship if no intention to leave Aus?
> Cheers


PR is for life, it's only the travel facility that expires in 5 years. Travel facility can be obtained again with RRV. So if you plan to travel then you can apply for RRV. If you do not plan to travel after the expiry of your PR travel facility then you don't need to apply for RRV and can wait until you become citizen and obtain AU passport.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Can we apply for RRV after a few months of PR Visa expiry? 


mustafa01 said:


> PR is for life, it's only the travel facility that expires in 5 years. Travel facility can be obtained again with RRV. So if you plan to travel then you can apply for RRV. If you do not plan to travel after the expiry of your PR travel facility then you don't need to apply for RRV and can wait until you become citizen and obtain AU passport.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> Can we apply for RRV after a few months of PR Visa expiry?


Again, PR visa does not expire but only the travel facility on it.
As long as you meet the criteria for RRV, then you can apply it.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prasannakp84 said:


> Can we apply for RRV after a few months of PR Visa expiry?


Yes, you can..!


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi 

Applied in July 2019, Got a interview call for Apr 2020 (in VIC). It was all put on hold due to current situation.

Now I want to ask I have submitted all police certificates at the time I applied. Do I need to get new ones as 12 months have already passed (and I believe PCC expires after 12 months)

Should I apply for new policer certificates or should I wait for Case officer or the interview. Any possibility they might consider the PCC I already submitted with my application.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Applied in July 2019, Got a interview call for Apr 2020 (in VIC). It was all put on hold due to current situation.
> 
> ...


You don't need to do it again unless asked by DoHA. I think when VIC resumes interview appointments then you would just receive a new appointment date to attend interview/test.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Applied in July 2019, Got a interview call for Apr 2020 (in VIC). It was all put on hold due to current situation.
> 
> ...


Considering you are onshore and already received a call for interview, I don't think you will be asked for one. Even if they need, they have an internal mechanism with AFP to get additional clearance for you


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all,
I have a query on some documentation issue. Our citizenship application is due on last week of this month. 

During document checking we found place of birth for my wife is different Passport and Birth Certificate.

Birth Place for my wife doesn't match in Birth Certificate and Passport.

Please clarify:

1. Do i need to change any of these documents before citizenship application lodgment to make sure both document has same birth place name? or

2. Can i go ahead with the application then apply for change of passport and get a new one with rectified birth place and update new one through immiaccount? 
(Passport is expiring within 8 moths though) or

3. No need to change anything.

Your quick reply will be highly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi all,
> I have a query on some documentation issue. Our citizenship application is due on last week of this month.
> 
> During document checking we found place of birth for my wife is different Passport and Birth Certificate.
> ...


1. The cleaner your application, the faster will be your approval
Get the passport place of birth changed before you submit your application 

Cheers


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

NB said:


> 1. The cleaner your application, the faster will be your approval
> Get the passport place of birth changed before you submit your application
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB for your valuable reply.


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

*a Quick Question*

Hi ALL
I am living in Melbourne. I will be completing my 04 years as PR in Dec 2020. As victoria does not seem to be opening Citizenship tests/Interviews soon; will it be more prudent/wise for me to switch state so that I can atleast get a test date. 
Or I should wait for Victorian schedule to open ?
If it is wise to change state (whenever state borders open), then which state is the best to relocate to ?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tapidum said:


> Hi ALL
> I am living in Melbourne. I will be completing my 04 years as PR in Dec 2020. As victoria does not seem to be opening Citizenship tests/Interviews soon; will it be more prudent/wise for me to switch state so that I can atleast get a test date.
> Or I should wait for Victorian schedule to open ?
> If it is wise to change state (whenever state borders open), then which state is the best to relocate to ?


It is not going to make much of a difference in your case as VIC might allow tests as early as Dec this year.


----------



## paperplanes95 (Sep 6, 2020)

Has NSW opened tests?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

paperplanes95 said:


> Has NSW opened tests?


Yes


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I will be eligible for Citizenship next month and wanted to know what all documents I need to gather (applying only for myslef) for online application. Can someone provide the list as per their experience.


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

mailahmeduk said:


> Very important
> if your current passport has only given name and no surname or vice versa
> please get it corrected before the citizenship test
> else later you will have to spend more time and money
> ...


Hi,

Can you please let us know how do we change the name and will it impact the citizenship application as in my passport i dont have any surname.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be eligible for Citizenship next month and wanted to know what all documents I need to gather (applying only for myslef) for online application. Can someone provide the list as per their experience.


Check this link for details on documents required --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let us know how do we change the name and will it impact the citizenship application as in my passport i dont have any surname.


Follow this checklist as you will need to apply for a re-issue of passport --> https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/passport_service/pdf/passport-checklist-updated-2020.pdf

The suggestion you quoted was given specifically in terms of cost and time involved in getting it changes after Citizenship. Technically, you can choose to change it now or later.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

According to VIC new roadmap when is DOHA starting tests. Not sure which industry that fits in. Will it open in Oct, Nov, Dec?
This is so frustrating


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

ozbound12 said:


> To confer means to grant, thus citizenship by conferral is citizenship by grant (application).
> 
> Your application for citizenship will not be approved while you are outside the country. Theoretically you could leave the country after the approval and come back for the ceremony I guess. You do not become a citizen until you attend the ceremony and take the pledge.


Are you allowed to travel on work or family emergencies while you have applied for citizenship by conferral? Not that I intend to travel at this point in time.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> According to VIC new roadmap when is DOHA starting tests. Not sure which industry that fits in. Will it open in Oct, Nov, Dec?
> This is so frustrating


Most probably in Nov or Dec - It comes under step 2 where larger gathering of people can be allowed but this is yet to be officially confirmed by DoHA


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

vinni23 said:


> Are you allowed to travel on work or family emergencies while you have applied for citizenship by conferral? Not that I intend to travel at this point in time.


There is no restriction on travel after you submit your application. Its just that you need to inform DoHA of your travel plans but this will delay your citizenship application exponentially.


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

*New Citizenship test*

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/english/new-australian-citizenship-test-to-be-rolled-out-in-november


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Applied in March and received my test date today. I tried to reschedule but it shows me available dates for the month of Sep only. I can't select any other month. Is that the case with everyone.
Secondly, do we get fixed 20 questions in the test which are on the home affairs website?


----------



## paperplanes95 (Sep 6, 2020)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Applied in March and received my test date today. I tried to reschedule but it shows me available dates for the month of Sep only. I can't select any other month. Is that the case with everyone.
> Secondly, do we get fixed 20 questions in the test which are on the home affairs website?


No, the questions are based on the 3 parts in the booklet. You can search for online practice tests which have more questions.

By the way, which state / city are you in? I applied last year and I'm still waiting for my test.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Applied in March and received my test date today. I tried to reschedule but it shows me available dates for the month of Sep only. I can't select any other month. Is that the case with everyone.
> Secondly, do we get fixed 20 questions in the test which are on the home affairs website?


There is a huge backlogs of people waiting for their test/interview appointments so maybe because of that you are not getting a better flexible date.

Testable section is marked in Our Common Bond booklet and questions would only be asked from those sections. Questions and answers on Department's website is just for practice.


----------



## paperplanes95 (Sep 6, 2020)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Applied in March and received my test date today. I tried to reschedule but it shows me available dates for the month of Sep only. I can't select any other month. Is that the case with everyone.
> Secondly, do we get fixed 20 questions in the test which are on the home affairs website?


Also worth looking at this page



> Citizenship COVID-19 Notice
> 
> The Department has introduced measures to provide a COVIDSafe environment for you.
> 
> ...


https://appointments.homeaffairs.gov.au/login


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Applied in March and received my test date today. I tried to reschedule but it shows me available dates for the month of Sep only. I can't select any other month. Is that the case with everyone.
> Secondly, do we get fixed 20 questions in the test which are on the home affairs website?


Which March did u submit your application.. 2019 or 2020?


----------



## Kz89 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi, my husband will be giving his citizenship test tomorrow, is there anyway to speed up the virtual ceremony process if we have valid reasons?


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

paperplanes95 said:


> No, the questions are based on the 3 parts in the booklet. You can search for online practice tests which have more questions.
> 
> By the way, which state / city are you in? I applied last year and I'm still waiting for my test.


I am from Adelaide. They are processing applications very quickly now.


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

cheetu said:


> Which March did u submit your application.. 2019 or 2020?


March 2020


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kz89 said:


> Hi, my husband will be giving his citizenship test tomorrow, is there anyway to speed up the virtual ceremony process if we have valid reasons?


Citizenship is approved only after you finish the test and documents are verified. For some it happens quickly and for some it takes a bit of time to be approved. There isn't any way really where you can expedite this process including the ceremony quickly.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone here from Canberra got invited for a Test?

Any info whether they have started inviting in ACT region or not?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Anyone here from Canberra got invited for a Test?
> 
> Any info whether they have started inviting in ACT region or not?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, See this page --> https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship

In-person appointments have opened in Canberra and all state and territory capitals. Only seems to be on hold in regional areas.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks For that.

Wanted to check if anyone in the forum from Canberra has actually received an invitation for a test lately. I came to know about the opening of in person appointments a month back but haven't seen anyone saying they have received the invite for the test.




fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, See this page --> https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship
> 
> In-person appointments have opened in Canberra and all state and territory capitals. Only seems to be on hold in regional areas.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Man... I should have submitted earlier this year... now I am waiting even longer... Anyone in Tassie or know anyone that stays in tassie got invited?


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

guys, I have copy of my declaration about different names being used in the past but not in original. I submitted it during my initial visa in 2016. Do I really need to have that in original.

What's the other alternative if I couldn't arrange for the original.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> guys, I have copy of my declaration about different names being used in the past but not in original. I submitted it during my initial visa in 2016. Do I really need to have that in original.
> 
> What's the other alternative if I couldn't arrange for the original.
> 
> Thanks.


Get another made 
What’s the problem?

Cheers


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

NB said:


> Get another made
> What’s the problem?
> 
> Cheers


That's the document I attached at the time of submitting citizenship application. if I get a new one, that will be with todays date. won't the officer need the same one which I originally uploaded?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> That's the document I attached at the time of submitting citizenship application. if I get a new one, that will be with todays date. won't the officer need the same one which I originally uploaded?


Get another made and upload that also


Cheers


----------



## garfield_1987 (Aug 26, 2020)

I've got a question in regards to the Australian citizenship in terms of days calculation.

Been on 457 visa - December 2016 till May 2019

Outside Australia - May 2019 - 22 Feb 2020

Subclass 500 - Feb 2020 - till date.

Given that, if I hold a PR for a year, will my years count from Dec 2016? For it really matter which visa you've held during your stint in Australia?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

garfield_1987 said:


> I've got a question in regards to the Australian citizenship in terms of days calculation.
> 
> Been on 457 visa - December 2016 till May 2019
> 
> ...


Was your 457 visa valid between May 2019 and Feb 2020, when you were outside Australia?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,

For my wife, on Residency Calculator it says that she is eligible to apply on 16.09.2020.

However, the immi website is not allowing the application to move forward citing the reason that "she is not eligible yet". 

Shall I wait for few days?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi,
> 
> For my wife, on Residency Calculator it says that she is eligible to apply on 16.09.2020.
> 
> ...


Yes, Wait for few days, or alternately, provide the dates here so that it can be determined accurately as to when you can apply


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, Wait for few days, or alternately, provide the dates here so that it can be determined accurately as to when you can apply


Here are the dates :-

Permanent Residence Date/Lawful Residence Date (Initial entry) - 26/04/2014

Out of Australia dates :-

02/05/2014 - 24/07/2017

02/12/2017 - 04/01/2018

29/03/2019 - 07/04/2019

19/12/2019 - 04/01/2020

TIA


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Here are the dates :-
> 
> Permanent Residence Date/Lawful Residence Date (Initial entry) - 26/04/2014
> 
> ...



02/05/2014 - 24/07/2017 - 309 days until 17th Sep 2016

02/12/2017 - 04/01/2018 - 32 days

29/03/2019 - 07/04/2019 - 9 days

19/12/2019 - 04/01/2020 - 15 days 

*Total - 365 Days*

If my calculation is right, your wife should be able to apply after tomorrow (17th Sep)


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

fugitive_4u said:


> 02/05/2014 - 24/07/2017 - 309 days until 17th Sep 2016
> 
> 02/12/2017 - 04/01/2018 - 32 days
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will try tomorrow


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks. Will try tomorrow


Give a buffer of a few days even after the system allows you to proceed

Cheers


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi everybody, got a question me and my wife appilied in june. 
My wife's passport is going to be expired in February 2021.
Does she have to renew it or it is not necessary?
I can't find anywhere any information if person has to have a valid passport during the processing of application?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

darkness49 said:


> Hi everybody, got a question me and my wife appilied in june.
> My wife's passport is going to be expired in February 2021.
> Does she have to renew it or it is not necessary?
> I can't find anywhere any information if person has to have a valid passport during the processing of application?


You are not required to renew passport. Application will still be processed regardless of the validity of the passport. However, if you plan to travel urgently then for your own convenience you can renew the passport.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Just Submitted my Citizenship application with Kids. after submission realised that I enter my daughter's first name as last name and last name as first name.

Do anyone knows how to update it and any impacts ? 
I have verified almost all references but no where its mentioned ? 

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

msr83 said:


> Just Submitted my Citizenship application with Kids. after submission realised that I enter my daughter's first name as last name and last name as first name.
> 
> Do anyone knows how to update it and any impacts ?
> I have verified almost all references but no where its mentioned ?
> ...


If you don’t correct it, then the citizenship certificate will show the wrong name and you will have to get it corrected after paying fees and a lot of formalities 
Just call up DHA helpline and ask them the process to correct the error
It should be fairly simple

Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, if you realised that there was a few mistake made in your application. For example, you forgot to do a declaration of preferred name what will you do? Do you think it is wiser to withdraw the application and start over again? If you do withdraw, do you get refunded?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, if you realised that there was a few mistake made in your application. For example, you forgot to do a declaration of preferred name what will you do? Do you think it is wiser to withdraw the application and start over again? If you do withdraw, do you get refunded?


If you withdraw the application, how much you will be refunded or at all will depend on DHA
You have to presume that you will not be refunded at all
The errors that you mentioned can be easily corrected by calling up DHA helpline 
Not at all needed to withdraw the application 

Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> If you withdraw the application, how much you will be refunded or at all will depend on DHA
> You have to presume that you will not be refunded at all
> The errors that you mentioned can be easily corrected by calling up DHA helpline
> Not at all needed to withdraw the application
> ...


Thanks mate for that. I am not sure if I am overly converned.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> If you withdraw the application, how much you will be refunded or at all will depend on DHA
> You have to presume that you will not be refunded at all
> The errors that you mentioned can be easily corrected by calling up DHA helpline
> Not at all needed to withdraw the application
> ...


Hey Mate, I have just called and the officer as usual just shooshed me away stating that I should provide a statement outlining what is incorrect and do not call them. =(


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey Mate, I have just called and the officer as usual just shooshed me away stating that I should provide a statement outlining what is incorrect and do not call them. =(


Just make a word document detailing each question number - wrong answer and the correct answer 
Give reason for the wrong answer as best as you can 
Upload it in your documents section

Cheers


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Anyone from Victoria awaiting citizenship test or ceremony? Lets create a whatsapp or telegram group for our timelines etc?

- Inder


----------



## Arty07 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hey Guys,

I have a question on travel in the online citizenship application. 

_Since the age of 18 years, have you lived or travelled outside Australia (only consider the last 10 years)? _– do they mean travel after the PR grant date or all travel in the last 10 years (whether after PR or before)?

The reason I’m asking is that initially I put all my 10 years of travel (including before PR) into application and when I got to Required Documents page (the last page before payment) it showed that I need two overseas police certificates even though I’ve been outside of Australia only for 8 months in total since PR grant (the requirement for overseas police certificates is 12 months outside of Australia). I called the helpline to assist but they have no clue – told me to contact tech support or ignore the overseas certificates.

Has any of you had a similar issue? Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Guys please read- 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/prepare-for-test/practice-test-new


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arty07 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question on travel in the online citizenship application.
> 
> ...


Looks like a bug
Just ignore it and move ahead
Anyways if you are required to submit the PCCs, you will be asked when your file is taken up for processing 

Cheers


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi All, has anyone received invite for test in Sydney, NSW. I applied for the citizenship back in May 2020, still haven't heard anything back from DOHA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Hi All, has anyone received invite for test in Sydney, NSW. I applied for the citizenship back in May 2020, still haven't heard anything back from DOHA.


There are quite a few applicants from 2019 still waiting and you are getting anxious in 4 months 
You probably have some wait before you will get a test invite
Relax 

Cheers


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey Mate, I have just called and the officer as usual just shooshed me away stating that I should provide a statement outlining what is incorrect and do not call them. =(


fill the form 1023 notification of incorect answers and fill all details whats wrong and what need to be corrected and attach in others section


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

*Citizenship application question*

Expats

I am going to apply for citizenship by conferral but page 16/34 says to list all the travels I did in last 10 years. I short traveled many times and even I don't have those chronological order listed anywhere, as you know that arrival/departure seal finding in several passports & ticket finding in inbox are not easy. I think I need minimum 2 weeks to find & list all the travels I & my wife did.

---
_*Give details of all countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to since turning the age of 18. Only include countries travelled to/lived in for the last 10 years. Include:

Work or study outside of Australia
Holidays or leisure, including visits to the applicant's country of origin
Business
Military deployment
The Department may request additional details of any countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to.
*_
---


Is there a way to avoid this effort? How important is this info in citizenship application?

Thanks.

Raiyan


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know if it's possible to select the location of the test centre? Let's say I want to take the test in another city, because the waiting lines are less there.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know if it's possible to select the location of the test centre? Let's say I want to take the test in another city, because the waiting lines are less there.


The form allows you to choose, but ultimately you will get a test centre allotted which is nearest to your residence

Cheers


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

NB said:


> The form allows you to choose, but ultimately you will get a test centre allotted which is nearest to your residence
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. So if I want to take the test in another city, the only way is to relocate to that city, so that it's reflected on my home address ?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

I read some discussion on other forums, that due to budget defcit and the fact that COVID vaccine will be free for citizens, Victorians will either be put on hold for indefintie time period and / or ultimately their application will be rejected as to cut costs. (so if Victorians are not granted citizenship they will not be able to access free vaccine for covid, which will save millions of dollars)

Not sure whether this is confirmed now, but whatever things happening specially in VIC, I believe there are high chances for this to happen.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Thanks NB. So if I want to take the test in another city, the only way is to relocate to that city, so that it's reflected on my home address ?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I read some discussion on other forums, that due to budget defcit and the fact that COVID vaccine will be free for citizens, Victorians will either be put on hold for indefintie time period and / or ultimately their application will be rejected as to cut costs. (so if Victorians are not granted citizenship they will not be able to access free vaccine for covid, which will save millions of dollars)
> 
> Not sure whether this is confirmed now, but whatever things happening specially in VIC, I believe there are high chances for this to happen.


Complete BS
Vaccine will be useless unless it is given to everyone on the Australian soil
They may prioritise citizens but ultimately everyone will be vaccinated 

Cheers


----------



## kaanixir2 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi guys, 

- Beginning of *September 2019* I travelled from Australia to Turkey. 
- On * 19th September 2019 * I * applied for Australian citizenship *
- I uploaded a wrong file for Form 1195 - a blank paper ???
- In February 2020 I travelled back to Melbourne, Australia to start a new job etc..
- In August 2020 I travelled back to Turkey again. 
- 2 weeks ago, I uploaded/attached the right PDF files for the Form 1195 

I think I forgot to declare my travel to Melbourne but I declared my travels back to Turkey. 

I still haven't received any dates for citizenship test. 

- Should I upload a statement paper indicating my travels after my application ? 
- Should I include in this statement paper that I apologise for uploading a wrong file and the one I uploaded in September is the right one ? 

in myimimtracker almost everyone from 2019 applications have received their test appointments ! I'm getting really worried, please help !


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Complete BS
> Vaccine will be useless unless it is given to everyone on the Australian soil
> They may prioritise citizens but ultimately everyone will be vaccinated
> 
> Cheers


Agree. The applicants from VIC in the backlog make up at the very most 0.2% of all Australian citizens. So the govt are trying to save up some money by denying vaccine for these 0.2%? It's a really tiny saving for them, for too much trouble.


----------



## kaanixir2 (Sep 19, 2020)

took another look now, it seems I declared all my travels (to australia after applying from within Turkey, to turkey from australia recently)


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Complete BS
> Vaccine will be useless unless it is given to everyone on the Australian soil
> They may prioritise citizens but ultimately everyone will be vaccinated
> 
> Cheers



Yes lets hope it does not become reality. Initiallly who could have thought the strict border closure between states. Lets hope something better hold for us in coming future.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

CODeRUS said:


> Agree. The applicants from VIC in the backlog make up at the very most 0.2% of all Australian citizens. So the govt are trying to save up some money by denying vaccine for these 0.2%? It's a really tiny saving for them, for too much trouble.



True but when a country is in recession, every penny saved is penny earned. Victorians still make one third of the backlog applicants waiting for citizenship.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> True but when a country is in recession, every penny saved is penny earned. Victorians still make one third of the backlog applicants waiting for citizenship.


Under the agreement, the University of Oxford/AstraZeneca and the University of Queensland/CSL will provide more than 84.8 million vaccine doses for the Australian population, almost entirely manufactured in Melbourne, with early access to 3.8 million doses of the University of Oxford vaccine in January and February 2021. Australia will have more than enough doses available even for next FY of 2021-2022.

Vic applications are only being delayed because of the current gathering restrictions in place in Victoria. Once these restrictions are eased, Vic applicants will be called in for interviews just like any other State and Territory.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Under the agreement, the University of Oxford/AstraZeneca and the University of Queensland/CSL will provide more than 84.8 million vaccine doses for the Australian population, almost entirely manufactured in Melbourne, with early access to 3.8 million doses of the University of Oxford vaccine in January and February 2021. Australia will have more than enough doses available even for next FY of 2021-2022.
> 
> Vic applications are only being delayed because of the current gathering restrictions in place in Victoria. Once these restrictions are eased, Vic applicants will be called in for interviews just like any other State and Territory.



Really hope they start calling for interviews for Victorians. Lets hope for the best. However I am mentally prepared for any of the worst announcements. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, checking in after a while, what’s the situation with tests at the moment are they up n running(NSW) also has the timeline for citizenship application processing improved or is it still very slow?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, checking in after a while, what’s the situation with tests at the moment are they up n running(NSW) also has the timeline for citizenship application processing improved or is it still very slow?


Appointments have commenced everywhere except in VIC. It is moving slowly. Just keep in mind there is a huge backlog from earlier this year.


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I have couple of questions regarding Citizen application. I will be eligible for citizenship after end of September.

1. I was looking to move to a new place but now thinking is it a good idea to move and then apply for citizenship? What could be the issues or delay in application if the home address is recently changed. Or what if i have to change address after applying?
2. Regarding form 1195, shall i type all the details and then get it signed or fill the details manually (handwritten)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have couple of questions regarding Citizen application. I will be eligible for citizenship after end of September.
> 
> ...


1. If you are moving interstate, then the time taken for processing may change depending on the state
Within the state it’s immaterial 
Address change within the state even after applying will not affect the processing 

2. You can fill everything electronically except the part to be filled by the person signing it
That portion will have to be filled by him by hand

Cheers


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks NB!

If I change address within state do I have to let them know?





NB said:


> kumar.sandeep0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> If I change address within state do I have to let them know?


Yes
Based on your latest address, they will allot you a test centre

Cheers


----------



## rk_garimella (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally received the email today for the Interview/Test.

Application Date:07/02/2020
Council: Brisbane
Initial Test/Interview Date: 13/10/20
Rescheduled Date: 28/09/20


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi everyone 
A question for applicants in Victoria, what would happen after you apply for citizenship application knowing that interview and test appointments are still onhold in Vic? Do you receive an outcome or a request to schedule a date for the test and then you wait until the testing is back in Vic or you just don’t get anything could tell that your app is progressing?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

I submitted my application in June. Today, I noticed that, in the Previous addresses section, I have incorrectly mentioned my India residence "Date To" as 2020 instead of 2016. 
Can I correct this using form 1023?
Form 1023 only says use this in case of mistakes in Visa application. It doesn't mention citizenship application. Can someone please suggest how do I correct mistakes in Citizenship application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> I submitted my application in June. Today, I noticed that, in the Previous addresses section, I have incorrectly mentioned my India residence "Date To" as 2020 instead of 2016.
> Can I correct this using form 1023?
> Form 1023 only says use this in case of mistakes in Visa application. It doesn't mention citizenship application. Can someone please suggest how do I correct mistakes in Citizenship application?


Call up the DHA helpline and ask them to correct it
You can anyways upload a form 1023 simultaneously 

Cheers


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> Any current documents mentioned above on which you can travel legally
> Expired passport will not come here
> 
> Cheers


hi NB

I just note that I have also answered this question "NO" in my citizenship application with the same understanding that expired passports are not necessary here to be mentioned, BUT:

now that I filling out my RRV application which also has this same question:

_"Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel?"
_
to which if you select "YES", it says:

_"Include any other passport or document for travel that might have been previously used to travel to Australia."_

it appears you do need to mention expired passports on which one has traveled to Australia.

*So I think one does need to mention expired passports used to Australia in the Citizenship application as well, because it is the same/very similar question. Would you agree?*


Also, I need to correct answer to another question in my Citizenship application (which is currently showing as "Received"), but I do not have the option of _"Notification of incorrect answer(s)"_ when I select _"Update details"_.

*How can I correct an answer? Should I use Form 1023? Form 1023 only has options of "visa application" or "passenger card" or "form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances" to which you can correct the answers, but not Citizenship application to which I actually need to correct the answer. Do you have any suggestions?*


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi

Also, if my travel plans change after submitting citizenship application, do I need to tell them every time?

Thank you so much!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Hi
> 
> Also, if my travel plans change after submitting citizenship application, do I need to tell them every time?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yes.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> hi NB
> 
> I just note that I have also answered this question "NO" in my citizenship application with the same understanding that expired passports are not necessary here to be mentioned, BUT:
> 
> ...


For any incorrect answers you can use form 1023. I know people will say its for visa applications only and not for citizenship application but many people have used it including me and it worked out perfectly fine.


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes.


Thank you so much.

Can I ask how do we notify them of change in travel plans?

Is there a form to be used which we upload? Or do we do it online somehow?

Sorry for the questions - it must be too obvious to you.

Thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Can I ask how do we notify them of change in travel plans?
> 
> ...


You should upload flight itinerary in immi account under "Other" document section. Apart from this you can also write a cover letter with travel dates/reason and upload it in immi account.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

nightcrawler said:


> Hi everyone
> A question for applicants in Victoria, what would happen after you apply for citizenship application knowing that interview and test appointments are still on hold in Vic? Do you receive an outcome or a request to schedule a date for the test and then you wait until the testing is back in Vic or you just don't get anything could tell that your app is progressing?


any thoughts folks ?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

nightcrawler said:


> any thoughts folks ?


Applications will still be getting processed as usual but interview/test appointments will not given until the restrictions are eased in VIC.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Mustafa,

What option did you choose for question 12 for making corrections in citizenship application?
Also, do I need to answer questions 15 and 16?



mustafa01 said:


> For any incorrect answers you can use form 1023. I know people will say its for visa applications only and not for citizenship application but many people have used it including me and it worked out perfectly fine.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi Mustafa,
> 
> What option did you choose for question 12 for making corrections in citizenship application?


Do not tick anything over here and fill out all other require sections. As this for is going under other's section of citizenship application so they consider it for that only.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Okay. Thanks. I will also leave the sections 15 (visa details) and 16 (application details) blank, as they are not relevant to this correction.


arun05 said:


> Do not tick anything over here and fill out all other require sections. As this for is going under other's section of citizenship application so they consider it for that only.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Applications will still be getting processed as usual but interview/test appointments will not given until the restrictions are eased in VIC.


thanks for the reply, but how would you know that your application is progressing ?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

nightcrawler said:


> thanks for the reply, but how would you know that your application is progressing ?


DoHA have mentioned it that processing continues on all applications for Australian citizenship that have been lodged with the Department. Only interview/test invite for VIC applicants are on hold because of the gathering restrictions. Once it is eased by State government then those appointments will resume just like the rest of Australia.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone who has recently sit for an interview and test.

Were you asked for a Birth Certificate and class Tenth Marksheet was approved as a valid certificate.

Mostly concerned with interviews that may have happened in September and Birth Certificate was not mandated.

Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Anyone who has recently sit for an interview and test.
> 
> Were you asked for a Birth Certificate and class Tenth Marksheet was approved as a valid certificate.
> 
> ...


Birth certificate is mandatory to prove date and place of birth. However, if you don't have one and (or) unable to obtain one then you can use your 10th consolidated marks sheet instead which is also acceptable to prove your date/place of birth. Just remember you need the original, non-laminated document.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

I was just asking because in recent times (past month) I have heard of lot of cases where people have been sent back and asked to get a birth certificate even when they had 10th Mark sheet .

hence asking for any recent cases where class 10th Marksheet was indeed accepted.





mustafa01 said:


> Birth certificate is mandatory to prove date and place of birth. However, if you don't have one and (or) unable to obtain one then you can use your 10th consolidated marks sheets instead which is also acceptable to prove your date/place of birth. Just remember you need the original, non-laminated document.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I was just asking because in recent times (past month) I have heard of lot of cases where people have been sent back and asked to get a birth certificate even when they had 10th Mark sheet .
> 
> hence asking for any recent cases where class 10th Marksheet was indeed accepted.


No one has reported that yet here.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Whats about the Non Laminated Document part:

All my documents are Laminated. Will they not be accepted?



mustafa01 said:


> Birth certificate is mandatory to prove date and place of birth. However, if you don't have one and (or) unable to obtain one then you can use your 10th consolidated marks sheet instead which is also acceptable to prove your date/place of birth. Just remember you need the original, non-laminated document.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Whats about the Non Laminated Document part:
> 
> All my documents are Laminated. Will they not be accepted?


Laminated documents cannot be accepted as original. The moment you laminate them there is no way a DoHA official can categorise them as original.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> Laminated documents cannot be accepted as original. The moment you laminate them there is no way a DoHA official can categorise them as original.


Oh boy, I am so screwed in that case. In India, the practice is to laminate a document as soon as you receive it. 

I have read from people who recently went for interview that they were just asked passport and license. And no mention of Birth certificate.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Came across this wonderful blog on Citizenship journey!

https://www.aussian.com/the-australian-citizenship-test-my-experience/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> vinni23 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you allowed to travel on work or family emergencies while you have applied for citizenship by conferral? Not that I intend to travel at this point in time.
> ...


Hi.. is it possible if you can please elaborate on this?

I have submitted my citizenship application recently, and it is showing status as"received", which I understand they have not even looked at it. If I travel while they are not even going to look at it any time soon, will it still delay my citizenship?

Thank you


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Hi.. is it possible if you can please elaborate on this?
> 
> I have submitted my citizenship application recently, and it is showing status as"received", which I understand they have not even looked at it. If I travel while they are not even going to look at it any time soon, will it still delay my citizenship?
> 
> Thank you


These are stages in Citizenship application

*Received* - This status is from the time an application is submitted to approved. This remains the same even when applicant is called in for test/interview appointment. Processing of the application takes place during this status.

*Approved* - Once the applicant has successfully passed the test and their application has been processed then the status will change to Approved. The only thing left now to become citizen is to attend an in-person or virtual ceremony.

*Finalised* - When an Approved applicant attends the ceremony and make the pledge to Australia in front of presiding officer. 


Your application will be put on hold when you leave Australia to travel overseas while your application is still is being processed. Once you are back onshore then the processing will continue. So yes, overseas travel will delay your application.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Oh boy, I am so screwed in that case. In India, the practice is to laminate a document as soon as you receive it.
> 
> I have read from people who recently went for interview that they were just asked passport and license. And no mention of Birth certificate.


Birth Certificate or Class 10th Marks sheet is must. There are cases where people have obtained a birth certificate from Indian Consular Service which has been accepted. If you don't have any other option to obtain another Birth Certificate from your local Indian municipal body then try the Consular option. Nothing to loose.


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> apparition said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. is it possible if you can please elaborate on this?
> ...



Ok thank you!

The reason I ask us how can they put on hold if they are not even looking at the application and the airline ticket uploaded showing the return date?

Do they put it on hold for the number of days one is outside Australia? Do they put on hold for an exponential amount of time? Is there any rule around how long they put on hold?

I may need to travel for a few weeks.. it is quite disheartening that this may cause a long delay...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Ok thank you!
> 
> The reason I ask us how can they put on hold if they are not even looking at the application and the airline ticket uploaded showing the return date?
> 
> ...


There is no set proceedure 
It all depends on case to case
Some applicants have got the test invite even when they were out of the country
It’s pure luck and there is nothing you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> apparition said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thank you!
> ...


Thanks NB!


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

When I submitted my application I neither had my original birth certificate nor my original 10th marks card. So, for proof of birth I added passport as proof. later after a few days I applied for birth certificate from VFS and attached it in others section. This document us called "Birth Certificate on the Basis of Indian Passport". Hope they accept it.


mustafa01 said:


> Birth Certificate or Class 10th Marks sheet is must. There are cases where people have obtained a birth certificate from Indian Consular Service which has been accepted. If you don't have any other option to obtain another Birth Certificate from your local Indian municipal body then try the Consular option. Nothing to loose.


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Laminated documents cannot be accepted as original. The moment you laminate them there is no way a DoHA official can categorise them as original.


My docs were laminated and were accepted. They are not touching the docs at the moment and you just have to show them as there is glass shield in between.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> When I submitted my application I neither had my original birth certificate nor my original 10th marks card. So, for proof of birth I added passport as proof. later after a few days I applied for birth certificate from VFS and attached it in others section. This document us called "Birth Certificate on the Basis of Indian Passport". Hope they accept it.


You have wasted money on that certificate 
It’s not even worth the paper it’s printed on

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB/Mustafa,
As i see alot of discussion goong on regarding birth certificate/year 10 mark sheet, I remember when i applied for PR i used my year 10 mark sheet instead of birth certificate and it was fine no questions asked, i see in one of the comments mustafa mentioned year 10 mark sheet is to be given instead of birth certificate(when u dont have one) as it shows ur date and place of birth, i reckon its for india, the ones we get in Pakistan only has date of birth and father’s name no place of birth, would it be ok if i use it in my citizenship application since i dont have birth certificate?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

I didn't have a choice, as I don't have my original 10th marks card with me.
Do you think passport would have sufficed?


NB said:


> You have wasted money on that certificate
> It’s not even worth the paper it’s printed on
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> I didn't have a choice, as I don't have my original 10th marks card with me.
> Do you think passport would have sufficed?


It depends on the case officer whether to accept the passport
But the IHC certificate is useless as it just repeats what the passport says
It’s a scam

Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

I finally got invited for interview & test. I have a few questions tho and hoping someone could help.
- If I needed to relocate to VIC soon, what should I do? Will this affect the invitation?
- Do I need my original birth certificates and all documents I have uploaded? or I can print them all out?

Thanks


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally got invited for interview & test. I have a few questions tho and hoping someone could help.
> - If I needed to relocate to VIC soon, what should I do? Will this affect the invitation?
> ...



Sincere advice, Victoria is "NOT" a plce to be at the moment. I made the blunder of relocating to VIC at the start of this year and have already jeopardized my citizenship. Just my 2 cents, the final decision to move or not to move is yours.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally got invited for interview & test. I have a few questions tho and hoping someone could help.
> - If I needed to relocate to VIC soon, what should I do? Will this affect the invitation?
> ...


Hi.. when did you submit your citizenship application?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

ozrules said:


> Sincere advice, Victoria is "NOT" a plce to be at the moment. I made the blunder of relocating to VIC at the start of this year and have already jeopardized my citizenship. Just my 2 cents, the final decision to move or not to move is yours.


Hey mate, I am moving because relocating of job promotion. Also, that was why I asked if it will affect the invitation.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

cheetu said:


> Hi.. when did you submit your citizenship application?


In June.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally got invited for interview & test. I have a few questions tho and hoping someone could help.
> - If I needed to relocate to VIC soon, what should I do? Will this affect the invitation?
> ...


If you have already been invited, schedule your move such that you complete your test and then move. Notify DHA after your test about you new address. Since ceremonies are conducted online, my guess is that it should be fine.

On second question, yes, you need originals and you cannot take a printed copy with you.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey mate, I am moving because relocating of job promotion. Also, that was why I asked if it will affect the invitation.


Yes good thing will be if you can some how give the test / interview in your current state of residence, then move to Vic, becuase then you would have chance of getting online ceremony.
Otherwise for your info, all the tests interviews in VIC are currently on hold til any further notice. No one can say when it will resume.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

ultramonkey313 said:


> In June.


June 2020 or 2019 ?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

It's really quick if it's June 2020


ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally got invited for interview & test. I have a few questions tho and hoping someone could help.
> - If I needed to relocate to VIC soon, what should I do? Will this affect the invitation?
> ...


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I am applying citizenship and need to know if i have to provide my spouse/brother/sister information for below question?

1. Associated family
Does the applicant have any other family members whose details have not been provided on the application?


Also, do I have to provide my mother's passport details considering the fact she never been to Australia?

2. Passport details
​Does this parent have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

cheetu said:


> june 2020 or 2019 ?


2020


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Would anyone pls reply on this?




Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB/Mustafa,
> As i see alot of discussion goong on regarding birth certificate/year 10 mark sheet, I remember when i applied for PR i used my year 10 mark sheet instead of birth certificate and it was fine no questions asked, i see in one of the comments mustafa mentioned year 10 mark sheet is to be given instead of birth certificate(when u dont have one) as it shows ur date and place of birth, i reckon its for india, the ones we get in Pakistan only has date of birth and fatherâ€™️s name no place of birth, would it be ok if i use it in my citizenship application since i dont have birth certificate?


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Would anyone pls reply on this?


Use the DOB proof you used during PR application.

I have seen many people from India confirming that for them 10th certificate was accepted during citizenship application.
For PAK, just use the DOB proof you submitted during PR.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB/Mustafa,
> As i see alot of discussion goong on regarding birth certificate/year 10 mark sheet, I remember when i applied for PR i used my year 10 mark sheet instead of birth certificate and it was fine no questions asked, i see in one of the comments mustafa mentioned year 10 mark sheet is to be given instead of birth certificate(when u dont have one) as it shows ur date and place of birth, i reckon its for india, the ones we get in Pakistan only has date of birth and father’s name no place of birth, would it be ok if i use it in my citizenship application since i dont have birth certificate?


It is even acceptable for Pakistan. DoHA can get your DOB from the marks sheet. Alternatively, you also provide Family Registration Certificate (FRC).


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying citizenship and need to know if i have to provide my spouse/brother/sister information for below question?
> 
> ...


1. Associated family – requires you to provide details of any immediate family members. Immediate family members include full, half, adopted and step brothers and sisters, a spouse or de facto partner including if deceased. You must provide the details of these family members if not provided is earlier part of the application.

2. It is not mandatory for you to provide your parents passport details. You can leave the section blank. Once the application is submitted, you would also see your parents name in "Attach Documents" section. You can just ignore that section as you are not required to provide any documents of your parents.


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

My husband just got an invitation for citizenship interview (ACT). I have my application linked to his but haven't got any invitation. Can we ask for a interview together or is it compulsory to have it per individual?
Thank!


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

My husband just got an invitation for citizenship interview (ACT). I have my application linked to his but haven't got any invitation. Can we ask for a interview together or is it compulsory to have it per individual?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satyant said:


> My husband just got an invitation for citizenship interview (ACT). I have my application linked to his but haven't got any invitation. Can we ask for a interview together or is it compulsory to have it per individual?
> Thanks!


Very rarely do couples get interviews invites at the same time even if they applied simultaneously 
Each case is processed on its own merits 
You will have to wait till you get an invite 

Cheers


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Satyant said:


> My husband just got an invitation for citizenship interview (ACT). I have my application linked to his but haven't got any invitation. Can we ask for a interview together or is it compulsory to have it per individual?
> Thank!


Interviews always conduct on the base of application processing and applications process on indiviual person by person. you cannot ask for a interview together. just wait for 2-3 days if you guys filled application on the same date then you may get the invitation too. if one application filled after some days of other then you may need to wait for more depend upon ACT.


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks NB! Really useful info.


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks arun05. Update: just received an invitation but different day to my husband.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

When did you submit your application?


Satyant said:


> Thanks arun05. Update: just received an invitation but different day to my husband.


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

prasannakp84 said:


> When did you submit your application?
> 
> 
> Satyant said:
> ...


First week of March 2020.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Satyant said:


> Thanks arun05. Update: just received an invitation but different day to my husband.


Great news! try to reschedule both together online if you want. Link and instructions must be in the invitation mail and All the very best


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ultramonkey313 said:


> 2020



It is pretty quick. Can you share which state/council you live?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

*PCC not asked*

I submitted my wife's application just now. She entered Australia around 200 days after PR grant and after moving to AU, she has stayed outside AU for around 300 days. I was expecting that the system will ask PCC as mandatory document when submitting, but it did not. 

Her India PCC application is still in Progress. Once she receives it, can I just upload the PCC under "others" document section?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> I submitted my wife's application just now. She entered Australia around 200 days after PR grant and after moving to AU, she has stayed outside AU for around 300 days. I was expecting that the system will ask PCC as mandatory document when submitting, but it did not.
> 
> Her India PCC application is still in Progress. Once she receives it, can I just upload the PCC under "others" document section?


That’s correct , if there is no PCC option under character section 

Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

As per the rule (attached), she has spent way over 12 months outside AU since PR grant. Why is it not asking PCC?


NB said:


> That’s correct , if there is no PCC option under character section
> 
> Cheers


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Folks, does anyone know what happens if the closest test centre happens to be interstate? FWIW, my official address is in regional Victoria, but geographically closest test centre is in Albury, NSW. Will I be invited there?


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi All,

I have started on my and family's citizenship application and have a question on "Identity documents". 

"With your application give us 3 documents that together will show us your:

birth name, date of birth and gender
photograph
signature
current residential address"

My spouse has "Australian Learners permit" which has all these details. 
Can we attach
1. Australian Learners permit 
2. Indian Aadhar card
3. Indian passport
4. Current rental lease (Australian current address)


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have started on my and family's citizenship application and have a question on "Identity documents".
> 
> ...


You would be also be required to provide birth certificate or class 10 marks sheet.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Folks, does anyone know what happens if the closest test centre happens to be interstate? FWIW, my official address is in regional Victoria, but geographically closest test centre is in Albury, NSW. Will I be invited there?



When you submitted the application you would have mentioned your preferred test Centre in it. You will receive interview appointment on that Centre.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I have received citizenship appointment letter,applied in WA 2018, This month i have moved to Tasmania and now have received test & interview appointment scheduled in WA location. Today i have updated the address(Tasmanian) details online.

is that all i have to do to get another letter for a test location in Tasmania? or will they automatically send me another letter for Tasmania or do i have to call somewhere? if yes, what are contact numbers.

I will really be grateful for guidance from senior memebers.

Thanks


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> When you submitted the application you would have mentioned your preferred test Centre in it. You will receive interview appointment on that Centre.


Are you sure? the other forum member said in this thread that they choose the test centre for you, based on your home location, and it's impossible to change it.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> You would be also be required to provide birth certificate or class 10 marks sheet.



Thanks Mustafa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Are you sure? the other forum member said in this thread that they choose the test centre for you, based on your home location, and it's impossible to change it.


Yes I am sure. Test center location is based on your preference you selected in your citizenship application. You can change the location at a later stage by contacting DoHA. You will also be required to upload a cover letter with updated address and preference to be invited for interview at your new location.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes I am sure. Test center location is based on your preference you selected in your citizenship application. You can change the location at a later stage by contacting DoHA. You will also be required to upload a cover letter with updated address and preference to be invited for interview at your new location.


The department does not give a damn to what you have chosen
They will give the one closest to you or which has lesser applicants 
I have seen cases where applicants were allotted centres 100 kms from their residence , but instead of fighting with the department and delaying the approval, they accepted it so that the file can move forward

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> The department does not give a damn to what you have chosen
> They will give the one closest to you or which has lesser applicants
> I have seen cases where applicants were allotted centres 100 kms from their residence , but instead of fighting with the department and delaying the approval, they accepted it so that the file can move forward
> 
> Cheers


Applicants will still get appointments for interview/test in the same State/Territory based on the preference mentioned by them in their citizenship application. If they prefer to change the State/Territory then they would have to provide that in writing to the Department and a new test center will be allotted when it becomes available.

There is no need to fight with the Department, applicants can always change their test center if it is not feasible for them to visit there.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I had applied for citizenship application from Adelaide in last week of May 20 for me and family. Just wondering what's the wait time for invitation for test/interview for Adelaide/SA. Can anyone suggest or in same wait periods.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harryb729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for citizenship application from Adelaide in last week of May 20 for me and family. Just wondering what's the wait time for invitation for test/interview for Adelaide/SA. Can anyone suggest or in same wait periods.
> 
> Thanks.


Due to covid, there is a severe backlog in tests
No one can predict the current wait times
It all depends on how fast they can ramp up the interview and tests

Cheers


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Due to covid, there is a severe backlog in tests
> Cheers


Isn't it only relevant for Melbourne, and other cities are business as usual?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Isn't it only relevant for Melbourne, and other cities are business as usual?


In Melbourne it’s totally on hold
In other cities, they are testing only a few hundred per month against thousand that they used to test
Due to covid, there are a lot of government restrictions and They have to take a lot of precautions, and hence the capacity of the test centres is greatly reduced
They are increasing the working hours so maybe the number of tests will go up

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Isn't it only relevant for Melbourne, and other cities are business as usual?


Even other States and Territories have huge backlog.
The Department has 159,846 Citizenship by Conferral applications on hand as of _31 August 2020_ that's why the current timelines for citizenship application are;


*From date of application to decision* ------------- 15 months to 28 months
*From date of approval to ceremony	* ------------- 7 months to 9 months
*From date of application to ceremony* ------------- 20 months to 27 months


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*SSLC have name with initials*



mustafa01 said:


> You would be also be required to provide birth certificate or class 10 marks sheet.


SSLC marksheet shows name with initials - S M Mudassar
Passport shows SHIEKH MUSTRI as Surname

Do we have to submit Name difference affidavit for this ?

Thanks


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

prasannakp84 said:


> As per the rule (attached), she has spent way over 12 months outside AU since PR grant. Why is it not asking PCC?


if it is not more than 365 days stay outside of Australia, it may not show PCC requirement in the application.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> SSLC marksheet shows name with initials - S M Mudassar
> Passport shows SHIEKH MUSTRI as Surname
> 
> Do we have to submit Name difference affidavit for this ?
> ...


It should be fine. DoHA is aware of this particular initials issue with names of Indian nationals but it would not hurt you to obtain a affidavit and produced if only asked during interview.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

So finally done with my citizenship test and interview.

So a few things to note.
1. I was asked if i have a Birth certificate : When i mentioned this was not mandated in my country for people born before 1988-89(Not sure of the date) and i have my School Certificate no objections were raised.

2. No objections were raised for my documents which were laminated. So if yours are, don't get anxious and start removing those lamination's as it may damage the documents. Me and my wife had different appointments and different CO's and none of them raised any objections for the same.

3. The test was taken on an iPad and was comparitively easy. You get enough time to complete it but usually finishes in less than 10 minutes. Do note after 15th Nov the test is changing and you will need to get 5 compulsary questions right out of the 20 and 10 out of the remaining 15. 

4. Due to covid restrictions there was a glass screen between me and the CO and my CO didnt even touch my documents, she just asked to see my License.

5. if you have a child application with yours, do carry your Medicare card showing your childs name as it might be asked. My CO did.

Overall a very easy process, completed within 20 mins.

around 2 hours later the applications status changed to Approved. now the waiting game for the ceremony.  

Cheers


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations bud. Could you share your timelines please?

Cheers.




happieaussie2016 said:


> So finally done with my citizenship test and interview.
> 
> So a few things to note.
> 1. I was asked if i have a Birth certificate : When i mentioned this was not mandated in my country for people born before 1988-89(Not sure of the date) and i have my School Certificate no objections were raised.
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure,

Applied in Mid Feb 2020.

Citizenship test 6th Oct 2020

Approved : 6th Oct 2020

Ceremony : XXXX



cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations bud. Could you share your timelines please?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## UnderThunder (Oct 6, 2020)

*Query on PCC*

Hi All,

My PR was granted in 2015 and I arrived in Australia in 2016. I have now submitted the citizen application but have a query regarding Police Clearance. 

a. For the duration from 2015-2016 am I required to submit PCC from my home country (from where I was granted the PR)? 

b. Is it better to wait and see if the CO will ask for PCC (as this was submitted for the PR paperwork back in 2015)?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

If you consider PR grant date, then she entered AU only after 200 days of grant. Plus she stayed 300 days outside AU after her first entry. So in total its around 500 days outside AU since PR grant date.



svelayutham said:


> if it is not more than 365 days stay outside of Australia, it may not show PCC requirement in the application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

UnderThunder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My PR was granted in 2015 and I arrived in Australia in 2016. I have now submitted the citizen application but have a query regarding Police Clearance.
> 
> ...


PCC requirements is not based in years but days
If you spent more then 365 days out of Australia AND 90 days in any single country, from the date of your grant , you would need to submit a pcc

You can wait for the CO to ask, if you desire, but it may delay your processing 

Cheers


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks. That helps.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

In my wife's case, the system hasn't asked for PCC as a mandatory document, but I have submitted the application and have also applied for her PCC. Once she receives it, we will upload it under "others" section.


NB said:


> PCC requirements is not based in years but days
> If you spent more then 365 days out of Australia AND 90 days in any single country, from the date of your grant , you would need to submit a pcc
> 
> You can wait for the CO to ask, if you desire, but it may delay your processing
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> In my wife's case, the system hasn't asked for PCC as a mandatory document, but I have submitted the application and have also applied for her PCC. Once she receives it, we will upload it under "others" section.


That’s exactly what I would have also done

Cheers


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi members , reposting it , as I hav'nt got any reply. 


I have received citizenship appointment letter ,applied in WA 2018, This month i have moved to Tasmania and now have received test & interview appointment scheduled in WA location. Today i have updated the address(Tasmanian) details online.

is that all i have to do to get another letter for a test location in Tasmania? or will they automatically send me another letter for Tasmania or do i have to call somewhere? if yes, what are contact numbers.

I will really be grateful for guidance from senior members.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam657 said:


> Hi members , reposting it , as I hav'nt got any reply.
> 
> 
> I have received citizenship appointment letter ,applied in WA 2018, This month i have moved to Tasmania and now have received test & interview appointment scheduled in WA location. Today i have updated the address(Tasmanian) details online.
> ...


You have delayed your processing by failing to inform DHA, the moment you changed your state
Make sure that you have uploaded the evidence also of your new address 
Anyways, you have to wait for the fresh test invite in TAS, which shouldn’t be too long especially as your file is already processed 
You can call up department of Home Affairs telephone: 131 881 (9am-5pm) to make sure that your new address is updated in the department records

Cheers


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

*sam657*



NB said:


> You have delayed your processing by failing to inform DHA, the moment you changed your state
> Make sure that you have uploaded the evidence also of your new address
> Anyways, you have to wait for the fresh test invite in TAS, which shouldn’t be too long especially as your file is already processed
> You can call up department of Home Affairs telephone: 131 881 (9am-5pm) to make sure that your new address is updated in the department records
> ...



Thank you for that. i will give DHA a call


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Dear everyone.. am sorry am repeating this question as I am confused after reading so much about the PCC requirements for citizenship application.

I applied for citizenship in march2020 from Sydney.

I entered Australia after 150days of PR grant and travelled overseas for 21 days

My wife and daughter entered Australia after 270 days of PR grant.

The concern is that do I need to get PCC as My whole family was outside Australia for more than 90 days after PR grant.

Once again sorry for repeating the same question.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ballu said:


> Dear everyone.. am sorry am repeating this question as I am confused after reading so much about the PCC requirements for citizenship application.
> 
> I applied for citizenship in march2020 from Sydney.
> 
> ...


You have to meet 2 conditions to submit a PCC
365 days AND more then 90 days in a single country
So as you don’t meet the first condition, you don’t need to submit a PCC

But nevertheless, CO has the over riding powers to ask you to submit one even if not required under the above guidelines 

Cheers


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations bud. Could you share your timelines please?
> 
> Cheers.





NB said:


> You have to meet 2 conditions to submit a PCC
> 365 days AND more then 90 days in a single country
> So as you don’t meet the first condition, you don’t need to submit a PCC
> 
> ...



Dear NB,
Thank you very much for your reply.

Regards


----------



## JakeCS (Oct 7, 2020)

I had my PR189 in September 2014-this visa is now expired.
Received my RRV155 in June 2019-this visa is now current.

1. In the period since September 2014 till now I have spent total >365days in India but in the period since July 2019 till now I have not spent >365days in India or outside Australia - in the citizenship application the system has not asked me to upload PCC from India, do I still need to provide Indian PCC anyways?

2. In the online application question “Permanent visa details”, it asks about latest PR visa grant date, so I enter the PR189 grant date or RRV189 grant date?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

JakeCS said:


> I had my PR189 in September 2014-this visa is now expired.
> Received my RRV155 in June 2019-this visa is now current.
> 
> 1. In the period since September 2014 till now I have spent total >365days in India but in the period since July 2019 till now I have not spent >365days in India or outside Australia - in the citizenship application the system has not asked me to upload PCC from India, do I still need to provide Indian PCC anyways?
> ...


There seems to be a lot of confusion among members regarding overseas PCC submission for citizenship application;

1. You are only required to provide police clearance certificates from overseas countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;

*the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and*
*the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.*

2. Enter Subclass 189 details granted in Sep 2014.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JakeCS said:


> I had my PR189 in September 2014-this visa is now expired.
> Received my RRV155 in June 2019-this visa is now current.
> 
> 1. In the period since September 2014 till now I have spent total >365days in India but in the period since July 2019 till now I have not spent >365days in India or outside Australia - in the citizenship application the system has not asked me to upload PCC from India, do I still need to provide Indian PCC anyways?
> ...


1. You are required to submit the indian PCC as per rules
If you don’t mind delay, you can wait and see if the CO asks for it or not

2. The PR grant date in Sep 2014

Cheers


----------



## JakeCS (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks NB and Mustafa01 for your time and answers, the source of confusion is below-

In the online application form’s “Permanent visa details- Permanent residence visa grant date” question’s help says -


> Permanent residence visa grant date
> 
> Enter the visa grant date of the applicant’s current permanent residence visa.


My current permanent residence visa is the RRV155 and also I am able to run a VEVO check on my RRV155 but VEVO check returns an error when I try to check my PR189. Please tell that should I use, PR189 or RRV155 grant date for this question?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

JakeCS said:


> Thanks NB and Mustafa01 for your time and answers, the source of confusion is below-
> 
> In the online application form’s “Permanent visa details- Permanent residence visa grant date” question’s help says -
> 
> ...


It is your original PR grant date, even if VEVO shows up an error against it right now.


----------



## JakeCS (Oct 7, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> It is your original PR grant date, even if VEVO shows up an error against it right now.


Thanks fugitive_4u for your reply.


I called up DOHA helpline as well and have been told that I need to enter RRV155 date for this question.
What do the helpful people on this forum reckon and recommend is correct, RRV155 or PR189 date as the answer?


----------



## MaryLo1987 (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow, how complicated and long everything is. I have been waiting for receipt for three months and for me it was unbearable. So please be patient and sedate before applying.


----------



## JakeCS (Oct 7, 2020)

I would want to add Indian PCC to my citizenship application (even though it doesn’t ask to add), but Indian PCC requires you to have a passport with minimum 6 months of validity, my passport expires in approximately 4 months. If I apply for a new passport I will also have to get the address changed on it as my address in India has changed too, all this will take almost 2 months as per VFS global website. 

*So I have two options*
1. Should I submit the citizenship application with the existing passport and then apply for Indian passport renewal, its address change along with the Indian PCC and then later update the citizenship application with new passport information and PCC after approximately 2 months.
Or
2. Should I get the new Indian passport with updated address and the PCC, and then apply for citizenship application after approximately 2 months from now.

*Major concern is *

A. Is the Indian passport update, renewal and PCC really doable in 2 months considering covid situation there even though VFS global website says it is maximum timeframe.
B. Will the citizenship application be delayed if I update my passport information in it and is it really a straight forward process to update passport information in citizenship application without using some corrections form instead of just editing the application on the website.
C. Which delay in citizenship application is lesser, the one from option 1 or option 2.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JakeCS said:


> I would want to add Indian PCC to my citizenship application (even though it doesn’t ask to add), but Indian PCC requires you to have a passport with minimum 6 months of validity, my passport expires in approximately 4 months. If I apply for a new passport I will also have to get the address changed on it as my address in India has changed too, all this will take almost 2 months as per VFS global website.
> 
> *So I have two options*
> 1. Should I submit the citizenship application with the existing passport and then apply for Indian passport renewal, its address change along with the Indian PCC and then later update the citizenship application with new passport information and PCC after approximately 2 months.
> ...



A. No one can say. Apply and see
B. NO
C. Option 1 

Cheers


----------



## JakeCS (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks NB for the reply.

Also to update the passport details later on in the citizenship application-
1. Does it involve using some corrections form and is essentially not a straight forward process.
Or 
2. Is it a simple editing of the application on the website which is straight forward without much mucking around with forms etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JakeCS said:


> Thanks NB for the reply.
> 
> Also to update the passport details later on in the citizenship application-
> 1. Does it involve using some corrections form and is essentially not a straight forward process.
> ...


I am sure you can check the process when you get to it
It will not be complicated, that I am sure

Cheers


----------



## JakeCS (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks NB for the response.


----------



## rossdavis (Oct 9, 2020)

Regarding form 1195 - Can a licensed conveyancer can sign the identity declaration form ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rossdavis said:


> Regarding form 1195 - Can a licensed conveyancer can sign the identity declaration form ?


Only if he also a legal practioner and registered
The form gives the complete list of who are eligible to sign

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*Name Change Evidence*

Hello Folks,

What are the documents to be submitted for evidence of name change ?
Both my kids names were changed.

Many Thanks
Appreciate your time for replying this...
Mudassar


----------



## omerbutt104 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Passport Expiring*

Hi All,

I applied for citizenship in March 2020 and my daughter is included in the application. My daughter's home-country passport will be expiring in February 2021, do I need to upload her new passport?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

omerbutt104 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for citizenship in March 2020 and my daughter is included in the application. My daughter's home-country passport will be expiring in February 2021, do I need to upload her new passport?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes

Cheers


----------



## apparition (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi

I mentioned my PR visa grant number in the Citizenship application, as that was the latest/current visa at the time when I made the Citizenship application.

Now, subsequently, I have been granted an RRV (which I understand invalidates/overwrites the PR). Do I need to update the Citizenship application and mention RRV? Using Form 1023?

Thank you!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

apparition said:


> Hi
> 
> I mentioned my PR visa grant number in the Citizenship application, as that was the latest/current visa at the time when I made the Citizenship application.
> 
> ...


I would say it should be fine and no need to updated on RRV.


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Dear Friends..is there any update on processing from NSW Sydney..I applied in March 2020 but my status still shows as received.

I had made some mistakes in the application so I had uploaded the form 1023 in July2020.

Regards


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ballu said:


> Dear Friends..is there any update on processing from NSW Sydney..I applied in March 2020 but my status still shows as received.
> 
> I had made some mistakes in the application so I had uploaded the form 1023 in July2020.
> 
> Regards


There is a huge backlog which is slowly clearing up now. Jus be patient and you should receive communication from DoHA.


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Dear Mustafa..thanks for your kind response.

Regards


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi friends! Has anyone recently received a test invite or waiting for one in Adelaide/SA ? May you please share your timeline. I’ve applied July 4th 2020 in Adelaide Metro and would like to know what month DoHA is currently processing 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farishkj said:


> Hi friends! Has anyone recently received a test invite or waiting for one in Adelaide/SA ? May you please share your timeline. I’ve applied July 4th 2020 in Adelaide Metro and would like to know what month DoHA is currently processing 🙂


If you are under the impression that DHA processes applications based on application date, you are sadly mistaken
Some applicants will get invited within weeks of applying whereas the other may wait for months even if both are nearly identical 
There is too much pick and choose in DHA process 

Cheers


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks NB for your prompt response. Yeah seems like that’s been an issue 😞 Just realized how stressful the wait is although it hasn’t been long for me compared to others. Fingers crossed they pick up on the massive backlog!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,
General question when u r on PR, and ur passport expires u get a new passport, the PR visa is linked to old passport right? How do we get it updated ? Like does it need to be linked to new passport?
Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> General question when u r on PR, and ur passport expires u get a new passport, the PR visa is linked to old passport right? How do we get it updated ? Like does it need to be linked to new passport?
> Thanks


Yes, you need to update new passport details as soon as possible. You can update in immi account. 

Please refer the image


Once update, the new passport details should reflect in VEVO check within 48 hours.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes, you need to update new passport details as soon as possible. You can update in immi account.
> 
> Please refer the image
> 
> ...


A further clarification 
After a couple of days verify in VEVO that the new passport number is reflected correctly 

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks NB and Mustafa, 
So the visa that i have currently would still have the old passport number, how do i tackle that for travelling etc?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks NB and Mustafa,
> So the visa that i have currently would still have the old passport number, how do i tackle that for travelling etc?


By updating new passport details in immi account asap.


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys, I have 190 nsw grant date of 6 Jan 2020. I entered the country 14 SEP 2024 so on 6 Jan 2021 I will meet thr condition of citizenship application as per 4yesrs in the country and 1 year after PR. Does thus condition apply to 190 as well as 189? Wanting to confirm whether having 190 will have any adverse impact? 

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseefforum said:


> Hi guys, I have 190 nsw grant date of 6 Jan 2020. I entered the country 14 SEP 2024 so on 6 Jan 2021 I will meet thr condition of citizenship application as per 4yesrs in the country and 1 year after PR. Does thus condition apply to 190 as well as 189? Wanting to confirm whether having 190 will have any adverse impact?
> 
> TIA


Please ready carefully the dates that you have given
It’s all gibberish 

Cheers


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi expats
I have 2 queries regarding citizenship application :
1. I will be eligible to apply after 4 weeks. How long after my eligibility date(as per residence calculator) should I apply? I want to cover the risks of screw up in dates due to leap years etc. Is 3-4 days enough buffer ?

2. This is regarding Form 1195. Can I get it filled now even though I will apply after 4 weeks or should this be filled after I am eligible to apply


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Man.... I have done something very stupid.
I have requested to change my test location from Hobart to Launceston and my test appt has been cancelled!!!! F****K!

Anyone knows or have experience how long will I have to wait again to get invited?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Man.... I have done something very stupid.
> I have requested to change my test location from Hobart to Launceston and my test appt has been cancelled!!!! F****K!
> 
> Anyone knows or have experience how long will I have to wait again to get invited?


Have you changed it back to Hobart or you are continuing with Launceston ?

Cheers


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Hi expats
> I have 2 queries regarding citizenship application :
> 1. I will be eligible to apply after 4 weeks. How long after my eligibility date(as per residence calculator) should I apply? I want to cover the risks of screw up in dates due to leap years etc. Is 3-4 days enough buffer ?
> 
> 2. This is regarding Form 1195. Can I get it filled now even though I will apply after 4 weeks or should this be filled after I am eligible to apply


1. Dont worry about it. If you are ineligible for citizenship, the application wont move forward. I experienced same with my wife 's application. She was getting ineligibility error for 1 day and the next day application moved forward.

2. You can prepare 1195 prior to submitting application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Hi expats
> I have 2 queries regarding citizenship application :
> 1. I will be eligible to apply after 4 weeks. How long after my eligibility date(as per residence calculator) should I apply? I want to cover the risks of screw up in dates due to leap years etc. Is 3-4 days enough buffer ?
> 
> 2. This is regarding Form 1195. Can I get it filled now even though I will apply after 4 weeks or should this be filled after I am eligible to apply


1. Apply one week after the system allows you to proceed. It’s a marathon not a sprint 

2. You can get it done right away. It needn’t be dated after you become eligible 

Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

I dint know what to do, the officer just changed it without telling me in advance it will be cancelled. 

Should I ask to change it back to hobart? Will that actually delay the whole process even further?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you changed it back to Hobart or you are continuing with Launceston ?
> 
> Cheers


I dint know what to do, the officer just changed it without telling me in advance it will be cancelled. 

Should I ask to change it back to hobart? Will that actually delay the whole process even further?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> I dint know what to do, the officer just changed it without telling me in advance it will be cancelled.
> 
> Should I ask to change it back to hobart? Will that actually delay the whole process even further?


Did you update your address ?
Why will the CO change your test location unless there is a change in circumstances 
Which test centre is nearest to your home ?

Cheers


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks like Victoria already have massive backlog! I know few people who are sitting on application status "Received" from Nov/Dec 2019 

Does DHA still cherry pick citizenship applications and process some faster then others? and vice versa!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indergill said:


> Looks like Victoria already have massive backlog! I know few people who are sitting on application status "Received" from Nov/Dec 2019
> 
> Does DHA still cherry pick citizenship applications and process some faster then others? and vice versa!


There is a lot of cherry picking

Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Did you update your address ?
> Why will the CO change your test location unless there is a change in circumstances
> Which test centre is nearest to your home ?
> 
> Cheers


The address is in Launceston, I asked if I can change and she just processed without informing me that the existing appt will be cancelled. Only told me after.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> The address is in Launceston, I asked if I can change and she just processed without informing me that the existing appt will be cancelled. Only told me after.


I really don’t understand the sequence of events
What prompted you to call up DHA and what outcome did you expect from them ?

Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> I really don’t understand the sequence of events
> What prompted you to call up DHA and what outcome did you expect from them ?
> 
> Cheers


Nah... dont worry about it.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

Got to take my Citizenship Interview and Test yesterday (20/10/2020) and passed it.

When I checked, the status at IMMIACCOUNT this morning (21/10/2020) , it now states "APPROVED" , previously and since yesterday before the test, it is just "RECEIVED".

Does it mean, everything went smoothly (incl, all the documents are in order and accepted); that the assessment is already completed and they approved my citizenship application? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mhyx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got to take my Citizenship Interview and Test yesterday (20/10/2020) and passed it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
You are all but an Australian citizen 
All your documents are in order
All that is pending is the ceremony 
You will get a notification for the same in due course

Cheers


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Mhyx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got to take my Citizenship Interview and Test yesterday (20/10/2020) and passed it.
> 
> ...



Congratulations buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

NB said:


> Mhyx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks mate. 
All the best.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Himadri said:


> Mhyx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thank u.👍


----------



## harmeetsingh (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello Guys , I lodged citizenship application on 18 Nov 2019. The status is still "Received" . Anyone operating with the same timelines and a better view of where things are at ?

I am based in Sydney BTW.

Thanks.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

harmeetsingh said:


> Hello Guys , I lodged citizenship application on 18 Nov 2019. The status is still "Received" . Anyone operating with the same timelines and a better view of where things are at ?
> 
> I am based in Sydney BTW.
> 
> Thanks.


Thats same with me prior passing the interview and test ; and when the department is satisfied with all ur requirements and docs...


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

harmeetsingh said:


> Hello Guys , I lodged citizenship application on 18 Nov 2019. The status is still "Received" . Anyone operating with the same timelines and a better view of where things are at ?
> 
> I am based in Sydney BTW.
> 
> Thanks.


Mine is Jan 2020 Sydney and status as 'Received'


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

harmeetsingh said:


> Hello Guys , I lodged citizenship application on 18 Nov 2019. The status is still "Received" . Anyone operating with the same timelines and a better view of where things are at ?
> 
> I am based in Sydney BTW.
> 
> Thanks.


You could be an exceptional case where it takes longer to checks, etc., but your turn for test/interview should not be that far.


----------



## harmeetsingh (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> You could be an exceptional case where it takes longer to checks, etc., but your turn for test/interview should not be that far.


Thanks Mustafa. I thought mine was a pretty straightforward case. Nevertheless, who knows how the DHA thinks about it . 

Is there any way I could contact the dept and see whats happening . I called the Immigration helpdesk once and the only info I could gather was whats prescribed on the department's website.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

cheetu said:


> harmeetsingh said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys , I lodged citizenship application on 18 Nov 2019. The status is still "Received" . Anyone operating with the same timelines and a better view of where things are at ?
> ...


DHA has backlog of those sitting for test due to covid 19 pandemic lockdown. 
Be patient


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

harmeetsingh said:


> Thanks Mustafa. I thought mine was a pretty straightforward case. Nevertheless, who knows how the DHA thinks about it .
> 
> Is there any way I could contact the dept and see whats happening . I called the Immigration helpdesk once and the only info I could gather was whats prescribed on the department's website.


You will never be told on your application status by DHA, be it Visa or Citizenship.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

harmeetsingh said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > You could be an exceptional case where it takes longer to checks, etc., but your turn for test/interview should not be that far.
> ...


I lodged mine Oct 19 2020 and supposed to have the test in Mar 2020 but there was lockdown so my test was postponed. Hv Waited till yesterday (20/10/2020) for the interview and to sit for the test and now 21 Oct 2020 my citizenship application is approved. 

Pandemic lockdown may have caused backlog in DHA


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Mhyx said:


> I lodged mine Oct 19 2020 and supposed to have the test in Mar 2020 but there was lockdown so my test was postponed. Hv Waited till yesterday (20/10/2020) for the interview and to sit for the test and now 21 Oct 2020 my citizenship application is approved.
> 
> Pandemic lockdown may have caused backlog in DHA


Sorry for type error... lodged Oct 19 2019


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

*Citizenship Application Help For Child*

Hi I am applying for citizenship and I need to add my child (5 yr) in my application. I got confused in following question on page 9/36


Does this child have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia?

Since, we came to australia, my child's passport has been renewed, which passport details to I mention?

If I mention my old child's passport details then under documents for photograph and signature, i have to mention the current passport details which I did. however during document upload it doesnt give option to add old passport details how shall i proceed?

Please let me know if I have done right


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rajeshrpjha said:


> Hi I am applying for citizenship and I need to add my child (5 yr) in my application. I got confused in following question on page 9/36
> 
> 
> Does this child have the details of the last passport *used to enter or depart Australia?*
> ...


I assume it is your child's old passport. See the highlighted part, where the question says "....used to enter or depart Australia", which is very clear in itself.

As for attaching proof, there is no need to when they have not asked for it. If you still insist on attaching one, you can always do so under "Others" category.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello. Does anyone know when postponed tests in Victoria will start, now that restrictions have reduced and we will be on Step 3 by the end of October?

I lodged my application on 28 November 2020 and my original test was scheduled on 7 May 2020. This has not been postponed and I don't see why DHA wont restart tests in Victoria, given that they had restarted tests in NSW under similar conditions.

Does anyone know if we can still do virtual ceremonies in December/Jan/Feb 2021 onwards? Thanks!


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

28 November 2019*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Hello. Does anyone know when postponed tests in Victoria will start, now that restrictions have reduced and we will be on Step 3 by the end of October?
> 
> I lodged my application on 28 November 2020 and my original test was scheduled on 7 May 2020. This has not been postponed and I don't see why DHA wont restart tests in Victoria, given that they had restarted tests in NSW under similar conditions.
> 
> Does anyone know if we can still do virtual ceremonies in December/Jan/Feb 2021 onwards? Thanks!


The premier doesn’t listen to the federal minister, do you think he is bothered about residents not being able to complete the tests
I am sure DHA must be in touch with the health department and once they get the green signal they will go ahead
Virtual ceremony process has been would down and they are conducting very few in some areas
You have to just wait and see how it unfolds over the coming days

Cheers


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

*Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?*

Hi all. 

Currently, I am in the process to apply for my citizenship application, found this question - Does this applicant have the details of their previous application? Yes or No. And I am confused about it. what does it mean here by application? it means Citizenship or any other application for example PR application.which answer should I select 'Yes' or 'No'? if Yes I have to enter some details about this application.

Thank you.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

rucha.bhagat said:


> 28 November 2019*


I had applied for citizenship on the same date 28th Nov along with my wife and kid. I also got the same date 7th May for an interview and by luckIly I preponed the test and completed on 12th March 2020.... Didn't you try to prepone the test?


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> I had applied for citizenship on the same date 28th Nov along with my wife and kid. I also got the same date 7th May for an interview and by luckIly I preponed the test and completed on 12th March 2020.... Didn't you try to prepone the test?


I did not know preponing was an option Arun. In that case, I would have! Have you completed your ceremony?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

rucha.bhagat said:


> I did not know preponing was an option Arun. In that case, I would have! Have you completed your ceremony?


Yes, I have completed the ceremony at the end of July.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Currently, I am in the process to apply for my citizenship application, found this question - Does this applicant have the details of their previous application? Yes or No. And I am confused about it. what does it mean here by application? it means Citizenship or any other application for example PR application.which answer should I select 'Yes' or 'No'? if Yes I have to enter some details about this application.
> 
> Thank you.


There should be a question before this particular question which would help you understand what previous application it is referring to.


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

Sharing the good news guys. Received my citizenship ceremony email yesterday. application was approved on 3rd oct. Ceremony is on 22/11/2020. Marion council Adelaide.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Sharing the good news guys. Received my citizenship ceremony email yesterday. application was approved on 3rd oct. Ceremony is on 22/11/2020. Marion council Adelaide.



Congrats, pls can you share your time line..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

AT03 said:


> Congrats, pls can you share your time line..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Came in Australia 10/02/2016 (came with wife and 1 kid)
PR Granted 14/03/2019
Citizenship applied 16/03/2020
Test 21/09/2020
App approved 03/10/2020
Ceremony 22/11/2020 9
City Adelaide


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> Came in Australia 10/02/2016 (came with wife and 1 kid)
> PR Granted 14/03/2019
> Citizenship applied 16/03/2020
> Test 21/09/2020
> ...


Since your citizenship is no longer due, you should consider changing your username here


----------



## dueforcitizenship (Feb 21, 2020)

True buddy!!!


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Received my citizenship interview letter today. It has been scheduled for 28-November. Can I reschedule it to an earlier date? Only earlier date available is tomorrow  I am not sure if 1 day is enough to study the test material and prepare. Any suggestions?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> Received my citizenship interview letter today. It has been scheduled for 28-November. Can I reschedule it to an earlier date? Only earlier date available is tomorrow  I am not sure if 1 day is enough to study the test material and prepare. Any suggestions?


If you are confident with The Common Bond then you can reschedule it for tomorrow.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> If you are confident with The Common Bond then you can reschedule it for tomorrow.


Never looked into it but is it something I can study in a few hours?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't find my 2 year old kid's name in the interview invite. Is that how it is?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Received my citizenship interview letter today. It has been scheduled for 28-November. Can I reschedule it to an earlier date? Only earlier date available is tomorrow  I am not sure if 1 day is enough to study the test material and prepare. Any suggestions?


Can you tell how is this interview letter received.. is it by email or post?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Received my citizenship interview letter today. It has been scheduled for 28-November. Can I reschedule it to an earlier date? Only earlier date available is tomorrow  I am not sure if 1 day is enough to study the test material and prepare. Any suggestions?


When did u submit your citizenship application?


----------



## SoonAussieAnna (Oct 23, 2020)

Any ACT applications that can share their timeline? 
Mine is 
Application end February 2020
Test date 7.10.2020
Approval 7.10.2020


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

cheetu said:


> Can you tell how is this interview letter received.. is it by email or post?


Email.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

cheetu said:


> When did u submit your citizenship application?


19-June-2020


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> There should be a question before this particular question which would help you understand what previous application it is referring to.


Thanks for your reply.
The previous question I feel like is a bit unrelated, but this is the previous question: Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990? Yes, No if yes the second question appears, if No doesn't appear.

Please can anyone who submitted their citizenship applicaiton helping me to understand it?

Thanks!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> Never looked into it but is it something I can study in a few hours?


It is not complex. it's more to do with Australia's History, remembering important dates, how the government works and your duties/obligations as a citizen. Most of this stuff is basic but it is better not to rush it. I would say you could go through everything in 1-2 days time.



prasannakp84 said:


> I don't find my 2 year old kid's name in the interview invite. Is that how it is?


Yes. Dependent kids name don't reflect in the interview invite letter but you do have to carry original documents for them at the time of interview.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> The previous question I feel like is a bit unrelated, but this is the previous question: Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990? Yes, No if yes the second question appears, if No doesn't appear.
> 
> Please can anyone who submitted their citizenship applicaiton helping me to understand it?
> ...


There is a specific questions which asks you to enter your PR visa details, date to first arrival etc., so I don't think that particular question "_Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?_ " is asking for PR visa details. It is asking you to enter previous citizenship details and since this is your first time applying for citizenship, you should select 'No' to this question.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Cleared the Citizenship test. So I guess 1 day was enough to prepare


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> There is a specific questions which asks you to enter your PR visa details, date to first arrival etc., so I don't think that particular question "_Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?_ " is asking for PR visa details. It is asking you to enter previous citizenship details and since this is your first time applying for citizenship, you should select 'No' to this question.


Yes there is a question asks me to enter the first arrival date only but no other information I can enter, also there is no other questions ask me to enter my PR visa, this is the only question I have "_Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?_" if I choose 'Yes', there is another option appear underneath it to enter one of the 3 chooses.
1) Application No
2) TRN
3) Visa Grant Number

If I choose "_Visa Grant Number_" then I can enter my visa grant number.

I think this is the question you mentioned to enter my PR visa details.

What do you think?

Thanks,


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> Yes there is a question asks me to enter the first arrival date only but no other information I can enter, also there is no other questions ask me to enter my PR visa, this is the only question I have "_Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?_" if I choose 'Yes', there is another option appear underneath it to enter one of the 3 chooses.
> 1) Application No
> 2) TRN
> 3) Visa Grant Number
> ...


Yes you would need to enter your PR visa details there.


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes you would need to enter your PR visa details.


So I have to choose 'Yes' for that question and then choose "Visa Grant Number" option to be able to enter the visa Grant Number, is that correct?

Thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> So I have to choose 'Yes' for that question and then choose "Visa Grant Number" option to be able to enter the visa Grant Number, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you would answer 'Yes' to the question which says about you entering or departing AU since 1990. Then select 'Yes' again to the question which asks about details of previous application and enter your PR visa grant details.


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes, you would answer 'Yes' to the question which says about you entering or departing AU since 1990. Then select 'Yes' again to the question which asks about details of previous application and enter your PR visa grant details.


Thanks a lot , appreciated!


----------



## wali_u (Jun 18, 2020)

Got a really noob question!

I got into Australia in August 2018 (wife joining me in January 2019) and received PR at the beginning of October 2020. As per the current rules, when will I be eligible to apply for Australian citizenship? I am a bit confused with what I have seen on the internet and would really appreciate it if someone can clarify my question. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wali_u said:


> Got a really noob question!
> 
> I got into Australia in August 2018 (wife joining me in January 2019) and received PR at the beginning of October 2020. As per the current rules, when will I be eligible to apply for Australian citizenship? I am a bit confused with what I have seen on the internet and would really appreciate it if someone can clarify my question. Thanks in advance!


You will need to have lived for at least 4 years in Australia so the earliest you would be eligible is August 2022 and your wife in January 2023

Cheers


----------



## wali_u (Jun 18, 2020)

NB said:


> You will need to have lived for at least 4 years in Australia so the earliest you would be eligible is August 2022 and your wife in January 2023
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Anna,

Here's mine from ACT.

Application Mid Feb 2020.
Test Date : 6th of Oct 2020
Approval : 6th of Oct 2020

Now been waiting for ceremony email. Have you received anything yet?



SoonAussieAnna said:


> Any ACT applications that can share their timeline?
> Mine is
> Application end February 2020
> Test date 7.10.2020
> Approval 7.10.2020


----------



## SoonAussieAnna (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi,
I haven’t received anything yet but saw that there are ceremonies once a month now.
let me know if you hear anything so we can compare / estimate timelines  

Thank you



happieaussie2016 said:


> hi Anna,
> 
> Here's mine from ACT.
> 
> ...


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

Regarding below question, I have got one ticket for parking in "No Parking zone" but i have paid it immediately and it didnt go to court. Do i have to mention yes for below question?

*Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)? *


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Regarding below question, I have got one ticket for parking in "No Parking zone" but i have paid it immediately and it didnt go to court. Do i have to mention yes for below question?
> 
> *Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)? *


Technically it’s not required
But many applicants choose to declare it anyways
It’s your choice

Cheers


----------



## Digitalganook (Oct 26, 2020)

SoonAussieAnna said:


> Hi,
> I haven’t received anything yet but saw that there are ceremonies once a month now.
> let me know if you hear anything so we can compare / estimate timelines
> 
> Thank you





SoonAussieAnna said:


> Any ACT applications that can share their timeline?
> Mine is
> Application end February 2020
> Test date 7.10.2020
> Approval 7.10.2020


Hey Anna

Here is mine
Application End of December 2019
Test Date: 21st September 
Approval: 21st September 
Ceremony: Waiting
A query. Can we email the department and ask for an online ceremony or not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Digitalganook said:


> Hey Anna
> 
> Here is mine
> Application End of December 2019
> ...


no harm in trying
You lose nothing 

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> no harm in trying
> You lose nothing
> 
> Cheers


There is no point in trying. Department's instructions are very clear that approved applicants should just wait until they hear from the Department or from their local council for ceremony (both virtual and in-person). Only exception is the applicant is trying to join ADF or a requirement by an employer who can only employ Australian Citizens for a job role.





Digitalganook said:


> Hey Anna
> 
> Here is mine
> Application End of December 2019
> ...


It's only been a month since your application got approved so I would suggest you to wait. You might get an ceremony by the end of Nov.


----------



## SoonAussieAnna (Oct 23, 2020)

Oh I am not expecting a date for the ceremony for a while with covid making everything different it’s always nice to talk to people in the same situation and compare


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone waiting for a ceremony from Brisbane City Council? They have ceremonies once a month so just want to understand how long is the wait.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> There is no point in trying. Department's instructions are very clear that approved applicants should just wait until they hear from the Department or from their local council for ceremony (both virtual and in-person). Only exception is the applicant is trying to join ADF or a requirement by an employer who can only employ Australian Citizens for a job role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t agree
I have heard of cases wherein just a simple email requesting for a virtual ceremony resulted in getting one 
It may be luck , but applicants have been successful 
As I said, you don’t lose anything by sending an email

Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I have this question that might have been answered before.
But how is Aus citizenship being processed? Do they do all the check before the interview and test or the other way round?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t agree
> I have heard of cases wherein just a simple email requesting for a virtual ceremony resulted in getting one
> It may be luck , but applicants have been successful
> As I said, you don’t lose anything by sending an email
> ...


I agree, if you never try you won't know what you are missing out. 
Plus, there is no harm to just ask politely for it.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, I have this question that might have been answered before.
> But how is Aus citizenship being processed? Do they do all the check before the interview and test or the other way round?


Application is processed before the Interview. Once the Interview / test is completed, the status changes to Approved pretty much on the same day


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Regarding below question, I have got one ticket for parking in "No Parking zone" but i have paid it immediately and it didnt go to court. Do i have to mention yes for below question?
> 
> *Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)? *


Just simply answer "No". 

"Convicted" means you have to be charged and you are sentenced by a tribunal magistrate to "convict" some crime and got some penalty including fees/jail time. Parking ticket or speeding fine, as long as you pay immediately and you weren't charged by police or go to court, is not included in this. If you have any traffic offences like third level drunk driving ended up being charged by police is included and must be declared. Not a law expert may used some wrong jargon here but hope you know what I mean.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Application is processed before the Interview. Once the Interview / test is completed, the status changes to Approved pretty much on the same day


So does it mean that all necessary checks will have been completed before the interview and test?


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

NB said:


> Technically it’s not required
> But many applicants choose to declare it anyways
> It’s your choice
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!!


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Just simply answer "No".
> 
> "Convicted" means you have to be charged and you are sentenced by a tribunal magistrate to "convict" some crime and got some penalty including fees/jail time. Parking ticket or speeding fine, as long as you pay immediately and you weren't charged by police or go to court, is not included in this. If you have any traffic offences like third level drunk driving ended up being charged by police is included and must be declared. Not a law expert may used some wrong jargon here but hope you know what I mean.


Thanks Jenny!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thats good to know.

What is the email id that the email needs to be sent to?



NB said:


> I don’t agree
> I have heard of cases wherein just a simple email requesting for a virtual ceremony resulted in getting one
> It may be luck , but applicants have been successful
> As I said, you don’t lose anything by sending an email
> ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> So does it mean that all necessary checks will have been completed before the interview and test?


Yes, 
except test / interview and manual verification of documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Application is processed before the Interview. Once the Interview / test is completed, the status changes to Approved pretty much on the same day


That’s not true all the time
Depending on the availability of test slots, applicants with even incomplete processing are asked to take the test to enable optimum utilisation of testing resources 
That’s why some applicants get approved literally within minutes and some wait for even years after the test

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Thats good to know.
> 
> What is the email id that the email needs to be sent to?


[email protected]
Cc... Add your state nsw VIc etc. 
[email protected] etc

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

As Melb is out of lockdown, has any received a call for test, or is there any news when will they resume testing in Melb. As from 15Nov, new citizenship tests will roll out, I believe lates Melb would starting test would be 15th Nov. Their website still shows Victoria on hold but hopefully we will get any good news update this week.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

I am waiting for the email as well. My test was originally scheduled for 7 May 2020. I am guessing they will start with rescheduled tests first. They will probably start ASAP- next week or so. Let's see what happens; better days ahead!


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> I am waiting for the email as well. My test was originally scheduled for 7 May 2020. I am guessing they will start with rescheduled tests first. They will probably start ASAP- next week or so. Let's see what happens; better days ahead!


Thats good. My test was scheduled for Apr 2020. Hopefully we will get mail within a week or so and max they could place us for after 15th Nov tests. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

anyone from NSW who applied in 2019 and still waiting for test/interview?


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Just got my invite to attend the Citizenship Interview.
Applied - 27-Sept-2020
Test/Interview Invite - 27-Oct-2020
Interview - 09-Dec-2020

Are they accelerating invites now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kennedy07 said:


> Just got my invite to attend the Citizenship Interview.
> Applied - 27-Sept-2020
> Test/Interview Invite - 27-Oct-2020
> Interview - 09-Dec-2020
> ...


They have to if they want to decrease the backlog 
14-15k apply each month so they have to ramp up to test Atleast 20k each month
Cheers


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

kennedy07 said:


> Just got my invite to attend the Citizenship Interview.
> Applied - 27-Sept-2020
> Test/Interview Invite - 27-Oct-2020
> Interview - 09-Dec-2020
> ...


Which city/state did you from?


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Thats good to know.
> 
> What is the email id that the email needs to be sent to?


Have you tried sending an email as indicated on your message about the virtual ceremony thing? Thanks


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Which city/state did you from?


Perth, WA.


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm hoping if someone can answer this for me. Given that there's a huge backlog in the citizenship application and most people waited 8-10 months after submission before test/approval, can we submit an application in advance even before meeting the eligibility requirement? For example, I will meet the 4 years residence requirement by Feb 2021, can I submit my citizenship application in Nov 2020?


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

billwong said:


> Hi guys, I'm hoping if someone can answer this for me. Given that there's a huge backlog in the citizenship application and most people waited 8-10 months after submission before test/approval, can we submit an application in advance even before meeting the eligibility requirement? For example, I will meet the 4 years residence requirement by Feb 2021, can I submit my citizenship application in Nov 2020?


You can try. DHA is smart enough to prevent someone who wants to game the system and jump the queue


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

billwong said:


> Hi guys, I'm hoping if someone can answer this for me. Given that there's a huge backlog in the citizenship application and most people waited 8-10 months after submission before test/approval, can we submit an application in advance even before meeting the eligibility requirement? For example, I will meet the 4 years residence requirement by Feb 2021, can I submit my citizenship application in Nov 2020?


The system won't let you proceed with the form beyond a few pages, until you are eligible


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Okay so the system will automatically check against my visa to check if I have stayed here for 4 years? Some sort of a system block?


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

billwong said:


> Okay so the system will automatically check against my visa to check if I have stayed here for 4 years? Some sort of a system block?


Why dont you login to ImmiAccount and give it a go then see? Even if you can go through and submit the form, when it is lodged and transferred to the officer, they will comeback and say you need to wait for extra months. Dont make it too complicated man !!!!


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

haha90 said:


> Why dont you login to ImmiAccount and give it a go then see? Even if you can go through and submit the form, when it is lodged and transferred to the officer, they will comeback and say you need to wait for extra months. Dont make it too complicated man !!!!


LOL thanks.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

billwong said:


> LOL thanks.


I think the system does block you from applying. Do confirm.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

hi all- Using one immi account can we file 2 citizenship applications? One for self and other one for spouse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

AT03 said:


> hi all- Using one immi account can we file 2 citizenship applications? One for self and other one for spouse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Team
I have few questions, if you could help:
1: If someone is getting eligible to lodge citizenship application on 01.Jan.2021; and lives in victoria. Would it be wise for him to move to SA before 1Jan21, as at least DHA test centers are open in SA ?(assuming he has no stakes in Vic and the Vic-SA borders opens by then) ? 
2: Given the backlog in Vic and closure of test centers; Would the process of Citizenship Processing be quicker for him in SA ?
3: Does permanent Job, add wait to citizenship application ? (as it would indicate long term association with Australia) 
4: If some one remains absent from Australia (on Holidays) during 1st year for 45 days, and next Year for 80 days. Making a total of 125 days of absence in his entire 4 years of PR. He stayed all these 125 days in same country (in this case Pakistan). (But overall, he did not remain absent for 12 months or more from Australia during his entire PR tenure). Does he still have to provide Police Certificate ? As he has exceeded 90 days limit, I suppose ?
5: Is there a standard format for Police Certificate or it would purely depend on country of origin ?
6: Does children below 18 years need to provide Police Cert ?
7: Few people submit Police Cert upfront (while lodging Citizenship Application, the 1st day) even if not asked, does this support /result in quicker processing ? 
(I shall be extremely greatful for your answers/reply and help here)
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tapidum said:


> Hi Team
> I have few questions, if you could help:
> 1: If someone is getting eligible to lodge citizenship application on 01.Jan.2021; and lives in victoria. Would it be wise for him to move to SA before 1Jan21, as at least DHA test centers are open in SA ?(assuming he has no stakes in Vic and the Vic-SA borders opens by then) ?
> 2: Given the backlog in Vic and closure of test centers; Would the process of Citizenship Processing be quicker for him in SA ?
> ...


1. I have not come across any applicant who uprooted himself and moved to another state just to get faster citizenship 
2 Most probably YES
3. No. It depends on your evidence and how complex your application is
4. NOt required As per rules
5. Each country has its own rules. I am sure you have submitted when you applied for PR
6. Applicants above 16 have to submit
7. If pcc is required, the earlier you submit, the faster is the processing. But if it was not required, then it doesn’t help

Cheers


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, any good news from people waiting for the test centers to reopen in Victoria?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Not till now. But really dont understand what is preventing them to resume tests as things are back to normal now


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

Any updates for people of NSW for interview dates in Sydney City? I have not heard anything in 6 months.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

POM said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any updates for people of NSW for interview dates in Sydney City? I have not heard anything in 6 months.


when did u submit your application?


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

cheetu said:


> when did u submit your application?


1 May 2020


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ozrules said:


> Not till now. But really dont understand what is preventing them to resume tests as things are back to normal now


I think 25K travelling limit is stopping them to resume test... after 8th Nov you may hear from announcement for victoria test as well.


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

I applied mid March 2020 - NSW
No response till now..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ballu said:


> I applied mid March 2020 - NSW
> No response till now..


Longer processing times is often an indication that checks are being delayed or more time is required to get the results from checks. However, you are still completely within processing time frame. You applied 6 months ago whereas there are people still waiting for ceremony from 6 months in Sydney after being approved. Just be patient your turn would eventually come.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

I applied Jan 2020- NSW.
No response till now


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

I applied May 2020 also, no updates till now 😭😭😭


----------



## jazib_farid (Nov 4, 2020)

Remember, the world is trying to cope up with Covid-19 and has affected all of us in some way or the other. So stay patient and wait for the date.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

19 Oct 2019 - Submitted my Application
28 Feb 2020 - Received Schedule for Interview/ Test (Parramatta, NSW)
14 May 2020 - Postponed Interview / Test (Parramatta NSW) due to Covid19 Lockdown
16 Oct 2020 - Received Schedule for Interview/Test (Parramatta NSW)
20 Oct 2020 - Interview/Test (Parramatta) - Passed
20 Oct 2020 - Citizenship - Approved
awaiting Inivitation for the Pledge Ceremony

So patience is a virtue...esp to those who just applied this year (2020); there are still those who applied in 2019 who are in queue.


----------



## Coreanoob (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum but here are the current details of my citizenship application process!

Citizenship App: 17 July 2020
Test Invitation: 26 October 20
Test Date: Original 4 December rescheduled 4 November
Approval: -
Ceremony:
Council: Adelaide (SA) / City of Campbelltown Council


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Any updates on rescheduled Victorian tests? Any idea, how does the DHA aim to clear backlog of 150k applications? They had advised that additional resources will be deployed, but I fail to understand why haven't they restarted tests (at least for applicants who live within 25km of test centre in order to clear backlog)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Any updates on rescheduled Victorian tests? Any idea, how does the DHA aim to clear backlog of 150k applications? They had advised that additional resources will be deployed, but I fail to understand why haven't they restarted tests (at least for applicants who live within 25km of test centre in order to clear backlog)?


There is nothing to get worried about
Most probably it should restart after 6th November
Wait for the DAN presser of 6th November
Cheers


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks NB. I am in a sort of hurry because I need to apply for a DFAT role (approved by DFAT) and I need to complete my test ASAP. I have written to DHA but they sent me a generic reply... Hopefully this resumes soon (I was a couple of weeks away when tests stopped)


----------



## jandiguru (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Currently, I am filling out a citizenship application, and I have noticed I had done a small typo mistake in my previous PR 3 years back for my parent's place of birth, I entered my city of birth instead of my parent's place of birth but still in the same country.

I have the same question in the citizenship application to put my parent's place of birth, and I want to enter the correct city this time but I am a bit worry because my previous PR application will have a different place of birth for my parent than the citizenship application, so what should I do? please advice!

Many thanks.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, any hints or tips for those that's sitting exam after the 15th Nov?


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

*Urgent question:* Do I need an overseas police certificate if I have NOT spent a total of 12 months outside Australia since grant of Permanent Residency, but did spend more than 90 days in one country (since grant of PR)? It will be quite hard for me to get this Police Certificate as the country in question is South Africa and they don't issue once unless you are in the country.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

jandiguru said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Currently, I am filling out a citizenship application, and I have noticed I had done a small typo mistake in my previous PR 3 years back for my parent's place of birth, I entered my city of birth instead of my parent's place of birth but still in the same country.
> 
> ...


Just fill in form 1023 and attach in the immi account.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, any hints or tips for those that's sitting exam after the 15th Nov?


Just read the new 'Our Common Bond'. There are very generic 5 questions on Australian values added. If you read and familiarize the document for couple of days then you should be able to pass the test with eyes closed.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> *Urgent question:* Do I need an overseas police certificate if I have NOT spent a total of 12 months outside Australia since grant of Permanent Residency, but did spend more than 90 days in one country (since grant of PR)? It will be quite hard for me to get this Police Certificate as the country in question is South Africa and they don't issue once unless you are in the country.


You are only required to provide _police_ _clearance_ certificates from _overseas_ countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if; 

the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and 
the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days. 
If you fall in the above category then you must provide police clearance from South Africa. PCCs are also issued to non-resident of SA. It is better to call SA authorities to see how efficiently you can organize it


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, a question, if after applying for citizenship i go oversease for around 4 months, as per govt rule u can travel if ur stay overseas is more than 3 months, so if i travel for 4 months n come back would it cause any problem with my application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, a question, if after applying for citizenship i go oversease for around 4 months, as per govt rule u can travel if ur stay overseas is more than 3 months, so if i travel for 4 months n come back would it cause any problem with my application?


Once you have applied, there is no restrictions on how many days you can stay out of the country
The 90 days in final year etc. don’t matter anymore
The only drawback is that you may not get a test invite till you are back in the country even if the file is decision ready

Cheers


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Mhyx said:


> 19 Oct 2019 - Submitted my Application
> 28 Feb 2020 - Received Schedule for Interview/ Test (Parramatta, NSW)
> 14 May 2020 - Postponed Interview / Test (Parramatta NSW) due to Covid19 Lockdown
> 16 Oct 2020 - Received Schedule for Interview/Test (Parramatta NSW)
> ...


Thanks very much for posting it. Understand patience and there are queues but the most frustrating thing about this process that you do not even know if the documentation has met their standards untill its been more than 6 months. 
Moreover, I do not understand why doesn't the Department open another interview centre especially in Sydney metro, they are just happy to drag the numbers over 150k applications?


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

POM said:


> Thanks very much for posting it. Understand patience and there are queues but the most frustrating thing about this process that you do not even know if the documentation has met their standards untill its been more than 6 months.
> Moreover, I do not understand why doesn't the Department open another interview centre especially in Sydney metro, they are just happy to drag the numbers over 150k applications?


I'm with u mate. That's why it is better to ensure that you have answered and attached all necessary and pertinent documents in your application  . They will only check your application probably when you are on that queue number when they will about to schedule your Test/interview; and that will take months. DHA website lists the timeline on how many months you have to wait from application to test; to approval; to ceremony.

For ceremonies; DHA is telling those approved applications that waiting time is 6 months till you have your Pledge ceremony; average waiting time; but still depends if the Council/DHA you are in has a lot of in-person or online ceremony scheds in a year and, lucky if it can squeeze in their sched


----------



## jandiguru (Nov 4, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Just fill in form 1023 and attach in the immi account.


Thank you for your reply.
But this typo not in the PR application itself, it's in another form in the Form 80, I was think to fill in this form (Form 80) again. Does it make sense?

Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

jandiguru said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> But this typo not in the PR application itself, it's in another form in the Form 80, I was think to fill in this form (Form 80) again. Does it make sense?
> 
> Thanks.


Use Form 1023 and mention the correction. Dont upload Form 80 again if rest of the information is accurate.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey guys, what are the requirements for Virtual Ceremonies? Do you have to be in your local council area or state or even the country, when doing the Virtual Ceremony?


----------



## jandiguru (Nov 4, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Use Form 1023 and mention the correction. Dont upload Form 80 again if rest of the information is accurate.


Thanks for your reply.
Just worry if that can cause any trouble to my current visa. what I was thinking I am eligible to submit my citizenship application next month, so shall I correct this information in my citizenship app and not bother myself with Form 1023.
Another question: how can I sent Form 1023 to the department, I couldn't see a way to upload it to them via immi account.

Thanks.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

jandiguru said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Just worry if that can cause any trouble to my current visa. what I was thinking I am eligible to submit my citizenship application next month, so shall I correct it this information in the citizenship app and not bother myself with Form 1023.
> Another question: how can I sent Form 1023 to the department, I couldn't see a way to upload it to them via immi account.
> 
> Thanks.


You can upload 1023 under "Other Documents" section.


----------



## jandiguru (Nov 4, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> You can upload 1023 under "Other Documents" section.


Do you mean under "Other Documents" in the citizenship application, right? because my PR application is finalized now.

Thanks.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> Once you have applied, there is no restrictions on how many days you can stay out of the country
> The 90 days in final year etc. don’t matter anymore
> The only drawback is that you may not get a test invite till you are back in the country even if the file is decision ready
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, but can it cause problem for citizenship application itself like them thinking i am not serious in settling in Australia etc due to the long absence, as in the past 4 years i have spent a total of 7 months back home.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks, but can it cause problem for citizenship application itself like them thinking i am not serious in settling in Australia etc due to the long absence, as in the past 4 years i have spent a total of 7 months back home.


If you are absent for long period, your apprehension is justified
You have to decide which is more important 
Your trip or citizenship
Cheers


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have a query regarding my online citizenship application. Do i need to attest/certify the utility bill and bank statement before uploading as a "proof of residence".
I have attested all other documents but not sure about these two. 
Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teekaykhn said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a query regarding my online citizenship application. Do i need to attest/certify the utility bill and bank statement before uploading as a "proof of residence".
> I have attested all other documents but not sure about these two.
> Please help
> ...


Nothing needed to be attested at all
All documents that you have uploaded will be verified personally by the officer when you go for your test 
Cheers


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

teekaykhn said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a query regarding my online citizenship application. Do i need to attest/certify the utility bill and bank statement before uploading as a "proof of residence".
> I have attested all other documents but not sure about these two.
> Please help
> ...


Hi,
Since you are applying online, I believe you don't need to certify any documents.
Certifying needed only for a paper application.
Thanks.


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

jandiguru said:


> Do you mean under "Other Documents" in the citizenship application, right? because my PR application is finalized now.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,


jandiguru said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Currently, I am filling out a citizenship application, and I have noticed I had done a small typo mistake in my previous PR 3 years back for my parent's place of birth, I entered my city of birth instead of my parent's place of birth but still in the same country.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am interested in the same question since he is in the process of citizenship application and it's a small issue, shall he rectify this issue in this citizenship application without fill-in form 1023?
I am interested in the answer as well.
Thanks,


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi all, 
What happens when we change our address? I know we can notify the department in our immi account but do we need provide proof of change of address or do we need to upload documents with new address?

Thanks


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Team

A couple of questions when applying for citizenship:
- There is a question for birth certificate details. Since I don't have a birth certificate, I was considering using 10th Marksheet. There was a question - Give details as they appear in the applicant's other document. Then there were questions like place of birth, country of birth, sex, issuing country etc (screenshot below)

Issue is these details do not appear in my marksheet. I have a normal CBSE marksheet. Should I leave these questions blank as they do not appear in my marksheet. Also, the system does not let me proceed without filling in the issuing country.

- Also, I don't have a last name in my passport. Only have a first name there. Should I simply write my first name only in both the first name and last name fields? I did the same in PR application as well

Any inputs/answers would be appreciated


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

When you applied for your PR, what documents you used as reference for your legal name, birth place etc. you can do the same.
In addition to that when you applied for your drivers licence, you can use the docs you supplied as reference for your personal details.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Hey guys, what are the requirements for Virtual Ceremonies? Do you have to be in your local council area or state or even the country, when doing the Virtual Ceremony?


You need to be in Australia to attend ceremony. Applicants who are not onshore will not receive virtual ceremony invite. You can be in any part of Australia when you attend Virtual Ceremony but the Citizenship Certificates will only be posted to the specified address in your application unless you update the department of your new address.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

jandiguru said:


> Do you mean under "Other Documents" in the citizenship application, right? because my PR application is finalized now.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, upload it under "Other Documents" section in citizenship application. If required you can upload multiple form 1023s to correct the errors in citizenship application.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi,
> I am interested in the same question since he is in the process of citizenship application and it's a small issue, shall he rectify this issue in this citizenship application without fill-in form 1023?
> ...


Form 1023 is to be uploaded for errors/mistake made on submitted applications only. If the applicant has not yet submitted citizenship application then they can just edit/correct details in the application before they submit it.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

POM said:


> Hi all,
> What happens when we change our address? I know we can notify the department in our immi account but do we need provide proof of change of address or do we need to upload documents with new address?
> 
> Thanks


There is a section in your citizenship application menu "Update details". You can update the address from there and as a proof of residence you can upload any utility bill/license with updated address into the documents section in citizenship application.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Hi Team
> 
> A couple of questions when applying for citizenship:
> - There is a question for birth certificate details. Since I don't have a birth certificate, I was considering using 10th Marksheet. There was a question - Give details as they appear in the applicant's other document. Then there were questions like place of birth, country of birth, sex, issuing country etc (screenshot below)
> ...



Just enter the details which are accurate to your birth, like for place of birth - the State/City you were born in, Country of birth - India, etc., even though they don't reflect in your actual 10th marks sheet. Remember this section in the application is designed to enter birth certificate details and you are entering an alternate document details so it is understandable from department's point of view that the actual 10th marks sheet will not contain the comprehensive set of birth data when compared with the full birth certificate.


If you consider that you do not have a family name, enter all your given names into the family name field and leave the given names field blank.


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi

I had few doubts in citizenship application

1. Evidence of DOB - I don't have any birth certificate, and only have high school cert as soft copy, would the hard copy be required, or can I use my passport itself as DOB evidence?
2. What doc is required for evidence of first arrivals to Aus?
My previous passport having stamp is not available with me at present, I only have a soft copy for it, can I use tickets itinerary and visa grant doc together for this?



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJ7117 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had few doubts in citizenship application
> 
> ...


1. Technically you are supposed to have the hard copy with you which will be verified at the time of the test
Due to covid, officers are not verifying any documents except local ID proof such as driving license etc.
Whether you want to take that chance or not, you can decide
2. No hard copy evidence is required as long as you know the correct date
DHA will verify from their own internal system if that is correct or not
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ7117 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had few doubts in citizenship application
> 
> ...


1. You need to carry either original full birth certificate or original class 10th marks sheet. The staff member at Department's office might ask you to show the original copy.

2. Just upload passport. Department will pick up all the records of arrival and departure from it.


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reply
So for the evidence of first arrival , should I give details of current passport or expired one (on which I arrived)
If expired one , then what shud I mention in date of expiry? date of expiry mentioned in the expired passport or the date it was canceled?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi guys
Just a quick question. The application asks whether the applicant has a divers licence.
Do i need to write details of my learner permit since i do not have a full drivers licence? or should i answer "No".
plz help m stuck there dont want to mess up things 
thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> You need to be in Australia to attend ceremony. Applicants who are not onshore will not receive virtual ceremony invite. You can be in any part of Australia when you attend Virtual Ceremony but the Citizenship Certificates will only be posted to the specified address in your application unless you update the department of your new address.



Thanks, however after I give my citizenship test and I am approved, I need to head overseas for a month or two on some urgent business (I already have a travel exemption) If the Department sends a citizenship ceremony invite (virtual or in-person), they usually give a couple of months of notice, so I can head back to Aus and do my ceremony. 

Can I request an expedited virtual ceremony after approval (I need citizenship in order to apply for a federal government role)?


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> There is a section in your citizenship application menu "Update details". You can update the address from there and as a proof of residence you can upload any utility bill/license with updated address into the documents section in citizenship application.


Do you think one document for change of address will suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

POM said:


> Do you think one document for change of address will suffice?


As long as it meets the DHA requirements, one is sufficient
Cheers


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Thanks, however after I give my citizenship test and I am approved, I need to head overseas for a month or two on some urgent business (I already have a travel exemption) If the Department sends a citizenship ceremony invite (virtual or in-person), they usually give a couple of months of notice, so I can head back to Aus and do my ceremony.
> 
> Can I request an expedited virtual ceremony after approval (I need citizenship in order to apply for a federal government role)?


As per the department guidelines, you cant get a ceremony to invite if you are out of Australia. if you want to apply for federal govt. jobs then you should comply with rules. it is not the govt duty to follow you for ceremonies if you are out of the country.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Group, 

I have a question that for the paper application, there is a section "Identity Declaration" and is required to be signed by a person who is an Australian Citizen. 

How does it work online application? Does it work the same way? Is there a form that is required to be printed and uploaded again when filling out the application? 

Thanks


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> You are only required to provide _police_ _clearance_ certificates from _overseas_ countries for the period of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if;
> 
> the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
> the total time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.
> If you fall in the above category then you must provide police clearance from South Africa. PCCs are also issued to non-resident of SA. It is better to call SA authorities to see how efficiently you can organize it


Hi,

Is this counted since the visa grant or date of first arrival in the country to activate the PR visa?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Inspiration said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I have a question that for the paper application, there is a section "Identity Declaration" and is required to be signed by a person who is an Australian Citizen.
> 
> ...


It also works the same for online applications. The form needs to be scanned and attached to the online application.

Question 2 and 3 of 1195 form must be completed, and the photograph endorsed and signed, by a person who:
• is an Australian citizen, and
• has known you for at least one year, and
• is currently working in a profession or occupation listed on pages 1 and 2, and
• is not related to you by birth, marriage, or de facto relationship, and
• is easy to contact by telephone during normal working hours


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> As per the department guidelines, you cant get a ceremony to invite if you are out of Australia. if you want to apply for federal govt. jobs then you should comply with rules. it is not the govt duty to follow you for ceremonies if you are out of the country.


Actually that is not entirely true. I was offshore for 4 months after I applied for my citizenship last year (on Australian government business- I work for the government) and I still got an invite for the test. It depends on individual circumstances and how strong your application is. Similarly, there are different paths to citizenship ceremony. You can also request for the ceremony in Australian High Commissions or Embassies overseas, if you work for the government/country on specific roles.

*My question is*, after the test is completed and say I am approved, the DHA knows already that I have an exemption to leave and I need to head overseas for a short period of time, will I be able to do my ceremony after I come back onshore? (For example, Approved December 2020, they send invite in Feb 2021 and I head back in March to do my ceremony)? Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Actually that is not entirely true. I was offshore for 4 months after I applied for my citizenship last year (on Australian government business- I work for the government) and I still got an invite for the test. It depends on individual circumstances and how strong your application is. Similarly, there are different paths to citizenship ceremony. You can also request for the ceremony in Australian High Commissions or Embassies overseas, if you work for the government/country on specific roles.
> 
> *My question is*, after the test is completed and say I am approved, the DHA knows already that I have an exemption to leave and I need to head overseas for a short period of time, will I be able to do my ceremony after I come back onshore? (For example, Approved December 2020, they send invite in Feb 2021 and I head back in March to do my ceremony)? Thanks!


The chances of you getting a ceremony invite while you are out of the country is low
The chance of the invite going waste is high in such case
Anyways, the backlog in ceremonies is practically wiped out, so don’t worry too much
Cheers


----------



## jandiguru (Nov 4, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> You can upload 1023 under "Other Documents" section.


Thanks all for your reply, just I wanted to be sure because I read something different on the web, so I called the Department and a lady there told me I need to fill a Form 424c not 1023, so I become confused now, which form I need to fill Form 1023 or 424c?

Just a general question, does the call service centre of the immigration department have access to visa application, because she asked me about my visa grant date, I am not sure if it was a bad idea to call them and asked. just wondering?

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jandiguru said:


> Thanks all for your reply, just I wanted to be sure because I read something different on the web, so I called the Department and a lady there told me I need to fill a Form 424c not 1023, so I become confused now, which form I need to fill Form 1023 or 424c?
> 
> Just a general question, does the call service centre of the immigration department have access to visa application, because she asked me about my visa grant date, I am not sure if it was a bad idea to call them and asked. just wondering?
> 
> Thank you all for your help.


You an fill up both the forms and upload it
Hopefully one will do the trick
Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

There is no 25km limit to travel in Melb any more. Any one got any news for resuming of tests in Melbourne.


----------



## jandiguru (Nov 4, 2020)

NB said:


> You an fill up both the forms and upload it
> Hopefully one will do the trick
> Cheers


Thanks, how about this one, "_Just a general question, does the call service centre of the immigration department have access to visa application, because she asked me about my visa grant date, I am not sure if it was a bad idea to call them and asked. just wondering?_ "


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

ozrules said:


> There is no 25km limit to travel in Melb any more. Any one got any news for resuming of tests in Melbourne.


 none yet. Anyone called DHA?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> none yet. Anyone called DHA?


Yes I called, but they said its still on hold. Probably good thing is that everyone in Vic should give them a call to ask. If they see so many calls asking for citizenship tests, they might be concerned and think about starting, otherwise not sure whether they will start any sooner.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

ozrules said:


> Yes I called, but they said its still on hold. Probably good thing is that everyone in Vic should give them a call to ask. If they see so many calls asking for citizenship tests, they might be concerned and think about starting, otherwise not sure whether they will start any sooner.


What was their reason for tests still being on hold?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

ozrules said:


> Yes I called, but they said its still on hold. Probably good thing is that everyone in Vic should give them a call to ask. If they see so many calls asking for citizenship tests, they might be concerned and think about starting, otherwise not sure whether they will start any sooner.


that's very frustraiting, how long they can afford not to re-open the test centres again?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

So actually no reason was given, because probably the call center person is just communicating what is written on the web site. So they just mentioned keep waiting and you will hear something soon. 
Yes nightcrawler it is becoming frustrating after each passing day


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

uday63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this counted since the visa grant or date of first arrival in the country to activate the PR visa?
> 
> ...


Since the time PR was granted, not when you make the first entry.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ7117 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> So for the evidence of first arrival , should I give details of current passport or expired one (on which I arrived)
> If expired one , then what shud I mention in date of expiry? date of expiry mentioned in the expired passport or the date it was canceled?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Give details of the passport you have used to enter Australia for the first time.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

POM said:


> Do you think one document for change of address will suffice?


Yes, either a utility bill or even updated license sticker showing new address will suffice.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

ozrules said:


> So actually no reason was given, because probably the call center person is just communicating what is written on the web site. So they just mentioned keep waiting and you will hear something soon.
> Yes nightcrawler it is becoming frustrating after each passing day



I share your frustrations, but let's be positive and I am confident we will hear something soon. Not too long now


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> I share your frustrations, but let's be positive and I am confident we will hear something soon. Not too long now


Yes let's hope for the best


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

ozrules said:


> Yes let's hope for the best


fingers crossed


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> that's very frustraiting, how long they can afford not to re-open the test centres again?





ozrules said:


> So actually no reason was given, because probably the call center person is just communicating what is written on the web site. So they just mentioned keep waiting and you will hear something soon.
> Yes nightcrawler it is becoming frustrating after each passing day


Not sure I understand the frustration, unless you are very keen to vote, in which case, there are no elections scheduled in the near future.
Or is your travel rights going to expire and you wish to travel and not spend on RRV?


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

I have already gotten my appointment to sit for the interview/test - scheduled for 09th Dec.

Interestingly, the reference I provided on my application hasn't been contacted yet. Is this 'normal' procedure?


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

kennedy07 said:


> I have already gotten my appointment to sit for the interview/test - scheduled for 09th Dec.
> 
> Interestingly, the reference I provided on my application hasn't been contacted yet. Is this 'normal' procedure?


Are you based in Victoria?


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Are you based in Victoria?


Nah Perth, WA.


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

kennedy07 said:


> I have already gotten my appointment to sit for the interview/test - scheduled for 09th Dec.
> 
> Interestingly, the reference I provided on my application hasn't been contacted yet. Is this 'normal' procedure?


Hi Kennedy07.

What reference details did you give in Ur citizenship application?? I don't remember if came across any such option when I filled up mine.

Will be gr8 if you can plz share info on it.

Regards


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kennedy07 said:


> I have already gotten my appointment to sit for the interview/test - scheduled for 09th Dec.
> 
> Interestingly, the reference I provided on my application hasn't been contacted yet. Is this 'normal' procedure?


Do you mean the person who did the identity declaration form? It is random, for some they make a contact and for others they don't.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Not sure I understand the frustration, unless you are very keen to vote, in which case, there are no elections scheduled in the near future.
> Or is your travel rights going to expire and you wish to travel and not spend on RRV?


Hi

So frustrations could be due to many reasons. Obviously, voting is the very last thing I am keen on. Some of the reasons why citizenship are important are
1. Waiting time for some of us are nearing 2 years just to get a call for an interview, whereas some applicants are getting a call even within 2 months, don't you think its the key frustration reason
2. For some jobs federal/government especially citizenship opens up the door for more opportunities as those jobs require citizenship
3. Many of us want to get things settled in our home country and wish to travel for some period, but could not plan as we don't have any visibility of when we will be called. If we got a passport it gives peace of mind and to settle some things at home (not going into details)

These are the some I can think of and are valid. Obviously, there could be other reasons as well. Hope you understand now.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> So frustrations could be due to many reasons. Obviously, voting is the very last thing I am keen on. Some of the reasons why citizenship are important are
> 1. Waiting time for some of us are nearing 2 years just to get a call for an interview, whereas some applicants are getting a call even within 2 months, don't you think its the key frustration reason
> ...


you know guys I seriously started thinking of relocating to WA for a couple of months to get the test/interview done and then come back again, I can't imagine waiting a year or so for the test to be scheduled in vic.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

nightcrawler said:


> you know guys I seriously started thinking of relocating to WA for a couple of months to get the test/interview done and then come back again, I can't imagine waiting a year or so for the test to be scheduled in vic.


It won't be that long. They have a huge backlog they need to clear and quotas to meet. You are better off staying in Victoria. Stay optimistic and positive and you will hear something soon


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> So frustrations could be due to many reasons. Obviously, voting is the very last thing I am keen on. Some of the reasons why citizenship are important are
> 1. Waiting time for some of us are nearing 2 years just to get a call for an interview, whereas some applicants are getting a call even within 2 months, don't you think its the key frustration reason
> ...


Comparing with another applicant is just not fair since the circumstances could be completely different including verification. Your second point is a valid one and I'm assuming you are actively looking for a Fed Govt position? If so why don't you move to ACT which may even speed up your process?
With regards to your 3rd point, you can still settle things back home and there is nothing to fear about your citizenship application, unless you have made a dodgy one. It will be approved and it is just a matter of time. You need to understand that there was a long period of lockdown and restrictions, while more and more applicants got in the queue.


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Ballu said:


> Hi Kennedy07.
> 
> What reference details did you give in Ur citizenship application?? I don't remember if came across any such option when I filled up mine.
> 
> ...


You have to provide a reference in your 1128 form.


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> Do you mean the person who did the identity declaration form? It is random, for some they make a contact and for others they don't.


Yeah that's the one.


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi,
I got this question in the citizenship application, "_*Does the applicant wish to make the Australian Citizenship Pledge at the same time as another person who is also an applicant for Australian citizenship?*_", for example, I have my brother submitting his application at the same time as me, it's a good idea to link his application in my application and link my application in his application?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> Hi,
> I got this question in the citizenship application, "_*Does the applicant wish to make the Australian Citizenship Pledge at the same time as another person who is also an applicant for Australian citizenship?*_", for example, I have my brother submitting his application at the same time as me, it's a good idea to link his application in my application and link my application in his application?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you link the application, then your citizenship ceremony may be delayed in case you are approved much earlier then your brother
Anyways, if you find that your brother’s application is getting delayed, you can always call up DHA and unlink the application 
Cheers


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

Any idea what to do incase thr is no one to endorse photo and identity dec form whom I know for an year


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

NB said:


> If you link the application, then your citizenship ceremony may be delayed in case you are approved much earlier then your brother
> Anyways, if you find that your brother’s application is getting delayed, you can always call up DHA and unlink the application
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply, so it's better not to link both together then?


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi,
I believe citizenship application processing time depends on my factors, not only because of the huge backlog in general, for example why someone living in a suburb got it before someone else living somewhere else but still in the same state, does anyone have an idea how it works? can you please share it with us?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJ7117 said:


> Any idea what to do incase thr is no one to endorse photo and identity dec form whom I know for an year


There is a school of thought that 1195 is now optional
Whether you want to believe it or not is your decision 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> Thanks for your reply, so it's better not to link both together then?


Your application, your brother, your ceremony- your decision 
Cheers


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

NB said:


> There is a school of thought that 1195 is now optional
> Whether you want to believe it or not is your decision
> Cheers


But the back of photo is still mandatory, it needs to be endorsed?


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

kennedy07 said:


> You have to provide a reference in your 1128 form.


Sorry...Not sure about this form1128.. I didn't come across this while filling my application..is it that I have missed it..


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Was going the immitracker. MyImmiTracker

All states are sending invites within few months except NSW and Vic


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Ballu said:


> Sorry...Not sure about this form1128.. I didn't come across this while filling my application..is it that I have missed it..


Apologies it's Form 1195, the identity declaration.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ7117 said:


> Any idea what to do incase thr is no one to endorse photo and identity dec form whom I know for an year


Yes, uploading the endorsed picture and form is mandatory. You cannot proceed submitting the application before you upload the form 1195 and the endorsed picture.
The easiest way to get it endorsed is through a GP or tax agent.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> Hi,
> I believe citizenship application processing time depends on my factors, not only because of the huge backlog in general, for example why someone living in a suburb got it before someone else living somewhere else but still in the same state, does anyone have an idea how it works? can you please share it with us?
> 
> Thanks,


Processing for citizenship happens in the same way as any visa application. Department would have to verify your claims regarding the application. This is including but not limited to your identity, PR grant, first entry, residency requirement. They would also need to verify that you do not have any serious convictions against your name so the Department will coordinate with AFP to get a check that and other numerous things. While this part is happening, if there is a slot available for test/interview then you might get called for it. During this process your application status on immi account will be as "Received". Once the test is successfully passed AND the processing of application and checks are completed then the status on immi account will change to "Approved" and then only thing you would be waiting for is to ceremony to become Australian Citizen. Once your ceremony is done, your citizenship certificate will be posted/given to you and your application status in immi account will change it to "Finalised".

Interview/test invite happen based on the slot availability. If the processing of your application has reached certain threshold and there is a slot available then you would be invited to attend test.
Local Ceremony invites depends on council. The sooner your application status changes the approved, the department will forward your details for ceremony to local council. From there its just a matter of time and is based on first come first serve basis (valid only for approved applications waiting for local council ceremony)


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Processing for citizenship happens in the same way as any visa application. Department would have to verify your claims regarding the application. This is including but not limited to your identity, PR grant, first entry, residency requirement. They would also need to verify that you do not have any serious convictions against your name so the Department will coordinate with AFP to get a check that and other numerous things. While this part is happening, if there is a slot available for test/interview then you might get called for it. During this process your application status on immi account will be as "Received". Once the test is successfully passed AND the processing of application and checks are completed then the status on immi account will change to "Approved" and then only thing you would be waiting for is to ceremony to become Australian Citizen. Once your ceremony is done, your citizenship certificate will be posted/given to you and your application status in immi account will change it to "Finalised"


Thank you for your reply. make sense to me.
Also I heard something like the council that the applicant registered with, can make a difference, like if the council has a short queue or not? I mean for each council has a quota of applicants to fulfill, but not sure.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

amrasem said:


> Thank you for your reply. make sense to me.
> Also I heard something like the council that the applicant registered with, can make a difference, like if the council has a short queue or not? I mean for each council has a quota of applicants to fulfill, but not sure.


Your locality doesn't matter when it comes to application processing. It matters when your interview / test slot is decided and when your ceremony date is decided.

Also, during your application processing, DHA makes checks against all govt departments like Health, Tax Office, Centerlink to ensure you have followed all rules / regulation and there is no violation from your part.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Comparing with another applicant is just not fair since the circumstances could be completely different including verification. Your second point is a valid one and I'm assuming you are actively looking for a Fed Govt position? If so why don't you move to ACT which may even speed up your process?
> With regards to your 3rd point, you can still settle things back home and there is nothing to fear about your citizenship application, unless you have made a dodgy one. It will be approved and it is just a matter of time. You need to understand that there was a long period of lockdown and restrictions, while more and more applicants got in the queue.


Yes agree with you, but waiting for the citizenship test, if someone travels outside Australia for couple of months,
wont department doubt their intentions to settle in Australia. It might have a negtative effect on the application as 
then you have to convince department very hard about your intentions to stay in Australia . Probably then a person
might fail in satisfying close ties to Australia. I have seen some cases where people have put their applicaiton 
in jeopardy just by staying outside few months. Probably depend on case to case basis as well.


----------



## Chelseaspie (Nov 10, 2020)

I applied for citizenship in Darwin in aug. What’s the current wait time?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Your second point is a valid one and I'm assuming you are actively looking for a Fed Govt position? If so why don't you move to ACT which may even speed up your process? 

I prefer to move to a state with a job (specially in current recession scenario of the country). So yes I am getting call from ACT for jobs but obviously citizenship is a hurdle. If I first move to ACT , then probably there are chances I would or would not land a job. Hope its clear now


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ozrules said:


> Yes agree with you, but waiting for the citizenship test, if someone travels outside Australia for couple of months,
> wont department doubt their intentions to settle in Australia. It might have a negtative effect on the application as
> then you have to convince department very hard about your intentions to stay in Australia . Probably then a person
> might fail in satisfying close ties to Australia. I have seen some cases where people have put their applicaiton
> in jeopardy just by staying outside few months. Probably depend on case to case basis as well.


No, your assumption is baseless. DHA will not doubt your intentions if you travel abroad. If you happen to travel abroad, DHA will not make a decision on your application, simply because to decide favourably, you need to go through test / interview process, which obviously you can't since you are offshore.

Causing a delay in decision is not the same as putting their application in jeopardy.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> No, your assumption is baseless. DHA will not doubt your intentions if you travel abroad. If you happen to travel abroad, DHA will not make a decision on your application, simply because to decide favourably, you need to go through test / interview process, which obviously you can't since you are offshore.
> 
> Causing a delay in decision is not the same as putting their application in jeopardy.


My assumption is based on a real world case I know. Its up to anyone to either consider or not to consider it.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Chelseaspie said:


> I applied for citizenship in Darwin in aug. What’s the current wait time?


Its only been 2-3 months since you applied. You might have to wait until Jan/Feb 2021 to hear anything.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello everyone, I am in process of gathering information for all the documents required to apply for citizenship (such as police certificates, medicals etc. ). 
It will be great if anyone can direct me to the relevant post that may break it down for me.

Thanks to all in advance!!!!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sunpreet said:


> Hello everyone, I am in process of gathering information for all the documents required to apply for citizenship (such as police certificates, medicals etc. ).
> It will be great if anyone can direct me to the relevant post that may break it down for me.
> 
> Thanks to all in advance!!!!


Please check this page under "Prepare your documents" --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Please check this page under "Prepare your documents" --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo


Thanks, Fugitive.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

ozrules said:


> Yes I called, but they said its still on hold. Probably good thing is that everyone in Vic should give them a call to ask. If they see so many calls asking for citizenship tests, they might be concerned and think about starting, otherwise not sure whether they will start any sooner.


I have now called DHA twice and they have this same response. I pointed out that their website on this particular topic has not been updated since 7 October 2020 and a lot has changed since then (Lockdown ended in VIC 2.5 weeks ago) They basically said, whenever a decision is made to open testing, the website will be updated.

The Melbourne office says "open with prior appointments" when you search for it. I am really not sure what is the issue and why they are not concerned with the growing backlog.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> I have now called DHA twice and they have this same response. I pointed out that their website on this particular topic has not been updated since 7 October 2020 and a lot has changed since then (Lockdown ended in VIC 2.5 weeks ago) They basically said, whenever a decision is made to open testing, the website will be updated.
> 
> The Melbourne office says "open with prior appointments" when you search for it. I am really not sure what is the issue and why they are not concerned with the growing backlog.


Relax mate.. no amount of calling will make them change their minds.. they will do it when possible.
best is to just chill.. lot of people are in same situation.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Has anyone applied for Citizenship from *Brisbane City Council* after June/July 2020 received their test dates? I have seen people applied till April 2020 received their appointment date last month. Haven't heard anything after that.. 

TIA


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I applied the citizenship in April 2020 in Vic. Just wondering what the current status is?
I knew that the DHA stopped processing applications in vic but I don't know when was the last applicant(month) they called for interview? And when can I expect mine.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi,

I got another question folks in the citizenship application, I need to be sure about the answer: "_*Does the applicant have any other family members whose details have not been provided on the application?*_ "
I assume here this question asks about my siblings not listed in my application, my question, how about my brother and my wife, they have their separate applications and my son, he is a citizen already as he was born in Australia, however, I listed him somewhere in the application.

Please advise!

Thanks,


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

channy44 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied the citizenship in April 2020 in Vic. Just wondering what the current status is?
> I knew that the DHA stopped processing applications in vic but I don't know when was the last applicant(month) they called for interview? And when can I expect mine.
> ...


Processing for citizenship application was never stopped, only the test/interview invites and in-person ceremony invites were on hold. Now that the restrictions are finally easing across VIC, applicants can expect that the test/interview invites might resume by the end of this month. There would a huge backlog when they eventually resume tests and it could talk another few months until it is your turn.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got another question folks in the citizenship application, I need to be sure about the answer: "_*Does the applicant have any other family members whose details have not been provided on the application?*_ "
> I assume here this question asks about my siblings not listed in my application, my question, how about my brother and my wife, they have their separate applications and my son, he is a citizen already as he was born in Australia, however, I listed him somewhere in the application.
> ...


If you have listed them already in the application then no need to repeat it the above question. Simply select 'No' and proceed.


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> If you have listed them already in the application then no need to repeat it the above question. Simply select 'No' and proceed.


I didn't mention my wife anywhere else in the application, shall I add her here?
Also about the sibling located overseas, shall I need to mention them as well?


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

amrasem said:


> I didn't mention my wife anywhere else in the application, shall I add her here?


Also about the sibling located overseas, shall I need to mention them as well?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

amrasem said:


> I didn't mention my wife anywhere else in the application, shall I add her here?
> Also about the sibling located overseas, shall I need to mention them as well?


Yes, you need to mention about your wife there and other siblings (blood or step) that you have previously not mentioned in the citizenship application. The best thing to do would be to look at your form 80 that your submitted for your PR application for reference.


----------



## amrasem (Oct 21, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes, you need to mention about your wife there and other siblings (blood or step) that you have previously not mentioned in the citizenship application. The best thing to do would be to look at your form 80 that your submitted for your PR application for reference.


I didn't mention my wife in that section in Form 80, I will do it here in the citizenship application.


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Processing for citizenship application was never stopped, only the test/interview invites and in-person ceremony invites were on hold. Now that the restrictions are finally easing across VIC, applicants can expect that the test/interview invites might resume by the end of this month. There would a huge backlog when they eventually resume tests and it could talk another few months until it is your turn.


Thanks for the reply. If that's the case, do you think my application will be processed for the interview after April ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

channy44 said:


> Thanks for the reply. If that's the case, do you think my application will be processed for the interview after April ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could be very well looking for a interview invite early next year (Feb or later)


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Guys I have just read some posts in the last couple of days and see people's frustrations around the process. I think we all agree this process is ineffective. 
Federal government needs some private companies to take over the interview appointment process. They should have more centres especially in more populated areas or even allow people to take tests at any time after submitting application-with an expiry date. 
Moreover, the ceremonies should continue being held virtually to clear the applications asap. 
I also believe they should have more status updates, imagine someone applied 6-8 months ago and it says RECEIVED. I dont think thats okay, that's complete harassment.


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> You could be very well looking for a interview invite early next year (Feb or later)


Thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Has anyone applied for Citizenship from *Brisbane City Council* after June/July 2020 received their test dates? I have seen people applied till April 2020 received their appointment date last month. Haven't heard anything after that..
> 
> TIA


I applied on 19-June and got a test date on 23-Oct.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Group,

Can we start our application before the end of 4 years or its required to started only the time had been completed 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

POM said:


> Guys I have just read some posts in the last couple of days and see people's frustrations around the process. I think we all agree this process is ineffective.
> Federal government needs some private companies to take over the interview appointment process. They should have more centres especially in more populated areas or even allow people to take tests at any time after submitting application-with an expiry date.
> Moreover, the ceremonies should continue being held virtually to clear the applications asap.
> I also believe they should have more status updates, imagine someone applied 6-8 months ago and it says RECEIVED. I dont think thats okay, that's complete harassment.


Outsourcing visa and citizenship processing is a huge task and would require approval from opposition as well. Labor would never allow any visa or citizenship processing to be outsourced to a private entity. Department has been even more harsh when it comes to visa grant, so comparable they have made many exceptions to with citizenship processing, like not stopping in altogether during the pandemic period and processing any applications received, conducting virtual ceremonies on a mass scale, etc.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> Can we start our application before the end of 4 years or its required to started only the time had been completed
> 
> ...


You must meet general residency requirement and only then immi account would let you proceed further into submitting application. Only exception is if you have an exemption from the minister of immigration to apply early.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> Can we start our application before the end of 4 years or its required to started only the time had been completed
> 
> ...


The system will not allow you to proceed beyond page 6 till you have met the eligibility 
Even after you are allowed to proceed, keep a buffer of a week and then only apply
Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> I have now called DHA twice and they have this same response. I pointed out that their website on this particular topic has not been updated since 7 October 2020 and a lot has changed since then (Lockdown ended in VIC 2.5 weeks ago) They basically said, whenever a decision is made to open testing, the website will be updated.
> 
> The Melbourne office says "open with prior appointments" when you search for it. I am really not sure what is the issue and why they are not concerned with the growing backlog.


Yes not sure what is being planned. Atleast a date could have been announced for Victorian tests. Its lot of uncertainty at the moment. I recall when lockdown ended in NSW, tests resumed straight away or atleast there was some planned announcement for it. Lets see what do they decide for Vic


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> The system will not allow you to proceed beyond page 6 till you have met the eligibility
> Even after you are allowed to proceed, keep a buffer of a week and then only apply
> Cheers


Thank you NB and Mustafa

Well noted. I intend to give few days gap.

However, are there any questions in the application which may cause time delay and I may consider applying in advance before I start my application ? Pcc or other sort of documents ?



Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Does the system calculate if you need PCC during the citizenship application and appears in the list of documents to be submitted? Or there is a chance officer could ask during interview stage?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

amitferns said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does the system calculate if you need PCC during the citizenship application and appears in the list of documents to be submitted? Or there is a chance officer could ask during interview stage?


Yes, System will let you know if you require PCC based on your application answers. Interviewer will not ask any additional documents apart from what you have already submitted online. It is just a manual verification process of the same documents.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Inspiration said:


> Thank you NB and Mustafa
> 
> Well noted. I intend to give few days gap.
> 
> ...


Check "Prepare your documents" under this link --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo

Suggest not to authorise any of your documents (like endorsing Identity etc with a date) before you are actually eligible for citizenship.


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Wonder if it is possible to submit the citizenship application while a PCC is awaited, all other docs are in place the India PCC is unknown in terms of timelines so submit citizenship application with an acknowledgement copy etc, remember that used to be OK in case of PR - Thoughts?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

ozzybound said:


> Wonder if it is possible to submit the citizenship application while a PCC is awaited, all other docs are in place the India PCC is unknown in terms of timelines so submit citizenship application with an acknowledgement copy etc, remember that used to be OK in case of PR - Thoughts?


Thats what I did. The application did not make it mandatory for me to upload PCC. But in your case if the PCC is mandatory, the system won't allow you to submit the application without PCC.


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Thats what I did. The application did not make it mandatory for me to upload PCC. But in your case if the PCC is mandatory, the system won't allow you to submit the application without PCC.


Thanks I guess then for me the only option is to keep refreshing the VFS tracking site


----------



## Coreanoob (Nov 4, 2020)

Coreanoob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum but here are the current details of my citizenship application process!
> 
> ...



Hi Everyone!
Just a follow up with the new status on my citizenship application! My application got approved today (Passed the test on the 4th of Nov) and I definitely will write a letter to the department which takes charge of scheduling ceremony dates so that it happens within 2020! Fingers crossed.

Citizenship App: 17 July 2020
Test Invitation: 26 October 20
Original Test Date: 4 December
Re-scheduled Date: 4 November
Approval: 13 November
Ceremony: TBA
Council: Adelaide (SA) / City of Campbelltown Council


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Coreanoob said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just a follow up with the new status on my citizenship application! My application got approved today (Passed the test on the 4th of Nov) and I definitely will write a letter to the department which takes charge of scheduling ceremony dates so that it happens within 2020! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Citizenship App: 17 July 2020
> ...


Please let us know if they schedule an online ceremony for you. I will write to them if your plan works


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Coreanoob said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just a follow up with the new status on my citizenship application! My application got approved today (Passed the test on the 4th of Nov) and I definitely will write a letter to the department which takes charge of scheduling ceremony dates so that it happens within 2020! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Citizenship App: 17 July 2020
> ...


There is no point in trying. Department's instructions are very clear that approved applicants should just wait until they hear from the Department or from their local council for ceremony (both virtual and in-person). Only exception is the applicant is trying to join ADF or a requirement by an employer who can only employ Australian Citizens for a job role.


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

If one is granted Aus citizenship, but he hasn't got/taken Aus passport yet but still has origin country passport, does he have to apply for visa to travel to his origin country on that passport?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJ7117 said:


> If one is granted Aus citizenship, but he hasn't got/taken Aus passport yet but still has origin country passport, does he have to apply for visa to travel to his origin country on that passport?


As soon as you are issued the citizenship certificate, your PR will be cancelled
So how will you return to Australia if you travel out on your existing passport ?
Cheers


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

NB said:


> As soon as you are issued the citizenship certificate, your PR will be cancelled
> So how will you return to Australia if you travel out on your existing passport ?
> Cheers


Once granted Australian citizenship, can we leave Australia on our country of origin Passport and then apply for an Australian passport overseas in the Australian High Commission/Embassy (with all relevant and appropriate documents?


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Once granted Australian citizenship, can we leave Australia on our country of origin Passport and then apply for an Australian passport overseas in the Australian High Commission/Embassy (with all relevant and appropriate documents?


I guess we can apply, but only if we are allowed to enter our country of origin on our country of origin passport, or do we also need to have a visa for our country of origin to enter?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Once granted Australian citizenship, can we leave Australia on our country of origin Passport and then apply for an Australian passport overseas in the Australian High Commission/Embassy (with all relevant and appropriate documents?


Everytime you use your Indian passport after getting Australian citizenship, you will have to pay a penalty when you surrender your Indian citizenship 
It’s best to get an Australian passport and then a OCI card and travel to india 
Cheers


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

NB said:


> Everytime you use your Indian passport after getting Australian citizenship, you will have to pay a penalty when you surrender your Indian citizenship
> It’s best to get an Australian passport and then a OCI card and travel to india
> Cheers


I don't intend to travel to India. I am heading to South Africa for Aus Government work.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> I don't intend to travel to India. I am heading to South Africa for Aus Government work.


You will be tying yourself in knots
Had india allowed dual citizenship, there would be no issues
Get Australian passport and travel on that for peace of mind
You can get urgent passport in a couple of days
Cheers


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> you know guys I seriously started thinking of relocating to WA for a couple of months to get the test/interview done and then come back again, I can't imagine waiting a year or so for the test to be scheduled in vic.


Same here; I am also thinking of re-locating to Adelaide (from Melbourne) to get my citizenship in time. As I need to apply for Defence/Military jobs (which needs citizenship). My friends from Vic (Melbourne) have been waiting for the last 1 year just to get test invites . So frustrating it is. The victoria at the moment, has a lot of un-certainity.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> Same here; I am also thinking of re-locating to Adelaide (from Melbourne) to get my citizenship in time. As I need to apply for Defence/Military jobs (which needs citizenship). My friends from Vic (Melbourne) have been waiting for the last 1 year just to get test invites . So frustrating it is. The victoria at the moment, has a lot of un-certainity.


I am thinking about doing the same


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tapidum said:


> Same here; I am also thinking of re-locating to Adelaide (from Melbourne) to get my citizenship in time. As I need to apply for Defence/Military jobs (which needs citizenship). My friends from Vic (Melbourne) have been waiting for the last 1 year just to get test invites . So frustrating it is. The victoria at the moment, has a lot of un-certainity.


Vic is having the lowest cases of covid in Australia now
I think they will reopen very soon and resume testing at a very fast pace as compared to other cities
Cheers


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

NB said:


> Vic is having the lowest cases of covid in Australia now
> I think they will reopen very soon and resume testing at a very fast pace as compared to other cities
> Cheers


The DoHA website is already updated with it now showing, testing is on hold in "regional Victoria", which means they are likely to open up Melbourne office as soon as tomorrow!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Finally my time to apply for citizenship has arrived, can someone please just briefly highlight the process of citizenship application, i know its not a very educational thing to ask but if someone could just briefly outline steps to be done docs required etc would be much appreciated. Is the actual application similar to the PR application where u fill up an online form and later on attach docs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally my time to apply for citizenship has arrived, can someone please just briefly highlight the process of citizenship application, i know its not a very educational thing to ask but if someone could just briefly outline steps to be done docs required etc would be much appreciated. Is the actual application similar to the PR application where u fill up an online form and later on attach docs?


The process is identical
Just that the documents required are very few
You can download form 1300t and check the questions and prepare your answers beforehand so that when you start the online process, you are not delayed
You will not be allowed to proceed beyond page 6 till such time that you are eligible to submit the application 
Cheers


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> The DoHA website is already updated with it now showing, testing is on hold in "regional Victoria", which means they are likely to open up Melbourne office as soon as tomorrow!


Really! I couldn’t see any open centre in vic! Is it the following page or something else?





COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

nightcrawler said:


> Really! I couldn’t see any open centre in vic! Is it the following page or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The initial home page of DoHA had said "testing is now on hold in Victoria". That has now been changed to "testing is on hold in regional Victoria", which implies they are readying the Melbourne office to open soon and resume testing.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> The initial home page of DoHA had said "testing is now on hold in Victoria". That has now been changed to "testing is on hold in regional Victoria", which implies they are readying the Melbourne office to open soon and resume testing.


That’s a good indication 🤞


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi guys! I have a question. Once I finish the test and am approved, can I travel out of Australia with my country of origin passport and re-enter with the same?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Hi guys! I have a question. Once I finish the test and am approved, can I travel out of Australia with my country of origin passport and re-enter with the same?


You can.
You become an official Citizen only after your Ceremony is completed.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Hi guys! I have a question. Once I finish the test and am approved, can I travel out of Australia with my country of origin passport and re-enter with the same?


Assuming your PR is still valid enough (consider being stranded overseas) yes you can. After the test the officer will tell you to inform DHA if you are traveling overseas so that they won’t invite you to the ceremony while you’re away.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got my Ceremony Invite today. For anyone who is also waiting here are my timelines.

Applied : 10 Feb 2020 
State : ACT
Test/Interview Date : 6th Oct 2020
Approval Date : 6th Oct 2020
Ceremony Date : 07th Dec 2020

Cheers.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi 

Need some advice on this. My RRV is expiring in 2022. I have already completed my 2 years in 5 years which qualifies me for the next RRV. So my question is that can I get a new RRV now to be on the safe side or do I have to apply for it from my home country ( near my current RRV expiry date of 2022) if I plan to stay in my home country for some extended period of time.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Need some advice on this. My RRV is expiring in 2022. I have already completed my 2 years in 5 years which qualifies me for the next RRV. So my question is that can I get a new RRV now to be on the safe side or do I have to apply for it from my home country ( near my current RRV expiry date of 2022) if I plan to stay in my home country for some extended period of time.


Not sure if the system allows, but I don't see a point in your raising one now. Since you have already completed 2 years of stay in Australia, do raise one when you near the deadline.


----------



## SoonAussieAnna (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi!
Congratulations!
I did my test one day after yours so maybe I will have to wait a bit longer.
Did you get the invite in an email or in the actual postal mail?

thank for sharing and congrats


happieaussie2016 said:


> Just got my Ceremony Invite today. For anyone who is also waiting here are my timelines.
> 
> Applied : 10 Feb 2020
> State : ACT
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Anna,
Thanks.

Received an email today morning. 

You should receive an invite soon now. 

Cheers



SoonAussieAnna said:


> Hi!
> Congratulations!
> I did my test one day after yours so maybe I will have to wait a bit longer.
> Did you get the invite in an email or in the actual postal mail?
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

One of my friend who gave test on the 7th , received an invite a few mins back.

so refresh your inbox and who knows it might be waiting for you.

All the best



SoonAussieAnna said:


> Hi!
> Congratulations!
> I did my test one day after yours so maybe I will have to wait a bit longer.
> Did you get the invite in an email or in the actual postal mail?
> ...


----------



## SoonAussieAnna (Oct 23, 2020)

You are correct!!

i just got mine as well! Ceremony date is 8.12.2020!
so happy! 


happieaussie2016 said:


> One of my friend who gave test on the 7th , received an invite a few mins back.
> 
> so refresh your inbox and who knows it might be waiting for you.
> 
> All the best


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

SoonAussieAnna said:


> You are correct!!
> 
> i just got mine as well! Ceremony date is 8.12.2020!
> so happy!



Is this in-person or via online ? Thanks.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

With the current outbreak and just recently announced restrictions in SA...I think Interview/Test in Adelaide / SA will be postponed too including any in-person citizenship ceremonies.


----------



## SoonAussieAnna (Oct 23, 2020)

It is an in person ceremony. I believe there are no virtual ones in the ACT but don’t take my word for it. Mine is definitely in person.




Mhyx said:


> Is this in-person or via online ? Thanks.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Check "Prepare your documents" under this link --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo
> 
> Suggest not to authorise any of your documents (like endorsing Identity etc with a date) before you are actually eligible for citizenship.


So would it be better to have character certificates issued after the whole timeline would have been passed and not around 1 month before ?

I believe it would not be wise to get pcc issued from a country which I visited even before pr was issued ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> So would it be better to have character certificates issued after the whole timeline would have been passed and not around 1 month before ?
> 
> I believe it would not be wise to get pcc issued from a country which I visited even before pr was issued ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


You have to submit pcc for only those countries you have visited after getting PR if you have stayed out for more then 1 year AND 90 days in any country
Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Congrats happieaussie2016 and SoonAussieAnna. Is ACT holding in-person ceremonies on 2 days back to back?


----------



## SoonAussieAnna (Oct 23, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> Congrats happieaussie2016 and SoonAussieAnna. Is ACT holding in-person ceremonies on 2 days back to back?


Yeah I am not entirely sure what is happening. Usually there is 1 a months but maybe it’s split into two as the venue cannot hold as many participants as it usually would.
But I have talked to a friend of mine and he also got the 8.12 as a ceremony date so it seems like two days in a row.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Guys! This SBS article says Victoria will resume testing next week!









More than 90,000 people have become Australian citizens in their living rooms since April


At the beginning of the year, about 100,000 people who had been approved for Australian citizenship were still waiting for their ceremony to make it official. That number has now shrunk to 30,000 following the introduction of online ceremonies during the coronavirus pandemic.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Guys! This SBS article says Victoria will resume testing next week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. Mean while I called today and still they had no info on when its resuming but lets hope next week it is.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

ozrules said:


> Nice find. Mean while I called today and still they had no info on when its resuming but lets hope next week it is.


Guys, the Department website is also updated. Check it out!


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Guys, the Department website is also updated. Check it out!


Woohoo 🎉


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Great yes it shows now Melb as well

Currently, in-person citizenship appointments are available at:


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

SoonAussieAnna said:


> It is an in person ceremony. I believe there are no virtual ones in the ACT but don’t take my word for it. Mine is definitely in person.



Got my Citizenship Ceremony invite today (17 Nov 2020)...Citizenship Approved on 20 Oct 2020
Ceremony will be on 03 Dec 2020...This is in-person and no guest to accompany me inside the hall; as required probably due to CovidSafe requirement.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Mhyx said:


> Got my Citizenship Ceremony invite today (17 Nov 2020)...Citizenship Approved on 20 Oct 2020
> Ceremony will be on 03 Dec 2020...This is in-person and no guest to accompany me inside the hall; as required probably due to CovidSafe requirement.


Are u based in ACT as well?


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

prasannakp84 said:


> Are u based in ACT as well?


I'm based in BLACKTOWN, NSW.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, anyone that has done the test after 15th Nov can you guys share your experience? If you notice any difference?


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,

It's more than an year but I am yet to get any information related to interview/test for my citizenship application. Curious if anyone else is in same boat as me :

Citizenship application date : 15th November, 2019
Received mail for PCC : 12th march,2020
Uploaded PCC : 19th August,2020 (took 5 months to receive PCC due to covid lockdown).

Since then no further contact or updates.

I live in inner west, Sydney, NSW which has somewhat higher percentage of immigrants than other places in Australia so maybe higher volume of citizenship application from these suburbs. Is this true ?

Are there people from Parramatta, Westmead, Lidcombe in NSW who have applied around same time as me but yet to hear back ?

I saw couple of posts where applicants from Canberra applied earlier this year and are already done with interview/tests..

Please advise


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

kochtobbom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It's more than an year but I am yet to get any information related to interview/test for my citizenship application. Curious if anyone else is in same boat as me :
> 
> ...





Hi there, I live in Western Sydney; and applied on 11 Oct 2019 and chose PARAMATTA as the testing centre. Got my initial Test/Interview letter invite on 20 Feb 2020 but got it postponed due to the lockdown in March 2020 (test/interview sched was on 31 Mar 2020. 

Got my latest test/interview letter invite on 16 Oct 2020 and got the interview and passed the test on 20 Oct 2020. Application approved on 20 Oct 2020. That's 12 months after I sent my application. 

Just received my Ceremony invite on 17 Nov 2020...and Ceremony will be on 03 Dec 2020 at my local council Blacktown, NSW. So in total from my application to pledge that's around 14 months.

Blacktown LGA also has one of the highest %age of immigrants in Australia. 

Just be patient  All the best.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Hope you are keeping well pandaemic. I would like to know that is it mandatory to provide birth certificate in the documents? Or can I provide SSC/Matriculation(grade 10) certificate as proof of age? I provide that at the time of PR but not sure if same is acceptable or not?

P.S. My birth certificate has different spelling of mine and father's name then rest of my documents so want to avoid providing it. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hope you are keeping well pandaemic. I would like to know that is it mandatory to provide birth certificate in the documents? Or can I provide SSC/Matriculation(grade 10) certificate as proof of age? I provide that at the time of PR but not sure if same is acceptable or not?
> 
> P.S. My birth certificate has different spelling of mine and father's name then rest of my documents so want to avoid providing it. Thanks


As long as it has your name, date of birth and parents name correctly, you should be safe
I presume you are from india, and many applicants have used it successfully in the past
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kochtobbom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It's more than an year but I am yet to get any information related to interview/test for my citizenship application. Curious if anyone else is in same boat as me :
> 
> ...


There is a lot of pick and choose in the application
Some applications get processed in weeks whereas similar applications wait for months or even years
Because of the delay in providing the pcc, your application may have slipped between the cracks
You can submit an FOI to bring back your application on the DHA radar
Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> There is a lot of pick and choose in the application
> Some applications get processed in weeks whereas similar applications wait for months or even years
> Because of the delay in providing the pcc, your application may have slipped between the cracks
> You can submit an FOI to bring back your application on the DHA radar
> Cheers


Hi NB

How can we submit an FOI


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Mhyx said:


> I'm based in BLACKTOWN, NSW.


what Blacktown NSW?? Thats amazing it is full of migrants and you still got a ceremony that quick. Amazing.

Can you please share your full application timeline?


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

POM said:


> what Blacktown NSW?? Thats amazing it is full of migrants and you still got a ceremony that quick. Amazing.
> 
> Can you please share your full application timeline?


Sorry I notice you have provided a timeline. Did you get anything by post or was it all through emails?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi NB
> 
> How can we submit an FOI


You can google freedom of information act Australia for citizenship 
You will probably get the hits you are looking for
Cheers


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

POM said:


> Sorry I notice you have provided a timeline. Did you get anything by post or was it all through emails?


All were sent thru email; as well as I received all by post


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mhyx said:


> All were sent thru email; as well as I received all by post


You got the test invite by post also ?
Cheers


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

NB said:


> You got the test invite by post also ?
> Cheers


 Sorry; only the approval and the ceremony invite (both email and post). Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi NB
> 
> How can we submit an FOI


Here you go How to make a FOI request


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Here you go How to make a FOI request


Yes its on immi website about raising an foi. there is a form for this.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

ozrules said:


> Yes its on immi website about raising an foi. there is a form for this.


What I understand is if our citizenship waiting time rises and we dont get call in proper time as mentioned on their web site, we can ask for info and they are obliged to answer us. Good thing, thanks NB.


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

117,000 waiting for their Australian citizenship appointments as tests finally resume in all states and territories 
Finally some good news UPDATED 4 HOURS AGO
There are currently 117,000 people waiting for an appointment nationally, of which almost 40 per cent are in Victoria


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

copy paste of my friends comments:
Looks like 2/3 of the pending applications have been processed and are just waiting for tests to get approved. 
I will have slight doubt on these numbers. If you see 163K pending last month and assuming 12K new ones (which is lower as last quarter average is 15K), it seems DoHA processed roughly 60K applications in a month (while victoria was closed). Immi tracker as well as our forum (both having quite a small sample though) does not indicate such a massive scale of test happened. Do you really think such a huge processing happened? I will be ecstatic if this is true and the trend can continue after all I am among the ones waiting for test  









117,000 waiting for their Australian citizenship appointments as tests finally resume in all states and territories


In-person citizenship tests and appointments resumed in Melbourne this week, after COVID-19 restrictions in Victoria eased, the Acting Immigration Minister Alan Tudge has confirmed.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Tapidum said:


> copy paste of my friends comments:
> Looks like 2/3 of the pending applications have been processed and are just waiting for tests to get approved.
> I will have slight doubt on these numbers. If you see 163K pending last month and assuming 12K new ones (which is lower as last quarter average is 15K), it seems DoHA processed roughly 60K applications in a month (while victoria was closed). Immi tracker as well as our forum (both having quite a small sample though) does not indicate such a massive scale of test happened. Do you really think such a huge processing happened? I will be ecstatic if this is true and the trend can continue after all I am among the ones waiting for test
> 
> ...


I agree, it doesn’t look realistic to process one third of the applications in one month, I reckon the 117k waiting for sitting for the test are just the application have been queued by the department out of the total number of applications they currently have of 160k


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Has anyone in Victoria, who had already received test invites before being postponed due to COVID-19, heard back about new test dates in Melbourne?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Has anyone in Victoria, who had already received test invites before being postponed due to COVID-19, heard back about new test dates in Melbourne?


Not yet. Shall we call them next week to get an update


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

ozrules said:


> Not yet. Shall we call them next week to get an update


I suggest call them tomorrow itself! I sent them an email yesterday. This is getting a bit ridiculous now.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> I suggest call them tomorrow itself! I sent them an email yesterday. This is getting a bit ridiculous now.


On which email address have you mailed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> I suggest call them tomorrow itself! I sent them an email yesterday. This is getting a bit ridiculous now.


Do you really think that the person attending the call has any powers whatsoever?
He will just tell you politely that he will put a note to the CO that you called
Then he will tell you that it’s under processing and you will have to wait
Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Do you really think that the person attending the call has any powers whatsoever?
> He will just tell you politely that he will put a note to the CO that you called
> Then he will tell you that it’s under processing and you will have to wait
> Cheers


True, I think raising an FOI would better serve the purpose, where they will be obliged to reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> True, I think raising an FOI would better serve the purpose, where they will be obliged to reply.


In the foi you will get screenshots which are of no use 
FOI is used just to bring back your application back on DHA radar
Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

NB said:


> In the foi you will get screenshots which are of no use
> FOI is used just to bring back your application back on DHA radar
> Cheers


Edited.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Pardon me for saying this but some of the anxiety levels displayed in this thread off late is borderline senile.

All the best..!


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> In the foi you will get screenshots which are of no use
> FOI is used just to bring back your application back on DHA radar
> Cheers


Yes actually thats what we want to do. Bring our application back on the radar, which seems got lost by dha now.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Pardon me for saying this but some of the anxiety levels displayed in this thread off late is borderline senile.
> 
> All the best..!


This is Australia where we accept anxiety as a problem ( I love this thing about acceptance in Australia) similar to a physical injury. You cannot rule out by just sayin dont be anxious or dont get depressed. There are ways to console people like saying yes I understand and things like this . 









Anger as wait times for Australian citizenship blow out during coronavirus pandemic


More than 16,800 people have received Australian citizenship via virtual ceremonies during the pandemic but many more are still waiting.




www.sbs.com.au





"Particularly during COVID, where people have a lot of generalised anxiety and feel a sense of insecurity, I think it's really important that we take measures to ... ensure resources are put to use to give citizenship as quickly as possible."


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ozrules said:


> This is Australia where we accept anxiety as a problem ( I love this thing about acceptance in Australia) similar to a physical injury. You cannot rule out by just sayin dont be anxious or dont get depressed. There are ways to console people like saying yes I understand and things like this .


It is 2020 mate, a year that everyone is eager to see off. When everything has gone wonky, what do you expect Citizenship processing to be? Patience is the key while dealing with DHA. If your application is in order, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

ozrules said:


> This is Australia where we accept anxiety as a problem ( I love this thing about acceptance in Australia) similar to a physical injury. You cannot rule out by just sayin dont be anxious or dont get depressed. There are ways to console people like saying yes I understand and things like this .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, just wondering if you can share your citizenship application timeline. Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, once u r eligible n start the application, is the an option to fill it n save n then submit later? Like we used to have in PR application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, once u r eligible n start the application, is the an option to fill it n save n then submit later? Like we used to have in PR application?


YES
You will not be able to proceed beyond page 6 till such time that you are eligible 
But you can edit your application till such time that you submit just like PR
Cheers


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All,
One of the question in Aus citizenship application is ...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Since the age of 18 years, have you lived or travelled outside Australia for
periods totalling 12 months or more (only consider the time since you were
granted an Australian permanent visa)?
Yes/No
Provide an original penal clearance certificate from each
the country you have spent more than 90 days in
(See Overseas penal clearance certificates on page 5)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In my case, I was granted Aus PR on 19 August 2016 while I was working in Qatar. I made first entry in Aus on 20th Nov 2016 for a week and then went back to Qatar and worked in Qatar till Feb 2017. Took 2 months in India to get prepared for final move to Aus. on 18th May 2017. I have just spent 6 weeks outside Australia ever since.
so total time outside Aus (since PR approval) is 10.5 months. 

Should I select Yes or No for this question? (i.e. do I need to provide PCC for Qatar as I was there for more than 90 days post PR approval but not outside Aus for more than 12 months?)

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manager1985 said:


> Hi All,
> One of the question in Aus citizenship application is ...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Since the age of 18 years, have you lived or travelled outside Australia for
> ...


You should select NO
But most probably the CO will ask you to submit the PCC for Qatar and low probability of india also
So keep the documents ready to apply for both those PCCs if asked 
Cheers


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks mate. Appreciate your response.!!


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Got my Citizenship Appointment(nov 19) cancelled due to the covid lockdown in SA. Some idiot lied so the whole state lockdown for three days.. now don't know when they will reschedule it.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Got my Citizenship Appointment(nov 19) cancelled due to the covid lockdown in SA. Some idiot lied so the whole state lockdown for three days.. now don't know when they will reschedule it.


The State is coming out of the lockdown today, so hopefully you will have a week to 10 days at most delay. SA police is trying to charge that individual and may cancel his visa and deport him based on the fact that Australian lives have been endangered by providing misleading details to contact tracers team.


----------



## kav_kk (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a question about surname.
My Indian passport and all of my Australian documents have my surname on them but my birth certificate doesn't have it.
Will it cause any issues in my citizenship process?

Ps: I had my interview scheduled on 13 March'20 but got postponed to August and then again postponed without any date. I haven't got any email yet from the department regarding the interview.
BTW I'm from Victoria


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kav_kk said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question about surname.
> My Indian passport and all of my Australian documents have my surname on them but my birth certificate doesn't have it.
> Will it cause any issues in my citizenship process?
> 
> ...


Do you have a class x marksheets which gives your names DOB and parents name correctly?
If so , you can use that instead of the birth certificate 
Cheers


----------



## Coreanoob (Nov 4, 2020)

> On 13/11/2020 at 12:38, Coreanoob said:
> Hi Everyone!
> Just a follow up with the new status on my citizenship application! My application got approved today (Passed the test on the 4th of Nov) and I definitely will write a letter to the department which takes charge of scheduling ceremony dates so that it happens within 2020! Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone!

Another happy follow up with the new status on my citizenship application! I have just received an email from ceremony SA to attend the virtual ceremony which is going to get held tomorrow! I am so surprised by the prompt process that DHA is making

p.s) I provided all the legitimate information and supporting documents for the reason why I am hurrying to get the ceremony done to the ceremony SA.

Citizenship App: 17 July 2020
Test Invitation: 26 October 20
Original Test Date: 4 December
Re-scheduled Date: 4 November
Approval: 13 November
Ceremony: Virtual Ceremony 24 Nov
Council: Adelaide (SA) / City of Campbelltown Council


----------



## kav_kk (Aug 31, 2013)

NB said:


> Do you have a class x marksheets which gives your names DOB and parents name correctly?
> If so , you can use that instead of the birth certificate
> Cheers


All my certificates and Indian ID documents except passport don't have my surname on them.


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Good to hear progress in SA and ACT. Congrats guys!!
Victoria has just opened so it will take time to hear about them but NSW has been open and still no progress on appointment scheduling. Sad


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

POM said:


> Good to hear progress in SA and ACT. Congrats guys!!
> Victoria has just opened so it will take time to hear about them but NSW has been open and still no progress on appointment scheduling. Sad


NSW is alright...
what is your timeline if I may ask.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Coreanoob said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Another happy follow up with the new status on my citizenship application! I have just received an email from ceremony SA to attend the virtual ceremony which is going to get held tomorrow! I am so surprised by the prompt process that DHA is making
> 
> ...


Wow that's great news. Congrats!! Can you please tell us what did you write to DHA that they agreed to arrange your online ceremony so soon?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys on the citizenship application page 3 there is a question that asks “ has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990”
What is that supposed to mean? In my case i came to Australia in 2016 on PR visa never came here before, should we answer yes or no to this question?


----------



## Coreanoob (Nov 4, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> Wow that's great news. Congrats!! Can you please tell us what did you write to DHA that they agreed to arrange your online ceremony so soon?


I attached some documents to provide support to my claim that I am strongly willing to study further in tertiary studies for next year. I included info about the HECS Loan as well as my academic transcript etc to prove it is a legitimate reason. Hope you hear good news with your application!


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Coreanoob said:


> I attached some documents to provide support to my claim that I am strongly willing to study further in tertiary studies for next year. I included info about the HECS Loan as well as my academic transcript etc to prove it is a legitimate reason. Hope you hear good news with your application!


That's good. I don't have any solid reason to ask for an early online ceremony. I am based in Brisbane and just have to wait for an invite for in-person ceremony in December or January.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> That's good. I don't have any solid reason to ask for an early online ceremony. I am based in Brisbane and just have to wait for an invite for in-person ceremony in December or January.



Hi mate,

When was your application approved? On the same day of the test/interview?? I am also from Brisbane, just waiting for the ceremony. I asked the officer regarding the virtual ceremony during my interview last week and she hinted QLD is not conducting virtual ceremonies anymore (she wasn't confident with her answer!). Having said that, if you wanna try your luck, you can send an email to [email protected] with your approval letter just requesting to consider you for VC. I know one person from BCC did have his VC in the first week of Nov after he sent a request email (just a request email that, he wants to attend the ceremony online rather than in-person).


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> When was your application approved? On the same day of the test/interview?? I am also from Brisbane, just waiting for the ceremony. I asked the officer regarding the virtual ceremony during my interview last week and she hinted QLD is not conducting virtual ceremonies anymore (she wasn't confident with her answer!). Having said that, if you wanna try your luck, you can send an email to [email protected] with your approval letter just requesting to consider you for VC. I know one person from BCC did have his VC in the first week of Nov after he sent a request email (just a request email that, he wants to attend the ceremony online rather than in-person).


Yes. My test and approval date was 24-Oct-2020. How about you? I will try sending an email.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Yes. My test and approval date was 24-Oct-2020. How about you? I will try sending an email.


Mine was approved just last week - 20/Nov/2020. BCC hasn't updated the next ceremony date as well (for dec month) and I guess 26/Jan might be a bigger ceremony (considering Australia day), but nothing sure at this stage.. Just keep posted in case if you receive an invite. Good luck with your email


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys on the citizenship application page 3 there is a question that asks “ has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990”
> What is that supposed to mean? In my case i came to Australia in 2016 on PR visa never came here before, should we answer yes or no to this question?


Hi NB/Mustafa,
Could you kindly reply to this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB/Mustafa,
> Could you kindly reply to this?


You have to answer YES
Cheers


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Mhyx said:


> NSW is alright...
> what is your timeline if I may ask.


NSW Sydney Central - It's been 8 months since I lodged the application and no news.
I understand NSW people are waiting for more than 10 months for Sydney Central and Parramatta appointments.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

POM said:


> NSW Sydney Central - It's been 8 months since I lodged the application and no news.
> I understand NSW people are waiting for more than 10 months for Sydney Central and Parramatta appointments.



If without the COVID lockdown in March, I could have only waited for the interview/test invite for only 4 months but since there was lockdown in NSW, I got my test/interview and approval (Oct '20) after 12 months since I applied. 
But great job for DHA though since ceremony invite for me was just less than a month after my approval.


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Mhyx said:


> If without the COVID lockdown in March, I could have only waited for the interview/test invite for only 4 months but since there was lockdown in NSW, I got my test/interview and approval (Oct '20) after 12 months since I applied.
> But great job for DHA though since ceremony invite for me was just less than a month after my approval.


Oh yeah that was quite encouraging to hear about your ceremony invite especially because you are in Blacktown too


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

POM said:


> Oh yeah that was quite encouraging to hear about your ceremony invite especially because you are in Blacktown too


If you live in Blacktown...The Council conducted 3x in-person ceremony this year... 17 Sept; 12 Nov and the last ceremony for this year will be on 3 Dec.
I was invited to attend 3 Dec (7.30pm) ceremony.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> You have to answer YES
> Cheers


Ok so when i say yes to this question the next question comes up “does this applicant have the details of their previous application?”
If i say yes to this as well it asks for give details of previous application visa grant number or TRN or application id.
Sorry but its just confusing me alot , like i never had any previous application i only applied for PR visa and thats it.
What should i do here?
Has anyone else faced this question before?


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Ok so when i say yes to this question the next question comes up “does this applicant have the details of their previous application?”
> If i say yes to this as well it asks for give details of previous application visa grant number or TRN or application id.
> Sorry but its just confusing me alot , like i never had any previous application i only applied for PR visa and thats it.
> What should i do here?
> Has anyone else faced this question before?



Where in the application is this question? What part?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Mhyx said:


> Where in the application is this question? What part?


Hi its on page 3 just the beginning of application,


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi its on page 3 just the beginning of application,



I am checking my approved citizenship application on Immiaccount and it has no such question...(I'm looking at my final pdf 1300t (Electronic Lodgement)

initial questions were:
page 1
Is the Applicant currently in Australia?
Was the Applicant born to a former Australian citizen?
Does the applicant suffer from a permanent loss or substantial impairment of hearing, speech or sight? 
Is the applicant permanently physically or mentally incapacitated and is not capable of understanding the nature of the application? 
Was the applicant born in Papua before 16 September 1975 and at the time had a parent who was born in Australia as now defined? 
Enter the applicant's full name. This will appear on the applicant's certificate. Note: Non-standard English alphabetic characters and generational titles are not included on citizen ship evidences. See conversion details in the help content for each field below. Title: 

page 2
all about your name, gender, passport details, national ID card, Other passports and documents for travel

page 3
Give details of the visa grant number used by the applicant on their last entry to Australia (if known). Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number? 
Place of Birth
Occupation 
Has this applicant ever held citizenship of any country? Include all current and all previous
citizenships held.
List all the countries where the applicant holds permanent residency and is not a citizen. Country: 
Does this applicant have other identity documents? 

Cheers.


----------



## Kashif Ehsan (Nov 24, 2020)

HI,
I am Kashif Ehsan
I have applied for my citizenship on 18-Sep-2020 via conferral.
Thanks
Kashif


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Mhyx said:


> If you live in Blacktown...The Council conducted 3x in-person ceremony this year... 17 Sept; 12 Nov and the last ceremony for this year will be on 3 Dec.
> I was invited to attend 3 Dec (7.30pm) ceremony.


How exciting ceremony in Blacktown on Dec 3. Enjoy the milestone and please share some news on your ceremony and waiting list info for Blacktown. Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Mhyx said:


> I am checking my approved citizenship application on Immiaccount and it has no such question...(I'm looking at my final pdf 1300t (Electronic Lodgement)
> 
> initial questions were:
> page 1
> ...


This is strange apparently no one else seems to have this question,
NB thoughts?


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

I applied my citizenship application from Victoria but I'm planning to make Gold Coast ( Sister's house) my first base and Victoria second. With border opening I will be mostly traveling between VIC and QLD but I work remotely so in case QLD shuts it's border I have no issue staying in QLD. What is correct process to change my address and inform immigration about the change? So that I can be considered for interview in QLD instead of VIC. Looking forward to your responses.

Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Ok so when i say yes to this question the next question comes up “does this applicant have the details of their previous application?”
> If i say yes to this as well it asks for give details of previous application visa grant number or TRN or application id.
> Sorry but its just confusing me alot , like i never had any previous application i only applied for PR visa and thats it.
> What should i do here?
> Has anyone else faced this question before?


You need to provide details of your PR application. Refer to PR grant letter to fill those details.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

indergill said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied my citizenship application from Victoria but I'm planning to make Gold Coast ( Sister's house) my first base and Victoria second. With border opening I will be mostly traveling between VIC and QLD but I work remotely so in case QLD shuts it's border I have no issue staying in QLD. What is correct process to change my address and inform immigration about the change? So that I can be considered for interview in QLD instead of VIC. Looking forward to your responses.
> 
> Thanks


Updating address details from immi account by uploading Form 929 should suffice but you might have to actually upload a utility bill/bank statement under your name with new address into the application.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey all - does anyone know if being on a tourist visa (or more specifically an ETA) counts towards the general residence requirement? A few months before I moved here on my work visa, I visited Australia on an ETA on my old passport which was technically still valid. I understand now that this _might_ count towards the residency requirement.

Anyone have insight? Thanks!


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Would it be alright, if I get my PCC from overseas issued 2-3 weeks before i come eligible or it is preferred to have it issued after the eligible date would have been passed by ?

The reason is I would be applying overseas and I am not sure how much time they would take to issue. 

Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

markdaniels said:


> Hey all - does anyone know if being on a tourist visa (or more specifically an ETA) counts towards the general residence requirement? A few months before I moved here on my work visa, I visited Australia on an ETA on my old passport which was technically still valid. I understand now that this _might_ count towards the residency requirement.
> 
> Anyone have insight? Thanks!


At the time you apply you must have been:

living in Australia on a *valid visa* for the past 4 years
a permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen for the past 12 months
away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months
So yes, time spent in Australia legally on tourist visa counts towards the residency requirement.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would it be alright, if I get my PCC from overseas issued 2-3 weeks before i come eligible or it is preferred to have it issued after the eligible date would have been passed by ?
> 
> ...


That's how one should do it. Get all the documents(incl. PCC) ready 1-2 weeks before they apply for citizenship. This way you avoid CO contact and minimize delays in processing initiated from CO contacts.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> At the time you apply you must have been:
> 
> living in Australia on a *valid visa* for the past 4 years
> a permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen for the past 12 months
> ...


Thanks mate - that's how I interpreted it too but wasn't sure if anyone else experienced that (specifically with a tourist visa).

In my case I had a 7-month gap (during which time I got a new passport), so assuming I can stay in Australia basically from now until when I can apply, I think I'd be eligible 4 years after I entered on my initial tourist visa instead of my work visa 7 months later. But of course I will check in the event I am out of Australia for more than 12 months in the prior 4 years because if that's the case then will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

markdaniels said:


> Thanks mate - that's how I interpreted it too but wasn't sure if anyone else experienced that (specifically with a tourist visa).
> 
> In my case I had a 7-month gap (during which time I got a new passport), so assuming I can stay in Australia basically from now until when I can apply, I think I'd be eligible 4 years after I entered on my initial tourist visa instead of my work visa 7 months later. But of course I will check in the event I am out of Australia for more than 12 months in the prior 4 years because if that's the case then will have to wait a bit longer.


When you try to submit the application of citizenship, immi account will automatically count the days to check if you are eligible and meet general residency requirement. If you do not meet the requirement then immi account would not let you proceed in the application until such time you become eligible. This is a safe guard in place by the department.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> When you try to submit the application of citizenship, immi account will automatically count the days to check if you are eligible and meet general residency requirement. If you do not meet the requirement then immi account would not let you proceed in the application until such time you become eligible. This is a safe guard in place by the department.


Good to know! I guess they'll know that my previous passport had a valid tourist visa in early 2018.

(I was just granted my PR literally yesterday so I have time - but always planning ahead)


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

Did anyone manage to apply for Au citizenship online, without having a current travel passport (i.e only having expired passport)?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone manage to apply for Au citizenship online, without having a current travel passport (i.e only having expired passport)?


If the passport has expired then you cannot apply online and would have to use a paper form instead to apply. Apply by filling Form 1300t - Application for Australian Citizenship - General Eligibility. Send your paper application with fee payment and certified copies of documents to the address on the form.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> If the passport has expired then you cannot apply online and would have to use a paper form instead to apply. Apply by filling Form 1300t - Application for Australian Citizenship - General Eligibility. Send your paper application with fee payment and certified copies of documents to the address on the form.


If passport expires after applying for citizenship.. and before the test and interview.. is it ok?
I mean if passport is expired when the officer checks docs at appointment.. is it fine?


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

markdaniels said:


> Thanks mate - that's how I interpreted it too but wasn't sure if anyone else experienced that (specifically with a tourist visa).
> 
> In my case I had a 7-month gap (during which time I got a new passport), so assuming I can stay in Australia basically from now until when I can apply, I think I'd be eligible 4 years after I entered on my initial tourist visa instead of my work visa 7 months later. But of course I will check in the event I am out of Australia for more than 12 months in the prior 4 years because if that's the case then will have to wait a bit longer.



You can always use the Residence Calculator on the Home Affairs website; to check your residence eligibility.
It just needs your:
To use the residence calculator, you need to enter exact dates of:

your permanent residence
your lawful residence
your intended lodgement
your travel in and out of Australia in the last 4 years
Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Mhyx said:


> You can always use the Residence Calculator on the Home Affairs website; to check your residence eligibility.
> It just needs your:
> To use the residence calculator, you need to enter exact dates of:
> 
> ...


Thanks yeah however the "lawful residence" is a question mark to me because I came for a visit on a tourist visa (on an old passport) so I'm not sure Australia would agree with me. If worst comes to worst I will count my time only on my work visa / current passport (but would like to have a 7 month head start)


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> If the passport has expired then you cannot apply online and would have to use a paper form instead to apply. Apply by filling Form 1300t - Application for Australian Citizenship - General Eligibility. Send your paper application with fee payment and certified copies of documents to the address on the form.


are you 100% sure? In the online form, if I answer 

"No" to "Does the applicant have a current passport?" AND then I answer
"Yes" to "Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel? " and give them my old passport with the date of expiry in the past, 
the system lets me continue through my draft application. It only gives me error if I answer "No" to the second question....


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Ok so when i say yes to this question the next question comes up “does this applicant have the details of their previous application?”
> If i say yes to this as well it asks for give details of previous application visa grant number or TRN or application id.
> Sorry but its just confusing me alot , like i never had any previous application i only applied for PR visa and thats it.
> What should i do here?
> Has anyone else faced this question before?


Haven’t you signed up with VEVO yet? You’re TRN / Grant Number is there

Or just check your old emails/immi account?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

CODeRUS said:


> are you 100% sure? In the online form, if I answer
> 
> "No" to "Does the applicant have a current passport?" AND then I answer
> "Yes" to "Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel? " and give them my old passport with the date of expiry in the past,
> the system lets me continue through my draft application. It only gives me error if I answer "No" to the second question....


This is where the instructions get confusing

Below is from DHA page



> You must use a paper application if you:
> 
> do not have a current or expired passport


Now, you can interpret as

_*You must use a paper application if you:*_

_*do not have a (current or expired) passport*_
OR

_*You must use a paper application if you:*_

_*(do not have a current) or expired passport*_
My guess is, it is the former, which is why you can proceed online with an expired passport. You need to use paper application if you don't have either current or expired passport.


----------



## pavan8289 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mhyx said:


> If without the COVID lockdown in March, I could have only waited for the interview/test invite for only 4 months but since there was lockdown in NSW, I got my test/interview and approval (Oct '20) after 12 months since I applied.
> But great job for DHA though since ceremony invite for me was just less than a month after my approval.





Mhyx said:


> If without the COVID lockdown in March, I could have only waited for the interview/test invite for only 4 months but since there was lockdown in NSW, I got my test/interview and approval (Oct '20) after 12 months since I applied.
> But great job for DHA though since ceremony invite for me was just less than a month after my approval.


I applied on March 29 (Parramatta Council). No test date yet


----------



## pavan8289 (Nov 25, 2020)

cheetu said:


> I applied Jan 2020- NSW.
> No response till now


Did you get any test dates now?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

pavan8289 said:


> Did you get any test dates now?


 No date yet.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Anyone heard from VIC for tests?


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

msr83 said:


> First post since got my PR..
> 
> Timelines for my Citizenship application:
> 
> ...


You can request for virtual ceremony 
Keep requesting every week 
Cheers


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

msr83 said:


> Timelines for my Citizenship application:
> 
> Location : Perth
> Application made : 16 09 2020
> ...


Wow, so fast!!
-- SYD/MEL applicants


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

NB said:


> You can request for virtual ceremony
> Keep requesting every week
> Cheers


Thanks mate.

1. What is the email that should I request to ? I guess "ceremony._wa at _homeaffairs[.]gov{.}au"
2. Do you think my 189 visa and passport expiry are valid reasons for earlier ceremony?
3. Do applicants normally get approval by email ? or just by post ? as i see my online application is Approved status but I didn't get any approval email..


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 1. What is the email that should I request to ? I guess "ceremony._wa at _homeaffairs[.]gov{.}au"
> 2. Do you think my 189 visa and passport expiry are valid reasons for earlier ceremony?
> 3. Do applicants normally get approval by email ? or just by post ? as i see my online application is Approved status but I didn't get any approval email..


3. You will get the approval letter by post.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Whats the timeline like for NSW Parramatta region? On average how long is it taking these days to receive test invites?


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

msr83 said:


> First post since got my PR..
> 
> Timelines for my Citizenship application:
> 
> ...


This is already super fast LOL


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Whats the timeline like for NSW Parramatta region? On average how long is it taking these days to receive test invites?


My observation from this group is 9-12 months wait for Sydney Central and Parramatta region.


----------



## harmeetsingh (Oct 21, 2020)

Just sharing a bit of information :

Applied for citizenship - Nov 2019 (Sydney)
Received letter of appointment - Nov 2020 (Sydney)
Appointment in Dec 2020 (Sydney)


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

*Citizenship Processing Times - these days:*

Brisbane is within 90 days processing now a days
NT, WA, SA, TAS, ACT are also doing good progress somewhere in mid-2020.
NSW – Dec'19/Jan'20 (just touching Jan'20)
VIC – in the last quarter of 2019...


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Vic still has not restarted testing/invites havent been sent. Is it fair to assume they won't for the rest of December and start in Jan?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Vic still has not restarted testing/invites havent been sent. Is it fair to assume they won't for the rest of December and start in Jan?


Yes probably relax, its already 2 months holiday period starting where literally no work to little work is being done. So sit back and relax and I dont think any test will be scheduled in these 2 months specially for Vic


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

ozrules said:


> Yes probably relax, its already 2 months holiday period starting where literally no work to little work is being done. So sit back and relax and I dont think any test will be scheduled in these 2 months specially for Vic


okay good to know because I need to travel for work so I will go ahead with my plans. cannot wait around indefinitely for VIC to get started.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Vic still has not restarted testing/invites havent been sent. Is it fair to assume they won't for the rest of December and start in Jan?


I would not assume it
They must be putting the final safety features and SOP in place
With such a huge backlog, they can’t afford to relax during the period
I will be very said if it actually happens, but I am confident it will not be so
You can go ahead with your travel plan , as you can always postpone your test date, even if you get one while you are travelling
Cheers


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

NB said:


> I would not assume it
> They must be putting the final safety features and SOP in place
> With such a huge backlog, they can’t afford to relax during the period
> I will be very said if it actually happens, but I am confident it will not be so
> ...


Thanks NB. My flight is in another 21 days, so let's see if by some miracle I get a test date email by then. If not, I will request one in the Aus High Commission overseas (since I work for a funded program)


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> I would not assume it
> They must be putting the final safety features and SOP in place
> With such a huge backlog, they can’t afford to relax during the period
> I will be very said if it actually happens, but I am confident it will not be so
> ...


Love your positivity.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

markdaniels said:


> Thanks yeah however the "lawful residence" is a question mark to me because I came for a visit on a tourist visa (on an old passport) so I'm not sure Australia would agree with me. If worst comes to worst I will count my time only on my work visa / current passport (but would like to have a 7 month head start)



Here’s the definition of “lawful residence”

What is required

If you were granted a Temporary Residence or Permanent Residence visa before you arrived in Australia, the date that you first arrived on that visa is the Lawful Residence date. If you were granted a Temporary Residence or Permanent Residence visa after you arrived in Australia, the date that that visa was granted is the Lawful Residence date.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

I had submitted my wife's application on 2nd Oct. later, on 26th Oct, I uploaded her overseas police clearance under "other documents" section (the system did not ask for it on 2-Oct but we know that they will ask so we obtained it and uploaded it later). Today, she received an email from DHA asking for the overseas police clearance. Not sure why they asked again. Is it that they did not see the document? We uploaded the same document again and clicked on "information provided". 
Anyone faced this kind of scenario before?


----------



## Nezed (May 6, 2019)

Just putting my situation out here...

Applied for citizenship July 2020.
Moved to Europe for a 2year research position in Oct 2020.

I don’t expect DHA will be calling me anytime soon BUT, can they invite me for test even though i’m overseas (I will get on the next flight) - I understand the principle of being onshore for approval. Just asking about test invitation while offshore...?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nezed said:


> Just putting my situation out here...
> 
> Applied for citizenship July 2020.
> Moved to Europe for a 2year research position in Oct 2020.
> ...


Many applicants have got test invites when they were offshore
But such cases are few only
Generally DHA doesn’t want to waste invites by inviting offshore applicants, which is understandable 
Cheers


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Guys

Need your suggestions regarding the Citizenship Application.

1. My Home Country Passport only has a Given Name (No Surname).
What would be the best time to add a surname? During the Citizen Application or after I get my Citizenship?

2. Also, my current appearance has changed a little as I have a photo with a turban on my Home Country Passport.

To avoid any delays in Citizenship application processing, should I attach any supporting documents to suffix the above two requirements.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

gurmeet1982 said:


> 1. My Home Country Passport only has a Given Name (No Surname).
> What would be the best time to add a surname? During the Citizen Application or after I get my Citizenship?


You are better off updating it after your Citizenship to avoid hassles. May cost you more, but the process is simple and straightforward. If you choose to change it beforehand, you need to legalise the same, which may also mean getting an updated Indian passport.



gurmeet1982 said:


> 2. Also, my current appearance has changed a little as I have a photo with a turban on my Home Country Passport.
> To avoid any delays in Citizenship application processing, should I attach any supporting documents to suffix the above two requirements.


Not 100% sure, but I guess you are okay with regards to your appearance and don't need to provide any documentation to DHA. Alternately , have you crossed border control without your turban with your current passport? If you made it through, then you are okay.


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your suggestions regarding the Citizenship Application.
> 
> ...


As per the other comments, there are two methods. I have followed the second suggestion, I have updated the passport before applying for citizen.


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi All,

Do we need to upload PCC from overseas and AFP clearance for citizenship application.?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

$andeep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we need to upload PCC from overseas and AFP clearance for citizenship application.?


Depends on your situation.

Have you stayed for more than 12 months outside Australia since you were granted a PR? If Yes, then you need to attach PCC from all countries where you have stayed more than 90 days.


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Depends on your situation.
> 
> Have you stayed for more than 12 months outside Australia since you were granted a PR? If Yes, then you need to attach PCC from all countries where you have stayed more than 90 days.


Thanks for quick response, not stayed for that long outside AU since PR.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

$andeep said:


> Thanks for quick response, not stayed for that long outside AU since PR.


Then you are good and you will not need a PCC.
Just to stree again, the time duration is calculated since your PR Visa Issue date and NOT from the date you entered Australia.


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Then you are good and you will not need a PCC.
> Just to stree again, the time duration is calculated since your PR Visa Issue date and NOT from the date you entered Australia.


Just putting it out there:
*Lawful residence date*

You need to know the date your 'lawful residence' started, that is, you first started living in Australia on a valid visa.
For example, you might have arrived in Australia on 1 June 2012 holding a temporary visa. Then on 4 September 2016, we granted you a permanent visa. So, your lawful residence date is 1 June 2012 and your permanent residence date is 4 September 2016.


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I am going to be changing my Residence Address soon (11th-Dec to be specific). My Citizenship appointment is on the 9th-Dec. Should I post the change of address before the appointment or after?

Thanks for your advise in advance.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

$andeep said:


> Just putting it out there:
> *Lawful residence date*
> 
> You need to know the date your 'lawful residence' started, that is, you first started living in Australia on a valid visa.
> For example, you might have arrived in Australia on 1 June 2012 holding a temporary visa. Then on 4 September 2016, we granted you a permanent visa. So, your lawful residence date is 1 June 2012 and your permanent residence date is 4 September 2016.


Lawful residence has nothing to do with PCC. Lawful residence is required when you calculate your eligibility for citizenship. 
For PCC purposes, it is very clear, the 12 months starts from date of *PR Grant* (which is in your PR grant Letter) and not from the date of lawful residence


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kennedy07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to be changing my Residence Address soon (11th-Dec to be specific). My Citizenship appointment is on the 9th-Dec. Should I post the change of address before the appointment or after?
> 
> Thanks for your advise in advance.


You can change it after you complete your appointment.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Do they verify Parents name in the birth certificate?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

cheetu said:


> Do they verify Parents name in the birth certificate?


Yes of course.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes of course.


My father name is Suresh Kumar Chawla in citizenship application.. and in my birth certificate it say S.K. Chawla..
will it create an issue?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

cheetu said:


> My father name is Suresh Kumar Chawla in citizenship application.. and in my birth certificate it say S.K. Chawla..
> will it create an issue?


Yes, it will be fine and should not create any issues.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Applied 03/02/2020
Appointment request recieved 26/11/2020
Appointment attended 02/12/2020
Parramatta NSW
How long it takes to approve ??
Are virtual ceremonies still going on ???
Thanks


----------



## beenish (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone in Melbourne who has taken citizenship test interview after resumption please share application date. I applied in oct last year, test got postponed in april , till now no news.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

beenish said:


> Anyone in Melbourne who has taken citizenship test interview after resumption please share application date. I applied in oct last year, test got postponed in april , till now no news.


Nope, not anything yet


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Just want to share wonderful experience to you guys, Had my citizenship pledge last night. In-person ceremony at Blacktown City NSW. We were 150 new citizens last night. 

Guests and other family members were not allowed inside the venue hall. Social distancing was observed. All worn mask inside the hall and during the event. 

Temperature check was done prior entering the hall. 

Refreshments of sandwich and water/juice were handed out to everyone. we were asked to just remain on our seats and no mingling with other participants. 

Speeches were delivered by the Mayor, Blacktown State MP; and other special guests. 

During the pledge; asked to remove the mask; asked first to stand those who have chosen to affirm the oath with "under God"...and then followed by those who have chosen the oath with no "under God". 
This was the most important part of the event and was asked to speak loud during the pledge as reps from DHA were there to observe who were not speaking out load the oath, else they will ask the person to do the oath with the mayor after the ceremony. 

Individual taking of photos with the city council officials present was not allowed as per CovidSafe guidelines. 

Anyways, all went well and now a full pledge Aussie citizen.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Friends, I will be submitting my Citizenship application next week in NSW. I am planning to move to VIC early next year. I will definitely update the Department about my new address/details after my move. Wondering how my F2F appointment will be decided. Is that something they will take care of or do I need to submit any additional form or declaration?. thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi Friends, I will be submitting my Citizenship application next week in NSW. I am planning to move to VIC early next year. I will definitely update the Department about my new address/details after my move. Wondering how my F2F appointment will be decided. Is that something they will take care of or do I need to submit any additional form or declaration?. thanks


When you update the address, DHA will allot you the test centre nearest to your new address
Nothing else is required from your end 
Don’t forget to upload the evidence for the new address 
Cheers


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi guys,
I've changed my address from Syd to Brisbane in the immiaccount (change of address form submitted and receipt acknowledged by DHA on Dec 2). On Dec 5 I receive citizenship appointment in the test centre in Syd!...Do you know what can be done in this case? Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LanaAbs said:


> Hi guys,
> I've changed my address from Syd to Brisbane in the immiaccount (change of address form submitted and receipt acknowledged by DHA on Dec 2). On Dec 5 I receive citizenship appointment in the test centre in Syd!...Do you know what can be done in this case? Thank you!


Call up the helpline.
They will cancel this appointment and put you in queue for Brisbane test centre appointment 
Cheers


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

NB said:


> When you update the address, DHA will allot you the test centre nearest to your new address
> Nothing else is required from your end
> Don’t forget to upload the evidence for the new address
> Cheers


Thanks, heaps for your response. Sorry one more quick query in regards to Australian National Police Check. Is that something I need to apply or the Department will do on my behalf?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Thanks, heaps for your response. Sorry one more quick query in regards to Australian National Police Check. Is that something I need to apply or the Department will do on my behalf?


The department will do the afp check just before approving you
No action is required from your end
Cheers


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2018)

Hi all, I hope that you are doing well. I seek advice from experienced members of this group and I would be thankful if you can help me with my questions. 

Q1. In my application form, I have submitted translated documents of my birthday certificate and national ID card. Both documents were translated in my home country and they were accepted by Home Affairs when I applied for my PR . Unfortunately, when I moved from one city to another one, TOLL lost one of my boxes that contained translated documents that I submitted in my application. Thankfully, I managed to receive these original documents and their new translated copies from my home country. The translated copies are almost identical, the only difference is the date when they were translated and verified. If I present these new translated copies with original documents, can I get in troubles due to date discrepancy in my translated documents?

Q2. Recently, I received the fine for over speeding. Since my interview is soon and it is my first fine that they are not aware, should I inform them?

Q3. During the interview they will take photo. I am just curious whether or not they use this photo for my passport if I pass all stages?

Q4. I have read somewhere in this forum that if candidates fail the online testing part of the interview, they will be given another chance to pass it on the same date? Is that true? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Hi all, I hope that you are doing well. I seek advice from experienced members of this group and I would be thankful if you can help me with my questions.
> 
> Q1. In my application form, I have submitted translated documents of my birthday certificate and national ID card. Both documents were translated in my home country and they were accepted by Home Affairs when I applied for my PR . Unfortunately, when I moved from one city to another one, TOLL lost one of my boxes that contained translated documents that I submitted in my application. Thankfully, I managed to receive these original documents and their new translated copies from my home country. The translated copies are almost identical, the only difference is the date when they were translated and verified. If I present these new translated copies with original documents, can I get in troubles due to date discrepancy in my translated documents?
> 
> ...


1. Has the documents been translated by a NAATI translator?
If so, then the date doesn’t matter
2. You can inform now or at time of interview 
3. That photo is not used anywhere 
4. You will be given 2-3 chances
Cheers


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Has the documents been translated by a NAATI translator?
> If so, then the date doesn’t matter
> 2. You can inform now or at time of interview
> 3. That photo is not used anywhere
> ...


Thank you for reply. I really appreciate it!
1. No, the documents are not translated by NAATI, they are notarized translations (in my home country) . I used this type of notarized translation for my documents when I applied for student, 485 and PR vizas, and they were accepted without any issues.


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all, need some advice. I am currently in VIC and my situation requires me to move overseas sometime next year. As there is significant backlog of application due to be processed in Victoria, it seems that even if i apply now, my application wont be approved may be even in next year. I am thinking of temporarily changing my address to Brisbane, where it seems applications are being processed fairly quickly. Now my questions are:

1) Can it create any issues if I temporarily change my address to Brisbane and apply from there. As i will change my address, I obviously would have documents as a proof of new address. Does it raise any red flags if you have not lived in that state for long and applying from there ?
2) If i apply from VIC, what timeframe should i expect for approval ( a ballpark considering pending applications).
3) Is there any way to expedite application, like giving a regional council in vic ?

Thankyou.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> Hi all, need some advice. I am currently in VIC and my situation requires me to move overseas sometime next year. As there is significant backlog of application due to be processed in Victoria, it seems that even if i apply now, my application wont be approved may be even in next year. I am thinking of temporarily changing my address to Brisbane, where it seems applications are being processed fairly quickly. Now my questions are:
> 
> 1) Can it create any issues if I temporarily change my address to Brisbane and apply from there. As i will change my address, I obviously would have documents as a proof of new address. Does it raise any red flags if you have not lived in that state for long and applying from there ?
> 2) If i apply from VIC, what timeframe should i expect for approval ( a ballpark considering pending applications).
> ...


1. NO
2. No one can predict. 1 year for an invite would be reasonable
3. I doubt it
Cheers


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Guys, What documents we can submit for Evidence of arrival in Australia? thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi Guys, What documents we can submit for Evidence of arrival in Australia? thanks


You can apply and get your international movement details from dha
It’s a free facility
You can attach that with your application 
Even if you say passport, it’s good enough, as DHA will retrieve it from their records
Cheers


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

Hi friends, I got my interview/citizenship test booked for next week. I was wondering what sort of questions will be asked during the interview process? Also I can't find form 1195 (the identity declaration form) that I submitted with my application 12 months ago. I had a hard copy of it but not sure where it went. Will I be asked to produce the original copy of this form during the interview process? If so, what are my options? I was thinking perhaps I can tell them that I've lost the form but they can still contact the person who signed my identity declaration to verify it. Would appreciate people's thoughts on this.


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Friends, I am currently preparing my online application for citizenship.

While I started the online form (citizenship by conferral), it was showing me 34 pages in total to fill up to complete the application.
However, as I was proceeding with my responses to each form page, below pages were skipped during the process.

Pages skipped are page # 5,6, 10, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33 

I don't know the details of above pages & why my application is skipping those pages.
Now I have reached to application submission page # 34 but before I submit the application, I want to make sure I have provided all required information.

Am I missing something here or I just have to fill up selected form pages only applicable in my case?

I hope this is not due to not meeting any specific citizen application requirements. (I have cross-checked it multiple times and I meet all the mentioned criteria for starting my citizenship application)

Any guidance from your similar experience is welcomed.

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

NB said:


> You can apply and get your international movement details from dha
> It’s a free facility
> You can attach that with your application
> Even if you say passport, it’s good enough, as DHA will retrieve it from their records
> Cheers


I have recently requested international movement details from DHA.
Although, it is free facility, their standard processing time is 21 working days. Too slow I would say.

Thanks


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

NB said:


> You can apply and get your international movement details from dha
> It’s a free facility
> You can attach that with your application
> Even if you say passport, it’s good enough, as DHA will retrieve it from their records
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. DHA processing time is 21 days and it will delay my application. The entry was on the previous expired passport and the new password doesn't have the arrival stamp on it.. The old expired passport is no longer with me.  Can we just use the new passport only? I hope they will be able to get details referring to the old password number from the last page of new passport ..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Thanks for your response. DHA processing time is 21 days and it will delay my application. The entry was on the previous expired passport and the new password doesn't have the arrival stamp on it.. The old expired passport is no longer with me.  Can we just use the new passport only? I hope they will be able to get details referring to the old password number from the last page of new passport ..


You can upload a short note in word giving details of your old passport you used to enter Australia 
Cheers


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

NB said:


> 1. NO
> 2. No one can predict. 1 year for an invite would be reasonable
> 3. I doubt it
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Need to add one thing, my family will still be in Vic and my kid will still be attending a local Mel school. Should this be a point of concern ? (Only I am applying with dependent children included in application, as my partner is still not eligible. So only i intend to change my address temporarily).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> Thanks NB. Need to add one thing, my family will still be in Vic and my kid will still be attending a local Mel school. Should this be a point of concern ? (Only I am applying with dependent children included in application, as my partner is still not eligible. So only i intend to change my address temporarily).


Why are you changing your address ?
Cheers


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

NB said:


> Why are you changing your address ?
> Cheers


Thx. As mentioned, I am thinking of changing address to expedite approval, As VIC had a huge backlog and may take an Year or so for an invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> Thx. As mentioned, I am thinking of changing address to expedite approval, As VIC had a huge backlog and may take an Year or so for an invite.


Not sure if you staying separately from your family would be a deterrent to your application processing or not
I just hope that it doesn’t lead to an even bigger delay then VIC
Cheers


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

After citizenship test, do we get an email once the status is changed to 'Approved' ?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

cheetu said:


> After citizenship test, do we get an email once the status is changed to 'Approved' ?


You will only get a postal Mail.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> You will only get a postal Mail.


Hi prasannakp84 - Did you heard anything from BCC reg ceremony yet? Seems like they have gone quiet after Nov ceremony and doesn't seem like there will be one for Decemeber.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Hi prasannakp84 - Did you heard anything from BCC reg ceremony yet? Seems like they have gone quiet after Nov ceremony and doesn't seem like there will be one for Decemeber.


No updates from BCC. I guess we will have to hope to get an invite for the Australia day ceremony.


----------



## Bellaussie (Dec 7, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> I had submitted my wife's application on 2nd Oct. later, on 26th Oct, I uploaded her overseas police clearance under "other documents" section (the system did not ask for it on 2-Oct but we know that they will ask so we obtained it and uploaded it later). Today, she received an email from DHA asking for the overseas police clearance. Not sure why they asked again. Is it that they did not see the document? We uploaded the same document again and clicked on "information provided".
> Anyone faced this kind of scenario before?


May I ask what the last situation of your wife’s application?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Bellaussie said:


> May I ask what the last situation of your wife’s application?


The status has been showing "Further assessment" since the day we uploaded the document again. No updates since then.


----------



## Bellaussie (Dec 7, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> The status has been showing "Further assessment" since the day we uploaded the document again. No updates since then.


My application is same . Hopefully we get date for interview and test


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Can i upload 'Notifiation of incorrect information-Form 1023' in citizenship application?
I forgot to enter the previous passport details in 'Evidence of first arrival'.. I entered current passport details in that section by mistake.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

In the "Evidence of first arrival in Australia" section in citizenship application- 
Have all the details of the applicant's passport or document for travel already been collected in this
application?"

do i need to enter 'Yes' or 'No'.. my current new passport is different from the one i used to travel first time when i got PR


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

cheetu said:


> Can i upload 'Notifiation of incorrect information-Form 1023' in citizenship application?
> I forgot to enter the previous passport details in 'Evidence of first arrival'.. I entered current passport details in that section by mistake.


Yes you can.



cheetu said:


> In the "Evidence of first arrival in Australia" section in citizenship application-
> Have all the details of the applicant's passport or document for travel already been collected in this
> application?"
> 
> do i need to enter 'Yes' or 'No'.. my current new passport is different from the one i used to travel first time when i got PR


If you used your old expired passport to enter AU the first time then select NO and provide the details of old passport and first entry date.


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi everyone, I live Wentworthville and wanting to know if anybody living in the same area did get invited for Citizenship ceremony? 

I gave my citizenship test on 05th Nov in Parramatta office and was approved on the same day.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Megss said:


> Hi everyone, I live Wentworthville and wanting to know if anybody living in the same area did get invited for Citizenship ceremony?
> 
> I gave my citizenship test on 05th Nov in Parramatta office and was approved on the same day.


Could u pls share ur timeline for application?


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

Question about traveling overseas after citizenship application. I will be eligible to apply for citizenship on Mar 18, 2020 and I wish to travel overseas to meet my parents for a couple of months.. when would be the best time to do so? 
Between application and appointment? OR between appointment and ceremony (are there any limits here or can I travel for 6 months if I needed to?)

Thanks!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

thomasjacob4 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Question about traveling overseas after citizenship application. I will be eligible to apply for citizenship on Mar 18, 2020 and I wish to travel overseas to meet my parents for a couple of months.. when would be the best time to do so?
> Between application and appointment? OR between appointment and ceremony (are there any limits here or can I travel for 6 months if I needed to?)
> ...


I assume you mean March 18 2021.....
You can technically do it anytime. You may even apply in March and mention your intended travel dates in your application. This way DHA knows about your travel and processes application accordingly. This would mean that they will process your application but will not send you any test / interview invite until your return, which means there will be some delay. If the delay is not acceptable to you, then I recommend you wait until your ceremony is completed, which might be a year long wait until you meet your parents.

Again, how the situation pans out in coming months with regards to International travel is anyone's guess.

All the best..!


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> I assume you mean March 18 2021.....
> You can technically do it anytime. You may even apply in March and mention your intended travel dates in your application. This way DHA knows about your travel and processes application accordingly. This would mean that they will process your application but will not send you any test / interview invite until your return, which means there will be some delay. If the delay is not acceptable to you, then I recommend you wait until your ceremony is completed, which might be a year long wait until you meet your parents.
> 
> Again, how the situation pans out in coming months with regards to International travel is anyone's guess.
> ...


Yes, March 2021!!! still too stuck in 2020  

Thanks for your reply. I wouldn't want to delay my application so I'd rather hold off any travel until my test. How about traveling after my test+approval? Do I need to notify DHA of that as I see that ceremony waiting period can go upto a year. if I do need to notify DHA about 2-3 months of travel in the interm, will it still affect my ceremony waiting period?

Thanks again!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

thomasjacob4 said:


> Yes, March 2021!!! still too stuck in 2020
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I wouldn't want to delay my application so I'd rather hold off any travel until my test. How about traveling after my test+approval? Do I need to notify DHA of that as I see that ceremony waiting period can go upto a year. if I do need to notify DHA about 2-3 months of travel in the interm, will it still affect my ceremony waiting period?
> 
> Thanks again!


If you notify about your travel with your application, then it will delay the process. 
I believe there is no provision for you to notify after your application is processed. You may re-schedule your ceremony if you happen to be outside, i.e when you get an invite.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi folks,

Passed my citizenship test today. Parramatta, NSW office. 

Timeline : 

Submitted : 15th Nov, 2019
Interview/Test mail from immigration: 24th Nov, 2020
Test date : 8th Dec, 2020. 

Good luck to everyone awaiting call. 

Cheers,


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

kochtobbom said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Passed my citizenship test today. Parramatta, NSW office.
> 
> ...


Congrats! 

How were the questions like (given that it's apparently a 'new format')?


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

kennedy07 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> How were the questions like (given that it's apparently a 'new format')?


Quite straightforward. Go through the pdf on home affairs portal and you won't miss anything.


----------



## JJ08 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi all,

I've been quietly following this forum.

I passed my citizenship test today. It was pretty straight forward although I would recommend reading the "our common bond" pdf found on the home affairs website. The 3rd party websites seem a bit outdated.

*Timeline

Application submitted* - 24th sept 2019
*Request for more information* - 14th May 2020
*Invite for interview/test* - 27th Oct 2020
*Test date* - 8th Dec 2020
*Location* - Wollongong


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys here is my timeline for parramatta council 
Application 03/02/2020
Test invite 27/11/2020
Test 03/12/2020
Approval 04/12/2020
Online ceremony 16/12/2020
Note: I requested online ceremony by sending email.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Guys, Regarding "Does this child have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia?" The child entered on the previous expired passport and now got a new one. Which passport details should I enter Old Expired One or New One? Thanks heaps


----------



## JJ08 (Dec 8, 2020)

handyjohn said:


> Hi guys here is my timeline for parramatta council
> Application 03/02/2020
> Test invite 27/11/2020
> Test 03/12/2020
> ...


Congrats HandyJohn,

Just for curiosity, did they email you with the ceremony date? Or did they post?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi Guys, Regarding "Does this child have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia?" The child entered on the previous expired passport and now got a new one. Which passport details should I enter Old Expired One or New One? Thanks heaps


Whichever passport was used "last" to "enter or depart" Australia

If the child is onshore, use the passport that was used to enter last
If the child is offshore, use the passport that was used to exit Australia.


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

handyjohn said:


> Hi guys here is my timeline for parramatta council
> Application 03/02/2020
> Test invite 27/11/2020
> Test 03/12/2020
> ...


Wow, that was quick. Does Wentworthville come in Cumberland Council? I gave a test on 05/11/2020 and approved the same day. But since then haven't heard anything about the ceremony. 

Does it matter that I am just 3-4 months old in Wenworthville?


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Could u pls share ur timeline for application?


Hi there,

Application - Filed date - 03/12/2019
Test call date - 03/11/2020
Test date 0 05/11/2020
Approved date - 05/11/2020
Test centre- Parramatta centre

But I guess I come under Cumberland Council (Wentworthville).
No update on Ceremony date yet.


----------



## pavan8289 (Nov 25, 2020)

cheetu said:


> I applied Jan 2020- NSW.
> No response till now


Any update on your application?


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

JJ08 said:


> Congrats HandyJohn,
> 
> Just for curiosity, did they email you with the ceremony date? Or did they post?


They send by email. I think All approved applicants who are waiting for ceremony should request virtual ceremony.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Guys, At Step 11 (Details of parents - Give details of all parents of the applicant). 
I have a single parent and my dad passed away a long time back. When I enter my mother details only and Click next it gives the below warning
"Only one parent has been identified. Ensure that the applicant includes all parents."
What can I do here? Please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi Guys, At Step 11 (Details of parents - Give details of all parents of the applicant).
> I have a single parent and my dad passed away a long time back. When I enter my mother details only and Click next it gives the below warning
> "Only one parent has been identified. Ensure that the applicant includes all parents."
> What can I do here? Please advise


You have to give details of your father slso
Parents include biological parents, adopted parents, step-parents, legal guardians and deceased parents
Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

handyjohn said:


> They send by email. I think All approved applicants who are waiting for ceremony should request virtual ceremony.


What did you write in that email? I guess they will look for a strong reason why we can't wait for a face to face ceremony.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

NB said:


> You have to give details of your father slso
> Parents include biological parents, adopted parents, step-parents, legal guardians and deceased parents
> Cheers


Thanks, I can fill in his basic details but don't have his passport info, etc. I hope I can Select No is passport related query. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Thanks, I can fill in his basic details but don't have his passport info, etc. I hope I can Select No is passport related query. Thanks


Proceed and check if the system accepts is or not
Cheers


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

anybody got Indian passport back after cancellation , and OCI recently?
how much time it takes in COVID times?


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Which form to use if passport has been renewed post submitting the citizenship application ? Form 929 ? talks about change in details for a Visa application doesnt specify citizenship application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozzybound said:


> Which form to use if passport has been renewed post submitting the citizenship application ? Form 929 ? talks about change in details for a Visa application doesnt specify citizenship application


You can use the update it’s option in the Immiaccount under your citizenship application and give the new passport details
Upload a scan copy of the new passport also
Cheers


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

Tapidum said:


> *Citizenship Processing Times - these days:*
> 
> Brisbane is within 90 days processing now a days
> NT, WA, SA, TAS, ACT are also doing good progress somewhere in mid-2020.
> ...


Bro how long to get citizenship in perth wa? I recently moved from Melbourne to perth and I applied on 8 april 2020


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

I had my interview/test yesterday and my status was showing as Approved in my immi account right after that so just wondering how long is the wait these days to the citizenship ceremony?


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I just had my Test yesterday and passed it (100% score - questions are very straightforward).

Here is my timeline -

*Applied - 27th Aug 2020
Appointment Notification - 27th Oct 2020
Test/Appointment - 09th Dec 2020
Approved - 10th Dec 2020*

This forum has been brilliant at helping me with queries. All the best to those who are in line!


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

kennedy07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just had my Test yesterday and passed it (100% score - questions are very straightforward).
> 
> ...



Wow mate congrats that was quick for you! I applied in January and only had my test/interview yesterday. Now we wait for the citizenship ceremony


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

fur866 said:


> Wow mate congrats that was quick for you! I applied in January and only had my test/interview yesterday. Now we wait for the citizenship ceremony


Thanks mate! Congrats to you too! Pretty surprised it went ahead as quickly as it did. Covid maybe has reduced the number of applicants (especially in WA).


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

kennedy07 said:


> Thanks mate! Congrats to you too! Pretty surprised it went ahead as quickly as it did. Covid maybe has reduced the number of applicants (especially in WA).


Thanks mate! Ah yes could be due to WA as opposed to Sydney where I am based 😅 I think you'll get your ceremony earlier than us here in Sydney too


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

Tapidum said:


> *Citizenship Processing Times - these days:*
> 
> Brisbane is within 90 days processing now a days
> NT, WA, SA, TAS, ACT are also doing good progress somewhere in mid-2020.
> ...


 it


kennedy07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just had my Test yesterday and passed it (100% score - questions are very straightforward).
> 
> ...


congratulations mate where did u sit in the exam? Like which city?


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Arslan Ahsan said:


> it
> 
> congratulations mate where did u sit in the exam? Like which city?


Thanks mate. Perth.


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

kennedy07 said:


> Thanks mate. Perth.


Here is my scenerio

I applied in Melbourne for citizenship on 8th april and I recently changed my address to perth, how would it affect me? Any idea dear? 
will it help me getting test dare quicker though?

thanks


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

Arslan Ahsan said:


> Here is my scenerio
> 
> I applied in Melbourne for citizenship on 8th april and I recently changed my address to perth, how would it affect me? Any idea dear?
> will it help me getting test dare quicker though?
> ...


That's tricky mate - I would assume since you changed your address, it pushes you back in the queue. Am no expert though so take that advise with a grain of salt.


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

kennedy07 said:


> That's tricky mate - I would assume since you changed your address, it pushes you back in the queue. Am no expert though so take that advise with a grain of salt.


Thanks for your time


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Guys, I am applying for Citizenship from NSW and will be relocating to VIC early next year. Under "Preferred citizenship appointment location " should I choose VIC instead of NSW. What are your thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi Guys, I am applying for Citizenship from NSW and will be relocating to VIC early next year. Under "Preferred citizenship appointment location " should I choose VIC instead of NSW. What are your thoughts?


You have to choose nsw location only currently
When you relocate, you can update your address and preferred location 
Cheers


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

kennedy07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just had my Test yesterday and passed it (100% score - questions are very straightforward).
> 
> ...



Wow, Congrats. I had my test on 4 Dec and I passed with 95% but I am still waiting for approval. My application status is still Received.


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Applied - June 8 2020
Initial Appointment - Nov 19 2020
Rescheduled - Dec 10 2020
Approved - Dec 10 2020
Location - Adelaide 

How to apply for viirtual ceremony ? Should wait for the POST approval to apply ?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> No updates from BCC. I guess we will have to hope to get an invite for the Australia day ceremony.


Hi prasannakp84,

Any update? One of my friends application approved around 10th Nov received his ceremony invite today for Jan 26 from BCC. However, one other guy who got approved well before that hasn't received anything..


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Hi prasannakp84,
> 
> Any update? One of my friends application approved around 10th Nov received his ceremony invite today for Jan 26 from BCC. However, one other guy who got approved well before that hasn't received anything..


That's good to hear. I will keep an eye on my mailbox and emails.
Mine was approved on Oct 24th but still no invite yet.
BCC hasn't updated the Jan 26 Ceremony on this page yet.








Citizenship information


Find out what you need to do to become an Australian citizen. Also find information on Council's citizenship ceremonies, held at City Hall.




www.brisbane.qld.gov.au


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arslan Ahsan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I applied for citizenship on 8th april2020 in Melbourne. Now that i have moved to Perth. I changed my address yesterday.
> How my application will be dealt? Will it go in the que again or will get the citizenship appointment test date quicker?
> Please need some expert opinions
> Thanks


The application are processed digitally now a days
So your file should have been sent to Perth for further processing
Hopefully you will not have a long wait for the test
Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> That's good to hear. I will keep an eye on my mailbox and emails.
> Mine was approved on Oct 24th but still no invite yet.
> BCC hasn't updated the Jan 26 Ceremony on this page yet.
> 
> ...


Yea. I keep looking at the page as well.. It seems, they update the page very close to the ceremony date.. Like it was updated on 23rd Oct for 29th Oct ceremony


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Yea. I keep looking at the page as well.. It seems, they update the page very close to the ceremony date.. Like it was updated on 23rd Oct for 29th Oct ceremony


And also, the ceremony is happening in different suburbs for Jan 26. Atleast, the one I know received the invite is happening in Calamvale.


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

NB said:


> The application are processed digitally now a days
> So your file should have been sent to Perth for further processing
> Hopefully you will not have a long wait for the test
> Cheers


Dear ,

Sorry, what do u mean by processed digitally?
Please explain if you can 🙂.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arslan Ahsan said:


> Dear ,
> 
> Sorry, what do u mean by processed digitally?
> Please explain if you can 🙂.
> ...


You are spamming every thread that you are finding on the forum with questions
Stick to one thread and ask logical questions 
Cheers


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

NB said:


> You are spamming every thread that you are finding on the forum with questions
> Stick to one thread and ask logical questions
> Cheers


Ok dear


----------



## Ahmpt (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi All, 
Citizenship eligibility: 28 Mar 2020, applied same day. 
Test: 02 Dec 2020, passed 
Status: Received
Test Location: Center link services, Palmerston, Northern Territory

I am not sure if any body from NT applied in 2020 and their application got approved? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahmpt said:


> Hi All,
> Citizenship eligibility: 28 Mar 2020, applied same day.
> Test: 02 Dec 2020, passed
> Status: Received
> ...


DHA is inviting only those applicants who have a high probability of getting approved
They want to clear as many applications as they can to reduce the backlog
I am sure you will not have to wait long for approval
Cheers


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

Given the over-polpulation in Melbourne and Sydney, I think, citizenship processing times, are being deliberatly slowed down in Sydney and Melbourne. This would result in people migrating to other smaller cities, where processing is fast. It may be an additoinal measure, the way govt has stopped giving 189 VISA, just to reduce population stress from Melbourne and Sydney. If Melbourne Test Centers remain shut for another few months, I think, the reason would be same. Sydney test centers have no reason to be slow, I suppose. Only Melbourne was shut due Covid, Not Sydney (to the best of my knowledge).
Admins on this Forum can correct me..


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

bharathi039 said:


> Hi prasannakp84,
> 
> Any update? One of my friends application approved around 10th Nov received his ceremony invite today for Jan 26 from BCC. However, one other guy who got approved well before that hasn't received anything..


What is BCC ?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Brisbane City Council


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Tapidum said:


> Given the over-polpulation in Melbourne and Sydney, I think, citizenship processing times, are being deliberatly slowed down in Sydney and Melbourne. This would result in people migrating to other smaller cities, where processing is fast. It may be an additoinal measure, the way govt has stopped giving 189 VISA, just to reduce population stress from Melbourne and Sydney. If Melbourne Test Centers remain shut for another few months, I think, the reason would be same. Sydney test centers have no reason to be slow, I suppose. Only Melbourne was shut due Covid, Not Sydney (to the best of my knowledge).
> Admins on this Forum can correct me..


I doubt people will just uproot their lives and jobs and move somewhere else to start over again just because of faster citizenship approval which may or may not happen.

Sydney approval has always been slow even before the pandemic (after the Great Panic when initially it was proposed that 4-yrs minimum PR will be implemented and student/working visa years won’t be counted)


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

TheEndofDays said:


> I doubt people will just uproot their lives and jobs and move somewhere else to start over again just because of faster citizenship approval which may or may not happen.
> 
> Sydney approval has always been slow even before the pandemic (after the Great Panic when initially it was proposed that 4-yrs minimum PR will be implemented and student/working visa years won’t be counted)


Agreed Sydney has been the slowest because of the reason stated here. I know people who waited for ceremony for more than six months.


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

since the age of 18 has the applicant lived or travelled outside of australia in the last 10 years ? 

What should be written in this question? Yes or no

If yes do we have to mention from studies that last 10 years what we have done or just visits to India after 1st entry to Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samareddy84 said:


> since the age of 18 has the applicant lived or travelled outside of australia in the last 10 years ?
> 
> What should be written in this question? Yes or no
> 
> ...


You have to give details of each country you have lived in for the past 10 years
When I applied I gave 10 pages of my travels giving date of each country entry and exit


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to give details of each country you have lived in for the past 10 years
> When I applied I gave 10 pages of my travels giving date of each country entry and exit


I didn’t go any other countries I was in India until 2016. So I have to mention last 10 years that means from 2010 to 2016 in India and rest 2 visits to India. Is that right..?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

samareddy84 said:


> I didn’t go any other countries I was in India until 2016. So I have to mention last 10 years that means from 2010 to 2016 in India and rest 2 visits to India. Is that right..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please reply this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samareddy84 said:


> Please reply this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s correct 
Cheers


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Cheers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

samareddy84 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No need to add this period i.e 2010 to 2016 or can I add this one in this question. They asked for last 10 years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

samareddy84 said:


> No need to add this period i.e 2010 to 2016 or can I add this one in this question. They asked for last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valuable information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

samareddy84 said:


> Thanks for your valuable information
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please reply this one ..my last query 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin99 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey guys, do we have to attached identity declaration form before submitting application or we can upload it even after submission within next couple of days?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Robin99 said:


> Hey guys, do we have to attached identity declaration form before submitting application or we can upload it even after submission within next couple of days?


u can upload later as well.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

samareddy84 said:


> No need to add this period i.e 2010 to 2016 or can I add this one in this question. They asked for last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to add the period and have to mention a reason for visit which is mostly "Visit Family"


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Robin99 said:


> Hey guys, do we have to attached identity declaration form before submitting application or we can upload it even after submission within next couple of days?


You will not be able to submit the application unless you submit the Form 1195 - Identity Declaration and the certified photograph. It is one of the mandatory documents to upload before you submit the application.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

cheetu said:


> u can upload later as well.


Wrong, it needs to uploaded first along with certified photograph and other mandatory documents in order for the application to be submitted successfully.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Wrong, it needs to uploaded first along with certified photograph and other mandatory documents in order for the application to be submitted successfully.


sorry.. i stand corrected.


----------



## gav1000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi guys,
I have filled out citizenship application for me and my partner. Re/ identity declaration form - I don't really know any member who is with Justice of Peace. Where should I get it signed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gav1000 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have filled out citizenship application for me and my partner. Re/ identity declaration form - I don't really know any member who is with Justice of Peace. Where should I get it signed?


There are 38 categories of people allowed to sign the 1195
You can see the list in form 1300t
Most easy is your child’s school teacher, doctor , pharmacist or banker
Cheers


----------



## gav1000 (Dec 15, 2020)

NB said:


> There are 38 categories of people allowed to sign the 1195
> You can see the list in form 1300t
> Most easy is your child’s school teacher, doctor , pharmacist or banker
> Cheers



Than you for your reply.
The form says:the person who signs the declaration must know the applicant for at least 12 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gav1000 said:


> Than you for your reply.
> The form says:the person who signs the declaration must know the applicant for at least 12 months.


That’s correct
There is a school of thought that form 1195 is no longer mandatory
It’s optional
You can try it if all your attempts fail
Cheers


----------



## Benebwue (Dec 15, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> The system won't let you proceed with the form beyond a few pages, until you are eligible


----------



## Benebwue (Dec 15, 2020)

billwong said:


> Hi guys, I'm hoping if someone can answer this for me. Given that there's a huge backlog in the citizenship application and most people waited 8-10 months after submission before test/approval, can we submit an application in advance even before meeting the eligibility requirement? For example, I will meet the 4 years residence requirement by Feb 2021, can I submit my citizenship application in Nov 2020?


----------



## Benebwue (Dec 15, 2020)

I’m going to meet my 4 years resident requirement by 2023. Maybe I can apply now. Just incase. 😄👍🏻


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

My citizenship application status is approved 🙏🙏
Test date 4/12/2020
Approved date 15/12/2020
Ceremony Waiting 

My Indian passport is expiring by the end of December 2020. How can I request DHA for Virtual Ceremony 🙏🙏


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mon21 said:


> My citizenship application status is approved 🙏🙏
> Test date 4/12/2020
> Approved date 15/12/2020
> Ceremony Waiting
> ...


You can email your request to [email protected]
Cheers


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

NB said:


> You can email your request to [email protected]
> Cheers


Thanks 🙏


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Congratulations on the approval!
Could you please share your application date and state?



Mon21 said:


> My citizenship application status is approved 🙏🙏
> Test date 4/12/2020
> Approved date 15/12/2020
> Ceremony Waiting
> ...


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Mon21 said:


> My citizenship application status is approved 🙏🙏
> Test date 4/12/2020
> Approved date 15/12/2020
> Ceremony Waiting
> ...


Hey mate, can I ask how is the test? Was it easy? Did you only study the Common Bond Book and that's it?


----------



## Har3709 (Dec 16, 2020)

Mon21 said:


> My citizenship application status is approved 🙏🙏
> Test date 4/12/2020
> Approved date 15/12/2020
> Ceremony Waiting
> ...


Hi i saw usually citizenships get approved in same day or next day of test. I saw your one took more than a week. Is it the timeframe? Has the trend been changed..I just gave test today so I was eager..


----------



## pavan8289 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello, Anyone who applied in Mar 2020, Parramatta council, Did you receive test dates?


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Arslan Ahsan said:


> Here is my scenerio
> 
> I applied in Melbourne for citizenship on 8th april and I recently changed my address to perth, how would it affect me? Any idea dear?
> will it help me getting test dare quicker though?
> ...





NB said:


> DHA is inviting only those applicants who have a high probability of getting approved
> They want to clear as many applications as they can to reduce the backlog
> I am sure you will not have to wait long for approval
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Who has an high probability to get approved. Or if i ask in another way, what factors make your probability lower for approval. If you have stayed overseas for long durations would that make your probability lower ?( I am disregarding cases with complex issues like character requirements etc, as they may not be invited at the first place unless everything gets sorted out).

Thanks


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

pavan8289 said:


> Hello, Anyone who applied in Mar 2020, Parramatta council, Did you receive test dates?


I can see two march applicants from Blacktown and Parramatta received appointment letter yesterday (15th Dec) in MyImmiTracker


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Who has an high probability to get approved. Or if i ask in another way, what factors make your probability lower for approval. If you have stayed overseas for long durations would that make your probability lower ?( I am disregarding cases with complex issues like character requirements etc, as they may not be invited at the first place unless everything gets sorted out).
> 
> Thanks


Applicants who have come through the skilled assessment route recently, are paying high taxes, no police record of traffic fines at all, minimal overseas travel I presume would put you in the high probability of approval list


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> Applicants who have come through the skilled assessment route recently, are paying high taxes, no police record of traffic fines at all, minimal overseas travel I presume would put you in the high probability of approval list


Is 7 months overseas travel in 4 years considered alot of travel?
Also the traffic fines that didnt went to court e.g using bus lane etc are they still considered by DHA? Coz I believe they only look into the offences that went to court isnt it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Is 7 months overseas travel in 4 years considered alot of travel?
> Also the traffic fines that didnt went to court e.g using bus lane etc are they still considered by DHA? Coz I believe they only look into the offences that went to court isnt it?


Nope
During interviews they ask about simple traffic fines also
How much it affects is a matter of speculation 
Cheers


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

KV1990 said:


> Congratulations on the approval!
> Could you please share your application date and state?


 Application date was 20 August 2020 
Test date information was provided on 27 oct 2020 
State WA


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

Har3709 said:


> Hi i saw usually citizenships get approved in same day or next day of test. I saw your one took more than a week. Is it the timeframe? Has the trend been changed..I just gave test today so I was eager..


I linked my application with my partner and later, he decided that he will delay his application.
It could be the reason, they didn’t approve on same day. I have informed DHA on 14/12/2020 by phone and email that I would like to delink my application and next day I got approval.


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey mate, can I ask how is the test? Was it easy? Did you only study the Common Bond Book and that's it?


Test was easy, yes I did study common bond book and I also used app to try free test(Australian Citizenship Test). I only prepared few hours.


----------



## Har3709 (Dec 16, 2020)

Mon21 said:


> I linked my application with my partner and later, he decided that he will delay his application.
> It could be the reason, they didn’t approve on same day. I have informed DHA on 14/12/2020 by phone and email that I would like to delink my application and next day I got approval.


Linked as in? Same ceremony or same account..


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello group members...
Which document I need to provide for “Proof Of Current Citizenship “Document for Indian citizen ?

Current passport or aadhar card 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

samareddy84 said:


> Hello group members...
> Which document I need to provide for “Proof Of Current Citizenship “Document for Indian citizen ?
> 
> Current passport or aadhar card
> ...


Please reply this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

samareddy84 said:


> Hello group members...
> Which document I need to provide for “Proof Of Current Citizenship “Document for Indian citizen ?
> 
> Current passport or aadhar card
> ...


Passport would be suffice


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

arun05 said:


> Passport would be suffice


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

Har3709 said:


> Linked as in? Same ceremony or same account..


It means, I requested DHA to organise our ceremony on same date and day. Now, my husband is not sitting for test until March.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> DHA is inviting only those applicants who have a high probability of getting approved
> They want to clear as many applications as they can to reduce the backlog
> I am sure you will not have to wait long for approval
> Cheers


Hi,

Would you be kind enough to please share the source of this.



NB said:


> Applicants who have come through the skilled assessment route recently, are paying high taxes, no police record of traffic fines at all, minimal overseas travel I presume would put you in the high probability of approval list


But I think assessment route, paying high or low taxes, amount of overseas travel or local traffic fines does not impact your approval in any way. Approval is solely dependent on Department being satisfied applicant have met all citizenship requirement laid out in Australian Citizenship Act 2007. Application status only changes to "Approved" when department has verified applicants identity, all necessary checks have been completed and they have successfully passed the citizenship test.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi guys, do you reckon linking my application with my wife's application would delay the processing time and result in more wait time for both? there is a question in the citizenship application asks if you would like to attend the ceremony with any other applicant?
Also, can this be changed after lodging the application?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> Hi guys, do you reckon linking my application with my wife's application would delay the processing and result in more wait time for both? there is a question in the citizenship application asks if you would like to attend the ceremony with any other applicant?
> Also, can this be changed after lodging the application?


If both of your application is under processing, it is very hard to say which one will complete first. If both are straight forward application, then there won't be any delays. Even if one of them is complicated, then it may.

Unless you are in a hurry to receive your Citizenship, you are better off combining the application just for the ease of attending ceremony and acquiring citizenship as a family unit.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> If both of your application is under processing, it is very hard to say which one will complete first. If both are straight forward application, then there won't be any delays. Even if one of them is complicated, then it may.
> 
> Unless you are in a hurry to receive your Citizenship, you are better off combining the application just for the ease of attending ceremony and acquiring citizenship as a family unit.


thanks a lot, both are very straight forward applications, now if I would like to unlink the applications, how this can be done ?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nightcrawler said:


> thanks a lot, both are very straight forward applications, now if I would like to unlink the applications, how this can be done ?


I don't think you can do that once the application is submitted. Might be worth waiting for others to respond or call DHA and ask this question.
Did you both apply together? or was there a significant gap in your applications? Wondering why would you want to unlink the same?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

nightcrawler said:


> thanks a lot, both are very straight forward applications, now if I would like to unlink the applications, how this can be done ?


you can ask them to unlink when either you or your spouse attend citizenship test


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nightcrawler said:


> thanks a lot, both are very straight forward applications, now if I would like to unlink the applications, how this can be done ?


You can call up the DHA citizenship helpline and they will unlink it
Cheers


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> I don't think you can do that once the application is submitted. Might be worth waiting for others to respond or call DHA and ask this question.
> Did you both apply together? or was there a significant gap in your applications? Wondering why would you want to unlink the same?


I will call them to unlink the applications, and yes we applied together but you know sometimes for unknown reasons one application would process faster than another with the same circumstances.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

NB said:


> You can call up the DHA citizenship helpline and they will unlink it
> Cheers


thanks a lot


----------



## Har3709 (Dec 16, 2020)

Mon21 said:


> It means, I requested DHA to organise our ceremony on same date and day. Now, my husband is not sitting for test until March.


Thanks for your reply.So you emailed/called them to have your ceremony now and your husband later..


----------



## sydlover001 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi there,

My citizenship application was approved and I am waiting for a ceremony invitation.

My council is Parramatta NSW, and I wonder if I will receive an invitation by email or post from Home affair or council.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydlover001 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My citizenship application was approved and I am waiting for a ceremony invitation.
> 
> ...


If you get a council ceremony, the invite will come from the council and possibly an intimation from DHA also
If you are interested you can try for a virtual ceremony directly from DHA 
Cheers


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Victoria has started testing. My friends who applied in October2019 and had their original tests scheduled in April 2020, got invites for late Jan 2021. However, the Department is shut from 19 December to 7 Jan 21. There were no appointments available online, when they tried to reschedule after 18 December, until 7 Jan 21. Hope this helps


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Victoria has started testing. My friends who applied in October2019 and had their original tests scheduled in April 2020, got invites for late Jan 2021. However, the Department is shut from 19 December to 7 Jan 21. There were no appointments available online, when they tried to reschedule after 18 December, until 7 Jan 21. Hope this helps


thanks for sharing, we started to get desperate about testing in vic


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

sydlover001 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My citizenship application was approved and I am waiting for a ceremony invitation.
> 
> ...


When did you apply ?


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

Har3709 said:


> Thanks for your reply.So you emailed/called them to have your ceremony now and your husband later..


Yes I did called them and I also sent them email.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Mon21 said:


> Test was easy, yes I did study common bond book and I also used app to try free test(Australian Citizenship Test). I only prepared few hours.


Hey mate, any recommendation which app you used?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

kennedy07 said:


> That's tricky mate - I would assume since you changed your address, it pushes you back in the queue. Am no expert though so take that advise with a grain of salt.


Hi


nightcrawler said:


> thanks for sharing, we started to get desperate about testing in vic


Great news indeed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Har3709 (Dec 16, 2020)

Mon21 said:


> Yes I did called them and I also sent them email.


Thanks could you share the email address please you emailed on...


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

Har3709 said:


> Thanks could you share the email address please you emailed on...


[email protected] 
If you are in Victoria than instead of Perth write Victoria and same for other states.


----------



## Mon21 (Dec 10, 2020)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey mate, any recommendation which app you used?


I am attaching the icon plz check. Just choose free test and it’s really helpful.


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

please delete this


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

Mon21 said:


> [email protected]
> If you are in Victoria than instead of Perth write Victoria and same for other states.


Tnx mate

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I come across a small problem. I couldn't find the passport photo that I got endorsed and scanned for the application. Am I going to be in trouble if I go into the interview and test without it? What should I do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, I come across a small problem. I couldn't find the passport photo that I got endorsed and scanned for the application. Am I going to be in trouble if I go into the interview and test without it? What should I do?


Due to covid, other then your id proof nothing is being checked for most applicants 
But if you get a stickler for rules officer, then you may need the photo
You can always get one more photo signed if the person is still available to you 
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, I come across a small problem. I couldn't find the passport photo that I got endorsed and scanned for the application. Am I going to be in trouble if I go into the interview and test without it? What should I do?


The department will send you an email with the list of original documents you need to bring to the appointment. Form 1195 or the endorsed is not one of them so you don't need to carry them.

However, department officials are now actually asking you to bring the originals and are sighting those documents like before. If you do not bring the original requested documents, your appoint will be rescheduled and you will not be permitted to sit the citizenship test. Another appointment time may not be available for several months.


----------



## Vandymoore (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi All, moving my questions from the thread which I started to here, as this seems to be the correct place.



Vandymoore said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have started the citizenship application for myself, spouse and child. I understand that I can include child within my application, and spouse has to apply separately. Already have a few questions.
> 
> ...





mustafa01 said:


> 1. Just enter the details of the old passport the child has used to enter Australia. Department will need to match it up for few things like evidence of first arrival. Later on in the identity docs you will be required to provide passport of the child so at that time you can add new passport details.
> 
> 2. It would be her current occupation she is working in. If she is not working in any field and is still a house wife then you can put her occupation as *Homemaker. *
> 
> 3. Your spouse might have to upload the marriage certificate with her application so it is safe to go with the date her name officially got changed at the date of marriage registration certificate.


Thanks Mustafa01

1. Ok. Thanks for clarifying
2. Ok. Thanks for clarifying. I will find the closest ANZSCO code for her current occupation. I believe this is just for collecting demographic data.
3. Just wondering - is Marriage certificate considered as an official document to prove name change? Or the first passport with the new name change will be the official document

I am having a real concern with the 'Full Birth Certificate'. We never had it, and did not upload during the 190 visa as well. So will upload school leaving certificate instead. I know some of the members here shared their experience that they got away with it and some were asked to clarify/provide later on. The issue is with current severe Covid outbreak in India it is not possible for me to ask my elderly parents to work on it.

BTW we have Full Birth Certificate for our child. So again worried, what if we do not upload ours, when we are uploading my child's birth certificate.

What can we do to justify, if/when asked later.

Thank you


----------



## Vandymoore (Dec 19, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Marriage Certificate is not a name change document but it provides information on what date the name was changed. Submit the same set of documents of indicating of different names you submitted when you were applying for her 190 visa.
> If you have 10th Marks sheet then you can upload that in lieu of Full Birth Certificate. For you child you can upload the Full Birth Certificate and it would not cause any issues with either of the applicants applications.


----------



## Vandymoore (Dec 19, 2020)

One more question - it may be silly, but finding it difficult, as to how to enter the details in the application. 

This is for the Address proof. We are adding details of the 'Rates Notice'. But the notice is in our joined name for e.g <Last Name> <My Initials> & <My spouse initials>. 

The question it ask is enter the details exactly as it appears on this document. So just wondering how to add this.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vandymoore said:


> One more question - it may be silly, but finding it difficult, as to how to enter the details in the application.
> 
> This is for the Address proof. We are adding details of the 'Rates Notice'. But the notice is in our joined name for e.g <Last Name> <My Initials> & <My spouse initials>.
> 
> ...


A better option would be your driving license or bank statement which are in your individual name
If it’s not possible, then you have to write exactly as it appears on the notice
Cheers


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990 ?
Yes or no 
We came to Australia 2016 than got PR 2019 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

If I click yes then they asking 
Does this applicant have the details of their previous application ?
If I click again yes 
Give details of applicant’s previous application ?
Which application details I need to provide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Please reply this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Please answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

OK fellas. Just got my Citizenship Appointment Letter this morning. Submitted my application in March 2020. The schedule for interview and test is for the 7 of January. However, I have not study or practice the test and I am currently in holidays. How difficult is the test? I've been in Australia almost 5 years and watch the news every day so I am kind of involve in what is happening around haha. Would two weeks be enough to read the handbook and practice the test? Not sure if I should take or reschedule it.

Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> OK fellas. Just got my Citizenship Appointment Letter this morning. Submitted my application in March 2020. The schedule for interview and test is for the 7 of January. However, I have not study or practice the test and I am currently in holidays. How difficult is the test? I've been in Australia almost 5 years and watch the news every day so I am kind of involve in what is happening around haha. Would two weeks be enough to read the handbook and practice the test? Not sure if I should take or reschedule it.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful.
> [


if you have reasonably good English,you just need to read the booklet a couple of times and you will be good
That takes about 2 hours
It’s a breeze to pass the test
Cheers


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

jfperez05 said:


> OK fellas. Just got my Citizenship Appointment Letter this morning. Submitted my application in March 2020. The schedule for interview and test is for the 7 of January. However, I have not study or practice the test and I am currently in holidays. How difficult is the test? I've been in Australia almost 5 years and watch the news every day so I am kind of involve in what is happening around haha. Would two weeks be enough to read the handbook and practice the test? Not sure if I should take or reschedule it.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful.


Which state ?


----------



## Vandymoore (Dec 19, 2020)

NB said:


> A better option would be your driving license or bank statement which are in your individual name
> If it’s not possible, then you have to write exactly as it appears on the notice
> Cheers


Thanks @NB . Driving License is possible for both.


----------



## Vandymoore (Dec 19, 2020)

Question on Parent Details

1) Mother's last/family name was changed after marriage. I just realized looking at Form-80 submitted during the PR application, that I missed to mention her Maiden name at that time. For the Citizenship application, do I mention details of her Maiden name or just leave it exactly same as submitted in Form-80. 

2) If I go ahead with adding details of her Maiden name in Citizenship application, will they be requesting any related documents?

Thank you


----------



## Vandymoore (Dec 19, 2020)

samareddy84 said:


> If I click yes then they asking
> Does this applicant have the details of their previous application ?
> If I click again yes
> Give details of applicant’s previous application ?
> ...


you need to provide details of your first arrival visa i.e. visa grant number


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you for information , today I spoke with home affairs customer support team they said to me enter PR grant details.( previous visa details not first visa details)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Group,

1. For the couple, is each member is required to submit their own application through their own immiaccount or it can be done through one immi account ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> 1. For the couple, is each member is required to submit their own application through their own immiaccount or it can be done through one immi account ?


You can use the same Immiaccount for any number of applications for family members
Cheers


----------



## yifu (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi there, i am currently overseas and my citizenship application status is approved. the thing is i havent received any notice of online or physical ceremony so far. 

i have seen on the homeaffair web saying they can consider a overseas cerenmony at australia embassy? has anyone heard of such overseas ceremony?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yifu said:


> Hi there, i am currently overseas and my citizenship application status is approved. the thing is i havent received any notice of online or physical ceremony so far.
> 
> i have seen on the homeaffair web saying they can consider a overseas cerenmony at australia embassy? has anyone heard of such overseas ceremony?


That generally requires ministerial discretion
But due to covid, they may have relaxed the rules
You can contact your local embassy and enquire the possibilities 
Cheers


----------



## Vandymoore (Dec 19, 2020)

Vandymoore said:


> Question on Parent Details
> 
> 1) Mother's last/family name was changed after marriage. I just realized looking at Form-80 submitted during the PR application, that I missed to mention her Maiden name at that time. For the Citizenship application, do I mention details of her Maiden name or just leave it exactly same as submitted in Form-80.
> 
> ...


Can someone guide here please.

Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Vandymoore said:


> Can someone guide here please.
> 
> Thanks





Vandymoore said:


> Question on Parent Details
> 
> 1) Mother's last/family name was changed after marriage. I just realized looking at Form-80 submitted during the PR application, that I missed to mention her Maiden name at that time. For the Citizenship application, do I mention details of her Maiden name or just leave it exactly same as submitted in Form-80.
> 
> ...


Enter her accurate name as per her current passport. It doesn't matter if you made that mistake when you submitted your PR but ensure you do not repeat the same mistake again. This will make things easier when you try to apply for any future visas for her.


----------



## Vandymoore (Dec 19, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Enter her accurate name as per her current passport. It doesn't matter if you made that mistake when you submitted your PR but ensure you do not repeat the same mistake again. This will make things easier when you try to apply for any future visas for her.


Thanks Mustafa01


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi, Melbourne boy here applying for citizenship. In my application, I put "Canberra" as a preferred place for the interview/test. Do you think this will help speed up my application? I know in ACT, applications are processed much faster (in fact, in any other state, they are processed faster than VIC).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> Hi, Melbourne boy here applying for citizenship. In my application, I put "Canberra" as a preferred place for the interview/test. Do you think this will help speed up my application? I know in ACT, applications are processed much faster (in fact, in any other state, they are processed faster than VIC).


You can put what you like, but it will be processed in Vic and test centre will be melbourne 
Cheers


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

NB said:


> You can put what you like, but it will be processed in Vic and test centre will be melbourne
> Cheers


why is there a Q in the application form about selecting a test centre then?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CODeRUS said:


> why is there a Q in the application form about selecting a test centre then?


It may be for peoples halfway between 2 centres
Moreover not every question on government forms make sense to mortals
Cheers


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi. I intend to submit my citizenship application, but i do not have identity declaration form at the movement and may not be able to get that until after the holidays. I intend to submit it asap to get myself in a queue. Is it possible to attach forms/pictures with the application after submitting the application like with a PR application ?

Secondly, for my children (above 6 years) arrived in Australia for less than a year. As they have also got a PR, i intend to include them in the application. Now i also have to sign an identity declaration for them. My doctor may sign the identity declaration as she knows me for past several years, however kids have been to her for only 8-9 months ago. Can it be an issue if the kids have been here in Aus for 8-9 months and Dr signs the form saying she knows for 1 year. If it could be an issue, whats the best possible way out ?

Thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> Hi. I intend to submit my citizenship application, but i do not have identity declaration form at the movement and may not be able to get that until after the holidays. I intend to submit it asap to get myself in a queue. Is it possible to attach forms/pictures with the application after submitting the application like with a PR application ?
> 
> Secondly, for my children (above 6 years) arrived in Australia for less than a year. As they have also got a PR, i intend to include them in the application. Now i also have to sign an identity declaration for them. My doctor may sign the identity declaration as she knows me for past several years, however kids have been to her for only 8-9 months ago. Can it be an issue if the kids have been here in Aus for 8-9 months and Dr signs the form saying she knows for 1 year. If it could be an issue, whats the best possible way out ?
> 
> Thanks.


Form 1195 and endorsed photograph is mandatory documents and you cannot submit the citizenship application before uploading them.

For children under 6 years of age, declaration can be completed by an Australian citizen (or citizen of the child’s country of residence if applying from outside Australia) who has known the child for less than 12 months. If the child is 6 years or over then the minimum 12 months known period cannot be waived off.


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello,

I have a query regarding the document to be provided as Evidence of Birth Name, DOB & Gender.

Since I do not have my birth certificate, I had provided my 10th Marksheet instead in my citizenship application. Now when I received my interview appointment letter, I noticed that it states the document should contain details of my parents. 

My marksheet (issued by Maharashtra State Board, India) does not contain my parents name. Is this mandatory and if yes, is there any alternate document that I can provide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkrone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query regarding the document to be provided as Evidence of Birth Name, DOB & Gender.
> 
> ...


Try AAdhaar card
Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> It may be for peoples halfway between 2 centres
> Moreover not every question on government forms make sense to mortals
> Cheers


I salute your patience...


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All

How important it is to translate the document using Australian NAATI agent? For citizenship application by conferral, I have received a new PCC from China that is already translated (original doc is in Chinese language) to English by Chinese authority. In this case, do I again have to apply to NAATI here to translate the same certificate?

Regards - Raiyan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raiyan said:


> Hi All
> 
> How important it is to translate the document using Australian NAATI agent? For citizenship application by conferral, I have received a new PCC from China that is already translated (original doc is in Chinese language) to English by Chinese authority. In this case, do I again have to apply to NAATI here to translate the same certificate?
> 
> Regards - Raiyan


If the English translation is a part of the certificate, meaning that the certificate was issued in Chinese and English, then no need to get it done again
But if it was done by some other agency, then it’s best to get it done by a NAATI translator 
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Group, if the child is already an au citizen does his details still need to go into the 

Question29: How many children are you including in this application?

or will just come in Question 31: (Do you have any other children you are NOT including in this application?

Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi Group, if the child is already an au citizen does his details still need to go into the
> 
> Question29: How many children are you including in this application?
> 
> ...


Since the child is already AU citizen, you would just have to mention their details in Q31.


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

NB said:


> Try AAdhaar card
> Cheers


My Aadhar card has my Father's name, so will try that. My wife's card has my name. So not sure what I can show for her.

Any idea about the process followed if the documentation is deemed insufficient? Do they give me another appointment date?


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

NB said:


> If the English translation is a part of the certificate, meaning that the certificate was issued in Chinese and English, then no need to get it done again
> But if it was done by some other agency, then it’s best to get it done by a NAATI translator
> Cheers


Thanks NB for quick help. For PCC in China, a bit different scenario. I didn't have direct contact with police station. I applied for the PCC in notary office. Notary office sends one letter to designated police station and police station sends them back the result via post. Then the notary office itself translates the PCC then clubs the PCC + the translated doc together in a small booklet form with a paperback cover. I have that booklet with me. But differently the organization (police station) who provides the PCC & the organization (notary office) who translates it are not same as you have mentioned.

This is why I am wondering if I again need to spend to translate here in Australia by NAATI agent. Note, there are not many notary office in each Chinese city, I guess (I am not sure since I only lived in China for work purpose and do not speak the language) only one per city and that might also be a govt. controlled agency.

Raiyan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkrone said:


> My Aadhar card has my Father's name, so will try that. My wife's card has my name. So not sure what I can show for her.
> 
> Any idea about the process followed if the documentation is deemed insufficient? Do they give me another appointment date?


You maybe in luck
Due to covid, nearly all applicants are just asked to show their current id
No other documents are being verified
See how it goes on the test day
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raiyan said:


> Thanks NB for quick help. For PCC in China, a bit different scenario. I didn't have direct contact with police station. I applied for the PCC in notary office. Notary office sends one letter to designated police station and police station sends them back the result via post. Then the notary office itself translates the PCC then clubs the PCC + the translated doc together in a small booklet form with a paperback cover. I have that booklet with me. But differently the organization (police station) who provides the PCC & the organization (notary office) who translates it are not same as you have mentioned.
> 
> This is why I am wondering if I again need to spend to translate here in Australia by NAATI agent. Note, there are not many notary office in each Chinese city, I guess (I am not sure since I only lived in China for work purpose and do not speak the language) only one per city and that might also be a govt. controlled agency.
> 
> Raiyan


Then the translation would probably not be acceptable 
Better to get it done again through a NAATI translator 
Just google for a NAATI translator, email him your original Chinese birth certificate and charges, and in a few hours he will send it back with the translation which you can upload on Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

NB said:


> You maybe in luck
> Due to covid, nearly all applicants are just asked to show their current id
> No other documents are being verified
> See how it goes on the test day
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## PaulBrisbane (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone in Brisbane received the ceremony invitation for 26 Jan? 
Application date: March 2020 
Test and Approval: Oct 2020
Ceremony: ??

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PaulBrisbane said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if anyone in Brisbane received the ceremony invitation for 26 Jan?
> Application date: March 2020
> Test and Approval: Oct 2020
> ...


Have you tried for virtual ceremony?
Cheers


----------



## PaulBrisbane (Dec 28, 2020)

NB said:


> Have you tried for virtual ceremony?
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply NB.
As far as I know, Brisbane cancelled virtual ceremony. Do you know anyone who has recently done a virtual ceremony in Brisbane? If so, do you know how should I apply for VC and what are the requirements?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PaulBrisbane said:


> Thanks for your reply NB.
> As far as I know, Brisbane cancelled virtual ceremony. Do you know anyone who has recently done a virtual ceremony in Brisbane? If so, do you know how should I apply for VC and what are the requirements?


It’s haphazard 
One person they give and next one they deny
You can write to [email protected]
and try your luck
Cheers


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

After one month from now I woul like to sent my application for citizenship I have one question can someone help please,In the application form said you need to provide 3 documents with picture so..do they need all 3 to be from au or I can give from overseas? because I from here I have Driver license and Photo ID card And I planning to add my overseas passport like 3one document.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

goran_oh said:


> After one month from now I woul like to sent my application for citizenship I have one question can someone help please,In the application form said you need to provide 3 documents with picture so..do they need all 3 to be from au or I can give from overseas? because I from here I have Driver license and Photo ID card And I planning to add my overseas passport like 3one document.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Thats good enough
Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

PaulBrisbane said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if anyone in Brisbane received the ceremony invitation for 26 Jan?
> Application date: March 2020
> Test and Approval: Oct 2020
> ...


Not that I heard of. I know people who applied Dec 2019 and approved Oct 2020 hasn't received an invitation. However, BCC said they already sent invitations as per the list provided by DHA. Not sure how many invitations were there.. The next ceremony is only in March.


----------



## PaulBrisbane (Dec 28, 2020)

bharathi039 said:


> Not that I heard of. I know people who applied Dec 2019 and approved Oct 2020 hasn't received an invitation. However, BCC said they already sent invitations as per the list provided by DHA. Not sure how many invitations were there.. The next ceremony is only in March.


Hi,
Two of my friends invited for Oct 2020 ceremony in Brisbane. Their applications were approved in Feb 2020. 
DHA in Brisbane stopped the citizenship test in March and resumed it in September. Considering Brisbane had a ceremony in Nov as well... who has been invited for the 26Jan ceremony? Just trying to figure out the timeline and what they are doing


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

PaulBrisbane said:


> Hi,
> Two of my friends invited for Oct 2020 ceremony in Brisbane. Their applications were approved in Feb 2020.
> DHA in Brisbane stopped the citizenship test in March and resumed it in September. Considering Brisbane had a ceremony in Nov as well... who has been invited for the 26Jan ceremony? Just trying to figure out the timeline and what they are doing


Well. That makes sense. So, there are still quite a few people approved before covid closures but, haven't had their ceremony yet. Mine was approved 20/Nov. Maybe, we will need to wait a bit longer, hopefully, we will be invited to the March ceremony. 

On the other hand, as said before, you can ask for a virtual ceremony (considering the covid-19 health risk) and try your luck...


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

Can someone please help with this matter I'm confused:

Do you currently have,or have you ever had any national identify documents or numbers(including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc?

Can I add here my birth certificate or I need some different document and need to be from overseas or from au?
Thank you.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> *There is a school of thought that form 1195 is no longer mandatory*
> It’s optional
> You can try it if all your attempts fail
> Cheers


why would this be?
hoping it's true because I'm worried my photo is too low resolution ( I took it at home during the pandemic )


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> why would this be?
> hoping it's true because I'm worried my photo is too low resolution ( I took it at home during the pandemic )


That is absolutely wrong. Form 1195 Identity Declaration and the endorsed photograph are MANDATORY documents and you cannot submit the application successfully unless you upload these documents.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

goran_oh said:


> Can someone please help with this matter I'm confused:
> 
> Do you currently have,or have you ever had any national identify documents or numbers(including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc?
> 
> ...


These are the documents from your home country which are applicable to you like family registration card, overseas drivers license, etc. Do not add birth certificate here as there is a seperate section where you enter the details for it.


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> These are the documents from your home country which are applicable to you like family registration card, overseas drivers license, etc. Do not add birth certificate here as there is a seperate section where you enter the details for it.


Ok I have overseas drivers license but is it expired will be ok to add?thank you.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

Tapidum said:


> *Citizenship Processing Times - these days:*
> 
> Brisbane is within 90 days processing now a days
> NT, WA, SA, TAS, ACT are also doing good progress somewhere in mid-2020.
> ...


anyone know if it's true info? website still says 18 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> anyone know if it's true info? website still says 18 months


The DHA figures are based on the total applications processed during the month
Some may be processed within 3 months and some in 3 years and hence these figures
Those applicants who have straight forward clear applications, get processed faster
Cheers


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

if your endorsed 1195 photo is a bit low in resolution, will it get rejected ?
assuming 1195 form's intent is getting Aussies to prove our identity then I don't see why it would .. anyone know ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

melilla said:


> if your endorsed 1195 photo is a bit low in resolution, will it get rejected ?
> assuming 1195 form's intent is getting Aussies to prove our identity then I don't see why it would .. anyone know ?


As long as it can be read , it should be ok
Anyways, the department will verify the same when you go for tests 
Cheers


----------



## melilla (Jan 12, 2020)

NB said:


> As long as it can be read , it should be ok
> Anyways, the department will verify the same when you go for tests
> Cheers


Thanks mate


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am currently on RRV and a bit stuck on following questions

*Has the applicant ever held an Australian visa other than the applicant's current permanent residence visa?*. Help says _"Select *Yes* if the applicant has ever held any other type of Australian visas. This includes temporary visas (such as tourist or working holiday visas) and permanent visas (such as a Business Skills or Partner visa)"_

If I select yes, it asks for first Australian visa, which in my case is a PR visa details of which have already been provided. So is NO the appropriate answer ?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently on RRV and a bit stuck on following questions
> 
> ...


Since you are on RRV you could answer YES and provide the details of fist PR visa once again. No harm in doing so.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

goran_oh said:


> Ok I have overseas drivers license but is it expired will be ok to add?thank you.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Yes it should be fine.


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Dear all,
I had my appointment booked for the 5th of Jan2020 at the CBD office, however today afternoon I got a message and email from DHA stating that all appointments for the 4th and 5th has been cancelled.

Wondering if anyone booked for the same date has received similar message

Regards


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry 5th jan2021


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ballu said:


> Dear all,
> I had my appointment booked for the 5th of Jan2020 at the CBD office, however today afternoon I got a message and email from DHA stating that all appointments for the 4th and 5th has been cancelled.
> 
> Wondering if anyone booked for the same date has received similar message
> ...





Ballu said:


> Sorry 5th jan2021


Yes, members are also reporting this on other forums. I think this is because of the recent covid outbreak in NSW. Once the outbreak in under control then DoHA will start inviting people again in NSW.


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Guys, a quick question.
If a person does not have Birth Certificate, can he lodge citizenship application with Passport and National Identity Card etc. 
Is Birt certificate is mandatory ? As person would be needing to contact his brother overseas to arrange (or make new) birth cert for him, if its compulsary. Please advise, do we have an alternate to Birth Cert ? or its not replaceable ?


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

I am from Pakistan. 
As I did not have Birth Certificate, therefore, I submitted Passport, National Identity Card, Matric (Class 10 ) Certificate and Family Registration Certificate.
Do all these documents suffice/replace Birth Cert ?


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello,

Does anyone knows what is the waiting time between citizenship test and citizenship ceremony in perth? 
thanks


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tapidum said:


> I am from Pakistan.
> As I did not have Birth Certificate, therefore, I submitted Passport, National Identity Card, Matric (Class 10 ) Certificate and Family Registration Certificate.
> Do all these documents suffice/replace Birth Cert ?


I used a Matric certificate as a birth certificate where all the details like dob & parents name mentioned clearly in English and yes, the department accepted that.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Has anyone got the citizenship test call in Melb?


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey Friends,
Has anyone's citizenship test appointments scheduled on or after the 6th jan2121 been affected due to the current covid restrictions in sydney.


----------



## Red30 (Jan 4, 2021)

hello, fellow citizenship hunters, I ve applied back in March 2020 in Melbourne, obviously with no response from immi, now I am planning to move to Adelaide, can someone help me what steps I need to take ? will I lose my spot in the queue?
how fast Adelaide is processing at the moment?

thank you in advance


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Red30 said:


> hello, fellow citizenship hunters, I ve applied back in March 2020 in Melbourne, obviously with no response from immi, now I am planning to move to Adelaide, can someone help me what steps I need to take ? will I lose my spot in the queue?
> how fast Adelaide is processing at the moment?
> 
> thank you in advance


Hi 

As per my understanding you wont lose your spot. One of my friends applied from Sydney , got a test call and then moved to Melb. He got the test call again in Melb but due to covid everything was cancelled. Hope this helps.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ballu said:


> Dear all,
> I had my appointment booked for the 5th of Jan2020 at the CBD office, however today afternoon I got a message and email from DHA stating that all appointments for the 4th and 5th has been cancelled.
> 
> Wondering if anyone booked for the same date has received similar message
> ...


Same here. Had my appoitment schedule for the 7th of Jan at the Sydney CBD office and received a txt and email this afternoon saying my appointment has been cancelled as precautionary measure due to the covid-19 outbreak. I could not believe it. Wonder how long these people is now going to take to re-schedule or whether they will put us back in the queue or not. Damm I am so upset!!


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Red30 said:


> hello, fellow citizenship hunters, I ve applied back in March 2020 in Melbourne, obviously with no response from immi, now I am planning to move to Adelaide, can someone help me what steps I need to take ? will I lose my spot in the queue?


but you would need to change VIC driving licence -> SA driving licence and reupload it


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

Hey Guys! I need some help regarding my citizenship application. I received my PR on 10-Mar-2017 and made my first visit from 28-Apr-2017 till 16-May-2017. I then came back to Australia on 29-jun-2018. Have traveled outside Australia for five weeks from Nov to Dec 2019. 

Based on my details, what will be my permanent resident date and lawful resident date? 

When I add 28-Apr-2017 as my lawful residence date and add the above period of absence it calculates my intended date of application 5-Aug-2021. will this be correct? 

Appreciate your answers. thank you


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

sdf said:


> Hey Guys! I need some help regarding my citizenship application. I received my PR on 10-Mar-2017 and made my first visit from 28-Apr-2017 till 16-May-2017. I then came back to Australia on 29-jun-2018. Have traveled outside Australia for five weeks from Nov to Dec 2019.
> 
> Based on my details, what will be my permanent resident date and lawful resident date?
> 
> ...



Seems to be correct, but take note of the DHA disclaimer below:


The Commonwealth provides no representation or warranty as to the functionality of this free-standing interval calculator or the accuracy of the information produced by the calculator. The Commonwealth accepts no responsibility for any loss or damage arising from the reliance on incorrect information produced by the calculator howsoever caused.


So allow a few weeks buffer from the suggested date when you lodge.


----------



## Har3709 (Dec 16, 2020)

jfperez05 said:


> Same here. Had my appoitment schedule for the 7th of Jan at the Sydney CBD office and received a txt and email this afternoon saying my appointment has been cancelled as precautionary measure due to the covid-19 outbreak. I could not believe it. Wonder how long these people is now going to take to re-schedule or whether they will put us back in the queue or not. Damm I am so upset!!





jfperez05 said:


> Same here. Had my appoitment schedule for the 7th of Jan at the Sydney CBD office and received a txt and email this afternoon saying my appointment has been cancelled as precautionary measure due to the covid-19 outbreak. I could not believe it. Wonder how long these people is now going to take to re-schedule or whether they will put us back in the queue or not. Damm I am so upset!!


same here I had my wife appointment scheduled today and got cancelled 😡. Anyone on 8 th or 9th here that got cancelled?


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Why there is no update on Doha website about these cancellations in Sydney. 

Mine was scheduled for today aswell but got cancelled


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Has Melbourne stopped in-person citizenship tests again? I read (on another forum) some applicants saying their Jan appointments have been cancelled due to this recent outbreak?

It's ridiculous if thats the case....if rest everything is going BAU, they cant keep stopping the tests every time an outbreak happens... else come up with an alternate option...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hkaur said:


> Has Melbourne stopped in-person citizenship tests again? I read (on another forum) some applicants saying their Jan appointments have been cancelled due to this recent outbreak?
> 
> It's ridiculous if thats the case....if rest everything is going BAU, they cant keep stopping the tests every time an outbreak happens... else come up with an alternate option...


Are you sure they restarted ?
Quite a few of my friends are waiting for the invite, but none got it
Cheers


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

NB said:


> Are you sure they restarted ?
> Quite a few of my friends are waiting for the invite, but none got it
> Cheers


Thats what the website (Citizenship | COVID-19 and the border (homeaffairs.gov.au) )shows and also as per the press release (Citizenship appointments resume in all states and territories (homeaffairs.gov.au) )...I would like to believe what they say/show on the official websites....


----------



## Red30 (Jan 4, 2021)

thank 


ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> As per my understanding you wont lose your spot. One of my friends applied from Sydney , got a test call and then moved to Melb. He got the test call again in Melb but due to covid everything was cancelled. Hope this helps.


you for your help


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

TheEndofDays said:


> Seems to be correct, but take note of the DHA disclaimer below:
> 
> 
> The Commonwealth provides no representation or warranty as to the functionality of this free-standing interval calculator or the accuracy of the information produced by the calculator. The Commonwealth accepts no responsibility for any loss or damage arising from the reliance on incorrect information produced by the calculator howsoever caused.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

hkaur said:


> Has Melbourne stopped in-person citizenship tests again? I read (on another forum) some applicants saying their Jan appointments have been cancelled due to this recent outbreak?
> 
> It's ridiculous if thats the case....if rest everything is going BAU, they cant keep stopping the tests every time an outbreak happens... else come up with an alternate option...


If they are waiting for 0 days in Victoria to get test started, we already had 60 straight days of 0 virus and stil no one was being contacted for test. This is hopeless.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

ozrules said:


> If they are waiting for 0 days in Victoria to get test started, we already had 60 straight days of 0 virus and stil no one was being contacted for test. This is hopeless.


Also not sure how cricket matches can be played but citizenship tests cannot be done. May be crona is a sport lover.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Tapidum said:


> I am from Pakistan.
> As I did not have Birth Certificate, therefore, I submitted Passport, National Identity Card, Matric (Class 10 ) Certificate and Family Registration Certificate.
> Do all these documents suffice/replace Birth Cert ?


If both parents names are in English on FRC then no need to get birth certificate


----------



## Red30 (Jan 4, 2021)

CODeRUS said:


> but you would need to change VIC driving licence -> SA driving licence and reupload it


will do next week


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

Received the ceremony invitation from Brisbane Council today.
Test & interview on 21st Jan 2020
Approved on 17th September 2020
ceremony - 26th January 2021


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

debdut said:


> Received the ceremony invitation from Brisbane Council today.
> Test & interview on 21st Jan 2020
> Approved on 17th September 2020
> ceremony - 26th January 2021


Congrats! Would you mind sharing which venue you are invited to the ceremony?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

debdut said:


> Received the ceremony invitation from Brisbane Council today.
> Test & interview on 21st Jan 2020
> Approved on 17th September 2020
> ceremony - 26th January 2021


I am surprised it took 8 months for them to approve your application, after you attended the interview!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> I am surprised it took 8 months for them to approve your application, after yo


I have heard of a case who,was recently approved after nearly 2 years
Covid was a boon for many applicants as DHA dusted old files and processed them as they had nothing to approve in absence of tests
Cheers


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Congrats! Would you mind sharing which venue you are invited to the ceremony?


Royal International Convention Centre, Bowen Hills


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> I am surprised it took 8 months for them to approve your application, after you attended the interview!


i was not asked any further documents even, I just waited . My wife’s application was approved on the interview day, 22nd Jan 2020 but somehow mine was delayed.


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all forum members,
I met the residency requirement for my citizenship application yesterday. I have a question around not spending over 90 days before visa lodgment. 
At the time of visa application (if I lodge today) I will have 50days of travel in past 12months. However, I will return to Australia in March that will make my return date after 100 consecutive days. Although 40days will be after I have lodged the Citizenship application

Question is, whether this would delay my application, or cause any issues?

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseefforum said:


> Hi all forum members,
> I met the residency requirement for my citizenship application yesterday. I have a question around not spending over 90 days before visa lodgment.
> At the time of visa application (if I lodge today) I will have 50days of travel in past 12months. However, I will return to Australia in March that will make my return date after 100 consecutive days. Although 40days will be after I have lodged the Citizenship application
> 
> ...


I don’t think 100 days will be a big issue unless you have extensive travel previously also
Cheers


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

NB said:


> I don’t think 100 days will be a big issue unless you have extensive travel previously also
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I have extensive travelling history every 6months in past 5 years.

So I should add expected day of return even if its over 100days in my citizenship application?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

debdut said:


> i was not asked any further documents even, I just waited . My wife’s application was approved on the interview day, 22nd Jan 2020 but somehow mine was delayed.


Does anyone know what causes the delay of approval? I am quite clueless why some people get approved on the same day and some actually delays up to over a year or two.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseefforum said:


> Thanks NB. I have extensive travelling history every 6months in past 5 years.
> 
> So I should add expected day of return even if its over 100days in my citizenship application?


Did you check if you are eligible to apply for citizenship when you are offshore ?
Does the system allow you to proceed beyond page 6 ?
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Does anyone know what causes the delay of approval? I am quite clueless why some people get approved on the same day and some actually delays up to over a year or two.


It’s a mystery but my guess would be some red flag in the security clearance which requires further assessment 
Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s a mystery but my guess would be some red flag in the security clearance which requires further assessment
> Cheers


I have done my test and interview last month but no news ever since... =(


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2018)

Hi All,

I passed my interview/test on 11th of December in one the Northern Queensland tests centres. Unfortunately, my application status is still "Received". 

The interview was very quick and she only checked my driving licence. Questions were very basic.

I informed her about 2 things that I was not sure if I had to inform the department. The first issue was that I got the over speeding fine before the interview. She also was not sure if I need to report it or not ,however, to be on safe side, she wrote some comments regarding it in the system before asking me to inform the department. Then I mentioned that all my travel proof is in my old passport and since I got the new passport, the old passport is taken by relevant authority. She also wrote about it in her system.

Would it be wise if I email them to express my interest for online ceremony under these conditions to speed up the process (as I am not sure when will be thr next citizenship ceremony in rural center)? I am very keen to get Aus citizenship as soon as possible so I become eligible to apply certain jobs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I passed my interview/test on 11th of December in one the Northern Queensland tests centres. Unfortunately, my application status is still "Received".
> 
> ...


You cannot ask for virtual ceremony till you are approved
What you have informed during interviews was correct
Had you concealed it, it could have been a bigger issue
Cheers


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> You cannot ask for virtual ceremony till you are approved
> What you have informed during interviews was correct
> Had you concealed it, it could have been a bigger issue
> Cheers


Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> I have done my test and interview last month but no news ever since... =(


Post covid, Most applicants are getting approved soon as the department is sending targeted invites to only those applicants who have a high chance of getting approved quickly and scarce test slots are not wasted
Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Post covid, Most applicants are getting approved soon as the department is sending targeted invites to only those applicants who have a high chance of getting approved quickly and scarce test slots are not wasted
> Cheers


I guess you are telling me that it is just the matter of time now right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> I guess you are telling me that it is just the matter of time now right?


That’s correct 
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi group,

So can I upload more than one identity card into the application if I have resided in multiple countries ? Pcc would be required but just checking if we have to submit the id info as well ? Please share your advice. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi group,
> 
> So can I upload more than one identity card into the application if I have resided in multiple countries ? Pcc would be required but just checking if we have to submit the id info as well ? Please share your advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


You can upload as many id as you want
But remember that there is a limit of 50 documents in one application 
Cheers


----------



## Lodhi786 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi! 
I have recently moved to adelaide and have updated my address,new licence and bill.
My query is I have read some where that I have to email the adelaide home affairs centre about my move to speed up the process.
Does any one know the email address where I can contact adelaide processing centre or any one in the group who have done this.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lodhi786 said:


> Hi!
> I have recently moved to adelaide and have updated my address,new licence and bill.
> My query is I have read some where that I have to email the adelaide home affairs centre about my move to speed up the process.
> Does any one know the email address where I can contact adelaide processing centre or any one in the group who have done this.
> Thanks


You have done all you could
You now have to wait
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> You can upload as many id as you want
> But remember that there is a limit of 50 documents in one application
> Cheers


Thanks NB,

Even though the application does not require , do you think its a good idea to upload past work experience and current employment proof for them to consider ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> Even though the application does not require , do you think its a good idea to upload past work experience and current employment proof for them to consider ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I have not heard of anyone doing that
The documents you submitted during PR application will be available to the case officer 
DHA can get details about your employment through ATO, if they so desire or contact you
Irrelevant documents will only delay your application not expedite it
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> I have not heard of anyone doing that
> The documents you submitted during PR application will be available to the case officer
> DHA can get details about your employment through ATO, if they so desire or contact you
> Irrelevant documents will only delay your application not expedite it
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing your feedback.

It appears than to stick with the basic documents mentioned in the application such as pcc, driving licence, residential and identity deceleration. 

Not to complicate the situation by submitting docs that have not been asked for. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, quick question. Will we get any email notification when the application has been approved? I am feeling anxious and have been logging in the portal multiple times a day just incase I miss the approval. If we get notification via email it will save me from the trouble.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, quick question. Will we get any email notification when the application has been approved? I am feeling anxious and have been logging in the portal multiple times a day just incase I miss the approval. If we get notification via email it will save me from the trouble.


No notification via email.. only status will change in immi account to Approved and then later u will get a post mail.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a similar question on ceremony invite. Which one will happen first, when we are invited to attend citizenship ceremony?
1. Email notification
2. Letter under "Messages" in Immi
3. Postal mail Invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> I have a similar question on ceremony invite. Which one will happen first, when we are invited to attend citizenship ceremony?
> 1. Email notification
> 2. Letter under "Messages" in Immi
> 3. Postal mail Invite


It depends whether you get a virtual ceremony or a traditional ceremony from the council
In both scenarios, there is no message in Immiaccount 
If it’s a virtual ceremony, you will only get an email from dha
If it’s a traditional ceremony, then some councils do send an email invite but most still rely on AUS post to send you the invite
Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

debdut said:


> Received the ceremony invitation from Brisbane Council today.
> Test & interview on 21st Jan 2020
> Approved on 17th September 2020
> ceremony - 26th January 2021


Did you receive email or postal mail?


----------



## Bellaussie (Dec 7, 2020)

My husband application 
Submit date:28/09/2020
Sent interview date: 7/01/2021
Interview date:19/02/2021
Reschedule: 15/01/2021

I also applied for citizenship with my daughter (9 yo) :17/09/2020
Further assessment:28/11/2020
Still waiting (((


----------



## Har3709 (Dec 16, 2020)

Bellaussie said:


> My husband application
> Submit date:28/09/2020
> Sent interview date: 7/01/2021
> Interview date:19/02/2021
> ...


Where u located


----------



## Bellaussie (Dec 7, 2020)

Har3709 said:


> Where u located


Perth


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bellaussie said:


> My husband application
> Submit date:28/09/2020
> Sent interview date: 7/01/2021
> Interview date:19/02/2021
> ...


Further assessment?
Were you asked to submit additional documents?
Cheers


----------



## Bellaussie (Dec 7, 2020)

NB said:


> Further assessment?
> Were you asked to submit additional documents?
> Cheers


Yes. They requested birth certificate from me and my daughter although I added them. I added them again after request letter. Still no news


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys,
I am based in Melbourne. When applying for citizenship, I have the option to select testing centre.

Although, my nearest testing centre is Melbourne, would there be any harm or benefit in selecting a regional testing centre, such as Ballarat or Bendigo etc ?

The objective is to reduce waiting period, if possible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bym007 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am based in Melbourne. When applying for citizenship, I have the option to select testing centre.
> 
> Although, my nearest testing centre is Melbourne, would there be any harm or benefit in selecting a regional testing centre, such as Ballarat or Bendigo etc ?
> ...


You can choose Hobart if you like, but you will be allotted the test centre closest to your residential address at the time of invite
Cheers


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Did you receive email or postal mail?


Through Aus post, mail


----------



## Dpace (Jan 9, 2021)

samareddy84 said:


> Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990 ?
> Yes or no
> We came to Australia 2016 than got PR 2019
> 
> ...


hey mate i am also confused in this question did you get any answer let me thanks... Should i click yes or no Thank you


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Did you check if you are eligible to apply for citizenship when you are offshore ?
> Does the system allow you to proceed beyond page 6 ?
> Cheers


Yes NB. I applied last night. I was able to proceed and submit thr application. I also spoke to the Department of Home Affairs and they said >100days won't cause issues but the process may be delayed until I return to Australia


----------



## Ausdreamz (Feb 8, 2013)

Dear Forumites,

I have my citizenship interview scheduled for next week , Recently had a baby (yet to be named). Would like to know if I need to update this detail in application.

Cheers,


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

Dear all

I have a few questions regarding the process of translating documents using NAATI, (I haven't done it before).

Do I need to physically show them the original documents to be translated or can I send them through an email?
On the NAATI translated document do they attach a copy of my original document or put any reference to it?
Does the certifier have to be listed on the NAATI website or can I use any of the websites that provide the service (are they reliable?)
If they send the translated docs through email can I show a _print out _at the interview or an original one with the seal issued by them needed?
Thanks a lot and really appreciate your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin511 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have a few questions regarding the process of translating documents using NAATI, (I haven't done it before).
> 
> ...


1. Scan and send through email
2. They will attach the original and translated versions together
3. You should use a NAATI certified translator. His credentials should be mentioned in the translated letter
4. YES
Cheers


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello Friends,

Which Cities are conducting online citizenship ceremonies at the moment?
Particularly Perth?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arslan Ahsan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Which Cities are conducting online citizenship ceremonies at the moment?
> Particularly Perth?
> ...


Officially the program has been would down
But DHA is conducting some online ceremonies based on the request by the applicants 
If you have a credible reason you may get one, irrespective of your location 
It’s totally a matter of luck 
Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Questions about Online Citizenship ceremonies. How long are they currently? Do you have to sing the Australia's national anthem at any point in the online ceremony? Thanks.


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

Did u already apply for


jfperez05 said:


> Questions about Online Citizenship ceremonies. How long are they currently? Do you have to sing the Australia's national anthem at any point in the online ceremony? Thanks.





jfperez05 said:


> Questions about Online Citizenship ceremonies. How long are they currently? Do you have to sing the Australia's national anthem at any point in the online ceremony? Thanks.


Did u already apply for online ceremony and which city please?


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. Scan and send through email
> 2. They will attach the original and translated versions together
> 3. You should use a NAATI certified translator. His credentials should be mentioned in the translated letter
> 4. YES
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB!


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi All, My question is once I met the residency timframe will DHA sent me invitation to apply for citizenship or I can initiate my application? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nav23 said:


> Hi All, My question is once I met the residency timframe will DHA sent me invitation to apply for citizenship or I can initiate my application? Thanks


DHA will not invite you
You have to apply online through Immiaccount 
If you meet the residency requirements, then only the system will allow you to move beyond page 6
Cheers


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

NB said:


> DHA will not invite you
> You have to apply online through Immiaccount
> If you meet the residency requirements, then only the system will allow you to move beyond page 6
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Nav23 said:


> Thanks NB


I have one more question if you could help. I have submitted my Home country PCC at the time of PR application and after that I didn’t go to my home country. Still do I need to submit the PCC again? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nav23 said:


> I have one more question if you could help. I have submitted my Home country PCC at the time of PR application and after that I didn’t go to my home country. Still do I need to submit the PCC again? Thanks


Not required
But the CO has the over riding powers to ask for one if he so desires
Cheers


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

NB said:


> Not required
> But the CO has the over riding powers to ask for one if he so desires
> Cheers


Thank you a lot.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

jfperez05 said:


> Questions about Online Citizenship ceremonies. How long are they currently? Do you have to sing the Australia's national anthem at any point in the online ceremony? Thanks.


It can be as short as 5 minutes assuming no issues with internet/webex. No you won’t have to sing the anthem but you need to recite the pledge.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

They have updated the citizenship website a few days ago, imagine regional Victoria offices are still closed! that's ridiculous! this is just an indication of how are they processing applications in victoria overall, meaning all Melburnian applicants are going to continue suffering. very frustrating, I am really considering moving to Perth to get the test sooner. 
"In-person citizenship appointments and tests normally conducted by Services Australia have resumed in all regional locations except Victoria"


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi all

I'll be applying online this February and already started preparing supporting docs. 

The identity declaration 1195 Q1 asks for *transaction reference* *number* for the online application. Does it mean I have to wait until I lodge the application to get it signed?

Appreciate your response. 
Thank you


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Arslan Ahsan said:


> Did u already apply for
> 
> 
> 
> Did u already apply for online ceremony and which city please?


Hey,

No. I have not applied nor I have receive invitation to apply for online ceremony.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

kevin511 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'll be applying online this February and already started preparing supporting docs.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I did.


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

prasannakp84 said:


> Yes, that is what I did.


I see. I thought we could have it signed and upload at the time of submission. 

Thanks


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

kevin511 said:


> I see. I thought we could have it signed and upload at the time of submission.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried filling the online form? When you stop in the middle of the form, try to log out and log back to see whether you can see the detail of the reference at the "My application summary" page.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

nightcrawler said:


> They have updated the citizenship website a few days ago, imagine regional Victoria offices are still closed! that's ridiculous! this is just an indication of how are they processing applications in victoria overall, meaning all Melburnian applicants are going to continue suffering. very frustrating, I am really considering moving to Perth to get the test sooner.
> "In-person citizenship appointments and tests normally conducted by Services Australia have resumed in all regional locations except Victoria"


I can see the tests in Melb are being conducted as per their website


Department of Home Affairs office, Melbourne VIC
Also calling them, they tell that tests have been started in Melb.Although we have not heard of anyone on this forum about the same. I remember some one on this forum posted in Dec, that one of their friends have got test invite in Melb. So hope anyone on this forum can confirm that, it would be great.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

ozrules said:


> I can see the tests in Melb are being conducted as per their website
> 
> 
> Department of Home Affairs office, Melbourne VIC
> Also calling them, they tell that tests have been started in Melb.Although we have not heard of anyone on this forum about the same. I remember some one on this forum posted in Dec, that one of their friends have got test invite in Melb. So hope anyone on this forum can confirm that, it would be great.


I read that back in Dec, but it's still illogical not to see people on this forum getting invites although many of them have their tests canceled early last year because of COVID!


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Brisbane City Council has updated the ceremony dates for 2021








Citizenship information


Find out what you need to do to become an Australian citizen. Also find information on Council's citizenship ceremonies, held at City Hall.




www.brisbane.qld.gov.au


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Brisbane City Council has updated the ceremony dates for 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same as they mentioned in FB post. But, I am wondering where did that 600 invitations go for Jan ceremony??!


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

haha90 said:


> Have you tried filling the online form? When you stop in the middle of the form, try to log out and log back to see whether you can see the detail of the reference at the "My application summary" page.


Thanks a lot.

Like you said I can see the reference number, will use it.

Cheers!


----------



## kishore2b (Dec 27, 2012)

bharathi039 said:


> Pretty much the same as they mentioned in FB post. But, I am wondering where did that 600 invitations go for Jan ceremony??!


Any idea what is the email address to request for a virtual ceremony. 

Thanks


----------



## Ballu (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey friends...

Do we have any update on the cancelled interview/test that were scheduled for in the 1st week of Jan2021....any information plz?


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

We will be eligible to apply for Citizenship in March 2021. We have expired police clearance certificates from the countries we lived before, but we haven't visited the countries after we got the police clearance certificates. Do we still need to get new police clearance certificates? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> We will be eligible to apply for Citizenship in March 2021. We have expired police clearance certificates from the countries we lived before, but we haven't visited the countries after we got the police clearance certificates. Do we still need to get new police clearance certificates?
> 
> Thanks


Have you visited the countries after getting the PR ?
Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Have you visited the countries after getting the PR ?
> Cheers


No, we haven't.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> No, we haven't.


Then it would not be required
But remember that the CO has over riding powers to ask for a PCC, if he so desires
Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Then it would not be required
> But remember that the CO has over riding powers to ask for a PCC, if he so desires
> Cheers


Thank you for the information.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

kishore2b said:


> Any idea what is the email address to request for a virtual ceremony.
> 
> Thanks


[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello, 

Is there anyone waiting for ceremony from Canning Vale council Perth? 
if yes, what is the average wait time from approval to ceremony date?
Thanks.


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello Everyone and especially the experts,
i just have some basic question in regards to the application which i have already submitted. 
I received PR in early 2019 and i applied exactly in 1 year (in early 2020) for citizenship through immi. I have submitted all the required documents i think. I have only travelled to NZ for holidays for 5-6 days in december 2019. In the past 10 years i have been to India and have been to other country and lived there for 5-6 years. i have the PCC from India and from another country. My question is, should i upload the both PCCs or it is not required as i did not travel almost anywhere after receiving PR? 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saminsydney said:


> Hello Everyone and especially the experts,
> i just have some basic question in regards to the application which i have already submitted.
> I received PR in early 2019 and i applied exactly in 1 year (in early 2020) for citizenship through immi. I have submitted all the required documents i think. I have only travelled to NZ for holidays for 5-6 days in december 2019. In the past 10 years i have been to India and have been to other country and lived there for 5-6 years. i have the PCC from India and from another country. My question is, should i upload the both PCCs or it is not required as i did not travel almost anywhere after receiving PR?
> 
> Thank you.


If you have already got the PCCs, then no harm in uploading them
If you haven’t got them, then no sense in applying and getting them
Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Good news for Victorian applicants. I have got test call (Melb) for mid of Feb (initially called on Apr2020 for test but cancelled due to COVID). 
Lets hope for the best and keep your hopes high


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

NB said:


> If you have already got the PCCs, then no harm in uploading them
> If you haven’t got them, then no sense in applying and getting them
> Cheers


Thank you so much for replying. i just checked the processing times on the website and they havent updated it since november. Do you have any rough estimate from the trend you are seeing on this forum, in regards to interview or test date if someone has applied in April 2020? i think i am pretty close to hearing something back from the department but just wanted to ask you because i know you will have a rough idea.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

ozrules said:


> ve got test call (Melb) for mid of Fe





ozrules said:


> Good news for Victorian applicants. I have got test call (Melb) for mid of Feb (initially called on Apr2020 for test but cancelled due to COVID).
> Lets hope for the best and keep your hopes high


great news .. congrats, finally they have started calling applicants for tests


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

ozrules said:


> Good news for Victorian applicants. I have got test call (Melb) for mid of Feb (initially called on Apr2020 for test but cancelled due to COVID).
> Lets hope for the best and keep your hopes high


Good to hear that...all the best!!!
When did you apply for citizenship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saminsydney said:


> Thank you so much for replying. i just checked the processing times on the website and they havent updated it since november. Do you have any rough estimate from the trend you are seeing on this forum, in regards to interview or test date if someone has applied in April 2020? i think i am pretty close to hearing something back from the department but just wanted to ask you because i know you will have a rough idea.


Test invites also depend on the state from which you are applying 
ACT is fastest and vic is slowest
Moreover some applicants even within the above states get invited in a few months and others wait for years
Cheers


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

There were discussions regarding interview / tests appointment cancellations in Sydney. 

Just want to update that I had my interview & test yesterday and it went ahead as scheduled. For those who got cancelled in the first week, should expect to get their appointment rescheduled sooner.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

rkrone said:


> There were discussions regarding interview / tests appointment cancellations in Sydney.
> 
> Just want to update that I had my interview & test yesterday and it went ahead as scheduled. For those who got cancelled in the first week, should expect to get their appointment rescheduled sooner.


Awesome! Thanks for the update.
Did you go to the Sydney office in Lee St? Wonder if you asked the official about those canceleld interviews? Mine was schedule for the 7th of January and got cancelled on the 4th. Bummer!


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

jfperez05 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the update.
> Did you go to the Sydney office in Lee St? Wonder if you asked the official about those canceleld interviews? Mine was schedule for the 7th of January and got cancelled on the 4th. Bummer!


Yes, I went to the office in Lee Street. No, didn't ask about cancelled interviews. Don't think they wouldn't have entertained generic questions not relating to my application.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

rkrone said:


> Yes, I went to the office in Lee Street. No, didn't ask about cancelled interviews. Don't think they wouldn't have entertained generic questions not relating to my application.


I think they are also getting very frustrated about it... hahha....

Did you get any info about approval? There's a lot of rumours about signature not ready for the new minister to approve.


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Great. 

What was your timeline?




rkrone said:


> Yes, I went to the office in Lee Street. No, didn't ask about cancelled interviews. Don't think they wouldn't have entertained generic questions not relating to my application.


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> I think they are also getting very frustrated about it... hahha....
> 
> Did you get any info about approval? There's a lot of rumours about signature not ready for the new minister to approve.


Hi 
wife got test in Sydney today. Approved today. Where will approval arrive. How can I ask for virtual ceremony.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aryalbishna said:


> Hi
> wife got test in Sydney today. Approved today. Where will approval arrive. How can I ask for virtual ceremony.


You can email your request to
[email protected]
But the chances are low as the program has been wound down
You will get the approval letter by post in 3-4 weeks, but it has no significance even if you don’t get it
Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

aryalbishna said:


> Hi
> wife got test in Sydney today. Approved today. Where will approval arrive. How can I ask for virtual ceremony.


Interesting... I have followed alot of forum and this is one of the very first one that got approved since 23rd Dec 2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aryalbishna said:


> Hi
> wife got test in Sydney today. Approved today. Where will approval arrive. How can I ask for virtual ceremony.


When did she apply ?
Cheers


----------



## yusufa (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi everyone
Applied citizenship 24 November 2020
Invitation for test received 24 December 2020
Conducted test & interview on 4 January 2021
Approved 14 January 2021
Waiting for ceremony date..
Perth / City of Vincent
Good luck


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

yusufa said:


> Hi everyone
> Applied citizenship 24 November 2020
> Invitation for test received 24 December 2020
> Conducted test & interview on 4 January 2021
> ...


You apply online or via post office?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yusufa (Oct 19, 2019)

goran_oh said:


> You apply online or via post office?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Online


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

yusufa said:


> Hi everyone
> Applied citizenship 24 November 2020
> Invitation for test received 24 December 2020
> Conducted test & interview on 4 January 2021
> ...


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

yusufa said:


> Hi everyone
> Applied citizenship 24 November 2020
> Invitation for test received 24 December 2020
> Conducted test & interview on 4 January 2021
> ...


That was super quick..good on you


----------



## tg1521 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello everyone I am from Sydney
Here is my timeline:
Submit date: 09/05/2020 with my husband
Test invite: 14/01/2021
Test date: 15/02/2021 for both of us
Reschedule: 09/02/2021
Parramatta Office
Good luck!


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

tg1521 said:


> Hello everyone I am from Sydney
> Here is my timeline:
> Submit date: 09/05/2020 with my husband
> Test invite: 14/01/2021
> ...


Nice. 

One question. How do you get to choose between paramatta or syndey cbd office?

Is this something automatic allocation or need to be mentioned in the application ?

Are there any centers other than this 2 ?



Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tg1521 (Jan 14, 2021)

Inspiration said:


> Nice.
> 
> One question. How do you get to choose between paramatta or syndey cbd office?
> 
> ...


There were two options for me to choose ( Parramatta Home Affairs and Sydney CBD). I chose Parramatta because it is nearer to my home. I think it's up to your address, there will be more locations. 😄


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

tg1521 said:


> There were two options for me to choose ( Parramatta Home Affairs and Sydney CBD). I chose Parramatta because it is nearer to my home. I think it's up to your address, there will be more locations.


 Thanks tg1521

So its like when you are doing the application online, one may receive these options to select from ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tg1521 (Jan 14, 2021)

Inspiration said:


> Thanks tg1521
> 
> So its like when you are doing the application online, one may receive these options to select from ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Exactly.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife just receive email with appointment for Feb 12.
Due to elegibility, she and I applied one more apart. I applied on March 2020 and she in April 2020.
I received my invitation in Dec 2020 for interview and test on 7 Jan 2021, however, got cancelled 3 days before due to COVID outbreak in Sydney.
Now she is ahead of me with invitation.

Not sure why they do not reschedule us if they are already sending invitations to others!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> My wife just receive email with appointment for Feb 12.
> Due to elegibility, she and I applied one more apart. I applied on March 2020 and she in April 2020.
> I received my invitation in Dec 2020 for interview and test on 7 Jan 2021, however, got cancelled 3 days before due to COVID outbreak in Sydney.
> Now she is ahead of me with invitation.
> ...


There is nothing you can do except to grin and bear it
Cheers


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

I received invitation to attend test on 14/1/21 (yesterday)
It was for 8/2/21, i rescheduled it, preponed it to today, 15/1/21(was lucky enough to find available slots).
Attended interview and test today. 
Application status changed to "Approved" today. 
So i guess now i have to wait for ceremony date. 
Will i receive the ceremony invite just by email or it will be seen on Immi account as well? 
since the application already says "approved", what would be the next status?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saminsydney said:


> I received invitation to attend test on 14/1/21 (yesterday)
> It was for 8/2/21, i rescheduled it, preponed it to today, 15/1/21(was lucky enough to find available slots).
> Attended interview and test today.
> Application status changed to "Approved" today.
> ...


Congratulations 
If you get a traditional ceremony, then the invite will probably come by post from your local council 
Only very few councils send by email
You can try for virtual ceremony if you are interested 
Once you have done the ceremony, the application will show finalised
Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

saminsydney said:


> I received invitation to attend test on 14/1/21 (yesterday)
> It was for 8/2/21, i rescheduled it, preponed it to today, 15/1/21(was lucky enough to find available slots).
> Attended interview and test today.
> Application status changed to "Approved" today.
> ...


Congratulations!

What city and office did you attend?


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

POM said:


> Great.
> 
> What was your timeline?


Here's my citizenship application timeline - 

Application Submitted - 01/02/2020
Citizenship Appointment Letter received - 02/12/2020
Interview & Test - 13/01/2021 [Sydney]
Current Status - My application got approved the same day. Wife's (and kid's) status is still shown as Received
Ceremony - Awaiting my wife's application to be approved as we have requested a joint ceremony


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> If you get a traditional ceremony, then the invite will probably come by post from your local council
> Only very few councils send by email
> You can try for virtual ceremony if you are interested
> ...


Thanks a lot. There is only one email for virtual ceremony isnt it? 
i am in Sydney.


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

jfperez05 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What city and office did you attend?


Sydney, Parramatta office.


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

NB said:


> You can email your request to
> [email protected]
> But the chances are low as the program has been wound down
> You will get the approval letter by post in 3-4 weeks, but it has no significance even if you don’t get it
> Cheers


Thanks . When I get the approval will I get details for ceremony same day or different letter will arrive for ceremony. Anyone here for ceremony in bayside council.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aryalbishna said:


> Thanks . When I get the approval will I get details for ceremony same day or different letter will arrive for ceremony. Anyone here for ceremony in bayside council.


There is a delay of several months before you get a traditional ceremony 
You will be informed by post when you are allotted a ceremony by your local council 
Cheers


----------



## Melbournian89 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi All,

I live in Melbourne (3000). I applied on 20/11/2020 and status is received.

My Question to Melbourne applicants :

What was was your answer to..

"Which is the Immigration office closest to where the applicant lives? "


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi Guys. I live in Melbourne. My wife applied for citizenship by conferral .
Date of application submitted with all documents 17th August.
Application status received. 
Any one have update if they are processing applications now. Bcz there is no change to her application. How long is processing taking nowadays. Help appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Melbournian89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I live in Melbourne (3000). I applied on 20/11/2020 and status is received.
> 
> ...


2 Lonsdale St, Melbourne VIC 3004


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> Hi Guys. I live in Melbourne. My wife applied for citizenship by conferral .
> Date of application submitted with all documents 17th August.
> Application status received.
> Any one have update if they are processing applications now. Bcz there is no change to her application. How long is processing taking nowadays. Help appreciated.
> Thanks


Because of covid everything has been delayed. Apparently Department's Melbourne office has commenced appointments but members are yet to report it. In the next few months you should hear something about test appointment.


----------



## Ahmpt (Dec 11, 2020)

NB said:


> DHA is inviting only those applicants who have a high probability of getting approved
> They want to clear as many applications as they can to reduce the backlog
> I am sure you will not have to wait long for approval
> Cheers



I have had my application status change to approved Friday the 15th Jan 2021.


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

Ahmpt said:


> I have had my application status change to approved Friday the 15th Jan 2021.


Mine was changed at 14 jan. which council are you in. Did u got email saying it’s approved?. Can you update when u got letter for ceremony.


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

Has anyone in NSW applied for a virtual ceremony? how long does it take to get a response from them? what are the chances of getting it approved?


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

@NB any idea? 


sthareja said:


> Has anyone in NSW applied for a virtual ceremony? how long does it take to get a response from them? what are the chances of getting it approved?


----------



## Melbournian89 (Jan 17, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> 2 Lonsdale St, Melbourne VIC 3004


Which is the Immigration office closest to where the applicant lives?

*Office: Australia, Melbourne Regional Office*

I gave this as answer.


----------



## Melbournian89 (Jan 17, 2021)

Melbournian89 said:


> Which is the Immigration office closest to where the applicant lives?
> 
> *Office: Australia, Melbourne Regional Office*
> 
> I gave this as answer.



Could you please check what exactly you gave as answer in the application pdf. (If you are from melbourne)


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Melbournian89 said:


> Which is the Immigration office closest to where the applicant lives?
> 
> *Office: Australia, Melbourne Regional Office*
> 
> I gave this as answer.


Yes, even I answered that. 
2 Lonsdale St, Melbourne VIC 3004 is the actual address of *Office: Australia, Melbourne Regional Office*


----------



## Melbournian89 (Jan 17, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes, even I answered that.
> 2 Lonsdale St, Melbourne VIC 3004 is the actual address of *Office: Australia, Melbourne Regional Office*


Thanks a lot. Can you please share your milestone timelines..(again).

About me : I live in Melbourne (3000). I applied on 20/11/2020 and status is received.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey group,

Currently when I try to access the citizenship app won't less me pass further than pg 6 due to residence requirement. 

I wanted to know does the system accounts for the date from the first entry ? And it will automatically allow me to proceed once 4 years duration will complete ?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hey group,
> 
> Currently when I try to access the citizenship app won't less me pass further than pg 6 due to residence requirement.
> 
> ...


If you are entering the dates correctly, the system will allow you to proceed beyond page 6 only when you are eligible 
From the date that you are allowed to proceed, make a buffer of a few days and then only actually submit your application 
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Melbournian89 said:


> Thanks a lot. Can you please share your milestone timelines..(again).
> 
> About me : I live in Melbourne (3000). I applied on 20/11/2020 and status is received.


A lot of time has passed so my timeline is irrelevant.


----------



## Melbournian89 (Jan 17, 2021)

NB said:


> If you are entering the dates correctly, the system will allow you to proceed beyond page 6 only when you are eligible
> From the date that you are allowed to proceed, make a buffer of a few days and then only actually submit your application
> Cheers


The system is designed in a way it should work as guidelines.

you cant proceed if your residency calculator is not PASSED.

And it will automatically allow me to proceed once 4 years duration will complete ? Yes.

Apply after 4 years are complete and you must not have stayed outside Australia for 1 year and 90 days in recent one year.






Residence Calculator


This calculator will assist you to determine whether you satisfy the residence requirements for an application for conferral of Australian citizenship.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au






*How to use the calculator*

To use the residence calculator, you need to enter exact dates of:


your permanent residence
your lawful residence
your intended lodgement
your travel in and out of Australia in the last 4 years
For example, you might have arrived in Australia on 1 June 2012 holding a temporary visa. Then on 4 September 2016, we granted you a permanent visa. So, your lawful residence date is 1 June 2012 and your permanent residence date is 4 September 2016.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Melbournian89 said:


> The system is designed in a way it should work as guidelines.
> 
> you cant proceed if your residency calculator is not PASSED.
> 
> ...


The residence calculator doesn’t work correctly all the time
It showed I was eligible for citizenship quite a few days before the system allowed me to proceed beyond page 6
There was no change of dates which I put in the calculator or in Immiaccount when applying
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> If you are entering the dates correctly, the system will allow you to proceed beyond page 6 only when you are eligible
> From the date that you are allowed to proceed, make a buffer of a few days and then only actually submit your application
> Cheers


Where are you asking to enter the dates ? Does it ask in the application till page 6 ?

Isn't the residence calculator a completely same thing 

I was shown this message " Based on information held on Departmental systems the applicant does not meet the general residence requirements. A residence exemption or discretion may be applicable to the applicant's circumstances. Applicants must consider this information carefully to determine if a residence exemption or discretion is applicable to their circumstances."

So that was my question that with in the application I am not asked to input the arrival date and being shown the above message as the system had already calculated my first arrival date. 


Please advice 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Where are you asking to enter the dates ? Does it ask in the application till page 6 ?
> 
> Isn't the residence calculator a completely same thing
> 
> ...


I don’t remember the sequence of questions as I applied quite sometime back
If you are not asked the dates, and yet the system doesn’t allow you to proceed beyond page 6, then you have no option but to wait till such time that you are allowed
What is the difference between the residence calculator and the Immiaccount calculations, I am not aware
I can only tell you my experience which was that there was a lag between the dates of the residence calculator and the Immiaccount system calculations 
Cheers


----------



## Melbournian89 (Jan 17, 2021)

NB said:


> I don’t remember the sequence of questions as I applied quite sometime back
> If you are not asked the dates, and yet the system doesn’t allow you to proceed beyond page 6, then you have no option but to wait till such time that you are allowed
> What is the difference between the residence calculator and the Immiaccount calculations, I am not aware
> I can only tell you my experience which was that there was a lag between the dates of the residence calculator and the Immiaccount system calculations
> Cheers



Send us all the relevant dates and I will see what is wrong...



your permanent residence
your lawful residence
your intended lodgement
your travel in and out of Australia in the last 4 years


----------



## Ahmpt (Dec 11, 2020)

aryalbishna said:


> Mine was changed at 14 jan. which council are you in. Did u got email saying it’s approved?. Can you update when u got letter for ceremony.


No l didn't get an email saying that my application was approved. Palmerston Council, what about your council aryalbishnia?


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am in Sydney and in the process of filling citizenship application. Looks like Sydney has got two offices CBD and Parramatta - any idea which one is better in terms of processing timelines or would that be same for whole of NSW? Since i have to choose the office, would like to pick a faster one! Also, do we need to have original documents for the Test appointment? Some of my original documents are in India, if they are required then i need to plan to get them posted. Any inputs will be helpful. thanks.


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

Ahmpt said:


> No l didn't get an email saying that my application was approved. Palmerston Council, what about your council aryalbishnia?


Mine is bay council I have not received letter too. I guess we both are getting by post. I am trying to find way to get faster approval. Probably online..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthiktk said:


> Hi Everyone, I am in Sydney and in the process of filling citizenship application. Looks like Sydney has got two offices CBD and Parramatta - any idea which one is better in terms of processing timelines or would that be same for whole of NSW? Since i have to choose the office, would like to pick a faster one! Also, do we need to have original documents for the Test appointment? Some of my original documents are in India, if they are required then i need to plan to get them posted. Any inputs will be helpful. thanks.


No matter which office you choose, you will be allotted the office nearest to your residence for the test and interview
Technically the interviewer is supposed to verify the originals of all the documents that you have uploaded as evidence during application, but due to covid, except your current id nothing is being verified
But it’s too big a risk to take
It’s best that you get all the documents by courier
It’s just a couple of thousand rupees but you will have peace of mind
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

aryalbishna said:


> Mine is bay council I have not received letter too. I guess we both are getting by post. I am trying to find way to get faster approval. Probably online..


Approval letter is sent by post and only displayed in immi account. No email notification is sent to confirm that the application is approved.


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

T


mustafa01 said:


> Because of covid everything has been delayed. Apparently Department's Melbourne office has commenced appointments but members are yet to report it. In the next few months you should hear something about test appointment.


Thank you.


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

sthareja said:


> Has anyone in NSW applied for a virtual ceremony? how long does it take to get a response from them? what are the chances of getting it approved?


Anyone?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sthareja said:


> Has anyone in NSW applied for a virtual ceremony? how long does it take to get a response from them? what are the chances of getting it approved?


Officially DHA has wound down the virtual ceremony program
But some applicants all over the country are getting virtual ceremonies 
It’s just a question of luck 
But in view of the new strain of covid, maybe the department will restart the process to avoid large gatherings
Everything has once again become uncertain 
Cheers


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

Has anyone changed address after the citizenship application has been submitted? Can I change address without providing a rent contract as I will be living at my relative house and not renting one? I am considering moving to WA to get the test and ceremony done faster, it has been 6 months since I applied and no updates, looking at the other applicants seems it’s gonna be a long way for me before getting the invite.


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

I applied my citizenship on 17-May-2020 and after looking the above comments, I am hoping to get the test invite soon. However, I changed my address and attached the documents to the application so I am wondering if that will impact my application? I moved from Sydney CBD to Sydney Parramatta Council. Moreover, I recently got married and my wife is Australian citizen.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

What's the waiting period for someone in Melbourne? 
My friend applied last year in Jan and his application is still in the received status
Do people get test dates quickly or 1 year is average?

I know it depends on person to person but just looking for a general timeline


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> What's the waiting period for someone in Melbourne?
> My friend applied last year in Jan and his application is still in the received status
> Do people get test dates quickly or 1 year is average?
> 
> I know it depends on person to person but just looking for a general timeline


Vic is more then a year
NSW has reduced to it to 7-9 months
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinny06 said:


> I applied my citizenship on 17-May-2020 and after looking the above comments, I am hoping to get the test invite soon. However, I changed my address and attached the documents to the application so I am wondering if that will impact my application? I moved from Sydney CBD to Sydney Parramatta Council. Moreover, I recently got married and my wife is Australian citizen.


Both the factors shouldn’t affect the test invite
You can expect it in a couple of months if COVID doesn’t blow up
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nightcrawler said:


> Has anyone changed address after the citizenship application has been submitted? Can I change address without providing a rent contract as I will be living at my relative house and not renting one? I am considering moving to WA to get the test and ceremony done faster, it has been 6 months since I applied and no updates, looking at the other applicants seems it’s gonna be a long way for me before getting the invite.


Rent contract is not a must
You can give anyone of the residence proofs like bank statement, or drivers license also 
Cheers


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi all, my application has been approved yesterday.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hi all, my application has been approved yesterday.


congratulations!


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

ultramonkey313 said:


> i all, my application has be





ultramonkey313 said:


> Hi all, my application has been approved yesterday.


Your timeline please?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

POM said:


> Your timeline please?


Application Submission: 19/07/2020
Invitation for test: 2/10/2020
Test/Interview: 23/11/2020
Approval: 18/1/2021


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

nightcrawler said:


> Has anyone changed address after the citizenship application has been submitted? Can I change address without providing a rent contract as I will be living at my relative house and not renting one? I am considering moving to WA to get the test and ceremony done faster, it has been 6 months since I applied and no updates, looking at the other applicants seems it’s gonna be a long way for me before getting the invite.


I did, I moved from Sydney to Brisbane.
The fun fact is, I changed my address in the application to QLD, but later in the same week I have received test invitation to Syd test centre  so I called the DoHA, they said they will cancel the invitation and transfer me to QLD. After a week, they called me back saying "Oh, it seems you have moved to QLD, we will have to cancel the invitation". Anyway, they did cancel it, and after two more weeks, I received a new invitation to Brisbane location.
I was able to re-schedule the test to an earlier date, so now all passed and approved! 

Re documents. I haven't provided any document as such when changed the address. But on the test, they did ask me for my Driving License and asked whether the address there is my current address. I had other docs with me like utilities invoice etc, but they didn't look at them.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

LanaAbs said:


> I did, I moved from Sydney to Brisbane.
> The fun fact is, I changed my address in the application to QLD, but later in the same week I have received test invitation to Syd test centre  so I called the DoHA, they said they will cancel the invitation and transfer me to QLD. After a week, they called me back saying "Oh, it seems you have moved to QLD, we will have to cancel the invitation". Anyway, they did cancel it, and after two more weeks, I received a new invitation to Brisbane location.
> I was able to re-schedule the test to an earlier date, so now all passed and approved!
> 
> Re documents. I haven't provided any document as such when changed the address. But on the test, they did ask me for my Driving License and asked whether the address there is my current address. I had other docs with me like utilities invoice etc, but they didn't look at them.


thanks heaps for the detailed reply Lana, fingers crossed.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello Guys,
Any idea how much time does it take and what's the process for Indian PCC from Sydney? Indian passport was renewed from the indian consulate in Sydney and it has Australian address. Doesn't have any indian address.

Had my test/Interview in Sydney CBD today. Test and interview done.
Though i was less than 90 days in India (around 80 days) after PR approval, but the CO asked me for PCC.
Not sure why they waited for 7 and half months to ask for PCC. 

i will have to apply for PCC and then only my application will proceed to the next stage - Ceremony.

Here is my timeline
Citizenship application submission - 26th May 2020 , Sydney CBD
Interview / Test email received - 15th Jan 2021
Test Date 16th Feb 2021
Rescheduled Test date 19th Jan 2021


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

HI Everyone, I am applying for myself and my minor daughter. My wife isn't part of the application, do i need to upload any permission letter from my wife to include my daughter in the application? If so, can anyone help me with the letter format? Thanks in advance.


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> HI Everyone, I am applying for myself and my minor daughter. My wife isn't part of the application, do i need to upload any permission letter from my wife to include my daughter in the application? If so, can anyone help me with the letter format? Thanks in advance.


Anyone please?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

karthiktk said:


> HI Everyone, I am applying for myself and my minor daughter. My wife isn't part of the application, do i need to upload any permission letter from my wife to include my daughter in the application? If so, can anyone help me with the letter format? Thanks in advance.


No permission letter required


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

prasannakp84 said:


> No permission letter required


Thanks Prasanna... i could see "Custody of Evidence" as a recommened attachment.. the help says 

"A letter from each parent or legal guardian not included in the application, that gives permission for the child to be in Australia in your care. This letter should include a copy of the non-travelling parent or guardian's personal particulars (biodata) page of their current passport."

is that safe to igore that?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

karthiktk said:


> Thanks Prasanna... i could see "Custody of Evidence" as a recommened attachment.. the help says
> 
> "A letter from each parent or legal guardian not included in the application, that gives permission for the child to be in Australia in your care. This letter should include a copy of the non-travelling parent or guardian's personal particulars (biodata) page of their current passport."
> 
> is that safe to igore that?


This is all required 1. Birth Certificate 2. Passport 3. Photograph endorsed 4. Form 1195










https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

prasannakp84 said:


> This is all required 1. Birth Certificate 2. Passport 3. Photograph endorsed 4. Form 1195
> View attachment 98934
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks mate!


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, have you lived outside Australia for more than 12 months?

I spent around 80 days after approval in India but overall less than 12 months overseas after PR grant so application did not ask for PCC. Currently waiting for interview appointment and haven't been asked about PCC yet. Looks like I'll be asked too!



alokagrawal said:


> Hello Guys,
> Any idea how much time does it take and what's the process for Indian PCC from Sydney? Indian passport was renewed from the indian consulate in Sydney and it has Australian address. Doesn't have any indian address.
> 
> Had my test/Interview in Sydney CBD today. Test and interview done.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KV1990 said:


> Hi, have you lived outside Australia for more than 12 months?
> 
> I spent around 80 days after approval in India but overall less than 12 months overseas after PR grant so application did not ask for PCC. Currently waiting for interview appointment and haven't been asked about PCC yet. Looks like I'll be asked too!


Each applicant circumstances are unique
Just because someone else has been asked, doesn’t mean that you will be asked necessarily
For every one person who has been asked, there would be 10 cases of those who were not asked in similar circumstances
It’s the absolute prerogative of the CO
Cheers


----------



## Darsi (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi All,

If I am single and 40 years old and living independently, are my parents considered as my family members in question 12 of form 1399?


> Give details of your family members’ employment history in a military, police, judicial, or government position


Please have a look at question 11 of this form too.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Darsi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I am single and 40 years old and living independently, are my parents considered as my family members in question 12 of form 1399?
> 
> ...


All the names that you fill in Q11, you will have to give the details for them in Q12
As you have to include your parents in Q11, you will have to give their details in Q12
Cheers


----------



## Darsi (Jan 20, 2021)

[Deleted]


----------



## Darsi (Jan 20, 2021)

NB said:


> All the names that you fill in Q11, you will have to give the details for them in Q12
> As you have to include your parents in Q11, you will have to give their details in Q12
> Cheers


What if their information is not available to you?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Darsi said:


> What if their information is not available to you?


Call up the helpline and ask 
Cheers


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

Just checking if anyone originally from India has recently been interviewed without having a birth certificate. 

I have my class X certificate, passport, etc which I had uploaded during the application. Has anyone uploaded a cover letter or gotten the certificate from Sydney Consulate and what was your experience? Does anyone know how much time it might take to get the birth certificate from the Sydney consulate??


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AP1187 said:


> Just checking if anyone originally from India has recently been interviewed without having a birth certificate.
> 
> I have my class X certificate, passport, etc which I had uploaded during the application. Has anyone uploaded a cover letter or gotten the certificate from Sydney Consulate and what was your experience? Does anyone know how much time it might take to get the birth certificate from the Sydney consulate??


You Indian class X marksheet will suffice birth certificate requirement.


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

Ahmpt said:


> No l didn't get an email saying that my application was approved. Palmerston Council, what about your council aryalbishnia?


Did you get your approval by post yet?


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> You Indian class X marksheet will suffice birth certificate requirement.


Thanks Mustafa. 

So do you reckon I should upload a cover letter/statutory declaration to clarify that I don't have the BC or that would just complicate it and instead leave it as is?


----------



## Uza19 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi there.

Is there anyone here waiting for an appointment in ACT ? Please share your timeline.

@NB - I have moved to ACT from Melb and have changed the address on immi account as well - received acknowledgement of that as well. Do you have any thoughts how long it will be take to get an invite here in ACT. I applied on 1st March 2020 in Melbourne.

I appreciate anyone with thoughts or information regarding ACT test invites.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AP1187 said:


> Thanks Mustafa.
> 
> So do you reckon I should upload a cover letter/statutory declaration to clarify that I don't have the BC or that would just complicate it and instead leave it as is?


No need to upload a cover letter or stat dec. Just upload the marksheet and leave it.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Uza19 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Is there anyone here waiting for an appointment in ACT ? Please share your timeline.
> 
> ...


When did you change your address? My friend applied in early Oct20 and still no test invite. Some of my friends got the invites 4-6 months after submission.


----------



## Uza19 (Oct 16, 2018)

haha90 said:


> When did you change your address? My friend applied in early Oct20 and still no test invite. Some of my friends got the invites 4-6 months after submission.


I have updated the address today and got acknowledgement. I am unsure on whether i will be put back in queue or they will consider me someone who applied in March 2020 I should get an invite quickly.

if i am being put in the queue again with other people - its a long wait in that case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uza19 said:


> I have updated the address today and got acknowledgement. I am unsure on whether i will be put back in queue or they will consider me someone who applied in March 2020 I should get an invite quickly.
> 
> if i am being put in the queue again with other people - its a long wait in that case.


All processing is done digitally now
So even if you changed states, the file with all the work done till now will be sent to the new state
So hopefully you shouldn’t fall back in queue
Cheers


----------



## Ahmpt (Dec 11, 2020)

How long it generally takes to receive the citizenship certificate after the virtual ceremony? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahmpt said:


> How long it generally takes to receive the citizenship certificate after the virtual ceremony? Thanks


The major delay would be in AUS post
It would be sent in 2-3 days 
So it depends on your post code
Cheers


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

Ahmpt said:


> How long it generally takes to receive the citizenship certificate after the virtual ceremony? Thanks


Did you recently did ceremony if how long did it took for you from approval to ceremony


----------



## Ahmpt (Dec 11, 2020)

aryalbishna said:


> Did you recently did ceremony if how long did it took for you from approval to ceremony


I have not done my ceremony yet. The DHA website says within 6 months from approval. For virtual ceremony, it varies depending on their assessment of the urgency of each case. Have you applied for a virtual one?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Regarding the application approval after the test:
Hi Guys,
Any idea how much time does the officer takes to approve the application after passing the test? I gave my citizenship test on 13 Jan 2021 at the Parramatta council in Sydney. The interviewing officer was okay with the documents and said that she is satisfied with the documents for now and will inform if any further documents are required. I sat for the test and cleared with 100% marks and came back. I have not heard anything from the deptt after that and the status of my application is also still received. I checked on another public forum that 2 ppl who gave the test after me at the same council have their application approved in 2 days after their test/ interview day.

Can someone please share any logic or probable reason behind this?

Thanks
Ash


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

Ahmpt said:


> I have not done my ceremony yet. The DHA website says within 6 months from approval. For virtual ceremony, it varies depending on their assessment of the urgency of each case. Have you applied for a virtual one?


When did you got approval..


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Regarding the application approval after the test:
> Hi Guys,
> Any idea how much time does the officer takes to approve the application after passing the test? I gave my citizenship test on 13 Jan 2021 at the Parramatta council in Sydney. The interviewing officer was okay with the documents and said that she is satisfied with the documents for now and will inform if any further documents are required. I sat for the test and cleared with 100% marks and came back. I have not heard anything from the deptt after that and the status of my application is also still received. I checked on another public forum that 2 ppl who gave the test after me at the same council have their application approved in 2 days after their test/ interview day.
> 
> ...


There is not much logic behind this as i have heard. You might get approved within 1 min of passing the test or it might take 1 year also.
Generally speaking ppl get approved within 1-4 weeks after passing the test.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Regarding the application approval after the test:
> Hi Guys,
> Any idea how much time does the officer takes to approve the application after passing the test? I gave my citizenship test on 13 Jan 2021 at the Parramatta council in Sydney. The interviewing officer was okay with the documents and said that she is satisfied with the documents for now and will inform if any further documents are required. I sat for the test and cleared with 100% marks and came back. I have not heard anything from the deptt after that and the status of my application is also still received. I checked on another public forum that 2 ppl who gave the test after me at the same council have their application approved in 2 days after their test/ interview day.
> 
> ...


Is there anyone on this forum who have given their interview / test in the first / second week of January 2021 at the Parramatta city council and still waiting for their approval?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

cheetu said:


> There is not much logic behind this as i have heard. You might get approved within 1 min of passing the test or it might take 1 year also.
> Generally speaking ppl get approved within 1-4 weeks after passing the test.


I am worried now. not sure what is the reason but thinking to wait for one more week and then may be reach out to the deptt for the update. Though I called at the customer service team and did not got anything concrete response. All they said is that you are withing the timeline.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

rkrone said:


> There were discussions regarding interview / tests appointment cancellations in Sydney.
> 
> Just want to update that I had my interview & test yesterday and it went ahead as scheduled. For those who got cancelled in the first week, should expect to get their appointment rescheduled sooner.


Hey bud,

How did your interview go, hoping you would have cleared the test. 
Which council did you appear for? 
Did your receive the approval or any commn from the deptt after the interview?


----------



## JJ08 (Dec 8, 2020)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Regarding the application approval after the test:
> Hi Guys,
> Any idea how much time does the officer takes to approve the application after passing the test? I gave my citizenship test on 13 Jan 2021 at the Parramatta council in Sydney. The interviewing officer was okay with the documents and said that she is satisfied with the documents for now and will inform if any further documents are required. I sat for the test and cleared with 100% marks and came back. I have not heard anything from the deptt after that and the status of my application is also still received. I checked on another public forum that 2 ppl who gave the test after me at the same council have their application approved in 2 days after their test/ interview day.
> 
> ...



Mine took exactly 6 weeks after my test date. All my documents were fine and I got 100%.

I received no information that my status changed to approved, I just happened to check the website twice that day so was able to know for sure it was approved on that day.


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

Ahmpt said:


> How long it generally takes to receive the citizenship certificate after the virtual ceremony? Thanks


HI, did you request for virtual ceremony or you got it without requesting?


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

Anyone recently got ceremony invitation? How long did it took from approval to ceremony


----------



## Ahmpt (Dec 11, 2020)

aryalbishna said:


> When did you got approval..


15 Jan 2021. (Test Date: 2 Dec 2020)


----------



## Ahmpt (Dec 11, 2020)

sthareja said:


> HI, did you request for virtual ceremony or you got it without requesting?


I ask the DHA about the online ceremony. The have said that I need to request it and my application is assessed based on the supporting evidence.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey fellas, I have the standard interview and test tomorrow here in Sydney. 

Haven't read anything about this but I thought I would ask. Is there a dress code for the test and interview? I mean, I'm not gonna dress like going to the beach but is a full suit and tie required or casual dress should be fine?

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

jfperez05 said:


> Hey fellas, I have the standard interview and test tomorrow here in Sydney.
> 
> Haven't read anything about this but I thought I would ask. Is there a dress code for the test and interview? I mean, I'm not gonna dress like going to the beach but is a full suit and tie required or casual dress should be fine?
> 
> Thanks for any advise.


A casual dress should be fine.


----------



## Jagraj (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi , 
My timeline , 
Citizenship applied :15 oct 2020
Invited for test : 18 nov 20 
Test and interview: 15 dec 2020 
Approved same day 
Waiting for ceremony
Council: cairns 
Wonder how long it takes in cairns or is there’s anyone in cairns who got invited for March ceremony recently 
Thanks


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ahmpt said:


> 15 Jan 2021. (Test Date: 2 Dec 2020)


which council mate?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

JJ08 said:


> Mine took exactly 6 weeks after my test date. All my documents were fine and I got 100%.
> 
> I received no information that my status changed to approved, I just happened to check the website twice that day so was able to know for sure it was approved on that day.


Did you apply from Parramatta council in Sydney?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Is there anyone on this forum who have given their interview / test in the first / second week of January 2021 at the Parramatta city council and still waiting for their approval?


Hi there, anyone out here who gave the test at Parramatta council in Sydney in 2nd /3rd week of Jan 2021 and waiting for approval?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Is there a way (email or something) by which we can ask the DHA for status on the application after giving the test?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Is there a way (email or something) by which we can ask the DHA for status on the application after giving the test?


hi mate,

Relax and have patience and wait for the approval. I understand your concern and anxiety. it is a department procedure and takes time for some candidates and for some it is in seconds so don't try to compare your application with anyone else.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Is there a way (email or something) by which we can ask the DHA for status on the application after giving the test?


You can submit a FOI request 
Cheers


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,

I am still waiting for the interview and test. 

By mistake, I put "No" for the media attention ceremony. Would this affect the processing time, if yes, then at what stage? Should I ask the department to change it to "Yes" (I don't mind media attention)?












Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

mechengineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still waiting for the interview and test.
> 
> ...


Don't worry because it will not effect your ceremony.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,

When I applied initially, I was the main applicant. 

Now when I am applying for this application, what option in occupation code should I select for spouse ? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

Ahmpt said:


> I ask the DHA about the online ceremony. The have said that I need to request it and my application is assessed based on the supporting evidence.


Thanks, what evidence did you provide? how long did they take to respond?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I applied initially, I was the main applicant.
> 
> ...


Is your spouse working ?
If so, then choose whichever suit her best
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> Is your spouse working ?
> If so, then choose whichever suit her best
> Cheers


Thanks NB. No she is not working currently and worked for very little time. 

The answer is required to be in terms of ANZCO code



Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Thanks NB. No she is not working currently and worked for very little time.
> 
> The answer is required to be in terms of ANZCO code
> 
> ...


You can use the Anzsco code for the job that she worked briefly also
Cheers


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

NB said:


> You can submit a FOI request
> Cheers


Not sure if I can expect a concrete response in relation to the FOI request or will it just be the standard statement that the request is still within the timeline..


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Not sure if I can expect a concrete response in relation to the FOI request or will it just be the standard statement that the request is still within the timeline..


Hi mate.. u just need to wait like everyone else does.. this FOI and all is not going to expedite ur case.


----------



## Lodhi786 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi! 
I am trying to lodge FOI for my citizenship application , I am bit confused which options to select while making online request.
What is the email where I need to send email if I go with email instead of online lodgment 
Thanks


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lodhi786 said:


> Hi!
> I am trying to lodge FOI for my citizenship application , I am bit confused which options to select while making online request.
> What is the email where I need to send email if I go with email instead of online lodgment
> Thanks


The email id is mentioned on the DHA website or you can post





How to make a FOI request


Information on how to make an FOI request




www.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Not sure if I can expect a concrete response in relation to the FOI request or will it just be the standard statement that the request is still within the timeline..


Foi doesn’t give a response in the status of your application
You will just get the case notes which may indicate what’s pending
It’s being used as a tool for sending a gentle reminder to DHA that your application is pending
Cheers


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> How did your interview go, hoping you would have cleared the test.
> Which council did you appear for?
> Did your receive the approval or any commn from the deptt after the interview?


My interview was in Sydney (Haymarket). I got approved the same day, my wife's application got approved after a week. 

I received letters via post and the status changed to Approved in Immi Account.


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

Anyone from Bayside Council (Sydney) who have attended or received invitation to the ceremony. 

We received our citizenship approval recently and trying to understand the typical wait times at Bayside Council these days.


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

rkrone said:


> Anyone from Bayside Council (Sydney) who have attended or received invitation to the ceremony.
> 
> We received our citizenship approval recently and trying to understand the typical wait times at Bayside Council these days.


Hi I got approved on 14 jan 21 and waiting for ceremony bay council


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, I have a question, if anyone could help? When filling out the application form online, they are asking for occupation ( ANZSCO). Is this job is related to the skilled occupation that I defined in the Permanent application or is it the current job I am doing? My current job is related but the title is changed. However, the current job was changed when the Permanent Application was in process and it was notified in the application for PR. Thank you.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nav23 said:


> Hi, I have a question, if anyone could help? When filling out the application form online, they are asking for occupation ( ANZSCO). Is this job is related to the skilled occupation that I defined in the Permanent application or is it the current job I am doing? My current job is related but the title is changed. However, the current job was changed when the Permanent Application was in process and it was notified in the application for PR. Thank you.


It is your current designation. Don't worry if it is different to your skills assessment ANZSCO when you lodged PR. No adverse impact would happen to your application. You just need to mention your current job title.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

rkrone said:


> My interview was in Sydney (Haymarket). I got approved the same day, my wife's application got approved after a week.
> 
> I received letters via post and the status changed to Approved in Immi Account.


So is it that your wife's application got approved first in Immi account and then you received the approval letter or you received the approval letters and status changed to Approved the same day when you received the letter?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lodhi786 said:


> Hi!
> I am trying to lodge FOI for my citizenship application , I am bit confused which options to select while making online request.
> What is the email where I need to send email if I go with email instead of online lodgment
> Thanks


Hey mate, Did you lodge the FOI for your application?


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

Jagraj said:


> Hi ,
> My timeline ,
> Citizenship applied :15 oct 2020
> Invited for test : 18 nov 20
> ...


That's super fast. You are based on which city? My wife's application was done on 22nd Oct 2020 stll status says received.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rajeshrpjha said:


> That's super fast. You are based on which city? My wife's application was done on 22nd Oct 2020 stll status says received.


Isn't it evident from the message that the person is in Cairns?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello folks,

Im getting ready to apply for citizenship application. I need to apply for PCC.

My situation is as below:
We sold our house and migrated to Oz. That house address is mentioned in my Passport and my PCC will be based on that only.
Will the police personned visit the address mentioned - Do I need to inform the owners of my sold house regarding the Police visit ?
I can put contact details of My father In law who is in Banaglore for this PCC application for any queriees from the Police regarding the PCC.

How to handle this situation ?
Any inputs will be appreciated...

Mudassar


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Isn't it evident from the message that the person is in Cairns?


Ya it is, I missed reading it earlier. Couldn't understand how it troubled you? Could have pointed out politely as well, did I ask you or replied to your post?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Im getting ready to apply for citizenship application. I need to apply for PCC.
> 
> ...


Don’t give a wrong address in the application 
When you have sold that house, you are no longer living there
Give your father in law address even if means a delay in getting the PCC
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Don’t give a wrong address in the application
> When you have sold that house, you are no longer living there
> Give your father in law address even if means a delay in getting the PCC
> Cheers


Hi NB,
My father in law is in Bangalore and he is living in my own flat. (my Adhaar card has this Bangalore address) but my Passport has Chennai address...

Do you want me to give the bangalore address as my current permenant address for PCC - will this be acepted by VFS since Passport address is different ?

Kindly share ur thoughts....


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> So is it that your wife's application got approved first in Immi account and then you received the approval letter or you received the approval letters and status changed to Approved the same day when you received the letter?


My application got approved same day as the test (status changed in Immi Account). I got the letter over post after 3-4 days. 

My wife's got approved exactly after a week and got the letter over post in 3-4 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi NB,
> My father in law is in Bangalore and he is living in my own flat. (my Adhaar card has this Bangalore address) but my Passport has Chennai address...
> 
> Do you want me to give the bangalore address as my current permenant address for PCC - will this be acepted by VFS since Passport address is different ?
> ...


Give your bangalore address, if possible 
Speak to VFS and get the clarification 
Cheers


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Im getting ready to apply for citizenship application. I need to apply for PCC.
> 
> ...


Address in the passport doesn't matter; whatever address you give in the application is what matters.... means you can give your in-laws address. Anyways for PCC, they usually search for any convictions in police records and won't physically visit your address.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys

I applied for my citizenship on 18/May/2020 in Melbourne. Still the status in the Immi account shows as "application received". 

Anyone else in the same boat? Looks like Sydney is on steroids seeing the super duper quick turnaround for citizenship approval. Not sure what Melbourne is up to. Somebody needs to kick their arses to quick action 😉 

Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi ladies and gentlemen

Appreciate your advice -

I used my passport as proof of my date of birth in my PR application. Hence, I did the same thing for my citizenship application. I applied for my citizenship on 18/May/2020 and have heard nothing from the Immi office. So I am hoping that the passport as a proof of date of birth was good enough, because surely someone would have at least had a first look at my documents to ask for anything missing.

Just asking as I need something to stress about 😁😁

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

gurudev said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen
> 
> Appreciate your advice -
> 
> ...


If you have not heard anything from the Department in relation to your application then it does not necessarily means they have ok'ed everything. Department is moving application at snails pace so they may or may have not started processing of your application. If you do not have a birth certificate then upload your class X marksheet in place of it. 

Only when your have done your citizenship test/interview and your your application status is marked as "Approved" in immi account then it means everything is in order.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I applied for my citizenship on 18/May/2020 in Melbourne. Still the status in the Immi account shows as "application received".
> 
> ...


the same here, I applied in Aug, and no response yet! I can see from myimmitracker that Jan applicants haven't been invited to the test yet, it's gonna be a long journey for us in Melb unless we change the address to another state and get the test done in one month


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

Need advice for citizenship application. I only have first name and no family surname and due to that on my bank statement my name is written like Sandeep Sandeep. 

So, for address proof would that be fine to upload the bank statement with my name mentioned twice?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice for citizenship application. I only have first name and no family surname and due to that on my bank statement my name is written like Sandeep Sandeep.
> 
> So, for address proof would that be fine to upload the bank statement with my name mentioned twice?


Yes it is fine. However, you could contact the bank and ask them to manually fix this. When you sign up for account they have to put something in first and last name field but later on you could request them to change it as per your identity docs and they should be able to do it.


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

Did anyone have virtual ceremony recently or anytime in Perth or WA?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

nightcrawler said:


> the same here, I applied in Aug, and no response yet! I can see from myimmitracker that Jan applicants haven't been invited to the test yet, it's gonna be a long journey for us in Melb unless we change the address to another state and get the test done in one month


Too bad on part of Victoria, huh... 

Changing addresses is not easy I guess as we need to furnish proof of address. 

It is a long wait indeed...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> If you have not heard anything from the Department in relation to your application then it does not necessarily means they have ok'ed everything. Department is moving application at snails pace so they may or may have not started processing of your application. If you do not have a birth certificate then upload your class X marksheet in place of it.
> 
> Only when your have done your citizenship test/interview and your your application status is marked as "Approved" in immi account then it means everything is in order.


Thanks mate, really appreciate that. I might as well upload the class 10th mark sheet as date of birth proof...


----------



## srinath1982 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi everyone- My wife and I applied for citizenship in July 2020. My daughter was included in my application while my wife applied separately. We linked both the applications. Today I have got a citizenship appointment for feb 13 but no news fir my wife. Do the invites come together or separately and if separate-how long is a lag for the spouse?


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

srinath1982 said:


> Hi everyone- My wife and I applied for citizenship in July 2020. My daughter was included in my application while my wife applied separately. We linked both the applications. Today I have got a citizenship appointment for feb 13 but no news fir my wife. Do the invites come together or separately and if separate-how long is a lag for the spouse?


Hi srinath.
From which place you applied ? Melbourne or Sydney can u share timeline please


----------



## srinath1982 (Apr 7, 2016)

Minhaj. said:


> Hi srinath.
> From which place you applied ? Melbourne or Sydney can u share timeline please


Sydney... applied July 2020... received invite on jan 28- appointment on feb 13


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

srinath1982 said:


> Sydney... applied July 2020... received invite on jan 28- appointment on feb 13


Test date please


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

Can someone help me please I don't know which document to send with my citizen application for home ownership the house is on my wife name .

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

goran_oh said:


> Can someone help me please I don't know which document to send with my citizen application for home ownership the house is on my wife name .
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


You don’t need to prove ties to Australia for citizenship application 
Why do you want use the property documents?
Cheers


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

NB said:


> You don’t need to prove ties to Australia for citizenship application
> Why do you want use the property documents?
> Cheers


Because on the citizen from is the question are you rent,owner etc,so I was thinking I need to give a prove that I'm ownership like the people who are renting they sending rent agreement with citizenship form.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

goran_oh said:


> Because on the citizen from is the question are you rent,owner etc,so I was thinking I need to give a prove that I'm ownership like the people who are renting they sending rent agreement with citizenship form.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Which question are you talking about ?
Cheers


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Which question are you talking about ?
> Cheers


I was saying about this where is saying" Evidence of current residential address" I know that I can send only the glass bill but I was thinking also I need to prove the ownership.









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Why do you want to upload such a voluminous document ?
A bank statement or credit card statement will suffice
Cheers


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Why do you want to upload such a voluminous document ?
> A bank statement or credit card statement will suffice
> Cheers


Thank you I have one more question,on the picture below when is saying "Date you first entered Australia as a holder of a permanent visa or where granted a permanent visa (enter the later date)so..I come in au on marriage visa 309 on 3/02/2017 and I get the pr in 6/07/2018 so
... Here I need to add the date when I get the PR visa right?
Bellow question 24 when is saying "Have you ever held an Australian Visa other then your current visa?
Here I need to add my marriage visa date 3/02/2017 right?

I'm asking this because I'm confused about the questions I logde my papers for marriage visa in 7/03/2016,after the I applied for turist visa 7/07/2016 and on August 2016 I come to Australia on that visa for tree mouths on November 2016 I go back to overseas and after on junuary 2017 was granted marriage visa 309 and on February 03/02/2017 I come here on that visa.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Q23 - 6 july 2018
Q24- date of issue of tourist visa in 2016
Cheers


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Q23 - 6 july 2018
> Q24- date of issue of tourist visa in 2016
> Cheers


Thank you NB,so no need to add my second enter in au on 309 on 3/02/2017 because from that date is continuing 4 years 3/02/2021 for citizenship application.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

goran_oh said:


> Thank you NB,so no need to add my second enter in au on 309 on 3/02/2017 because from that date is continuing 4 years 3/02/2021 for citizenship application.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


That’s correct 
Cheers


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Cheers


Im really sorry to bother you but I forget to tell you that in to 2011 I apply for turist visa for the first time and they approved but unfortunately I didn't get a chance to come to au that time,so now what to do to write in Q25 2011 the first visa was granted and after when is saying "Date you first arrived in Australia on that visa 2016?but I can't write like that because 2011 I get the visa but I didn't come to Australia,hmm very confusing , maybe is better to write like you said and don't say anything about 2011 what you reckon?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

goran_oh said:


> Im really sorry to bother you but I forget to tell you that in to 2011 I apply for turist visa for the first time and they approved but unfortunately I didn't get a chance to come to au that time,so now what to do to write in Q25 2011 the first visa was granted and after when is saying "Date you first arrived in Australia on that visa 2016?but I can't write like that because 2011 I get the visa but I didn't come to Australia,hmm very confusing , maybe is better to write like you said and don't say anything about 2011 what you reckon?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Mention the date of 2011 when your first visa was granted and under the date when you first entered on that visa, maybe put in N/A

You should mention your first Visa grant, else it would be false information.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Generally, how long does it take to get the Indian PCC from VFS Sydney ??
Thought of applying for PCC during April 1st week since Im planning to lodge my Citienship Application first week of May.


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Generally, how long does it take to get the Indian PCC from VFS Sydney ??
> Thought of applying for PCC during April 1st week since Im planning to lodge my Citienship Application first week of May.


It took me 2 weeks from Sydney.


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Mention the date of 2011 when your first visa was granted and under the date when you first entered on that visa, maybe put in N/A
> 
> You should mention your first Visa grant, else it would be false information.


 But I don't come on that visa in au at all,It was granted to my 2011 and something come up and I was force go not come,I come 2016 on my second turist visa for the first time so... Know I don't what to put there.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## srinath1982 (Apr 7, 2016)

srinath1982 said:


> Hi everyone- My wife and I applied for citizenship in July 2020. My daughter was included in my application while my wife applied separately. We linked both the applications. Today I have got a citizenship appointment for feb 13 but no news fir my wife. Do the invites come together or separately and if separate-how long is a lag for the spouse?


Bump


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

goran_oh said:


> But I don't come on that visa in au at all,It was granted to my 2011 and something come up and I was force go not come,I come 2016 on my second turist visa for the first time so... Know I don't what to put there.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Yes, but the question is very clear - "Date your *First* Australian Visa was granted", which obviously is 2011. So what if you did not travel, you can always mark accordingly.


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, but the question is very clear - "Date your *First* Australian Visa was granted", which obviously is 2011. So what if you did not travel, you can always mark accordingly.


Yes that is correct what you are saying but after that is other question when is saying "Date you first arrived in Australia on that visa" what date to add there I can't add 2011 if I put the date from my second visa 2016 when also I arrived for the first time they will be confused.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

POM said:


> It took me 2 weeks from Sydney.


I got my Chennai address in passport but we have sold and moved to Banaglore.
Im entering my Bangalore address for the PCC application.

Anybody had similar situations - pls share timeline of PCC.

Thanks
Mudassar


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Give your bangalore address, if possible
> Speak to VFS and get the clarification
> Cheers


Is the below a better solution ?
Get passport renewed with current Sydney address as permanent address and then apply for PCC with bangalore address..

Any thoughts, since I think it would not be smooth - PCC with different address ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Is the below a better solution ?
> Get passport renewed with current Sydney address as permanent address and then apply for PCC with bangalore address..
> 
> Any thoughts, since I think it would not be smooth - PCC with different address ?
> ...


I don’t know what you mean
You have to give all the correct addresses in the PCC application where you actually stayed
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> I don’t know what you mean
> You have to give all the correct addresses in the PCC application where you actually stayed
> Cheers


Sorry for the confusion.
My current passport has Chennai address which we sold and moved to Bangalore. I cannot enter the chennai address in the PCC application but can enter the bangalore address as my in laws are staying there. I believe PCC will have delays due to different address.

Thats y, I was checking if I could renew passport with Sydney address and then apply for PCC and enter my current address as Bangalore in the PCC application.

Will this work better ?


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Uza19 said:


> I have updated the address today and got acknowledgement. I am unsure on whether i will be put back in queue or they will consider me someone who applied in March 2020 I should get an invite quickly.
> 
> if i am being put in the queue again with other people - its a long wait in that case.


Just to update that my husband got the invitation for test today. His timeline is 4 Nov 20 submission, 29 Jan 21 test invitation, 26 Feb 21 test appointment. 
Seems like ACT is sending invitation by batch cause some of my friends who submitted in Oct - early Nov also got the invitation today. Testing date varies but all in Feb. I guess processing time is still within 3-6 months for testing.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

goran_oh said:


> Yes that is correct what you are saying but after that is other question when is saying "Date you first arrived in Australia on that visa" what date to add there I can't add 2011 if I put the date from my second visa 2016 when also I arrived for the first time they will be confused.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Draw a blank line there or mention "N/A" since you never travelled on that Visa

Maybe you can add a comment somewhere in the application to mention that you actually travelled on your second tourist Visa.


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Draw a blank line there or mention "N/A" since you never travelled on that Visa
> 
> Maybe you can add a comment somewhere in the application to mention that you actually travelled on your second tourist Visa.


I need to think about this what is the best think to do,if anyone else wants to share some ideas for this please let me know,tnx

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

goran_oh said:


> I need to think about this what is the best think to do,if anyone else wants to share some ideas for this please let me know,tnx
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


If you think your options, any other answer would be equal to giving false information. 
You cannot give Visa date a 2016, since you already had a visa in 2011
You cannot give travel date as 2016, because your travel was with second visa and not first


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you think your options, any other answer would be equal to giving false information.
> You cannot give Visa date a 2016, since you already had a visa in 2011
> You cannot give travel date as 2016, because your travel was with second visa and not first


Ok I will probably put N/A and I will write on different page that like we saying here,thank you for your time and help.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

AP1187 said:


> Just checking if anyone originally from India has recently been interviewed without having a birth certificate.
> 
> I have my class X certificate, passport, etc which I had uploaded during the application. Has anyone uploaded a cover letter or gotten the certificate from Sydney Consulate and what was your experience? Does anyone know how much time it might take to get the birth certificate from the Sydney consulate??


Update for someone who might be in my position. I had my interview today and the officer did not let me sit for the test because I did not have my birth certificate with me. He was not willing to budge in spite of me showing him my school leaving certificate, aadhar, pan card and passport. He also added that the birth certificate from the consulate is not valid. The only way I was given is to arrange the birth certificate from my hometown somehow. If I am not able to provide one even after 28 days, then they will let me sit for the test if they are happy with the evidence that I have tried all available means to try and procure my birth certificate.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

AP1187 said:


> Update for someone who might be in my position. I had my interview today and the officer did not let me sit for the test because I did not have my birth certificate with me. He was not willing to budge in spite of me showing him my school leaving certificate, aadhar, pan card and passport. He also added that the birth certificate from the consulate is not valid. The only way I was given is to arrange the birth certificate from my hometown somehow. If I am not able to provide one even after 28 days, then they will let me sit for the test if they are happy with the evidence that I have tried all available means to try and procure my birth certificate.


That is so unfortunate. I haven't heard of such cases before. Which location was this?


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

AP1187 said:


> Update for someone who might be in my position. I had my interview today and the officer did not let me sit for the test because I did not have my birth certificate with me. He was not willing to budge in spite of me showing him my school leaving certificate, aadhar, pan card and passport. He also added that the birth certificate from the consulate is not valid. The only way I was given is to arrange the birth certificate from my hometown somehow. If I am not able to provide one even after 28 days, then they will let me sit for the test if they are happy with the evidence that I have tried all available means to try and procure my birth certificate.


I have heard of this happening with someone on another forum and the reason given to them by the case officer was that they need to produce a birth certificate as they were born after 1989 and it was mandatory to register birth for people born after 26/01/1989 in India (Not exactly sure of the exact date). Before 1989, birth registration was not mandatory in India. I read about it on quora as well. Even in India, for passport application birth certificate is mandatory for people born after 1989 whereas for people born before 1989, alternate documents can be provided instead. Depending on your situation, you can explain this to the case officer through a stat declaration.


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

Braddon, ACT



prasannakp84 said:


> That is so unfortunate. I haven't heard of such cases before. Which location was this?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

AP1187 said:


> Braddon, ACT


What is your year of birth?


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

hkaur said:


> I have heard of this happening with someone on another forum and the reason given to them by the case officer was that they need to produce a birth certificate as they were born after 1989 and it was mandatory to register birth for people born after 26/01/1989 in India (Not exactly sure of the exact date). Before 1989, birth registration was not mandatory in India. I read about it on quora as well. Even in India, for passport application birth certificate is mandatory for people born after 1989 whereas for people born before 1989, alternate documents can be provided instead. Depending on your situation, you can explain this to the case officer through a stat declaration.


I told him about the 1989 rule and everything but he didn't budge. I am born in 1987.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

AP1187 said:


> I told him about the 1989 rule and everything but he didn't budge. I am born in 1987.


Thats unfortunate. Sometimes it's just that one person who takes it on his/her ego. I have read about many cases on this forum itself where matriculation mark sheet was accepted without any hassle. Lately, I have heard cases where the officers didnt even ask for any docs except for the driving licence. Anyways, if you are unable to obtain the birth cert then to my mind, options here are to give a stat dec stating about the 1989 fact or check with indian consulate about something called "Non Availablity of Birth Certificate" document. I dont have much info about this doc but have read about it being used in case birth was never registered or the birth record cannot be found. Good luck!!!


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, do you need to provide a reason to request for a virtual ceremony?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, do you need to provide a reason to request for a virtual ceremony?


If you have a good reason, you may get the virtual ceremony 
Otherwise most requests are turned down
Cheers


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello Guys,
> Any idea how much time does it take and what's the process for Indian PCC from Sydney? Indian passport was renewed from the indian consulate in Sydney and it has Australian address. Doesn't have any indian address.
> 
> Had my test/Interview in Sydney CBD today. Test and interview done.
> ...





alokagrawal said:


> Hello Guys,
> Any idea how much time does it take and what's the process for Indian PCC from Sydney? Indian passport was renewed from the indian consulate in Sydney and it has Australian address. Doesn't have any indian address.
> 
> Had my test/Interview in Sydney CBD today. Test and interview done.
> ...


hello,
congratulations on getting your test done. I am just wondering why I didn’t get my test date yet? I applied on 17-may-2020 from Sydney CBD and moved to Parramatta council in October. Any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinny06 said:


> hello,
> congratulations on getting your test done. I am just wondering why I didn’t get my test date yet? I applied on 17-may-2020 from Sydney CBD and moved to Parramatta council in October. Any thoughts?


They don’t issue invites based on application date no matter what they say in press releases 
It depends on each applicant circumstances and case complexity 
Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

AP1187 said:


> I told him about the 1989 rule and everything but he didn't budge. I am born in 1987.


What was the problem with your marksheet? I believe you should have shown the same while applying PR??

I have seen one of my friends faced the similar issue, but the reason was quite acceptable in that case. He didn't have his birth certificate and his mark sheet didn't have his full name. This is very common in South India - usually, the father's name will be the last name and mostly it will be initialized. So, he prepared an affidavit signed on Stamp paper and notarized it in India. The extract of the affidavit is something like, XX is the same person with the passport number 1234(exp date aa-aa-aaaa) and the mark sheet with reg number.. This was signed by a notary public in India and CO accepted it.


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

AP1187 said:


> Braddon, ACT


can you update your record in myimmitracker ? you put your location council there was SNOWY NSW. thank you


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

I saw someone have ceremony at 29 jan who got approved at 18 jan Sydney... ???? In immitracker . Anything I can do to my application which was approved in 14 jan Sydney....


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

bharathi039 said:


> What was the problem with your marksheet? I believe you should have shown the same while applying PR??
> 
> I have seen one of my friends faced the similar issue, but the reason was quite acceptable in that case. He didn't have his birth certificate and his mark sheet didn't have his full name. This is very common in South India - usually, the father's name will be the last name and mostly it will be initialized. So, he prepared an affidavit signed on Stamp paper and notarized it in India. The extract of the affidavit is something like, XX is the same person with the passport number 1234(exp date aa-aa-aaaa) and the mark sheet with reg number.. This was signed by a notary public in India and CO accepted it.


There was no problem with my marksheet or any other documents. I got my Aus 400, 457, PR and US student and business visas on these documents. The officer just wasn't ready to proceed without the birth certificate. Even told him that my family has left the town in which I was born so it will be next to impossible to get one.

I'll see if I can arrange for the birth certificate somehow. If not, I will get a statutory declaration prepared and then go ahead.


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

chailatte said:


> can you update your record in myimmitracker ? you put your location council there was SNOWY NSW. thank you


That's correct. My test location was Braddon but my council which will arrange for the ceremony is Snowy Monaro Regional Council.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

a question guys, I am planning to relocate to Perth from Melbourne in order to get the test done, would it be sufficient if I provide Airbnb address when I attend to the interview ?


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

nightcrawler said:


> a question guys, I am planning to relocate to Perth from Melbourne in order to get the test done, would it be sufficient if I provide Airbnb address when I attend to the interview ?


 You’re moving states just so you could take the tesy faster?


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes it is fine. However, you could contact the bank and ask them to manually fix this. When you sign up for account they have to put something in first and last name field but later on you could request them to change it as per your identity docs and they should be able to do it.


Thanks Mustafa!

I got it changed. You guys are always prompt and helpful.


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

TheEndofDays said:


> You’re moving states just so you could take the tesy faster?


Yes, in Perth it can be done in a month time while in Melbourne it could take a year to get invited to the test, the challenge is if I move to an accommodation on Airbnb, how can I provide an evidence of address ?


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

nightcrawler said:


> Yes, in Perth it can be done in a month time while in Melbourne it could take a year to get invited to the test, the challenge is if I move to an accommodation on Airbnb, how can I provide an evidence of address ?


this is fraud/misrepresentation.


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

AP1187 said:


> That's correct. My test location was Braddon but my council which will arrange for the ceremony is Snowy Monaro Regional Council.


wow, you applied 21 Sept 2020 and got invitation for test 19Jan 2021?


----------



## nightcrawler (Jul 23, 2015)

chailatte said:


> this is fraud/misrepresentation.


Excuse me! Why are you calling it that way?


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

chailatte said:


> this is fraud/


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone applied for citizenship on/after 17-May-2020 to Parramatta council and have received email for test? I am still waiting :-(


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi all,
I will become eligible to apply for citizenship in Mar 2021 after completing 4 years residency requirement. I am wanting to include my child in the application who arrived a few months after me to Australia. Is it possible or does the 4 year residency requirement prior to application apply to children as well ?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harrywiz said:


> Hi all,
> I will become eligible to apply for citizenship in Mar 2021 after completing 4 years residency requirement. I am wanting to include my child in the application who arrived a few months after me to Australia. Is it possible or does the 4 year residency requirement prior to application apply to children as well ?
> Thanks.


As long as the parent meets the residency requirements, the child doesn’t need to meet it
He can piggy back on you and can be included in your application 
Cheers


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

vinny06 said:


> Anyone applied for citizenship on/after 17-May-2020 to Parramatta council and have received email for test? I am still waiting :-(


I did. Below is my timeline.

Application lodged - 17 May 2020
Test interview invitation - 14 Jan 2021 ( test initially scheduled for 17 Feb but rescheduled it to 22 Jan)
Application Approved - 22 Jan 2021 and awaiting ceremony invitation

Hope this helps.


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

cooldude555 said:


> I did. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Application lodged - 17 May 2020
> Test interview invitation - 14 Jan 2021 ( test initially scheduled for 17 Feb but rescheduled it to 22 Jan)
> ...


Thats good. Congratulations. I am just confused that why my application has not been picked up yet. Is it my application went to the last of the queue in parramatta office when I moved from CBD to parramatta in October?


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

nightcrawler said:


> Yes, in Perth it can be done in a month time while in Melbourne it could take a year to get invited to the test, the challenge is if I move to an accommodation on Airbnb, how can I provide an evidence of address ?


You need to have the address on driving license/ Rate notices/ Electricity & Water bill, etc.


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

haha90 said:


> You need to have the address on driving license/ Rate notices/ Electricity & Water bill, etc.


You don't need to have *all *of those documents. Sure, a driving licence is deemed to be a more "powerful" document but for example in NSW you need to change it after 3 months. If OP is moving there for < 3 months, he/she can still use a VIC licence


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

CODeRUS said:


> You don't need to have *all *of those documents. Sure, a driving licence is deemed to be a more "powerful" document but for example in NSW you need to change it after 3 months. If OP is moving there for < 3 months, he/she can still use a VIC licence


That's why I put a slash mate.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi, 
Just one quick question. 
My passport is expiring this month and I haven't got new one yet. I'm eligible for citizenship in June, do I need a current passport for applying for citizenship?. I have read somewhere that if applying on an expired passport, I'll have to make a paper application, is it true?. 
Thanks.


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

darktranquillity said:


> Hi,
> Just one quick question.
> My passport is expiring this month and I haven't got new one yet. I'm eligible for citizenship in June, do I need a current passport for applying for citizenship?. I have read somewhere that if applying on an expired passport, I'll have to make a paper application, is it true?.
> Thanks.


Use a paper form if any of the following apply to you:

do not have a current or *expired passport*
have not travelled in or out of Australia since July 1990, or
are eligible for a fee concession or exemption
Become an Australian citizen (by conferral) Permanent residents or New Zealand citizens (homeaffairs.gov.au)


----------



## kaokaowars (Feb 2, 2021)

Managed to get a virtual ceremony invite for 26/01 (Australia Day). Followed a template on Whirpool so I reckon you should give it a shot anyways!

*How long did it take for your certificate to arrive after the virtual ceremony? I know it says 3 weeks but what are people's experience like so far?*


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

kaokaowars said:


> Managed to get a virtual ceremony invite for 26/01 (Australia Day). Followed a template on Whirpool so I reckon you should give it a shot anyways!
> 
> *How long did it take for your certificate to arrive after the virtual ceremony? I know it says 3 weeks but what are people's experience like so far?*


 3-4 working days after the application status changed from approved to finalized.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

tungly said:


> Use a paper form if any of the following apply to you:
> 
> do not have a current or *expired passport*
> have not travelled in or out of Australia since July 1990, or
> ...


Just to add one point, I don't know about your situation, if you will need PCC in case of CO asked for then it is difficult to get on an expired Passport. so I would suggest renewing passport before June is the better option.


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

kaokaowars said:


> Managed to get a virtual ceremony invite for 26/01 (Australia Day). Followed a template on Whirpool so I reckon you should give it a shot anyways!
> 
> *How long did it take for your certificate to arrive after the virtual ceremony? I know it says 3 weeks but what are people's experience like so far?*


Can you please provide me with that link for template or pass me template you got to request for ceremony.


----------



## kaokaowars (Feb 2, 2021)

arun05 said:


> 3-4 working days after the application status changed from approved to finalized.


Speak of the devil, got mine today! About 6 working days - not too bad.


----------



## kaokaowars (Feb 2, 2021)

aryalbishna said:


> Can you please provide me with that link for template or pass me template you got to request for ceremony.


I followed the template on here.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

kaokaowars said:


> Speak of the devil, got mine today! About 6 working days - not too bad.


congratulations!!


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

kaokaowars said:


> I followed the template on here.


Hry man,

To what email address is recommended to send the request for virtual ceremony? I found many emails for NSW and for Sydney in the whirlpool site but not sure which one is the recommended one. I selected Sydney City Council in my application.

Thanks!


----------



## kaokaowars (Feb 2, 2021)

jfperez05 said:


> Hry man,
> 
> To what email address is recommended to send the request for virtual ceremony? I found many emails for NSW and for Sydney in the whirlpool site but not sure which one is the recommended one. I selected Sydney City Council in my application.
> 
> Thanks!


I had the same council too. I sent mine to:
[email protected]
[email protected]

Got the invite about 20 days later!


----------



## ram1255 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey Is anyone waiting for the Citizenship test applied in March 2020 

Eligibility: 1st Nov 2019
Applied : 3rd March 2020
Test invitation : Waiting
Test Date: Waiting
Council : Cumberland


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi I applied for virtual ceremony and got request to fill form “request for urgent citizenships ceremony” and provide additional documents Is that the process ..


----------



## Ryan H (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding applying for Australian Citizenship from overseas which is related to the current travel restrictions.

I will be eligible to apply on 1/9/2021 (4 years after my PR) but have to go overseas and stay there for more than 3 months due to current travel restrictions. However, if I be outside of Australia for more than three months, I then need to wait 9-12 months after returning to meet the residency requirements.

My question is would this be okay if I leave Australia on 5/6/2021 (85 days before my lodgement date) and then apply online on 1/9/2021 from overseas and stay there until I get a chance to fly back?

I am aware that I need to let the department know that I am away and they won't approve my application while I am overseas, but I would like to know if my absence at the end of the 4 years would affect my application?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ryan H said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question regarding applying for Australian Citizenship from overseas which is related to the current travel restrictions.
> 
> ...


Your query answered in the thread you opened for this, but in short yes, you cannot apply being offshore in your case since you won't complete 4 years if you leave before 1/9/2021.


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I have got my Citizenship Approval. Waiting for my Ceremony. I need Citizenship asap to work on a new project in my company. I have a letter from my Manager with the same request. 

Can anyone tell me where should i send this letter and request for a faster ceremony process (In-person or Virtual). ??

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my Citizenship Approval. Waiting for my Ceremony. I need Citizenship asap to work on a new project in my company. I have a letter from my Manager with the same request.
> 
> ...


Universal Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
State Specific Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

NB said:


> Universal Email IDs
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> State Specific Email IDs
> ...



Thank you. I am from Adelaide. is there any specific for South Australia ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Thank you. I am from Adelaide. is there any specific for South Australia ?


Try [email protected]
Cheers


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

Immi account shows approved. Haven't received any letter in the email. How long does it take to receive the approval letter? Do they email it or mail it?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

caliboy89 said:


> Immi account shows approved. Haven't received any letter in the email. How long does it take to receive the approval letter? Do they email it or mail it?


You will receive an invitation for ceremony as and when your council conducts it. You will only receive a letter with your Certificate once ceremony is completed and the status changes to "Finalized"


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> You will receive an invitation for ceremony as and when your council conducts it. You will only receive a letter with your Certificate once ceremony is completed and the status changes to "Finalized"


But don't we receive any approval letters?


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

engfahmi said:


> But don't we receive any approval letters?


Same thing I wanna know. Has the department stopped sending emails/mail for approvals?


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

caliboy89 said:


> Same thing I wanna know. Has the department stopped sending emails/mail for approvals?


They still send mail for approval. Mine arrived after 10 days ish after approval status... (i'm in QLD)


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

LanaAbs said:


> They still send mail for approval. Mine arrived after 10 days ish after approval status... (i'm in QLD)


Thank you


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Do we need to type application in block letters ? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Do we need to type application in block letters ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


YES


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

can we travel after citizenship test? and just come back for the ceremony, ok?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chailatte said:


> can we travel after citizenship test? and just come back for the ceremony, ok?


You cannot be approved if you are out of the country
Also chances of getting a ceremony allotted if you are out of the country is very low
Cheers


----------



## Highs (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi, my all documents for the application seems alright. Its only one clearance doc where my designation turns out be chemical instead of civil. I have tried but this wont get changed . I have all the required documentation to prove otherwise, is this something I should be worried about ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Highs said:


> Hi, my all documents for the application seems alright. Its only one clearance doc where my designation turns out to be chemical instead of civil. I have tried but this wont get changed . I have all the required documentation to prove otherwise, is this something I should be worried about ?


You have made a wrong entry in the application?
Cheers


----------



## Highs (Feb 6, 2021)

no, its not from my end, its from their sys how i am receiving it. reapplying wont make a difference.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Highs said:


> no, its not from my end, its from their sys how i am receiving it. reapplying wont make a difference.


I have no idea what you are talking about
I am sure other members will help you out
Cheers


----------



## Highs (Feb 6, 2021)

thanks NB. though i think all should be alright. but in case there would be any correspondence, i can provide all supporting documentation by myself, would there be need to hire an agent ?


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Once the application is submitted , what is the process for obtaining the RRV if its required ? Can it be done ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Once the application is submitted , what is the process for obtaining the RRV if its required ? Can it be done ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Till you actually become a citizen, nothing changes
You will apply for a RRV normally as you would have even if you had not applied for citizenship 
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> Till you actually become a citizen, nothing changes
> You will apply for a RRV normally as you would have even if you had not applied for citizenship
> Cheers


Oh ok. When is the best time to apply RRV, is it after the visa had expired or can apply early like 2-3 months in advance ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Oh ok. When is the best time to apply RRV, is it after the visa had expired or can apply early like 2-3 months in advance ?


If you have lived in Australia for atleast 2 years in the past 5 years, you will get a 5 year RRV almost certainly 
That RRV will be useless once you get the citizenship shortly
So even if you apply a few months earlier, it doesn’t really matter
Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

You only need RRV if you are planning to leave Australia and come back. So, if you have applied for citizenship and not planning to leave Australia until you get your citizenship certificate, you don't need to apply for RRV. You can live in Australia even after your initial PR has expired.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, I've applied for citizenship in July 2020 and awaiting test/interview appointment date currently. I just received a speeding fine with one demerit point yesterday. My understanding is that we don't need to inform this to department since I'll be paying and not going to court. Can someone please advise if I need to let department know of this recent driving ticket in my application? Appreciate any inputs.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Hi, I've applied for citizenship in July 2020 and awaiting test/interview appointment date currently. I just received a speeding fine with one demerit point yesterday. My understanding is that we don't need to inform this to department since I'll be paying and not going to court. Can someone please advise if I need to let department know of this recent driving ticket in my application? Appreciate any inputs.


No need; in the interview they may ask you (happen to me) and they asked when the demerit point will be expired. The most important that a fine is not mentioned in the "Police Check". Police Check is one of the most important documents that need to be clean & no issues on it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KV1990 said:


> Hi, I've applied for citizenship in July 2020 and awaiting test/interview appointment date currently. I just received a speeding fine with one demerit point yesterday. My understanding is that we don't need to inform this to department since I'll be paying and not going to court. Can someone please advise if I need to let department know of this recent driving ticket in my application? Appreciate any inputs.


As it has been recorded on the license, it’s best to inform the department
I doubt that it will lead to any delays or refusal 
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> As it has been recorded on the license, it’s best to inform the department
> I doubt that it will lead to any delays or refusal
> Cheers


How it required to update the department if there are any fines , does it be uploaded while submitting the application ? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

hi guys, after my first arrival to AU, i went back and stayed 6 months abroad before i finally moved back to AU. 

now there is a question in application that is " Has the applicant had any other residential addresses in the past five years?" and also we have to mention dates

so can i give the address from the first time I entered AU and keep it until I started residing permanently ? because the residential addresses did not changed both overseas and in AU. 

Even when I was away, I was receiving my correspondence on the same address AU address as it was a friend residence. 

or I have to break it down that is overseas, AU, overseas and than finally AU ? Thank you

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

How long does it take to get the approval letter?


----------



## POM (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi all, 

NSW Sydney update. Blacktown City Council

Applied on 1 May 2020
Test Invite: Feb.2021
Status: Approved

Any suggestions for people in Blacktown City Council for their ceremony, the officer highlighted there are several hundreds waiting in Blacktown and Parramatta. 

Thank you guys, this forum has been helpful


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

caliboy89 said:


> How long does it take to get the approval letter?


Anyone?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

caliboy89 said:


> Anyone?


4 - 7 working days.


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

kaokaowars said:


> Speak of the devil, got mine today! About 6 working days - not too bad.


I got virtual ceremony on Monday so I get tomaro?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

aryalbishna said:


> I got virtual ceremony on Monday so I get tomaro?


Hi ur council? Did u have to apply via email etc to get virtual ceremony invite?


----------



## aryalbishna (Dec 30, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi ur council? Did u have to apply via email etc to get virtual ceremony invite?


 I applied in email virtual.ceremony email


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

aryalbishna said:


> I applied in email virtual.ceremony email


Thanks, did u have to provide any specific reason etc for virtual ceremony or was it just a casual request.


----------



## RISHABH# (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi 
i got my citizenship ceremony in March, I am going back to india in 11 days after ceremony.
I want to know can I apply for OCI immediately after attending and leave on Indian passport? 
If I can go , do I need to take tourist visa from India , and how likely it can come within the 11 days time ? 
Any help is much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RISHABH# said:


> Hi
> i got my citizenship ceremony in March, I am going back to india in 11 days after ceremony.
> I want to know can I apply for OCI immediately after attending and leave on Indian passport?
> If I can go , do I need to take tourist visa from India , and how likely it can come within the 11 days time ?
> ...


The moment you complete your ceremony, your PR will be cancelled
If you leave Australia without taking the Australian passport , you will not be able to return
You can use your Indian passport for 3 months even after you get the Australian passport but you have to pay a small penalty when you surrender the Indian passport
So you can complete your ceremony, take the Australian passport then leave for india using the Indian passport for entering India and on return use the Australian passport

Cheers


----------



## RISHABH# (Feb 9, 2021)

NB said:


> The moment you complete your ceremony, your PR will be cancelled
> If you leave Australia without taking the Australian passport , you will not be able to return
> You can use your Indian passport for 3 months even after you get the Australian passport but you have to pay a small penalty when you surrender the Indian passport
> So you can complete your ceremony, take the Australian passport then leave for india using the Indian passport for entering India and on return use the Australian passport
> ...


So I can take ceremony, apply for Australian passport? Will the passport come before 11 days? , because I have already booked the tickets to leave, and have exemption to travel.
Also do I need Indian visa to travel to India, as my passport will be Australian.
I will be away for atleast 3 months or more from Australia, will that effect anyhow on Indian passport?
Can you provide me any link where I can read all of these terms of travel?
I am sorry asking too many questions, bit confused. 
Thank you so much for replying.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RISHABH# said:


> So I can take ceremony, apply for Australian passport? Will the passport come before 11 days? , because I have already booked the tickets to leave, and have exemption to travel.
> Also do I need Indian visa to travel to India, as my passport will be Australian.
> I will be away for atleast 3 months or more from Australia, will that effect anyhow on Indian passport?
> Can you provide me any link where I can read all of these terms of travel?
> ...


You can apply for the passport and pay urgent fees surcharge
You will most probably get it the second day if you collect it personally
The only hitch is that if you have an online ceremony, then you may receive the certificate by post which may take time
You can check the rules for surrendering Indian passport on VFS website
It gives all the details and penalties for using it after you get the Australian citizenship

if I were in your shoes, I would have delayed the citizenship ceremony and done it after I returned from india 
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

For people who had travelled after submitting the application what is the procedure ?

It appears that the best time to travel is around 8-10 months after you submit the application, because after that it appears there might be an approval stage. Of course also considering if borders would be opened. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

I got my Ceremony Invitation Letter today. My Timeline as below,

Acknowledgement of Application Received 08 Jun 2020
Citizenship Appointment Letter 08 Oct 2020 
Test Date 19 Nov 2020
Rescheduled Citizenship Appointment Letter 24 Nov 2020 
Rescheduled Test Date 10 Dec 2020
Passed test & Status Changed to APPROVED 10 Dec 2020

Requested via email to expedite my Ceremony 
by attaching a letter from my employer 04 Feb 2021

Invitation email for citizenship ceremony 09 Feb 2021 
Ceremony Date 29 Mar 2021

Council - The City of Norwood Payneham & St Peters - South Australia


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Any suggestiongs on wait times to be called for the Citizenship ceremony once your application is approved 

My details as below

Council: Brisbane City Council, QLD
Applied on 23 Jun 2020
Interview/Test completed: 8 Dec 2020
Application approved on IMMI site : 8 Dec 2020 
Awaiting invite to oath ceremony

Thank you again for to everyone for providing their guidances regulary on expat forum which helped me various steps of this process

Kind regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitrb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any suggestiongs on wait times to be called for the Citizenship ceremony once your application is approved
> 
> ...


You can try for a virtual ceremony 
As the number of applicants waiting for ceremony has gone up, DHA is conducting virtual ceremonies again
You may have to keep emailing them again and again 
Cheers


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

NB said:


> You can try for a virtual ceremony
> As the number of applicants waiting for ceremony has gone up, DHA is conducting virtual ceremonies again
> You may have to keep emailing them again and again
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your response, 

How can I try or request for a virtual ceremony? Whom can I contact to expedite (if at all) as I have a visit planned to India in June for some medical reason. 

Kind regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitrb said:


> Thank you so much for your response,
> 
> How can I try or request for a virtual ceremony? Whom can I contact to expedite (if at all) as I have a visit planned to India in June for some medical reason.
> 
> Kind regards


You can try these


Universal Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
State Specific Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

sumitrb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any suggestiongs on wait times to be called for the Citizenship ceremony once your application is approved
> 
> ...


Ideally, you should be invited for the next one (March), but no one knows except the council and DHA how many still waiting before you. One guy from a different forum mentioned he received a ceremony invite for March. He is from Brisbane north and applied 27/07/20 and approved on 17/12


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Ideally, you should be invited for the next one (March), but no one knows except the council and DHA how many still waiting before you. One guy from a different forum mentioned he received a ceremony invite for March. He is from Brisbane north and applied 27/07/20 and approved on 17/12


Thanks Bharathi, I am also at Brisbane north side

lets see when I get the invite 

Kind regards


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello Expats

A quick question, I am preparing documents for my citizenship application.
I got my PR last year, as a part of my PR application I attached Australian, UK, and Indian PCC.
As I have not traveled abroad since I have got PR, do I still have to attach a new UK and Indian PCC in my citizenship application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Expats
> 
> A quick question, I am preparing documents for my citizenship application.
> I got my PR last year, as a part of my PR application I attached Australian, UK, and Indian PCC.
> ...


As per rules you don’t have to
But the CO has over riding powers to ask for one, but that has a low possibility in your case
Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> As per rules you don’t have to
> But the CO has over riding powers to ask for one, but that has a low possibility in your case
> Cheers


Thanks, NB.


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Ideally, you should be invited for the next one (March), but no one knows except the council and DHA how many still waiting before you. One guy from a different forum mentioned he received a ceremony invite for March. He is from Brisbane north and applied 27/07/20 and approved on 17/12


Hi Bharathi, 

When did he get his invite , did it come recently?

Kind regards
Sumit


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

sumitrb said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> When did he get his invite , did it come recently?
> 
> ...


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> View attachment 99062


thanks , thats great

Hopefully we also recieve soon

Kind regards
Sumit


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> View attachment 99062


The next ceremony by Brisbane city council is on 18th March. This one seems to be an online ceremony. Or probably Moreton Bay Council.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Any main things to consider while submitting the application in order to be avoid being regretful.

Any suggestions when proof editing ? Thanks 


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RISHABH# (Feb 9, 2021)

NB said:


> You can apply for the passport and pay urgent fees surcharge
> You will most probably get it the second day if you collect it personally
> The only hitch is that if you have an online ceremony, then you may receive the certificate by post which may take time
> You can check the rules for surrendering Indian passport on VFS website
> ...


Hi NB
My ceremony is physical not online. 
I can submit documents next day for Australian passport. 
Will I be eligible for priority processing??
Also do I need to apply for new exemption to travel ?
India currently has a ban on tourist visa, I cannot get OCI in that duration.
I am not sure if I can make it back to Australia when, hopefully after 3 months, but current scenario is very unpredictable.
If staying away for long affect the citizenship if I delay it?? My approval came in October 20. If I do miss the 12 month mark, what happens next, need to give test again? 
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RISHABH# said:


> Hi NB
> My ceremony is physical not online.
> I can submit documents next day for Australian passport.
> Will I be eligible for priority processing??
> ...


You dont need a reason for priority processing..you have to just pay the additional fees for the same
Whether the exemption that you got for travel to india based on Indian passport, I think should be easily transferred to your Australian passport also, but you would have to check that with dha
If you don’t attend a ceremony in 12 months after being approved, the approval lapses
But this rule was suspended during covid so I am not sure if it’s still in force or not
You can legally use your Indian passport after getting the Australian passport and just pay the penalty charges when you surrender your Indian passport after you return to Australia





| vfsglobal - vfsglobal


VFS Global




www.vfsglobal.com




Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> The next ceremony by Brisbane city council is on 18th March. This one seems to be an online ceremony. Or probably Moreton Bay Council.


Its from BCC and face-face ceremony. But, its not held in City hall, seems like it is at local suburb (Few local wards conduct ceremony as well).


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Does this applicant have the details of their previous application.

Is this question in the application is referring to the PR visa application ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Does this applicant have the details of their previous application.
> 
> Is this question in the application is referring to the PR visa application ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Nope
It refers to Any previous citizenship application 
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> Nope
> It refers to Any previous citizenship application
> Cheers



Hi NB, Thanks

Actually, the options given were as below:



i got confused because if there is suppose to be a visa grant number or app id for citi application ? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi NB, Thanks
> 
> Actually, the options given were as below:
> 
> ...


Not all drop downs make sense
If you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent 
Cheers


----------



## RISHABH# (Feb 9, 2021)

NB said:


> You dont need a reason for priority processing..you have to just pay the additional fees for the same
> Whether the exemption that you got for travel to india based on Indian passport, I think should be easily transferred to your Australian passport also, but you would have to check that with dha
> If you don’t attend a ceremony in 12 months after being approved, the approval lapses
> But this rule was suspended during covid so I am not sure if it’s still in force or not
> ...


Hi NB 
I called Dha, the lady didn’t talked too much, only said exemption to travel is on Indian passport.
when you get Australian passport, need to carry both old and new passports when travelling. 
It made me more confused, like to travel out of Australia I will use Australian passport or Indian ?
If I do use Indian won’t the airport authorities, question why not using Australian passport? 
If I use Indian passport, it will be used to enter India, without any trouble, like they won’t ask now you have Australian passport, is there a declaration to be done? 
I am asking so many questions, because I need to go, and don’t want to go to airport and get refused. 
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RISHABH# said:


> Hi NB
> I called Dha, the lady didn’t talked too much, only said exemption to travel is on Indian passport.
> when you get Australian passport, need to carry both old and new passports when travelling.
> It made me more confused, like to travel out of Australia I will use Australian passport or Indian ?
> ...


Many countries allow dual citizenship including Australia 
So it is entirely your decision which passport to use for which leg of the journey 
So you can use your Indian passport to exit Australia, enter india, exit india and Australian passport to enter Australia 
Consult a Mara agent if you have doubts
Cheers


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Anyone has any news about melbourne applications. Haven't seen any progress with any applications?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> Anyone has any news about melbourne applications. Haven't seen any progress with any applications?


They are inviting jab feb 2020 applicants probably, and too in very small numbers
Maybe a couple of hundred per week
Cheers


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

NB said:


> They are inviting jab feb 2020 applicants probably, and too in very small numbers
> Maybe a couple of hundred per week
> Cheers


Roughly how much more time for the one who applied in august? Thanks for quick reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> Roughly how much more time for the one who applied in august? Thanks for quick reply


Untill CBD is reopened in full, the backlog will keep getting bigger and bigger
No one can predict when the government will allow the offices to function in full employee strength 
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> Many countries allow dual citizenship including Australia
> So it is entirely your decision which passport to use for which leg of the journey
> So you can use your Indian passport to exit Australia, enter india, exit india and Australian passport to enter Australia
> Consult a Mara agent if you have doubts
> Cheers


What??? This is a major offence @NB. This is straight textbook breach of the ICA, 1955 quoted below;

The Indian Citizenship Act, 1955, does not allow dual citizenship. Many individuals continue to retain their Indian passports and some even travel on them and there are yet others who get fresh passports issued by suppression of information even several years after they have acquired foreign citizenship. *"Keeping an Indian passport/acquiring an Indian passport/travelling on an Indian passport after acquisition of foreign citizenship constitutes an offence under the Indian Passport Act, 1967, and attracts heavy penalties." *Indian passport holders, who have acquired foreign citizenship, are required to surrender their Indian passports to the nearest India Passport and Visa Services centre after acquisition of foreign citizenship.
Mara agents cannot help in this matter.
Source: 1, 2



RISHABH# said:


> Hi NB
> I called Dha, the lady didn’t talked too much, only said exemption to travel is on Indian passport.
> when you get Australian passport, need to carry both old and new passports when travelling.
> It made me more confused, like to travel out of Australia I will use Australian passport or Indian ?
> ...


@RISHABH#

While it is true that Australia will not object your entry into Australia on a Australian Passport but when leaving Australia in the first place, there would a security alert issued when you try to pass and scan your Indian Passport at the immigration clearance section in Airport which will be definitely noticed by Australian Border force officers. This is because Australian Border Force have to check if you are exiting on a valid visa, not many people know about this but this is the framework they have put in place for multiple security reasons to stop crime, catch offenders and visa overstayers. After you acquire Australian Citizenship you PR visa stands cancelled and it will reflect in VEVO check which would indicate that you are a Australian citizen. The ABF officers are 100% in their jurisdiction to ask and confirm in you hold Australian Citizenship at the airport. They would determine that you are a AU citizen travelling without exemption and would most probably stop you from boarding the flight. If some how you manage to exit AU then you should brace for series of serious breaches at Indian Airport. Do not do this mistake. Apply for exemption through proper channels if you hold Australian Citizenship and only travel if you are granted one.


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi,

Which month citizenship application are invited to attend exam and interview in Melbourne?
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> What??? This is a major offence @NB. This is straight textbook breach of the ICA, 1955 quoted below;
> 
> The Indian Citizenship Act, 1955, does not allow dual citizenship. Many individuals continue to retain their Indian passports and some even travel on them and there are yet others who get fresh passports issued by suppression of information even several years after they have acquired foreign citizenship. *"Keeping an Indian passport/acquiring an Indian passport/travelling on an Indian passport after acquisition of foreign citizenship constitutes an offence under the Indian Passport Act, 1967, and attracts heavy penalties." *Indian passport holders, who have acquired foreign citizenship, are required to surrender their Indian passports to the nearest India Passport and Visa Services centre after acquisition of foreign citizenship.
> Mara agents cannot help in this matter.
> ...


Please read the VFS guidelines for use of Indian passport after acquiring a foreign passport before alarming the members
There are prescribed penalties which have to be paid when you ultimately surrender your passport if you have used it to enter india
It’s NOT a illegal use
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Husafar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which month citizenship application are invited to attend exam and interview in Melbourne?
> Thank you


Probably January February 2020
But don’t expect DHA to issue invite strictly on the basis of lodgement date
They are doing a lot of pick and choose when issuing invites 
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> Please read the VFS guidelines for use of Indian passport after acquiring a foreign passport before alarming the members
> There are prescribed penalties which have to be paid when you ultimately surrender your passport if you have used it to enter india
> It’s NOT a illegal use
> Cheers


This really concerning coming from you @NB. Travelling on an Indian passport after acquisition of foreign citizenship constitutes an *offence *under the Indian Passport Act, 1967. Simple definition of offence is a breach of a law or rule;* an illegal act*.

The penalties that you mentioned in VFS guidelines are paid once Indian Passport is surrendered after it's illegal use of travel which is not of concern. Before that, when someone who travels on Indian Passport to enter into India after acquiring foreign nationality is subjected to being detained at Indian sea/airports. They are liable to pay up to 50,000INR as a penalty at ports and would be forced to return back. Even if the offender gets advantage because of covid where travel back to same country is not possible then a emergency 7 day visa will be granted. The offender would have to register themselves with FRRO as they would be classified as foreign nationals (since they don't have OCI, PIO). They also have to apply for a new visa to stay in India and if not then they risk being arrested, fined or jailed or all three. If this is not a reason to sound the alarm bell then I don't know what is.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> This really concerning coming from you @NB. Travelling on an Indian passport after acquisition of foreign citizenship constitutes an *offence *under the Indian Passport Act, 1967. Simple definition of offence is a breach of a law or rule;* an illegal act*.
> 
> The penalties that you mentioned in VFS guidelines are paid once Indian Passport is surrendered after it's illegal use of travel which is not of concern. Before that, when someone who travels on Indian Passport to enter into India after acquiring foreign nationality is subjected to being detained at Indian sea/airports. They are liable to pay up to 50,000INR as a penalty at ports and would be forced to return back. Even if the offender gets advantage because of covid where travel back to same country is not possible then a emergency 7 day visa will be granted. The offender would have to register themselves with FRRO as they would be classified as foreign nationals (since they don't have OCI, PIO). They also have to apply for a new visa to stay in India and if not then they risk being arrested, fined or jailed or all three. If this is not a reason to sound the alarm bell then I don't know what is.


You can read the following paragraph in VFS website

“PIOs who have already acquired foreign citizenship voluntarily shall cease to be Indian citizenship. However, such persons are required to surrender their Indian passport, whether valid or expired so that the passport is not misused.
The other features of the rules are:-

Government of India has prescribed imposition of penalty on a graded scale, for the violation of Passport Rules ranging from a minimum of AUD 210/- to a maximum of AUD 1050/-, depending on number of trips made on the Indian passport after acquiring foreign nationality. The penalty provisions would be applicable only in cases where Indian citizens after acquiring foreign citizenship (after 1 January 2005) retained (beyond three years) *or *used Indian passport.”



Ministry of External Affairs



6. A grace period of three months is allowed from the date of acquisition of foreign citizenship, for the purpose of travel on an Indian Passport. Therefore, no penalty will be leviable for travel on an Indian passport within three months of acquisition of a foreign passport.



If you are still adamant that you can’t travel on the Indian passport, I have nothing more to add
It clearly says travelled on Indian passport after acquiring foreign citizenship you pay a graded penalty
The member can take his own decision

Cheers


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

srinath1982 said:


> Hi everyone- My wife and I applied for citizenship in July 2020. My daughter was included in my application while my wife applied separately. We linked both the applications. Today I have got a citizenship appointment for feb 13 but no news fir my wife. Do the invites come together or separately and if separate-how long is a lag for the spouse?


Hi did you received any update/test invite for your wife I am also in the similar situation thanks


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

NB said:


> invites


Thank you


----------



## RISHABH# (Feb 9, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> This really concerning coming from you @NB. Travelling on an Indian passport after acquisition of foreign citizenship constitutes an *offence *under the Indian Passport Act, 1967. Simple definition of offence is a breach of a law or rule;* an illegal act*.
> 
> The penalties that you mentioned in VFS guidelines are paid once Indian Passport is surrendered after it's illegal use of travel which is not of concern. Before that, when someone who travels on Indian Passport to enter into India after acquiring foreign nationality is subjected to being detained at Indian sea/airports. They are liable to pay up to 50,000INR as a penalty at ports and would be forced to return back. Even if the offender gets advantage because of covid where travel back to same country is not possible then a emergency 7 day visa will be granted. The offender would have to register themselves with FRRO as they would be classified as foreign nationals (since they don't have OCI, PIO). They also have to apply for a new visa to stay in India and if not then they risk being arrested, fined or jailed or all three. If this is not a reason to sound the alarm bell then I don't know what is.


Hi 
Thank you for giving a long detailed answers. 
Is exemption that is on Indian passport , transferred to Australian passport?
Is India issuing tourist visa to foreign nationals ? 
Both you and NB are correct in the information provided. 
Thank you to both of you for the valuable input.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

RISHABH# said:


> Hi
> Thank you for giving a long detailed answers.
> Is exemption that is on Indian passport , transferred to Australian passport?
> Is India issuing tourist visa to foreign nationals ?
> ...


Exemption cannot be transferred but you could apply for another exemption and provide the evidence of last exemption and request it to granted on your Australian Passport.
I don't think India has started issuing fresh tourist/medical visas. However, OCI holders are permitted to enter India (you should double check this with VFS/Indian Consulate)


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

anyone applying Nov2020 from Perth got invited yet?


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, I submitted my Citizenship application Dec’20 last year. Can we use the same ImmiAccount for my Wife application or create a new one? Thanks


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi, I submitted my Citizenship application Dec’20 last year. Can we use the same ImmiAccount for my Wife application or create a new one? Thanks


Yes, You can use the same account.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this form I have a question regarding I am permanent resident from last 12 months and living in Australia from last 6 years I want to apply for aus citizenship for me and my 2 year old baby he is also permanent resident can anybody please tell me the process like what documents need and how long it takes to get ur application approval?
And we have another baby coming in june so I just want to know should I wait and apply together or I should have applied for myself and my 2 year baby now ?
Can anybody please suggest me the process and docs requirements please I will be very helpful thanks very much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this form I have a question regarding I am permanent resident from last 12 months and living in Australia from last 6 years I want to apply for aus citizenship for me and my 2 year old baby he is also permanent resident can anybody please tell me the process like what documents need and how long it takes to get ur application approval?
> And we have another baby coming in june so I just want to know should I wait and apply together or I should have applied for myself and my 2 year baby now ?
> Can anybody please suggest me the process and docs requirements please I will be very helpful thanks very much


You can apply through Immiaccount
It’s mainly data based application with very little documentation
You would just need to make sure that you can get the form 1195 signed by someone in the list
The baby on the way will be a citizen by birth as you are a PR holder
It’s taking more then a year now in most places to get the citizenship end to end 
Cheers


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

POM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> NSW Sydney update. Blacktown City Council
> 
> ...



Hi, I might be under Cumberland or Parramatta Council. My Test was on 5 Nov 2020- approval same day and since then been waiting for the ceremony.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, my passport is expired soon in March and I'm planning to apply for citizenship in Feb next week, so should I wait til March and renew my passport then apply with the newly fresh passport or still OK to go ahead with the expiring passport?


----------



## Wazzz (Feb 14, 2021)

NB said:


> They are inviting jab feb 2020 applicants probably, and too in very small numbers
> Maybe a couple of hundred per week
> Cheers


Im not sure if this is really the case.... i live next to the immigration office. Last friday there was a huge crowd around 30 applicants at a time. They are now using other offices inside the building next to the immigrtion office other than the second floor... the lockdown we are in now may have killed the momentum... but definetely not couple of hundereds a week. The cap on number of employees is for state and private but not for federal offices.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

NB said:


> You can apply through Immiaccount
> It’s mainly data based application with very little documentation
> You would just need to make sure that you can get the form 1195 signed by someone in the list
> The baby on the way will be a citizen by birth as you are a PR holder
> ...


Thanks buddy I really appreciate it.
And do u k ow how to add my baby in the application do I need to submit another application or I can add in same application and how pls can u pls explain if u know
Thanks 
Regards
Jatinder


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Thanks buddy I really appreciate it.
> And do u k ow how to add my baby in the application do I need to submit another application or I can add in same application and how pls can u pls explain if u know
> Thanks
> Regards
> Jatinder


You can add the baby in your application 
As you move ahead in the application, it will prompt you to enter your children details
It’s quite a simple process, but if you are not confident, better to apply through a Mara agent 
Cheers


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, my passport is expired soon in March and I'm planning to apply for citizenship in Feb next week, so should I wait til March and renew my passport then apply with the newly fresh passport or still OK to go ahead with the expiring passport?


Why not renew your passport now instead of waiting until March?


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello - Anyone have been recently approved and already got an invite for Citizenship Ceremony in Brisbane?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

I have attended citizenship interview and test last week and passed (MELB). Some of my friends whose appointment was scheduled this week has been rescheduled to End of March.
Time lines : Applied Aug 2019


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

aryalbishna said:


> I got virtual ceremony on Monday so I get tomaro?


Hey, how long did they take to respond to your email? did you apply in Sydney?


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone applied for citizenship on/after 17-May-2020 to Parramatta council and have received email for test? I am still waiting :-(


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

vinny06 said:


> Anyone applied for citizenship on/after 17-May-2020 to Parramatta council and have received email for test? I am still waiting :-(


I think they are working on the May 2020 applicants now. Hopefully you will get yours soon. Cheers


----------



## sathishfrank (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Hope all are doing good.

I have got the invitation for the interview and test today scheduled for 10th March which I have rescheduled it to 16th Feb as the slot was available 

My timelines are as below;

Location: Sydney
Application submitted (Self) : 8th July 2020
Application submitted (Spouse) : 29th Aug 2020
Interview appointment (Self) : Received on 15th Feb scheduled for 10th March which is rescheduled to 16th Feb.
Interview appointment (Spouse) : Awaited

Hope it helps. Thanks.


----------



## PaulBrisbane (Dec 28, 2020)

pokeman13 said:


> Hello - Anyone have been recently approved and already got an invite for Citizenship Ceremony in Brisbane?


My application has been approved in Oct and waiting for the ceremony (Brisbane).
Does anyone from Brisbane receive an invitation to March ceremony?

Cheers


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Supppose to have a ceremony on *March 29*. But as I sent a letter from my Manager few days back, Department of Home affairs called me last evening and scheduled a *Virtual Ceremony* in ten mins. Had the Video Call for ten mins and its *DONE*. 

My Application status has changed to *Finalised*. They said I would recieved the* Citizenship Certificate* within three weeks to home address. 

Thansk Everyone for the help in this Forum.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

PaulBrisbane said:


> My application has been approved in Oct and waiting for the ceremony (Brisbane).
> Does anyone from Brisbane receive an invitation to March ceremony?
> 
> Cheers


Same here.. approved in Oct and waiting for the ceremony.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for citizenship in Sep 2020, but haven't heard anything yet for the test. I am sure, people were discussing in this forum about change in state or place to get it done quickly. Can someone please direct me to the forum page or link or tell me in brief if it is worth it or not and how to do it?

I am in regional NSW thinking to change the residence address and council to either Canberra or Sydney.

Thanks


----------



## Ozwoody (Feb 16, 2021)

mechengineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for citizenship in Sep 2020, but haven't heard anything yet for the test. I am sure, people were discussing in this forum about change in state or place to get it done quickly. Can someone please direct me to the forum page or link or tell me in brief if it is worth it or not and how to do it?
> 
> ...


I applied in May 2020, 
Got letter Mid January for my test and interview today, 16th Feb.
100% test result . Will just have to wait on them finalising and sending details to my local council. I am still expecting to wait up to 6 months for all that.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Ozwoody said:


> I applied in May 2020,
> Got letter Mid January for my test and interview today, 16th Feb.
> 100% test result . Will just have to wait on them finalising and sending details to my local council. I am still expecting to wait up to 6 months for all that.


Which council? I am in Wagga 2650 Council and my friend told me that they only do tests on Wednesday and max 3 people per day. By this speed, it may take too long.


----------



## Ozwoody (Feb 16, 2021)

mechengineer said:


> Which council? I am in Wagga 2650 Council and my friend told me that they only do tests on Wednesday and max 3 people per day. By this speed, it may take too long.


I went into Sydney city. 
They opened at 9 and were taking at least 4-5 people at a time every 5 mins. I was 10.10 am and 4 guys came in with me.
I was out by 10.30 .
" interview " is just checking identity and address, test is simple if you read booklet. 
Not saying your friend is wrong, but seems weird they would only do it on 1 day a week and only 3 people Max. May have to confirm that with them.


----------



## Ozwoody (Feb 16, 2021)

mechengineer said:


> Which council? I am in Wagga 2650 Council and my friend told me that they only do tests on Wednesday and max 3 people per day. By this speed, it may take too long.


Although, in saying that, there can't be a lot in Wagga going for citizenship, so your friend may be right. I think they just take it from when submitted and send out appointments then


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

So is there anyway to change the council?


----------



## Ozwoody (Feb 16, 2021)

mechengineer said:


> So is there anyway to change the council?


You can, if you change address with them, but when you go for interview/test, they check your driving licence and utility bill for address


----------



## Ozwoody (Feb 16, 2021)

Ozwoody said:


> You can, if you change address with them, but when you go for interview/test, they check your driving licence and utility bill for address and your invite to ceremony goes to that postal address too


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Do I just need to update address on Immi account or I need to call them also?


----------



## Ozwoody (Feb 16, 2021)

mechengineer said:


> Do I just need to update address on Immi account or I need to call them also?


I changed mine on immi login


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

vinny06 said:


> Anyone applied for citizenship on/after 17-May-2020 to Parramatta council and have received email for test? I am still waiting :-(


Hi. I applied in July 2020. I received my appointment letter today for interview on 10/03/2021 at Parramatta. I've rescheduled it to 18/02/2021. 

Application Date: 05/07/2020
Appointment Letter Received: 16/02/2021
Rescheduled Interview Date: 18/02/2021
Location: Parramatta NSW


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Expats 

I just completed filling my citizenship application form and made couple of minor mistakes.
1. I uploaded one of my sons document into mine and uploaded the same document again under his name. But unable to remove the document (my sons document) under my name.
2. I didn’t upload first two pages of form 1195 as it contains only information about the form and uploaded pages 3 and 4. Do I need to upload page 1 and 2 aswell ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rambahadur said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I just completed filling my citizenship application form and made couple of minor mistakes.
> 1. I uploaded one of my sons document into mine and uploaded the same document again under his name. But unable to remove the document (my sons document) under my name.
> ...


1. Not an issue
2. You have done the correct thing
Cheers


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. Not an issue
> 2. You have done the correct thing
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick response NB. Much appreciated.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Update from Brisbane City Council: The ceremony for the 18th March has been postponed until the 1st April. Website will be updated soon.


----------



## PaulBrisbane (Dec 28, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> Update from Brisbane City Council: The ceremony for the 18th March has been postponed until the 1st April. Website will be updated soon.


Hi, Do you know why? 
Do you know whether they have already sent out invitations?

Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

PaulBrisbane said:


> Hi, Do you know why?
> Do you know whether they have already sent out invitations?
> 
> Cheers


No I don't know why. They said they usually send out invitations 4 weeks prior to the ceremony. So they might start sending out invitations after 2 weeks.


----------



## cheffmatics (Feb 17, 2021)

Its my first time here and i am making preparation to move to Australia from Nigeria using SkilledSelected. I am trying to submit my EOI but saw this comment at the final stage before submission is clicked.

The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:


The client does not have a skills assessment
The client's English language ability may be below the level needed for this visa subclass.
The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass

*what should i do?*
Regards,


----------



## Robin99 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi guys, in regards of translating the documents, is it mandatory to translet it from NAATI or we can use old one. I have my birth and marriage certificate translated earlier from back home when I applied for PR. I uploaded the same one while applying for citizenship. Wondering if I can use same one for my interview or do I need to translet it from NAATI again? Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robin99 said:


> Hi guys, in regards of translating the documents, is it mandatory to translet it from NAATI or we can use old one. I have my birth and marriage certificate translated earlier from back home when I applied for PR. I uploaded the same one while applying for citizenship. Wondering if I can use same one for my interview or do I need to translet it from NAATI again? Cheers


For citizenship it’s compulsory to use NAATi translator 
Cheers


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

How long does it take to receive the Citizenship Certificate in the mail after the Virtual Ceremony in Sydney???


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

caliboy89 said:


> How long does it take to receive the Citizenship Certificate in the mail after the Virtual Ceremony in Sydney???


Between one to three weeks.


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

NB said:


> ’t need to meet it
> He can piggy back on you and can be included in your application


I just checked with a migration lawyer and they are of the opinion that the child should meet residency requirement of 4 years prior to applying for citizenship but that kind of goes against what I have heard from other people. Can valuable forum members shed more light on this? 
Also the other thing I have been advised to do is to include all biological children (even the one not in my care) in the citizenship application and include any court orders/documents clarifying parental rights for child not in my care anymore. What are members' thoughts on this?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

harrywiz said:


> I just checked with a migration lawyer and they are of the opinion that the child should meet residency requirement of 4 years prior to applying for citizenship but that kind of goes against what I have heard from other people. Can valuable forum members shed more light on this?
> Also the other thing I have been advised to do is to include all biological children (even the one not in my care) in the citizenship application and include any court orders/documents clarifying parental rights for child not in my care anymore. What are members' thoughts on this?


You do not need to meet the general residence requirement if you are under 16 years old. At the following link see Eligibility > Residence Requirement > General Exemptions: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#Eligibility


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You do not need to meet the general residence requirement if you are under 16 years old. At the following link see Eligibility > Residence Requirement > General Exemptions: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#Eligibility


Thanks mate. Any thoughts on my second question?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

harrywiz said:


> I just checked with a migration lawyer and they are of the opinion that the child should meet residency requirement of 4 years prior to applying for citizenship but that kind of goes against what I have heard from other people. Can valuable forum members shed more light on this?
> Also the other thing I have been advised to do is to include all biological children (even the one not in my care) in the citizenship application and include any court orders/documents clarifying parental rights for child not in my care anymore. What are members' thoughts on this?


S 21(5) of the _Australian Citizenship Act_ does not put any residency requirements for a PR under age 18 applying for citizenship.


Australian Citizenship Act 2007



The Home Affairs website even has sections on children applying for Aussie citizenship with a parent or on their own.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident




https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/under-16


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

engfahmi said:


> Between one to three weeks.


Thank you


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

i start seeing a lot of people changing address.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chailatte said:


> i start seeing a lot of people changing address to cities with faster processing time.
> i wonder if they have really moved or just changed address? anyone has successfully obtained citizenship without actually moving but only updated adress?


That’s the worst possible thing an applicant can do
Integrity is the most important criteria in granting citizenship 
It’s extremely easy for DHA to verify your current location based on your tax records and other data available with them
Doing such a thing is putting your application in jeopardy 
Cheers


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Megss said:


> Hi, I might be under Cumberland or Parramatta Council. My Test was on 5 Nov 2020- approval same day and since then been waiting for the ceremony.


Hi Megss, My application got approved today and I'm under Cumberland Council too. Just wondering if you got any update on ceremony?

Application Date: 05/07/2020
Appointment Letter Received: 16/02/2021
Rescheduled Interview Date: 18/02/2021
Location: Parramatta NSW
Approved: 18/02/2021


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi there,

Any timeline from Victoria 
Please

Abdul


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

PaulBrisbane said:


> Hi, Do you know why?
> Do you know whether they have already sent out invitations?
> 
> Cheers


Maybe, they haven't got enough candidates(600) to conduct the ceremony and postponed for 2 weeks.. Just trying to be optimistic here..


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Hi Megss, My application got approved today and I'm under Cumberland Council too. Just wondering if you got any update on ceremony?
> 
> Application Date: 05/07/2020
> Appointment Letter Received: 16/02/2021
> ...


Apply for Online ceremony.


----------



## S_S (Sep 11, 2018)

I have been following this forum for a while now and it has been really helpful to estimate turnaround times. Below is my Citizenship application timeline;

Application date- 14 April 2020
Appointment Letter Received: 15/12/2020
Rescheduled Interview Date: 19/01/2021
Council: Devonport TAS
Test Centre: Launceston TAS
Approved: 19/02/2021
Ceremony: Awaiting


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi all,
Posting my question again; on the citizenship application form under section ‘Details of children not included in application’ is it advisable/prudent to include a child (even if not in my care anymore) in the citizenship application and include any court orders/documents clarifying parental rights for the child not in my care anymore. Or alternatively should I just include the child in the application and not include any court documents but can provide those if asked by CO?


----------



## Akram Ahamed (Jul 16, 2017)

Dear All

To apply for citizenship, is it necessary to show that we stayed in the same state under-skilled sponsored 190 visa?.

Example: If I have 190 ACT and didn't stay for more than 3 months, can I apply for citizenship? But residing in Melbourne for more than 4 years.

Secondly, For PCC, I have been residing in DxB for 1 year after my visa grant, do I need to get PCC from Dxb government? I already have one before receiving 190 Visa, isn't that sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akram Ahamed said:


> Dear All
> 
> To apply for citizenship, is it necessary to show that we stayed in the same state under-skilled sponsored 190 visa?.
> 
> ...


It depends on the CO
There are no specific guidelines as such which prevent you from applying even if you did not honour the commitment
What is DxB ?
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> It depends on the CO
> There are no specific guidelines as such which prevent you from applying even if you did not honour the commitment
> What is DxB ?
> Cheers


Dxb= dubai

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Dxb= dubai
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Please don’t by cryptic 
Everyone may not be a world traveller as you are 
As you have lived in Dubai for more then a year after getting PR, a pcc would be required 
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

harrywiz said:


> Hi all,
> Posting my question again; on the citizenship application form under section ‘Details of children not included in application’ is it advisable/prudent to include a child (even if not in my care anymore) in the citizenship application and include any court orders/documents clarifying parental rights for the child not in my care anymore. Or alternatively should I just include the child in the application and not include any court documents but can provide those if asked by CO?


You have to be absolutely truthful when filling out the online form if you don't want to put your application in jeopardy later on. Do not conceal any information on purpose. Department has got many alternate resources from where they can find the hidden details.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> Please don’t by cryptic
> Everyone may not be a world traveller as you are
> As you have lived in Dubai for more then a year after getting PR, a pcc would be required
> Cheers


I have just assisted, was not my inquiry actually. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

aryalbishna said:


> Hi I got approved on 14 jan 21 and waiting for ceremony bay council


Have you heard anything from Bay side council yet?


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

I sent it to the DHA my citizens app form via post to Perth on Wednesday 9 on tracking number says delivered on Thursday 10 how long is taking to DHA sent me the confirmation email that they received my app.

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

My expedition to acquire Aussie citizenship has been achieved. Here is my timeline Fast Track Citizenship


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

Dear All

I'm in the process of filling up the citizenship application, 

*1. *at any point in the application do we need to mention about any *expired *passports? (my previous passport was expired but entered Australia using the current one)

*2.* If I only have the passport for travel I should say "No" for the below question (no mentioning about the expired passport)?


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi All
I'm in the process of getting PCC from Singapore as i was staying there around 100days after my first entry as PR into Melbourne.

Any idea on how to get finger prints taken in Melbourne.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

kevin511 said:


> You dont need to mention about the expired passport of you travelled on current one and also attached picture explained it self, if you have any other passport to travel? so answer is no


----------



## Xavier91 (Jul 12, 2017)

usankara said:


> Hi All
> I'm in the process of getting PCC from Singapore as i was staying there around 100days after my first entry as PR into Melbourne.
> 
> Any idea on how to get finger prints taken in Melbourne.


easy n simple just go to police station n they will take ur fingerprints n send to spf COC office directly u have to provide an express envelope.


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

how did you get a letter from australia immigration? Singapore need a letter indicating why you need a COC. 
what supporting document did you provide to Singapore police?



usankara said:


> Hi All
> I'm in the process of getting PCC from Singapore as i was staying there around 100days after my first entry as PR into Melbourne.
> 
> Any idea on how to get finger prints taken in Melbourne.


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

i need to update an info that i completed wrongly in citizenship application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chailatte said:


> i need to update an info that i completed wrongly in citizenship application.
> what form do i need to complete? where can i send?


you can make a word document giving the q no. Wrong answer and correct answer and upload it
Cheers


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks arun05


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

chailatte said:


> i need to update an info that i completed wrongly in citizenship application.


The correct process is to fill in Form 1023-Notification of incorrect answers and upload it in your immi account.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

chailatte said:


> how did you get a letter from australia immigration? Singapore need a letter indicating why you need a COC.
> what supporting document did you provide to Singapore police?


Department cannot issue request letters in advance. You have to lodge the application and wait patiently for a CO to generate *S57 request for additional information* which indicates you need PCC from Singapore. You can then use this letter to request for PCC from Singapore authorities.


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, i’m aware we have to attach identity documents for children being included in the citizenship application. For children being mentioned under section ‘Details of children not included in application’ do we also have to provide their identity documents and if yes which ones?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi guys, I have applied online for citizenship on June 2020, the interview venue was selected as Ballarat, Victoria. Any leads on it if anyone has applied through Ballarat thank you. Just wanted to know the current timeline


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

harrywiz said:


> Hi, i’m aware we have to attach identity documents for children being included in the citizenship application. For children being mentioned under section ‘Details of children not included in application’ do we also have to provide their identity documents and if yes which ones?


If the child is not an applicant in the Citizenship application then there is no need to attach their identity documents. However, you would still have to mention their identity details like legal name, date of birth, nationality, address, etc


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Xavier91 said:


> easy n simple just go to police station n they will take ur fingerprints n send to spf COC office directly u have to provide an express envelope.


Thanks for your response.

Can i visit neighbothood polcie stattion to get fingerprints?

in one of the thread i saw "In Melbourne, it can be done only at the Victoria Police Fingerprint Facility ( World Trade Centre, 637 Flinders St, Docklands VIC 3008)."


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi, is there any way to get/download attached documents?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Give your bangalore address, if possible
> Speak to VFS and get the clarification
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your guidance.
Gave my Bangalore address with Self attested adhaar copy. VFS accepted the application and Police verification executed at my Bangalore resdience.
All good and PCC dispatched as per VFS (total 2 weeks).

Jus a background on my situation:
Passport has Chennai address (already sold and shifted to Bangalore)
Luckily, my Adhaar is still with my Banaglore address. Its my own flat and inlaws staying there.
Policeman came and took Adhaar copy and 1 PP foto along with some INR currency...


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

chailatte said:


> how did you get a letter from australia immigration? Singapore need a letter indicating why you need a COC.
> what supporting document did you provide to Singapore police?


When I applied for SG PCC, I took a screen shot of List of Documents Required (usually at the end of the online application form) where it automatically specified that I need to upload the SG PCC. Not sure what the online app looks now.


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone from Brisbane City who has received invite for their Ceremony on March 18, 2021? Could you please share your exam/interview date?


----------



## PaulBrisbane (Dec 28, 2020)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone from Brisbane City who has received invite for their Ceremony on March 18, 2021? Could you please share your exam/interview date?


18 March ceremony has been postponed to 1 April and we don't know why...
My application has been approved in Oct and I haven't received an invitation yet from the Brisbane city council. 
What's your timeline?


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

PaulBrisbane said:


> 18 March ceremony has been postponed to 1 April and we don't know why...
> My application has been approved in Oct and I haven't received an invitation yet from the Brisbane city council.
> What's your timeline?



Thank you for your response. I've got mine approved last Feb 5, 2021(I know it's recent) but I am trying to look at the current trend to determine when will be my ceremony.

Hoping to be included on April/May ceremony.


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Expats

I stayed in UK for 243 days (two trips-> 88+155 days) at 2012 to 2013. At the time of PR , CO didn’t asked me to submit UK PCC. Do I need to provide Uk pcc at the time of citizenship application? I mentioned all the dates correctly in the citizenship form under last 10 years stayed and traveled section 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rambahadur said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I stayed in UK for 243 days (two trips-> 88+155 days) at 2012 to 2013. At the time of PR , CO didn’t asked me to submit UK PCC. Do I need to provide Uk pcc at the time of citizenship application? I mentioned all the dates correctly in the citizenship form under last 10 years stayed and traveled section
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you have spent a day more than 122 days (365 minus 243) outside of UK or Australia (including your home country) since the grant date of your PR, then Yes, you need to get a PCC from UK, your Home Country and Australia.

If you haven't, then you don't need to get PCC from any country.


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for the details Fugitive. Much appreciated.

I got my PR on Nov 2016 and been outside of Australia couple of times (to India - Home Country 3 weeks and 4 weeks ) after My first entry (feb 2017). Hope I don’t require to submit PCC for any country.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

usankara said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Can i visit neighbothood polcie stattion to get fingerprints?
> 
> in one of the thread i saw "In Melbourne, it can be done only at the Victoria Police Fingerprint Facility ( World Trade Centre, 637 Flinders St, Docklands VIC 3008)."


Today I went to "Victoria Police Fingerprint Facility ( World Trade Centre, 637 Flinders St, Docklands VIC 3008 "

They confirmed that this is only place in Melbourne where we can do Fingerprint.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rambahadur said:


> Thanks for the details Fugitive. Much appreciated.
> 
> I got my PR on Nov 2016 and been outside of Australia couple of times (to India - Home Country 3 weeks and 4 weeks ) after My first entry (feb 2017). Hope I don’t require to submit PCC for any country.


Most probably not
But CO has over riding powers to ask for one 
Cheers


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for the details NB. Much appreciated.


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi friends,
What type of document verification are performed by office during citizenship interview? do they check each and every document which we uploaded in the application?
I have uploaded the scanned copy of my Aadhar card (Indian National Identity Number) in my citizenship application but don't have its hard copy with me here in Sydney.

Will this create any issue during interview?
If I take color printout of that scanned card and laminate it, will this be accepted as identity proof.

My interview date is 02/03/2021 in Parramatta.


OR

Alternatively, if this is mandatory to have hard copy of the Aadhar card then I can reschedule my test to later date and ask my parents to post the Aadhar card to me.

Please advise and give your inputs.

Thanks


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

MM1108 said:


> Hi friends,
> What type of document verification are performed by office during citizenship interview? do they check each and every document which we uploaded in the application?
> I have uploaded the scanned copy of my Aadhar card (Indian National Identity Number) in my citizenship application but don't have its hard copy with me here in Sydney.
> 
> ...


You can take a color print or the eadhar. But COs rarely ask for this. The most asked documents are passport, AU DL , Medicare, Birth Certificate (For children) and PCC if applicable.


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

how long did your police station send out the envelope? i think it will sit in the police station for few days before got sent out. police station quite slow in processing



Xavier91 said:


> easy n simple just go to police station n they will take ur fingerprints n send to spf COC office directly u have to provide an express envelope.


----------



## PaulBrisbane (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi all,

Does anyone from Brisbane receive an invitation for the next Ceremony (1 April)? If so please share your timeline.

Cheers


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Alright peeps, I finally got the appointment email last week. Below are my timelines. I hope it will help you.

*Application lodged *: 17-May- 2020
*Lodge from* : Sydney CBD
*Changed Address on* : 24-Oct-2020 (attached new lease agreement)
*Changed Address to : Parramatta Council (Sydney)
Appointment email received on:* 22-Feb-2021
*Initial Appointment date:* 17-Mar-2021
*Rescheduled to : *25-Feb-2021
*Application Status*: Approved

Waiting for Ceremony notification from Parramatta council (Sydney) now.

Thanks a lot to people who are helping here and giving all of us a hope. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

I might be desperate but when can I expect citizenship test invite? I applied in Sep 2020. March/April ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I might be desperate but when can I expect citizenship test invite? I applied in Sep 2020. March/April ?


Which state ?
Cheers


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

NB said:


> Which state ?
> Cheers


NSW


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I might be desperate but when can I expect citizenship test invite? I applied in Sep 2020. March/April ?


From the Immitracker, I can see July applicants to have completed interviews in NSW, and one applicant from snowy monaro council to have interview scheduled.


----------



## Venza (Feb 25, 2021)

TeamRanger said:


> From the Immitracker, I can see July applicants to have completed interviews in NSW, and one applicant from snowy monaro council to have interview scheduled.


----------



## Venza (Feb 25, 2021)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> NSW


I received invite for ceremony on the 8 march


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Venza said:


> I received invite for ceremony on the 8 march


Congratulations! Can you please post your approval date and council details?


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Got citizenship test invite today for 15th April 2021. Melbourne CBD. Application was lodged on 21 Feb 2020.


----------



## Richard78 (Feb 26, 2021)

I did my citizenship test at Parramatta(Sydney) on the 1 Feb 2021 but it,s showing received on my immi account. Does it take long for approval or maybe there is an issue cos I have seen many getting approval on same day. Just worried.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Richard78 said:


> I did my citizenship test at Parramatta(Sydney) on the 1 Feb 2021 but it,s showing received on my immi account. Does it take long for approval or maybe there is an issue cos I have seen many getting approval on same day. Just worried.


There is nothing to get worried about 
Most applicants are getting approved same day but many get approved even within a couple of months
Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

Just need to check , in VIC -> MELB , can we ask for virtual ceremony and the reason being safe and healthier way of having the ceremony. What is the reason other members have given for having virtual ceremony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Just need to check , in VIC -> MELB , can we ask for virtual ceremony and the reason being safe and healthier way of having the ceremony. What is the reason other members have given for having virtual ceremony


You can give any reason under the sun you like, but VIC applicants are not being favoured by DHA for VC
Keep trying maybe you will get lucky 
Cheers


----------



## Venza (Feb 25, 2021)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> NSW


I received invite for ceremony on the 8 march 


KV1990 said:


> Congratulations! Can you please post your approval date and council details?


Cumberland nsw Approved 18 November 2020 invite 18 Feb 2021


----------



## Megha1504 (Feb 27, 2021)

Venza said:


> I received invite for ceremony on the 8 march
> 
> Cumberland nsw Approved 18 November 2020 invite 18 Feb 2021


Congratulations dear .
Thanks for the update..
I live in Wentworthville and assuming cumberland is my council as well. 

Test passed and citizenship approved on 5th November 2020. 

No update on ceremony yet. 
No idea why I haven't got the invite yet


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

NB said:


> You can try for a virtual ceremony
> As the number of applicants waiting for ceremony has gone up, DHA is conducting virtual ceremonies again
> You may have to keep emailing them again and again
> Cheers


Hello Dear,

Is Dha also conducting virtual ceremonies in perth aswell?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arslan Ahsan said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> Is Dha also conducting virtual ceremonies in perth aswell?


DHA is not bound by boundaries when it come to virtual ceremonies 
They can do or refuse any applicant irrespective of their state or council
It’s just random amd without any logic rhyme or reason in most cases
Cheers


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

vinny06 said:


> Alright peeps, I finally got the appointment email last week. Below are my timelines. I hope it will help you.
> 
> *Application lodged *: 17-May- 2020
> *Lodge from* : Sydney CBD
> ...





Hi Mate, I have lodged my application in Victoria now changed my address to Sydney CBD.I have updated the address in immi account . Do I need to update the address anywhere else ?


----------



## Arslan Ahsan (Dec 10, 2020)

NB said:


> DHA is not bound by boundaries when it come to virtual ceremonies
> They can do or refuse any applicant irrespective of their state or council
> It’s just random amd without any logic rhyme or reason in most cases
> Cheers


Thanks alot dear


----------



## Evan82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

A question to someone who has submitted an application in the past couple of months.
I am trying to put in my "National Identity Card" details in the application.
When I try to add the details and leave both "date of issue" and "date of expiry" blank (as advised in the UI), I keep getting an error to fill those two fields in.
Have anyone got this issue previously and got around it?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Evan82 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A question to someone who has submitted an application in the past couple of months.
> I am trying to put in my "National Identity Card" details in the application.
> ...


Looks like a bug
Call up the helpline and ask
Cheers


----------



## Evan82 (Sep 10, 2015)

NB said:


> Looks like a bug
> Call up the helpline and ask
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Yes I have lodged a support ticket... hopefully they'll have something for me later in the week.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi Team,

I have met the residence requirement for Aus Citizenship on Feb 20, 2021. 

1. I have lived <12 Months in the last 4 years, and <3months in the last year outside of Aus (Thus meeting residence criteria).
2. I have lived *more than* 3 months in the last 4 years in both India and the USA.
3. I have lived *less than* 3 months outside of Aus since I got PR. (I got PR on March 5, 2019)

Does the above mean I have to produce PCC for both India and/or USA (Considering I had to produce PCC for India for my PR application, and I have not been outside of Aus for more than 3 months since)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have met the residence requirement for Aus Citizenship on Feb 20, 2021.
> 
> ...


As you have lived Less then 12 months outside Australia after getting PR, you are not required to submit any PCC
However, the CO has over riding powers to ask for one, but the chances are remote in your case 
Cheers


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Brought test date forward to 01/03/21 (Melbourne CBD). Passed test yesterday and approved today.
Few points discussed with the CO that might help future applicants:
1. Birth cert issued by Indian consulate is not accepted, it's a waste of money so do not even get it at the first place.
2. Best alternate to Birth cert is using your grade 10 marks sheet. It should have at least one of your parent's name on it along with your DOB and full name.
3. Only provide those documents which the CO asks for during your interview, do not rush to present every document you might be carrying with you. It will only delay the process. COs know what they are doing and which documents they need.
4. There are a lot of COVID safe protocols so ensure you reach at least 15 minutes before the appointment time to avoid delays.
5. Virtual ceremonies are not going through in VIC and instead face to face ceremonies are being prioritized. Might take up to 6 months to receive ceremony invite after approval.
6. Children (If included) in your application will be approved along with your own application approval. Not possible to approve child's application while your application is still pending (Waiting further checks etc).
7. Citizenship test is very simple and easy if you read through the "Common Bond Booklet" (Australian Citizenship - Our Common Bond - Testable (homeaffairs.gov.au). You can also do practice tests to gain more confidence. 

*Above points are based on discussion with the individual CO and may or may not be applicable to every situation/applicant. Please use your own discretion.*


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

shahid15 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have met the residence requirement for Aus Citizenship on Feb 20, 2021.
> 
> ...


I was in similar situation and while submitting citizenship application, I had to submit PCC from India. Below is from the website :-



```
Requirements for applications for Australian citizenship (Conferral, General eligibility or Other situations)
The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.

You need an overseas penal clearance certificate if:

you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years, and
the total time you spent overseas adds up to 12 months or more, and
the total time you spent in one country adds up to 90 days or more.
If this applies to you, provide an overseas penal clearance certificate from each country where you spent a total of 90 days or more in.

We could also ask you to provide a certificate in other circumstances.
```
You fall under "*the total time you spent in one country adds up to 90 days or more.*" category.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Evan82 said:


> Thanks NB. Yes I have lodged a support ticket... hopefully they'll have something for me later in the week.


From the immig account notifications, should clarify why you are getting that error:

*1 March 2021: Unplanned system issue – National ID issue and expiry date*

There is a current system issue affecting online visa and citizenship applications.

If you answer YES to the question 'Does this applicant have a national identity card?' on page 3 of your application you must enter an issue date and expiry date.

If you do not complete this information you will see the following errors:


Date of issue is a required field
Date of expiry is a required field
You will not be able to proceed to the next page unless you enter these details.

If your visa is going to expire today, submit an enquiry via the ImmiAccount Technical Support form and answer YES to the question ‘my visa will expire within 7 days’. If you visa will not expire today, please try again later. 

We are working to resolve this issue and apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> 2. I have lived *more than* 3 months in the last 4 years in both India and the USA.


If you have lived for more than 3 months in "*EITHER*" India or USA, you need to get PCC from India, USA and Australia.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you have lived for more than 3 months in "*EITHER*" India or USA, you need to get PCC from India, USA and Australia.


PCC is only required if the total time spent outside AU since PR grant is more than 12 months AND if the person has lived in a particular country for more than 3 months.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prasannakp84 said:


> PCC is only required if the total time spent outside AU since PR grant is more than 12 months AND if the person has lived in a particular country for more than 3 months.


Thanks for clarifying, I missed that part of him having spent less than 12 months outside AUS.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks NB, Ratnesh, Prasanna and Fugitive for the clarifications  Have a good day!


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Singh_lucky said:


> Hi Mate, I have lodged my application in Victoria now changed my address to Sydney CBD.I have updated the address in immi account . Do I need to update the address anywhere else ?


When you say you have updated the address in immi account, do you mean with in your citizenship application or just the immi accounts details? Technically and ethically you have to do both.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

PaulBrisbane said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone from Brisbane receive an invitation for the next Ceremony (1 April)? If so please share your timeline.
> 
> Cheers


Still waiting. Hoping to hear from the others.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

vinny06 said:


> When you say you have updated the address in immi account, do you mean with in your citizenship application or just the immi accounts details? Technically and ethically you have to do both.


It happened with me, you should inform dha. Login through immiaccount you will find it somewhere to apply the change through a form.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi, Anyone managed to get an exemption to travel to India? What docs do we need to provide? how do we justify if the reason is compelling or not?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sthareja said:


> Hi, Anyone managed to get an exemption to travel to India? What docs do we need to provide? how do we justify if the reason is compelling or not?


Please visit Leaving Australia | COVID-19 and the border and under 'Australians and permanent residents' tab you would find the compelling reasons' allowed for exemption and the list of documents that you could provide.


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello expats

I gave No to the below question
“Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990?”
I am unable to change the answer.
could you please someone suggest (Do I need to contact DOHA)how to change answer? for the question?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rambahadur said:


> Hello expats
> 
> I gave No to the below question
> “Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990?”
> ...


Don't get worked out. If you have already submitted the application then just fill in form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers and upload it under 'Other' documents section.
If you did not submit the application yet then you could just delete the incomplete application and start afresh.


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

“Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990?”01, post: 15231700, member: 1403761"]
Don't get worked out. If you have already submitted the application then just fill in form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers and upload it under 'Other' documents section.
If you did not submit the application yet then you could just delete the incomplete application and start afresh.
[/QUOTE]


mustafa01 said:


> Don't get worked out. If you have already submitted the application then just fill in form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers and upload it under 'Other' documents section.
> If you did not submit the application yet then you could just delete the incomplete application and start afresh.


Thanks mustafa01. I will follow the same.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi all, I received the invite to attend the citizenship ceremony at The Great Hall, Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre, South Bank on 1st April.
My timeline:
Applied on: 19-Jun-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 24-Oct-2020
Ceremony Invite received: 08-Mar-2021
Ceremony Date: 01-Apr-2021


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi all, I received the invite to attend the citizenship ceremony at Brisbane City Hall on 1st April.
> My timeline:
> Applied on: 19-Jun-2020
> Citizenship Test & approval: 24-Oct-2020
> ...


Congrats mate! After a long wait


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Congrats mate! After a long wait


Yes indeed. I hope to see you there!


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Yes indeed. I hope to see you there!


Unfortunately, I didn't make Apr 1st ceremony list. Just confirmed with BCC. Hopefully, should be in the next one (19/Apr)


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't make Apr 1st ceremony list. Just confirmed with BCC. Hopefully, should be in the next one (19/Apr)


What is your approval date? You will surely get the next one.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> What is your approval date? You will surely get the next one.


I applied on 06/Aug and was approved on 20/Nov. Yes. Hopefully, in next ceremony


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

@prasannakp84 @bharathi039 thanks for sharing your dates, it gives an indication of what to expect from Brisbane council. I myself have an approval date of 15/01/21, I guess my invitation for the ceremony would be no earlier than June.


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

did anyone apply for a passport in Melbourne? usually how many days it takes in the normal process?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sthareja said:


> did anyone apply for a passport in Melbourne? usually how many days it takes in the normal process?


I have done for myself and my family in December and it took exactly 1 week after accepting the application at the Post office and after that 3 days to received it by post.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats , Im also on 1st April-for a moment i thought is it an April fools joke
Date of Application- 25th Feb 2020
Test and Approval date- 10th Oct 2020
Ceremony date- 1st April [email protected] Brisbane convention centre- 
Ceremony Email received on 8th March 2021






prasannakp84 said:


> Hi all, I received the invite to attend the citizenship ceremony at The Great Hall, Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre, South Bank on 1st April.
> My timeline:
> Applied on: 19-Jun-2020
> Citizenship Test & approval: 24-Oct-2020
> ...


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

NB said:


> You can add the baby in your application
> As you move ahead in the application, it will prompt you to enter your children details
> It’s quite a simple process, but if you are not confident, better to apply through a Mara agent
> Cheers


Hi NB I just want to know when we fill the online application for citizenship do we need to give all the details of jobs we done from arriving Australia to till now and another thing


NB said:


> You can add the baby in your application
> As you move ahead in the application, it will prompt you to enter your children details
> It’s quite a simple process, but if you are not confident, better to apply through a Mara agent
> Cheers


hi Nb I just want to know when we lodge application online for citizenship do we need to provide details of all the jobs that we have done in Australia till now.
And another thing if u can tell me the list of the docs that I need to upload ( form 1195 and photo I already know) will be really helpful for me to apply online thnx very much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi NB I just want to know when we fill the online application for citizenship do we need to give all the details of jobs we done from arriving Australia to till now and another thing
> 
> hi Nb I just want to know when we lodge application online for citizenship do we need to provide details of all the jobs that we have done in Australia till now.
> And another thing if u can tell me the list of the docs that I need to upload ( form 1195 and photo I already know) will be really helpful for me to apply online thnx very much


No details of jobs required
You can check the documents required in form 1300t
Cheers


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi,
I live in Parramatta Council . My citizenship is approved in Mid Jan'21 . Still waiting for ceremony.
Parramatta council website ceremony dates are below and allow 300 people at a time.Since my approval 2 dates already passed 26/01 and 11/03 . Can anyone suggest how much is the wait time in Parramatta council .
*Schedule*
(Back to top)
*2021*

Tuesday, 26 January 
Thursday, 11 March 
Monday, 3 May
Tuesday, 15 Jun
Tuesday, 13 July
Tuesday, 26 October 
Tuesday, 2 November


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

viksydney said:


> Hi,
> I live in Parramatta Council . My citizenship is approved in Mid Jan'21 . Still waiting for ceremony.
> Parramatta council website ceremony dates are below and allow 300 people at a time.Since my approval 2 dates already passed 26/01 and 11/03 . Can anyone suggest how much is the wait time in Parramatta council .
> *Schedule*
> ...


Try for a virtual ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

My Cousin who got approved in late November attended today's ceremony at Parramatta.



viksydney said:


> Hi,
> I live in Parramatta Council . My citizenship is approved in Mid Jan'21 . Still waiting for ceremony.
> Parramatta council website ceremony dates are below and allow 300 people at a time.Since my approval 2 dates already passed 26/01 and 11/03 . Can anyone suggest how much is the wait time in Parramatta council .
> *Schedule*
> ...


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Here's my citizenship application timeline :

Application submitted : 15 November 2019
Interview / Test date : 8 December 2020
Test centre : Parramatta NSW
Council : Cumberland

My current passport is expiring on 5th April, 2021 and renewing it is a herculean task (since difficult to get appointment in VFS etc, also little value in investing $150 in Indian passport when I am on cusp of acquiring Australian citizenship). 

I am looking at properties (first home buyer) and it seems I can't proceed with paperwork (have pre approval but final loan approval, solicitor need passport) unless I have an 'Active' passport.

I am not keen on applying for another Indian passport which may never be used at all (since borders closed).

Kindly advise what are my options here. I see online ceremony options suggested in previous posts. How do we request that ?

Any pointers, guidance will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Try for a virtual ceremony
> Cheers


Thanks , how I can ask for virtual ceremony ? I think it's up to department .


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

KV1990 said:


> My Cousin who got approved in late November attended today's ceremony at Parramatta.


Thanks , Look like I will have to wait for another 2 months .


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

viksydney said:


> Hi,
> I live in Parramatta Council . My citizenship is approved in Mid Jan'21 . Still waiting for ceremony.
> Parramatta council website ceremony dates are below and allow 300 people at a time.Since my approval 2 dates already passed 26/01 and 11/03 . Can anyone suggest how much is the wait time in Parramatta council .
> *Schedule*
> ...



My approval came on 05th Nov'2020, and I come under the Cumberland council. No update on the invitation yet and the DIBP has a standard answer to refer processing time on their website.

According to which it can take up to 9 months from the date of approval and every case is different. Hence, they cannot tell me when I will get my invitation to the ceremony.

However, in one of the previous post, someone got their approval on 18th Nov'2020, and they got invited from the Cumberland council for the upcoming March Ceremony.


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

viksydney said:


> Thanks , how I can ask for virtual ceremony ? I think it's up to department .


I don't think it would make sense unless you have strong reasoning as to why you wanted a Virtual ceremony. However, can try and pls update me as well about the outcome


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

viksydney said:


> Thanks , how I can ask for virtual ceremony ? I think it's up to department .


It’s the department decision, but no harm in trying
Many applicants have got it for no reason also
You have to just keep emailing them every few days and try your luck
Cheers


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

kochtobbom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's my citizenship application timeline :
> 
> ...



Am a Mortgage Broker by profession. If I was you I would not hesitate to pay that $150 to get my passport renewed. Legal documentation while buying a property requires a valid passport. AUS citizenship and passport has so many uncertainties. You cant give a 100% guarantee that you will have a ceremony and passport in the next 1 month or 2. But a valid passport will always give you the confidence to buy a property when a good offer comes.


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s the department decision, but no harm in trying
> Many applicants have got it for no reason also
> You have to just keep emailing them every few days and try your luck
> Cheers



Hi NB, I am not very familiar with this platform to effectively communicate. I am trying to start a conversation with you under the conversation tab regarding E3 visa. Pls let me know if you can pls share some info on it.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

Megss said:


> Am a Mortgage Broker by profession. If I was you I would not hesitate to pay that $150 to get my passport renewed. Legal documentation while buying a property requires a valid passport. AUS citizenship and passport has so many uncertainties. You cant give a 100% guarantee that you will have a ceremony and passport in the next 1 month or 2. But a valid passport will always give you the confidence to buy a property when a good offer comes.



Thanks for your reply.

Isn't it true that expired passport is also accepted for 6 months after it has expired? I do have other Doc's as DL, Medicare card and Photo Id card.


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s the department decision, but no harm in trying
> Many applicants have got it for no reason also
> You have to just keep emailing them every few days and try your luck
> Cheers


Thanks .
Do you know at which email id ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

viksydney said:


> Thanks .
> Do you know at which email id ?


Try all those applicable to you 


Universal Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
State Specific Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
virtual[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi Nb,
I am going to apply my citizenship for my self and my 3 year old baby I just want to know if I applied citizenship for my baby now and may be end of this year he is going to india may be for 5-6 months is it gonna affect my citizenship timeline or not if it’s gonna effect my citizenship or my baby citizenship timeline then I might just apply only for myself if u can clear about this doubt will be very helpful
Thanks lot


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi Nb,
> I am going to apply my citizenship for my self and my 3 year old baby I just want to know if I applied citizenship for my baby now and may be end of this year he is going to india may be for 5-6 months is it gonna affect my citizenship timeline or not if it’s gonna effect my citizenship or my baby citizenship timeline then I might just apply only for myself if u can clear about this doubt will be very helpful
> Thanks lot


You also cannot be approved if the baby is not in Australia 
Looking at the current trend, if you are not in VIC, then you will get your test invite around 6 months 
Cheers


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hi guys!

I am on a Resident Return visa and have started filling up my citizenship application. I have some doubts about a few points in the application, would be really appreciate if I could get your opinion about the same.

-- Permanent visa details
Do I put my initial PR visa details or the Resident Return visa details? If it's Resident Return visa then do I put the PR visa details under "Other Australian Visa details" ?

-- Evidence of first arrival in Australia
I think I'll have to give my old passport details here , but my Indian passport has since renewed. Can an expired passport be used here?

--Associated family details
My sibling has passed away a few years ago, do I put their citizenship status as Current or Previous? If previous, then do I put the "Date citizenship ended" as the date they passed?
It also asks "List all the countries where the person holds permanent residence." What do I put here now that the family member is no more?

--Proposed overseas travel
Does the applicant intend to depart Australia within the next 12 months?

I don't intend to travel but what if I have to?

-Previous Application
Give details of the applicant's previous application.

The drop down options here have "Visa grant number". Is this about my Resident Return Visa? That was the last application I submitted.

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singh2015 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am on a Resident Return visa and have started filling up my citizenship application. I have some doubts about a few points in the application, would be really appreciate if I could get your opinion about the same.
> 
> ...


1. Permanent visa grant date
RRV details in other visa details
2. Use old passport
3. Just write DECEASED - no further details required 
4. Write NO . You can always travel if you get exemption 
5. Previous application means citizenship application in the past

Cheers


----------



## anujshri (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey Guys, I was on TSS-482 starting from Oct 2018 - Sep 2020 [2 years], Then Bridging visa from Sep 2020 - Mar 2021 and finally received NSW 190 grant last week. With regards to eligibility for AU citizenship when would be able to apply for that. As I know the rule is to spend at least 4 years in AU with the minimum of 2 years as PR. Some of my friends were saying the years spent on TSS-482 do not count. Is that correct? Have been googling a lot but couldn't find anything related to that.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

anujshri said:


> Hey Guys, I was on TSS-482 starting from Oct 2018 - Sep 2020 [2 years], Then Bridging visa from Sep 2020 - Mar 2021 and finally received NSW 190 grant last week. With regards to eligibility for AU citizenship when would be able to apply for that. As I know the rule is to spend at least 4 years in AU with the minimum of 2 years as PR. Some of my friends were saying the years spent on TSS-482 do not count. Is that correct? Have been googling a lot but couldn't find anything related to that.
> 
> Thanks
> Anuj


What your friends said is incorrect

Since you came to Australia on TSS 482 starting Oct 2018, you will be eligible to apply in exactly 4 years, assuming you complete 12 months on your PR (which you will by March 2022).

Again, it is not minimum of 2 years on PR, but just 12 months on PR.

See this page under "Meet the general residence requirements" section.


----------



## Robin99 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi guys, after the Citizenship approval how long does it normally take to know the ceremony date? Who will contact you to inform about the date and how do they contact, by email or post? Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robin99 said:


> Hi guys, after the Citizenship approval how long does it normally take to know the ceremony date? Who will contact you to inform about the date and how do they contact, by email or post? Thanks in advance


It depends on the council
DHA decides who will be invited but it’s the councils who do the ceremony and send out invites 
Most councils still send the invites through post only
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujshri said:


> Hey Guys, I was on TSS-482 starting from Oct 2018 - Sep 2020 [2 years], Then Bridging visa from Sep 2020 - Mar 2021 and finally received NSW 190 grant last week. With regards to eligibility for AU citizenship when would be able to apply for that. As I know the rule is to spend at least 4 years in AU with the minimum of 2 years as PR. Some of my friends were saying the years spent on TSS-482 do not count. Is that correct? Have been googling a lot but couldn't find anything related to that.
> 
> Thanks
> Anuj


Do t break your head now
Under any circumstances you are not eligible before October 2022
A month before use the residence calculator and check eligibility 
Cheers


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello - Anyone else who has received invite for their Ceremony for April 1 or 19, 2021 under Brisbane City Council? Trying to do a trend analysis and below are the details I've gathered so far in this thread.

---------------------------------------------
User: nishantdhote
Applied on: 25-Feb-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 10-Oct-2020
Ceremony Invite received: 08-Mar-2021
Ceremony Date: 01-Apr-2021
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: prasannakp84
Applied on: 19-Jun-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 24-Oct-2020
Ceremony Invite received: 08-Mar-2021
Ceremony Date: 01-Apr-2021
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: bharathi039
Applied on: 06-Aug-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 20-Nov-2020
Ceremony Invite received: Awaiting Schedule
Ceremony Date: Awaiting Schedule
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: LanaAbs
Applied on: TBD
Citizenship Test & approval: 15-Jan-2021
Ceremony Invite received: Awaiting Schedule
Ceremony Date: Awaiting Schedule
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: pokeman13
Applied on: 20-Sep-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 05-Feb-2021
Ceremony Invite received: Awaiting Schedule
Ceremony Date: Awaiting Schedule
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi Guys, just curious. I am from melbourne. My wife applied for citizenship in the month of august 2020. Her passport is expiring in October this year. Will there be any issue both for the approval and citizenship ceremony?
Also she attached same document for Photo and signature and 
Country of citizenship evidence just because she don't drive and don't have drivers license. Also whats the current timeline for Melbourne 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> Hi Guys, just curious. I am from melbourne. My wife applied for citizenship in the month of august 2020. Her passport is expiring in October this year. Will there be any issue both for the approval and citizenship ceremony?
> Also she attached same document for Photo and signature and
> Country of citizenship evidence just because she don't drive and don't have drivers license. Also whats the current timeline for Melbourne
> Thanks in advance.


It’s taking about a year to Get the test invite in VIC
It doesn’t matter if the passport is expired
Get a bank statement for current residence evidence
Cheers


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

NB said:


> 1. Permanent visa grant date
> RRV details in other visa details
> 2. Use old passport
> 3. Just write DECEASED - no further details required
> ...


Thanks @NB , lemme get back to the application with your inputs!


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I have got my passport this week, i am looking for information to renounce my Indian citizenship and apply for OCI. However, there is a lot of info on VFS global but i don't see clear steps/info to follow.
Can anyone tell me what exactly i need to do to obtain OCI?

Thanks,


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

sthareja said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my passport this week, i am looking for information to renounce my Indian citizenship and apply for OCI. However, there is a lot of info on VFS global but i don't see clear steps/info to follow.
> Can anyone tell me what exactly i need to do to obtain OCI?
> ...


 I had emailed VFS and they said i need to follow instruction mentioned on the below 2 checklists- and fill FORM -XXII, if you have doubts just call VFS in your state/city and they will assist you, i agree the instructions are not clear and we need to fill multiple forms with same information


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sthareja said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my passport this week, i am looking for information to renounce my Indian citizenship and apply for OCI. However, there is a lot of info on VFS global but i don't see clear steps/info to follow.
> Can anyone tell me what exactly i need to do to obtain OCI?
> ...


For Renouncing and surrender your Indian Passport follow the below steps
1) Register on the portal Passport Seva at Indian Embassies and Consulates
2) Login and fill the application and after that take a printout, affix one(2x2) photo as spec recommended on the VFS checklist. Sign the form.
3) Take a printout of xxii, fill the form, and sign.
4) send both the form along with a copy of the passport, a copy of the Citizenship Certificate, Original Indian Passport, and a signed Printout of the checklist.

For OCI

1) Go to the website OCI-Services and fill the application as New OCI registration.
2) Scan Photo and signature and upload after completing part A in the above registration process. The scan must be as per the spec mentioned on the sign.
3) Fill Part A and Part B and take the colour printout and sign the form.
4) Take a printout of the checklist and signed it and tick the boxes whichever are applicable to you.
5) Send Copy of current passport, Citizenship Certificate, Copy of Indian passport pages(if canceled then a copy of surrender certificate), 1 2x2 passport photo(do not affix, just put it into an envelope). All these documents should be self-attested.

For minors, some extra documents require and attestation from JP/Notary require as per the VFS checklist. I have done renounce/surrender the passport and OCI one by one not altogether so explained separately.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

pokeman13 said:


> Hello - Anyone else who has received invite for their Ceremony for April 1 or 19, 2021 under Brisbane City Council? Trying to do a trend analysis and below are the details I've gathered so far in this thread.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> User: nishantdhote
> ...


---------------------------------------------
User: Wife of @prasannakp84 
Applied on: 02-Oct-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 12-Feb-2021
Ceremony Invite received: Awaiting Schedule
Ceremony Date: Awaiting Schedule
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

arun05 said:


> For Renouncing and surrender your Indian Passport follow the below steps
> 1) Register on the portal Passport Seva at Indian Embassies and Consulates
> 2) Login and fill the application and after that take a printout, affix one(2x2) photo as spec recommended on the VFS checklist. Sign the form.
> 3) Take a printout of xxii, fill the form, and sign.
> ...


Thanks for the details steps. Do we first need to renounce and then apply for OCI? Any idea if it is possible to do these together?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

prasannakp84 said:


> Thanks for the details steps. Do we first need to renounce and then apply for OCI? Any idea if it is possible to do these together?


Yes, you can do it together as well. fill both applications and send them together with all the documents. it will first process the surrender of Indian passport and then you will get back canceled passport and OCI application starts afterward.


----------



## kochtobbom (Jun 20, 2014)

NB said:


> Try all those applicable to you
> 
> 
> Universal Email IDs
> ...



Thanks for this information. I emailed some of them and got invite this morning for virtual ceremony on 26th march. 

Cheers,


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

kochtobbom said:


> Thanks for this information. I emailed some of them and got invite this morning for virtual ceremony on 26th march.
> 
> Cheers,


How come this is not advertised as option in DHA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pokeman13 said:


> How come this is not advertised as option in DHA?


If everything was advertised, there would be no need for this forum or Mara agents
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

kochtobbom said:


> Thanks for this information. I emailed some of them and got invite this morning for virtual ceremony on 26th march.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi, did u mention any specific reason for requesting virtual ceremony?


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

arun05 said:


> For Renouncing and surrender your Indian Passport follow the below steps
> 1) Register on the portal Passport Seva at Indian Embassies and Consulates
> 2) Login and fill the application and after that take a printout, affix one(2x2) photo as spec recommended on the VFS checklist. Sign the form.
> 3) Take a printout of xxii, fill the form, and sign.
> ...


Thanks for the info, can both of these be done in the same appointment with VFS? on VFS appointment site it lets you book 1 appointment at a time and their phone doesn't seem to work, it's always in busy state.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you all for your helpful comments.

Just thinking to start my Citizenship application, therefore asking a basic questions:


Heard paper based is faster than online application ? Any reality or just one of case. Comments Please?
What documents are required apart from 1195 along signed photograph considering no more or less role ?

Thank you


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sthareja said:


> Thanks for the info, can both of these be done in the same appointment with VFS? on VFS appointment site it lets you book 1 appointment at a time and their phone doesn't seem to work, it's always in busy state.


Yes, It can be done in one appointment for OCI( that covers both OCI and Surrender of Indian Passport). Another Option you can use by post. It is easy and done quickly too. I have sent it via post and it processed without an issue. the only concern of rejection is a wrong photo, any name change complications where statuary declaration required.


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

arun05 said:


> Yes, It can be done in one appointment for OCI( that covers both OCI and Surrender of Indian Passport). Another Option you can use by post. It is easy and done quickly too. I have sent it via post and it processed without an issue. the only concern of rejection is a wrong photo, any name change complications where statuary declaration required.


how did you make payment? did you provide payment details in the forms? I am not comfortable sending all the docs and passport in mail. I have booked an appointment for renunciation of indian citizenship, hope i can do the oci in the same appointment


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

sthareja said:


> how did you make payment? did you provide payment details in the forms? I am not comfortable sending all the docs and passport in mail. I have booked an appointment for renunciation of indian citizenship, hope i can do the oci in the same appointment


Yes, I sent it in the form and i got a receipt for that when it deducted. it is an individual choice, sent by post or attend an appointment.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sthareja said:


> how did you make payment? did you provide payment details in the forms? I am not comfortable sending all the docs and passport in mail. I have booked an appointment for renunciation of indian citizenship, hope i can do the oci in the same appointment


Post is the easiest and hassle free transaction and nothing to be worried about. I have done two passport renewals and absolutely no issues. The new passport is sent via post as well.
I assume same case will apply to other VFS / Embassy transactions.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Post is the easiest and hassle free transaction and nothing to be worried about. I have done two passport renewals and absolutely no issues. The new passport is sent via post as well.
> I assume same case will apply to other VFS / Embassy transactions.


+1
I sent my wife's application along with passport for PCC via express post last week and received an acknowledgement the next day.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

I submitted the Class X mark list for birth certificate as I don’t have one. But the marksheet doesn’t have my parents name. Would it be a problem in any way?


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, I got few queries and need some inputs from the experienced people out there in this forum.

I am an Indian national at present and I got my Australian citizenship ceremony e-mail which is to be held on 22nd April 2021. I am so happy but confused  whether i should go ahead with the ceremony or not. Because I need to travel (personal reasons) to India on around 25th May 2021 and stay there for 4 months. I still need to apply for travel exemption, which is another story.

But I don't think there will be enough time to apply for:

Australian Passport (General recommendation as per home affairs is to wait for 10 days after the ceremony)
Renounce Indian Passport (Can be done along with OCI application)
Apply and get OCI Card (VFS portal shows that it can take up to 8 weeks for processing OCI + the time duration for booking VFS appointment etc.)
As India is not allowing the tourists, it will be hard to go after getting the Australian passport and I read it is illegal to use Indian passport after acquiring the foreign citizenship as well.

Can I attend the ceremony and get the citizenship certificate. Then just travel on my Indian passport? Later apply for Australian passport from India to get back into the country.
What If I get one step ahead and apply Australian passport also whilst am here. But choose to use Indian passport while exiting Australia and also arriving in India. Will I get into any trouble at the airports?
I heard there is a grace period of 3 months for surrendering the Indian passport after acquiring foreign citizenship. So can I use it and may be pay the penalty if applicable for this purpose?
Must I use Australian passport only while existing ? Will there be a problem at Kiosk if I use Indian passport to exit the country as my PR is still valid for 2 years.
Please help me with your answers or suggestions if you could.... Thank you in advance...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitferns said:


> I submitted the Class X mark list for birth certificate as I don’t have one. But the marksheet doesn’t have my parents name. Would it be a problem in any way?


I doubt it would serve any purpose
As you have already applied, wait for DHA to respond 
Cheers


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

NB said:


> I doubt it would serve any purpose
> As you have already applied, wait for DHA to respond
> Cheers


Well in the list of documents in my interview/test appointment letter it states to bring 
Full birth certificate or family registration document containing details of parent(s)
I do hope the marksheet is accepted.


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

amitferns said:


> Well in the list of documents in my interview/test appointment letter it states to bring
> Full birth certificate or family registration document containing details of parent(s)
> I do hope the marksheet is accepted.


Hi.. On the day of citizenship test, the officer asked for the certificate containing name, photo, date of birth and parents name. Class 10th mark sheet generally has all of that. If not, u can produce Class 12 or Graduate certificates as well. But I doubt if they have all of that in one document. Check and furnish accordingly.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hi, I got few queries and need some inputs from the experienced people out there in this forum.
> 
> I am an Indian national at present and I got my Australian citizenship ceremony e-mail which is to be held on 22nd April 2021. I am so happy but confused  whether i should go ahead with the ceremony or not. Because I need to travel (personal reasons) to India on around 25th May 2021 and stay there for 4 months. I still need to apply for travel exemption, which is another story.
> 
> ...


The moment you complete


kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hi, I got few queries and need some inputs from the experienced people out there in this forum.
> 
> I am an Indian national at present and I got my Australian citizenship ceremony e-mail which is to be held on 22nd April 2021. I am so happy but confused  whether i should go ahead with the ceremony or not. Because I need to travel (personal reasons) to India on around 25th May 2021 and stay there for 4 months. I still need to apply for travel exemption, which is another story.
> 
> ...


You can apply for passport the day you get the certificate in hand
If it’s a face ceremony, you will get it on the day of the ceremony , elseIt will come by post which may take 7-10 days
If you choose expedited passport, you can collect it next day
In short, if you do the ceremony, you can’t leave Australia without an Aussie passport otherwise you can’t enter as your pr stands cancelled
You can’t expect to get an Aussie passport in india
You can use your Indian passport for 3 months without any fear from your ceremony date
Longer then that you pay a penalty that’s all..it’s not illegal per se
Also keep in mind that the exemption you get ofof traveling on your Indian passport may not be valid with the Australian passport. You may need to transfer it
If I were you, I would do the ceremony after I return from india 
Cheers


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hi.. On the day of citizenship test, the officer asked for the certificate containing name, photo, date of birth and parents name. Class 10th mark sheet generally has all of that. If not, u can produce Class 12 or Graduate certificates as well. But I doubt if they have all of that in one document. Check and furnish accordingly.


Unfortunately my marksheet doesn’t include parents name. Will need to wait and see what happens on the interview day.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

amitferns said:


> Unfortunately my marksheet doesn’t include parents name. Will need to wait and see what happens on the interview day.


My situation also exactly like yours. Let me know your experience on interview day.


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

NB said:


> The moment you complete
> 
> You can apply for passport the day you get the certificate in hand
> If it’s a face ceremony, you will get it on the day of the ceremony , elseIt will come by post which may take 7-10 days
> ...


Thank you for your response NB. Much appreciated.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

pokeman13 said:


> Hello - Anyone else who has received invite for their Ceremony for April 1 or 19, 2021 under Brisbane City Council? Trying to do a trend analysis and below are the details I've gathered so far in this thread.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> User: nishantdhote
> ...


User Zaq1983
Applied on: 25-May-2020
Citizenship Test on: 22-Feb-2021
Approval date: 13-Mar-2021
Ceremony Date: Pending 
Council: Parramatta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

please give your input.

One of my friend applied paper based application from Brisbane city in June 2020 recived his test date within 3 months and passport in hand within 6 months.

while in average processing time at least 6 to 8 for test, can take upto a year per general trend.

my friend’s case is just a one off or paper based is faster ?

please note it’s just assumpation based on one’s experience but prefer to submit online!

Input please??
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> please give your input.
> 
> ...


The application are not processed manually 
Paper applications are also digitised and then only processed 
You do the maths
Cheers


----------



## Stara (Mar 19, 2021)

Congratulations! What email address did you use to request the online ceremony? 
I'm in Inner West, got approved in Nov 2020 waiting for the ceremony call. 



handyjohn said:


> Hi guys here is my timeline for parramatta council
> Application 03/02/2020
> Test invite 27/11/2020
> Test 03/12/2020
> ...


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks NB,

I get passport size pictures from Post office and attested along with Form 1195. After being attested and scaned, picture size and quaility etc gets changed (different what we get from Post office). 

Is that ok right ?


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

handyjohn said:


> They send by email. I think All approved applicants who are waiting for ceremony should request virtual ceremony.


Hi ,
I live in Parramatta council and my citizenship approved in mid Jan'21.
Still waiting for ceremony invitation.
I am also thinking of requesting online ceremony . 
Did you gave any reason for the request ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> I get passport size pictures from Post office and attested along with Form 1195. After being attested and scaned, picture size and quaility etc gets changed (different what we get from Post office).
> 
> Is that ok right ?


Absolutely no issues as long as you are recognisable 
The citizenship certificate has no photos
This is just required to conduct a security check
Cheers


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

amitferns said:


> Unfortunately my marksheet doesn’t include parents name. Will need to wait and see what happens on the interview day.


I had the same issue as you. So I had carried Aadhar card as backup for my interview, but I didn't need to show it. 

The officer asked for birth certificate, I told I have marksheet instead and showed it. No further questions were asked.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi Nb,
I have one just general question regarding my file 
As my given name is jatinder Kumar and have no family name is passport but when I started lodge application it does not let me go to next page and asking my family name so does it mean I should write jatinder Kumar again in my family name 
Will this create any confusion about my name or is there any other way I can sort this out if you can pls give me solution will be very helpful thanks so much
Regards
Jatinder Kumar


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi Nb,
> I have one just general question regarding my file
> As my given name is jatinder Kumar and have no family name is passport but when I started lodge application it does not let me go to next page and asking my family name so does it mean I should write jatinder Kumar again in my family name
> Will this create any confusion about my name or is there any other way I can sort this out if you can pls give me solution will be very helpful thanks so much
> ...


I don't think this creates any confusion if you click on ? then it suggests you do like that only if you have the only name in the given name then put the whole name in family name and same already is appearing in your current visa. I had the same and no issue at all and everything went well.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

arun05 said:


> I don't think this creates any confusion if you click on ? then it suggests you do like that only if you have the only name in the given name then put the whole name in family name and same already is appearing in your current visa. I had the same and no issue at all and everything went well.


 So your mean to say I should write jatinder Kumar in family name as well it should be k right?
Thnx


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jatinder1991 said:


> So your mean to say I should write jatinder Kumar in family name as well it should be k right?
> Thnx


That is right, Here it is the mentioned when you clicked? What did it mention in your current Visa, isnt the whole name in the Family name?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

anujshri said:


> Hey Guys, I was on TSS-482 starting from Oct 2018 - Sep 2020 [2 years], Then Bridging visa from Sep 2020 - Mar 2021 and finally received NSW 190 grant last week. With regards to eligibility for AU citizenship when would be able to apply for that. As I know the rule is to spend at least 4 years in AU with the minimum of 2 years as PR. Some of my friends were saying the years spent on TSS-482 do not count. Is that correct? Have been googling a lot but couldn't find anything related to that.
> 
> Thanks
> Anuj


Hey mate -
You and I are on almost exactly the same timeline. I actually called DOHA on Friday and they confirmed I can apply at the end of this year even though I officially emigrated in October 2018, because I took a trip to Australia on a tourist visa in 2016 which started the clock apparently. Check with DOHA on your exact date, they can look it up on their system if you ring!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi Nb,
> I have one just general question regarding my file
> As my given name is jatinder Kumar and have no family name is passport but when I started lodge application it does not let me go to next page and asking my family name so does it mean I should write jatinder Kumar again in my family name
> Will this create any confusion about my name or is there any other way I can sort this out if you can pls give me solution will be very helpful thanks so much
> ...


Get your name split legally to Jatinder and kumar 
Having a single name creates hurdles in visas world over
It’s a simple task to get it changed at this stage before you get your new citizenship certificate
Cheers


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

NB said:


> Get your name split legally to Jatinder and kumar
> Having a single name creates hurdles in visas world over
> It’s a simple task to get it changed at this stage before you get your new citizenship certificate
> Cheers


Hi NB,

How do we do that if i have already applied the citizenship and expecting the invite in April? And can it be done after i get the citizenship?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

NB said:


> Get your name split legally to Jatinder and kumar
> Having a single name creates hurdles in visas world over
> It’s a simple task to get it changed at this stage before you get your new citizenship certificate
> Cheers


I would suggest not to do that because it will complicate the scenarios.
1) What if CO question about the name change in visa, driving licence, medicare and current passport as well?
2) In case a person gets his/her citizenship with a new name like you suggested split the name then as per my experience you have to provide the same in Surrender of Indian passport and OCI and it is not easy over there as India never give you Kumar as a last name for any of the documents and you need to wait a long at immigration points to match your name with passport and OCIs or visa.

Rest it is an individual choice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> How do we do that if i have already applied the citizenship and expecting the invite in April? And can it be done after i get the citizenship?


You have to apply in the state that you are living in
It’s a simple application with a small fee
Once it’s done, you can upload the certificate in Immiaccount and change your details
If you get it done after you get the citizenship , then you will have to spend money and get a new citizenship certificate in the new name
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi Nb,
1 I have a question what is country of current residence for my baby and spouse in form . They both are permanent resident here and currently are in Australia. So should I enter Australia is it right?
2 And in identity documents i don’t have any bill names on me as I upload the proof of balance from commonwealth is it acceptable?
And what could be the document reference no. For proof of balance?

Does the applicant have any children that are not applying on this application but are applying on another application (for example with another parent)?
What will the answer for this question yes or no ? As I am not applying for my baby as he is going overseas soon


Thnx so much for your help
Jatinder Kumar


----------



## Azii (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi expats

Hope you all are doing well.

I applied for my citizenship by conferral on the 1st of July 2020 and I am still waiting for the outcome of the application. Will I be notified by email? I wasn't in Australia from Oct 2020 to 17 Mar 2021. Has travelling overseas delayed the processing of my application? Do you guys know how long the waiting time is for a Victorian living in Moone Valley City Council?

Look forward to hearing back soon. 

Kind regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Azii said:


> Hi expats
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> ...


Vic has a 12 months delay in issuing invites even for those who didn’t travel
You still have some time to go
You will get the test invite through email 
Cheers


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

rkrone said:


> I had the same issue as you. So I had carried Aadhar card as backup for my interview, but I didn't need to show it.
> 
> The officer asked for birth certificate, I told I have marksheet instead and showed it. No further questions were asked.


Thanks. Hopefully it works for me as well.


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

*Hello - Anyone else who have received invite for their Ceremony for April 1 or 19, 2021 under Brisbane City Council? Trying to do a trend analysis and below are the details I've gathered so far in this thread.*

---------------------------------------------
User: nishantdhote
Applied on: 25-Feb-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 10-Oct-2020
Ceremony Invite received: 08-Mar-2021
Ceremony Date: 01-Apr-2021
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: prasannakp84
Applied on: 19-Jun-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 24-Oct-2020
Ceremony Invite received: 08-Mar-2021
Ceremony Date: 01-Apr-2021
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: bharathi039
Applied on: 06-Aug-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 20-Nov-2020
Ceremony Invite received: Awaiting Schedule
Ceremony Date: Awaiting Schedule
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: LanaAbs
Applied on: TBD
Citizenship Test & approval: 15-Jan-2021
Ceremony Invite received: Awaiting Schedule
Ceremony Date: Awaiting Schedule
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: pokeman13
Applied on: 20-Sep-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 05-Feb-2021
Ceremony Invite received: Awaiting Schedule
Ceremony Date: Awaiting Schedule
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------
User: Wife of @prasannakp84
Applied on: 02-Oct-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 12-Feb-2021
Ceremony Invite received: Awaiting Schedule
Ceremony Date: Awaiting Schedule
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

For a family, what option is best:
a. make a single citizenship application (that includes all members in one application); OR
b. husband makes one application and wife + kids make second application; OR
c. all make separate applications?
What option is the best?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

au513 said:


> For a family, what option is best:
> a. make a single citizenship application (that includes all members in one application); OR
> b. husband makes one application and wife + kids make second application; OR
> c. all make separate applications?
> What option is the best?


a. is not possible. so go with b.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks Prasanna,
I don't have an Indian birth cetificate (born in 1980s).
And my 10th Marksheet/SchoolCertificate has initials of my name Example: M.K Gandhi

Is it better to get birth certificate from Indian Consulate or use 10th marksheet with initials?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

au513 said:


> Thanks Prasanna,
> I don't have an Indian birth cetificate (born in 1980s).
> And my 10th Marksheet/SchoolCertificate has initials of my name Example: M.K Gandhi
> 
> Is it better to get birth certificate from Indian Consulate or use 10th marksheet with initials?


My case was same as yours. They accepted my class 10 marks card.
DON'T get the certificate from Indian Consulate. It's a waste of money.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> My case was same as yours. They accepted my class 10 marks card.
> DON'T get the certificate from Indian Consulate. It's a waste of money.


So, you did you also show/submit an affidavit that you have initials in your 10th marksheet which is different than your passport?

My passport has full name whereas 10th marksheet has initials of last name.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

au513 said:


> So, you did you also show/submit an affidavit that you have initials in your 10th marksheet which is different than your passport?
> 
> My passport has full name whereas 10th marksheet has initials of last name.


I did not show any affidavit. Most people have full name on passport and initials on class 10 marks card. so, don't worry.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,
Evidence of First arrival in Australia in application,

1. First entry stamp on passport or something else?

2. Australian Deriver License: Though application does not ask for, Is there any benefit or harm in submitting one ? Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> Evidence of First arrival in Australia in application,
> 
> 1. First entry stamp on passport or something else?
> ...


1. Upload passport copy.
2. Absolutely no harm so you can upload it.


----------



## vijaymoorthy (Jun 12, 2013)

au513 said:


> Thanks Prasanna,
> I don't have an Indian birth cetificate (born in 1980s).
> And my 10th Marksheet/SchoolCertificate has initials of my name Example: M.K Gandhi
> 
> Is it better to get birth certificate from Indian Consulate or use 10th marksheet with initials?


I got Approvals with my AADhar card, which has Fathers name, DOB and photo.
Also, If you need to upload the 10th Marks cards having short name. Make sure to put the alternate name (in Other name) and select option (spellings)


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys- this is a question for people who are done with the citizenship ceremony in Brisbane city.

Did you all have to arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences ? I have asked the same to the Brisbane city council but they havent replied so far.

What would happen if i arrive by 7pm for a ceremony which commences by 7.30pm ?

Im assuming they asking us to arrive early just to verify the IDs and make you sit in the auditorium and im guessing the Mayor will be there for the ceremony.

below was the info in the email invite-
*Date: *Thursday 1 April 2021
*Arrival Time: *Please arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences
*Ceremony Time: *7.25pm - 8.20pm
*Place: *The Great Hall, Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishantdhote said:


> Guys- this is a question for people who are done with the citizenship ceremony in Brisbane city.
> 
> Did you all have to arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences ? I have asked the same to the Brisbane city council but they havent replied so far.
> 
> ...


A lot has changed since Covid 
Previous experience may not hold good in the new social distancing norms
Better to reach as early as you can 
Cheers


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

vijaymoorthy said:


> I got Approvals with my AADhar card, which has Fathers name, DOB and photo.
> Also, If you need to upload the 10th Marks cards having short name. Make sure to put the alternate name (in Other name) and select option (spellings)


Thanks, I think Aadhar card is the best option if 10th marksheet has short name/initials.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

usankara said:


> My situation also exactly like yours. Let me know your experience on interview day.


Hi [email protected],
Did my interview today. There were no issues or questions asked. The marksheet and leaving certificate was accepted. Good luck with your interview.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

amitferns said:


> Hi [email protected],
> Did my interview today. There were no issues or questions asked. The marksheet and leaving certificate was accepted. Good luck with your interview.


Did you marksheet have short name (like last name in initials + first name) or had your full name?


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Has anyone received a ceremony invite in Melbourne CBD?


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

amitferns said:


> Hi [email protected],
> Did my interview today. There were no issues or questions asked. The marksheet and leaving certificate was accepted. Good luck with your interview.


Thanks for the confirmation, Best wishes for next steps


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

au513 said:


> Did you marksheet have short name (like last name in initials + first name) or had your full name?


No. I would recommend you call up DHA to ask


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

viksydney said:


> Hi,
> I live in Parramatta Council . My citizenship is approved in Mid Jan'21 . Still waiting for ceremony.
> Parramatta council website ceremony dates are below and allow 300 people at a time.Since my approval 2 dates already passed 26/01 and 11/03 . Can anyone suggest how much is the wait time in Parramatta council .
> *Schedule*
> ...


Hi All,

Anyone received invitation from Parramatta council?
Thanks


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi everyone, just wonder whether there is any ACT residents here or not? Have you guys received the invitation for 19th April ceremony? My husband was approved in 22nd Feb but he hasn't received anything.
Thank you


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

Ballu said:


> Hey friends...
> 
> Do we have any update on the cancelled interview/test that were scheduled for in the 1st week of Jan2021....any information plz?


Hi Ballu,

Have you got your test rescheduled yet? Mine was on 9th M


Ballu said:


> Hey friends...
> 
> Do we have any update on the cancelled interview/test that were scheduled for in the 1st week of Jan2021....any information plz?


Hi Balu,
Have you got your appointment rescheduled yet? Mine was supposed on 9 March and got cancelled at last minutes. Still waiting now for a reschedule. Thanks


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

kochtobbom said:


> Thanks for this information. I emailed some of them and got invite this morning for virtual ceremony on 26th march.
> 
> Cheers,


HI,

Is there any criteria for applying for a virtual ceremony or anyone can apply. We got out application approved on 8 Dec 2020 however still to get an invite for ceremony . We are under Brisbane City Council

Kind regards


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

nishantdhote said:


> Guys- this is a question for people who are done with the citizenship ceremony in Brisbane city.
> 
> Did you all have to arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences ? I have asked the same to the Brisbane city council but they havent replied so far.
> 
> ...


Is there a cancellation notice given the current lockdown in Brisbane?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitrb said:


> HI,
> 
> Is there any criteria for applying for a virtual ceremony or anyone can apply. We got out application approved on 8 Dec 2020 however still to get an invite for ceremony . We are under Brisbane City Council
> 
> Kind regards


It’s just plain luck in most cases
Some applicants are approved and some denied without any rhyme or reason 
Keep applying and keep trying is the only mantra 
Cheers


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

NB said:


> It’s just plain luck in most cases
> Some applicants are approved and some denied without any rhyme or reason
> Keep applying and keep trying is the only mantra
> Cheers


Thanks NB, appreciate your response.

Let me send a mail and see what happens.

Kind regards
Sumit


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

pokeman13 said:


> Is there a cancellation notice given the current lockdown in Brisbane?


 I dont know waiting for a notification from council, my best guess is the ceremony might be pushed or may even go ahead as technically this is a 3 day lockdown starting from 5pm on 29th March till 5pm on 1st April and the ceremony is scheduled for 7.30 pm on 1st April.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Brisbane ceremony on 1st April has been cancelled


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

rkrone said:


> There were discussions regarding interview / tests appointment cancellations in Sydney.
> 
> Just want to update that I had my interview & test yesterday and it went ahead as scheduled. For those who got cancelled in the first week, should expect to get their appointment rescheduled sooner.


Hi rkron,
How long does it take you after the first invitation for the test cancelled to get the 2nd invitation? We've been waiting for 3 weeks but haven't heard anything from them?
Thank you


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Had my citizenship test in Sydney CBD on the 6th of March 2021 and my application was approved in an hour. Now waiting for the ceremony date.

I belong to the City of Canada Bay council and I checked with the council. They told me that they are trying to have 3 ceremonies a month with up to 60 people in each ceremony.

Anyone from the City of Canada bay still waiting for a ceremony date? Others, what was the approximate time it took for you from approval to ceremony?


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys any idea for citizenship ceremony time frame in Adelaide application was approved in feb and if online ceremony still active in Adelaide .thank you for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravsingh said:


> Hi guys any idea for citizenship ceremony time frame in Adelaide application was approved in feb and if online ceremony still active in Adelaide .thank you for your help


Virtual ceremonies have been reduced drastically but some applicants do get it
There is no rhyme or reason for approval or rejection 
It’s just on the whims of dha
Cheers


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

NB said:


> Virtual ceremonies have been reduced drastically but some applicants do get it
> There is no rhyme or reason for approval or rejection
> It’s just on the whims of dha
> Cheers


Thank you NB ..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had my citizenship test in Sydney CBD on the 6th of March 2021 and my application was approved in an hour. Now waiting for the ceremony date.
> 
> ...


It is not even a month since your application was approved. At least 3-6 months is the wait time to ceremony. In some cases people have to wait even longer.


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s just plain luck in most cases
> Some applicants are approved and some denied without any rhyme or reason
> Keep applying and keep trying is the only mantra
> Cheers


Is there a specific format on the email that we should send for expressing interest for Online Ceremony?


----------



## vijaymoorthy (Jun 12, 2013)

Any one from City of Monash waiting for Ceremony ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pokeman13 said:


> Is there a specific format on the email that we should send for expressing interest for Online Ceremony?


Plead, request, beg
Cheers


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Ravikiran,

I don't have answer to what you asked, but have another question. Can you please tell when you submitted the application and when you got invitation for interview.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

My citizenship application (along with my 1st kid) has been approved and awaiting ceremony. My wife is also awaiting her ceremony. Our 2nd child was born last week. We need to apply for his citizenship application. Do we need to submit a new application on IMMI or can we add him to my wife's or my applications (both are already approved)?


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

prasannakp84 said:


> My citizenship application (along with my 1st kid) has been approved and awaiting ceremony. My wife is also awaiting her ceremony. Our 2nd child was born last week. We need to apply for his citizenship application. Do we need to submit a new application on IMMI or can we add him to my wife's or my applications (both are already approved)?


If your second child is born in Australia then he is an Australian citizen. All you have to do is apply for citizenship evidence (citizenship certificate) and apply for Australian passport.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have a bit of confusion on whether I need to provide my police check from Australia while applying for citizenship as an attached. Can someone guide me through?. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

pareshs said:


> Hi Guys, I have a bit of confusion on whether I need to provide my police check from Australia while applying for citizenship as an attached. Can someone guide me through?. Thanks in anticipation.


You don't have to do anything. They do the police check on our behalf.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Folks,
Is it better to include children along with Wife Application or include with mine ?
Does it matter anyway ???


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hello Folks,
> Is it better to include children along with Wife Application or include with mine ?
> Does it matter anyway ???


It doesn't matter


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
Any information about citizenship application dates for Victoria? Which month application are currently assessed?
Where can we find this information?
Thanks
DG


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

groverdiwakar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any information about citizenship application dates for Victoria? Which month application are currently assessed?
> Where can we find this information?
> Thanks
> DG


There is a years delay in vic in getting test invites
Feb March applicants are getting test invites now
There is no official website to check the same
It’s all based on posts on forums
Cheers


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

NB said:


> There is a years delay in vic in getting test invites
> Feb March applicants are getting test invites now
> There is no official website to check the same
> It’s all based on posts on forums
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## Gazza0089 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi guys 
I applied my citizenship application on July 2020 Mackay qld but still waiting no response. I applied through papar application. Is there any processing time difference for online or paper application?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gazza0089 said:


> Hi guys
> I applied my citizenship application on July 2020 Mackay qld but still waiting no response. I applied through papar application. Is there any processing time difference for online or paper application?
> Thanks


There is a delay in paper applications as it has to first digitised and then only it can be processed 
But it should not have led to such an extensive delay
Did you submit a FOI to check the status ?
Cheers


----------



## Gazza0089 (Apr 1, 2021)

NB said:


> There is a delay in paper applications as it has to first digitised and then only it can be processed
> But it should not have led to such an extensive delay
> Did you submit a FOI to check the status ?
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## Gazza0089 (Apr 1, 2021)

Do you know how to submit FOI ?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gazza0089 said:


> Do you know how to submit FOI ?
> Thanks


Here you go


Dear DHO staff
I am raising this request to get information related to my citizenship application.
Kindly find below details related to the application.
ImmiAccount Application Reference # XXXXXXXXXX
Application Lodged: XX-XXX-XXXX
Application Acknowledged: XX-XXX-XXXX
Interview/Test: "Give Actual Status"
Citizenship Test Passed: "Give Actual Status"
Total processing time: "Give Actual Status"
Hereby I ask to provide all the files, information and communication recorded in ICSE, CCPT, ISR, IMtel and PROMPT.
I also request you to give me the Screen shot and case notes from the Departmental system ICSE in relation to the Citizenship application.
I am NOT seeking advice or an explanation.
I am requesting documents that relates to me that are held by the department which I am entitled to under the FOI act 1982.
I am also attaching my driving license/passport as identity proof.
Thanks for your effort it will be greatly appreciated.
Regards
You can email it to [email protected]
Attach a copy of your driving license or similar identity evidence


----------



## Gazza0089 (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks NB


----------



## Gazza0089 (Apr 1, 2021)

When I check online status on immi account its showing me this action?
Thanks


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi all
I'm filling my citizenship application online, i have a question for filling Parent citizenship details. My mother passed away on 2019 what should i put in
What is the status of this citizenship?
should be "Current" or "Previous"


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gazza0089 said:


> When I check online status on immi account its showing me this action?
> Thanks
> View attachment 99385


If you have already uploaded all the required documents then you can disregard this message.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

usankara said:


> Hi all
> I'm filling my citizenship application online, i have a question for filling Parent citizenship details. My mother passed away on 2019 what should i put in
> What is the status of this citizenship?
> should be "Current" or "Previous"


You should mark her as deceased then.


----------



## Gazza0089 (Apr 1, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> If you have already uploaded all the required documents then you can disregard this message.


I applied through paper application and I attached my all documents with paper application 
Thanks


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> You should mark her as deceased then.


Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gazza0089 said:


> I applied through paper application and I attached my all documents with paper application
> Thanks


Since you imported the application, there is no harm is uploading the documents that you originally provided by post.


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi All, I applied for my citizenship on 5th of December 2020 WA, I know its still 4 months but most applicants get it within 2 to 3 months. One of my friend he got invitation within 1.5 months although his pr took him 8 months however mine was one month, how this system work and is it good idea to send email or submit foi. Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ndaan said:


> Hi All, I applied for my citizenship on 5th of December 2020 WA, I know its still 4 months but most applicants get it within 2 to 3 months. One of my friend he got invitation within 1.5 months although his pr took him 8 months however mine was one month, how this system work and is it good idea to send email or submit foi. Cheers.


Each case takes its own time
Just because you got the PR in one month, doesn’t mean that you should get citizenship also faster
Wait till 6 months and then submit a FOI
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys
I just want to know on page 17 where they ask intended travel in future after you apply citizenship if I answer no 
and in future if in case for some Family reason if need to leave the country 
Will it be possible to inform them before I travel or How can I let them know the timeframe when I will not be here in Australia 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys
> I just want to know on page 17 where they ask intended travel in future after you apply citizenship if I answer no
> and in future if in case for some Family reason if need to leave the country
> Will it be possible to inform them before I travel or How can I let them know the timeframe when I will not be here in Australia
> Thanks


They are just for statistics
You can always apply for exemption if you have an emergency 
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

NB said:


> They are just for statistics
> You can always apply for exemption if you have an emergency
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

I am currently waiting for my citizenship ceremony (Bayside council in NSW), it's been more than 2 months now. 

My son's Indian passport expires in May and ceremony may not happen by then (no way to predict). Should I go ahead and renew my son's passport? Are there any implications of staying here with an expired passport?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkrone said:


> I am currently waiting for my citizenship ceremony (Bayside council in NSW), it's been more than 2 months now.
> 
> My son's Indian passport expires in May and ceremony may not happen by then (no way to predict). Should I go ahead and renew my son's passport? Are there any implications of staying here with an expired passport?


Absolutely no issues if you have no plans to travel
Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

1. Has anyone heard from Brisbane city council regarding new ceremony date for those who were supposed to attend April 1st Ceremony?
2. Has anyone received invite for April 19th Ceremony (Brisbane)?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> 1. Has anyone heard from Brisbane city council regarding new ceremony date for those who were supposed to attend April 1st Ceremony?
> 2. Has anyone received invite for April 19th Ceremony (Brisbane)?


BCC is absolutely moving at a snail's pace. Apr 1st ceremony is now postponed twice. No one bothers to tell the new date. They said, they sent invitations for Apr 19, but I haven't heard anyone receiving it.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> BCC is absolutely moving at a snail's pace. Apr 1st ceremony is now postponed twice. No one bothers to tell the new date. They said, they sent invitations for Apr 19, but I haven't heard anyone receiving it.


They told me that the April 1st citizens will be invited sometime after the April 19th Ceremony.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Hi guys,
Yesterday I conducted the interview and passed the test.
However, my application status today is still received.
Anybody is the same situation?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amigos said:


> Hi guys,
> Yesterday I conducted the interview and passed the test.
> However, my application status today is still received.
> Anybody is the same situation?
> Thanks


Most applicants don’t get approved same day
Now a days it’s taking upto 2 weeks
Cheers


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

NB said:


> Most applicants don’t get approved same day
> Now a days it’s taking upto 2 weeks
> Cheers


Thanks NB,
I confuse coz in my application, last updated still show the day my application lodged, even yesterday it was updated.
My wife's application is linked to mine. Approval could be separate or DOHA waits my wife to approve at once?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amigos said:


> Thanks NB,
> I confuse coz in my application, last updated still show the day my application lodged, even yesterday it was updated.
> My wife's application is linked to mine. Approval could be separate or DOHA waits my wife to approve at once?
> 
> Cheers


Approval will be individually 
The linking is only for ceremonies 
If your application are linked, then you will both get the ceremony invite together only
Cheers


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I have received my citizenship interview appointment yesterday 9th April. Thanks to all of the members who helped me from time to time in my Australian citizenship journey, I appreciate and thank all of your efforts and time you guys are putting in helping others. This is a fantastic platform and forum which provides guidance to many!

Below are my timeline details:
Applied - 27/10/2021
State - NSW
Council - Lane Cove
Interview Appointment received - 9/04/2021
Initial interview and test date - 06/05/2021. But rescheduled to 13/04 as there was a slot available.

Thanks to all!


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Expat forum had been a great help throughout my PR journey.

I will be eligible to apply for citizenship in August.

Could anyone please share the documents check list?

Thanks in advance.






Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uday63 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Expat forum had been a great help throughout my PR journey.
> 
> ...


There are practically no documents except form 1195
The others like address proof and passport are anyways available
You can get the complete list in form 1300t
Cheers


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

NB said:


> There are practically no documents except form 1195
> The others like address proof and passport are anyways available
> You can get the complete list in form 1300t
> Cheers


Thanks NB!

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my citizenship interview appointment yesterday 9th April. Thanks to all of the members who helped me from time to time in my Australian citizenship journey, I appreciate and thank all of your efforts and time you guys are putting in helping others. This is a fantastic platform and forum which provides guidance to many!
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

How one can do that ? Via immi account or is there any other way?

One can only do after receiving test invite from DHA or we can do it before ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> How one can do that ? Via immi account or is there any other way?
> 
> One can only do after receiving test invite from DHA or we can do it before ?


The test invite email will have a link to enable you to reschedule
You can do nothing before that
Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi NB,
Hope you are doing well. Need some assistance regarding citizenship application, I applied in July 2020 and waiting for department response. As i am changing my address and I got couple of questions.
1. Do I need to inform to the department about my residential address, if yes how I can do that and do I need to upload proof of new residential address?
2. Previously I have uploaded bank statement as a my residential address and I can see in some posts on this forum that some people are saying bank statements are not acceptable as a proof of residential address. As I have already uploaded that so what should I do now.
Your help in this regard will be really appreciated as I really don't want my application to be delayed.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi NB,
> Hope you are doing well. Need some assistance regarding citizenship application, I applied in July 2020 and waiting for department response. As i am changing my address and I got couple of questions.
> 1. Do I need to inform to the department about my residential address, if yes how I can do that and do I need to upload proof of new residential address?
> 2. Previously I have uploaded bank statement as a my residential address and I can see in some posts on this forum that some people are saying bank statements are not acceptable as a proof of residential address. As I have already uploaded that so what should I do now.
> ...


1. You can use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new address
You will need to give evidence of your new address
2. You can use the bank statement, but use a utility bill to be safe 
Cheers


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Community Members,

My wife got invite for test and interview yesterday. While I was helping her collate all required documents, I found out that utility bill is only in my name and not hers. Unit lease is on both our name, however that's an online document and signed over docusign portal. Can we download it and use it as residential address proof? Considering signature etc are all done online what do you think will it be considered? Same goes with bank statement, if downloaded e-statement be considered as address proof?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

prasannakp84 said:


> They told me that the April 1st citizens will be invited sometime after the April 19th Ceremony.


Did you get further advise on the new date?


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

rajeshrpjha said:


> Hi Community Members,
> 
> My wife got invite for test and interview yesterday. While I was helping her collate all required documents, I found out that utility bill is only in my name and not hers. Unit lease is on both our name, however that's an online document and signed over docusign portal. Can we download it and use it as residential address proof? Considering signature etc are all done online what do you think will it be considered? Same goes with bank statement, if downloaded e-statement be considered as address proof?
> 
> Appreciate your response.


Hi

Used the online signed lease doc and bankstatement in the citizenship interview and it is accepted. No issues


----------



## sarabarora (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi all forum members,
My PR [189] was granted in Oct 2016 and I moved to AU in Feb 2017 [Almost after 5 months]. Now when filing the citizenship form, the portal is asking to provide all travel details in the past 10 years. Immigration website says that the department will ask for PCC if the applicant has spent more than 90 days since "the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa."

Source: Character requirements for Australian Citizenship

My question is do I really need to get my PCC from my previous country of residence as I continued to stay at my previous country of residence for few months even after the PR was granted before finally migrating to AU or am I misinterpreting anything here.

Note: after moving to AU in Feb 2017, I never travelled to any country for more than 90 days including my previous country of residence.

Thanks!


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Used the online signed lease doc and bankstatement in the citizenship interview and it is accepted. No issues


Thanks Ozrules, I will use that then


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sarabarora said:


> Hi all forum members,
> My PR [189] was granted in Oct 2016 and I moved to AU in Feb 2017 [Almost after 5 months]. Now when filing the citizenship form, the portal is asking to provide all travel details in the past 10 years. Immigration website says that the department will ask for PCC if the applicant has spent more than 90 days since "the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa."
> 
> Source: Character requirements for Australian Citizenship
> ...


The rule is simple.

If you have stayed out of Australia "since the grant of your PR" for more than 12 months, then you need to provide PCC for every country where you have spent more than 90 days including Australia.

Since you spent 5 months in your home country after your PR grant, you need to calculate if you have spent another 7 months out of Australia since Feb 2017. If you have not, then you don't need to provide any PCC.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi. 

My application is approved today. Do I need the approval letter before I can request for the virtual ceremony?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi.
> 
> My application is approved today. Do I need the approval letter before I can request for the virtual ceremony?
> 
> Thanks


You can attach a screenshot of the online approval 
Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

NB said:


> The test invite email will have a link to enable you to reschedule
> You can do nothing before that
> Cheers



Thank you. 
So technically FOI does not do anything except getting the status of application. Is that correct understanding ? if yes on need to forget application once and wake up once recive email.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thank you.
> So technically FOI does not do anything except getting the status of application. Is that correct understanding ? if yes on need to forget application once and wake up once recive email.


That’s correct
Just check your Immiaccount mailbox once in a while to make sure that your test invite has not gone into your junk box
Cheers


----------



## sarabarora (Apr 13, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> The rule is simple.
> 
> If you have stayed out of Australia "since the grant of your PR" for more than 12 months, then you need to provide PCC for every country where you have spent more than 90 days including Australia.
> 
> Since you spent 5 months in your home country after your PR grant, you need to calculate if you have spent another 7 months out of Australia since Feb 2017. If you have not, then you don't need to provide any PCC.


hey thanks, man. My bad, didn't notice that all three conditions are required to be met. Was just looking at these two factors "since the grant of your PR" and "have spent more than 90 days outside AU".

Looks like I don't need PCC at this stage.

cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> The rule is simple.
> 
> If you have stayed out of Australia "since the grant of your PR" for more than 12 months, then you need to provide PCC for every country where you have spent more than 90 days including Australia.
> 
> Since you spent 5 months in your home country after your PR grant, you need to calculate if you have spent another 7 months out of Australia since Feb 2017. If you have not, then you don't need to provide any PCC.


Australia pcc is not required under any circumstances 
DHA gets it on their own just before approval 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarabarora said:


> hey thanks, man. My bad, didn't notice that all three conditions are required to be met. Was just looking at these two factors "since the grant of your PR" and "have spent more than 90 days outside AU".
> 
> Looks like I don't need PCC at this stage.
> 
> cheers!


You have spent a considerable time in UAE
There is a high chance that you will be asked for the UAE PCC 
Don’t get it, but be prepared with the process, in case it is asked 
Cheers


----------



## sarabarora (Apr 13, 2021)

NB said:


> You have spent a considerable time in UAE
> There is a high chance that you will be asked for the UAE PCC
> Don’t get it, but be prepared with the process, in case it is asked
> Cheers


Hey, thanks for your message. I didn't mentioned anything about UAE anywhere in my message. From where you discovered that i travelled/stayed in UAE?
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarabarora said:


> Hey, thanks for your message. I didn't mentioned anything about UAE anywhere in my message. From where you discovered that i travelled/stayed in UAE?
> Cheers


It’s correct or wrong ?
Cheers


----------



## sarabarora (Apr 13, 2021)

NB said:


> It’s correct or wrong ?
> Cheers


Wrong actually but was wondering what made you say that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarabarora said:


> Wrong actually but was wondering what made you say that.


I must have mixed up your post
Nothing sinister in it
Cheers


----------



## Zafar123123 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I want to know if *certified public accountants(CPA)* can sign Form 1195 for Citizenship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zafar123123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to know if *certified public accountants(CPA)* can sign Form 1195 for Citizenship?


Only if he is a 
Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practicing Accountants or the Institute of Public Accountants
Cheers


----------



## PaulBrisbane (Dec 28, 2020)

prasannakp84 said:


> They told me that the April 1st citizens will be invited sometime after the April 19th Ceremony.


Brisbane citizenship ceremony has been postponed twice. Brisbane City Council hasn't conducted any ceremonies for nearly 3 months. I think we need to ask them and demand a new ceremony date. It is wrong to keep people in the dark...besides those who have been submitted their application later now going to the ceremony sooner which is not fair. Contacting/sending an email to Central Ward Councillor and local MP may be helpful.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone in NSW applied in Nov 2020 got invited for test yet?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Used this forum 4 years ago when i was applying for my PR. Now looking to get more intel on the citizenship procees.

My timeline:
Date of application 7Oct20
Test invite date 8Apr21
Test 13Apr21 (orginally for 6May21 rescheduled) 
Status: recieved 
Council: Canterbury Bankstown

Questions:

I have my wifes application linked applied on 29Nov20. The dha officer confirmed from me if want them linked. I said yes. Hoping they will pick up my wifes application now as well ?
What time are people generally experiencing from test to approval?
what are the best email adresses to send a request for online ceremony when my application gets approved ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hasn01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Used this forum 4 years ago when i was applying for my PR. Now looking to get more intel on the citizenship procees.
> 
> ...


Linking has nothing to do with processing
It’s only for ceremonies 
Approval after test can be in minutes to hours to days to weeks to Months to years
If your application is linked with your wife, you cannot ask for ceremony Untill she is also approved 
Moreover, virtual ceremonies are virtually stopped. They are given only in rare cases wherein you can prove your urgency
Cheers


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

hi guys my husband got the invitation for interview But I am waiting for my interview any idea how long it actually take as we mentioned we will have ceremony together.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks NB. 

Does the "no harm in trying" apply in this case? What email adress have prople written to to request ? 

Also
How do i get notified of the approval of my application ? Email/hard letter in mail or have to keep checking my immi account ?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

P patel said:


> hi guys my husband got the invitation for interview But I am waiting for my interview any idea how long it actually take as we mentioned we will have ceremony together.


What dates did you apply ? I have a similar case I applied on 7oct (invited) and wife on 29


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

hasn01 said:


> What dates did you apply ? I have a similar case I applied on 7oct (invited) and wife on 29


I have applied on 4 oct for both of us


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

P patel said:


> hi guys my husband got the invitation for interview But I am waiting for my interview any idea how long it actually take as we mentioned we will have ceremony together.


You are both individuals and being processed individually 
Your relationship has no effect on processing
Just because your husband has got the invite, doesn’t mean that you will also get it soon
It can be delayed also
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hasn01 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> Does the "no harm in trying" apply in this case? What email adress have prople written to to request ?
> 
> ...


You will have to keep checking Immiaccount 
You may get a mail through AUSPOst but half the times it gets lost
You are planning too ahead
There is many a slip between the cup and the lip
Universal Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
State Specific Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

NB said:


> You are both individuals and being processed individually
> Your relationship has no effect on processing
> Just because your husband has got the invite, doesn’t mean that you will also get it soon
> It can be delayed also
> Cheers


Thanks nb


----------



## sathishfrank (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I have received the citizenship ceremony invite and the timelines are as follows;

Location: Sydney - Central Coast Council,
Application submitted (Self) : 8th July 2020,
Application submitted (Spouse) : 29th Aug 2020,
Interview Appointment & Approval (Self) : 16th February 2021 and approved on the same day,
Interview Appointment & Approval (Spouse) : 17th March 2021 and approved on 30th March.

Citizenship ceremony invite (in person) for both : 28th April 2021

Hope it helps. Thanks.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

sathishfrank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the citizenship ceremony invite and the timelines are as follows;
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot 
That’s helps a bit but we applied on same day


----------



## Naga.gopal4 (Apr 15, 2021)

I had applied for my citizenship and have my kid(3yrs) as the dependant applicant. My Wife is a Aus PR. As part of the further assessment of application, I have been requested to provide "Consent of parent" for my kid from my wife. Here is the request that I received.

_As there is a child on your application, the department requires evidence of the mother's
written consent to allow the child to become an Australian citizen. This statement should
include the child's name and date of birth, and the mother's full name and signature. The
mothers passport and proof of address is also required._

I tried looking online and calling the home affairs contact to check on what exactly this form/statement is. But had no luck. All I was asked is to respond to the email I received from home affairs with this request. I had emailed them(even though they specifically say 'Do not respond to the email') with my query. Just wanted to check if someone had similar experience and form that they had used for similar request.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Naga.gopal4 said:


> I had applied for my citizenship and have my kid(3yrs) as the dependant applicant. My Wife is a Aus PR. As part of the further assessment of application, I have been requested to provide "Consent of parent" for my kid from my wife. Here is the request that I received.
> 
> _As there is a child on your application, the department requires evidence of the mother's
> written consent to allow the child to become an Australian citizen. This statement should
> ...


When did u applied


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

sathishfrank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the citizenship ceremony invite and the timelines are as follows;
> 
> ...


Which state are u from


----------



## knight_rider (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

Anyone from NSW blacktown council waiting for/received invite for ceremony?


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

NB said:


> You will have to keep checking Immiaccount
> You may get a mail through AUSPOst but half the times it gets lost
> You are planning too ahead
> There is many a slip between the cup and the lip
> ...


Hi NB,

If you have Virtual Ceremony Request template, please can you share with me.

Thank you,


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

For address proof, my bank statement, water, electricity and gas bill has my middle name as an initial.

My internet bill has middle name missing.

My rental agreement has my middle name incorrect.

My Australian Drivers Licence has the middle name as an initial.

In short, except for my passport and class X marksheet, no other document has my middle name written in full.

Is having the middle name *only as an initial *and *not* fully expanded going to cause any issues with the case officer during the citizenship interview?

*Please advise urgently as my interview and test are scheduled for tomorrow morning at Melbourne. 

NOTE : I applied for citizenship in Melbourne on 18th May, 2020 and got the invitation email for citizenship interview and test appointment on 13th April, 2021.*


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

gurudev said:


> For address proof, my bank statement, water, electricity and gas bill has my middle name as an initial.
> 
> My internet bill has middle name missing.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I found that my car Rego Renewal Notice had my full name including my middle name fully expanded. 

Wish good luck to all who are waiting for their citizenship interview and test appointment or ceremony. Hang on there, the good news is just around the corner. Cheers 👍🤞

Regards 
Guru


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Husafar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> If you have Virtual Ceremony Request template, please can you share with me.
> 
> Thank you,


Here you go 


Dear Team
I would like to be considered for the virtual citizenship ceremony.
Would you be able to please let me know what the requirements are and what the process would be?
I've attached below my Approval screenshot from my Immi account.
Please find below some details:
Client name:
Date of birth:
Client ID:
File number:
Date of application:
Transaction reference number:
Application ID:
I shall be thankful to you.
Regards
Your Name
Send it to
Universal Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
State Specific Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> Dear Team
> ...


Thanks Mate


----------



## sathishfrank (Nov 15, 2012)

P patel said:


> Which state are u from





P patel said:


> Which state are u from


NSW, Sydney - Central coast council


----------



## Forroau (Apr 18, 2021)

Hello Friends,

Hope you are doing good.

I am trying to submit my Citizenship application online and I get an error on the 5th page saying The applicant is unable to proceed with this application. Access the Residence calculator to check when the applicant will have been in Australia long enough to be eligible for Australian citizenship." I checked my eligibility in the Residency calculator and I get a result as I am eligible to apply, but when I try to submit my application, I am getting an error. Would be great if anyone can help me how to get to know the date when I would be eligible to apply. 

I have never been outside of Australia since April 1, 2017

1- Student (first) Visa : 01/04/2017 to 10/10/2017
2- Bridging A Subclass 010 (first) Visa : 10/10/2017 to 03/01/2018
3- Student (second) Visa : 03/01/2018 to 22/07/2018
4- Bridging A Subclass 010 (second) Visa : 06/08/2018 to 10/07/2019
5- Pr Visa granded : 10/07/2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Forroau said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


From 22/07/18 to 06/08/18, you were out of Australia ?
You had no visa ?
Cheers


----------



## Forroau (Apr 18, 2021)

NB said:


> From 22/07/18 to 06/08/18, you were out of Australia ?
> You had no visa ?
> Cheers


I have never been outside of Australia since April 1, 2017 
Yes, I had no visa from 22/07/18 to 06/08/18 because I applied for a protection visa on 29/06/2018, but my application was approved on 06/08/18.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Forroau said:


> I have never been outside of Australia since April 1, 2017
> Yes, I had no visa from 22/07/18 to 06/08/18 because I applied for a protection visa on 29/06/2018, but my application was approved on 06/08/18.


As you had a gap in your visa before 06/08/18, you will be eligible only by 05/08/2022 at the earliest 
The residence calculator misses finer points which care caught when you actually apply in Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## Forroau (Apr 18, 2021)

NB said:


> As you had a gap in your visa before 06/08/18, you will be eligible only by 05/08/2022 at the earliest
> The residence calculator misses finer points which care caught when you actually apply in Immiaccount
> Cheers


But i had only 14 days gap, why will I wait for 14 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Forroau said:


> But i had only 14 days gap, why will I wait for 14 months.


It’s not a question of gap, it’s the process
All the period prior to 06/08/18 will not be considered for calculation of 4 years
No harm in logging Immiaccount every few days and checking if the system allows you to proceed prior to Aug 2022
Cheers


----------



## Forroau (Apr 18, 2021)

NB said:


> It’s not a question of gap, it’s the process
> All the period prior to 06/08/18 will not be considered for calculation of 4 years
> No harm in logging Immiaccount every few days and checking if the system allows you to proceed prior to Aug 2022
> Cheers


I will try.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## MJoshi (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi Guys, i have my Citizenship test on 28.4.2021
I wanted to know if :-
1. Virtual ceremonies are still going through?
2. What is process if i want to go for virtual ceremony?
3. Does application time speeds up if we apply for virtual ceremony? Like if i request virtual ceremony would i be able to get a date sooner than waiting for the actual ceremony invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MJoshi said:


> Hi Guys, i have my Citizenship test on 28.4.2021
> I wanted to know if :-
> 1. Virtual ceremonies are still going through?
> 2. What is process if i want to go for virtual ceremony?
> 3. Does application time speeds up if we apply for virtual ceremony? Like if i request virtual ceremony would i be able to get a date sooner than waiting for the actual ceremony invite?


1. It’s very rare now
2. You apply to dha giving reasons for an urgent ceremony
3. If you are granted a VC, of course it will be quicker then a council ceremony
Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Forroau said:


> I will try.
> Thank you for your help.


As an FYI - not 100% true what NB said. I had a HUGE gap of about 14 months in between two trips to Australia and it didn't push mine out by 14 months. Instead what it did was push it out only by the amount of time where the residence criteria wasn't met (in my case only about 2 months). I entered on a tourist visa as well which apparently counts as a substantive visa according to DOHA.

My advice: Get it from the source (DOHA). You can call DOHA directly and provide them with your passport details. They will tell you exactly what date you are eligible to apply (as long as you don't leave Australia between now and then). Suggest you tell them "you used the website but there were some discrepancies" and "Can you please provide me with my temporary eligibility to apply for Australian citizenship?" They'll take your passport details and give you the exact date.

For me, I called twice to make sure DOHA were giving the same info both times. DOHA actually told me the date I am eligible (subject to if I leave the country). What was unclear was if they're using the same calculator that I was using, or if they were looking in their internal system - I'm hoping the latter.

Best of luck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Time will tell who is right
Cheers


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

markdaniels said:


> As an FYI - not 100% true what NB said. I had a HUGE gap of about 14 months in between two trips to Australia and it didn't push mine out by 14 months. Instead what it did was push it out only by the amount of time where the residence criteria wasn't met (in my case only about 2 months). I entered on a tourist visa as well which apparently counts as a substantive visa according to DOHA.
> 
> My advice: Get it from the source (DOHA). You can call DOHA directly and provide them with your passport details. They will tell you exactly what date you are eligible to apply (as long as you don't leave Australia between now and then). Suggest you tell them "you used the website but there were some discrepancies" and "Can you please provide me with my temporary eligibility to apply for Australian citizenship?" They'll take your passport details and give you the exact date.
> 
> ...


NB is right. 
You were out of the country, Forrau was in the country without a visa for the period NB mentioned. These are two different circumstances.


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 
Whats going on with victorian applications. Haven't heard anything since a while. Any update on timeline. I believe the offices now are under full 100% capacity.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

For Victoria applicants, 

Based in Melbourne, I applied for Australian citizenship on 18 May 2020
Got invite for interview and test on 13 April 2021
Original appointment date for test was 14 May 2021 which was rescheduled for 19 April 2021 i.e. Today 

From the time I stood in the queue to the time I came out lasted for about 25 minutes. 

The CO who interviewed was very nice and friendly and was only interested to see the documents in original that I had uploaded as evidence namely - Passport (Present country of citizenship proof, First arrival to Australia proof, Doc with photo and signature) , Driving licence (address proof) and Class X marksheet with only my full name (DOB proof). 

The test itself was very easy and took me less than 2 minutes to complete for a 100% score. 

The test prep time was 2 hours of podcast listening from the Immi website and half hour of practice tests using a free app and free test on immi website over the weekend. 

Now awaiting citizenship ceremony. Will keep you all posted! Good luck to all! 

Cheers 
Guru


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

gurudev said:


> For Victoria applicants,
> 
> Based in Melbourne, I applied for Australian citizenship on 18 May 2020
> Got invite for interview and test on 13 April 2021
> ...


Thank you For the reply. Please also update on immitracker. That will help many


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurudev said:


> For Victoria applicants,
> 
> Based in Melbourne, I applied for Australian citizenship on 18 May 2020
> Got invite for interview and test on 13 April 2021
> ...


Have you been approved ?
Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Sure mate, can you please share the link to the Immitracker? Happy to update!


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

NB said:


> Have you been approved ?
> Cheers


No mate, not as of now, hopefully they approve soon. Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurudev said:


> No mate, not as of now, hopefully they approve soon. Cheers.


You skipped the approval stage and went directly to wait for the ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

NB said:


> You skipped the approval stage and went directly to wait for the ceremony
> Cheers


👍 Thanks mate for the kind pointer, I took both in the same stride 😁 Please read it as approval and ceremony soon. 😁 Cheers.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

darktranquillity said:


> NB is right.
> You were out of the country, Forrau was in the country without a visa for the period NB mentioned. These are two different circumstances.


Ah interesting; and yes you're right the rules are explicit "must be living in Australia on a valid visa..." so the explanation may be appropriate. I technically had my tourist visa lapse while I was overseas but weirdly the government counted my first few trips as in country. 

Still would be keen for OP to contact DoHA and report back. The system will be consistent what DoHA knows I guess


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone else who participated on the BCC Citizenship Ceremony yesterday - April 19, 2021? Would you be able to share your details?

Also if you received invite for the May 24, 2021. Kindly also share your details.

---------------------------------------------

Applied on: DD-MMM-YYYY
Citizenship Test & approval: DD-MMM-YYYY
Ceremony Invite received: DD-MMM-YYYY
Ceremony Date: DD-MMM-YYYY
Council: Brisbane City Council
---------------------------------------------


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone else who participated on the BCC Citizenship Ceremony yesterday - April 19, 2021? Would you be able to share your details?
> 
> Also if you received invite for the May 24, 2021. Kindly also share your details.
> 
> ...


All the April 1st invitees have now been allocated to May 24th, thereby delaying everyone else's ceremonies. They should have created a new date in lieu of the cancelled ceremony.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone else who participated on the BCC Citizenship Ceremony yesterday - April 19, 2021? Would you be able to share your details?
> 
> Also if you received invite for the May 24, 2021. Kindly also share your details.
> 
> ...


I dont think the ceremony happened on 19th April 2021 for Brisbane city council residents

Applied on: 25-02-2020
Citizenship Test & approval: 10-10-2020
Ceremony Invite received: 8-03-2021
Ceremony Date: 1-04-2021
Cancelled and new date received on 19th April 2021
New ceremony- 24-05-2021
Council: Brisbane City Council


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Which month application are getting invitations at moment in nsw ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

P patel said:


> Which month application are getting invitations at moment in nsw ?


6-7 months delays in nsw for test invites 
Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

gurudev said:


> For Victoria applicants,
> 
> The CO who interviewed was very nice and friendly and was only interested to see the documents in original that I had uploaded as evidence namely - Passport (Present country of citizenship proof, *First arrival to Australia* proof, Doc with photo and signature) , Driving licence (address proof) and Class X marksheet with only my full name (DOB proof).
> Cheers
> Guru


What proof did you show for "First arrival to Australia"?


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

I attended the ceremony for Blacktown City on 17th May. It was a good experience, also I didn't show any First Arrival to Australia proof at the time of submitting the application, I dont think it is compulsory.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

gurudev said:


> For Victoria applicants,
> 
> Based in Melbourne, I applied for Australian citizenship on 18 May 2020
> Got invite for interview and test on 13 April 2021
> ...


Thanks for sharing this timeline. Based in Melbourne myself, I am watching this with interest.


----------



## LaksInOz (Mar 29, 2017)

manpreet.del said:


> I attended the ceremony for Blacktown City on 17th May. It was a good experience, also I didn't show any First Arrival to Australia proof at the time of submitting the application, I dont think it is compulsory.


Hello, Was this 17th of April? when was your application approved and after how many days you received the ceremony invite?


----------



## mxh99 (Apr 20, 2021)

Here is my timeline (I’ve posted on other forum websites as well):

Citizenship applied: 28/5/2020
Test invitation received: 20/4/2021
Test date: 5/5/2021
Test location: Melbourne

Melbourne/Victoria is finally catching up!

I have a question regarding ‘Evidence of first arrival in Australia’. I visited Australia briefly about 13 years ago using a temporary passport that I don’t have anymore. Anyone had a similar issue? What can I use as evidence of first arrival?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Mithung said:


> What proof did you show for "First arrival to Australia"?


The CO may have checked my passport for the stamp of my first arrival to Australia, never seemed to be bothered to ask me when I arrived probably because they can pull that information from their database - that is my guess.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mxh99 said:


> Here is my timeline (I’ve posted on other forum websites as well):
> 
> Citizenship applied: 28/5/2020
> Test invitation received: 20/4/2021
> ...


There is no catching up as far as VIc is concerned
For past several months they are at one year delay in test invites, and that’s continuing till date
NSW has improved to 6 months 
You can ask for your movement records from dha
That will have all the details and can be used as evidence
Cheers


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

LaksInOz said:


> Hello, Was this 17th of April? when was your application approved and after how many days you received the ceremony invite?


Correction it's 17th April, (I don't know why I keep thinking it is may . ) 
5th Feb - Test
17th Feb - Approval
23rd March - Email for ceremony.
17th April - Ceremony 

Hope that help.


----------



## LaksInOz (Mar 29, 2017)

manpreet.del said:


> Correction it's 17th April, (I don't know why I keep thinking it is may . )
> 5th Feb - Test
> 17th Feb - Approval
> 23rd March - Email for ceremony.
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------



## usmanmani (Apr 19, 2021)

viksydney said:


> Hi,
> I live in Parramatta Council . My citizenship is approved in Mid Jan'21 . Still waiting for ceremony.
> Parramatta council website ceremony dates are below and allow 300 people at a time.Since my approval 2 dates already passed 26/01 and 11/03 . Can anyone suggest how much is the wait time in Parramatta council .
> *Schedule*
> ...


hi can you update your status , still waiting for ceremony or already got one...Just try to evaluate the current waiting time after approval date for paramatta council. My application got approved 19 apr 21 . My location is parramatta as well that why ur case looks relevant to me


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

srinath1982 said:


> Bump





srinath1982 said:


> Bump


Hi srinath did u receive your wife interview and test date yet I have similar problem.


----------



## mxh99 (Apr 20, 2021)

NB said:


> There is no catching up as far as VIc is concerned
> For past several months they are at one year delay in test invites, and that’s continuing till date
> NSW has improved to 6 months
> You can ask for your movement records from dha
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I just requested my movement records using the 1359 form. The automatically generated email states 45 business days as the processing time. I will probably just turn up at my appointment with that email and all my previous passports, even though I don't have a stamp for my brief visit.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, I moved to VIC from NSW. I submitted my application end of last year. What changes need to be submitted on Immiaccount and what documents can I submit as supporting evidence? Thanks


----------



## Megss (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello Everyone..

Updating my time. 

Date of application 02 Dec'2019 (In Melb)
Date for exam - 05 Nov' 20 (in Syd)- Moved to NSW in March' 2020
Received Ceremony invite after 6 months of approval - 19th April- Ceremony date 03rd May in Parrammta council .

Cheers.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,
I applied on 02/09/2020, Wagga Wagga, 2650, NSW
I haven't received any test date yet, application status received. Anyone applied in regional NSW and still waiting that long?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi, I moved to VIC from NSW. I submitted my application end of last year. What changes need to be submitted on Immiaccount and what documents can I submit as supporting evidence? Thanks


You have to update your new address and upload supporting evidence like driving license or rental agreement or utility Bill or bank statement showing your new address
Cheers


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

usmanmani said:


> hi can you update your status , still waiting for ceremony or already got one...Just try to evaluate the current waiting time after approval date for paramatta council. My application got approved 19 apr 21 . My location is parramatta as well that why ur case looks relevant to me


Hi ,
I haven't received any response yet , still waiting .
Is there anyone in group who has received ceremony invite from Parramatta Council.


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

mechengineer said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 02/09/2020, Wagga Wagga, 2650, NSW
> I haven't received any test date yet, application status received. Anyone applied in regional NSW and still waiting that long?
> 
> Cheers


I am from Blacktown, NSW which is not a regional town, however I believe citizenship application with DHA usually takes 9 months from Submission to Test Invite & Approval - since it is a centralized process. After that it can vary depends on the location and availability of seats for ceremony. Its just my observation.


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

viksydney said:


> Hi ,
> I haven't received any response yet , still waiting .
> Is there anyone in group who has received ceremony invite from Parramatta Council.


Thats too long of a wait time just for a ceremony, Not sure, but can paramatta guys should choose Blacktown for ceremony, there wait time considerably less. It will reduce the burden on Parramatta counsil as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manpreet.del said:


> Thats too long of a wait time just for a ceremony, Not sure, but can paramatta guys should choose Blacktown for ceremony, there wait time considerably less. It will reduce the burden on Parramatta counsil as well.


You cannot choose the council for ceremony 
It’s based on your residential post code
But in the past, DHA did allott ceremony in nearby councils to reduce the backlog in heavy backlog councils


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi* Forum Members*, 

Need your counsel on this scenario, please provide your input.

My wife had her interview and test today, she passed the test. I was looking at the downloaded citizenship application form and suddenly realised that under section "*Countries resided / visited", *there is one typo.

*She has been to Singapore on a transit visa for a day on 06th Aug 2016 however, while filling application form she put the date as 06th Aug 2014.* Rest all details are correct just that year is mistyped as 2014 instead of 2016.

Please advise what she should be doing in this scenario. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajeshrpjha said:


> Hi* Forum Members*,
> 
> Need your counsel on this scenario, please provide your input.
> 
> ...


As it has come to your notice, you can write this on a word document and upload it in Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

manpreet.del said:


> I am from Blacktown, NSW which is not a regional town, however I believe citizenship application with DHA usually takes 9 months from Submission to Test Invite & Approval - since it is a centralized process. After that it can vary depends on the location and availability of seats for ceremony. Its just my observation.


 I think regional towns have less capacity to conduct tests and interviews that's why it takes more time than metro cities.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

NB said:


> You have to update your new address and upload supporting evidence like driving license or rental agreement or utility Bill or bank statement showing your new address
> Cheers


Thanks, I hope one supporting evidence out of these all is sufficient? thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Thanks, I hope one supporting evidence out of these all is sufficient? thanks


I have said OR
Just anyone is sufficient 
Cheers


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi all forum members,
My citizenship appointment was scheduled on 9th March 21 but was cancelled 2hrs before that due to a protest. I haven't heard anything from them since then. Should I call Citizenship hotline to ask for a new appointment ? Is my application put back to the system and treated like other application who lodged from March 21? Please shed me a light about their process. I am in the ACT. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

tanyado said:


> Hi all forum members,
> My citizenship appointment was scheduled on 9th March 21 but was cancelled 2hrs before that due to a protest. I haven't heard anything from them since then. Should I call Citizenship hotline to ask for a new appointment ? Is my application put back to the system and treated like other application who lodged from March 21? Please shed me a light about their process. I am in the ACT. Thanks for your inputs.


Yes I believe you should call back, it will be scheduled in coming month most probably. 
I guess since department has cancelled it, applications like yours will now have higher priority.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanyado said:


> Hi all forum members,
> My citizenship appointment was scheduled on 9th March 21 but was cancelled 2hrs before that due to a protest. I haven't heard anything from them since then. Should I call Citizenship hotline to ask for a new appointment ? Is my application put back to the system and treated like other application who lodged from March 21? Please shed me a light about their process. I am in the ACT. Thanks for your inputs.


Check if the link for changing appointments that you got with the original appointment email is still working ?
Cheers


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

NB said:


> Check if the link for changing appointments that you got with the original appointment email is still working ?
> Cheers


Hi NB, I checked the link few times and it did not work anymore. They said they would inform me shortly about the new time frame but haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

NB said:


> I have said OR
> Just anyone is sufficient
> Cheers


Thanks heaps, Sorry one last query. Do I need to submit form 929 as well?


----------



## akadri (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi , as for birth name and date confirmation document in page 21 in the citizenship application, can I choose other document Passport ? did any one use it and it was ok ?..I just don't want to use the birth certificate .


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

Megss said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> Updating my time.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Mine was approved in mid Jan , still waiting for ceremony invite .
Did you receive email and letter both ?

Warm Regards
Amit


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

akadri said:


> Hi , as for birth name and date confirmation document in page 21 in the citizenship application, can I choose other document Passport ? did any one use it and it was ok ?..I just don't want to use the birth certificate .


You don't really have a choice. The only time you can use something else is when Birth Certificates aren't issued - they need to have something with your parents on it to confirm your identity from birth.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanyado said:


> Hi NB, I checked the link few times and it did not work anymore. They said they would inform me shortly about the new time frame but haven't heard anything since then.


Call them up and see if anything moves
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Thanks heaps, Sorry one last query. Do I need to submit form 929 as well?


Nope
Just use the update us link
Cheers


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

any NSW november got invited ?


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

For indian passport holders attending the citizenship interview when using a Class X marks card as proof of age in absence of a birt certificate how do meet the proof of gender aspect of the documents_ "
at least three documents that collectively show your photograph, signature, currentresidential address, date of birth, birth name and* gender *"_


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

plutology said:


> any NSW november got invited ?


Yes. I received a Test invite today. Applied 21st of November. Parramatta Council


----------



## 1766064 (Apr 17, 2021)

Folks, 

Have a question. 

My son's passport will be expired in 2 months by the time we are eligible to apply for the Citizenship. Do you think it needs to be renewed prior to apply ? Otherwise, when we are called for the interview or the application is processed, his passport will have been expired. 

He is nearly 2 years old.

/Thanks
D


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dasithv said:


> Folks,
> 
> Have a question.
> 
> ...


No need to renew the passport if you have no plans to travel
You can use the Medicare card or some other identity proof 
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB and others, just a question, once you apple for citizenship and after few months when u receive the test invite, does it mean your application has been processed and complete? You just need to pass the test and interview that’s it or are there still checks to go?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and others, just a question, once you apple for citizenship and after few months when u receive the test invite, does it mean your application has been processed and complete? You just need to pass the test and interview that’s it or are there still checks to go?


You can never be sure
The approval can take minutes to hours to days to weeks to months and in some rare cases years also
You give the test and interview and wait for approval 
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> You can never be sure
> The approval can take minutes to hours to days to weeks to months and in some rare cases years also
> You give the test and interview and wait for approval
> Cheers


Thanks, is the test hard? God forbid if you fail then what happens?


----------



## zartash (Nov 20, 2008)

plutology said:


> any NSW november got invited ?


Hi,
I applied in November and got the email yesterday:

Application date: 18th Nov. 2020
Email received: 26th April 2021
Test date: 17th May 2021
Council: Parramatta


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Please suggest me as I have already lodged my citizenship application (9 months before) and now changed my residential address as an moved to new place. In order to inform to department can I upload letter issued by vicroads as a proof of residential adress, where change of address is reflected, or should I use the bank statement as previously I have used bank statement as a proof of residential address.

Kind regards,
Malik


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks, is the test hard? God forbid if you fail then what happens?


Test is not hard at all if you read the handbook, but if you fail, you are given a second chance then and there, so no rescheduling.
I've not heard of any case where someone failed all their attempts.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please suggest me as I have already lodged my citizenship application (9 months before) and now changed my residential address as an moved to new place. In order to inform to department can I upload letter issued by vicroads as a proof of residential adress, where change of address is reflected, or should I use the bank statement as previously I have used bank statement as a proof of residential address.
> 
> ...


You can provide your latest bank statement and / or may choose to use other valid documents too, like vehicle REGO papers, Driving License, Utility bills etc.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and others, just a question, once you apple for citizenship and after few months when u receive the test invite, does it mean your application has been processed and complete? You just need to pass the test and interview that’s it or are there still checks to go?


Once you clear the test, a final approval will take place and your application will turn to "Processed". This may take hours or days or whatever as NB says, but mostly it is done within a week these days. Once your ceremony is completed, your application will turn in to "Finalised" in ImmiAccount. No checks between "Processed" and "Finalised" statuses, only waiting for ceremony.


----------



## sujayss (Nov 3, 2014)

Naga.gopal4 said:


> I had applied for my citizenship and have my kid(3yrs) as the dependant applicant. My Wife is a Aus PR. As part of the further assessment of application, I have been requested to provide "Consent of parent" for my kid from my wife. Here is the request that I received.
> 
> _As there is a child on your application, the department requires evidence of the mother's
> written consent to allow the child to become an Australian citizen. This statement should
> ...


Can you please provide an update on the situation? 

I have a similar application, and I am interested to know further.


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi All
Any idea about how to apply for virtual ceremony in NSW? I don't really have a compelling reason (job, homebuilder etc.). Can I still request for virtual ceremony?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Only with exceptional reasons can apply for virtual ceremony. There isn't many accepted. Nsw back to normal. No more lockdown. Back to physical ceremony.



ashishsingh2902 said:


> Hi All
> Any idea about how to apply for virtual ceremony in NSW? I don't really have a compelling reason (job, homebuilder etc.). Can I still request for virtual ceremony?


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Once you clear the test, a final approval will take place and your application will turn to "Processed". This may take hours or days or whatever as NB says, but mostly it is done within a week these days. Once your ceremony is completed, your application will turn in to "Finalised" in ImmiAccount. No checks between "Processed" and "Finalised" statuses, only waiting for ceremony.


I completed the test 3 weeks ago but my status is Received,
It is quite strange.
Anyone knows why?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amigos said:


> I completed the test 3 weeks ago but my status is Received,
> It is quite strange.
> Anyone knows why?


There is nothing strange
Not all applicants get approved soon
You have to wait patiently 
Keep submitting a FOI every 3 months to keep your application on the radar of DHA
There is practically nothing else you can do, although I doubt you will wait that long

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

How long it takes to get reply for FOI request ?

Anyone can share his/her recent experience Please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How long it takes to get reply for FOI request ?
> 
> Anyone can share his/her recent experience Please?


It’s generally replied within 30 days
But don’t expect any useful information from it
It’s only used as a tool to bring back your application on DHA radar in case it’s fallen between the cracks 
Cheers


----------



## sathishfrank (Nov 15, 2012)

sathishfrank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the citizenship ceremony invite and the timelines are as follows;
> 
> ...


Hi All,

We have become citizens post ceremony which happened yesterday evening. Thanks heaps, for this group for all the support provided.

All the best for others who are waiting. Take care.

Thanks.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys whats the timeline like for ceremony invite after approval in NSW(blacktown council) do we get email or physical letter by post for ceremony invite?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Just an update for Victorian Applicants,

Applied 30th June 2020,
Invitation for interview on 26th April 2021
Test date on 11th May 2021.

Currently for Victorian applicants its at July 2020. There is a lag of 10 months. This lag is getting shorter as days go aby, Will post once my interview is done.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

For Victorian applicants - Please see my signature for citizenship timelines. My location is Melbourne. Good luck to all. Slowly but surely Victoria is catching up but still a long way to go 

P.S. - Yes I know that ceremony date is when I become Finally citizen but still just like that I want to keep it separate in my signatures


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi there,

Please respond to my query.
I am looking for a template/format for an urgent cermeony in WA.

I have my reasons to apply for an urgent ceremony but i need a template.
I will be very thankful.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please respond to my query.
> I am looking for a template/format for an urgent cermeony in WA.
> ...



Dear Team

I would like to be considered for the virtual citizenship ceremony.
I need the ceremony urgently because
A
B
C

I've attached below my Approval screenshot from my Immi account.
Please find below some details:

Client name:
Date of birth:
Client ID:
File number:
Date of application:
Transaction reference number:
Application ID:

I shall be thankful to you.

Regards
Your Name


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

NB said:


> Dear Team
> 
> I would like to be considered for the virtual citizenship ceremony.
> I need the ceremony urgently because
> ...


Thanks alot


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

NSW is processing Dec 2020 now.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi guys. My interview in Melbourne was scheduled at June 22 2021. However I went online and preponed by booking online and changed to 11th May as the slot was available and they have sent me the letter and time for that day. Will they ask any valid reason to be preponed? Just worried


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> Hi guys. My interview in Melbourne was scheduled at June 22 2021. However I went online and preponed by booking online and changed to 11th May as the slot was available and they have sent me the letter and time for that day. Will they ask any valid reason to be preponed? Just worried


Nope, its normal, people reschedule to earlier dates all the time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeshrego said:


> Hi guys. My interview in Melbourne was scheduled at June 22 2021. However I went online and preponed by booking online and changed to 11th May as the slot was available and they have sent me the letter and time for that day. Will they ask any valid reason to be preponed? Just worried


The department is happy if you prepone, as otherwise the slot would have been wasted 
In fact you can prepone it as many times as you want
Many applicants get it for the second day also
Keep a lookout
Cheers


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello guys ...
how to update new born baby details (any baby Documnet upload in parents immi account or Parent Document section )while parents citizenship application in process. 
Thank you .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Please reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys whats the timeline like for ceremony invite after approval in NSW(blacktown council) do we get email or physical letter by post for ceremony invite?


Can someone pls reply on this?


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

samareddy84 said:


> Hello guys ...
> how to update new born baby details (any baby Documnet upload in parents immi account or Parent Document section )while parents citizenship application in process.
> Thank you .


If the baby is born in Australia then he/she would be a Australian citizen... no need to include in your citizenship applcation. All you have to do is to apply for citizenship certificate for the baby and then apply for Australian passport.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samareddy84 said:


> Hello guys ...
> how to update new born baby details (any baby Documnet upload in parents immi account or Parent Document section )while parents citizenship application in process.
> Thank you .
> 
> ...


I made a word letter informing the CO of the baby birth and uploaded the birth and citizenship certificate 
Cheers


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

NB said:


> I made a word letter informing the CO of the baby birth and uploaded the birth and citizenship certificate
> Cheers


Thank you @NB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

samareddy84 said:


> Thank you @NB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any format ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samareddy84 said:


> Is there any format ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wrote it myself
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Can someone pls reply on this?


Anyone?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys whats the timeline like for ceremony invite after approval in NSW(blacktown council) do we get email or physical letter by post for ceremony invite?


Till last year Most councils were sending invites only by post
But this year DHA is sending invites by email also
You have to keep watching both the routes
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> Till last year Most councils were sending invites only by post
> But this year DHA is sending invites by email also
> You have to keep watching both the routes
> Cheers


My PR visa’s travel facility is expiring next month. Is it a good enough reason to ask for virtual ceremony?


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi Team,
Please need your help . My residential address have changed a bit. We just moved to a different unit on the same street number. Just curious if changing the residential address will delay the processing. If not what document we need to upload for new address. 
Application received acknowledgement date august 2020.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> Hi Team,
> Please need your help . My residential address have changed a bit. We just moved to a different unit on the same street number. Just curious if changing the residential address will delay the processing. If not what document we need to upload for new address.
> Application received acknowledgement date august 2020.
> Thanks


It will not affect or delay the processing
Just upload the evidence of the new address like driving license or utility bill 
Call up the helpline also and ask them to update the same in their records after uploading it 
Cheers


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Another question: my wife had a test on friday in sydney city office. 
I remmeber from my experience in parramatta office that we had to raise our hand and show the examiner that we have passed before leaving. The instruction to my wife were not clear and she left the centre after passing the test. 
Any potential issue with this ? Anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## starlla (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi guys I’m so worried. I applied on the 24th April last year and haven’t received any correspondence. Literally everyone is getting emails to sit the citizenship test within 4 months. Even my agent said my processing time was unusually long. I know it’s not 14 months yet but nobody has waited this long like me. I’m so scared if there is something happens to my application...


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

ARSI1010 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please respond to my query.
> I am looking for a template/format for an urgent cermeony in WA.
> ...


Kindly can you write your timeline please when u applied and when u received the invitation and which council, I applied 5 th of December Mosman park council.cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starlla said:


> Hi guys I’m so worried. I applied on the 24th April last year and haven’t received any correspondence. Literally everyone is getting emails to sit the citizenship test within 4 months. Even my agent said my processing time was unusually long. I know it’s not 14 months yet but nobody has waited this long like me. I’m so scared if there is something happens to my application...


There is some holdup in your application 
Submit a FOI and check
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> My PR visa’s travel facility is expiring next month. Is it a good enough reason to ask for virtual ceremony?


Hi NB thoughts on this?


----------



## starlla (Jan 29, 2018)

NB said:


> There is some holdup in your application
> Submit a FOI and check
> Cheers


Can you please give me an outline of what to say? Thank you so much NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starlla said:


> Can you please give me an outline of what to say? Thank you so much NB



Dear DHO staff

I am raising this request to get information related to my citizenship application.
Kindly find below details related to the application.

ImmiAccount Application Reference # XXXXXXXXXX
Application Lodged: XX-XXX-XXXX
Application Acknowledged: XX-XXX-XXXX
Interview/Test: "Give Actual Status"
Citizenship Test Passed: "Give Actual Status"
Total processing time: "Give Actual Status"

Hereby I ask to provide all the files, information and communication recorded in ICSE, CCPT, ISR, IMtel and PROMPT.
I also request you to give me the Screen shot and case notes from the Departmental system ICSE in relation to the Citizenship application.

I am NOT seeking advice or an explanation.
I am requesting documents that relates to me that are held by the department which I am entitled to under the FOI act 1982.
I am also attaching my driving license/passport as identity proof.

Thanks for your effort it will be greatly appreciated.

Regards

You can email it to [email protected]


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

NB said:


> Approval will be individually
> The linking is only for ceremonies
> If your application are linked, then you will both get the ceremony invite together only
> Cheers


Just want to update my application status.

Today, my wife attend the interview and she asked the CO why my application has not been approved for almost 4 weeks of interview. The CO said because our applications are linked together, so they wait my wife pass the test then approve mine.
Therefore, as soon as my wife finish the test, my application got approved.

Cheers


----------



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

plutology said:


> NSW is processing Dec 2020 now.


I'm from Sydney. I applied for citizenship in Jan 2021. I've got the response from DHA for the first time. It's a letter with subject "Citizenship letter", saying "You will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available.".

Is it just an acknowledgement letter (after 4 months), or am I expecting the interview very soon?

I hope I can make this done as soon as possible.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

amigos said:


> Just want to update my application status.
> 
> Today, my wife attend the interview and she asked the CO why my application has not been approved for almost 4 weeks of interview. The CO said because our applications are linked together, so they wait my wife pass the test then approve mine.
> Therefore, as soon as my wife finish the test, my application got approved.
> ...


I did not experience thism


amigos said:


> Just want to update my application status.
> 
> Today, my wife attend the interview and she asked the CO why my application has not been approved for almost 4 weeks of interview. The CO said because our applications are linked together, so they wait my wife pass the test then approve mine.
> Therefore, as soon as my wife finish the test, my application got approved.
> ...


Not the same with me. My application got approved on 15Apr after I appeared for the test on 13Apr. My wifes application was connected. She sat in the test on 30Apr and got the approval today.


----------



## Raman_tiwana (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi fellas,

I've got my citizenship interview & test appointment coming up next week (Melbourne). Wanted to get an opinion on documentation.

Main concern is regarding the documents with picture, name and DOB.

So far what I've got:

1. Expired Indian passport
2. Current VIC driving license
3. Current Indian driving license
4. Planning to use my Matriculation result sheet as opposed to a non-English birth certificate, as suggested by someone on this site.

I've got the utilities etc. bills sorted.

Can some experts here advise if the above documents are enough or should I stretch the date out further and apply for say, a 'Proof of Age' card?

Appreciate your help in advance!

Cheers,
Raman


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raman_tiwana said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I've got my citizenship interview & test appointment coming up next week (Melbourne). Wanted to get an opinion on documentation.
> 
> ...


You can easily got your birth certificate translated by NAATI in a day 
I think it will be money well spent
To accept the matriculation certificate or not depends on the interviewer


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

hasn01 said:


> I did not experience thism
> 
> Not the same with me. My application got approved on 15Apr after I appeared for the test on 13Apr. My wifes application was connected. She sat in the test on 30Apr and got the approval today.


Many people here got approval individually even their application linked together.
But it is the answer from CO and as soon as she finish the test, my application got approved.
I think DOA might change policy recently
Cheers


----------



## knight_rider (Apr 17, 2021)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Can someone pls reply on this?


Hey there, I have spoken to few people for Paramatta and blacktown council, They have got email invitation to ceremony. Are you waiting for ceremony? I am from blacktown and waiting for ceremony


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

knight_rider said:


> Hey there, I have spoken to few people for Paramatta and blacktown council, They have got email invitation to ceremony. Are you waiting for ceremony? I am from blacktown and waiting for ceremony


Hi yes i am, my application was approved last week. The people u have mentioned who got ceremony invite. When did their application got approved?


----------



## jaswanth-citizenship (May 4, 2021)

Hi All, 

Does anyone received citizenship ceremony letter in Brisbane CBD for the month of May?
I have applied on 31st June 2020. 
Interview on 18th December
Approval on 18th December
Awaiting for Citizenship Ceremony : Brisbane CBD


----------



## knight_rider (Apr 17, 2021)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi yes i am, my application was approved last week. The people u have mentioned who got ceremony invite. When did their application got approved?


not exactly sure but it was in late 2020, they attended ceremony in March 2020


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Can we still request online ceremony in NSW? What can be good enough reason to ask for it?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> My PR visa’s travel facility is expiring next month. Is it a good enough reason to ask for virtual ceremony?


No, that is not a good enough reason to allow for a virtual citizenship ceremony. It stacks against you because one can simply apply for a RRV and may be issued one within a week.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> No, that is not a good enough reason to allow for a virtual citizenship ceremony. It stacks against you because one can simply apply for a RRV and may be issued one within a week.


What reason should we give then? Any examples? I believe waiting for actual ceremony is a waste of time when one can have it done virtually within days rather waiting for months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> What reason should we give then? Any examples? I believe waiting for actual ceremony is a waste of time when one can have it done virtually within days rather waiting for months


A confirmed job offer which requires citizenship for security clearance comes to mind 
Cheers


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

Generally speaking, Don't request if you don't have a urgent reason. Please please give way to those who really needs it. I've heard they are overwhelmed by unsubstantiated requests


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Just an update again for Victorian Applicants,

Applied 30th June 2020, (Geelong Council - Regional Victoria)
Invitation for interview on 26th April 2021
Test date on 11th May 2021.
Test and interview Preponed again to 5th May 2021
Application Approved 5th May 2021

Just finished my test (100% Mark) and interview. Got approved in four hours on immi account. 

Additional tips,

-You can prepone the test by yourself by going to Homeaffairs appointment
-If all docs are correct and ready with no confusion, approval takes in few hours the same day.

Will keep updating soon, once I get my ceremony date


----------



## Wazwaz (May 5, 2021)

sandeshrego said:


> Just an update again for Victorian Applicants,
> 
> Applied 30th June 2020, (Geelong Council - Regional Victoria)
> Invitation for interview on 26th April 2021
> ...


Where did you do the exam? Melbourne CBD?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Wazwaz said:


> Where did you do the exam? Melbourne CBD?


Yes It was Melbourne CBD at 2 Lonsdale Street


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

sandeshrego said:


> Just an update again for Victorian Applicants,
> 
> Applied 30th June 2020, (Geelong Council - Regional Victoria)
> Invitation for interview on 26th April 2021
> ...


Hi,
You mentioned Vic applicants. Is it based on state? My naive understanding was it is not state based till interview phase and only ceremony is local council based. Could you please clarify?

Just want to know if citizenship applications are processed state wise and is there any state level quota?

I know it's very naive question but I really don't know this.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avneesh09 said:


> Hi,
> You mentioned Vic applicants. Is it based on state? My naive understanding was it is not state based till interview phase and only ceremony is local council based. Could you please clarify?
> 
> Just want to know if citizenship applications are processed state wise and is there any state level quota?
> ...


Applications are processed in the individual states
Vic has the maximum delay currently of 10-11 months for test invites
NSW has a delay of 5-6 months
Other states are still faster
There is no quota, it’s just a question of number of applicants, the manpower in the office and logistics for conducting tests in a covid environment
Cheers


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Hi there,

I am planning to apply for citizenship however I just discovered that my passport has expired about 7 months ago! just as we are in the COVID era and no longer checking travel documents every year!.....I wonder if I can still apply with the expired passport and use my Australian driving license for identity? I guess my PR is still valid? however, if I go to my embassy here to renew the passport it may well take more than 6~8 month to issue a new passport.

Any clues?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am planning to apply for citizenship however I just discovered that my passport has expired about 7 months ago! just as we are in the COVID era and no longer checking travel documents every year!.....I wonder if I can still apply with the expired passport and use my Australian driving license for identity? I guess my PR is still valid? however, if I go to my embassy here to renew the passport it may well take more than 6~8 month to issue a new passport.
> 
> ...


You don’t need a valid passport to apply for citizenship as long as you have other identity evidence like driving license or utility bill etc
Cheers


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

jaswanth-citizenship said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone received citizenship ceremony letter in Brisbane CBD for the month of May?
> I have applied on 31st June 2020.
> ...


I received an email invite and not a letter for the ceremony on 24th May 2021
Date of App- 25th Feb 2020
Test date- 10th Oct 2020
Approval date-10th Oct 2020
Ceremony date- 1st April 2021- Cancelled due to lockdown
New ceremony date- 24th May 2021
Location-South Brisbane
Upcoming ceremonies for South Brisbane

Monday 24 May 2021 – Rescheduled ceremony for 1 April 2021 candidates
Wednesday 14 July 2021
Wednesday 4 August 2021
Monday 30 August 2021
Monday 11 October 2021
Monday 29 November 2021.

regards
Nis


----------



## [email protected]@@@ (May 6, 2021)

manojnrock said:


> Applied - June 8 2020
> Initial Appointment - Nov 19 2020
> Rescheduled - Dec 10 2020
> Approved - Dec 10 2020
> ...


March applied, test past sep 2020 didnt tell me wat I needed search for 3 months then March 2021 natural justice sent back that day it's now may 5 
I'm sure they just dont gove a monkeys


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

jaswanth-citizenship said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone received citizenship ceremony letter in Brisbane CBD for the month of May?
> I have applied on 31st June 2020.
> ...


Those who got approved in Oct have received invite for May ceremony. You should expect to get an invite for July/Aug ceremonies.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

The recent restrictions introduced in NSW due to covid, can this be used as a reason for virtual ceremony?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> The recent restrictions introduced in NSW due to covid, can this be used as a reason for virtual ceremony?


Nope
That would mean everyone in nsw
Moreover these restrictions are very short period 
Cheers


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Mates ! - Anyone got the invite for the ceremony in Blacktown Council - NSW. Can you please provide the Citizenship approval date ? Just trying to get an idea of waiting time for ceremony at Blacktown Council NSW.

My details:
Application Submitted : 5 Oct 2020
Test Date : 4th May 2021
Approval : 4th May 2021
Waiting for Ceremony Date.

Thanks !


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Joining the Queue for AU Citizenship

Applied : 08May2021
Location : Sydney - Hornsby(2077)

Documents Uploaded

Form 1195 and Photo (signed by GP)
Passport
Evidence of First arrival (Passport page Stamp Scanned)
SSLC Cert for Birth
NSW DL
Latest Utility Bill
Evidence of change of name (Kids)

Just a query, the name change documents are in India and I have only submitted the scanned copies (which were earlier submitted during PR)
Is it advisable to arrange to have them here - do they ask for those documents during interview.
Kindly share if you had similar experiences - would be helpful.

Will keep you posted for any updates.
Case Updated in Immitracker also.

Cheers
Mudassar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Joining the Queue for AU Citizenship
> 
> ...


Theoretically the interviewer is supposed to check originals of all documents that you have uploaded during application 
Now due to covid, nothing except the passport and birth certificate is being verified in most cases
No one can predict what your interviewer will do
Cheers


----------



## Imran 2021 (May 10, 2021)

Hi Friends

I am currently in process of applying for the citizenship Application. I am stuck at a couple of questions and need your help. 

I have added my daughter (below 16 years) with my online application (conferral) but for my son who is 16 years 6 months old, I came to know that he needs to apply separately on 1290 Form as neither he cannot be added into my or my wife's application (as he is in the age bracket of 16 or 17) nor can he apply through citizenship application with conferral (as he is below 18 years)

I have below queries so far:

Could you please guide me do I need to apply on a paper form (1290) for my son as I cannot find any online 1290 form at home affairs web site?
Also, the regarding the question *“Does the applicant have any children that are not applying on this application but are applying on another application (for example with another parent)? *Since my Son will be applying separately on 1290 form whereas my daughter is added with my application, what should I and my wife answer to this question in our applications?
I would really appreciate your urgent guidance. Thanks

Regards
Imran


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> Just an update again for Victorian Applicants,
> 
> Applied 30th June 2020, (Geelong Council - Regional Victoria)
> Invitation for interview on 26th April 2021
> ...


I am in the same spot except that I am in NSW , and teh date of test/approval is 10 May question : Do you actually get an approval or the approved status in immi account signifies the application is actually finalised and its now just the question of waiting for the council organise a ceremony ? I mean what does approved mean ? and are the two approvals immi account & email different ?

Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

jarhead86 said:


> Hey Mates ! - Anyone got the invite for the ceremony in Blacktown Council - NSW. Can you please provide the Citizenship approval date ? Just trying to get an idea of waiting time for ceremony at Blacktown Council NSW.
> 
> My details:
> Application Submitted : 5 Oct 2020
> ...


Same here, waiting for ceremony blacktown council, wondering if someone else can shed light if they recently attended ceremony


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Same here, waiting for ceremony blacktown council, wondering if someone else can shed light if they recently attended ceremony


One of my friends attended his Citizenship ceremony in Blacktown council on 17-Apr-2021. His approval date was 16-Dec-2020.


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

Dear All

Could someone let me know how to update the application for Associated Family Members? 

I need to enter my partner's details and the update section only shows the below options in the profile;











Also when you receive an _*appointment for an interview*, _do I get notified through an email or in the profile? Does the application status (*Received*) change?

Thank you!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kevin511 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Could someone let me know how to update the application for Associated Family Members?
> 
> ...


Since your partner's citizenship application would a separate application altogether, you can simple follow the update details in the application summary of your partner's application and update the details.
If your PR applications were processed together in one single application then when you click on 'change of passport details', a drop-down menu appears which allows you to select the applicant.


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi Team, 
Just checking is it Ok to upload same document for 2 categories. 
I have uploaded passport for both
1. Current country of citizenship evidence 
2. Document including photograph and signature. 

She doesnt have a drivers license and no other id which got her photo and signature any suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> Hi Team,
> Just checking is it Ok to upload same document for 2 categories.
> I have uploaded passport for both
> 1. Current country of citizenship evidence
> ...


You have to upload evidence under each section
See page 3 of form 1300t
Cheers


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

NB said:


> You have to upload evidence under each section
> See page 3 of form 1300t
> Cheers


Thanks for a quick response NB. I did upload evidence under each section , what i am saying is i uploaded passport twice for the 2 categories ( evidence of current citizenship - indian passport )
And document including photograph and signature - indian passport )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> Thanks for a quick response NB. I did upload evidence under each section , what i am saying is i uploaded passport twice for the 2 categories ( evidence of current citizenship - indian passport )
> And document including photograph and signature - indian passport )


Which state are you in ?
If in nsw, you can get a nsw identity card
Cheers


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

NB said:


> Which state are you in ?
> If in nsw, you can get a nsw identity card
> Cheers


I am on VIC. The time line is applied mid august. Is it not ok to have same document for 2 categories ?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> I am on VIC. The time line is applied mid august. Is it not ok to have same document for 2 categories ?
> Thanks.


I personally had separate documents
Anyways VIC applicants are facing a 10-12 months delay for test invites 
So you still have some waiting
If any documents are still required, you will get an intimation from the CO
Most probably your evidence is sufficient 
Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Minhaj. said:


> I am on VIC. The time line is applied mid august. Is it not ok to have same document for 2 categories ?
> Thanks.


That is ok. I did the same based in Victoria. No questions asked by CO. Cheers.


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Hi Guys, I applied for citizenship in January 2020, however, left to overseas soon after and returned to Australia a few days ago. Have not heard back from immigration - the status is received. Please advise what I can do to revive the application. Can FOI help?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonsun said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for citizenship in January 2020, however, left to overseas soon after and returned to Australia a few days ago. Have not heard back from immigration - the status is received. Please advise what I can do to revive the application. Can FOI help?


You can submit a FOI to bring back your application on the DHA radar
Cheers


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> You can submit a FOI to bring back your application on the DHA radar
> Cheers


what is DHA? 

Please teach me how to do FOI

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonsun said:


> what is DHA?
> 
> Please teach me how to do FOI
> 
> Thank you!


Template for submitting a FOI

Dear DHO staff

I am raising this request to get information related to my citizenship application.
Kindly find below details related to the application.

ImmiAccount Application Reference # XXXXXXXXXX
Application Lodged: XX-XXX-XXXX
Application Acknowledged: XX-XXX-XXXX
Interview/Test: "Give Actual Status"
Citizenship Test Passed: "Give Actual Status"
Total processing time: "Give Actual Status"

Hereby I ask to provide all the files, information and communication recorded in ICSE, CCPT, ISR, IMtel and PROMPT.
I also request you to give me the Screen shot and case notes from the Departmental system ICSE in relation to the Citizenship application.

I am NOT seeking advice or an explanation.
I am requesting documents that relates to me that are held by the department which I am entitled to under the FOI act 1982.
I am also attaching my driving license/passport as identity proof.

Thanks for your effort it will be greatly appreciated.

Regards

You can email it to [email protected]
Attach a copy of your driving license or similar identity evidence


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Template for submitting a FOI
> 
> Dear DHO staff
> 
> ...


Thank you very much - this is so kind of you!

I thought there is a form for FOI but basically it is just a free style letter.


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Template for submitting a FOI
> 
> Dear DHO staff
> 
> ...


Hey Bro, 

You seem to be knowledgeable in this matter. Just to clarify: 

'I am requesting documents that relates to me that are held by the department .....' 

But I don't need to see any docs, I just want to expedite my application. Is it the same thing?


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Hi, apologies if this has been asked previously, but does anyone have a rough idea how long the applications are taking to get to 'approved' stage in Melbourne this year/last quarter of last year?

Thanks.


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

Melbournian89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I live in Melbourne (3000). I applied on 20/11/2020 and status is received.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

What the best email for contacting the DHA regarding an application? I know this will most likely not change anything, but there is no harm in trying..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dovey said:


> What the best email for contacting the DHA regarding an application? I know this will most likely not change anything, but there is no harm in trying..


Call up the helpline 
There is not much delay in answering 
Cheers


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Call up the helpline
> There is not much delay in answering
> Cheers


Oh ok, I wish I could find an email tho, I find it easier to organise my thoughts in writing haha. thank you.


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

Well Anyone guide me Please. How much more I should I wait. 

I have applied on 20 November 2020.
Interview and test: waiting
Approval: waiting
Location : Melbourne CBD


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi 
Does DOHA send email or mail for the test invitation?


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Zaf1165 said:


> Well Anyone guide me Please. How much more I should I wait.
> 
> I have applied on 20 November 2020.
> Interview and test: waiting
> ...


Would it be worth contacting them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zaf1165 said:


> Well Anyone guide me Please. How much more I should I wait.
> 
> I have applied on 20 November 2020.
> Interview and test: waiting
> ...


There is a 10-12 months delay in test invites for vic
You still have some wait ahead
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dovey said:


> Would it be worth contacting them?


Waste of time
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> Hi
> Does DOHA send email or mail for the test invitation?


It’s by email only
It also has a link to enable you to reschedule your test dates subject to availability 
Cheers


----------



## kiran1990 (May 12, 2021)

Hi,

I have a query in citizenship application on '_*Preferred Test location?*_' If we choose a regional area test centre which is far(120KM) from my location, can It help to get an early invitation for interview & test?

I am from Victoria.

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiran1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query in citizenship application on '_*Preferred Test location?*_' If we choose a regional area test centre which is far(120KM) from my location, can It help to get an early invitation for interview & test?
> 
> ...


No matter what you choose, the system will allot you the centre nearest to your residence 
No harm in trying, but don’t get your hopes up for an early test date at a regional centre
Cheers


----------



## Dheeraj7803 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Please Let me Know, Which Documents Required for Citizenship Test ?
1. Passport 
2. Driving License
3. Proof of Age Card 
4. Birth Certificate 
i need Anything else ???????? 

Please Replay as soon as possible 

Thankyou


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dheeraj7803 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please Let me Know, Which Documents Required for Citizenship Test ?
> 1. Passport
> ...


Medicare card


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dheeraj7803 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please Let me Know, Which Documents Required for Citizenship Test ?
> 1. Passport
> ...


You need to take original of all documents that you have uploaded in Immiaccount when applying including the 1195
Due to covid, some interviewer don’t check all documents, but don’t take a risk
Minimum take your passport, driving license or utility bill, birth certificate and form 1195
Cheers


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s by email only
> It also has a link to enable you to reschedule your test dates subject to availability
> Cheers


Hi NB 

Just to confirm the status on the online application (*Received*) doesn't not change after they send the interview invitation, does it?

Thanks


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

*Victorian Applicant*

Hi Guys, I got my citizenship application approved. This is my timeline: 

Applied 12th July 2020, (Maroondah City Council - Victoria)
Invitation for interview on 12th May 2021 (10-month wait)
Test date on 29th June 2021.
Test and interview Preponed to 13th May 2021 (Interview and test completed within 30min)
Application Approved 13th May 2021 (Got approved in 1 hour on immi account)
Ceremony - Waiting (Maroondah City Council - Ringwood, VIC)

Additional info:
The interviewer just asked for my Passport, Driver's license and Birth certificate. I provided her my10th class mark sheet instead of my Birth certificate, Passport and Driver's license.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

I got email from home affairs asking me whether I am interested for a ceremony next month. I replied with my consent. How long usually will it take to get formal ceremony invitation letter by email and / or post.

I cleared the test in MELB in Feb2021


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I got email from home affairs asking me whether I am interested for a ceremony next month. I replied with my consent. How long usually will it take to get formal ceremony invitation letter by email and / or post.
> 
> I cleared the test in MELB in Feb2021


It would depend on the next ceremony being held in your council
Check the schedule of ceremonies planned in your council to get an idea
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin511 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Just to confirm the status on the online application (*Received*) doesn't not change after they send the interview invitation, does it?
> 
> Thanks


Nope
Cheers


----------



## andytoaussie (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

I have a query on citizenship application. I am the main visa holder (SI 189), is it a single application from my immi account for the whole family or my spouse needs to apply separately?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andytoaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on citizenship application. I am the main visa holder (SI 189), is it a single application from my immi account for the whole family or my spouse needs to apply separately?
> 
> Thanks


Only children below 16 can be included in either parents application 
All others including spouse have to apply individually 
Everyone can use your Immiaccount if you so desire
Cheers


----------



## andytoaussie (Jan 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Only children below 16 can be included in either parents application
> All others including spouse have to apply individually
> Everyone can use your Immiaccount if you so desire
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the response.
My spouse is the dependent on my visa, so what does she put in as ANZSCO code? Can she put the relevant to her current job or does it have any relation to visa application? At visa application stage, she was just a dependent.
Hope my query makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andytoaussie said:


> Thanks NB for the response.
> My spouse is the dependent on my visa, so what does she put in as ANZSCO code? Can she put the relevant to her current job or does it have any relation to visa application? At visa application stage, she was just a dependent.
> Hope my query makes sense.
> 
> Thanks


She has to put her current job Anzsco code
What she or even you were doing when you applied for PR is immaterial 
Cheers


----------



## andytoaussie (Jan 7, 2016)

NB said:


> She has to put her current job Anzsco code
> What she or even you were doing when you applied for PR is immaterial
> Cheers


Thanks once again NB, appreciate it.


----------



## kiran1990 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> No matter what you choose, the system will allot you the centre nearest to your residence
> No harm in trying, but don’t get your hopes up for an early test date at a regional centre
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## kiran1990 (May 12, 2021)

Hi,

I have a query applying citizenship application. *Evidence of date of birth and birth name?*
I don't have birth certificate and 10th Mark sheet with me right now. Are there any alternatives I can give here e.g. PAN card, AADHAAR, Voter card...?

And should we need to carry original to interview of which ever document answered to this question? 

Thanks


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

kiran1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query applying citizenship application. *Evidence of date of birth and birth name?*
> I don't have birth certificate and 10th Mark sheet with me right now. Are there any alternatives I can give here e.g. PAN card, AADHAAR, Voter card...?
> ...


Originals are a must. 

If your DOB certificate has your name and your parents name on it, then no harm getting it couriered from India, if possible to be done safely. This is assuming that you have the time. 

If not then, at least get a color scanned copy of your DOB certificate and 10th class marksheet, and convince the CO which is tricky. But last month my friend managed to do just that as he didn't have any of those evidences in paper, he showed the scanned copy and CO was convinced and got approved the same day of his interview /test. 

Cheers 
Guru


----------



## Aus13 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi, 

Someone previously lived in Australia for 4 years until February 2020, applied for visa extension, and then left Australia. His visa for 6 months had been granted in August 2020 but was unable to return due to the border closure. He got PR in April 2021 and returned to Australia. Will he meet the residency requirement after a year of being granted PR and living in Australia? If the 6 months visa period is counted as the lawful residence time then the requirement is met, but if it is considered as the absence period then is not. Can anyone please confirm? Will it be considered due to the COVID19 restrictions? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aus13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Someone previously lived in Australia for 4 years until February 2020, applied for visa extension, and then left Australia. His visa for 6 months had been granted in August 2020 but was unable to return due to the border closure. He got PR in April 2021 and returned to Australia. Will he meet the residency requirement after a year of being granted PR and living in Australia? If the 6 months visa period is counted as the lawful residence time then the requirement is met, but if it is considered as the absence period then is not. Can anyone please confirm? Will it be considered due to the COVID19 restrictions? Thanks


I have not heard of any relaxation being given for citizenship applications due to covid
Moreover, you need not ask anyone
Just try to submit the application and if the system allows you to go beyond page 6, you are eligible 
It’s a pretty robust system with negligible chances of error 
Cheers


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> There is a 10-12 months delay in test invites for vic
> You still have some wait ahead
> Cheers


Thanks NB for kind reply, Humbled on your expert advice. Is it possible to change the address to a different state if yes, WIll you please guide which state is fast, I noticed People in Perth received response very fast.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zaf1165 said:


> Thanks NB for kind reply, Humbled on your expert advice. Is it possible to change the address to a different state if yes, WIll you please guide which state is fast, I noticed People in Perth received response very fast.


I think tas is the fastest
Cheers


----------



## kiran1990 (May 12, 2021)

Hi,

I have a query while applying citizenship application.

*Evidence of first arrival in Australia*
Does the applicant have evidence of their first arrival in Australia?

I thought of giving my passport details here, but when I arrived to Australia in 2017, they haven't put any entry stamp on my passport. What details should I give here and take to the Interview?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiran1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query while applying citizenship application.
> 
> ...


You can get your travel movement records from dha





Requesting travel records


Find out how to request your international movement records.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




Cheers


----------



## knight_rider (Apr 17, 2021)

jarhead86 said:


> Hey Mates ! - Anyone got the invite for the ceremony in Blacktown Council - NSW. Can you please provide the Citizenship approval date ? Just trying to get an idea of waiting time for ceremony at Blacktown Council NSW.
> 
> My details:
> Application Submitted : 5 Oct 2020
> ...


 From what I understand it could be anything, from two months to 6 months please refer to page 168 of this form, that guy got ceremony invite within two months of approval... I am still waiting..









Australia Citizenship Application


For Victoria applicants, The CO who interviewed was very nice and friendly and was only interested to see the documents in original that I had uploaded as evidence namely - Passport (Present country of citizenship proof, First arrival to Australia proof, Doc with photo and signature) , Driving...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

Hi,

I had my interview and test last week and haven’t heard anything yet. I am really worried after looking at the approval timeline shared by other people. I am not sure when to expect the approval.
During interview immigration officers had concerns that I have only first name on all my documents.
Please help if anyone has experienced this?


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi,

I am applying for citizenship. My query relates to name change done in India while getting my first passport. I got my surname appended to my name. It was back in 2008 and don't know how the guy(agent who helped to get passport then) got it done, he just gave me two daily Newspaper cutting which I have till date.
I did inform about this during PR but no document was asked by CO back then.
Now during citizenship application I need to supply name change document.

Does anyone know what can be given. Is there a way to provide some sort of affidavit to support it or some other document.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

My timeline for Citizenship is:
Applied on 06/04/2020
Test on 13/05/2021
Location: Ballarat, Regional VIC

So I passed the test but how do I know whether my application got approved? Do they communicate through email or post?

And how long it’s taking for the ceremony? Still got four dates in this year for ceremonies at our council.
So I request anyone to shed light on this. Please.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

channy44 said:


> My timeline for Citizenship is:
> Applied on 06/04/2020
> Test on 13/05/2021
> Location: Ballarat, Regional VIC
> ...


You have to keep checking the Immiaccount to know if you have been approved or not
The mail for approval is more often then not lost in the post
As Vic is having very few approvals, there is not much of a backlog for ceremonies as compared to the rest of Australia 
Cheers


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to keep checking the Immiaccount to know if you have been approved or not
> The mail for approval is more often then not lost in the post
> As Vic is having very few approvals, there is not much of a backlog for ceremonies as compared to the rest of Australia
> Cheers


Thanks for the info NB.
My status says its still RECEIVED. Does that mean my application not approved yet? Or is there any delays in changing status?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> I think tas is the fastest
> Cheers


May _ book an appointment with you please. _


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

channy44 said:


> Thanks for the info NB.
> My status says its still RECEIVED. Does that mean my application not approved yet? Or is there any delays in changing status?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats correct
Not every applicant is approved immediately after the test
Most take upto 2 weeks to get approved
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zaf1165 said:


> May _ book an appointment with you please. _


Appointment for what ?
I am not a Mara agent
Cheers


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Appointment for what ?
> I am not a Mara agent
> Cheers


I though you are ?. Any way lets discuss here, as it may someone too. 
I got PR (190) back in 19 Nov 2019, and have two years condition. ending in Nov 20121. I applied for citizenship on 20 Nov 2020 as I met requirement and was also willing to accept some good job offers out of VIC> Now If I move to Tas or WA to finalize my citizenship quickly, will it effect my PR/ ... Or Once I applied for citizenship just Like PR your status changed to citizenship and PR condition is nullified.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zaf1165 said:


> I though you are ?. Any way lets discuss here, as it may someone too.
> I got PR (190) back in 19 Nov 2019, and have two years condition. ending in Nov 20121. I applied for citizenship on 20 Nov 2020 as I met requirement and was also willing to accept some good job offers out of VIC> Now If I move to Tas or WA to finalize my citizenship quickly, will it effect my PR/ ... Or Once I applied for citizenship just Like PR your status changed to citizenship and PR condition is nullified.


If you do not complete your 2 years commitment in VIC, your integrity becomes doubtful 
Integrity check is an important part of the citizenship check
If it will actually affect your application or not, is a matter of speculation 
Moreover, other states who have faster approvals have a longer wait list for ceremonies when compared to VIC 
So you will find that ultimately you will be spending the same time there also to become a citizen as you will in VIC
Cheers


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

avneesh09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for citizenship. My query relates to name change done in India while getting my first passport. I got my surname appended to my name. It was back in 2008 and don't know how the guy(agent who helped to get passport then) got it done, he just gave me two daily Newspaper cutting which I have till date.
> I did inform about this during PR but no document was asked by CO back then.
> ...


If anyone has any ideas please share


Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

avneesh09 said:


> If anyone has any ideas please share
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Can you submit a name change affidavit may be?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## sandyindian (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,
PFA my timeline for citizenship application in Melbourne(Victoria).
Applied : July 12 , 2020
Invite for Test : May 12 , 2021
Initial Date of Test: June 29th, preponed to May 14th.
Citizenship Test/Interview date : 14th May 2021

Entire Process was completed in 25 mins.
Citizenship Approved: 14th May 2021(Same day).

Thanks,


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

ozzybound said:


> I am in the same spot except that I am in NSW , and teh date of test/approval is 10 May question : Do you actually get an approval or the approved status in immi account signifies the application is actually finalised and its now just the question of waiting for the council organise a ceremony ? I mean what does approved mean ? and are the two approvals immi account & email different ?
> 
> Thanks



Any thoughts / views on this querry ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozzybound said:


> I am in the same spot except that I am in NSW , and teh date of test/approval is 10 May question : Do you actually get an approval or the approved status in immi account signifies the application is actually finalised and its now just the question of waiting for the council organise a ceremony ? I mean what does approved mean ? and are the two approvals immi account & email different ?
> 
> Thanks


Approval in Immiaccount is all that matters
The approval letter which comes by post is more often then not lost in the post
All that remains in your case to become a citizen is the ceremony 
Check the delays in your local council
Cheers


----------



## pseudoaussie (Apr 28, 2015)

Has anyone been invited to the May 19th ceremony at Melbourne Town Hall. It seems like the waiting time for ceremony is taking beyond 6 months


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

Submitted my citizenship application yesterday (Adelaide, South Australia). My local council has a page about applying for citizenship which says, "The process takes approximately three months from submitting the application to the citizenship ceremony." Not holding my breath for that to happen 😂


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> If you do not complete your 2 years commitment in VIC, your integrity becomes doubtful
> Integrity check is an important part of the citizenship check
> If it will actually affect your application or not, is a matter of speculation
> Moreover, other states who have faster approvals have a longer wait list for ceremonies when compared to VIC
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

Kiah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my interview and test last week and haven’t heard anything yet. I am really worried after looking at the approval timeline shared by other people. I am not sure when to expect the approval.
> During interview immigration officers had concerns that I have only first name on all my documents.
> Please help if anyone has experienced this?


Any thoughts?


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

yusufa said:


> Hi everyone
> Applied citizenship 24 November 2020
> Invitation for test received 24 December 2020
> Conducted test & interview on 4 January 2021
> ...


Have you already received passport or still waiting for ceremony.


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

yusufa said:


> Hi everyone
> Applied citizenship 24 November 2020
> Invitation for test received 24 December 2020
> Conducted test & interview on 4 January 2021
> ...


 Any update.


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

NB said:


> Approval in Immiaccount is all that matters
> The approval letter which comes by post is more often then not lost in the post
> All that remains in your case to become a citizen is the ceremony
> Check the delays in your local council
> Cheers


Thanks for your response/insight - I was of the opinion that the approved on the account starts the process i.e its like a application accepted and then there is a separate outcome step. Somehow had this perception from the interview/ conversation with the officer.Obviosily that doesnt look to be the case going by your response thanks again


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Kiah said:


> Any thoughts?
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Kiah said:


> Any thoughts?


what was your test date


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi guys, I passed my citizenship test in Feb 2021 in Brisbane, immediately moved to Melbourne CBD. Got approved a week after. 

I have an important job offer with an important gov client and I cant get it without a ceromony date... I really need to get this ceromony sorted!



NB do you know a way I can ask for a virtual ceromony I hear nowadays they dont offer it easily ? 

Or do you think I could get ceromony invite faster with another local council ? I would move into another suburb in victoria if this is true. 😂

Could I ask the immi officer on phone to allocate me to any council ceromony in vic ?

If its gonna take longer than 6 months I still have some months ahead of me and Im losing this great gov role...theyre waiting for me. Help me out guys.


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

P patel said:


> what was your test date


13th May


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

Kiah said:


> 13th May


When was your test?


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Kiah said:


> When was your test?


My husband test date is 4 may 
My was last week


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

P patel said:


> My husband test date is 4 may
> My was last week


Please let me know if get approval


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

P patel said:


> Please let me know if get approval


Sure I will let you know.
Did immigration office asked you for any information or had any concerns over your documents?
Where did you attempted your test...in Sydney?


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Parramatta and I have did not mention name change after marriage but she took the marriage certificate and scanned otherwise nothing else.


Kiah said:


> Sure I will let you know.
> Did immigration office asked you for any information or had any concerns over your documents?
> Where did you attempted your test...in Sydney?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

P patel said:


> Parramatta and I have did not mention name change after marriage but she took the marriage certificate and scanned otherwise nothing else.


Almost same case with me, let’s see how long it takes. Please let me know if you hear anything from department.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Kiah said:


> Almost same case with me, let’s see how long it takes. Please let me know if you hear anything from department.


Sure


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi ,
I am based at Parramatta Council waiting for ceremony invite . Received Approval in Mid Jan'21.
Can anyone share their experience .


----------



## ashok_nka (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi,
I am also based in parramatta council with approval on 28jan21 still waiting for ceremony...


----------



## 2baussiesoon (May 19, 2021)

Hi, I am currently based in NT, I have a purchased a house too, I have applied for citizenship couple of weeks ago, I wanted to know what happens to my application if i take another job offer & move to another state, will I have to move my application to the state where I am moving or I can keep it here in NT & come for the ceremony whenever announced. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

2baussiesoon said:


> Hi, I am currently based in NT, I have a purchased a house too, I have applied for citizenship couple of weeks ago, I wanted to know what happens to my application if i take another job offer & move to another state, will I have to move my application to the state where I am moving or I can keep it here in NT & come for the ceremony whenever announced. Thanks in advance.


The rule is to update DHA if there’s a change in your circumstances and that includes place of residence. I have many friends who have moved interstate while their applications were in progress. Didn’t affect their timelines at all.

In general if there’s an interstate job opportunity that you think is great for you, your oending citizenship application should not stop you from doing that. It’s a privilege you have for being a PR.


----------



## viksydney (Apr 24, 2019)

ashok_nka said:


> Hi,
> I am also based in parramatta council with approval on 28jan21 still waiting for ceremony...


Hi,
Thanks , If you receive an invite please let me know.


----------



## 2baussiesoon (May 19, 2021)

TheEndofDays said:


> The rule is to update DHA if there’s a change in your circumstances and that includes place of residence. I have many friends who have moved interstate while their applications were in progress. Didn’t affect their timelines at all.
> 
> In general if there’s an interstate job opportunity that you think is great for you, your oending citizenship application should not stop you from doing that. It’s a privilege you have for being a PR.


Thx heaps for your reply.


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi Guys,

My citizenship application has been approved. What is the procedure to get a virtual ceremony (if they are still doing it)? or to obtain a faster ceremony date.

My reason is that I am currently enrolled in University and if I become a citizen I would get financial assistance (HECS-HELP loan) from the government.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumardeepak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My citizenship application has been approved. What is the procedure to get a virtual ceremony (if they are still doing it)? or to obtain a faster ceremony date.
> 
> My reason is that I am currently enrolled in University and if I become a citizen I would get financial assistance (HECS-HELP loan) from the government.


Dear Team

I would like to be considered for the virtual citizenship ceremony.
Would you be able to please let me know what the requirements are and what the process would be?
I've attached below my Approval screenshot from my Immi account.
Please find below some details:

Client name:
Date of birth:
Client ID:
File number:
Date of application:
Transaction reference number:
Application ID:

I shall be thankful to you.

Regards
Your Name

Send it to

Universal Email IDs

[email protected]
[email protected]

State Specific Email IDs

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi folks

Is anyone in this forum from Fraser Coast/ Bundaberg/Wide Bay council in Queensland ?


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

Application date - 4th Nov
Citizenship Interview & test date notification - 21st April
DHA provided date for test - 12th May
Pushed it to 19th May
Appeared test & approved on Same day -19th May
Blacktown council ( Parramatta)
Waiting for ceremony.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Kiah said:


> Almost same case with me, let’s see how long it takes. Please let me know if you hear anything from department.


Do u have spouse linked with your application for ceremony


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

$andeep said:


> Application date - 4th Nov
> Citizenship Interview & test date notification - 21st April
> DHA provided date for test - 12th May
> Pushed it to 19th May
> ...


Lucky u we have same council but still waiting for approval


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

P patel said:


> Lucky u we have same council but still waiting for approval


When did you appeared for test.?


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

$andeep said:


> When did you appeared for test.?


Just before 2 day of your 17 may


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Do we get ceremony invite from council by post or email? Also do they give you the citizenship certificate during ceremony?


----------



## 2baussiesoon (May 19, 2021)

Hi, can someone please throw some light on what’s the processing time from application submitted date to test dates for NT.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

P patel said:


> Just before 2 day of your 17 may


Does they inform us by email as well well or it’s just appears on Immi account


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

P patel said:


> Does they inform us by email as well well or it’s just appears on Immi account


Just checked immi by fluke. No email.


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

P patel said:


> Do u have spouse linked with your application for ceremony


Yes, but his test was done a month ago and still waiting for approval.


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

Kiah said:


> Yes, but his test was done a month ago and still waiting for approval.


But he is not linked for ceremony.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Kiah said:


> But he is not linked for ceremony.


We have similar case my husband finished his test 4 may still waiting for approval


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

$andeep said:


> Just checked immi by fluke. No email.


Thanks for reply


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

P patel said:


> We have similar case my husband finished his test 4 may still waiting for approval


Did they ask for any additional documents from your husband?


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Kiah said:


> Did they ask for any additional documents from your husband?


No nothing from him


----------



## Kiah (May 16, 2021)

P patel said:


> No nothing from him


I wish process was bit better.


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello everyone,

i just want to know is there anyone who is waiting Or somehow knows the estimate waiting time of ceremony in Hume City Council in Melbourne region.
Thanks


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

Sydney city council wise application pending for ceremony. Info obtained thru FOI.


----------



## danish00 (Oct 13, 2017)

$andeep said:


> View attachment 99622
> 
> Sydney city council wise application pending for ceremony. Info obtained thru FOI.


Hey Sandeep did you get this on your personal email? I cannot see Randwick City Council in this list. Any idea if they were not requested or missing in this screen grab?


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

danish00 said:


> Hey Sandeep did you get this on your personal email? I cannot see Randwick City Council in this list. Any idea if they were not requested or missing in this screen grab?


U can request it under seperate FOI.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

After approval of application if we have to change address how would it work for ceremony? Like changing address will mean u r moving to a different council area of same state, would u be placed in the waiting list of new council? Also would it speed up ur process if u move from a council of high wait times to council of low wait times?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

$andeep said:


> View attachment 99622
> 
> Sydney city council wise application pending for ceremony. Info obtained thru FOI.


this is on what date ?
Cheers


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Hi guys,
I am not sure the process of ceremony between DHA and Council. Who decide the number of people for each ceremony?
DHA will send all approved applicants for Council to put in its waiting list then Council will allocate for each ceremony or DHA will send the list to Council before each specific ceremony?

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amigos said:


> Hi guys,
> I am not sure the process of ceremony between DHA and Council. Who decide the number of people for each ceremony?
> DHA will send all approved applicants for Council to put in its waiting list then Council will allocate for each ceremony or DHA will send the list to Council before each specific ceremony?
> 
> Cheers,


Each council send the list of dates they can hold the ceremonies and how many applicants they can accommodate in each to DHA
Based on this information, DHA allots the ceremonies to the waiting applicants and send the list to the councils for issuing invites
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> After approval of application if we have to change address how would it work for ceremony? Like changing address will mean u r moving to a different council area of same state, would u be placed in the waiting list of new council? Also would it speed up ur process if u move from a council of high wait times to council of low wait times?


NB thoughts?


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,
I am going to translate my birth certificate into English. Just checking if I get an electronic copy of the translation and print it out, would that be fine or I need to get a hard copy from the translator? Thanks


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

mechengineer said:


> Hi,
> I am going to translate my birth certificate into English. Just checking if I get an electronic copy of the translation and print it out, would that be fine or I need to get a hard copy from the translator? Thanks


Now a days they are not much interested in all documents all they ask me is passport drivers license and evidence of change of name.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

$andeep said:


> Just checked immi by fluke. No email.


Did you say anything about your travel plan in 6 months


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

Had my citizenship ceremony this week. A big thanks to the forum for sharing your experiences and helping out with all queries.

Below is my timeline 

Application Submitted - 01-Feb-2020
Citizenship Appointment Letter received - 02-Dec-2020
Interview & Test - 13-Jan-2021 [Sydney] 
Approval - Same day. Wife & kid approved on 20-Jan-2021
Invitation for ceremony - 14-Apr-2021
Ceremony - 18-May-2021 [Bayside Council]


----------



## zartash (Nov 20, 2008)

mechengineer said:


> Hi,
> I am going to translate my birth certificate into English. Just checking if I get an electronic copy of the translation and print it out, would that be fine or I need to get a hard copy from the translator? Thanks


I was asked to show the birth certificate, luckily I printed out the translated copy just before the test. Officer didn't ask for the original one, just checked the copy and went ahead.


----------



## andytoaussie (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a question please.

I have finished filling the application and now am at the document submission step. I was granted PR in May 2016, but moved to Australia in 2017, so it is asking me for UK and India PCCs. I had both these PCCs in 2017 and I have now applied for new ones. I was thinking of uploading the old ones for now to get the application into the queue and then upload the new PCCs once I receive them (in 3 weeks or so). Is that acceptable? Could someone please advise?

Thanks.


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear All,
seeking some advice urgently.
I had citizenship test today in Sydney CBD.. Took almost 5 months from the date of application.
After my first entry to Aus. as PR, I continued working in Qatar for few more months and made the final move after 6 months.
I have been requested by Aus Embassy to provide Qatar PCC in 28 days. 
In fact, I applied for my Qatar PCC 6 months back but still waiting (6 months is the average time for Qatar PCC).

My question is how do I seek an extension from Aus Immi dept? Do I need to upload a formal request for seeking an extension on Qatar PCC along with proof of my PCC request submission to the Qatar Embassy? 

Is there any way I can expedite the process of my Qatar PCC?


Thanks in advance !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andytoaussie said:


> I have a question please.
> 
> I have finished filling the application and now am at the document submission step. I was granted PR in May 2016, but moved to Australia in 2017, so it is asking me for UK and India PCCs. I had both these PCCs in 2017 and I have now applied for new ones. I was thinking of uploading the old ones for now to get the application into the queue and then upload the new PCCs once I receive them (in 3 weeks or so). Is that acceptable? Could someone please advise?
> 
> Thanks.


You need not upload the old pcc to complete your application 
You can submit it right away and upload the pcc as and when you get the, 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manager1985 said:


> Dear All,
> seeking some advice urgently.
> I had citizenship test today in Sydney CBD.. Took almost 5 months from the date of application.
> After my first entry to Aus. as PR, I continued working in Qatar for few more months and made the final move after 6 months.
> ...


You should seek an extension with the evidence that you applied 
Cheers


----------



## andytoaussie (Jan 7, 2016)

NB said:


> You need not upload the old pcc to complete your application
> You can submit it right away and upload the pcc as and when you get the,
> Cheers


Thank you NB for the prompt reply.
So, it does make sense to submit the application now and upload PCC later? I mean in terms of getting it out there into the queue.

regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andytoaussie said:


> Thank you NB for the prompt reply.
> So, it does make sense to submit the application now and upload PCC later? I mean in terms of getting it out there into the queue.
> 
> regards


Of course
In most cases PCC is not required, so be very sure that it’s actually required 
Cheers


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I had my citizenship interview today in Parramatta, NSW and the application is approved by the evening. Below is my timeline

19-Jan-2021 - Applied
14-May-2021 - Received Interview appointment
24-May-2021- Test and Approved the same day

Now the wait starts for Citizenship ceremony... i am from Blacktown Council, NSW. Anyone got an idea of Blacktown backlog/timeline?

Just FYI, the CO just checked my passport, Driving license and Medicare card. Didn't ask for birth certificate or any other DOB proofs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthiktk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had my citizenship interview today in Parramatta, NSW and the application is approved by the evening. Below is my timeline
> 
> 19-Jan-2021 - Applied
> ...


4 months from application to approval is extremely fast
Congratulations


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

NB said:


> 4 months from application to approval is extremely fast
> Congratulations


Thanks NB for being active in this forum and clarifying most of our questions!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> After approval of application if we have to change address how would it work for ceremony? Like changing address will mean u r moving to a different council area of same state, would u be placed in the waiting list of new council? Also would it speed up ur process if u move from a council of high wait times to council of low wait times?


Anyone???


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Completed my citizenship ceremony last night.
Timeline:
Applied: 19/06/2020
Test: 24/10/2020
Ceremony: 24/05/2021
Council: Brisbane City


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you very much mate !! It sounds logical thing to do.
Sorry for my ignorance but do I have to send an extension request to a particular email address or attach it in the online application or do both? 

The reason I am asking above is - for attaching documents to the online application, the submit option asks for acknowledgment - "I confirm I have provided information as requested" and I am uncertain about it. For now, I am just submitting an extension request and I still have to submit the actual PCC eventually. Hope acknowledging that won't be an issue for uploading new documents in the future or any issue for the existing application processing.

Thanks,
Krunal
===================================================


NB said:


> You should seek an extension with the evidence that you applied
> Cheers


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi, my timeline as below:
Applied: early Jan 2021
Test: early Mar 2021, approval end Mar 2021
Ceremony: 15/06/2021
Council: Canberra ACT


----------



## Dheeraj7803 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Can Someone Help Please. 
Today I had appointment for citizenship test and i failed twice today. 
Please tell what I DO next ?

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dheeraj7803 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can Someone Help Please.
> Today I had appointment for citizenship test and i failed twice today.
> ...


Did you request the officer for more tries ?
Anyways, it’s too late for that 
You will get a new date for the test by email 
Use this period to study the booklet thoroughly 
Cheers


----------



## Dheeraj7803 (Dec 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Did you request the officer for more tries ?
> Anyways, it’s too late for that
> You will get a new date for the test by email
> Use this period to study the booklet thoroughly
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. yes they gave another chance but couldn't clear it in second attempt as well . How many attempts we get in total for test? and Do you have any idea how to take interpreter in our own language? and how long do i have to wait for another date?
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dheeraj7803 said:


> Thanks for your reply. yes they gave another chance but couldn't clear it in second attempt as well . How many attempts we get in total for test? and Do you have any idea how to take interpreter in our own language? and how long do i have to wait for another date?
> Thank you.


We may offer you an assisted test if you have:


asked for it in your application
completed at least 400 hours of English language tuition under the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP)
been assessed by the AMEP provider as not having the reading skills needed to take the test without help

when you will get the next test date in not certain
Cheers


----------



## sujeets29 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Have a general query and this might have been answered already.

I got my grant on September 2016 (189)while in India and moved to Sydney in July 2017. I am due to lodge my citizenship application in July 2021. My query is, will I need india PCC as I I had a gap of more than 10 months between my grant and initial entry?

Cheers!


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

haha90 said:


> Hi, my timeline as below:
> Applied: early Jan 2021
> Test: early Mar 2021, approval end Mar 2021
> Ceremony: 15/06/2021
> Council: Canberra ACT


What!!!!!! that's too fast.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sujeets29 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Have a general query and this might have been answered already.
> 
> I got my grant on September 2016 (189)while in India and moved to Sydney in July 2017. I am due to lodge my citizenship application in July 2021. My query is, will I need india PCC as I I had a gap of more than 10 months between my grant and initial entry?
> ...


Although the rule is 12 months stay out of Australia, in all probability you will be asked as it’s a borderline case
Cheers


----------



## chailatte (Jan 30, 2021)

March 2021 NSW applicant was contacted today for additional documents! wow NSW is moving fast!


----------



## sujeets29 (Sep 21, 2015)

NB said:


> Although the rule is 12 months stay out of Australia, in all probability you will be asked as it’s a borderline case
> Cheers


Thanks, 12 months is from date of entry or from the time we get the PR?


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

chailatte said:


> March 2021 NSW applicant was contacted today for additional documents! wow NSW is moving fast!


Hi chaillatte

Did you already have the interview? Was it in Sydney? 

Could you share the type of docs they asked? It is specific for your case? 

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sujeets29 said:


> Thanks, 12 months is from date of entry or from the time we get the PR?


12 months is from the time your PR Visa was granted. Since you travelled around 10 months since the grant date, you need not provide PCC provided you did not travel out since July 2017. If you have, then those days out of Australia will get added to your 10 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sujeets29 said:


> Thanks, 12 months is from date of entry or from the time we get the PR?


From the date of the grant of the PR
Cheers


----------



## sujeets29 (Sep 21, 2015)

NB said:


> From the date of the grant of the PR
> Cheers


Thank you all.

Below is an extract from the Australian home-affairs website. The condition 3 states 90 days or more in a particular country. Is this also calculated from the date of PR? If yes, it would mean that I will have to apply for an Indian PCC?








Character requirements for Australian Citizenship


See our character requirements for Australian citizenship




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





* Do I need an overseas penal clearance certificate? *

*Requirements for applications for Australian citizenship (Conferral, General eligibility or Other situations)*
The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.
You need an overseas penal clearance certificate if:

you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years, and
the total time you spent overseas adds up to 12 months or more, and
the total time you spent in one country adds up to 90 days or more.
If this applies to you, provide an overseas penal clearance certificate from each country where you spent a total of 90 days or more in.
We could also ask you to provide a certificate in other circumstances.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> Dear Team
> 
> I would like to be considered for the virtual citizenship ceremony.
> Would you be able to please let me know what the requirements are and what the process would be?
> ...


These email addresses don’t work no more, I emailed and it bounced back as undelivered due to mailbox not working.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

For the test interview, is it for every individual attending their own interview at a specific time or couples have to attend the interview together?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

ZAQ1983 said:


> What!!!!!! that's too fast.


Normal processing time in Canberra I believe.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> For the test interview, is it for every individual attending their own interview at a specific time or couples have to attend the interview together?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


All adult applicants are invited individually even if they are a couple
It’s highly unlikely that you will get the appointment together 
Cheers


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi guys I applied 5th of December 2020 stilp waiting for test invitation.

Last month i applied for foi and I received the following:

Integrity screening outcome: exempt 8/12/2020

Interval calculator: met met met met

Risk: no match 8/12/2020

Mal check: Cmal Potential match 8/12/2020

Mal check: no match 9/12/2020

Then after 2 months

Mall check: CmalPotential match 8/2/2021

Mal check: no match 9/2/2021

It looks all fine why no invitation i sent email 2 week ago before receiving foi no reply not even auto reply although the email i sent appears in my foi.

What should I do


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

ndaan said:


> Hi guys I applied 5th of December 2020 stilp waiting for test invitation.
> 
> Last month i applied for foi and I received the following:
> 
> ...


I am from WA usually people are getting invited within 1-2 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ndaan said:


> Hi guys I applied 5th of December 2020 stilp waiting for test invitation.
> 
> Last month i applied for foi and I received the following:
> 
> ...


CMAL check is not getting cleared
That looks like a bottleneck 
There is nothing you can do other then filing a foi every 6 months to keep your application on DHA radar 
Cheers


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> CMAL check is not getting cleared
> That looks like a bottleneck
> There is nothing you can do other then filing a foi every 6 months to keep your application on DHA radar
> Cheers


What is Cmal, like each time after it by a day Mal check: no match


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ndaan said:


> What is Cmal, like each time after it by a day Mal check: no match


The Central Movement Alert List (*CMAL*) is an electronic watch list, containing information about individuals who pose either an *immigration* or national security concern to the Australian Government as well as information on lost, stolen or fraudulent travel documents.

Your name probably matches someone on their watch list, so till the confusion is cleared, your approval maybe delayed
Cheers


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> The Central Movement Alert List (*CMAL*) is an electronic watch list, containing information about individuals who pose either an *immigration* or national security concern to the Australian Government as well as information on lost, stolen or fraudulent travel documents.
> 
> Your name probably matches someone on their watch list, so till the confusion is cleared, your approval maybe delayed
> Cheers


Oh ok thanks mate, as I hold a Lebanese travek document for Palestinian refugees, although I came to australia as student and got my pr through skilled visa not refugee.


----------



## StellaMac (May 26, 2021)

rkrone said:


> Had my citizenship ceremony this week. A big thanks to the forum for sharing your experiences and helping out with all queries.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> ...


Hi I'm waiting for the ceremony too. May ask how many people they host for the ceremony each time? I got approval on 18-May-2021. Need it urgently for job application.


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

New lockdown in Victoria from tomorrow, will the citizenship appointment/interview at Melbourne will continue or cancelled during lockdown? any inputs, thanks


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Interview wont be conducted, but probably they will start the virtual ceremonies again


----------



## vickygaucho (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello Expats,

I have been requested by DHA requesting for additional documentation "Evidence of name at birth" to be submitted during my citizenship appointment and normally an expected document would be a birth certificate. Unfortunately i dont have a birth certificate, however i do have my High School Certificate that is an alternative. My year of birth is 1983 and practice of registering the birth became mandatory only by 1988 (atleast in my home town and i dont have any evidence to prove it). Have anyone faced a similar situation and what is the successful outcome?

Also, DHA is requesting a written statement why you were not issued or unable to provide a birth document. Is there a template or sample document available?

Thanks!
VickyGaucho


----------



## vickygaucho (Apr 27, 2015)

kumardeepak said:


> *Victorian Applicant*
> 
> Hi Guys, I got my citizenship application approved. This is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi, I dont have a birth certificate at all, I'm thinking to provide the 10th class mark sheet. did you by any chance provided a writtenstatement why you were not issued or unable to provide a birth document?
Thanks!


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

vickygaucho said:


> Hi, I dont have a birth certificate at all, I'm thinking to provide the 10th class mark sheet. did you by any chance provided a writtenstatement why you were not issued or unable to provide a birth document?
> Thanks!


10th class mark sheet is accepted in most cases. not provided any written statement.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

svelayutham said:


> New lockdown in Victoria from tomorrow, will the citizenship appointment/interview at Melbourne will continue or cancelled during lockdown? any inputs, thanks


It’s not an emergency service 
It’s all postponed till the lockdown is lifted.
If you have an appointments in this period, postpone it so that you don’t lose the invite
Cheers


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

ozrules said:


> Interview wont be conducted, but probably they will start the virtual ceremonies again


Hi! I had my application approved a week ago! Do you reckon I could write in requesting a virtual ceremony since I’m in Melbourne and we are back into lockdown? If yes, what are the email addresses to send this to? Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Hi! I had my application approved a week ago! Do you reckon I could write in requesting a virtual ceremony since I’m in Melbourne and we are back into lockdown? If yes, what are the email addresses to send this to? Thanks!


Unless you can show an urgent need for citizenship, the chances of getting it are nil
Applicants are waiting for 6-7 months for ceremonies 
Cheers


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

ndaan said:


> Hi guys I applied 5th of December 2020 stilp waiting for test invitation.
> 
> Last month i applied for foi and I received the following:
> 
> ...


Anyone Please, what is your location


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Hi! I had my application approved a week ago! Do you reckon I could write in requesting a virtual ceremony since I’m in Melbourne and we are back into lockdown? If yes, what are the email addresses to send this to? Thanks!


 Would you like to share your timelines Please. I am in Melbourne and still waiting


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Zaf1165 said:


> Anyone Please, what is your location


NB replied to your post here - Australia Citizenship Application


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

vickygaucho said:


> Hi, I dont have a birth certificate at all, I'm thinking to provide the 10th class mark sheet. did you by any chance provided a writtenstatement why you were not issued or unable to provide a birth document?
> Thanks!


Same question here Bro.


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Hi Guys
I have received an invitation for the test. Do you know if I can upload a re-issued Birth Certificate of my child now before going to the actual test?


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

Moonsun said:


> Hi Guys
> I have received an invitation for the test. Do you know if I can upload a re-issued Birth Certificate of my child now before going to the actual test?


yes, you can upload relevant attachments anytime thru immi login portal.


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> NB replied to your post here - Australia Citizenship Application


Location Please. State or city


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

sujeets29 said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Below is an extract from the Australian home-affairs website. The condition 3 states 90 days or more in a particular country. Is this also calculated from the date of PR? If yes, it would mean that I will have to apply for an Indian PCC?
> 
> ...


If you were granted permanent residence outside Australia, your permanent residence started on the date of your arrival. If you were granted permanent residence inside Australia, your permanent residence started on the date your permanent resident visa was issued.

Hope this clarifies on your question of When does my time as a permanent resident begin?

As part of the residence requirement, you must not have been outside Australia for more than a total of 12 months, or 365 days, in the 4 years immediately before applying.

Additionally, you must not have been outside Australia for more than a total of 90 days in the year immediately before applying.

Hope these helps- if you have not travelled outside in last 12 months , you won’t be required for PCC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

karthiktk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had my citizenship interview today in Parramatta, NSW and the application is approved by the evening. Below is my timeline
> 
> 19-Jan-2021 - Applied
> ...


What a super speed,


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

nikhil2323 said:


> What a super speed,


Hi,

Me too same situation, applied Feb 09 and did the test on 25 May - parramatta council, its approved now and they asked birth certificate, license and passport thats what i uploaded. 

Now wait time starts - any idea for parramatta council.

Thanks


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Zaf1165 said:


> Would you like to share your timelines Please. I am in Melbourne and still waiting


I applied November 29, 2019, test on May 5,2020 (I was overseas on an Australian government volunteer assignment when I received the invite), test postponed due to Covid-19, new test date was 8 February 2021, but I was overseas again so I finally did my test on 25 May 2021! Phew!


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

ravirockz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me too same situation, applied Feb 09 and did the test on 25 May - parramatta council, its approved now and they asked birth certificate, license and passport thats what i uploaded.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate, I have Submitted my citizenship application recently Lets see how much time it takes,


----------



## rkrone (Dec 15, 2020)

StellaMac said:


> Hi I'm waiting for the ceremony too. May ask how many people they host for the ceremony each time? I got approval on 18-May-2021. Need it urgently for job application.


The ceremony that I attended at Bayside Council had around 70-80 people. There were 2 other ceremonies that day.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Hi. I have submitted my application for citizenship last week but have made a mistake. In the question where it asks about "List all your email addresses", I inadvertently provided just one email I use for official communications. Does anyone have think it would be an issue or I should raise form 1023 to provide my work and other personal email addresses?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

T.R said:


> Hi. I have submitted my application for citizenship last week but have made a mistake. In the question where it asks about "List all your email addresses", I inadvertently provided just one email I use for official communications. Does anyone have think it would be an issue or I should raise form 1023 to provide my work and other personal email addresses?


Why spend sleepless nights thinking about it
Just upload a word letter giving the other email ids you use
Cheers


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

NB said:


> Why spend sleepless nights thinking about it
> Just upload a word letter giving the other email ids you use
> Cheers


Thanks N.B for the quick response. I was just going to do that. Just wondering if word document is a better option or using form 1023 "Notification of incorrect information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

T.R said:


> Thanks N.B for the quick response. I was just going to do that. Just wondering if word document is a better option or using form 1023 "Notification of incorrect information.


Form 1023 doesn’t have options for citizenship application 
Cheers


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

nikhil2323 said:


> Congratulations Mate, I have Submitted my citizenship application recently Lets see how much time it takes,


all the best..May I know which state and council?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

avneesh09 said:


> all the best..May I know which state and council?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks @avneesh09

State - VIC
Council - Wyndham City


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Thats correct
> Not every applicant is approved immediately after the test
> Most take upto 2 weeks to get approved
> Cheers


Hi 
Just wondering, it’s already been 17 days that I took the test and still my application isn’t approved. My status is still RECEIVED. What to do now ? Should I contact the department or just leave it ?
Is anyone in the same boat ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

channy44 said:


> Hi
> Just wondering, it’s already been 17 days that I took the test and still my application isn’t approved. My status is still RECEIVED. What to do now ? Should I contact the department or just leave it ?
> Is anyone in the same boat ?
> 
> ...


You can call up the helpline if you feel you HAVE to do something 
But it will be a waste of time and energy
You have to wait for the approval 
Cheers


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

channy44 said:


> Hi
> Just wondering, it’s already been 17 days that I took the test and still my application isn’t approved. My status is still RECEIVED. What to do now ? Should I contact the department or just leave it ?
> Is anyone in the same boat ?
> 
> ...


Yes we both are on same boat but usually it takes 3 to 4 week


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StellaMac (May 26, 2021)

rkrone said:


> The ceremony that I attended at Bayside Council had around 70-80 people. There were 2 other ceremonies that day.


 Wow. That means they approve like 210 people for one day (one month) ... sounds promising. i hope I won't need to wait for 3 months ... TT


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

StellaMac said:


> Wow. That means they approve like 210 people for one day (one month) ... sounds promising. i hope I won't need to wait for 3 months ... TT


Vic is issuing invites for tests to about 5,000 applicants per month compared to 10,000 by NSW
That’s why NSW delay in test invites is down to 4-5 months as compared to 10-12 months in VIC
Due to this, the delay for ceremony in NSW is 6-7 months as compared to 1-2 months in VIC
As VIC test invites picks up, so will the delays in ceremonies increase
Cheers


----------



## sujeets29 (Sep 21, 2015)

Himadri said:


> If you were granted permanent residence outside Australia, your permanent residence started on the date of your arrival. If you were granted permanent residence inside Australia, your permanent residence started on the date your permanent resident visa was issued.
> 
> Hope this clarifies on your question of When does my time as a permanent resident begin?
> 
> ...


Thanks you for your response... its clear now


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone who already received invite for *Citizenship Ceremony under Brisbane City Council for July 14, 2021*? Could you please share your details?

*Application Date:
Test Date:
Approved Date:
Invitation Received on:*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Himadri said:


> If you were granted permanent residence outside Australia, your permanent residence started on the date of your arrival. If you were granted permanent residence inside Australia, your permanent residence started on the date your permanent resident visa was issued.
> 
> Hope this clarifies on your question of When does my time as a permanent resident begin?
> 
> ...


Recheck
For calculation of PCC requirements, the date of the PR will be taken into account even if you are out of the country
Cheers


----------



## sujeets29 (Sep 21, 2015)

NB said:


> Recheck
> For calculation of PCC requirements, the date of the PR will be taken into account even if you are out of the country
> Cheers


I checked with my friends who applied last year and are citizens now, the 90 day requirement starts from the day their PR became active when they first entered Australia after PR grant. The 12 months requirement will start from the day PR was granted (I think)


----------



## jaswanth-citizenship (May 4, 2021)

Hi All, Anyone received invitation letter for July in brisbane council? If yes, what month you received approval?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Anyone received ceremony invite from Blacktown council(NSW)?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

sujeets29 said:


> I checked with my friends who applied last year and are citizens now, the 90 day requirement starts from the day their PR became active when they first entered Australia after PR grant. The 12 months requirement will start from the day PR was granted (I think)


Yes this is correct.

Have seen this many times in common friend circles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello all, any idea how long to wait for citizenship ceremony in Monash city council (Vic). Thanks


----------



## Vinny2512 (May 31, 2021)

Hi All,

Citizen application applied : June 2021
Complete the test and received citizenship approval on : Feb 01 2021
However due to personal circumstances travelled overseas via the exemption process in march 2021.

Before travelling I called immi home affairs and informed about my travel in march. They informed application will be on hold.

Late last week I got an email to attend the ceremony in the month of June.
I am concerned that I have to postpone the ceremony as I am in overseas at the moment.
Currently it has been hard to plan my travel back to Australia given this pandemic and limited travel options.

May I please know how long can I postpone my citizenship ceremony to a maximum period ?
In addition to this, Can anyone please provide more information about the citizenship approval validity as I might not be able to travel back any sooner due to the flight availability and risk of travelling.

Your advice is much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Vinny2512 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Citizen application applied : June 2021
> Complete the test and received citizenship approval on : Feb 01 2021
> ...


See this Citizenship ceremony (homeaffairs.gov.au)










It also says that DHA will might make an exception if you have an acceptable reason for not attending within the period of 12 months. You should best to contact DHA for this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinny2512 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Citizen application applied : June 2021
> Complete the test and received citizenship approval on : Feb 01 2021
> ...


Due to the pandemic, the 1 year clause is presently waived off
How long it will continue to be waived is hard to predict, but probably it will not be reimposed till the borders are opened 
Cheers


----------



## Vinny2512 (May 31, 2021)

NB said:


> Due to the pandemic, the 1 year clause is presently waived off
> How long it will continue to be waived is hard to predict, but probably it will not be reimposed till the borders are opened
> Cheers


But there is no mention of this waiving off 1 year period in immi home affairs website.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Vinny2512 said:


> But there is no mention of this waiving off 1 year period in immi home affairs website.


Yes still 1 year period is not waived off as people are getting test approvals with 12 months specified. Also virtual interviews were being conducted to make sure that 12 month period timeline is met.


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Gents,

Yesterday I received an email to submit form 1399 and my national ID card after sending an email requesting a manual check to clear CMAL check through border operations center as based on foi on multiple times it was showing potential match then no match and no progress had made from February.
After the request how much usually they need to clear it as i am stilp waiting for invitation.

By the way from foi all check are cleared except CMAL which I am confident 100% it ll be cleared once checked manually.

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Anyone received ceremony invite from Blacktown council(NSW)?


Anyone???


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Anyone???


As per last update in Immitracker, someone with approval on Dec 2020 got ceremony on 13-March. I guess most of the people don't update the tracker after ceremony... Based on some of my friends, the wait time for Blacktown council is around 3 months. Lets see how it goes. 

When was your application approved?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ndaan said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Yesterday I received an email to submit form 1399 and my national ID card after sending an email requesting a manual check to clear CMAL check through border operations center as based on foi on multiple times it was showing potential match then no match and no progress had made from February.
> After the request how much usually they need to clear it as i am stilp waiting for invitation.
> ...


You sent the request to which email id ?
Cheers


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have apploed 09-feb21 and wrote test -25 may and its approved aswell, but have below question :

I have a question about the online application session asking about 'Citizenship ceremonies and media attention, The department occasionally conducts citizenship ceremonies that may attract media attention. Indicate if the applicant does not want to take part in such a ceremony'

When I log into immi account to look back my own application summary I noticed the answer shows a NO for 'The applicant does not want to be involved in a ceremony which may attract media attention'.

I remember clearly that the question was: tick the box if NOT want to be involved in the media, so I left the box un-ticked, that means I don't mind any media involvement, so the answer appearing should be a YES, rather than NO for this question. I am a bit confused with this and also I don't want to miss the nearest ceremony after my application is approved if that one involves media, because of the answer 'NO' for this question
.
Could anyone check their application summary to see what it shows for this question? or anyone is in a similar situation like me? If this information is wrong, I will need to call DIBP.

Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have apploed 09-feb21 and wrote test -25 may and its approved aswell, but have below question :
> 
> ...


If you have not ticked it means that you don’t mind a media covered ceremony
Cheers


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi NB - my citizenship application has been approved(reflected in Immi) back in Feb 5, 2021 but I have not received any letter of approval via post. Should I be worried? To whom shall I reach out to?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pokeman13 said:


> Hi NB - my citizenship application has been approved(reflected in Immi) back in Feb 5, 2021 but I have not received any letter of approval via post. Should I be worried? To whom shall I reach out to?


The approval letter often gets lost in the post
It’s of no use as such 
It’s only the online approval which matters
But if you still need it for sentimental reasons, you can call up the citizenship helpline and they will send you another copy
Cheers


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> You sent the request to which email id ?
> Cheers


Actually i sent a complain to home affairs and after that by few days immigration send request to fill 1399 and national ID. Today i received email to my complain saying i am still within the timeframe etc...what matters after sending back the requested document should i expect an invitation as based on foi everything is clear except CMal was amber.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ndaan said:


> Actually i sent a complain to home affairs and after that by few days immigration send request to fill 1399 and national ID. Today i received email to my complain saying i am still within the timeframe etc...what matters after sending back the requested document should i expect an invitation as based on foi everything is clear except CMal was amber.
> 
> Cheers


Citizenship is the last frontier 
So DHA obviously is very careful, so no one can predict the time taken 
You have done all you could and now you have to wait
Cheers


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> Citizenship is the last frontier
> So DHA obviously is very careful, so no one can predict the time taken
> You have done all you could and now you have to wait
> Cheers


Thanks brother for your reply.

Cheers


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

NB said:


> Form 1023 doesn’t have options for citizenship application
> Cheers


Hi NB. 
thanks for your guidance mate.I am wondering do you know if they accept this type of additional information attached in word file? I mean have you seen people attach like this in your experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

T.R said:


> Hi NB.
> thanks for your guidance mate.I am wondering do you know if they accept this type of additional information attached in word file? I mean have you seen people attach like this in your experience?


They do, from what I know
Consult a Mara agent if you still have doubts 
Cheers


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
As part of the citizenship application, I have been asked to submit PCC within 28 days however it's going to take some time. I have requested for an extension with proof of my PCC application. I have sent an email as well as uploaded the extension request as an attachment to my original online application. I have not received any acknowledgment or approval/rejection of the extension yet after 14 days. I tried to call helpdesk but even they can't acknowledge if my extension request has been received/accepted/rejected. What shall I do, kindly guide ? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manager1985 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> As part of the citizenship application, I have been asked to submit PCC within 28 days however it's going to take some time. I have requested for an extension with proof of my PCC application. I have sent an email as well as uploaded the extension request as an attachment to my original online application. I have not received any acknowledgment or approval/rejection of the extension yet after 14 days. I tried to call helpdesk but even they can't acknowledge if my extension request has been received/accepted/rejected. What shall I do, kindly guide ? Thanks


As long as you have uploaded the pcc application document and can see them in Immiaccount, you are safe
Upload the pcc as and when you get it and press the IP button if it is active
Cheers


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

manager1985 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> As part of the citizenship application, I have been asked to submit PCC within 28 days however it's going to take some time. I have requested for an extension with proof of my PCC application. I have sent an email as well as uploaded the extension request as an attachment to my original online application. I have not received any acknowledgment or approval/rejection of the extension yet after 14 days. I tried to call helpdesk but even they can't acknowledge if my extension request has been received/accepted/rejected. What shall I do, kindly guide ? Thanks


What is the reason you where asked to do a PCC? did you spend more than 90 days outside Australia after your PR is granted?


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Got my ceremony done on 2-Jun-2021 at Parramatta, NSW.

Applied for passport on 3-Jun-2021 😊

My best wishes to all. 😊😊



vinny06 said:


> Alright peeps, I finally got the appointment email last week. Below are my timelines. I hope it will help you.
> 
> *Application lodged *: 17-May- 2020
> *Lodge from* : Sydney CBD
> ...


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey Guys , I was wondering do we have to surrender our Indian passport within 3 months even if we don't plan to use it, after ceremony?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AJ7117 said:


> Hey Guys , I was wondering do we have to surrender our Indian passport within 3 months even if we don't plan to use it, after ceremony?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I think you pay a penalty for delay in surrendering the passport after a certain period
Check VFS website for latest guidelines 
But primarily if you don’t intend to use the passport, what’s the use of keeping it as till you surrender it, you will not be eligible for the OCI card
Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Has anyone got news of virtual ceremony resuming again in VIC as I can see we are not getting out of lockdown any time sooner now.


----------



## mike-its-me (Jun 4, 2021)

QLD/Brisbane City Council area: My wife and kids application was approved 26-Oct-2020 while mine was approved 11-Mar-2021. When mine was approved, the interviewer asked if I wanted to connect both applications as it might expedite my ceremony with my wife and kids. I okayed it but now it seems after speaking with home affairs that their application is attached to mine, and so they will have to wait longer to get an invite to ceremony. 

Any thoughts anyone? How it works? We haven't received an invite yet while my wife's duration of wait is over 7 months now.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

vinny06 said:


> Got my ceremony done on 2-Jun-2021 at Parramatta, NSW.
> 
> Applied for passport on 3-Jun-2021
> 
> My best wishes to all.


Woow Vinny!! Congratulation .
Your timeline is typically to mine but my application got approved mid March. I also changed my address in October2020 but I’m staying in same parramatta council.
Can I know when did receive the ceremony invite?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mike-its-me said:


> QLD/Brisbane City Council area: My wife and kids application was approved 26-Oct-2020 while mine was approved 11-Mar-2021. When mine was approved, the interviewer asked if I wanted to connect both applications as it might expedite my ceremony with my wife and kids. I okayed it but now it seems after speaking with home affairs that their application is attached to mine, and so they will have to wait longer to get an invite to ceremony.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone? How it works? We haven't received an invite yet while my wife's duration of wait is over 7 months now.


In old times, you would have the advantage and got a faster ceremony along with your wife and kids 
After covid, no one knows what DHA is doing in such cases
Cheers


----------



## Vinny2512 (May 31, 2021)

I have cal


ozrules said:


> Yes still 1 year period is not waived off as people are getting test approvals with 12 months specified. Also virtual interviews were being conducted to make sure that 12 month period timeline is met.


I have called up home affairs and explained the situation, they suggested to drop a note to virtual nsw online ceremony team, however no one replied to my email on the same.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Vinny2512 said:


> I have cal
> 
> I have called up home affairs and explained the situation, they suggested to drop a note to virtual nsw online ceremony team, however no one replied to my email on the same.


Yes one is lucky enough to get a virtual ceremony. Also as things were getting better, the sort of decreased virtual ceremonies, however in view of current outbreak, lets hope they resume virtual ceremony again.


----------



## Vinny2512 (May 31, 2021)

Vinny2512 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Citizen application applied : June 2021
> Complete the test and received citizenship approval on : Feb 01 2021
> ...


In addition to the above, My citizenship ceremony is still pending, (application is approved on 01-Feb-2021) We had a baby born in overseas, Do we need to apply PR for the baby as he is not born in Australia ? Also do we need to update any form in the citizenship application to include the baby details. Please advise.


----------



## Vinny2512 (May 31, 2021)

Thanks NB for your 


NB said:


> Due to the pandemic, the 1 year clause is presently waived off
> How long it will continue to be waived is hard to predict, but probably it will not be reimposed till the borders are opened
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your reply. I have a query, My citizenship ceremony is still pending, (application is approved on 01-Feb-2021) We had a baby born in overseas, Do we need to apply PR for the baby as he is not born in Australia ? Also do we need to update any form in the citizenship application to include the baby details. Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinny2512 said:


> Thanks NB for your
> 
> 
> Thanks NB for your reply. I have a query, My citizenship ceremony is still pending, (application is approved on 01-Feb-2021) We had a baby born in overseas, Do we need to apply PR for the baby as he is not born in Australia ? Also do we need to update any form in the citizenship application to include the baby details. Please advise.


As the baby is born before you became a citizen, you will have to apply for his/her PR 
Your citizenship application is already approved but you can inform the department of the baby in your application by uploading a word doc giving the details of the baby birth
Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi,

A few questions:

1. Will Birth Certificate extract suffice? It has both my parent's full name/nationality on it.

2. In IMMI portal's Citizenship application Identity Documents step (Evidence of current residential address) there are options for Bank Statement and Rental Contract (among others). However if I click on any one of those, the form I get asks for Passport related documents (e.g. Issue date/expiry date/issue place etc.). I'm not sure how why those would be relevant if I choose Bank statement/Rental contract as my option.

Would appreciate if someone who's applied for citizenship online can clarify. Here's what I'm talking about:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


1. Probably not
But you can try your luck 
2. Just leave the details not relating to the bank statement blank and see if the system allows you to proceed or not
Cheers


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

NB said:


> If you have not ticked it means that you don’t mind a media covered ceremony
> Cheers


By mistake I ticked the box and now my answer is “I don’t want media attention ceremony “
What should I do now? Since I can’t do anything through portal


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. Probably not
> But you can try your luck
> 2. Just leave the details not relating to the bank statement blank and see if the system allows you to proceed or not
> Cheers


For bank statement do you think issue/expiration and registration date are even relevant?


----------



## mike-its-me (Jun 4, 2021)

NB said:


> In old times, you would have the advantage and got a faster ceremony along with your wife and kids
> After covid, no one knows what DHA is doing in such cases
> Cheers


Thanks for your thoughts mate. Hoping for the best.
👍


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> For bank statement do you think issue/expiration and registration date are even relevant?


Issue date is relevant 
Cheers


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

Vinny2512 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Citizen application applied : June 2021
> Complete the test and received citizenship approval on : Feb 01 2021
> ...


What was your city or center where you applied.


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

NB said:


> Issue date is relevant
> Cheers


What is issue date in this case?

BTW, I'm not even being able to attach my bank statement (its 5 pages long). I get this error: Unable to attach the PDF file provided. The number of pages will exceed the attachment limit.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> What is issue date in this case?
> 
> BTW, I'm not even being able to attach my bank statement (its 5 pages long). I get this error: Unable to attach the PDF file provided. The number of pages will exceed the attachment limit.


The issue date will be the start date of the bank statement 
Try to reduce the pdf file size using utilities 
Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

NB said:


> The issue date will be the start date of the bank statement
> Try to reduce the pdf file size using utilities
> Cheers


The issue date will be the start date of the bank statement - by that logic, shouldn't there also be an expiration date which is the end date of the bank statement?

Try to reduce the pdf file size using utilities - I don't think its a size issue, the file is already just 500kb. It's just that it has 5 pages. I'm not sure why they would decline it.

Some further questions:

1. By "Previous application" do they mean my PR grant (which I am currently on)?









2. Should I include here the details of the passport I used when I first arrived in Australia?















3. I have already done an Australian Police Check recently. Can I include it in my application?

4. Is providing a National ID mandatory? According to this page in the immigration website, it needs to be certified. If I can't provide it for some reason, how/where do I explain the reason behind it?

5. Instead of Bank Statement, can I provide current Tenancy Confirmation letter? It is a single page, as opposed to the rental agreement doc, which is multi-page and the portal isn't let me upload multi-page doc for bank statement option.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ceremony on 28/06/2021
Application approved on 18/02/2021
Cumberland Council, NSW


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

mechengineer said:


> By mistake I ticked the box and now my answer is “I don’t want media attention ceremony “
> What should I do now? Since I can’t do anything through portal


It really doesn’t matter. If you want you can ask the officer to change it for you when you show up for your interview/test.


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Woow Vinny!! Congratulation .
> Your timeline is typically to mine but my application got approved mid March. I also changed my address in October2020 but I’m staying in same parramatta council.
> Can I know when did receive the ceremony invite?
> Thanks
> ...


Thanks 🙂
I got the email (although I was expecting post mail), on Wed, May 19, 4:35 PM.

Good Luck to you.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

svelayutham said:


> New lockdown in Victoria from tomorrow, will the citizenship appointment/interview at Melbourne will continue or cancelled during lockdown? any inputs, thanks


I don't think so the Victoria test/interview will resume until August 2021.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering moving from Victoria to other state will helps the citizenship application get approved soon.

Applied 06-Aug-2020.


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

dawn1981 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wondering moving from Victoria to other state will helps the citizenship application get approved soon.
> 
> Applied 06-Aug-2020.


Hi Dawn, you will be just in the list for the test. as soon as the lockdown is lifted you will get the appointment, as i know some of the folks applied in July2020 got their test appointment recently.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

svelayutham said:


> Hi Dawn, you will be just in the list for the test. as soon as the lockdown is lifted you will get the appointment, as i know some of the folks applied in July2020 got their test appointment recently.


Yes you are absolutely correct, I am following the immitracker and noted that most of the July 2020 applicants got invited for interview. After test we have to wait another 6 to 8 months for the ceremony. Many of them are awaiting the ceremony more than 6months.


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

dawn1981 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wondering moving from Victoria to other state will helps the citizenship application get approved soon.
> 
> Applied 06-Aug-2020.


Tricky question


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

How long can it take for application status to change from "received" to approved?

Its been a week for me since I passed the test. On the other hand, my wife's application status changed to approved the same day


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseefforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long can it take for application status to change from "received" to approved?
> 
> Its been a week for me since I passed the test. On the other hand, my wife's application status changed to approved the same day


No one can predict but most approvals are not delayed beyond 2 months these past few months
Cheers


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi All,
My Citizenship Timeline as follows:
Citizenship applied: 26 October 2020
Test Invitation: 14 April 2021
Test Date: 20 April 2021
Additional document upload upon request by CO: 20 April 2021 
Approval: 21 April 2021
Request for Urgent Ceremony: 28 May 2021
Invitation for virtual ceremony: 1 June 2021
Ceremony: 9 June 2021
Campbelltown City Council, NSW


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi All,
> My Citizenship Timeline as follows:
> Citizenship applied: 26 October 2020
> Test Invitation: 14 April 2021
> ...


Congrats mate, that is quick.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

channy44 said:


> it ?


Have u got approval?


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I have got my citizeship approval letter, I am just wondering if I change my address now will the status change and will it delay my process , any idea please suggest, thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my citizeship approval letter, I am just wondering if I change my address now will the status change and will it delay my process , any idea please suggest, thanks


Unless you change cities or state , it shouldn’t matter much
All that’s pending is your ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

P patel said:


> Have u got approval?


No not yet, still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone who already received invite for *Citizenship Ceremony under Brisbane City Council for July 14, 2021*? Could you please share your details?

*Application Date:
Test Date:
Approved Date:
Invitation Received on:*


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi All,
> My Citizenship Timeline as follows:
> Citizenship applied: 26 October 2020
> Test Invitation: 14 April 2021
> ...


Hi

If you dont mind, can you share which email have you used to request virtual ceremony and what was the reason given. (Actually I requested on couple of emails posted on this forum for requesting virtual ceremony but no luck yet)


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

channy44 said:


> No not yet, still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my approval today


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

P patel said:


> I got my approval today





P patel said:


> I got my approval today


Congratulations


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

nikhil2323 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks a lot


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey mate what email did u use for the request and what reason did u give them?



ashiqcep said:


> Hi All,
> My Citizenship Timeline as follows:
> Citizenship applied: 26 October 2020
> Test Invitation: 14 April 2021
> ...





ozrules said:


> Hi


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> If you dont mind, can you share which email have you used to request virtual ceremony and what was the reason given. (Actually I requested on couple of emails posted on this forum for requesting virtual ceremony but no luck yet)


The email id was:

[email protected],[email protected] ,[email protected] 

The reason was availing HECS loan for higher study


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

ashiqcep said:


> The email id was:
> 
> [email protected],[email protected] ,[email protected]
> 
> The reason was availing HECS loan for higher study


Thanks a bunch


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone who already received invite for *Citizenship Ceremony under Brisbane City Council for July 14, 2021*? Could you please share your details?
> 
> *Application Date:
> Test Date:
> ...


I am tracking the situation in multiple forums, seems everyone is asking the same question, even Nov approved people. So I guess invites have not been sent yet.....🤷‍♀️
I was approved in Jan2021, so I m hoping for Aug ceremonies....


----------



## Bordeaux Beret (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi everyone,

The JP who signed my 1195 Identity Declaration form three months ago, unfortunately passed away recently.

Has anyone come across a case like mine? And wondering if I need to take any action or this would lead to any issues while my application is being reviewed.

Appreciate any input.

*Application Date:* 11 Mar 2021


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bordeaux Beret said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The JP who signed my 1195 Identity Declaration form three months ago, unfortunately passed away recently.
> 
> ...


If you are an extremely cautious applicant, you can get a fresh 1195 signed and upload it
I have not come across any case where the signer was called up by DHA to verify
Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone who already received invite for *Citizenship Ceremony under Brisbane City Council for July 14, 2021*? Could you please share your details?
> 
> *Application Date:
> Test Date:
> ...


My application was approved Nov 2020, still no signs for invititation :-( Reckon invitations for the July ceremony should be sent next week. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my citizeship approval letter, I am just wondering if I change my address now will the status change and will it delay my process , any idea please suggest, thanks


What was your timelines and where did you applied


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

P patel said:


> I got my approval today


Congratulations !! How long does it took for the approval??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> If you are an extremely cautious applicant, you can get a fresh 1195 signed and upload it
> I have not come across any case where the signer was called up by DHA to verify
> Cheers


@NB what is current wait time for test invitation in WA,.. Any update


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zaf1165 said:


> @NB what is current wait time for test invitation in WA,.. Any update


Probably not even 4 months wait for most applicants 
Cheers


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

channy44 said:


> Congratulations !! How long does it took for the approval??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 week after Test


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

P patel said:


> 3 week after Test


Mine was exactly a month, still nothing changes in the immi account.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Hi Guys,
Can someone suggest a ceremony waiting time with Inner West Council NSW?
My timeline:
PR January 2014
Applied for citizenship January 2020
Invitation for test received on 27 May 2021 for 24 June 2021
Rescheduled for 11 June 2021
Approval same day
Waiting for ceremony with Inner West NSW: ??


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi, can someone confirm if I can add extra document after lodging my citizenship application? For instance, my parents came to Australia and I need to provide their arrival details as part of the application. However, I don't have that info readily available. I don't want to delay the lodgement so I'm thinking if I can add these documents after I lodge the application.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

account444 said:


> Hi, can someone confirm if I can add extra document after lodging my citizenship application? For instance, my parents came to Australia and I need to provide their arrival details as part of the application. However, I don't have that info readily available. I don't want to delay the lodgement so I'm thinking if I can add these documents after I lodge the application.


Yes you can add documents after lodgement.


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

Hi All, My wife is an Indian Citizen and I need to Apply USA PCC for my wife because She worked in USA for 8-9 months before coming to Australia, But I am not sure where to apply USA PCC. Is there anyone know where to apply PCC for USA, Please let me know?

Purpose of USA PCC is for her AUS Citizenship application

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

channy44 said:


> Mine was exactly a month, still nothing changes in the immi account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send them an email. Make sure you include the following details;

Name:
Application Reference Number:
File Number:
Application Lodged Date:
Interview/Test Date:
Interview/Test Office:

If you are in Sydney, you can email the below;

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

account444 said:


> Hi, can someone confirm if I can add extra document after lodging my citizenship application? For instance, my parents came to Australia and I need to provide their arrival details as part of the application. However, I don't have that info readily available. I don't want to delay the lodgement so I'm thinking if I can add these documents after I lodge the application.


Yes, you can


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Send them an email. Make sure you include the following details;
> 
> Name:
> Application Reference Number:
> ...


Thank you! I am from regional Victoria. Do you have any email ids related to vic ?
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

channy44 said:


> Thank you! I am from regional Victoria. Do you have any email ids related to vic ?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Universal Email IDs
[email protected]
[email protected]
State Specific Email IDs
[email protected]


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Universal Email IDs
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> State Specific Email IDs
> [email protected]


Hi
I'm not looking for the virtual ceremony mate, looking to get in touch with the department. So, Can I use these emails? 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

channy44 said:


> Hi
> I'm not looking for the virtual ceremony mate, looking to get in touch with the department. So, Can I use these emails?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Call up the citizenship helpline 
They will guide you how to proceed 
Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

channy44 said:


> Thank you! I am from regional Victoria. Do you have any email ids related to vic ?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[email protected]


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Universal Email IDs
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> State Specific Email IDs
> [email protected]


NB is there any specific compelling reasons needed to request for virtual ceremony.


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

nikhil2323 said:


> Hi All, My wife is an Indian Citizen and I need to Apply USA PCC for my wife because She worked in USA for 8-9 months before coming to Australia, But I am not sure where to apply USA PCC. Is there anyone know where to apply PCC for USA, Please let me know?
> 
> Purpose of USA PCC is for her AUS Citizenship application
> 
> ...


Its a very straight forward process mentioned in Option 2 at below link:








Rap Sheets (Identity History Summary Checks) | Federal Bureau of Investigation


For a fee, a request can be made to the FBI for your Identity History Summary—often referred to as a criminal history record or a rap sheet.




www.fbi.gov


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zaf1165 said:


> NB is there any specific compelling reasons needed to request for virtual ceremony.


HECS, job requiring citizenship come to mind
You can give your reason and try
Cheers


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> HECS, job requiring citizenship come to mind
> You can give your reason and try
> Cheers


So if you are waiting for the citizenship to apply for things such as Defence Force like I am, would be worth contacting them? I mean, I don't think it will change anything, but I wonder if asking them would cause the opposite and affect the application somehow, thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dovey said:


> So if you are waiting for the citizenship to apply for things such as Defence Force like I am, would be worth contacting them? I mean, I don't think it will change anything, but I wonder if asking them would cause the opposite and affect the application somehow, thanks.


Intention to apply for defence will not get you a virtual ceremony 
You should have applied and have been selected , then you may get the ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Intention to apply for defence will not get you a virtual ceremony
> You should have applied and have been selected , then you may get the ceremony
> Cheers


Yep, makes sense. In terms of HECS do they consider that a compelling reason?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dovey said:


> Yep, makes sense. In terms of HECS do they consider that a compelling reason?


It’s not an exact science 
They approve some for this and reject some
It’s totally on luck
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Folks,
Please clarify on the below question - bit confused on the response ...
Below is my application and kids are included in mine. My wife has her seperate application done
Do I have to answer YES or NO to the below question ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hello Folks,
> Please clarify on the below question - bit confused on the response ...
> Below is my application and kids are included in mine. My wife has her seperate application done
> Do I have to answer YES or NO to the below question ?
> ...


The answer will be YES
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> The answer will be YES
> Cheers



Thanks NB,
How do I update this response to YES since its been already submitted...
I dont see related options in Update Details section


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

For Victoria applicants - 

I am based in Melbourne, I wrote to the home affairs for a virtual ceremony giving HECS study loan as a reason, unfortunately, they did not find it a compelling reason, hence, declined my request for a virtual citizenship ceremony. 

Good luck to others. Back to playing the waiting game. Sigh! Patience is the name of the game. Cheers.


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

singhk.2013 said:


> Its a very straight forward process mentioned in Option 2 at below link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @singhk.2013


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

gurudev said:


> For Victoria applicants -
> 
> I am based in Melbourne, I wrote to the home affairs for a virtual ceremony giving HECS study loan as a reason, unfortunately, they did not find it a compelling reason, hence, declined my request for a virtual citizenship ceremony.
> 
> Good luck to others. Back to playing the waiting game. Sigh! Patience is the name of the game. Cheers.


HECS loan reason should be supported by valid documentation. In my case, i had submitted my enrollment record along with a very good email and they invited me for virtual ceremony within 3 days. They will not accept if you say planning for HECS or planning for study, job etc...


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

gurudev said:


> For Victoria applicants -
> 
> I am based in Melbourne, I wrote to the home affairs for a virtual ceremony giving HECS study loan as a reason, unfortunately, they did not find it a compelling reason, hence, declined my request for a virtual citizenship ceremony.
> 
> Good luck to others. Back to playing the waiting game. Sigh! Patience is the name of the game. Cheers.


Which email did you receive a response from?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Thanks NB,
> How do I update this response to YES since its been already submitted...
> I dont see related options in Update Details section


Any inputs on this please ??


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

shabaranks said:


> Which email did you receive a response from?


I wrote an email to this email address - 
[email protected]

However, the response came from [email protected]


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

gurudev said:


> For Victoria applicants -
> 
> I am based in Melbourne, I wrote to the home affairs for a virtual ceremony giving HECS study loan as a reason, unfortunately, they did not find it a compelling reason, hence, declined my request for a virtual citizenship ceremony.
> 
> Good luck to others. Back to playing the waiting game. Sigh! Patience is the name of the game. Cheers.


Not sure what you have included in your email, but stating HECS loan alone might not be sufficient. You also need to state reasons why you are pursuing the course and how that course will be beneficial to the Australian Government and it's Citizens. Basically, its like writing a statement of purpose for admission. You need to convince the officer as to why they should grant you a Virtual Ceremony. It's not a requirement for you to have enrolled in the course. Your convincing power is key.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

shabaranks said:


> Not sure what you have included in your email, but stating HECS loan alone might not be sufficient. You also need to state reasons why you are pursuing the course and how that course will be beneficial to the Australian Government and it's Citizens. Basically, its like writing a statement of purpose for admission. You need to convince the officer as to why they should grant you a Virtual Ceremony. It's not a requirement for you to have enrolled in the course. Your convincing power is key.


Thanks mate for your time and valuable insight, it is frustrating with the current situation in Victoria especially Melbourne. Keeping my fingers crossed that we open up this Friday fully. Good luck to all.


----------



## javelin (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi , While preparing my Citizenship application can I add my kids to my application. (aged 9 and 6)
They with thier mother came 6 month later then me back in 2017.

Do they need to compelte thier 4 year tenure or do i need to add them to my wife application when its due ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javelin said:


> Hi , While preparing my Citizenship application can I add my kids to my application. (aged 9 and 6)
> They with thier mother came 6 month later then me back in 2017.
> 
> Do they need to compelte thier 4 year tenure or do i need to add them to my wife application when its due ?
> ...


Children don’t need to complete 4 years
They can piggy back on you
Cheers


----------



## javelin (Apr 4, 2016)

NB said:


> Children don’t need to complete 4 years
> They can piggy back on you
> Cheers


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

jarhead86 said:


> Hey Mates ! - Anyone got the invite for the ceremony in Blacktown Council - NSW. Can you please provide the Citizenship approval date ? Just trying to get an idea of waiting time for ceremony at Blacktown Council NSW.
> 
> My details:
> Application Submitted : 5 Oct 2020
> ...



I am in the same boat. Still waiting for the ceremony in Blacktown Council NSW.

Details:
Application Submitted : 1 March 2021
Test Date : 28 May 2021
Approval : 28 May 2021
Waiting for Ceremony Date.


----------



## Chrihan (Jun 17, 2021)

Quick question… if you get the appointment letter witha certain date, can you reschedule for an earlier date? Or can you only reschedule for a later date than the one in your letter?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Chrihan said:


> Quick question… if you get the appointment letter witha certain date, can you reschedule for an earlier date? Or can you only reschedule for a later date than the one in your letter?


You can reschedule for either earlier or later date.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Chrihan said:


> Quick question… if you get the appointment letter witha certain date, can you reschedule for an earlier date? Or can you only reschedule for a later date than the one in your letter?


It will depend on if they have an earlier date. But looking at the current situation and the list of people waiting for a ceremony, the chances of getting an earlier date is very slim. I will advise you not to reschedule to a later date and do it at once.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chrihan said:


> Quick question… if you get the appointment letter witha certain date, can you reschedule for an earlier date? Or can you only reschedule for a later date than the one in your letter?


You are talking ceremony or test invite ?
Cheers


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
Has any Victorians received invitation for citizenship interview test after the lockdown ?


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone who already received invite for Citizenship Ceremony under *Brisbane City Council for July 14, 2021? *Could you please share your details?
*
Application Date:
Test Date:
Approved Date:
Invitation Received on:*


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone who already received invite for Citizenship Ceremony under *Brisbane City Council for July 14, 2021? *Could you please share your details?
> 
> *Application Date:
> Test Date:
> ...


I've seen in another forum that the applicant with the November approval date has just received the invitation to July 14th.


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

LanaAbs said:


> I've seen in another forum that the applicant with the November approval date has just received the invitation to July 14th.


First week of december approved, me and my wife didn't receive July invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaukuti said:


> First week of december approved, me and my wife didn't receive July invitation.


DHA also gives priority in ceremonies to applicants whose approval has been delayed for some reason
Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> First week of december approved, me and my wife didn't receive July invitation.



My application was approved 3rd week of Nov. Haven't received an invitation either.

As of 21/May/21, approx 8100 people are waiting for the ceremony in Brisbane City Council..


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> My application was approved 3rd week of Nov. Haven't received an invitation either.
> 
> As of 21/May/21, approx 8100 people are waiting for the ceremony in Brisbane City Council..


From where did you get the figure of 8100 people waiting?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

gurudev said:


> From where did you get the figure of 8100 people waiting?


From another forum:


----------



## Dheeraj7803 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone knows that citizenship test in Melbourne has already started or not ? as earlier it was paused due to lockdown....


----------



## trieun222 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi All,

Many thanks for all the valuable info on here to prepare for our application & the test!
My mother's got approval yesterday!

Our Citizenship timeline as follows:

Application received: 20/03/2021
Test invitation: 11/05/2021
Interview + Test date: 18/06/2021
Approved: 18/06/2021

Ceremony: waiting
Location: City of Perth, WA

Documents provided: Birth certificate, Passport, Drivers licence, Bank statement & Identity form.
The interview with the CO couldn't have been simpler - he only asked to see the drivers licence. After that is the test. After 15 mins, my mom has finished and was told she passed. Our application changed from Received to Approved when we got home.

Wish you guys will hear the good news soon, too! 😊


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> From another forum:
> 
> View attachment 99773


Thanks mate for letting me know, 

A few more follow up questions - 

How do you lodge an FOI request? 

Is there an email address one writes to? 

Is it a plain email or a specific format or document that you need to fill in and submit? 

Appreciate your response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurudev said:


> Thanks mate for letting me know,
> 
> A few more follow up questions -
> 
> ...


Dear DHO staff
I am raising this request to get information related to my citizenship application.
Kindly find below details related to the application.
ImmiAccount Application Reference # XXXXXXXXXX
Application Lodged: XX-XXX-XXXX
Application Acknowledged: XX-XXX-XXXX
Interview/Test: "Give Actual Status"
Citizenship Test Passed: "Give Actual Status"
Total processing time: "Give Actual Status"
Hereby I ask to provide all the files, information and communication recorded in ICSE, CCPT, ISR, IMtel and PROMPT.
I also request you to give me the Screen shot and case notes from the Departmental system ICSE in relation to the Citizenship application.
I am NOT seeking advice or an explanation.
I am requesting documents that relates to me that are held by the department which I am entitled to under the FOI act 1982.
I am also attaching my driving license/passport as identity proof.
Thanks for your effort it will be greatly appreciated.
Regards
You can email it to [email protected]
Attach a copy of your driving license or similar identity evidence
Or
You can use this link and submit it directly on the DHA website
Access to information


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

NB said:


> Dear DHO staff
> I am raising this request to get information related to my citizenship application.
> Kindly find below details related to the application.
> ImmiAccount Application Reference # XXXXXXXXXX
> ...


Thanks mate, really appreciated!

I believe that I need to explicitly request the current numbers of applicants waiting in queue for citizenship ceremony in my council? That is what I am interested to know. Or will they provide me that information regardless using the email format and content above? 

Kindly advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurudev said:


> Thanks mate, really appreciated!
> 
> I believe that I need to explicitly request the current numbers of applicants waiting in queue for citizenship ceremony in my council? That is what I am interested to know. Or will they provide me that information regardless using the email format and content above?
> 
> Kindly advise.


You have to explicitly ask for the information you want
The above is just a template for the layout etc and mostly used by applicants before they are approved 
You have to change it to suit your requirements
Cheers


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi would like to know the processing time and the turn around time for the test invitation. I’ve applied from the Parramatta Council on May 1st 2021 and I’m expecting to travel to NZ for few months for some business work. I just wanted to plan my trip in a way so that I don’t miss my test appointment. Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shank2690 said:


> Hi would like to know the processing time and the turn around time for the test invitation. I’ve applied from the Parramatta Council on May 1st 2021 and I’m expecting to travel to NZ for few months for some business work. I just wanted to plan my trip in a way so that I don’t miss my test appointment. Thank you


Some applicants who applied in April have started getting test invites 
You can always keep postponing the invite till such time that you return 
Cheers


----------



## Dheeraj7803 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone knows that citizenship test in Melbourne has already started or not ? as earlier it was paused due to lockdown. please reply..

Thankyou in advance


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

NB said:


> You have to explicitly ask for the information you want
> The above is just a template for the layout etc and mostly used by applicants before they are approved
> You have to change it to suit your requirements
> Cheers


Thanks mate, highly appreciated!


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

NB said:


> Some applicants who applied in April have started getting test invites
> You can always keep postponing the invite till such time that you return
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## Sonam Kapoor (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello all

Can You Please Let me Know Melbourne citizenship test is Continous ?

Thanks


----------



## Lady0521 (Jun 21, 2021)

I've been a silent reader since March 2020, just wanted to share my timeline:

Myself, Hubby and my 19 yr old son:

Application date: 11 March 2020; 
1st Test Invitation : 07 January 2021 (cancelled due to Covid)
2nd Test Invitation: 24 February 2021 (approved on the same day)

Application date: 11 July 2020 (for my son due to residency requirement)
Test Invitation: 25 February 2021 (approved the following day)

Citizenship Ceremony for the three (3) of us: 13 July 2021 in Rockdale NSW (Bayside Council)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi friends seeking help.can a professor and citizen working full time in a university qualify to sign on the identity document form for citizenship.I don’t have anyone else who can sign when I looked the list of people who can sign.I moved to Sydney from Adelaide so the only person here who know me for more than 1 year is the above friend.can you please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi friends seeking help.can a professor and citizen working full time in a university qualify to sign on the identity document form for citizenship.I don’t have anyone else who can sign when I looked the list of people who can sign.I moved to Sydney from Adelaide so the only person here who know me for more than 1 year is the above friend.can you please advise


The professor can’t sign
You can send the form by post and get it signed from someone in Adelaide who is on the list
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

NB said:


> The professor can’t sign
> You can send the form by post and get it signed from someone in Adelaide who is on the list
> Cheers


Thanks nb, just a clarification-TeAcher employed full time at school or tertiary education institution listed is listed as you maybe aware -my professor friend is full time and teaching at the university in Adelaide since 5 years


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

NB said:


> The professor can’t sign
> You can send the form by post and get it signed from someone in Adelaide who is on the list
> Cheers


Hi NB,can any jp sign or do they also need to have known me for more than 1 year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi NB,can any jp sign or do they also need to have known me for more than 1 year


It depends on the JP
You can request and see
Cheers


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

Sonam Kapoor said:


> Hello all
> 
> Can You Please Let me Know Melbourne citizenship test is Continous ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, my friend attended during 2nd week of June 21


----------



## hughmann (Jun 21, 2021)

I am hoping to find someone who is in the same boat as me. Here's my timeline

Application Received: 20/02/21
Test Invitation: 21/03/21
Test Date: 03/05/21

And I have been in limbo since then. My application still says received and not approved. I had no issues with my test or my documents. 
I am seeing lots of posts saying they got approval on the same day. Does anyone have any advice on this besides waiting?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hughmann said:


> I am hoping to find someone who is in the same boat as me. Here's my timeline
> 
> Application Received: 20/02/21
> Test Invitation: 21/03/21
> ...


You have given the test In just over 2 months whereas other applicants are waiting upto an year
You should not grudge the wait for approval 
Cheers


----------



## hughmann (Jun 21, 2021)

NB said:


> You have given the test In just over 2 months whereas other applicants are waiting upto an year
> You should not grudge the wait for approval
> Cheers


Thank you for replying to my post. 
Seeing most of the applicants here posting about same day approvals made me think that it was the norm and mine was an anomaly. I was mistaken. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hughmann said:


> Thank you for replying to my post.
> Seeing most of the applicants here posting about same day approvals made me think that it was the norm and mine was an anomaly. I was mistaken. Thank you for clarifying.


Same day approvals were happening when DHA were cherry picking applicants which had sure shot chances of approval and sending them test invites
Now they are doing it like olden days wherein all applicants are being sent invites chronologically 
So delays after tests for approval will be the norm rather then the exception 
Cheers


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

hughmann said:


> Thank you for replying to my post.
> Seeing most of the applicants here posting about same day approvals made me think that it was the norm and mine was an anomaly. I was mistaken. Thank you for clarifying.


Different applicants have different situation and cases. The most consuming time is the time it takes for information from other agencies, usually for character and national security requirements. For example, on the day you are taking the test, they will hit a button to do a police check via ACIC. Around 70 per cent of checks are completed in real-time with results being returned. However, there are a lot of people who fall into the 30% of checks which requires more police agencies involved because a ‘potential match’ is found. 

Another example for you to see the differences between application is for police check, they will do a name check first to identity criminal potential. Because it is a name check, if you have a surname or given names that 'potential match' with the records they have in hand, the check will not be completed in real-time and requires human check. This will be definitely take longer.

In addition, the complexity of the check will depends on different levels of you similar surname/given names are on. Therefore, there is no the same processing time for different applications.

As you can see the complexity of police check in your application. There is a lot of other factors they also need to check in your application and they will only approve your application once everything return GREEN results. 

You cannot compare yourself with other who get approved same day because I believe you and them have at least one difference - your name.

So, be patient and if you are keen to see your status, submit an FOI.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

FYI for the fellow members. Yesterday I received the ceremony invite for 20th July 2021. I live in The Hills Shire council. Application was approved on April 13th 2021.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> FYI for the fellow members. Yesterday I received the ceremony invite for 20th July 2021. I live in The Hills Shire council. Application was approved on April 13th 2021.


Congratulation!! Have you received it through mail or email or immiaccount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

tungly said:


> Different applicants have different situation and cases. The most consuming time is the time it takes for information from other agencies, usually for character and national security requirements. For example, on the day you are taking the test, they will hit a button to do a police check via ACIC. Around 70 per cent of checks are completed in real-time with results being returned. However, there are a lot of people who fall into the 30% of checks which requires more police agencies involved because a ‘potential match’ is found.
> 
> Another example for you to see the differences between application is for police check, they will do a name check first to identity criminal potential. Because it is a name check, if you have a surname or given names that 'potential match' with the records they have in hand, the check will not be completed in real-time and requires human check. This will be definitely take longer.
> 
> ...


Very informative and many thanks for the clarity for delay in approval after the test done!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Congratulation!! Have you received it through mail or email or immiaccount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email


----------



## weger (Jun 18, 2021)

I just got my citizenship certificate. The citizenship application submitted by my 16-year-old child in April shows that it has been received. Should I upload my citizenship certificate or passport in my child's application process?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

A big thank you to all the members on this forum. I am finally a Citizen. Below is my Timeline;

Application Submitted: 21st Nov 2020

Test Invitation: 26th April 2021

Test Date: 30th April 2021

Approval Date: 11th June 2021

Request for Virtual Ceremony: 14th June 2021

Invitation for Virtual Ceremony: 15th June 2021

Virtual Ceremony: 22nd June 2021

State/Council: Parramatta City Council, NSW


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey mate what reason did u use to request for virtual ceremony 



shabaranks said:


> A big thank you to all the members on this forum. I am finally a Citizen. Below is my Timeline;
> 
> Application Submitted: 21st Nov 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hey mate what reason did u use to request for virtual ceremony


I stated HECs loan. However, I stated reasons why i wanted to study the course and how it will be beneficial to the Australian government, just like writing a statement of purpose for admission. I guess it will depend on the case officer reading your email and if they are convinced you should be given a virtual ceremony or not.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

weger said:


> I just got my citizenship certificate. The citizenship application submitted by my 16-year-old child in April shows that it has been received. Should I upload my citizenship certificate or passport in my child's application process?


Yes, it's better to add under others documents with citizenship certificate and Australian Passport. ,I did the same for my kid and the application got finalized in a week.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Are any Citizenship ceremonies being held in Victoria region? Did anyone get their ceremony date since the covid outbreak last month.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi Team,

Please let me know if I require AFP police clearance for citizenship application lodged today? I have been granted PR in March 2019 and been outside Aus for around 2 months total since then.

TIA!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Please let me know if I require AFP police clearance for citizenship application lodged today? I have been granted PR in March 2019 and been outside Aus for around 2 months total since then.
> 
> TIA!


Afp clearance is never required for citizenship applications 
DHA takes it directly
You will not need any other PCc also
Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

sandeshrego said:


> Are any Citizenship ceremonies being held in Victoria region? Did anyone get their ceremony date since the covid outbreak last month.


Hi 

Called them yesterday. They mentioned it is resumed in Vic, just have to wait for their invitation.


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Gents,

I applied 7 months ago WA and no test yet, 3 weeks ago i sent email to doha and a complain, the last week i sent kind email to doha wa but i mentioned that i wasn't treat fairly as others as from foi 4 months my case wasn't touched and i sent a complain again, the response from complain as they were pissed off from me saying within time frame each case different we advise u that and we advise u 3 weeks ago and this case closed with no further response.....I regretted sending complain and email and stressed if it could have a bad effect on the processing of my application.... What do u think guys, or it won't have negative effect.
Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ndaan said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I applied 7 months ago WA and no test yet, 3 weeks ago i sent email to doha and a complain, the last week i sent kind email to doha wa but i mentioned that i wasn't treat fairly as others as from foi 4 months my case wasn't touched and i sent a complain again, the response from complain as they were pissed off from me saying within time frame each case different we advise u that and we advise u 3 weeks ago and this case closed with no further response.....I regretted sending complain and email and stressed if it could have a bad effect on the processing of my application.... What do u think guys, or it won't have negative effect.
> Cheers,


As long as you have not used abusive language, you are safe
Cheers


----------



## maddy13885 (May 11, 2012)

Anyone from Campbelltown City Council in SA awaiting ceremony here? My application has been approved on 21/04. Keen to know how long is the waiting time for ceremony in my council.


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

NB said:


> As long as you have not used abusive language, you are safe
> Cheers


Thanks mate for your reply,

I just mentioned what I wrote above and I said accept my apologies for disturbance....but some told me u looked like u r pushing them to send u invitation and this will delay ur process...soooo stressed man so stressed...


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ndaan said:


> Thanks mate for your reply,
> 
> I just mentioned what I wrote above and I said accept my apologies for disturbance....but some told me u looked like u r pushing them to send u invitation and this will delay ur process...soooo stressed man so stressed...


I understand your frustration mate. At this point, I will advise you to remove any thoughts about your application and carry on with your life for your mental stability. When they are ready, they will respond.


----------



## ndaan (Jan 3, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> I understand your frustration mate. At this point, I will advise you to remove any thoughts about your application and carry on with your life for your mental stability. When they are ready, they will respond.


 thanks mate, I feel soo Down I shouldn't message them at all sooner or later I will get invitation but I rushed sure they gonna leave me till the end as i disturb them....I will forget it and carry on..


----------



## Kalyan2021 (Jun 23, 2021)

shabaranks said:


> A big thank you to all the members on this forum. I am finally a Citizen. Below is my Timeline;
> 
> Application Submitted: 21st Nov 2020
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,
How did you request the virtual ceremony and what are the details needed to request the virtual ceremony.


----------



## Kalyan2021 (Jun 23, 2021)

shabaranks said:


> A big thank you to all the members on this forum. I am finally a Citizen. Below is my Timeline;
> 
> Application Submitted: 21st Nov 2020
> 
> ...


Test Invitation: 26th April 2021

Test Date: 30th April 2021 

How did you prepare for the test in 4 days ? Was it so easy.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Kalyan2021 said:


> Hi Mate,
> How did you request the virtual ceremony and what are the details needed to request the virtual ceremony.


Below are the details and emails to request for a Virtual ceremony in NSW;

Name:
Application Reference:
Application Lodged Date:
Application Acknowledged Date:
Interview/Test Date:
Interview/Test Office:
Application Status:

Outline your reasons for requesting a virtual ceremony and email the below. Make sure you take a screenshot of your immi account approval and attached to the email.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Kalyan2021 said:


> Test Invitation: 26th April 2021
> 
> Test Date: 30th April 2021
> 
> How did you prepare for the test in 4 days ? Was it so easy.


The test was easy. Just read the common bond.


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi NB,

Is there a way for me to follow up with the department on why the application status is not moving from "Receied" to "Approved"? My wfe's got approved same day, I am waiting over 1 month now.

Regards
Haseef


NB said:


> No one can predict but most approvals are not delayed beyond 2 months these past few months
> Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Afp clearance is never required for citizenship applications
> DHA takes it directly
> You will not need any other PCc also
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply NB!


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Zaf1165 said:


> What was your timelines and where did you applied


I applied from Parramatta council, Sydney, Applied 01-FEB-21 and test - 25 - MAY-21 and status - approved that week itself


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I submitted my application in Sep 2020. The status shows received. Anyone here who applied during the same time frame got your application approved?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

dvinoth86 said:


> I submitted my application in Sep 2020. The status shows received. Anyone here who applied during the same time frame got your application approved?


Are you in Melbourne?


----------



## Sharma.amit23 (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizenship Application timelines seems to really fast
Filed 24th Feb 2021
Test date 24th June 2021/today

The test was very easy and was done today within no time. I can see the status as approved now. What does this mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sharma.amit23 said:


> Citizenship Application timelines seems to really fast
> Filed 24th Feb 2021
> Test date 24th June 2021/today
> 
> ...


Park and wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

shabaranks said:


> Are you in Melbourne?


yes. Melbourne. Does the application vary depending upon the state?


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi everyone. Just have a question . Want to know how they process the applications based on date submitted or council by council. My question is regarding the application not the ceremony. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Minhaj. said:


> Hi everyone. Just have a question . Want to know how they process the applications based on date submitted or council by council. My question is regarding the application not the ceremony.
> Thanks in advance


It is processed for the entire state
Nothing to do with the councils
Cheers


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I would like to ask few things regarding travel movement records. 

1. is the mandatory to have travel record ready before the application lodgement? at what part of the process it is required?
2. when I first came to australia to validate my visa, I used one passpart which expired when I went back after few weeks. When I moved in again, I used new passport. So should I use two separate forms (1359) for each passport or one form will be enough? where do I type new passport number? Has anyone experienced anything similar? 

would highly appreciate your valuable feedback. Thank you. Stay safe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sdf said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to ask few things regarding travel movement records.
> 
> 1. is the mandatory to have travel record ready before the application lodgement? at what part of the process it is required?
> ...


The movement travel records ensures that you give all the entry and exit dates correctly
Just submit 2 forms. After all there are no charges for the information 
Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

dvinoth86 said:


> yes. Melbourne. Does the application vary depending upon the state?


I think it's a bit slower in Melbourne due to the multiple lockdowns and restrictions.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

sdf said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to ask few things regarding travel movement records.
> 
> 1. is the mandatory to have travel record ready before the application lodgement? at what part of the process it is required?
> ...



Use new one.
I believe your new passport is already linked with your visa. Use old passport for the evidence of first arrival as attachment. Don't complicate simple issue with too many forms.
Three of us have had used old passport for first entry and new passport during permanent arrival. We applied citizenship using new passport and had no issue during citizenship interview.


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

NB said:


> The movement travel records ensures that you give all the entry and exit dates correctly
> Just submit 2 forms. After all there are no charges for the information
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Appreciate your response.


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

ashiqcep said:


> Use new one.
> I believe your new passport is already linked with your visa. Use old passport for the evidence of first arrival as attachment. Don't complicate simple issue with too many forms.
> Three of us have had used old passport for first entry and new passport during permanent arrival. We applied citizenship using new passport and had no issue during citizenship interview.


Thanks ashiqcep. appreciate your response.


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to keep checking the Immiaccount to know if you have been approved or not
> The mail for approval is more often then not lost in the post
> As Vic is having very few approvals, there is not much of a backlog for ceremonies as compared to the rest of Australia
> Cheers


Hi Guys,
I have been asked to submit the evidence of current residential address. However, I got a house approval recently under the same council and I am moving today. 

Just wondering whether to submit the old address or the new one? 
I don’t have other address proof like bank statements and drivers licence with new address yet.
So if I submit the new addresses, does the CO thinks That I didn’t update the department about the changes?

So could anyone please suggest what to do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

channy44 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been asked to submit the evidence of current residential address. However, I got a house approval recently under the same council and I am moving today.
> 
> Just wondering whether to submit the old address or the new one?
> ...


You can submit with new address, and also update the address in the Immi account under - Update details section.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,
1.I have a question about the address proof I am planning to put Bank statement - while submitting the online application it is asking for a Document reference number and its mandatory field ( I am not sure what to put there as there are no numbers in bank statement like that). Even for birth certificate I don't have a document reference number to put. Please suggest if anyone kept any other things in the same situation.

2. Also do we need to put the parent passport details as mandatory as my parents donot have passports. The below is the question while filling the application form.

"Does this parent have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia? "---
--- and the options are Yes or No, I am planning to select No.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello all,

I have applied for citienship. For the below queries:

1. Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)?

I have said no. But I received 2 speeding tickets. For 1, I got only warning (after appeal) but for other I got fine of around $200 and 1 demerit point in Melbourne. I paid the fine quickly and the matter is closed.

Would I need to still answer the above question as 'yes' instead of 'no'?

2. For the query "List all the countries where the person holds permanent residence" regarding my wife, I forgot to mention Australia (she is having Indian citienship and Aus PR).
Should I update the application with the correct answer?

3. For the query "Has the applicant had any other residential addresses in the past five years?", I have given residential address I could think of in the past 5 years in Melbourne, but I may have missed one which I mentioned in my PR. I don't know which place I mentioned in PR and the exact dates.. Is this going to be a problem?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Okayed435 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for citienship. For the below queries:
> 
> ...


1. You can upload a word document giving the details of these speeding tickets
2. YES
3. As long as you are mostly correct, it should not be an issue
That’s why it’s always said that you should save a copy of all documents you submit to immigration 
Cheers


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. You can upload a word document giving the details of these speeding tickets
> 2. YES
> 3. As long as you are mostly correct, it should not be an issue
> That’s why it’s always said that you should save a copy of all documents you submit to immigration
> Cheers


Thank you for prompt response. Will upload a word document with the changes.


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> You can submit with new address, and also update the address in the Immi account under - Update details section.


So just upload the documents in immi account under attach documents in address section or other documents?
Or 
Do we need to use any forms or send the docs via email?
Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

channy44 said:


> So just upload the documents in immi account under attach documents in address section or other documents?
> Or
> Do we need to use any forms or send the docs via email?
> Please help
> ...


yes you can attach new address docs under attach documents section, also there will be update details section aswell - where you need to update new address an dit will automatically update your application


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi NB/All,
1.I have a question about the address proof I am planning to put Bank statement - while submitting the online application it is asking for a Document reference number and its mandatory field ( I am not sure what to put there as there are no numbers in bank statement like that). Even for birth certificate I don't have a document reference number to put. Please suggest if anyone kept any other things in the same situation.

2. Also do we need to put the parent passport details as mandatory as my parents donot have passports. The below is the question while filling the application form.

"Does this parent have the details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia? "---
--- and the options are Yes or No, I am planning to select No


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Okayed435 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for citienship. For the below queries:
> 
> ...


For 1, "*include all traffic offences which went to court,*" - if you did not go to court then I would not be bothered and say No. That is exactly what I did as I too had two speeding tickets issued to me for which I paid the fine. I got my citizenship approved with no questions asked regarding this ever. So don't stress and overthink 😄 Cheers.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

gurudev said:


> For 1, "*include all traffic offences which went to court,*" - if you did not go to court then I would not be bothered and say No. That is exactly what I did as I too had two speeding tickets issued to me for which I paid the fine. I got my citizenship approved with no questions asked regarding this ever. So don't stress and overthink 😄 Cheers.


Exactly no need to mention “Yes” in the application or any sort of supporting word document to be submitted separately.


----------



## Sergio7 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi,
I am planning to migrate from NSW to Hobart and I have got the following concerns:
1) Will it impact my existing citizenship timelines?
2)What is average processing time for citizenship test for an citizenship application by conferral? 
3) As I have applied almost 8 months back will it start fresh again if council changes?
4)How can I update the council details in my application?
5)What are all the measures that I need to take?
It would be really helpful if someone can give answers if they are aware.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

What is your application status?
You are asking questions which are confusing
Cheers


----------



## Sergio7 (Jun 26, 2021)

NB said:


> What is your application status?
> You are asking questions which are confusing
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Thanks for going through my post. My application is in received state and I have applied 8 months back in NSW. Now I have to go to Hobart(TAS) so just wanted to check
1) How it will impact the processing time of my citizenship
2) What are all the things I need to do to update the council in my application
3) what is the average time for processing citizenship application in Hobart
thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sergio7 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for going through my post. My application is in received state and I have applied 8 months back in NSW. Now I have to go to Hobart(TAS) so just wanted to check
> 1) How it will impact the processing time of my citizenship
> 2) What are all the things I need to do to update the council in my application
> ...


1. Most applicants in NSW have got test invites in 2-3 months
You have not got the invite in 8 months probably indicates that there is some checks which are yet to be completed
As all applications are digitised, the file will be transferred to TAS for further processing 
It should not not much delay, but you never know
2. Just update your new address and upload evidence of the same
3. Entire australia except Vic is issuing test invites in 2-3 months now
Cheers


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi all,

Thanks to everyone who has shared their guidance and experience here. This forum has been really helpful.

My timeline as below:
NSW Sydney
Applied: 05 April 2021
Appointment Letter: 17 June 2021
Interview Date: 22 June 2021
Approval Date: 22 June 2021
Virtual Ceremony: 06 July 2021


----------



## melbaus56 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi,

I had my citizenship approved in March but haven't heard from the department yet regarding the ceremony, just wondering if anyone received an invitation to attend the citizenship ceremony happening on July 21 with Melbourne city council?

Thanks


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi guys, My application just got approved .
Just wondering how long it’s taking for the ceremony in regional VIc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

channy44 said:


> Hi guys, My application just got approved .
> Just wondering how long it’s taking for the ceremony in regional VIc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check with your local council
They will tell you the delay
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

doublemint said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has shared their guidance and experience here. This forum has been really helpful.
> 
> ...


Hi Congratulations and how did you get the virtual ceremony.meaning did you request for it or came automatically.


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Check with your local council
> They will tell you the delay
> Cheers


Thanks @NB I just rang up, they said normally it takes 3 to 6 months but due to covid she is unsure about the delays. However, I checked the website they added 2 dates extra. So I think they are clearing the backlog and won’t take long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

doublemint said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has shared their guidance and experience here. This forum has been really helpful.
> 
> ...


Congrats.

Which council do you come under ? and will we get email (which email id) for the same or via post about the ceremony, Thanks


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Anyone got invite for Ceremony for Parramatta council, 13-July-2021 date or virtual ceremony invite? please share, thanks


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

Hi All,

My wife is trying to submit her Citizenship application, she has uploaded all the documents except USA and India PCC as she lived there. 

In the Required document list its showing "Character, Evidence of - UNITED STATES" and "Character, Evidence of - INDIA " right now we don't have PCC for both Countries but we are planning to apply soon. 

But the problem is, On Next its showing a Popup window and asking 

"Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time


If the applicant chooses to exit the application without submitting and does not return to access the application within 30 days, all associated attachments will be deleted."

any advice on such scenario ?


We are in VIC state so I was thinking lets apply application first and we will Apply PCC parallel once we get PCC we will upload.

Please advise guys if anyone came across such scenario.


Regards


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

nikhil2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is trying to submit her Citizenship application, she has uploaded all the documents except USA and India PCC as she lived there.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You don't need to attach any PCC if you have not lived outside Australia after PR grant, but if you have lived outside Australia with the below conditions mentioned in the application then you need to submit it along with your application.

Applicants that are aged 18 years or over are required to provide penal clearance certificates from
overseas countries for the periods of time since being granted a permanent Australian visa if:
• the total time outside Australia added up to 12 months or more, and
• the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikhil2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is trying to submit her Citizenship application, she has uploaded all the documents except USA and India PCC as she lived there.
> 
> ...


Just write applied and under processing and submit the application 
There is a 10-12 months delay in Vic for test invites, so get in the queue asap
Cheers


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

NB said:


> Just write applied and under processing and submit the application
> There is a 10-12 months delay in Vic for test invites, so get in the queue asap
> Cheers


Thanks @NB, I am also thinking the same, I hope there will be some option to upload PCC later on.


Regards
Nikhil


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

ravirockz said:


> Hi,
> 
> You don't need to attach any PCC if you have not lived outside Australia after PR grant, but if you have lived outside Australia with the below conditions mentioned in the application then you need to submit it along with your application.
> 
> ...


She Lived more than an year (more than 4 months in India and around 10 months in USA)after 1 entry so PCC is required in her case.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nikhil2323 said:


> She Lived more than an year (more than 4 months in India and around 10 months in USA)after 1 entry so PCC is required in her case.


Keep accessing the application every now and then and it will not be deleted from the system.
Maybe even keep making some minute changes like adding some extra comments etc..


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

nikhil2323 said:


> Thanks @NB, I am also thinking the same, I hope there will be some option to upload PCC later on.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Nikhil


You can always upload documents during processing time, the option will be enabled


----------



## virendholakia (Mar 20, 2018)

dvinoth86 said:


> yes. Melbourne. Does the application vary depending upon the state?


Yes, it does depend on state. I am also in Melbourne. I had applied in July 2020 and got test done and application approved today. Waiting for ceremony now..


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

ravirockz said:


> Hi,
> 
> You don't need to attach any PCC if you have not lived outside Australia after PR grant, but if you have lived outside Australia with the below conditions mentioned in the application then you need to submit it along with your application.
> 
> ...


Hi

Do you know from when do they count the period? In my case, I was a offshore applicant. I came direct as PR(as many others) but I entered almost 5 months after the grant and lived in India during those 5 months. After entering Australia I never left Australia, now when it comes to PCC will I be asked for one? Since I spent more than 90 days outside Australia after grant and before my 1st entry to Australia.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello everyone. Is it ok to reschedule the test date couple of times i mean pre pond if we find the test date available. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

avneesh09 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know from when do they count the period? In my case, I was a offshore applicant. I came direct as PR(as many others) but I entered almost 5 months after the grant and lived in India during those 5 months. After entering Australia I never left Australia, now when it comes to PCC will I be asked for one? Since I spent more than 90 days outside Australia after grant and before my 1st entry to Australia.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, you won’t be asked to provide PCC because you spent less than a year overseas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

hi guys, is there a problem with document upload in Citizenship application ? I am facing this strange problem - any pdf document uploaded (which is having good quality, 300 dpi or 600 dpi) is getting converted to jpg (and multiple images for each pages of passport for example😀 ) and quality is reduced. So I am hesitant to proceed with that document uploaded as they have clearly mentioned that "If you attach low quality scanned documents, it may delay the processing of your application." 

I am trying to get the application submitted before July 1st as I dont want to pay the increased fees as you know 

I guess there might be other folks here who faced this issue. Can you please help me to fix this issue ? thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> hi guys, is there a problem with document upload in Citizenship application ? I am facing this strange problem - any pdf document uploaded (which is having good quality, 300 dpi or 600 dpi) is getting converted to jpg (and multiple images for each pages of passport for example😀 ) and quality is reduced. So I am hesitant to proceed with that document uploaded as they have clearly mentioned that "If you attach low quality scanned documents, it may delay the processing of your application."
> 
> I am trying to get the application submitted before July 1st as I dont want to pay the increased fees as you know
> 
> I guess there might be other folks here who faced this issue. Can you please help me to fix this issue ? thanks in advance.


Same thing happened to me
I presume it’s their internal file structure 
Just move ahead and submit the application
Cheers


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

NB said:


> Same thing happened to me
> I presume it’s their internal file structure
> Just move ahead and submit the application
> Cheers


Brother please reply i m getting a near date for test. Can i reschedule. I already resheduled couple of times. 
Thanks


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> Same thing happened to me
> I presume it’s their internal file structure
> Just move ahead and submit the application
> Cheers


Thanks for your quick response NB, so you are telling me no need to worry about the document quality - assuming it should be good when they download / view in their software / system - and just go ahead and submit the application ? 

and I am playing with scanned pdf / jpg and trying to combine images in MS paint to circumvent this problem  

and also is it ok if the PDF passport is appearing as multiple images in the attached document section ?


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

avneesh09 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know from when do they count the period? In my case, I was a offshore applicant. I came direct as PR(as many others) but I entered almost 5 months after the grant and lived in India during those 5 months. After entering Australia I never left Australia, now when it comes to PCC will I be asked for one? Since I spent more than 90 days outside Australia after grant and before my 1st entry to Australia.
> 
> ...


Generally they will consider after PR grant date as criteria. Better you can have PCC done as safe side and upload.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Minhaj. said:


> Brother please reply i m getting a near date for test. Can i reschedule. I already resheduled couple of times.
> Thanks


Yes you can reschedule as many times you want, there is no restriction like that


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> Thanks for your quick response NB, so you are telling me no need to worry about the document quality - assuming it should be good when they download / view in their software / system - and just go ahead and submit the application ?
> 
> and I am playing with scanned pdf / jpg and trying to combine images in MS paint to circumvent this problem
> 
> and also is it ok if the PDF passport is appearing as multiple images in the attached document section ?


All good
Check with a Mara agent if you still have doubts 
Cheers


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Same thing happened to me
> I presume it’s their internal file structure
> Just move ahead and submit the application
> Cheers


This is not an issue, its common for all, Even I submitted with similar situation and its approved, It should be fine


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

avneesh09 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know from when do they count the period? In my case, I was a offshore applicant. I came direct as PR(as many others) but I entered almost 5 months after the grant and lived in India during those 5 months. After entering Australia I never left Australia, now when it comes to PCC will I be asked for one? Since I spent more than 90 days outside Australia after grant and before my 1st entry to Australia.
> 
> ...


If you have never left Australia after making an entry 5 months after your PR grant, then you don't need a PCC. You only need one if you have lived outside Australia for 365 days from the date of your grant, in which case you need PCC from every country where you spent more than 90 days.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> All good
> Check with a Mara agent if you still have doubts
> Cheers


ok thanks mate, will call DHA Global Service Centre # to clarify this


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

JK684 said:


> ok thanks mate, will call DHA Global Service Centre # to clarify this


Called Global Service Centre @ 131 881 and the guy gave a generic answer telling it will be under the discretion of case officer reg. the documents attached to the application  😀


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

JK684 said:


> Called Global Service Centre @ 131 881 and the guy gave a generic answer telling it will be under the discretion of case officer reg. the documents attached to the application  😀


Not sure why you are stressing yourself over basic things. Most people experienced the same issue and it was fine. If you are still having any doubt, then go and pay for a consultation with a migration agent. It's that simple.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Is this practice test enough The Australian citizenship practice test or do I need more resource?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

shabaranks said:


> Not sure why you are stressing yourself over basic things. Most people experienced the same issue and it was fine. If you are still having any doubt, then go and pay for a consultation with a migration agent. It's that simple.


ok fine, not stressed about this. But I want to make sure that document is uploaded correctly. And also I dont want to waste money by engaging a consultant for this simple thing - it is not complicated at all. Even for PR, I didnt use any agent. And I always advocate for people doing it themselves if they can


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

virendholakia said:


> Yes, it does depend on state. I am also in Melbourne. I had applied in July 2020 and got test done and application approved today. Waiting for ceremony now..


Congrats.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Does the parent need to take kids for interview appointment ?


----------



## jaswanth-citizenship (May 4, 2021)

Hi All, Anyone received Citizenship Ceremony Invitation in Brisbane Council for July 14th? If yes, what month you received approval.


----------



## weger (Jun 18, 2021)

arun05 said:


> Yes, it's better to add under others documents with citizenship certificate and Australian Passport. ,I did the same for my kid and the application got finalized in a week.


Do children still need to take an oath separately to get a citizenship certificate?


----------



## knight_rider (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone, I had my citizenship ceremony conducted in Blacktown council NSW

I have been following this forum since my application was submitted, Thanks everyone for their support.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

knight_rider said:


> Hello Everyone, I had my citizenship ceremony conducted in Blacktown council NSW
> 
> I have been following this forum since my application was submitted, Thanks everyone for their support.


Congratulations.when was the ceremony and how many attended to get an idea for those waiting


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

What's the processing time like on average for people applying from Melbourne? I just lodged mine today.


----------



## Sonam Kapoor (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

Is There anyone Waiting for Hume City Council Ceremony Victoria? if Yes anyone has any idea about waiting Period of Hume City Council Ceremony?

Please Reply.
Thankyou..


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sonam Kapoor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is There anyone Waiting for Hume City Council Ceremony Victoria? if Yes anyone has any idea about waiting Period of Hume City Council Ceremony?
> 
> ...


You can check the ceremony dates Citizenship Ceremonies


----------



## wii4u (Oct 12, 2016)

Quick question guys,

Got my PR when I was offshore and migrated to Australia (5 months after getting PR), I have lived in India for a period of 64 days in total in the last 4 years. Do I still need to upload Indian PCC?


----------



## wii4u (Oct 12, 2016)

.


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

wii4u said:


> Quick question guys,
> 
> Got my PR when I was offshore and migrated to Australia (5 months after getting PR), I have lived in India for a period of 64 days in total in the last 4 years. Do I still need to upload Indian PCC?


I also had a similar uestion, a couple of days back and members suggested I will not be asked for PCC. Again, I have no clue about it and I am not an expert, so please don't go by my words. Please look for post from last two days.

Are your 64 days after 1st entry or before 1st entry (if you were offshore candidate for PR)?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wii4u (Oct 12, 2016)

avneesh09 said:


> I also had a similar uestion, a couple of days back and members suggested I will not be asked for PCC. Again, I have no clue about it and I am not an expert, so please don't go by my words. Please look for post from last two days.
> 
> Are your 64 days after 1st entry or before 1st entry (if you were offshore candidate for PR)?
> 
> ...


64 days are after the first entry. When I got my PR I was offshore and I migrated 5 months after getting my PR.


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

wii4u said:


> 64 days are after the first entry. When I got my PR I was offshore and I migrated 5 months after getting my PR.


I think your situation is similar to mine. You may see the posts from last 2 days, i posted a similar question ( no out entry after 1st entry). This may give you some idea or wait for more seasoned members to pitch in.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wii4u said:


> Quick question guys,
> 
> Got my PR when I was offshore and migrated to Australia (5 months after getting PR), I have lived in India for a period of 64 days in total in the last 4 years. Do I still need to upload Indian PCC?


It’s a 50/50 chance that you may be asked for the pcc although the rules don’t ask for it
But it’s the prerogative of the CO to ask for one, and he may exercise it
Cheers


----------



## virendholakia (Mar 20, 2018)

avneesh09 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know from when do they count the period? In my case, I was a offshore applicant. I came direct as PR(as many others) but I entered almost 5 months after the grant and lived in India during those 5 months. After entering Australia I never left Australia, now when it comes to PCC will I be asked for one? Since I spent more than 90 days outside Australia after grant and before my 1st entry to Australia.
> 
> ...


It might depend on a case basis. I don't think it would be required. However, if it is required, they (department) will communicate with you regarding the same.


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

My wife and I both just received our interview appointment letters by email. Here is our timeline :

City of Playford, South Australia
Applied: 16 May 2021
Appointment Letter: 30 June 2021
Interview Date: 16 July 2021
Approval Date: 
Ceremony:


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi everyone, I lodged my application yesterday with scans of the following docs:

Identity declaration
Photo (back/front)
Passport
Birth certificate
Driver's license

Now there is an option for uploading Other Documents after submission. Should I add anything there, if so, what?

Thanks


----------



## knight_rider (Apr 17, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations.when was the ceremony and how many attended to get an idea for those waiting


Thanks mate, Ceremony was on last Saturday, around 100 people, I think it was in slots, cuz they were preparing the next slot of people by the time we were leaving the venue


----------



## weger (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi! My 16-year-old child applied for citizenship Application status: Received in April (by conferral). In his citizenship application, I uploaded the citizenship certificate I just obtained. Is he finally approved by conferral or by descent? How long does this take?（NSW)


----------



## goran_oh (Jul 21, 2018)

I would like to thanks everyone,here is my time line:

City of Perth, Wa
Applied: 11 February 2021
Appointment Letter: 20 April 2021
Interview Date: 5 May 2021
Approval Date: 5 May 2021
Ceremony: Waiting

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## pankaj83 (Jul 7, 2015)

Has anyone from Whittlesea Council (Melbourne) received invitation for Citizenship ceremony date?

City : Melbourne, Victoria
Council: Whittlesea
Applied: 8 February 2020
Interview Date: 2 Mar 2021
Approval Date: 2 Mar 2021
Ceremony: Waiting


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

knight_rider said:


> Thanks mate, Ceremony was on last Saturday, around 100 people, I think it was in slots, cuz they were preparing the next slot of people by the time we were leaving the venue


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi team,

I have an uncommon query. I came to Australia on a student visa, and had education loan of Rs. 20 Lakhs from India for the student visa. I have already repaid Rs. 15 Lakhs. I got PR few years back and applied for citizenship one week ago.

For the education loan, I availed an Interest subsidy scheme by Govt of India. As such, periodically some amount is being credited into my education loan account as interest subsidy. The criteria for this scheme is that if the student takes up citizenship of another country, then they are not eligible for this scheme anymore.

My query is:

1. Can I continue availing the scheme for the remaining Rs. 5 lakh till such time I become citizen here?
2. Do I need to notify govt now that I have applied for citizenship of Aus and hence not eligible for the scheme?

I hope to repay the remaining Rs. 5 lakh before I become a citizen. Once I become citizen, if I have completely availed the subsidy scheme, would I still need to notify the bank in India or India govt that I am not eligible for this scheme?

Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Can u apply for Australian passport straight away after receiving the citizenship certificate or do u have to wait for a few days?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Can u apply for Australian passport straight away after receiving the citizenship certificate or do u have to wait for a few days?


You are free to apply straightaway.


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone who already received invite for Citizenship Ceremony under *Brisbane City Council for July 14, 2021? *Could you please share your details?

*Application Date:
Test Date:
Approved Date:
Invitation Received on:*


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi, had a test yesterday and passed it. The application still received. Any idea how long ti get approved?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mechengineer said:


> Hi, had a test yesterday and passed it. The application still received. Any idea how long ti get approved?


Recently, some applicants have been getting it within a day while some have to wait a bit longer. Each applicants circumstances is different. You just have to keep checking your immi account.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Are interview appointments going on as scheduled in Sydney at the moment ??


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Recently, some applicants have been getting it within a day while some have to wait a bit longer. Each applicants circumstances is different. You just have to keep checking your immi account.


anything we can do by calling immi?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mechengineer said:


> anything we can do by calling immi?


From my experience, calling is a waste of time. You just have to keep waiting till it's approved.


----------



## Ruth92 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi

Can anyone tell me if there are Virtual Citizenship ceremonies available due to the Covid Lockdown in Sydney?
Or if anyone in Randwick City council has been invited recently, how long did it take from test to invitiation for ceremony?
My application wad approved on May 13th.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruth92 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there are Virtual Citizenship ceremonies available due to the Covid Lockdown in Sydney?
> Or if anyone in Randwick City council has been invited recently, how long did it take from test to invitiation for ceremony?
> ...


Some applicants whose ceremony was cancelled got a vc 
No harm in trying even if you did not have an invite
Cheers


----------



## Ruth92 (Jul 1, 2021)

NB said:


> Some applicants whose ceremony was cancelled got a vc
> No harm in trying even if you did not have an invite
> Cheers


Thanks! Do you know who I should contact?

Ruth


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Ruth92 said:


> Thanks! Do you know who I should contact?
> 
> Ruth


Hi,

I have also sent an email to [email protected] requesting a virtual ceremony.


----------



## Ruth92 (Jul 1, 2021)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also sent an email to [email protected] requesting a virtual ceremony.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, guys can you all please help me with the following question.

1. For the identity declaration, does the eligible person has to physically sign the photograph?
2. As we are in lockdown and not supposed to be mingling with the others. What is the best to get the photo signed?

Any suggestions will be much apperciated. 

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sunpreet said:


> Hi, guys can you all please help me with the following question.
> 
> 1. For the identity declaration, does the eligible person has to physically sign the photograph?


YES..!



Sunpreet said:


> 2. As we are in lockdown and not supposed to be mingling with the others. What is the best to get the photo signed?


Talk to the person who has agreed to sign for you and have an arrangement that is safe for both of you. Or alternatively, wait till the lockdown is done with.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> YES..!
> 
> 
> Talk to the person who has agreed to sign for you and have an arrangement that is safe for both of you. Or alternatively, wait till the lockdown is down with.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

Below is an update on the timelines for me and my wife. Her status moved to 'approved' within 15 minutes of completing the citizenship test. My status is still showing as 'received' so some further checks must be needed.

Me:
City of Playford, South Australia
Applied: 16 May 2021
Appointment Letter: 30 June 2021
Interview Date: 2 July 2021
Approval Date:
Ceremony:

My wife:
City of Playford, South Australia
Applied: 16 May 2021
Appointment Letter: 30 June 2021
Interview Date: 2 July 2021
Approval Date: 2 July 2021
Ceremony:


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi All, I am wondering what the officers ask in the citizenship interview? Are there any specific questions? Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

I had my interview today. I was asked to show my original documents, confirm my current address, confirm which council area I live in, and whether I had plans to travel overseas in the 12 months. It took about 10 minutes as I had quite a few documents to show for me and my son. My wife had her interview today and it only lasted 5 minutes.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

jontymorgan said:


> I had my interview today. I was asked to show my original documents, confirm my current address, confirm which council area I live in, and whether I had plans to travel overseas in the 12 months. It took about 10 minutes as I had quite a few documents to show for me and my son. My wife had her interview today and it only lasted 5 minutes.


Thanks dear.. my last passport was lost. Do I need to show proof for that? However, in the new passport it is mentioned that passport is lost. Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

Nav23 said:


> Thanks dear.. my last passport was lost. Do I need to show proof for that? However, in the new passport it is mentioned that passport is lost. Thanks


They only wanted to see my current passport, not any previous passports (e.g. the one I originally entered in on). The only docs they examined were passport, birth certificate, proof of name change, and driving licence. I brought a utility bill as proof of address because the letter said to but they didn't want to see it.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

jontymorgan said:


> They only wanted to see my current passport, not any previous passports (e.g. the one I originally entered in on). The only docs they examined were passport, birth certificate, proof of name change, and driving licence. I brought a utility bill as proof of address because the letter said to but they didn't want to see it.


Thanks Jonty. Thats really helpfull.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi all,
I will be eligible to apply for citizenship next week. Can someone please help me with what all forms and documents I need to submit? I want to avoid going through an agent, as I can't afford agent fees. I progressedfrom 489 to PR in SA last year and have fulfilled the citizenship requirements. Please advise, thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newapplicant2021 said:


> Hi all,
> I will be eligible to apply for citizenship next week. Can someone please help me with what all forms and documents I need to submit? I want to avoid going through an agent, as I can't afford agent fees. I progressedfrom 489 to PR in SA last year and have fulfilled the citizenship requirements. Please advise, thanks!


There is minimum paperwork required for citizenship applications 
You can download form 1300t and check the documents required in that
Form 1195 is tricky for some applicants as it requires to be signed by a specific category of citizens only
Other then that, it’s a breeze
Cheers


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi, why some get approved on the same day of test and some don’t. Is this done manually by a case officer?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

mechengineer said:


> Hi, why some get approved on the same day of test and some don’t. Is this done manually by a case officer?


Generally it is same day except if there are any pending security checks being performed. Fore example - I wrote the test on 11 June 2021. Then they sent me a separate form 1399 to complete - and there was some back on forth with the CO (generally next-day responses) over email and was then approved 14 days after test. They wanted to check military service issues related to conscription in my country of origin and this was cleared out by me explaining that there is no compulsory service there.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

jontymorgan said:


> They only wanted to see my current passport, not any previous passports (e.g. the one I originally entered in on). The only docs they examined were passport, birth certificate, proof of name change, and driving licence. I brought a utility bill as proof of address because the letter said to but they didn't want to see it.


Correct. The interview is mainly to verify your identity. Mostly they will ask for the passport, birth certificate and driving license but just bring all the docs they list in the document. They will also ask on your travel plans in the next 12 months.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

NB said:


> There is minimum paperwork required for citizenship applications
> You can download form 1300t and check the documents required in that
> Form 1195 is tricky for some applicants as it requires to be signed by a specific category of citizens only
> Other then that, it’s a breeze
> Cheers


Thanks NB!


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

razjoee said:


> Generally it is same day except if there are any pending security checks being performed. Fore example - I wrote the test on 11 June 2021. Then they sent me a separate form 1399 to complete - and there was some back on forth with the CO (generally next-day responses) over email and was then approved 14 days after test. They wanted to check military service issues related to conscription in my country of origin and this was cleared out by me explaining that there is no compulsory service there.


My wife and I both had our interviews at the same time on Friday morning. Her status changed to approved before we even left the office but mine is still showing as received. It looks like they are wanting to do some extra checks on my application. How long did it take for them to contact you asking for further information?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

jontymorgan said:


> My wife and I both had our interviews at the same time on Friday morning. Her status changed to approved before we even left the office but mine is still showing as received. It looks like they are wanting to do some extra checks on my application. How long did it take for them to contact you asking for further information?


Test was on a Friday - they emailed me on the next week Wednesday.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

razjoee said:


> Generally it is same day except if there are any pending security checks being performed. Fore example - I wrote the test on 11 June 2021. Then they sent me a separate form 1399 to complete - and there was some back on forth with the CO (generally next-day responses) over email and was then approved 14 days after test. They wanted to check military service issues related to conscription in my country of origin and this was cleared out by me explaining that there is no compulsory service there.


That’s strange, atleast they should give some kind of notifications such as “due to security issues your application is on hold” or something else…
Now I don’t know what’s going on with my application.
I also called them and that’s totally useless.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

I agree. The status is not ammended after you pass at all. My account was on "Received" all the time until 2 weeks later when they changed to "Approved". I read somewhere on this site where they said these "after test" checks normally do not go above 30 days and can testify that in my case, the CO once they had started on my case she always responded either same day or next day.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello all,
I am planning to apply for citizenship next week. However, I do not have birth certificate. Could someone please suggest if any other document is accepted in lieu of birth certificate.
TIA


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Hello all,
> I am planning to apply for citizenship next week. However, I do not have birth certificate. Could someone please suggest if any other document is accepted in lieu of birth certificate.
> TIA


Don’t worry about it just get high school mark sheet. I doubt if they would even check that. They only checked my licence though on my letter it was mentioned that I have to bring birth certificate. Good luck


----------



## meganmay (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi
I got my permanent residency through my husband sponsorship visa together with his application for permanent residency (which has been granted last August 2019). Now we are just wondering if I can also apply the Australian citizenship together with him this year. He arrived here first in 2016, while I joined him in 2018.
Appreciate any reply and advise.
Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

meganmay said:


> Hi
> I got my permanent residency through my husband sponsorship visa together with his application for permanent residency (which has been granted last August 2019). Now we are just wondering if I can also apply the Australian citizenship together with him this year. He arrived here first in 2016, while I joined him in 2018.
> Appreciate any reply and advise.
> Thanks


Each adult applicant has to meet general residency requirement. I believe you haven’t yet completed the 4 years hence not eligible to apply currently.At the time you apply you must have been:
living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years
a permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen for the past 12 months
away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

meganmay said:


> Hi
> I got my permanent residency through my husband sponsorship visa together with his application for permanent residency (which has been granted last August 2019). Now we are just wondering if I can also apply the Australian citizenship together with him this year. He arrived here first in 2016, while I joined him in 2018.
> Appreciate any reply and advise.
> Thanks


Did you visit Australia even for a single day prior to 2018 ?
Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all are doing well,

QLD residents:

Anyone requested for virtual ceremony (residing in Brisbane, QLD) and it was accepted by the department ?

May i know what was reason did you state in your request ?

My request is reject as it seems case officer sitting in bad mood and make decision 😫


----------



## GR_1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone from Cannington Council (Perth) received invitation for Citizenship ceremony date?

City : Perth , WA
Council: Cannington
Applied: 15 Dec 2020
Interview Date: 17 Feb 2021
Approval Date: 18 Feb 2021
Ceremony: Waiting


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

For Melbourne applicants - 

I got approved on 28 April and finally got invited for citizenship ceremony (Whitehorse City Council) via email today. Citizenship ceremony is scheduled for 29 July assuming no more lock downs 😁 Fingers crossed. Good luck to all!


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

gurudev said:


> For Melbourne applicants -
> 
> I got approved on 28 April and finally got invited for citizenship ceremony (Whitehorse City Council) via email today. Citizenship ceremony is scheduled for 29 July assuming no more lock downs 😁 Fingers crossed. Good luck to all!


Good luck!!!


----------



## Sonam Kapoor (Jun 20, 2021)

Anyone who already received invite for Citizenship Ceremony under HUME CITY COUNCIL Melbourne* for 6 JULY AND 20 JULY 2021? *Could you please share your details?

*Application Date:
Test Date:
Approved Date:
Invitation Received on:*


----------



## trieun222 (Jun 5, 2021)

GR_1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone from Cannington Council (Perth) received invitation for Citizenship ceremony date?
> 
> ...


The approval letter says that "your citizenship ceremony will be scheduled within six months from the time your application is approved". Maybe try sending an email to your local council to check?


----------



## talhamustafa (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Folks. Just wanted to share my timelines. Applied for Citizenship online: 01-June-2021
Received appointment notification: 01-July-2021
Appointment date: 05-July-2021
Approval date: 05-July-2021
Citizenship Ceremony: TBC
Brisbane City Council


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

dawn1981 said:


> Good luck!!!


Thanks mate!


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello friends,
My Australian citizenship application got approved today. I applied in Dec 2020 from Sydney CBD. 

Can anyone advise me how would I get a notification for the citizenship ceremony? Is it going to be by post?

I am planning to move my accommodation. How do I notify Homeaffairs about my change of address? should it be by online form submission to Homeaffairs or shall I call their customer service?

Is it possible to request the virtual ceremony or I just have to wait for the in-person ceremony? Any visibility for the ceremony wait time in Sydney or Paramatta?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manager1985 said:


> Hello friends,
> My Australian citizenship application got approved today. I applied in Dec 2020 from Sydney CBD.
> 
> Can anyone advise me how would I get a notification for the citizenship ceremony? Is it going to be by post?
> ...


They are sending it by email also, but keep a watch for the post also
Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new address along with the evidence
Check after 3-4 days by calling up the helpline to make sure that it’s updated
Cheers


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Yay! I'm Aussie ))

PR granted: January 2014
Moved to Australia: November 2016
Citizenship application lodged: January 2020
Went overseas: March 2020
Returned onshore in Sydney: May 2021
Test invitation for: 22 June 2021
Test Rescheduled for: 11 June 2021
Approved: 11 June 2021
Requested virtual ceremony on the basis of job
Virtual ceremony: 6 July 2021
Inner West Council NSW


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Moonsun said:


> Yay! I'm Aussie ))
> 
> PR granted: January 2014
> Moved to Australia: November 2016
> ...


Congrats, just a quick question, what type of reasons will be providing Virtual ceremony approvals like offer letter for a Federal Govt Job or even during application process we can get that. Please suggest, Thanks


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

ravirockz said:


> Congrats, just a quick question, what type of reasons will be providing Virtual ceremony approvals like offer letter for a Federal Govt Job or even during application process we can get that. Please suggest, Thanks


Thanks

I just wrote a lengthy email explaining my situation saying that I need citizenship to apply for certain type of works


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,

The citizenship application has a question on Step/Page 3 i.e. "
"Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990?" . What is the relevance of this question. As i entered Australia first time in 2017 and never before that, so the answer should be Yes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The citizenship application has a question on Step/Page 3 i.e. "
> "Has this applicant entered or departed Australia since July 1990?" . What is the relevance of this question. As i entered Australia first time in 2017 and never before that, so the answer should be Yes.


That’s correct 
These forms are archaic and have not been revamped 
Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> These forms are archaic and have not been revamped
> Cheers


There are some permanent residents in Australia that arrived before 1990 and have not left - they would need to apply for Citizenship via paper application, not online. Until 1990 visa records were not all electronic.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you NB & kaju for the insights. I have a few more queries, if you can help. (may seem dumb as a result of being paranoid of taking a big step)

1. For calculating the residence period, should the day of departing Australia during the visits abroad be considered as "in Australia" or outside Australia.
2. I understand that for paper submission the documents should be certified. Does it have to be certified if we are applying online and uploading the scanned copies.
3. For the identity documents, the website says
With your application give us 3 documents that together will show us your:

birth name, date of birth and gender
photograph
signature
current residential address

I have Australian DL (which shows current addres, photo, signature, name, and dob), Passport (which shows photo, signature, name, and dob, gender but not current address) . What can be the third document. Will a utility bill suffice.

4. For the evidence of arrival in Australia, the website says that I can provide my passport. But the passport wont have a stamp of arrival in Australia as Australia does not stamps and it is electronic.So how doe sit become evidence of arrival in Australia. Do they check the passport number on which the person has travelled first time against their database.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Thank you NB & kaju for the insights. I have a few more queries, if you can help. (may seem dumb as a result of being paranoid of taking a big step)
> 
> 1. For calculating the residence period, should the day of departing Australia during the visits abroad be considered as "in Australia" or outside Australia.
> 2. I understand that for paper submission the documents should be certified. Does it have to be certified if we are applying online and uploading the scanned copies.
> ...


1. If you are applying online, you don’t have to worry about eligibility 
The system will not let you proceed beyond page 6 if you are not eligible 
2. No documents need to be certified when uploading 
They will be verified during test/ interview 
3. Utility bill will do
4. You can get your movement record from dha and attach that 


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1359.pdf


Cheers


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

NB said:


> They are sending it by email also, but keep a watch for the post also
> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new address along with the evidence
> Check after 3-4 days by calling up the helpline to make sure that it’s updated
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your kind response.

Any guess on the current wait time for the ceremony? I live in Sydney CBD but will be moving nearby to Paramatta. Not sure which city council will organize the ceremony in my case.


----------



## kevin511 (Nov 25, 2016)

Moonsun said:


> Yay! I'm Aussie ))
> 
> PR granted: January 2014
> Moved to Australia: November 2016
> ...



Congrats!! Could you share which email from the below you sent the request and which one they contacted you on please? 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. If you are applying online, you don’t have to worry about eligibility
> The system will not let you proceed beyond page 6 if you are not eligible
> 2. No documents need to be certified when uploading
> They will be verified during test/ interview
> ...


Thanks NB. I requested movement record online almost 3 weeks ago but haven't recieved any reply from them. Any way to get it expedited


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 
I am about to submit my citizenship application but I have some questions: 

1. When I am uploading any file the system is automatically changing the format to JPG for all files. After attaching I can't see how it looks like. Is it the same for everyone? 
2. If I upload one file with multiple pages, the system is uploading them as separate multiple JPG files. For example, my national ID document has 3 pages the system is uploading them as 3 separate JPG files so I might exceed the maximum limit. Same thing happened with my 4 pages marriage certificate. I am confused how can I upload rental contract & bank statements for residential address? Can someone please advise?

Regards


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

pabna said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am about to submit my citizenship application but I have some questions:
> 
> 1. When I am uploading any file the system is automatically changing the format to JPG for all files. After attaching I can't see how it looks like. Is it the same for everyone?
> ...


1. That happens to everyone.
2. Same as 1. I will be really surprise if you reach maximum limit of 60 documents for Citizenship application. As instruction of citizenship application, you don't have to upload one document twice. For example, if you use Passport as "Document including photograph and signature", you don't have to upload that again in "Present country of citizenship".


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

tungly said:


> 1. That happens to everyone.
> 2. Same as 1. I will be really surprise if you reach maximum limit of 60 documents for Citizenship application. As instruction of citizenship application, you don't have to upload one document twice. For example, if you use Passport as "Document including photograph and signature", you don't have to upload that again in "Present country of citizenship".


Thank you for your reply. I just have to upload 16 documents but the system is calculating each page as separate files. For example, my rental contract has 20 pages. I have uploaded 1 pdf file but it is showing 20 attachments received already. If I upload bank statements now I won't be able to upload anything else as it will be over 60. So just worried.

Regards


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well,
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,

How did you request for virtual ceremony for Brisbane council. I sent email to three email addresses ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) and email bounced back from 1 email, got an automated reply from the second email address stating that this email is not monitored any more. The only address I did not get anything from is [email protected]. It has been 12 days since I sent the email and I did not even get a rejection email. Could you please confirm if I sent the email to the correct address or share the email address that you used. How long did it take for a response.

Thanks


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

That's good you do not have a rejection email at least 
I go response form this one!
[email protected]

If you do not mind what was your reason to VC ?


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

pabna said:


> Thank you for your reply. I just have to upload 16 documents but the system is calculating each page as separate files. For example, my rental contract has 20 pages. I have uploaded 1 pdf file but it is showing 20 attachments received already. If I upload bank statements now I won't be able to upload anything else as it will be over 60. So just worried.
> 
> Regards


You don't have to upload everything, if you have already upload rental contract, you don't have to upload bank statement or utility bills.

In the instruction, you just need to give them 3 documents that together will show your:

birth name, date of birth and gender
photograph
signature
current residential address
Your rental contract is an evidence of your current residential address, bank statement shows the same thing. You don't have to provide duplicate information.


----------



## meganmay (Jul 4, 2021)

NB said:


> Did you visit Australia even for a single day prior to 2018 ?
> Cheers


Yes, I first came here in Feb 2017 for 2 weeks and then around Oct 2017 until January 2018 but on visiting visa. Can that be inclusive also?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

meganmay said:


> Yes, I first came here in Feb 2017 for 2 weeks and then around Oct 2017 until January 2018 but on visiting visa. Can that be inclusive also?


Did you have a continuous visitors visa to enter Australia since 2017 or there was a gap in between ?
Cheers


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

My wife and I linked our applications so we could be at the same ceremony. However, even though we had our interviews on the same day her application was approved instantly whereas mine is still at 'received'. Is there a way of unlinking our applications because it could be helpful for her to get citizenship sooner for her work.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a confusion with regards to eligiblity to apply for citizenship. I first entered Aus borders in Sept 2016 to validate my PR and exited in the same month. I then moved here in Oct 2017 which makes it more than 12 months of being away from Australia. However, the citizenship calculator says Im eligible to apply. I'm really confused as I understand it being eligible is when as a PR one started lawfully residing which in my case is Oct 2017. Could anyone shed some light and guide me out of my confusion. Thank you.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

uqmraza2 said:


> That's good you do not have a rejection email at least
> I go response form this one!
> [email protected]
> 
> If you do not mind what was your reason to VC ?


We need to travel back home and our PRs are expired. I do have a compelling reason to travel back home and can get an exemption to travel but I mentioned that I cannot afford to renew the PRs and pay for the citizenship/passport at the same time.

How long did it take you to get a response. It has been almost 2 weeks for me now and no response so far. I was wondering of sending a follow up email.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

pareshs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a confusion with regards to eligiblity to apply for citizenship. I first entered Aus borders in Sept 2016 to validate my PR and exited in the same month. I then moved here in Oct 2017 which makes it more than 12 months of being away from Australia. However, the citizenship calculator says Im eligible to apply. I'm really confused as I understand it being eligible is when as a PR one started lawfully residing which in my case is Oct 2017. Could anyone shed some light and guide me out of my confusion. Thank you.


No, the time starts from when you first landed in Australia which is Sept 2016. I landed in Jan 16 and went back home. I then came back to Australian in Feb 18 and applied for citizenship in May 21. The reason I applied in May and not Feb/Mar is that I was outside Australia for a little bit in year 2019.

Also, just apply online and it will not let you proceed if you are not eligible. I tried to apply on 4th May and I could not complete the application as it gave me an error that I am still not eligible. I tried again on 5th May and it worked.


----------



## maddy13885 (May 11, 2012)

pareshs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a confusion with regards to eligiblity to apply for citizenship. I first entered Aus borders in Sept 2016 to validate my PR and exited in the same month. I then moved here in Oct 2017 which makes it more than 12 months of being away from Australia. However, the citizenship calculator says Im eligible to apply. I'm really confused as I understand it being eligible is when as a PR one started lawfully residing which in my case is Oct 2017. Could anyone shed some light and guide me out of my confusion. Thank you.


You must be eligible because your first entry is sep 2016 on your PR and the period of absence of over 12 months follows but if you haven't left the country since Oct 2017, you may be eligible. You can trust the citizenship calculator site. Its the official DHA website anyway.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jontymorgan said:


> My wife and I linked our applications so we could be at the same ceremony. However, even though we had our interviews on the same day her application was approved instantly whereas mine is still at 'received'. Is there a way of unlinking our applications because it could be helpful for her to get citizenship sooner for her work.


It’s very simple 
Just call up the citizenship helpline and they will unlink the applications
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tahirrehan said:


> We need to travel back home and our PRs are expired. I do have a compelling reason to travel back home and can get an exemption to travel but I mentioned that I cannot afford to renew the PRs and pay for the citizenship/passport at the same time.
> 
> How long did it take you to get a response. It has been almost 2 weeks for me now and no response so far. I was wondering of sending a follow up email.


DHA has made it very clear that ceremonies will not be expedited just for travel
You can apply and get a RRV instantly. They are not bothered that you have to pay the fees
The chances of getting it for travel are extremely low
Cheers


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

NB said:


> DHA has made it very clear that ceremonies will not be expedited just for travel
> You can apply and get a RRV instantly. They are not bothered that you have to pay the fees
> The chances of getting it for travel are extremely low
> Cheers


Agreed, it was just a shot in the dark. but I am just wondering how long does it take to even get a rejection. you reckon it should take this long?


----------



## Thao MW (Jul 11, 2021)

is there anyone still waiting for their ceremony from November 2020 in Brisbane please?
My parents got their citizenship approved last year and they have been waiting for their ceremony for nearly 8 months now. We’ve contacted the immigration but they didn’t help at all, they told us to look at the website. Anything else we could do about this?
Thank you.


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone who already received an invite to Citizenship Ceremony under *Brisbane City Council for August 4, 2021? *Could you please share your details?

*Application Date:
Test Date:
Approved Date:
Invitation Received on:*


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm in the process of applying for citizenship and want to understand if the documents that needs to be attached, should they be all attested? or can I simply scan unattested documents which are basically a scan of the originals? Documents for example: Birth Certificate, Passport pages etc.

Also, I have a requirement of attaching Character evidence from UAE. Is this the same as PCC? If not how can I get this evidence from UAE government?

Can someone please shed some light. Thank you.


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

Thao MW said:


> is there anyone still waiting for their ceremony from November 2020 in Brisbane please?
> My parents got their citizenship approved last year and they have been waiting for their ceremony for nearly 8 months now. We’ve contacted the immigration but they didn’t help at all, they told us to look at the website. Anything else we could do about this?
> Thank you.


As far as I am aware, there are plenty of people approved in November 2020 who are still waiting to be invited to the ceremony. Based on trackers, you might get an invite for August ceremonies.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

maddy13885 said:


> You must be eligible because your first entry is sep 2016 on your PR and the period of absence of over 12 months follows but if you haven't left the country since Oct 2017, you may be eligible. You can trust the citizenship calculator site. Its the official DHA website anyway.


I am not sure how he is eligible before October 2021 ? don't you need to complete 4 years residence in Australia (either visa or PR) - in that last 1 year as PR - to apply for Citizenship ?


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

JK684 said:


> I am not sure how he is eligible before October 2021 ? don't you need to complete 4 years residence in Australia (either visa or PR) - in that last 1 year as PR - to apply for Citizenship ?


Mate, Im a PR since the first arrival date. I think the rule suggests the residency starts when one first arrives in the country as PR. If in case one is overseas for more then 12 months, one can provide PCC document which would be still accept and counted for residency purposes for applying towards citizenship. 

However, if someone has an alternative experience, happy to understand their view on this. Thanks.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

pareshs said:


> Mate, Im a PR since the first arrival date. I think the rule suggests the residency starts when one first arrives in the country as PR. If in case one is overseas for more then 12 months, one can provide PCC document which would be still accept and counted for residency purposes for applying towards citizenship.
> 
> However, if someone has an alternative experience, happy to understand their view on this. Thanks.


I will explain with my case - got PR in July 2015, first entry Feb 2016, permanent move May 2017. Tried checking in residency calculator before May 2021 and it said I am not eligible to apply yet. Just curious to know how residency calculator showed the result for you ?

your permanent residence date will be the date in Sept 2016 and Lawful residence date is the date in Oct 2017.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

JK684 said:


> I will explain with my case - got PR in July 2015, first entry Feb 2016, permanent move May 2017. Tried checking in residency calculator before May 2021 and it said I am not eligible to apply yet. Just curious to know how residency calculator showed the result for you ?
> 
> your permanent residence date will be the date in Sept 2016 and Lawful residence date is the date in Oct 2017.


Thanks for sharing JK.

From what I can understand is that the *lawful residence* date applies to people who have had temporary visas say student visa when they were in Australia and subsequently given a PR visa which then implies that they become lawful residencts from the time they arrived in Australia which isnt in my case. I think my lawful residence period and permanent resident period actaully do start from the time I arrived in Australia as a PR.

Here is the example from the residency calculator page of Home affairs:

"For example, you might have arrived in Australia on 1 June 2012 holding a temporary visa. Then on 4 September 2016, we granted you a permanent visa. So, your lawful residence date is 1 June 2012 and your permanent residence date is 4 September 2016."

Probably which is why even after I included the dates of my absense in the country within the calculator it still showed me as eligible.

Can anyone else kindly provide further input on this matter?. Thanks.


----------



## Thao MW (Jul 11, 2021)

LanaAbs said:


> As far as I am aware, there are plenty of people approved in November 2020 who are still waiting to be invited to the ceremony. Based on trackers, you might get an invite for August ceremonies.


Thanks for your reply. I hope we will get the invitation soon.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

pareshs said:


> Thanks for sharing JK.
> 
> From what I can understand is that the *lawful residence* date applies to people who have had temporary visas say student visa when they were in Australia and subsequently given a PR visa which then implies that they become lawful residencts from the time they arrived in Australia which isnt in my case. I think my lawful residence period and permanent resident period actaully do start from the time I arrived in Australia as a PR.
> 
> ...


ok got it, you may be eligible in that case. I was under the impression that "*Lawful residence date*" is the date when you permanently moved here and started living here


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi Team!
Hope everyone is doing great.
I have one question in regards to my name. So after validating my visa, I went back to uae and lived there for about 11 months. I understand that I need to submit a pcc for my stay in uae along with my citizenship application. There is one concern. Lets say my full name = XY and my father's name is = YZ. however on my uae visa my name was written as = XZY that is my father's last name appeared in middle. When I applied for PR visa I submitted an affidavit from my home country to affirm that it was the same person. Now, when I will get my pcc, it will have the same issue as it will pick things from the system - details from my uae visa which will have the same name.

To avoid any issues, Do I need to get another affidavit or should I use the old affidavit when applying for citizenship? or There's no need and wait for CO to ask? has anyone encountered a similar thing? In case, If I am required to submit an affidavit, how can I get one here in australia?

would appreciate your valuable advice. Thank you. stay safe!


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

I've seen one guy posted an update re *Brisbane City Council*:
He was Approved on 3rd December 2020 - Received invitation for August 4th ceremony
His wife Approved on 5th December 2020 - Didn't receive an invitation yet...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

LanaAbs said:


> I've seen one guy posted an update re *Brisbane City Council*:
> He was Approved on 3rd December 2020 - Received invitation for August 4th ceremony
> His wife Approved on 5th December 2020 - Didn't receive an invitation yet...



My application was approved on 20/Nov/2020 and haven't received an invite yet. I called BCC last week and they confirmed my name is on 4/Aug ceremony list and would receive the invitation this week.. :-(


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

LanaAbs said:


> I've seen one guy posted an update re *Brisbane City Council*:
> He was Approved on 3rd December 2020 - Received invitation for August 4th ceremony
> His wife Approved on 5th December 2020 - Didn't receive an invitation yet...


I just called BCC and they said invitations for Aug 4th ceremony haven't been sent yet. Just hoping I should receive the invite by this week..


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

A quick update about my application. 
I applied on 22nd Feb 2021. Today I got an email from DOHA asking me to upload the medicare card and Australian Driver's license to ImmiAccount. I uploaded it immediately and it shows further assessment in the status on ImmiAccount. Do they ask this to everyone?...
Location: Wide Bay , Queensland.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

bharathi039 said:


> I just called BCC and they said invitations for Aug 4th ceremony haven't been sent yet. Just hoping I should receive the invite by this week..





Thao MW said:


> Thanks for your reply. I hope we will get the invitation soon.





Thao MW said:


> Thanks for your reply. I hope we will get the invitation soon.


I applied citizenship in November 2020 in Victoria but I have not got any response from department


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Garrydeol said:


> I applied citizenship in November 2020 in Victoria but I have not got any response from department


Vic is having a delay of 10-12 months for test invites 
So you should expect to get an invite earliest by September only
Cheers


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

Ausonshore said:


> A quick update about my application.
> I applied on 22nd Feb 2021. Today I got an email from DOHA asking me to upload the medicare card and Australian Driver's license to ImmiAccount. I uploaded it immediately and it shows further assessment in the status on ImmiAccount. Do they ask this to everyone?...
> Location: Wide Bay , Queensland.


I applied in Brisbane and I was not asked for the medicare card. I did upload the driver's license for proof of address or something but not the medicare card. The C/O did ask for the medicare card during my interview.


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

tahirrehan said:


> I applied in Brisbane and I was not asked for the medicare card. I did upload the driver's license for proof of address or something but not the medicare card. The C/O did ask for the medicare card during my interview.


I see....so basically they want some sort of Australian ID ....i did not upload any Australian ID to my application and that's the reason they asked for it..

Thank you for your reply


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> My application was approved on 20/Nov/2020 and haven't received an invite yet. I called BCC last week and they confirmed my name is on 4/Aug ceremony list and would receive the invitation this week.. :-(


Hey Mate,

Can you let me know how did you contact BCC for the ceremonies. My application was approved on 10th June and I know it is early for me to be expecting an invite for the ceremony but the contact details can become handy in the future.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

sdf said:


> Hi Team!
> Hope everyone is doing great.
> I have one question in regards to my name. So after validating my visa, I went back to uae and lived there for about 11 months. I understand that I need to submit a pcc for my stay in uae along with my citizenship application. There is one concern. Lets say my full name = XY and my father's name is = YZ. however on my uae visa my name was written as = XZY that is my father's last name appeared in middle. When I applied for PR visa I submitted an affidavit from my home country to affirm that it was the same person. Now, when I will get my pcc, it will have the same issue as it will pick things from the system - details from my uae visa which will have the same name.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I migrated from KSA and the way they write your name on the visa and IDs is very strange. The had a very long name for me as well i.e. my full name followed with my father's full name. However, I never did any affidavit for it neither DOHA every asked for one (PR as well as citizenship application).

PCC from KSA is a different story though. When I had the PCC translated, the translator copied my name from the Passport and not exactly what was the name written on the PCC letter. This is not one translator but I had same experience with 3 different translator and all did the same. If there is a way to mention your exact name (as it appears) when you apply for PCC then make sure to put the correct name as some application do allow for that. Otherwise, I would not stress for a longer name with father's name attached at the end. I would just submit it as is and see what the C/O says and if he/she objects then try to explain then.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

LanaAbs said:


> As far as I am aware, there are plenty of people approved in November 2020 who are still waiting to be invited to the ceremony. Based on trackers, you might get an invite for August ceremonies.


Hey,

Is there a tracker with the applicants' timeline. If so then can you please share the link.

Thanks


----------



## jaswanth-citizenship (May 4, 2021)

bharathi039 said:


> I just called BCC and they said invitations for Aug 4th ceremony haven't been sent yet. Just hoping I should receive the invite by this week..


Hi, Can you share BCC contact number.


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

I actually tried to contact Brisbane City Council from the BCC website (contact us), and all I received is that they are not responsible for invitations and I need to contact DoHA. So I really wonder how people get info on ceremony invites from BCC...


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, Expats,

I have form 1195 signed by the eligible professional. However, due to the existing lockdown, I have not been able to get my photo signed as it's required to be done in person.
I am thinking of making the application without the attested picture, along with the aforementioned explanation.

*Question*: Is it okay to do so? I am thinking of replacing the photo with the attested picture, once the lockdown is finished. 

Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sunpreet said:


> Hi, Expats,
> 
> I have form 1195 signed by the eligible professional. However, due to the existing lockdown, I have not been able to get my photo signed as it's required to be done in person.
> I am thinking of making the application without the attested picture, along with the aforementioned explanation.
> ...


Would suggest to upload signed and attested photo only as that is the requirement.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Folks... some news which i would like to share who are awaiting for their test dates & ceremony dates. I am from *Western Australia *applied from Bayswater Council and sharing this info so that this can be helpful to someone like me.

Got my Ceremony invite happening on 18-Aug-2021.
Applied on: 07-Apr-2021
Test Date: 19-May-2021
Approved Date: 19-May-2021
Ceremony Date: 18-Aug-2021

For ppl who are hailing from NSW, VIC states and waiting for their test dates and ceremony dates, you need to wait longer due to COVID case surge in NSW & huge backlog in VIC. If this continue, no need to worry as definitely AUS gov will plan for virtual ceremony (My opinion)

Special Thanks to NB for all his suggestions, information not only to me but for many ppl 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey all,
Could somebody please list the exact procedure to file a citizenship application, including what forms need to be filled out, what documents to attach, which all need to be attested? I tried checking the website but it's inundated with info. I would like to know what suits my circumstances. I'm a single applicant, who progressed from 489 skilled visa to 887 PR, and now looking to apply for citizenship. Thanks folks, your knowledge and guidance will be truly appreciated!🙏🥰


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

newapplicant2021 said:


> Hey all,
> Could somebody please list the exact procedure to file a citizenship application, including what forms need to be filled out, what documents to attach, which all need to be attested? I tried checking the website but it's inundated with info. I would like to know what suits my circumstances. I'm a single applicant, who progressed from 489 skilled visa to 887 PR, and now looking to apply for citizenship. Thanks folks, your knowledge and guidance will be truly appreciated!🙏🥰


It’s pretty straight forward once you start your application online on immiaccont.only form is 1195 to be signed by someone from the list of authorised person mentioned who has known you for 1 year.photo as per specification on the form 1195 and also signed at the back by the same person signing the form 1195 for you.passport copy,driving licence,birth certificate
List of documents will clearly mention what you need. .


----------



## jane_xo (Jul 8, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> It’s pretty straight forward once you start your application online on immiaccont.only form is 1195 to be signed by someone from the list of authorised person mentioned who has known you for 1 year.photo as per specification on the form 1195 and also signed at the back by the same person signing the form 1195 for you.passport copy,driving licence,birth certificate
> List of documents will clearly mention what you need. .


@vinodn007 Are we required to go to the interview with the signed passport photo attached to form 1195. I misplaced mine and was wondering if I should get another copy signed.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

jane_xo said:


> @vinodn007 Are we required to go to the interview with the signed passport photo attached to form 1195. I misplaced mine and was wondering if I should get another copy signed.


Sorry mate I am not sure of that as I am still waiting for my interview and test.hopefully other members can help answer that.but I doubt that is needed to be carried for what I have read.passport licence proof of birth is birth certificate Medicare etc seem to be the main docs to carry


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> It’s pretty straight forward once you start your application online on immiaccont.only form is 1195 to be signed by someone from the list of authorised person mentioned who has known you for 1 year.photo as per specification on the form 1195 and also signed at the back by the same person signing the form 1195 for you.passport copy,driving licence,birth certificate
> List of documents will clearly mention what you need. .


Thanks Vinod! Is there a way to find out immi account details? I went through agents for both my previous visas and have no clue of my immi account.
Thanks!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

newapplicant2021 said:


> Thanks Vinod! Is there a way to find out immi account details? I went through agents for both my previous visas and have no clue of my immi account.
> Thanks!


You can create a new one.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

``


newapplicant2021 said:


> Thanks Vinod! Is there a way to find out immi account details? I went through agents for both my previous visas and have no clue of my immi account.
> Thanks!


That's good! Also, the form 1195 you mentioned, is it be filled separately or it's the same form that's part of 1300t form? Sorry, for asking too many questions but want to get it right.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

newapplicant2021 said:


> ``
> 
> That's good! Also, the form 1195 you mentioned, is it be filled separately or it's the same form that's part of 1300t form? Sorry, for asking too many questions but want to get it right.
> 
> Thanks heaps!


1300t is the Manual paper application.you don’t need that when filling online application.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone here who applied for citizenship in August/Sept 2020 from Vic/Melbourne got it approved or received the invite for the test?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

dvinoth86 said:


> Anyone here who applied for citizenship in August/Sept 2020 got it approved or received the invite for the test?


When you ask questions like this, it's good practice to specify the state your application was lodged, so members can give you an accurate information.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

shabaranks said:


> When you ask questions like this, it's good practice to specify the state your application was lodged, so members can give you an accurate information.


updated my question with the state. thank you


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

dvinoth86 said:


> updated my question with the state. thank you





dvinoth86 said:


> updated my question with the state. thank you


Try checking on MyImmiTracker - Canada, Australia, USA and New Zealand visas tracker to get a general idea of timeliness currently for Victoria and you can also filter by council.thanks!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

dvinoth86 said:


> Anyone here who applied for citizenship in August/Sept 2020 from Vic/Melbourne got it approved or received the invite for the test?


There is a huge backlog for VIC applicants due to the multiple and hard lockdowns in the state. From recent trends, it's taking 10-11 months for some VIC applicants to receive a test invite.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

vinodn007 said:


> Try checking on MyImmiTracker - Canada, Australia, USA and New Zealand visas tracker to get a general idea of timeliness currently for Victoria and you can also filter by council.thanks!


thank you


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

shabaranks said:


> There is a huge backlog for VIC applicants due to the multiple and hard lockdowns in the state. From recent trends, it's taking 10-11 months for some VIC applicants to receive a test invite.


oh noo.. there might be another lockdown i guess


----------



## jane_xo (Jul 8, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Sorry mate I am not sure of that as I am still waiting for my interview and test.hopefully other members can help answer that.but I doubt that is needed to be carried for what I have read.passport licence proof of birth is birth certificate Medicare etc seem to be the main docs to carry


Okay, thank you.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

dvinoth86 said:


> Anyone here who applied for citizenship in August/Sept 2020 from Vic/Melbourne got it approved or received the invite for the test?


Applied 06-Aug-2020 
Test Interview appointment : 25-Jun-2021
Approved : 05-July-2021
Ceremony : Awaited
Council : Moreland City Council


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dawn1981 said:


> Applied 06-Aug-2020
> Test Interview appointment : 25-Jun-2021
> Approved : 05-July-2021
> Ceremony : Awaited
> Council : Moreland City Council


There is a 10-12 months delay in test invites in Vic across the board
All other states were in the same position last year but have now reduced it to 2-3 months but Vic has made no visible efforts to reduce the wait times 
Cheers


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

NB said:


> There is a 10-12 months delay in test invites in Vic across the board
> Cheers


Hi NB,
How long will have to wait the citizenship ceremonies after approval.
Victoria : 20 July 2021 Moreland City council citizenship ceremonies has been postponed and the next one is on 19-Aug-2021.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

dawn1981 said:


> Hi NB,
> How long will have to wait the citizenship ceremonies after approval.
> Victoria : 20 July 2021 Moreland City council citizenship ceremonies has been postponed and the next one is on 19-Aug-2021.


Hi I got the ceremony in 3 months after approval, but varies from case to case. Probably 3-6 months is the timelines for most in Vic. Hope this helps.


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

jane_xo said:


> @vinodn007 Are we required to go to the interview with the signed passport photo attached to form 1195. I misplaced mine and was wondering if I should get another copy signed.


They usually check very minimal documents , probably due to lockdown and all that. But I got only my passport checked. Although I had all the documents they could have ask for but they were happy with passport and driving license (they just asked for that because my address was changed. I also showed them original bank statement and utility bill / lease agreement just to confirm my address). Other than interview is pretty easy and you will go through it quickly if you already uploaded everything during the application.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

ozrules said:


> Hi I got the ceremony in 3 months after approval, but varies from case to case. Probably 3-6 months is the timelines for most in Vic. Hope this helps.


thanks for your quick response


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

Updated timeline for me and wife:

City of Playford, South Australia
Applied: 16 May 2021
Appointment Letter: 30 June 2021
Interview Date: 2 July 2021
Approval Date: 16 July 2021 (me) / 2 July 2021 (my wife)
Ceremony: TBC

Next ceremony is on 2 August but not sure if we will get in. Someone in our city who was approved last Friday received an invite to that ceremony so hopefully there is still space.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> 1300t is the Manual paper application.you don’t need that when filling online application.


Thanks for all the info and guidance!!


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

I got a test invite today.

Applied on 22nd Feb 2021.
Case officer requested medicare card or driver's license through ImmiAccount on 13th July. I uploaded it on the same day.
Got invited today.
Test appointment date: 22nd july 2021.

Area: Wide Bay. Queensland.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hi all,

me and my husband done the test and the interview July 8th, i got approved same day and he is still received on the system till now, is this normal? or this means something wrong with his application?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi all,
> 
> me and my husband done the test and the interview July 8th, i got approved same day and he is still received on the system till now, is this normal? or this means something wrong with his application?


Each individual is assessed separately.it’s normal to be approved in different dates.Has happened to many applicant in past as well.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Each individual is assessed separately.it’s normal to be approved in different dates.Has happened to many applicant in past as well.



what is the normal time for the processing from received to approved in such case?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> what is the normal time for the processing from received to approved in such case?


There is no defined timeline or SLA but usually it’s seen that within a month or two it gets approved after interview.1 month seems to be the average but there is no defined SLA.could happen anytime within the month or days or weeks also.this is an example for this month from another members timeline.his wife got approved on 2nd July same day as interview and he got approved on 16th July and his test was same date as wife on2nd July.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> There is no defined timeline or SLA but usually it’s seen that within a month or two it gets approved after interview.1 month seems to be the average but there is no defined SLA.could happen anytime within the month or days or weeks also.this is an example for this month from another members timeline.his wife got approved on 2nd July same day as interview and he got approved on 16th July and his test was same date as wife on2nd July.



big relief thanks a lot


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi all,
> 
> me and my husband done the test and the interview July 8th, i got approved same day and he is still received on the system till now, is this normal? or this means something wrong with his application?


Exactly the same thing happened to me and my wife. We were both interviewed on 2 July and her application was approved before even leaving the test centre but mine stayed on received. My application was approved yesterday after a two week wait. There doesn't seem to be a fixed timeframe as on the Immitracker people have waited for anywhere between a week to many months if they didn't get an instant approval so all you can do is wait and regularly check your Immiaccount.


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Does Centrelink take more time than Immigration office to approve the application?


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

Does the letter about the date of the citizenship ceremony come from the council or from the DoHA? I notice others have said it came from their council but the approval letter says, 'You will receive a letter from the Department'. Will the letter appear in my Immiaccount or is it only received by post?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jontymorgan said:


> Does the letter about the date of the citizenship ceremony come from the council or from the DoHA? I notice others have said it came from their council but the approval letter says, 'You will receive a letter from the Department'. Will the letter appear in my Immiaccount or is it only received by post?


It’s very uncertain 
Some applicants get it by post from the council
Some also get it by email
You have to keep a lookout for both 
Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Can anyone suggest how much time is it generally taking now a days to receive an Interview/Test invite in NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Can anyone suggest how much time is it generally taking now a days to receive an Interview/Test invite in NSW


Prior to this latest covid outbreak, it was 3-4 months
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Can anyone suggest how much time is it generally taking now a days to receive an Interview/Test invite in NSW


Hi,before the lockdown it had come down to 3-4 months from application date so March cases had started but not sure how much it will move forward now due to the lockdown.it will easily be 1/2 months more now so probably 4-6 months from application going forward.it is only my guess on how I see thing’s currently


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi,before the lockdown it had come down to 3-4 months from application date so March cases had started but not sure how much it will move forward now due to the lockdown.it will easily be 1/2 months more now so probably 4-6 months from application going forward.it is only my guess on how I see thing’s currently


How is lockdown impacting.. Are immigration office also not working


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> How is lockdown impacting.. Are immigration office also not working


The interview and test is in person and that is currently not happening.It has also affected citizenship ceremonies being cancelled that’s were scheduled.
COVID-19 instructions for attending a Departmental office in Australia
If you have an appointment at one of our offices, you must follow all precautionary measures listed below. This will help reduce the spread of COVID-19 and protect yourself and those who are most at risk.
If your state or city is in lockdown and stay-at-home orders are in place, you must not attend the office. All appointments will be cancelled. The Department will contact you at a later stage, to reschedule your appointmen


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> The interview and test is in person and that is currently not happening.It has also affected citizenship ceremonies being cancelled that’s were scheduled.
> COVID-19 instructions for attending a Departmental office in Australia
> If you have an appointment at one of our offices, you must follow all precautionary measures listed below. This will help reduce the spread of COVID-19 and protect yourself and those who are most at risk.
> If your state or city is in lockdown and stay-at-home orders are in place, you must not attend the office. All appointments will be cancelled. The Department will contact you at a later stage, to reschedule your appointmen


oh ok


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> The interview and test is in person and that is currently not happening.It has also affected citizenship ceremonies being cancelled that’s were scheduled.
> COVID-19 instructions for attending a Departmental office in Australia
> If you have an appointment at one of our offices, you must follow all precautionary measures listed below. This will help reduce the spread of COVID-19 and protect yourself and those who are most at risk.
> If your state or city is in lockdown and stay-at-home orders are in place, you must not attend the office. All appointments will be cancelled. The Department will contact you at a later stage, to reschedule your appointmen


Also, what are the stages in the citizenship processing.
i can see Submitted >Acknowledged > so on...
What is the difference between Submitted and Acknowledged


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Also, what are the stages in the citizenship processing.
> i can see Submitted >Acknowledged > so on...
> What is the difference between Submitted and Acknowledged


Have you checked your dictionary?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Also, what are the stages in the citizenship processing.
> i can see Submitted >Acknowledged > so on...
> What is the difference between Submitted and Acknowledged


Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.
Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.
Submitted means you have submitted an application.
Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
Initial assessment means we are assessing your application.
Further assessment means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
Approved 
Finalised means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.


----------



## TobyLiedke (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi, my wife has got her citizenship approved on 14/7/21. We are waiting now for the ceremony date. However we were planning to start a long travel around Australia in September. What is the best way now as we wont have a fixed address for some time and might not be back in Brisbane within 12 months in which case we would have to apply again? Can we contact the Department and estimate dates of all major cities along our journey? 
Worst case we have to delay until we get the ceremony done in Brisbane...

Thanks Toby


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello folks,
I would like to share my status of Citizenship journey in QLD - Brisbane.
Applied : 8/08/2020
Test and approval : 4th Dec 2020
Ceremony date : 11/09/2021 ( i have called DoHA -Human affairs-several times informing them that the waiting period around 7 months is already due , they gave me that date and location ) . Although 11/09 date hasn’t been mentioned at BCC ceremonies dates website , but DOHA told me that there are so many dates exemptions. So happy to see the light eventually.
Council: Brisbane City Council.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Just received my ceremony invite from Brisbane City Council today. Here is my timeline

Applied: 08/08/2020
Interview & Approved on: 20/11/2020
Ceremony: 04/08/2021

Almost 8.5 months waiting time from approval to ceremony.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.
> Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.
> Submitted means you have submitted an application.
> Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

A question regarding addresses to be provided in citizenship application form. When i came to Australia, for my first entry after getting PR. I stayed at a friend's place for 20 days. Then when I came later I stayed initial in hotel for a week. Do we need to give all such address


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> A question regarding addresses to be provided in citizenship application form. When i came to Australia, for my first entry after getting PR. I stayed at a friend's place for 20 days. Then when I came later I stayed initial in hotel for a week. Do we need to give all such address


I gave it
Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

NB said:


> I gave it
> Cheers


Thank you NB for the response. As I am filling the application form I came across a few more questions where a help will be appreciated.

1. In Step 3 : "Does the applicant have details of previous applications"?
Is this question referring to PR application as I wouldn't have any previous Citizenship applications.
2. In Step 9, while entering the details of a child who is younger than 16 years of age and applying for citizenship along with me, there is a question "Does the child have details of the last passport used to enter or depart Australia?" 
The doubt here is that the last passport used to enter Australia has expired/cancelled and I have got new passport for the child. Do we still provide the old passport details and provide the current passport details in further Steps.

3. Step 10 : asks if there is a child not applying citizenship. I have a child who is already Australian citizen so I provide his details here. There is a question asking if the child has PR of any other country. He has OCI card from India, is that considered as an Indian PR as using this card he can live in India indefinitely. 

4. Step 11 asks for parents details. My parents have no Last name in their own passports but in my passport they have last name as well. Step 11 asks for generic firstname and lastname and also name as in the parents passport. Should i provide same name in both places . Will providing both first name and last in in generic info and just first name in the name as per passport field cause any issue.

5. Step 14 : "Does the applicant wish to make the Australian Citizenship Pledge at the same time as another person who is also an applicant for Australian citizenship?" 
Does the the above question refer to any other applicant filing a separate application such as spouse or child included in my application.

Thanks in advance to all people helping in this forum.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Thank you NB for the response. As I am filling the application form I came across a few more questions where a help will be appreciated.
> 
> 1. In Step 3 : "Does the applicant have details of previous applications"?
> Is this question referring to PR application as I wouldn't have any previous Citizenship applications.
> ...


1. It refers to citizenship applications and not PR application 
2. Give the details of the cancelled expired passport 
3. OCI equals pr
4. Give exactly as you gave when applying for PR
5. This refers to spouse or other family members who have applied separately 
Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. It refers to citizenship applications and not PR application
> 2. Give the details of the cancelled expired passport
> 3. OCI equals pr
> 4. Give exactly as you gave when applying for PR
> ...


Thanks NB for a prompt response. With respect to item 4, while applying for PR, i gave both first name and last name of my parents. They did not have passports then. But now they do have passports without last names on their passports on which they had travelled to Australia as well in the past. Should i give both first name and last name as given in PR in the generic fields and just the first name in the fields where it asks the name as given in passports on which they travelled to Australia. Will it cause any issue.
TIA.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

very people seem to have received the appointment letter post July 1st in Victoria.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Thanks NB for a prompt response. With respect to item 4, while applying for PR, i gave both first name and last name of my parents. They did not have passports then. But now they do have passports without last names on their passports on which they had travelled to Australia as well in the past. Should i give both first name and last name as given in PR in the generic fields and just the first name in the fields where it asks the name as given in passports on which they travelled to Australia. Will it cause any issue.
> TIA.


You can give the names as in the passport and in the question if known by any other name give with name split or vice versa 
Cheers


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

dvinoth86 said:


> very people seem to have received the appointment letter post July 1st in Victoria.


wanted to say very few people.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, I submitted my Citizenship application in NSW in early Dec'20 then moved to VIC in April'21, and updated the application with the new address. I know it's approx. 13 months the application processing time. But any clue when I should expect to hear something from the Department considering the current COVID situation. Thanks


----------



## NIron (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi, I'm just wondering what the best email address is to contact in regards to my citizenship application? I've exceeded the 'Processing time' and would like to kindly fire a rocket of an email at them. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NIron said:


> Hi, I'm just wondering what the best email address is to contact in regards to my citizenship application? I've exceeded the 'Processing time' and would like to kindly fire a rocket of an email at them. Thanks.


You can call up the citizenship helpline
But to be frank, it will not help
They will just tell you that your application is under processing and you have to wait
It is better if you submit a FOI request to bring back your application on DHA radar in case it has slipped through the cracks 
Cheers


----------



## NIron (Jul 21, 2021)

NB said:


> You can call up the citizenship helpline
> But to be frank, it will not help
> They will just tell you that your application is under processing and you have to wait
> It is better if you submit a FOI request to bring back your application on DHA radar in case it has slipped through the cracks
> Cheers


Thanks NB! My application has been approved for quite a while now but there's been no sign of any ceremonies. 
I've been in touch with my local council and they've been great, but have assured me it's down to DHA to send them the invite list. 

Im aware that the current lockdown will affect things now but would still like an update as to why its taking a stupidly long time. (2 years)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NIron said:


> Thanks NB! My application has been approved for quite a while now but there's been no sign of any ceremonies.
> I've been in touch with my local council and they've been great, but have assured me it's down to DHA to send them the invite list.
> 
> Im aware that the current lockdown will affect things now but would still like an update as to why its taking a stupidly long time. (2 years)


You are waiting since 2 years after approval for a ceremony ?
Cheers


----------



## apurba11 (Sep 11, 2015)

tahirrehan said:


> No, the time starts from when you first landed in Australia which is Sept 2016. I landed in Jan 16 and went back home. I then came back to Australian in Feb 18 and applied for citizenship in May 21. The reason I applied in May and not Feb/Mar is that I was outside Australia for a little bit in year 2019.
> 
> Also, just apply online and it will not let you proceed if you are not eligible. I tried to apply on 4th May and I could not complete the application as it gave me an error that I am still not eligible. I tried again on 5th May and it worked.


Congratulations Mate on your Citizenship approval. I've a doubt & think you may be able to clear it. I also came to validate PR in November 2016 & went back to India. Landed Australia again in August 2017 which means out of Australia more than continuous 90 days. Being in Australia how to get police clearance in this case ?

Thanks & Regards,
Apurba Paul


----------



## apurba11 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Guys, hope all are well. I'm about to lodge my citizenship appliaction but paused for a while on Police clearance certificate requirement. I came here in Australia to validate PR in November 2016 & went back to India. Landed Australia again in August 2017 which means out of Australia more than continuous 90 days. Residing in Australia how to get police clearance certifacte in this case ?

Thanks & Regards,
Apurba Paul


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apurba11 said:


> Hi Guys, hope all are well. I'm about to lodge my citizenship appliaction but paused for a while on Police clearance certificate requirement. I came here in Australia to validate PR in November 2016 & went back to India. Landed Australia again in August 2017 which means out of Australia more than continuous 90 days. Residing in Australia how to get police clearance certifacte in this case ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Apurba Paul


Continuous 90 days is not the only criteria for PCC
You need to give the PCC only if you have lived out of Australia for a total of one year and more then 90 days in any single country
If you have not lived for more then one year out of Australia since getting the PR, you need not submit the PCC
Cheers


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

My citizenship application (including kids) is approved and waiting for the ceremony, currently in Sydney, however, my kid's current passport will expire soon by Nov 2021, Just wondering if the passport gets expired will it create a problem during the ceremony, because I think they will ask us to show proof for kids as well ? or should I apply for a new passport.

Thanks


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My citizenship application (including kids) is approved and waiting for the ceremony, currently in Sydney, however, my kid's current passport will expire soon by Nov 2021, Just wondering if the passport gets expired will it create a problem during the ceremony, because I think they will ask us to show proof for kids as well ? or should I apply for a new passport.
> 
> Thanks


You can apply for citizenship application even with your expired overseas passport . So No problem with expired passport for ceremony. You only need it when your kids want to travel outside of Australia.


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi Guys, just checking if we can apply for virtual ceremony as in victoria there is a lockdown. My wife's application approved 30th june. Also can we apply for virtual ceremony even before getting the invite for ceremony?
Any one had luck with virtual ceremony in victoria. 
Please also share the procedure to apply.
Many thanks.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

raghumanthena said:


> You can apply for citizenship application even with your expired overseas passport . So No problem with expired passport for ceremony. You only need it when your kids want to travel outside of Australia.


Thanks


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi All,
Need some guidance on below questions within citizenship application: 

1) Residence Details:
Permanent residence visa grant date - should I provide original visa grant date or RRV date?
If I provide RRV date here, then in the next question it asks for details of Australia visa other than current visa and Date the applicant's first Australian visa was granted (if known) - should this be the original visa date ? Please confirm.

2) Evidence of first arrival in Australia - the passport used during PR time has expired. If I select Passport as a document in this section, should I provide the expired passport details? or alternately can I select the option 'Other travel document' and provide details of flight ticket? Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ggupta002 said:


> Hi All,
> Need some guidance on below questions within citizenship application:
> 
> 1) Residence Details:
> ...


1. The original pr grant date
2. Expired passport details
Cheers


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello everyone , just checking if we can apply for virtual ceremony as in victoria there is a lockdown. My wife's application approved 30th june. Also can we apply for virtual ceremony even before getting the invite for ceremony?
Any one had luck with virtual ceremony in victoria.
Please also share the procedure to apply.
Many thanks.


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

My timeline:

Applied: 27 March 2020
Interview Date: 23 March 2021
Approval Date: 25 March 21
Ceremony: VC on 22 July 21


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

Minhaj. said:


> Hello everyone , just checking if we can apply for virtual ceremony as in victoria there is a lockdown. My wife's application approved 30th june. Also can we apply for virtual ceremony even before getting the invite for ceremony?
> Any one had luck with virtual ceremony in victoria.
> Please also share the procedure to apply.
> Many thanks.


I got VC on 22 July 21. But, my one was approved on 25 March 21. Try your luck!


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

Husafar said:


> I got VC on 22 July 21. But, my one was approved on 25 March 21. Try your luck!


Hi Husafar, which council ? and which email to request VC, pls inform. Thanks


----------



## Husafar (Feb 11, 2021)

svelayutham said:


> Hi Husafar, which council ? and which email to request VC, pls inform. Thanks


Whittlesea City Council. Please try follwing emails:
[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey all!
1. I'm preparing my citizenship application and there is a section for "parents details". I filled out my mum's details but my dad passed away many years ago so didn't enter his details. When I click on next it shows a pop-up "only one parent's detail entered". Do I need to enter my dad's details?
2. My Birth certificate doesn't show my last name and the spelling on my name is missing an alphabet - in the form there is a section that asks to state if I was known by any other name (which also includes spelling variation). Should I click yes and then write the name as it is on the birth certificate? If I do that then it asks for supporting documents to show change of name.
3. Document reference number- my bank statement has no reference number, what do I enter? If I leave it blank it doesn't allow me to proceed.

Is there a supplementary form that I can attach with further explanation of my circumstances?
Please someone guide me how do I answer these questions.

Thanks!


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

hi all,
under the section 'Details of Children' there are few question (below). My son is born here, and I've submitted his application for Evidence of Citizenship. Can someone pls confirm if answers to the below questions are correct.

1. Does the applicant have children including any who may be deceased? Yes

2. Is the applicant the responsible parent of any children under 16 years of age that are applying for citizenship within this application? No

3. Does the applicant have any children that are not applying on this application but are applying on another application (for example with another parent)? No

4. Does the applicant have any children that are not applying for citizenship including those who are deceased? Yes

Thanks!


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

NB said:


> I gave it
> Cheers


 Hi NB, Did you also give the addresses of the places for the days you might have been out of Australia for short periods , for example 8-10 days for may be visiting home country


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi all,just checking if anyone would know how often the citizenship processing times are update on the website.current data is for month ending 31st may and updated on 18th June?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi all,just checking if anyone would know how often the citizenship processing times are update on the website.current data is for month ending 31st may and updated on 18th June?


They generally do it between the 2nd and 3rd week of the month, but it is delayed this month probably due to covid shutdown
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

NB said:


> They generally do it between the 2nd and 3rd week of the month, but it is delayed this month probably due to covid shutdown
> Cheers


Thanks NB!


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi NB, Did you also give the addresses of the places for the days you might have been out of Australia for short periods , for example 8-10 days for visiting home country


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Hi NB, Did you also give the addresses of the places for the days you might have been out of Australia for short periods , for example 8-10 days for visiting home country


Nope
Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Nope
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

Also, while adding countries visited in last 10 years, there is a note stating "If you have travelled to and departed the same country within the same day, do not include travel details (e.g. aircrew) " . Although an example is given as aircrew, Does this also mean that if we are transiting and entered country for a few hours , we dont need to mention it.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am applying for Australian citizenship. In the "Evidence of date of birth and birth name"- I believe we need to provide birth certificate. I have my birth certificate which I made while moving back to Australia in 2017. Unfortunately, the person who made the birth certificate did not write the Certificate No, it is blank. In the form, there is field "Document reference number" which cannot be kept blank. Can I provide NA or 00 there? Or will it cause issue and I should provide other document like SSC certificate instead of birth certificate?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> Also, while adding countries visited in last 10 years, there is a note stating "If you have travelled to and departed the same country within the same day, do not include travel details (e.g. aircrew) " . Although an example is given as aircrew, Does this also mean that if we are transiting and entered country for a few hours , we dont need to mention it.


Yes transit within few hours is not required to mention in the list of countries visited


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,

A few questions related to Citizenship application

1. For the question "Does the applicant intend to depart Australia within the next 12 months?" , do we have to give dates in case we have plan to visit family but tickets are not booked yet.

2. While I am attaching the documents, apart from required documents, there is a section of recommended documents which asks for (As I am including my daughter in the application)
a. Evidence of Custody : Here the "Help" is suggesting that for citizenship
_ Persons aged 16 years or over may apply for Australian citizenship in their own right.
For each child under the age of 18, one of the following must be provided:_

_A court order (or similar) stating you have sole custody of, or responsibility for the child, and the right to determine where the child should live._
_A letter from each parent or legal guardian not included in the application, that gives permission for the child to be in Australia in your care. This letter should include a copy of the non-travelling parent or guardian's personal particulars (biodata) page of their current passport._


Do we need to provide the recommended documents. If yes, is there a sample letter from the guardian which has to be provided.

b. Evidence of overseas adoption :
As I don't have any adopted child, this seems irrelevant. Is it a generic section for all the applicants with child included?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Another query, which I missed in my earlier post. The application asks for "travel document" to prove date of first arrival. I have given it as passport. Even though the passport does not have stamp, does it mean that they will just use the passport number and verify it against their system that this was the passport I used to first arrive in Australia.

Even though I do have International movement records with me but that is not a "travel document".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Another query, which I missed in my earlier post. The application asks for "travel document" to prove date of first arrival. I have given it as passport. Even though the passport does not have stamp, does it mean that they will just use the passport number and verify it against their system that this was the passport I used to first arrive in Australia.
> 
> Even though I do have International movement records with me but that is not a "travel document".


I used the movement record in that section
Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Another query, which I missed in my earlier post. The application asks for "travel document" to prove date of first arrival. I have given it as passport. Even though the passport does not have stamp, does it mean that they will just use the passport number and verify it against their system that this was the passport I used to first arrive in Australia.
> 
> Even though I do have International movement records with me but that is not a "travel document".


Hi NB ,

Can you please help on this query.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Hi NB ,
> 
> Can you please help on this query.
> 
> TIA


I have already replied
I used the international movement record 
It’s a travel document
Consult a Mara agent if you still have doubts 
Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

NB said:


> I have already replied
> I used the international movement record
> It’s a travel document
> Consult a Mara agent if you still have doubts
> Cheers


Apologies NB , i meant about the post above this .. I will paste my queries below again.

1. For the question "Does the applicant intend to depart Australia within the next 12 months?" , do we have to give dates in case we have plan to visit family but tickets are not booked yet.

2. While I am attaching the documents, apart from required documents, there is a section of recommended documents which asks for (As I am including my daughter in the application)
a. Evidence of Custody : Here the "Help" is suggesting that for citizenship
_Persons aged 16 years or over may apply for Australian citizenship in their own right.
For each child under the age of 18, one of the following must be provided:_

_A court order (or similar) stating you have sole custody of, or responsibility for the child, and the right to determine where the child should live._
_A letter from each parent or legal guardian not included in the application, that gives permission for the child to be in Australia in your care. This letter should include a copy of the non-travelling parent or guardian's personal particulars (biodata) page of their current passport._


Do we need to provide the recommended documents. If yes, is there a sample letter from the guardian which has to be provided.

b. Evidence of overseas adoption :
As I don't have any adopted child, this seems irrelevant. Is it a generic section for all the applicants with child included? 

TIA


----------



## melbs2021 (Jul 27, 2021)

Husafar said:


> Whittlesea City Council. Please try follwing emails:
> [email protected] [email protected]


Thanks for sharing, do you mind sharing the email template you sent?


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello - Anyone who has received invitation for* Citizenship Ceremony under Brisbane City Council for August and onwards*? Can you share details:

*Date Applied:
Interview and Approval Date:
Ceremony Date:*


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

ssood143 said:


> Apologies NB , i meant about the post above this .. I will paste my queries below again.
> 
> 1. For the question "Does the applicant intend to depart Australia within the next 12 months?" , do we have to give dates in case we have plan to visit family but tickets are not booked yet.
> 
> ...


Hello,

1. If you dont have anything book, its better to say "No" to this questio

2. I have uploaded "Birth Certificate" of my child for a) Evidence of Custody. The birth certificate has my name as as "Father"
You dont need any court order or letter.

b. Dont need to upload anything if you haven't adapted your child


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

pokeman13 said:


> Hello - Anyone who has received invitation for* Citizenship Ceremony under Brisbane City Council for August and onwards*? Can you share details:
> 
> *Date Applied:
> Interview and Approval Date:
> Ceremony Date:*


From Brisbane city council:

Date applied: 08/08/2020
Interview & Approval: 20/11/2020
*Ceremony date: 04/08/2021*


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. If you dont have anything book, its better to say "No" to this questio
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. So even if my wife is not applying for citizenship, i dont need to provide any letter _ f_rom my wife that gives permission for the child to be in Australia in your care


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

javed16692 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am applying for Australian citizenship. In the "Evidence of date of birth and birth name"- I believe we need to provide birth certificate. I have my birth certificate which I made while moving back to Australia in 2017. Unfortunately, the person who made the birth certificate did not write the Certificate No, it is blank. In the form, there is field "Document reference number" which cannot be kept blank. Can I provide NA or 00 there? Or will it cause issue and I should provide other document like SSC certificate instead of birth certificate?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.





ssood143 said:


> Another query, which I missed in my earlier post. The application asks for "travel document" to prove date of first arrival. I have given it as passport. Even though the passport does not have stamp, does it mean that they will just use the passport number and verify it against their system that this was the passport I used to first arrive in Australia.
> 
> Even though I do have International movement records with me but that is not a "travel document".


Doha can check your entry date into Australia using your passport number


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot NB, newapplicat2021, jave16692 and all other people in helping me with the questions for submitting the citizenship application.

Waiting for the next step now. 

With COVID restrictions in NSW I understand that ceemonies have been delayed. Wll the invites for test/interview will also be delayed.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Processing times are updated for the month of June 2021. Looks like they have received more applications in June 2021. The overall number of pending applications is increase by 5K. 






Citizenship processing times


Check the current processing times for citizenship applications




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Thanks a lot NB, newapplicat2021, jave16692 and all other people in helping me with the questions for submitting the citizenship application.
> 
> Waiting for the next step now.
> 
> With COVID restrictions in NSW I understand that ceemonies have been delayed. Wll the invites for test/interview will also be delayed.


Yes the invites for test / interview will be delayed for applicants in NSW due to lock down as it is in person.


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I had my virtual ceremony on 05/07 but I still have not received my Citizenship Certificate. Would it be good to call 131 881 ? Or should I email DHA? what would be the best email address?

I'm in Sydney and I got the ceremony invite from Virtual NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

doublemint said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had my virtual ceremony on 05/07 but I still have not received my Citizenship Certificate. Would it be good to call 131 881 ? Or should I email DHA? what would be the best email address?
> 
> I'm in Sydney and I got the ceremony invite from Virtual NSW


Do both
Cheers


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Whats the process to apply for virtual citizenship ceremony in Sydney?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

ssood143 said:


> Thanks for the response. So even if my wife is not applying for citizenship, i dont need to provide any letter _ f_rom my wife that gives permission for the child to be in Australia in your care


That is corect mate, you don't need any letter if you have child's birth certificate where your name is mentioned as Father.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

It has been more than a month that most of us waiting for an update from DHA, and now for another month. Anyone from NSW inquired about Online ceremony for citizenship?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

ZAQ1983 said:


> It has been more than a month that most of us waiting for an update from DHA, and now for another month. Anyone from NSW inquired about Online ceremony for citizenship?


I did and I was told that DHA is conducting virtual ceremonies only for people with emergency or compassionate reasons. What pisses me off is that they were doing online ceremonies last year so they should have just switched to online ceremonies after 3 weeks of lockdown.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I did and I was told that DHA is conducting virtual ceremonies only for people with emergency or compassionate reasons. What pisses me off is that they were doing online ceremonies last year so they should have just switched to online ceremonies after 3 weeks of lockdown.


Thanks Ratnesh, Its really disappointing!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I did and I was told that DHA is conducting virtual ceremonies only for people with emergency or compassionate reasons. What pisses me off is that they were doing online ceremonies last year so they should have just switched to online ceremonies after 3 weeks of lockdown.


Sydney applicants are getting VC in a big way even without a credible reason 
Melbourne applicants are being discriminated and only those with credible reasons are getting VC
Cheers


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

NB said:


> Sydney applicants are getting VC in a big way even without a credible reason
> Melbourne applicants are being discriminated and only those with credible reasons are getting VC
> Cheers


I am waiting for test invite from 9 months in Melbourne ,I don't know why Victoria application so delayed


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

NB said:


> Sydney applicants are getting VC in a big way even without a credible reason
> Melbourne applicants are being discriminated and only those with credible reasons are getting VC
> Cheers


Thanks NB, do you mean I can request VC from the department?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Thanks NB, do you mean I can request VC from the department?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course you can request and you should
Maybe you will get lucky 
Cheers


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

NB said:


> Of course you can request and you should
> Maybe you will get lucky
> Cheers


Hi,
I received my approval on 7th May, the same day after the test.
I have been waiting for the ceremony since then.
My council is Sydney City.
1. What reasons can be used for applying for Virtual Ceremony? Any examples would be helpful.
2. Also, has anybody received an invitation to the ceremony after approval in May?


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Has anyone from Victoria received their approval in July/August? I do not see any updates post July 1st on the trackers..


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Has anyone from NSW received test/interview invite recently


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Why is there so much difference between Victoria vs rest of the states in processing application. 
NSW has the most number of applications but has shorter processing times compared to rest of the states. Very confusing.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

ssood143 said:


> Has anyone from NSW received test/interview invite recently


May I ask when did you lodge your citizenship application?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> May I ask when did you lodge your citizenship application?


Just last week. 27 July 2021


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Has anyone from NSW received test/interview invite recently



No hopes of invite this month because of Lockdown....
Need to wait till lockdown is eased....atleast.

Applied 08-May-2021,


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Just last week. 27 July 2021


Applicants from March end /April are waiting for test invite so till lockdown doesn’t end and interviews resume it a long road ahead for NSW applicants.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

ssood143 said:


> Just last week. 27 July 2021


As *vinodn007 said, currently applicants from Mar end/April are waiting for the interview. Due to NSW lockdown, the wait time has now increased.

I applied last week too. July 26*


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> As *vinodn007 said, currently applicants from Mar end/April are waiting for the interview. Due to NSW lockdown, the wait time has now increased.
> 
> I applied last week too. July 26*


yes the wait time will increase due to lock down. My friend who applied in December 2020 initially got test invite for June 2021, but due to lock down it is postponed. I applied on June 29th (just in the nick of time before they increased the application fees 😀 ), I think I will get the invite at the beginning of next year or later only considering the current NSW lock down might go till November-December


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

JK684 said:


> yes the wait time will increase due to lock down. My friend who applied in December 2020 initially got test invite for June 2021, but due to lock down it is postponed. I applied on June 29th (just in the nick of time before they increased the application fees 😀 ), I think I will get the invite at the beginning of next year or later only considering the current NSW lock down might go till November-December


Agree!I applied 24th June 2021 and not expecting test and interview until early next year given the lockdown and March/April applicant still waiting ahead of me to get the test.


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> From Brisbane city council:
> 
> Date applied: 08/08/2020
> Interview & Approval: 20/11/2020
> *Ceremony date: 04/08/2021*


Good afternoon ,
Has your ceremony been affected from lockdown , or you still can do virtually?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssaleh said:


> Good afternoon ,
> Has your ceremony been affected from lockdown , or you still can do virtually?


Assuming you are from Brisbane city council below are ceremony dates.if you are not from this council you can check you council page for the dates.

Wednesday 14 July 2021
Wednesday 4 August 2021
Monday 30 August 2021
Monday 11 October 2021
Monday 8 November 2021
Monday 29 November 2021.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ssaleh said:


> Good afternoon ,
> Has your ceremony been affected from lockdown , or you still can do virtually?


Ceremony is cancelled with no further information and date.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

dvinoth86 said:


> Has anyone from Victoria received their approval in July/August? I do not see any updates post July 1st on the trackers..


Yes got approval on 08 July 2021.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

dawn1981 said:


> Yes got approval on 08 July 2021.


When did you lodge application , I am waiting for invite I applied in November 2020


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Is it ok to keep requesting virtual ceremony everyday untill we get success?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> Is it ok to keep requesting virtual ceremony everyday untill we get success?


Applying everyday may irritate the department
You have to be cautious 
Cheers


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> When did you lodge application , I am waiting for invite I applied in November 2020


Application Lodge : 06-Aug-2020
Test Interview : 25-Jun-2021
Approved : 08-Jul-2021
Council : Moreland City Melbourne.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry I know this has been asked many times before, does any one know to which email I have to send my VC request? Parramatta Council.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Anyone received Citizenship Ceremony invitation from Moreland City Council in Melbourne
The below are upcoming dates 
Thursday 19-Aug-2021 at 5:45 PM and 7:15 PM
Monday 23-Aug-2021 at 5:45 PM and 7:15 PM
Friday September no time mentioned yet.


----------



## mxh99 (Apr 20, 2021)

dawn1981 said:


> Anyone received Citizenship Ceremony invitation from Moreland City Council in Melbourne
> The below are upcoming dates
> Thursday 19-Aug-2021 at 5:45 PM and 7:15 PM
> Monday 23-Aug-2021 at 5:45 PM and 7:15 PM
> Friday September no time mentioned yet.


I am also waiting for a ceremony invitation from Moreland City Council. I was approved on 12-05-2021.


----------



## mxh99 (Apr 20, 2021)

mxh99 said:


> I am also waiting for a ceremony invitation from Moreland City Council. I was approved on 12-05-2021.


I just got an invitation for 23-Aug-2021.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah, I just got the ceremony golden email from DHA ! 
Been following this forum for quite sometime and finally the finish line is within sight. 
To help other people in Brisbane still waiting, the details are below:

Application Lodge : 05-Jan-2021
Test Interview : 1-Mar-2021
Approved : 2-Mar-2021
Ceremony: 11 Sep 2021
Council : Brisbane

The venue is not the main ceremony site but in Brisbane's south (Calamvale). Maybe because I live nearby ... 

Best wishes to those still waiting in Brisbane 🤞 
I know that the wait time can be longer than 6 months, especially now that today's ceremony has been canceled due to lockdown ... 
Even my own wife who got approved earlier than me still hasn't got the golden mail yet ...


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

mxh99 said:


> I just got an invitation for 23-Aug-2021.


Congratulations!!!

What's your time line please.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hiya all,

Is anyone here from Gawler South Australia? Any idea how long is the processing time in South Australia?


----------



## mxh99 (Apr 20, 2021)

dawn1981 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> What's your time line please.


Thanks! I hope you receive your invitation soon.

Citizenship applied: 28/5/2020
Test invitation received: 20/4/2021
Test date: 5/5/2021 @ Melbourne CBD (postponed to 11/5/2021)
Approved: 12/5/2021
Ceremony invitation received: 4/8/2021
Ceremony scheduled: 23/8/2021 (Moreland City Council)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

newapplicant2021 said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> Is anyone here from Gawler South Australia? Any idea how long is the processing time in South Australia?


<*SNIP*> SA applications are getting interviews ,approval and ceremony really soon within 1-3 months.


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Intention to apply for defence will not get you a virtual ceremony
> You should have applied and have been selected , then you may get the ceremony
> Cheers


Hi NB, Any idea about wait tine for ceremony in Perth.


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

Garrydeol said:


> When did you lodge application , I am waiting for invite I applied in November 2020


Please share your time line as well.


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Applying everyday may irritate the department
> You have to be cautious
> Cheers


What could be the reasons to request for virtual ceremony. Is an Oversea job a good reason?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zaf1165 said:


> What could be the reasons to request for virtual ceremony. Is an Oversea job a good reason?


What prevents you to leave australia on your PR?
Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

NB said:


> HECS, job requiring citizenship come to mind
> You can give your reason and try
> Cheers


I have a contractor role with ATO commencing early September for which I need my citizenship asap (to clear baseline security). I was invited to a ceremony that was supposed to happen on 04/Aug at Brisbane and accepted the new role. Just 3 days before the ceremony, Brisbane went into lockdown and my ceremony is now canceled. 

I sent DHA multiple emails with all docs (contract copy, the requirement for baseline email from ATO, explaining my situation I might lose the contract if I don't get citizenship asap and end jobless, etc),but nothing has happened till now. I called DHA multiple times till today and all they say is 'I have to wait till Dept gets back'..

Feeling helpless neither dept can even acknowledge my emails/respond nor BCC has any idea when they will be able to conduct the next ceremony..


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

bharathi039 said:


> I have a contractor role with ATO commencing early September for which I need my citizenship asap (to clear baseline security). I was invited to a ceremony that was supposed to happen on 04/Aug at Brisbane and accepted the new role. Just 3 days before the ceremony, Brisbane went into lockdown and my ceremony is now canceled.
> 
> I sent DHA multiple emails with all docs (contract copy, the requirement for baseline email from ATO, explaining my situation I might lose the contract if I don't get citizenship asap and end jobless, etc),but nothing has happened till now. I called DHA multiple times till today and all they say is 'I have to wait till Dept gets back'..
> 
> Feeling helpless neither dept can even acknowledge my emails/respond nor BCC has any idea when they will be able to conduct the next ceremony..


try not to stress- they will get back to you soon. They called me within a week of me emailing them. If you don’t hear from them in 3-4 days, email again.


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Hope you are well.

I was wondering if you could please provide some insight into the identity declaration form that we submit with our application.

How likely it is for the department to call the person who has signed the declaration? It is because I went to my local pharmacy today where I have been going for the last three years and the pharmacists told me to find someone who knows me at a personal level to answer any questions that they might get asked upon receiving a call from the department. I went to another pharmacy where I have been going for more than a year, who then directed me to another pharmacy saying that they will do it. I don't know if I get it signed and declared by someone and later if they receive the call and can't answer any question. I haven't got it yet because I am a little confused and I don't know if that's true then it would be difficult to find someone having citizenship status and someone who belongs to the professions listed in the form?

what are your thoughts on this? really appreciate your valuable feedback. thank you. stay safe!


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

sdf said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope you are well.
> 
> I was wondering if you could please provide some insight into the identity declaration form that we submit with our application.
> ...


You can try your local GP.
I got it from GP too...


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

sdf said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope you are well.
> 
> I was wondering if you could please provide some insight into the identity declaration form that we submit with our application.
> ...


Not sure about the chances of the department calling the person. However, if I am in your shoes, I will get it signed by someone whom I have known for at least 1 year. Personally, I prefer not to live in a state of anxiety while my application is processed. GP is a good option, nurse, JoP, University academic (if you have studied here) and there are many other options to pick from. All the best.


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> You can try your local GP.
> I got it from GP too...


Thank you for your response. I've tried GP, she is not a citizen.


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Not sure about the chances of the department calling the person. However, if I am in your shoes, I will get it signed by someone whom I have known for at least 1 year. Personally, I prefer not to live in a state of anxiety while my application is processed. GP is a good option, nurse, JoP, University academic (if you have studied here) and there are many other options to pick from. All the best.


Yeah, I am thinking the same. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> <*SNIP*> SA applications are getting interviews ,approval and ceremony really soon within 1-3 months.


Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

bharathi039 said:


> I have a contractor role with ATO commencing early September for which I need my citizenship asap (to clear baseline security). I was invited to a ceremony that was supposed to happen on 04/Aug at Brisbane and accepted the new role. Just 3 days before the ceremony, Brisbane went into lockdown and my ceremony is now canceled.
> 
> I sent DHA multiple emails with all docs (contract copy, the requirement for baseline email from ATO, explaining my situation I might lose the contract if I don't get citizenship asap and end jobless, etc),but nothing has happened till now. I called DHA multiple times till today and all they say is 'I have to wait till Dept gets back'..
> 
> Feeling helpless neither dept can even acknowledge my emails/respond nor BCC has any idea when they will be able to conduct the next ceremony..


Hiya ,

I feel you my fellow applicant, it is indeed frustrating to see a rare opportunity slip away from your grasp. May I suggest emailing/ contacting the hiring HR/ manager and communicating your circumstances , along with invitation emails, approval emails, attach as many evidences as you possibly can to support your case. Lowdown are causing a lot of disruptions and the government departments are aware of this. You may be given an extension or exemption of some sort, provided the citizenship is the only criterion holding you back from qualifying for the role.

I wish you luck and positive outcome.


sdf said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope you are well.
> 
> I was wondering if you could please provide some insight into the identity declaration form that we submit with our application.
> ...


Hey,

So to answer your query - most people in the profession listed in the form would hesitate to sign any declaration for a person they don't know very well on a personal level. Imagine someone coming to you to ask you to sign something for them and you don't even know their last name. Most people go to GPS coz they may have seen the GP over the years and have a friendly acquaintance. Some GPS may still refuse to sign , JPs won't sign coz the form asks if they have known you for atleast a year. You also have an option of getting the form signed from someone in your home country who is in the profession listed. I know it's difficult to get the forms and photos sent out to the home country as the Rona delays are horrendous but just wanted to let you know your options. If you go to any agents they might be able to help you with the endorsement by charging you a fee. Good luck!


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi, I have seen people received approval on the day of interview or soon after. My interview & test was done on 23 June 2021 and still no approval yet. Does anyone have email for the Sydney city office? I can email and check if everything is alright with my case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lay Lee said:


> Hi, I have seen people received approval on the day of interview or soon after. My interview & test was done on 23 June 2021 and still no approval yet. Does anyone have email for the Sydney city office? I can email and check if everything is alright with my case?


Call up the citizenship helpline 
Cheers


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

Dears, I got my citizenship application approved on1-Mar and supposed to have ceremony on 13-July which was cancelled due to covid. No notice further than that from my council (Bayside council) or from immigration. 

I have two questions. Would be helpful if somone can help me to answer these questions ...

Can I request virtual ceremony. If so where to request?
Do we receive the virtual ceremony request invite only via e-mail or via the messages in the online.immi account as well ?
Thanks - James


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Dears, I got my citizenship application approved on1-Mar and supposed to have ceremony on 13-July which was cancelled due to covid. No notice further than that from my council (Bayside council) or from immigration.
> 
> I have two questions. Would be helpful if somone can help me to answer these questions ...
> 
> ...


ACT: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
NSW: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
QLD: [email protected]; [email protected]
VIC: [email protected]
WA: [email protected]


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Call up the citizenship helpline
> Cheers


thanks, standard answer given over the phone, wait untill processing time.
Does anyone have an email?


----------



## NInja-k8 (Aug 9, 2021)

Currently completing my Citizenship application. My 2 children are Australian citizens by birth and so is their father. Do i need to list them in the details of children section? The last question 'Does the applicant have any children that are not applying for citizenship including those who are deceased? ' has me confused. Yes i do have children not on the application but it then goes on asking about citizenships of countries that makes me think maybe they don't need to be included.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

NInja-k8 said:


> Currently completing my Citizenship application. My 2 children are Australian citizens by birth and so is their father. Do i need to list them in the details of children section? The last question 'Does the applicant have any children that are not applying for citizenship including those who are deceased? ' has me confused. Yes i do have children not on the application but it then goes on asking about citizenships of countries that makes me think maybe they don't need to be included.


You need to provide their details but not include them as co-applicant. So the answer to that question is definitely yes and then the next one you can just list their citizenships as Australian.


----------



## NInja-k8 (Aug 9, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> You need to provide their details but not include them as co-applicant. So the answer to that question is definitely yes and then the next one you can just list their citizenships as Australian.


Thank you


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi Everyone!
I would like to ask few questions regarding the application.

1. "Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?" on page 3 of the application. Is it referring to PR application or citizenship application (if any)?
2. "Has the applicant had any other residential addresses in the past five years?" Does it also include overseas addresses or just addresses in Australia? I was living in UAE in the past. when I left UAE I stayed at my parent's house in my home country for about two months before moving to Australia. Should I also add it as my past address?
3. When I moved to Australia, I stayed at a friend's place for 10 days before I rented my house. details of these 10 days?
4. I first came to validate my visa in 2017 for about two weeks and stayed at different places like hotels and friends places. Do I need to add details of those as well?

What's your thought on this? Thank you in advance for your valuable feedback. appreciate it. stay safe.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

sdf said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I would like to ask few questions regarding the application.
> 
> 1. "Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?" on page 3 of the application. Is it referring to PR application or citizenship application (if any)?
> ...


1. This is your previous visa which is PR. You need to provide Visa grant number of your PR here.
2. Yes, you need to add all of your addresses where you stayed for last 5 years including overseas addresses and temporary addresses where you stayed for few months
3. Yes, you can include details of those 10 days as your friend's address. In short, it's better to provide all of details accurately
4. Don't think you need to add hotel address if you stay period was short (few days) but do add friend's address where you stayed when you entered Australia, That's what I did in my application.


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

javed16692 said:


> 1. This is your previous visa which is PR. You need to provide Visa grant number of your PR here.
> 2. Yes, you need to add all of your addresses where you stayed for last 5 years including overseas addresses and temporary addresses where you stayed for few months
> 3. Yes, you can include details of those 10 days as your friend's address. In short, it's better to provide all of details accurately
> 4. Don't think you need to add hotel address if you stay period was short (few days) but do add friend's address where you stayed when you entered Australia, That's what I did in my application.


Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

sdf said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I would like to ask few questions regarding the application.
> 
> 1. "Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?" on page 3 of the application. Is it referring to PR application or citizenship application (if any)?
> ...



1. "Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?" on page 3 of the application. Is it referring to PR application or citizenship application (if any)?
Response - It is referring to your previous citizenship application if any and not PR. Jus enter NO and move on to the next question.


----------



## sdf (Jan 2, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> 1. "Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?" on page 3 of the application. Is it referring to PR application or citizenship application (if any)?
> Response - It is referring to your previous citizenship application if any and not PR. Jus enter NO and move on to the next question.


Thank you


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Mudassar_SM said:


> 1. "Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?" on page 3 of the application. Is it referring to PR application or citizenship application (if any)?
> Response - It is referring to your previous citizenship application if any and not PR. Jus enter NO and move on to the next question.


I don't think that's true. It's not asking for your previous citizenship application, it is asking for any previous application which is PR in most of the cases.

It doesn't makes sense to ask previous citizenship application but it does to ask previous visa applications like PR so that they can pull your PR application to see if you are eligible to apply for a citizenship.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> I don't think that's true. It's not asking for your previous citizenship application, it is asking for any previous application which is PR in most of the cases.
> 
> It doesn't makes sense to ask previous citizenship application but it does to ask previous visa applications like PR so that they can pull your PR application to see if you are eligible to apply for a citizenship.



Well, I think the application is for citizenship and the question is not particularly mentioning any visa application rather than just plainly mentioning application.
So, I suppose it shoud be a NO if you dont have any previous citizenship application.

Experts can clarify more...


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

My friend and I had applied to citizenship around same week and got interviewed at Parramatta. He lives in Penrith but I live in parramatta. 
Last week he received an email from Penrith council offering him to wait for attending ceremony later or doing it virtually! He accepted the virtual ceremony which happened after two days from the first email. 
I’m sharing this for everyone to be informed. 
Now, I’m not going to ask why parramatta council is not doing the same!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlapz (Aug 11, 2021)

mxh99 said:


> I just got an invitation for 23-Aug-2021.


I also was invited for ceremony on aug 19, but its still lockdown. Would you think it will still push through?


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> My friend and I had applied to citizenship around same week and got interviewed at Parramatta. He lives in Penrith but I live in parramatta.
> Last week he received an email from Penrith council offering him to wait for attending ceremony later or doing it virtually! He accepted the virtual ceremony which happened after two days from the first email.
> I’m sharing this for everyone to be informed.
> Now, I’m not going to ask why parramatta council is not doing the same!!
> ...


Can you please tell when your and your friend's application got approved.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

does the department that processes the citizenship applications work during lockdowns?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

rajeshrpjha said:


> Can you please tell when your and your friend's application got approved.


Both around mid March for this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

NB said:


> ACT: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
> NSW: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
> QLD: [email protected]; [email protected]
> VIC: [email protected]
> WA: [email protected]


Thanks a lot @NB Appreciate your reply  . I will mail them to ask ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dvinoth86 said:


> does the department that processes the citizenship applications work during lockdowns?


I am not sure if they process citizenship applications at all for vic, lockdowns or not 
All states including NSW issue test invites in 3-4 months but VIC still delays for a year.
Cheers


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

NB said:


> including NSW issue test invites in 3-4 months but VIC still delays for a year.


yes the immitracker shows that people from other states are getting their applications approved faster than VIC. why is vic an exception in terms of processing time?


----------



## jontymorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

My wife and I just received an invitation to attend a virtual ceremony tomorrow! My final timeline:

Council: City of Playford, South Australia
Application date: 16 May 2021
Appointment letter: 30 June 2021
Interview date: 2 July 2021
Approval date: 16 July 2021 (me) / 2 July 2021 (my wife)
Virtual ceremony request: 3 August 2021
Virtual ceremony response: 12 August 2021
Virtual ceremony: 13 August 2021


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

I just noticed that after I have submitted my application for citizenship, I see the following message displayed when i login and see the details of the application.

*Important information*
_*This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.*_
*
You must scan and attach all of the applicant's original documents to this application, including:
*

*Evidence of identity for any children included in this application*
_*Evidence to support the applicant's claims*_
Although I have already attached the documents while submitting the application, not sure why this message is being displayed. Is it the way the system works. Are other people who have submitted their application are seeing the same message.

TIA.
Saurabh


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

jontymorgan said:


> My wife and I just received an invitation to attend a virtual ceremony tomorrow! My final timeline:
> 
> Council: City of Playford, South Australia
> Application date: 16 May 2021
> ...


Wow that’s so quick! Congrats! I have sent a VC request, however I am in VIC so let’s see what they say! Fingers crossed


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

ssood143 said:


> I just noticed that after I have submitted my application for citizenship, I see the following message displayed when i login and see the details of the application.
> 
> *Important information*
> _*This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.*_
> ...


No, I don't see this message for my citizenship application. I have submitted mine last month. 
Maybe go to "Attach documents" section inside your application and check if you can see if you see these documents there.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

marlapz said:


> I also was invited for ceremony on aug 19, but its still lockdown. Would you think it will still push through?


19-Aug-2021 has been postponed, but 23-Aug-2021 is still on. 
I had a chat with Moreland City council just now and came to know that 160 people invited for 19-Aug-21 citizenship ceremony in two groups. 
Also checked the 23-Aug-21 counts but she doesn't have the correct figures. 

The immitracker shows only few are awaited for the citizenship ceremony in Moreland City Council.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

dawn1981 said:


> 19-Aug-2021 has been postponed, but 23-Aug-2021 is still on.
> I had a chat with Moreland City council just now and came to know that 160 people invited for 19-Aug-21 citizenship ceremony in two groups.
> Also checked the 23-Aug-21 counts but she doesn't have the correct figures.
> 
> The immitracker shows only few are awaited for the citizenship ceremony in Moreland City Council.


Any idea about city of Melbourne?


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Any idea about city of Melbourne?


no idea mate. Please contact them. Thanks


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> No, I don't see this message for my citizenship application. I have submitted mine last month.
> Maybe go to "Attach documents" section inside your application and check if you can see if you see these documents there.


I go into the attach documents section, there it says 20 attachments received of 60 maximum.
No option to attach documents.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> I go into the attach documents section, there it says 20 attachments received of 60 maximum.
> No option to attach documents.


Hi,I have the same message on my application as well.I have gone to attach documents and where it showed 0 docs I attached documents but even after that it shows the same message.in my application the kids are on my application and not my wife yet as she will apply in September.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> No, I don't see this message for my citizenship application. I have submitted mine last month.
> Maybe go to "Attach documents" section inside your application and check if you can see if you see these documents there.


Did you have kids on your application as well.I have the same message and I attached the documents again but still shows the same.


----------



## jaswanth-citizenship (May 4, 2021)

Here are my timelines,
Applied Australian citizenship on 30th July 2020
Interview and Approval Date: 18th Dec 2020
Ceremony: 30th August 2021
Place of Ceremony: Brisbane Council


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Did you have kids on your application as well.I have the same message and I attached the documents again but still shows the same.


Its a standard message and no further action is needed if you have already attached the relevant documentation.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Its a standard message and no further action is needed if you have already attached the relevant documentation.


Thanks a lot.I got a bit worried after seeing some posts that it’s not standard message.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Did you have kids on your application as well.I have the same message and I attached the documents again but still shows the same.


Yes mate I have my kid on the application.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> Yes mate I have my kid on the application.


Thanks!I have done what I could and attached all documents and still have that message.no choice but to leave it at that and hope all is well with the application


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I have a contractor role with ATO commencing early September for which I need my citizenship asap (to clear baseline security). I was invited to a ceremony that was supposed to happen on 04/Aug at Brisbane and accepted the new role. Just 3 days before the ceremony, Brisbane went into lockdown and my ceremony is now canceled.
> 
> I sent DHA multiple emails with all docs (contract copy, the requirement for baseline email from ATO, explaining my situation I might lose the contract if I don't get citizenship asap and end jobless, etc),but nothing has happened till now. I called DHA multiple times till today and all they say is 'I have to wait till Dept gets back'..
> 
> Feeling helpless neither dept can even acknowledge my emails/respond nor BCC has any idea when they will be able to conduct the next ceremony..


I just got my virtual ceremony done today morning. I emailed them again on 11/08 stressing on why I need citizenship and consequences(job loss) of not getting my citizenship in time.. To my surprise, I received an invite for VC yesterday and was done with the ceremony today morning.. Hardly took 2 minutes to complete the ceremony. 

To anyone from BCC who got their ceremony cancelled on 04/Aug, you might need to wait a bit longer. BCC has already sent invitations for the next set of applicants(30/Aug). I was told BCC is waiting for Dept to get them a date on which 04/Aug invitees will be placed on...

Timeline:
Applied: 08/Aug/2020
Test/Approve: 20/Nov/20
Ceremony: 04/Aug/21 (cancelled)
VC: 13/Aug/21
Council: Brisbane city council


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I just got my virtual ceremony done today morning. I emailed them again on 11/08 stressing on why I need citizenship and consequences(job loss) of not getting my citizenship in time.. To my surprise, I received an invite for VC yesterday and was done with the ceremony today morning.. Hardly took 2 minutes to complete the ceremony.
> 
> To anyone from BCC who got their ceremony cancelled on 04/Aug, you might need to wait a bit longer. BCC has already sent invitations for the next set of applicants(30/Aug). I was told BCC is waiting for Dept to get them a date on which 04/Aug invitees will be placed on...
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi All
Those who completed the virtual ceremony in NSW, how long did it take you to receive the citizenship certificate? Did you receive it by post at your address? Or did you collect it from somewhere (Aus post office etc.) ?


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi everyone, upon lodging my application, I've realised that I've made a small error (put the wrong state name in one of the previous addresses). What is the process for making amendments to the citizenship application? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> Hi everyone, upon lodging my application, I've realised that I've made a small error (put the wrong state name in one of the previous addresses). What is the process for making amendments to the citizenship application? Thanks.


You can call up the helpline and ask them to correct it
Cheers


----------



## LanaAbs (Dec 5, 2020)

I cannot believe it but I have finally received the invitation to the citizenship ceremony (Brisbane City Council)! The ceremony is in South Bank, and I received my invitation by email.
My timeline:
Applied: 23/01/20
Test: 6/01/21
Approved: 15/01/21
Invitation: 12/08/21
Ceremony: 30/08/21


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

LanaAbs said:


> I cannot believe it but I have finally received the invitation to the citizenship ceremony (Brisbane City Council)! The ceremony is in South Bank, and I received my invitation by email.
> My timeline:
> Applied: 23/01/20
> Test: 6/01/21
> ...


Congratulations!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

LanaAbs said:


> I cannot believe it but I have finally received the invitation to the citizenship ceremony (Brisbane City Council)! The ceremony is in South Bank, and I received my invitation by email.
> My timeline:
> Applied: 23/01/20
> Test: 6/01/21
> ...


congrats!!


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Given the ongoing lockdowns in multiple AUS cities, will DHA reintroduce virtual ceremonies for all?


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Experts,

Can anyone please guide me on below query?

Background -
I will be eligible to apply for Australian citizenship (by conferral) by meeting their residence criteria etc in another a month time, however there is divorce case filed by me in India which is still ongoing since last 5 years now.
During my PR application I have attached court documents and successfully received my grant.

Questions -
1. Now for citizenship application, will it impact because i have ongoing divorce case (contested) and permanent maintenance case(CRPC 125)? 

2. Since in the citizenship application, under one of the question any obligation to overseas court -I am presuming that I have to submit the latest court document in my application. Is it correct?

3. Assuming India Court case may take more time, I am not sure when I would get divorce order in hand. 
Any advise how I can procced with my citizenship application?

Note - there is no domestic violence case or FIR on my name in India.


----------



## mxh99 (Apr 20, 2021)

dawn1981 said:


> 19-Aug-2021 has been postponed, but 23-Aug-2021 is still on.
> I had a chat with Moreland City council just now and came to know that 160 people invited for 19-Aug-21 citizenship ceremony in two groups.
> Also checked the 23-Aug-21 counts but she doesn't have the correct figures.
> 
> The immitracker shows only few are awaited for the citizenship ceremony in Moreland City Council.


23-Aug-21 is now also postponed according to the website.


----------



## hughmann (Jun 21, 2021)

Question for everyone out there. I finally got my approval, dated for 6 weeks ago. Apparently there were issues with the Post. Are you supposed to get the ceremony invite by email or by post? I am located in the ACT. I am dreading getting anything urgent by post now.


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,
I am waiting for citizenship ceremony invitation.
I applied on 28 October 2020.
Took citizenship test on 06 May 2021 and approved the same day.
Anybody has received invitation for virtual ceremony?
And what date approvals are getting invitations?
Any information will be helpful.
City of Sydney council.


----------



## konstantine (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Regarding the Evidence of arrival in Australia, are the details of my previous passport, on which I made first entry, adequate? Or are they asking specifically to see the page of the passport with the relevant VISA stamp? I looked at my previous passport on which I made first entry and there is no VISA stamp anywhere that I can find.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

konstantine said:


> Hi everyone,
> Regarding the Evidence of arrival in Australia, are the details of my previous passport, on which I made first entry, adequate? Or are they asking specifically to see the page of the passport with the relevant VISA stamp? I looked at my previous passport on which I made first entry and there is no VISA stamp anywhere that I can find.


You can add passport used for arrival as mentioned by you and in the interim request for international movement records on immi website and it takes 3-4 weeks and add that later when you receive it.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

asheesh said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting for citizenship ceremony invitation.
> I applied on 28 October 2020.
> Took citizenship test on 06 May 2021 and approved the same day.
> ...


City of Sydney citizenship ceremonies
Our in-person ceremonies are on hold due to the current lockdown.

We’ve started online ceremonies for people who live in the City of Sydney local area. You will be given the opportunity to attend an online ceremony or wait for an in-person ceremony when it is safe to do so.

As online ceremonies are much smaller it will take time to work through our waiting list and this will be done in order of when you were approved. Please be patient, emailing or phoning us will not make it happen any faster.

If you have compassionate or compelling grounds for a ceremony please contact the Department of Home Affairs directly.

Invitations are sent by email, so be sure your email and other contact details are up to date in your Immi account.

Invitations will come from [email protected]. You should add this email address to your contacts to ensure the invitation will not go to your spam or junk mail.

Please note, our ceremonies are for people in the City of Sydney local area only. If you don’t live in this area you need to contact your local council.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> City of Sydney citizenship ceremonies
> Our in-person ceremonies are on hold due to the current lockdown.
> 
> We’ve started online ceremonies for people who live in the City of Sydney local area. You will be given the opportunity to attend an online ceremony or wait for an in-person ceremony when it is safe to do so.
> ...


That is awesome! I wonder why they are not doing this in other places with lockdowns like VIC? Given there is a backlog in Vic?!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> That is awesome! I wonder why they are not doing this in other places with lockdowns like VIC? Given there is a backlog in Vic?!


Interestingly not all councils even in NSW are doing the online ceremonies due to lockdown.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Good news for city of Paramatta council approved applicants waiting for ceremony.
City of Parramatta Council has resumed its virtual citizenship ceremony program to ensure our community members are able to receive their Australian Citizenship within the COVID-19 restrictions.

Conferees will be provided the opportunity to attend a virtual ceremony in the order their application was approved by the Department of Home Affairs


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on below query?
> 
> ...


Can anyone please comment on above query please?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

rkumar_N said:


> Can anyone please comment on above query please?


Suggest you clarify with a registered mara agent for this.unless there is a member with similar experience who can comment.I doubt generic advise should be sought out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on below query?
> 
> ...


Just simply apply normally 
Don’t hide anything and give the latest court case status in india
Of the DHA has any apprehension, they will get back to you
Till such time no point in spending money on Mara agents 
Cheers


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> <*SNIP*> SA applications are getting interviews ,approval and ceremony really soon within 1-3 months.


Is it because SA is a small state?


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Good news for city of Paramatta council approved applicants waiting for ceremony.
> City of Parramatta Council has resumed its virtual citizenship ceremony program to ensure our community members are able to receive their Australian Citizenship within the COVID-19 restrictions.
> 
> Conferees will be provided the opportunity to attend a virtual ceremony in the order their application was approved by the Department of Home Affairs


Blacktown Council has also started Virtual Ceremony! I guess that's the case for all councils across Greater Sydney.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthiktk said:


> Blacktown Council has also started Virtual Ceremony! I guess that's the case for all councils across Greater Sydney.


NSW and DHA are buddies 
NSW can get all the help it wants from DHA to expedite the citizenship process
But when it comes to VIC, it’s just the opposite 
Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Now that citizenship ceremonies are starting is there a chance that invitation to tests, interview could also start


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Now that citizenship ceremonies are starting is there a chance that invitation to tests, interview could also start


Citizenship ceremonies are being done online
There is not a chance that tests and interviews will,be conducted online as it involves physical verification of documents 
Cheers


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

NB said:


> Just simply apply normally
> Don’t hide anything and give the latest court case status in india
> Of the DHA has any apprehension, they will get back to you
> Till such time no point in spending money on Mara agents
> Cheers


Thanks NB and Vinodn007 for your response.

Does anyone know if Indian PCC (applied for Citizenship purpose) displays such details if anyone has any ongoing family/civil suite? 
Note -I haven't see any such details when PCC applied for PR purpose.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

rkumar_N said:


> Thanks NB and Vinodn007 for your response.
> 
> Does anyone know if Indian PCC (applied for Citizenship purpose) displays such details if anyone has any ongoing family/civil suite?
> Note -I haven't see any such details when PCC applied for PR purpose.


As far I know, civil matters do not show up on the PCC and it does not affect the immigration process. However, if there is an FIR on your name then that's a tricky business. To this end, I am not a lawyer and I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> As far I know, civil matters do not show up on the PCC and it does not affect the immigration process. However, if there is an FIR on your name then that's a tricky business. To this end, I am not a lawyer and I could be entirely wrong.


Thanks Sunpreet.
no FIR against me. Hopefully Family or civil matters doesn't impact immigration process.
Anyone has gone through similar situation where applied or received Aus Citizenship while divorce case is in progress in India?


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

NB said:


> NSW and DHA are buddies
> NSW can get all the help it wants from DHA to expedite the citizenship process
> But when it comes to VIC, it’s just the opposite
> Cheers


You reckon we could write an email requesting one in VIC?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

sreeramb93 said:


> Is it because SA is a small state?


More so less impact of lockdown so interviews and tests can happen and ceremonies following the same as less backlog


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> You reckon we could write an email requesting one in VIC?


VICTROIAN Govt. is very shameless in this matter. They are liberals who want to have 'Photo-Sessions and Victory Parades' to show their diversity and inclusion which can be only achieved in face 2 face ceremonies. Anyways I have written one complaint to immigration department and 2nd to Vic Govt. I think it is time Victorian Applicants start making some noise!

Immigration Dept. Email:

Subject: Online Citizenship Ceremonies Not Happening In Victoria

I am a prospective Australian citizen. I have observed that many Australian States (e.g., NSW) still conducting the online citizenship ceremonies in these difficult times. 

My question to Federal Government is that Why the state Govt. of Victoria is not allowing/instructing the local councils to conduct the online ceremonies? All citizenship applicants should be treated the same because applications are submitted to Australian Govt. not to the Victorian Govt.

Victoria based citizenship applicants on online forums are complaining that Victorian applicants have to wait more 6-7 months more for the ceremony than the applicants of other states. Also, the non availability of online ceremonies is creating a huge backlog for Victorian applicants. 

Kindly instruct the Victorian Govt. to start the online ceremonies state-wide as soon as possible, it would be safer than face-to-face ceremonies and much efficient. If Victorian Govt. can't do it, Federal Govt. needs to intervene and start conducting the ceremonies on their own. 

Regards,


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Bawa G said:


> VICTROIAN Govt. is very shameless in this matter. They are liberals who want to have 'Photo-Sessions and Victory Parades' to show their diversity and inclusion which can be only achieved in face 2 face ceremonies. Anyways I have written one complaint to immigration department and 2nd to Vic Govt. I think it is time Victorian Applicants start making some noise!
> 
> Immigration Dept. Email:
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Keep us posted if they reply please! I have sent plenty of emails 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bawa G said:


> VICTROIAN Govt. is very shameless in this matter. They are liberals who want to have 'Photo-Sessions and Victory Parades' to show their diversity and inclusion which can be only achieved in face 2 face ceremonies. Anyways I have written one complaint to immigration department and 2nd to Vic Govt. I think it is time Victorian Applicants start making some noise!
> 
> Immigration Dept. Email:
> 
> ...


You are absolutely misinformed 
There is no delay in citizenship ceremonies in VIC as there are such few approvals
The federal government is to be blamed for the delays in citizenship in VIC
Test invites are issued in 3-4 months all over Australia including Sydney which is more populated then Melbourne whereas VIC applicants have to wait for nearly 10-12 months
If at all you have to start a petition, ensure that the delay in tests are corrected first and then only the question of ceremony arises
Cheers


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

NB said:


> You are absolutely misinformed
> There is no delay in citizenship ceremonies in VIC as there are such few approvals
> The federal government is to be blamed for the delays in citizenship in VIC
> Test invites are issued in 3-4 months all over Australia including Sydney which is more populated then Melbourne whereas VIC applicants have to wait for nearly 10-12 months
> ...


I 100% agree with you about tests and interviews; my only concern is the online citizenship ceremony. Local councils are not conducting them or just not showing the willingness to do it! I yesterday checked with Moreland council, and they just simply said no online ceremonies and face 2 face ceremonies suspended. I mean "What the hell"!


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

NB said:


> You are absolutely misinformed
> There is no delay in citizenship ceremonies in VIC as there are such few approvals
> The federal government is to be blamed for the delays in citizenship in VIC
> Test invites are issued in 3-4 months all over Australia including Sydney which is more populated then Melbourne whereas VIC applicants have to wait for nearly 10-12 months
> ...


Tests are delayed due to on and off lockdowns FYI . Since Pandemic started Victoria always had restriction on number people inside work place. it never crossed beyond 50%.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

I understand that citizenship ceremonies are conducted by Local government councils, but what about the test and interviews? Are they under the jurisdiction of Local Government Councils or DHA. i mean does the citizenship test/interviews depend on LGA you have mentioned in your application.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

usankara said:


> Tests are delayed due to on and off lockdowns FYI . Since Pandemic started Victoria always had restriction on number people inside work place. it never crossed beyond 50%.


Agree that tests/interview always get delayed whenever there is a lockdown.thanks to the online ceremonies being resumed at least that backlog will not build up as much so when delayed applicants from tests are approved at some point when interviews resume the ceremonies whether online or in person should occurs in reasonable timeframe.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> I understand that citizenship ceremonies are conducted by Local government councils, but what about the test and interviews? Are they under the jurisdiction of Local Government Councils or DHA. i mean does the citizenship test/interviews depend on LGA you have mentioned in your application.


It depends on volume of applications received and processed by DHA and each application being assessed as unique so we can queue up for the interview and test.LGA may not have an impact on the application processing but dates for interview due to volume of cases ahead of us who are waiting for an interview.So any lockdown will directly affect the wait time for interviews as they are only in person. In short I doubt lga has bearing on the interview timeline but definitely ceremonies.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

vinodn007 said:


> It depends on volume of applications received and processed by DHA and each application being assessed as unique so we can queue up for the interview and test.LGA may not have an impact on the application processing but dates for interview due to volume of cases ahead of us who are waiting for an interview.So any lockdown will directly affect the wait time for interviews as they are only in person. In short I doubt lga has bearing on the interview timeline but definitely ceremonies.


But why is that applications from other states are approved way before the applications from Victoria?


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> VICTROIAN Govt. is very shameless in this matter. They are liberals who want to have 'Photo-Sessions and Victory Parades' to show their diversity and inclusion which can be only achieved in face 2 face ceremonies. Anyways I have written one complaint to immigration department and 2nd to Vic Govt. I think it is time Victorian Applicants start making some noise!
> 
> Immigration Dept. Email:
> 
> ...


To all of the Victorian applicants, if you agree with me; kindly raise your voice and raise a complaint.

Also ask other applicants to do the same. I am just not able to understand that why Victorian Local Councils can't conduct online ceremonies? They will keep increasing the backlogs but won't go for the online option which is way more safer than any face to face ceremonies.

I am just out of words and it makes me sick 

Blacktown City Council 451 applicants got citizenship via online ceremonies in one day:









Council’s record ‘virtual’ citizenship ceremonies


Blacktown City has welcomed hundreds of Australia’s newest citizens, including an expectant mother from her hospital bed, at virtual ceremonies during




www.miragenews.com


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

dvinoth86 said:


> But why is that applications from other states are approved way before the applications from Victoria?


Because less interviews means less approval.less interviews because there is lockdown and interview cannot happen.similar to what is happening in new nsw since June no interviews after lockdown.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> I 100% agree with you about tests and interviews; my only concern is the online citizenship ceremony. Local councils are not conducting them or just not showing the willingness to do it! I yesterday checked with Moreland council, and they just simply said no online ceremonies and face 2 face ceremonies suspended. I mean "What the hell"!





Bawa G said:


> To all of the Victorian applicants, if you agree with me; kindly raise your voice and raise a complaint.
> 
> Also ask other applicants to do the same. I am just not able to understand that why Victorian Local Councils can't conduct online ceremonies? They will keep increasing the backlogs but won't go for the online option which is way more safer than any face to face ceremonies.
> 
> ...


you are right mate. Victorian’s have to raise the voice to the concern department at the earliest. Lockdowns are common in our daily life now. As per my understanding more than 600 plus people are awaiting their citizenship ceremonies in Moreland city council, Melbourne only.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

With lockdown extended in NSW till September now expect delay and backlog for applicants awaiting test/interview post submission.hopefully with ceremonies being online there will be less wait time once interviews resume and applications are approved.


----------



## Thao MW (Jul 11, 2021)

Anyone still waiting for their ceremony from November 2020 in Brisbane please? My parents have been waiting for 9 months and still haven’t heard anything from them. We tried to contact Brisbane council but they told us to contact the Home Affairs. We had contacted the Home Affairs earlier but they didn’t help at all. This is so frustrating. Anything else we can do about this please? Thank you.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

sreeramb93 said:


> Is it because SA is a small state?


It differs from case to case, my mate's applied in June 2021 and the status still shows "Received ". Hard to predict.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

newapplicant2021 said:


> It differs from case to case, my mate's applied in June 2021 and the status still shows "Received ". Hard to predict.


That right and can vary case to case.but usually for a less complicated and straightforward case with all documentation in place SA applicants are really being processed soon and also ceremony post approval is quick.
I applied in NSW and so did my friend around 24th June 2021 and he got contact to provide some documents and I am still in received status.so June applications are being worked on.when we get interview is dependent on lockdown which is a new issue altogether.before lockdown even NSW average was 3-4 months for an interview which was pretty good for a large state.


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

Received invitation for online ceremony. Time lines as follows:
Application date - 4th Nov
Citizenship Interview & test date notification - 21st April
DHA provided date for test - 12th May
Pushed it to 19th May
Appeared test & approved on Same day -19th May
Blacktown council
Online ceremony invitation - 20th Aug & accepted on same day.
Document verification - 3rd Sep 2021.
Ceremony date - 4th Sep 2021.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

$andeep said:


> Received invitation for online ceremony. Time lines as follows:
> Application date - 4th Nov
> Citizenship Interview & test date notification - 21st April
> DHA provided date for test - 12th May
> ...


Thank you for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi all - what did you all do for the photograph on the application? It's a bit unclear to me how it should be scanned (because if you physically scan it on a photocopier then it comes out in a format that isn't valid for the Department). Are there any apps you suggest to scan it? Or did you take a photo of the picture?

Thanks


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

markdaniels said:


> Hi all - what did you all do for the photograph on the application? It's a bit unclear to me how it should be scanned (because if you physically scan it on a photocopier then it comes out in a format that isn't valid for the Department). Are there any apps you suggest to scan it? Or did you take a photo of the picture?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

You can save it as .pdf file and you can then convert it to any other format using freely available online tools (just google search it). Moreover, I simply took the photo with my phone and uploaded it, as I do not have access to the scanner due to the covid. If the case officer will have an issue with it then he/she will ask for another version of it. I did the same when I applied for my PR and I never had an issue.

All the best.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> I just noticed that after I have submitted my application for citizenship, I see the following message displayed when i login and see the details of the application.
> 
> *Important information*
> _*This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.*_
> ...


Yes I also have the same message in my Immi account. I also attached all the required documents.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> NSW and DHA are buddies
> NSW can get all the help it wants from DHA to expedite the citizenship process
> But when it comes to VIC, it’s just the opposite
> Cheers


NSW all is "gold standard"  when it comes to Victoria, that is not the case


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Citizenship processing times were updated on 20 August 2021. Compared to June 2021, they received only 12,666 applications in July 2021 whereas in June 2021 it was 26,197. and the overall number of pending applications (for Australian citizenship by conferral) reduced from 139,839 to 134,808.


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

Thao MW said:


> Anyone still waiting for their ceremony from November 2020 in Brisbane please? My parents have been waiting for 9 months and still haven’t heard anything from them. We tried to contact Brisbane council but they told us to contact the Home Affairs. We had contacted the Home Affairs earlier but they didn’t help at all. This is so frustrating. Anything else we can do about this please? Thank you.


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi there. What suburb or Ward do you reside in?


----------



## Thao MW (Jul 11, 2021)

JoeP2016 said:


> Hi there. What suburb or Ward do you reside in?


We are in Loganholme.


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

Thao MW said:


> We are in Loganholme.


Loganholme ceremonies are undertaken by City of Logan.


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

Thao MW said:


> We are in Loganholme.


Logan City Coubcil will be hosting your ceremony


----------



## Thao MW (Jul 11, 2021)

JoeP2016 said:


> Logan City Coubcil will be hosting your ceremony


Thanks so much for your reply. We contacted Logan City Council but they told us to contact DHA. When we contacted DHA, they told us to wait for the mail.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thao MW said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. We contacted Logan City Council but they told us to contact DHA. When we contacted DHA, they told us to wait for the mail.


Try sending an email to mailto:[email protected] and see what they say.give all application details s and ask when are the ceremony dates for upcoming ceremonies if they can’t particularly mention yours and ask how many they plan to call in one ceremony.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi Expats,
Does citizenship approval comes in email or regular mail? I can see my application status changed to approve in immi account but no email correspondence received.

Also, NSW/Sydney applicants are automatically eligible for online ceremonies or should I email DHA? what are the emails for Sydney?

Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lay Lee said:


> Hi Expats,
> Does citizenship approval comes in email or regular mail? I can see my application status changed to approve in immi account but no email correspondence received.
> 
> Also, NSW/Sydney applicants are automatically eligible for online ceremonies or should I email DHA? what are the emails for Sydney?
> ...


Congrats! You will receive the email for citizenship ceremony when you are due per the waiting list and don’t have to do anything yet.
You will likely also get a post mail for your approval letter.


----------



## Sreeds (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum, seeking advice. 

We are in the process of applying for Australian Citizenship, but my son's (6 yrs old) passport has expired on Dec'20. Can we submit the expired passport or do we have to first renew his passport and then apply for citizenship?

TIA


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> To all of the Victorian applicants, if you agree with me; kindly raise your voice and raise a complaint.
> 
> Also ask other applicants to do the same. I am just not able to understand that why Victorian Local Councils can't conduct online ceremonies? They will keep increasing the backlogs but won't go for the online option which is way more safer than any face to face ceremonies.
> 
> ...


Hi Victorian Applicants,
I had a chat with Moreland City Council this morning and they are going to start the Virtual Ceremonies soon.Hopefully by next week or following weeks. Last year they have done 8 applicants per day and 40 applicants per week, however this time they are going to do similar to Blacktown City Council, NSW. The current outstanding in Moreland city council as now is 600 applicants since this late April to June 2021.

Thanks,


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

dawn1981 said:


> Hi Victorian Applicants,
> I had a chat with Moreland City Council this morning and they are going to start the Virtual Ceremonies soon.Hopefully by next week or following weeks. Last year they have done 8 applicants per day and 40 applicants per week, however this time they are going to do similar to Blacktown City Council, NSW. The current outstanding in Moreland city council as now is 600 applicants since this late April to June 2021.
> 
> Thanks,


Great news! Is this only for Moreland or for Victoria in general?


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Great news! Is this only for Moreland or for Victoria in general?


As per my understanding the whole Victoria is going to do the same.


----------



## Thao MW (Jul 11, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Try sending an email to mailto:[email protected] and see what they say.give all application details s and ask when are the ceremony dates for upcoming ceremonies if they can’t particularly mention yours and ask how many they plan to call in one ceremony.


Thank you very much for your info. I’ll send them an email and see what they say. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> To all of the Victorian applicants, if you agree with me; kindly raise your voice and raise a complaint.
> 
> Also ask other applicants to do the same. I am just not able to understand that why Victorian Local Councils can't conduct online ceremonies? They will keep increasing the backlogs but won't go for the online option which is way more safer than any face to face ceremonies.
> 
> ...


SHAME, SHAME, SHAME, SHAME, SHAME and SHAME on Victorian Gov't! What an incompetent bunch 

Here is another example of Online Citizenship ceremony:









Blacktown City welcomes hundreds of new Aussie citizens online


There were smiles all round and some tears of joy when close to 450 residents were welcomed as new Australian citizens in the latest day of Blacktown




www.miragenews.com


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> SHAME, SHAME, SHAME, SHAME, SHAME and SHAME on Victorian Gov't! What an incompetent bunch
> 
> Here is another one example of Online Citizenship ceremony:
> 
> ...


Hi,from another member who posted Victoria will also be starting virtual ceremony soon.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi,from another member who posted Victoria will also be starting virtual ceremony soon.


Soon???????

Mate! Vic Gov't is just lame, lazy and so late in their decisions and actions. I am just not able to understand, what can be the safest way other than the Online ceremonies in these days? Why they haven't started it already? They have done online ceremonies last year, why not continue them! I am speechless and frustrated


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> Soon???????
> 
> Mate! Vic Gov't is just lame, lazy and so late in their decisions and actions. I am just not able to understand, what can be the safest way other than the Online ceremonies in these days? Why they haven't started it already? They have done online ceremonies last year, why not continue them! I am speechless and frustrated


Only if wishes were horses!understand the frustration mate!


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

Maroondah city council (VIC) has a citizenship ceremony on the 8th September, the council is planning to turn that ceremony into a virtual one. They said nothing is confirmed, but they will let me know by this weekend. They also confirmed that i am in that ceremony invitation list. 

Test date : 13th May 2021 (approved on the same day)


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

Thao MW said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. We contacted Logan City Council but they told us to contact DHA. When we contacted DHA, they told us to wait for the mail.


If you don’t receive a reply , contact your local councillor. If that doesn’t work contact your local MP/federal member. If that doesn’t work contact a migration lawyer. 
Note: after 12 months of approval , your application for citizenship is cancelled according to the approval letter.The Department of Home Affairs will offer you nothing but a referral to the website timeframes. You’ll be then told to await correspondence. That will cost you a waste of about 30 mins waiting to speaking to someone.


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

JoeP2016 said:


> If you don’t receive a reply , contact your local councillor. If that doesn’t work contact your local MP/federal member. If that doesn’t work contact a migration lawyer.
> Note: after 12 months of approval , your application for citizenship is cancelled according to the approval letter.The Department of Home Affairs will offer you nothing but a referral to the website timeframes. You’ll be then told to await correspondence. That will cost you a waste of about 30 mins waiting to speaking to someone.


One of the most ludicrous reasons you can be Given if your citizenship ceremony in September is cancelled in Queensland is COVID. Perhaps they can predict a lockdown in advance!


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

kumardeepak said:


> Maroondah city council (VIC) has a citizenship ceremony on the 8th September, the council is planning to turn that ceremony into a virtual one. They said nothing is confirmed, but they will let me know by this weekend. They also confirmed that i am in that ceremony invitation list.
> 
> Test date : 13th May 2021 (approved on the same day)


Awesome! I called City of Melbourne and they had no information for me. Have you received your invite yet?


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Only if wishes were horses!understand the frustration mate!


Just called the Moreland Council and as expected the confirmed that no online ceremony is scheduled as of now. I asked her is this the council decision of Victorian Govt's decision? 

Guess what? It's the discretion of Vic Gov't. Local councils don't have a say in it 

Fun Fact: She said, last year we conducted online ceremonies; "I just don't know why we are not doing it anymore"


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Awesome! I called City of Melbourne and they had no information for me. Have you received your invite yet?


I haven't received any invite. The lady said they haven't finalised anything yet, she said they will send an email by end of this week.


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Awesome! I called City of Melbourne and they had no information for me. Have you received your invite yet?


I just received the invitation for the virtual ceremony. There are around 70 people taking oath.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

kumardeepak said:


> I just received the invitation for the virtual ceremony. There are around 70 people taking oath.


congrats!


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> Soon???????
> 
> Mate! Vic Gov't is just lame, lazy and so late in their decisions and actions. I am just not able to understand, what can be the safest way other than the Online ceremonies in these days? Why they haven't started it already? They have done online ceremonies last year, why not continue them! I am speechless and frustrated


I ex


Bawa G said:


> Just called the Moreland Council and as expected the confirmed that no online ceremony is scheduled as of now. I asked her is this the council decision of Victorian Govt's decision?
> 
> Guess what? It's the discretion of Vic Gov't. Local councils don't have a say in it
> 
> Fun Fact: She said, last year we conducted online ceremonies; "I just don't know why we are not doing it anymore"


Moreland city council will start the virtual ceremonies from 13 Sep 21


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

I need to Apply for Australian Citizenship, I just need to confirm for which Tab needs to select, is it " Citizenship Conferral" or "Evidence of Australian Citizenship".


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi. Anyone waiting for ceremony in The Hills Council, Sydney? Have you got any info when they might start virutal ceremonies?


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

City of Melbourne said they have a ceremony on 15 September which will be virtual. Anyone received invites for the same?


----------



## Mo-k (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi all. I attended online ceremony 22nd July in Victoria after many weeks of waiting and cancelling a couple of face to face ceremonies.

Up to this moment (almost 5 weeks waiting), I have not yet received my Citizenship Certificate. After many calls and emails to DHA, I finally get the reply that my cert is in the office and no on attends there to mail it to me - and this can happen after easing the restrictions. 

I am not sure how to feel about that. I can get any product delivered to me when I buy it online... and passport offices are also open, but no one can send me my citizenship certificate. Can someone advise please ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mo-k said:


> Hi all. I attended online ceremony 22nd July in Victoria after many weeks of waiting and cancelling a couple of face to face ceremonies.
> 
> Up to this moment (almost 5 weeks waiting), I have not yet received my Citizenship Certificate. After many calls and emails to DHA, I finally get the reply that my cert is in the office and no on attends there to mail it to me - and this can happen after easing the restrictions.
> 
> I am not sure how to feel about that. I can get any product delivered to me when I buy it online... and passport offices are also open, but no one can send me my citizenship certificate. Can someone advise please ?


What can anyone do ?
This covid shutdown has thrown all arrangements haywire
You can call up the citizenship helpline and request them to put in a word
screaming and ranting will only make things worse 

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Jasmin FR said:


> I need to Apply for Australian Citizenship, I just need to confirm for which Tab needs to select, is it " Citizenship Conferral" or "Evidence of Australian Citizenship".


Citizenship Conferral


----------



## Mo-k (Aug 26, 2021)

NB said:


> What can anyone do ?
> This covid shutdown has thrown all arrangements haywire
> You can call up the citizenship helpline and request them to put in a word
> screaming and ranting will only make things worse
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB. Yea trying to reach out to the helpline again. No screaming and ranting of course.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Mo-k said:


> Thanks for the reply NB. Yea trying to reach out to the helpline again. No screaming and ranting of course.


Hey, when were you approved? Which council? When was your original ceremony date?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone got in touch with Parramatta council about VC rolling out?


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if Casey Council in Victoria doing any VC?


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Does anyone know if Casey Council in Victoria doing any VC?


Call them and ask


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi, Can someone please advise me on this - I have applied for Aus CItizenship a few weeks back. I have applied for myself, my wife, and 2 kids ( 8, 17 yr) from my immi-account. My son's application is "Approved" but the rest of our applications are still showing as "Received". Can I expect someone to look at them in few days as I have already one application approved for my son?


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Call them and ask


I called them but they suggested to contact DHA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi, Can someone please advise me on this - I have applied for Aus CItizenship a few weeks back. I have applied for myself, my wife, and 2 kids ( 8, 17 yr) from my immi-account. My son's application is "Approved" but the rest of our applications are still showing as "Received". Can I expect someone to look at them in few days as I have already one application approved for my son?


Each application is separately assessed on its own merits
One family member approval doesn’t mean anything 
You will have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi, Can someone please advise me on this - I have applied for Aus CItizenship a few weeks back. I have applied for myself, my wife, and 2 kids ( 8, 17 yr) from my immi-account. My son's application is "Approved" but the rest of our applications are still showing as "Received". Can I expect someone to look at them in few days as I have already one application approved for my son?


When was the interview/test conducted for your application?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> When was the interview/test conducted for your application?


No Interview/test conducted so far. I just applied online and my son’s application got ‘approved’


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

rahejarajeev said:


> No Interview/test conducted so far. I just applied online and my son’s application got ‘approved’


That’s a new one.thanks for the reply.what are your application date please and which kid 8 or 17 years got approved


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

That’s for my my son as I have to file a seperate application for him as he is over 16 Yrs.


----------



## Chrihan (Jun 17, 2021)

Quick question. What is the cut off date for ceremonies with respect to approval dates? The next ceremony will be almost 3 months from when I received my approval. I live in regional Qld.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chrihan said:


> Quick question. What is the cut off date for ceremonies with respect to approval dates? The next ceremony will be almost 3 months from when I received my approval. I live in regional Qld.


You can have the ceremony within 1 year from the date of approval
Long way to go
Cheers


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

hey guys, hey NB !



I'm waiting for my citizenship ceromony in Melbourne, and I got my first (minor?) offense during lockdown for unlawful gathering, even though it was for essential goods - which I have to explain through court now.... 


But assuming I'll have to go through that infringement notice, my concern is, would this affect my citizenship application outcome ? I'm already approved and I'm waiting for my ceromony invite.... If I remember correctly background checks are done before the test. Right ? Anyone please enlighten me and tell me I have nothing to be worried about ?


----------



## Pkboy (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi everyone, Is there anyone waiting for citizenship ceremony in Cumberland council? Any idea about cut off dates? Thanks in advance


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Guys any idea how long it is taking from citizenship ceremony to recieving the certificate. I know the guidance is 3 weeks but any actual tes experienced by people ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hasn01 said:


> Hi Guys any idea how long it is taking from citizenship ceremony to recieving the certificate. I know the guidance is 3 weeks but any actual tes experienced by people ?


Most people get it in a week
It’s the lockdown that’s throwing everything haywire
The past experience of members will not help you as this is an unprecedented situation 
Cheers


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

rahejarajeev said:


> No Interview/test conducted so far. I just applied online and my son’s application got ‘approved’


The same happened for my 16-year old child too. No test or interview, but the application that was lodged on July 12, 2021 was approved on August 23, 2021! The rest of us are still 'Received' (including a < 16 year old child who was added under 1 parent.)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

bajis said:


> The same happened for my 16-year old child too. No test or interview, but the application that was lodged on July 12, 2021 was approved on August 23, 2021! The rest of us are still 'Received' (including a < 16 year old child who was added under 1 parent.)


In my case I got 2 kids 11 and 6 and myself as it’s in received status since 24th June 2021.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> In my case I got 2 kids 11 and 6 and myself as it’s in received status since 24th June 2021.


I also applied with 2 kids (13Y and 7Y) under my application on 08May2021.
Still in RECIEVED Status - Hornsby(Sydney)


----------



## Thao MW (Jul 11, 2021)

JoeP2016 said:


> If you don’t receive a reply , contact your local councillor. If that doesn’t work contact your local MP/federal member. If that doesn’t work contact a migration lawyer.
> Note: after 12 months of approval , your application for citizenship is cancelled according to the approval letter.The Department of Home Affairs will offer you nothing but a referral to the website timeframes. You’ll be then told to await correspondence. That will cost you a waste of about 30 mins waiting to speaking to someone.



Thank you so much for your advice, you guys are awesome. 
I was going to send them an email but we received the invitation last Friday. This is the timeline:

Application date - 05/10/2020
Approved date - 19/11/2020 Loganholme council 
Ceremony invitation - 27/08/2021 (it says 19/08/2021 when the invitation sent out but we didn’t receive it until 27/08/2021)
Ceremony date - 17/09/2021

Please note that my parents were over 60 when they applied for their citizenship so they didn’t have to sit the test.
Thanks everyone for your help, we really appreciate it. I hope you all will get your citizenship soon.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Anyone received an invite for online ceremony City of Melbourne 15 September?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm with the City of Melbourne council 

29 Oct 2019 - Applied
? Apr 2021 - Approved

I've been changing location and states for work this whole time so quite a lot of delays ofc... Still no invitations !


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> I'm with the City of Melbourne council
> 
> 29 Oct 2019 - Applied
> ? Apr 2021 - Approved
> ...


invitation to the ceromony of course. 


I called the dept of immi and they said I couldn't ask for my status in the queue even if I've been waiting for more than 1 year. There's plenty of misinformation in here, don't know why people keep suggesting to contact and ask for your status in queue.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> invitation to the ceromony of course.
> 
> 
> I called the dept of immi and they said I couldn't ask for my status in the queue even if I've been waiting for more than 1 year. There's plenty of misinformation in here, don't know why people keep suggesting to contact and ask for your status in queue.


People are sharing their experience only as a good will and is not binding on anyone to follow.it works for some and doesn’t for another.at least you called and tried.better than no action taken isn’t it.why blame other who are only suggesting to be helpful based on various experiences.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

That was feedback rather than blaming, calm down.


In my opinion if you don't know something and if you're suggesting it to others and sounding confident,it's going to work against peoples'case rather than work for them. It's misinformation and that so called "good will" is way more harmful than actual "bad will". "Stupid" is more harmful than "evil".

If I was blaming I would instead say "You're full of ****" and cut it short for you friendo.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> That was feedback rather than blaming, calm down.
> 
> 
> In my opinion if you don't know something and if you're suggesting it to others and sounding confident,it's going to work against peoples'case rather than work for them. It's misinformation and that so called "good will" is way more harmful than actual "bad will". "Stupid" is more harmful than "evil".
> ...


Agree that’s why it’s a public forum and each one needs to take the call whether they want to heed advise or suggestions given here.onus of following or consuming public information which is varying based on different experiences of people here is something each one needs to evaluate for themselves before following through.it’s like any other information available.I only think what is being shared here is experiences unique to each one and with no wrong intention.remember that calling and checking has given results to a few in past and not worked for others.an example is virtual ceremonies.many suggest to email and try their luck and had worked with response from dept and not worked for others.my personal experience is that whatever suggestions I got in this forum were all helpful.you are surely entitled to your opinion and I don’t intent to challenge that.it’s your experience and that is unique and you are sharing what you felt.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

This is a public forum and any information provided here is based on people's personal opinion and experience. It is your responsibility to do your due diligence before following someone's advise. There is a reason why there are migration agents and you should explore that option if you are unable to sacrifice the time to do your own research. 

*Nobody is responsible for your actions. I come in peace *


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi Team,

If I am changing my job, do I need to update the department about that while my application is being processed?

TIA


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Okayed435 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> If I am changing my job, do I need to update the department about that while my application is being processed?
> 
> TIA


Seems like this is relevant during visa applications and not citizenship application.
You only need to tell us you have changed jobs if you have condition 8107 on your visa.
If condition 8107 is on the visa we granted, then you must not:

stop working for the employer specified in the visa
work in a job that does not match the job specified in the visa
work for another person or on the visa holder's account in the job specified in the visa
If your visa has condition 8107 and you applied for it online, sign in to ImmiAccount and tell us about any changes.


----------



## vijaymoorthy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Vic councils have start online ceremonies, this is from my council


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

vijaymoorthy said:


> The Vic councils have start online ceremonies, this is from my council
> 
> View attachment 100219


Good news !!!


----------



## Pkboy (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi. Anyone from cumberland council got invitation for virtual ceremony? Any idea of cut off dates?


----------



## Joe2060 (Sep 1, 2021)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Anyone received an invite for online ceremony City of Melbourne 15 September?


 Not Yet, I am waiting for City of Melbourne Ceremony as well? They have not added any any additional dates yet. Perhaps with extended lock down, they may introduce additional dates. I was thinking of giving them a ring tomorrow and ask for any plans for VC dates.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Joe2060 said:


> Not Yet, I am waiting for City of Melbourne Ceremony as well? They have not added any any additional dates yet. Perhaps with extended lock down, they may introduce additional dates. I was thinking of giving them a ring tomorrow and ask for any plans for VC dates.


Check your Messages


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

manager1985 said:


> Hello friends,
> My Australian citizenship application got approved today. I applied in Dec 2020 from Sydney CBD.
> 
> Can anyone advise me how would I get a notification for the citizenship ceremony? Is it going to be by post?
> ...


Parramatta council is taking more than 8-months, cumberland council is better - some are getting within 2-months.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Mkanth said:


> Parramatta council is taking more than 8-months, cumberland council is better - some are getting within 2-months.


Hi Mkanth, I have tried calling Parramatta council about the virtual ceremonies several times. But they don’t give out much info. Is Parramatta doing mass virtual ceremonies like Blacktown or just a few people at a time? Thanks.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh Vic Govt! Have some shame 









Newcastle welcomes 150 new citizens online in City first


City of Newcastle today welcomed close to 150 new citizens from 39 countries online in a COVID first for the City. Following advice from the




www.miragenews.com


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> Oh Vic Govt! Have some shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some examples of NSW Online Ceremonies. Why not in Victoria?


North Sydney Council - Citizenship Ceremonies
Council takes popular Citizenship Ceremonies online - Penrith City Council
Citizenship Ceremonies
Australian Citizenship Ceremonies (starting soon)
City of Sydney citizenship ceremonies - City of Sydney
https://www.blacktown.nsw.gov.au/About-Council/What-we-do/Australian-Citizenship-Ceremonies 
https://www.woollahra.nsw.gov.au/council/citizenship_ceremonies
https://www.ryde.nsw.gov.au/Council...online-citizenship-ceremonies-during-lockdown
https://newcastle.nsw.gov.au/living/our-city/awards-and-ceremonies/citizenship-ceremonies
https://www.randwick.nsw.gov.au/about-council/administration/citizenship
https://www.northernbeaches.nsw.gov.au/services/citizenship/citizenship-ceremonies
https://begavalley.nsw.gov.au/cp_themes/default/page.asp?p=DOC-RHR-15-88-61
https://www.krg.nsw.gov.au/Community/Citizenship


----------



## batman77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Bawa G said:


> Oh Vic Govt! Have some shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even few councils in Victoria are started planning for virtual ceremonies.

But when I called my council in Victoria, they blamed Homeaffairs stating that they need to give permission to council to conduct Virtual event and they haven't got one yet.
How true it is ?, any one have idea about who have authority to plan for virtual ceremony , is it Council or Home affairs.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

batman77 said:


> Even few councils in Victoria are started planning for virtual ceremonies.
> 
> But when I called my council in Victoria, they blamed Homeaffairs stating that they need to give permission to council to conduct Virtual event and they haven't got one yet.
> How true it is ?, any one have idea about who have authority to plan for virtual ceremony , is it Council or Home affairs.


I called my council and they said the resumption of online ceremonies depends on the State Govt. (i.e., Vic Govt). 

I have raised complaints with many departments. But some response I got is from *Victorian Ombudsman*. as follow:










To every Vic Applicant, kindly raise this issue and don't take these honey-bobo excuses from local councils lightly. They are just putting us in a log box.


----------



## batman77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Bawa G said:


> I called my council and they said the resumption of online ceremonies depends on the State Govt. (i.e., Vic Govt).
> 
> I have raised complaints with many departments. But some response I got is from *Victorian Ombudsman*. as follow:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had already raised to my Mayor and Parliament member, but unfortunately they directed me to the Home affairs stating they don't have permission yet, will post here if anything changes.


----------



## batman77 (Sep 2, 2021)

batman77 said:


> Thanks, I had already raised to my Mayor and Parliament member, but unfortunately they directed me to the Home affairs stating they don't have permission yet, will post here if anything changes.


Also, if VIC govt have authority then they would have given approval already as the below 3 councils in Victoria has started planning VCs already.

Maroondah city council (VIC) 
Melbourne City Council 
Monash City Council

Then its only council's to blame and not anyone else, unless until its Home-affairs authority and they pick the councils based on the backlog.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

batman77 said:


> Thanks, I had already raised to my Mayor and Parliament member, but unfortunately they directed me to the Home affairs stating they don't have permission yet, will post here if anything changes.


This is what I am trying to explain to Vic applicants that don't only take the political approach (e.g., talking to people, calling helplines), also take the legal approach (e.g., put complaints with multiple departments). Because once you raise a complaint, it takes a full end to end mechanism and department employees need to treat the complaints with proper dos and don'ts


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

The councils or state governments are not responsible for ceremonies. The onus lies entirely with DOHA. When I spoke to my council (City of Melbourne), they said they were awaiting advice from DOHA on restarting virtual ceremonies. When I spoke to Home Affairs, they said preparations are underway. It is a federal policy decision. Yes, they are lagging behind and are not entirely doing their jobs efficiently.

It is also political in a way, where Liberal government states are forging ahead with online ceremonies and there is a delay in Labour states across the country. 

However, I do agree that we should raise this with the ombudsman or media or MPs as this long wait for citizenship ceremonies is unacceptable, especially since they can and have done virtual ceremonies and it is the safest way to become a citizen atm.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

rucha.bhagat said:


> The councils or state governments are not responsible for ceremonies. The onus lies entirely with DOHA. When I spoke to my council (City of Melbourne), they said they were awaiting advice from DOHA on restarting virtual ceremonies. When I spoke to Home Affairs, they said preparations are underway. It is a federal policy decision. Yes, they are lagging behind and are not entirely doing their jobs efficiently.
> 
> It is also political in a way, where Liberal government states are forging ahead with online ceremonies and there is a delay in Labour states across the country.
> 
> However, I do agree that we should raise this with the ombudsman or media or MPs as this long wait for citizenship ceremonies is unacceptable, especially since they can and have done virtual ceremonies and it is the safest way to become a citizen atm.


Just received a response from ombudsman, DOHA is not the culprit in VICTORIAN GOVT case


----------



## batman77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Bawa G said:


> Just received a response from ombudsman, DOHA is not the culprit in VICTORIAN GOVT case
> 
> View attachment 100239


Hopefully your council will respond positively, but no where in the response its says that DOHA is not making the calls and council's have authority.
Being said that, some council's in Victoria had already started and that should be the question to other councils.

Please let us know how it goes, will try to contact my council also.


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone received ceremony invitation from City of Sydney Council?
My application was approved 07th May.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

alright guys, I'm preparing to complain to Pauline Hansen and Scott Morrison about how lazy the Melbourne city council is. Hopefully they get back to me with some plan of action on the table. Actually they might be more concerned about whether they should vaccinate the newborn babies right now.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

kaanixir said:


> alright guys, I'm preparing to complain to Pauline Hansen and Scott Morrison about how lazy the Melbourne city council is. Hopefully they get back to me with some plan of action on the table. Actually they might be more concerned about whether they should vaccinate the newborn babies right now.


Did you speak to City of Melbourne? 

When I spoke to them they said they were waiting on advice from DOHA to proceed with online ceremonies. 

What date were you approved?

Best to call Home Affairs and ask them their plans.


----------



## batman77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Wyndham Council just announced that they are going online for next 2 ceremonies in September with reduced numbers, so I guess all Victorian councils slowly fallow


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

batman77 said:


> Wyndham Council just announced that they are going online for next 2 ceremonies in September with reduced numbers, so I guess all Victorian councils slowly fallow


When were you approved?


----------



## batman77 (Sep 2, 2021)

I was approved in May and part of the 21st August ceremony which was cancelled , but I haven't got any invite yet for the virtual ceremony, its just an general update in Wyndham website.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

batman77 said:


> I was approved in May and part of the 21st August ceremony which was cancelled , but I haven't got any invite yet for the virtual ceremony, its just an general update in Wyndham website.


Oh wow. I was approved in May as well and I’m City of Melbourne and I have had no invites yet! Why are they so behind!


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Oh wow. I was approved in May as well and I’m City of Melbourne and I have had no invites yet! Why are they so behind!


There may be backlogs of people waiting for ceremony in some councils. I am waiting from Monash council (approved in April)


----------



## javelin (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi missed to mention a travel in my travel history and have already submitted citizenship application.

How can I add the information now ?
Is this really needed to be added in?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javelin said:


> Hi missed to mention a travel in my travel history and have already submitted citizenship application.
> 
> How can I add the information now ?
> Is this really needed to be added in?


It is always better to be accurate in all details submitted to the department 
You can give the details in a word document and upload it 
Cheers


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> alright guys, I'm preparing to complain to Pauline Hansen and Scott Morrison about how lazy the Melbourne city council is. Hopefully they get back to me with some plan of action on the table. Actually they might be more concerned about whether they should vaccinate the newborn babies right now.


You can register online complain to Immigration Minister.
Contact the Minister (homeaffairs.gov.au) 
You are right the debate is on whether newborn to be vaccinate or not . Early next year is the Federal Election, hence the backlog will be cleared soon


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are some examples of Melbourne councils conducting online ceremonies:

1. Maroondah City Council - Australian citizenship ceremonies
2. Moreland City Council - Citizenship ceremonies
3. Wyndham City Council - Australian Citizenship Ceremonies 2021 | Wyndham City
4. Monash City Council - Citizenship
5. Maribyrnong City Council - https://www.maribyrnong.vic.gov.au/...-Cultural-celebrations/Citizenship-ceremonies
6. Hume City Council - https://www.hume.vic.gov.au/Your-Council/Our-City/Citizenship-Ceremonies
7. Boroondara City Council - https://www.boroondara.vic.gov.au/about-council/awards/citizenship-ceremonies

There maybe more but these are the ones I looked up on the internet. Hopefully more councils follow suit. There is a small glimmer of hope.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

Anyone from South Australia who is waiting for the interview? I applied in June and my mate applied in March 2021, still showing Recieved. I was given to believe SA applicants are getting approved within 2 months. I know it's all just a guide and every case varies based on circumstances but just curious to know.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

I am waiting for test invite in Victoria from last year oct


newapplicant2021 said:


> Anyone from South Australia who is waiting for the interview? I applied in June and my mate applied in March 2021, still showing Recieved. I was given to believe SA applicants are getting approved within 2 months. I know it's all just a guide and every case varies based on circumstances but just curious to know.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how many months takes to get test date in Victoria I lodged my application last year October , 11 months already


gurudev said:


> Here are some examples of Melbourne councils conducting online ceremonies:
> 
> 1. Maroondah City Council - Australian citizenship ceremonies
> 2. Moreland City Council - Citizenship ceremonies
> ...


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> I am waiting for test invite in Victoria from last year oct


As per the immi tracker showing that almost up to September 2020 applicants got interview test in Victoria. The next is October applicants and you will get test invite soon once the lockdown eased.


----------



## jflings (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi Everyone, thanks a lot everyone for your advice and information in advance. I am from the Monash council and still awaiting a ceremony invite (was approved in April). Is there anyone here from Monash council who got a ceremony invite and if so can you please let me know when you were approved. 

Also I noticed on different locations on the DOHA mentioned that if you don't attend a ceremony within a year after being approved the department may cancel your approval. Is this still the case given the current situation and the long wait we need to have in order to get a ceremony invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jflings said:


> Hi Everyone, thanks a lot everyone for your advice and information in advance. I am from the Monash council and still awaiting a ceremony invite (was approved in April). Is there anyone here from Monash council who got a ceremony invite and if so can you please let me know when you were approved.
> 
> Also I noticed on different locations on the DOHA mentioned that if you don't attend a ceremony within a year after being approved the department may cancel your approval. Is this still the case given the current situation and the long wait we need to have in order to get a ceremony invite ?


The one year rule was suspended for Covid 
However, don’t worry 
It will never come to that stage
I am confident that DHA will organise mass online ceremonies like last year and clear the backlog if things go out of hand
Cheers


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello - anyone already got an invite for *October 11 under Brisbane City Council?*

Could you please share your details?


----------



## vijaymoorthy (Jun 12, 2013)

jflings said:


> Hi Everyone, thanks a lot everyone for your advice and information in advance. I am from the Monash council and still awaiting a ceremony invite (was approved in April). Is there anyone here from Monash council who got a ceremony invite and if so can you please let me know when you were approved.
> 
> Also I noticed on different locations on the DOHA mentioned that if you don't attend a ceremony within a year after being approved the department may cancel your approval. Is this still the case given the current situation and the long wait we need to have in order to get a ceremony invite ?


Yep..I am also from Monash City council approved in Month of April . Still Waiting for my Ceremony invite. We are in same Boat...


----------



## jflings (Sep 5, 2021)

vijaymoorthy said:


> Yep..I am also from Monash City council approved in Month of April . Still Waiting for my Ceremony invite. We are in same Boat...


hey  , do you have any indication of what the wait time will be to get an invite


----------



## jflings (Sep 5, 2021)

NB said:


> I am confident that DHA will organise mass online ceremonies like last year and clear the backlog if things go out of hand


thanks for this, did this happen last year, can you please share some details. Also is it mentioned on any site that the 1 year rule is suspended?


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

Hello all, could anyone advise how long it takes to get a test invite for the Newcastle NSW area ? We did our application in March 2021 and was just curious to know at how long it would take especially now with the lockdown. Thank you !


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Frenchie67 said:


> Hello all, could anyone advise how long it takes to get a test invite for the Newcastle NSW area ? We did our application in March 2021 and was just curious to know at how long it would take especially now with the lockdown. Thank you !


In NSW tests/interviews on hold due to lockdown and possible resuming in October at this stage it seems from how we are progressing.March onwards applicants in NSW waiting for their tests and interviews


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> In NSW tests/interviews on hold due to lockdown and possible resuming in October at this stage it seems from how we are progressing.March onwards applicants in NSW waiting for their tests and interviews


Thank you, do you know the average time applicants had to wait till they get a test invitation?


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi, Anyone has any idea/guess about backlog in the Blacktown council NSW ceremonies? how long is the wait these days?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Frenchie67 said:


> Thank you, do you know the average time applicants had to wait till they get a test invitation?


It was roughly 3-4 months for an interview from date of application in NSW before lockdown.add the 4 months plus the months in lockdown to get the new wait time from when lockdown is lifted and if and when interviews resume.it is going to be a long wait approx 8-9 months from application date.I could be wrong.official data states 12 months wait time from application to test/interview and 6 months wait from approval to ceremony on Immi website


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

pokeman13 said:


> Hello - anyone already got an invite for *October 11 under Brisbane City Council?*
> 
> Could you please share your details?


I reside in the Brisbane City Council and have been waiting 10 months for a citizenship ceremony. The ceremony arranged in a Liberal Ward was cancelled(no reason given). No October 11 invite as yet.


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi , I completed virtual ceremony on 21st Aug 2021 (Blacktown council Sydney). Application status changed to 'Finalized' on 30th Aug 2021 on Immi account.
But I haven't received my Citizenship Certificate yet. Its more than 17 days after ceremony.There is no SMS or email about status or tracking number.

1.How long would it take to get the certificate via postal once status changed to 'Finalized' on Immi account?
2.We will get any SMS or email for the registered post tracking number after they sent?
3.It will be delivered to us by a person or do we need go and get it from nearest post office?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Hi , I completed virtual ceremony on 21st Aug 2021 (Blacktown council Sydney). Application status changed to 'Finalized' on 30th Aug 2021 on Immi account.
> But I haven't received my Citizenship Certificate yet. Its more than 17 days after ceremony.There is no SMS or email about status or tracking number.
> 
> 1.How long would it take to get the certificate via postal once status changed to 'Finalized' on Immi account?
> ...


Congratulations! There are delays due to postal’s being loaded and busy and less staff in offices to send the post.please call citizenship helpline and check on this.


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations! There are delays due to postal’s being loaded and busy and less staff in offices to send the post.please call citizenship helpline and check on this.


Thanks for your response.
I received my certificate just now.


----------



## batman77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Any one received invite for Virtual ceremony for Wyndham council on 17th or 18th September ?


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello All,

I submitted my citizenship application in April 2021 in Sydney, NSW. The application status is still "application received." 
Did any receive the invite applied in April 2021 yet?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

My citizenship application was approved in April as well, currently awaiting ceremony invite at Hume council. They recently changed the status to 'to be held online' for ceremony dates.


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

moe001 said:


> My citizenship application was approved in April as well, currently awaiting ceremony invite at Hume council. They recently changed the status to 'to be held online' for ceremony dates.



when did you submit your application?


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

RakhiTyagi said:


> when did you submit your application?


Submitted - 12/03/2020
Interview - 17/03/2021
Approval - Mid April


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

moe001 said:


> My citizenship application was approved in April as well, currently awaiting ceremony invite at Hume council. They recently changed the status to 'to be held online' for ceremony dates.


Hey check your messages


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

RakhiTyagi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my citizenship application in April 2021 in Sydney, NSW. The application status is still "application received."
> Did any receive the invite applied in April 2021 yet?
> Thanks for any help.


It was roughly 3-4 months for an interview from date of application in NSW before lockdown.add the 4 months plus the months in lockdown to get the new wait time from when lockdown is lifted and if and when interviews resume.it is going to be a long wait approx 8-9 months from application date.I could be wrong.official data states 12 months wait time from application to test/interview and 6 months wait from approval to ceremony on Immi website


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Lay Lee said:


> Hi, Anyone has any idea/guess about backlog in the Blacktown council NSW ceremonies? how long is the wait these days?


Blacktown council has started doing virtual ceremonies. My application was approved on 24th May and had my virtual ceremony on 4th Sep. Considering they have started clearing the backlog, I guess the wait time should be around 3months.


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Blacktown council has started doing virtual ceremonies. My application was approved on 24th May and had my virtual ceremony on 4th Sep. Considering they have started clearing the backlog, I guess the wait time should be around 3months.


My application is not yet approved. It is still in received status.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

RakhiTyagi said:


> My application is not yet approved. It is still in received status.


When did you complete your test and interview?


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> When did you complete your test and interview?


My application is still waiting for the assessment. after assessment i guess i will receive the test invite.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

RakhiTyagi said:


> My application is still waiting for the assessment. after assessment i guess i will receive the test invite.


When did you apply.the tests/interviews are on hold currently and since they are face to face they cannot be held till lockdown is lifted and tests restart.Application is approved only after tests and interview.virtual ceremony is for approved applicants.


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> When did you apply.the tests/interviews are on hold currently and since they are face to face they cannot be held till lockdown is lifted and tests restart.Application is approved only after tests and interview.virtual ceremony is for approved applicants.


i submitted in april.


----------



## virendholakia (Mar 20, 2018)

ssivagct said:


> Hi , I completed virtual ceremony on 21st Aug 2021 (Blacktown council Sydney). Application status changed to 'Finalized' on 30th Aug 2021 on Immi account.
> But I haven't received my Citizenship Certificate yet. Its more than 17 days after ceremony.There is no SMS or email about status or tracking number.
> 
> 1.How long would it take to get the certificate via postal once status changed to 'Finalized' on Immi account?
> ...


Typically, they send it within 3 weeks. However due to lockdowns there could be some delays.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Any update on virtual ceremony for The Hills Council, NSW?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

RakhiTyagi said:


> i submitted in april.


Hopefully they resume soon next month so the


ratnesh.nagori said:


> Any update on virtual ceremony for The Hills Council, NSW?


Due to the current lockdown in Greater Sydney, The Hills Shire Council is unable to conduct in-person Citizenship Ceremonies.
Council has commenced the planning process to host online ceremonies.
Due to online ceremonies being minimal in numbers, in comparison to in-person ceremonies, it will take a longer period to work through our current wait list, including those whose planned ceremonies were cancelled when lockdown commenced. We ask for your patience and understanding of this process.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Due to the current lockdown in Greater Sydney, The Hills Shire Council is unable to conduct in-person Citizenship Ceremonies.
Council has commenced the planning process to host online ceremonies.
Due to online ceremonies being minimal in numbers, in comparison to in-person ceremonies, it will take a longer period to work through our current wait list, including those whose planned ceremonies were cancelled when lockdown commenced. We ask for your patience and understanding of this process.
[/QUOTE]
This update is since end of July 2021 on the council's website. Just a bit pissed as other council's have already completed few virtual ceremonies.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Due to the current lockdown in Greater Sydney, The Hills Shire Council is unable to conduct in-person Citizenship Ceremonies.
> Council has commenced the planning process to host online ceremonies.
> Due to online ceremonies being minimal in numbers, in comparison to in-person ceremonies, it will take a longer period to work through our current wait list, including those whose planned ceremonies were cancelled when lockdown commenced. We ask for your patience and understanding of this process.


This update is since end of July 2021 on the council's website. Just a bit pissed as other council's have already completed few virtual ceremonies.
[/QUOTE]
Even Paramatta council mentioned they resumed online ceremony but nothing has moved since and some who have commenced are going very slow.it’s only Blacktown that has been moving fast and covering a lot of applicants via virtual ceremony.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> Just received a response from ombudsman, DOHA is not the culprit in VICTORIAN GOVT case
> 
> View attachment 100239


Has anyone received virtual ceremony invitation request from Moreland City Council, Melbourne. 
Thanks


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

moe001 said:


> Submitted - 12/03/2020
> Interview - 17/03/2021
> Approval - Mid April


Which Suburb / State


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

Anyone from South Australia who is waiting for the interview? I applied in June and my mate applied in March 2021, still showing Recieved. I was given to believe SA applicants are getting approved within 2 months. I know it's all just a guide and every case varies based on circumstances but just curious to know.


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

Anyone from Brisbane waiting since November 2020 for a ceremony. I had approval in November 2020 and haven’t had a ceremony yet.


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

C


ssivagct said:


> Thanks for your response.
> I received my certificate just now.


Congratulations on citizenship.

Did you specifically requested for virtual ceremony? When was application approved? I am from Sutherland and application got approved in April however not heard anything on ceremony.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Are Parramatta virtual ceremonies happening at all?


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

Got my Australian citizenship last week. Council: City of Unley, SA.

Test & Interview: 16th June, 2021.

Applied for citizenship on 8th March, 2021.


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

rajeshrpjha said:


> C
> 
> Congratulations on citizenship.
> 
> Did you specifically requested for virtual ceremony? When was application approved? I am from Sutherland and application got approved in April however not heard anything on ceremony.


I got email from city council for virtual ceremony


rajeshrpjha said:


> C
> 
> Congratulations on citizenship.
> 
> Did you specifically requested for virtual ceremony? When was application approved? I am from Sutherland and application got approved in April however not heard anything on ceremony.


I got email from city council for virtual ceremony after 2 months application approved. I didn't request for anything.
I think ceremony invite date depends each council and backlog.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Is there a chance that citizenship tests/interviews will start when state reaches 70% vaccination


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Is there a chance that citizenship tests/interviews will start when state reaches 70% vaccination


Really interesting question!!!
I hope they will resume the test/interview soon.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

dawn1981 said:


> Really interesting question!!!
> I hope they will resume the test/interview soon.


I think they will also expect invitees to be double vaccinated too...


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

Good news...Got virtual ceremony invite for 15Sep (Monash council - Victoria) / application approved in April.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

svelayutham said:


> Good news...Got virtual ceremony invite for 15Sep (Monash council - Victoria) / application approved in April.


Congratulations


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I have had my Virtual ceremony two days ago. The status on my Immi account is still *Approved*. Any idea on when it will move to *Finalised* stage?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

svelayutham said:


> Good news...Got virtual ceremony invite for 15Sep (Monash council - Victoria) / application approved in April.


Congratulations! Hope to hear something from the dead council " Parramatta"


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Congratulations! Hope to hear something from the dead council " Parramatta"


Same here. Don’t know which world they’re in. Zero updates, calling them is useless as well.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ninaussie said:


> Same here. Don’t know which world they’re in. Zero updates, calling them is useless as well.


I called them after they updated their website about starting the virtual ceremony. Simply, they don’t have an ideal about it!! Reception has no idea !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaymoorthy (Jun 12, 2013)

svelayutham said:


> Good news...Got virtual ceremony invite for 15Sep (Monash council - Victoria) / application approved in April.


Did you get email or snail mail ?


----------



## svelayutham (Aug 16, 2014)

vijaymoorthy said:


> Did you get email or snail mail ?


email from Virtual.Ceremony.VIC


----------



## talhamustafa (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Folks. Got my Australian citizenship today. Exceptionally super fast. My timelines are as follows 
Applied: 1st June 2021
Test Interview and Approval: 05 July 2021
Ceremony: 11 Sept 2021
Brisbane City Council


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

talhamustafa said:


> Hi Folks. Got my Australian citizenship today. Exceptionally super fast. My timelines are as follows
> Applied: 1st June 2021
> Test Interview and Approval: 05 July 2021
> Ceremony: 11 Sept 2021
> Brisbane City Council


That’s so good to hear.congratulations!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

talhamustafa said:


> Hi Folks. Got my Australian citizenship today. Exceptionally super fast. My timelines are as follows
> Applied: 1st June 2021
> Test Interview and Approval: 05 July 2021
> Ceremony: 11 Sept 2021
> Brisbane City Council


Related to the CEO of DHA ?
Normal applicants can’t even think of this timeline 
Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

JoeP2016 said:


> Anyone from Brisbane waiting since November 2020 for a ceremony. I had approval in November 2020 and haven’t had a ceremony yet.



Thats weird. Nov 2020 approvals were cleared in Aug ceremonies. You should have received an invite unless you switched councils or any other case.. There was ceremony supposed to happen on 4/Aug which was cancelled due to covid as well.


----------



## talhamustafa (Dec 27, 2016)

NB said:


> Related to the CEO of DHA ?
> Normal applicants can’t even think of this timeline
> Cheers


CEO or Minister? Lol. This might be due to the ceremony held in my local ward. Anyways. Best of luck to all waiting for the ceremony. Cheers.


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

talhamustafa said:


> CEO or Minister? Lol. This might be due to the ceremony held in my local ward. Anyways. Best of luck to all waiting for the ceremony. Cheers.


I just curious which suburb are you in? Did you submit a request for urgent ceremony?

As applications who have ceremony in Brisbane City Counsel will normally have to wait for 9 months.


----------



## jflings (Sep 5, 2021)

svelayutham said:


> email from Virtual.Ceremony.VIC


Did you request a VC or did the council send you an invitation automatically. Also is this the one organized by the council or the one done by DOHA. Thanks.


----------



## Nem86 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi,
Have you got any update?
I have had virtual ceremony also 3 days ago and status is still aproved


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nem86 said:


> Hi,
> Have you got any update?
> I have had virtual ceremony also 3 days ago and status is still aproved


Congratulations! which council?


----------



## Nem86 (Sep 13, 2021)

Liverpool council


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
Could you please let me know when I might get an appointment for test?

Application submitted : 07/Apr/2021
Citizenship letter : 05/June/2021
Preferred Appointment location - Sydney, NSW
Pledge preference : Hornsby

I haven't received any communication after 05/June/2021.
Thanks.


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

Nem86 said:


> Hi,
> Have you got any update?
> I have had virtual ceremony also 3 days ago and status is still aproved


I had my Virtual ceremony on 8th September. My Status is still approved as well.

Anyone have any idea how long it usually takes for the application status to change after virtual ceremony?


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Hi folks,

I'm gonna move oversea soon to take care of my parents. What would happen if I passed the test and am currently waiting for the ceremony? Can I still get invited to do the ceremony and board a flight to Australia and attend it? Or I need to live in Australia in order to be invited?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randomizer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm gonna move oversea soon to take care of my parents. What would happen if I passed the test and am currently waiting for the ceremony? Can I still get invited to do the ceremony and board a flight to Australia and attend it? Or I need to live in Australia in order to be invited?
> 
> Cheers


Passing the test doesn’t necessarily mean that you have been approved also
Many applicants waits for months and even year for approval after passing the test
You cannot be approved if you are out of Australia 
Now coming to your question, the chances of getting a ceremony invite while you are out of the country is very low
Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Update from Melbourne - 

I got my virtual ceremony invite last week for today. I was the only one present with the presiding officer. Seemed odd to me as just over a week or so ago, I saw 117 people attending virtual ceremony in Maroondah City Council, but not for me at Whitehorse City Council. I am not complaining though  It took hardly 3 minutes for the ceremony to get over. God knows how long I waited for these 3 minutes! Well the frustrating wait is now over and I am finally an Aussie citizen Good luck to all and hope this ordeal of a wait cuts short soon...


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

gurudev said:


> Update from Melbourne -
> 
> I got my virtual ceremony invite last week for today. I was the only one present with the presiding officer. Seemed odd to me as just over a week or so ago, I saw 117 people attending virtual ceremony in Maroondah City Council, but not for me at Whitehorse City Council. I am not complaining though  It took hardly 3 minutes for the ceremony to get over. God knows how long I waited for these 3 minutes! Well the frustrating wait is now over and I am finally an Aussie citizen Good luck to all and hope this ordeal of a wait cuts short soon...


Congrats!! When were you approved?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Congrats!! When were you approved?


Thanks, it was 28 April 2021.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

anyone who submitted their application in Victoria during sep/oct 20 time frames got their application approved?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

prashbn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Could you please let me know when I might get an appointment for test?
> 
> Application submitted : 07/Apr/2021
> ...


What Citizenship letter are you mentioning about ??
I have also applied in 08May2021 from Hornsby.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

dvinoth86 said:


> anyone who submitted their application in Victoria during sep/oct 20 time frames got their application approved?


I have applied in October 20 but there is no outcome yet , I think they will start processing after lockdown


----------



## Aus2021 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi,

I just had my virtual ceremony, I was approved in March 2021. Council is city of Melbourne


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Aus2021 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just had my virtual ceremony, I was approved in March 2021. Council is city of Melbourne


Congrats, awesome! How many people? When in March were you approved?


----------



## Aus2021 (Sep 14, 2021)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Congrats, awesome! How many people? When in March were you approved?


Last week of March. Just the presiding officer and myself, received invite fom [email protected]. It is my understanding that due to ongoing lockdowns department has decided to resume VCs, same as last year


----------



## Monaprab (Sep 15, 2021)

ssood143 said:


> I just noticed that after I have submitted my application for citizenship, I see the following message displayed when i login and see the details of the application.
> 
> *Important information*
> _*This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.*_
> ...


Hi Saurabh,

I submitted my application as in July 2021 and I have similar requests on my immi account. Have you received any updated from department. 

Me and my wife have our citizenship test as on 3/9/2021 and she got approved the same day and has received her letter for ceremony on Monday.

I m confused as in to take any step or just wait.

Please reply if you have you have any update for me .. 

Much appreciate it.


----------



## farhanmustafakhan (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Mona,
Which State have you applied from?

Best regards,


----------



## Monaprab (Sep 15, 2021)

farhanmustafakhan said:


> Hi Mona,
> Which State have you applied from?
> 
> Best regards,


South Australia


----------



## farhanmustafakhan (Sep 21, 2015)

Monaprab said:


> South Australia


Thanks, it seems SA cases are being processed quicker.


----------



## Tiribiri (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi Guys,
I am wondering if I can travel overseas after applying for citizenship before a decision is made.?
I will be eligible to apply in March, Im thinking to move overseas for a year or 2 after that due to family issues, can I do that without problem with my application?


----------



## Monaprab (Sep 15, 2021)

farhanmustafakhan said:


> Thanks, it seems SA cases are being processed quicker.


Thank you .. however do you have any update in regard to the information requested ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tiribiri said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am wondering if I can travel overseas after applying for citizenship before a decision is made.?
> I will be eligible to apply in March, Im thinking to move overseas for a year or 2 after that due to family issues, can I do that without problem with my application?


Your application will be in limbo till you return
You will probably not get a test invite if you are offshore and even if you do get it, will you be able to travel back and then wait for approval?
There are too many moving parts to make it work
Best is to apply after you return back
Cheers


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

kumardeepak said:


> I had my Virtual ceremony on 8th September. My Status is still approved as well.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long it usually takes for the application status to change after virtual ceremony?


Hey,
Did you get your certificate? and how long it took to get the status updated in Immi Account?


----------



## Nem86 (Sep 13, 2021)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Hey,
> Did you get your certificate? and how long it took to get the status updated in Immi Account?


I have had Ceremony on 10th September and status is still approved, and still waiting for certificate


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nem86 said:


> I have had Ceremony on 10th September and status is still approved, and still waiting for certificate


Was your ceremony organised by council or DHA?


----------



## Nem86 (Sep 13, 2021)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Was your ceremony organised by council or DHA?


Council


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nem86 said:


> Council


yeah may be that's why as they will take time to inform DHA. Which council are you in?


----------



## Nem86 (Sep 13, 2021)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> yeah may be that's why as they will take time to inform DHA. Which council are you in?


Liverpool council


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Was your ceremony organised by council or DHA?


Aren't all ceremonies done by Councils. I know invites are received from DHA but the actual ceremonies all done at council level.

My understanding is that right now - councils communicate directly to DHA telling them whether they can do the virtual ceremonies (appetite to do so, desire to reduce backlog, infrastructure to do so) and what their capacity is. The DHA will then start scheduling these and sending out invites to approved persons. Blacktown is one council that is churning out these VCs by large numbers.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Monaprab said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> 
> I submitted my application as in July 2021 and I have similar requests on my immi account. Have you received any updated from department.
> 
> ...


Your wife's timeline is one of those everyone just dreams of. Congrats hey

As for you - I'm sure they will approve in a few days/weeks (looks like SA applications are being processed with speed though) so no need to worry. Us in NSW obviously are waiting a little longer. No - a lot longer...


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

razjoee said:


> Aren't all ceremonies done by Councils. I know invites are received from DHA but the actual ceremonies all done at council level.
> 
> My understanding is that right now - councils communicate directly to DHA telling them whether they can do the virtual ceremonies (appetite to do so, desire to reduce backlog, infrastructure to do so) and what their capacity is. The DHA will then start scheduling these and sending out invites to approved persons. Blacktown is one council that is churning out these VCs by large numbers.


Not entirely true. Many councils are sending invites on their own for bulk virtual ceremony where many conferees join together . It’s like a physical ceremony only where they validate your documents in break out rooms in zoom and then a combined pledge for everyone. My understanding is that in such cases , the invite comes from council directly and not from DHA . When you receive an invite from DHA, it’s generally an individual’s ceremony and in those cases the status changes to Finalised quicker (either the same day or the next day) . But when the council is sending the ceremony invite , DHA is informed afterwards to update the status and send the certificate.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Not entirely true. Many councils are sending invites on their own for bulk virtual ceremony where many conferees join together . It’s like a physical ceremony only where they validate your documents in break out rooms in zoom and then a combined pledge. My understanding is that in cases , the invite comes from council directly and not from DHA . When you receive an invite from DHA, it’s generally an individual’s ceremony and in those cases the status changes to Finalised either the same day or the next day . But when council is sending the invite , DHA is informed afterwards to update the status and send the certificate.


Guess you're right - just saw this on the DHA site

"You will be invited to attend your ceremony about four weeks before the event. You will receive a letter of invitation *from either your local council* or the Department of Home Affairs."


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Not entirely true. Many councils are sending invites on their own for bulk virtual ceremony where many conferees join together . It’s like a physical ceremony only where they validate your documents in break out rooms in zoom and then a combined pledge for everyone. My understanding is that in such cases , the invite comes from council directly and not from DHA . When you receive an invite from DHA, it’s generally an individual’s ceremony and in those cases the status changes to Finalised quicker (either the same day or the next day) . But when the council is sending the ceremony invite , DHA is informed afterwards to update the status and send the certificate.


Your observation is right. My VC was conducted by DHA itself and was finalised immediately . I received my certificate within 3 days.


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Hey,
> Did you get your certificate? and how long it took to get the status updated in Immi Account?


I had my ceremony on 8th September. The status is still approved and still waiting for certificate. My ceremony was organised by the council


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

kumardeepak said:


> I had my ceremony on 8th September. The status is still approved and still waiting for certificate. My ceremony was organised by the council


May be try to call DHA and see what they say? I think they should be able to provide at least where it is at the moment. As I think the certificate will be dispatched by DHA only after they change the status to Finalised.


----------



## farhanmustafakhan (Sep 21, 2015)

Monaprab said:


> Thank you .. however do you have any update in regard to the information requested ??


Trust me , I am at loggerheads myself, when it comes to this topic. I believe it all depends on each individual case and their experiences are different and unique. The most you could do is call Immi Support services and check, but i would suggest to wait and see as each case is treated separately even though you are husband and wife.

Thanks.


----------



## Monaprab (Sep 15, 2021)

razjoee said:


> Your wife's timeline is one of those everyone just dreams of. Congrats hey
> 
> As for you - I'm sure they will approve in a few days/weeks (looks like SA applications are being processed with speed though) so no need to worry. Us in NSW obviously are waiting a little longer. No - a lot longer...


Thank you for your reply .. I know we have to wait and that is big pain as we had to wait long for my PR.

My question is that the docs that they are asking is it common to show up .. or is it just showing on my file .. please help !!


----------



## farhanmustafakhan (Sep 21, 2015)

Monaprab said:


> Thank you for your reply .. I know we have to wait and that is big pain as we had to wait long for my PR.
> 
> My question is that the docs that they are asking is it common to show up .. or is it just showing on my file .. please help !!


That is common, even I see it after submitting 40 documents so don't fret.


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

kumardeepak said:


> I had my ceremony on 8th September. The status is still approved and still waiting for certificate. My ceremony was organised by the council


Hey @kumardeepak , did you get your status update and receive the certificate?


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Hey @kumardeepak , did you get your status update and receive the certificate?


Status in my account is still Approved 

I called Department of Home Affairs, they said the certificate is waiting to be printed. I assume that the council has conformed my ceremony with the Department of Home Affairs, but Department of Home Affairs are having printing delays due to Covid.


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

kumardeepak said:


> Status in my account is still Approved
> 
> I called Department of Home Affairs, they said the certificate is waiting to be printed. I assume that the council has conformed my ceremony with the Department of Home Affairs, but Department of Home Affairs are having printing delays due to Covid.


Oh okay, any timelines they suggested ? Also, will they update the status in immi Account only when they dispatch the certificate?


----------



## kumardeepak (Jul 3, 2020)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Oh okay, any timelines they suggested ? Also, will they update the status in immi Account only when they dispatch the certificate?


They didn't give me any timeline. Not sure when the status in immi Account will be updated.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Has anyone here experienced cancellation of interview due to lockdown? I am in this situation and can't log in the appointment website. I am not sure this is normal and will I receive invitation again when the situation is better in NSW?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

mutapha said:


> Has anyone here experienced cancellation of interview due to lockdown? I am in this situation and can't log in the appointment website. I am not sure this is normal and will I receive invitation again when the situation is better in NSW?


My friend had his interview cancelled due to lock down (it was for July first week). I think it will restart once restrictions are eased on October 25th (after NSW hits 70% double waxxed rate)


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> It was roughly 3-4 months for an interview from date of application in NSW before lockdown.add the 4 months plus the months in lockdown to get the new wait time from when lockdown is lifted and if and when interviews resume.it is going to be a long wait approx 8-9 months from application date.I could be wrong.official data states 12 months wait time from application to test/interview and 6 months wait from approval to ceremony on Immi website


Reduced 1 month in the latest update on September 15th (for 75% of applicants)






Citizenship processing times


Check the current processing times for citizenship applications




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## bezmam (Mar 3, 2019)

Your advice please !!
I have lived in Australia since 2014 on student/graduate visa and had received PR on 2020. On Jan 2020 I left Australia for one year job commitment and could not return due to Covid . I have the the PR for almost 1.5 years but the 12 months requirement seems an issue.
Any advice if my Lawful residence date (2014) will be affected by the 12 months absence in the last 4 years ??

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bezmam said:


> Your advice please !!
> I have lived in Australia since 2014 on student/graduate visa and had received PR on 2020. On Jan 2020 I left Australia for one year job commitment and could not return due to Covid . I have the the PR for almost 1.5 years but the 12 months requirement seems an issue.
> Any advice if my Lawful residence date (2014) will be affected by the 12 months absence in the last 4 years ??
> 
> Thanks


It will be affected
As you cannot be out for more then a year in the last 4 years on the date you apply, all the period that you have lived prior to the date you return, will not be counted
You will need to live 3 years continuously in Australia after you return to become eligible at the earliest
Cheers


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone. Need some advice.
I know that for citizenship application to be approved, you need to be in Australia. Is the same requirement applies to dependent children included in your application ? So my Q is:

a) Will citizenship application of parent as well as kids be approved, if kids included in your application are overseas ?, if not
b) Can the application of only the parent be approved being on shore Or the whole process is sort of suspended ?

Thankyou


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

Is any one from Sutherland Shire council in here who have received invitation for ceremony virtual or physical. Its been close to 6 months of approval of my wife's citizenship application but there is no movement.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> Hi everyone. Need some advice.
> I know that for citizenship application to be approved, you need to be in Australia. Is the same requirement applies to dependent children included in your application ? So my Q is:
> 
> a) Will citizenship application of parent as well as kids be approved, if kids included in your application are overseas ?, if not
> ...


1. No
2. Partial application can’t be approved 
It’s on hold till all applicants are onshore 
Cheers


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello experts,
Can a secondary visa holder apply for citizenship before primary visa holder, assuming the residence and other requirements are met?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

pk2oz said:


> Hello experts,
> Can a secondary visa holder apply for citizenship before primary visa holder, assuming the residence and other requirements are met?
> Thank you in advance.


Yes


----------



## virendholakia (Mar 20, 2018)

pk2oz said:


> Hello experts,
> Can a secondary visa holder apply for citizenship before primary visa holder, assuming the residence and other requirements are met?
> Thank you in advance.


Anyone with PR and eligible can apply for citizenship. It does not matter whether the person is primary applicant or dependent.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Anyone from logan city council or darwin city council? Just trying to understand the current timelines of both councils.

Regards


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello brothers. I m from victoria. Any update on citizenship ceremonies. How long it is taking after approval. Mine test was in june and approved in june. Can it take beyond 6 months after the test or 6 months is the latest.
Thanks. I know it stopped because of current lockdown. Anyone had any luck with virtual ceremony ? What reason mentioned. Please reply


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

gurudev said:


> Update from Melbourne -
> 
> I got my virtual ceremony invite last week for today. I was the only one present with the presiding officer. Seemed odd to me as just over a week or so ago, I saw 117 people attending virtual ceremony in Maroondah City Council, but not for me at Whitehorse City Council. I am not complaining though  It took hardly 3 minutes for the ceremony to get over. God knows how long I waited for these 3 minutes! Well the frustrating wait is now over and I am finally an Aussie citizen Good luck to all and hope this ordeal of a wait cuts short soon...


Congrats brother. Did you apply for virtual ceremony or it came by itself. 
Thanks


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

kumardeepak said:


> They didn't give me any timeline. Not sure when the status in immi Account will be updated.


@kumardeepak , did your status change or still in Approved state? I tried contact DHA but they don't have any information on my case yet.


----------



## Nem86 (Sep 13, 2021)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> @kumardeepak , did your status change or still in Approved state? I tried contact DHA but they don't have any information on my case yet.


My status changed today ftom approved to finalised, 11 days after virtual ceremony. Still waiting for citizenship certificate


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nem86 said:


> My status changed today ftom approved to finalised, 11 days after virtual ceremony. Still waiting for citizenship certificate


Yeah as I suspected the certificate is dispatched after the status changes to finalised. You should receive it within 3 business day now I guess.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Minhaj. said:


> Congrats brother. Did you apply for virtual ceremony or it came by itself.
> Thanks


It came on its own. Good luck with your ceremony.


----------



## Minhaj. (Jan 17, 2021)

gurudev said:


> It came on its own. Good luck with your ceremony.


Thank you for replying. The invitation came by email or mail. Also how many months after approval from test. Please 
Thank you.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Minhaj. said:


> Thank you for replying. The invitation came by email or mail. Also how many months after approval from test. Please
> Thank you.


The invite was by email. Got approved on 28 April 2021 and got the invite on 8th Sep. The details are in the signature.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Anyone else received virtual ceremony invite for city of Melbourne this or next week?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Minhaj. said:


> Hello brothers. I m from victoria. Any update on citizenship ceremonies. How long it is taking after approval. Mine test was in june and approved in june. Can it take beyond 6 months after the test or 6 months is the latest.
> Thanks. I know it stopped because of current lockdown. Anyone had any luck with virtual ceremony ? What reason mentioned. Please reply


Six months was the expected. The DHA website says it has to be within 1 year of test date. However due to Covid that too can still be exceeded.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone applied for an Australian passport from Melbourne recently? How long do they take actually to deliver the passport from the date of submission? The passport website says standard 3 weeks.


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

rajeshrpjha said:


> Is any one from Sutherland Shire council in here who have received invitation for ceremony virtual or physical. Its been close to 6 months of approval of my wife's citizenship application but there is no movement.


Let you guys know virtual ceremony invitation was sent yesterday for ceremony to be held on 08th Oct


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Hi, has anyone tried to email them enquiring about the progress of a citizenship application. If so do you need to provide ref number etc? thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dovey said:


> Hi, has anyone tried to email them enquiring about the progress of a citizenship application. If so do you need to provide ref number etc? thanks


Whenever writing to DHA, it’s always better to give the transaction number
Cheers


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Whenever writing to DHA, it’s always better to give the transaction number
> Cheers


Hi NB, thanks. If enquiring about an application done in Melbourne, could I just try email 
[email protected] in this case?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dovey said:


> Hi NB, thanks. If enquiring about an application done in Melbourne, could I just try email
> [email protected] in this case?
> 
> Thank you


No matter which email you send to, you will not get a reply
If you are in luck, you will get a standard reply that your application is under process and is within the time limits given in the website
You can try in the id you have 
Cheers


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Does the current nationality of applicant make any difference in processing time?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

NB said:


> u are in luck, you will get a standard reply that your application is under process and is within the time limits given in the website
> You can try in the id you have
> Cheers


I have a friend in Melbourne. He got an invite within 2 days after sending the email. Did his interview in April and sent the email last week to the virtual ceremony.vic. address. Got the invite soon after although the email was not replied.


----------



## canlady301 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi expats!
I’ve been eligible to apply for citizenship for a few months now but have been waiting ages for the movement records to be sent to me so I can submit the application. 
Due to covid I’ve not been able to see my family overseas for three years, and several of my family members are unwell so I’d like to be able to travel to see them soon. A few questions: 

I am in Victoria, which I understand to be the state where citizenship takes the longest. I really don’t have a year to spare! Would it be acceptable for me to move to SA before submitting the application and applying from there? I understand SA sees way faster applications.

If I stay in Melbourne, what’s the current timeline looking like? Am I looking at 18 months or more?

If I take the test and am approved, can I leave the country and simply come back for the ceremony? Are there any concerns about this?

I want to spend some time overseas with my family but want to make sure I secure citizenship first. I understand this is a common scenario, but is there anything I can do to speed things up? I’ll move anywhere if it helps.


----------



## canlady301 (Sep 27, 2021)

Sorry - one more question. Is it a bad idea to submit my application as it is now, without proof of first entry, and add the proof of first entry later when I’ve received my movement records? Will this speed things up at all? Or is it risky?


----------



## SydLad1256 (Sep 27, 2021)

When your citizenship application has been finalised. Does anyone know if we will receive a notification or tracking email from registered Post when they dispatch the citizenship certificate? Thanks


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

SydLad1256 said:


> When your citizenship application has been finalised. Does anyone know if we will receive a notification or tracking email from registered Post when they dispatch the citizenship certificate? Thanks


Unfortunately you won't receive anything. You just have to wait patiently. Most times, when it say finalized they might send the certificate within 2 to 3 days. But the timeframe might be longer due to the current lockdown.


----------



## anup.gupta1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nem86 said:


> My status changed today ftom approved to finalised, 11 days after virtual ceremony. Still waiting for citizenship certificate


Hey , did you get your certificate? If yes, how long it took after the status changed to Finalised?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

New applicant here 👋🤞


----------



## Nem86 (Sep 13, 2021)

anup.gupta1983 said:


> Hey , did you get your certificate? If yes, how long it took after the status changed to Finalised?


I got certificate today, 6 days after status get changed from approved to finalised.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

@NB , Does the current nationality of applicant make any difference in processing time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

au513 said:


> @NB , Does the current nationality of applicant make any difference in processing time?


Theoretically NO, in practice, nobody knows
Cheers


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

au513 said:


> Does the current nationality of applicant make any difference in processing time?


Yes it does affect the processing time. Some additional checks are performed for applicants from high risk countries like Iran, Syria, etc.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

NB said:


> Theoretically NO, in practice, nobody knows
> Cheers


It does affect the processing time. 


> Clarifying who the cohort is requiring enhanced integrity and identity checks
> 1.10. In May 2016, the department told us it estimated that approximately 8,000 (five per cent) of the current annual caseload of approximately 190,000 citizenship (by conferral) applications may require some level of additional integrity checking as part of the citizenship assessment process.
> 1.11. The department also said that as at March 2016, the total number of citizenship by conferral applications lodged but not finalised for more than 12 months is 2,716. For the same period, applications from people of more than 145 nationalities were being assessed outside the published service standard at the time, which was 80 per cent in 80 days to decision. 2 The department also identified the Afghan caseload as a particular cohort of applications with integrity issues.
> 1.12. Based on the information already provided, it appears the high risk cohort consisted of applicants with the following backgrounds:
> ...


Ref: https://www.ombudsman.gov.au/__data...tizenship-own-motion-investigation-report.pdf


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi guys 
My journey is coming to an end this week, updating my timeline:

Melbourne city council 
Applied: 30 July 2020
Test: 24 may 2021 (have rescheduled from a later date)
Approved: same day 24 may 2021 
Virtual ceremony: 1 October 2021 
I think this is a DoHA run ceremony, not council 

I kept requesting a VC every 2 weeks even after a month ago they told me my reasoning wasn’t enough to warrant an “urgent” ceremony


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Auscutie said:


> Hi guys
> My journey is coming to an end this week, updating my timeline:
> 
> Melbourne city council
> ...


Oh wow! I was approved 25 May- Melbourne City Council! Did the email come from them after you kept requesting a VC or automatically??


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Oh wow! I was approved 25 May- Melbourne City Council! Did the email come from them after you kept requesting a VC or automatically??


It came from them, last time I requested was actually Monday this week haha and on Tuesday got the invite.


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Auscutie said:


> It came from them, last time I requested was actually Monday this week haha and on Tuesday got the invite.


Ok good to know! I just sent them an email now requesting the same! Hopefully I get mine too!


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

rucha.bhagat said:


> Ok good to know! I just sent them an email now requesting the same! Hopefully I get mine too!


I’m sure you’ll get it soon!


----------



## rucha.bhagat (Oct 21, 2020)

Auscutie said:


> I’m sure you’ll get it soon!



This worked for me 

Approved: 25 May 2021
VC: 4 October


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

rucha.bhagat said:


> This worked for me
> 
> Approved: 25 May 2021
> VC: 4 October


Congrats!!!!


----------



## viva__nova (Sep 29, 2021)

razjoee said:


> I have a friend in Melbourne. He got an invite within 2 days after sending the email. Did his interview in April and sent the email last week to the virtual ceremony.vic. address. Got the invite soon after although the email was not replied.


I've registered just to say thank you for this message. It's been almost 2 years since I applied (multiple citizenship tests cancelled, ceremony in Melbourne City Council cancelled) and after reading this message I contacted VC last night and got an invite today for a virtual ceremony. Thank you so much for sharing your friend's experience 😊🙏 It's been a very long journey for me.


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi all,
I am invited to 18/10/2021 ceremony (Brisbane City Council) but we may go into another lockdown...
Does anyone know if I have a job interview from the commonwealth govt, could I apply for an urgent VC? Thank you. I am worried that it will be too late to apply for it if I have a job offer.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

To all those tracking Victoria citizenship test invites on immitracker, any idea how a Dec 24, 2020 application got invited and approved while applications from Sept 2020 are still waiting for test invites?


----------



## batman77 (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi Experts, need help in a clarification:

I got an VC invite with only my name and Cust ID, I also have my son (who is Minor) as part of my application and I understand that his participation in ceremony is not mandatory, but my question is :

Once my ceremony completed, does my son's applications also get finalized along with me ? (Asking as his name is not listed in the VC Invite)


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi experts,

I need some clarification about my issue. I would be eligible for citizenship early next year and in few months from my eligibility my PR is expiring too. My plans are to travel overseas after applying citizenship and get back in 3-4 months by seeking Resident Return Visa(RRV). I would like to know does RRV effect my citizenship? My travelling is essential as my dad would be undergoing surgery and needs me to look after him. Also, one friend recommended to apply for citizenship from some regional places to expedite the citizenship as 3 big cities has lot of backlog and people are waiting 14 months or more to get the citizenship. Is this viable option?

P.S. I'm based in Sydney.


----------



## canlady301 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey guys - been waiting for my record of international movement for over a month and still nothing. Can I just submit my citizenship application without it and add the document once I receive it? Or is that risky?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

canlady301 said:


> Hey guys - been waiting for my record of international movement for over a month and still nothing. Can I just submit my citizenship application without it and add the document once I receive it? Or is that risky?


Your passport is enough for travel history proof. You don't need to submit record of international movement, you can apply.


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

rucha.bhagat said:


> This worked for me
> 
> Approved: 25 May 2021
> VC: 4 October


what is the email address to request virtual ceremony for Vic?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Mithung said:


> To all those tracking Victoria citizenship test invites on immitracker, any idea how a Dec 24, 2020 application got invited and approved while applications from Sept 2020 are still waiting for test invites?


I’m not from Vic and I’m not specifically tracking the timelines there but I’ll just give my thoughts on this.

1) Test invites timelines have suffered much because interviews are in-person so they are the most affected by the restrictions (compared to ceremonies as these have a virtual option).

2) Interviews are handled at departmental offices in most Australian capital cities and depending on where you live these will have different immigration demographics which affects the pressure of test numbers, backlogs which would then affect the timelines for sending out invites. Best to assess these based on which office is handling the interview - I think you can filter on immitracker.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Shane12 said:


> what is the email address to request virtual ceremony for Vic?


check this out


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> Your passport is enough for travel history proof. You don't need to submit record of international movement, you can apply.


But they stopped stamping passports from 2017. So for those who doesn't have the arrival stamps in their passport, need to get this record of movements.


----------



## SydLad1256 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi All, received my citizenship certificate today after 1 week waiting (including weekend) when my application has been finalised.

Applied passport on the same day, I did it online and my citizenship certificate also been verified in the system.



Good luck everyone.


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

SydLad1256 said:


> Hi All, received my citizenship certificate today after 1 week waiting (including weekend) when my application has been finalised.
> 
> Applied passport on the same day, I did it online and my citizenship certificate also been verified in the system.
> 
> Hey - did you go to aus post for photo taking or can you submit that online too? Cheers


Hey - did you go to aus post for photo taking or can you submit that online too? Cheers


----------



## SydLad1256 (Sep 27, 2021)

Auscutie said:


> Hey - did you go to aus post for photo taking or can you submit that online too? Cheers


Hi, After you done filling up all the information online, you will need to generate the checklist. Print out the checklist and bring along all the original documents listed on the checklist + 2x passport photos to Aus post office (After you made appointment).

They will glue the photos on for you.

Hope it helps 😊


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

razjoee said:


> check this out
> 
> View attachment 100418


Thank you!


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello,

My application was approved in April 2021. Im waiting for ceremony invite from Melbourne city council. Did anyone receive invite for virtual ceremony without requesting one?

Thanks


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

SydLad1256 said:


> Hi, After you done filling up all the information online, you will need to generate the checklist. Print out the checklist and bring along all the original documents listed on the checklist + 2x passport photos to Aus post office (After you made appointment).
> 
> They will glue the photos on for you.
> 
> Hope it helps 😊


Thanks heaps!


----------



## Maria N (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi I am new to this forum.It seems very helpful.we have applied for citizenship a day ago.How long it will take in Perth and is the interview any harder?Test questions are the same in the Immi website or different questions every time?Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance 🙏🙏


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Maria N said:


> Hi I am new to this forum.It seems very helpful.we have applied for citizenship a day ago.How long it will take in Perth and is the interview any harder?Test questions are the same in the Immi website or different questions every time?Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance 🙏🙏


Check this out: Driver Knowledge Test - Free Online Practice Quizzes (Don't let the link title fool you. It's not driver knowledge test page. It is Citizenship test page with around 400 questions)

Also, read these two documents completely at least once (Links from page: Australian Citizenship - Our Common Bond):


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship-subsite/files/our-common-bond-testable.pdf




https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship-subsite/files/our-common-bond-non-testable.pdf




Good luck with your application


----------



## Maria N (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you so much🙏


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

Any body whats the waiting time for Parramatta Council. Application approved on 28th April still waiting for the invite.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Monsson2024 said:


> Any body whats the waiting time for Parramatta Council. Application approved on 28th April still waiting for the invite.


Same April approval as you, no ceremony invite yet. Parramatta did one virtual ceremony in Sep for 100 March approvals. For the next batch of 100 we should get an invite. Just don’t know when.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Any idea how far blacktown council is inviting for ceremonies? Any recent invitees? what was your approval date?


----------



## Pkboy (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi. Any idea about Cumberland council? My application was approved on 22nd April. Still waiting for ceremony.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I applied my citizenship on 4th April in Melbourne Victoria and I am planning to go to India in December for couple of weeks as u know borders are opening I just want to know my passport is expiring in august 2022 is it gonna be any problem for me on the way back to Melbourne at airport?
And do I need to inform the citizenship department for my travel plan and also do I need to get any police clearance for my self once I return and update into my citizenship file? If anybody can just guide me will be very helpful 
Thanks so much
Regards
Jatinder

regards


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Lay Lee said:


> Any idea how far blacktown council is inviting for ceremonies? Any recent invitees? what was your approval date?


From what I’ve seen. Blacktown is one of the best in ceremony invitations especially virtual ceremonies in NSW. Checkout immitracker for a number of Blacktown cases timelines


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I applied my citizenship on 4th April in Melbourne Victoria and I am planning to go to India in December for couple of weeks as u know borders are opening I just want to know my passport is expiring in august 2022 is it gonna be any problem for me on the way back to Melbourne at airport?
> And do I need to inform the citizenship department for my travel plan and also do I need to get any police clearance for my self once I return and update into my citizenship file? If anybody can just guide me will be very helpful
> Thanks so much
> Regards
> ...


1) Returning back is not a problem if you return by say end of JAN with passport expiring in August.
2) You need to inform DHA of your travel plans and even if you don't they will come to know and the progress of your application may be paused.
3) It depends on your CO if he/she demands any PCC based on your presence outside Australia since you were granted a PR.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> 1) Returning back is not a problem if you return by say end of JAN with passport expiring in August.
> 2) You need to inform DHA of your travel plans and even if you don't they will come to know and the progress of your application may be paused.
> 3) It depends on your CO if he/she demands any PCC based on your presence outside Australia since you were granted a PR.


Thanks 🙏 so much for your response 
Really appreciate it


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I am just confused about one of the questions in my application saying in ceremonies and media attention 
I choose the answer NO
and it says the applicant does not want to involved in ceremonies which may attract media attention 
So I was just confused I should have been answe yes because it may gonna effect my application 
If any body have any idea should I answer yes or no
And can I change it now it has been six month I have submitted application but I realised it now
Any advise will be very helpful 
Thanks
Jatinder


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone from* Brisbane City Council who has received invite for October/November 2021 Ceremon*y? Could you please share your details?


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

I received my online ceremony invite today after emailed them on Friday night 01/10/21. Ceremony scheduled for 07/10/21. Council is Hume, Victoria.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

moe001 said:


> I received my online ceremony invite today after emailed them on Friday night 01/10/21. Ceremony scheduled for 07/10/21. Council is Hume, Victoria.


Congratulations!!!
When did your application get approved.


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

dawn1981 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> When did your application get approved.


Thanks! It was approved on 8th April 2021.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Guys, is there any specific template on how to request a Virtual Ceremony in Victoria. I have framed an email requesting one including my TRN and personal details. Do I need any reason to be mentioned specifically? Please do point me in the right direction. Thank you


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

moe001 said:


> I received my online ceremony invite today after emailed them on Friday night 01/10/21. Ceremony scheduled for 07/10/21. Council is Hume, Victoria.


Which Email was it Mate? Was it [email protected]


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

sandeshrego said:


> Which Email was it Mate? Was it [email protected]


That is correct if you're in VIC. I just made a formal request for online ceremony and only included my TRN from immi account. The reason I mentioned that I was nearing 6 months since my apporval date.


----------



## jflings (Sep 5, 2021)

I've had my online ceremony conducted by the council recently, does anyone know how long it takes to update the status on immi account?


----------



## vijaymoorthy (Jun 12, 2013)

jflings said:


> I've had my online ceremony conducted by the council recently, does anyone know how long it takes to update the status on immi account?


11 days for Immi account updating and 3-6 days for certificate..if there were no DHA officials present at ceremony, else 3 days.


----------



## jflings (Sep 5, 2021)

vijaymoorthy said:


> 11 days for Immi account updating and 3-6 days for certificate..if there were no DHA officials present at ceremony, else 3 days.


thanks, I don't think DHA officials were present, I thought the immi account might update before the certificate arrives.


----------



## vijaymoorthy (Jun 12, 2013)

jflings said:


> thanks, I don't think DHA officials were present, I thought the immi account might update before the certificate arrives.


Yep.. it is 11 days for Immi accounts to be updated than add 3-6 days for certificates to arrive.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

moe001 said:


> That is correct if you're in VIC. I just made a formal request for online ceremony and only included my TRN from immi account. The reason I mentioned that I was nearing 6 months since my apporval date.


Thanks so much Mate. They have replied and it's booked on 8th October 😄. Two more days


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Is the processing time for the decision of Citizenship application getting affected by the lockdowns ? I can see from the tracker that 2021 applications are getting approved/interview appointed in all the states other than VIC. VIC still has Sep2020 applications as under acknowledgement. 
I understand that the ceremonies and interviews may be affected by the lockdowns as they are done by the local council. But how come the application processing getting delayed.
Can anyone clarify this for me ?


----------



## nm628 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi everyone. In the citizenship application form that I submitted, I mentioned that my preferred citizenship appointment location is Tasmania. However, I'm currently located in Victoria and would prefer to have the appointment in Victoria.

Should I contact the Dept of Home Affairs to have this updated now? Or should I wait until they send me the appointment details and then request for an appointment in Victoria?


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

I encourage everyone with a reason to request online VC from DOHA through virtual ceremonies emails. I emailed them over the weekend and got the invitation on the first working day for VC. no questions, asked.


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks so much Mate. They have replied and it's booked on 8th October 😄. Two more days


haha Congrats!! That was quick though


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

While approved and awaiting ceremony invite, do we need to update the DHA of any overseas travel plans? How do we update them, don't see an option on the immi account. Thanks.


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks so much Mate. They have replied and it's booked on 8th October 😄. Two more days


Congratulations


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone applied for known by other name / name change certificate with nsw registry of births deaths & marriages. I had appended my surname while getting my first passport back in indian in 2008. I do not have any related documentation to show name change / known by other name while applying for citizenship. Will registering it with nsw registry of births deaths & marriages suffice or is there any other way of getting required documentation for citizenship or any other future purposes. I can not travel to India for this purpose now.

Highly appreciate your help.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacks west (Oct 6, 2021)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone from* Brisbane City Council who has received invite for October/November 2021 Ceremon*y? Could you please share your details?


I got my approval in February 2021 by mail(arrived in my mail box on the 18th Feb 2022)
Since then I haven’t heard a thing from DHA. I have called uncountable times and emailed both ceremony and virtual for a date. Nothing .
I have now passed the 8 months wait mark!
I have seen people who have had a ceremony who went for the test after me. But when I call they say they take people in the order in which they applied. Am confused. 
Any help or advise will be greatly appreciated. Literally frustrated I am crying as I need to apply for jobs with the fed .
Thanks I’m advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Blacks west said:


> I got my approval in February 2021 by mail(arrived in my mail box on the 18th Feb 2022)
> Since then I haven’t heard a thing from DHA. I have called uncountable times and emailed both ceremony and virtual for a date. Nothing .
> I have now passed the 8 months wait mark!
> I have seen people who have had a ceremony who went for the test after me. But when I call they say they take people in the order in which they applied. Am confused.
> ...


Keep trying without getting frustrated 
No other solution
Contact your local MP
He may help you out
Cheers


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

JK684 said:


> But they stopped stamping passports from 2017. So for those who doesn't have the arrival stamps in their passport, need to get this record of movements.


I know they stopped stamping passports but they will get your travel history by searching your passport number. 
I just uploaded the passport for that. many of my friends did the same and they received their citizenship. You don't need record of movements.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi All,

My citizenship application is in process. Applied in July 2021 from NSW. Looking at the current lockdown in NSW, I am not expecting the Test invite before early next year. I want to travel overseas to visit my family. Do we need to inform someone if we want to travel overseas while citizenship application in process? Does this have any impact on the application?


----------



## Blacks west (Oct 6, 2021)

NB said:


> Keep trying without getting frustrated
> No other solution
> Contact your local MP
> He may help you out
> Cheers


Thanks. Am really trying to stay positive but with last 2 dates left this year, no hope in site


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Blacks west said:


> Thanks. Am really trying to stay positive but with last 2 dates left this year, no hope in site


You will,probably get a virtual ceremony, so the question of dates doesn’t arise
Cheers


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

javed16692 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My citizenship application is in process. Applied in July 2021 from NSW. Looking at the current lockdown in NSW, I am not expecting the Test invite before early next year. I want to travel overseas to visit my family. Do we need to inform someone if we want to travel overseas while citizenship application in process? Does this have any impact on the application?


Ideally you should inform them before leaving Australia. They would pause your processing in the queue when you are out of Australia and start again when you come back to Australia. That being said, even if you don't inform them they would come to know if you are in Australia or outside.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

NB said:


> You will,probably get a virtual ceremony, so the question of dates doesn’t arise
> Cheers


Is it True that Application Expires after 12 Months from the date of Approval ? And you have go through with the Test and Interview all over again. Have we heard any such cases.


----------



## Blacks west (Oct 6, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> Is it True that Application Expires after 12 Months from the date of Approval ? And you have go through with the Test and Interview all over again. Have we heard any such cases.


Have - I honestly hope not. Means one will have to be added again to the wait least to wait for a ceremony. I wish they just replied to my emails. I haven’t seen anyone who’s waited for a ceremony past 6 months . My 8 months just makes me wonder


----------



## jflings (Sep 5, 2021)

Blacks west said:


> Have - I honestly hope not. Means one will have to be added again to the wait least to wait for a ceremony. I wish they just replied to my emails. I haven’t seen anyone who’s waited for a ceremony past 6 months . My 8 months just makes me wonder


I have seen people from Brisbane waiting for around 9 months if I remember correctly in other threads. With regards to the application expiring after 12 months, I also had the same question, but then someone had mentioned that it is on hold for the moment due to covid. You can call DHA and ask about the 12 month rule.


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm wondering if I have got this correct? 

1. You can apply for your citizenship and travel overseas once you give the test and they approved the application? You then just need to be back for your ceremony, the date of which is provided to you anyway.
2. If you're applying for a Special Residence requirement on your application, its also possible to have your Application processed from overseas.

Any of the more knowledgeable members can shed light on whether this information is indeed correct?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Hi,
With NSW lock down to lift next week, has anyone received invite for interview/test?
From immitracker, I noticed that they had started inviting on applications submitted in first week of April 2021. Hoping they start this soon.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone from* Brisbane City Council who has received invite for October/November 2021 Ceremon*y? Could you please share your details?


My partner got the invite for 1st Nov 2021 ceremony at the Brisbane city hall, he had cleared his test in Feb 2021


----------



## Blacks west (Oct 6, 2021)

nishantdhote said:


> My partner got the invite for 1st Nov 2021 ceremony at the Brisbane city hall, he had cleared his test in Feb 2021


My test was in Feb for Brisbane as well. Did he get an email invite or postal mail? Please


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

T.R said:


> Hi,
> With NSW lock down to lift next week, has anyone received invite for interview/test?
> From immitracker, I noticed that they had started inviting on applications submitted in first week of April 2021. Hoping they start this soon.


Eagerly awaiting for test Invite - Applied 08May2021


----------



## jflings (Sep 5, 2021)

vijaymoorthy said:


> Yep.. it is 11 days for Immi accounts to be updated than add 3-6 days for certificates to arrive.


thanks Vijay, was this your experience ? someone told me it should be immediate and I am a bit worried now since mine is still showing approved.


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

pokeman13 said:


> Anyone from* Brisbane City Council who has received invite for October/November 2021 Ceremon*y? Could you please share your details?





Blacks west said:


> I got my approval in February 2021 by mail(arrived in my mail box on the 18th Feb 2022)
> Since then I haven’t heard a thing from DHA. I have called uncountable times and emailed both ceremony and virtual for a date. Nothing .
> I have now passed the 8 months wait mark!
> I have seen people who have had a ceremony who went for the test after me. But when I call they say they take people in the order in which they applied. Am confused.
> ...


Hi pokeman and Blacks west,

I get my approval on 22/01/21 and received an invitation of 18/10/21 ceremony, which is not published online. I think they are doing more ceremony to catch up without publishing. Job interview or applying a job is not a reason to apply for vc. I tried.


----------



## Blacks west (Oct 6, 2021)

antiu said:


> Hi pokeman and Blacks west,
> 
> I get my approval on 22/01/21 and received an invitation of 18/10/21 ceremony, which is not published online. I think they are doing more ceremony to catch up without publishing. Job interview or applying a job is not a reason to apply for vc. I tried.


my approval was 12/02/21, I was looking to join theADF August in take but useless now.
When for you get your invite? By email or mail?


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Blacks west said:


> My test was in Feb for Brisbane as well. Did he get an email invite or postal mail? Please


my partner sent an email to [email protected] and asked them for a tentative date, they replied in 2 weeks and said he will tentatively be on the 1st Nov ceremony and he got an email yesterday again confirming the same.

I suggest email them on the above address with your details like name and dob and they would respond


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

Blacks west said:


> my approval was 12/02/21, I was looking to join theADF August in take but useless now.
> When for you get your invite? By email or mail?


Hi Blacks west,
I received both. I got an email first and then got a mail three days later. If you have a real job offer on hand, you are qualified for an urgent ceremony.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,

I have been invitied to attend virtual ceremony by DoHA. I have few questions -

1. How long does it take for certicate to arrive? And once I apply for passport, how long it will take for passport to come in mail?
2. Is it permitted to travel to India on Indian passport after citizenship ceremony?

Thanks


----------



## pokeman13 (Dec 10, 2018)

antiu said:


> Hi pokeman and Blacks west,
> 
> I get my approval on 22/01/21 and received an invitation of 18/10/21 ceremony, which is not published online. I think they are doing more ceremony to catch up without publishing. Job interview or applying a job is not a reason to apply for vc. I tried.



=============================================================================================
The BCC website has been updated and they are conducting the ceremony below.

*A citizenship ceremony will be held on:*

Monday 11 October 2021
Monday 18 October 2021
Monday 1 November 2021
Monday 29 November 2021.
*FINALLY*. I have received invite for the ceremony on Monday 1 November 2021 at the Brisbane City Hall. Below is my detail:
*Applied*: September 20, 2020​*Exam/Interview Invite:* January 5, 2021​*Exam Interview Completed*: February 5, 2021​*Ceremony Date*: November 1, 2021​


----------



## Blacks west (Oct 6, 2021)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been invitied to attend virtual ceremony by DoHA. I have few questions -
> 
> ...


Which state are you in please?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Blacks west said:


> Which state are you in please?


NSW


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Just finished my Virtual Citizenship Ceremony now. Thanks to everyone's help here and God bless everyone abundantly.
The Ceremony was done in 4 minutes. Ceremony was straight to the point, show ID Proof and then the pledge.
My Timeline
30/06/2020 Application
05/05/2021 Test
08/10/2021 Virtual Ceremony
I got the ceremony test date after sending an email to "[email protected]" on 3rd Oct 2021, as I am based in Victoria and the ceremony was held by DOHA.
My council for reference is City of Greater Geelong (Regional Victoria)
Any personal questions, please shoot up an personal message through my profile


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been invitied to attend virtual ceremony by DoHA. I have few questions -
> 
> ...


My best guess is 1 to 2 weeks for your certificate to arrive by mail,the Australian passport comes in 2 weeks after you apply,We not allowed to use Indian passport once we receive our Australian citizenship certificate, plus as per Australian laws all Australian citizens need to use Australian passport to exit and enter Australia.

Once you get your Aus passport,you need to apply for OCI card+ renunciate the Indian passport- this takes approx 4 weeks.


----------



## SydLad1256 (Sep 27, 2021)

Does anyone know estimate time for Passport application? It said 3 weeks processing time on the website. Does anyone receive their passport earlier? Thanks


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

SydLad1256 said:


> Does anyone know estimate time for Passport application? It said 3 weeks processing time on the website. Does anyone receive their passport earlier? Thanks


I applied for a passport on 2nd June morning through a local post office in Brisbane and i had the passport in my hand by 15th June afternoon.

You can opt for priority processing if you are in a hurry (301+220$-priority fee)- 521$, which gives you passport in 2 working days.

DFAT is expecting delays in passport processing in Nov 2021 once the borders partially open








Australia COVID: Passport backlog expected when borders reopen


More than 1 million Australian passports have expired during the pandemic, so it’s expected there will be a backlog renewing them if those who want to travel next year don’t act quickly.




www.smh.com.au


----------



## Blacks west (Oct 6, 2021)

nishantdhote said:


> I applied for a passport on 2nd June morning through a local post office in Brisbane and i had the passport in my hand by 15th June afternoon.
> 
> You can opt for priority processing if you are in a hurry (301+220$-priority fee)- 521$, which gives you passport in 2 working days.
> 
> ...


Has anyone had a virtual ceremony in Brisbane by any chance? Can you opt for that ones you know your ceremony date?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Any one know what happens to the PR visa once the citizenship is finalised?


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any one know what happens to the PR visa once the citizenship is finalised?


It’s cancelled straight away and you need to get a passport to leave the country


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

This question is for applicants from people originally from Pakistan. Has anyone used Family Registration Certificate (FRC) for citizenship application instead of the Birth certificate? I lost my birth certificate so don't know what to do.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

A quick query guys. My wife was on visit visa for 6 months. Is that considered a part of 4 years period of lawful residence as per the 4 years criteria to apply for the citizenship? She qualifies for all the conditions laid by the rules for obtaining citizenship excpet for this confusion


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeshrego said:


> A quick query guys. My wife was on visit visa for 6 months. Is that considered a part of 4 years period of lawful residence as per the 4 years criteria to apply for the citizenship? She qualifies for all the conditions laid by the rules for obtaining citizenship excpet for this confusion


There are many other points to be taken into consideration 
Just try to submit the application online 
The system will not allow you to proceed beyond page 6 if you are not eligible 
Cheers


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

T.R said:


> 2021. Hoping they start


Where did you check? can you share the immitracker link ?


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

T.R said:


> Hi,
> With NSW lock down to lift next week, has anyone received invite for interview/test?
> From immitracker, I noticed that they had started inviting on applications submitted in first week of April 2021. Hoping they start this soon.


Where did yo check? can you share the immitracker link?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

RakhiTyagi said:


> Where did yo check? can you share the immitracker link?


You can see the status here. This is community based tracker where people share status of their application and it helps give an idea on status.

<*SNIP*>


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anyone knows when would the citizenship test/ Interview center opens up in NSW after the lockdown.


----------



## bezmam (Mar 3, 2019)

NB said:


> It will be affected
> As you cannot be out for more then a year in the last 4 years on the date you apply, all the period that you have lived prior to the date you return, will not be counted
> You will need to live 3 years continuously in Australia after you return to become eligible at the earliest
> Cheers


Thanks NB , What about those on Talent Visa ? based on the new resident requirement.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello all,
Does anyone know the exact definition of *including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months *for the residency requirement?

I am PR now, and I have a tricky situation here. I plan to travel overseas from 09/11/2021 (12 PM flight at Sydney airport) to 08/02/2022 (Arrive in Sydney Airport around 8 AM on 08/02/2022) which is 90 days exclude the departure day and arriving day. Does it meet the requirement of no more than 90 days in total? I have checked the legislation but cannot find the definition. However, I use the Residency calculator and find out it actually meet the residency requirements. I am confused now. 
Thanks for helping in advance.

K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kyle47 said:


> Hello all,
> Does anyone know the exact definition of *including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months *for the residency requirement?
> 
> I am PR now, and I have a tricky situation here. I plan to travel overseas from 09/11/2021 (12 PM flight at Sydney airport) to 08/02/2022 (Arrive in Sydney Airport around 8 AM on 08/02/2022) which is 90 days exclude the departure day and arriving day. Does it meet the requirement of no more than 90 days in total? I have checked the legislation but cannot find the definition. However, I use the Residency calculator and find out it actually meet the residency requirements. I am confused now.
> ...


The residency calculator is not full proof
When you will start submitting the online application, the system will tell you whether you are eligible or not
Moreover flights can be delayed and it’s the time you cross the immigration gate, which is important
Don’t cut it so close
Cheers


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

NB said:


> The residency calculator is not full proof
> When you will start submitting the online application, the system will tell you whether you are eligible or not
> Moreover flights can be delayed and it’s the time you cross the immigration gate, which is important
> Don’t cut it so close
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I have booked the flights which are not refundable, and I cannot change the flights since most of the inward flights are sold out. Should I ask a MARA Agent regarding this issue? Will they know the answer for this one? Thanks.

K


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi Friends, 

Any one on 190 state sponsored visa and applied for citizenship recently after moving state before 2 yrs commitment .... any issues during your citizenship application due not completing 2 year commitment .. 

falling short by few months in 2 years and most of the threads here suggest there is no legal obligation but could be an issue with citizenship application .. 

reason for move to other state is tough job market due to pandemic and finding hard to survive .. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

antiu said:


> Hi pokeman and Blacks west,
> 
> I get my approval on 22/01/21 and received an invitation of 18/10/21 ceremony, which is not published online. I think they are doing more ceremony to catch up without publishing. Job interview or applying a job is not a reason to apply for vc. I tried.


I had my VC from BCC few weeks back. I had a job offer for which I need to be Aus Citizen to accept and join my new employer. Job interviews/applications will not work, but if you have an offer that requires you to be a citizen to accept it, you can request for VC


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

SydLad1256 said:


> Does anyone know estimate time for Passport application? It said 3 weeks processing time on the website. Does anyone receive their passport earlier? Thanks


My passport was dispatched within 3 days from the date I applied. However, AUPost took 10 days to get it delivered to me


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

bharathi039 said:


> My passport was dispatched within 3 days from the date I applied. However, AUPost took 10 days to get it delivered to me


The mail is moving very slow! Passports are processed quicker but the delivery takes longer that 10 days in some cases. Alternatively one could opt for a rapid service through Auspost and the passport is ready within 48hrs. Please bear in mind the rapid service comes at a price of $521. When opting for a rapid service it is advisable to choose to collect the passport from the passport office to avoid mailing delays. Even when choosing a regular processing you have an option of collecting the passport from the passport office, this will cut down on delivery time, which are painfully longer these days.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Hi All,

how much notice is usually given for an in person ceremony? 2 or 3 or 4 weeks?

thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abc8959 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> how much notice is usually given for an in person ceremony? 2 or 3 or 4 weeks?
> 
> thanks.


It’s a messy state of affairs
There is no clear path or timeline 
The invites are sometimes sent by DHA directly by email and sometimes by the council through post
So it all depends on the council you are in
You have to keep a watch on both your email and post, to make sure that you don’t miss the invite
Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

pokeman13 said:


> =============================================================================================
> The BCC website has been updated and they are conducting the ceremony below.
> 
> *A citizenship ceremony will be held on:*
> ...


This is good news. My wife completed her citizenship interview on Feb 12th 2021, so we can expect her ceremony invite for either 1st or 29th November this year.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Hi all,
My citizenship test was cancelled due to COVID lockdown in Sydney. Not sure anyone here has the same experience and do you receive the invite again (I think that Sydney is open again)?


----------



## Fred2021 (Oct 12, 2021)

Did anyone recently received invitation for citizen ceremony from Melbourne City Council Online


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

mutapha said:


> Hi all,
> My citizenship test was cancelled due to COVID lockdown in Sydney. Not sure anyone here has the same experience and do you receive the invite again (I think that Sydney is open again)?


They should have restarted but apparently thats not the case. May be after 80% then. I believe you will be notified when they restart. What’s your date of application? 
I applied on 25 May. Just trying to get an idea on wait time after they start the process.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

T.R said:


> They should have restarted but apparently thats not the case. May be after 80% then. I believe you will be notified when they restart. What’s your date of application?
> I applied on 25 May. Just trying to get an idea on wait time after they start the process.


I applied on 9 Apr, and received the invite for the test on July then rescheduled it on 28 June.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Who is responsible for test invites, state or federal?


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello All,

Thank you all for the insights the you are providing in the forum.

I am applying for citizenship and I have a quick question regarding when to apply for PCC. 

I entered Australia in Apr 2017 and stayed for a week. I moved permanently to Sydney Nov 2017.
There is a 7 month period, I was living in India and I understand PCC is required as I lived overseas more than 90 days. Am I correct?

If yes, when do I need to apply for the PCC with the Indian consulate? 
Is PCC required during the application submission or we need to provide only when it is requested by CO.

Thanks in advance.

KK


----------



## Blacks west (Oct 6, 2021)

prasannakp84 said:


> This is good news. My wife completed her citizenship interview on Feb 12th 2021, so we can expect her ceremony invite for either 1st or 29th November this year.


I completed that exact same day for BCC . Still waiting


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

karthy84 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thank you all for the insights the you are providing in the forum.
> 
> ...


Yes, PCC is required in your case. You need to apply PCC at VFS. Once you submit the application, it will list a documents to be uploaded. If you do not upload PCC until the CO opens your file, they will ask you to provide it. I will suggest to submit the application and apply for PCC. It will take 4-8 weeks for it to come, so you can uploaded it later.

Link - https://services.vfsglobal.com/aus/en/ind/apply-passport


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

T.R said:


> They should have restarted but apparently thats not the case. May be after 80% then. I believe you will be notified when they restart. What’s your date of application?
> I applied on 25 May. Just trying to get an idea on wait time after they start the process.


Applied on 08May2021...
Hopefully they start from next week after 80% vax rate


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

karthy84 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thank you all for the insights the you are providing in the forum.
> 
> ...


What is your PR grant date? Also have you travelled out of Australia since Nov 2017?

Have you stayed outside Australia for more than 12 months "Since the day your PR was granted"? If so you need to get PCC from every country that you have stayed 90 days or over.


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes, PCC is required in your case. You need to apply PCC at VFS. Once you submit the application, it will list a documents to be uploaded. If you do not upload PCC until the CO opens your file, they will ask you to provide it. I will suggest to submit the application and apply for PCC. It will take 4-8 weeks for it to come, so you can uploaded it later.
> 
> Link - https://services.vfsglobal.com/aus/en/ind/apply-passport


Thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> What is your PR grant date? Also have you travelled out of Australia since Nov 2017?
> 
> Have you stayed outside Australia for more than 12 months "Since the day your PR was granted"? If so you need to get PCC from every country that you have stayed 90 days or over.


Thanks a lot for the comment.
My PR grant was Mar 2017.
I travelled to India for 3 weeks after Nov 2017.


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Group, 
I am applying for citizenship and had a quick question on Proof of Birth. 
I do not have physical Xth Marksheet with me as that is in India. 
The idea was I can always go and get it but due to pandemic have not travelled for last 2 years. 

In such a case is Passport an acceptable proof of Birth. 
I have read that VFS birth certificate isn't of any use. 
Has anybody else used passport as acceptable proof of Birth. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dheeraj7803 (Dec 1, 2020)

Did anyone recently received invitation for citizen ceremony from Hume City Council Online?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

anuapply said:


> Hi Group,
> I am applying for citizenship and had a quick question on Proof of Birth.
> I do not have physical Xth Marksheet with me as that is in India.
> The idea was I can always go and get it but due to pandemic have not travelled for last 2 years.
> ...


Yes, I just used passport for my wife. It will be acceptable as proof of birth.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

any idea when victoria will start processing citizenship applications?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dvinoth86 said:


> any idea when victoria will start processing citizenship applications?


Processing is not stopped
It’s continuing in the background and applications are being approved for those who have already completed their tests
For others they will process to the maximum extent possible so that they can be approved as soon as they pass the test
Cheers


----------



## Kaz90 (Oct 14, 2021)

Dear All

Does the department use registered post when sending the Citizenship Certificate? I live in an apartment and usually Aus Post take registered post directly to the post office (sometimes no leaflet is left in the post box). Can we call the department and ask for any tracking number?

Appreciate if anyone with a similar experience could clarify.

Thanks!


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

NB said:


> Processing is not stopped
> It’s continuing in the background and applications are being approved for those who have already completed their tests
> For others they will process to the maximum extent possible so that they can be approved as soon as they pass the test
> Cheers


Hi NB, is this really the case or just an assumption?


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

NB said:


> Processing is not stopped
> It’s continuing in the background and applications are being approved for those who have already completed their tests
> For others they will process to the maximum extent possible so that they can be approved as soon as they pass the test
> Cheers


Can you explain when you say for people who have already completed their tests ? I think the question was asked for the applications which are still in acknowledgement stage and have not received the any interview / tests appointment . This list has not moved since last few months as checked from the immitracker . Can you share any information about that ?


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

Kaz90 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Does the department use registered post when sending the Citizenship Certificate? I live in an apartment and usually Aus Post take registered post directly to the post office (sometimes no leaflet is left in the post box). Can we call the department and ask for any tracking number?
> 
> ...


Yes it uses registered post but doesn’t share tracking with you
You need to sign for it
For me, the concierge signed in my building 
My ceremony was Friday and Thursday the following week certificate has arrived


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello All,

I am just stuck submitting my application because I do not have a birth certificate. It is nearly impossible to get one from the town municipality where I was born.

I understand from the forum, that Xth mark sheet can be used in lieu of a birth certificate. Originally, I am from Tamil Nadu, India and the mark sheets from TN does not have parents name on it. It is just the student name(with initials) and the DOB. Will it be sufficient as valid proof for Birth identity? 

Is there a chance, during the interview, can CO reject the application if he/she is not satisfied with Xth mark sheets as proof for birth? 

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## vijaymoorthy (Jun 12, 2013)

karthy84 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am just stuck submitting my application because I do not have a birth certificate. It is nearly impossible to get one from the town municipality where I was born.
> 
> ...


I got my citizenship showing Adhaar card and uploaded 10th class as additional document.


----------



## Kaz90 (Oct 14, 2021)

Auscutie said:


> Yes it uses registered post but doesn’t share tracking with you
> You need to sign for it
> For me, the concierge signed in my building
> My ceremony was Friday and Thursday the following week certificate has arrived


Hi Auscutie

Thanks a lot for the response, btw did you already get the passport? is it through normal or priority processing? I'm thinking of using priority processing. Not sure if there will be any delays in the normal processing.

Thanks!


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

I have applied in April last week 2021 in NSW and my application is still in "Received" Status. The application didn't even move to 'Initial assessment' stage. is anyone ese also on the same boat?


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

vijaymoorthy said:


> I got my citizenship showing Adhaar card and uploaded 10th class as additional document.


Dear NB, do you have some inputs on Birth certificate on if passport or Adhaar are acceptable. 
Will really appreciate your inputs on this.


----------



## Auscutie (Sep 28, 2021)

Kaz90 said:


> Hi Auscutie
> 
> Thanks a lot for the response, btw did you already get the passport? is it through normal or priority processing? I'm thinking of using priority processing. Not sure if there will be any delays in the normal processing.
> 
> Thanks!


I have ordered it last Friday (normal processing) and haven’t received the notification it’s been despatched yet. If you’re in a rush to travel internationally then it’s worth it I think, otherwise I’d just get the regular one. Extra 200$ wasn’t really worth it for me


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Finished the virtual ceremony few minutes ago. It was organised by DoHA.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

In the immi tracker, I can see few applications submitted as recent as Sept 20th updated with "interview appointed".

Can anyone update what is the actual waiting time though in website it says 17 to 19 months?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

RakhiTyagi said:


> I have applied in April last week 2021 in NSW and my application is still in "Received" Status. The application didn't even move to 'Initial assessment' stage. is anyone ese also on the same boat?


Yeah....Received status from 08May2021


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkrishnaraj said:


> In the immi tracker, I can see few applications submitted as recent as Sept 20th updated with "interview appointed".
> 
> Can anyone update what is the actual waiting time though in website it says 17 to 19 months?


I think it’s a wrong data
There was a delay of 4-5 months in nsw before covid hit
Now there have been no interviews for the past several months so the wait will be closer to 7-8 months now
Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

anuapply said:


> Dear NB, do you have some inputs on Birth certificate on if passport or Adhaar are acceptable.
> Will really appreciate your inputs on this.


For several people passport has worked, however, no harm in carrying a scanned copy of Xth class marksheet with DOB and parent's name, just in case the CO asks for it, just tell him/her that the original is outside Australia and you can not get it due to the pandemic. This actually worked for someone I know. Again totally depends on case officer but given the extenuating circumstances due to the pandemic, passport only should work as it has for many people. Good luck.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

NB said:


> I think it’s a wrong data
> There was a delay of 4-5 months in nsw before covid hit
> Now there have been no interviews for the past several months so the wait will be closer to 7-8 months now
> Cheers


Thank you. Thought so considering Melbourne is in lockdown for a long time as well. I applied couple of days back so let me make up my mind not to expect any update till Dec 2022.


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi All,

Just wanted to update on my citizenship timeline.

Application Approved - April-2021
Council - City of Melbourne
Virtual ceremony - 06-Oct-2021

Thanks everyone. This thread was helpful. Suggest people who have reached the 6 month mark to check with DOHA.


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

gurudev said:


> For several people passport has worked, however, no harm in carrying a scanned copy of Xth class marksheet with DOB and parent's name, just in case the CO asks for it, just tell him/her that the original is outside Australia and you can not get it due to the pandemic. This actually worked for someone I know. Again totally depends on case officer but given the extenuating circumstances due to the pandemic, passport only should work as it has for many people. Good luck.



Many thanks for your response.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Shane12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to update on my citizenship timeline.
> 
> ...



This is unbelievable !!! Melbourne city council here as well....


I applied on *29 Oct 2019*

(Got exception to travel during covid, grandmother was dying)
Travelled internationally for half a year. Got back to Brisbane.

Finished the exam in *Feb 2021*
Got approved sometime in *March 2021*
Travelled from Bris -> Melbourne

Still nothing ! Now the next ceromonies are in 2022, I'm not even invited to the last round of 2021.


*Aren't we supposed to pledge within 1 year after the approval ? *What's gonna happen if I still don't have an invitation in April 2022 !?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

kaanixir said:


> This is unbelievable !!! Melbourne city council here as well....
> 
> 
> I applied on *29 Oct 2019*
> ...


Keep bugging DoHA. There were few emails in this thread where you can send the request for a VC. Send an email to the address for Victoria. I did the same and it was organised on 15.10.2021.


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Yeah....Received status from 08May2021


Same here, received status from 18 March 2021 !


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

Guys just a quick question. My citizenship application was approved in April 2021 at parramatta council and aim moving Nowra NSW with my partner. What will happen once i update my address in Immi account.
Will I have to join the que from the start ?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Keep bugging DoHA. There were few emails in this thread where you can send the request for a VC. Send an email to the address for Victoria. I did the same and it was organised on 15.10.2021.


Hi Ratnesh, what is VC? also, do you have the email address for Victoria handy? I searched but couldn't locate it.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hi Ratnesh, what is VC? also, do you have the email address for Victoria handy? I searched but couldn't locate it.


VC is virutal ceremony which organised online. You can send an email to [email protected] and try your luck.


----------



## Eddi86 (May 13, 2020)

Hello, I have submitted my application for the citizenship on 17.07.2021. Still didn't receive any update from them. Does it takes that long time for the citizenship application? The application includes me and my five years old son. Also I didn't submitted the police clearance certificate with the documents. Do I need submit that or wait for them to ask me for the police certificate


----------



## Marzzz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My heart grows when I see everyone helping each other. Thanks a lot for this community. 

Is someone kindly able to help with the below?

I applied for citizenship on 02/05/2021 and received a request for further details to submit Form 1399 on 10/06/2021 (same for myself and my wife who applied separately). My application is now in "Further Assessment" Status. The letter i received on 10/06/2021 also had the following statement in it: "You will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available. You will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of your appointment."

So far, I have not received an invite to sit the test and attend an interview. My 5 year PR visa ends in April 2022 which means if I want to travel, I have to submit a return visa. Also, my mother is currently unwell I would really like to visit her when international travel is allowed again.

I live within the Liverpool Council in NSW but I will move to The Ponds very soon which is within the Blacktown Council.

As a background also, I am a Palestinian Refugee of Lebanon and hold a Palestinian refugee travel document issued by the Lebanese government.

Questions:
1- Can I do anything to make the process faster to receive an invite for the exam? Will sending them an email help?
2- If I have to travel to see my mother, will this impact my citizenship timeline? 
3- After my PR 5 years limit is expired and the application is still pending, would it be advised not to travel at all until citizenship is approved? if an emergency comes up and I have to travel, how easy/fast is it to get a return visa? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gabetrotter (May 24, 2016)

Hi guys!

I have a situation, and I hope any one of you can enlighten me with the most suitable course of action. 

I am a Victorian who has a citizenship application that's been in progress since 30/07/2021, and it seems evident that most applications lodged in Victoria have taken the hardest toll of delays for some unknown and random reason. Since the lodgement, Home Affairs has not sent any test invitations yet, and I am starting to feel unease as I have an international trip coming in 2022. Having heard nothing from the department yet gives me the impression that my application may have been impacted by the delay, and the idea of securing an Australian passport before my trip is starting to distort. 

Meanwhile, I am aware that my PR visa is valid for 5 years; however, I have realised that it is reaching its final year of validity a month before my trip next year. Therefore, I will be left with only two options: apply for a returning resident visa and/or wait for the citizenship grant, and reschedule my trip - the latter however would put me into a quite challenging and stressful situation hence I require assistance in, hopefully, speeding up the process. If the said option is available though, how certain Home Affairs would be to grant my request in fast tracking my application? 

Looking forward to receiving a response. 

Sincerely, 
Gabriel


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Eddi86 said:


> Hello, I have submitted my application for the citizenship on 17.07.2021. Still didn't receive any update from them. Does it takes that long time for the citizenship application? The application includes me and my five years old son. Also I didn't submitted the police clearance certificate with the documents. Do I need submit that or wait for them to ask me for the police certificate


Depends where you live. Before lockdown, NSW had wait times of 2-3 months and Vic was more than year for citizenship test. Its about 1-2 months in all other states at the moment. 
If police certificate is required, it asks you at the time of submission. If it was required and you haven’t, probably best to submit asap so to avoid any other delays.


----------



## Gabetrotter (May 24, 2016)

T.R said:


> Depends where you live. Before lockdown, NSW had wait times of 2-3 months and Vic was more than year for citizenship test. Its about 1-2 months in all other states at the moment.
> If police certificate is required, it asks you at the time of submission. If it was required and you haven’t, probably best to submit asap so to avoid any other delays.



Thanks for your response. 

As mentioned, I am a Victorian, and currently reside in Melbourne metropolitan. 

As for the application, police certificate was not asked. I have, however, the certificate with me which I can upload anytime. 

Do you have any idea why there's a long-wait delay in Victoria? 

Regards,
Gabriel


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabetrotter said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> As mentioned, I am a Victorian, and currently reside in Melbourne metropolitan.
> 
> ...


The delay is due to the number of days we were in lockdown. Applications from Sept/Oct 2020 were probably the last ones to be invited for the test, so I guess you have a long wait ahead. I applied in Jan 2021 and nothing so far. Hopefully, after the lockdown ends tomorrow we see some action.Fingers crossed.
As for the PCC, my wife needed one and we uploaded with the application.


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi - would be grateful if anyone could please direct me to any threads or messages that explain what documents should I keep ready while applying for citizenship, which all needs to be attested by a notary or JP etc.


----------



## Gabetrotter (May 24, 2016)

Mithung said:


> The delay is due to the number of days we were in lockdown. Applications frpom Sept/Oct 2020 were probably the last ones to be invited for the test, so I guess you have a long wait ahead. I applied in Jan 2021 and nothing so far. Hopefully, after the lockdown ends tomorrow we see some action.Fingers crossed.
> As for the PCC, my wife needed one and we uploaded with the application.



Yes! I had a horrible idea it was because of the long lockdown, and I hope that by the time we emerge from lockdown tomorrow, things will change fast. 

In regards to my situation though, do you think Home Affairs would consider my trip that is now booked and confirmed - and have the application fast tracked? What do you reckon? 

Regards,
Gabriel


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Mithung said:


> The delay is due to the number of days we were in lockdown. Applications frpom Sept/Oct 2020 were probably the last ones to be invited for the test, so I guess you have a long wait ahead. I applied in Jan 2021 and nothing so far. Hopefully, after the lockdown ends tomorrow we see some action.Fingers crossed.
> As for the PCC, my wife needed one and we uploaded with the application.


They haven’t resumed in NSW yet having lockdown lifted for about two weeks now. 


Gabetrotter said:


> Yes! I had a horrible idea it was because of the long lockdown, and I hope that by the time we emerge from lockdown tomorrow, things will change fast.
> 
> In regards to my situation though, do you think Home Affairs would consider my trip that is now booked and confirmed - and have the application fast tracked? What do you reckon?
> 
> ...


I don’t think they give consideration to any such thing in this process and you just have to wait for your turn in the queue.
Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabetrotter said:


> Yes! I had a horrible idea it was because of the long lockdown, and I hope that by the time we emerge from lockdown tomorrow, things will change fast.
> 
> In regards to my situation though, do you think Home Affairs would consider my trip that is now booked and confirmed - and have the application fast tracked? What do you reckon?
> 
> ...


Honestly, no idea mate. With international borders opening, lot of people would be looking to book tickets. That may not be a good reason to fast-track an application. You could give it a try though.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

T.R said:


> They haven’t resumed in NSW yet having lockdown lifted for about two weeks now.
> 
> I don’t think they give consideration to any such thing in this process and you just have to wait for your turn in the queue.
> Cheers


Yeah, i read about it. Just hoping VIC resumes sooner to clear the existing backlog of applications


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi - would be grateful if anyone could please direct me to any threads or messages that explain what documents should I keep ready while applying for citizenship, which all needs to be attested by a notary or JP etc.


It’s a very simple application 
You can download form 1300t and check then requirements 
The difficult part for some applicants is getting the form signed from the authorised persons 
Cheers


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s a very simple application
> You can download form 1300t and check then requirements
> The difficult part for some applicants is getting the form signed from the authorised persons
> Cheers


Thanks much, NB. I have someone who can help me out with 1195 - just wanted to check if any of the docs like birth certificate needs to be certified by a Notary or JP. Thanks again.


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

I submitted citizenship application and included my dependent kids (under 12 years old). I have following two questions 

1) It did not essentially required me to submit form 1195 for my kids. Although I submitted but just checking is it not required any more ? 
2) Secondly, I find it a bit strange that I could select "Form 1195 - Identity declaration" from document types for one of my kids to upload form 1195, but this option was not available in case of other kids. Just concerned did I miss something or did something wrong ? I have attached the screenshot to clarify what I mean, thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> I submitted citizenship application and included my dependent kids (under 12 years old). I have following two questions
> 
> 1) It did not essentially required me to submit form 1195 for my kids. Although I submitted but just checking is it not required any more ?
> 2) Secondly, I find it a bit strange that I could select "Form 1195 - Identity declaration" from document types for one of my kids to upload form 1195, but this option was not available in case of other kids. Just concerned did I miss something or did something wrong ? I have attached the screenshot to clarify what I mean, thanks.
> ...


What are the ages of the kids ?
Cheers


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

NB said:


> What are the ages of the kids ?
> Cheers


3, 7 and 12


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> I submitted citizenship application and included my dependent kids (under 12 years old). I have following two questions
> 
> 1) It did not essentially required me to submit form 1195 for my kids. Although I submitted but just checking is it not required any more ?
> 2) Secondly, I find it a bit strange that I could select "Form 1195 - Identity declaration" from document types for one of my kids to upload form 1195, but this option was not available in case of other kids. Just concerned did I miss something or did something wrong ? I have attached the screenshot to clarify what I mean, thanks.
> ...


It is required for all applicants including all the 3 kids
You can upload it in the other documents section if you can’t find the relevant section
Cheers


----------



## lenin (Aug 17, 2016)

Has anyone recently received citizenship interview + test call in Sydney? I applied on 5th July 2021 and waiting for test.

Any idea when i can expect for a test invite ?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Gabetrotter said:


> Yes! I had a horrible idea it was because of the long lockdown, and I hope that by the time we emerge from lockdown tomorrow, things will change fast.
> 
> In regards to my situation though, do you think Home Affairs would consider my trip that is now booked and confirmed - and have the application fast tracked? What do you reckon?
> 
> ...


The chances that you can get Australian passport before your trip next year is almost none. You have to sit the exam and get approval letter and wait for ceremony to swear in before applying for passport. There are people just waiting for ceremony for more than 12 months. So prepare to travel with your current travel document and notify your travel plan to DoHA in the citizenship application once the travel is confirmed. Meanwhile prepare the PR renew application before your travel. Don't be too stressed. Once DoHA is aware of your travel plan, they would wait for you to come back to Australia to have the exam/ceremony, etc.


----------



## Gabetrotter (May 24, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> The chances that you can get Australian passport before your trip next year is almost none. You have to sit the exam and get approval letter and wait for ceremony to swear in before applying for passport. There are people just waiting for ceremony for more than 12 months. So prepare to travel with your current travel document and notify your travel plan to DoHA in the citizenship application once the travel is confirmed. Meanwhile prepare the PR renew application before your travel. Don't be too stressed. Once DoHA is aware of your travel plan, they would wait for you to come back to Australia to have the exam/ceremony, etc.



Well... I will be left with no other options but to to apply for a 'returning resident visa' and wait longer to get my citizenship granted. How come some other people have had their citizenships granted in less than a year? Why does it vary so greatly? Any idea?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Gabetrotter said:


> Well... I will be left with no other options but to to apply for a 'returning resident visa' and wait longer to get my citizenship granted. How come some other people have had their citizenships granted in less than a year? Why does it vary so greatly? Any idea?


Because they are not in NSW or Victoria.


----------



## Eddi86 (May 13, 2020)

T.R said:


> Depends where you live. Before lockdown, NSW had wait times of 2-3 months and Vic was more than year for citizenship test. Its about 1-2 months in all other states at the moment.
> If police certificate is required, it asks you at the time of submission. If it was required and you haven’t, probably best to submit asap so to avoid any other delays.


It doesn't said anything at the time of submission but i will prepare that asap to submit just in case if its stuck because of that


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

hello Everyone,

does anyone know how to notify the immigration about the leave plans after applying the citizenship application. my application is still in received status.

the site says
Let us know if you need to travel outside Australia while your application is being processed or while you are waiting for your ceremony.

But no details on how to update .


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

lenin said:


> Has anyone recently received citizenship interview + test call in Sydney? I applied on 5th July 2021 and waiting for test.
> 
> Any idea when i can expect for a test invite ?


I think it is going to be February or March or later for June-July applicants considering the 4 months lock down we had in NSW. I applied on June 29th - just before fees increase  , I am not expecting any test invite before the start of next year, unless they pick my application sooner than expected


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi guys,
The Residence Calculator says I was eligible to apply on the 10.10.21. I tried to apply for citizenship today, but was stopped on page 6.
I was NOT in Australia in the following time periods: (100% correct, I asked for my international movement records)
22 AUG 2017 - 28 JULY 2018
25 MARS 2019 - 06 APRIL 2019
10 SEPT 2019 - 12 NOV 2019

Do you have an opinion on when I would be able to apply? It is currently 12 days since calculated eligibility.
And according to my calculations, I have been gone for 51 weeks the last 4 years. So I'm not sure what's the problem.
Thank you so much
PS. Got my PR 20 MAY 2020.

EDIT: I have seen some comments that says you have to have been in Australia 4 years prior to applying, is that true?! That means I have to wait until July next year! That's crazy!


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

blomster123 said:


> Hi guys,
> The Residence Calculator says I was eligible to apply on the 10.10.21. I tried to apply for citizenship today, but was stopped on page 6.
> I was NOT in Australia in the following time periods: (100% correct, I asked for my international movement records)
> 22 AUG 2017 - 28 JULY 2018
> ...



_away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months_
I think it is because you were away for more than 12 months - the above dates you gave equates to more than 12 months, so it is not allowing you to apply.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#Eligibility


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I think you should be eligible now. because your absence period in the last 4 years is less than 365 days after October 15th. On 10-10-2021, the absence period was more than 365 days / 12 months, so obviously the system wont allow you to apply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blomster123 said:


> Hi guys,
> The Residence Calculator says I was eligible to apply on the 10.10.21. I tried to apply for citizenship today, but was stopped on page 6.
> I was NOT in Australia in the following time periods: (100% correct, I asked for my international movement records)
> 22 AUG 2017 - 28 JULY 2018
> ...


Give details with date of issue and validity of all australia visas you held prior to PR
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blomster123 said:


> Hi guys,
> The Residence Calculator says I was eligible to apply on the 10.10.21. I tried to apply for citizenship today, but was stopped on page 6.
> I was NOT in Australia in the following time periods: (100% correct, I asked for my international movement records)
> 22 AUG 2017 - 28 JULY 2018
> ...


FYI, the residence calculator is a very crude system for determining the eligibility of your citizenship
The online application checks everything as per DHA records so that is final and you will have to accept that
For your satisfaction you can try to figure out why you are not being allowed to proceed 
Nothing beyond that
Cheers


----------



## Gabetrotter (May 24, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> Because they are not in NSW or Victoria.


What exactly is wrong with NSW and VIC? Is it just merely the lockdown or something else?


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. I have a question regarding form 1195. Can we send this form via email to an eligible person for him/her to sign? Or we have to physically present before that person? The reason I asked is that the person I know is currently living in other state.


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

NB said:


> Give details with date of issue and validity of all australia visas you held prior to PR
> Cheers


20 MAY 2020 - SUBC. 100 ( PR)
25 MARCH 2019 - SUBC. 309 (PARTNER VISA)
ARRIVED 28. JULY 2018 - SUBC. 600 (VISITOR)
ARRIVED 23. AUGUST 2016 - 22.AUGUST 2017 - SUBC. 417 (WHV)
ARRIVED 27.NOV 2015 - SUBC 600 (VISITOR)


NB said:


> Give details with date of issue and validity of all australia visas you held prior to PR
> Cheers


20 MAY 2020 - SUBC. 100 ( PR) 

25 MARCH 2019 - SUBC. 309 (PARTNER VISA) 
Had to travel travel offshore to get this visa granted. Granted/left 25.03.19 - back on the 06.04.19

ARRIVED 28. JULY 2018 - SUBC. 600 (VISITOR) (12 month visa that I used as a bridging visa as I applied for off-shore partner visa. Grant date:06. 06.18) 

ARRIVED 23. AUGUST 2016 - LEFT 22.AUGUST 2017 - SUBC. 417 (WHV) (12 month visa, grant date 12.06.16) 

ARRIVED 27.NOV 2015 - SUBC 600 (VISITOR) (valid for 3 months, not sure when granted, few months before) - LEFT 23.FEB 2016

Is this a the information you needed? Please let me know if there's anything else. Thanks so much.


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

JK684 said:


> I think you should be eligible now. because your absence period in the last 4 years is less than 365 days after October 15th. On 10-10-2021, the absence period was more than 365 days / 12 months, so obviously the system wont allow you to apply.


 Okay thanks. But it's not letting me proceed unfortunately


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blomster123 said:


> 20 MAY 2020 - SUBC. 100 ( PR)
> 25 MARCH 2019 - SUBC. 309 (PARTNER VISA)
> ARRIVED 28. JULY 2018 - SUBC. 600 (VISITOR)
> ARRIVED 23. AUGUST 2016 - 22.AUGUST 2017 - SUBC. 417 (WHV)
> ...


I see that You had no valid visa which would have allowed you to remain in Australia between august 2017 to July 2018 
If that’s correct then you will not be eligible to apply 
Cheers


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

NB said:


> I see that You had no valid visa which would have allowed you to remain in Australia between august 2017 to July 2018
> If that’s correct then you will not be eligible to apply
> Cheers


That is correct, I was in my home country in that period. Do you have an opinion on when I should be eligible?


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

lenin said:


> Has anyone recently received citizenship interview + test call in Sydney? I applied on 5th July 2021 and waiting for test.
> 
> Any idea when i can expect for a test invite ?


 Applied in March 2021 and still waiting for a test invite ... patience !


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Frenchie67 said:


> Applied in March 2021 and still waiting for a test invite ... patience !


yes absolutely !!, the 4 month lock down will delay it for every one. My friend who applied in December 2020 (in NSW) is still waiting for test appointment. His test was postponed after lockdown started in June in NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> yes absolutely !!, the 4 month lock down will delay it for every one. My friend who applied in December 2020 (in NSW) is still waiting for test appointment. His test was postponed after lockdown started in June in NSW.


Deleted


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blomster123 said:


> That is correct, I was in my home country in that period. Do you have an opinion on when I should be eligible?


July 2022
Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JK684 said:


> yes absolutely !!, the 4 month lock down will delay it for every one. My friend who applied in December 2020 (in NSW) is still waiting for test appointment. His test was postponed after lockdown started in June in NSW.


Something is not right. As per immitracker, April2021 applications in NSW have received invitations.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> Deleted


you mean ?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mithung said:


> Something is not right. As per immitracker, April2021 applications in NSW have received invitations.


he initially got it for June 28th which was later cancelled due to the lock down started on 26th June.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

JK684 said:


> I think it is going to be February or March or later for June-July applicants considering the 4 months lock down we had in NSW. I applied on June 29th - just before fees increase  , I am not expecting any test invite before the start of next year, unless they pick my application sooner than expected


I applied on 29th June as well in Sydney. Still showing status as "Received".


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

NB said:


> July 2022
> Cheers


 Ah that sucks! Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

How do I notify DoHA about my travel plans when my citizenship application is processing. I will be back within a month.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sparsh412 said:


> How do I notify DoHA about my travel plans when my citizenship application is processing. I will be back within a month.


Call up,the citizenship helpline 
Cheers


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I have a question regarding form 1195. Can we send this form via email to an eligible person for him/her to sign? Or we have to physically present before that person? The reason I asked is that the person I know is currently living in other state.


Anyone know about this?


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Folks

My application was approved on 31 July 2021. I am based at Fraser Coast Regional Council area in Queensland. There was a ceremony on 15th September 2021 but my name was not there in it. The next one is in November 2021 but i was told by the council that my name is not in this upcoming ceremony either. The next and the big ceremony will be on 26th January 2022 


My issue is that i have already booked my overseas trip for 2.5 months and the departure date is 1st feb 2022....if i get invited for the ceremony on 26th January, i cannot attend it because once i become citizen, i must have a passport to depart Australia and enter to India....and it is not possible to get the passport and indian visa in 4 days between 26th January and 1 feb.....

Would immigration consider this situation if i request virtual ceremony or early ceremony in November?

Any inputs?

Thanks


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have applied in July 2021 and there is no update. I am wondering if I can travel to India while the application is in process. Will it effect the processing? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nav23 said:


> Hi everyone, I have applied in July 2021 and there is no update. I am wondering if I can travel to India while the application is in process. Will it effect the processing? Thanks


You will not get a test invite while you are out of the country
Due to the covid shutdown, all applications are delayed
If you don’t intend to stay out of Australia for too long, it will not affect your processing 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> My application was approved on 31 July 2021. I am based at Fraser Coast Regional Council area in Queensland. There was a ceremony on 15th September 2021 but my name was not there in it. The next one is in November 2021 but i was told by the council that my name is not in this upcoming ceremony either. The next and the big ceremony will be on 26th January 2022
> 
> ...


Why applicants are given virtual ceremonies is a mystery
They give to some and deny some for the same reason 
You can keep trying by emailing them politely every week
Maybe you will get lucky
Cheers


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

NB said:


> You will not get a test invite while you are out of the country
> Due to the covid shutdown, all applications are delayed
> If you don’t intend to stay out of Australia for too long, it will not affect your processing
> Cheers


Thanks NB, I am planning to go in Feb or Mar. If I get test date before that, can I go then after the test? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nav23 said:


> Thanks NB, I am planning to go in Feb or Mar. If I get test date before that, can I go then after the test? Thanks


You cannot be approved if you are out of the country
Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

Auscutie said:


> It’s cancelled straight away and you need to get a passport to leave the country


Thank you my friend,.

My application status is finalised. And the ceremony was held about a month ago. But i still haven't received my certificate. Any idea how long it takes?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## manabeins (Aug 29, 2019)

NB said:


> I see that You had no valid visa which would have allowed you to remain in Australia between august 2017 to July 2018
> If that’s correct then you will not be eligible to apply
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I wanted to let you know that having a visa continuosly for 4 years *is not *a requirement for being elegible for citizenship. This is my case. It took me a lot of research, and consultation with a lawyer, but the immigration act just require you to be a lawful resident. The citizenship act also clarifies that "_if the total period of absence was not more than 12 months, then the person is *taken as been present in Australia.*_*"*

After all the research, I just called to the citizenship line and they confirmed the time without visa was still considered as lawful resident as it was less than 12 months. I should have just called in the first place rather spending so much time on it hehe. But share this information with others!


----------



## manabeins (Aug 29, 2019)

blomster123 said:


> That is correct, I was in my home country in that period. Do you have an opinion on when I should be eligible?


Your case is similar to mine and most possibly you are elegible. Just call the citizenship line, and the'll confirm the date you are elegible in their system


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frjativa said:


> Hi NB,
> I wanted to let you know that having a visa continuosly for 4 years *is not *a requirement for being elegible for citizenship. This is my case. It took me a lot of research, and consultation with a lawyer, but the immigration act just require you to be a lawful resident. The citizenship act also clarifies that "_if the total period of absence was not more than 12 months, then the person is *taken as been present in Australia.*_*"*
> 
> After all the research, I just called to the citizenship line and they confirmed the time without visa was still considered as lawful resident as it was less than 12 months. I should have just called in the first place rather spending so much time on it hehe. But share this information with others!


So are you now able to proceed beyond page 6 ?

Moreover, it’s always a good idea to contact Mara agent and DHA directly as far as possible for advice 
None of the members here including me are qualified Mara agents

Cheers


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

My citizen application was approved in May 2021, and now waiting for ceremony.
I have planned a trip to overseas (India) for couple of weeks in November. Do i have to let home department know about it?

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## Mido1900 (Oct 23, 2021)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My citizen application was approved in May 2021, and now waiting for ceremony.
> I have planned a trip to overseas (India) for couple of weeks in November. Do i have to let home department know about it?
> ...


it is better you wait till you get your passport if your travel is not urgent. It will be safer so you do not get overseas and be stuck and unable to return. Otherwise, you just need to let the Department know over the phone and they will stop processing your application until you get back.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My citizen application was approved in May 2021, and now waiting for ceremony.
> I have planned a trip to overseas (India) for couple of weeks in November. Do i have to let home department know about it?
> ...


2 weeks trip is absolutely fine
Just go ahead and do it
Cheers


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,
I am waiting for my ceremony but it's been a long wait.

My timeline:
Applied : 29 Oct 2020
Test : 06 May 2021
Approved: 06 May 2021
Council: City of Sydney

Please share your thoughts if you have any idea when I can expect my ceremony.
Or please share if anyone had a ceremony from the city of Sydney council.


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Worth moving to another Sydney suburb to get to the ceremony quicker?
We now live in Georges River and are planning to move and spend a couple of years overseas after we get citizenship...Georges River didn't offer virtual ceremonies and it seems like backlog of people waiting was high even last year. I am assuming it will be slower than councils which had virtual ceremonies. Anyone moved to get this quicker?


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My application status is finalised. And the ceremony was held about a month ago. But i still haven't received my certificate. Any idea how long it takes?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application status is finalised. And the ceremony was held about a month ago. But i still haven't received my certificate. Any idea how long it takes?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I received mine in less than a week. Call DoHA 131 881 and ask them about the status of your certificate.


----------



## Reddy2402 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Applied my Citizenship application 27th Sept 2021. Was eligible from 23rd Sept 2021
Received Test invite today 27th Oct 2021. 
Test date 15th Dec 2021. 
Rebooked test date for tomorrow 28th Oct 2021. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Reddy2402 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Applied my Citizenship application 27th Sept 2021. Was eligible from 23rd Sept 2021
> Received Test invite today 27th Oct 2021.
> ...


That’s great!which state please?


----------



## Mido1900 (Oct 23, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> That’s great!which state please?


It must be Victoria 😆😆


----------



## Reddy2402 (Mar 15, 2017)

It's from Brisbane..


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Has anyone received ceremony invite in Brisbane for 29th Nov?


----------



## Mido1900 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello everyone, I lost my passport I used to enter Australia in 2008. How can I prove my first entry? it says passport and asks for passport information and I have the information but not copies of the passport and first stamp. Please everyone share with me your experiences with this. Thanks heaps everypne


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Mido1900 said:


> Hello everyone, I lost my passport I used to enter Australia in 2008. How can I prove my first entry? it says passport and asks for passport information and I have the information but not copies of the passport and first stamp. Please everyone share with me your experiences with this. Thanks heaps everypne


You can request for International Movement Records is you have the passport number - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-forms/request-international-movement-records.

After submission, you shall receive a reply within couple of days.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I received mine in less than a week. Call DoHA 131 881 and ask them about the status of your certificate.


Thanks my friend, and great news just got mine yesterday  , just need to apply for the passport now.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido1900 (Oct 23, 2021)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can request for International Movement Records is you have the passport number - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-forms/request-international-movement-records.
> 
> After submission, you shall receive a reply within couple of days.


Thanks so much Ratnesh. Much appreciated! Yes, i have the passport number still and I will then just upload this to my immi account. All the best.


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

manabeins said:


> Your case is similar to mine and most possibly you are elegible. Just call the citizenship line, and the'll confirm the date you are elegible in their system


Ok thank you!


----------



## rj2018 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi, Does anyone know when citizenship tests are resuming in Melbourne VIC, I got an email from DHHS in Sept stating tests are being cancelled until lockdowns are lifted by Victorian government. My test was booked in Melbourne cbd. Now lockdown has been lifted I still have not received any new date . If anyone can confirm similar situation or received test invite recently that information will be helpful.


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

NB said:


> 2 weeks trip is absolutely fine
> Just go ahead and do it
> Cheers


Thanks NB!

I have spoken to home affairs and they have put the update on my application regarding the travel dates!


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

rj2018 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know when citizenship tests are resuming in Melbourne VIC, I got an email from DHHS in Sept stating tests are being cancelled until lockdowns are lifted by Victorian government. My test was booked in Melbourne cbd. Now lockdown has been lifted I still have not received any new date . If anyone can confirm similar situation or received test invite recently that information will be helpful.


Hey rj2018,
When did you apply for your citizenship online?


----------



## rj2018 (Oct 28, 2021)

10 Sept , 2020.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

NB said:


> Processing is not stopped
> It’s continuing in the background and applications are being approved for those who have already completed their tests
> For others they will process to the maximum extent possible so that they can be approved as soon as they pass the test
> Cheers


Hey NB,
Just curious what makes you believe they keep processing the applications in the background for those who haven’t been invited for test yet? Have you seen people being contacted during the lockdown for additional info?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

T.R said:


> Hey NB,
> Just curious what makes you believe they keep processing the applications in the background for those who haven’t been invited for test yet? Have you seen people being contacted during the lockdown for additional info?


Some I know did get asked for additional documents mostly PCC as was supposed to be for their case during the lockdown so processing to whatever extent possible does take place in the background.


----------



## Nafas.b (Jun 5, 2018)

samareddy84 said:


> Thank you for information , today I spoke with home affairs customer support team they said to me enter PR grant details.( previous visa details not first visa details)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I had the same question, when I enter my PR visa details, next screen is based on the information held by department, you may not be eligible, I entered to AU with a temporary visa and then applied for PR and got my PR one year after that, not sure which one I should mention, can you please help? when you entered your PR Visa details, did you see that screen that you are not eligible?


----------



## Pkboy (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi all. Just received invitaiin for VC. 
Approved on 22/04/2021
Invitaion for VC received: 01/11/2021
VC on 05/11/2021
Canterbury Bankstown council


----------



## rojo5887 (Nov 1, 2021)

Just sharing my timeline 

Eligibility date: August 21 2021
Citizenship application lodged: August 25 2021
Interview and Test invitation: October 14 2021
Interview and test date: November 3 2021
Interview and test reschedule: October 22 2021
Approved: October 22 2021
Ceremony: Waiting…
Council : Logan Queensland ( South of Brisbane City )


----------



## haloeveryone (Oct 24, 2021)

rojo5887 said:


> Just sharing my timeline
> 
> Eligibility date: August 21 2021
> Citizenship application lodged: August 25 2021
> ...


queensland is so quick @@ i heard people in melbourne need to wait 1.5 to 2 year from apply to ceremony, i just did my application last week, i think i need to wait like 2 years or more to get to the ceremoney coz too many lockdown in melbourne


----------



## rojo5887 (Nov 1, 2021)

haloeveryone said:


> queensland is so quick @@ i heard people in melbourne need to wait 1.5 to 2 year from apply to ceremony, i just did my application last week, i think i need to wait like 2 years or more to get to the ceremoney coz too many lockdown in melbourne


Queensland is quick of sending the test invitation but not the ceremony. I know few people who are still waiting for the ceremony invitation and their application has been approved like 7 months ago.


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> I have spoken to home affairs and they have put the update on my application regarding the travel dates!


Sandeep, 
what number / channel did you use to update the Home affiars regarding upcoming travel ?


----------



## Mido1900 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi guys, I have a question please, my full birth certificate does not have my father's or mother's family names. It only has their names followed by either son of, or daughter of (first names of their parents) but no family names. I do not know how to prove the origins of my family name based on my birth certificate. I would really appreciate if anyone can share their experience with me. thank you very much everyone.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mido1900 said:


> Hi guys, I have a question please, my full birth certificate does not have my father's or mother's family names. It only has their names followed by either son of, or daughter of (first names of their parents) but no family names. I do not know how to prove the origins of my family name based on my birth certificate. I would really appreciate if anyone can share their experience with me. thank you very much everyone.


You are from which country ?
Cheers


----------



## Mido1900 (Oct 23, 2021)

NB said:


> You are from which country ?
> Cheers


Thanks NB, I am from Egypt.


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

manabeins said:


> Your case is similar to mine and most possibly you are elegible. Just call the citizenship line, and the'll confirm the date you are elegible in their system


I just called the citizenship line, and they told me that their database says I am eligible 28.07.22  So NB was correct this time. Really annoying, as I definetly have been in Australia for 3 years in total the last 4 years!


----------



## Mido1900 (Oct 23, 2021)

blomster123 said:


> I just called the citizenship line, and they told me that their database says I am eligible 28.07.22  So NB was correct this time. Really annoying, as I definetly have been in Australia for 3 years in total the last 4 years!


Do not despair, citizenship applications are taking forever to process anyways and by the time you apply, i think the processing time will be faster... all the best


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, is it ok to go to the test with an expired passport? I was supposed to have a test months ago but got cancelled because of the lockdown.


----------



## DS23 (Nov 3, 2021)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, is it ok to go to the test with an expired passport? I was supposed to have a test months ago but got cancelled because of the lockdown.


Which state?


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

DS23 said:


> Which state?


NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, is it ok to go to the test with an expired passport? I was supposed to have a test months ago but got cancelled because of the lockdown.


You will need an alternative valid id like a driving license or a nsw card
Cheers


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello,

am planning to apply for citizenship soon , assuming will do passport extension ( expiry date change ) to travel , do i need to do update passport detials on immiaccount , also will this result in any probelm in citizenship application in the future ( next year ) or not as this is the passpot used to enter the country but the consulate will extend its expiry by putting a stamped sticker ?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

hoandang said:


> NSW


Have you received new invite for test/interview?


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have a quick question about PCC.

Following is my timeline

Entered Aus First time as PR - APR 2017
Went to India - APR 2017
Back to Aus - Nov 2017 and no further travel

I was expecting PCC will be required, as I was overseas for 7 months after my 1st trip.

However, when I submitted the citizenship application, PCC is not requested even in the recommended document section.

Is there a chance CO will request at a later stage? Is it wise to apply for Indian PCC or wait till it is requested?

Thanks in advance


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mido1900 said:


> Do not despair, citizenship applications are taking forever to process anyways and by the time you apply, i think the processing time will be faster... all the best


That is true, thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aelazhary said:


> Hello,
> 
> am planning to apply for citizenship soon , assuming will do passport extension ( expiry date change ) to travel , do i need to do update passport detials on immiaccount , also will this result in any probelm in citizenship application in the future ( next year ) or not as this is the passpot used to enter the country but the consulate will extend its expiry by putting a stamped sticker ?


Renewal of passport is very normal
It will not affect your citizenship application processing whenever you apply
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthy84 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question about PCC.
> 
> ...


Theoretically it is not required as you have spent less then a year out of the country since getting the PR
However, the CO have overriding powers to ask for one
No one can predict what the CO will do, but the chances of being asked are high
Cheers


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello NB,

not renewal , it is the same passport but extension in the expiry date to be able to go back to my home country for visit , it will be done by my country consulate here in melbourne ( so same passport with expiry date extension )

1- do i have to update passport details in this case?
2- will this cause any problem on the future?


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

NB said:


> Theoretically it is not required as you have spent less then a year out of the country since getting the PR
> However, the CO have overriding powers to ask for one
> No one can predict what the CO will do, but the chances of being asked are high
> Cheers


Thanks a ton, NB for your response.
I will wait and apply for one if it is requested.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aelazhary said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> not renewal , it is the same passport but extension in the expiry date to be able to go back to my home country for visit , it will be done by my country consulate here in melbourne ( so same passport with expiry date extension )
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. NO
Cheers


----------



## DS23 (Nov 3, 2021)

hoandang said:


> NSW


Has NSW resumed test and interviews?


----------



## fatlobster444 (Nov 4, 2021)

prashbn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Could you please let me know when I might get an appointment for test?
> 
> Application submitted : 07/Apr/2021
> ...


Hi Prashbn

Any updates for your case?

My application is of a similar timeline:
Application submitted : 29/Mar/2021
Citizenship letter : 03/June/2021
Preferred Appointment location - Paramatta, NSW
Pledge preference : Hills

I haven't had any updates since 3/June/2021. 
Wonder if the test arrangement is affected by Covid and if test has been resumed in NSW.
Cheers


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

fatlobster444 said:


> Hi Prashbn
> 
> Any updates for your case?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
By ‘citizenship letter’ do you mean appointment letter for test/interview? Or is it something else?


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks NB for the prompt feedback

since i used this passport in my initial entry

will i treat it as one passport ( new expiry date only ) or two passports in my citizenship application? ( one with old expiry date and one with new expiry date )

am afraid this will cause some confusion as it has only been extended ( not the usual path of renewal) so their system will have same passport, same issue date & different expiry dates after.

what do you think?


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

NB said:


> Just simply apply normally
> Don’t hide anything and give the latest court case status in india
> Of the DHA has any apprehension, they will get back to you
> Till such time no point in spending money on Mara agents
> Cheers


Hi NB, Experts

I am in the process of filing online Citizenship form and as mentioned above, What do you think about below questions?
really appreciate your quick response -

1. Under character declaration - Is the applicant aware of any proceedings pending against them overseas or in Australia for an offence, including proceedings by way of appeal or review?
Should I say Yes for this question Or No.
I'm thinking it should be No, as proceeding is not for the offence (divorce case and 125 maintenance) and it is filed by me in Indian family court.

2.Regardless, I say Yes or No in above question, I cannot see any place where I can upload case documents (current status) in the last page of online form. Where possibly I can upload this?


----------



## wanderingearth (Nov 4, 2021)

I got PR last October and my wife and daughter came to Australia this January.
I am in the process of applying for citizenship (I am in Australia for four years), I know my wife is not eligible as she has not completed 4 years in Australia. Can I include my daughter(3 years old) in my citizenship application even though she has been living in Australia for less than a year?


----------



## fatlobster444 (Nov 4, 2021)

T.R said:


> Hi,
> By ‘citizenship letter’ do you mean appointment letter for test/interview? Or is it something else?


It's a letter with the file name "citizenship letter.pdf" I recevied 2 months after submitting my application. 

It says that you will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available and that you will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of the appointment. I guess sort of like an acknowlegement letter...

I haven't received anything yet since then, which is about 6 months ago.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

fatlobster444 said:


> It's a letter with the file name "citizenship letter.pdf" I recevied 2 months after submitting my application.
> 
> It says that you will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available and that you will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of the appointment. I guess sort of like an acknowlegement letter...
> 
> I haven't received anything yet since then, which is about 6 months ago.


I applied in May 2021 from NSW but haven’t received anything since then. Do you know if everyone receives this letter before actual test invite?
Cheers


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I have recently moved from Parramatta council to blacktown council I am still waiting for ceremony request. I have updated my address changes in Immi account aswell. Just wondering if the ceremony request comes from Blacktown or parramatta council and if any recent invites are sent for black town council. Anyone in similar situation. Please advise

Citizenship test completed and approved - 25 May-2021
Ceremony still waiting.


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently moved from Parramatta council to blacktown council I am still waiting for ceremony request. I have updated my address changes in Immi account aswell. Just wondering if the ceremony request comes from Blacktown or parramatta council and if any recent invites are sent for black town council. Anyone in similar situation. Please advise
> 
> ...


Same situation but shifted from Blacktown to Harris Park.
Citizenship Approved on 15th September 2021
Waiting for the Ceremony.


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

wanderingearth said:


> I got PR last October and my wife and daughter came to Australia this January.
> I am in the process of applying for citizenship (I am in Australia for four years), I know my wife is not eligible as she has not completed 4 years in Australia. Can I include my daughter(3 years old) in my citizenship application even though she has been living in Australia for less than a year?


Yes - U can include your Daughter.
No residence requirement for children under 16


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. YES
> 2. NO
> Cheers



Thanks NB for the prompt feedback

since i used this passport in my initial entry

will i treat it as one passport ( new expiry date only ) or two passports in my citizenship application? ( one with old expiry date and one with new expiry date )

am afraid this will cause some confusion as it has only been extended ( not the usual path of renewal) so their system will have same passport, same issue date & different expiry dates after.

what do you think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aelazhary said:


> Thanks NB for the prompt feedback
> 
> since i used this passport in my initial entry
> 
> ...


Show it as renewed and enter the details again
Give the same passport number with the original issue date same and the new expiry date
Upload a word document also explaining what has happened to be on the safe side 
Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, quick question. The travel facility on my PR has expired and and I am waiting for a citizenship test invite in VIC. In case I need to travel, do I need to have a RRV before I travel or can I apply for it while offshore? Apart from my citizenship application being on hold, will there be any other effect on my application if I apply for a RRV while offshore?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

T.R said:


> I applied in May 2021 from NSW but haven’t received anything since then. Do you know if everyone receives this letter before actual test invite?
> Cheers


Me too applied on 08May2021.
Never recieved any updates yet.....


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Hi NB, Experts
> 
> I am in the process of filing online Citizenship form and as mentioned above, What do you think about below questions?
> really appreciate your quick response -
> ...


Experts, NB
Really appreciate if anyone can comment on above questions?
I really need to submit my application today or tomorrow max.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Hi NB, Experts
> 
> I am in the process of filing online Citizenship form and as mentioned above, What do you think about below questions?
> really appreciate your quick response -
> ...


You can always upload any documents under OTHERS in any section
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wanderingearth said:


> I got PR last October and my wife and daughter came to Australia this January.
> I am in the process of applying for citizenship (I am in Australia for four years), I know my wife is not eligible as she has not completed 4 years in Australia. Can I include my daughter(3 years old) in my citizenship application even though she has been living in Australia for less than a year?


The kids can piggyback on the parents 
They don’t need to fulfill the stay requirements 
Cheers


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

NB said:


> You can always upload any documents under OTHERS in any section
> Cheers


Thanks NB. But


NB said:


> You can always upload any documents under OTHERS in any section
> Cheers


Thanks NB. But what do you think of below question -

1. Under character declaration - Is the applicant aware of any proceedings pending against them overseas or in Australia for an offence, including proceedings by way of appeal or review?
Should I say Yes for this question Or No.
I'm thinking it should be No, as proceeding is not for the offence (divorce case and 125 maintenance) and it is filed by me in Indian family court.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Thanks NB. But
> 
> Thanks NB. But what do you think of below question -
> 
> ...


I would have said YES
You can take your own decision 
Cheers


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

NB said:


> I would have said YES
> You can take your own decision
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your quick response. 

I just want to let you know -you and experts from the group are really prompt in responding the queries. The issues I am facing are kind of similar during my PR application and your comments helped me in putting the right details lead to PR grant last year.

Thanks a ton and keep doing great work !


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rkumar_N said:


> Thanks NB. But
> 
> Thanks NB. But what do you think of below question -
> 
> ...


Answer is "NO" as separation / divorce is a civil matter and not an offence, unless grounds are based on any criminal charges.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Answer is "NO" as separation / divorce is a civil matter and not an offence, unless grounds are based on any criminal charges.


Thanks fugitive_4u for your response. Long shot - but Have you seen any similar situation as of me?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello experts,

Has anyone applied for citizenship without the overseas birth certificate? I lost my birth certificate long back and can't provide it as evidence. But my country allows Family Registration Certificate(FRC) which has picture, date of birth and family tree(parents and siblings).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Has anyone applied for citizenship without the overseas birth certificate? I lost my birth certificate long back and can't provide it as evidence. But my country allows Family Registration Certificate(FRC) which has picture, date of birth and family tree(parents and siblings).


That would suffice 
Cheers


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

fatlobster444 said:


> Hi Prashbn
> 
> Any updates for your case?
> 
> ...


Is testing started again in NSW


----------



## Zaf1165 (May 12, 2021)

Reddy2402 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Applied my Citizenship application 27th Sept 2021. Was eligible from 23rd Sept 2021
> Received Test invite today 27th Oct 2021.
> ...


Location Please.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> ---------------------------------------------
> User: Wife of @prasannakp84
> Applied on: 02-Oct-2020
> Citizenship Test & approval: 12-Feb-2021
> ...


Ceremony Invite received: 05-Nov-2021
Ceremony Date: 29-11-2021


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

blomster123 said:


> I just called the citizenship line, and they told me that their database says I am eligible 28.07.22  So NB was correct this time. Really annoying, as I definetly have been in Australia for 3 years in total the last 4 years!


my experience is , your case was not because of non-visa status between Aug-2017 and July-2018, since you were not physically in Australia, it's not a problems at all.
The real problem was : You must be in Australia on the date back 4 yrs ago counting from your application date, for which 28.07.22 would be your earliest eligibility.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Just wanted to check if anyone got the invites from blacktown council, for Nov 2021 Month ceremonies. My case is application status is approved on 25th-may (previous council Parramatta) but now moved to Blacktown on 01-Nov-2021. Waiting for ceremony. Wanted to know on blacktown council ceremonies.

Thanks


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea when would the interviews resume in VIC? No more lockdown but looks like there is no improvement on application processing...


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

yousufkhan said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Has anyone applied for citizenship without the overseas birth certificate? I lost my birth certificate long back and can't provide it as evidence. But my country allows Family Registration Certificate(FRC) which has picture, date of birth and family tree(parents and siblings).


Yes, you can provide passport for proof of birth. Birth certificate is not mandatory


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javed16692 said:


> Yes, you can provide passport for proof of birth. Birth certificate is not mandatory


It’s mandatory 
You can get away with your class X marksheet
Cheers


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

I applied Australian passport 4 weeks
I read everywhere it must come within 3 weeks can someone explain me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

champion840 said:


> I applied Australian passport 4 weeks
> I read everywhere it must come within 3 weeks can someone explain me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat been waiting for 3 weeks now. Any idea how we can get the status ?


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi All,
I am a bit confused regarding 'evidence of first arrival in Australia'. I have applied for movement of records but the processing time is 30 days. Should I wait for a month or just upload my passport as evidence, though it doesn't have a arrival stamp, i am not sure why it can't be looked up in their registry.. please advice


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Shane12 said:


> I am in the same boat been waiting for 3 weeks now. Any idea how we can get the status ?


I called them after 40 min wait call ended it self this is frustrating 
On which date did u apply ?
Did you apply in Melbourne?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi All,
> I am a bit confused regarding 'evidence of first arrival in Australia'. I have applied for movement of records but the processing time is 30 days. Should I wait for a month or just upload my passport as evidence, though it doesn't have a arrival stamp, i am not sure why it can't be looked up in their registry.. please advice


Just upload your passport. they should be able to fetch your movement. No need of movement of records.


----------



## canlady301 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi guys - Quick question.
I have the opportunity to move to Adelaide from Melbourne at the moment. If I were to do this, what would be the outcome on my citizenship application? Applied late august, haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## Urgent-advice (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello Everyone. My citizenship application has been approved since 6 April, 2021. I have emailed multiple times during October to [email protected] , [email protected] , [email protected]. no reply from them (first email was 4 weeks ago)
I have called them multiple times and also contacted the minister of home affairs "contact us". But no response.
Any suggestions to expedite ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

champion840 said:


> I called them after 40 min wait call ended it self this is frustrating
> On which date did u apply ?
> Did you apply in Melbourne?
> 
> ...


Yep Melbourne. Applied exactly 3 weeks ago.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Shane12 said:


> Yep Melbourne. Applied exactly 3 weeks ago.


Whats your status say in passport website mine says under assessment for last 3 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

champion840 said:


> Whats your status say in passport website mine says under assessment for last 3 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same "under assessment". Which number did you call? i can check with them as well.


----------



## moody889 (Nov 10, 2021)

anyone here apply for their passport in Sydney and received within last 2 weeks? 

How long did it take?

ta.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Shane12 said:


> Same "under assessment". Which number did you call? i can check with them as well.


131232 do tell what happened when u call them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, I submitted my Citizenship application in NSW in early Dec'20 then moved to VICTORIA in April'21, and updated the application with the new address. What is the approx. application processing time and when I should expect to hear something from the Department? Thanks


----------



## manabeins (Aug 29, 2019)

EricTang said:


> my experience is , your case was not because of non-visa status between Aug-2017 and July-2018, since you were not physically in Australia, it's not a problems at all.
> The real problem was : You must be in Australia on the date back 4 yrs ago counting from your application date, for which 28.07.22 would be your earliest eligibility.


Excellent point!


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

moody889 said:


> anyone here apply for their passport in Sydney and received within last 2 weeks?
> 
> How long did it take?
> 
> ta.


They are taking too long for nov and dec 
When did u apply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sufiyanq (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi to all,
I am a silent reader of this page.
Just need a suggestion I have applied my citizenship on 07/11/2020. Got an email for citizenship test on 5/02/2021. 
I got approved my citizenship application on 6/03/2021 waiting for my ceremony.
It's been more than eight months but didn't get any response. As I am traveling to overseas for more than 3 months in next year. Is it ok for me to travel or do I need to inform in immigration.
From Logan city council (Brisbane).


----------



## yasser.azeem (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have applied my citizenship application last month, There is a question which asks for future travel plans in 12 months which I have replied No.
But now, I am planning to travel outside Australia for 1.5 month(s).
Do I need to inform DIBP about my travel plan ?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s mandatory
> You can get away with your class X marksheet
> Cheers


I don't think so, I know friends who have just provided Passport for proof of birth and it worked for them.

I have just provided passport and X Marksheet for myself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javed16692 said:


> I don't think so, I know friends who have just provided Passport for proof of birth and it worked for them.
> 
> I have just provided passport and X Marksheet for myself.


If passport was sufficient, why did you provide the Class X marksheets?
You should practice what you preach
Cheers


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

NB said:


> If passport was sufficient, why did you provide the Class X marksheets?
> You should practice what you preach
> Cheers


What if a person doesn't have birth certificate and Class X mark-sheet original hard copies and birth certificate soft copy was uploaded in citizenship application. Also, if person has not travelled to home country since they have entered Australia in last 5 years. Also, last 2 years have added onto that due to unprecedented covid times when a person could not travel as well.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

NB said:


> If passport was sufficient, why did you provide the Class X marksheets?
> You should practice what you preach
> Cheers


That’s because I had class X marksheet with correct name and DOB. I just provided passport in my wife’s application. Passport is enough for proof of birth.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Whats the best time to apply for PCC considering Indian applicant? Is it best to apply for indian PCC 1, 2 or 3 months before submitting the citizenship application?


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

champion840 said:


> 131232 do tell what happened when u call them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked with the post office i applied. They said processing times have shot up to 6 weeks. So have to wait for 6 weeks mark now.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Shane12 said:


> I checked with the post office i applied. They said processing times have shot up to 6 weeks. So have to wait for 6 weeks mark now.


And what about oci card it also increased also still 8 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

champion840 said:


> And what about oci card it also increased also still 8 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey guys !! 


I was waiting for the Ceromony invite but before even receiving anything I noticed that my immi application status changed to "FINALISED" 


What does this mean? Am I gettingthe invitation soon ? What if I missed it ?? I guess I have to call the Department


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi everyone - I became eligible to apply for citizenship last week and so got some doubts regarding the application. Grateful for your inputs. My first entry date as a permanent resident was November 2, 2017 and I visited India for 7 days in March 2018 to bring my two kids to Sydney. I haven't travelled outside Australia since March 2018. 

1. I have JP attested copies of my and kids passports, birth certificates of us. Should I prepare any other attested documents? My husband only joined us here last year and so he is not eligible to apply. So I'm not uploading his passport copies etc - hoping that's alright
2. Do I need to apply for police clearance certificates from India and Australia?
3. Attested copy of my Australian driving license (for current address proof)
4. Three separate Form 1195 (Identity Declaration) for me, my son, and my daugher
5. Form 1399 (Declaration of Service) 
6. Attested copies of expired copies of kids passports (they entered Australia using that passport, but I've updated in Immi account with their new passport numbers and their PR is now tagged to the new passports now)

Any other documents I need to furnish? 

Thanks again
NJ


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone - I became eligible to apply for citizenship last week and so got some doubts regarding the application. Grateful for your inputs. My first entry date as a permanent resident was November 2, 2017 and I visited India for 7 days in March 2018 to bring my two kids to Sydney. I haven't travelled outside Australia since March 2018.
> 
> 1. I have JP attested copies of my and kids passports, birth certificates of us. Should I prepare any other attested documents? My husband only joined us here last year and so he is not eligible to apply. So I'm not uploading his passport copies etc - hoping that's alright
> 2. Do I need to apply for police clearance certificates from India and Australia?
> ...


2. yee u need to get clearance for all countries resided for 6+ months 

no other docos needed natasha, you alrady have a fantastic application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone - I became eligible to apply for citizenship last week and so got some doubts regarding the application. Grateful for your inputs. My first entry date as a permanent resident was November 2, 2017 and I visited India for 7 days in March 2018 to bring my two kids to Sydney. I haven't travelled outside Australia since March 2018.
> 
> 1. I have JP attested copies of my and kids passports, birth certificates of us. Should I prepare any other attested documents? My husband only joined us here last year and so he is not eligible to apply. So I'm not uploading his passport copies etc - hoping that's alright
> 2. Do I need to apply for police clearance certificates from India and Australia?
> ...


What was the date of the PR grant ?
Cheers


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> 2. yee u need to get clearance for all countries resided for 6+ months
> 
> no other docos needed natasha, you alrady have a fantastic application


Thanks very much, Kaanixir. Clearance for all countries resided for more than 6 months during PR I presume - so thats Australia. Does anyone know the website I need to raise the Aus Police Clearance? Thanks very much.


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

NB said:


> What was the date of the PR grant ?
> Cheers


PR grant received on August 24, 2017. Thank you, NB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone - I became eligible to apply for citizenship last week and so got some doubts regarding the application. Grateful for your inputs. My first entry date as a permanent resident was November 2, 2017 and I visited India for 7 days in March 2018 to bring my two kids to Sydney. I haven't travelled outside Australia since March 2018.
> 
> 1. I have JP attested copies of my and kids passports, birth certificates of us. Should I prepare any other attested documents? My husband only joined us here last year and so he is not eligible to apply. So I'm not uploading his passport copies etc - hoping that's alright
> 2. Do I need to apply for police clearance certificates from India and Australia?
> ...


1. Correct
2. Australia NO
India NO but CO may ask for it at any stage
3. Ok
4. Ok
5. Ok
6. Ok
The system will prompt you if any thing is missing
Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

kaanixir said:


> Hey guys !!
> 
> 
> I was waiting for the Ceromony invite but before even receiving anything I noticed that my immi application status changed to "FINALISED"
> ...


Please provide update. Want to know what does this mean.
Regards


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. Correct
> 2. Australia NO
> India NO but CO may ask for it at any stage
> 3. Ok
> ...


Thanks very much for your inputs. Much appreciated.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

natasha.joseph said:


> Thanks very much for your inputs. Much appreciated.


You need scans of original documents rather than certified photo copies unless you are not applying online.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

au513 said:


> Whats the best time to apply for PCC considering Indian applicant? Is it best to apply for indian PCC 1, 2 or 3 months before submitting the citizenship application?


@NB Any advise on this post?


----------



## moody889 (Nov 10, 2021)

champion840 said:


> They are taking too long for nov and dec
> When did u apply
> 
> I applied on 3/11/2021. Giving it at least 4 weeks but I have a feeling it is going to take much longer.
> ...


----------



## rj2018 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi Experts,

Can someone please confirm if citizenship test appoitments have started in VIC or not ? My test was on 27 Oct but I got an email from home affairs VIC that its cancelled due to covid and after that haven’t heard anything yet on new appoitment , my application has been lodged for more than a year now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Hey guys !!
> 
> 
> I was waiting for the Ceromony invite but before even receiving anything I noticed that my immi application status changed to "FINALISED"
> ...





pabna said:


> Please provide update. Want to know what does this mean.
> Regards


!!!!!!!! I JUST GOT THE CITIZENSHIP DOCUMENT in the letter with mail !!!!


Without ceromony !????


Why did they skip ceromony with me ? I didn't even get a virtual ceromony. I didn't do the pledge, no oath or anything. I just got my certificate straight into my mail. My mum always told me I was special but this is too much.




Summary:
*Application Submitted:* 29 October 2019 
<-- Travelled internationally for 6 months --> 
Landed back in Brisbane, got invited to citizenship test around: Feb-March 2021
Travelled between Victoria and Brisbane for work, more delays.
*Approval*: April 2021
*Finalised without physical or virtual ceromony: 29 October 2021*

Notice that the finalisation and certificate release date is exactly the same as application submit, is it a coincidence or did I accidentally discover a threshold for you guys ? Rest is up to you, I will no longer be around expat forums or online.immi.gov.au anymore. I'll stick around for a few more days for your questions and give immi another call about why I didn't get a ceromony. I wanted to pledge man ! lol


----------



## Mido1900 (Oct 23, 2021)

kaanixir said:


> !!!!!!!! I JUST GOT THE CITIZENSHIP DOCUMENT in the letter with mail !!!!
> 
> 
> Without ceromony !????
> ...


Congrats!! it is not a coincidence. It has happened with several people I know. They finalized their applications in Immiaccount without doing the pledge! I think perhaps the Home Affairs department will make an exception this year and assume you made your own personal pledge to Australia when you submitted your application in the first place


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. I have a question about form 1195:
I am going to move to another state next month for work, and I can only apply for citizenship from that time (next month).

I have someone ready to sign form 1195 for me now, but I am confused about which residential address I should fill in:

- As I am going to move interstate and apply from there. Should I let the nominator fill in question 2 and 3 first (these questions are about the nominator's details), and then I will fill in question 1 and 4 later next month? In this case, the residential address is my new address.

- Or I could fill in all the questions now. In that case, the residential address should be the current address.

Which option would you recommend. I would like to go for one that minimizes any confusion to the case officer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mido1900 said:


> Congrats!! it is not a coincidence. It has happened with several people I know. They finalized their applications in Immiaccount without doing the pledge! I think perhaps the Home Affairs department will make an exception this year and assume you made your own personal pledge to Australia when you submitted your application in the first place


I have not heard a single case where a citizenship certificate was issued without taking the pledge in person or online
The Australian constitution does not allow it 
You should really recheck the credibility of your sources
Cheers


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

champion840 said:


> I called them after 40 min wait call ended it self this is frustrating
> On which date did u apply ?
> Did you apply in Melbourne?
> 
> ...


Guys have you heard anything. I applied for urgent passport and its been 4 days no news.


----------



## CVC (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi All
Do we have any updates on citizenship processing in Victoria, seems its stuck in September 2020


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Urgent-advice said:


> Hello Everyone. My citizenship application has been approved since 6 April, 2021. I have emailed multiple times during October to [email protected] , [email protected] , [email protected]. no reply from them (first email was 4 weeks ago)
> I have called them multiple times and also contacted the minister of home affairs "contact us". But no response.
> Any suggestions to expedite ?
> Thanks in advance.


which council?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone knows if citizenship test interviews have resumed in NSW or not?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> Anyone knows if citizenship test interviews have resumed in NSW or not?


Looks like resumed...


----------



## Shane12 (Sep 30, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> Guys have you heard anything. I applied for urgent passport and its been 4 days no news.


Nothing yet. What about you?


----------



## Meplus (Nov 19, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Looks like resumed...


Do you know anyone having or had test and interview recently?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Meplus said:


> Do you know anyone having or had test and interview recently?


Check this out....








Citizenship Test Resumption - NSW


I am in NSW .. Sydney area. Citizenship application submitted on 15 February 2021. Was you invited for the test and cancelled because of the lockdown?




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Guys is it true?..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

It’s true
Cheers


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s true
> Cheers


Thanks NB 

Now here comes the confusion.....lot of people say that this is not true. They say that there no such a thing called grace period and we can use the indian passport after acquiring foreign citizenship ..i really don't know what to do.....i tried to call VFS and all consulates across Australia to clarify this. . but they do not pick up the calls. What's the best way to get the clarification?


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Ausonshore said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> Now here comes the confusion.....lot of people say that this is not true. They say that there no such a thing called grace period and we can use the indian passport after acquiring foreign citizenship ..i really don't know what to do.....i tried to call VFS and all consulates across Australia to clarify this. . but they do not pick up the calls. What's the best way to get the clarification?



A small correction........they say that we cannot* use the indian passport for travel after acquiring foreign citizenship.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> A small correction........they say that we cannot* use the indian passport for travel after acquiring foreign citizenship.....





https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/visa_services/pdf/renunciation_of_Indian_citizenship_and_surrender_of_Indian_passports_checklist_050515.pdf



The maximum loss to you is aud 210
It’s not earth shattering or you will be put behind bars
Cheers


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/visa_services/pdf/renunciation_of_Indian_citizenship_and_surrender_of_Indian_passports_checklist_050515.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks NB..

YES I understand that....but the information has not been clarified enough anywhere. Everyone takes this information in their own way due to the lack of the clarification on the online platforms. There should be an integrity in terms of an information accross all relevant platforms. I rang the ministry of home affairs, Delhi, and the unprofessional staff over there told me that there no such a grace period. But the embassy websites say something else. I have attached another screenshot of the info from embassy of india in Lisbon, Portugal in the next post.

Thanks






























some more images


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

I called up Citizenship helpline regarding the 'evidence of first arrival in Australia' as i don't have a stamp in my passport, I was advised to get movement of records in the absence of stamp in the passport.. i just thought of letting people know so it could help someone in the future...

Regarding the timelines for movement of records, it is 30 days processing time...it's been 3 weeks since I applied but still waiting for a response...


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

I am waiting since Oct 2020 from novemeber.Its getting sickening now.Everything else is happening in Melbourne other than the interview/Tests. Last year after the lockdown, sbs news and few MP's raised the issue and citizenship processing and test resumed in Victoria.This year no one is bothered. Arent there many people waiting since 2020? I think another lockdown may happen in winters as the case numbers will rise again 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## clarwinrego (Oct 23, 2021)

champion840 said:


> They are taking too long for nov and dec
> When did u apply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Guys regarding Passport issuance, I applied mine nearly 4 weeks back in Geelong. The post office lady mentioned clearly, that your passport may not arrive before 4 week besides, it might take really longer than that. They have updated their delivery time on their website to 6 weeks from 3 weeks previously. I reckon it will take longer than 6 weeks now. 

When I asked her if priority process will help me get in 2 days at additional cost, she has a laugh and said not before 7 working days mate. I am from regional Victoria guys, so may take longer for me than from the major cities


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teekaykhn said:


> I am waiting since Oct 2020 from novemeber.Its getting sickening now.Everything else is happening in Melbourne other than the interview/Tests. Last year after the lockdown, sbs news and few MP's raised the issue and citizenship processing and test resumed in Victoria.This year no one is bothered. Arent there many people waiting since 2020? I think another lockdown may happen in winters as the case numbers will rise again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I am also waiting since last November in Melbourne 
If you know any reporter in sbs or and news, they may run the story again
The relationship between DHA and vic is extremely bad
Cheers


----------



## Meplus (Nov 19, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Check this out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot 🙏


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

does anyone know - are NSW/VIC tests resumed?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

NB said:


> I am also waiting since last November in Melbourne
> If you know any reporter in sbs or and news, they may run the story again
> The relationship between DHA and vic is extremely bad
> Cheers


I had sent a message to sbs team on fb and they gave me an email to share the details of story. I have written back to them last week. I’ll get in touch again to see if they can assist.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

I have applied for citizenship by conf on 26 may2021 . i got a application receiving confirmation on 8th june 2021 . there is no news after that . Any news on the backlog ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mukeshsharma said:


> I have applied for citizenship by conf on 26 may2021 . i got a application receiving confirmation on 8th june 2021 . there is no news after that . Any news on the backlog ?


Which city ?
Cheers


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

NB said:


> Which city ?
> Cheers


parramatta , sydney


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ausonshore said:


> Thanks NB..
> 
> YES I understand that....but the information has not been clarified enough anywhere. Everyone takes this information in their own way due to the lack of the clarification on the online platforms. There should be an integrity in terms of an information accross all relevant platforms. I rang the ministry of home affairs, Delhi, and the unprofessional staff over there told me that there no such a grace period. But the embassy websites say something else. I have attached another screenshot of the info from embassy of india in Lisbon, Portugal in the next post.
> 
> ...


Grace period is 3 months only if you hold a valid Indian passport when you acquired Australian Citizenship....
3 Year grace period you are referring to applies only if you hold an expired passport at the time of obtaining your Citizenship. This grace period is for you to apply for cancellation and this longer grace period has been given since you cannot use the passport anyways.

Hope it is clear and this is my understanding. If you think otherwise, feel free to use Indian passport and let us in the form know if there were any consequences.


----------



## eagles123 (Nov 21, 2021)

Everyone in melbourne with delay should go to Home Affair website to make a complaint





Compliments, complaints and suggestions


We welcome your compliments, complaints and suggestions. The purpose of this form is to collect feedback from clients about their interaction with the Department.




www.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mukeshsharma said:


> I have applied for citizenship by conf on 26 may2021 . i got a application receiving confirmation on 8th june 2021 . there is no news after that . Any news on the backlog ?


Before this last Covid lockdowns, NSW had managed to reduce the wait times for test invites to 3-4 months
Now it’s probably 7-8 months 
Cheers


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

NB said:


> Before this last Covid lockdowns, NSW had managed to reduce the wait times for test invites to 3-4 months
> Now it’s probably 7-8 months
> Cheers


<*SNIP*>, i had to leave my job due to their delay in processing citizenship


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Grace period is 3 months only if you hold a valid Indian passport when you acquired Australian Citizenship....
> 3 Year grace period you are referring to applies only if you hold an expired passport at the time of obtaining your Citizenship. This grace period is for you to apply for cancellation and this longer grace period has been given since you cannot use the passport anyways.
> 
> Hope it is clear and this is my understanding. If you think otherwise, feel free to use Indian passport and let us in the form know if there were any consequences.


Can we travel to india by using indian passport(to enter india) in this 3 months grace period


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> Can we travel to india by using indian passport(to enter india) in this 3 months grace period


That is what it means to use the Indian passport
You cannot enter Australia any longer on the Indian passport as VEVO will show you have no visas
Cheers


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> That is what it means to use the Indian passport
> You cannot enter Australia any longer on the Indian passport as VEVO will show you have no visas
> Cheers


I mean to depart Australia on Australian passport...to enter indian on an indian passport and to depart India on an Australian passport and to enter Australia on an Australian passport...😄


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> I mean to depart Australia on Australian passport...to enter indian on an indian passport and to depart India on an Australian passport and to enter Australia on an Australian passport...😄


If you have entered india on an Indian passport, you will have to leave on the Indian passport only
If you try to leave on the Australian passport, Indian immigration will have no records of your entry and you may be in trouble 
You will leave and enter australia on the Australian passport only 
Cheers


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have entered india on an Indian passport, you will have to leave on the Indian passport only
> If you try to leave on the Australian passport, Indian immigration will have no records of your entry and you may be in trouble
> You will leave and enter australia on the Australian passport only
> Cheers


What happens if i surrender my indian passport in india


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> What happens if i surrender my indian passport in india


I have not heard of anyone trying to do that
If you are willing to be the first to try, please do share your experience 
Cheers


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi, could anyone clarify question 16 in the citizenship application form (online). It says:

G*ive details of all countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to since turning the age of 18. Only include countries travelled to/lived in for the last 10 years *

Work or study outside of Australia
Holidays or leisure, including visits to the applicant's country of origin
Business
Military deployment
So I have to include all places outside Australia f*or the last 10 years* (or* only for the period since I have obtained Australian PR?*). 

I am confused since this part seems to determine whether I have to provide overseas police check or not. I have lived in Australia continuously since my PR


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi, could anyone clarify question 16 in the citizenship application form (online). It says:
> 
> G*ive details of all countries that the applicant has lived in or travelled to since turning the age of 18. Only include countries travelled to/lived in for the last 10 years *
> 
> ...


You have to provide all places for last 10 years. For Police check document, it will automatically calculate and ask for pcc from countries you visited after grant of visa, provided it meets the criteria stated on website. 
if you haven’t travelled overseas since grant, it won’t request any PCC


----------



## Bhavesh_K (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi Experts, I have a question and below is my scenario if any one can shed some light TIA.
Scenario:
I had applied for my Citizenship in October 2020 in Sydney (Parramatta council)
I had travelled overseas due to personal circumstances and got back. I also had an updated address which I did update in the immi account. Now awaiting Citizenship test invite but considering Feb and March 2021 applicants being called for Citizenship tests. Is there anything I need to do apart from just wait for whenever my application is lucky re-picked or is there a way to reach the department to check what's the progress on my application?
Appreciate your thoughts as to what my next steps should be ? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavesh_K said:


> Hi Experts, I have a question and below is my scenario if any one can shed some light TIA.
> Scenario:
> I had applied for my Citizenship in October 2020 in Sydney (Parramatta council)
> I had travelled overseas due to personal circumstances and got back. I also had an updated address which I did update in the immi account. Now awaiting Citizenship test invite but considering Feb and March 2021 applicants being called for Citizenship tests. Is there anything I need to do apart from just wait for whenever my application is lucky re-picked or is there a way to reach the department to check what's the progress on my application?
> Appreciate your thoughts as to what my next steps should be ? Thanks


Due to the lockdown, the delay in test invites has increased considerably 
Had you not travelled, you would probably be a citizen by now
You can submit a FOI application to know the current status of your application and also nudge the department that you are waiting 
Cheers


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey all,

Are there any applicants from Adelaide here? I applied in August 2021, got my interview and test done in September and still waiting for the ceremony. I'm from Marion council and wondering if I will have to wait until 26th January 2022.

Thanks!


----------



## Bhavesh_K (Aug 28, 2020)

NB said:


> Due to the lockdown, the delay in test invites has increased considerably
> Had you not travelled, you would probably be a citizen by now
> You can submit a FOI application to know the current status of your application and also nudge the department that you are waiting
> Cheers


Thanks @NB for your response, sure will try the FOI route. Furthermore, did you mean by nudge try calling them and checking or is there a email ID I could reach them at? TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavesh_K said:


> Thanks @NB for your response, sure will try the FOI route. Furthermore, did you mean by nudge try calling them and checking or is there a email ID I could reach them at? TIA


The FOI nudges them
Cheers


----------



## Bhavesh_K (Aug 28, 2020)

NB said:


> The FOI nudges them
> Cheers


Thanks, gotcha


----------



## Meplus (Nov 19, 2021)

Bhavesh_K said:


> Thanks, gotcha


Hi, my wife has a somehow similar situation. would appreciate it if you can keep us updated here about the result. 
Thanks


----------



## Bhavesh_K (Aug 28, 2020)

Meplus said:


> Hi, my wife has a somehow similar situation. would appreciate it if you can keep us updated here about the result.
> Thanks


Sure will do, If I may ask which council did you apply from and what was your application timelines?


----------



## rajnish_perf (Jun 15, 2016)

rj2018 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can someone please confirm if citizenship test appoitments have started in VIC or not ? My test was on 27 Oct but I got an email from home affairs VIC that its cancelled due to covid and after that haven’t heard anything yet on new appoitment , my application has been lodged for more than a year now. Thanks in advance.


Hello @rj2018, did you get the invitation for test/interview again? Not sure why they are holding up the process, even though Australia has started inviting the people from overseas from 1 Dec.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

NB said:


> The FOI nudges them
> Cheers


I definitely do not think so. FOI is a completely different department that just provides Information and has NOTHING to do with processing times or nudging anyone. Processing is conducted by a different department, so this feedback is definitely wrong!!


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bhavesh_K said:


> Thanks, gotcha


Do not expect anything from an FOI. All you would get is info held in the department about your application. Processing is conducted by a different department that is under no pressure or influence from anyone except the discretion of your CO.


----------



## Bhavesh_K (Aug 28, 2020)

Midani22 said:


> Do not expect anything from an FOI. All you would get is info held in the department about your application. Processing is conducted by a different department that is under no pressure or influence from anyone except the discretion of your CO.


Thanks @Midani22 for your response. So given my scenario shared above, do you have any suggestions which could help? Also by any chance have you used the FOI option, if yes appreciate if can you share your experience that would help. TIA


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bhavesh_K said:


> Thanks @Midani22 for your response. So given my scenario shared above, do you have any suggestions which could help? Also by any chance have you used the FOI option, if yes appreciate if can you share your experience that would help. TIA


you could try and give the department but they would tell u the same they tell everyone: "your application is still within the published processing time" you will just need to wait, but not as long as others from last year. things are moving again in NSW and VIC and hopefully most of us will get our ceremony before or during Australia day.


----------



## Bhavesh_K (Aug 28, 2020)

Midani22 said:


> you could try and give the department but they would tell u the same they tell everyone: "your application is still within the published processing time" you will just need to wait, but not as long as others from last year. things are moving again in NSW and VIC and hopefully most of us will get our ceremony before or during Australia day.


Unfortunate truth is the standard response we get however I am still waiting for my Citizenship test invite. So fingers crossed 🤞.


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Midani22 said:


> you could try and give the department but they would tell u the same they tell everyone: "your application is still within the published processing time" you will just need to wait, but not as long as others from last year. things are moving again in NSW and VIC and hopefully most of us will get our ceremony before or during Australia day.


Hi @Midani22 

Things certainly have started to move in NSW as ppl are getting invitation for citizenship test/interview. Do you know someone getting an invite for citizenship test/interview in VIC ?


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

shanish said:


> Hi @Midani22
> 
> Things certainly have started to move in NSW as ppl are getting invitation for citizenship test/interview. Do you know someone getting an invite for citizenship test/interview in VIC ?


Yes, definitely. Several people I know are getting their invites this week from VIC and even NSW, and definitely, the DOHA is working to clear the backlog in VIC and NSW. Since there will no longer be any lockdowns from now on, the future is much brighter than the past two years.


----------



## syam562 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi All, 
The application for AU citizenship was submitted on 17Jan 2021, but no outcome has been received since. 
The status indicates that it has been received. We are Melbourne-based. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

syam562 said:


> Hi All,
> The application for AU citizenship was submitted on 17Jan 2021, but no outcome has been received since.
> The status indicates that it has been received. We are Melbourne-based. Please share your thoughts.


It obviously is taking longer than usual, but you will get there pretty soon as it is all opening up and DHA seems to be introducing lots of changes to address some of Covid pains. Combine that with your location has made it even harder looking at some of the applicants. 

All the best..!


----------



## syam562 (Dec 11, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> It obviously is taking longer than usual, but you will get there pretty soon as it is all opening up and DHA seems to be introducing lots of changes to address some of Covid pains. Combine that with your location has made it even harder looking at some of the applicants.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks


----------



## syam562 (Dec 11, 2015)

dovey said:


> Would it be worth contacting them?


Did you receive any outcome? We applied in 15 Jan 2021 and status showing received


----------



## syam562 (Dec 11, 2015)

Zaf1165 said:


> Well Anyone guide me Please. How much more I should I wait.
> 
> I have applied on 20 November 2020.
> Interview and test: waiting
> ...


Did you receive any outcome? We applied in 15 Jan 2021 and status showing received


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> It obviously is taking longer than usual, but you will get there pretty soon as it is all opening up and DHA seems to be introducing lots of changes to address some of Covid pains. Combine that with your location has made it even harder looking at some of the applicants.
> 
> All the best..!


Hi @fugitive_4u Do you have any specifics of COVID related changes you mentioned?


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

anuapply said:


> Sandeep,
> what number / channel did you use to update the Home affiars regarding upcoming travel ?


I called 131 881 and selected for citizenship.


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I have had my online citizenship ceremony on last Friday - 26th Nov. Thanks to all for their support and guidance.

Application submitted - 27/10/2020
Citizenship Test - 13/04/2021
Approval - 22/05/2021
Online Ceremony - 26/11/2021
Council - Lane Cove


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

it mean long way for me ... as my appliation was submitted in april 2021 .


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

fatlobster444 said:


> Hi Prashbn
> 
> Any updates for your case?
> 
> ...


Hi fatlobster,
Have you received invite for the test yet?


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Hi all,

I am planning to apply for citizenship soon and wonder if I'd be asked for PCC. I have left Australia to my home country after PR granted (onshore) for 33 days only which according to DHA website, requires no PCC.

Is it a good idea to get a PCC from my home country just in case the CO asks for it? it takes awfully long time (6+ months) and costs about $1k to get it sorted for myself and my wife!.

Any personal experiences here that PCC was requested in "other circumstances" other than that mentioned on immigration website?








Please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for citizenship soon and wonder if I'd be asked for PCC. I have left Australia to my home country after PR granted (onshore) for 33 days only which according to DHA website, requires no PCC.
> 
> ...


The chances are very low but cannot be totally ruled out
The CO has over riding powers to ask for it irrespective of your stay period
Cheers


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi, 
I don't have a surname, so on my citizenship application, I put my GIVEN name in the SURNAME field. Now, I am applying for a Australian passport but I can't leave the GIVEN name and LAST name field blank. On my citizenship certificate, my name is written in capitals so I assume it is the whole surname. Any help!


----------



## rajnish_perf (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello Guys, any updates about interview invitations in VIC? Has it been resumed? Hi @rj2018, did you get any update regarding the interview as your first one was cancelled due to VIC lockdown?


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

mechengineer said:


> Hi,
> I don't have a surname, so on my citizenship application, I put my GIVEN name in the SURNAME field. Now, I am applying for a Australian passport but I can't leave the GIVEN name and LAST name field blank. On my citizenship certificate, my name is written in capitals so I assume it is the whole surname. Any help!





mechengineer said:


> Hi,
> I don't have a surname, so on my citizenship application, I put my GIVEN name in the SURNAME field. Now, I am applying for a Australian passport but I can't leave the GIVEN name and LAST name field blank. On my citizenship certificate, my name is written in capitals so I assume it is the whole surname. Any help!


I highly suggest that you change your name to make a surname. I knew some Malaysian or Indonesian friends, who might be in the same boat as you. They prefer to make one surname, it's more convenient for your life , particularly for your next generation as you're Australian now.


----------



## moody889 (Nov 10, 2021)

for anyone waiting for more than 4 weeks for their passport I suggest they email passports.clientservices at dfat.gov.au - I was able to have my passport very quickly after their prompt response.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All, How to fill below form in citizenship application. What is to be entered in document ref number . issuing authority and date of registration for bank statement as below.

Pls suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All, How to fill below form in citizenship application. What is to be entered in document ref number . issuing authority and date of registration for bank statement as below.
> 
> Pls suggest.
> View attachment 100743


Does the system allow you to let the irrelevant columns be blank ?
Cheers


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

has anyone reached out to victoria processing over email or phone? no cases have progressed in victoria after the second lockdown. last case that was approved was in August 2021.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dvinoth86 said:


> has anyone reached out to victoria processing over email or phone? no cases have progressed in victoria after the second lockdown. last case that was approved was in August 2021.


You cannot reach out to individual processing centres
You can only call up the helpline and they will not give you any more information then what’s available on the DHA website
The only alternative is to submit a FOI and request for data of applications processed in the VIc centre and how many tests have been conducted
Cheers


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> You cannot reach out to individual processing centres
> You can only call up the helpline and they will not give you any more information then what’s available on the DHA website
> The only alternative is to submit a FOI and request for data of applications processed in the VIc centre and how many tests have been conducted
> Cheers





NB said:


> You cannot reach out to individual processing centres
> You can only call up the helpline and they will not give you any more information then what’s available on the DHA website
> The only alternative is to submit a FOI and request for data of applications processed in the VIc centre and how many tests have been conducted
> Cheers


Would you know where/how to submit the FOI request, and what would be an appropriate message to send? Thanks heaps.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Does anyone know if we need to inform department for travelling overseas while citizenship application is in progress. We are planning to travel for 6 weeks and I am waiting for citizenship test date.

Do they process the application while applicant is overseas? Like do they send test invites while you are overseas? or the application will be paused and only become active once you are onshore again?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Do we need to have a minimum of 6 months left on the passport validity to travel on Indian passport to India ? 
Would be very grateful if anyone could answer this . My Indian passport expires on Aug 2022 , what is the latest I can enter Australia on that passport ?


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello,

I need information regarding court appearance. I and my wife bought a new apartment in Sydney. As part of initial warranty claim our owner's corporation had tough time with the builder and had to go to NCAT(NSW civil and administrative tribunal) and NSW supreme Court. A solicitor represented us(the owner's corporation) in NCAT and supreme Court. At a later stage an agreement was reached between us (the owner's corporation)and the builder.

Now during my citizenship application, do I need to mention anything related to this, as NCAT and NSW supreme Court were involved?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sparsh412 said:


> Do we need to have a minimum of 6 months left on the passport validity to travel on Indian passport to India ?
> Would be very grateful if anyone could answer this . My Indian passport expires on Aug 2022 , what is the latest I can enter Australia on that passport ?


Which Australian visa do you have ?
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sparsh412 said:


> Do we need to have a minimum of 6 months left on the passport validity to travel on Indian passport to India ?
> Would be very grateful if anyone could answer this . My Indian passport expires on Aug 2022 , what is the latest I can enter Australia on that passport ?


Entering India is never a problem with 6 months of less validity left on your passport. The problem will be if you wish to exit India with a passport of validity less than 6 months. Do check with your airline if you are planning for such an itinerary.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

avneesh09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need information regarding court appearance. I and my wife bought a new apartment in Sydney. As part of initial warranty claim our owner's corporation had tough time with the builder and had to go to NCAT(NSW civil and administrative tribunal) and NSW supreme Court. A solicitor represented us(the owner's corporation) in NCAT and supreme Court. At a later stage an agreement was reached between us (the owner's corporation)and the builder.
> 
> ...


Depends on your question.

If the question in the application relates to a criminal charge and court appearances, then "*No*" you need not mention.
This seems like a *civil *dispute involving a group and you can certainly mention it if there is a question around this.

Hope this gives you an idea on how to go about it.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> Does anyone know if we need to inform department for travelling overseas while citizenship application is in progress. We are planning to travel for 6 weeks and I am waiting for citizenship test date.
> 
> Do they process the application while applicant is overseas? Like do they send test invites while you are overseas? or the application will be paused and only become active once you are onshore again?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You need not inform.
However if your application is in the verge of being finalised, they will ensure your presence onshore before sending out a test invite. If you happen to be offshore at that point, your application will be put on ice until you return and the processing resumes.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Is Victoria processing the applications?? Someone said before that they have seen some people have their test invitation is that correct?? I know myimmitracker is not a true source however seeing some states invite people within 2 months while there is nothing from VIC makes me upset...


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

ceylannehir said:


> Is Victoria processing the applications?? Someone said before that they have seen some people have their test invitation is that correct?? I know myimmitracker is not a true source however seeing some states invite people within 2 months while there is nothing from VIC makes me upset...


I don't think they are..Have seen people who applied in Oct last year still waiting for test invites.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi, 
My wife and I are about to lodge the application, do we need to submit two separate applications via two immi accounts? Or can one of us be the secondary applicant? 
I was going through the whole application and it didn't necessarily ask for any secondary applicants.

Thanks


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Hi,
> My wife and I are about to lodge the application, do we need to submit two separate applications via two immi accounts? Or can one of us be the secondary applicant?
> I was going through the whole application and it didn't necessarily ask for any secondary applicants.
> 
> Thanks



You need to lodge an individual application. However, there is a question saying that if you want to have the ceremony with a specific person, you can add her there.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

exlipse said:


> Hi,
> My wife and I are about to lodge the application, do we need to submit two separate applications via two immi accounts? Or can one of us be the secondary applicant?
> I was going through the whole application and it didn't necessarily ask for any secondary applicants.
> 
> Thanks


You can use the same immiaccount to launch two applications. I believe there is an option to link applications, so that test invites are sent together.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> You can use the same immiaccount to launch two applications. I believe there is an option to link applications, so that test invites are sent together.





ceylannehir said:


> You need to lodge an individual application. However, there is a question saying that if you want to have the ceremony with a specific person, you can add her there.


Thank you both  🙏


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> You can use the same immiaccount to launch two applications. I believe there is an option to link applications, so that test invites are sent together.


The ceremonies are linked, not the test invites
Cheers


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

NB said:


> Which Australian visa do you have ?
> Cheers


I am on subclass 190 permanent residence visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sparsh412 said:


> I am on subclass 190 permanent residence visa


As fugitive said both Indian and Australian authorities will not have problems 
It’s the transit country and the airlines which may refuse you entry
It’s best not to travel with such a passport as far as possible especially when the travel situation is very uncertain due to covid
Cheers


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

NB said:


> As fugitive said both Indian and Australian authorities will not have problems
> It’s the transit country and the airlines which may refuse you entry
> It’s best not to travel with such a passport as far as possible especially when the travel situation is very uncertain due to covid
> Cheers


So my case is:
Indian Passport expires on Aug 2022 .
My trip plan to India is from Dec 2021 - Mid Jan 2022.
If everything goes as per plan I will be back in Aus before 6 months is left on the passport expiry and then apply for new passport from VFS office.
In case I get stuck in India beyond Feb 2022 I will renew my passport in India , link my visa to the new passport and then travel to Aus using the new passport. 
Does it sound ok ? Or there is something I am missing in the plan ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sparsh412 said:


> So my case is:
> Indian Passport expires on Aug 2022 .
> My trip plan to India is from Dec 2021 - Mid Jan 2022.
> If everything goes as per plan I will be back in Aus before 6 months is left on the passport expiry and then apply for new passport from VFS office.
> ...


All good
Cheers


----------



## CVC (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi All,

It seems there has been no progress on Citizenship application processing for Victoria. 

On immi website average time for 75% of application has come down to just 9 months I know it's just a time frame and actual time varies from case to case but don't see same reflecting on immi tracker 

Immi Tracker has last invite date of September 2020. may be people have not updated their timelines it is stuck in September 2020.

Have you guys heard of any one getting test invite recently in Melbourne

How may people take tests each day at Melbourne Center

My time lines..

Submitted in first week of Dec 2021
Melbourne.

Thanks


----------



## eagles123 (Nov 21, 2021)

CVC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It seems there has been no progress on Citizenship application processing for Victoria.
> 
> ...


Victoria processing is slow as hell, there is a petition in parliament website to request speed up VIC process.


----------



## farhanmustafakhan (Sep 21, 2015)

eagles123 said:


> Victoria processing is slow as hell, there is a petition in parliament website to request speed up VIC process.


signed it today


----------



## CVC (Nov 17, 2021)

CVC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It seems there has been no progress on Citizenship application processing for Victoria.
> 
> ...


Submitted in first week of *Dec 2020*
Melbourne.


----------



## ajit3386 (Jul 14, 2016)

mukeshsharma said:


> I have applied for citizenship by conf on 26 may2021 . i got a application receiving confirmation on 8th june 2021 . there is no news after that . Any news on the backlog ?


Hi, have you got your application progressed from "Received" status? Did they send you test/interview invitation yet?


----------



## ajit3386 (Jul 14, 2016)

NB said:


> Before this last Covid lockdowns, NSW had managed to reduce the wait times for test invites to 3-4 months
> Now it’s probably 7-8 months
> Cheers


Does anyone know the last application date/month in NSW that was able to get their application progressed from "Received" status and got test/interview invitation?


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

CVC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It seems there has been no progress on Citizenship application processing for Victoria.
> 
> ...


Nothing is happening.I feel like going to their melbourne city office and start banging my head on the door till they hear us.applied end of october 2020.Still received status.My friends who came to Australia after me,they were lucky since they went to perth adeliade and Sydney to settle, have already gotten their passports.And here i am in this uncertain situation

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## avneesh09 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello,

Has anyone got "known by another name" certificate from NSW BDM registery or Service NSW to prove known by other names in citizenship application? If so, could you please guide the process?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Has anyone here done the residency calculator and then gone on to Immi and it didn't let you get past page 6? I'm 100% confident I put all my dates in correctly, and I went to log in to the system and it said I didn't meet eligibility requirements.

Yes - I've had my PR for over a year
Yes - I've been lawfully resident for the past 4 years, etc.

Wasn't sure if maybe there was a day delay or something from the residency calculator and their systems?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi all,

I’m planning to submit my citizenship application early next year.

I’ve gone through the Home affairs page and it was very helpful. I’ve a couple of questions as below. Can someone who know the answer for these please advise?

1. Are birth certificate, PCC the only documents we need to upload?
2. Is there any medical requirements that we need to fulfill like what we did for PR?
3. I’ve recently renewed by passport and never travelled with that passport. And I’ve PCCs of countries I travelled (applied and received as part of my PR application) with old passport. Are these old PCCs still valid?
4. Is there any forms we need to fill like 1221 that we did for PR?

Cheers


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

For Police Clearance and Birth Certificates from overseas, do they accept overseas electronic translations for citizenship applications (original documents but not orignal translations will be presented)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> For Police Clearance and Birth Certificates from overseas, do they accept overseas electronic translations for citizenship applications (original documents but not orignal translations will be presented)?


You have to get it translated with a NAATI translator 
Even if they send it by email, it’s acceptable 
Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

Kuta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m planning to submit my citizenship application early next year.
> 
> ...


1. You need to upload a copy of your Identity document with photo and your signature in it (e.g. driver's license), form 1195, photograph (signed by person identifying you), birth certificate or any other document to prove your birth city/DOB(e.g. passport) and PCC is required only if your were out of Australia for more than 12 months after getting your PR.
2. No medical requirement.
3. PCC (if required) has to be current. Can't just upload an old PCC.
3. Form 1195


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Trr said:


> 1. You need to upload a copy of your Identity document with photo and your signature in it (e.g. driver's license), form 1195, photograph (signed by person identifying you), birth certificate or any other document to prove your birth city/DOB(e.g. passport) and PCC is required only if your were out of Australia for more than 12 months after getting your PR.
> 2. No medical requirement.
> 3. PCC (if required) has to be current. Can't just upload an old PCC.
> 3. Form 1195


Thanks a lot Trr. Really helps. 

I’ve not left Australia since I got my PR so think PCC is N/A for me then.

On Photograph signed by person identifying me: Do I need to write on the back of photograph & receive sign? Scan both the sides and upload?

Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

Person identifying you should write and sign at the back of your photograph. 
Yeah, you need to upload the copy of front and back of the photograph while applying. 
Keep the originals (including 1195 and signed photo) with you since these might be asked in originals during the interview.


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

Kuta said:


> Thanks a lot Trr. Really helps.
> 
> I’ve not left Australia since I got my PR so think PCC is N/A for me then.
> 
> ...


Person identifying you should write and sign at the back of your photograph.
Yeah, you need to upload the copy of front and back of the photograph while applying.
Keep the originals (including 1195 and signed photo) with you since these might be asked in originals during the interview.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Trr said:


> Person identifying you should write and sign at the back of your photograph.
> Yeah, you need to upload the copy of front and back of the photograph while applying.
> Keep the originals (including 1195 and signed photo) with you since these might be asked in originals during the interview.


Thank you Trr. Much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

markdaniels said:


> Has anyone here done the residency calculator and then gone on to Immi and it didn't let you get past page 6? I'm 100% confident I put all my dates in correctly, and I went to log in to the system and it said I didn't meet eligibility requirements.
> 
> Yes - I've had my PR for over a year
> Yes - I've been lawfully resident for the past 4 years, etc.
> ...


Do share your dates and visa you held at that time, as residency calculator cannot determine your visa holding during your stay and that sometime can cause issues.


----------



## farhanmustafakhan (Sep 21, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Do share your dates and visa you held at that time, as residency calculator cannot determine your visa holding during your stay and that sometime can cause issues.


This happened with me as well, but got corrected itself, after two working days. The residency calculator is the only way to calculate the valid days. I called the helpdesk, and they did the same. If yours does not solve itself, try contacting the technical team. You would get their address on the immigration website.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

What is the right time to apply for indian pcc for citizenship application? I was 75 days away from australia after the initial entry on PR. If I were to apply for citizenship on 15 Feb 2022, should the indian PCC be applied a month ago (15 Jan)?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

au513 said:


> What is the right time to apply for indian pcc for citizenship application? I was 75 days away from australia after the initial entry on PR. If I were to apply for citizenship on 15 Feb 2022, should the indian PCC be applied a month ago (15 Jan)?


You should instead calculate from the date of your PR grant.
You could technically get it any time and attach to your application, just be cautious of the timelines (which can take from 4 to 8 weeks currently)


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

au513 said:


> What is the right time to apply for indian pcc for citizenship application? I was 75 days away from australia after the initial entry on PR. If I were to apply for citizenship on 15 Feb 2022, should the indian PCC be applied a month ago (15 Jan)?


You don't need a PCC if you were not away from AU (in total) for more than 12 months after getting your PR.

If a PCC is required in your case, I would apply it ASAP if I were you. As far as your query goes, police checks are valid for 12 months.

*Source*: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character
*Excerpt*: "Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date."


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

javed16692 said:


> Does anyone know if we need to inform department for travelling overseas while citizenship application is in progress. We are planning to travel for 6 weeks and I am waiting for citizenship test date.
> 
> Do they process the application while applicant is overseas? Like do they send test invites while you are overseas? or the application will be paused and only become active once you are onshore again?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


There is a clear instruction on the citizenship application form to inform home affairs if you travel outside Australia while your application is in progress since they want to process/decide on your application when you are onshore.

I would inform them if I were you.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi all,

I've a couple of questions with Form 1195 - Identity declaration. Can someone please advise?

1. Transaction reference number - Is this the number from ImmiAccount that comes after I submit an application? Means I can only upload 1195 after making the submission in ImmiAccount - is that right?
2. Under Identity declaration, it asks for ___ years that I know this person. I'm gonna go to Justice of Peace for getting this attested, and the person doesn't know me for years. What should I do?

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a couple of questions with Form 1195 - Identity declaration. Can someone please advise?
> 
> ...


This form must be filled by someone who knows you for more than 1 year.Your GP or accountant or a friend who belongs to the occupation listed.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a couple of questions with Form 1195 - Identity declaration. Can someone please advise?
> 
> ...


Yes the minute you start your citizenship application,you will be assigned the number.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

teekaykhn said:


> Yes the minute you start your citizenship application,you will be assigned the number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Thanks @teekaykhn

Cheers


----------



## NAT2107 (Dec 15, 2021)

NB said:


> I am also waiting since last November in Melbourne
> If you know any reporter in sbs or and news, they may run the story again
> The relationship between DHA and vic is extremely bad
> Cheers


Hi! Did you receive your test invite? I applied in Nov 2020 as well.


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

NAT2107 said:


> Hi! Did you receive your test invite? I applied in Nov 2020 as well.


It seems that citizenship processing in VIC is practically stalled. Every thing from swimming pools to night clubs are open, except offices that are meant to take citizenship test / interview. 
I guess all Victorian applicants need to follow up in whatever ways they can (contact local MPs, lodge a complaint with Ombudsman, contact media, lodge a complaint with depart of home affairs etc). Else at this pace and and with COVID uncertainties, VIC applicants seem to be waiting forever.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hey all!

I applied for citizenship by conferral and have now received a test invite. 
The email says 'You must let us know about any changes to your circumstances as soon as possible. This includes changes to your name, contact details, address or information about children included in your application.'
I did not have any children when I submitted this application but I am now a proud dad!
I want to update the application with this new development but the application has only below update options.










Could you please suggest what should be done in this case?

Cheers!


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

singh2015 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I applied for citizenship by conferral and have now received a test invite.
> The email says 'You must let us know about any changes to your circumstances as soon as possible. This includes changes to your name, contact details, address or information about children included in your application.'
> ...


Congrats @singh2015! 
You don't need to do anything. Your newborn is already an Australian citizen by birth, you don't need to include him/her in the application.
The paragraph you have quoted is to update the details of self or dependent child included in the application.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

singh2015 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I applied for citizenship by conferral and have now received a test invite.
> The email says 'You must let us know about any changes to your circumstances as soon as possible. This includes changes to your name, contact details, address or information about children included in your application.'
> ...


Congrats would you like to share, your date of application, State, and council?

Thanks


----------



## syam562 (Dec 11, 2015)

CVC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It seems there has been no progress on Citizenship application processing for Victoria.
> 
> ...


I have applied in 2nd week of Jan 2021 and status is "Received"


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

thought I'd share my timelines

4/05/2021 - applied for citizenship
15/12/2021 - test/interview invite received


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

dol said:


> thought I'd share my timelines
> 
> 4/05/2021 - applied for citizenship
> 15/12/2021 - test/interview invite received


State / Council ??


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> State ??


Sydney, NSW


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

dol said:


> Sydney, NSW


Thanks for sharing. Observing from the footer of your profile, initially, you applied for citizenship with the Parramatta council and you received the test invite from the Sydney council. In which case, you must have moved from Parramatta to Sydney? Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Sunpreet said:


> Thanks for sharing. Observing from the footer of your profile, initially, you applied for citizenship with the Parramatta council and you received the test invite from the Sydney council. In which case, you must have moved from Parramatta to Sydney? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


No , I don't have any info on my footer. I applied here in the city and have not moved since then


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

dol said:


> No , I don't have any info on my footer. I applied here in the city and have not moved since then


Thanks for the prompt reply. My bad concerning the footer, mixed your profile with someones else's. All the best for the rest of the process. Please keep us posted regarding further updates (approval email and ceremony). 

Thanks.


----------



## syam562 (Dec 11, 2015)

dol said:


> thought I'd share my timelines
> 
> 4/05/2021 - applied for citizenship
> 15/12/2021 - test/interview invite received


VIC?


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

syam562 said:


> VIC?


That is next to impossible in VIC.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Good morning all.

Is there a specification for photograph to be submitted along with Citizenship application - like 2cm * 2cm, etc.? Or is it any size of passport photograph?

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kuta said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Is there a specification for photograph to be submitted along with Citizenship application - like 2cm * 2cm, etc.? Or is it any size of passport photograph?
> 
> Cheers


There is no size specified for photographs, so any standard size should ideally do. I would've taken the picture in accordance with Australian passport requirements, which most places cater to (e.g AUSPOST)


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> There is no size specified for photographs, so any standard size should ideally do. I would've taken the picture in accordance with Australian passport requirements, which most places cater to (e.g AUSPOST)


Thank you @fugitive_4u. That’s a great idea!


----------



## tayal1983 (Dec 16, 2021)

Bellaussie said:


> My husband application
> Submit date:28/09/2020
> Sent interview date: 7/01/2021
> Interview date:19/02/2021
> ...


Hi, Could you please update how much time after Further Assessment. As we are in same bucket.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Kuta said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Is there a specification for photograph to be submitted along with Citizenship application - like 2cm * 2cm, etc.? Or is it any size of passport photograph?
> 
> Cheers


actually there is a requirement for a photo to be a passport size one. other requirements can be found there >> 



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1195.pdf


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

where can i find the victoria petition to sign - the petition to speed up citizenship processing. i've already submitted a feedback on the immigration website and got an acknowledgement and read about a petition in the earlier comments and i want to sign this petition. could someone please share a link to sign the petition.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

dol said:


> actually there is a requirement for a photo to be a passport size one. other requirements can be found there >>
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1195.pdf


Thanks @dol


----------



## eagles123 (Nov 21, 2021)

dvinoth86 said:


> where can i find the victoria petition to sign - the petition to speed up citizenship processing. i've already submitted a feedback on the immigration website and got an acknowledgement and read about a petition in the earlier comments and i want to sign this petition. could someone please share a link to sign the petition.


just google "parliament e petition" and you should be able to find it, the forum doesn't allow post link here


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

thank you


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Trr said:


> Congrats @singh2015!
> You don't need to do anything. Your newborn is already an Australian citizen by birth, you don't need to include him/her in the application.
> The paragraph you have quoted is to update the details of self or dependent child included in the application.


Thanks! I rescheduled my test for today, have cleared it and even got the approval!


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Sunpreet said:


> Congrats would you like to share, your date of application, State, and council?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! applied on 29 April 21. NSW, Parramatta Council.


----------



## YoloBear (Dec 17, 2021)

Does anyone have an update in Victoria this month?

I thought we are out of lockdown, what is the the reason for not issuing test invites at the moment?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All. 
Any updates on progress of citizenship tests in NSW.I had submitted the application in end to 28 July 2021. Any forecast when can I get the citizenship invite.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> Hi All.
> Any updates on progress of citizenship tests in NSW.I had submitted the application in end to 28 July 2021. Any forecast when can I get the citizenship invite.


I think you will get it by April 2022 (as per the current trend), I see some one who applied on March 25th 2021 got the test appointment on December 6th


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

JK684 said:


> I think you will get it by April 2022 (as per the current trend), I see some one who applied on March 25th 2021 got the test appointment on December 6th


But it depends on a case by case basis I think, could be earlier also. Wait patiently. I applied on 29th June, still waiting


----------



## Arty07 (Sep 17, 2020)

YoloBear said:


> Does anyone have an update in Victoria this month?
> 
> I thought we are out of lockdown, what is the the reason for not issuing test invites at the moment?


I applied in very early Oct-20, still haven’t received a test invite.

The tests in Vic should have started when we moved to Phase C (80% fully vaxxed), this is when almost all restrictions were lifted and for example the VicRoads drive tests resumed. The Phase C commenced of Fri, 29 Oct plus weekend = Monday 1 November, that is the date when the citizenship tests should have resumed. However, they didn’t.

I have only heard some rumours (some or all of them might not be true). The tests didn’t restart on 1 Nov because some of the VIC staff who had been working from home were reluctant to go to the office and resume interviews being afraid of Covid. Also that the tests will only resume in the Jan 2022 and in the background they are doing some changes to increase the testing capacity (do more tests per day) to clear the backlog, which is now absolutely enormous.

In any case, looks like that instead of clearing the backlog straight from 1 Nov they just wasted two months increasing the backlog even further.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

ssood143 said:


> Hi All.
> Any updates on progress of citizenship tests in NSW.I had submitted the application in end to 28 July 2021. Any forecast when can I get the citizenship invite.


It also depends on your LGA council. I have observed, some people who reside in the Sydney CBD have received their test invites. Their application lodgement dates are within May 2021.
My assumption is that you may receive your test invite in the first quarter of 2022. Provided the current circumstance will not change.

All the best.


----------



## YoloBear (Dec 17, 2021)

<*SNIP*>


Arty07 said:


> I applied in very early Oct-20, still haven’t received a test invite.
> 
> The tests in Vic should have started when we moved to Phase C (80% fully vaxxed), this is when almost all restrictions were lifted and for example the VicRoads drive tests resumed. The Phase C commenced of Fri, 29 Oct plus weekend = Monday 1 November, that is the date when the citizenship tests should have resumed. However, they didn’t.
> 
> ...





Arty07 said:


> I applied in very early Oct-20, still haven’t received a test invite.
> 
> The tests in Vic should have started when we moved to Phase C (80% fully vaxxed), this is when almost all restrictions were lifted and for example the VicRoads drive tests resumed. The Phase C commenced of Fri, 29 Oct plus weekend = Monday 1 November, that is the date when the citizenship tests should have resumed. However, they didn’t.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the answer. Apprantly they do not see citizenship service as an essential service - I get it making more people citizens won’t make us pay more tax.

I sincerely hope They will not keep citing COVID reasons till 2077.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> It also depends on your LGA council. I have observed, some people who reside in the Sydney CBD have received their test invites. Their application lodgement dates are within May 2021.
> My assumption is that you may receive your test invite in the first quarter of 2022. Provided the current circumstance will not change.
> 
> All the best.


I think it depends on test centre based on their capacity and number of applications. Paramatta centre also seems to be on similar level as some people who applied in beginning of May 2021 have received invites last week.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

T.R said:


> I think it depends on test centre based on their capacity and number of applications. Paramatta centre also seems to be on similar level as some people who applied in beginning of May 2021 have received invites last week.


Any idea, whether the test invites are sent every week, fortnightly, monthly or there is no definitive pattern?
Replies from all the expats are welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## Arty07 (Sep 17, 2020)

YoloBear said:


> <*SNIP*>
> 
> 
> Thank you for the answer. Apprantly they do not see citizenship service as an essential service - I get it making more people citizens won’t make us pay more tax.
> ...


The only thing that can speed them up is an enquiry/push from a local MP. Could be one from Labor (to smash DOHA/Scomo/Liberals) or even Liberals (because some people might see it as a f**k up of VIC rather than DOHA as other states don’t have this issue).

Has anyone tried changing the address to a different state after you applied for citizenship but haven’t received a test invite? If a person that applied in, say, Mar-21 moves from Melb to Adelaide, would they be at the top of the test invite queue in SA?

It might be easier to travel two times to Adelaide for test and ceremony than to wait months/years for a test invite in VIC..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arty07 said:


> The only thing that can speed them up is an enquiry/push from a local MP. Could be one from Labor (to smash DOHA/Scomo/Liberals) or even Liberals (because some people might see it as a f**k up of VIC rather than DOHA as other states don’t have this issue).
> 
> Has anyone tried changing the address to a different state after you applied for citizenship but haven’t received a test invite? If a person that applied in, say, Mar-21 moves from Melb to Adelaide, would they be at the top of the test invite queue in SA?
> 
> It might be easier to travel two times to Adelaide for test and ceremony than to wait months/years for a test invite in VIC..


You just simply can’t say that you have moved to Adelaide or any other state for that matter
You have to give evidence to back up the same
Cheers


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hey all! Thanks for your suggestions so far.

I have come across a weird scenario and was hoping to know if anyone of you has heard of it before and knows what to do.
I cleared my citizenship test on 17 Dec, to my surprise later that day I got another appointment letter for 28 Jan! Called up homeaffairs, after an escalation and 1 hr wait I was told that I'll have to wait for further communication and there was no other information they had at that moment. After this call I got my approval letter! Now I already have my approval letter but still have that appointment scheduled for 28 Jan. Homeaffairs did say that I won't have to write the test again. Not sure what to do about that appointment in Jan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singh2015 said:


> Hey all! Thanks for your suggestions so far.
> 
> I have come across a weird scenario and was hoping to know if anyone of you has heard of it before and knows what to do.
> I cleared my citizenship test on 17 Dec, to my surprise later that day I got another appointment letter for 28 Jan! Called up homeaffairs, after an escalation and 1 hr wait I was told that I'll have to wait for further communication and there was no other information they had at that moment. After this call I got my approval letter! Now I already have my approval letter but still have that appointment scheduled for 28 Jan. Homeaffairs did say that I won't have to write the test again. Not sure what to do about that appointment in Jan


As you are already approved , you would be within your rights to simply ignore the test invite
But if you are the cautious kind, you can attend the interview and give them the approval letter and proceed as per their directions 
It’s entirely upto you 
Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

singh2015 said:


> Hey all! Thanks for your suggestions so far.
> 
> I have come across a weird scenario and was hoping to know if anyone of you has heard of it before and knows what to do.
> I cleared my citizenship test on 17 Dec, to my surprise later that day I got another appointment letter for 28 Jan! Called up homeaffairs, after an escalation and 1 hr wait I was told that I'll have to wait for further communication and there was no other information they had at that moment. After this call I got my approval letter! Now I already have my approval letter but still have that appointment scheduled for 28 Jan. Homeaffairs did say that I won't have to write the test again. Not sure what to do about that appointment in Jan


Strange scenario, never heard of it. Sounds like a bug in their rescheduling system 🤷‍♂️
What does your immi account say ? Is it approved there?
I think you should ignore the invite if its approved in immiaccount as well. If its not reflecting the correct status over there then better following up with home affairs.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Trr said:


> Strange scenario, never heard of it. Sounds like a bug in their rescheduling system 🤷‍♂️
> What does your immi account say ? Is it approved there?
> I think you should ignore the invite if its approved in immiaccount as well. If its not reflecting the correct status over there then better following up with home affairs.


Hey! yeah immi says 'Approved'


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

NB said:


> As you are already approved , you would be within your rights to simply ignore the test invite
> But if you are the cautious kind, you can attend the interview and give them the approval letter and proceed as per their directions
> It’s entirely upto you
> Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

A couple of questions:

While filling the citizenship application:

1. Birth certificate reference number field does not allow special characters. My birth certifciate reference number (unique identifier: registration number) is something like this: XYZ/1987/35. Shall I enter as XYZ198735 instead of XYZ/1987/35. Or any suggestion?
2. I see a field named 'National identity number' in Passport entry. I don't see a National identity number on my passport though. What to enter here?

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

Kuta said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> While filling the citizenship application:
> 
> ...


1. Yeah, ignore all those invalid characters.
2. This link might help for National id number: National identity card


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Trr said:


> 1. Yeah, ignore all those invalid characters.
> 2. This link might help for National id number: National identity card


Thanks as always @Trr

Doesn’t matter if national id is printed on passport or not, we can still capture it there. I get you!

One more question: I’m giving my NSW driving license as address proof. It doesn’t have issue date. So, can I leave that field empty?

Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

Kuta said:


> Thanks as always @Trr
> 
> Doesn’t matter if national id is printed on passport or not, we can still capture it there. I get you!
> 
> ...


Yeah, leave it empty. All these generic fields can be left empty if not applicable.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Trr said:


> Yeah, leave it empty. All these generic fields can be left empty if not applicable.


Thanks @Trr. Much appreciated! 

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Citizenship Application Update for both mine and my spouse applications....

Applied : 08May2021
Interview Appointment Email recieved : 21Dec
Appointment date and time : 01Feb2022

PARRAMATTA - NSW


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

How long the Interview process is going on these days..
What are all documents they are checking now ?


----------



## YoloBear (Dec 17, 2021)

We have one person saying Victoria has started sending out test invites again (source: Whirlpool)
Has anyone in Victoria received invites as well?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Citizenship Application Update for both mine and my spouse applications....
> 
> Applied : 08May2021
> Interview Appointment Email recieved : 21Dec
> ...


Good to know, was an earlier date available for you ? I saw some people in this forum moving it to an earlier available date.


----------



## newapplicant2021 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey all,

Are there any applicants waiting for a ceremony in Adelaide? My application was approved in September and still no news about the ceremony. Please advise! Thanks!


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Good morning all.

I have added a national ID card details in my application. Should I upload the details in Immi? I don’t see a category where they ask us to upload National ID card.

Did anyone face the same? What’s the best to do in this situation?

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> How long the Interview process is going on these days..
> What are all documents they are checking now ?


Depends on how quickly you clear the test. 
Document verification takes only few mins and they will ask mostly your passport, Identity documents, D.O.B documents and any change of name proof.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kuta said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have added a national ID card details in my application. Should I upload the details in Immi? I don’t see a category where they ask us to upload National ID card.
> 
> ...


Not sure what your question is. If you have included in the application (which I would guess via Immi and not paper), that should be good enough.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Not sure what your question is. If you have included in the application (which I would guess via Immi and not paper), that should be good enough.


Sorry @fugitive_4u for the confusion.

I’ve applied online. In the application it asked for National ID card details in the form. 

I added the details. The same details were given as a link on Passport related details in the form.

Question: There is a section where we upload docs and I don’t see an option to upload national identity document there. Is that usual? Don’t they need our national identity document?

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kuta said:


> Sorry @fugitive_4u for the confusion.
> 
> I’ve applied online. In the application it asked for National ID card details in the form.
> 
> ...


Can't recall, but do you see other docs? (Sometimes you need to submit, which enables another section to upload "Other docs"), in other words it enables you to submit under "Other docs" only after you submit your application.

If you don't see it, maybe you can try submitting under Identity documents.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Can't recall, but do you see other docs? (Sometimes you need to submit, which enables another section to upload "Other docs"), in other words it enables you to submit under "Other docs" only after you submit your application.
> 
> If you don't see it, maybe you can try submitting under Identity documents.


Thanks @fugitive_4u, will do


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. YES
> 2. NO
> Cheers


Hello NB again,

for the first question , update passport details done with the new expiry date , when using automatic checkout in Melbourne airport , it reads the passport chip, so it will read old expiry date as the extension is not done on the chip itself , it is a stamp & a sign by the consulate only , so is this ok still to proceed to automatic checkout on immigration? in other words is expiry date affects VEVO records or has nothing to do on this case , am afraid of inconsistency , that's all


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> How long the Interview process is going on these days..
> What are all documents they are checking now ?


Theoretically you should carry originals of all the documents you have uploaded during the application 
But you should carry atleast the form 1195, birth certificate, passport and residence evidence
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aelazhary said:


> Hello NB again,
> 
> for the first question , update passport details done with the new expiry date , when using automatic checkout in Melbourne airport , it reads the passport chip, so it will read old expiry date as the extension is not done on the chip itself , it is a stamp & a sign by the consulate only , so is this ok still to proceed to automatic checkout on immigration? in other words is expiry date affects VEVO records or has nothing to do on this case , am afraid of inconsistency , that's all


No idea
But You can try
The worst case is it will reject it and you will have to go to the back of the queue of the normal passport
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Citizenship Application Update for both mine and my spouse applications....
> 
> Applied : 08May2021
> Interview Appointment Email recieved : 21Dec
> ...


Update

Both appointments rescheduled for today morning. 
Interviews done test passed - whole process 20min.

Received approval email after 30min.

Next wait is for ceremony @Hornsby Shire


----------



## CVC (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi All

Any updates from VIC applications

Overall application processing time has come down

75% Application 9 Months
90% Application 15 Months

may be all 25% of applications are from VIC taking longer than 9 months


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Update
> 
> Both appointments rescheduled for today morning.
> Interviews done test passed - whole process 20min.
> ...


That's great, Congratulations!

What documents did they ask during interview?


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

CVC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any updates from VIC applications
> 
> ...


It will increase again.The office just opened few weeks ago but after today's announcement they will close again.(work from home)

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> That's great, Congratulations!
> 
> What documents did they ask during interview?


DL
Utility Bill
Passport

Asked about any traffic offences....


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Today I have received an invitation letter from council for Australia day ceremony.
But i already booked my ticket to india few months ago. Departure date is 1st feb 22.
So I think i can't attend this ceremony now, as i can't arrange the passport before 1st feb. And also can't get the visa to india in this short time frame...
Really confused now


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

Ausonshore said:


> Today I have received an invitation letter from council for Australia day ceremony.
> But i already booked my ticket to india few months ago. Departure date is 1st feb 22.
> So I think i can't attend this ceremony now, as i can't arrange the passport before 1st feb. And also can't get the visa to india in this short time frame...
> Really confused now


Did you inform DOHA regarding your travel plans before booking your tickets?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> Today I have received an invitation letter from council for Australia day ceremony.
> But i already booked my ticket to india few months ago. Departure date is 1st feb 22.
> So I think i can't attend this ceremony now, as i can't arrange the passport before 1st feb. And also can't get the visa to india in this short time frame...
> Really confused now


If you don’t attend the ceremony, they will put you in the next ceremony 
You just have to make sure that more then 1 year doesn’t pass since your approval, else it may lapse
Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> DL
> Utility Bill
> Passport
> 
> Asked about any traffic offences....


Did they ask for birth certificate ?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

JK684 said:


> Did they ask for birth certificate ?


Birth Cert was only asked for my kids.
I did not upload Birth cert for myself and used Passport instead..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Birth Cert was only asked for my kids.
> I did not upload Birth cert for myself and used Passport instead..


Which country ?
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Which country ?
> Cheers


India (Chennai)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> India (Chennai)


You are one lucky guy that you did not upload the birth certificate and yet no questions were asked for the same
Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

NB said:


> You are one lucky guy that you did not upload the birth certificate and yet no questions were asked for the same
> Cheers


What are you talking about? Birth certificate is not mandatory if you are a foreign born adult with some other official document to prove gender, place of birth and DOB e.g. foreign passport.
Source : Identity

Its pretty common, lot of people don't have birth certificates. I have seen many people on various forums confirming they got away without showing/having birth certificate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Trr said:


> What are you talking about? Birth certificate is not mandatory if you are a foreign born adult with some other official document to prove gender, place of birth and DOB e.g. foreign passport.
> Source : Identity
> 
> Its pretty common, lot of people don't have birth certificates. I have seen many people on various forums confirming they got away without showing/having birth certificate.


Every person immigrating will have a passport ( except refugees maybe)
If what you said was correct, then no one would need a birth certificate 
Anyways each member can take his own decision 
Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

NB said:


> Every person immigrating will have a passport ( except refugees maybe)
> If what you said was correct, then no one would need a birth certificate
> Anyways each member can take his own decision
> Cheers


Haha , place of birth is not mentioned in every country's passport.
Did you check the link I quoted? It's stated quite clearly over there. 
Agreed, each to his own but one should be aware, that is what i would say.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Every person immigrating will have a passport ( except refugees maybe)
> If what you said was correct, then no one would need a birth certificate
> Anyways each member can take his own decision
> Cheers


My friend went for his interview in February and they didn't ask for birth certificate. Just driving license and Medicare card. Its something very common


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

NB said:


> You are one lucky guy that you did not upload the birth certificate and yet no questions were asked for the same
> Cheers


Hi NB- I don’t think birth certificate is mandatory. I did not upload birth certificate for myself and wife. I uploaded SSC certificate and for my wife just uploaded passport. I know many friends in NSW who did not upload birth certificate and got their citizenship already. 
cheers!


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Good morning - just checking if we need to submit Form 1399 along with citizenship applications?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

My friend who applied on June 25th got test invite e-mail on December 24th (State - NSW, Council - City of Parramatta) As per the immi citizenship tracker, few others also (who applied in June 2021) got test invites it seems.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> Good morning - just checking if we need to submit Form 1399 along with citizenship applications?


If you have not been employed in armed forces, it’s not required
Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, expats, is it necessary to take a physical copy of form 1195 in the interview? In my application, form 1195 is signed electronically, whereas the photo is signed in person.
I hope they both are acceptable.

Thanks


----------



## lchin (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi. I'm planning to apply for citizenship soon. Just like to know if I can leave the country after it's approved until they inform me of the ceremony date? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Hi, expats, is it necessary to take a physical copy of form 1195 in the interview? In my application, form 1195 is signed electronically, whereas the photo is signed in person.
> I hope they both are acceptable.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, it is absolutely necessary, you are supposed to take originals of all the attached documents (including form 1195).
Second part of your query is really interesting, I have no idea whether electronic signatures are accepted or not, anyone else with the experience might answer this. 
Also, please update the forum as well once they accept (fingres crossed) your digitally signed form, might help others.
Thanks.


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

lchin said:


> Hi. I'm planning to apply for citizenship soon. Just like to know if I can leave the country after it's approved until they inform me of the ceremony date? Thanks for any advice.


Yeah, you are free to leave the country after the approval on your current passport (obviously not the AU passport), but you must inform DOHA about your travel plan so that they dont arrange the ceremony while you are away. 
Infact, you can disclose your travel plans in the citizenship application itself, moreover you can mention your travel plans during the interview, interviewer asks it specifically.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Trr said:


> Yeah, it is absolutely necessary, you are supposed to take originals of all the attached documents (including form 1195).
> Second part of your query is really interesting, I have no idea whether electronic signatures are accepted or not, anyone else with the experience might answer this.
> Also, please update the forum as well once they accept (fingres crossed) your digitally signed form, might help others.
> Thanks.


Thanks, Trr. Sure will keep you all posted.
The photo is not an issue as it's already been signed in person. However, concerning the form, I will be able to print the (signed) form 1195 and will be able to show the CO the actual email from the person who electronically signed it. I hope it will suffice. 

Advice from other expats is welcomed here. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Hi, expats, is it necessary to take a physical copy of form 1195 in the interview? In my application, form 1195 is signed electronically, whereas the photo is signed in person.
> I hope they both are acceptable.
> 
> Thanks


I don’t understand why a person would be willing to sign the photo physically but would sign the form electronically
It raises doubts on the authenticity and most probably not allowed as per rules
The testing officer won’t have time to verify the electronic signatures authenticity 
Get the form 1195 signed again physically to avoid delays
But you may not need it after all
Due to covid, in most cases the officers just check minimum documents like passport birth certificates and driving license so you may not need to show the 1195 at all
Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t understand why a person would be willing to sign the photo physically but would sign the form electronically
> It raises doubts on the authenticity and most probably not allowed as per rules
> The testing officer won’t have time to verify the electronic signatures authenticity
> Get the form 1195 signed again physically to avoid delays
> ...


Thanks, NB.
Totally get your point. I applied during the lockdown and I didn't had access to the printer and the scanner. Therefore I submitted the form that was signed electronically. I can get it signed again and will be able to explain the situation to the case officer if asked. Hopefully, it'll work.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey guys,
Do we need to inform department if the application is in progress but we are travelling overseas for 6 weeks?
I am waiting for my interiview/test data, applied citizenship application in the end of July. Pls share your experience if you have travelled overseas while your application was in-progress.


----------



## cicc (Mar 7, 2017)

*Hi,

Do I need to include police clearance from my original country in the application if there were more than 90 days between the date my visa was granted (offshore) and my first entry to Au?

Thanks*


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

My citizenship test completed and approved on 25-May-2021 ( in parramatta council) I have moved from parramatta to Blacktown council on 25-OCT-2021, I am still waiting for ceremony and updated the address aswell in the application. Can I expect ceremony from parramatta to blacktown council any update would be great help.

Thanks


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi All

Is there anyone approved who is awaiting citizenship ceremony in campbelltown city council nsw ??? or any idea of when their next ceremony is ?


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

cicc said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Do I need to include police clearance from my original country in the application if there were more than 90 days between the date my visa was granted (offshore) and my first entry to Au?
> 
> Thanks*


Only if you were away from AU for more than 12 months since you were granted PR.


----------



## lucasxas (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey team, anyone in Sutherland Council, with process approved and just waiting for ceremony? Mine was approved end of May and still haven't got any invite 😭


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

javed16692 said:


> Hey guys,
> Do we need to inform department if the application is in progress but we are travelling overseas for 6 weeks?
> I am waiting for my interiview/test data, applied citizenship application in the end of July. Pls share your experience if you have travelled overseas while your application was in-progress.


*Anyone??*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javed16692 said:


> Hey guys,
> Do we need to inform department if the application is in progress but we are travelling overseas for 6 weeks?
> I am waiting for my interiview/test data, applied citizenship application in the end of July. Pls share your experience if you have travelled overseas while your application was in-progress.


You can call up the citizenship helpline and give your travel details
Alternatively upload a word document giving your itinerary preferably with evidence
Cheers


----------



## jesijesi (Sep 6, 2015)

I got my PR under the spouse visa category, which is first you get 309 visa and after two years we get the 100 visa. In the citizenship application there is a question "Permanent residence visa grant date " Stritly speaking 309 is not a permanent visa i believe and only 100 is the PR visa. So should i fill the date i got 100 visa or should i give the date i got 309 visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jesijesi said:


> I got my PR under the spouse visa category, which is first you get 309 visa and after two years we get the 100 visa. In the citizenship application there is a question "Permanent residence visa grant date " Stritly speaking 309 is not a permanent visa i believe and only 100 is the PR visa. So should i fill the date i got 100 visa or should i give the date i got 309 visa.


You have to give the 100 grant date
Check in VEVO also
It should show years from the date of the 100 grant
Cheers


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like with the number of COVID cases VIC will never resume interviews...


----------



## eagles123 (Nov 21, 2021)

I am wondering if this year's Australian Day citizenship ceremony in VIC will be just empty since no one got to interviews since last July


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there anyone approved who is awaiting citizenship ceremony in campbelltown city council nsw ??? or any idea of when their next ceremony is ?


Hi,

any news on ceremony? They had cleared all backlog in Oct Nov through virtual ceremonies. You should get invite for Australia day ceremony. Let us know when you hear anything. I am also in Campbelltown.


----------



## pata (Jul 8, 2016)

Gazza0089 said:


> When I check online status on immi account its showing me this action?
> Thanks
> View attachment 99385



Hi 
I also got this same message and I did not include any children in my application , why its appear ?.

Anyone could help?
Thanks
PATA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pata said:


> Hi
> I also got this same message and I did not include any children in my application , why its appear ?.
> 
> Anyone could help?
> ...


It’s a routine message 
Ignore what is not applicable for you
Cheers


----------



## pata (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s a routine message
> Ignore what is not applicable for you
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Hi,
> 
> any news on ceremony? They had cleared all backlog in Oct Nov through virtual ceremonies. You should get invite for Australia day ceremony. Let us know when you hear anything. I am also in Campbelltown.


Nah bro no news as yet but I will definately keep you posted. Hope I get the invite soon and every1 else who is waiting


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi, I submitted my Citizenship application in NSW in early Dec'20 then moved to VICTORIA in April'21, and updated the application with the new address. What is the approx. application processing time and when I should expect to hear something from the Department? Thanks


Hi @NB, it would be great if you can please share your experience/thoughts as I am still waiting to hear back from DIBP. thanks


----------



## nalgene2022 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi ,

Im filling out the citizenship application online and I have a question regarding the "Countries resided / visited" section. I lived in the middle east before moving to Australia but most years i have visited india to visit my parents. So in this countries visited section, should i enter India multiple times showing every single visit to India for the last 10 years? If so what if I cannot find the exact dates for those visits?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nalgene2022 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Im filling out the citizenship application online and I have a question regarding the "Countries resided / visited" section. I lived in the middle east before moving to Australia but most years i have visited india to visit my parents. So in this countries visited section, should i enter India multiple times showing every single visit to India for the last 10 years? If so what if I cannot find the exact dates for those visits?


You will have to show every visit
I am sure that you must have filled these details when applying for PR
Get the details from that 
Cheers


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I am going to submit my citizenship application soon. Do I need to report Fine default suspension of my driving licence in character question of the application. Suspension happened because penalty notice of less than $50 was going to old mailing address even I updated on the driver licence. When I aware of suspension of my driver licence I paid straightaway and my suspension lifted straightaway. I did not go the court.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ami150 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going to submit my citizenship application soon. Do I need to report Fine default suspension of my driving licence in character question of the application. Suspension happened because penalty notice of less than $50 was going to old mailing address even I updated on the driver licence. When I aware of suspension of my driver licence I paid straightaway and my suspension lifted straightaway. I did not go the court.


As the license was suspended, it’s better to inform
You can explain the circumstances that it was not your fault 
during test interviews anyways most applicants are asked if any fines have been imposed on them 
Cheers


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Ami150 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going to submit my citizenship application soon. Do I need to report Fine default suspension of my driving licence in character question of the application. Suspension happened because penalty notice of less than $50 was going to old mailing address even I updated on the driver licence. When I aware of suspension of my driver licence I paid straightaway and my suspension lifted straightaway. I did not go the court.


I don't think you need to mentioned anything about it if you didn't go to court and convicted.
This is from my understanding of the question in Character Declaration "Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)?"


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ami150 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going to submit my citizenship application soon. Do I need to report Fine default suspension of my driving licence in character question of the application. Suspension happened because penalty notice of less than $50 was going to old mailing address even I updated on the driver licence. When I aware of suspension of my driver licence I paid straightaway and my suspension lifted straightaway. I did not go the court.


DO NOT MENTION THAT. It clearly says ONLY if traffic offenses go to court and yours clearly did NOT. I also had my licenses suspended because of exceeding 12 demerit points but that is NOT a crime. If you do answer Yes to any questions in the character background section, your application will be delayed by a few years because it gets automatically triaged for character assessment (and join the long line of applications with criminal records that are reviewed by more senior staff of the Department, just for them to say that this was not a criminal record.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

javed16692 said:


> I don't think you need to mentioned anything about it if you didn't go to court and convicted.
> This is from my understanding of the question in Character Declaration "Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)?"


Completely agree with you. No need to mention any traffic offenses that did not go to court. if you mention it, you will only delay your application by years!!!


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you for all the responses that means a lot for me.

Can you please also clarify about the birth certificate question in the application. If I do not have a birth certificate then can I use a Family Relation Certificate(FRC)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ami150 said:


> Thank you for all the responses that means a lot for me.
> 
> Can you please also clarify about the birth certificate question in the application. If I do not have a birth certificate then can I use a Family Relation Certificate(FRC)?


Which country?
Cheers


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

NB said:


> Which country?
> Cheers


Pakistan.


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

NB said:


> Which country?
> Cheers


Pakistan.


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

NB said:


> Which country?
> Cheers


Pakistan.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ami150 said:


> Pakistan.


They accept for china
Not sure about Pakistan
Cheers


----------



## deepunair (Sep 5, 2014)

I am waiting for my ceremony invite too. Mine got approved on October. Fingers crossed to get some intimation soon.



newapplicant2021 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Are there any applicants waiting for a ceremony in Adelaide? My application was approved in September and still no news about the ceremony. Please advise! Thanks!


----------



## deepunair (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry forgot to mention location. I'm from Adelaide - Burnside Council.

Let me know if you get an intimation in the coming weeks please.



deepunair said:


> I am waiting for my ceremony invite too. Mine got approved on October. Fingers crossed to get some intimation soon.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

NB said:


> They accept for china
> Not sure about Pakistan
> Cheers


I Have heard from Pakistani people about FRC being accepted as well. If it was accepted for PR, it shall be accepted now.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,
What is the average waiting time from application submission to getting the Australian passport these days?


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

Just a couple of questions regarding the citizenship application. They may have been answered before but I'm unable to find the answers using the search function.

I would highly appreciate you answering them again.

Question 1: On Page 3, the application asks:

*Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?*

Is this asking about a previous citizenship application or not? I saw one answer within the thread stating it's about PR application. If someone could clarify that'd be great.

Question 2: *On page 3 again, it asks for occupation?*

Is it my current occupation or the occupation I got skill assessed for in my PR visa?

Last question: *On page 20, it asks for identity documents and one option is bank statement*

My bank statement doesn't have my date of birth or even a document reference number, do I just put in the correct details? I mean it also asks for Sex, Place of birth. All those details wouldn't be on a bank statement, what to do? Unfortunately, I do not have any Australian ID (utilities bill, rental contract or even a drivers license).

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ama22 (Jan 9, 2022)

markdaniels said:


> Has anyone here done the residency calculator and then gone on to Immi and it didn't let you get past page 6? I'm 100% confident I put all my dates in correctly, and I went to log in to the system and it said I didn't meet eligibility requirements.
> 
> Yes - I've had my PR for over a year
> Yes - I've been lawfully resident for the past 4 years, etc.
> ...


Hi @markdaniels , I am facing the same situation as yours, as the system is not allowing me to proceed with my application beyond pg.6 although I am eligible today! So shall I wait for a day or two so that the system will update itself and allow me to proceed? or do I need to contact the helpdesk for this? Appreciate your kind feedback.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ama22 said:


> Hi @markdaniels , I am facing the same situation as yours, as the system is not allowing me to proceed with my application beyond pg.6 although I am eligible today! So shall I wait for a day or two so that the system will update itself and allow me to proceed? or do I need to contact the helpdesk for this? Appreciate your kind feedback.


Wait for a week or two as the calculator is not always accurate, whereas the application form is. If you are still anxious, please post exact dates here (including your travel) and folks can suggest based on that.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

expat91 said:


> Question 1: On Page 3, the application asks:
> 
> *Does this applicant have the details of their previous application?*
> 
> Is this asking about a previous citizenship application or not? I saw one answer within the thread stating it's about PR application. If someone could clarify that'd be great.


Your PR application details need to be provided here.



expat91 said:


> Question 2: *On page 3 again, it asks for occupation?*
> 
> Is it my current occupation or the occupation I got skill assessed for in my PR visa?


Your current occupation. 



expat91 said:


> Last question: *On page 20, it asks for identity documents and one option is bank statement*
> 
> My bank statement doesn't have my date of birth or even a document reference number, do I just put in the correct details? I mean it also asks for Sex, Place of birth. All those details wouldn't be on a bank statement, what to do? Unfortunately, I do not have any Australian ID (utilities bill, rental contract or even a drivers license).


Sorry, You need to present a valid ID. If you have none, at least try and get a state ID which is issued at least in NSW. Not sure how bank statement can be put in as a Identity document, as at best it can only support your address.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys , I applied for citizenship in vic in April 2021 and I have been in india for last month and I am back now but in my citizenship file I didn’t mention the travel schedule so is it gonna effect on timeline of my file and do I need to apply for Indian pcc from india or I should only apply if case officer ask for it 
Can somebody pls suggest me 
Thanks very much


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Your PR application details need to be provided here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate! Thanks a ton for clarifying!

As for the Identity Document, on Page 19 it asks: Documents with photograph and signature <-- I'm using my Passport for that
and on Page 20 it asks: Evidence of current residential address

I was hoping the bank statement would suffice for that?
I'm confused as the page still has options such as below:










Thanks again for taking the time to assist


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

Update for campbelltown city council NSW. I emailed them asking if citizenship ceremony for Australia day will go ahead and I receieved an email back today saying

"Thank you for your email below. With the evolving covid-19 situation, we will most likely be continuing with online citizenship ceremonies this year. However, with most of our staff returning to work today, we are yet to confirm any upcoming dates for these citizenship ceremonies. "

So i think we are in for a bit of a wait. Fingers crossed its not too long of a wait


----------



## Saman29 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi Everyone, I submitted my citizenship application on the 23rd of December 2021 (online and live in Vic) and yet to hear anything. Per the immigration website, 90% of the applications take 15 months. Should I wait for 3 more months before contacting immigration?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saman29 said:


> Hi Everyone, I submitted my citizenship application on the 23rd of December 2021 (online and live in Vic) and yet to hear anything. Per the immigration website, 90% of the applications take 15 months. Should I wait for 3 more months before contacting immigration?


You have submitted just a few days back ? Dec 21?
even if dec 2020, you have some wait ahead
Vic is only issuing test invites for July aug 2020 applicants in small numbers when I last heard
Rest of the country including nsw are already issuing invites for July 2021 applicants
I doubt if tests are being conducted after this latest virus surge in VIC as DHA offices maybe closed
Don’t know if Vic government doesn’t allow them to operate or DHA employees don’t want to risk infection

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

expat91 said:


> Hey mate! Thanks a ton for clarifying!
> 
> As for the Identity Document, on Page 19 it asks: Documents with photograph and signature <-- I'm using my Passport for that
> and on Page 20 it asks: Evidence of current residential address
> ...


Yes, for your address, a bank statement will suffice. Alternatives are utility bills to prove your address


----------



## Saman29 (Jan 10, 2022)

NB said:


> You have submitted just a few days back ? Dec 21?
> even if dec 2020, you have some wait ahead
> Vic is only issuing test invites for July aug 2020 applicants in small numbers when I last heard
> Rest of the country including nsw are already issuing invites for July 2021 applicants
> ...


Hi, thanks for the response. Sorry for getting my dates wrong as I actually applied December 2020.


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

Saman29 said:


> Hi, thanks for the response. Sorry for getting my dates wrong as I actually applied December 2020.





NB said:


> You have submitted just a few days back ? Dec 21?
> even if dec 2020, you have some wait ahead
> Vic is only issuing test invites for July aug 2020 applicants in small numbers when I last heard
> Rest of the country including nsw are already issuing invites for July 2021 applicants
> ...


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey all, i applied for citizenship on 9th June 2021 and added my child to my application. then i applied for my wife's too on same date. 
My wife has received the test invitation on 24th Dec 2021 and test is on 15th Feb 2022 for her. 
However mine and child's application is still in received state. I applied for parramatta council, nsw.
Does anyone know what could be reason and when should i be expecting it or if anyone else faced any such situations before where husband/wife got the test invite but other didnt and how long did it take for the test invite to come for husband/wife?

PR grant: Jan 2017
me living in Australia from May 2017
Wife/child living in Australia from Nov 2017
Thanks in advance.
Cheers.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi everyone , I applied for citizenship in vic in April 2021 and I have been in india for last month and I am back now but in my citizenship file I didn’t mention the travel schedule so is it gonna effect on timeline of my file and do I need to apply for Indian pcc from india or I should only apply if case officer ask for it 
Can somebody pls help me 
Thanks very much


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yasineqbal said:


> Hey all, i applied for citizenship on 9th June 2021 and added my child to my application. then i applied for my wife's too on same date.
> My wife has received the test invitation on 24th Dec 2021 and test is on 15th Feb 2022 for her.
> However mine and child's application is still in received state. I applied for parramatta council, nsw.
> Does anyone know what could be reason and when should i be expecting it or if anyone else faced any such situations before where husband/wife got the test invite but other didnt and how long did it take for the test invite to come for husband/wife?
> ...


Each application is assessed based on it's own individual merits. Even if you have a linked application, you will receive ceremony invites together, but not for test. As for when will you receive test invitation is anyone's guess.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi everyone , I applied for citizenship in vic in April 2021 and I have been in india for last month and I am back now but in my citizenship file I didn’t mention the travel schedule so is it gonna effect on timeline of my file and do I need to apply for Indian pcc from india or I should only apply if case officer ask for it
> Can somebody pls help me
> Thanks very much


If your file was picked up for assessment prior to your travel then your travel might have put a hold on it's processing as DHA obviously tracks your movements. There is not much you can do at this point and just wait for any response from your CO.

If you think that you have spent enough time outside to qualify for a PCC per Citizenship guidelines, it would be better for you to get one and keep it ready or even upload it to your application.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Just sharing my timelines 

4/05/21 application for citizenship
15/12/2021 invitation for the interview/test
13/01/2022 interview/test
13/01/2022 application approved

location Sydney


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

dol said:


> Just sharing my timelines
> 
> 4/05/21 application for citizenship
> 15/12/2021 invitation for the interview/test
> ...


Congrats!!!
Do you mind sharing, which documents did your CO checked in the interview? Any particular questions you were asked?

Thanks


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Sunpreet said:


> Congrats!!!
> Do you mind sharing, which documents did your CO checked in the interview? Any particular questions you were asked?
> 
> Thanks


thanks 

confirmed name, DOB and address, checked passport, driver licence, birthday certificate and the utility bill, asked on any travel plans, asked to tell them if my circumstances change, that's it, then test


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

dol said:


> thanks
> 
> confirmed name, DOB and address, checked passport, driver licence, birthday certificate and the utility bill, asked on any travel plans, asked to tell them if my circumstances change, that's it, then test


Excellent.Pretty straightforward.


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Team
Just a small question.
My citizenship has been Approved. However, my Ceremony is pending.
My original address is ispwitch brisbane. But now I have moved to melbourne (dandenong) permanently.
Should I change my address to Melbourne, or should i keep the address to Ipswitch, in Brisbane for ceremony purposes ?
PLease advise which council is quicker in arranging Ceremony ?
Or best would be to request a virtual ceremony at Melbourne ?
Regards


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been waiting past 2 months to receive my passport. I've called the passport office twice and they got no idea and they say it's still processing and cannot provide an ETA. Timeframe is usally within 6 weeks of application but it's been over 10 weeks now. I've also opted to collect it from the Melbourne passoprt office. Anyone else facing the same issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tapidum said:


> Hi Team
> Just a small question.
> My citizenship has been Approved. However, my Ceremony is pending.
> My original address is ispwitch brisbane. But now I have moved to melbourne (dandenong) permanently.
> ...


You will probably get a quicker ceremony in Melbourne as there are very few approvals 
You can try for virtual ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moe001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been waiting past 2 months to receive my passport. I've called the passport office twice and they got no idea and they say it's still processing and cannot provide an ETA. Timeframe is usally within 6 weeks of application but it's been over 10 weeks now. I've also opted to collect it from the Melbourne passoprt office. Anyone else facing the same issue?


Is it a renewal or a fresh passport ?
Till a few months back the passports were being despatched in 2 3 days 
Keep requesting the department 
Cheers


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

NB said:


> You will probably get a quicker ceremony in Melbourne as there are very few approvals
> You can try for virtual ceremony
> Cheers


Thanks for quick responswe. Just 03 more questions ? 
Is online ceremony only offered by few councils in Melbourne ?
Is Dandenong City Council offering virtual ceremonies ?
Do I only change address in immi account for Melbourne Or I need to reach out to Local Dandenong Council as well. ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tapidum said:


> Thanks for quick responswe. Just 03 more questions ?
> Is online ceremony only offered by few councils in Melbourne ?
> Is Dandenong City Council offering virtual ceremonies ?
> Do I only change address in immi account for Melbourne Or I need to reach out to Local Dandenong Council as well. ?


Virtual ceremonies are done both by DHA as well as the local council
You will have to update your address with the evidence in Immiaccount
You will have to check with the council for ceremonies 
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> If your file was picked up for assessment prior to your travel then your travel might have put a hold on it's processing as DHA obviously tracks your movements. There is not much you can do at this point and just wait for any response from your CO.
> 
> If you think that you have spent enough time outside to qualify for a PCC per Citizenship guidelines, it would be better for you to get one and keep it ready or even upload it to your application.


Thanks so much
Actually I was in india for 40 days do u reckon the CO will ask for PCC still ?


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Hi all,

I have applied for a citizenship in March 2021 in Victoria (10 months ago), I am aware of the current delays, but was wondering how much longer it may take for my application to reach the 'approved' stage – I'm not even thinking about the interview stage yet, as this will most likely take a while..unfortunately.

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

dovey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for a citizenship in March 2021 in Victoria (10 months ago), I am aware of the current delays, but was wondering how much longer it may take for my application to reach the 'approved' stage – I'm not even thinking about the interview stage yet, as this will most likely take a while..unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks


Well, you reach Approved stage after the test and interview.


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Well, you reach Approved stage after the test and interview.


That I didn't know! I guess it won't happen at anytime soon...


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Thanks so much
> Actually I was in india for 40 days do u reckon the CO will ask for PCC still ?


Dont think you will require PCC for such short duration. Usually PCC is required if you spent more than 90 days overseas.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Me and my wife submitted our citizenship application on the same day (June 29, 2021) - within 10-15 minutes gap. She got invite for citizenship test this evening for a date in March. and I am yet to receive any test invite (requested ceremony together). Is this normal ? any thoughts from any one with experience ? Thanks.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

JK684 said:


> Me and my wife submitted our citizenship application on the same day (June 29, 2021) - within 10-15 minutes gap. She got invite for citizenship test this evening for a date in March. and I am yet to receive any test invite (requested ceremony together). Is this normal ? any thoughts from any one with experience ? Thanks.


Hi, check post #5,083  in the discussion, the guy also has the same issue as yours. Moreover, according to expats, your test invite date can differ from your spouse's; however, both of you will have the ceremony on the same day. By the way, what's your council? 
All the best


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sunpreet said:


> Hi, check post #5,083  in the discussion, the guy also has the same issue as yours. Moreover, according to expats, your test invite date can differ from your spouse's; however, both of you will have the ceremony on the same day. By the way, what's your council?
> All the best


Thanks, Blacktown council, NSW


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Hi,
I am just wondering if we can request change of test centre before getting interview invite? We haven’t changed address but i had selected a regional test centre (Wollongong) for my wife which is about the same distance as Paramatta centre from our house. Now thinking if we change it to Paramatta she might get invited earlier.


----------



## JodyW (12 mo ago)

Hi there,

I sat a citizenship last year in July 2021 and it has been more than 6 months. I haven’t received the invitation to the citizenship ceremony. I emailed virtual ceremony in VIC. Who else should I contact?

do I contact home affairs in Victoria?

any of you guys got invited to the coming ceremony(Australian day)?

timeline

applied 3rd Aug 2020
Test date 12 July 2021
Approved 12 July 2021
Location VIC


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JodyW said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I sat a citizenship last year in July 2021 and it has been more than 6 months. I haven’t received the invitation to the citizenship ceremony. I emailed virtual ceremony in VIC. Who else should I contact?
> 
> ...


Your main focus should be the local council
Then DHA
Keep requesting for virtual ceremony every couple of weeks
Maybe you will get lucky
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

T.R said:


> Hi,
> I am just wondering if we can request change of test centre before getting interview invite? We haven’t changed address but i had selected a regional test centre (Wollongong) for my wife which is about the same distance as Paramatta centre from our house. Now thinking if we change it to Paramatta she might get invited earlier.


No matter which test centre you have chosen, DHA will allot you anyone of the nearby centre as per their procedural convenience
Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

As per immitracker, Sep 2020 applicant from VIC got an invite for a test date in Feb. Guess things are moving.


----------



## John77778 (12 mo ago)

Hi Members,

I live in Canberra and I have applied for my Citizenship in Apr-2021. I have got invitation for the test on last Friday ( 14-Jan-2022 ). 

The test was in my local Centrelink ( Service Australia ) office. 

They did not check any document related to my address, date of birth, or any other document. They just saw my current passport and I passed the test and then they said Department of Home Affairs will contact me for further process. He was saying that Department of Home affairs has received many applications and they have requested Service Australia to conduct Citizenship test. 

Does anyone had the similar experience? Now how long it will take ? Do I need to go Home Affairs office to show my further documentation ? Or I need to wait for the ceremony straight after that ? 

Kindly guide me. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

John77778 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I live in Canberra and I have applied for my Citizenship in Apr-2021. I have got invitation for the test on last Friday ( 14-Jan-2022 ).
> 
> ...


Looks like DHA is finally taking action to clear the test backlog by introducing new test venues
You will probably get approved over the next few days as most applicants 
There is nothing left for you to do
Cheers


----------



## John77778 (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> Looks like DHA is finally taking action to clear the test backlog by introducing new test venues
> You will probably get approved over the next few days as most applicants
> There is nothing left for you to do
> Cheers


Thanks Sir.


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Applied for Citizenship on 1st May 21 (Parra NSW). Recently travelled overseas for 4 weeks. Informed DHA through citizenship helpline about travel plans. Now do i have to call them back and let them know that I'm back to australia so that they start processing the application again or is just a waiting game?
Cheers!


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Hi All,

Are Sydney based councils now moving ceremonies back online from in-person due to the COVID case surge?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Each application is assessed based on it's own individual merits. Even if you have a linked application, you will receive ceremony invites together, but not for test. As for when will you receive test invitation is anyone's guess.


Thanks for responding. I got mine now. test date is 9th March, I will try to preponed. so far there is no date available next week or month even. I will keep checking. Also, i had opted for paramatta but they gave me Sydney CBD as test location. Cheers.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

yasineqbal said:


> Thanks for responding. I got mine now. test date is 9th March, I will try to preponed. so far there is no date available next week or month even. I will keep checking. Also, i had opted for paramatta but they gave me Sydney CBD as test location. Cheers.


dude slots are available in Parramatta on Wednesday, Thursday this week etc and even on January 24th. I was looking it at for my wife's application. Keep on checking occassionally, some will pop up


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

shank2690 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Applied for Citizenship on 1st May 21 (Parra NSW). Recently travelled overseas for 4 weeks. Informed DHA through citizenship helpline about travel plans. Now do i have to call them back and let them know that I'm back to australia so that they start processing the application again or is just a waiting game?
> Cheers!


Did you receive the citizenship test invite? Looks like they have sent the invites on 14th for ppl who have applied in June 2021.


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

javed16692 said:


> Did you receive the citizenship test invite? Looks like they have sent the invites on 14th for ppl who have applied in June 2021.





javed16692 said:


> Did you receive the citizenship test invite? Looks like they have sent the invites on 14th for ppl who have applied in June 2021.


No not yet still waiting for the invitation I know few guys who got invited for June last week too. Hopefully mine is just around the corner.


----------



## Marzzz (Jan 9, 2017)

JK684 said:


> dude slots are available in Parramatta on Wednesday, Thursday this week etc and even on January 24th. I was looking it at for my wife's application. Keep on checking occassionally, some will pop up


Yes there are many availabilities for appointment in Parramatta.


----------



## Ferozqm (12 mo ago)

Hi all just one small question, I have applied my citizenship and done with my exam and got approved ten months back but did receive my ceremony invitation.

Now my current passport is expiring next week. What I need to do in this scenario. Do you think I need to extend my passport or wait for the ceremony. Moreover, I am thinking to travel overseas as well. So I am in a dilemma of what should me done.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

its good to get the passport renewal done especially when you are planning to travel. otherwise for ceremony you can even show driving license as proof, they will not check if passport expired or not that will not be an issue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> its good to get the passport renewal done especially when you are planning to travel. otherwise for ceremony you can even show driving license as proof, they will not check if passport expired or not that will not be an issue.


Agree
Cheers


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

abc8959 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are Sydney based councils now moving ceremonies back online from in-person due to the COVID case surge?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Anyone knows?


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

If you move to a different council while waiting for a ceremony, would you receive the ceremony invite from the new council that you have moved to?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sunpreet said:


> Hi, check post #5,083  in the discussion, the guy also has the same issue as yours. Moreover, according to expats, your test invite date can differ from your spouse's; however, both of you will have the ceremony on the same day. By the way, what's your council?
> All the best


I got the interview appointment letter today for March 8, and I have rescheduled it to tomorrow


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

JK684 said:


> I got the interview appointment letter today for March 8, and I have rescheduled it to tomorrow


I called the Global Service Centre (immigration dept helpdesk) yesterday and they transferred me to a specialist when I told them that both of us  have submitted the application at the same time and one person got the invite and the other one didnt get and they were telling our applications were not linked together for ceremony together - which was a surprise for me because as per the PDF import of both the applications, it was linked, not sure why they couldnt find it. and they advised me to send the details to [email protected] to link the applications if we want to have the ceremony together. The support desk person also mentioned the delay could be due either different offices processing the application or different case officers picking it up. the specialist mentioned they will add a note about my call in the application, not sure if that helped. And when I received the invite today, I noticed it is the same case officer


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi there,

I apologise for the double post in advance.
I have a question for people who've already done their citizenship applications there. I am on a 189 visa and I should be eligible for citizenship sometime soon. Would you recommend getting a migration lawyer or a migration agent for the application or is it simple enough to be done by yourself? Looking at their website they will just ask you for a bunch of identity documents but I'm not sure how to proceed there. 

What type of documents do they usually ask for?
My passport will be expiring in August this year. I should be eligible for citizenship application by the end of February. Should I renew my passport or will I get in trouble if I don't?

Kind Regards


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

BrownFish said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I apologise for the double post in advance.
> I have a question for people who've already done their citizenship applications there. I am on a 189 visa and I should be eligible for citizenship sometime soon. Would you recommend getting a migration lawyer or a migration agent for the application or is it simple enough to be done by yourself? Looking at their website they will just ask you for a bunch of identity documents but I'm not sure how to proceed there.
> ...


- Simple enough to be done yourself. ImmiAccount is the starting point,: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login, you must be having an account while applying for your PR.

List of docos (from memory).

Identity document (with pic and signatures) : Passport, Driver's license etc.
Date of birth proof : Birth Certificate, Passport (if it has all the details eg. Date and place)
Proof of Residence : Rate's notices, Any other Utility/Bank statement/Bill
Form 1195 - Signed/Verified by someone from a list of occupations who knows you for more than a year. Check this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1195.pdf
Signed Photographs (same person who would sign your form 1195)

I would carry a valid/renewed passport in the test if I were you.


----------



## Marzzz (Jan 9, 2017)

BrownFish said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I apologise for the double post in advance.
> I have a question for people who've already done their citizenship applications there. I am on a 189 visa and I should be eligible for citizenship sometime soon. Would you recommend getting a migration lawyer or a migration agent for the application or is it simple enough to be done by yourself? Looking at their website they will just ask you for a bunch of identity documents but I'm not sure how to proceed there.
> ...


The application is simple and you can complete it on your own (much simpler than the visa 189 application). A checklist of all required documents and step by step application process is available on the home affairs website. 

I believe it would be better if you renew your passport but I am not sure if it's mandatory. If I were you, I would renew it.


----------



## BrownFish (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you so much guys. I'll do it myself. I'll see what's the go with passport renewal


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

*New timelines for the Citizenship posted on the Immigration site are as below:*


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Received the test invite email yesterday 
Application date: 26th July 2021
Test invite email: 21st Jan 2022
Original appt : 22nd March
Reschedule to : 24th Jan
Location: Parramatta, NSW


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who got invited. We are kind of confused now as we applied on May 1st 2021 Parramatta Council. We planned a overseas trip for 4 weeks and informed the Dept about our travel plans on Dec 12th. Now we're back in Australia arrived last week. My question is i can see people who applied in August are getting invited, now does that mean:
1. Did we loose our place in the queue and any idea how long does it take to for the invite?
2. Do you think it's a good idea to call the Dept back and let them know we are back in the country.
Just wanted to know if anyone has been in a similar situation before.
Cheers!


----------



## John77778 (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> Looks like DHA is finally taking action to clear the test backlog by introducing new test venues
> You will probably get approved over the next few days as most applicants
> There is nothing left for you to do
> Cheers


Hi Sir,

I did not heard anything from DHA. My Test was on 14-Jan-2022. Generally, how long they take to get back to us. Few of my friends got the "Approved" email next day only but all of them went to DHA office for Interview/test and I went to Service Australia(Centrelink) office where they conducted my test and I passed the test with 100% result. 
I am in Canberra and I wanted to apply some Federal Department jobs and I need citizenship to apply for those jobs. Without Citizenship, the jobs are very limited in Canberra.

Kindly guide me. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ferozqm said:


> Hi all just one small question, I have applied my citizenship and done with my exam and got approved ten months back but did receive my ceremony invitation.
> 
> Now my current passport is expiring next week. What I need to do in this scenario. Do you think I need to extend my passport or wait for the ceremony. Moreover, I am thinking to travel overseas as well. So I am in a dilemma of what should me done.


You don’t need a valid passport for ceremony 
For overseas travel, you can decide
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shank2690 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got invited. We are kind of confused now as we applied on May 1st 2021 Parramatta Council. We planned a overseas trip for 4 weeks and informed the Dept about our travel plans on Dec 12th. Now we're back in Australia arrived last week. My question is i can see people who applied in August are getting invited, now does that mean:
> 1. Did we loose our place in the queue and any idea how long does it take to for the invite?
> 2. Do you think it's a good idea to call the Dept back and let them know we are back in the country.
> Just wanted to know if anyone has been in a similar situation before.
> Cheers!


You can call up the citizenship helpline and ask the agent to record that you are back
There is nothing else to do
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

John77778 said:


> Hi Sir,
> 
> I did not heard anything from DHA. My Test was on 14-Jan-2022. Generally, how long they take to get back to us. Few of my friends got the "Approved" email next day only but all of them went to DHA office for Interview/test and I went to Service Australia(Centrelink) office where they conducted my test and I passed the test with 100% result.
> I am in Canberra and I wanted to apply some Federal Department jobs and I need citizenship to apply for those jobs. Without Citizenship, the jobs are very limited in Canberra.
> ...


It’s a new process, so maybe there is a communication gap between centrelink and dha
You can call up the helpline and recheck if your test scores have been uploaded
Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Application date: 30th June 2021 from Melbourne. Status on Immi is still showing as Received. Anyone else on the same boat as me?


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Hi All

I will be applying for my citizenship in the next few months and have been looking at the HomeAffairs website for information. I have a few queries related to the documentation to be provided and would appreciate if someone could clarify on this

1. Evidence of arrival in Australia:
Though it says previous/current passport as the required document here, do you know what info is expected to be submitted - will the first and last pages of the passport suffice, or are they looking for the "entry date" which gets stamped on the passport? If it is the latter, then Australia no longer stamps the entry date on the passport, so what would be the alternate in this regard - do we need to submit Form 1359 to the National Australian Archives and get this info - and if yes, do you know how long it takes to get the information from the National Australian Archives ?

2. Evidence of Residential Address:
a. I see differing views in this forum on whether the bank statement is an acceptable document or not. Can this be submitted?
b. If not, then how do we manage the following situation. I will be applying along with my wife. The tenancy agreement and utilities notices are in my name and hence I can provide those documents for my application. However, since my wife's application will be a separate application, what other documents can be submitted for her?

Cheers
PE


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> I will be applying for my citizenship in the next few months and have been looking at the HomeAffairs website for information. I have a few queries related to the documentation to be provided and would appreciate if someone could clarify on this
> 
> ...


Bank statement can be submitted
If you can get a bank statement signed and stamped by an officer, it may add more weight to the application 

you can request for your travel records here





Request for international movement records


Use this form to request international movements records (where the request includes records after 1981)




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> I will be applying for my citizenship in the next few months and have been looking at the HomeAffairs website for information. I have a few queries related to the documentation to be provided and would appreciate if someone could clarify on this
> 
> ...


*Evidence of arrival in Australia*: Not required to provide any documentation, if your passport was not stamped. They already have all our records in their systems. I didn't provide any and it worked fine for me.
* Evidence of Residential Address: *Bank statements work fine as well.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Hi,
Does anyone know if you travel overseas to home country for more than 3 months after applying (before test) requires you to have additional PCC for that time period? I’d appreciate if someone could share their experience?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

An update on my application process.

Date of application: Last week of July 2021
Appointment/Test invite received on 21/01/2022 for 23/03/2022
Test rescheduled to today (24/01/2022) 
Test center: Sydney CBD, NSW 
Test and interview took almost 20 mins
Officer asked me for the DL, Birth certificate, Current passport
Approved within 15 mins

All the best to you all


----------



## John77778 (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> It’s a new process, so maybe there is a communication gap between centrelink and dha
> You can call up the helpline and recheck if your test scores have been uploaded
> Cheers


Today I got my approval email. 

I did some research about it. DHA divides the applications in two categories. 

1. The one's which are quite simple, no further evidence required. Their test is conducted at Centrelink. My case was quite simple as I came in Australia on 189 PR only after that I never went outside the country. I did not do anything wrong apart from some couple of parking tickets . Centrelink conducts the tests and sends the test results to DHA office on weekly basis.
2. DHA calls applicants which have some issues like name change, or they really need to check some documentation physically. They get approval same day or next day. 

Thanks for the guidance and looking forward for the Ceremony.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

T.R said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if you travel overseas to home country for more than 3 months after applying (before test) requires you to have additional PCC for that time period? I’d appreciate if someone could share their experience?


yes any thing more than 90 days will require a PCC, it is clearly mentioned in character requirements

_The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.
You need an overseas penal clearance certificate if:_

_you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years, and_
_the total time you spent overseas adds up to 12 months or more, and_
_the total time you spent in one country adds up to 90 days or more._






Character requirements for Australian Citizenship


See our character requirements for Australian citizenship




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

JK684 said:


> yes any thing more than 90 days will require a PCC, it is clearly mentioned in character requirements
> 
> _The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.
> You need an overseas penal clearance certificate if:_
> ...


Thanks for the response. 

I have already submitted the PCC with application as I had met the conditions specified. Now planning to travel again and thinking if another one would be asked in the interview ?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Trr said:


> Yeah, it is absolutely necessary, you are supposed to take originals of all the attached documents (including form 1195).
> Second part of your query is really interesting, I have no idea whether electronic signatures are accepted or not, anyone else with the experience might answer this.
> Also, please update the forum as well once they accept (fingres crossed) your digitally signed form, might help others.
> Thanks.


By the way, I want to let everyone that, I never got the form 1195 physically signed. 
My form was electronically signed by an eligible Australian. It did not cause me any issue, in fact, my CO did not even mention it. 
So it's alright to get it electronically signed, at least in this period of the COVID pandemic. Moreover, I had my photo physically signed as there is no way around it. 
Not an advice, just sharing my experience, thought might help some people out. 

All the best


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

Hi. I applied in Feb 2021. Waiting for test appointment. Can I know the current citizenship processing month in Melbourne. Is it November or December 2020?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Melcitizenship said:


> Hi. I applied in Feb 2021. Waiting for test appointment. Can I know the current citizenship processing month in Melbourne. Is it November or December 2020?


It’s October 2020 when I last heard
Cheers


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello Expats,

Has anyone informed about the upcoming overseas travel plan during the citizenship interview?
Was your application approved then before travelling? Or was it put on hold and only approved once you are back from overseas?

Ps. I have informed about my overseas travel plan in next 2 weeks, the CO has asked for my return airline ticket, I have uploaded it and my application is now in "Further Assessment" stage. do you think it will be approved before I depart in 2 weeks?


----------



## paris06 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I need to obtain PCC from two countries for my citizenship application and it may take 3-4 months to receive. Can i submit the application now and upload the PCC later to save time or should i only submit once all documents are ready to submit?


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Melcitizenship said:


> Hi. I applied in Feb 2021. Waiting for test appointment. Can I know the current citizenship processing month in Melbourne. Is it November or December 2020?


Waiting for test invite
Applied- Nov 2020.
Council- Maroondah council, VIC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi, seeking advice on how is the letter for test/ interview sent. Is it via email or pos or in immiaccount messages. I moved last month from NSW SA and did the address update on immiaccount and uploaded new state licence as well but haven’t received the invite. Called citizenship line to check if application has moved to SA immigration but they went helpful at all and said just wait for invite and they can’t check my application or provide any update.application date 24-June-2021 current status Showing received


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Also friends does anyone know the current citizenship application processing month for South Australia. Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

JK684 said:


> I got the interview appointment letter today for March 8, and I have rescheduled it to tomorrow


Hi can you pls share of the invite comes by post or email or message in immiaccount . Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi can you pls share of the invite comes by post or email or message in immiaccount . Thanks


Test Invite comes by email only
You can check in Immiaccount
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

NB said:


> Test Invite comes by email only
> You can check in Immiaccount
> Cheers


Thank you NB! Much appreciated


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> It’s October 2020 when I last heard
> Cheers


Hi NB, how can we check which month's applications are being reviewed ?


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Applied for my citizenship on 21st Jan 2021 and the status is Received. I am in Melbourne. Looks like everyone in VIC seems to have longer wait times as compared to other states in most cases.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

I am planning to move to new address within nsw after submitting citizenship application.

I wanted to know if address change while application is in progress, negatively impacts the CO view.

Also how to inform Co about address change.

Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ricky_all said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to new address within nsw after submitting citizenship application.
> 
> ...


You can call up the citizenship helpline and give your new address
You will also need to upload the evidence for the new address in Immiaccount 
No negative effect 
Cheers


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can call up the citizenship helpline and give your new address
> You will also need to upload the evidence for the new address in Immiaccount
> No negative effect
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi.
I applied in Jan 2021. I'm based in Melbourne and still waiting for a test invite. Looks like Victoria processing times are slower than the national average .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gentoo said:


> Hi.
> I applied in Jan 2021. I'm based in Melbourne and still waiting for a test invite. Looks like Victoria processing times are slower than the national average .


Vic has a 17-18 months delay for test invites
Even NSW which has probably even more applicants, is issuing invites in 6 months 
Severe discrimination against VIC applicants by DHA


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

NB said:


> Vic has a 17-18 months delay for test invites
> Even NSW which has probably even more applicants, is issuing invites in 6 months
> Severe discrimination against VIC applicants by DHA


Have they (DHA) given any reason for delays in Vic? Someone mentioned that there's an e-petition on the Vic parliament website. But I couldn't find it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gentoo said:


> Have they (DHA) given any reason for delays in Vic? Someone mentioned that there's an e-petition on the Vic parliament website. But I couldn't find it.


Do you really think that Dha will give any reason ?
They will just say that your application is within the general processing times given on the website
Even if it crosses it, they will say that the times are applicable only for 90% applicants
Vic had the harshest lockdown in entire australia , so that also partly to blame for the backlog
It even after they have reopened, very few appointments are being issued as compared to NSW
Cheers


----------



## Raman_tiwana (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi folks, I had my Citizenship ceremony yesterday.
I must say that this platform and people on it, especially 'NB', gave some really useful information.
Now this is going to be a tricky one, changing name on the Citizenship Cert.
What does the change of name process entail?
I want to add my surname on it so that I can apply for a passport. 
Due to Indian parents being inattentive, there's no legal document that has my surname.
Essentially, we're talking about adding a name that I can't provide a proof of existence on any legal document.
What would be the process to have it changed?
Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Raman


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

I am intending to go overseas in the month of April with my family. 
My and my family's citizenship applications are still in progress. 
Do we need to inform the Department of immigration about our travel plan? If yes, how to do it?


----------



## ya123 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi folks,

I have applied for citizenship in August 2021 from Melbourne. I choosed Melbourne city test centre at application time.
Now, I am thinking to relocate from Victoria to another state. How this would affect my application ?

Will my application be moved to another state processing centre automatically as soon as I update my address in immi account or do I need to call the DoHA and inform them.? 

How can I change test centre from Melbourne to another city? and will I be put again at the end of queue in other city testing centre ?

Any Ideas ?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

groverdiwakar said:


> I am intending to go overseas in the month of April with my family.
> My and my family's citizenship applications are still in progress.
> Do we need to inform the Department of immigration about our travel plan? If yes, how to do it?


Yes, you need to inform about any overseas travel plans. Just upload a letter in your immi account mentioning about your travelling date and also attach return airline ticket. Cheers!


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

ya123 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have applied for citizenship in August 2021 from Melbourne. I choosed Melbourne city test centre at application time.
> Now, I am thinking to relocate from Victoria to another state. How this would affect my application ?
> ...


Yes, you will join the queue of the new state. Recently, DOHA is asking for a lot of evidence to support relocation as many applicants just change address to get faster processing, but DOHA sends them back to their original states.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Midani22 said:


> Yes, you will join the queue of the new state. Recently, DOHA is asking for a lot of evidence to support relocation as many applicants just change address to get faster processing, but DOHA sends them back to their original states.


How does DOHA update the new test center if you relocate to another state. Is it purely based only the update address done via immi. I updated that and also uploaded lots of evidence to support new address but haven’t heard anything yet on my invite. Applied in NSW June 21 and moved last month to new state.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> How does DOHA update the new test center if you relocate to another state. Is it purely based only the update address done via immi. I updated that and also uploaded lots of evidence to support new address but haven’t heard anything yet on my invite. Applied in NSW June 21 and moved last month to new state.


you are moving to what state?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Midani22 said:


> you are moving to what state?


Moved to SA from NSW


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Moved to SA from NSW


I know some people waiting for an invite in SA sine June 2021, and my friends applied in 21 October 2021 and they are still waiting. It seems SA stopped issuing invites for some time now. I think SA is now almost the same time as NSW (around 6 to 7 months) although immitracker shows faster processing, I highly doubt if it is general for everyone.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Also friends does anyone know the current citizenship application processing month for South Australia. Thanks


up to 6 months to get invited for test, and then wait for the ceremony. some people have been waiting for 5 months for ceremonies. NSW and SA have pretty much same processing time now since NSW started moving invites faster.


----------



## deepunair (Sep 5, 2014)

vinodn007 said:


> Moved to SA from NSW


I can share my status as I am from SA too. I filed my application, early Sep 2021 and got a test invite for the first week of Nov and I was surprised to see the quick response. And before the end of Oct, there was an option sent to me by Dept. of Home Affairs, asking me if I was interested for an early appointment since there were free slots available for the last week of Oct 2021 and I preponed my earlier appointment.

So I got my status as "Approved" by taking the exam at the end of Oct. However I am still waiting for a ceremony call.

Also, I had a chat with a guy in FB who posted his recent pic of Citizenship ceremony in SA and he mentioned that he got the ceremony call approximately 3 months after getting the "Approved" status and got the ceremonial email invite 2 weeks before Australia Day 

I guess sometimes applications can get delayed in SA too, probably on a case to case basis, but in general its a fairly quicker process comparing to what I can see based on experiences shared by people from other states.

Having said that, it will be good to hear other people from SA sharing their recent journey.

Cheers.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

Midani22 said:


> up to 6 months to get invited for test, and then wait for the ceremony. some people have been waiting for 5 months for ceremonies. NSW and SA have pretty much same processing time now since NSW started moving invites faster.


My friend from NSW moved to SA last September. He applied citizenship in September and application was approved in December. Now awaiting ceremony.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Midani22 said:


> up to 6 months to get invited for test, and then wait for the ceremony. some people have been waiting for 5 months for ceremonies. NSW and SA have pretty much same processing time now since NSW started moving invites faster.


Thank you Ricky , Deepunair and midani22 for sharing your updates and what you know. This puts me at ease. I was thinking cases were so much quicker here in SA but looks like that’s a handful of cases only. I applied last June 21 so I hope i find myself in the queue for the test soon.thanks again !
Also my council will be city of Salisbury if they go by the address.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Thank you Ricky , Deepunair and midani22 for sharing your updates and what you know. This puts me at ease. I was thinking cases were so much quicker here in SA but looks like that’s a handful of cases only. I applied last June 21 so I hope i find myself in the queue for the test soon.thanks again !
> Also my council will be city of Salisbury if they go by the address.


Applicants in NSW who applied in June already got their invites  so you would have been better off in NSW mate! Best of luck.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Midani22 said:


> Applicants in NSW who applied in June already got their invites  so you would have been better off in NSW mate! Best of luck.


You bet! My decision to relocate wasn’t for the citizenship speed up so doesn’t matter


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi Everyone!

I need clarification regarding the travel history in the citizenship application. In two different occasions I was travelling to Pakistan from Australia through Emirates airlines and my connecting flight time was more than 8 hours. That’s why emirates airline provided me hotel and visa. Therefore, in one occasion entry and exit date on the passport is the same day but second time entry is on 1 Feb 2019 and exit is on 2 Feb 2019. 

Do I need to add these entries in the travel history if yes what would be the reason for travel.

Thank you in advance for the clarification.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ami150 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I need clarification regarding the travel history in the citizenship application. In two different occasions I was travelling to Pakistan from Australia through Emirates airlines and my connecting flight time was more than 8 hours. That’s why emirates airline provided me hotel and visa. Therefore, in one occasion entry and exit date on the passport is the same day but second time entry is on 1 Feb 2019 and exit is on 2 Feb 2019.
> 
> ...


You do not need to add them. That was basically a short transit. I did not add transits in my application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ami150 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I need clarification regarding the travel history in the citizenship application. In two different occasions I was travelling to Pakistan from Australia through Emirates airlines and my connecting flight time was more than 8 hours. That’s why emirates airline provided me hotel and visa. Therefore, in one occasion entry and exit date on the passport is the same day but second time entry is on 1 Feb 2019 and exit is on 2 Feb 2019.
> 
> ...


It’s just 2 entries
Just do it and be done
Reason will be transit
Cheers


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

NB said:


> It’s just 2 entries
> Just do it and be done
> Reason will be transit
> Cheers


Transit is not one of the reasons the system gives yu when you enter travel details (like tourism, work and study), and it is common sense that transit is what it is, transit while you continue your journey to your destination!!


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

I had my test yesterday at paramatta and i applied last year in April 2021. They asked for few more docs like birth certificate in orignal for kids and all one lame type test . I had 3 demerits on my licence they asked about them . now how many more days / weeks for the citizenship / Aussie passport ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mukeshsharma said:


> I had my test yesterday at paramatta and i applied last year in April 2021. They asked for few more docs like birth certificate in orignal for kids and all one lame type test . I had 3 demerits on my licence they asked about them . now how many more days / weeks for the citizenship / Aussie passport ?


Most applicants are getting approved within a few days
But the ceremony are being delayed by one year
Cheers


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

mukeshsharma said:


> I had my test yesterday at paramatta and i applied last year in April 2021. They asked for few more docs like birth certificate in orignal for kids and all one lame type test . I had 3 demerits on my licence they asked about them . now how many more days / weeks for the citizenship / Aussie passport ?


Did they know about demerits or u told them about that? I have 8 demerit points in my license 😖😖


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Midani22 said:


> Did they know about demerits or u told them about that? I have 8 demerit points in my license 😖😖


yes , you shd tell them , and its called providing wrong info or withholding relevent informaton


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

mukeshsharma said:


> yes , you shd tell them , and its called providing wrong info or withholding relevent informaton


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

mukeshsharma said:


> I had my test yesterday at paramatta and i applied last year in April 2021. They asked for few more docs like birth certificate in orignal for kids and all one lame type test . I had 3 demerits on my licence they asked about them . now how many more days / weeks for the citizenship / Aussie passport ?


Did they ask you and say we know you have three demerit points or you told them about them and then they asked for more info?


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Which option I need to choose for above mentioned column ….we had a baby last year but she’s australian citizen by birth …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

samareddy84 said:


> Which option I need to choose for above mentioned column ….we had a baby last year but she’s australian citizen by birth …
> 
> I think you should say ‘Yes’ for the last option.


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone from Victoria applied in Nov/Dec 2020 received test invites?


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> Yes, you need to inform about any overseas travel plans. Just upload a letter in your immi account mentioning about your travelling date and also attach return airline ticket. Cheers!


Thanks mate.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Midani22 said:


> Did they ask you and say we know you have three demerit points or you told them about them and then they asked for more info?


yes they specifically ask about it. During my interview / test, case officer / interviewer asked if I had any traffic offences.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

paris06 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to obtain PCC from two countries for my citizenship application and it may take 3-4 months to receive. Can i submit the application now and upload the PCC later to save time or should i only submit once all documents are ready to submit?


I had the same head ache and I called the DoHA customer care before submitting my application, and they told me to wait (till the case officer asks for PCC) to apply for PCC from over seas. Otherwise the issue is if you get PCC in advance, and you get citizenship test invite only after 1 year (like the current scenario for most of the Victorian applicants), you have to start the PCC application process again. As your PCC validity (which is 1 year only) will be expired by the time you take citizenship test and interview.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

An update on my application process.

Date of application: June 29, 2021
Appointment/Test invite received on 19/01/2022 for 08/03/2022
Test was rescheduled to 20/01/2022
Test center: Parramatta, NSW
Test and interview took almost 30 to 40 mins. My test was interrupted after 12-13 questions due to computer shutdown accidentally and I had to take the test from a different machine (from the beginning 😀). Scored 20 out of 20 irrespective of that hiccup.

Officer asked me for Current passport, DL, Medicare card, 10th standard certificate (as I uploaded the same instead of birth certificate). Didnt ask for form 1195.

At the end of the interview, officer informed me that I need to submit PCC for 2 countries (as the stay in those 2 countries was after my PR grant date and more than 90 days). I knew they were going to request it and officer told me that they will send e-mail for the same. I have got 28 days to submit the required information, but it is going to take more time to get those 2 PCCs, so I might request for an extension in that case.

So application is still pending for approval.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

JK684 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> An update on my application process.
> 
> ...


Hey, curious about how many people attended the day you took the exam. I am trying to understand how many people they are inviting for test every day.


----------



## MLB_Applicant (12 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> An update on my application process.
> 
> ...


----------



## MLB_Applicant (12 mo ago)

Can someone through the light on how the 90 days during will apply ? will it consider the date of PR Grant (or) the date of PR acitivation(First Entry to the Australia)?


----------



## MLB_Applicant (12 mo ago)

MLB_Applicant said:


> Can someone through the light on how the 90 days during will apply ? will it consider the date of PR Grant (or) the date of PR acitivation(First Entry to the Australia)?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey, curious about how many people attended the day you took the exam. I am trying to understand how many people they are inviting for test every day.


In my time slot ( 11 am) , it was 4 people (including my self). I guess those slots are 10 - 15 minutes apart starting 8:30 or 9 in the morning (found that from the reschedule calendar page). So I am guessing some where between 100 to 130 per day. This is just my guess, I may be wrong also.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

If you are asking about PCC, they considered from the date of PR grant in my case. But for my partner, a different case officer was asking for PCC for the period away after the PR activation date.


----------



## MLB_Applicant (12 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> If you are asking about PCC, they considered from the date of PR grant in my case. But for my partner, a different case officer was asking for PCC for the period away after the PR activation date.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

JK684 said:


> yes they specifically ask about it. During my interview / test, case officer / interviewer asked if I had any traffic offences.


Thanks mate, so I should prepare myself to confess to 8 demerit points  not an impressive driving record, but I hope it does not get worse


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi,

Did they ask you for a current passport or for the passport that you had previously uploaded in your citizenship application?

The reason that I am asking is that at the moment of application my passport had more than 6 months of validity remaining, which I think is a condition.
Time has passed by and my passport has expired. I am afraid that I will be asked to provide a current passport at the interview.

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

eddy_1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did they ask you for a current passport or for the passport that you had previously uploaded in your citizenship application?
> 
> ...


You should update the application as your details are changed 

I had a similar situation. When my passport expired and I received a new one, I uploaded a new copy on to the application and then at the interview they asked me to show the current one only/ not the one that expired


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

JK684 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> An update on my application process.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did they ask you for a current passport or for the passport that you had previously uploaded in your citizenship application?

The reason that I am asking is that at the moment of application my passport had more than 6 months of validity remaining, which I think is a condition.
Time has passed by and my passport has expired. I am afraid that I will be asked to provide a current passport at the interview.


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

dol said:


> You should update the application as your details are changed
> 
> I had a similar situation. When my passport expired and I received a new one, I uploaded a new copy on to the application and then at the interview they asked me to show the current one only/ not the one that expired


Thank you for your reply Dol!


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

Midani22 said:


> Thanks mate, so I should prepare myself to confess to 8 demerit points  not an impressive driving record, but I hope it does not get worse


There is worse mate


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

eddy_1986 said:


> There is worse mate


Worse is getting disqualified or DUI


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, has anyone got citizenship ceremony invitation letter for 28th feb 2022 for Brisbane city council.


----------



## Marzzz (Jan 9, 2017)

Midani22 said:


> Thanks mate, so I should prepare myself to confess to 8 demerit points  not an impressive driving record, but I hope it does not get worse


Hi Mate. A friend of mine had 6 demerit points and got approved with no issues. The CO asked them: "Do you have any traffic offences?" to which he answered, yes I do have some fines. The next question from CO was: "have you ever been to court?" the answer was no because he really hasn't been to court. He got approved the same day.
My advice is to be honest and I believe that it would not be a big deal as long as you do not have a court order, unpaid fines or serious offences (like drinking and driving or driving 30km/h above the speed limit).


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Marzzz said:


> Hi Mate. A friend of mine had 6 demerit points and got approved with no issues. The CO asked them: "Do you have any traffic offences?" to which he answered, yes I do have some fines. The next question from CO was: "have you ever been to court?" the answer was no because he really hasn't been to court. He got approved the same day.
> My advice is to be honest and I believe that it would not be a big deal as long as you do not have a court order, unpaid fines or serious offences (like drinking and driving or driving 30km/h above the speed limit).


Thanks a lot bro for your exemplary response and reassurances. Yeah I have nothing crazy, most of the fines I have are for below 10 km/h. Thanks again for your explanation and reassurances.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Just need quick advise-
I have applied citizenship application in Nov'2021 and now due to some unavoidable situation I have to travel overseas.
I know we need to inform Dept about if we are travelling outside of Australia while your Citizenship application isin the queue.

Can anyone please let me know what are the ways to inform about overseas travel (almost 2 months) plan on such short notice?

Quick response is much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just need quick advise-
> I have applied citizenship application in Nov'2021 and now due to some unavoidable situation I have to travel overseas.
> ...


1.Call up the citizenship helpline 
2. Upload a word letter in the Immiaccount giving details of your travel
Cheers


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I applied in March 2021 from Victoria. At the time of application, I have no idea/plans to visit my home country or to travel overseas due to border closure. But when the international traveling resumed, I visited my home country for a month and half, I arrived back in early January 2022. My issue is that I didn't inform the home-affairs office regarding my travel; so my question is:
-Is my application On-Hold now even if I have arrived back (How do I confirm that!)? If 'Yes', do I need to call department or request to resume my application?


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Bawa G said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I applied in March 2021 from Victoria. At the time of application, I have no idea/plans to visit my home country or to travel overseas due to border closure. But when the international traveling resumed, I visited my home country for a month and half, I arrived back in early January 2022. My issue is that I didn't inform the home-affairs office regarding my travel; so my question is:
> -Is my application On-Hold now even if I have arrived back (How do I confirm that!)? If 'Yes', do I need to call department or request to resume my application?


I just had call to update my travel dates and I have also asked if during the time I am away does it means my application processing will be on hold and they answered that it wont go on hold. It just that Case officer will make aware that applicant is away and if he/she needs more information or any decision is made against that application it will stays until applicant comes back. Not sure if that helps you.

FYI -Its long queue to connect Dept successfully.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

NB said:


> 1.Call up the citizenship helpline
> 2. Upload a word letter in the Immiaccount giving details of your travel
> Cheers


Thanks NB as always.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Bawa G said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I applied in March 2021 from Victoria. At the time of application, I have no idea/plans to visit my home country or to travel overseas due to border closure. But when the international traveling resumed, I visited my home country for a month and half, I arrived back in early January 2022. My issue is that I didn't inform the home-affairs office regarding my travel; so my question is:
> -Is my application On-Hold now even if I have arrived back (How do I confirm that!)? If 'Yes', do I need to call department or request to resume my application?


I have also travelled to my home country in Jan this year and have come back . Forgot to inform the dept but it shouldn’t be an issue because they still haven’t started processing March 2021 application ( I have applied during the same time ). They are processing Nov 2020 in Victoria as per the current status. 
I don’t think the application will be put on hold or something . When time comes it will get processed as per the queue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sparsh412 said:


> I have also travelled to my home country in Jan this year and have come back . Forgot to inform the dept but it shouldn’t be an issue because *they still haven’t started processing March 2021* application ( I have applied during the same time ). They are processing Nov 2020 in Victoria as per the current status.
> I don’t think the application will be put on hold or something . When time comes it will get processed as per the queue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an incorrect statement to make as it cannot be substantiated. Applications are processed based on merits and it's completeness. If your application is complete in all sense, has enough weightage in terms of credibility of information provided and all the arms of govt agencies provide timely input on you, it will be processed quicker. If you have any information to confirm that indeed DHA is processing Nov 2020 applications, please do share.

On a broader issue of travelling when you application is active - it will only be put on hold if the CO is ready to finalise it and you are offshore. In this case it will be finalised upon your return. It is advised to let DHA know in advance if you have planned your travel, if not, there is nothing to panic.

All the best..!


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> That is an incorrect statement to make as it cannot be substantiated. Applications are processed based on merits and it's completeness. If your application is complete in all sense, has enough weightage in terms of credibility of information provided and all the arms of govt agencies provide timely input on you, it will be processed quicker. If you have any information to confirm that indeed DHA is processing Nov 2020 applications, please do share.
> 
> On a broader issue of travelling when you application is active - it will only be put on hold if the CO is ready to finalise it and you are offshore. In this case it will be finalised upon your return. It is advised to let DHA know in advance if you have planned your travel, if not, there is nothing to panic.
> 
> All the best..!


I am tracking the applications based on the my immitracker website where people Update there Cases as per their status. Last I checked vic applicants in November 2020 got invitations yesterday. I am not sure how merits differentiate between citizenship applications. This is no point based process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

rkumar_N said:


> I just had call to update my travel dates and I have also asked if during the time I am away does it means my application processing will be on hold and they answered that it wont go on hold. It just that Case officer will make aware that applicant is away and if he/she needs more information or any decision is made against that application it will stays until applicant comes back. Not sure if that helps you.
> 
> FYI -Its long queue to connect Dept successfully.


LEGEND! Thanks for the input. I think I will be fine then


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

Can we start the Citizenship application before the eligible date to get only the Transaction Reference Number(TRN) because we need TRN number to sign the 1195 form.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ami150 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can we start the Citizenship application before the eligible date to get only the Transaction Reference Number(TRN) because we need TRN number to sign the 1195 form.


Yes, you can but I don't see a use of it. 1195 is a very simple form and would be better to get it signed whenever you are eligible


----------



## simba_007 (11 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

New member to the forum.

My partner applied for citizenship on 1-July-2021 and her friends who have applied on the same date have received the test date for March. She travelled to India for 4 weeks and didn't inform anyone.

1. Do we need to inform somewhere or just wait?
2. How does a test gets rescheduled?

Would really appreciate your help here.

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simba_007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New member to the forum.
> 
> ...


1. She should have informed as per rules, but as she has already returned, it’s water under the bridge
2. The invite that you will get will have a link through which you can reschedule the tests subject to availability of open slots
Cheers


----------



## simba_007 (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> 1. She should have informed as per rules, but as she has already returned, it’s water under the bridge
> 2. The invite that you will get will have a link through which you can reschedule the tests subject to availability of open slots
> Cheers


Thanks very much for your prompt and helpful response. So now we just wait for the test invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simba_007 said:


> Thanks very much for your prompt and helpful response. So now we just wait for the test invite?


Yes
As a matter of abundant caution, you can call up the citizenship helpline or upload a word letter in Immiaccount confirming that you have returned back to Australia 
Cheers


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Since processing in Victoria is very delayed , more than a year , is it ok/legal to change state to be processed faster then go back to your state , like having a three months airbnb for example? Any thoughts? Anyone have done this before?


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

NB said:


> recorded





aelazhary said:


> Since processing in Victoria is very delayed , more than a year , is it ok/legal to change state to be processed faster then go back to your state , like having a three months airbnb for example? Any thoughts? Anyone have done this before?


Legally, you need to apply where you physically reside (where your work is based), and not where you go to simply apply for Citizenship! From my knowledge, Home Affairs sent back several people to their original states because they were not convinced they lived in the states where they applied for citizenship.


----------



## petekay1234 (11 mo ago)

Hi folks,

Does anybody know the current waiting time for the citizenship ceremony in ACT? Could some Canberrans share their recent timelines?

timeline:
*Applied*: 30 April 2021
*Exam/Interview Invite*: 24 Dec 2021
*Exam/Interview Completed*: 1st Feb 2022 
*Citizenship Approved*: 3d Feb 2022
*Ceremony Date* : waiting for the invite

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## NT1500 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi! Everyone. I had my application approved and awaiting for ceremony invitation at the moment. And I just moved to new address (different council) as my previous lease has expired. So May I ask a question that others may have asked before? - after updated my new address in immi account, am I the last one in the queue in new council OR I may still receive the invitation with other applicant at similar approval time? Thanks


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

Question on Police Clearance Cert.

I appeared for the citizenship interview and test on 14 Jan 2022.
During my interview, officer asked me to get the Indian PCC as there was more than 6 months of gap between my PR approval and date of 1st entry in Australia. ( note- officer asked me to take the test, and I cleared it).

He did mention to submit it within 28 days. The instruction letter for PCC submission I received on the same day has no mentioning of 28 days deadline.

I applied for my PCC at VFS on 17 th Jan. Yesterday (05 Feb) my father was called to verify my identity at the Police Station. I believe it will still take approx 3 weeks to get PCC n passport from VFS.

Now how should I ask the home affairs/ Dept of Immigration to give me some more time before I submit my PCC to the citizenship application document section?

Thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AmitKS said:


> Question on Police Clearance Cert.
> 
> I appeared for the citizenship interview and test on 14 Jan 2022.
> During my interview, officer asked me to get the Indian PCC as there was more than 6 months of gap between my PR approval and date of 1st entry in Australia. ( note- officer asked me to take the test, and I cleared it).
> ...


Upload a word letter in Immiaccount detailing all the steps you have taken to get the pcc
Attach the evidence that you have applied for the pcc
Cheers


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

NB said:


> Upload a word letter in Immiaccount detailing all the steps you have taken to get the pcc
> Attach the evidence that you have applied for the pcc
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Cheers.


----------



## Rahul4Desi (11 mo ago)

AmitKS said:


> Question on Police Clearance Cert.
> 
> I appeared for the citizenship interview and test on 14 Jan 2022.
> During my interview, officer asked me to get the Indian PCC as there was more than 6 months of gap between my PR approval and date of 1st entry in Australia. ( note- officer asked me to take the test, and I cleared it).
> ...


Hi @AmitKS Can you please share the total duration or individual periods of time when you were outside Australia, once your PR was approved.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

Rahul4Desi said:


> Hi @AmitKS Can you please share the total duration or individual periods of time when you were outside Australia, once your PR was approved.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


I entered Australia 6 months after receiving my PR. ( note- This was the main reason I was asked to submit PCC)
After my arrival in Australia, I was out of the country 3 times. Each time the duration was never more than 2 weeks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sparsh412 said:


> I am tracking the applications based on the my immitracker website where people Update there Cases as per their status. Last I checked vic applicants in November 2020 got invitations yesterday. I am not sure how merits differentiate between citizenship applications. This is no point based process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Immitracker is updated by individuals and it is not a real reflection of data. Although it gives a fairly good representation of a trend, it can sometimes be misleading.

Merits does impact your application as your status with Centerlink, Medicare, RMS, taxation office (to name a few) are scrutinised and special attention is given on any amounts you owe to the govt. Unless these departments act swiftly and provide their approval, your application does not progress. Each individual has different circumstances and hence varied timelines. So to say that every application is handled the same way, is an incorrect assumption.

On another note, you would be surprised to know that DHA enquires Health dept if you were a visitor previously and apply for another visitor visa, to ensure you have no dues pending arising from a medical treatment at a public hospital during your prior visit. That is the level of vetting that goes through even for a simple visa, so you can guess what goes behind the scene for Citizenship.


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello, 
Can we apply for citizenship ( submit an application) while outside Australia ( for sure already meeting residency requirement )?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

aelazhary said:


> Hello,
> Can we apply for citizenship ( submit an application) while outside Australia ( for sure already meeting residency requirement )?


Yes, you can apply. However, it might be hard for you to get someone to attest your photograph / identity which needs to be provided with your application while you are offshore. Also ensure that by the time you apply, you don't end up losing your residency requirements around 90 days or more being spent outside in last 12 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, you can apply. However, it might be hard for you to get someone to attest your photograph / identity which needs to be provided with your application while you are offshore. Also ensure that by the time you apply, you don't end up losing your residency requirements around 90 days or more being spent outside in last 12 months.


The 90 day rule is applicable on the date you apply
Post application, the 90 day rule is not applicable 
However, being out of the country for long periods is frowned upon by the department 
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> The 90 day rule is applicable on the date you apply
> Post application, the 90 day rule is not applicable
> However, being out of the country for long periods is frowned upon by the department
> Cheers


Yes, hence my note to OP to ensure that 90 day clause is not violated on the day they plan to apply.


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, you can apply. However, it might be hard for you to get someone to attest your photograph / identity which needs to be provided with your application while you are offshore. Also ensure that by the time you apply, you don't end up losing your residency requirements around 90 days or more being spent outside in last 12 months.


FYI: Photograph and Identity declaration can be easily attested while offshore. Below is the excerpt from form-1195 :

_"Note: If you are applying from outside Australia and do not know an Australian citizen, Questions 2 and 3 can be completed, and the photograph endorsed and signed by a citizen of your country of residence who has known you for at least one year, is currently working in a profession or occupation listed on pages 1–2, and is not related to you by birth, marriage or de facto relationship."_


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,
I had applied for citizenship in July 2021. but I left Australia in Nov 2021 and I will be returning next week. Now I see in myimmitracker that July 2021 applicants have received the test invite and they are approved. As I was offshore, I did not receive any invite. Also I did not update Doha about my travel plans
Could someone confirm if I need to do anything to get the test invite or what is the process Doha follows if some one is offshore during the test invite time.
TIA


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> Hi All,
> I had applied for citizenship in July 2021. but I left Australia in Nov 2021 and I will be returning next week. Now I see in myimmitracker that July 2021 applicants have received the test invite and they are approved. As I was offshore, I did not receive any invite. Also I did not update Doha about my travel plans
> Could someone confirm if I need to do anything to get the test invite or what is the process Doha follows if some one is offshore during the test invite time.
> TIA


Since you are returning next week, I would suggest you just wait. You may choose to update DHA about your current location and return plans, but I'm sure they are aware of your whereabouts and a notice just a week before you return is going to make any impact if at all.

All the best..!


----------



## jingalala (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi All, Looking for some advice here. I have applied for my citizenship. There is a small change in my relationship (I'm now like to add my partner in the form). I spoke to an agent who informed to me that I should had ideally added my partner into Form 1194 (I applied in Sep 2021 when we were still dating). Now that the relationship is official, the agent asked me that I should amend it with the latest information. When I login to my account, I am just given links to update my email address / my home address/passport details. 

Please note that the agent I met was just for the initial consultation.

My questions are:

1. Do I need to amend the application to include my partner's details. If so, how? 
2. Can I apply for a partner visa once we register our marriage here? My partner is currently on a 485 visa. 
3. If none of the above, do I need to wait for the citizenship to be granted and then apply for partner visa (doesn't sound right though)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jingalala said:


> Hi All, Looking for some advice here. I have applied for my citizenship. There is a small change in my relationship (I'm now like to add my partner in the form). I spoke to an agent who informed to me that I should had ideally added my partner into Form 1194 (I applied in Sep 2021 when we were still dating). Now that the relationship is official, the agent asked me that I should amend it with the latest information. When I login to my account, I am just given links to update my email address / my home address/passport details.
> 
> Please note that the agent I met was just for the initial consultation.
> 
> ...


I am , not able to find any relevant form 1194 for citizenship 
Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

AmitKS said:


> Question on Police Clearance Cert.
> 
> I appeared for the citizenship interview and test on 14 Jan 2022.
> During my interview, officer asked me to get the Indian PCC as there was more than 6 months of gap between my PR approval and date of 1st entry in Australia. ( note- officer asked me to take the test, and I cleared it).
> ...


There are two PDFs in the request for additional information. In the first one which I received (IMMI Request for More Information Citizenship), 28 Days is clearly mentioned - in the 2nd page.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

AmitKS said:


> Question on Police Clearance Cert.
> 
> I appeared for the citizenship interview and test on 14 Jan 2022.
> During my interview, officer asked me to get the Indian PCC as there was more than 6 months of gap between my PR approval and date of 1st entry in Australia. ( note- officer asked me to take the test, and I cleared it).
> ...


I think you will get the PCC and Passport back soon, check the status of PCC in consulate website. I also applied for Indian PCC recently and the current status in consulate website (Passport Seva at Indian Embassies and Consulates) is "Police Clearance Certificate has been printed". And the status is updated in VFS site as well - "*Your application is now ready for collection. Please visit the centre where you submitted your application with your Receipt and Identification Proof between 12:00 PM and 03:00 PM AEST all working day to collect the same. For applications from Adelaide, Perth & Brisbane please allow for 1 working day of transit time as your applications are in transit to the Visa Application Centre.* "

But in my case, I sent the application by courier and so I guess they are going to return it via the same method as they charged $ 22 for the return courier.

Note:- I got this status after my local police station in India completed the verification from their end and send the update to the consulate / embassy.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Finally got ceremony invitation for 24 feb nsw


----------



## Marzzz (Jan 9, 2017)

P patel said:


> Finally got ceremony invitation for 24 feb nsw


That's great news, congrats! I believe you said before that you lived in Blacktown City Council? I got my approval on 17/01/2022 and waiting for the ceremony invitation from BCC.


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

Marzzz said:


> That's great news, congrats! I believe you said before that you lived in Blacktown City Council? I got my approval on 17/01/2022 and waiting for the ceremony invitation from BCC.


I am from Cumberland council and my application approved on June 2021


----------



## Afufu (11 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I have applied for my citizenship last month and I live in *Melbourne, Victoria.* I am aware of the terribly long waiting time in VIC. 

I wanted to ask this forum if it is possible for me to change my address to my dad's location in *PERTH, WA* and have him add my name into a utility bill which I can then use as proof of residence in Perth. After this, notify the DOHA that I also live in *PERTH,WA* and ask if they can move my application to be processed there. Firstly, is this even possible ?

If this is possible, I do not mind flying out from VIC to WA to do the citizenship test and fly back out to VIC. Same goes with the ceremony. 

My hope is to bypass the terribly long waiting time that is for Victoria. 

Is all of this possible or will I ran into problems, curious to hear all of your thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Afufu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for my citizenship last month and I live in *Melbourne, Victoria.* I am aware of the terribly long waiting time in VIC.
> 
> ...


There is no problem except that you would be starting your citizenship application with a lie
Integrity is a big check during the citizenship processing and if it comes to light that you have misused your dads address, it could be a problem


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi guys, looking for some advice. I'm applying for my citizenship, I have an expired passport on which I have made my first entry and made all the travels and the new one on which I have never traveled (issued at the start of covid outbreak). Do I have to provide the old passport details in the application?. I'm happy to provide the expired passport but I just don't know where or how to upload them?. Can I just attach a copy of my expired passport and leave it at that?. Does any members can shed some light on this issue for me please?.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

darktranquillity said:


> Hi guys, looking for some advice. I'm applying for my citizenship, I have an expired passport on which I have made my first entry and made all the travels and the new one on which I have never traveled (issued at the start of covid outbreak). Do I have to provide the old passport details in the application?. I'm happy to provide the expired passport but I just don't know where or how to upload them?. Can I just attach a copy of my expired passport and leave it at that?. Does any members can shed some light on this issue for me please?.



Evidence First Arrival in Australia - for this you can use the old passport if there is a stamp in your old passport for the same, or else I dont think the old passport will be required in the list of required documents. But still better to take it to interview in case if they ask.

And if you dont have a stamp in your old passport for the first arrival, you have to request for Movement Records from the department separately using Form1359


----------



## simba_007 (11 mo ago)

Hi Guys, Does anyone know if there is a long wait time if we call up the citizenship helpline? Do we know the average wait time on hold? 

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

simba_007 said:


> Hi Guys, Does anyone know if there is a long wait time if we call up the citizenship helpline? Do we know the average wait time on hold?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


I waited 1 hr or more when I called in January


----------



## simba_007 (11 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> I waited 1 hr or more when I called in January


Perfect, cheers!


----------



## simba_007 (11 mo ago)

Sorry for bombarding the members with too many questions as a newbie.

Date applied: 1-July-2021
Email received on 12-Aug-2021: To get the Penal Clearance Certificate done for India

Do we need to take the copy of this PCC to our citizenship test / appointment?
Also how do we do it from Sydney?

Many thanks again!


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

simba_007 said:


> Sorry for bombarding the members with too many questions as a newbie.
> 
> Date applied: 1-July-2021
> Email received on 12-Aug-2021: To get the Penal Clearance Certificate done for India
> ...


Original PCC needs to be taken to the interview...
If you want to apply for PCC - you can do so from VFS 





Visa Information







www.vfsglobal.com


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> I waited 1 hr or more when I called in January


If you call at exactly 8am, you may get through quickly 
Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

darktranquillity said:


> Hi guys, looking for some advice. I'm applying for my citizenship, I have an expired passport on which I have made my first entry and made all the travels and the new one on which I have never traveled (issued at the start of covid outbreak). Do I have to provide the old passport details in the application?. I'm happy to provide the expired passport but I just don't know where or how to upload them?. Can I just attach a copy of my expired passport and leave it at that?. Does any members can shed some light on this issue for me please?.





JK684 said:


> Evidence First Arrival in Australia - for this you can use the old passport if there is a stamp in your old passport for the same, or else I dont think the old passport will be required in the list of required documents. But still better to take it to interview in case if they ask.
> 
> And if you dont have a stamp in your old passport for the first arrival, you have to request for Movement Records from the department separately using Form1359



_"..if there is a stamp in your old passport for the same, or else I dont think the old passport will be required .."_: Correct! scan, and upload the stamp page, front and last pages of PP if it was stamped. And don't forget to carry you old passport during the interview.
_"Movement Records from the department separately using Form1359_:" Not required, DHA keep our electronic records, you don't need any other proof if you were never stamped.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> If you call at exactly 8am, you may get through quickly
> Cheers


It starts at 9 am only and Monday is their peak day according to the DHA website


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Sparsh412 said:


> I am tracking the applications based on the my immitracker website where people Update there Cases as per their status. Last I checked vic applicants in November 2020 got invitations yesterday. I am not sure how merits differentiate between citizenship applications. This is no point based process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, do you know is they have moved to sending invites to dec 2020 or jan 2021 applications? I have been waiting since jan 21 to hear anything


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

MayGup said:


> Hi, do you know is they have moved to sending invites to dec 2020 or jan 2021 applications? I have been waiting since jan 21 to hear anything


Still November.. last reported 20Nov by someone in another forum.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MayGup said:


> Hi, do you know is they have moved to sending invites to dec 2020 or jan 2021 applications? I have been waiting since jan 21 to hear anything


You will probably have to wait till April
Vic is just moving one month every month
Cheers


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is doing fine. Me and my wife have applied for our Citizenship on May 20th 2021 from Parramatta. We haven't heard back from the Dept and it's been almost 9 months now. We've started to get a bit in patient now considering others getting invites who had applied later than us. 
I know every application is different, but I'm just curious is this normal and is there anything we can do at this stage? Any idea when we expect our invites?

Cheers!
Prasad


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Prasadvidz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine. Me and my wife have applied for our Citizenship on May 20th 2021 from Parramatta. We haven't heard back from the Dept and it's been almost 9 months now. We've started to get a bit in patient now considering others getting invites who had applied later than us.
> I know every application is different, but I'm just curious is this normal and is there anything we can do at this stage? Any idea when we expect our invites?
> ...


Everything is normal when it comes to DHA and it's decision making. Be patient and at the max you maybe able to raise a FOI to know the status, but again 9 months is too short a time to raise a flag with DHA and it is only going to flame your anxiety more.

Stay put and it will come through eventually.

All the best...!


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> Everything is normal when it comes to DHA and it's decision making. Be patient and at the max you maybe able to raise a FOI to know the status, but again 9 months is too short a time to raise a flag with DHA and it is only going to flame your anxiety more.
> 
> Stay put and it will come through eventually.
> 
> All the best...!


Does raising foi have any impact on your application?
Not sure if DOHA consider it positively.


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> Everything is normal when it comes to DHA and it's decision making. Be patient and at the max you maybe able to raise a FOI to know the status, but again 9 months is too short a time to raise a flag with DHA and it is only going to flame your anxiety more.
> 
> Stay put and it will come through eventually.
> 
> All the best...!


Thanks for the reply and yes we should probably be focusing on other things rather than getting tensed up. But do you reckon that i probably have to wait at least another 3 months before i raise an FOI. Also do me and my wife get test invites on the same day or can it be different?
Cheers!


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Prasadvidz said:


> Thanks for the reply and yes we should probably be focusing on other things rather than getting tensed up. But do you reckon that i probably have to wait at least another 3 months before i raise an FOI. Also do me and my wife get test invites on the same day or can it be different?
> Cheers!



I think raising FOI will help only if the wait time is above the normal processing times (for e.g. for 75 % applicants it is 17 months from application to approval), otherwise they will say it is within the normal processing times






Citizenship processing times


Check the current processing times for citizenship applications




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Prasadvidz said:


> Thanks for the reply and yes we should probably be focusing on other things rather than getting tensed up. But do you reckon that i probably have to wait at least another 3 months before i raise an FOI. Also do me and my wife get test invites on the same day or can it be different?
> Cheers!


test dates could be different even if you have opted for ceremony together, that was the case in my application at least. My wife got it 5 days earlier than me.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ricky_all said:


> Does raising foi have any impact on your application?
> Not sure if DOHA consider it positively.


Probably not, but some have tried the FOI route in the past and have seen it move. So it could also be a co-incidence, but worth a shot maybe after another 6 months or so if one is unable to control his/her anxiety.



Prasadvidz said:


> Thanks for the reply and yes we should probably be focusing on other things rather than getting tensed up. But do you reckon that i probably have to wait at least another 3 months before i raise an FOI. Also do me and my wife get test invites on the same day or can it be different?
> Cheers!


It is up to you, but if it was me, I would forget that I applied and just wait because when I know my application is not dodgy, I have nothing to worry about and it will eventually come through. There are so many factors that influence DHA's decision making which are beyond our control, it is not worth wasting my time getting worried about it.
You and your wife will probably get separate test invites, but if you have applied as a group/unit, your ceremonies will be together.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Long Live the Queen! Victorian applicants are doomed. 

30 Months ??????????????? It's an unfunny joke


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

No end.....


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Bawa G said:


> Long Live the Queen! Victorian applicants are doomed.
> 
> 30 Months ??????????????? It's an unfunny joke
> 
> View attachment 101165





Bawa G said:


> Long Live the Queen! Victorian applicants are doomed.
> 
> 30 Months ??????????????? It's an unfunny joke
> 
> View attachment 101165


NO way.... 30 months is seriously ridiculous. I'm sure DHA can do much better in reducing the waiting times


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

As per IMMITRACKER, there are VIC applicants who applied till Nov 29 who got invited. That is an almost 2 month movement in the space of 3 weeks, which is good.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Guys, 30 months is ONLY for extremely complex cases. These are usually people with humanitarian visas, people who arrived by boat and other cases where someone came from a foreign country but the Department can't verify their identity. This is also the case for people with criminal records, so DOHA needs more time to do extra checks. Sometimes, they just keep their cases without touching them for years and years. Nobody knows why they do that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Midani22 said:


> Guys, 30 months is ONLY for extremely complex cases. These are usually people with humanitarian visas, people who arrived by boat and other cases where someone came from a foreign country but the Department can't verify their identity. This is also the case for people with criminal records, so DOHA needs more time to do extra checks. Sometimes, they just keep their cases without touching them for years and years. Nobody knows why they do that.


That was the case earlier
Now VIC is not issuing test invites even for applicants who have come through the skilled route and have complete documentations for more then 15 months
Thereafter delays in getting approved and then the endless wait for ceremony probably extending to a year
I will be surprised if VIC applicants can become citizens even in 30 months from the current looks
DHA is just not interested in expediting the process especially for VIC applicants
Cheers


----------



## mitrkapil (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello All,
Wanted to share my status on citizenship progress.

PR Points when applied :90
PR Approved : Feb 2017
Landed in Australia : May 2017
Filed Citizenship Application : June 2021(myself and my kid) , Spouse July 2021.
Invite received : 2x th December 2021, appointment date of 10th Feb for myself and on 2x st January for my spouse with appointment date of 1x th March.

Paramatta NSW Center as preferred center and Blacktown Council for ceremony.

Received invite for Interview for myself on 2xth December with date 10th Feb 2021( didn't prepone as thought this might be best date, my laziness but anyways my application i had linked with my wife so wouldn't matter much w.r.t ceremony)

Went for interview.. Officer was super friendly and helpful.. I didn't have Birth Certificate so she asked for Medicare card ( which i hadn't uploaded), scanned and uploaded from her end on my behalf.

Verified my name, address.. Email and phone.. Council and preference for ceremony as jointly with my wife. Asked me what is status of my wife application informed her she has received appt for 1x th March so she suggested that i can change her appointment and pre pone it and informed on how to do.

Sighted my Drivers license, Passport.. Kids passport and birth certificate.. Asked if any travel plans and if any court appearances.

Informed me that i can take test, handed me ID details to login and also informed that DHA will be conducting Police check as part of process and if any concerns with same.

Interview was around 10 mins..

Test took me 5 mins with no preparations received 95%.

Received approvals around 20 mins later i finished my test.

Rebooked my spouse appt from 1x th March to 11th Feb.

Similar check for her except her officer asked her to upload Medicare card, so she messages me same so uploaded it within 1 min and she was through.. Cleared her test and was out in 15 mins.

She received her approval later after around 4 hrs post completion.

Now wait for Ceremony starts for Blacktown City Council.

How has wait times being with Blacktown council??


----------



## garfield_1987 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi All, 

I am planning to apply for my citizenship application on 20th April as I complete a year from my date my PR was approved. 

I've not travelled outside Australia in the last 2 years and i am now planning a trip overseas for 3 weeks during the Easter break starting 14th April. Would love to check with you all, if its possible to apply from overseas, if I have all the necessary documents to support the application. 

Any help would be great. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> control


Thanks


----------



## SDG2020 (11 mo ago)

Hi All, Had a quick question regarding the citizenship application form - 

*Identity documents*
*Evidence of first arrival in Australia*
Does the applicant have evidence of their first arrival in Australia?

I first arrived through an older passport which is now expired. Now I have a new passport. Will you suggest mentioning the old passport details separately here ? or just the new passport details and they will automatically connect it with my details?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

SDG2020 said:


> Hi All, Had a quick question regarding the citizenship application form -
> 
> *Identity documents*
> *Evidence of first arrival in Australia*
> ...


Just apply for a international movements record and attach as proof of first arrival since your old passport will anyways not have the arrival stamp .


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Midani22 said:


> Guys, 30 months is ONLY for extremely complex cases. These are usually people with humanitarian visas, people who arrived by boat and other cases where someone came from a foreign country but the Department can't verify their identity. This is also the case for people with criminal records, so DOHA needs more time to do extra checks. Sometimes, they just keep their cases without touching them for years and years. Nobody knows why they do that.


This is still not as bad as PR applications in Canada previously (before Express entry system). In Canada they used to do this long waiting for PR applicants with no interim updates. Their application processing is much better these days after they introduced express entry system in 2015.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

JK684 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> An update on my application process.
> 
> ...



Hi Everyone,

An update on my application process.

Date of application - *29/06/2021*
Appointment/Test invite received on 19/01/2022 for 08/03/2022
Test was rescheduled to 20/01/2022
Test center - Parramatta, NSW 
Council - Blacktown City Council 
Additional documents requested (PCC from Canada and India) - 20/01/2022
India PCC submitted (uploaded in IMMI account and e-mailed) - 11/02/2022
Canada PCC submitted (uploaded in IMMI account and e-mailed) - 14/02/2022
Application Approved - *14/02/2022*

now waiting for the Citizenship Ceremony .

Thanks every one in this forum for your inputs and help, only via this forum I came to know that you can change the date for a citizenship test and bring it forward to an earlier date. Some of my friends (who applied recently) weren't aware of this option😀.


----------



## Mental (Jul 7, 2016)

Quick Question peeps, I got the test appointment would i be able to change the location to any other test centres?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Mental said:


> Quick Question peeps, I got the test appointment would i be able to change the location to any other test centres?


Not possible to change location...
Only time slots can be rescheduled.


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Mental said:


> Quick Question peeps, I got the test appointment would i be able to change the location to any other test centres?


What state and when did you apply?


----------



## Mental (Jul 7, 2016)

Prasadvidz said:


> What state and when did you apply?


NSW


----------



## Mental (Jul 7, 2016)

Mental said:


> NSW


Applied 6th July 2021


----------



## Mental (Jul 7, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Not possible to change location...
> Only time slots can be rescheduled.


Thanks bro


----------



## Bordeaux Beret (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I applied for citizenship in Mar 2021 (VIC) and haven't received the invite to the citizenship test yet.

I'm planning to go overseas for vacation in June 2022 for a couple of months.

My first question is; how likely do you think that I may get the invitation to the test before June 2022?

And secondly, should I update my application and inform Immi dept before I leave? If yes, how many days prior to my departure date should I inform them?

Lastly, if I don't need to inform them but receive an invitation to the exam while I'm overseas, is it possible to reschedule the exam to a date when I'll be in AU again?

Thanks for the support!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bordeaux Beret said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for citizenship in Mar 2021 (VIC) and haven't received the invite to the citizenship test yet.
> 
> ...


1. Extremely high chances
2. You should inform. Even if you don’t, as DHA is responsible for the immigration also at the airports, the moment you cross the desk, it will be noted in your file that you are not in the country
3. You can always reschedule your exam to a later or earlier date subject to availability. The link will be given in the test invite email 
Cheers


----------



## SDG2020 (11 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Just apply for a international movements record and attach as proof of first arrival since your old passport will anyways not have the arrival stamp .


Awesome, thanks mate.


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

Hello All, 

Just sharing our citizenship application progress:

- application date : 18 March 2021
- email received for test : 10 February 2022
- test invite : 09 March 2022

Newcastle NSW city council. 

Thought that day would never come ! Please all be patient.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Frenchie67 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just sharing our citizenship application progress:
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
I hope you are aware that you can bring forward your test invite subject to open slots being available earlier
Cheers


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> I hope you are aware that you can bring forward your test invite subject to open slots being available earlier
> Cheers


 Thanks ! Happy to wait not that far now anyway


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello friends,

We had out citizenship approved on 22Dec2021 and awaiting ceremony from Hornsby.
Initially, we had no plans to travel but we are intending to travel in July2022 for some family commitments (3 weeks)

How do we need to update the DIBP about our travel plans so that they can plan our ceremony accordingly (most probably after our return).
Im sure the ceremony would easliy take at least 6 months in current situations - July-Aug (even more than that)

Please share if you had similar situations...

Thanks
Mudassar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> We had out citizenship approved on 22Dec2021 and awaiting ceremony from Hornsby.
> Initially, we had no plans to travel but we are intending to travel in July2022 for some family commitments (3 weeks)
> ...


You can call up the citizenship helpline and inform them of your plans
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

For SA applicants- I applied on 24/June/2021 in NSW. Moved to SA in December’21. Test appointment received on 11th Feb 2022 and test date was 02-Mar. rescheduled and booked for 22-Feb 2022. Will keep all posted if that helps with timelines for SA applicants.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

deepunair said:


> I can share my status as I am from SA too. I filed my application, early Sep 2021 and got a test invite for the first week of Nov and I was surprised to see the quick response. And before the end of Oct, there was an option sent to me by Dept. of Home Affairs, asking me if I was interested for an early appointment since there were free slots available for the last week of Oct 2021 and I preponed my earlier appointment.
> 
> So I got my status as "Approved" by taking the exam at the end of Oct. However I am still waiting for a ceremony call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

How do we get invites for Ceremony - Email or Postal ?
Sent by Local council or DIBP ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> How do we get invites for Ceremony - Email or Postal ?
> Sent by Local council or DIBP ??


It depends on the council and dha
Some send it onoy by post, some by email and some both
You have to keep a watch on both
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> It depends on the council and dha
> Some send it onoy by post, some by email and some both
> You have to keep a watch on both
> Cheers


Thanks NB,


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> How do we get invites for Ceremony - Email or Postal ?
> Sent by Local council or DIBP ??
> [/QUOTE


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

hello,

anyone attended citizenship test. I received my test invite in March.
Looking some help to prepare. Any pointers will be appreciated.

Thanks
Rakhi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RakhiTyagi said:


> hello,
> 
> anyone attended citizenship test. I received my test invite in March.
> Looking some help to prepare. Any pointers will be appreciated.
> ...


If you have reasonably good English, just read the booklet sincerely the day before the exam, and you should get through easily
There is nothing much to prepare 
Cheers


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

RakhiTyagi said:


> hello,
> 
> anyone attended citizenship test. I received my test invite in March.
> Looking some help to prepare. Any pointers will be appreciated.
> ...


When did you apply ?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

RakhiTyagi said:


> hello,
> 
> anyone attended citizenship test. I received my test invite in March.
> Looking some help to prepare. Any pointers will be appreciated.
> ...


Which council?


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

shank2690 said:


> Which council?


Hi All, 

Why is South and West Aus are able to process applications in less than 3 months and nsw takes more than 7-8 months.

My friend applied in sep 21 and now recieved ceremony invite in sa. 

All states do same security and other checks.Then why such big difference in efficiency. I know each case is different but this is trend in general.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Ricky_all said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Why is South and West Aus are able to process applications in less than 3 months and nsw takes more than 7-8 months.
> 
> ...


The number of applications vary from State to state...


----------



## Mental (Jul 7, 2016)

does any one know why do application takes time to get approved if you do test at Centrelink. on the other side if you do at Immi office it gets approved straight away.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mental said:


> does any one know why do application takes time to get approved if you do test at Centrelink. on the other side if you do at Immi office it gets approved straight away.


That’s just a coincidence 
I know many applicants who tested at immigration office still waiting for approval for a long time 
It only depends on the merits of the case and not the test centre 
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ricky_all said:


> Why is South and West Aus are able to process applications in less than 3 months and nsw takes more than 7-8 months.


VIC is taking upto 18 months at the moment.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> VIC is taking upto 18 months at the moment.


Vic and nsw both take long time. Sa, Wa takes least time.

One should apply from nsw, vic states only if cant move.


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

RakhiTyagi said:


> hello,
> 
> anyone attended citizenship test. I received my test invite in March.
> Looking some help to prepare. Any pointers will be appreciated.
> ...


Hello, here is a link for training ! Have fun 





Easily Pass the 2022 Australian Citizenship Test


Australian Citizenship Test gives you access to many more tests than just the one practice test available on the government website. That official sample test is good for giving you an idea of what to expect on the real test. But it can?t help you prepare fully. Nor does reading the Australian...




www.easydrivingtest.com.au


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mental said:


> does any one know why do application takes time to get approved if you do test at Centrelink. on the other side if you do at Immi office it gets approved straight away.


Centrelink offices definitely take MUCH longer and it is not a coincidence by any means. You will NEVER find someone who did a test at Centrelink get approved after the test because they refer applications to Immi offices. Centreline just does a service for DOHA by processing the tests, but they do not have the same access to your file or powers to approve applications. Only DOHA officers have that power. Centrelink just processes the test and send all docs to main office for final assessment and that's why it ALWAYS takes much longer to process applications from regional areas with Centrelink offices. However, people who do test at main office can either get approved immediately, or their assessment continues if more info is required or more security checks.


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

NB said:


> That’s just a coincidence
> I know many applicants who tested at immigration office still waiting for approval for a long time
> It only depends on the merits of the case and not the test centre
> Cheers


Centrelink offices definitely take MUCH longer and it is not a coincidence by any means. You will NEVER find someone who did a test at Centrelink get approved after the test because they refer applications to Immi offices. Centreline just does a service for DOHA by processing the tests, but they do not have the same access to your file or powers to approve applications. Only DOHA officers have that power. Centrelink just processes the test and send all docs to main office for final assessment and that's why it ALWAYS takes much longer to process applications from regional areas with Centrelink offices. However, people who do test at main office can either get approved immediately, or their assessment continues if more info is required or more security checks.


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Midani22 said:


> Centrelink offices definitely take MUCH longer and it is not a coincidence by any means. You will NEVER find someone who did a test at Centrelink get approved after the test because they refer applications to Immi offices. Centreline just does a service for DOHA by processing the tests, but they do not have the same access to your file or powers to approve applications. Only DOHA officers have that power. Centrelink just processes the test and send all docs to main office for final assessment and that's why it ALWAYS takes much longer to process applications from regional areas with Centrelink offices. However, people who do test at main office can either get approved immediately, or their assessment continues if more info is required or more security checks.


Do we get a choice to choose the centre when making the test booking?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MayGup said:


> Do we get a choice to choose the centre when making the test booking?


You are asked to choose, but it’s just on paper
DHA will alott you a nearby centre as per their operational convenience 
Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

I am planning to travel to India in April and I am expecting a test invitation in the coming days (VIC). Is it OK to travel to India after taking test/approved and before ceremony?
Do I become an AU citizen after being approved or after the ceremony?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Do I become an AU citizen





Mithung said:


> after the ceremony


Yes.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mithung said:


> I am planning to travel to India in April and I am expecting a test invitation in the coming days (VIC). Is it OK to travel to India after taking test/approved and before ceremony?
> Do I become an AU citizen after being approved or after the ceremony?


Ceremony is the last step to becoming a citizen!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

DHA have sent out interview invites to VIC applicants upto 18/Dec/2020 today.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bym007 said:


> DHA have sent out interview invites to VIC applicants upto 18/Dec/2020 today.


Great news for Vic applicants 
They were really feeling left behind
Cheers


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

bym007 said:


> DHA have sent out interview invites to VIC applicants upto 18/Dec/2020 today.


I did not get anything mine application was lodged in nov 2020


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Garrydeol said:


> I did not get anything mine application was lodged in nov 2020


Give them a nudge ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Garrydeol said:


> I did not get anything mine application was lodged in nov 2020


Submit a FOI
Cheers


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

NB said:


> Submit a FOI
> Cheers


Do they send letters or e mails ?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Finally It's here
Applied Citizenship: Me and my wife applied on May 1st 2021 NSW Parramatta
We went overseas in December for 4 weeks and we informed the department prior about our travel
Citizenship Appointment Received: Feb 18th 2022
Citizenship Test Date: April 5th 2:30pm Parramatta Office
Now trying to re- schedule for early March
Any pointers about prep apart from common bond, please let me know


----------



## ashrafhimel (11 mo ago)

Hi Folks 

I recently got my Australian citizenship and want to apply citizenship application for my two kids under 15 years ( both are permanent resident of Australia). Just wondering if anyone suggest me how to do this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashrafhimel said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I recently got my Australian citizenship and want to apply citizenship application for my two kids under 15 years ( both are permanent resident of Australia). Just wondering if anyone suggest me how to do this.


You will apply on their behalf through the same process that you followed when you applied 
Cheers


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

Garrydeol said:


> Do they send letters or e mails ?


you will get their response via email and they will attach all docs you requested on FOI application.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys can someone please confirm what is the answer of this question
"the department occasionally conducts citizenship ceremonies that may attract media attention.
Indicate if the applicant does not want to take part in such a ceremony"

I answered it NO in my application i am not sure about this if its answer is yes how should i update in my application ?
should i upload 1023 form for this ? or i should leave as it is can somebody pls explain me
Thanks
jatinder


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi. I got appointment for Interview/Test. I don’t have “ current residential address “ printed bill. All bills coming online statements.

So, can i attend interview/test with Color print/phone pdf at the time test? 

Or get a hardcopy statement and attend interview.

Please suggest. Thanks in advance .


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

thisisram said:


> Hi. I got appointment for Interview/Test. I don’t have “ current residential address “ printed bill. All bills coming online statements.
> 
> So, can i attend interview/test with Color print/phone pdf at the time test?
> 
> ...


Hi.. no advice for ur question but what was ur application date?? U in melbourne?


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

thisisram said:


> Hi. I got appointment for Interview/Test. I don’t have “ current residential address “ printed bill. All bills coming online statements.
> 
> So, can i attend interview/test with Color print/phone pdf at the time test?
> 
> ...


How about your Driver's license. Don't you have the address on that?
Secondly, I think you should be fine with email printout as well.
Hoping other members can comment on this as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thisisram said:


> Hi. I got appointment for Interview/Test. I don’t have “ current residential address “ printed bill. All bills coming online statements.
> 
> So, can i attend interview/test with Color print/phone pdf at the time test?
> 
> ...


Just take a printout of the latest bill
To be doubly sure, get the bank to attest the statement which has your address 
Cheers


----------



## jarree.arham (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello everyone. 

I hope everyone is doing well. 

I have already applied for my Australian citizenship. My circumstances have changed. 

I recently got married and my marital status has now changed. I wanted to know if i only need to fill in Form 1022 and upload it in my application or there is something else i need to do as well?

Also, my application had my future travel dates. Those dates were slightly changed. how do i update the Department of home affairs with the updated information? Which form has those details?

Looking forward to your response. 

Thanks,
Jarree.


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

thisisram said:


> Hi. I got appointment for Interview/Test. I don’t have “ current residential address “ printed bill. All bills coming online statements.
> 
> So, can i attend interview/test with Color print/phone pdf at the time test?
> 
> ...


Mine is same as well since i have opted for e-statement, i dont get paper bills for any.
I had taken the print out of electricity bill and Comm bank statement for address proof but they didnt check or ask for them.
they only asked for passport, to show license (front and back - as both have previous and current address). apart from these two, they took the copy of medicare. that's all
all the best!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jarree.arham said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


You need to upload a form 1022 
You can call up the citizenship helpline and give your new travel dates
Alternatively you can upload a word document giving the new travel dates 
Cheers


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

NB said:


> You need to upload a form 1022
> You can call up the citizenship helpline and give your new travel dates
> Alternatively you can upload a word document giving the new travel dates
> Cheers


Do we have to inform the department, if our marital status gets changed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bawa G said:


> Do we have to inform the department, if our marital status gets changed?


You should 
Cheers


----------



## deepunair (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi @vinodn007,

That's great news 😊. I'm from Burnside council. Still waiting for my ceremony invite. Fingers crossed it will happen soon.

Cheers.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Good luck to you as well for a speedy invite and ceremony


deepunair said:


> Hi @vinodn007,
> 
> That's great news 😊. I'm from Burnside council. Still waiting for my ceremony invite. Fingers crossed it will happen soon.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

NB said:


> You should
> Cheers


Mate! is it compulsory?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bawa G said:


> Mate! is it compulsory?


Call up the helpline and ask
Or you can consult a Mara agent
I can only tell you what I would have done 
Cheers


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Anyone who applied in Jan 2021 get an invite for interview?


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Mithung said:


> I am planning to travel to India in April and I am expecting a test invitation in the coming days (VIC). Is it OK to travel to India after taking test/approved and before ceremony?
> Do I become an AU citizen after being approved or after the ceremony?


Did you get a conclusive answer for the above? Also, I'm planning to travel outside the country with my current passport. I would like to know whether I could travel after the interview.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

You can travel with you current passport after your interview but you have to let the CO know about your travel plans...
You are not a AU citizen until you have taken the ceremonial pledge...


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Mudassar_SM said:


> You can travel after your interview but you have to let the CO know about your travel plans...
> You are not a citizen until you have taken the oath...


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

MayGup said:


> Anyone who applied in Jan 2021 get an invite for interview?


For Victorian applications, it's still at Mid-Dec 2020. Someone applied on 20/12/202 got an invite on 18/02/22. So They have picked up the speed. If they keep the same velocity, Jan-2020 might get interview invites in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jarree.arham (Jul 30, 2019)

NB said:


> You need to upload a form 1022
> You can call up the citizenship helpline and give your new travel dates
> Alternatively you can upload a word document giving the new travel dates
> Cheers


Thank you so much for the assistance.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

NB said:


> Call up the helpline and ask
> Or you can consult a Mara agent
> I can only tell you what I would have done
> Cheers


Thanks mate. I just called the Home-affairs office. The helpline agent told me that it is not compulsory for citizenship applicants to inform the department regarding marital status change.

But he told me to attach a cover letter stating that I am married now *as a precaution* (No Form 1022 required to be attached.)


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Applied Citizenship: Me and my wife applied on May 1st 2021 NSW Parramatta
We went overseas in December for 4 weeks and we informed the department prior about our travel
Citizenship Appointment Received: Feb 18th 2022
Citizenship Test Date: April 5th 2:30pm Parramatta Office
Rescheduled both our appointments for 22-02-22 09:30 AM 
Passed with 100% and waiting for the approval 

Also just curious the officer at my interview counter said they might run some checks on my name and they were mentioning the same for everyone at the counter during the interview. Just wondering if this is a new thing with everyone about checks?

Cheers!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shank2690 said:


> Applied Citizenship: Me and my wife applied on May 1st 2021 NSW Parramatta
> We went overseas in December for 4 weeks and we informed the department prior about our travel
> Citizenship Appointment Received: Feb 18th 2022
> Citizenship Test Date: April 5th 2:30pm Parramatta Office
> ...


It’s nothing new
Just telling the applicants is new
If there were no checks to be run, then everyone would be approved afp soon as the tests were completed 
Cheers


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s nothing new
> Just telling the applicants is new
> If there were no checks to be run, then everyone would be approved afp soon as the tests were completed
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I thought AFP would be conducted prior to the interview isn't that the case?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Completed citizenship appointment and test today and got approval email 10 mins after.
Applied in NSW 24 June 2021 and moved interstate in December’21. Appointment letter received 11-Feb and rescheduled from 2- mar to 22-Feb.It was seamless process at DHA office. Now waiting for ceremony invite. Good luck to all for their applications.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

shank2690 said:


> Applied Citizenship: Me and my wife applied on May 1st 2021 NSW Parramatta
> We went overseas in December for 4 weeks and we informed the department prior about our travel
> Citizenship Appointment Received: Feb 18th 2022
> Citizenship Test Date: April 5th 2:30pm Parramatta Office
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Completed citizenship appointment and test today and got approval email 10 mins after.
> Applied in NSW 24 June 2021 and moved interstate in December’21. Appointment letter received 11-Feb and rescheduled from 2- mar to 22-Feb.It was seamless process at DHA office. Now waiting for ceremony invite. Good luck to all for their applications.


Congratulations.
May i know what are the docs & questions asked in the interview process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

thisisram said:


> Congratulations.
> May i know what are the docs & questions asked in the interview process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medicare, driving licence ,birth certificate,passport. For kids only passport and birth certificate.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Medicare, driving licence ,birth certificate,passport. For kids only passport and birth certificate.


I don’t have original birth certificate with me , can we take photocopy of that as well


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> I don’t have original birth certificate with me , can we take photocopy of that as well


I think that should be ok but depends on the officer. Also take your 10th mark sheet/passing certificate as that usually has your date of birth and parent name on it along with the copy of your original birth certificate.good luck!


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Applied Citizenship: We applied on May 1st 2021 
NSW Parramatta
Citizenship Appointment Received: 18-02-2022
Citizenship Test Date: 05-04-2022 Parramatta Office
Rescheduled : 22-02-22 09:30 AM for both at Parramatta Office
Me: Passed with 100% and Approved in 2 hours
Wife: Passed with 100%, but awaiting approval
Any reasons why her approval is delayed?
Cheers!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Prasadvidz said:


> Applied Citizenship: We applied on May 1st 2021
> NSW Parramatta
> Citizenship Appointment Received: 18-02-2022
> Citizenship Test Date: 05-04-2022 Parramatta Office
> ...


Each applicant is processed as individuals. She should get hers soon too. It’s taken few minutes post test to days/weeks/months also for approval in different cases. Hopefully she should get her approval soon and good luck with that!


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Just received my appointment letter today 22/02. Test date 05/04. Rescheduled to 23/02/2022
Applied 30 Dec 2020. Victoria.


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Chinny50 said:


> Just received my appointment letter today 22/02. Test date 05/04. Rescheduled to 23/02/2022
> Applied 30 Dec 2020. Victoria.


This is great news!!!!! Good luck!!!! And keep posting the updates


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

MayGup said:


> This is great news!!!!! Good luck!!!! And keep posting the updates
> I received invitation today , applied nov 2020 Victoria, how can we reschedule the appointment date


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Each applicant is processed as individuals. She should get hers soon too. It’s taken few minutes post test to days/weeks/months also for approval in different cases. Hopefully she should get her approval soon and good luck with that!





Chinny50 said:


> Just received my appointment letter today 22/02. Test date 05/04. Rescheduled to 23/02/2022
> Applied 30 Dec 2020. Victoria.


How can we reschedule the test date


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Prasadvidz said:


> Applied Citizenship: We applied on May 1st 2021
> NSW Parramatta
> Citizenship Appointment Received: 18-02-2022
> Citizenship Test Date: 05-04-2022 Parramatta Office
> ...


How can we reschedule appointment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Garrydeol said:


> How can we reschedule appointment


The test invite has a link through which you can reschedule the test date subject to availability 
Open slots keep coming up, so you will have to try sincerely without getting frustrated 
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> How can we reschedule the test date


When you get the appointment email there will be link for appointment and how to reschedule via that link. Once you login it will shows the dates that are available earlier. You need to keep checking as slots get empty and choose your new date to reschedule


----------



## simba_007 (11 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

Need your helpful advise once again.

Got my citizenship test invite for 31-Mar but I have been asked to bring PCC since I stayed in India for more than 90 days in the past. My question is:-

1. If I am a PR since last 5 years holding an Indian passport, am I an Indian national or foreign national? 
2. If I'm an Indian national, I need to submit my original passport which may or may not return back before my test date. What should I do in this case?

Many Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Simba


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

simba_007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your helpful advise once again.
> 
> ...


You could either go for the test and then apply for pcc and attach to your application.or apply for pcc now and if you don’t get passport by the test date look at postponing the rest forward.you still have 5 weeks before your test date


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

Chinny50 said:


> Just received my appointment letter today 22/02. Test date 05/04. Rescheduled to 23/02/2022
> Applied 30 Dec 2020. Victoria.


Really Great news for those waiting for test invite from VIC. Seems Queue is processing very quickly now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

simba_007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your helpful advise once again.
> 
> ...


1. You are an Indian National only
2. You can delay the appointment and apply/get PCC and then attend the interview


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

documents for any children under 16 years of age included in your application? I don’t have any children including in my application why they ask for this documents


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> documents for any children under 16 years of age included in your application? I don’t have any children including in my application why they ask for this documents


Ignore the message if no children are included in your application


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

My address and suburb has changed since I applied for Citizenship. I have updated my address, however I am not sure how to update my council (for ceremony)? Is this automatically taken from address change (and overwrite the council section?)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> My address and suburb has changed since I applied for Citizenship. I have updated my address, however I am not sure how to update my council (for ceremony)? Is this automatically taken from address change (and overwrite the council section?)


Suggest you call up the citizenship line and ask that to be updated.After I moved interstate and updated my address I did get the appointment from the new state.However The officer had to manually change my council for ceremony at the time of my appointment although the file had moved to the new state.So I presume you will need to call up and get the new council updated to attend ceremony there.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

MayGup said:


> This is great news!!!!! Good luck!!!! And keep posting the updates


So I did the test today, passed and got the approval within an hour. I went with all docs I submitted during the application including my birth certificate but i was only asked to show my current passport.
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Chinny50 said:


> So I did the test today, passed and got the approval within an hour. I went with all docs I submitted during the application including my birth certificate but i was only asked to show my current passport.
> Cheers


Congratulations!


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

I don’t have my birth certificate with me , I uploaded my 10th certificate in my application but I don’t have original one with me in Australia , can I take photo copy of 10th certificate


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> I don’t have my birth certificate with me , I uploaded my 10th certificate in my application but I don’t have original one with me in Australia , can I take photo copy of 10th certificate


Do you have a choice? Take what you got and hopefully the officer will accept the copies at that time! Ideally you are required to carry the originals per the requirement!
This is the instruction for the documents -
What we request you bring
Along with this letter, we request that you bring the original version of the following documents to your appointment. The Documents table will assist you to identify acceptable documents. Photocopies or certified copies of documents are not acceptable.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Good Folks - Melbourne, VIC applicant here. Finally received test/interview invite.

Applied: 26-Dec-2020
Test Invite received: 22-Feb-2022
Test-Interview Date: 04-Apr-2022

Can someone (@NB @fugitive_4u ) please confirm this - I believe that application is already reviewed and no further documents will be asked now, as they have already processed and send test invite?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amebadha said:


> Hi Good Folks - Melbourne, VIC applicant here. Finally received test/interview invite.
> 
> Applied: 26-Dec-2020
> Test Invite received: 22-Feb-2022
> ...


Nope
Chances are low, but can’t be ruled out
Till you are approved, you can be asked for documents
Quite a few applicants are asked for further documentation when they attend the interview especially PCC and birth certificates, if not provided earlier 
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

amebadha said:


> I believe that application is already reviewed and no further documents will be asked now, as they have already processed and send test invite?


Go prepared with originals of all the documents you uploaded as part of Citizenship application.
In addition, depending on circumstances, the case office may request further documents. You will be given additional time to provide the additional documentation.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

amebadha said:


> Hi Good Folks - Melbourne, VIC applicant here. Finally received test/interview invite.
> 
> Applied: 26-Dec-2020
> Test Invite received: 22-Feb-2022
> ...


You can also pre pone your appointment by checking regularly and reschedule to a earlier date if a slot is available.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey guys,
Just wanted to ask. What are some reasons people have used to successfully get a virtual ceremony approved.

Also, what email address to send the request to. I'm in Victoria and my council has been stripped of their privilege to conduct citizenship ceremonies. 

Thanks


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Guys, does anyone know the average time taken for processing India Police clearance certificate from Australia (Melbourne). This PCC is not for citizenship (just in case someone asks if it's for citizenship)
I've travel plans in mid-April and they collect passport till PCC is processed. So I wanted to check if they will process it before my travel. Otherwise i will have to cacncel the PCC application or change my travel plans.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Chinny50 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to ask. What are some reasons people have used to successfully get a virtual ceremony approved.
> 
> Also, what email address to send the request to. I'm in Victoria and my council has been stripped of their privilege to conduct citizenship ceremonies.
> ...


You might want to call up the citizenship helpline first and discuss the situation. They might either move your application to another council close by for the ceremony


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

NB said:


> Nope
> Chances are low, but can’t be ruled out
> Till you are approved, you can be asked for documents
> Quite a few applicants are asked for further documentation when they attend the interview especially PCC and birth certificates, if not provided earlier
> Cheers


That's unfortunate. I have only concern with Birth certificate. Never had one. During the PR application, School Leaving certificate/10th Marksheet was used. So added the same during citizenship application as well.

PCC is not a concern for me, as never been out of AUS for more than 90 days individual trip or combined


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

vinodn007 said:


> You can also pre pone your appointment by checking regularly and reschedule to a earlier date if a slot is available.


Thanks, unlike most people here, I am not in any hurry for citizenship. Doesn't change a thing for me. And it's anyway about one month away. Which gives me time to plan leave, etc


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi guys,
I need to update new passport details in the citizenship application as well as the existing pr visa details.
My passport is expiring in less than 6 months. The reason for updating new passport should be cancelled or expired ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Sparsh412 said:


> Hi guys,
> I need to update new passport details in the citizenship application as well as the existing pr visa details.
> My passport is expiring in less than 6 months. The reason for updating new passport should be cancelled or expired ?
> 
> ...


I would say Expired, as Cancelled doesn't fit.


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

Chinny50 said:


> So I did the test today, passed and got the approval within an hour. I went with all docs I submitted during the application including my birth certificate but i was only asked to show my current passport.
> Cheers


Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

nikhil2323 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 😊


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi Guys, does anyone know the average time taken for processing India Police clearance certificate from Australia (Melbourne). This PCC is not for citizenship (just in case someone asks if it's for citizenship)
> I've travel plans in mid-April and they collect passport till PCC is processed. So I wanted to check if they will process it before my travel. Otherwise i will have to cacncel the PCC application or change my travel plans.


You can get the PCC when you are in India itself if you have time
It will be quite cheaper and quicker too....


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks 😊


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> You might want to call up the citizenship helpline first and discuss the situation. They might either move your application to another council close by for the ceremony


Thank you, I'll do that.
In the meantime, do you have any suggestions regarding the virtual ceremony. 
Where can I find the email addresses to send the application to. 

Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Chinny50 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to ask. What are some reasons people have used to successfully get a virtual ceremony approved.
> 
> Also, what email address to send the request to. I'm in Victoria and my council has been stripped of their privilege to conduct citizenship ceremonies.
> ...


 @NB and other legends. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Midani22 (Nov 24, 2021)

amebadha said:


> Hi Good Folks - Melbourne, VIC applicant here. Finally received test/interview invite.
> 
> Applied: 26-Dec-2020
> Test Invite received: 22-Feb-2022
> ...


My advice is attach anything you did not attach before you go to the interview. If you did not upload any PCC or birth certificate, upload them before your interview. This way, the case officer will approve your application the same day (if no further checks are required). I had my test two days ago, and I uploaded USA police check and birth certificate, and the case officer said, it is excellent you uploaded everything before the interview. My application was approved 45 minutes after my test. So my advice, upload anything you did not before. They will ask you during the interview, and your application could be delayed by weeks if not months after the interview.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Midani22 said:


> My advice is attach anything you did not attach before you go to the interview. If you did not upload any PCC or birth certificate, upload them before your interview. This way, the case officer will approve your application the same day (if no further checks are required). I had my test two days ago, and I uploaded USA police check and birth certificate, and the case officer said, it is excellent you uploaded everything before the interview. My application was approved 45 minutes after my test. So my advice, upload anything you did not before. They will ask you during the interview, and your application could be delayed by weeks if not months after the interview.


Thanks.

I don't need PCC, as never been out of AUS for more than 90 days individual trip or cumulative of all.

Birth Certificate is an issue. Never had one. Not used during the PR and not uploaded in Citizenship application either.

All other required documents have been uploaded and ready as original copies.

So fingers crossed and hoping nothing more will be asked, especially BC, as it would have to come out of rabbit's hat.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Chinny50 said:


> Thank you, I'll do that.
> In the meantime, do you have any suggestions regarding the virtual ceremony.
> Where can I find the email addresses to send the application to.
> 
> Cheers


[email protected] change the state of you are VIV for example instead of NSW. There is also Ange tic virtual ceremony email which if you try search in the forum you will get.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> [email protected] change the state of you are VIV for example instead of NSW. There is also Ange tic virtual ceremony email which if you try search in the forum you will get.


Thanks 😊


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Hello, Long time follower, first time poster so please be kind  

I’ve just lodged my application from Sydney CBD and from what I can see, processing timelines are around 6 months at present in this area. My case is fairly straight forward, all local documents, no translations or exceptions so I’m hoping 6 months is a reasonable expectation. Is there a view on how long citizenship ceremonies are taking post approval? Given that we are in a ‘normal’ kind of state now with everything open post covid, I’m hoping it’s not a long wait.
Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> Hello, Long time follower, first time poster so please be kind
> 
> I’ve just lodged my application from Sydney CBD and from what I can see, processing timelines are around 6 months at present in this area. My case is fairly straight forward, all local documents, no translations or exceptions so I’m hoping 6 months is a reasonable expectation. Is there a view on how long citizenship ceremonies are taking post approval? Given that we are in a ‘normal’ kind of state now with everything open post covid, I’m hoping it’s not a long wait.
> Goodluck to everyone!


Congratulations and good luck with the process. Appointment should happen within 6 months and currently applications from first week of September 21 have received appointments.. backlog for ceremony if cleared might lead to a faster ceremony for you but likely to bewithin 6-8 months of approval as per current tends.Off course timeliness can change with change in situation but overall last month and current things seems to have picked up speed.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

@vinodn007 That’s wonderful thank you! How do we see which applications are being processed at present? Is there a tracker or are we basing it off feedback from users in this forum?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> @vinodn007 That’s wonderful thank you! How do we see which applications are being processed at present? Is there a tracker or are we basing it off feedback from users in this forum?


There is a generic public non official tracker that people maintain called MyImmiTracker. Otherwise the official stats at national level is on the Gov website immi.


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> There is a generic public non official tracker that people maintain called MyImmiTracker. Otherwise the official stats at national level is on the Gov website immi.


Hi @vinodn007,

It will be great if you can share the official stats link that you are referring to.

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Citizenship processing times


Check the current processing times for citizenship applications




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au






karthy84 said:


> Hi @vinodn007,
> 
> It will be great if you can share the official stats link that you are referring to.
> 
> ...


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,
My question is regarding citizenship interview? I never had a birth certificate and did not provided one during initial PR application. I have following three questions:

1) Is birth certifcaite essentially required before you sit in the citizenship test/interview ?

2) I have heard some people attended test / interview without a birth certificate, what alternate documentation is accepted instead of birth certificate ?

3) I can however try to have one issued from my country overseas, but obviously it will be dated very recently, can that be an issue ?, as immi website notes to provide documentation *prior *to arrival in Australia 

_Provide a full birth certificate that shows your parents' names. If you cannot give us a birth certificate, provide a family or household registration document or any other collection of documents issued to you prior to your arrival in Australia that collectively confirm your identity from birth_

Regards,


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

shanish said:


> Hi everyone,
> My question is regarding citizenship interview? I never had a birth certificate and did not provided one during initial PR application. I have following three questions:
> 
> 1) Is birth certifcaite essentially required before you sit in the citizenship test/interview ?
> ...





shanish said:


> Hi everyone,
> My question is regarding citizenship interview? I never had a birth certificate and did not provided one during initial PR application. I have following three questions:
> 
> 1) Is birth certifcaite essentially required before you sit in the citizenship test/interview ?
> ...


from what I am aware they need birth certificate. For some countries the 10th school certificate that shows your name, date of birth and parent name is acceptable as an alternative and no other document. Having said that if are able to get your birth certificate before your appointment that will be good as that is the requirement. If not attend the interview and see what happens ie they do offer time to submit a document if you did not have it at the time of interview as well to upload.as regards family or household registration document mentioned I am not aware what that is.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Just submitted citizenship application today (4 years exactly after my first entry to Australia). Local council - Brisbane City Council. Anyone else from BCC waiting on approval on their application?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

markdaniels said:


> Just submitted citizenship application today (4 years exactly after my first entry to Australia). Local council - Brisbane City Council. Anyone else from BCC waiting on approval on their application?


You may follow this thread- *Citizenship Ceremony Wait Times Brisbane City Council*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> You may follow this thread- *Citizenship Ceremony Wait Times Brisbane City Council*


Why on earth have you used such bold letters?
It hurts the eyes to read it
Cheers


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

shanish said:


> Hi everyone,
> My question is regarding citizenship interview? I never had a birth certificate and did not provided one during initial PR application. I have following three questions:
> 
> 1) Is birth certifcaite essentially required before you sit in the citizenship test/interview ?
> ...


I think this is the most commonly asked question in the forum , anyways, if you don't have a birth certificate but your passport has all the details (i.e. Birthplace, Gender) then it's accepted by DHA as a valid alternate document. 

*Source*: Birth Certificate

*Excerpt* : 
If you were born overseas, you need to provide your full, original foreign birth certificate, legalised if necessary, unless:


you have a full, original Australian birth certificate, or
you’re an adult applicant and you have an Australian citizenship certificate that shows your gender and place of birth, or
*you’re an adult applicant and you can show us a foreign passport or other official document that has your gender and place of birth.*


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

NB said:


> Why on earth have you used such bold letters?
> It hurts the eyes to read it
> Cheers


Sorry didn’t mean to hurt anyones eyes.just copy pasted the heading and didn’t realise it has copied with such bold heading and font.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Trr said:


> I think this is the most commonly asked question in the forum , anyways, if you don't have a birth certificate but your passport has all the details (i.e. Birthplace, Gender) then it's accepted by DHA as a valid alternate document.
> 
> *Source*: Birth Certificate
> 
> ...


If this were correct, then indians would not be running from pillar to post to get their birth certificate 
The Indian passport compulsorily has all these details
Even if this rule does exist, it’s only for the rule books and not followed actually 
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Trr said:


> I think this is the most commonly asked question in the forum , anyways, if you don't have a birth certificate but your passport has all the details (i.e. Birthplace, Gender) then it's accepted by DHA as a valid alternate document.
> 
> *Source*: Birth Certificate
> 
> ...


I think this is only applicable when you are applying for AU passport


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Trr said:


> I think this is the most commonly asked question in the forum , anyways, if you don't have a birth certificate but your passport has all the details (i.e. Birthplace, Gender) then it's accepted by DHA as a valid alternate document.
> 
> *Source*: Birth Certificate
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. The source you shared is for issuance of passport (department of Foreign Affairs and Trade). Is there anything on immi website (department of Home Affairs); who actually administer the citizenship test / interviews ?


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Hi Everyone!
Any applicants from Jan 2021 in VIC who have got interview emails?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

MayGup said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Any applicants from Jan 2021 in VIC who have got interview emails?


Also waiting for updates, as its gone really quiet in last few days.


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

NB said:


> If this were correct, then indians would not be running from pillar to post to get their birth certificate
> The Indian passport compulsorily has all these details
> Even if this rule does exist, it’s only for the rule books and not followed actually
> Cheers





Mudassar_SM said:


> I think this is only applicable when you are applying for AU passport





shanish said:


> Thanks for your reply. The source you shared is for issuance of passport (department of Foreign Affairs and Trade). Is there anything on immi website (department of Home Affairs); who actually administer the citizenship test / interviews ?


I didn't have my Birth Certificate and I got my application approved. And personally, I don't think there is a need to run from pillar to post unless you are NB ;-)

@shanish , you are correct, link quoted in my post is not from DHA, you can ignore that, I don't have any direct link to the DHA site saying the same. My suggestion is based purely on my personal experience.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Trr said:


> I didn't have my Birth Certificate and I got my application approved. And personally, I don't think there is a need to run from pillar to post unless you are NB ;-)
> 
> @shanish , you are correct, link quoted in my post is not from DHA, you can ignore that, I don't have any direct link to the DHA site saying the same. My suggestion is based purely on my personal experience.


I was also not asked for Birth Certificate during my interview...( I dont have one anyway) and uploaded my SSLC cert.


----------



## biggyjump (11 mo ago)

Hi All,

Submitted citizenship application yesterday. Realized today that in Form 1195 - Identity declaration, I forgot to fill in the Transaction Reference Number (TRN) field and attached it without that.

Do you think this will be a problem ? I am thinking to attach it again as part of "Other" document category as it does not allow me to attach to 1195 category. Any tips ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

biggyjump said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted citizenship application yesterday. Realized today that in Form 1195 - Identity declaration, I forgot to fill in the Transaction Reference Number (TRN) field and attached it without that.
> 
> Do you think this will be a problem ? I am thinking to attach it again as part of "Other" document category as it does not allow me to attach to 1195 category. Any tips ?


You are right please attach again with corrections done!


----------



## biggyjump (11 mo ago)

sure will do


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, is there a way to check which applications are being sent an interview date in NSW parramatta office? I saw some people reply 1st week of Sep 2021 applicaitons are now being sent. Where have you found these info? Thanks!


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

emboon said:


> Hi, is there a way to check which applications are being sent an interview date in NSW parramatta office? I saw some people reply 1st week of Sep 2021 applicaitons are now being sent. Where have you found these info? Thanks!


I don't think there is any way of knowing except FOI. There is a tracker on the net which says that there are no invites past Aug 14, while this is not accurate this gives us a relative idea of where the applications stand as of today.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I don't think there is any way of knowing except FOI. There is a tracker on the net which says that there are no invites past Aug 14, while this is not accurate this gives us a relative idea of where the applications stand as of today.


My immi tracker says VIC application has been processed till Dec 2020..this was last week..no progress since then..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

shanish said:


> Thanks for your reply. The source you shared is for issuance of passport (department of Foreign Affairs and Trade). Is there anything on immi website (department of Home Affairs); who actually administer the citizenship test / interviews ?





Trr said:


> I didn't have my Birth Certificate and I got my application approved. And personally, I don't think there is a need to run from pillar to post unless you are NB ;-)
> 
> @shanish , you are correct, link quoted in my post is not from DHA, you can ignore that, I don't have any direct link to the DHA site saying the same. My suggestion is based purely on my personal experience.


DHA actually says this very clearly



> _Provide a full birth certificate that shows your parents' names. If you cannot give us a birth certificate, provide a family or household registration document or any other collection of documents issued to you *prior to your arrival in Australia* that collectively confirm your identity from birth_


Essentially this means you can include "*a*" document or "*collection*" of documents that can prove your D.O.B (in other words identity from birth with parents name etc) which has been issued "_*prior to your arrival in Australia*_". So technically one could use PAN Card, Aadhaar (India) and Passport if they were issue prior to your arrive in to Australia.


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Sparsh412 said:


> My immi tracker says VIC application has been processed till Dec 2020..this was last week..no progress since then..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last week they sent invites for interview on a Tuesday and covered applications submitted roughly from 22/12 to 31/12 2020.
my guess is that they are trying to process around 10-12 days and then send invites for interviews at 1 go.
sometime they send invites twice a week as well.
i am just hooked on to the immi tracker website and keep on checking the updates😂


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

MayGup said:


> my guess is that they are trying to process around 10-12 days and then send invites for interviews at 1 go.


Logically correct, but past 5 business days have been very very quiet, so I am not sure what drug they are on.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> Logically correct, but past 5 business days have been very very quiet, so I am not sure what drug they are on.


Immitracker shows people applied on Jan 2022 getting approved in QLD, TAS.

Really fast processing there.


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Ricky_all said:


> Immitracker shows people applied on Jan 2022 getting approved in QLD, TAS.
> 
> Really fast processing there.


Yeah it’s crazy!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ricky_all said:


> Immitracker shows people applied on Jan 2022 getting approved in QLD, TAS.
> 
> Really fast processing there.


Fret not. We are only 12 months behind them.
Look at the bright side - it could have been worse.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

shanish said:


> Hi everyone,
> My question is regarding citizenship interview? I never had a birth certificate and did not provided one during initial PR application. I have following three questions:
> 
> 1) Is birth certifcaite essentially required before you sit in the citizenship test/interview ?
> ...


as per the list of documents, Birth Certificate is required. The below list is from Citizenship interview appointment letter. I didn't have the birth certificate, so I uploaded my 10th class certificate and case officer specifically asked for this document during the interview (as it was uploaded as part of the application) and they were ok with this document.

*Documents table*
_*Evidence of your birth name, date of birth, gender*
● Full birth certificate with details of parent(s) - commemorative birth certificates not
accepted
● Family registration document with details of parent(s)

*Evidence of change(s) of name*
● Official change of name document(s)
● Marriage, divorce or other relationship status certificate

*Documents with photograph and signature*
(these can appear on either one or two separate documents)
● Passport
● National identity card
● Document for Travel to Australia (DFTTA)
● United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) document
● Australian drivers licence
● Air crew or seafarer identity document
● Military identity document
● Student card
● Proof of age card

*Evidence of current residential address*
● Utilities notice (electricity, gas, water, telephone or internet bill)
● Bank notice
● Rental contract or rates notice

*Evidence of first arrival in Australia and your present country of citizenship*

● Passport or travel document with visa such as a Document for Travel to Australia,
PLO56 (M56), Titre de Voyage

*Documents for children under 16 years of age*

● Full birth certificate or family registration document containing details of parent(s)
● Official evidence of change of name, if applicable
● Passport or travel document
● Guardianship, custody or adoption documents, if applicable_


----------



## JodyW (12 mo ago)

Anyone in Melbourne heard back for the upcoming ceremony this month? Mine is hitting the 8th month since the application was approved.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

JK684 said:


> as per the list of documents, Birth Certificate is required. The below list is from Citizenship interview appointment letter. I didn't have the birth certificate, so I uploaded my 10th class certificate and case officer specifically asked for this document during the interview (as it was uploaded as part of the application) and they were ok with this document.
> 
> *Documents table*
> _*Evidence of your birth name, date of birth, gender*
> ...



@JK684 - You mean 10th class certificate was requested during interview as it was uploaded (and not Birth certificate) ?


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

JodyW said:


> Anyone in Melbourne heard back for the upcoming ceremony this month? Mine is hitting the 8th month since the application was approved.


I'm from Melbourne too but just got approved last month. I thought the backlog was cleared with online ceremonies last year. Can I ask which council you're from? Hearing you've been waiting for 8 months have now dashed my hopes of a quick ceremony turn around 😥😢


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

JodyW said:


> Anyone in Melbourne heard back for the upcoming ceremony this month? Mine is hitting the 8th month since the application was approved.


What city council are you in?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

*[UPDATE]* VIC Applicants upto 4 Jan 2021 have today received invitations.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

bym007 said:


> *[UPDATE]* VIC Applicants upto 4 March 2021 have today received invitations.


Are you sure about this ? Immi tracker shows 4th Jan 2021 as the most recent update of appointment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sparsh412 said:


> Are you sure about this ? Immi tracker shows 4th Jan 2021 as the most recent update of appointment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 fixed now.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

A question on what happens after citizenship interview and approval. 

In the event that I need to move overseas for work after my citizenship is approved, can I come back later for the ceremony (within 12 month window of approval)? Or will the immi department know I am overseas and not send me a ceremony invite until I return to Australia?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

G'day everyone

We recently got approved and just wanted to know what is the process linking our applications to have our ceremonies together. At the time of application we requested our ceremonies as different and not together. 

Cheers!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

shank2690 said:


> G'day everyone
> 
> We recently got approved and just wanted to know what is the process linking our applications to have our ceremonies together. At the time of application we requested our ceremonies as different and not together.
> 
> Cheers!


Please call the citizenship helpline and provide the application reference numbers and ask them to link it to have ceremony together.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Quick update guys. Got an invite today. VIC, Jan 12th 2021


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> fixed now.


Vic Candidates till Jan 12th 2021 got invites! Hopefully they don't stop now jus like last week


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BahamaBaby said:


> A question on what happens after citizenship interview and approval.
> 
> In the event that I need to move overseas for work after my citizenship is approved, can I come back later for the ceremony (within 12 month window of approval)? Or will the immi department know I am overseas and not send me a ceremony invite until I return to Australia?


As they are responsible for the immigration counters at airports also, they would be well aware you are out of the country
Chances of getting an invite while you are out is negligible 
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Quick update guys. Got an invite today. VIC, Jan 12th 2021


Congratulations.

What interview date are you are getting currently ?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Trr said:


> I didn't have my Birth Certificate and I got my application approved. And personally, I don't think there is a need to run from pillar to post unless you are NB ;-)
> 
> @shanish , you are correct, link quoted in my post is not from DHA, you can ignore that, I don't have any direct link to the DHA site saying the same. My suggestion is based purely on my personal experience.


You don’t need birth certificate unless you have one. And for Indians- passport, consulate issued birth certificate, class 10th mark sheet mentioning parents name is sufficient, the document you submitted during PR holds good for proving your DOB. 

At least 5 of my friends have got approval without birth certificate submitted. 

Not sure why it has been made such a hue n cry matter. May be some individuals had to strip to obtain one so they want it to be rule but it is NOT.

Well- leaving it here.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

bym007 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> What interview date are you are getting currently ?


Got it for April 12. Had it rescheduled to May since I am traveling end of this month.


----------



## Mental (Jul 7, 2016)

Passed my Citizenship test 100% test was at Centrelink will have to wait for approval


----------



## lenin (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

I have got the citizenship approval 4 days back but waiting for the ceremony, In my surname/last name, i have a space in my Indian Passport for example instead of "Vijaykumar" i have like " Vijay Kumar" so all my Australia documents like Aus driving license, Medicare has the same space in my surname.

Is there any difference to changing my name to update to have without space in my surname before ceremony or after ceremony?

Which option is better to do the name change before or after ceremony ? please suggest.

Also, If I apply for the name change now(currently waiting for ceremony), do I have to update all the documents in the immi portal with new name? How the process would be? Do they go and re-check everything (Polica verification and etc)?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

JK684 said:


> as per the list of documents, Birth Certificate is required. The below list is from Citizenship interview appointment letter. I didn't have the birth certificate, so I uploaded my 10th class certificate and case officer specifically asked for this document during the interview (as it was uploaded as part of the application) and they were ok with this document.
> 
> *Documents table[/B
> *


*

Hi JK, did your 10th mark sheet have any of your
Parents names mentioned. Reason I ask is. My wife doesn’t have a birth certificate but has the DOB on her 10th mark sheet but parent name not mentioned on it.I checked my 10th mark sheet and it also doesn’t have parent name but had DOB .*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lenin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the citizenship approval 4 days back but waiting for the ceremony, In my surname/last name, i have a space in my Indian Passport for example instead of "Vijaykumar" i have like " Vijay Kumar" so all my Australia documents like Aus driving license, Medicare has the same space in my surname.
> 
> ...


If you change your name after the ceremony, you will have to pay and get a new citizenship certificate
So if you wish to change your name, it’s best you do it before the ceremony
Cheers


----------



## Marzzz (Jan 9, 2017)

lenin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the citizenship approval 4 days back but waiting for the ceremony, In my surname/last name, i have a space in my Indian Passport for example instead of "Vijaykumar" i have like " Vijay Kumar" so all my Australia documents like Aus driving license, Medicare has the same space in my surname.
> 
> ...


My two cents: I had to change my name recently after citizenship approval (remove middle name to make it match my driving licence). I sent an email to [email protected], explaining the details and why the name has to change. They send back an email after 3 weeks and confirmed that they changed my name and the certificate will be printed with the updated one. I did not have to change anything on Immiaccount. I am still waiting for my ceremony at Blacktown City Council (could be 6-8 more month)


----------



## lenin (Aug 17, 2016)

NB said:


> wish to chang





Marzzz said:


> My two cents: I had to change my name recently after citizenship approval (remove middle name to make it match my driving licence). I sent an email to [email protected], explaining the details and why the name has to change. They send back an email after 3 weeks and confirmed that they changed my name and the certificate will be printed with the updated one. I did not have to change anything on Immiaccount. I am still waiting for my ceremony at Blacktown City Council (could be 6-8 more month)


Thanks for your information. I will also send an email with the reason...May i know what document i need to send while sending an email? What all are the documents you submitted to them ? 

It will be good if you tell the details.


----------



## Marzzz (Jan 9, 2017)

lenin said:


> Thanks for your information. I will also send an email with the reason...May i know what document i need to send while sending an email? What all are the documents you submitted to them ?
> 
> It will be good if you tell the details.


I attached my driving licence and travel document. The name on my licence matched the updated name ( it also did not have my middle name) so it was sufficient evidence. No forms or additional details needed in my case. It would not hurt to call home affairs to explain your situation and they can advice you. In all likelihood, if your name is correct on you licence, they will ask you to do the same


----------



## lenin (Aug 17, 2016)

Marzzz said:


> I attached my driving licence and travel document. The name on my licence matched the updated name ( it also did not have my middle name) so it was sufficient evidence. No forms or additional details needed in my case. It would not hurt to call home affairs to explain your situation and they can advice you. In all likelihood, if your name is correct on you licence, they will ask you to do the same


Thanks again... My all Australian documents having space in my surname except my current Australian company certificate, rental bond & EB receipt but rest of Aus docs like Aus driving license, Medicare, Indian passport having a space...Also my indian docs like Aadhaar card, PAN card, Indian driving license having no space....

Let me send an email with all Indian & Aus docs which has no space in it and lets see whether they are agreeing or not. If not then whatever docs they ask, i will have to submit..


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi everyone

This marks my 100th post in the forum!
Very happy to let you know that we have received our citizenship this week. My Timeline:
apply & test invite: July 2021 | Exam & Approved: Sep 2021 | Invitation: Feb 2022 | Ceremony: March 2022
spouse timeline:
apply: July 2021, test invite: Aug 2021 | Exam: Sep 2021, Approved: Oct 2021 | Invitation: Feb 2022 | Ceremony: March 2022

Thank you all for your valuable suggestions. It's time to apply for the passport. good luck with yours!

regards
Pabna


----------



## Kashi kashi (11 mo ago)

pabna said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This marks my 100th post in the forum!
> Very happy to let you know that we have received our citizenship this week. My Timeline:
> ...


Congrats Pabna!


Mental said:


> Passed my Citizenship test 100% test was at Centrelink will have to wait for approval


Congrats


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Anyone has got the citizenship ceremony for March 26 (Blacktown council). Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## Marzzz (Jan 9, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone has got the citizenship ceremony for March 26 (Blacktown council). Please let me know
> 
> Thanks


I am waiting for the ceremony invite (Blacktown Council) and did not receive an invite yet, however, I got my approval on 17 January so it may be early.


----------



## rakesh2962 (10 mo ago)

Hi All

Can anyone update the ceremony invite for *hume council*? My timelines are: received invite in May 2021 & Test given and passed on 20 dec 2021 because of covid delay. now waiting for online ceremony only. thank you.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

rakesh2962 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone update the ceremony invite for *hume council*? My timelines are: received invite in May 2021 & Test given and passed on 20 dec 2021 because of covid delay. now waiting for online ceremony only. thank you.


Do let us know if you know the timeline for hume city council.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Marzzz said:


> I am waiting for the ceremony invite (Blacktown Council) and did not receive an invite yet, however, I got my approval on 17 January so it may be early.


I heard people who got approval on First week of Jan -22 got ceremony done in feb end, yours should be next I believe.

My case - Approved on 25-May-2021(Parramatta council) and moved to blacktown in Nov -21 and waiting for ceremony.


----------



## Qball (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone 👋🏻

I have a question that could really only be answered by actual experience, I hope someone here could enlighten me.

I applied for Citizenship from Victoria in October 2021. 

At the moment I'm considering to move to WA for work reasons, and it would be very good to take advantage of the shorter processing times for application.

However, I couldn't get any answers about how moving and changing address to a different state affects the application.

Does changing my address automatically "move me" to the WA queue? OR
Will my application only be processed (and then moved to WA) when my place in queue arrives in Victoria? (15 months after application to get an interview date at the moment)
An immigration agent wasn't sure of the answer either, and just suggested I fill a form 1022 (change of details) so that it triggers a case agent to look at those forms and "move my case" to WA. 

I could always cancel my old citizenship request and re-apply with the new address in WA, but that seems extreme (and costly).

So I'm asking here - have you had an experience of moving to a different state (especially from Victoria during these crazy covid times) and have you gotten the date to an interview earlier as a result?

It would really help to know, and may even affect my decision to move or not.


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

rakesh2962 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone update the ceremony invite for *hume council*? My timelines are: received invite in May 2021 & Test given and passed on 20 dec 2021 because of covid delay. now waiting for online ceremony only. thank you.


You can call and check with the council. They seem to have 2 ceremonies each month as per the schedule on their website which is till June 2022.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Qball said:


> Hi everyone 👋🏻
> 
> I have a question that could really only be answered by actual experience, I hope someone here could enlighten me.
> 
> ...


Just furnish your updated details to DHA per procedure and that should be it. I don't think DHA processes the application any differently depending on your location. However there could be issues with finalising them based on state's directive on in-person interview and tests. I would not recommend cancelling the application and launching it once again.

All the best.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey guys,

Anyone here from Darebin council Victoria that has recently received invite for ceremony or is waitingforinvitation?
Given that Darebin has been stripped of citizenship ceremony rights, I was hoping to get a scope of what the queue and waiting times are like.
And which council I'll probably be sent to.
DHA helpline wasn't very helpful when I called them.

Would appreciate some response and shared experiences 👍 
Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

My experience and not quoting anything official.
I moved from NSW to SA . Applied June -21 and moved to SA Dec-21 and updated new address and supporting documents.I got my invite for appointment on 11-Feb-22 which was a few weeks later from applicants in NSW who applied in the same month as me. So I believe application gets picked up in state you applied and they see the address update and then move it to the new state. Then the new states process and timelines follows.Please also note the ceremony council was still the same in my application - NSW and the officer changed it to my new local council during the interview. This may or may not be the process as there is nothing on this as a official process anywhere and others who have had state change could comment based on their experience.




Qball said:


> Hi everyone 👋🏻
> 
> I have a question that could really only be answered by actual experience, I hope someone here could enlighten me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raq (10 mo ago)

Hi All,
I was wondering if anyone on this forum could help me with my query:
Where do I upload my police certificates docs, and other docs that are not listed in the required or recommended section? 

You help would be much appreciated.
Kind regards


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

ravirockz said:


> I heard people who got approval on First week of Jan -22 got ceremony done in feb end, yours should be next I believe.
> 
> My case - Approved on 25-May-2021(Parramatta council) and moved to blacktown in Nov -21 and waiting for ceremony.


Hi, how do you get moved to blacktown council? When picking a ceremony venue during application, only parramatta and sydney council was available.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Raq said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering if anyone on this forum could help me with my query:
> Where do I upload my police certificates docs, and other docs that are not listed in the required or recommended section?
> 
> ...


Attach documents> Other documents


----------



## Humi (Oct 24, 2021)

Anyone from Willoughby council waiting for ceremony? Got approved in 1st week of jan 2022. Still waiting for ceremony invite.


----------



## Raq (10 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Attach documents> Other documents


Where do I find that?


----------



## andytoaussie (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, I just received an email asking to confirm details for the citizenship ceremony and my husband hasn't received it. The details confirmation form also mentions ''not linked'' ( please see picture below). I was wondering if this refers to the link between our applications or is it not relevant? Appreciate any advice anyone can provide. TIA


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Raq said:


> Where do I find that?


Login into immi account and you will find it


----------



## Raq (10 mo ago)

Raq said:


> Where do I find that?





vinodn007 said:


> Login into immi account and you will find it


Sorry to bother you. I have filled my form on immi account. I have uploaded the required and recommended docs. However, there is no *Attach documents> Other documents. *


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Raq said:


> Sorry to bother you. I have filled my form on immi account. I have uploaded the required and recommended docs. However, there is no *Attach documents> Other documents. *


Login into immiaccount> click view details button> under actions you will see Attach documents> click that and then you will see other documents


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Login into immiaccount> click view details button> under actions you will see Attach documents> click that and then you will see other documents


Hi All

I have lost my job last friday. Just wanted to know if not working affect citizenship application and cause delays in approvals.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ricky_all said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have lost my job last friday. Just wanted to know if not working affect citizenship application and cause delays in approvals.


Sorry to hear and to answer your question, no it doesn't affect as being employed is not a criteria to acquire citizenship by Conferral.

All the best..!


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> Sorry to hear and to answer your question, no it doesn't affect as being employed is not a criteria to acquire citizenship by Conferral.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks for confirming. Someone told me that they also look at these internally. So thought of confirming.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ricky_all said:


> Someone told me that they also look at these internally.


No idea why would DHA care about it, as long as one is not involved in any suspicious actitvities.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ricky_all said:


> Thanks for confirming. Someone told me that they also look at these internally. So thought of confirming.


If that was true, many spouse' who are home makers would never get Citizenship, so obviously that notion is not correct. Of course they may check your taxes within ATO, which may potentially give away your employment status, that does not influence your Citizenship. Also losing your job doesn't mean that you are ineligible for another one.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Now back to the main topic, I am hoping DHA sends out invitations in VIC today, as it has been a quiet few days now.


----------



## MU AR (10 mo ago)

Hello Everyone 

my citizenship test was on 21st Feb.
passed with 100 percent.

i haven’t received any email yet?
How much time it takes for approval and is anyone in the same boat?

Thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

MU AR said:


> i haven’t received any email yet?


It can take a bit of time. Some people have reportedly waited for days, weeks, even months.


----------



## MU AR (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> It can take a bit of time. Some people have reportedly waited for days, weeks, even months.


Do you know why it takes long for some people. And is there any way to check how long this would take?

Thanks


----------



## MU AR (10 mo ago)

Is there anyone in this Forum still waiting for approval after the test? Kindly Share the timeline.

Thanks


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

MU AR said:


> Is there anyone in this Forum still waiting for approval after the test? Kindly Share the timeline.
> 
> Thanks


I am waiting my test was on 4th march


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

amebadha said:


> @JK684 - You mean 10th class certificate was requested during interview as it was uploaded (and not Birth certificate) ?


Yes the case officer verified my 10th class certificate. But again it depends on the officer I think. For my wife, a different officer didn't check her 10th class certificate.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> *Hi JK, did your 10th mark sheet have any of your
> Parents names mentioned. Reason I ask is. My wife doesn’t have a birth certificate but has the DOB on her 10th mark sheet but parent name not mentioned on it.I checked my 10th mark sheet and it also doesn’t have parent name but had DOB .*


Yes my parent's names are there in the 10th mark sheet / certificate. Same for my wife also (which is a different board from mine).


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Has anyone who applied after 12 Jan 2021 get invites for tests and interview.


----------



## MU AR (10 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> I am waiting my test was on 4th march


 Lets keep each other updated.


----------



## MU AR (10 mo ago)

Is there anyone in this Forum still waiting for approval after the test? 
Or has got approved recently 

Kindly Share the timeline.

Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

JK684 said:


> Yes my parent's names are there in the 10th mark sheet / certificate. Same for my wife also (which is a different board from mine).


Thanks!


----------



## yacoub alrihani (10 mo ago)

ssood143 said:


> I just noticed that after I have submitted my application for citizenship, I see the following message displayed when i login and see the details of the application.
> 
> *Important information*
> _*This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.*_
> ...





ssood143 said:


> being displayed. Is it the way the system works. Are





ssood143 said:


> I just noticed that after I have submitted my application for citizenship, I see the following message displayed when i login and see the details of the application.
> 
> *Important information*
> _*This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.*_
> ...


I have got the same message but I don't know if this means if there's something missed or not !!!!!!
Any advice ?????


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

yacoub alrihani said:


> I have got the same message but I don't know if this means if there's something missed or not !!!!!!
> Any advice ?????


This is a standard message and if you have uploaded all documents then you may ignore it.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ssood143 said:


> I just noticed that after I have submitted my application for citizenship, I see the following message displayed when i login and see the details of the application.
> 
> *Important information*
> _*This application for Australian citizenship by conferral has been successfully submitted to the department.*_
> ...


This is a standard message and if you have uploaded all documents then you may ignore it.


----------



## Raq (10 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Login into immiaccount> click view details button> under actions you will see Attach documents> click that and then you will see other documents


It does not show and immi phone just keeps you waiting in a queue all day. This is what is there on my account. There is no * click view details button> under actions you will see Attach documents>
This is all that I can see: 







*


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Raq said:


> It does not show and immi phone just keeps you waiting in a queue all day. This is what is there on my account. There is no * click view details button> under actions you will see Attach documents>
> This is all that I can see:
> View attachment 101254
> *


Here you go!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Raq said:


> It does not show and immi phone just keeps you waiting in a queue all day. This is what is there on my account. There is no * click view details button> under actions you will see Attach documents>
> This is all that I can see:
> View attachment 101254
> *


Have you submitted your application? Other documents does not appear unless you submit the application fully AFAIK.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Have you submitted your application? Other documents does not appear unless you submit the application fully AFAIK.


Good point! I assumed all along that he has submitted the application.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

According to myimmitracker, someone applied from 25 Sep 21 in NSW already received their interview invite. My partner and I applied earlier in Sep but haven't got the invitations. Finger cross that we'll receive them soon.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

randomizer said:


> According to myimmitracker, someone applied from 25 Sep 21 in NSW already received their interview invite. My partner and I applied earlier in Sep but haven't got the invitations. Finger cross that we'll receive them soon.


Same here my partner applied on 18-sep 2021 and still waiting


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

My friend applied on Sep 19, 2021 in NSW and got his interview done today. He received the invite on March 7th.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My friend applied on Sep 19, 2021 in NSW and got his interview done today. He received the invite on March 7th.


He was able to find an interview in 2 days. Impressive


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

randomizer said:


> He was able to find an interview in 2 days


There are quite a few who preponed their interview appointments to within a few days.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone got ceremony invite for blacktown council - for March 26


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

What is the capacity of a normal ceremony compared to an online ceremony?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

eddy_1986 said:


> What is the capacity of a normal ceremony compared to an online ceremony?


Online ceremony is 1-on-1, isnt it?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

eddy_1986 said:


> What is the capacity of a normal ceremony compared to an online ceremony?


Normal ceremony depends on council. If you follow the other thread, parramatta has published to hold in-person ceremony for 300 persons at once. Online is 1-to1 and how many they conduct per day and how frequently is not in the open.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi guys,
Just looking for some insights. I have applied for the citizenship and waiting for an invite to attend the interview and test. I'm planning to travel overseas for a month to see my parents in April. I'm just wondering if they pick up my application while I am overseas, will they give me an invitation to attend the interview?. I'm planning to attach my confirmed return ticket as well, would that make any difference?.
It'll be great if someone can share their experiences or opinions please?.


----------



## Coco Chanel (11 mo ago)

MU AR said:


> Is there anyone in this Forum still waiting for approval after the test?
> Or has got approved recently
> 
> Kindly Share the timeline.
> ...


Hi, I applied second week of september 2021 in NSW and still waiting for the test appointment date. Not sure if there will be further delays. Anyone was communicated his test date?


----------



## Coco Chanel (11 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Same here my partner applied on 18-sep 2021 and still waiting


Applied 13 september 2021 NSW and still waiting to be communicated the test date. But i guess some are already receiving the invite for the test


----------



## solobandits (Dec 20, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Normal ceremony depends on council. If you follow the other thread, parramatta has published to hold in-person ceremony for 300 persons at once. Online is 1-to1 and how many they conduct per day and how frequently is not in the open.


Hi @fugitive_4u, could you please share link of other thread mentioned above about Parramatta council?

TIA


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have been visiting this forum for 7-8 years and been a member for 6 years.. Just wanted to take this opportunity to thank the entire community on this forum who have given their valuable inputs right from the decision to migrate to Australia, preparation for English tests, medicals for PR, job search and finally application for Citizenship.

Lately during the pandemic, this forum has not been as lively as it used to be prior to the pandemic. Just wanted to add bit of a flavor that has been missing for a long time.

Recently took the pledge to become an Australian citizen at a well organized in-person ceremony and I can confidently say that all the hard work has been worth it. Taking the final step of the immigration journey is magical, especially at an in-person ceremony.

For those who are curious about timelines, it took 5 months to get a test invite + approval and 11 months to attend the ceremony, so overall 16 months end to end, residing in Sydney.

Again, I would like to thank everyone that has helped over the years. This is an amazing forum with so many helpful people and I sincerely wish that the forum becomes as lively again as it used to be. Good luck to all and just one piece of advice, when in doubt, consult a MARA agent.

Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

I am waiting for approval, my timeline- application lodged -nov 2020 , test and interview 04/03/2022 , Victoria, still waiting for approval and ceremony


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

eddy_1986 said:


> What is the capacity of a normal ceremony compared to an online ceremony?


For Blacktown City council, it was 157 in a recent online ceremony.



https://www.blacktown.nsw.gov.au/News-Media/More-than-150-new-citizens-call-Blacktown-City-home


----------



## MODXB (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Any idea what’s the average waiting time in SA!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

solobandits said:


> Hi @fugitive_4u, could you please share link of other thread mentioned above about Parramatta council?
> 
> TIA


See this page









Citizenship Ceremony - Parramatta Council


Nothing...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abc8959 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been visiting this forum for 7-8 years and been a member for 6 years.. Just wanted to take this opportunity to thank the entire community on this forum who have given their valuable inputs right from the decision to migrate to Australia, preparation for English tests, medicals for PR, job search and finally application for Citizenship.
> 
> Lately during the pandemic, this forum has not been as lively as it used to be prior to the pandemic. Just wanted to add bit of a flavor that has been missing for a long time.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and to add what you mentioned...

Forum will become lively as soon as Immigration resumes. A major PAUSE on immigration has been the primary cause why this forum has been dull as many aspirants have lost hope or are just waiting hopelessly.

All the best..!


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

does anyone wait for the ceremony in Mosman council? what's your timeline?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

*[UPDATE]* My friends from VIC (12 Jan 2021 applicants) received their interview invitations on 10/March/2022, so although tracker did not show any movement for VIC applicants, invitations are definitely going out.

They received interview date on 31/March/2022.


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> *[UPDATE]* My friends from VIC (12 Jan 2021 applicants) received their interview invitations on 10/March/2022, so although tracker did not show any movement for VIC applicants, invitations are definitely going out.
> 
> They received interview date on 31/March/2022.


Thank you!


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey all, has anyone had any experience with the below?

I've just applied for citizenship (not yet had my interview), and my work has just informed me that my role is moving to Singapore and they are wanting me to move there for a few years for a transfer. The intent is not to be permanent as I want to settle in Australia. They anticipate the role to be 2 years before moving back to Australia.

Does anyone know what to do in this situation? I don't think the Department will necessarily expedite me, but wasn't sure if there was anyone who experienced this. I know you have to be in the country for the ceremony and the approval / interview.

Thanks all!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

markdaniels said:


> Does anyone know what to do in this situation? I don't think the Department will necessarily expedite me


Why dont you ask the DHA? Worse case scenario, they will refuse, but its worth trying.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

markdaniels said:


> Hey all, has anyone had any experience with the below?
> 
> I've just applied for citizenship (not yet had my interview), and my work has just informed me that my role is moving to Singapore and they are wanting me to move there for a few years for a transfer. The intent is not to be permanent as I want to settle in Australia. They anticipate the role to be 2 years before moving back to Australia.
> 
> ...


Best you could do is delay your move until a decision is made on your application. You will need to work this out with your employer and can ask for approximately 6 months lead time.
It is then dependent on your local council who will notify you of your ceremony, by when you can plan a visit to have your ceremony conducted and passports arranged for, by taking leave of absence with your job.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Yes poor timing indeed. My work is aware I've applied for citizenship but nonetheless they want me to relocate sooner than six months. They'd absolutely support me coming back for a test / ceremony, but I know the challenge is you have to be physically in country for the invitations, etc.

I guess I'll call DoHA tomorrow but I suspect they'll tell me to wait my turn...which does me no good.

Hoping someone else in the forum had something similar!


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Does the citizenship test invites are sent out if the applicant is outside Australia?.

Thank you


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

What is usually the basis on how they send test invitations? I can see latest invitation was sep 20, 2021 in immitracker for NSW. I applied before that but still did not get any invite.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

darktranquillity said:


> Does the citizenship test invites are sent out if the applicant is outside Australia?.
> 
> Thank you


No, DHA does not send invites if you are outside Australia at the time of making a decision on your application AFAIK


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

emboon said:


> What is usually the basis on how they send test invitations? I can see latest invitation was sep 20, 2021 in immitracker for NSW. I applied before that but still did not get any invite.


The basis of sending test invites is when your application is finalised and only a Citizenship test and manual verification of documents remain. There is a common misconception / assumption amongst applicants that if he/she applied with me, then we both should get the invite at the same time. Absolutely NOT..! It depends on circumstances surrounding "YOU" as an individual and how well some of the govt arms (like RMS, Health, Revenue, Police etc) respond to DHA on your background verification and obviously how well the assigned CO does his job in processing your file.


----------



## solobandits (Dec 20, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> See this page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

darktranquillity said:


> Does the citizenship test invites are sent out if the applicant is outside Australia?.


I believe no.


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All,

Is anyone aware for the Citizenship Application for 2022 (NSW) timelines. 

We had applied for Citizenship Application in Feb 2022. 

Thanks


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

Citizenship Ceremony Invitation Received
Applicant: My 17 year old child
Applied date: 11 July 2021
Approval date: 23 August 2021
Council: Monash City Council VIC
Ceremony date: 11 April 2022 at Monash University, Clayton Campus

My wife (+under 16 child) and I also applied on the same date (11 July 2021) and are still awaiting our interview / test date. My 17 year old child had no interview / test... the petition was approved directly on 23 August 2021.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ashar19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone aware for the Citizenship Application for 2022 (NSW) timelines.
> 
> ...


I think around 6 to 7 months to get a test invite for most of the applications, but it may vary on a case to case basis.


----------



## Mental (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All,

Any applicant here is from Wingecarribee Shire Council NSW?


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

OK, so I just received the greatest shock of my life 😄😄😀.
My application was approved on the 23rd of February. Given the delays in Vic, I was expecting ceremony nothing sooner than July.
However, I've just been invited for ceremony on the 12th of April 2022 😄😃😀


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Chinny50 said:


> OK, so I just received the greatest shock of my life 😄😄😀.
> My application was approved on the 23rd of February. Given the delays in Vic, I was expecting ceremony nothing sooner than July.
> However, I've just been invited for ceremony on the 12th of April 2022 😄😃😀


Awesome Bud! Good Luck!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Chinny50 said:


> Given the delays in Vic


I dont think thats true... Once approved, there are interview appointments available, usually within 2-3 weeks in Vic currently.


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I just got my invite for interview and booked for tomorrow. They are asking for at least three documents that collectively show your photograph, signature, current
residential address, date of birth, birth name and gender. I only have Driving License, medicare and utility bills. But how do I provide my gender?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MayGup said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my invite for interview and booked for tomorrow. They are asking for at least three documents that collectively show your photograph, signature, current
> residential address, date of birth, birth name and gender. I only have Driving License, medicare and utility bills. But how do I provide my gender?


You also have a passport which has your gender
Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

MayGup said:


> Awesome Bud! Good Luck!


Thanks mate


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

bym007 said:


> I dont think thats true... Once approved, there are interview appointments available, usually within 2-3 weeks in Vic currently.


I'm talking about ceremony mate. Already had my interview and test in Feb as per my post.


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> You also have a passport which has your gender
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

MayGup said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my invite for interview and booked for tomorrow. They are asking for at least three documents that collectively show your photograph, signature, current
> residential address, date of birth, birth name and gender. I only have Driving License, medicare and utility bills. But how do I provide my gender?


Congrats.. ur application date is 21 Jan 2021 right? Good luck for the interview


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Congrats.. ur application date is 21 Jan 2021 right? Good luck for the interview


Thanks 
Yup 21st jan. Got the invite today. Initial appointment was for 14 April, I rescheduled for tomorrow. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MayGup said:


> Thanks
> Yup 21st jan. Got the invite today. Initial appointment was for 14 April, I rescheduled for tomorrow. Fingers crossed 🤞


It’s really a shame that applicants are waiting for more then a year in VIC for a test invite and DHA prefers to just let them go waste
Cheers


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> It’s really a shame that applicants are waiting for more then a year in VIC for a test invite and DHA prefers to just let them go waste
> Cheers


Seriously so frustrating 😑


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> It’s really a shame that applicants are waiting for more then a year in VIC for a test invite and DHA prefers to just let them go waste
> Cheers


When have u applied?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuwind said:


> When have u applied?


May 21
Cheers


----------



## Gourav9042 (10 mo ago)

Hi All, I have applied Citizenship in March 2021 in Vic, haven't heard anything yet. Does anyone got any any update? Since which date it is covered? Any update. TIA.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Gourav9042 said:


> Hi All, I have applied Citizenship in March 2021 in Vic, haven't heard anything yet. Does anyone got any any update? Since which date it is covered? Any update. TIA.


Yesterday people till 21st Jan 2021 got their invite. 
For March 2021 I am expecting another one month or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gourav9042 (10 mo ago)

Sparsh412 said:


> Yesterday people till 21st Jan 2021 got their invite.
> For March 2021 I am expecting another one month or two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Mate for quick response.


----------



## TC2929 (Jul 20, 2020)

applied 19/9/2021 (PR: GTI)
got booked for an interview&test this morning, interview&test date: 2/5/2022 Sydney cbd


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Got my interview invitation, yay!

Regarding the doc to bring to the interview, I have my birth certificate in a different language. I have a translated copy, but it is a soft copy (pdf) only. Is that enough? Can I just print the pdf and bring it to the interview?


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

randomizer said:


> Got my interview invitation, yay!
> 
> Regarding the doc to bring to the interview, I have my birth certificate in a different language. I have a translated copy, but it is a soft copy (pdf) only. Is that enough? Can I just print the pdf and bring it to the interview?


Congratulations! Sorry I don’t have answer to your question, but could you please share your state and date of application lodgement ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Sparsh412 said:


> Congratulations! Sorry I don’t have answer to your question, but could you please share your state and date of application lodgement ?


Thanks. I am in NSW, applied mid Sep 2021


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

bym007 said:


> There are quite a few who preponed their interview appointments to within a few days.


Just got my invitation. No available time slot till May. Will see how "easy" it is to move forward the appointment as you said.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randomizer said:


> Just got my invitation. No available time slot till May. Will see how "easy" it is to move forward the appointment as you said.


You have to be persistent and keep trying without getting frustrated 
Try at odd hours also
Cheers


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

NB said:


> You have to be persistent and keep trying without getting frustrated
> Try at odd hours also
> Cheers


Thanks for the tip. I was able to find a slot after like 20 tries this afternoon


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

my citizenship is now approved. I am a VIC applicant. 
Application date 21 Jan 2021
Interview invite received 17 Mar 2022
Interview and test taken on 18 Mar 2022
Citizenship application approved 18 Mar 2022
I will call my council on Monday and speak to them about the ceremony.


----------



## jingalala (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I have finally received my invitation for the interview for 28 April 2022. I applied in Sep-2021 from NSW. Here are my questions:

1. I'm planning to travel to India between the 1st week of April until 1st week of May - which means I will not be available during the above date. 
2. I understand that the appointment can be rescheduled, is there a limit as to how many times can the interview be reschuedled? 
3. I have just registered my relationship as de-facto and submitted the application last week - do I need to inform this? If so, where do I update this? 
4. What do I do about my travel plan? Do I still proceed with my travel? If so, do I need to do anything? (Looking at this thread, it looks like usually a person who is leaving the country must attach relevant documentation if they are leaving the country - Is this a simple word document stating that we are leaving the country from this date to this date?) 
5. Do you think it might be better to have my interview done before I leave for India? 

Open to suggestions! 

Cheers!


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

jingalala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally received my invitation for the interview for 28 April 2022. I applied in Sep-2021 from NSW. Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

1.See if you can prepone the interview and test, it's always better. The option is there in the email. 
2.I'm not sure about the limit but why don't you schedule it for the day after your arrival date. 
3. Don't know 
4. Yes that would suffice. if I were you, I would also attach a copy of my return ticket.
5.yes 

Just keep in mind that, if you stay outside Australia for more than 90 days, you need get a police clearance certificate. 
Cheers!


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
Here’s my timeline (Melbourne, Victoria)

1. Citizenship application date 26.10.2020
2. Invitation recieved on 10.2.22 for test & interview 4.3.22- All went ok, they just checked my Indian passport and Victorian driver license, due to covid guidelines they had a screen in between me and DHA officer so lady there just checked what I have uploaded and had a quick look of my passport and Driver license over the screen. Additionally any criminal/police case pending question was asked. please pay attention to value section of the test…
3. Citizenship approval email received 18.3.2022 from minister of Immigration
4. Now waiting for ceremony email ( city of casey)


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Just a couple of questions, if some one has personal experience 

1) As COVID situation is pretty normalized, are virtual ceremonies still being conducted ? Any who has been offered virtual ceremony in last few weeks ?

2) Further what reasons would generally get you a VC?

3) Secondly, any one in Casey council, Melbourne ? How long it has been taking for a ceremony after approval (either virtual of physical) ?

Thank you.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Do you need all hard copy of files you have uploaded in application during the interview?


----------



## ss77 (10 mo ago)

What is the approximate waiting time for ceromancy after application is accepted, in Melbourne city council?


----------



## MU AR (10 mo ago)

Wowww!!! Finally. !!!!! 

Test on 21st Feb.
and approval today in the morning….! 19th March….

Now the last part for ceremony.

is there anyone from Hume Council waiting for ceremony kindly update

Thanks


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

MU AR said:


> Wowww!!! Finally. !!!!!
> 
> Test on 21st Feb.
> and approval today in the morning….! 19th March….
> ...


My test was on 4th march and still waiting for approval in Hume council


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Do you need to bring print out of movement records and utility bills to the citizenship interview?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emboon said:


> Do you need to bring print out of movement records and utility bills to the citizenship interview?


Is it really necessary to ask?
It’s a simple 1 page document
Just get it 
Cheers


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

NB said:


> Is it really necessary to ask?
> It’s a simple 1 page document
> Just get it
> Cheers


I am just asking because they said to bring original and photocopy is not accepted but these documents were provided electronically which means if I print them then they are good as photocopy right?


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Application date: 30th June 2021 from Melbourne. 

Status on Immi is still showing as Received. Anyone else on the same boat as me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emboon said:


> I am just asking because they said to bring original and photocopy is not accepted but these documents were provided electronically which means if I print them then they are good as photocopy right?


Yes


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

ss77 said:


> What is the approximate waiting time for ceromancy after application is accepted, in Melbourne city council?


My interview was 23/02. Application approved same day 23rd Feb. From Darebin council. 
Received invitation on 18/03 for ceremony on 12/4. Will be held in Parliament house East Melbourne. Which I believe is Melbourne city council. Darebin was stripped of ceremony rights, so I guess that's why mine was moved to MCC.
The timeline was pretty quick post test IMO.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi all, got two short questions.

1. Is it ok to have form 1195 signed 3 weeks before applying citizenship?
2. I haven’t leave australia since my permanent residency get granted, do I need to apply for overseas police certificate again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

czxbnb said:


> Hi all, got two short questions.
> 
> 1. Is it ok to have form 1195 signed 3 weeks before applying citizenship?
> 2. I haven’t leave australia since my permanent residency get granted, do I need to apply for overseas police certificate again?
> ...


1. Yes..no issues
2. NO Pcc
Cheers


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Heya Friends,

My TimeLines
Applied for Citizenship: 20/03/2022
Citizenship Test Center: Parramatta
Ceremony Council: Cumberland NSW.

Will keep posting any updates all the way. 

Thanks.


----------



## ivanf1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Would be interested to find out. When was your approval date? Mine on 11/02/2022



ss77 said:


> What is the approximate waiting time for ceromancy after application is accepted, in Melbourne city council?


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Is Immi Tracker down or offline? I am getting "Your connection is not private" error!


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Bawa G said:


> Is Immi Tracker down or offline? I am getting "Your connection is not private" error!


Same here


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

Hey Guys, Anyone from Cardinia Council on here? Spoke to the council today and they are no longer sure that they will have their citizenship ceremony in May as they don't have enough candidates right now to hold the ceremony for.


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

MayGup said:


> Hey Guys, Anyone from Cardinia Council on here? Spoke to the council today and they are no longer sure that they will have their citizenship ceremony in May as they don't have enough candidates right now to hold the ceremony for.


I am from a neighbour council. If you don't mind me asking, how long was between you were approved, and when they came back to you with the ceremony invite? I was approved in Jan 2022, but have not heard anything from the department


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Chinny50 said:


> My interview was 23/02. Application approved same day 23rd Feb. From Darebin council.
> Received invitation on 18/03 for ceremony on 12/4. Will be held in Parliament house East Melbourne


Congrats! Did you try to request a VC ?


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

CODeRUS said:


> I am from a neighbour council. If you don't mind me asking, how long was between you were approved, and when they came back to you with the ceremony invite? I was approved in Jan 2022, but have not heard anything from the department


Hi, I only got approved on 18.03.2022. I had checked on 17.03.2022 on my council's page and the next ceremony was scheduled for 17.05.2022 7pm onwards but this morning it was changed to say May ceremony dated TBD and the next is on 28.07.2022. 
So me being me I called them and asked why had the May date being changed to TBD and the lady advised they didn't have enough candidates at this stage to schedule a ceremony in May and they won't do it for like 2-3 candidates. Which is fair enough under normal circumstances but it sucks because I applied in Jan 2021 so I don't want to wait any longer to have this entire process over with.


----------



## pitt2022 (10 mo ago)

Does anyone knows, after approval do I need to be physically present in Australia to be invited to ceremony?


----------



## MayGup (12 mo ago)

pitt2022 said:


> Does anyone knows, after approval do I need to be physically present in Australia to be invited to ceremony?


I am not sure if one needs to be in Australia to attend the ceremony but I did read on immi website that once a citizenship ceremony is done, the PR is over and one needs an Australian passport to enter Australia or make sure one has a Resident Return Visa.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

My partner and I did the tests on the same day, but only one got approved on the same day, the other is still waiting. It's pretty weird as our applications are almost identical...


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

MayGup said:


> I am not sure if one needs to be in Australia to attend the ceremony but I did read on immi website that once a citizenship ceremony is done, the PR is over and one needs an Australian passport to enter Australia or make sure one has a Resident Return Visa.


Yes you need an Australian passport to travel once ceremony is done, no validity for PR or RRV after you officially become citizen.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

pitt2022 said:


> Does anyone knows, after approval do I need to be physically present in Australia to be invited to ceremony?


Yes you need to be present here because they will be definitely aware if you are overseas. and I am not sure if you will get ceremony invite if you are abroad. and you need to take the ceremony within 12 months of approval, otherwise the approval will be canceled (unless you have a valid reason for exception).


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks ceremony wait times have come down a little bit since the update last month 😀 






Citizenship processing times


Check the current processing times for citizenship applications




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





From date of approval to ceremony (for 25% applications) - came down from 4 months to 3 months

From date of approval to ceremony (for 50% applications) - came down from 6 months to 5 months

From date of approval to ceremony (for 75% applications) - came down from 8 months to 7 months

From date of approval to ceremony (for 90% applications) - no change


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

CODeRUS said:


> Congrats! Did you try to request a VC ?


Thanks. 
No, I didn't. 
Just got the invite from the department.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Any idea WhTs happening with immitracker website? Hasn’t worked for me all day


----------



## ss77 (10 mo ago)

account444 said:


> Application date: 30th June 2021 from Melbourne.
> 
> Status on Immi is still showing as Received. Anyone else on the same boat as me?


Currently Jan 2021 applicants got interviews. So, I personally, think it might take some more time to come till June applicants.


----------



## ss77 (10 mo ago)

Chinny50 said:


> My interview was 23/02. Application approved same day 23rd Feb. From Darebin council.
> Received invitation on 18/03 for ceremony on 12/4. Will be held in Parliament house East Melbourne. Which I believe is Melbourne city council. Darebin was stripped of ceremony rights, so I guess that's why mine was moved to MCC.
> The timeline was pretty quick post test IMO.


Thank you Chinny


----------



## ss77 (10 mo ago)

.


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

BahamaBaby said:


> Any idea WhTs happening with immitracker website? Hasn’t worked for me all day


it's cracked down, unfortunately


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

JK684 said:


> Looks ceremony wait times have come down a little bit since the update last month 😀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cases holding in hand also dropped from 144k to 140k. sounds like speeding up in same way, not bad.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

EricTang said:


> cases holding in hand also dropped from 144k to 140k. sounds like speeding up in same way, not bad.


VIC has picked up pace
Cheers


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

EricTang said:


> it's cracked down, unfortunately


My immi tracker is up now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

I am a newbie to this forum. I have got an additional document request for a birth certificate (provided). How long does it take to receive the test invite (just an estimate)?. Application submitted: Jan 3, 2022. Additional doc request: Mar 16, 2022. Doc Submitted: Mar 19, 2022. NSW, Newcastle.


----------



## rahul.iem (May 2, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> I am a newbie to this forum. I have got an additional document request for a birth certificate (provided). How long does it take to receive the test invite (just an estimate)?. Application submitted: Jan 3, 2022. Additional doc request: Mar 16, 2022. Doc Submitted: Mar 19, 2022. NSW, Newcastle.


Isn’t that strange ? They didn’t accept your passport and national id like Adhaar as your birth certificate ?

NSW has invited until Sep 21. So it’s going to be 6 months wait from now.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

rahul.iem said:


> Isn’t that strange ? They didn’t accept your passport and national id like Adhaar as your birth certificate?
> 
> NSW has invited until Sep 21. So it’s going to be 6 months wait from now.


I didn't provide aadhar card when filling out the application. I notice that my application has been processed in the regional citizenship office, QLD, Brisbane. Is this normal? 6 months wait time should be fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.iem said:


> Isn’t that strange ? They didn’t accept your passport and national id like Adhaar as your birth certificate ?
> 
> NSW has invited until Sep 21. So it’s going to be 6 months wait from now.


There is nothing strange
A birth certificate is what they insist on, and if you don’t have it, then grudgingly they may or may not accept passport and AAdhaar
Cheers


----------



## MU AR (10 mo ago)

Hello Everyone 

My wife applied Citizenship VIA Paper application obviously she is on PR at the moment.

She has applied for her New passport as the current Passport was about to expire.

Could you please guide on how to change the passport details so that it can reflect on PR as well as citizenship application.

please guide

Note Cannot update Online as PR was applied via agent and Citizenship Via paper Application

Thanks


----------



## syam562 (Dec 11, 2015)

Chinny50 said:


> My interview was 23/02. Application approved same day 23rd Feb. From Darebin council.
> Received invitation on 18/03 for ceremony on 12/4. Will be held in Parliament house East Melbourne. Which I believe is Melbourne city council. Darebin was stripped of ceremony rights, so I guess that's why mine was moved to MCC.
> The timeline was pretty quick post test IMO.


Did you request for citizenship ceremony?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

MU AR said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My wife applied Citizenship VIA Paper application obviously she is on PR at the moment.
> 
> ...


Update in your immi account....


----------



## MU AR (10 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Update in your immi account....


Hey Mudassar but i applied Via paper application


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> There is nothing strange
> A birth certificate is what they insist on, and if you don’t have it, then grudgingly they may or may not accept passport and AAdhaar
> Cheers


In my case, they specifically ask to provide the 12th standard mark sheet or birth document or aadhar card to continue processing. However, I got this request from the Brisbane office, although I am based in Newcastle, NSW. Is it the case for others as well?


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

gsaianandh said:


> In my case, they specifically ask to provide the 12th standard mark sheet or birth document or aadhar card to continue processing. However, I got this request from the Brisbane office, although I am based in Newcastle, NSW. Is it the case for others as well?


So this is good that they offered option to you to provide either Birth certificate or Aadhar or 12 marksheet, which I have not heard before.

I am not sure for your other question.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> In my case, they specifically ask to provide the 12th standard mark sheet or birth document or aadhar card to continue processing. However, I got this request from the Brisbane office, although I am based in Newcastle, NSW. Is it the case for others as well?


Now a days, as all applications are digitised, they can be processed at any centre in Australia depending on the work load to make optimum use of the resources 
Cheers


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Now a days, as all applications are digitised, they can be processed at any centre in Australia depending on the work load to make optimum use of the resources
> Cheers


That makes sense. My first additional request was on Mar 12, 2022 and second one on Mar 16, 2022. It looks like that they are working efficiently. May be QLD has less number of applications to process, probably.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

MU AR said:


> Hey Mudassar but i applied Via paper application


Download Paper form 929 if you do not have immi aco****...


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

syam562 said:


> Did you request for citizenship ceremony?


No, I didn't. 
I just got the invitation email as mentioned. 

Cheers


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

I got my approval today for citizenship


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

Garrydeol said:


> I got my approval today for citizenship


which date was your test?


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

My timeline is = application lodged - nov 2020 , test date - 04/03/2022 , approval- 24/03/2022 , waiting for ceremony, whittlesea council vic


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

singhk.2013 said:


> which date was your test?


04/03/2022


----------



## irfan.ahamed (Nov 22, 2021)

Folks, I applied for citizenship in Jan 2021 from Victoria, I recieved the invitation for test and interview now in March 2022. In the meanwhile, the overseas PCC's that I submitted at the time of application from different countries have expired. Should I have to reapply again?


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

irfan.ahamed said:


> Folks, I applied for citizenship in Jan 2021 from Victoria, I recieved the invitation for test and interview now in March 2022. In the meanwhile, the overseas PCC's that I submitted at the time of application from different countries have expired. Should I have to reapply again?


if you have not travelled to those countries for ~90 days, you should be good.


----------



## YoloBear (Dec 17, 2021)

irfan.ahamed said:


> Folks, I applied for citizenship in Jan 2021 from Victoria, I recieved the invitation for test and interview now in March 2022. In the meanwhile, the overseas PCC's that I submitted at the time of application from different countries have expired. Should I have to reapply again?


 Can I please ask the date of you application? Trying to see where VIC is at


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

YoloBear said:


> Can I please ask the date of you application? Trying to see where VIC is at


VIC is still processing end of Jan 2021 applications 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irfan.ahamed (Nov 22, 2021)

singhk.2013 said:


> if you have not travelled to those countries for ~90 days, you should be good.


Thanks a lot


----------



## irfan.ahamed (Nov 22, 2021)

YoloBear said:


> Can I please ask the date of you application? Trying to see where VIC is at


21st Jan 2021


----------



## YoloBear (Dec 17, 2021)

irfan.ahamed said:


> 21st Jan 2021


Thank you sir. 

Did you get the invite today?


----------



## irfan.ahamed (Nov 22, 2021)

YoloBear said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Did you get the invite today?


Received it on 17th march


----------



## neerav_vyas (Sep 28, 2021)

yasineqbal said:


> Hey all, i applied for citizenship on 9th June 2021 and added my child to my application. then i applied for my wife's too on same date.
> My wife has received the test invitation on 24th Dec 2021 and test is on 15th Feb 2022 for her.
> However mine and child's application is still in received state. I applied for parramatta council, nsw.
> Does anyone know what could be reason and when should i be expecting it or if anyone else faced any such situations before where husband/wife got the test invite but other didnt and how long did it take for the test invite to come for husband/wife?
> ...


Hey, which state are you in ? I applied on 14th-feb-2021 and still waiting for any response


----------



## neerav_vyas (Sep 28, 2021)

irfan.ahamed said:


> Folks, I applied for citizenship in Jan 2021 from Victoria, I recieved the invitation for test and interview now in March 2022. In the meanwhile, the overseas PCC's that I submitted at the time of application from different countries have expired. Should I have to reapply again?


Hey mate, I applied in Feb-2021 from VIC. Should I expect soon ?


----------



## neerav_vyas (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello, I applied for my citizenship in Feb-2021. Location VIC. I was wondering if there is someone in nearby date who has received response ?


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

No invite updates for Victoria this week.. last Friday invite for application on 28th Jan 2021. They keep going into sleeping zone 🤷‍♀️


----------



## neerav_vyas (Sep 28, 2021)

Kuwind said:


> No invite updates for Victoria this week.. last Friday invite for application on 28th Jan 2021. They keep going into sleeping zone 🤷‍♀️


Hey, thank you.. Atleast I can now hope I may get invite in April. Fingers crossed


----------



## fossil00 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello 
Did anyone receive invitation for citizenship ceremony to be held on 21st April 2022, in Adelaide city council, SA?
Thanks


----------



## fossil00 (Nov 20, 2021)

MODXB said:


> Hi everyone,
> Any idea what’s the average waiting time in SA!


From application to test invite, wait time about 50-60 days, less than 2 months.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

fossil00 said:


> From application to test invite, wait time about 50-60 days, less than 2 months.


Is it less than 6 months, to go from application to ceremony in SA?


----------



## fossil00 (Nov 20, 2021)

sreeramb93 said:


> Is it less than 6 months, to go from application to ceremony in SA?


As local council is responsible for the ceremony, the timelines will vary from council to council. My suggestion is to check the tracker to get an idea about the timelines.


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi,
does anyone know ceremony waiting time for Sydney city council, NSW ? Thanks.


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hello is there anyone from Hume Council please?

How Long is the wait? Anyone recently attended Ceremony?
kindly share the information. 



I cannot see any comments or information on Hume Council citizenship Ceremony..
Don't even know how far behind they are?

kindly let us know if your friend family relatives or yourself attended ceremony recently...at Hume ...............!!


Thanks in Advance


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hello is there anyone from Hume Council please?

How Long is the wait? Anyone recently attended Ceremony?
kindly share the information.



I cannot see any comments or information on Hume Council citizenship Ceremony..
Don't even know how far behind they are?

kindly let us know if your friend family relatives or yourself attended ceremony recently...at Hume ...............!!


Thanks in Advance


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

R-M said:


> Hello is there anyone from Hume Council please?
> 
> How Long is the wait? Anyone recently attended Ceremony?
> kindly share the information.
> ...


You can email or check with your council about the backlog ?


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> You can email or check with your council about the backlog ?


I called Hume Council and they said as soon as we get the list from the department we contact people for ceremonies
In short they don't carry any back logs.

and asked to contact the Department for any questions.

i am not sure how correct this is ? any one can comment on this?

Plus i have noticed there are not enough people from Hume council in these forums even in Immi Tracker as well.
They all are hiding or not keen to respond.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

R-M said:


> I called Hume Council and they said as soon as we get the list from the department we contact people for ceremonies
> In short they don't carry any back logs.
> 
> and asked to contact the Department for any questions.
> ...


I have a friend whose daughter was approved in October and still waiting for ceremony in Hume council. She was 17 back then(now 18).. no update. Started uni and would have been beneficial if had the citizenship..but no news


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

R-M said:


> Hello is there anyone from Hume Council please?
> 
> How Long is the wait? Anyone recently attended Ceremony?
> kindly share the information.
> ...


I am a VIC applicant (applied in June 2021, but have not received a test invite so far) from Wyndham council. I have purchased a house recently in Broadmeadows which is under Hume council, and I will be moving there in one or 2 months. So, I suppose I will be doing my ceremony at Hume city council by the time I get to that stage. Checking hume city council citizenship ceremony dates, I see below based on Citizenship Ceremonies :

Wednesday 26 January (Online)
Tuesday 8 February (Online)
Tuesday 22 February
Tuesday 8 March
Tuesday 22 March
Tuesday 5 April
Tuesday 21 April
Tuesday 10 May
Tuesday 24 May
Tuesday 31 May
Tuesday 7 June
Tuesday 21 June

I thought this would mean one would not have to wait too long for an invite, but alas based on the comments here, it seems I am in for a long wait even after test/interview stage.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Any update victorians Jan feb 2021 applicants..please its been silent for 2 weeks now


----------



## iamtariqkhan (10 mo ago)

dovey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for a citizenship in March 2021 in Victoria (10 months ago), I am aware of the current delays, but was wondering how much longer it may take for my application to reach the 'approved' stage – I'm not even thinking about the interview stage yet, as this will most likely take a while..unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks



I have applied on 18 Feb 2021 still no response from the immigration department. But my friend applied for citizenship in Jan 2021 he got the interview date.


----------



## armino (May 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I applied on the 6th of Dec 2020 in VIC and I still haven't received any communication regarding my application. I've noticed that everyone up to end of January 2021 have received their approvals. Any idea whats going on?


----------



## Deepak G (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

Can anyone please provide information on the citizenship ceremony date for Wyndham Vale city Council. Till which application date the ceremonies has been held.

Thanks


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

My Application approved & Moved to different address (New council) after few weeks approval ( lease finished). 

Just updated address in the immi account. 

What’s may happen next 

Any idea how to change council in the application. Because already application approved. 

1. Do CO will assign automatically and change council as per address. 
Or 
2. Still waitlist on the old council 

Do i need to do anything to do get ceremony invite quicker by calling customer care / email ? 

Please reply/ suggest me.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Please call citizenship helpline and inform them of change of address and request to update new council for ceremony.



thisisram said:


> My Application approved & Moved to different address (New council) after few weeks approval ( lease finished).
> 
> Just updated address in the immi account.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

thisisram said:


> My Application approved & Moved to different address (New council) after few weeks approval ( lease finished).
> 
> Just updated address in the immi account.
> 
> ...


Call the DHA Citizenship Hotline and update them. We recently moved councils after we got approved.

We called up the Citizenship Helpline and the lady over the phone was very helpful in processing the new address change and sending the details thorough from old council to new council while we waited over the phone for 30 min and the lady later confirmed that she had informed the respective processing team about the change.

But one thing she reminded us to to change our address on the Immi account and also to update on Mygov. The next step i guess is wait until you hear back from about the ceremony invitation from DHA and the new council.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi.. can we all victorian applicants try puting a feedback/complain/ suggestion on the Home affairs website.. to show our frustration.. more number of people doing it.. it will come more into notice maybe🤷‍♀️..just can try and there is option of remaining anonymous if u choose to. I put in a compalin today..slots r being wasted daily.. whats the point of simply delaying the process.. please lets get together n put our stand


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

What's the wait time for Newcastle City Council, NSW? I don't see many people from this place. Application submitted: Jan 1, 2022, Addn req received: Mar 16, 2022. Waiting for test invitation.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Kuwind said:


> Hi.. can we all victorian applicants try puting a feedback/complain/ suggestion on the Home affairs website.. to show our frustration.. more number of people doing it.. it will come more into notice maybe🤷‍♀️..just can try and there is option of remaining anonymous if u choose to. I put in a compalin today..slots r being wasted daily.. whats the point of simply delaying the process.. please lets get together n put our stand


Both state and federal govts are hopelessly incompetent to deal with Victorian backlog. I have tried everything; sent complaints to Vic Govt, Home Affairs, 6-8 Media outlets, local MP, etc. NOTHING but just empty responses.


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think DOHA just sent some appointment letters today. Looks like:

the backlog for Jan 2021 is over and might have jumped to the early applications of Feb 2021( Metropolitan Area)
May 2021(Regional Victoria)
Just found an online ceremony for Hobson Bay City Council 



 and they have invited only 20 candidates. That's why the backlog keeps increasing.


----------



## Deepak G (10 mo ago)

eddy_1986 said:


> I think DOHA just sent some appointment letters today. Looks like:
> 
> the backlog for Jan 2021 is over and might have jumped to the early applications of Feb 2021( Metropolitan Area)
> May 2021(Regional Victoria)
> ...


Hi Edy, 

Regarding Jan 2021 backlog, are you talking about test invitations ?. Can you please share the status of ceremonies also.

Thanks


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

Deepak G said:


> Hi Edy,
> 
> Regarding Jan 2021 backlog, are you talking about test invitations ?. Can you please share the status of the ceremonies also.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for that, I referer to the backlog of appointment letters(test/interview backlog)

In regards to the ceremonies, there is a separate backlog for each local government unit(city council), and is difficult to get that information due to a not significant sample in immitracker for each LGU

I will remove that ceremony link from the other post and put it into another.


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

eddy_1986 said:


> Sorry for that, I referer to the backlog of appointment letters(test/interview backlog)
> 
> In regards to the ceremonies, there is a separate backlog for each local government unit(city council), and is difficult to get that information due to a not significant sample in immitracker for each LGU
> 
> I will remove that ceremony link from the other post and put it into another.


Looks like I can not edit the post


----------



## mekdiafy (10 mo ago)

Almost ready to submit a citizenship application, and although I've applied and received my police check document (USA FBI), I can't see a place to upload it into my application. The "Upload Documents" page doesn't list it as a required or suggested document and I can't see a way to add any document.

Perhaps there is a chance to upload "other supporting documents" after payment but before submission? Or maybe there's a way to upload it after submission?

According to the requirements, I will need to supply this at some point (spent many years living in USA), so it seems like it would be better to include it as part of the initial submission even though it hasn't been asked for yet … Thoughts? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

mekdiafy said:


> Almost ready to submit a citizenship application, and although I've applied and received my police check document (USA FBI), I can't see a place to upload it into my application. The "Upload Documents" page doesn't list it as a required or suggested document and I can't see a way to add any document.
> 
> Perhaps there is a chance to upload "other supporting documents" after payment but before submission? Or maybe there's a way to upload it after submission?
> 
> According to the requirements, I will need to supply this at some point (spent many years living in USA), so it seems like it would be better to include it as part of the initial submission even though it hasn't been asked for yet … Thoughts? Thanks in advance!!


Yes there's an option to upload other documents once you have made the payment. Just upload it there and write a document a document description such as" USA Police Check or Clearance ". Should be enough.


----------



## armino (May 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I applied on the 6th of Dec 2020 in VIC and I still haven't received any communication regarding my application. I've noticed that everyone up to end of January 2021 have received their approvals. Any idea whats going on?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

armino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied on the 6th of Dec 2020 in VIC and I still haven't received any communication regarding my application. I've noticed that everyone up to end of January 2021 have received their approvals. Any idea whats going on?


Your application has probably slipped through the cracks 
Submit a FOI
It will politely remind the department that you are waiting for a test invite 
Cheers


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> What's the wait time for Newcastle City Council, NSW? I don't see many people from this place. Application submitted: Jan 1, 2022, Addn req received: Mar 16, 2022. Waiting for test invitation.


Looks like not many applicants from Newcastle City Council? It's a regional place. Will it make a difference while sending a test invite?


----------



## rajeshm333 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have got test/interview invite yesterday. At the time of application i have used birth certificate for my daughter but somehow the original copy got misplaced. In the appointment letter they have asked to bring the original copies. Can i just use her passport as it would have her DOB?


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for some advice.

I received an interview invite recently. However, I have some overseas travel plans coming up. I'm thinking about rescheduling the interview for a date after I return. 
Do I have to inform the immigration of the travel plans? 
If I have to, How can I inform them?

Thanks


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Hi,

I had applied for citizenship last year(2021) & am still waiting. Meanwhile, I am hearing mixed response about PCC requirements. I comply with the rule of not been out for more than 12 months out of Australia & PCC not required if this is the case. But I was out of Australia after receiving the PR for more than six months until my initial travel to Australa. So found some people are being asked for PCC.

Now while I am waiting for my citizenship approval\interview, to be on safer side would like to apply for PCC & be ready.

The question I have to the group is, If I get my PCC now & upload the PCC document to my application which has already been submitted last year(2021), will this change my application date & treat the PCC upload date as the new application date? 

Thanks


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Is anyone waiting for ceremony in whittlesea council Victoria? Plz share your timeline after


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

citi_seeker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for citizenship last year(2021) & am still waiting. Meanwhile, I am hearing mixed response about PCC requirements. I comply with the rule of not been out for more than 12 months out of Australia & PCC not required if this is the case. But I was out of Australia after receiving the PR for more than six months until my initial travel to Australa. So found some people are being asked for PCC.
> 
> ...


No it will not change your application date. I have attached my pcc after submission. It remains the same. Attach the pcc in additonal documents.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> No it will not change your application date. I have attached my pcc after submission. It remains the same. Attach the pcc in additonal documents.


Thanks a lot for confirming mate. It was a quick & very helpful reply.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Looking for an advice. 

The form 1195- Identity declaration says

*is not related to you by birth, marriage or de facto relationship*, and

Does my first cousin ( Father's brother's daughter) includes in related to by birth. Or by birth means your dad, mom and siblings?


----------



## CVC1 (10 mo ago)

Hi 

Any one waiting for citizenship ceremony in CASEY, VIC

I Got my Approval on 4th-March-2022.. Waiting for Ceremony...

can we request to fast-track ceremony. I want to travel in couple of months and my current passport is about to expiry.. 

renewing current passport will be a waste as post ceremony i will have to apply for Australian passport


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CVC1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any one waiting for citizenship ceremony in CASEY, VIC
> 
> ...


Expiry of passport or travel rights, is not a valid reason for fast track ceremonies 
Cheers


----------



## CVC1 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Expiry of passport or travel rights, is not a valid reason for fast track ceremonies
> Cheers


Then what's the solution,

Does that mean a person has to delay citizenship and not take it. because it cannot be fast track. and person has to travel with family.

Renewing existing passport for entire family as all of our passport's are expiring. so spend around $600-700

and then by chance if ceremony invites comes through either delay it or take it and then take Australian passports for entire family. spend another $600-700

Very frustrating as this whole application in VIC is been delayed for so long


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CVC1 said:


> Then what's the solution,
> 
> Does that mean a person has to delay citizenship and not take it. because it cannot be fast track. and person has to travel with family.
> 
> ...


YOu are not alone
There are 150,000 applicants who are feeling the same frustration 
But there is no alternative but to wait and spend money if you want to travel urgently 
Cheers


----------



## sajayn_8065 (Dec 22, 2021)

CVC1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any one waiting for citizenship ceremony in CASEY, VIC
> 
> ...




HI 

Could I know, when was your application lodgement date?


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello, I wanted to provide update on my application.

Completed interview and test today (4th April 2022) at Melbourne CBD office. 

Whole process completed in less than 20 mins. Case officer did not ask for a single document for myself and my kid who was included in the application. Just asked couple of questions, ie. DOB, current address, which council, plans for travel, any courts cases, etc. Then successfully completed test with 100%. 

Received approval email within 2 hours.

Now waiting to receive ceremony invite. Hume City Council.

All the very best everyone


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi All,

VIC applicant.. submitted application on March 2021.
I have plans to travel overseas this weekend and it is highly unlikely that I will get test invite before that. However there is a chance that my application might get picked up when I am overseas .
What is the best way to inform the department about my travel plans ? Do I need to call them or can I just attach a note to the application sharing my travel plans ? 

Thanks in advance ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Call the helpline to inform of travel plans


Sparsh412 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> VIC applicant.. submitted application on March 2021.
> I have plans to travel overseas this weekend and it is highly unlikely that I will get test invite before that. However there is a chance that my application might get picked up when I am overseas .
> ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sparsh412 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> VIC applicant.. submitted application on March 2021.
> I have plans to travel overseas this weekend and it is highly unlikely that I will get test invite before that. However there is a chance that my application might get picked up when I am overseas .
> ...


You informing DHA will make no impact if CO ends up picking up your case while you are abroad. Even if you don't inform them, DHA does validate your travel records and will know about your whereabouts.
How long is your stay outside Australia? If I were you, I would only update if the stay lasts longer than a month. Either ways, there is no harm in informing them, but I doubt it would make any impact.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> You informing DHA will make no impact if CO ends up picking up your case while you are abroad. Even if you don't inform them, DHA does validate your travel records and will know about your whereabouts.
> How long is your stay outside Australia? If I were you, I would only update if the stay lasts longer than a month. Either ways, there is no harm in informing them, but I doubt it would make any impact.


I will be away for 3 weeks only . I know they won’t work on my case when I am abroad, all I want is if the case was picked up and set aside it should not go back of the queue . Do you reckon it is best to inform them as soon as I am back in Australia ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Sparsh412 said:


> I will be away for 3 weeks only . I know they won’t work on my case when I am abroad, all I want is if the case was picked up and set aside it should not go back of the queue . Do you reckon it is best to inform them as soon as I am back in Australia ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Write a letter explaining your situation and that you will be be back in 3 weeks time. I would also attach a copy of my return ticket so that CO knows for sure, the date I will be back in Australia. That will do the job I think or you can also call up the helpline as well.


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi,

I submitted my citizenship application along with my 2 year old boy almost 2 months ago. My partner is also going to submit the application in next few days.
If my partner link the application to me then it will delay our citizenship application or it will be helpful for all of us. I mean if we link the application then we all will get the test invite and ceremony at the same time. Or it will delay the process from test invite to ceremony for everyone. We are in NSW
kindly share your experience of linking the application. Any response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ami150 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my citizenship application along with my 2 year old boy almost 2 months ago. My partner is also going to submit the application in next few days.
> If my partner link the application to me then it will delay our citizenship application or it will be helpful for all of us. I mean if we link the application then we all will get the test invite and ceremony at the same time. Or it will delay the process from test invite to ceremony for everyone. We are in NSW
> kindly share your experience of linking the application. Any response will be highly appreciated.


I had kids on my application and wre approved and waiting for my partner to get her interview appointment and approval. We linked our applications so we have to wait for her interview and approval to join the queue for ceremony.Each adult application is reviewed and processed in its own merit. Linking is only required if you want to attend the ceremony together as a family.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

An update on my application process. 

Date of application - *29/06/2021*
Test - *20/01/2022*
Test center - Parramatta, NSW
Council - Blacktown City Council
Application Approved - *14/02/2022* (approval was delayed due to the additional time taken for overseas PCC)
Ceremony invite for *May 1st, 2022* on 05/04/2022


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> An update on my application process.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
You are extremely lucky to get a ceremony so soon 
Applicants have been waiting for more then a year to get a ceremony in NSW
Cheers


----------



## Al-dn (9 mo ago)

Hi guys i passed the citizenship test 2 months ago i got 100% they didn’t ask for any extra document
They asked me if i had any speeding fine and I answered yes but i haven’t been to court because of that ( the lady Said thanks for letting us know about it and she took a note About it)
anyway it’s been over 2 months and haven’t received the approval yet
If there is anyone in the same situation please let me know 
Please share the time you waited for between passing the test and your approval too
Thank you everyone


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

Hi All, 

No more test invites are sent in nsw as per inmitracker since 18th march.

Did anyone on this forum got test invite in nsw after that. Please share.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ricky_all said:


> Hi All,
> 
> No more test invites are sent in nsw as per inmitracker since 18th march.
> 
> Did anyone on this forum got test invite in nsw after that. Please share.


I have the same concern. Probably they are focusing on ceremonies. I hope they send some invites this Friday, if they don't then i don't think there will be any till April end.


----------



## S 21 (9 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> An update on my application process.
> 
> ...



Did they ask you PCC on the same day or they requested you by email after test ?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> You are extremely lucky to get a ceremony so soon
> Applicants have been waiting for more then a year to get a ceremony in NSW
> Cheers


Thanks NB, yes Blacktown Council is conducting at least one ceremony per month, so the wait list is not huge. But in the near by Parramatta council , it is delayed a lot. I used to stay in Parramatta council area (before I applied) 😀

And got the ceremony invite just in time for the Federal Election 😁


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

S 21 said:


> Did they ask you PCC on the same day or they requested you by email after test ?


they asked for PCC during the interview and got e-mail request for the same later in the day.


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> An update on my application process.
> 
> ...


Hi Congratulations!! Did you move to Blacktown Council after you were approved?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Update
> 
> Both appointments rescheduled for today morning.
> Interviews done test passed - whole process 20min.
> ...


Ceremony Update

Recieved Invite for Citizenship Ceremony thru email @Hornsby SHIRE COUNCIL
Date : 04May2022 
Approved : 22Dec2021


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Update
> 
> Both appointments rescheduled for today morning.
> Interviews done test passed - whole process 20min.
> ...


Congratulations for ceremony invite. 

In earlier post Your council is “ paramatta “. Now is hornsby. Did you updated the address before OR after the approval. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchie67 (Sep 5, 2021)

gsaianandh said:


> What's the wait time for Newcastle City Council, NSW? I don't see many people from this place. Application submitted: Jan 1, 2022, Addn req received: Mar 16, 2022. Waiting for test invitation.


We applied in March 2021 did the test in March 2022 and got accepted 2 days after the test (Newcastle) . Now still waiting on a ceremony invite ... patience that all it takes !!!


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Prasadvidz said:


> Hi Congratulations!! Did you move to Blacktown Council after you were approved?


No that was well before I started my citizenship application.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Frenchie67 said:


> We applied in March 2021 did the test in March 2022 and got accepted 2 days after the test (Newcastle). Now still waiting on a ceremony invite ... patience that all it takes !!!


Hi buddy, I have lodged an application this Jan 2022 and got a request for additional documents by March 12th. I am from Newcastle City Council. Immi shows further assessment. How long does it take to approve and receive a test invite? I heard there is a ceremony scheduled for Sept 2022.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Ceremony Update
> 
> Recieved Invite for Citizenship Ceremony thru email @Hornsby SHIRE COUNCIL
> Date : 04May2022
> Approved : 22Dec2021


Only my test was in Parramatta but Im from Hornsby Council Area


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

neerav_vyas said:


> Hello, I applied for my citizenship in Feb-2021. Location VIC. I was wondering if there is someone in nearby date who has received response ?


Hi.. any update on ur invite??


----------



## adamhawa (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi everyone 
I applied for Australian citizenship 1st of January 2022. Does any knows how long it takes roughly to send me the invitation for the test, location Brisbane Qld.


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

adamhawa said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied for Australian citizenship 1st of January 2022. Does any knows how long it takes roughly to send me the invitation for the test, location Brisbane Qld.


Brisbane currently around 2 and half months for test invitation. but you might be prepared for almost 1 year time until the ceremony conducting.


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> You are extremely lucky to get a ceremony so soon
> Applicants have been waiting for more then a year to get a ceremony in NSW
> Cheers


It seems for both nsw and vic , they're speeding up.


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Al-dn said:


> Hi guys i passed the citizenship test 2 months ago i got 100% they didn’t ask for any extra document
> They asked me if i had any speeding fine and I answered yes but i haven’t been to court because of that ( the lady Said thanks for letting us know about it and she took a note About it)
> anyway it’s been over 2 months and haven’t received the approval yet
> If there is anyone in the same situation please let me know
> ...



Mine Application took more than a month after test to get approved.
My friend waited three month for approval after test. It depends ..

nothing to worry.... relax and it will come through


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?

Please Update




Thanks


----------



## expat0007 (9 mo ago)

neerav_vyas said:


> Hello, I applied for my citizenship in Feb-2021. Location VIC. I was wondering if there is someone in nearby date who has received response ?


We applied in mid February 2021 from Melbourne and have been waiting since then for the test invite. Calling the department didn't help as they mentioned current processing time (for 90% of the applicants) is 20 months and they won't entertain any request before that. Also, they didn't comment on why processing for VIC is taking so long..


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

expat0007 said:


> We applied in mid February 2021 from Melbourne and have been waiting since then for the test invite. Calling the department didn't help as they mentioned current processing time (for 90% of the applicants) is 20 months and they won't entertain any request before that. Also, they didn't comment on why processing for VIC is taking so long..


Hopefully today👍


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?

Please Update




Thanks


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

javed16692 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Has anyone informed about the upcoming overseas travel plan during the citizenship interview?
> Was your application approved then before travelling? Or was it put on hold and only approved once you are back from overseas?
> ...


Hi, can I ask how long did it take from the date you upload your ticket to the date you got approved?


----------



## expat0007 (9 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Hopefully today👍


Got it for real ✌.. right before the COB. Test date - first week of May !


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,
Does anyone know what date NSW is upto ?


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

A


expat0007 said:


> Got it for real ✌.. right before the COB. Test date - first week of May !


Awesomee.. what was ur application date? Lots of slots available as per people getting the invites..u can prepone to earlier date.. and thanks for the update..good luck


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what date NSW is upto ?


Applicant from 12th oct 2021 invited today


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a quick question, I have received the ceremony invite for 01-May for blacktown council, But initially we didn't link my spouse application but now even her application was approved, is it possible to request for ceremony along with me for her as well, anyone had similar experience let me know.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question, I have received the ceremony invite for 01-May for blacktown council, But initially we didn't link my spouse application but now even her application was approved, is it possible to request for ceremony along with me for her as well, anyone had similar experience let me know.
> 
> Thanks


You can call up the citizenship helpline and ask
The chances of it being approved are negligible 
But no harm in trying 
Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Kuwind said:


> Applicant from 12th oct 2021 invited today


Thank you!


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?

Please Update














Thanks


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Applicant from 12th oct 2021 invited today


Looks like applicants till Oct 18 got approved according to Immitracker. My application date is Jan 3, 2022, and I m from Newcastle City Council (NSW). I think I need to wait for a minimum of 2-3 months for a test invite. Am I correct?


----------



## expat0007 (9 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> A
> 
> Awesomee.. what was ur application date? Lots of slots available as per people getting the invites..u can prepone to earlier date.. and thanks for the update..good luck


Thanks, I applied on Feb 16, 2021.... have got the test rescheduled to April the 11th now. Cheers


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

randomizer said:


> Hi, can I ask how long did it take from the date you upload your ticket to the date you got approved?


Never mind, got approved after few days of providing requested information.

Timeline for me and my partner:
Applied: Mid Sep 2021 (NSW)
Test date: 22 Mar for both me and my partner.
Approval date: 22 Mar for my partner and 07 Apr for me (additional information was required for my case)


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?
> 
> Please Update
> 
> ...


Let me know once you get ceremony invite. I am also waiting from Hume City Council.


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

amebadha said:


> Let me know once you get ceremony invite. I am also waiting from Hume City Council.


Are they offering virtual ceremonies?


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

amebadha said:


> Let me know once you get ceremony invite. I am also waiting from Hume City Council.


Hey 
When your application got approved...

also let me know if you get any update or someone else you know....


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Melcitizenship said:


> Are they offering virtual ceremonies?



Hume is running face to face ceremonies but not sure how far behind they are?

Applicants got approved last year still waiting for ceremonies or otherwise... the problem is you cannot get that information.
the only way to find out is : if someone recently attended ceremony share their approval date...


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

randomizer said:


> Never mind, got approved after few days of providing requested information.
> 
> Timeline for me and my partner:
> Applied: Mid Sep 2021 (NSW)
> ...


Did you get asked to submit confirmed return ticket as additional information?. May I know please?.


----------



## Raj0102030405 (9 mo ago)

Hi, applied it in May 2021 - Blacktown council, NSW. Any idea on the wait time? Also i travelled out of country for 5 months and came back 3 weeks before. Will this also delay my processing time?


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

darktranquillity said:


> Did you get asked to submit confirmed return ticket as additional information?. May I know please?.


No, I was asked to provide additional documents to prove my ID (some name related issues).


----------



## Gsf (9 mo ago)

Please let me know if any one has rough idea of how many days it's taking in Melbourne city council for ceremony post approval.


----------



## Happypeople (9 mo ago)

Has anyone that submitted between Nov 1 to Nov 4 2021 got test date in Sydney NSW yet?


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Happypeople said:


> Has anyone that submitted between Nov 1 to Nov 4 2021 got test date in Sydney NSW yet?


Looks like applicants till Oct 18 from NSW were invited for a test, I guess.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All, 

My application was approved on 25-FEB 2022, blacktown council, did anyone got ceremony invite whose applications was approved in late FEB, please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Raj0102030405 (9 mo ago)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was approved on 25-FEB 2022, blacktown council, did anyone got ceremony invite whose applications was approved in late FEB, please advise.
> 
> Thanks


when is your application date?


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Raj0102030405 said:


> when is your application date?


Applied in July 2021


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone from wyndham council had ceremony today.. if so what was the approval date please.. trying to get an idea how far is wyndham in ceremonies.. thanks


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

Kuwind said:


> Anyone from wyndham council had ceremony today.. if so what was the approval date please.. trying to get an idea how far is wyndham in ceremonies.. thanks


A person from the facebook group got invited to today's ceremony.his approval date was 2 august 2021

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> Hey
> When your application got approved...
> 
> also let me know if you get any update or someone else you know....


Approved on 4th April. Sure will do.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

teekaykhn said:


> A person from the facebook group got invited to today's ceremony.his approval date was 2 august 2021
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Yeah thanks.. another 4 aug reported on the tracker.. thats the last day before the lockdown.. so next month cermony will be for people approved after resuming of tests in Jan


----------



## Deepak G (10 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Yeah thanks.. another 4 aug reported on the tracker.. thats the last day before the lockdown.. so next month cermony will be for people approved after resuming of tests in Jan


Hi Mate,

Does it mean that Victoria hasn't scheduled any test from Aug 21 till Jan 22, during lockdown

Thanks


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Deepak G said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Does it mean that Victoria hasn't scheduled any test from Aug 21 till Jan 22, during lockdown
> 
> Thanks


Yes thats right.. n thats why we r waiting 13 months plus for a test invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deepak G said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Does it mean that Victoria hasn't scheduled any test from Aug 21 till Jan 22, during lockdown
> 
> Thanks


In fact during the 2 years of covid till jan 22 practically DHA was closed so no test invites
Even when other offices opened, DHA remained closed
Cheers


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?

Please Update






Thanks


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

If your citizenship ceremony date is before the Federal election date, then you are eligible to vote. Just follow the instructions in the below link. 

_There are special arrangements in place for people who will become Australian citizens after the announcement of the federal election which allows them to become provisional electors._









AEC redirection page







www.aec.gov.au


----------



## expat0007 (9 mo ago)

expat0007 said:


> Thanks, I applied on Feb 16, 2021.... have got the test rescheduled to April the 11th now. Cheers


A quick update for people tracking the timelines - I attended citizenship test in Melbourne CBD yesterday and got my approval email 2 hours later. Now in the ceremony queue.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

expat0007 said:


> A quick update for people tracking the timelines - I attended citizenship test in Melbourne CBD yesterday and got my approval email 2 hours later. Now in the ceremony queue.


I did the same.

Me and my wife presented ourselves for the Citizenship interview yesterday in Melbs. Both got through with the interview and tests fairly quickly. I got approval certificate within an hour, while my wife (and our under 16 year old child) are waiting their approval. Hope this will be quick as well.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

JK684 said:


> If your citizenship ceremony date is before the Federal election date, then you are eligible to vote. Just follow the instructions in the below link.
> 
> _There are special arrangements in place for people who will become Australian citizens after the announcement of the federal election which allows them to become provisional electors._
> 
> ...


I have my ceremony on 04May 2022. If I enrol on the same day with the certificate details - will I be elgible to vote on 21May ?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> I have my ceremony on 04May 2022. If I enrol on the same day with the certificate details - will I be elgible to vote on 21May ?


No, you have to do a provisional enrolment before April 18th as that date is the close of rolls deadline – *8pm local time Monday 18 April 2022*. Please follow the instructions in the below link and do the provisional enrolment to be eligible to vote.









AEC redirection page







www.aec.gov.au


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was approved on 25-FEB 2022, blacktown council, did anyone got ceremony invite whose applications was approved in late FEB, please advise.
> 
> Thanks


My application was approved on 14th February, 2022 and got ceremony invite for May 1st.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

JK684 said:


> No, you have to do a provisional enrolment before April 18th as that date is the close of rolls deadline – *8pm local time Monday 18 April 2022*. Please follow the instructions in the below link and do the provisional enrolment to be eligible to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So - we have to take our citizenship certificate on the polling day to vote...??


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

If your ceremony is on 4 May, then voting is optional. You may do it, but you don't have to do it


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?

Please Update




Thanks


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?

Please Update




Thanks


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello Network
anyone received ceremony invite from Sydney CIty Council ?


----------



## Gourav9042 (10 mo ago)

Hi All, I have applied my citizen exact one year ago 13th April, 2021 but I haven't received any notification yet. Does anyone know, where we are at for Dandenong Council? 
Also, Can I change my council?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gourav9042 said:


> Hi All, I have applied my citizen exact one year ago 13th April, 2021 but I haven't received any notification yet. Does anyone know, where we are at for Dandenong Council?
> Also, Can I change my council?


Entire vic has a severe backlog
Changing councils will not expedite the process 
Changing states may get you a quicker invite 
Vic is probably issuing test invites to Feb 21 applicants 
Cheers


----------



## Raj0102030405 (9 mo ago)

any idea what dates is NSW processing?


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi, seeking some feedback from anyone who were asked to get India PCC during interviews. I applied for India PCC in April 2017 when I applied for Aus PR. I received PR in August 2017 and moved to Sydney in December 2017. Visited India for a week in February 2018 and has not left Australia since then. So wanted to check if I should apply for India PCC now while I apply for Aus citizenship. Grateful for any inputs.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi, seeking some feedback from anyone who were asked to get India PCC during interviews. I applied for India PCC in April 2017 when I applied for Aus PR. I received PR in August 2017 and moved to Sydney in December 2017. Visited India for a week in February 2018 and has not left Australia since then. So wanted to check if I should apply for India PCC now while I apply for Aus citizenship. Grateful for any inputs.


Your movement does not necessitate a PCC, assuming you have not travelled out of Australia apart from your India trips that you highlighted. However if you do have plans to travel from now until you application gets finalised, then there is a chance you could be asked for one during the test / interview. 

Plan accordingly.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> So - we have to take our citizenship certificate on the polling day to vote...??


 Yes, you have to show the certificate to a polling official


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

CODeRUS said:


> If your ceremony is on 4 May, then voting is optional. You may do it, but you don't have to do it


in this case , it might be ok. I don’t know. They may not fine you. But remember once you become an Australian citizen it is compulsory to enrol and vote.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi, seeking some feedback from anyone who were asked to get India PCC during interviews. I applied for India PCC in April 2017 when I applied for Aus PR. I received PR in August 2017 and moved to Sydney in December 2017. Visited India for a week in February 2018 and has not left Australia since then. So wanted to check if I should apply for India PCC now while I apply for Aus citizenship. Grateful for any inputs.


You will be asked for Indian PCC I guess as there were more than 90 days in India after your PR grant date. But again it depends on case officer, some could miss it. They missed it for my wife , even though we submitted it later as another country’s PCC was already asked and we submitted both together.

as per rule it is needed. Better to apply for PCC after you apply for Citizenship and get test invite. Otherwise if test invite is delayed, the validity of PCC will expire.


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Did anyone receive citizenship ceremony invitation from Wyndham city council , VIC for May 8th 2022?

Just want to understand wait time for ceremony


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all,
I will apply for citizenship very soon and considering the lengthy processing time in NSW, I'm willing to move to WA for the application purpose as I have the flexibility of working from home till July. 

What kinds of documents are required to prove my residence in WA? We have a house there where l can live. 

If I need to travel back to NSW for work, I only have to travel back to WA again to attend the citizenship test and the ceremony right?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anamul said:


> Hi all,
> I will apply for citizenship very soon and considering the lengthy processing time in NSW, I'm willing to move to WA for the application purpose as I have the flexibility of working from home till July.
> 
> What kinds of documents are required to prove my residence in WA? We have a house there where l can live.
> ...


You need utility bill or bank statement or drivers license to prove your residency
You will need to travel twice
Once for test and then for ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

NB said:


> You need utility bill or bank statement or drivers license to prove your residency
> You will need to travel twice
> Once for test and then for ceremony
> Cheers


Thank you, NB. If I move after I get my approval from Sydney and wait for the ceremony invitation from WA, it should shorten the wait time as well right?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Expats,
Greetings.
I am in the process of applying Australian Citizenship online and looking out for some help in the "*Evidence of first arrival in Australia*" section of the application

I hope some experts on this thread can help me gain more clarity on the couple of questions mentioned below :-

*Question 1 *:-
I have entered Australia on Tourist Visa in the year 2009 and on the PR visa in 2017.
Hence, what will be considered as the date of my first arrival in Australia? Will it be the one when I entered Australia on Tourist Visa or will it be the one when I entered Australia as a PR?

*Question 2* :-

In the same section , there is a question asking for passport details "*Select the relevant passport or document for travel*".
I entered Australia on an old passport as a Tourist and on a different passport as a PR.
Which passport details should be provided in this case?

Would appreciate any help/guidance here.

Have a good one


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello Experts,

I visited India in Dec 2019 (45 days) and applied for PR 887 (submitted india pcc) in May 2020 and got my PR in Sep 2020. I have not visited India home country or any other country after i got my PR. Do i need to submit India PCC ?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Any whatsapp group to discuss Aus Citizenship applications please pm me.


----------



## MoosaBhai (9 mo ago)

ivanf1 said:


> Would be interested to find out. When was your approval date? Mine on 11/02/2022


Mine got approved on Aug 2021. Melbourne CBD council.. still waiting for ceremony invite.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

anyone waiting for ceremony in Whittlesea council Victoria plz share your timeline ?


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Can someone help with below:
- How many days does it take for citizenship certificate to arrive after the ceremony?

Or do you get it on the same day during ceremony?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

singhk.2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone help with below:
> - How many days does it take for citizenship certificate to arrive after the ceremony?
> ...


Same day for Face to face ceremonies.
7 days thru post for online ceremonies


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Same day for Face to face ceremonies.
> 7 days thru post for online ceremonies


Can we request virtual ceremonies in Vic?


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Need help on below. TIA

for identity documents i have query - do we need three separate documents like drivers licence, national identity card and passport or any of these two are fine. 

I have all three documents but leaner licence is expiring next year and citizenship process takes good time to conclude (1 /1.5 /2 years), so when the application is in progress and licence expires before i have an citizenship interview then it may act as a hurdle. so thought of checking if two documents are fine i.e photo id card and passport for identity.

OR i can also include DOB certificate as third one. so NSW photo id card, non AU Passport and DOB will these three satisfy requirement for proving identity ?

"
With your application give us 3 documents that together will show us your:

birth name, date of birth and gender
photograph
signature
current residential address
"


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Melcitizenship said:


> Can we request virtual ceremonies in Vic?


No idea about VC in Victoria.
But - you may request for a VC but chance are highly unlikely unless there is a compelling reason.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help on below. TIA
> 
> ...


There are no issues in providing your Learners License since it is valid at the time of application. Also I assume you will not let it expire and will either progress to P1/P2/Full license or extend the same, in which case you can always update DHA.


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> There are no issues in providing your Learners License since it is valid at the time of application. Also I assume you will not let it expire and will either progress to P1/P2/Full license or extend the same, in which case you can always update DHA.


thank you buddy. I am not looking to get full licence as i dont have requirement now. 

in that case will my DOB certificate, national ID card and passport suffice ?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

chint said:


> thank you buddy. I am not looking to get full licence as i dont have requirement now.
> 
> in that case will my DOB certificate, national ID card and passport suffice ?


That's good enough, but do provide your license as well, since it is valid as of today. If it expires, you can still carry the same to your interview, but do mention that you did let it expire as you don't have a need for it any more.


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> That's good enough, but do provide your license as well, since it is valid as of today. If it expires, you can still carry the same to your interview, but do mention that you did let it expire as you don't have a need for it any more.


thank you @fugitive_4u


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All
Jus a quick question, I had my citizenship test today but I haven’t received the approval email as yet. I was told by the officer after my test that there is a backlog in the processing and it may take some time before I receive the approval email.
Do you guys know how long does it take approximately to get approval email?
my date is NSW.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

red_man said:


> Hi All
> Jus a quick question, I had my citizenship test today but I haven’t received the approval email as yet. I was told by the officer after my test that there is a backlog in the processing and it may take some time before I receive the approval email.
> Do you guys know how long does it take approximately to get approval email?
> my date is NSW.
> Thanks in Advance


It took 20 days in my application


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> It took 20 days in my application


Thanks for that.. not sure why some people get it on the same day and some not.


----------



## Al_dn (9 mo ago)

red_man said:


> Hi All
> Jus a quick question, I had my citizenship test today but I haven’t received the approval email as yet. I was told by the officer after my test that there is a backlog in the processing and it may take some time before I receive the approval email.
> Do you guys know how long does it take approximately to get approval email?
> my date is NSW.
> Thanks in Advance


I passed my test 3 months ago they didn’t ask for any extra documents and I haven’t received the approval yet 
That’s so annoying


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

red_man said:


> Hi All
> Jus a quick question, I had my citizenship test today but I haven’t received the approval email as yet. I was told by the officer after my test that there is a backlog in the processing and it may take some time before I receive the approval email.
> Do you guys know how long does it take approximately to get approval email?
> my date is NSW.
> Thanks in Advance


May I know if you have attend the test at Centerlink?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

darktranquillity said:


> May I know if you have attend the test at Centerlink?


Yes, I attended the test in Centerlink.


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Folks,

*parramarra* in the house.

My Introduction

As my name suggests (I think) - I am on the Parramatta council (unfortunately!). But thats a given.
Also, I have become eligible for Citizenship on the 17 April 2022.
Currently, I just submitted my application - after reading through hunderds of posts in this particular subforum and in general on expatforum-australia.

My Timeline 

PR 189 - issued on 30 Nov 2017
Date of First Entry 17 Apr 2018 (no evidence on the passport)
Eligible on 17 Apr 2022
PCC not requested (yet/so far)
Date Citizenship application submitted 21 Apr 2022

My Game Plan

I know - this would be long and arduous wait - but the only way for me to keep the waiting game less painful and more exciting is to read expatforum updates daily and probably be helpful to others when I can.

So, see you folks more often from now on. Thank you.

Cheers.


----------



## Raj0102030405 (9 mo ago)

red_man said:


> Hi All
> Jus a quick question, I had my citizenship test today but I haven’t received the approval email as yet. I was told by the officer after my test that there is a backlog in the processing and it may take some time before I receive the approval email.
> Do you guys know how long does it take approximately to get approval email?
> my date is NSW.
> Thanks in Advance


when is ur application date? what council n nsw?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

red_man said:


> Yes, I attended the test in Centerlink.


Tests conducted at Centrelink get approvals only after a few days
Cheers


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi all, 

Did anyone get the ceremony invitation for 26th April in Hobson Bay City Council?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

NB said:


> Tests conducted at Centrelink get approvals only after a few days
> Cheers


Oh I didn’t know that… any idea how many days? 
thanks


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Raj0102030405 said:


> when is ur application date? what council n nsw?


Application Date 15 July 2021
NSW, near Tamworth


----------



## Happypeople (9 mo ago)

red_man said:


> Hi All
> Jus a quick question, I had my citizenship test today but I haven’t received the approval email as yet. I was told by the officer after my test that there is a backlog in the processing and it may take some time before I receive the approval email.
> Do you guys know how long does it take approximately to get approval email?
> my date is NSW.
> Thanks in Advance


I heard some get it within hours and some within days.


----------



## Bunny86 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi All, 

My wife applied for her citizenship on 14/02/2021 and I on 04/03/2021 from Melbourne. We visited our families overseas earlier this year for a couple of months after informing DOHA of our trip and now we are back in Melbourne. I have noticed that files are being picked in a date wise order and people who had applied on the same date as us and even later have received an invite for the citizenship test. Could our recent overseas trip have delayed our file? I am wondering if anyone has any idea for the delay in our file, or a suggestion to speed things up. Thanks.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Is there any email address to contact the Department of HomeAffairs for NSW regional Applicants?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

CVC1 said:


> Then what's the solution,
> 
> Does that mean a person has to delay citizenship and not take it. because it cannot be fast track. and person has to travel with family.
> 
> ...


You will have to renew your passport or postpone your travel plans.. unfortunately, no other way out


----------



## Smr0612 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi All, I have a query regarding Bridging VISA B. I have my citizenship application pending for last 1 year. I have a travel planned in the month of June this year, I am trying to apply BVB using my Immi account but can't see any option for the same. where do we apply BVB?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Bunny86 said:


> I have noticed that files are being picked in a date wise order and people who had applied on the same date as us and even later have received an invite for the citizenship test. Could our recent overseas trip have delayed our file? I am wondering if anyone has any idea for the delay in our file, or a suggestion to speed things up. Thanks.


This is a wrong notion that seems to be prevalent in the forum, i.e. I applied earlier so I should get it first..! Which is *WRONG*.

Let me give you an example taking your case itself with some assumptions.

You wife applied in Feb and you in march

Your wife had sponsored her parents and they had visited let's say some hospital for some illness when they were here. Let's also assume she paid her taxes two years and was without a job for an year and then paid her taxes again after she found a job.
DHA will scrutinise your wife's application with ATO, who will take more time to vet it and it will also be scrutinised with Health dept to ensure there are no pending dues with the sponsored applicant.

Now, lets say you did not sponsor anyone, worked and paid taxes all 4 years.

Now you tell me, which application will process faster? One that was applied in Feb or in March?

This is a simple example I provided to say, not two applicants are the same and whole lot of vetting that goes on in processing an application. Govt is doubly careful in processing Citizenship, because they just cannot afford to make a mistake and at a later day, revoke ones citizenship.

On your second question, Yes, your travel could've contributed to the delay or maybe your application itself is complex, who knows? DHA is not transparent about it and there is no way to fast track it.

All the best..!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Smr0612 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding Bridging VISA B. I have my citizenship application pending for last 1 year. I have a travel planned in the month of June this year, I am trying to apply BVB using my Immi account but can't see any option for the same. where do we apply BVB?


I don't get it...
Only Permanent Residents can apply for Citizenship by Conferral if you are a visa holder. If so, why do you need a BVB? You can always travel out and in with your PR visa? If the travel rights have expired, apply for a RRV (Resident Return Visa)


----------



## Smr0612 (Oct 14, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> I don't get it...
> Only Permanent Residents can apply for Citizenship if you are a visa holder. If so, why do you need a BVB? You can always travel out and in with your PR visa? If the travel rights have expired, apply for a RRV (Resident Return Visa)


Yes Mate but PR has a Travel validity and if you're not a citizen before that then to travel out of the country either you need to apply RRV or if your citizenship application is in process then get a BVB to travel.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Smr0612 said:


> Yes Mate but PR has a Travel validity and if you're not a citizen before that then to travel out of the country either you need to apply RRV or if your citizenship application is in process then get a BVB to travel.


*Incorrect...!* If your travel rights on PR has expired, apply for RRV, whether you applied Citizenship or not.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hello Expats,
> Greetings.
> I am in the process of applying Australian Citizenship online and looking out for some help in the "*Evidence of first arrival in Australia*" section of the application
> 
> ...


Can anyone on the thread please provide some guidance on this query?


----------



## adamhawa (Dec 3, 2021)

Tapidum said:


> Hi Team
> Just a small question.
> My citizenship has been Approved. However, my Ceremony is pending.
> My original address is ispwitch brisbane. But now I have moved to melbourne (dandenong) permanently.
> ...


----------



## adamhawa (Dec 3, 2021)

hi everyone 
Does anyone knows how long it could take from submission the application to the test in Brisbane QLD, is there any delays because of covid?


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

Tapidum said:


> Hi Team
> Just a small question.
> My citizenship has been Approved. However, my Ceremony is pending.
> My original address is ispwitch brisbane. But now I have moved to melbourne (dandenong) permanently.
> ...


when was your application date? and when was your testing day?


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

adamhawa said:


> hi everyone
> Does anyone knows how long it could take from submission the application to the test in Brisbane QLD, is there any delays because of covid?


it's about 2-3 months currently. but after that you might have to wait for a whole year in terms of ceremony.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Heard from a friend: there are people at Canterbury-Bankstown NSW receiving invites for May ceremony. They got their approval late Feb early March 2022. This is impressive.


----------



## adamhawa (Dec 3, 2021)

Tapidum said:


> Hi Team
> Just a small question.
> My citizenship has been Approved. However, my Ceremony is pending.
> My original address is ispwitch brisbane. But now I have moved to melbourne (dandenong) permanently.
> ...





EricTang said:


> it's about 2-3 months currently. but after that you might have to wait for a whole year in terms of ceremony.


I have been waiting for 3 months and half waiting for the test and still nothing received


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello 

I have a question regarding test center allocation.

I live in the Hornsby area and I selected Sydney CBD as the test center when I submitted the application. 
However, Parramatta is comparatively nearer to my residence.

Can I leave this as it is? Do I need to contact DHA and update the center?

Thanks in advance for your responses.

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthy84 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question regarding test center allocation.
> 
> ...


No matter what you have chosen, DHA will allott you a nearby centre based on their convenience 
Cheers


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Smr0612 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding Bridging VISA B. I have my citizenship application pending for last 1 year. I have a travel planned in the month of June this year, I am trying to apply BVB using my Immi account but can't see any option for the same. where do we apply BVB?


You will need to apply visa 155
Bridging visa is not designated for Permanent Resident


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

adamhawa said:


> I have been waiting for 3 months and half waiting for the test and still nothing received


that's really wired. so far as I knew, most of the applicants in Brisbane got their test invites within 3 months, for which some only waited for 1 month.
Anyone else has come up with the similar situation lately?


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

Up to what date NSW applications are getting invite for test and interview.
If anybody got test invite recently in NSW please share the timeline.

Thanks


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Ami150 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Up to what date NSW applications are getting invite for test and interview.
> If anybody got test invite recently in NSW please share the timeline.
> ...


4th dec 2021.. according to immitracker


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> 4th dec 2021.. according to immitracker


My application date is Jan 3, 2022, from Newcastle City Council, NSW. How often do they send invites for tests and interviews?. Can we think of another 2-3 months waiting time for invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> My application date is Jan 3, 2022, from Newcastle City Council, NSW. How often do they send invites for tests and interviews?. Can we think of another 2-3 months waiting time for invite


Sending invites for tests and interviews is a daily affair
There are no fixed dates
You should get it he invite in May June 
Cheers


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Sending invites for tests and interviews is a daily affair
> There are no fixed dates
> You should get it he invite in May June
> Cheers


That's good to note. Time to be patient and wait for the invite to arrive.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone waiting for ceremony from whittlesea council vic plz share your timeline, my approval was on 24th march 2022


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume City Council VICTORIA got invited for Ceremony?




Please Update




Thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

We gave citizenship interview on 11/April. I got approval email within hours, while my wife is still awaiting for approval. My under 16 kiddo is also part of wife's application. Its been 2 weeks.

Is there anything she can do to expedite or check on current status ?


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

bym007 said:


> We gave citizenship interview on 11/April. I got approval email within hours, while my wife is still awaiting for approval. My under 16 kiddo is also part of wife's application. Its been 2 weeks.
> 
> Is there anything she can do to expedite or check on current status ?


You should get the approval in around 3 weeks. 
Nothing much you can do apart from waiting.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singhk.2013 said:


> You should get the approval in around 3 weeks.
> Nothing much you can do apart from waiting.


There is no rationale behind the 3 weeks comment 
The approval can come tomorrow or may take an year or even beyond in rare cases
Cheers


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Experts,
Greetings.
I am in the process of applying Australian Citizenship and looking out for some help in the "Evidence of first arrival in Australia" section of the online application.

I hope some experts on this thread can help me gain more clarity on the couple of questions mentioned below :-

Question 1 :-
I have entered Australia on Tourist Visa in the year 2009 and on the PR visa in 2017.
Hence, what will be considered as the date of my first arrival in Australia? Will it be the one when I entered Australia on Tourist Visa or will it be the one when I entered Australia as a PR?

Question 2 :-

In the same section , there is a question asking for passport details "Select the relevant passport or document for travel".
I entered Australia on an old passport as a Tourist and on a different passport as a PR.
Which passport details should be provided in this case?

Would appreciate any help/guidance here.

Thanks in advance.

Have a good one


----------



## kiratsid (Feb 9, 2019)

citizenship applied- 09 feb 2021 (victoria)
test and interview-11 april 2022
citizenship approved - 11 april 2022 (got email 15 minutes after the test)
ceremony-waiting for invitation casey council


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Brane said:


> Hello Experts,
> Greetings.
> I am in the process of applying Australian Citizenship and looking out for some help in the "Evidence of first arrival in Australia" section of the online application.
> 
> ...


I think this is to prove that you've met the residency requirements for citizenship (four years living here incl one year as PR) so your first entry as PR is the relevant one.


----------



## ivanf1 (Jul 20, 2020)

MoosaBhai said:


> Mine got approved on Aug 2021. Melbourne CBD council.. still waiting for ceremony invite.


Hey @MoosaBhai, have you received an invite for May yet?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

ivanf1 said:


> Hey @MoosaBhai, have you received an invite for May yet?


FYI. One of my friends had their interview in August 2021, and had a VC in Feb 2022. Another friend had their interview in Nov 2021, and have been invited to ceremony in Hume Council in May '22.


----------



## ivanf1 (Jul 20, 2020)

bym007 said:


> FYI. One of my friends had their interview in August 2021, and had a VC in Feb 2022. Another friend had their interview in Nov 2021, and have been invited to ceremony in Hume Council in May '22.


Thanks for sharing that. some councils have staggered multiple ceremonies to deal with the backlog. Other councils are still seeing no urgency to do so. I am keen to know who has been invited to May ceremony by City of Melbourne council


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I have to go to my home country for 2 weeks and I have already applied for citizenship. Where do I need to update that I will be away for 2 weeks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to go to my home country for 2 weeks and I have already applied for citizenship. Where do I need to update that I will be away for 2 weeks.


You can call up the citizenship helpline and give your itinerary 
Or you can make a word letter and upload it in your Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> FYI. One of my friends had their interview in August 2021, and had a VC in Feb 2022. Another friend had their interview in Nov 2021, and have been invited to ceremony in Hume Council in May '22.


Hi,
How can we request virtual ceremony. I am from Wyndham council.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Melcitizenship said:


> How can we request virtual ceremony. I am from Wyndham council.


AFAIK, VC are no longer being offered.


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> AFAIK, VC are no longer being offered.


Sure, thanks for the update. Do we know if anyone got invited for May 8th ceremony In Wyndham council and until which month they sent out invites?


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> VC i





bym007 said:


> FYI. One of my friends had their interview in August 2021, and had a VC in Feb 2022. Another friend had their interview in Nov 2021, and have been invited to ceremony in Hume Council in May '22.



Finally some new about Hume Council VIC.


Do you know when he was approved and his ceremony is either on 10th May or 31st May?


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Anyone got invited for May 10th or 31st May ceremony In HUME Council VIC and what was there date of approval?









Thanks


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Hi,

I have just received an interview invitation (applied 13/03/2020 - VIC), and I was wondering if someone could provide some advice on how to prepare for the test, but also in relation to the first part which is the interview - what sort of questions are we asked in the interview and if it requires a different preparation from the test.

Thank you


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

dovey said:


> I was wondering if someone could provide some advice on how to prepare for the test, but also in relation to the first part which is the interview - what sort of questions are we asked in the interview and if it requires a different preparation from the test.


I will answer both questions separately. The citizenship interview is very straight forward. They usually ask for your identification documents (Drivers Licence, Passport etc). I was also asked to show my Form 1195. I wasn't asked anything unexpected. They have all of the information available to them on their screens and they usually validate some of them against the original documents. My wife and I were asked to produce different documents, which suggests it depends on the case officer.

Once your interview is completed, they will issue you a citizenship test slip, which has a code you need to begin your citizenship test. The test as you will know consists of 20 Multiple Choice Questions based on the Our Values document officially available from Citizenship website. If you are good at comprehension, the test will be pretty easy. You do not need to prepare from any other source apart from the official test book.

All in all, I needed 15-20 minutes for interview and 5-10 minutes for test. Good luck.


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

bym007 said:


> I will answer both questions separately. The citizenship interview is very straight forward. They usually ask for your identification documents (Drivers Licence, Passport etc). I was also asked to show my Form 1195. I wasn't asked anything unexpected. They have all of the information available to them on their screens and they usually validate some of them against the original documents. My wife and I were asked to produce different documents, which suggests it depends on the case officer.
> 
> Once your interview is completed, they will issue you a citizenship test slip, which has a code you need to begin your citizenship test. The test as you will know consists of 20 Multiple Choice Questions based on the Our Values document officially available from Citizenship website. If you are good at comprehension, the test will be pretty easy. You do not need to prepare from any other source apart from the official test book.
> 
> ...





bym007 said:


> I will answer both questions separately. The citizenship interview is very straight forward. They usually ask for your identification documents (Drivers Licence, Passport etc). I was also asked to show my Form 1195. I wasn't asked anything unexpected. They have all of the information available to them on their screens and they usually validate some of them against the original documents. My wife and I were asked to produce different documents, which suggests it depends on the case officer.
> 
> Once your interview is completed, they will issue you a citizenship test slip, which has a code you need to begin your citizenship test. The test as you will know consists of 20 Multiple Choice Questions based on the Our Values document officially available from Citizenship website. If you are good at comprehension, the test will be pretty easy. You do not need to prepare from any other source apart from the official test book.
> 
> All in all, I needed 15-20 minutes for interview and 5-10 minutes for test. Good luck.


Thank you, that's very helpful. In relation to the interview, does that mean we should bring physical copies of the entire application (as well as all original documents)?
Would you be able to confirm is this is the correct link to the 'Our Values' document?


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship-subsite/files/our-common-bond-15112020.pdf



Thanks again.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

dovey said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful. In relation to the interview, does that mean we should bring physical copies of the entire application (as well as all original documents)?


You dont need the application itself. You need the originals of the attached documents.



dovey said:


> Would you be able to confirm is this is the correct link to the 'Our Values' document?
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship-subsite/files/our-common-bond-15112020.pdf


Correct.


----------



## sajayn_8065 (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Mates

I was living in NSW, Parramatta council till 23-Apr-2022. I had to move to Melbourne from 24-Apr-2022 due to job related purposes. Surprisingly and Unfortunately, i got test invite [email protected] Parramatta. 

Now, my situation makes me harder to go back to sydney and take the test along with my kids. 

Could you advise, if I move the test centre to melbourne would still keep my priority in the queue or it would consider as a new application?

Expecting your valuable advice and information


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, 
I am new to this forum. my wife and I applied for citizenship same day 22nd March 2022 from WA. My wife got appointment letter for test 14th April 2022 but I haven’t heard anything as of yet. 

Did anyone happen to have same situation? 

I lodged my mum visitor (family sponsored visa 600) 9th April 2022. Is anything to do for submitting my mum visitor visa like extra security checks which are delaying?

I know every application has separate merits to review but people are getting appointment for test 3/4 weeks after submitting from WA. So just concerning what would be reason to delay mine. T


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sazid said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum. my wife and I applied for citizenship same day 22nd March 2022 from WA. My wife got appointment letter for test 14th April 2022 but I haven’t heard anything as of yet.
> 
> Did anyone happen to have same situation?
> ...


In most cases, couples don’t get test invites together even if they applied simultaneously 
DHA have their own security checks and you can’t second guess them
They will issue the invite to you and grant to your mother only when they are satisfied 
Cheers


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone

Do you guys have any idea about the timeframe between the citizenship interview/test and the approval for regional NSW applicants? The interview/test was conducted in a Centrelink office (not in Department of Home Affairs office).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

sajayn_8065 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I was living in NSW, Parramatta council till 23-Apr-2022. I had to move to Melbourne from 24-Apr-2022 due to job related purposes. Surprisingly and Unfortunately, i got test invite [email protected] Parramatta.
> 
> ...


so you didn't notify the immi, before you got the invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

red_man said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Do you guys have any idea about the timeframe between the citizenship interview/test and the approval for regional NSW applicants? The interview/test was conducted in a Centrelink office (not in Department of Home Affairs office).
> Thanks in advance.


Most centrelink applicants face delay upto 2 weeks for approval 
Cheers


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

NB said:


> In most cases, couples don’t get test invites together even if they applied simultaneously
> DHA have their own security checks and you can’t second guess them
> They will issue the invite to you and grant to your mother only when they are satisfied
> Cheers


Thanks a lot mate
Hopping for the best


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

NB said:


> Most centrelink applicants face delay upto 2 weeks for approval
> Cheers


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bordeaux Beret (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi everyone,

We finally got the invite to the interview and test (applied in VIC 11 Mar 2021 - test invite received 28 Apr 2022).

Now that we'll need to bring the original documents to the interview, I got a question around one of the documents.

The birth certificate we have is a digital document acquired from the government online portal, hence it doesn't have any signature/stamp on it but instead it has a digital QR code.

So the question is whether this might be an issue for the interview or not.

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Bordeaux Beret said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We finally got the invite to the interview and test (applied in VIC 11 Mar 2021 - test invite received 28 Apr 2022).
> 
> ...


I had my birth certificate in digital format with a qr code and no sign or stamp on it. Was not an issue for the interview. Can your birth certificate be verified online?.


----------



## sajayn_8065 (Dec 22, 2021)

EricTang said:


> so you didn't notify the immi, before you got the invite?


nope.. the move date was tentative and decided in the last minute.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bordeaux Beret said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We finally got the invite to the interview and test (applied in VIC 11 Mar 2021 - test invite received 28 Apr 2022).
> 
> ...


Take a printout 
Also take the link with you and show it to the case officer on your phone, in case he is reluctant to click on unknown QR code’s 
Cheers


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

sajayn_8065 said:


> nope.. the move date was tentative and decided in the last minute.


then you might have to be in the queue all over again in Mel.
So better take a leave and go back Syd to take the test.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Most of March 2021 victorian applicants recieved invite.. good luck to those waiting


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I attended the Citizenship Ceremony by Blacktown City Council today.. Around 1200 people became Australian Citizens today, Blacktown Mayor mentioned this was the biggest Citizenship Ceremony in Australia so far (in terms of numbers), and beat Parramatta's 1100 in the past.




__ https://www.facebook.com/StephenBaliMP/posts/412514807543884


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

JK684 said:


> I attended the Citizenship Ceremony by Blacktown City Council today.. Around 1200 people became Australian Citizens today, Blacktown Mayor mentioned this was the biggest Citizenship Ceremony in Australia so far (in terms of numbers), and beat Parramatta's 1100 in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats, but bankstown-canterbury council might have hold a bigger ceremony last year (more than 2000).


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

EricTang said:


> congrats, but bankstown-canterbury council might have hold a bigger ceremony last year (more than 2000).


Thanks , ooh ok, I dont know , they were claiming it was the biggest yet


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

sajayn_8065 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I was living in NSW, Parramatta council till 23-Apr-2022. I had to move to Melbourne from 24-Apr-2022 due to job related purposes. Surprisingly and Unfortunately, i got test invite [email protected] Parramatta.
> 
> ...


My advice would be to ask Home Affairs about your case. If I were to guess, you'd keep your place in the queue if you move your address to Melbourne. Though note that VIC still has a huge backlog of interviews/tests from 2021.


----------



## ss77 (10 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for your time.
My citizenship got approved a month back and I'm in Melbourne city council. Now I am moving to Werribee. I have updated my new address in immi account. Do I need to do anything else so that I will get ceremony in some council near to my new address.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ss77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for your time.
> My citizenship got approved a month back and I'm in Melbourne city council. Now I am moving to Werribee. I have updated my new address in immi account. Do I need to do anything else so that I will get ceremony in some council near to my new address.


Nothing else to be done
Cheers


----------



## Happypeople (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 

Was wondering if anyone noticed the status of their application before they received an invite? My application still shows received and they have started inviting people from my month since last April.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Happypeople said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone noticed the status of their application before they received an invite? My application still shows received and they have started inviting people from my month since last April.


The application will be on "received" status even after your interview and test.


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi all,

As a long time follower of this amazing forum, below are my timelines:

Applied for citizenship by conferral: 12 Mar 2021.

Received invitation for test/interview: 29 April 2022. 

Rescheduled test/interview date from 19 May 2022 to 03 May 2022.

Took interview and test on 03 May 2022 (today) and passed. Also approved same day.

Test/interview location: Melbourne CBD, DHA Office.

During interview was asked for original birth certificate, driver’s license, medicare card, passport, verbal confirmation of home address, email, phone number. Case officer was quite friendly and basically said all good, and he also asked if there were any criminal court convictions or police matters.
Interview took around 10 minutes and test another 10 minutes. Test questions were from the ‘our common bond’ pdf you can find online.
Now the wait for ceremony (council is Wyndham). Very happy to be almost there. It has been a long journey from PR to this. This Forum has been very helpful in keeping me up to date with useful information along the way. 

All the best to those who are waiting for test invite and to those waiting for the final step i.e ceremony like me.

kindest regards…..


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I was waiting for citizenship ceremony invite and then had to fly overseas for 2 months. I called up home affairs and updated them about my travel plan, they said its fine and they've put this on my file and that I would be invited accordingly. Now that I am out of Australia, they have invited me for ceremony. I cant attend it, I have replied back to their invitation letter email but haven't received a response.

Could you please suggest what to do?

Cheers!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

It is your council that managed the ceremonies. You ought to respond to them and let them know your situation and request for a new date.

All the best..!


----------



## adamhawa (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi everyone 
Finally I received the test invitation in Brisbane city.
What about the ceremony is there anyway to request for online ceremony?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

adamhawa said:


> Hi everyone
> Finally I received the test invitation in Brisbane city.
> What about the ceremony is there anyway to request for online ceremony?


Last I heard, Councils are moving away from online ceremonies as Covid restrictions are eased all around. You may not be in luck if you request for one I guess.


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> It is your council that managed the ceremonies. You ought to respond to them and let them know your situation and request for a new date.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks mate! I did call up the council just now.....they said I need to talk to home affairs :-|


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hello

did anyone got invited for ceremony from HUME Council for May or June?

Kindly let us know....!!

With your date of approval





Thank


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> did anyone got invited for ceremony from HUME Council for May or June?
> 
> Kindly let us know....!!


My neighbor sat their citizenship tests in August 2020 and have been invited to Hume Council Citizenship ceremony on 10/May.


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

adamhawa said:


> Hi everyone
> Finally I received the test invitation in Brisbane city.
> What about the ceremony is there anyway to request for online ceremony?


probably waiting time is more than a year, unfortunately


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> My neighbor sat their citizenship tests in August 2020 and have been invited to Hume Council Citizenship ceremony on 10/May.


do you mean Aug-21?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> My neighbor sat their citizenship tests in August 2020





amebadha said:


> do you mean Aug-21?


Correct, I meant August 2021.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Attended ceremony at Hornsby Shire on 04May2022.
Total 40-50 people and duration was about 40 min. 

Good Luck to all waiting for ceremonies....


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone waiting for ceremony in whittlesea council plz share your timeline thanks


----------



## VCT (8 mo ago)

Sazid said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum. my wife and I applied for citizenship same day 22nd March 2022 from WA. My wife got appointment letter for test 14th April 2022 but I haven’t heard anything as of yet.
> 
> Did anyone happen to have same situation?
> ...


 Hello
Can you pls advise which council you belong to? Thanks


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All

My residential lease has expired and need to shift home this weekend.

I recieved test invite two weeks back for end of may. Can you please share the process to update residential address in immi account.

I am in mel and got the invite after 1 year wait so wanted to confirm if updating address after receiving test invite and before test will affect the approval after interview.

Please share as I am unsure.


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

VCT said:


> Hello
> Can you pls advise which council you belong to? Thanks


City of Stirling, WA


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All
> 
> My residential lease has expired and need to shift home this weekend.
> 
> ...


You must inform DHA on any change of your circumstances including change in address details as soon as you can and upload the new documents in immi account with clear instructions (file subject) and may also include separate page providing explanation of uploading the document.

If you do not do so the risk is of hiding information in your citizenship application which may go against your application and can result in delay.

My suggestion will be to follow the guidelines given by DHA in relation citizenship application.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Himadri said:


> You must inform DHA on any change of your circumstances including change in address details as soon as you can and upload the new documents in immi account with clear instructions (file subject) and may also include separate page providing explanation of uploading the document.
> 
> If you do not do so the risk is of hiding information in your citizenship application which may go against your application and can result in delay.
> 
> My suggestion will be to follow the guidelines given by DHA in relation citizenship application.


Reply
Thanks, do I need to upload updated driving license address,rent agreement, bank address in an word document to show proof.


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hello

did anyone got invited for ceremony from HUME Council for May or June?
Kindly let us know....!!
With your date of approval


Thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Rainy_Season said:


> do I need to upload updated driving license address,rent agreement, bank address in an word document to show proof.


Sign into your Immi Account. Select your application, and click on Update Details >>> Change of Address details.
Select applicant name, add your new address as per below screenshot and click submit.

Hope this will be helpful.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> Hello
> 
> did anyone got invited for ceremony from HUME Council for May or June?
> Kindly let us know....!!
> ...


To answer your question from couple of days back, I shared my neighbors' timeline few posts back, and you missed it!


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Rainy_Season said:


> Reply
> Thanks, do I need to upload updated driving license address,rent agreement, bank address in an word document to show proof.


Generally JPEG, JPG is best but unencrypted pdf works as well. Documents formats are on the website.

Upload under other documents and send a mail informing DHS. Email is mentioned in the website as well as on the acknowledgment letter (contact us). Please ensure to mention TRN while communicating.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

bym007 said:


> Sign into your Immi Account. Select your application, and click on Update Details >>> Change of Address details.
> Select applicant name, add your new address as per below screenshot and click submit.
> 
> Hope this will be helpful.
> ...


Thank you very much. So no proof required for new address.
Sorry If I am missing something.


bym007 said:


> Sign into your Immi Account. Select your application, and click on Update Details >>> Change of Address details.
> Select applicant name, add your new address as per below screenshot and click submit.
> 
> Hope this will be helpful.
> ...


Thank you.

Do we also need to submit proof for new address somewhere. like updated driver licence, rent agreement etc. If yes, then how and where.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Generally JPEG, JPG is best but unencrypted pdf works as well. Documents formats are on the website.
> 
> Upload under other documents and send a mail informing DHS. Email is mentioned in the website as well as on the acknowledgment letter (contact us). Please ensure to mention TRN while communicating.


Okay, Thank you.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Got invited today for citizenship test
Timeline. 4 apr 2021 app lodged
Melbourne 
Thnx this group so much for always helping from starting applications to invitation


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Got invited today for citizenship test
> Timeline. 4 apr 2021 app lodged
> Melbourne
> Thnx this group so much for always helping from starting applications to invitation


Yes this group and people are very helpful. Thank you everyone.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Got invited today for citizenship test
> Timeline. 4 apr 2021 app lodged
> Melbourne
> Thnx this group so much for always helping from starting applications to invitation


Looks like NSW is slowing down on test invites especially Parramatta center


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

The invitation trend goes up and down. I see no obvious reason to explain this behaviour.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Got invited today for citizenship test
> Timeline. 4 apr 2021 app lodged
> Melbourne
> Thnx this group so much for always helping from starting applications to invitation


Congratulations mate ! Did you receive an email ? What was the time ?
I had applied in March 2021 but was overseas and returned last weekend. Seems like I have missed my turn  
Not sure when the invite would come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Just got invited for the citizenship test. Applied April 9 2021, Melbourne.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Sparsh412 said:


> Congratulations mate ! Did you receive an email ? What was the time ?
> I had applied in March 2021 but was overseas and returned last weekend. Seems like I have missed my turn
> Not sure when the invite would come.
> 
> ...


Yh it was by email
Good luck


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Sparsh412 said:


> Congratulations mate ! Did you receive an email ? What was the time ?
> I had applied in March 2021 but was overseas and returned last weekend. Seems like I have missed my turn
> Not sure when the invite would come.
> 
> ...


Myself and my wife applied on 2nd Apr 2021, i got the interview letter today, but my wife didn't.
As like you she went to overseas and came back last week. not sure when she will get invite  .


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

usankara said:


> Myself and my wife applied on 2nd Apr 2021, i got the interview letter today, but my wife didn't.
> As like you she went to overseas and came back last week. not sure when she will get invite  .


Anyone else in this forum with same scenario ? Would love to know some experience of people who were overseas and missed their turn for the invite. Any suggestion would be appreciated !! 
I had already called the department and put a note on my application about me returning back to Australia, still application was overlooked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Looks like NSW is slowing down on test invites especially Parramatta center


I had applied citizenship on 27th Nov 2021 and got my interview done on 26th April 2022 , approved as well on same day. Now waiting for ceremony at Bayside council NSW. I would advise you to call citizenship helpline.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

HI Everyone , My citizenship was approved on 26th April 2022 and there is long queue at my council (Bayside council NSW) . I am planning to move/update address to council where it is faster to get Ceremony , is that legal to do that? if yes, kindly help me with some name of these council.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Everyone , My citizenship was approved on 26th April 2022 and there is long queue at my council (Bayside council NSW) . I am planning to move/update address to council where it is faster to get Ceremony , is that legal to do that? if yes, kindly help me with some name of these council.
> [/





sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Everyone , My citizenship was approved on 26th April 2022 and there is long queue at my council (Bayside council NSW) . I am planning to move/update address to council where it is faster to get Ceremony , is that legal to do that? if yes, kindly help me with some name of these council.


Can you pls share what all documents were verified during interview.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Everyone , My citizenship was approved on 26th April 2022 and there is long queue at my council (Bayside council NSW) . I am planning to move/update address to council where it is faster to get Ceremony , is that legal to do that? if yes, kindly help me with some name of these council.


It’s legal to move to another council
But the move would have to be genuine, not only in paper
You can try one of the rural councils as they would have very few applicants
Cheers


----------



## Gourav9042 (10 mo ago)

Good Morning All, Applied Citizenship on - 13th April, 2021 and Approved today ( 07/05/2022). Appointment for Australian Citizenship test is on 06 June 2022. Thank you everyone on this page for all the suggestions and information. Good luck and sit tight who are waiting atm.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Gourav9042 said:


> Good Morning All, Applied Citizenship on - 13th April, 2021 and Approved today ( 07/05/2022). Appointment for Australian Citizenship test is on 06 June 2022. Thank you everyone on this page for all the suggestions and information. Good luck and sit tight who are waiting atm.


Congratulations!! Did you get an email today morning or yesterday night ? Are they processing applications on weekends as well ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Gourav9042 said:


> Good Morning All, Applied Citizenship on - 13th April, 2021 and Approved today ( 07/05/2022). Appointment for Australian Citizenship test is on 06 June 2022. Thank you everyone on this page for all the suggestions and information. Good luck and sit tight who are waiting atm.


You mean they sent you an invitation to attend the interview and test on June 6?.


----------



## ss77 (10 mo ago)

Sparsh412 said:


> Anyone else in this forum with same scenario ? Would love to know some experience of people who were overseas and missed their turn for the invite. Any suggestion would be appreciated !!
> I had already called the department and put a note on my application about me returning back to Australia, still application was overlooked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my friend forgot to update Immi about his travel and went to India last year and he got invite for interview when he was there. He called Immi helpline and informed about it and forgot to keep rescheduling and not attended the test. In Feb when he came back to Australia he called Immi again and told he is back. He got interview invite in end of Feb.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

ss77 said:


> One of my friend forgot to update Immi about his travel and went to India last year and he got invite for interview when he was there. He called Immi helpline and informed about it and forgot to keep rescheduling and not attended the test. In Feb when he came back to Australia he called Immi again and told he is back. He got interview invite in end of Feb.


So many steps forgotten still got invitation  I haven’t missed any step of informing the department yet to receive the invite . Let’s hope it comes soon . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

rc12 said:


> I think this is to prove that you've met the residency requirements for citizenship (four years living here incl one year as PR) so your first entry as PR is the relevant one.


Thanks @rc12 for the response. Appreciate it!


----------



## Gourav9042 (10 mo ago)

Sparsh412 said:


> Congratulations!! Did you get an email today morning or yesterday night ? Are they processing applications on weekends as well ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Via Email in morning around 9:55am.


----------



## Gourav9042 (10 mo ago)

darktranquillity said:


> You mean they sent you an invitation to attend the interview and test on June 6?.


Yes


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Regarding Birth Certificate for Citizenship application.

Can we produce different Birth Certificate to what was being used during Permanent Resident Visa processing ?

Planning to get new one from Municipal authorities in India for myself. Have used old format in PR application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepak G (10 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Yes thats right.. n thats why we r waiting 13 months plus for a test invite


 Hi All,

I have the below information for Wyndham Vale city Council Ceremony.

I am aware that candidate who appeared in test by end of January 2022 are invited for 8th May citizenship Ceremony. There are in total 480 people took oath in 3 batches i.e morning afternoon and evening.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Deepak G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the below information for Wyndham Vale city Council Ceremony.
> 
> I am aware that candidate who appeared in test by end of January 2022 are invited for 8th May citizenship Ceremony. There are in total 480 people took oath in 3 batches i.e morning afternoon and evening.


Thanks for the update.. looks like its still going to be a long wait


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

R-M said:


> Hello
> 
> did anyone got invited for ceremony from HUME Council for May or June?
> Kindly let us know....!!
> ...


Someone i know got invited for 31st May ceremony.. approved 1st Nov. Hume council 1


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Deepak G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the below information for Wyndham Vale city Council Ceremony.
> 
> I am aware that candidate who appeared in test by end of January 2022 are invited for 8th May citizenship Ceremony. There are in total 480 people took oath in 3 batches i.e morning afternoon and evening.


If u dont mind sharing how did u get this onfo and any way to find out how many waiting since feb? Thanks


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Someone i know got invited for 31st May ceremony.. approved 1st Nov. Hume council 1


Wow seems like a long wait for Hume Council Ceremonies....!


i Hope the Hume Council invites more people to remove the huge backlog ...!!!


T


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> Wow seems like a long wait for Hume Council Ceremonies


Don't forget this depends on the backlog in Hume Council as well.
Hume Council is one of the councils with a large migrant population, compared to some of the other councils.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys tomorrow is my citizenship test and interview in Melbourne 
I want to confirm the documents I am taking with me
Appointment letter
Passport 
Driving license 
Birth certificate 
Bank statement 
Is it enough?
Or I am missing something 
Will be really helpful if someone can answer
Thnx


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys tomorrow is my citizenship test and interview in Melbourne
> I want to confirm the documents I am taking with me
> Appointment letter
> Passport
> ...


Medicare card and utility bill copy. Refer to the list of documents to carry as mentioned in your appointment letter


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Medicare card and utility bill copy. Refer to the list of documents to carry as mentioned in your appointment letter


Thnx
Really appreciated


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Medicare card and utility bill copy


Your appointment letter will mention the documents you need to carry. The above documents should be enough tomorrow though.


Jatinder1991 said:


> Thnx
> Really appreciated


Best wishes for tomorrow. Do read the Common bond document and that will make the test super easy.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Your appointment letter will mention the documents you need to carry. The above documents should be enough tomorrow though.
> 
> Best wishes for tomorrow. Do read the Common bond document and that will make the test super easy.


Thnx bro
I will


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi. I had mis-communication with MARA agent. My application approved waiting for ceremony. I’ve called citizenship Help line about my ceremony waitlist after discussion with agent. She told me no problem you can call. 

I have my own immi account & downloaded my application, checking updates from last 1.5 yrs. Yesterday i saw invitation for ceremony. I downloaded the invitation for ceremony pdf file from immi account. 

To attend ceremony, Invitation letter is compulsory. My ceremony scheduled next week. I may receive SMS this Sunday from DHA like Test invite. All emails goes to agent . But Agent hold & kept this ceremony Invitation mail from last 2 weeks with her. Not shared to me. I have 1 week time to attend ceremony. 

What are my options now. 

1. Directly print out & attend ceremony (don’t inform agent)

2. Mail the Mara agent & ask for ceremony update ( inform agent) get official mail & attend 

3. Wait for SMS from DHA & call the agent for invitation. 

Please suggest the best option. [mention]NB [/mention][mention]Mudassar_SM [/mention] 
[mention]fugitive_4u [/mention] [mention]vinodn007 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

thisisram said:


> Hi. I had mis-communication with MARA agent. My application approved waiting for ceremony. I’ve called citizenship Help line about my ceremony waitlist after discussion with agent. She told me no problem you can call.
> 
> I have my own immi account & downloaded my application, checking updates from last 1.5 yrs. Yesterday i saw invitation for ceremony. I downloaded the invitation for ceremony pdf file from immi account.
> 
> ...


I'd go with #1. I've just checked and the invitation letter in immiaccount is identical to the one I received via email.

I'd also ask the agent why she hasn't shared the email with you. If it's because of a negligent reason, I'd file a complaint.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Everyone , My citizenship was approved on 26th April 2022 and there is long queue at my council (Bayside council NSW) . I am planning to move/update address to council where it is faster to get Ceremony , is that legal to do that? if yes, kindly help me with some name of these council.


how do you know how long the queue is for you suburb?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

dol said:


> how do you know how long the queue is for you suburb?


Via FOI disclosure logs - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2022


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi,

I have the below queries:
-Do I have to update my current address (recently moved to a new council) anywhere in immiaccount other than "update your details" section for the citizenship application?
-My spouse is a PR of Australia. In the section where they ask "List all countries where the spouse is a permanent resident of", I missed to add "Australia". Would this be a problem? If so, how can I update this detail? 
-I and my parents are not clear of their Birthday, as such I filled out parent's DOB based on best guess. (Do not have their DOB in any document). Would this cause any issue?
TIA.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

While you deal with the agent on why they held back on informing you of the ceremony please just print the letter from immiaccount and that is the same as the email that is sent and go ahead and attend the ceremony. Do carry the driving licence as well.congratulations and Good luck! 



thisisram said:


> Hi. I had mis-communication with MARA agent. My application approved waiting for ceremony. I’ve called citizenship Help line about my ceremony waitlist after discussion with agent. She told me no problem you can call.
> 
> I have my own immi account & downloaded my application, checking updates from last 1.5 yrs. Yesterday i saw invitation for ceremony. I downloaded the invitation for ceremony pdf file from immi account.
> 
> ...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Also upload a copy of proof of new address under other documents section.
For updating the wife’s PR make a word document explaining the situation and update the details and also provide PR grant number details for reference.you can use -form 1023 download it from immi website.

Notification of incorrect answer(s)

preferably DOB should be based on something to support with. Could be national id,passport etc their school certificates etc.don’t know if putting guessed details is the right step.others can comment.



Okayed435 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the below queries:
> -Do I have to update my current address (recently moved to a new council) anywhere in immiaccount other than "update your details" section for the citizenship application?
> ...


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys just passed the test today and got approved email as well thnx so much for your help throughout the process.
Just want to know anybody know the waiting time for ceremony in brimbank council ?
Thnx


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys just passed the test today and got approved email as well thnx so much for your help throughout the process.
> Just want to know anybody know the waiting time for ceremony in brimbank council ?
> Thnx


Congratulations Jatinder!


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys can someone please confirm what is the answer of this question
> "the department occasionally conducts citizenship ceremonies that may attract media attention.
> Indicate if the applicant does not want to take part in such a ceremony"
> 
> ...


Hi @Jatinder1991 , What did you do to correct the answer from NO to YES?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

As per FOI released documents (last update 27 Jan 2022), there were approx 10,000 people waiting for their citizenship ceremonies, and over 1000 of them were from Hume Council alone. Hume Council in VIC has the largest number of people awaiting citizenship ceremonies. Other councils of note are Brimbank, Casey and Wyndham.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

I want to change my council because it’s very long wait to get invited for ceremony, can you guys tell me where is more quicker to get invitations in Melbourne, currently I am in whittlesea council thanks


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

bym007 said:


> As per FOI released documents (last update 27 Jan 2022), there were approx 10,000 people waiting for their citizenship ceremonies, and over 1000 of them were from Hume Council alone. Hume Council in VIC has the largest number of people awaiting citizenship ceremonies. Other councils of note are Brimbank, Casey and Wyndham.


Can someone request a new Foi for whats happening now.. its 5 months from jan..to get an idea how many cleared


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kuwind said:


> Can someone request a new Foi for whats happening now.. its 5 months from jan..to get an idea how many cleared


I was thinking the same this morning, when I looked up last update.
Happy to send a FOI request, as long as no one else has requested it already.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

bym007 said:


> I was thinking the same this morning, when I looked up last update.
> Happy to send a FOI request, as long as no one else has requested it already.


Yes please that would be great.. if u can request for all the councils like the one above


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have raised a FOI request now. Will keep this thread updated with response.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Regarding Birth Certificate for Citizenship application.
> 
> Can we produce different Birth Certificate to what was being used during Permanent Resident Visa processing ?
> 
> ...


Any help with this please from experts in the group.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

bym007 said:


> I have raised a FOI request now. Will keep this thread updated with response.


Thanks.. any update on ur wife approval?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kuwind said:


> Thanks.. any update on ur wife approval?


Nothing so far.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

au513 said:


> Hi @Jatinder1991 , What did you do to correct the answer from NO to YES?


I didn’t changed


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, how about the trend for NSW ?> It looks like till Dec 23 got approved according to Immitracker. My lodgement date is Jan 3, 2022. When can we expect a test invite?.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi guys, how about the trend for NSW ?> It looks like till Dec 23 got approved according to Immitracker. My lodgement date is Jan 3, 2022. When can we expect a test invite?.


I applied in November 2021 and still no invite yet. I think people who chose Sydney CBD got test invites per tracker. It depends on where you applied from.


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

Does anyone get any idea, if the labor comes in power, would the processing speed up?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

EricTang said:


> Does anyone get any idea, if the labor comes in power, would the processing speed up?


First tell me that Labour will come to power ?
Cheers


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

NB said:


> First tell me that Labour will come to power ?
> Cheers


They way its leader performing in public debates and press con highly unlikely


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Any help with this please from experts in the group.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don’t need birth certificate for citizenship application. Your passport is enough.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Regarding Birth Certificate for Citizenship application.
> 
> Can we produce different Birth Certificate to what was being used during Permanent Resident Visa processing ?
> 
> ...


As long as it’s authentic and contains the necessary information , new or old doesn’t matter 
Cheers


----------



## Binzz (8 mo ago)

R-M said:


> Mine Application took more than a month after test to get approved.
> My friend waited three month for approval after test. It depends ..
> 
> nothing to worry.... relax and it will come through


I am the same. Did test on Jan 2022 passed 100%. Still waiting for approval. What is your current status?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> You don’t need birth certificate for citizenship application. Your passport is enough.


Not always the case. Depends on the CO. In my case they asked to produce birth certificate or the year 10 mark sheet showing date of birth and one parents name on it. CO did not accept passport as proof of date of birth.


----------



## Happypeople (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, does anyone know the email address to contact the department regarding citizenship processing?


----------



## Ricky61 (8 mo ago)

Hi,
I been contacted by case officer after 1 year request more documents.
which they ask me CONFIRMATION OF MY PRINCIPAL PREFERRED NAME
Example:
officer wrote
I note that all documents provided are in your name: ABCDEFGH URXYZ Dob. 01/01/1985
I note that you have listed your Principal preferred name as: abcdefgh URXYZ Dob:
01/01/1985
If you wish to list your name as abcdefgh URXYZ Dob: 01/01/1985, please update your
Australian Identity card such as Australia driver licence and medicare card to reflect this
name.
Please confirm which name you would like to proceed in naming order ABCDEFGH URXYZ Dob: 01/01/1985 or abcdefgh URXYZ Dob: 01/01/1985

Basically, it's only matter of small and capital letter of my first name.
Anyone has idea how can I confirm my name through any form or Step Dec or just simple email?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ricky61 said:


> Hi,
> I been contacted by case officer after 1 year request more documents.
> which they ask me CONFIRMATION OF MY PRINCIPAL PREFERRED NAME
> Example:
> ...


Make a word doc and explain what name format you need. If it’s the capitals then mention that otherwise CO has advised to change any of the Australian document to reflect the new format and add that under attach documents.


----------



## Ricky61 (8 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Make a word doc and explain what name format you need. If it’s the capitals then mention that otherwise CO has advised to change any of the Australian document to reflect the new format and add that under attach documents.


Thanks mate👍


----------



## Gourav9042 (10 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I was accepted for my citizenship test on May 10th, and I got the invite for the citizen ceremony the next day. The ceremony is scheduled for June 7th. My council is Greater Dandenong. 
Thank you to everyone on this page for answering all my queries in this mean time.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Gourav9042 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was accepted for my citizenship test on May 10th, and I got the invite for the citizen ceremony the next day. The ceremony is scheduled for June 7th. My council is Greater Dandenong.
> Thank you to everyone on this page for answering all my queries in this mean time.


Congratulations! Gaurav


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All, 

Does someone know how the ceremony invite is sent for bayside council in nsw.

Some say via email other say via post.

How to confirm the medium.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does someone know how the ceremony invite is sent for bayside council in nsw.
> 
> ...


You will always get the invite via messages in immiaccount. Additionally you will get an email as well if the same invite. Getting the copy on post may or may not happen for all. It’s the same thing so you can check messages section in you application in online immi account for your invite.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> You will always get the invite via messages in immiaccount. Additionally you will get an email as well if the same invite. Getting the copy on post may or may not happen for all. It’s the same thing so you can check messages section in you application in online immi account for your invite.


Thank you


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys is anyone know the brimbank council Victoria ceremony waiting time just approved last week waiting for ceremony invite
Thanks


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does someone know how the ceremony invite is sent for bayside council in nsw.
> 
> ...


Hi When was your Citizenship approved?


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi When was your Citizenship approved?
> [/QUOTE





sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi When was your Citizenship approved?


9th may


----------



## Bhaumik90 (8 mo ago)

Sparsh412 said:


> Congratulations mate ! Did you receive an email ? What was the time ?
> I had applied in March 2021 but was overseas and returned last weekend. Seems like I have missed my turn
> Not sure when the invite would come.
> 
> ...


Hello Sparsh ,

i am in the same situation. I have applied in the March 21 and went to India for last month. I am not sure if this could be this reason I still Don’t get invite for test.
Did you try to reach out to IMMI via call ?


----------



## Bhaumik90 (8 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Most of March 2021 victorian applicants recieved invite.. good luck to those waiting


Hello , I have applied in March 21 as well , but still waiting for invite .. I was out for AUS for a month .. could that be a reason ?


----------



## Bhaumik90 (8 mo ago)

Bunny86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife applied for her citizenship on 14/02/2021 and I on 04/03/2021 from Melbourne. We visited our families overseas earlier this year for a couple of months after informing DOHA of our trip and now we are back in Melbourne. I have noticed that files are being picked in a date wise order and people who had applied on the same date as us and even later have received an invite for the citizenship test. Could our recent overseas trip have delayed our file? I am wondering if anyone has any idea for the delay in our file, or a suggestion to speed things up. Thanks.


I am in the same situation! Did you get any response or update from immi ?


----------



## Ricky61 (8 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> I didn't provide aadhar card when filling out the application. I notice that my application has been processed in the regional citizenship office, QLD, Brisbane. Is this normal? 6 months wait time should be fine.


Hi Mate,
I am now in same boat attached birth certificate with NAATI. Just wondering how long after they made decision after uploaded requested docs¿ or you still waiting . Chears


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

I got the news that 2400 participant will attend citizenship ceremony in paramatta next week.

It was due to people from parramatta submitting lot of request to dha and council.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> I got the news that 2400 participant will attend citizenship ceremony in paramatta next week.
> 
> It was due to people from paramatta submitting lot of request to dha and council.


I have written to Bayside council on Twitter and to Mayor as well to conduct mass ceremony like paramatta and black town. I would suggest you also do as more people writing will increase probability.


----------



## nikhil2323 (May 26, 2021)

Gourav9042 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was accepted for my citizenship test on May 10th, and I got the invite for the citizen ceremony the next day. The ceremony is scheduled for June 7th. My council is Greater Dandenong.
> Thank you to everyone on this page for answering all my queries in this mean time.


Congratulations. This is super quick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> I have written to Bayside council on Twitter and to Mayor as well to conduct mass ceremony like paramatta and black town. I would suggest you also do as more people writing will increase probability.


Yes, I will write


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> I have raised a FOI request now. Will keep this thread updated with response.


On Saturday morning, I got a refusal from DHA on our FOI request. Quoting them,

The Department has considered the scope of this request and its capacity to conduct searches of relevance based on the current scope. It is my preliminary view that your request, in its current form, is not specific enough to enable the Department to identify documents in scope of your request.

In order to process your request in a timely manner, FOI and the relevant business area require your assistance to clarify the scope of your request.

Please clarify which specific city councils you are seeking statistics for.

DHA is basically asking us to request the said information for specific councils, and not a blanket request for all councils waiting backlogs. I see this as a laziness on their behalf to do the background works request to fulfill our request.

We can enlist some councils, all councils, or respond in another way to get the desired reports.
What do other suggest we do next ? We have been given 14 days to respond to them.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

bym007 said:


> On Saturday morning, I got a refusal from DHA on our FOI request. Quoting them,
> 
> The Department has considered the scope of this request and its capacity to conduct searches of relevance based on the current scope. It is my preliminary view that your request, in its current form, is not specific enough to enable the Department to identify documents in scope of your request.
> 
> ...


Ohh.. how did they issue in Mar then for all councils?? U can request for all victoria council or atleast the bigger councils like hume wyndham casey brimbank having more people waiting.. i dont know just a suggestion


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kuwind said:


> U can request for all victoria council or atleast the bigger councils like hume wyndham casey brimbank having more people waiting.. i dont know just a suggestion


True, they have ofcourse released the information on all councils in the past. I am still thinking of how to approach this.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Kuwind said:


> Ohh.. how did they issue in Mar then for all councils?? U can request for all victoria council or atleast the bigger councils like hume wyndham casey brimbank having more people waiting.. i dont know just a suggestion


I am waiting for ceremony in whittlesea council I think they are not doing ceremony very often, if anyone waiting in whittlesea council plz share your timeline


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Garrydeol said:


> they are not doing ceremony very often


True. Check the ceremony timelines here.










Citizenship


Citizenship Ceremonies will be held on: Monday 12 December 2022 Tuesday 13 December 2022 Thursday 26 January 2023 Citizenship Ceremonies at the City of Whi…




www.whittlesea.vic.gov.au


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

What is the proof of first entry ? my passport was not stamped how i can get proof of first entry in Australia?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

zpat978 said:


> What is the proof of first entry ? my passport was not stamped how i can get proof of first entry in Australia?


You can safely ignore this question.
They pull up the travel records themselves during the interview and have full visibility into your travelling history.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> What is the proof of first entry ? my passport was not stamped how i can get proof of first entry in Australia?


You can get your travel records from dha
Cheers


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all 
Can someone please tell me that when we get an email regarding the citizenship ceremony, do we get it from the Department of Home Affairs’ email or from our local Council’s email?

Also, what are your experiences regarding changing the location of ceremony to different council where your friends or family members are living?

thanks in advance


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

red_man said:


> Hi all
> Can someone please tell me that when we get an email regarding the citizenship ceremony, do we get it from the Department of Home Affairs’ email or from our local Council’s email?
> 
> Also, what are your experiences regarding changing the location of ceremony to different council where your friends or family members are living?
> ...


Hi,
May I know when did you get your approval?.


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi All,

any resources for citizenship test apart from the "Common Bond" document? practice tests?


----------



## xmcitz (8 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I am a new member of this forum and this is the first time I would like to ask some questions on this forum regarding my current citizenship application.
I submitted my citizenship application on 8 July 2021 in Melbourne city, and now I am going to move interstate from Melbourne VIC to Sydney NSW. I have updated my residential and postal address to my new address in NSW through my immiaccount, then I received the email that confirms the change of address is accepted by the DHA. So my questions are:
1) Do I need to call the citizenship helpline and ask the staff transfer my file from VIC to NSW manually? Or the system will send my application from the VIC office to NSW office automatically once I submitted the change of address request online (form 929)?
2) Will this change of address action delay my processing time? If the case transferred to NSW, will NSW office will put me at the end of the queue? I spent nearly a whole year for waiting, so I am worried about this. As per immitracker, VIC is sending invitation for appointment for 15 May 2021 applicants, and NSW is sending invitation to Dec 2021 applicants. If I don't change my address to NSW, I probably will receive invitation in the next month. However, based on NSW queue, I will receive the invitation very soon if they process my application based on my original submission date.
3) In addition to submitting the change of address form, do I have to submit some supporting documents to prove my new residential address? I didn't see any requirements for uploading new documents during the process of changing the address.

Thanks for your valuable answers and suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xmcitz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a new member of this forum and this is the first time I would like to ask some questions on this forum regarding my current citizenship application.
> I submitted my citizenship application on 8 July 2021 in Melbourne city, and now I am going to move interstate from Melbourne VIC to Sydney NSW. I have updated my residential and postal address to my new address in NSW through my immiaccount, then I received the email that confirms the change of address is accepted by the DHA. So my questions are:
> ...


1. No need
2. Hard to say. But in all probability, you should get the test invite soon
3. Upload the new address evidence in Immiaccount just to be sure
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

starbearer said:


> any resources for citizenship test apart from the "Common Bond" document? practice tests?


To be fair, its best to read and follow the testable section within the Common Bond. After reading the Common Bond a few times, I watched some Youtube videos for practice questions, and some of them had different answers from the Common Bond book, so it was pretty confusing. In the end, I stopped watching them. Just by going through CB, I breezed through the test, and got 100% score.


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone


*did anyone got invited for ceremony from HUME Council for May or June?*



Kindly let us know....!!
With your date of approval


Thanks


----------



## LiamB (8 mo ago)

Hi all. 

There seems to be a varying amount of opinions out there on how long the processing times may take for citizenship. 

My question today is to see if anyone has a first hand knowledge if the waiting time for approval of citizenship is indeed longer if one sits the citizenship test at a centrelink opposed to an immigration office? 

I just sat my citizenship test today (17th of May 2022) and am curious as to how long I may be waiting for confirmation. 

Thanks!


----------



## LiamB (8 mo ago)

expat0007 said:


> A quick update for people tracking the timelines - I attended citizenship test in Melbourne CBD yesterday and got my approval email 2 hours later. Now in the ceremony queue.


Did you do your citizenship test at centrelink or at an immigration office?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> True, they have ofcourse released the information on all councils in the past. I am still thinking of how to approach this.


I have now responded to my FOI request by requesting data on 11 councils in Victoria with longest backlogs.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

In the grander scheme of things where you take the test will likely have negligible impact when compared to other factors that will affect processing times.

The Department does not publish statistics on the time it takes from test completion to application decision. 

However you can reverse engineer times based on an analysis of the data in this FOI release.

Just compare the Latest Test Date and the Decision Date columns



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200500254-r1-document-released.PDF


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Me and Wife got citizenship approval in last one week. 
NSW - Hills Council. 
Application submission date - 21st Oct 2021

Any ideas on how long the wait for ceremony is...


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Bayside council citizenship ceremony

I checked with council and mayor. Bayside council will not be able to hold mass ceremony like Parramatta or blacktown as they dont have such big place.

They are expecting huge delays in citizenship invite due to huge backlog . even people approved in may 21 are still waiting due to covid and regular processing now.


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Georges River organised a big ceremony in Dec to clear the backlog. Move to Kogarah or so? Not sure would that be faster?


----------



## anpu123 (8 mo ago)

City of Casey.
Has anyone know about the waiting number of people for the citizenship ceremony ?. Any of you attended the latest ceremony?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Rainy_Season said:


> I checked with council and mayor. Bayside council will not be able to hold mass ceremony like Parramatta or blacktown as they dont have such big place.


That does not make sense. They could rent. Or they could hold ceremonies everyday, even virtual ones.

Parramatta's "2,400-person mass ceremony" is actually six ceremonies over two days with 400 applicants each. If Bayside could only host 200 people, then they could hold 12 ceremonies over a week. Lots of ways they could get creative if they really wanted to.

I think you guys in Bayside council should keep pushing.


----------



## Geej (8 mo ago)

LiamB said:


> Did you do your citizenship test at centrelink or at an immigration office?


When you submit your application?


----------



## Geej (8 mo ago)

expat0007 said:


> A quick update for people tracking the timelines - I attended citizenship test in Melbourne CBD yesterday and got my approval email 2 hours later. Now in the ceremony queue.


When you submit your application?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Canterbury-Bankstown Council * conducted Record breaking citizenship ceremony attended by 2,500 new citizens


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

anpu123 said:


> City of Casey.
> Has anyone know about the waiting number of people for the citizenship ceremony ?. Any of you attended the latest ceremony?


I am in the queue waiting for the invite. Got approved on 7th May 2022. When did your application got approved?


----------



## anpu123 (8 mo ago)

Geej said:


> When you submit your application?


same here. I attended citizenship test in Melbourne CBD yesterday and got my approval email 1 hour. Now waiting for the ceremony (city of Casey). Applied march 2021


----------



## anpu123 (8 mo ago)

goaustralianow said:


> I am in the queue waiting for the invite. Got approved on 7th May 2022. When did your application got approved?


Approved Yesterday (17th May)


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

anpu123 said:


> Approved Yesterday (17th May)


I got approval on 24th march but still waiting for invite from whittlesea council Victoria


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

anpu123 said:


> Approved Yesterday (17th May)


I am in City of Casey as well.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> Bayside council citizenship ceremony
> 
> I checked with council and mayor. Bayside council will not be able to hold mass ceremony like Parramatta or blacktown as they dont have such big place.
> 
> They are expecting huge delays in citizenship invite due to huge backlog . even people approved in may 21 are still waiting due to covid and regular processing now.


Yeah they are too slow. I think only way some hope if more people who are waiting for ceremony reach out to them and request same.


----------



## Raj0102030405 (9 mo ago)

i got my citizenship test scheduled for beginning of july 2022. Applied it in May 2021. This is Parramatta Council, NSW. Is it possible to move my test center to regional area so i can give my test earlier?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raj0102030405 said:


> i got my citizenship test scheduled for beginning of july 2022. Applied it in May 2021. This is Parramatta Council, NSW. Is it possible to move my test center to regional area so i can give my test earlier?


You can’t change the venue but if you try patiently and diligently, you can bring your test forward to a nearby date
The link to change dates is given in your test email
Cheers


----------



## Raj0102030405 (9 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can’t change the venue but if you try patiently and diligently, you can bring your test forward to a nearby date
> The link to change dates is given in your test email
> Cheers


thanks mate


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone from whittlesea council here ?


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, 
I got my appointment letter today for test but the schedule test date mentioned in letter on 9th November 2022. Is there any reason for such a long gap?

When is the best time to keep trying for rescheduling? 

My timeline below- 
Application- 22nd March 2022
Appointment letter- 18th May 2022
State- WA

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Priyansha (8 mo ago)

Hi, I have received _invitation_ to submit _State_ _nomination_ for SA. Is it mandatory that I will need to submit it from offshore, or can I submit it while being in _Australia_ on a visitor visa? Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Priyansha said:


> Hi, I have received _invitation_ to submit _State_ _nomination_ for SA. Is it mandatory that I will need to submit it from offshore, or can I submit it while being in _Australia_ on a visitor visa? Please suggest.


You have to make sure that your tourist visa doesn’t have the 8503 conditions 
Cheers


----------



## Priyansha (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> You have to make sure that your tourist visa doesn’t have the 8503 conditions
> Cheers


Thanks NB! I understand 8503 is a mandatory condition for a visitor visa. I'll check that again.

However, for now I have just received an invitation from SA to apply for state nomination (& not for a Visa yet), hence wanted to check whether I can accept the invitation while being in AU on visitor visa. Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Priyansha said:


> Thanks NB! I understand 8503 is a mandatory condition for a visitor visa. I'll check that again.
> 
> However, for now I have just received an invitation from SA to apply for state nomination (& not for a Visa yet), hence wanted to check whether I can accept the invitation while being in AU on visitor visa. Please suggest


8503 is not mandatory 
Many tourist visas don’t have it
Not sure if you should apply onshore even for the SA sponsorship 
Cheers


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello,

For my citizenship app, I had earlier provided incorrect DOB for my parents. 
I got their correct DOB now. How can I notify DHA of accurate answer for this?


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Hello,
> 
> For my citizenship app, I had earlier provided incorrect DOB for my parents.
> I got their correct DOB now. How can I notify DHA of accurate answer for this?


You can fill up below notification for incorrect answers form 1023 and upload under attach documents 



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

rc12 said:


> That does not make sense. They could rent. Or they could hold ceremonies everyday, even virtual ones.
> 
> Parramatta's "2,400-person mass ceremony" is actually six ceremonies over two days with 400 applicants each. If Bayside could only host 200 people, then they could hold 12 ceremonies over a week. Lots of ways they could get creative if they really wanted to.
> 
> I think you guys in Bayside council should keep pushing.





sandeep_iimt said:


> Yeah they are too slow. I think only way some hope if more people who are waiting for ceremony reach out to them and request same.


Best will be to move to new suburb. After conversation, I am sure they will do nothing to expedite and they still have candidates from May 2021 to attend ceremony.

Its long wait.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> Best will be to move to new suburb. After conversation, I am sure they will do nothing to expedite and they still have candidates from May 2021 to attend ceremony.
> 
> Its long wait.


Which Suburb could be best , in case you have analyzed please do share.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Which Suburb could be best , in case you have analyzed please do share.


I am waiting for response on latest FOI requested by Ashok. once I see numbers will plan.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

darktranquillity said:


> Hi,
> May I know when did you get your approval?.


I got my approval email on On Friday 13 May


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

red_man said:


> Hi all
> Can someone please tell me that when we get an email regarding the citizenship ceremony, do we get it from the Department of Home Affairs’ email or from our local Council’s email?
> 
> Also, what are your experiences regarding changing the location of ceremony to different council where your friends or family members are living?
> ...


Can someone please share their experience with this query? 
Thanks!


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone recently completed ceremony in Knox City Council,VIC.
If yes please share your approval date.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

red_man said:


> Can someone please share their experience with this query?
> Thanks!


My partner received an email from her council (city of Sydney) as the ceremony was organised by them.

Regarding changing the ceremony to a different council, you can only do that if you have evidence that you have changed your address.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

red_man said:


> Hi all
> Can someone please tell me that when we get an email regarding the citizenship ceremony, do we get it from the Department of Home Affairs’ email or from our local Council’s email?
> 
> Also, what are your experiences regarding changing the location of ceremony to different council where your friends or family members are living?
> ...


I got the email from Home Affairs.

You attend the ceremony at the council where you live, not where your friends or family members live.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Sazid said:


> You can fill up below notification for incorrect answers form 1023 and upload under attach documents
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf


Thank you mate!


----------



## Raj0102030405 (9 mo ago)

anybody had been successful to change the citizenship test to an earlier date? If so any recommendation as to what time of the day usually it opens up?


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

Raj0102030405 said:


> anybody had been successful to change the citizenship test to an earlier date? If so any recommendation as to what time of the day usually it opens up?


I have been trying every 30min but no luck yet since yesterday. 

When is your test date? Could you please share timeline.


----------



## Raj0102030405 (9 mo ago)

Sazid said:


> I have been trying every 30min but no luck yet since yesterday.
> 
> When is your test date? Could you please share timeline.


my test date is 5th july. I had previous 23rd june and accidentally thought it was 5th june and booked july . When is ur date?


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

Raj0102030405 said:


> my test date is 5th july. I had previous 23rd june and accidentally thought it was 5th june and booked july . When is ur date?


I got 9th November 2022. I have no idea why such a long gap as WA is pretty first with ceremony and appointments letter.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Raj0102030405 said:


> anybody had been successful to change the citizenship test to an earlier date? If so any recommendation as to what time of the day usually it opens up?


I changed mine one but you need to check in evening, more chances to get earlier date in evening


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Garrydeol said:


> I changed mine one but you need to check in evening, more chances to get earlier date in evening


I changed mine and all I could say is that there's no specific time where you may find an earlier date. Just keep looking and you might get lucky


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Raj0102030405 said:


> anybody had been successful to change the citizenship test to an earlier date? If so any recommendation as to what time of the day usually it opens up?


Yes lot of folks in this forum have done that. You have to keep on checking for available time slots.


----------



## Betty BB (8 mo ago)

Sazid said:


> I got 9th November 2022. I have no idea why such a long gap as WA is pretty first with ceremony and appointments letter.


I managed to change my appt for Perth Home Affairs as I was waiting for some original docs from overseas. You need to be very patient and lucky. Week before last there were several that popped up. Then I tried from Friday to Tuesday to get same day as husband and nothing came up for this week! Good luck!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello girls and boys

Got my citizenship test invite 2-3 weeks ago and my test is next week
I have a couple of questions about the documents to bring in

1. Evidence of your Birth Name, DOB, and gender
I have a birth certificate but the name in my Birth Certificate is a bit different 
example 
Birth Certificate has Name as (My Name)
Passport has Given Names as (My Name Fathers Name)

Location: Some Hospital with no mention of the City and in the other places the city is mentioned has wrong spelling (LOL)
Passport: Has correct Location of City

I never uploaded my Birth Certificate for my application due to this reason, instead submitted my 10th Class (ICSE) Certificates which has all the details
The question is will it work? if I only show them the 10th Markesheets

2. Documents with Photograph and Signature 
Easy my Passport, nothing more is required

3. Evidence of residential address 
Will E-bills work? Or hard copy is required? 

4. Evidence of the first arrival in Australia 
My initial Student Visa + Passport stamp (have those, no issues here)

yeah so the only issue is my Birth Cert/10th Marksheet


----------



## xmcitz (8 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Just wanna share an update with my citizenship application,

I originally submitted my citizenship application online in early July 2021 in Melbourne VIC, last week I relocated to Sydney NSW due to new job and updated my new address to DHA on the same day. This morning I received interview notification on 23 June in Parramatta. Finally got my test invitation after 10 months waiting. Can I please ask some suggestions for rescheduling the test date and time? Is it possible for rescheduling my interview with an early date?

Thanks everyone in this forum and especially thanks to NB.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hello girls and boys
> 
> Got my citizenship test invite 2-3 weeks ago and my test is next week
> I have a couple of questions about the documents to bring in
> ...


1. if you uploaded 10th class certificate only, take that with you for interview. I did the same thing and my case officer asked for the same to verify it. But again this depends on the case officer you get. They could ask for additional document if they are not satisfied. and some case officers may not even ask this also - for my wife they didnt ask for 10th class marksheet (she also uploaded the same).

2. Passport and Australian drivers licence

3. Australian drivers licence or bank statement (you can go to bank and get it sealed by them if you want) , Rental contract and Utility bill are also fine.


----------



## Trr (Dec 12, 2021)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hello girls and boys
> 
> Got my citizenship test invite 2-3 weeks ago and my test is next week
> I have a couple of questions about the documents to bring in
> ...


Carry all the documents you uploaded while applying and you would be fine. No need to carry your birth certificate if you didn't upload it, they won't ask for it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

Betty BB said:


> I managed to change my appt for Perth Home Affairs as I was waiting for some original docs from overseas. You need to be very patient and lucky. Week before last there were several that popped up. Then I tried from Friday to Tuesday to get same day as husband and nothing came up for this week! Good luck!


Thanks mate. 
I just managed to reschedule from November to next month after checking literally every 30min.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sazid said:


> I just managed to reschedule from November to next month after checking literally every 30min.


Patience is the name of the game.


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Hi, I have a citizenship interview soon, and I noticed that among the documents they asked me to bring, there is no mention of actual photographs. In case I pass the interview and test, how do they process the passport without photos? Is this requested at a later date?

Thanks!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

dovey said:


> Hi, I have a citizenship interview soon, and I noticed that among the documents they asked me to bring, there is no mention of actual photographs. In case I pass the interview and test, how do they process the passport without photos? Is this requested at a later date?
> 
> Thanks!


You can't apply for a passport until you are a citizen. For that first you need to be approved (which can take from a few hours to several months after your interview) and then you need to attend a ceremony (which can take from a few weeks to over a year). Applying for a passport is not mandatory anyway.

In any case your passport photos need to be recent so there would be no point in having them taken on the day of your interview, as they might be too old when you get to request one.


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

kiwifruit said:


> You can't apply for a passport until you are a citizen. For that first you need to be approved (which can take from a few hours to several months after your interview) and then you need to attend a ceremony (which can take from a few weeks to over a year). Applying for a passport is not mandatory anyway.
> 
> In any case your passport photos need to be recent so there would be no point in having them taken on the day of your interview, as they might be too old when you get to request one.


Got it! Thanks for clarifying!!


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> First tell me that Labour will come to power ?
> Cheers


And it’s a Labour government now. 

Cheers


----------



## LiamB (8 mo ago)

Geej said:


> When you submit your application?


I submitted on the 22nd of Feb and have done my interview and test on the 17th of May.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Experts,
Need your opinion/suggestion once more time-

I have applied citizenship application in Nov’21 and currently awaiting test invite in NSW.
While waiting I had to travel overseas- India for 70 days which I did inform to immigration dept through immi account/ call. Now again I had to travel overseas- India which would cross 90 days stay period in the same country which triggers PCC.I havnt inform this time to immigration dept via call or immi account considering they won’t send me invite that soon.
My question is -
At what exact stage I need to produce PCC? Is it during my interview stage CO will ask ? Or as precautionary I should do PCC while I’m in India and submit it to immi account?


----------



## LiamB (8 mo ago)

Hello expats, 

I have submitted my application and sat the test (17th of May). I am now waiting for approval. I have 2 questions:

What have the average wait times been from test to approval for south east QLD?
If I would like to go overseas in July for 2 months and still have not been approved, would this drastically change the expected wait time for approval?

Thanks!


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

LiamB said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I have submitted my application and sat the test (17th of May). I am now waiting for approval. I have 2 questions:
> 
> ...


* Your citizenship approval doesn't have a wait time. The approval time changes from person to person. Some get their approval within minutes or days, but for some the approval takes months or in rare cases years.
*your citizenship application will not be approved when you are overseas. Your application will be considered for approval only when you are back in Australia.


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

Kuta said:


> And it’s a Labour government now.
> 
> Cheers


hopefully they will fulfil what they've promised for speeding up the processing.
but the shadow Minister for immigration and citizenship , kristina keneally has lost her seat by the election in inner west Sydney(beaten by Vietnamese candidate Dai Le).
so the new Minister is still pending now.


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

After ceremony, In how many days will Immi account change from “Approved “ to “finalised”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

thisisram said:


> After ceremony, In how many days will Immi account change from “Approved “ to “finalised”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine changed the next day in the afternoon after ceremony.


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I intend to submit my Citizenship application in next 2months along with my elder kid. I have younger kid who is waiting for PR approval. So here the question is, shall I submit my application first and while it is in progress can I add my younger one to our application?

Or do I need to wait for younger pr approval first and then submit citizenship application for all together?

Please advise, thank you.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

venkatram said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I intend to submit my Citizenship application in next 2months along with my elder kid. I have younger kid who is waiting for PR approval. So here the question is, shall I submit my application first and while it is in progress can I add my younger one to our application?
> 
> ...


The rule is: "A dependent child aged 15 years or younger can be included in their parent's application at no additional cost. The child must be a permanent resident."
The child would need to be a PR when you submit your application so I would advise to wait.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

venkatram said:


> do I need to wait for younger pr approval first and then submit citizenship application for all together?


Do you "need" to, absolutely not.
But if you want to wait a little longer for their PR approval, you can choose to do so, and submit the citizenship application together.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

bym007 said:


> Do you "need" to, absolutely not.
> But if you want to wait a little longer for their PR approval, you can choose to do so, and submit the citizenship application together.


The applicant does not need to wait for his child to be a PR to apply for his own citizenship. However, if he wants to apply for his child's citizenship at the same time (in the same application) then the child needs to be a PR. If he submits his application now he will have to submit a separate one for his child at a later date and also pay for two applications instead of one.


----------



## melbourneblues (8 mo ago)

Hi All, 
I have recently received invite for citizenship test, details are given below.

Month applied: May 2021
Month test invite received: May 2022
Cite : Melbourne

I have question about the documents that I need to carry with me for the test. I had included my daughters(5 years old) application with mine and her passport expired recently. When we had applied it had decent validity but we have not been able to get it renewed due to lock downs, her country not accepting postal applications and the fact their embassy is in Sydney and we have been worried about traveling with the virus still being around. Will they accept her now expired passport as an identity document? If no, can i take a different identity document or do i need to reschedule and apply for her passport?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

melbourneblues said:


> Hi All,
> I have recently received invite for citizenship test, details are given below.
> 
> Month applied: May 2021
> ...


Expired passport should be fine as mine has expired as well just before appointment.But if you have another id take that as backup. Won’t hurt to carry it.
Take documents you have uploaded as part of the application and provide to officer only what he asks for. It will be birth certificate, passport. Medicare card and driving licence .


----------



## melbourneblues (8 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Expired passport should be fine as mine has expired as well just before appointment.But if you have another id take that as backup. Won’t hurt to carry it.
> Take documents you have uploaded as part of the application and provide to officer only what he asks for. It will be birth certificate, passport. Medicare card and driving licence .


Thanks Vinod, have you already appeared for your test and everything was fine or are about to?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

melbourneblues said:


> Thanks Vinod, have you already appeared for your test and everything was fine or are about to?


Appeared, approved and ceremony completed 😊


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

thisisram said:


> After ceremony, In how many days will Immi account change from “Approved “ to “finalised”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me, it got updated after 10 calendar days.


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone got a ceremony invitation from Darebin Council in Victoria?

Thanks


----------



## Betty BB (8 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Experts,
> Need your opinion/suggestion once more time-
> 
> I have applied citizenship application in Nov’21 and currently awaiting test invite in NSW.
> ...


I was not asked for a PCC on application but then asked at interview. I would apply for one while in India to save time and money and leave documentation with a friend to collect and scan in to you. They can express post the original if you require it. Someone more knowledgeable on NSW processing times might advise better on whether to notify them you are travelling again. Probably best to do so. We interviewed 2 months after submission WA.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Betty BB said:


> I was not asked for a PCC on application but then asked at interview. I would apply for one while in India to save time and money and leave documentation with a friend to collect and scan in to you. They can express post the original if you require it. Someone more knowledgeable on NSW processing times might advise better on whether to notify them you are travelling again. Probably best to do so. We interviewed 2 months after submission WA.


Thank you @Betty BB for your suggestion, make sense.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Thank you @Betty BB for your suggestion, make sense.


@Betty BB - Do you know if CO needs hard copy or soft copy after interview is fine?


----------



## zack-93 (Jan 29, 2017)

gentoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got a ceremony invitation from Darebin Council in Victoria?
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate, I'm on the same boat waiting for a ceremony invitation from Darebin; unfortunately, this council was stripped of its power to hold _citizenship ceremonies_ after voting to dump its Australia Day celebrations 
If you call them, it's unlikely that they will help, and at this stage, it's awaiting game, we may get an invite from another council in melbourne, only god knows which and when

Keep me update if you get anything 

Thanks


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Any got invite from whittlesea council Victoria ?


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> I have now responded to my FOI request by requesting data on 11 councils in Victoria with longest backlogs.


@bym007 Do let us know when you receive response to FOI.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello everyone. 

I had my citizenship ceremony today. Council is Sydney CBD.
Applied: July 2021, Test and interview: January 2022, Ceremony: Today

All the best to you all.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I had my citizenship ceremony today. Council is Sydney CBD.
> Applied: July 2021, Test and interview: January 2022, Ceremony: Today
> ...


Congrats! Do you know what is the latest date that got invited to your ceremony? We're also waiting for ceremony at City of Sydney council


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

randomizer said:


> Congrats! Do you know what is the latest date that got invited to your ceremony? We're also waiting for ceremony at City of Sydney council


Thanks. Can not specifically share the latest date. However, I waited for 4 months after the approval. This is the lumpsum waiting timing for the Sydney CBD. 

All the best.


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

zack-93 said:


> Hi mate, I'm on the same boat waiting for a ceremony invitation from Darebin; unfortunately, this council was stripped of its power to hold _citizenship ceremonies_ after voting to dump its Australia Day celebrations
> If you call them, it's unlikely that they will help, and at this stage, it's awaiting game, we may get an invite from another council in melbourne, only god knows which and when
> 
> Keep me update if you get anything
> ...


Hey Zack,


I have heard some people had got ceremony invitation from Melbourne city council. But I can't verify it. If I hear something, I'll update you. Also, please do the same .


----------



## humerus-opinion (8 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Not always the case. Depends on the CO. In my case they asked to produce birth certificate or the year 10 mark sheet showing date of birth and one parents name on it. CO did not accept passport as proof of date of birth.


sorry, what do you mean by one parents name? you mean either parents name is ok? i am worried because my birth certificate has my mothers name correct, but fathers name has extra initials - not present in the passport


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Guys,
Can anyone pls comment from which emai id did you get email forCitizenship test/interview invite?
And did you see same message notification in immi account?

I’m just cautious of by any chance I missed the email being got into junk/spam folder then how I would I know about test invite notification?

sorry this might be lame question.


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I have sent an FOI request yesterday and they replied that they have the right to refuse it as long as the request is not compliant with 15(2)(b) article

My Request:

_"Under the Freedom of Information Act 1982, I am requesting the total number of candidates waiting for the citizenship ceremony in the Hobsons Bay City Council (VIC) by:

-24 Feb 2022
-27 Apr 2022

The information can be electronically sent to *MyEmailAddress*
Thank you in advance"_

The section that they are referring to:
"
(2) The request must:

(b) provide such information concerning the document as is reasonably necessary to enable a responsible officer of the agency, or the Minister, to identify it
"

Are they trying to say that I have to state the reason why I need this information?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

eddy_1986 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have sent an FOI request yesterday and they replied that they have the right to refuse it as long as the request is not compliant with 15(2)(b) article
> 
> ...


You just need to be more specific. Instead of "number of candidates" say "number of people who had their application for Australian citizenship by conferral approved and were waiting for a citizenship ceremony".


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> May 21
> Cheers


Hi NB.. did u get invite? Whats ur date of application?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> Can anyone pls comment from which emai id did you get email forCitizenship test/interview invite?
> And did you see same message notification in immi account?
> 
> ...


My partner received her invite from [email protected]
The invite was also in her immi account.


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Hi all, I had my citizenship test on Monday and moved to the approved stage within 5 minutes from the time I passed my test. Does anyone know if reaching the approved stage is sufficient to claim HECS or does this only become an option after the ceremony?

Also, what is the ceremony waiting period currently in VIC (Knox council for me)?

Thank you


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

humerus-opinion said:


> sorry, what do you mean by one parents name? you mean either parents name is ok? i am worried because my birth certificate has my mothers name correct, but fathers name has extra initials - not present in the passport


As long as you have your mothers name correct then hopefully it should be fine. It all depends on the CO. Sometimes they don’t even ask for anything or minimum docs and sometimes they are particular. Don’t stress and take your docs along and I hope for a good outcome. Don’t worry.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> Can anyone pls comment from which emai id did you get email forCitizenship test/interview invite?
> And did you see same message notification in immi account?
> 
> ...


The same email will be available to view under messages in immiaccount so don’t worry. Keep checking immiaccount messages in case you think email might go to junk. Email will be from no [email protected] Appointment homeaffairs


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> You just need to be more specific. Instead of "number of candidates" say "number of people who had their application for Australian citizenship by conferral approved and were waiting for a citizenship ceremony".


Thank you!


----------



## Betty BB (8 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> @Betty BB - Do you know if CO needs hard copy or soft copy after interview is fine?


As I've already interviewed I'm hoping a scan will suffice.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

My timeline: 

NSW 2150 - PARRAMATTA 
DATE APPLIED: MARCH 2021
TEST: November 2021 (my test was initially scheduled for June 2021, but it got cancelled due to COVID outbreak)
Approval: Same day November 2021
Ceremony: mid May 2022


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi guys 
I had my citizenship test today. Passed and got approval email in 5 mins. Does anyone know the waiting time for moreland council for ceremony???
Timeline 
Applied 05 April 2021 
Test 25 may 2022 
Waiting ceremony


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

dovey said:


> Hi all, I had my citizenship test on Monday and moved to the approved stage within 5 minutes from the time I passed my test. Does anyone know if reaching the approved stage is sufficient to claim HECS or does this only become an option after the ceremony?
> 
> Also, what is the ceremony waiting period currently in VIC (Knox council for me)?
> 
> Thank you


My understanding is you need to complete the ceremony to claim HECS benefits because you are not officially a citizen until you make the pledge at a citizenship ceremony. Same applies to voting in Election as well.


----------



## ksuren (Mar 7, 2015)

mogrew0003 said:


> Hi guys
> I had my citizenship test today. Passed and got approval email in 5 mins. Does anyone know the waiting time for moreland council for ceremony???
> Timeline
> Applied 05 April 2021
> ...


I thought approvals will come after new cabinet is installed. What your letter says new minister or old one ?


----------



## anant88 (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys ,
Anyone aware of the citizenship time for CASEY council .Saw a post by someone who has been waiting for over 4 months now .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksuren said:


> I thought approvals will come after new cabinet is installed. What your letter says new minister or old one ?


Approval doesn’t need the signature of the minister 
They are issued by the bureaucrats in charge
Cheers


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi guys,
My citizenship application has been approved and I am waiting for ceremony invite. I'm just wondering if a citizenship ceremony invite will be sent if you are overseas?. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge please?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

darktranquillity said:


> Hi guys,
> My citizenship application has been approved and I am waiting for ceremony invite. I'm just wondering if a citizenship ceremony invite will be sent if you are overseas?. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge please?


Some people in the Parramatta thread have been seen invites while overseas. So it does happen.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am in Victoria. Our Citizen Application is Approved and we're now waiting for the Ceremony. Need suggestions below, please

1. Me and my wife are considering getting our last name added to the Australian Passport. What would be the best time to get it added, should we wait for the Citizenship Ceremony or initiate the process now? or what would be the best approach here?

2. What document/proof do we need for adding the last name?

3. We have a newly born baby in Australia, would it be better to get our last name added first and then apply for the baby's citizenship and passport, so that our last name reflects in these two documents?

Thanks


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 
To prepare citizenship test, there are two separate Australian common bond pdf file such as Australian common bond testable 49pages and Australian common bond non testable 47pages. 

Do we have to prepare for both of them or just Australian common bond testable 49 pages would be reasonable? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Sazid said:


> Hi Guys,
> To prepare citizenship test, there are two separate Australian common bond pdf file such as Australian common bond testable 49pages and Australian common bond non testable 47pages.
> 
> Do we have to prepare for both of them or just Australian common bond testable 49 pages would be reasonable?
> ...


Testable


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Guys - two random questions:

-Who will be the next Home Affairs/Immigration Minister?
-When will he/she take the oath?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Bawa G said:


> Guys - two random questions:
> 
> -Who will be the next Home Affairs/Immigration Minister?
> -When will he/she take the oath?


We don’t know yet. If you’re concerned about delays to your citizenship application, the biggest bottleneck is citizenship ceremonies by local councils.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am in Victoria. Our Citizen Application is Approved and we're now waiting for the Ceremony. Need suggestions below, please
> 
> 1. Me and my wife are considering getting our last name added to the Australian Passport. What would be the best time to get it added, should we wait for the Citizenship Ceremony or initiate the process now? or what would be the best approach here?
> 
> ...


I don’t think there’s a best time for it. If I were you, I’d do it now. 






Change your name (adult born overseas) | Births Deaths and Marriages Victoria


If you are over the age of 18 and were born overseas you can register with us to change your name.




www.bdm.vic.gov.au


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am in Victoria. Our Citizen Application is Approved and we're now waiting for the Ceremony. Need suggestions below, please
> 
> 1. Me and my wife are considering getting our last name added to the Australian Passport. What would be the best time to get it added, should we wait for the Citizenship Ceremony or initiate the process now? or what would be the best approach here?
> 
> ...


1. I would do it as soon as possible so that your citizenship certificate shows your last name. 
2. I assume that if your last name is currently not shown on your passport it is not on your drivers licence either. Is it showing on your birth certificate or any other document? 
3. If your baby has been born in Australia and you were a permanent resident at the time then they are already an Australian citizen. The only thing you need to do is apply for a passport for them. I would wait until you have sorted out your documents before applying for it or you will have to do it all over again.


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> 1. I would do it as soon as possible so that your citizenship certificate shows your last name.
> 2. I assume that if your last name is currently not shown on your passport it is not on your drivers licence either. Is it showing on your birth certificate or any other document?
> 3. If your baby has been born in Australia and you were a permanent resident at the time then they are already an Australian citizen. The only thing you need to do is apply for a passport for them. I would wait until you have sorted out your documents before applying for it or you will have to do it all over again.


Thanks, That's correct our DL doesn't have a last name either. Unfortunately, we don't have any other document showing our last name. How should I start, as BDM Victoria would require an evidence document to show the last name? Should I first start adding my last name to the DL, if yes what supporting documentation should I submit to Vic Roads? Sorry I am a bit confused.. thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Thanks, That's correct our DL doesn't have a last name either. Unfortunately, we don't have any other document showing our last name. How should I start, as BDM Victoria would require an evidence document to show the last name? Should I first start adding my last name to the DL, if yes what supporting documentation should I submit to Vic Roads? Sorry I am a bit confused.. thanks


You have to apply for change of name
You don’t have to give any evidence or reason for the same
Just complete the process
Cheers


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

I would also like to know about this change of name process. So my entire name is my given name and dont have a family name. So basically i just want to split the name into given name and family name. I have completed the test and approved.. now waiting for ceremony. I have a friend whose case was exactly like mine.. was suggested by the case officer to complete the ceremony n then change name. Then apply passport.. and thats what i was thinking to do.. but the above discussion made me rethink should I apply for name change while waiting for the ceremony... i went through the entire form.. it says current identification document.. my current passport is expired and i dont plan to renew it.. can i still go ahead? And what if the cermony invite comes before the estimated 7 weeks required for name change. Please guide.. thanks


----------



## gurmeet1982 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks heaps @NB I will start the name change procedure. As our citizenship was approved early this month and now we are waiting for ceremony. Do you think changing name at this stage will cause a delay in the ceremony invite once we will inform the department about the name change. Thank you


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

When applying for Citizenship, I have birth certificate, but it does not have my parents full names, only their first names.
Will there be a problem ?


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Thanks heaps @NB I will start the name change procedure. As our citizenship was approved early this month and now we are waiting for ceremony. Do you think changing name at this stage will cause a delay in the ceremony invite once we will inform the department about the name change. Thank you


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> I would also like to know about this change of name process. So my entire name is my given name and dont have a family name. So basically i just want to split the name into given name and family name. I have completed the test and approved.. now waiting for ceremony. I have a friend whose case was exactly like mine.. was suggested by the case officer to complete the ceremony n then change name. Then apply passport.. and thats what i was thinking to do.. but the above discussion made me rethink should I apply for name change while waiting for the ceremony... i went through the entire form.. it says current identification document.. my current passport is expired and i dont plan to renew it.. can i still go ahead? And what if the cermony invite comes before the estimated 7 weeks required for name change. Please guide.. thanks


You could use your driver’s licence or proof of age card.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurmeet1982 said:


> Thanks heaps @NB I will start the name change procedure. As our citizenship was approved early this month and now we are waiting for ceremony. Do you think changing name at this stage will cause a delay in the ceremony invite once we will inform the department about the name change. Thank you


In most councils, ceremonies have a huge waiting list
Even if you get a ceremony invite, you can always inform DHA and move to the later ceremony 
You can take your own decision
Cheers


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Wyndham coucil applicants please update of invited for Jun ceremony.. thanks


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Just thought to share my timeline:
Applied - Oct 2021
Invite for Test - April 2022
Test- May 2022 (Parramatta)
Ceremony - waiting (Camden Council NSW)


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Kuwind said:


> Wyndham coucil applicants please update of invited for Jun ceremony.. thanks


Some one citizenship approved on Feb 25 and got the ceremony invite today for June 26th (Wyndham council)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys is anybody waiting for brimbank council ceremony Victoria or any idea about waiting times


----------



## humerus-opinion (8 mo ago)

deorox said:


> Just thought to share my timeline:
> Applied - Oct 2021
> Invite for Test - April 2022
> Test- May 2022 (Parramatta)
> Ceremony - waiting (Camden Council NSW)


so can you take the test in a different council than the one you reside in? what would be the advantage?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

humerus-opinion said:


> so can you take the test in a different council than the one you reside in? what would be the advantage?


Tests aren't per council. In Greater Sydney, there are two sites. One near Central and one in Parramatta.


----------



## MODXB (Apr 20, 2021)

Do we need Immi account for each family member or same account and separate application for each. Thanks


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi guys..I applied for citizenship at the start of may. At that time I had no intention to go overseas so I answered the question as no where it asks if there is intention to go overseas in next 12 months.

Now a family member back in home country is moving to another country and I am planning to visit him before he leaves in a couple of months. Can I go even I answered no to plans to go overseas. If I go overseas will it have any impact on my processing?
Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi guys..I applied for citizenship at the start of may. At that time I had no intention to go overseas so I answered the question as no where it asks if there is intention to go overseas in next 12 months.
> 
> Now a family member back in home country is moving to another country and I am planning to visit him before he leaves in a couple of months. Can I go even I answered no to plans to go overseas. If I go overseas will it have any impact on my processing?
> Thanks
> ...


The processing will be affected only to the extent that you will not get a test invite if you are out of the country even if your turn comes
There is no other repurcussion
Inform DHA of your travel plans by uploading an itinerary or calling up the helpline 
Cheers


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

MODXB said:


> Do we need Immi account for each family member or same account and separate application for each. Thanks


You can do it all on one ImmiAccount.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Those having lived in KSA, in lieu of Saudi PCC, which exit/entry stamps did you show to DHA ? Any particular ones, or did you show all stamps ?
DHA has come back to us and asking for exit/entry stamps for my wife's application (which explains why her application was not approved yet).
But they didn't specify whether they need a few stamps, one of each, or all stamps. They have given us 28 days to respond.

I don't necessarily want to ask them, as they will most likely respond only after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Got my test invite today.
Application date: 27 Feb 2022
Invitation: 31 May 2022
Test date: 22 July 2022
Brisbane City Council

Question - has anyone received their invite and then moved to another state / council? What's the best way to approach this? I'm relocating next week interstate and I'm worried I have to start all over again in the queue, etc.


----------



## andytoaussie (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

My query might be for a separate forum but I reckon this has the most members, especially who have gone through the process. I am trying to apply for Indian passport renunciation for my entire family after receiving Australian citizenship. If I use postal application (appointment booking portal doesn't seem to be working), can I send all 4 applications in one express post or do I need to send 4 separate packets?

Could someone please advise?
TIA


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

markdaniels said:


> Got my test invite today.
> Application date: 27 Feb 2022
> Invitation: 31 May 2022
> Test date: 22 July 2022
> ...


I would try to reschedule the test to take it before moving. Once you have moved then you can notify DHA of your change of address. You would then join the queue for citizenship ceremony wherever you are relocating to. 

If you can't reschedule your appointment and are moving to Victoria or NSW you would probably have to join their test queue and wait for a few months (Victoria is currently inviting applicants from May 2021 and NSW from December 2021).


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

kiwifruit said:


> I would try to reschedule the test to take it before moving. Once you have moved then you can notify DHA of your change of address. You would then join the queue for citizenship ceremony wherever you are relocating to.
> 
> If you can't reschedule your appointment and are moving to Victoria or NSW you would probably have to join their test queue and wait for a few months (Victoria is currently inviting applicants from May 2021 and NSW from December 2021).


Thanks mate. Incidentally I was able to get a test for tomorrow (a slot opened up randomly!) so this problem goes away sort of. I still will move but after my application is approved (hopefully within a week like everyone else on this forum) then I'll let them know I'm moving and I can join the queue for one in NSW.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi Team,

To correct an incorrect information provided on Citizenship application (DOB of parents), should I use form 1023- Notification of incorrect answer(s) OR can I just upload a word document highlighting incorrect information, and correct information? Reason asking is, in form 1023, it asks 

The incorrect information provided was on: a) visa application b) passenger card c) form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances

It doesnt have an option for citizenship application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> I have now responded to my FOI request by requesting data on 11 councils in Victoria with longest backlogs.



I just got a response back on my FOI. I had requested them to release the following information:

Number of people whose application for Australian citizenship (by conferral) had been approved and who are waiting to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony conducted by the following councils in the state of Victoria ?


Banyule City Council
Brimbank City Council
Casey City Council
City of Melbourne
Darebin City Council
Greater Dandenong City Council
Hume City Council
Knox City Council
Whittlesea City Council
Wyndham City Council

In response, they have said, "This letter is to notify you that a preliminary assessment has been made that you are liable to pay a charge for the processing of this request."

And they have asked me to pay $25 within next 30 days for the privilege 
How generous!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

bym007 said:


> I just got a response back on my FOI. I had requested them to release the following information:
> 
> Number of people whose application for Australian citizenship (by conferral) had been approved and who are waiting to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony conducted by the following councils in the state of Victoria ?
> 
> ...


I submitted an FOI just over a week ago and got a reply saying the following:
"Charges are based on the amount of time the Department spends on your request. Charges can range from $10 to over $1,000 depending on the complexity and scope of your request. The Office of the Australian Information Commissioner reported that across the public service, the average charge notified was $335.50 in 2020-21.
If a charge applies, you will be issued with a Notice of Charge that explains the charge and your options."

I had a look at recent replies to FOI requests and most of them had a fee of $15 when the question was how many people were approved and waiting for a citizenship ceremony at a particular Council (just one). Yours is $25 for ten councils so not that bad, I guess


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Clare O'Neil has just been appointed as Minister for Home Affairs and Minister for Cyber Security. 
Andrew Giles has been appointed as Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs.
Let's hope that they will do something to expedite the processing of citizenship applications and ceremonies.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Okayed435 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> To correct an incorrect information provided on Citizenship application (DOB of parents), should I use form 1023- Notification of incorrect answer(s) OR can I just upload a word document highlighting incorrect information, and correct information? Reason asking is, in form 1023, it asks
> 
> ...


Hi, any tip on this? TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Okayed435 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> To correct an incorrect information provided on Citizenship application (DOB of parents), should I use form 1023- Notification of incorrect answer(s) OR can I just upload a word document highlighting incorrect information, and correct information? Reason asking is, in form 1023, it asks
> 
> ...


Then just upload a word document 
Name it clearly so that the case officer can understand what it contains even without opening the file
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

kiwifruit said:


> I had a look at recent replies to FOI requests and most of them had a fee of $15 when the question was how many people were approved and waiting for a citizenship ceremony at a particular Council (just one). Yours is $25 for ten councils so not that bad, I guess


I have responded back to DHA that under section 29(5)(b), this FOI should not be charged, as it will be in wider public interest. Lets see what they come back with.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

kiwifruit said:


> Clare O'Neil has just been appointed as Minister for Home Affairs and Minister for Cyber Security.
> Andrew Giles has been appointed as Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs.


Have they promise to expedite the backlogs ?


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

bym007 said:


> Have they promise to expedite the backlogs ?


Well, it should be a good news for those who's struggling with the citizenship application.
Since the new Ministers for Immigration Andrew G has ever sharply criticised the former government for the unacceptable backlog of citizenship applications.
As long as his veiws were genuine and real-hearted , then we may be expecting his first speech after being sworn.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

EricTang said:


> Well, it should be a good news for those who's struggling with the citizenship application.
> Since the new Ministers for Immigration Andrew G has ever sharply criticised the former government for the unacceptable backlog of citizenship applications.
> As long as his veiws were genuine and real-hearted , then we may be expecting his first speech after being sworn.



In that case, its great news. Sorry I haven't followed up with him pre-election, so I had no idea what he was promising to deliver.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

NB said:


> Then just upload a word document
> Name it clearly so that the case officer can understand what it contains even without opening the file
> Cheers


Thanks @NB


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Okayed435 said:


> Hi, any tip on this? TIA


It's better to use Form 1023 to update some information. However, it is better to check with a migration agent to validate.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I got an email yesterday allocating me a test appointment at the Parramatta office although I requested the Sydney CBD. My council is Bayside.
I had missed my turn because I was overseas and I got the invite almost three weeks after coming back. I submitted my application on 29 Nov 2021.
The original appointment was for 28th July but I've managed to reschedule it to 5th July. I'll keep trying in case something opens up in June.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I got an email yesterday allocating me a test appointment at the Parramatta office although I requested the Sydney CBD. My council is Bayside.
> I had missed my turn because I was overseas and I got the invite almost three weeks after coming back. I submitted my application on 29 Nov 2021.
> The original appointment was for 28th July but I've managed to reschedule it to 5th July. I'll keep trying in case something opens up in June.


DHA simply ignores all requests for a particular test centre
They allott the nearby test centre based on their operational convenience 
Keep trying several times a day for earlier slots
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> I have responded back to DHA that under section 29(5)(b), this FOI should not be charged, as it will be in wider public interest. Lets see what they come back with.


I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

bym007 said:


> I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.
> 
> View attachment 101656


Thanks a lot.. May God bless u.. 
Wyndham in the lead.. good luck to us waiting😄


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

bym007 said:


> I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.
> 
> View attachment 101656


Great Job Mate. God bless you 

Can someone share similar details for Moreland Council?


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

I have done my test and passed on 1st June. I am still waiting for approval. Most of the application I have seen approved same day or next day few applications like me waiting to be approved few days after test. 

Is this because extra verification so something to do with ceremony back log for particular council? 

Could anyone please share if you had waited for approval after test and if DHA asked further documents. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Sazid said:


> I have done my test and passed on 1st June. I am still waiting for approval. Most of the application I have seen approved same day or next day few applications like me waiting to be approved few days after test.
> 
> Is this because extra verification so something to do with ceremony back log for particular council?
> 
> ...


Did you take the test at centrelink?.


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

darktranquillity said:


> Did you take the test at centrelink?.
> [/QUOTE
> My test appointment was at Perth DHA office.


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

Sazid said:


> I have done my test and passed on 1st June. I am still waiting for approval. Most of the application I have seen approved same day or next day few applications like me waiting to be approved few days after test.
> 
> Is this because extra verification so something to do with ceremony back log for particular council?
> 
> ...


The case officer need to do an internal police check, which for the most cases would be passed in minutes. however , some applicants may facing up to months long delaying for different reasons.

Don't be worried , I've never heard anyone being refused just for this. Let the time goes.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

bym007 said:


> I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.
> 
> View attachment 101656


Thank you for the effort! Thank you for being selfless paying up and taking time, money and energy to do this for the good of everyone!


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I got an email yesterday allocating me a test appointment at the Parramatta office although I requested the Sydney CBD. My council is Bayside.
> I had missed my turn because I was overseas and I got the invite almost three weeks after coming back. I submitted my application on 29 Nov 2021.
> The original appointment was for 28th July but I've managed to reschedule it to 5th July. I'll keep trying in case something opens up in June.


Did you inform department after coming back from overseas?


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Can anyone tell if it is the correct email address ([email protected]) for Victorian Home affairs department?


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

bym007 said:


> I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.
> 
> View attachment 101656


I want to know if people in council with thousand waiting for ceremony will wait more than an year before citizenship invite . while others get it in 2-3 months. Is it not an unfair system?

Also do they always invite people in date of aproval order? If yes, then why so secrecy around ceremony invites.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Rainy_Season said:


> I want to know if people in council with thousand waiting for ceremony will wait more than an year before citizenship invite . while others get it in 2-3 months. Is it not an unfair system?
> 
> Also do they always invite people in date of aproval order? If yes, then why so secrecy around ceremony invites.


May be every council should come up with a mass ceremony like Bankstown NSW. They did more than 2k in one ceremony last month.

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

gurisinghindia said:


> May be every council should come up with a mass ceremony like Bankstown NSW.


Thats an idea worth pushing for.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rkumar_N said:


> Did you inform department after coming back from overseas?


Yes, I called them as soon as I got back and had been waiting anxiously since.


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

EricTang said:


> The case officer need to do an internal police check, which for the most cases would be passed in minutes. however , some applicants may facing up to months long delaying for different reasons.
> 
> Don't be worried , I've never heard anyone being refused just for this. Let the time goes.


That makes sense. Thanks mate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> May be every council should come up with a mass ceremony like Bankstown NSW. They did more than 2k in one ceremony last month.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


Covid has give everyone an excuse to blame for all lapses on Covid
Don’t want to do anything fast, no worries, blame it on covid and go scotnfree
No accountability 
Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gurisinghindia said:


> May be every council should come up with a mass ceremony like Bankstown NSW. They did more than 2k in one ceremony last month.


Was that one big ceremony in person or several smaller ones on the same day?


----------



## prasanna.csetech (7 mo ago)

Experts in this forum can you please help me with below query regarding citizenship application:

My Address in my passport and aadhar card is different. Please suggest will i need to get address updated in aadhar card before proceeding with my citizenship application


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Don’t think you need Aadhar card to apply for citizenship.refer to the list of documents needed.
Photograph,Driving licence, birth certificate, passport, address proof, proof of first arrival is passport and you can also apply and get online movement record for proof of arrival as attach. You can attach that later after submission as it takes 30 days to receive the online movement record.
So not sure why you need aadhar card?



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1300t.pdf





prasanna.csetech said:


> Experts in this forum can you please help me with below query regarding citizenship application:
> 
> My Address in my passport and aadhar card is different. Please suggest will i need to get address updated in aadhar card before proceeding with my citizenship application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Don’t think you need Aadhar card to apply for citizenship.refer to the list of documents needed.
> Photograph,Driving licence, birth certificate, passport, address proof, proof of first arrival is passport and you can also apply and get online movement record for proof of arrival as attach. You can attach that later after submission as it takes 30 days to receive the online movement record.
> So not sure why you need aadhar card?
> 
> ...


It’s in your interest to give the AAdhaar card with your application as it may expedite the processing 
It’s a very important evidence for your identity 
Address really doesn’t matter as people change their residence frequently 
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

My wife has been asked to submit further documentation for her Citizenship application as follows:

In order to continue processing your application, the department requires you to complete the following forms in lieu of providing an overseas police clearance.

· Countries visited table (Attachment A)

· Character statutory declaration (Attachment B) 

Here is a screenshot of the attachment A.










The document is asking for "_countries visited and periods of stay since turning 18 years of age_". Does she need to provide only the countries visited strictly sticking with the question asked, and not where she was living at the time? If anyone was asked the same question, please advise how to fill this.

Note; this alternate documentation has been requested in lieu of PCC for her stay in Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia does not provide PCC to non-citizens after leaving Saudi Arabia.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> The document is asking for "_countries visited and periods of stay since turning 18 years of age_". Does she need to provide only the countries visited strictly sticking with the question asked, and not where she was living at the time? If anyone was asked the same question, please advise how to fill this.


Never mind, I got the answer I was looking for.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Was that one big ceremony in person or several smaller ones on the same day?


I think it was just one big one. TBH I really don't know the details but watched it on news.

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## anpu123 (8 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.
> 
> View attachment 101656


Thanks mate. I'm struck at my Casey council. Looks like almost 4 months waiting time!


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.
> 
> View attachment 101656


Thank you @bym007 




NB said:


> Covid has give everyone an excuse to blame for all lapses on Covid
> Don’t want to do anything fast, no worries, blame it on covid and go scotnfree
> No accountability
> Cheers


@NB 100% correct. Covid is to blame everything


----------



## NLasa (7 mo ago)

anpu123 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm struck at my Casey council. Looks like almost 4 months waiting time!


@anpu123 ,

I have been waiting since 15th March 2022 from Casey council too. When did you get your approval ? 

TIA


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.
> 
> View attachment 101656


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume City Council recently got invited for Ceremony?

Kindly share date of approval please

Thanks


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

I have a question and will appreciate if someone can answer it. I have applied for Australian citizenship by conferral with my two kids. My question is based on daughter, I applied on the 15th November 2021 from Melton Victoria, my daughter got her PR 101 in Feb 2021 but was not able to come into the country until December 2021 after I have applied and included her my application. She is currently abroad, just wondering if this will have an effect on our application as she activated her PR after I have applied though she got the PR way before that. Thanks for any response.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All,

Does anyone know next ceremony date for bayside nsw and no of people which will be invited.

Any idea on last approval date which received ceremony invite.


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello, quick question for people who got already a passport , the place if birth is the country/state/city/county?

My question is if the place of birth is a county in one of the USA states (i.e. Virginia), what will be the place of birth in Australian passport? from where do they get this information? do we have to put whatever we need to show on Australian passport or they decide & if they decide , based on what?


----------



## anant88 (8 mo ago)

anpu123 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm struck at my Casey council. Looks like almost 4 months waiting time!


when did your citizenship got approved ? i got my approval on 7th may and looks like this will take forever


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys is anybody know how many people attend citizenship ceremonies one time at brimbank council or any other council


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know next ceremony date for bayside nsw and no of people which will be invited.
> 
> Any idea on last approval date which received ceremony invite.


As at 29 April 2022 there were 1124 people approved who were waiting to attend a citizenship ceremony at Bayside Council (NSW). There were 978 as at 4 March 2022. So, right now there must be around 1200 people waiting. 
The number keeps growing because Bayside only has 10 ceremonies per year and they invite less than 100 people to each one. So, unless the new government organises some mass ceremonies to clear the backlog (or forces the councils to do it) you could be waiting for a very long time.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

bym007 said:


> I ended up paying $25 for FOI request, and received a response this morning. Sharing here for wider community's benefit.
> 
> View attachment 101656


Big waiting list


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

kiwifruit said:


> Yes, I called them as soon as I got back and had been waiting anxiously since.


Hey kiwifruit. Any luck in further rescheduling to June? I am trying but no appointments seem to be available for the whole month. 
i am actually getting a notification saying “No appointments available, management has been notified. Please try again in 24 hours”. 
have you seen anything like this coming up?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

T.R said:


> Hey kiwifruit. Any luck in further rescheduling to June? I am trying but no appointments seem to be available for the whole month.
> i am actually getting a notification saying “No appointments available, management has been notified. Please try again in 24 hours”.
> have you seen anything like this coming up?


I have not been able to find anything in June. I have seen the "No appointments available" message many times. Right now I can see some available in late July, but those are no good to me. 
I actually saw a couple of appointments become available for 8 July this morning at around 7am but they were gone within minutes. 
I will keep trying in case someone cancels an appointment in June. Maybe they will get sick and won't be able to attend.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I have not been able to find anything in June. I have seen the "No appointments available" message many times. Right now I can see some available in late July, but those are no good to me.
> I actually saw a couple of appointments become available for 8 July this morning at around 7am but they were gone within minutes.
> I will keep trying in case someone cancels an appointment in June. Maybe they will get sick and won't be able to attend.


How sick is your comment do you realise ?
You want someone to fall sick so that you can get a faster appointment?
Get yourself checked
Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

NB said:


> How sick is your comment do you realise ?
> You want someone to fall sick so that you can get a faster appointment?
> Get yourself checked
> Cheers


I am not hoping that someone will get sick but that is the only reason I can see for them to cancel an appointment. The email I received about my test is very specific about not attending if you have any symptoms like cough or fever. I got sick myself yesterday and have had to stay home and reschedule something important. That's why I said it.
I'm sorry if it sounded inappropriate but I didn't intend to offend anybody.


----------



## tahaguas (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi

I applied for a citizenship by conferal and left the country on personal cases around October last year. It is almost a year now since I lodged my application and no progress on my application yet.
Does citizenship application expire? If 'Yes', after how long?

Thanks


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys can we change council after get approved 
And if possible how to change ?
Thnx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys can we change council after get approved
> And if possible how to change ?
> Thnx


It’s possible only if you actually move to another council 
You can call up the helpline and give your new address and upload the evidence in Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

tahaguas said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for a citizenship by conferal and left the country on personal cases around October last year. It is almost a year now since I lodged my application and no progress on my application yet.
> Does citizenship application expire? If 'Yes', after how long?
> ...


Are you back in Australia? If so, have you notified DHA? You will not get a test appointment if they know your are overseas. 
When did you submit your application and in which state? People from Victoria who applied in May 2021 are currently receiving appointments, whereas in NSW they are processing applications from November / December 2021.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tahaguas said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for a citizenship by conferal and left the country on personal cases around October last year. It is almost a year now since I lodged my application and no progress on my application yet.
> Does citizenship application expire? If 'Yes', after how long?
> ...


Citizenship applications never expire
They will be either approved or rejected
It can remain pending even for several years if your documents are not complete 
Cheers


----------



## Geej (8 mo ago)

Hi 
Anyone receive the invitation for interview in Victoria applied the citizenship last year August . Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Geej said:


> Hi
> Anyone receive the invitation for interview in Victoria applied the citizenship last year August . Thanks


There is almost a 1 year delay in getting test invites in Vic 
You still have at least a couple of months wait ahead for you
Cheers


----------



## tahaguas (Dec 29, 2019)

kiwifruit said:


> Are you back in Australia? If so, have you notified DHA? You will not get a test appointment if they know your are overseas.
> When did you submit your application and in which state? People from Victoria who applied in May 2021 are currently receiving appointments, whereas in NSW they are processing applications from November / December 2021.


Thanks for the reply Kiwifruit; really appreciate it!

I am not yet back to Australia. I lodged my application in NSW, last year April 2021.
My question: If I go back now and inform DOHA, do you think I will get the appointment soon, perhaps in 2 or 3 weeks?
The problem is, I am in a job contract for 2 years and I should stay out of Australia more.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

tahaguas said:


> Thanks for the reply Kiwifruit; really appreciate it!
> 
> I am not yet back to Australia. I lodged my application in NSW, last year April 2021.
> My question: If I go back now and inform DOHA, do you think I will get the appointment soon, perhaps in 2 or 3 weeks?
> The problem is, I am in a job contract for 2 years and I should stay out of Australia more.


I received my appointment 3 weeks after coming back but I had only been away for a couple of months. I know someone who stayed overseas for over 9 months was asked for the reason and had to prove his ties to Australia. One of the conditions when applying for citizenship is that you intend to live in Australia or maintain a lasting link with Australia while overseas. So, if your intention is to come back after your contract is over you would satisfy that condition. Still, you need to be in Australia when they decide on your application (in most cases). That might be an issue if you intend to leave straight away after your test because they can take from a few hours to several months to approve it.


----------



## anpu123 (8 mo ago)

NLasa said:


> @anpu123 ,
> 
> I have been waiting since 15th March 2022 from Casey council too. When did you get your approval ?
> 
> TIA


Mine approved on 17th May! cheers


----------



## anpu123 (8 mo ago)

anant88 said:


> when did your citizenship got approved ? i got my approval on 7th may and looks like this will take forever


mine 17th May. Probably we will attend in a same ceremony. Cheers


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, how about the test invitation trend for NSW?. My application date: Jan 3, 2022 (Newcastle City Council). From Immitracker, till Dec 23, 2021, got approved.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi guys, how about the test invitation trend for NSW?. My application date: Jan 3, 2022 (Newcastle City Council). From Immitracker, till Dec 23, 2021, got approved.


Quite a few NSW applicants from November and some from December got their test appointments in mid to late May but since then most invites have gone to Victorian applicants. Hopefully they will resume inviting people from NSW soon.

Part of the problem seems to be that the same agents that process citizenship applications are processing immigration visas and at the moment the government is giving priority to applications from Ukrainian nationals, for obvious reasons. There is a note in the Home Affairs website saying so.


----------



## Amir_AE (7 mo ago)

Hi All,

I did my test in Melbourne yesterday and passed the test. My immiacount shows as approved but have not received any email. Should I wait for an email as well? Has anyone had the same issue?

Regards,


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Amir_AE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did my test in Melbourne yesterday and passed the test. My immiacount shows as approved but have not received any email. Should I wait for an email as well? Has anyone had the same issue?
> 
> Regards,


You can look into messages inside your immi account. There will an approval mail there.


----------



## Amir_AE (7 mo ago)

Rainy_Season said:


> You can look into messages inside your immi account. There will an approval mail there.


There is nothing there


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Amir_AE said:


> There is nothing there


Thats strange. Better to call immi helpline.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Amir_AE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did my test in Melbourne yesterday and passed the test. My immiacount shows as approved but have not received any email. Should I wait for an email as well? Has anyone had the same issue?
> 
> Regards,


You don’t need to wait for an approval email.


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Anyone From *Hume Council* got invited for Ceremony?

Your friends or Family? anyone you know of have recently got invited for ceremony in July?

Kinley share details please



Thanks


----------



## Geej (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> There is almost a 1 year delay in getting test invites in Vic
> You still have at least a couple of months wait ahead for you
> Cheers


Thanks mate. Cheers


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

larryblackmoore said:


> I have a question and will appreciate if someone can answer it. I have applied for Australian citizenship by conferral with my two kids. My question is based on daughter, I applied on the 15th November 2021 from Melton Victoria, my daughter got her PR 101 in Feb 2021 but was not able to come into the country until December 2021 after I have applied and included her my application. She is currently abroad, just wondering if this will have an effect on our application as she activated her PR after I have applied though she got the PR way before that. Thanks for any response.


Can someone please help on this


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Anyone From *Hume Council* got invited for Ceremony?

Your friends or Family? anyone you know of have recently got invited for ceremony in July?

Kinley share details please



Thanks


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

R-M said:


> Anyone From *Hume Council* got invited for Ceremony?
> 
> Your friends or Family? anyone you know of have recently got invited for ceremony in July?
> 
> ...


Hey Im from Hume council. I am yet to do my citizenship test (which is tomorrow) and be approved, but just wondering any idea on the expected wait time for Ceremony?


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Okayed435 said:


> Hey Im from Hume council. I am yet to do my citizenship test (which is tomorrow) and be approved, but just wondering any idea on the expected wait time for Ceremony?


6 month at least


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Garrydeol said:


> 6 month at least


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> Quite a few NSW applicants from November and some from December got their test appointments in mid to late May but since then most invites have gone to Victorian applicants. Hopefully they will resume inviting people from NSW soon.
> 
> Part of the problem seems to be that the same agents that process citizenship applications are processing immigration visas and at the moment the government is giving priority to applications from Ukrainian nationals, for obvious reasons. There is a note in the Home Affairs website saying so.


Yeah. I agree. We can only wait. Hopefully expecting a test invite sometime this month.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Quite a few NSW applicants from November and some from December got their test appointments in mid to late May but since then most invites have gone to Victorian applicants. Hopefully they will resume inviting people from NSW soon.
> 
> Part of the problem seems to be that the same agents that process citizenship applications are processing immigration visas and at the moment the government is giving priority to applications from Ukrainian nationals, for obvious reasons. There is a note in the Home Affairs website saying so.


Do you know when they will start with NSW again?

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi,
Any one who attended citizenship ceremony in Casey council VIC lately ? How much is the lag between citizenship approval and ceremony ? Thanks


----------



## rajputster (Feb 18, 2013)

By mid of May there were ~2K residents waiting for their ceremony in Casey. Given that every month they have one ceremony with roughly ~350- 400 people, which means ~ 5-6 months.
Having said that, inputs welcomed from recent attendees


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

rajputster said:


> By mid of May there were ~2K residents waiting for their ceremony in Casey. Given that every month they have one ceremony with roughly ~350- 400 people, which means ~ 5-6 months.
> Having said that, inputs welcomed from recent attendees


~350-400 ppl for a single ceremony seem a huge number. Did you check from someone in Casey council that how many people they typically invite in a single ceremony ?

Secondly, how do you get ceremony invite ?, is it through immi account or postal mail ?

Thx


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Updating status to say interview letter received yesterday evening. 

Original interview date in the letter: August 4, 2022 (will see if I can reschedule to an earlier date) 

Council: Blacktown, NSW
Application date: December 28, 2021


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sazid said:


> I have done my test and passed on 1st June. I am still waiting for approval. Most of the application I have seen approved same day or next day few applications like me waiting to be approved few days after test.
> 
> Is this because extra verification so something to do with ceremony back log for particular council?
> 
> ...


Hey did you end up getting your approval? I did my test last week on 01 June as well, and no approval yet (despite most people getting it on the same day). I suspect it has to do with the AFP since I have a generic name; but unsure if the AFP check comes in manually and they have to upload it, etc.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

natasha.joseph said:


> Updating status to say interview letter received yesterday evening.
> 
> Original interview date in the letter: August 4, 2022 (will see if I can reschedule to an earlier date)
> 
> ...


There are appointments available on 21, 26 and 29 July right now.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

natasha.joseph said:


> Updating status to say interview letter received yesterday evening.
> 
> Original interview date in the letter: August 4, 2022 (will see if I can reschedule to an earlier date)
> 
> ...


My application date is Jan 3, 2022. Hopefully will receive an invitation in the coming weeks.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi,

I have got the citizenship test today. I have with me: 
1. current passport, 
2. one utility bill +bank statement to prove my current address, and
3. Birth certificate.

Would this suffice? TIA


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

MEDICARE card..the officer asked for mine out of no where .luckily i had it in my wallet

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Okayed435 said:


> I have got the citizenship test today. I have with me:


You should carry originals of all documents, which you uploaded along with the citizenship application.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks *teekaykhn *and* bym007*

Unfortunately I dont have medicare card and aus driving license with me on my person at the moment. I have the medicare app that shows the card (which we normally flash at GPs in lieu of original card). 

We'll see how it goes and update here.


----------



## Monash (7 mo ago)

I applied for citizenship in May 2021, got the test invite for June 22 last week. Thing is we just had a baby this month, since we are both PR, so baby will be Citizen without being part of our application.

Our first child is already part of the application. 

My question is - do I need to inform IMMI Dept of this change and if yes, how (I mean form 1022 or something). Not sure if its relevant, I have already applied for baby's birth cert but it its few days away.

I'm in Monash Council, VIC.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Monash said:


> I applied for citizenship in May 2021, got the test invite for June 22 last week. Thing is we just had a baby this month, since we are both PR, so baby will be Citizen without being part of our application.
> 
> Our first child is already part of the application.
> 
> ...


I also had a similar situation 
Just to be on the safe side, I uploaded a word document in Immiaccount giving the details of the birth of the baby and confirming that as the baby is already a citizen, the baby shouldn’t be added to the application 
The details are just for information 
Cheers


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Okayed435 said:


> Thanks *teekaykhn *and* bym007*
> 
> Unfortunately I dont have medicare card and aus driving license with me on my person at the moment. I have the medicare app that shows the card (which we normally flash at GPs in lieu of original card).
> 
> We'll see how it goes and update here.


Offcer asked me for only for passport (not even birth certificate or utility bills). The whole process was a breeze. Got approved in 5-10 minutes (I guess even before I might have exited the building!)

Thanks guys again for your feedback. Now the long wait begins for the ceremony.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

NB said:


> I also had a similar situation
> Just to be on the safe side, I uploaded a word document in Immiaccount giving the details of the birth of the baby and confirming that as the baby is already a citizen, the baby shouldn’t be added to the application
> The details are just for information
> Cheers


Hi NB, 
I am in the same boat. 
My newborn son is 7 month old and already a citizen. We got his birth certificate, Citizenship Certificate and Aussie passport. Do you have any word document template to inform newborn's details? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question. If someone leaves Australia after citizenship approval for greater than 3 months. Is there any requirement to provide overseas police clearance certificates again ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question. If someone leaves Australia after citizenship approval for greater than 3 months. Is there any requirement to provide overseas police clearance certificates again ?


Once you are approved, no more PCCs are required
However remember that you should complete your ceremony within 1 year of approval, else your approval may be cancelled 
Cheers


----------



## LiamB (8 mo ago)

Thought I would share my journey as I have read and learnt a lot from this forum.

Application date: 24th Feb 2022
Test/interview invitation received: 8th April for 17th May. 
Citizenship approved: 11th June 2022. 
Awaiting ceremony invite. 
Region: Sunshine Coast, QLD.


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

markdaniels said:


> Hey did you end up getting your approval? I did my test last week on 01 June as well, and no approval yet (despite most people getting it on the same day). I suspect it has to do with the AFP since I have a generic name; but unsure if the AFP check comes in manually and they have to upload it, etc.


Not yet. Still waiting


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

LiamB said:


> Thought I would share my journey as I have read and learnt a lot from this forum.
> 
> Application date: 24th Feb 2022
> Test/interview invitation received: 8th April for 17th May.
> ...


Congratulations 🎉.
I am in same situation, waiting for approval after test. Do you mind sharing if you been asked any further documents after test?


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> Any got invite from whittlesea council Victoria ?


 Whittlesea are doing big clear of backlog

June 16th - 130 attendes
July 9th - ceremony not surr about how many atrendes

July 12th - 390 attendees ( 3 ceremonies in 1 day)
July 14th - 130 attendees
July 30th - 390 attendees (3 ceremonies in 1 day)

3 people I know Approved Jan and Feb 2022 got invited for 9th of July ceremony.

The rest couls be applicants approved from March and April by my math.

Let me know if u get invite for one od these dates.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> Whittlesea are doing big clear of backlog
> 
> June 16th - 130 attendes
> July 9th - ceremony not surr about how many atrendes
> ...


Ok thanks I got approved in march , I hope I will get invite in July


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Garrydeol said:


> Ok thanks I got approved in march , I hope I will get invite in July





mynameiswhat said:


> Whittlesea are doing big clear of backlog
> 
> June 16th - 130 attendes
> July 9th - ceremony not surr about how many atrendes
> ...


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Can you tell me exact timeline with dates?

Cheers.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> Can you tell me exact timeline with dates?
> 
> Cheers.


Application lodged on 20 nov 2020 , test date 4th march , approval 16th march and waiting for ceremony in whittlesea council


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Garrydeol said:


> Application lodged on 20 nov 2020 , test date 4th march 2022,approval 16th 2022 and waiting for ceremony in whittlesea council


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Garrydeol said:


> I can’t see this information on their website, how you got this information about ceremonies


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

I asked the council via message and they confirmed. You can message them on Facebook 'City of Whittlesea' they are very responsive. Ask about upcoming ceremony dates, how many people will attend aswell if you want to confirm the numbers I posted. Check tomorrow or this week if u get invited.
Cheers


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have a few doubts to clarify regarding citizenship.
I am a PR holder and have not applied for citizenship yet.
1) After getting Aus citizenship if I go back to India in the future, do I need to pay more tax, school fees and all as a foreign citizen? is there any restriction on Investments and all?
I know as foreign citizens, we cannot buy land and cast votes.

2) After getting the PR usually, how long does it take to get the OCI card for India?

3) During the Aus citizenship processing and OCI processing, are we allowed to travel to India?

4) How often do we need to renew the OCI card?

Thanks


----------



## samsamsam.1 (7 mo ago)

I went to my citizenship ceremony on 30th of May 2022 but because Immigration Officer hadn't been appointed yet, they'd advise us that it'll be sent in the mail. Has anyone faced the same issue? How long does it take to receive the certificate via mail?


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Let me know if you get invited check your immi account they are doing big clear up I am sure you gonna get invited in one of the next dates

12th July
14th July
30th July


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

goingtoau said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a few doubts to clarify regarding citizenship.
> I am a PR holder and have not applied for citizenship yet.
> ...


Hi Guys, Any thought on the above questions?


----------



## anilkir (Jul 29, 2021)

Hey all, I hope you are well.

I'm bit confused about *approved* because in most cases it happens right after the test. If you get the approved, can you go overseas with no hustle? Does it affect your ceremony dates, delays etc.?

Also, can we travel overseas after we got the test date? does it affect the decision time?

If someone can clarify it, would be great.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> Let me know if you get invited check your immi account they are doing big clear up I am sure you gonna get invited in one of the next dates
> 
> 12th July
> 14th July
> 30th July


I called whittlesea council
They said we are not doing ceremony on 14th or 30th , just only one it’s on 12th July


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> I called whittlesea council
> They said we are not doing ceremony on 14th or 30th , just only one it’s on 12th July


This is the message I got from them. Maybe the receptionist you have called does not hold this info and she is refering to the website. Try them on facebook messenger.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> This is the message I got from them. Maybe the receptionist you have called does not hold this info and she is refering to the website. Try them on facebook messenger.
> View attachment 101689


Ok thanks may be she didn’t know about it


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> Ok thanks may be she didn’t know about it


Try message facebook page they respond up to 5pm. Because Ive seen applicants got invite 9th of July but its not on their website. I dont know its all confusing.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> Try message facebook page they respond up to 5pm. Because Ive seen applicants got invite 9th of July but its not on their website. I dont know its all confusing.


My approval is on 20th march I hope I will get invite this month


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> My approval is on 20th march I hope I will get invite this month


If you want to find out more timeliness and posts like on this forum join the Facebook group: Fair Go for Australian Citizenship


----------



## Angel333 (7 mo ago)

I have been approved for ceremony since March 2022. I want to request urgent ceremony and have provided supporting documents as my mum pass away 2 days ago. Any chances my request will be approved? And how long does it take for immigration to respond to my request. Any suggestions would be highly appreciable.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Angel333 said:


> I have been approved for ceremony since March 2022. I want to request urgent ceremony and have provided supporting documents as my mum pass away 2 days ago. Any chances my request will be approved? And how long does it take for immigration to respond to my request. Any suggestions would be highly appreciable.


That is sad, may she rest in peace.
They will respond in 1-2 days however they might say that you can travel on your current PR and come back for the ceremony. You can contact the citizenship ceremony team search up for their correct email or call DOHA.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Angel333 said:


> I have been approved for ceremony since March 2022. I want to request urgent ceremony and have provided supporting documents as my mum pass away 2 days ago. Any chances my request will be approved? And how long does it take for immigration to respond to my request. Any suggestions would be highly appreciable.


I am sorry to hear that.
They will approve your request for sure and will arrange a virtual ceremony. 
The whole process shall take less than 2 weeks.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

anilkir said:


> Hey all, I hope you are well.
> 
> I'm bit confused about *approved* because in most cases it happens right after the test. If you get the approved, can you go overseas with no hustle? Does it affect your ceremony dates, delays etc.?
> 
> ...


If you go overseas after getting a test date you just have to make sure to be back for it or reschedule. Be careful not to reschedule it to a later date too many times or they can cancel your test altogether (this has happened to someone I know after postponing 3 times). Being overseas for a few weeks should not affect their decision. The rule is that you won't get approved while you are overseas so if you leave Australia after the test but before getting the approval this will be put on hold. 

Once you are approved you will go into the ceremony queue for your council. You can go overseas without a problem. You just need to make sure that you attend a citizenship ceremony within a year of approval or it can get cancelled. You will receive a notification when you are assigned a ceremony so you will have time to decide if you come back for it or postpone it. You could have just a few days' notice, as some councils are introducing extra ceremonies to clear the backlog. If you miss your ceremony you should be put on the list for the next available one but it's better to confirm if you are able to attend or not. That way they can give your spot to someone else.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, it's me again. My application date is Jan 3, 2022, Newcastle City Council, NSW. I got to know my friend who applied after (Jan 12th) and got a test invite. Should I contact DOHA? Seek your input and advice.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

gsaianandh said:


> My application date is Jan 3, 2022, Newcastle City Council, NSW. I got to know my friend who applied after (Jan 12th) and got a test invite. Should I contact DOHA? Seek your input and advice.


When did your friend get the invite ?


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> When did your friend get the invite ?


June 9th


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi guys, it's me again. My application date is Jan 3, 2022, Newcastle City Council, NSW. I got to know my friend who applied after (Jan 12th) and got a test invite. Should I contact DOHA? Seek your input and advice.


Just noticed from my application that I have chosen the closest Immigration office as Sydney City Office. Is this causing a delay for the test invite?>


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gsaianandh said:


> Just noticed from my application that I have chosen the closest Immigration office as Sydney City Office. Is this causing a delay for the test invite?>


It could be. In May and June they have been giving appointments at the Parramatta office. I actually chose the Sydney City office in my application but have been allocated a test at Parramatta. I live in a Sydney Council though. Maybe they think that Parramatta would be too far for you.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> It could be. In May and June they have been giving appointments at the Parramatta office. I actually chose the Sydney City office in my application but have been allocated a test at Parramatta. I live in a Sydney Council though. Maybe they think that Parramatta would be too far for you.


Is there a way to correct the chosen city office?. I thought the Sydney City office would be the closest one, although I live in Newcastle. I am not sure which is causing the delay.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gsaianandh said:


> Is there a way to correct the chosen city office?. I thought the Sydney City office would be the closest one, although I live in Newcastle. I am not sure which is causing the delay.


You can call the helpline and ask an agent to put a note in your application saying that you can attend an appointment at the Parramata office and don't need to wait until there are shots available at the Sydney CBD. The number is 131881.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> My approval is on 20th march I hope I will get invite this month


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally received approval for my wife and kiddo as well. Now in the final stretch...


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

I had updated my address once already in immi account and status currently is approved.

I am in bayside council which have no plans to expedite with waiting time of 1 year.

Now question is that is it fine to move one more time to new suburb and update my address in immi account after genuine move. Does it affect my application if i update address twice for my application ?


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> It could be. In May and June they have been giving appointments at the Parramatta office. I actually chose the Sydney City office in my application but have been allocated a test at Parramatta. I live in a Sydney Council though. Maybe they think that Parramatta would be too far for you.





kiwifruit said:


> You can call the helpline and ask an agent to put a note in your application saying that you can attend an appointment at the Parramata office and don't need to wait until there are shots available at the Sydney CBD. The number is 131881.


Thanks for sharing the hotline number. Parramatta's office is also far away from Newcastle. Newcastle is 150+ km away from Sydney. The closest one should be Newcastle City Council.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> Application lodged on 20 nov 2020 , test date 4th march , approval 16th march and waiting for ceremony in whittlesea council


Hi Garrydeol, I have sent you PM. Also please update me if u get invitation on 12th of July or 30th of July. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know how much is the backlog in blacktown, NSW council and how quickly is the council clearing up the backlog?

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> Hi Garrydeol, I have sent you PM. Also please update me if u get invitation on 12th of July or 30th of July. Thanks in advance.


Ok sure I will let you know if I will get


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Anyone From *Hume Council* got invited for Ceremony?

Your friends or Family? anyone you know of have recently got invited for ceremony in July?

Kinley share details please



Thanks


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> Ok sure I will let you know if I will get


Do you know anyeone else approved in March? I think March is next for ceremony.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> Do you know anyeone else approved in March? I think March is next for ceremony.


No I don’t know anyone who got approval in march


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> No I don’t know anyone who got approval in march


You still havent got the invite? Check your immi online acc sometimes they late with emails.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> You still havent got the invite? Check your immi online acc sometimes they late with emails.


No I haven’t got anything I checked immi account too


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

When is the best time to call DOHA (hotline number regarding citizenship query), I tried calling them twice today (late morning and this afternoon) and was unable to connect. Waited 20 min.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

For the applicants of Moreland City Council, Victoria, here are the latest stats for people waiting for Ceremony:










*JUST FYI: 16 June 2022 (yesterday), Moreland has conducted a citizenship ceremony as well!*


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gsaianandh said:


> When is the best time to call DOHA (hotline number regarding citizenship query), I tried calling them twice today (late morning and this afternoon) and was unable to connect. Waited 20 min.


The worst time is Monday morning so avoid calling then. Regardless of the time you call you have to be prepared to be on hold for at least one hour. I was on hold for around 90 minutes.


----------



## CVC1 (10 mo ago)

Any one from CASEY Council got invite recently.

Casey has almost 1800 people waiting for ceremony (as of may 2022)



https://www.expatforum.com/attachments/1654218348485-png.101656/



Does anyone know roughly how many people get invited for ceremony each month at Casey Bunjil


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> The worst time is Monday morning so avoid calling then. Regardless of the time you call you have to be prepared to be on hold for at least one hour. I was on hold for around 90 minutes.


Oops too much. I am thinking to call early Monday morning to try my luck.


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

CVC1 said:


> Any one from CASEY Council got invite recently.
> 
> Casey has almost 1800 people waiting for ceremony (as of may 2022)
> 
> ...


I am approved in March and haven't heard anything regarding ceremony. When were you approved ?

Regarding number of people / ceremony, I called council to figure this out as well. They said Bunjil place has a capacity ~800 ppl, but how many people are actually invited is dependent on DHA. My guess is, it could be between 200-300, as people can bring their family / friends with them ( although not sure how many) .


----------



## CVC1 (10 mo ago)

shanish said:


> I am approved in March and haven't heard anything regarding ceremony. When were you approved ?
> 
> Regarding number of people / ceremony, I called council to figure this out as well. They said Bunjil place has a capacity ~800 ppl, but how many people are actually invited is dependent on DHA. My guess is, it could be between 200-300, as people can bring their family / friends with them ( although not sure how many) .


Hi 

I got approval in march and still waiting. 

I have also checked with council.. on how how many people are taking ceremony every month.. and got same response as you

Some council's are speeding up they are doing multiple ceremonies in a month.. hope casey pick's it up


----------



## Monash (7 mo ago)

Any one from Monash Council (Vic). Googled and I can see that they had 874 people in backlog in April. They have 4 ceremony dates published on their site. Just trying to see the time frame for invite. Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## ali.glory (7 mo ago)

Anyone from Campbelltown City council NSW WAITING FOR CITIZENSHIP CEREMONY?


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Applied june 30th 2021
Interview invitation received june 17th 2022
Interview scheduled for late July

Applied from Melbourne

How long does it take for ceremony after interview?


----------



## Dagway (7 mo ago)

Hi All

I applied for citizenship on 15/9/2021 got invited for an interview on 16/3/2022 and passed the test.
I have been waiting for approval since then. Is that normal? I called the HAD but they said they can't provide information, should I do an action or Just wait??

I have my kids on the same application and I have no criminal record. I do have traffic fines but no court.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dagway said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied for citizenship on 15/9/2021 got invited for an interview on 16/3/2022 and passed the test.
> I have been waiting for approval since then. Is that normal? I called the HAD but they said they can't provide information, should I do an action or Just wait??
> ...


3 months for approval is not usual
You are not alone.
There are some cases which are delayed for some reason
You can submit a FOI to gently remind the DHA that you are waiting
Cheers


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

ali.glory said:


> Anyone from Campbelltown City council NSW WAITING FOR CITIZENSHIP CEREMONY?


I am waiting hopefully get july ceremony. They having 1 today. My application date 01/04/2021 approval 10/12/2021 what about u


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

account444 said:


> Applied june 30th 2021
> Interview invitation received june 17th 2022
> Interview scheduled for late July
> 
> ...


at least 6 months


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Does anybody know if the citizenship ceremony invites are sent basis the date of approval. 
I was approved before my spouse but she got the invite first. 
I am just wondering if I should expect it in the same ceremony or does it not depend on dates ?


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

anuapply said:


> Does anybody know if the citizenship ceremony invites are sent basis the date of approval.
> I was approved before my spouse but she got the invite first.
> I am just wondering if I should expect it in the same ceremony or does it not depend on dates ?


Did you link your application with her for citizenship pledge cermony? I guess you will get your invitation soon if you did so since she has already.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

For those in Bayside, the ceremony backlog is really bad. We should write to our local Labor representatives and ask them to push for a virtual or mass ceremony. We won't be able to vote in the upcoming State election unless we become citizens so I think if we press this point we might get some traction. 
This is the latest information released by DHA as part of an FOI request:


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

anuapply said:


> I was approved before my spouse but she got the invite first.


Did you request them to invite both of you together ?


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

anuapply said:


> Does anybody know if the citizenship ceremony invites are sent basis the date of approval.
> I was approved before my spouse but she got the invite first.
> I am just wondering if I should expect it in the same ceremony or does it not depend on dates ?


Thats strange, can you share your both timelines and council I will check for you as I am calculating for myself aswell. Cheers


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> at least 6 months


No invite for 12th of July? Do you know someone attending 12th July in Whittlesea?
I think you will be on 30th July as on Saturdays they do 3 ceremonies per day, Tuesdays and Thursdays only 1 evening ceremony.

Keep me posted mate thanks


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Bingoo said:


> Did you link your application with her for citizenship pledge cermony? I guess you will get your invitation soon if you did so since she has already.


I got the invite today as well. 
This is in NSW. Hills Shire Council 
Interview and Approval - 10th May 2022
Ceremony - 28th July 2022.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> No invite for 12th of July? Do you know someone attending 12th July in Whittlesea?
> I think you will be on 30th July as on Saturdays they do 3 ceremonies per day, Tuesdays and Thursdays only 1 evening ceremony.
> 
> Keep me posted mate thanks


I don’t know anyone who got invite for 12th of July , I hope I will get invite for 30th July


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> For those in Bayside, the ceremony backlog is really bad. We should write to our local Labor representatives and ask them to push for a virtual or mass ceremony. We won't be able to vote in the upcoming State election unless we become citizens so I think if we press this point we might get some traction.
> This is the latest information released by DHA as part of an FOI request:
> View attachment 101733


I wrote to Mayor at this mail id [email protected] . I will suggest others to share their views with Mayor. It may expedite things.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> I don’t know anyone who got invite for 12th of July , I hope I will get invite for 30th July


Yes 99% i did the calculations, check all your email folders Junk and Spam, in some cases the council sends out invitation but mainly the goverment keep an eye close to 30th of June this month.

Cheers


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Yes, I called them as soon as I got back and had been waiting anxiously since.


@kiwifruit - hey mate,
Last week I called immigration to inform I’m back onsite however they did not update anything and told me that immigration dept will know your status so no need to update anything.
Just wondering what exactly you told them when you called.
My application is submitted early November in NSW but I havnt got any invite yet.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> I don’t know anyone who got invite for 12th of July , I hope I will get invite for 30th July


Yes 99% i did the calculations, check all your email folders Junk and Spam, in some cases the council sends out invitation but mainly the goverment keep an eye close to 30th of June this month.

Cheers


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

R-M said:


> Anyone From *Hume Council* got invited for Ceremony?
> 
> Your friends or Family? anyone you know of have recently got invited for ceremony in July?
> 
> ...



Timeline from a other member from group on facebook called Fair Go for Australian Citizenship

Hume council Long journey

Application: sep 2020
Invite for test: jan 2022
Test: 4 feb 2022
Approval of citizenship: 26 Feb 2022
Invite for ceremony: 20 june 2022
Ceremony date: 19 july 2022
Hope this answer few questions for others


----------



## mgrewal090 (7 mo ago)

Hi When did you get approved and do you know many people attend ceremony at moreland council ?


Bawa G said:


> For the applicants of Moreland City Council, Victoria, here are the latest stats for people waiting for Ceremony:
> View attachment 101705
> *JUST FYI: 16 June 2022 (yesterday), Moreland has conducted a citizenship ceremony as well!*


----------



## CHRISTINE_LAM (7 mo ago)

Humi said:


> Anyone from Willoughby council waiting for ceremony? Got approved in 1st week of jan 2022. Still waiting for ceremony invite.


hi, May I know when had you been invited for ceremony or still waiting? I'm also with the Willoughby Council. thanks.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> Yes 99% i did the calculations, check all your email folders Junk and Spam, in some cases the council sends out invitation but mainly the goverment keep an eye close to 30th of June this month.
> 
> Cheers


Ok


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rkumar_N said:


> @kiwifruit - hey mate,
> Last week I called immigration to inform I’m back onsite however they did not update anything and told me that immigration dept will know your status so no need to update anything.
> Just wondering what exactly you told them when you called.
> My application is submitted early November in NSW but I havnt got any invite yet.


I called DHA and told the agent that I had been overseas but had just returned and I was aware that I had missed my turn in the queue for citizenship interview and test appointment (I said I knew people who applied after me who had received appointments while I was away). I asked him to put a note in my file saying that I was back in Australia and he confirmed that he had.
It still took 3 weeks to get an invite after that.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys any update of brimbank council citizenship ceremonies invite waiting times? Thnx


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I called DHA and told the agent that I had been overseas but had just returned and I was aware that I had missed my turn in the queue for citizenship interview and test appointment (I said I knew people who applied after me who had received appointments while I was away). I asked him to put a note in my file saying that I was back in Australia and he confirmed that he had.
> It still took 3 weeks to get an invite after that.


Thanks for your response. I need to try again 🙁


----------



## CVC1 (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

While ceremonies are taking longer we are thinking of renewing Indian passport. 

As we have to travel later during this year and looking at current situation with Australian passport its going to take minimum 8-10 weeks. Also chances of getting invite for ceremony in couple of months is very slim.

Need suggestion from people who have renewed their Indian passport 

we need to fill in FORM -1 https://www.vfsglobal.com/one-pager/india/australia/passport-services/English/pdf/Form-I.pdf. 
We need to declare that "I HAVE NOT ACQUIRED OR APPLIED FOR CITIZENSHIP OF ANOTHER COUNTRY" and get it attested by JP or Notary.

How to answer this because -- we have Applied and approved but not acquired citizenship yet as ceremony is pending.


----------



## VCT (8 mo ago)

Sazid said:


> Congratulations 🎉.
> I am in same situation, waiting for approval after test. Do you mind sharing if you been asked any further documents after test?





Sazid said:


> I have done my test and passed on 1st June. I am still waiting for approval. Most of the application I have seen approved same day or next day few applications like me waiting to be approved few days after test.
> 
> Is this because extra verification so something to do with ceremony back log for particular council?
> 
> ...


Hi
Did you hear anything yet?
Me too waiting since 1/6


----------



## Sazid (9 mo ago)

VCT said:


> Hi
> Did you hear anything yet?
> Me too waiting since 1/6


Hi there, 
I haven’t heard anything as of yet, waiting also since 1st June.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

CVC1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While ceremonies are taking longer we are thinking of renewing Indian passport.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing this up. I have recently been invited for a test and an interview on July 28th at a local Centrelink office (NSW) (Date of Application: Jan 3, 2022). My passport expiry date is Oct 10, 2022. Should I also renew my Indian passport?.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Approved applicants from all councils in Australia by 27th of May 2022 who are waiting for Ceremony
attached on this thread for your reference.


----------



## CVC1 (10 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. I have recently been invited for a test and an interview on July 28th at a local Centrelink office (NSW) (Date of Application: Jan 3, 2022). My passport expiry date is Oct 10, 2022. Should I also renew my Indian passport?.


Depends on your council. how many people are waiting and how may people are invited each month. and then if you want to travel soon


----------



## Al_dn (9 mo ago)

Dagway said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied for citizenship on 15/9/2021 got invited for an interview on 16/3/2022 and passed the test.
> I have been waiting for approval since then. Is that normal? I called the HAD but they said they can't provide information, should I do an action or Just wait??
> ...



Hi you just need to wait it should come in the next month or so i was in the same position 
Maybe because our application was very fast they making the approval a bit late 
I applied on Oct 2021 and passed my test on feb
And just received my approval after almost 4 months in may
So I don’t think you should worry about anything 
I had some traffic fines too 
So we are actually in the same position


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

mynameiswhat said:


> Approved applicants from all councils in Australia by 27th of May 2022 who are waiting for Ceremony
> attached on this thread for your reference.


Compared to previous information on candidates waiting for citizenship, it confirms that the interviews are happening at a faster pace than citizenship ceremonies.

[EDIT] It is time govt removes red tape from this process and lets people be sworn in virtually, or disband this requirement like NZ did.


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Garrydeol said:


> at least 6 months


Wow that's depressing. What are you basing this on?


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Anyone from WHITTLESEA attending Ceremony on 12th of July?


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, 

I attended my citizenship ceremony but didn't receive a Citizenship Certificate on the day. Do I need to apply separately again?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

No need to apply.It will be sent to you via post when ready.


Nav23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I attended my citizenship ceremony but didn't receive a Citizenship Certificate on the day. Do I need to apply separately again?


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, I would like to renew my current Indian passport. I am unable to find information on the VFSGlobal webpage. My closest office is in Sydney. Can someone please advise how to do?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

All the steps are listed






| vfsglobal - vfsglobal


VFS Global




services.vfsglobal.com










Visa Information







www.vfsglobal.com







gsaianandh said:


> Hi guys, I would like to renew my current Indian passport. I am unable to find information on the VFSGlobal webpage. My closest office is in Sydney. Can someone please advise how to do?


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Nav23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I attended my citizenship ceremony but didn't receive a Citizenship Certificate on the day. Do I need to apply separately again?


Which State ? 
i also read this elsewhere that certificate is posted later, is this a change from earlier ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anuapply said:


> Which State ?
> i also read this elsewhere that certificate is posted later, is this a change from earlier ?


The certificate is signed by the minister personally 
Due to change in the government, there is a backlog
Cheers


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

NB said:


> The certificate is signed by the minister personally
> Due to change in the government, there is a backlog
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I only have given name in my passport and my citizenship is approved waiting for ceremony I want to know is it compulsory to have last name in your aus passport or you can get a aus passport with just given and get an Oct card for same given name ?
I am just confused should I apply my change of name certificate before ceremony or leave it and get aus passport with just given name
Can someone please explain and what will be easier and better 
Thanks
So much


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

*How do I apply if I only have one name?*
If you have only one name (because you don’t have a family name or you don’t have a given name):

enter your name in the ‘Family name’ field of the application
in the ‘Given name’ field, enter XXX (this won’t appear in your passport)


https://www.passports.gov.au/getting-passport-how-it-works/documents-you-need/names-and-name-change#name%20on%20passport





Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I only have given name in my passport and my citizenship is approved waiting for ceremony I want to know is it compulsory to have last name in your aus passport or you can get a aus passport with just given and get an Oct card for same given name ?
> I am just confused should I apply my change of name certificate before ceremony or leave it and get aus passport with just given name
> Can someone please explain and what will be easier and better
> Thanks
> So much


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> All the steps are listed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vinod for sharing the links. Can you suggest a suitable category (type of passport services) to be applied under for Indian passport renewal?. I could see everything except an option for renewal. Am I missing anything


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> All the steps are listed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vinod for sharing the links. Can you suggest a suitable category (type of passport services) to be applied under for Indian passport renewal?. I could see everything except an option for renewal. Am I missing anything


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I had my citizenship interview and test today at the Parramatta office and received my approval about an hour later.
We'll see how long I have to wait for a ceremony, bearing in mind the existing backlog at my council.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> I had my citizenship interview and test today at the Parramatta office and received my approval about an hour later.
> We'll see how long I have to wait for a ceremony, bearing in mind the existing backlog at my council.


Your council did great job clearing 2.5k people not long ago. Im sure you will be within the timeframe of 6 months. CongratZ!!


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I had my citizenship interview and test today at the Parramatta office and received my approval about an hour later.
> We'll see how long I have to wait for a ceremony, bearing in mind the existing backlog at my council.


Congratulations.

I have received the invite today and my test is booked in next 2 weeks time.
May I know how much time they took to complete the process and what all documents they have asked for?


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

mynameiswhat said:


> Approved applicants from all councils in Australia by 27th of May 2022 who are waiting for Ceremony
> attached on this thread for your reference.


Funny thing is the number of applicants waiting at Wyndham Council and Hume Council are equal to the total number of whole of South Australia😂




bym007 said:


> Compared to previous information on candidates waiting for citizenship, it confirms that the interviews are happening at a faster pace than citizenship ceremonies.
> 
> [EDIT] It is time govt removes red tape from this process and lets people be sworn in virtually, or disband this requirement like NZ did.


Exactly my thoughts. 




NB said:


> The certificate is signed by the minister personally
> Due to change in the government, there is a backlog
> Cheers


Thanks, Good to know.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rkumar_N said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I have received the invite today and my test is booked in next 2 weeks time.
> May I know how much time they took to complete the process and what all documents they have asked for?


Thanks. 
The interview and test took around 20 minutes in total. The agent asked to see my passport, driver licence, birth certificate and a bank statement. He checked my phone number and email address and asked whether I had travelled outside Australia since my PR was approved (I had, so I told him which countries I had visited), if I have been known by any other name (that's to do a police search if necessary) and if I have any convictions.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

mynameiswhat said:


> Your council did great job clearing 2.5k people not long ago. Im sure you will be within the timeframe of 6 months. CongratZ!!


Hi Guys, when did bayside council cleared 2.5k people.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

mynameiswhat said:


> Your council did great job clearing 2.5k people not long ago. Im sure you will be within the timeframe of 6 months. CongratZ!!


My council is Bayside and so far the Mayor has refused to organise extra ceremonies although the backlog keeps growing. They only do 10 ceremonies per year and invite around 100 people each time. There are more than 1200 people waiting so unless DHA organises online ceremonies to clear the backlog I could be waiting for a year.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ricky_all said:


> Hi Guys, when did bayside council cleared 2.5k people.


That was Parramatta and Canterbury-Bankstown, not Bayside.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> My council is Bayside and so far the Mayor has refused to organise extra ceremonies although the backlog keeps growing. They only do 10 ceremonies per year and invite around 100 people each time. There are more than 1200 people waiting so unless DHA organises online ceremonies to clear the backlog I could be waiting for a year.


Exactly, even more than an year given only 10 ceremonies.

What should we do? I have already mailed mayor .


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> That was Parramatta and Canterbury-Bankstown, not Bayside.


Yea apologies, I saw that you mentioned Paramatta previously for the test so I assumed you are from there.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ricky_all said:


> Exactly, even more than an year given only 10 ceremonies.
> 
> What should we do? I have already mailed mayor .


I suggest posting on the Bayside Council Facebook page, particularly when they stream the next ceremony. I am going to suggest that they do a combined in person and online ceremony on Citizenship Day (17 September). That way they don't need to organise a new venue or extra dates.
I am also going to write to the Barton representative (Linda Burney), the Minister for Home Affairs (Clare O'Neil) and the Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs (Andrew Giles). I will say that unless they organise mass online ceremonies thousands of people who have their application for citizenship approved won't be able to vote in the upcoming state election. They should care about that, seeing as they are trying to oust the coalition.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> I suggest posting on the Bayside Council Facebook page, particularly when they stream the next ceremony. I am going to suggest that they do a combined in person and online ceremony on Citizenship Day (17 September). That way they don't need to organise a new venue or extra dates.
> I am also going to write to the Barton representative (Linda Burney), the Minister for Home Affairs (Clare O'Neil) and the Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs (Andrew Giles). I will say that unless they organise mass online ceremonies thousands of people who have their application for citizenship approved won't be able to vote in the upcoming state election. They should care about that, seeing as they are trying to oust the coalition.


Okay, lets see if it makes any difference.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Thanks.
> The interview and test took around 20 minutes in total. The agent asked to see my passport, driver licence, birth certificate and a bank statement. He checked my phone number and email address and asked whether I had travelled outside Australia since my PR was approved (I had, so I told him which countries I had visited), if I have been known by any other name (that's to do a police search if necessary) and if I have any convictions.


I was overseas for more than 90 days after applying for citizenship, I think you were also overseas - did they ask you PCC as well?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rkumar_N said:


> I was overseas for more than 90 days after applying for citizenship, I think you were also overseas - did they ask you PCC as well?


No, they didn't but I was away for under 60 days.


----------



## xmcitz (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

I just would like to share my timeline for my citizenship application. I got the test invitation last month and completed my interview in Parramatta yesterday.

Acknowledgment Received: 8 July 2021 (Melbourne VIC)
Change of Address: 16 May 2022 (Relocated to Concord NSW)
Interview Invitation Received: 20 May 2022 (Parramatta Office)
Interview Completed: 23 June 2022
Approval Letter Received: 23 June 2022 (20 mins after leaving the office building)
Waiting for Ceremony at Canada Bay Council

Is someone have ideas for how long will I be invited for attending the ceremony at Canada Bay? I cannot find any information about how many people will be invited to a ceremony at the Canada Bay council. As per the latest FOI, there are about 450 people waiting for their ceremony at Canada Bay. I checked the council's website, there is no clear information about the scheduled date and time for the coming ceremonies this year. The new waiting game is starting.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Please select new passport as the category.you are right they don’t have renewal as a drop down option. 



gsaianandh said:


> Thanks, Vinod for sharing the links. Can you suggest a suitable category (type of passport services) to be applied under for Indian passport renewal?. I could see everything except an option for renewal. Am I missing anything


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> No need to apply.It will be sent to you via post when ready.


Thanks


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

anuapply said:


> Which State ?
> i also read this elsewhere that certificate is posted later, is this a change from earlier ?


Its ACT.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Just sharing my wife’s experience today for test and interview at Parramatta office. 
they checked passport, license, birth certificate and also checked overseas police certificate. Asked a fair few questions on travel history and took notes from the PCC. Her application was approved about an hour after test nonetheless.


----------



## Avantee (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
Need your advice- approval received on 1st April 2022. Council- the hills shire. Still waiting for ceremony date. Anyone on the same boat?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Avantee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Need your advice- approval received on 1st April 2022. Council- the hills shire. Still waiting for ceremony date. Anyone on the same boat?


There were over 1200 people approved and waiting for ceremony at The Hills Shire at the end of May. So I think you're going to be waiting a while.


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

Bayside council update:

Bayside council will hold citizenship ceremonies on 28th Jun and 26th July.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi there,

I lodged my Citizenship application in Jan 2022 from Sydney.

I went to offshore in Feb and returned now.

Can you please advise:

1. My application is still in Submitted state. Did they hold my application processing because I was Offshore?

2. What should I do to let Home affairs know that I’m back in town?

3. Anything else to do from process perspective?

Cheers


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Avantee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Need your advice- approval received on 1st April 2022. Council- the hills shire. Still waiting for ceremony date. Anyone on the same boat?


We were approved on 13th May we have invite for 28th July. 
Same Hills Shire. 
Not sure why the delay in your case.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kuta said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I lodged my Citizenship application in Jan 2022 from Sydney.
> 
> ...


1. They would not have allocated you an interview and test while you were overseas. 
However, they have only just started giving test appointments this week to people who applied in January 2022 from NSW. 
2. All you need to do is call them to say you are back in Australia. 
3. They might ask you to provide a police certificate from the country where you have been staying if you were there for over 90 days, but this isn't always the case.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> 1. They would not have allocated you an interview and test while you were overseas.
> However, they have only just started giving test appointments this week to people who applied in January 2022 from NSW.
> 2. All you need to do is call them to say you are back in Australia.
> 3. They might ask you to provide a police certificate from the country where you have been staying if you were there for over 90 days, but this isn't always the case.


Thank you @kiwifruit.

Is there a number available to give them a call?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kuta said:


> Thank you @kiwifruit.
> 
> Is there a number available to give them a call?


Their service centre number is 131 881.
They are open from 9am to 5pm. Be prepared to be on hold from one to two hours.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> Their service centre number is 131 881.
> They are open from 9am to 5pm. Be prepared to be on hold from one to two hours.


Noted, thank you @kiwifruit. Appreciate it!


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I am just wondering as I answered in my file by mistake that I don’t want media in my citizenship ceremony and my application is already approved and waiting for ceremony invite so does it gonna effect my ceremony like they do different arrangements for people who don’t wanna media coverage or it is same for everyone. Is Anyone know about this or any help to clear this doubt will be really helpful Thnx so much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I am just wondering as I answered in my file by mistake that I don’t want media in my citizenship ceremony and my application is already approved and waiting for ceremony invite so does it gonna effect my ceremony like they do different arrangements for people who don’t wanna media coverage or it is same for everyone. Is Anyone know about this or any help to clear this doubt will be really helpful Thnx so much


You can call ip the citizenship helpline and get the answer changed even at this stage 
Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hello everyone

I will soon attend my citizenship interview. On the letter I received from Home Affairs, they ask for the following:

"the documents that were submitted with your application"

Would this include:
1. The original attested photos I submitted during the application?
2. The original hard copy of the 1195 Identity declaration form?
3. Evidence of my parents' visits to Australia in the past? (I included scans of their passport from when they visited in my citizenship application).

Would appreciate if someone could clarify the above. Thank you!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I am just wondering as I answered in my file by mistake that I don’t want media in my citizenship ceremony and my application is already approved and waiting for ceremony invite so does it gonna effect my ceremony like they do different arrangements for people who don’t wanna media coverage or it is same for everyone. Is Anyone know about this or any help to clear this doubt will be really helpful Thnx so much


I am in the same situation. I called the service centre and after being on hold for almost two and a half hours I was told to email [email protected] to have my answer changed. I wrote that I would attend any kind of ceremony, online or in person, regardless of whether it attracts media attention or not. 
You need to provide your full name, 
date of birth, application number, client ID and TRN in your email, by the way.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

account444 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I will soon attend my citizenship interview. On the letter I received from Home Affairs, they ask for the following:
> 
> ...


Your parents' passports are not necessary. I did take the original identity declaration form and signed photograph because some agents have asked for them in the past but mine didn't. All he wanted to see was my passport, driver licence, birth certificate and a bank statement. You need to take whatever document you uploaded to prove your address but bring the latest available (if you uploaded a bank statement bring one from the last three months). If instead of a birth certificate you uploaded another document that's what you need to bring with you.


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

Did anyone receive the ceremony invite for 24th july at WYNDHAM COUNCIL? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Any update on the Hume council ceremonies ?
I got approval in April 2022, and wondering when should I expect my ceremony....


----------



## shrek (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello all

A quick clarification needed on the citizenship approval. I shifted my home recently and updated my address in Immi portal. However, the address in my citizenship application is the old one.

When the citizenship is approved, will I receive approval via email as well? Does anyone know if the letter is sent to the new / old address?

Thank you.


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

shrek said:


> Hello all
> 
> A quick clarification needed on the citizenship approval. I shifted my home recently and updated my address in Immi portal. However, the address in my citizenship application is the old one.
> 
> ...


Did you sit for the test/ interview and waiting for the approval?
I got my approval letter both at my email and immiaccount 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

teekaykhn said:


> Did you sit for the test/ interview and waiting for the approval?
> I got my approval letter both at my email and immiaccount
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I have never heard of the approval letter beinh sent to home address.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## shrek (Dec 10, 2014)

teekaykhn said:


> Did you sit for the test/ interview and waiting for the approval?
> I got my approval letter both at my email and immiaccount
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I haven't sat for the test yet. I am waiting for the invite for the test. Thanks.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Hi mate, anu u


Garrydeol said:


> Ok
> [/QUOTEl





Garrydeol said:


> Ok



Hi mate, apereantly the council still hasnt recieved the list for 12th July or 30th July. Let me know if u got any correspondence in your immi account regarding ceremony for Whittlesea cheers.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

teekaykhn said:


> Did anyone receive the ceremony invite for 24th july at WYNDHAM COUNCIL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Some information on the situation at Wyndham Council:
As at 13 May 2022, there were 2,369 people whose applications for Australian citizenship by conferral had been approved and who were waiting to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony conducted by Wyndham City Council (VIC). Of these, 2,049 were approved prior to 2 May 2022. There were 480 people invited to attend the Australian citizenship ceremony held on 8 May 2022 by Wyndham City Council (VIC).

This is a reply from Wyndham Council to the enquiry from a member of another forum:

"From July to Dec people have not yet been allocated to ceremonies. This period sees the majority of our ceremonies for the year scheduled, we will have 15 ceremonies (across 5 dates) and there will be 2,460 people invited. That will bring the total number of people invited to attend a ceremony to 4,000 for the year which is the number Wyndham is currently resourced to deliver. There is no plan for a special large/extra ceremony.

While Council does not schedule the ceremonies, it is estimated that most people who were approved prior to May 31 will be invited to a ceremony this year."


----------



## Avantee (7 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> There were over 1200 people approved and waiting for ceremony at The Hills Shire at the end of May. So I think you're going to be waiting a while.


I can see there are people who were approved in may are getting ceremony invitations on July 2022. So just worried what went wrong and where can I find a concrete reason?


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Avantee said:


> I can see there are people who were approved in may are getting ceremony invitations on July 2022. So just worried what went wrong and where can I find a concrete reason?


Are they in the same council as you?


----------



## Avantee (7 mo ago)

mynameiswhat said:


> Are they in the same council as you?


Yes they are .


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Experts,

I have my test and interview next week.
My question is when I have submitted my application I had P1 driving license and now it has been upgraded to P2.
I believe I need to upload latest license under change of circumstances?? Is it correct understanding? Which form to be filled and upload on immi for the same?

thank you


----------



## Avantee (7 mo ago)

anuapply said:


> We were approved on 13th May we have invite for 28th July. Same Hills Shire. Not sure why the delay in your case.


 hey, do you think if i call the helpline or the council, they would be able to assist me in any way?


----------



## Avantee (7 mo ago)

anuapply said:


> We were approved on 13th May we have invite for 28th July.
> Same Hills Shire.
> Not sure why the delay in your case.


Do you think, if i call the helpline number or council they would be able to assist me?


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> Are they in the same council as you?


You can’t do anything just wait , I got approval in march but still waiting for ceremony invite in whittlesea council , they are far behind


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been waiting to be invited since January 22 in Mosman. I've submitted a FOI request and found out that I'm amongst just 11 people who's been approved same date as me or before and have not been invited yet. I called the help line but they did not tell me anything and told me just wait. The next ceremony is in 3 weeks, will see. If not, apparently the queue is not based on the approval date, but something else


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> Any update on the Hume council ceremonies ?
> I got approval in April 2022, and wondering when should I expect my ceremony....



With the Hume Council.

Got Approved 20 March and awaiting for Ceremony.

One of the candidate approved on 26th Feb got invited for 19th July ceremony.

We have to see who get invited now for 2nd August.


Do you or anyone know who was recently got invited for Hume Ceremony?


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Anyone from Hume Council

Please share ceremony timelines please.

19th July or 2nd August ceremony? Do you or your friend got invited kindly share approval date please



Thanks


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Anyone from Hume Council



Please share ceremony timelines please.




19th July or 2nd August ceremony? Do you or your friend got invited kindly share approval date please

Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just scan and attach the new licence copy on immiaccount . No form to be filled 


rkumar_N said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have my test and interview next week.
> My question is when I have submitted my application I had P1 driving license and now it has been upgraded to P2.
> ...


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> Do you or anyone know who was recently got invited for Hume Ceremony?


I am not aware of anyone getting an invite for July/Aug from Hume.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just so my expectations are set correctly, once we are done with taking the oath at the ceremony, our PR becomes null, and we become citizens.
And to get the passport, we need to wait for the citizenship certificate to arrive in post after a few weeks.

If that is correct, what if one needs to travel abroad, after the ceremony but before the certificate has been received, or getting the Australian passport ?
How does one plan that ?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ricky_all said:


> Bayside council update:
> 
> Bayside council will hold citizenship ceremonies on 28th Jun and 26th July.


Bayside council is streaming the ceremony today on their Facebook page. We should leave comments on the post to put pressure on the Mayor.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> Bayside council is streaming the ceremony today on their Facebook page. We should leave comments on the post to put pressure on the Mayor.


HI Do we know for which month/date people got ceremony invite in bayside council?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI Do we know for which month/date people got ceremony invite in bayside council?


June 2021


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> June 2021


they are doing 200 per ceremony , so with pace they should be able to clear queue in 6months.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

In short once you have taken the oath ie attended the ceremony irrespective of if you have the certificate or not you cannot leave or enter australia without having a Australian passport. Basically can’t travel out until you get the certificate and get an Australian passport. Below is from the passport office messages to people who are waiting for their passport but want to travel and asking if they can use their dual citizenship or other country passport to leave but were told below.

Australians, including dual nationals, should leave & enter Australia on their Australian passport. If you have a passport from another country, you can use that for travel once you leave.



bym007 said:


> Just so my expectations are set correctly, once we are done with taking the oath at the ceremony, our PR becomes null, and we become citizens.
> And to get the passport, we need to wait for the citizenship certificate to arrive in post after a few weeks.
> 
> If that is correct, what if one needs to travel abroad, after the ceremony but before the certificate has been received, or getting the Australian passport ?
> How does one plan that ?


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

It just says 'should'. Technically, you can enter and exit Australia without Australian passport. But it takes time and work at airlines check-in desks and Australian border counters.


----------



## tttn1310 (7 mo ago)

I got the ceremony invite for 20th July - Fairfield Council.
Test date and Citizenship Approval on 12th May 2022.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

tttn1310 said:


> I got the ceremony invite for 20th July - Fairfield Council.
> Test date and Citizenship Approval on 12th May 2022.
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! when did you receive email for ceremony ? Just want to know normally how days they inform


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

mutapha said:


> It just says 'should'. Technically, you can enter and exit Australia without Australian passport. But it takes time and work at airlines check-in desks and Australian border counters.


Many people awaiting passport and approaching their travel dates having dial citizenship have asked this question on DFAT and have been advised as above to use Australian passport to enter and leave Australia.better to confirm directly with DFAT before interpreting it for convenience.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

There is a dual NZ-Aus citizen using their NZ to exit and enter Aus without any trouble.

If you ask DFAT about this matter they will repeatedly cite the line of recommendation. But can they explicitly show specific legislation for this recommendation?

We obey the written rules of laws rather the advise.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

That’s true. Everyone is stuck due to the passport delays and not even sure if they can use their other nationality passport for travel and not clearly articulated if it is a must or not. Like the example you shared but there could be cases where the other nationality passport needs a visa to enter australia then what happens! Exit is ok but entry could be an issue.I think each one needs to review their specific circumstances and take a call.


QUOTE="mutapha, post: 15326985, member: 1478610"]
There is a dual NZ-Aus citizen using their NZ to exit and enter Aus without any trouble.

If you ask DFAT about this matter they will repeatedly cite the line of recommendation. But can they explicitly show specific legislation for this recommendation?

We obey the written rules of laws rather the advise.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luke skywalker 86 (7 mo ago)

Dear All, I am worried. I have had the appointment and completed the exam 100% on 14th June and still haven't been approved. What do you think I should do ? email them and ask ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Luke skywalker 86 said:


> Dear All, I am worried. I have had the appointment and completed the exam 100% on 14th June and still haven't been approved. What do you think I should do ? email them and ask ?


Depends case to case.they perform a final security check before finalising the application.Can take anywhere from 10 minutes to weeks to 1or 2 months.you should hopefully get soon since it’s been a few weeks now.have they requested for any additional docs?


----------



## Luke skywalker 86 (7 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Depends case to case.they perform a final security check before finalising the application.Can take anywhere from 10 minutes to weeks to 1or 2 months.you should hopefully get soon since it’s been a few weeks now.have they requested for any additional docs?


Thank you for your reply Vinodn. No I have not been requested. I have changed my address between the appointment and now, and updated the new details along with my mortgage document (just in case)


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> That’s true. Everyone is stuck due to the passport delays and not even sure if they can use their other nationality passport for travel and not clearly articulated if it is a must or not. Like the example you shared but there could be cases where the other nationality passport needs a visa to enter australia then what happens! Exit is ok but entry could be an issue.I think each one needs to review their specific circumstances and take a call.


Most of new Australian citizens have their last PR visas linked to their other nationality passports which means it can be verified on the Advance Passenger Processing. The fact that you still can check your PR visas linked to your passports on VEVO means that you can use it to board a flight to Australia.


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Anyone from Hume Council

Please share ceremony timelines please.



19th July or 2nd August ceremony? Do you or your friend got invited kindly share approval date please



Thanks


----------



## tttn1310 (7 mo ago)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Congratulations! when did you receive email for ceremony ? Just want to know normally how days they inform


I received the email yesterday


----------



## YoloBear (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I had my citizenship ceremony on 25/May and Still haven’t received the certificate posted to me yet.

is anyone in a similar situation?

I tried to call the department and they couldn’t provide any details other than just wait.

thank you


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> Any update on the Hume council ceremonies ?
> I got approval in April 2022, and wondering when should I expect my ceremony....


Someone posted in FB group (Fair Go for Australian Citizenship) just recently for Hume

Approval - 26Feb2022
Ceremony Invite on - 20June2022
Ceremony on - 19July2022


Does this help to estimate your status?


----------



## jagnorth (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, sharing my timeline:

Council: City of Ryde
Dec 20, 2021- application lodged
Jun 2, 2022 - appointment letter received
Jun 24, 2022 - citizenship interview and exam, approval received within an hour.

Took my test at the Parramatta office, very quick and efficient, finished in ~20mins.

Waiting for ceremony invite. 
There are currently ~700 waiting for ceremony since end of May in my council.
Also read from another thread that Ryde council will hold a big ceremony on July 9 and have invited 450 people - spread across 3 ceremonies in one day.
They had a scheduled one on June 16 where they had 2 ceremonies in one day. Below are the scheduled ceremony dates from their website.

*2022 Ceremony Dates*
_Please note that the dates below are subject to change._


Thursday 17 February
Thursday 17 March
Thursday 7 April
Thursday 5 May
Thursday 16 June
Thursday 21 July
Thursday 18 August
Thursday 17 November


----------



## rajeshm333 (Nov 4, 2014)

For applicants waiting for ceremony in Wyndham city council see below response I got from the council


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

vinodn007 said:


> In short once you have taken the oath ie attended the ceremony irrespective of if you have the certificate or not you cannot leave or enter australia without having a Australian passport. Basically can’t travel out until you get the certificate and get an Australian passport. Below is from the passport office messages to people who are waiting for their passport but want to travel and asking if they can use their dual citizenship or other country passport to leave but were told below.
> 
> Australians, including dual nationals, should leave & enter Australia on their Australian passport. If you have a passport from another country, you can use that for travel once you leave.


@bym007 @NB @fugitive_4u 

This is not entirely true. There is an option. Please see below screenshots from FB group. Unable to share the actual post, so pics.


----------



## teekaykhn (Nov 30, 2017)

rajeshm333 said:


> For applicants waiting for ceremony in Wyndham city council see below response I got from the council
> 
> View attachment 101787


Great news..Thank you for sharing.I got approved on 1st March.Still haven't received an invite..I hope i get it by tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

rajeshm333 said:


> For applicants waiting for ceremony in Wyndham city council see below response I got from the council
> 
> View attachment 101787


Thank u for sharing.. now waiting for people to report rhe invitations.. i hope entire March is covered.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Luke skywalker 86 said:


> Thank you for your reply Vinodn. No I have not been requested. I have changed my address between the appointment and now, and updated the new details along with my mortgage document (just in case)


If you can try calling citizenship line and nudge them for a status. May or may get much but can hope that will bring the application in attention. You could ask them is anything needed from your end etc. Generally these helpline are super busy and have wait times so mornings at opening times are the best bet and avoid Monday’s . And hope for you to get approved soon! Best wishes


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone got invite from whittlesea council recently? Plz share your timeline thanks


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sandeep_iimt said:


> they are doing 200 per ceremony , so with pace they should be able to clear queue in 6months.


I received a reply from Bayside Council and they have confirmed that they will keep inviting 200 people per month until they clear the backlog. What they have not said is whether they will have ceremonies every month (they only used to have them on ten months per year).

My partner received a response from the office of Linda Burney (Member for Barton and Minister for Indigenous Australians). It says that they will take up the issues raised about the Australia-wide ceremony backlog with the Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs. Let's hope that Mr Andrew Giles will actually do something about it.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone from whittlesea council here ?


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

rajeshm333 said:


> For applicants waiting for ceremony in Wyndham city council see below response I got from the council
> 
> View attachment 101787


Congrats. Can you please share your approval date


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> I received a reply from Bayside Council and they have confirmed that they will keep inviting 200 people per month until they clear the backlog. What they have not said is whether they will have ceremonies every month (they only used to have them on ten months per year).
> 
> My partner received a response from the office of Linda Burney (Member for Barton and Minister for Indigenous Australians). It says that they will take up the issues raised about the Australia-wide ceremony backlog with the Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs. Let's hope that Mr Andrew Giles will actually do something about it.


could you please help to share the email id of Linda Burney ,I will also write to her.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sandeep_iimt said:


> could you please help to share the email id of Linda Burney ,I will also write to her.


[email protected]


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> [email protected]


Just dropped an email . I think everyone in this forum waiting for ceremony should do that.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Just dropped an email . I think everyone in this forum waiting for ceremony should do that.


Linda Burney is the MP for the Barton electorate. People should write to their local MP and to the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship (David Giles).


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> Linda Burney is the MP for the Barton electorate. People should write to their local MP and to the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship (David Giles).


I also sent mail to Bayside Council Mayor last month . They increased ceremony size from 100 to 200.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ricky_all said:


> I also sent mail to Bayside Council Mayor last month . They increased ceremony size from 100 to 200.


Even having 200 people invited per month that means that I will have to wait until January for a ceremony. Seven months is a long time. I have also emailed the Mayor to ask to increase the number of people conferred per month. They could do it easily by adding another row of seats. There is a lot of wasted empty space in the Rockdale Town Hall at the moment.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am going to India from mid July to mid August. The travel facility of my PR expires in December, will I face any difficulty while travelling back from India to Australia (Delhi Airport or Sydney airport) as less than 6 months time is left on PR's travel facility. Do I need to apply for RRV?

My understanding is that I don't need RRV but just want to be on the safer side.

Thanks

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> Even having 200 people invited per month that means that I will have to wait until January for a ceremony. Seven months is a long time. I have also emailed the Mayor to ask to increase the number of people conferred per month. They could do it easily by adding another row of seats. There is a lot of wasted empty space in the Rockdale Town Hall at the moment.


Yeah, atleast they listened to the issue. That' s why I did not pressed further. They have capacity of 300 .


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi Everyone, I am going to India from mid July to mid August. The travel facility of my PR expires in December, will I face any difficulty while travelling back from India to Australia (Delhi Airport or Sydney airport) as less than 6 months time is left on PR's travel facility. Do I need to apply for RRV? My understanding is that I don't need RRV but just want to be on the safer side. Thanks Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


 No you can enter Australia today even if your PR will expire tomorrow.


----------



## mmr111 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi

My son granted 190 visa off-shore(India)in June while on BVB for short trip. He will be going back to Australia in July. He is staying in Australia lawfully till the grant (on student visa, TR, BVA and BVB)

VEVO status showing as 190 visa : in effect.

Now, my question is:
Whether his 90days outside Australia time period(For filing citizenship application after one year on PR) starts from the date of grant or
From the date of entry in to Australia on 190 visa. TIA


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

quoted from the immi.homeaffairs website.please visit that to check details and the residency calculator.
*Permanent residence date*
You need to know the date your permanent residency started. The date depends on if you were in or outside Australia when we granted you a permanent residence visa:

if you were in Australia, your permanent residence date is the date we issued that visa
if you were outside Australia, your permanent residence date is the date you first arrived in Australia on that visa
*Lawful residence date*

You need to know the date your 'lawful residence' started, that is, you first started living in Australia on a valid visa.
For example, you might have arrived in Australia on 1 June 2012 holding a temporary visa. Then on 4 September 2016, we granted you a permanent visa. So, your lawful residence date is 1 June 2012 and your permanent residence date is 4 September 2016.





mmr111 said:


> Hi
> 
> My son granted 190 visa off-shore(India)in June while on BVB for short trip. He will be going back to Australia in July. He is staying in Australia lawfully till the grant (on student visa, TR, BVA and BVB)
> 
> ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mmr111 said:


> Now, my question is:
> Whether his 90days outside Australia time period(For filing citizenship application after one year on PR) starts from the date of grant or
> From the date of entry in to Australia on 190 visa. TIA


That is an incorrect statement you have made. You need to backdate 365 days from the date you intend to file his Citizenship and check backwards to see if he was outside Australia for more than 90 days (provided he ticks all the other boxes around residency calculation)

This would also mean you need to ensure he completes one year as a PR holder


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi all,

Need a help.

I lodged a citizenship application in Jan 2022.

I then went to offshore for a few months and got married.

Should I inform Home affairs about the change in my marital status? If yes, how to do so?

Any leads would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes you should inform . Via immiaccount make a word document explaining and provide details of marriage date etc and the load the document under attach documents. 
Additionally you may call citizenship helpline and update and ask if anything else needs to be done from your end



Kuta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a help.
> 
> ...





Kuta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a help.
> 
> ...


----------



## JsAbr (7 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Looks like not many applicants from Newcastle City Council? It's a regional place. Will it make a difference while sending a test invite?


Do you know how long it took for you or anoyone you know of, to approve after the test? I did mine at Newcastle city council in early June and havent heard back.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

amebadha said:


> Does this help to estimate your status?


Yes, thanks a bundle. I saw an estimated wait of around 200 days for Hume Council these days.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Everyone invited for the wyndham ceremony in july.. please share approval date.. thanks


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> Anyone from whittlesea council here ?


No invite yet? Fingers crossed tomorrow you might get.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> No invite yet? Fingers crossed tomorrow you might get.


Ok I can see in immi tracker people still waiting for invite who got approval in January 2022


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

Garrydeol said:


> Ok I can see in immi tracker people still waiting for invite who got approval in January 2022


I dont think they updated because who cares to update once they finalise evrything.

I know 3 people approved January and February invited for 9th of July.

Next dates 12th and 30th July I assume people from March will be invited.

Lets hope for the best, hope you get it very soon!


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

mynameiswhat said:


> I dont think they updated because who cares to update once they finalise evrything.
> 
> I know 3 people approved January and February invited for 9th of July.
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving me hope


----------



## Ricky_all (12 mo ago)

Cool


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Finally the journey comes to an end. Attended ceremony at Casey council VIC on 30-June. 
Answers to some FAQs:

Approved in March.
Received the citizenship certificate on the ceremony day.
Invitation was received just last week from the council, followed by an email from department.
This forum has been really helpful. Thankyou all.


----------



## mynameiswhat (7 mo ago)

shanish said:


> Finally the journey comes to an end. Attended ceremony at Casey council VIC on 30-June.
> Answers to some FAQs:
> 
> Approved in March.
> ...


Congrats!! so you recieved your invite 1 week prior to ceremony?


----------



## sraditya (7 mo ago)

MayGup said:


> Hey Guys, Anyone from Cardinia Council on here? Spoke to the council today and they are no longer sure that they will have their citizenship ceremony in May as they don't have enough candidates right now to hold the ceremony for.


Hey, I hope you're well. Any update on your ceremony ? i'm in cardinia council as well.
My application was approved on 16/06/2022, still waiting for ceremony invite.
Cheers
Adi


----------



## sraditya (7 mo ago)

Hey guys,
A summary of my application.
I’m in Cardinia council

Application Lodged: July 2021
Received appointment for test: 07/04/2022
Test date (in Morwell): 12/05/2022
Approved on 16/06/2022
Currently waiting for ceremony invite.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> I received a reply from Bayside Council and they have confirmed that they will keep inviting 200 people per month until they clear the backlog. What they have not said is whether they will have ceremonies every month (they only used to have them on ten months per year).
> 
> My partner received a response from the office of Linda Burney (Member for Barton and Minister for Indigenous Australians). It says that they will take up the issues raised about the Australia-wide ceremony backlog with the Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs. Let's hope that Mr Andrew Giles will actually do something about it.


There are 1300+ people waiting for Ceremony at Bayside Council , out of this even if 100 people write to the Mayor , MP and Minister that would definitely change the things.I request everyone waiting for the ceremony at Bayside council to write an email to Mayor , MP and Minister.


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

sandeep_iimt said:


> There are 1300+ people waiting for Ceremony at Bayside Council , out of this even if 100 people write to the Mayor , MP and Minister that would definitely change the things.I request everyone waiting for the ceremony at Bayside council to write an email to Mayor , MP and Minister.


 Mr Andrew Giles Is our area MP and he is minister of immigration but we still waiting for ceremony from march


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys, here is I am posting my dates, so it'll help others with your estimation


Council: Wyndham city, Victoria
Oct 03, 2020 - application lodged
Jan 25, 2022 - appointment letter received
Feb 25, 2022 - citizenship interview and exam, & approval.
Jun 30, 2022 - ceremony invite letter received
Jul 24, 2022 - ceremony


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> Mr Andrew Giles Is our area MP and he is minister of immigration but we still waiting for ceremony from march


Hi I would request you also write to the Minister , our MP has promised to take this matter with Minister , if more request goes to him then Minister can arrange something to clear ceremony backlog.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karamjeetkaur71968 said:


> No , but not sure about very first application


I don’t understand the logic behind not declaring your maiden name earlier when you have your birth certificate 
Consult a Mara agent 
Cheers


----------



## k......????!!! (7 mo ago)

Karamjeetkaur71968 said:


> No , but not sure about very first application





NB said:


> I don’t understand the logic behind not declaring your maiden name earlier when you have your birth certificate
> Consult a Mara agent
> Cheers


Thanks NB, but my birth certificate don’t have my maiden family name just my given name so that’s way it’s not declared, but I declared all my initial given name in my application


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi All , those who have completed ceremony , kindly help to share time it took for the normal passport processing.


----------



## shrek (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello all
I lodged my citizenship application in Melbourne on 1st July 2021. It's been just over an year but I have not received any date for written test yet. I checked the status on immi portal and it still says that it is in "Received" status. Did any of you lodge around similar timeline and received any update from the department yet?
Thanks.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

shrek said:


> Hello all
> I lodged my citizenship application in Melbourne on 1st July 2021. It's been just over an year but I have not received any date for written test yet. I checked the status on immi portal and it still says that it is in "Received" status. Did any of you lodge around similar timeline and received any update from the department yet?
> Thanks.


They havent started sending invitations to july applicants yet.. looks like there were many June applicants.. some 30 Jun applicants still waiting.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi I would request you also write to the Minister , our MP has promised to take this matter with Minister , if more request goes to him then Minister can arrange something to clear ceremony backlog.


Got the response from Kogarah MP office and they have forwarded the request to fast track citizenship ceremony to Federal MP. Hoping something positive comes out.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi all

I recieved citizenship ceremony invite for Melbourne city council VIC from department 
Application Date: 10/03/2021
Test Date: 27/05/2022
Approval: 27/05/2022
Citizenship ceremony invite: 04/07/2022
Ceremony: 24/7/2022.

Thank you for the help and support.

Question - can I bring in guests who are not citizens/pr to the ceremony with me ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sparsh412 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recieved citizenship ceremony invite for Melbourne city council VIC from department
> Application Date: 10/03/2021
> ...


Check your citizenship ceremony invite for special instructions on number of guests who can come along.Mine had 1 guest limit. Apart from that I don’t think there is any other issue in brining your guests for the ceremony if they are family.


----------



## Sparsh412 (Oct 5, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Check your citizenship ceremony invite for special instructions on number of guests who can come along.Mine had 1 guest limit. Apart from that I don’t think there is any other issue in brining your guests for the ceremony if they are family.


Special instructions just say the time by which candidates and guests need to arrive . No number mentioned. 
Can I assume 1 guest should be fine ? Want my wife to attend with me but she is on tourist visa at this moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sparsh412 said:


> Special instructions just say the time by which candidates and guests need to arrive . No number mentioned.
> Can I assume 1 guest should be fine ? Want my wife to attend with me but she is on tourist visa at this moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should be fine as I took my wife as well as a guest during my ceremony as mine was earlier. Congratulations again!


----------



## Garrydeol (Jul 13, 2021)

I got my ceremony invite today from whittlesea council on 30th July 2022 , my approval date was 20th march 2022


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Sparsh412 said:


> Question - can I bring in guests who are not citizens/pr to the ceremony with me ?


The only restriction regarding the guests you can bring to the ceremony is their number. Some Councils allow up to three guests per person and others only one. They don't have to be your relatives either. They can be just friends. Their visa status is irrelevant.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Garrydeol said:


> I got my ceremony invite today from whittlesea council on 30th July 2022 , my approval date was 20th march 2022


Congratulations!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey All,

Got my citizenship ceremony to invite yesterday

date: 27th July

I can't attend as I want my parents to attend the ceremony and they cant travel this month

What's the process of delaying citizenship?also if I delay it how long till the next ceremony? I got approval on 24th May and ceremony invite for 27th July


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Got my citizenship ceremony to invite yesterday
> 
> ...


If you don’t attend, you will probably get invited in the next ceremony
You can check the council website for the next ceremony date
Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> If you don’t attend, you will probably get invited in the next ceremony
> You can check the council website for the next ceremony date
> Cheers


Hmm, Checked the website and there are many dates from August till November

I am wondering if there is a place where I can contact and mention that I would prefer a date in Sept or November
Or should I Just use contact-us link provided in the email


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

A dumb question - will the invite to attend interview / take test come as a post or via email?

And will there be a change in status in Immigov?

I did apply in Dec 2021 NSW but no response yet. Just checking if I’m missing anything.

Cheers


----------



## miriamzhang9013 (6 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
I have a question regarding the citizenship application children section.

I'm a PR and my daughter already got her Australian Citizenship since born.
I am applying for the citizenship now and the below selections really confused me:

_1. Does the applicant have any children under 16 years of age that are applying for citizenship within this application? 
2. Does the applicant have any children that are not applying on this application, but are applying on another application?
3. Does the applicant have any children that are not applying for citizenship?_

I thought I should go with 3 as my daughter already a citizen ? could anyone help with this question? Thank you


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

You will get an email notification and also can check the same under messages in immiaccount. 
Status will not change. 
Next status change will be approved when your interview is done and processed. After ceremony status will change to finalised.



Kuta said:


> A dumb question - will the invite to attend interview / take test come as a post or via email?
> 
> And will there be a change in status in Immigov?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> You will get an email notification and also can check the same under messages in immiaccount.
> Status will not change.
> Next status change will be approved when your interview is done and processed. After ceremony status will change to finalised.


Thanks much! Appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

3 is the likely option given you kid is already a citizen


miriamzhang9013 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question regarding the citizenship application children section.
> 
> I'm a PR and my daughter already got her Australian Citizenship since born.
> ...


----------



## miriamzhang9013 (6 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> 3 is the likely option given you kid is already a citizen


Thank you!


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Blacktown council, NSW did a ceremony of 1700 last Saturday. Does anyone know if they cleared the whole backlog or still more people are waiting? 
Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Blacktown council, NSW did a ceremony of 1700 last Saturday. Does anyone know if they cleared the whole backlog or still more people are waiting?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


Wow

When will bayside council learn from others.


----------



## Gyoza22 (6 mo ago)

Hi all! 
Did anyone get a ceremony invite from the City of Sydney Council for July 27th 2022?
If so, could you share your approval date? 
I got my citizenship approved at end of April 2022 and I was wondering were the backlog is at. 
Thank you!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Someone got invited for ceremony from Hume Council. Timelines are as follows;

Application - 28 Dec 2020
Test - 02 March 2022
Approval 21 March 2022
Test and approval 08 March 2022(Wife)
Invited for ceremony on 2nd August by Hume Council, Victoria


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hume Council Candidates up until 12th March have been invited for 2nd August Ceremony.








I hope they can add more ceremonies in August... Finger Crossed.


Thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> I hope they can add more ceremonies in August... Finger Crossed.


The dates for full year have already been announced.








Citizenship Ceremonies


Council conducts citizenship ceremonies regularly on behalf of the Commonwealth Government.




www.hume.vic.gov.au


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> The dates for full year have already been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but only last week they included 27th July Ceremony

So they can add or remove ceremonies.


thanks


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All, I had applied for the citizenship in Feb-2022. I'm curious to know did anyone got the test invite recently for NSW - Test center - Sydney DIBP.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> last week they included 27th July Ceremony


I am not exactly keeping tab on dates, but good to know they are increasing the ceremonies to clear backlog.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ashar19 said:


> Hi All, I had applied for the citizenship in Feb-2022. I'm curious to know did anyone got the test invite recently for NSW - Test center - Sydney DIBP.


Someone from NSW who applied on 12 Jan 2022 got the invite on 4 July. You should get yours in the next few weeks.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainy_Season said:


> Wow
> 
> When will bayside council learn from others.


My partner got a reply from the Bayside Greens councillor this morning. The councillor said that she agrees that council should do all it can to provide the citizenship ceremony in a timely manner. She is going to contact the other councillors and council staff to see if they can speed up the process. Apparently she received her Australian citizenship in 2014 so understands what it’s like to be waiting for this important milestone to be finalised.

Let's hope that they convince the Mayor to add more ceremonies or increase the number of people conferred per ceremony.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> Someone from NSW who applied on 12 Jan 2022 got the invite on 4 July. You should get yours in the next few weeks.


I applied in Dec 2021 just before Christmas but was out of town for a couple of months and returned to Sydney back towards end of June.

What’s my probability of getting an invite? Any idea?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gurisinghindia said:


> Blacktown council, NSW did a ceremony of 1700 last Saturday. Does anyone know if they cleared the whole backlog or still more people are waiting?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


There were 2078 people approved that were waiting for a ceremony at Blacktown at the end of May 2022. So conferring 1700 people wouldn't clear the whole backlog but would reduce it considerably.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kuta said:


> I applied in Dec 2021 just before Christmas but was out of town for a couple of months and returned to Sydney back towards end of June.
> 
> What’s my probability of getting an invite? Any idea?


I had to wait three weeks for my invite after coming back. Did you notify DHA that you're back in Australia?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> I had to wait three weeks for my invite after coming back. Did you notify DHA that you're back in Australia?


Thanks @kiwifruit.

I just notified them on Monday this week.

When was your trip and when did you notify them?

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kuta said:


> Thanks @kiwifruit.
> 
> I just notified them on Monday this week.
> 
> ...


I was overseas in April and May this year. I notified them when I got back in mid-May.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> I was overseas in April and May this year. I notified them when I got back in mid-May.


Same as mine. I was away from April till June. And there has been an change in my relationship status. 

Let me wait and see if they invite me in three weeks like how they did for you.

Hope notifying via Citizenship helpline is the only thing to do. Let me know otherwise.

Cheers


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> My partner got a reply from the Bayside Greens councillor this morning. The councillor said that she agrees that council should do all it can to provide the citizenship ceremony in a timely manner. She is going to contact the other councillors and council staff to see if they can speed up the process. Apparently she received her Australian citizenship in 2014 so understands what it’s like to be waiting for this important milestone to be finalised.
> 
> Let's hope that they convince the Mayor to add more ceremonies or increase the number of people conferred per ceremony.


Thanks @kiwifruit


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> Someone got invited for ceremony from Hume Council. Timelines are as follows;
> 
> Application - 28 Dec 2020
> Test - 02 March 2022
> ...


Yes I saw that too on FB page. My approval was 4th April 2022. So I think ceremony invite should be soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainy_Season said:


> Thanks @kiwifruit


I just received an email from Bayside Council that says the following:

"We currently have 590 conferees allocated to ceremonies for the month of July and August. There are 260 conferees waiting and they will be allocated a ceremony in September. These are the latest figures provided to us by the Department today (7 July, 2022)."

If this is true, then people approved this month (July) would be allocated a ceremony in October. That would mean that wait times for a citizenship ceremony in Bayside would come down to three months.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,
I have got an interview invite for the Citizenship. However, the invite letter says that I should have Birth Certificate as proof of birth. I do not have a birth certificate , will 10th certificate work.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I just received an email from Bayside Council that says the following:
> 
> "We currently have 590 conferees allocated to ceremonies for the month of July and August. There are 260 conferees waiting and they will be allocated a ceremony in September. These are the latest figures provided to us by the Department today (7 July, 2022)."
> 
> If this is true, then people approved this month (July) would be allocated a ceremony in October. That would mean that wait times for a citizenship ceremony in Bayside would come down to three months.


Thats great news!!!!

Thanks @kiwifruit for sharing the good news


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> Thats great news!!!!
> 
> Thanks @kiwifruit for sharing the good news


Finally great news. all our effort gave this result . with this i guess those who approved till april should get invite by august.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Rainy_Season said:


> Thats great news!!!!
> 
> Thanks @kiwifruit for sharing the good news


@kiwifruit I


sandeep_iimt said:


> Finally great news. all our effort gave this result . with this i guess those who approved till april should get invite by august.


Most likely.

I read in other group that councils are confirming people name when requested, allocated to a ceremony.

We can also check with bayside if our names are in july or aug ceremonies. Please share if anyone receive the good news of ceremony allocation


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> @kiwifruit I
> 
> Most likely.
> 
> ...


Sure , I will call them on Monday and update here in this forum, As ceremony manager ( Michelle - 95621871) available from monday to wednesday from 8:30 am till 2pm.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Does nationality matter to get an interview invite early. I saw on immi tracker, someone in NSW from Canada applied on 10 Mar 22 and got approval in Jul 22(Sydney city). I thought currently people in NSW are getting interview who applied in Jan.

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does nationality matter to get an interview invite early. I saw on immi tracker, someone in NSW from Canada applied on 10 Mar 22 and got approval in Jul 22(Sydney city). I thought currently people in NSW are getting interview who applied in Jan.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


Nationality should not matter. This person might have a reason to expedite the processing of their application. Also I have noticed that they are not all processed in the strict order they were submitted. DHA seems to allocate batches to different teams, so they might have given the February applications to one and the March applications to another to process simultaneously. It also depends on which location the test will be. If you look back in the tracker sometimes they sent invites for the Sydney centre two months before they invited people to the Parramatta centre.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Sure , I will call them on Monday and update here in this forum, As ceremony manager ( Michelle - 95621871) available from monday to wednesday from 8:30 am till 2pm.


I received the email from their manager of communications and events (Christine). She confirmed that they have scheduled extra ceremonies in August (that's how they will confer 390 people in one month).

According to my calculations they should invite people approved until the end of March 2022 to the ceremonies in July and August. People approved in April and May might be the ones they have left for September. In any case I will have to wait for a while unless they add extra ceremonies in September as well, because I got approved at the end of June.
It's still a massive improvement on the previous timelines, though, so I'm not complaining. It goes to show that being persistent and writing to all those politicians does have an effect. There's strength in numbers.


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> Someone from NSW who applied on 12 Jan 2022 got the invite on 4 July. You should get yours in the next few weeks.


Thanks. Fingers crossed


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> I received the email from their manager of communications and events (Christine). She confirmed that they have scheduled extra ceremonies in August (that's how they will confer 390 people in one month).
> 
> According to my calculations they should invite people approved until the end of March 2022 to the ceremonies in July and August. People approved in April and May might be the ones they have left for September. In any case I will have to wait for a while unless they add extra ceremonies in September as well, because I got approved at the end of June.
> It's still a massive improvement on the previous timelines, though, so I'm not complaining. It goes to show that being persistent and writing to all those politicians does have an effect. There's strength in numbers.


In your previous post you mentioned only 260 pending to be allocated and will be allocated in September as confirmed by council. so you will get invite for september.


----------



## RakhiTyagi (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone applied for the online ceremony? How long does it take to receive the certificate?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sandeep_iimt said:


> In your previous post you mentioned only 260 pending to be allocated and will be allocated in September as confirmed by council. so you will get invite for september.


That's 260 from the list provided to the Council. I don't think that it includes the people approved in June though. I would love to be wrong about this and get the invite for September but if I get one for October that would be fine by me.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

Gyoza22 said:


> Hi all!
> Did anyone get a ceremony invite from the City of Sydney Council for July 27th 2022?
> If so, could you share your approval date?
> I got my citizenship approved at end of April 2022 and I was wondering were the backlog is at.
> Thank you!


Updated timeline:
Timeline for me and my partner:
Applied: Mid Sep 2021 (NSW)
Test date: 22 Mar for both me and my partner.
Approval date: 22 Mar for my partner and 07 Apr for me (additional information was required for my case)
Ceremony: 27 Jul for both of us (City of Sydney council)

Such a long and a bit nervous wait


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randomizer said:


> Updated timeline:
> Timeline for me and my partner:
> Applied: Mid Sep 2021 (NSW)
> Test date: 22 Mar for both me and my partner.
> ...


Congratulations 
10 months from end to end is super fast 
Cheers


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Experts,
My overseas PCC did not arrive yet and interview is set for this Monday.
Do you think that I should reschedule the test and wait for PCC arrive or attend the test without PCC?
Any thoughts/ suggestions.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Experts,
> My overseas PCC did not arrive yet and interview is set for this Monday.
> Do you think that I should reschedule the test and wait for PCC arrive or attend the test without PCC?
> Any thoughts/ suggestions.


You will get 28 days to revert on PCC so if you think it’s going to take longer then reschedule to a later date and then attend.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> You will get 28 days to revert on PCC so if you think it’s going to take longer then reschedule to a later date and then attend.


Thanks Vinod. It’s been 3 weeks for PCC being applied, ideally by now I should have received it but it didn’t.
But thanks for letting me know regarding the grace period.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Is there a specific day or date in a month that NSW sends out interview email?

Or is it all random?

Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

If you think it will come in the next 2-3 weeks then attend the interview on Monday and inform the same to the CO that pcc applied and expected to come anytime. If you have any proof of applying pcc just carry that as well to the interview. You will get email for additional document request after your interview stating respond in 28 days .
If in that time it doesn’t come then just respond with a word file stating pcc applied and provide details when applied etc and expecting it to come soon and load it as a response to the request for additional documents.
But if you are not in rush then postpone for a later date to be able to get your pcc and then go for the interview. You will need your passport for the interview and I suppose that was handed for the pcc so advisable to wait and postpone the interview . 
I had a similar situation on another document for my wife so she postponed her interview to a later date and then went for the interview with the document that she was waiting for.



rkumar_N said:


> Thanks Vinod. It’s been 3 weeks for PCC being applied, ideally by now I should have received it but it didn’t.
> But thanks for letting me know regarding the grace period.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kuta said:


> Is there a specific day or date in a month that NSW sends out interview email?
> 
> Or is it all random?
> 
> Cheers


They can send it any day. In fact they send invites many days throughout the month.


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello everyone, anyone in VIC who applied around Aug 2021, calling the helpline with a wait of 2 hours I was told they don’t have any additional updates and I have to just wait. So thought of checking here if there is an estimate of the current month being sent interview invites? Any idea on expectation please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

katzk said:


> Hello everyone, anyone in VIC who applied around Aug 2021, calling the helpline with a wait of 2 hours I was told they don’t have any additional updates and I have to just wait. So thought of checking here if there is an estimate of the current month being sent interview invites? Any idea on expectation please.


VIc has a 1 year delay in issuing test invites
You should expect your invite only next month
Cheers


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

katzk said:


> Hello everyone, anyone in VIC who applied around Aug 2021, calling the helpline with a wait of 2 hours I was told they don’t have any additional updates and I have to just wait. So thought of checking here if there is an estimate of the current month being sent interview invites? Any idea on expectation please.


As per Immitracker, 21st July applications have received invites. August 2021 applications will start getting invites in coming weeks (by end of the July 2022). It's not 100% true that exact 1 year wait in VIC. Actually, it's dependent on how many applications are from VIC in July'21, August'21. As per Immitracker, in May'22 they cleared April'21 and May'21 applications as April'21 & May'21 had total (all the states) 12-13k applications in each month. And in June'21, total applications were 26k in sinle month and that's why they cleared only June'21 applications in June'22. I can see that July'21 and August'21 have around 12k applications in each month. It looks like they are going to clear both the months in next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Param27 said:


> As per Immitracker, 21st July applications have received invites. August 2021 applications will start getting invites in coming weeks (by end of the July 2022). It's not 100% true that exact 1 year wait in VIC. Actually, it's dependent on how many applications are from VIC in July'21, August'21. As per Immitracker, in May'22 they cleared April'21 and May'21 applications as April'21 & May'21 had total (all the states) 12-13k applications in each month. And in June'21, total applications were 26k in sinle month and that's why they cleared only June'21 applications in June'22. I can see that July'21 and August'21 have around 12k applications in each month. It looks like they are going to clear both the months in next 3-4 weeks.


Hi, 

From where did you get the information about the number of applications lodged each month? Is this information available just for VIC or Aus wide?

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> From where did you get the information about the number of applications lodged each month? Is this information available just for VIC or Aus wide?
> 
> ...


The data has been downloaded from immitracker website
It’s an unverified set of data uploaded by applicants without any verification for authenticity
You can also goto Immitracker website and check the data you want
Just remember that it’s unverified, so may be misleading 
Cheers


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> From where did you get the information about the number of applications lodged each month? Is this information available just for VIC or Aus wide?
> 
> ...


These are Australia wide numbers. Here we get monthly received application numbers. Someone has been maintaining monthly numbers for last 1+ years in attached list.














Citizenship processing times


Check the current processing times for citizenship applications




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Param27 said:


> These are Australia wide numbers. Here we get monthly received application numbers. Some
> View attachment 101842
> 
> one has been maintaining monthly numbers for last 1+ years in attached list.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

NB said:


> VIc has a 1 year delay in issuing test invites
> You should expect your invite only next month
> Cheers


Oh ok, thanks NB.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

NB said:


> The data has been downloaded from immitracker website
> It’s an unverified set of data uploaded by applicants without any verification for authenticity
> You can also goto Immitracker website and check the data you want
> Just remember that it’s unverified, so may be misleading
> Cheers


As far as I know that it's a verified data as it has been downloaded from home affairs website. Someone has been taking numbers from home affairs website every month and clculating others KPI columns.
Even I have been monitoring for last few months. There is another column for "number of applications processed in that month" and that is 100% correct as it has been calculated using net formula.
i.e. "number of applications processed in that month".
Home affairs website releases "total number of applications as of date" and "total number of applications received in that month".
Net formula:
Total processed in previous month =
[
(
"PREVIOUS month's "Total number of received applications as of date"
+
"Total number of applications received in current month"
)
-
"CURRENT month's Total number of received applications as of date"
]

For example:
CURRENT month's Total number of received applications as of date" = 115,000

"PREVIOUS month's "Total number of applications received applications as of date" = 125,00

"Total number of applications received in current month" = 10,000

Total processed in previous month = (125,000 + 10,000) - 115,000

Total processed in previous month = 20,000

FYI: I have been doing predictive analysis using home affairs monthly numbers and so far I have predicted a few of my friends invites back in April/June and they recieved invites in predicted weeks. .
Again sometime my predictive model fails  what if they skip one week and don't send invites. 😕 Another factor is what if that week has more applications to be processed from VIC as we don't have state wise numbers.


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Param27 said:


> As per Immitracker, 21st July applications have received invites. August 2021 applications will start getting invites in coming weeks (by end of the July 2022). It's not 100% true that exact 1 year wait in VIC. Actually, it's dependent on how many applications are from VIC in July'21, August'21. As per Immitracker, in May'22 they cleared April'21 and May'21 applications as April'21 & May'21 had total (all the states) 12-13k applications in each month. And in June'21, total applications were 26k in sinle month and that's why they cleared only June'21 applications in June'22. I can see that July'21 and August'21 have around 12k applications in each month. It looks like they are going to clear both the months in next 3-4 weeks.


Thanks for the info Param27. I now remember seeing this in immi tracker but as far I remember the data gets overridden with the most current data. Awesome work on someone maintaining it. Thanks again for your analysis. Feeling hopeful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Param27 said:


> As far as I know that it's a verified data as it has been downloaded from home affairs website. Someone has been taking numbers from home affairs website every month and clculating others KPI columns.
> Even I have been monitoring for last few months. There is another column for "number of applications processed in that month" and that is 100% correct as it has been calculated using net formula.
> i.e. "number of applications processed in that month".
> Home affairs website releases "total number of applications as of date" and "total number of applications received in that month".
> ...


It would be awesome if you publish this table on a separate new thread every month with the latest data
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Thnx guys got invited for ceremony this group has been so helpful throughout the whole process Timeline Citizenship vic lodged 4 april 2021 Approved 5 may 2021 Invited 9 July Ceremony 10th of August Brimbank council


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

NB said:


> It would be awesome if you publish this table on a separate new thread every month with the latest data
> Cheers


Sure. I will do 👍


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi, following this site and trying to gain some knowledge not he process. I just started my application submission.

I was wondering if selecting "Preferred citizenship appointment location" from VIC - Melbourne to say "VIC-Ballarat" will have any bearing to processing time?

I see that there is at least an year wait time before being called for interview (thanks to people sharing the details and analytics), but was keen if anyone has tried this getting different results.


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

hulisan08 said:


> Hi, following this site and trying to gain some knowledge not he process. I just started my application submission.
> 
> I was wondering if selecting "Preferred citizenship appointment location" from VIC - Melbourne to say "VIC-Ballarat" will have any bearing to processing time?
> 
> I see that there is at least an year wait time before being called for interview (thanks to people sharing the details and analytics), but was keen if anyone has tried this getting different results.


Never mind.. found this thread and looks like better to keep it Melbourne








Citizenship interview in Regional Victoria


Hi Guys, I had applied my application for Citizenship online in June 2020. I have mentioned that preferred location is in Ballarat for the interview. Does this mean that my application is picked up by Services Australia in Ballarat earlier? As in, does that mean that I can get ahead of the...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I have questions my name is jatinder kumar it’s in given name but I want to split in last name as kumar and given name is jatinder my ceremony is next month do u suggest I should apply for change of name certificate now and once I got then I should apply for aus passport and I also wanna ask it’s not goona be any problem in my oci application and if someone can suggest me please what should I do in this case will be very helpful to sort this out Thnx so much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I have questions my name is jatinder kumar it’s in given name but I want to split in last name as kumar and given name is jatinder my ceremony is next month do u suggest I should apply for change of name certificate now and once I got then I should apply for aus passport and I also wanna ask it’s not goona be any problem in my oci application and if someone can suggest me please what should I do in this case will be very helpful to sort this out Thnx so much


If you change your name after the ceremony, you will have to spend money to get a new citizenship certificate
Change your name before the ceremony and complete all the formalities, so that the citizenship certificate can be issued in your new name
There will be no problem in getting OCI due to name change
Cheers


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

I applied citizenship on February 2022 and my wife applied December 2020 and 4 weeks ago she attend the ceremony and received her certificate also. As per Victoria time line my appointment will come early next year. Now my question is can I update my wife citizenship details in my application.
How to update in my application.

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

You can call the citizenship helpline for this query and they can advise.
QUOTE="samareddy84, post: 15328995, member: 1697480"]
I applied citizenship on February 2022 and my wife applied December 2020 and 4 weeks ago she attend the ceremony and received her certificate also. As per Victoria time line my appointment will come early next year. Now my question is can I update my wife citizenship details in my application.
How to update in my application.

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

[mention]NB [/mention] please reply this message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Guys,
Yet another question- what’s the procedure to apply for urgent citizenship ceremony in NSW due to job requirements?
Thanks


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> Yet another question- what’s the procedure to apply for urgent citizenship ceremony in NSW due to job requirements?
> Thanks


Hi Rk , this might help you : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210600420-document-released.PDF


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi Rk , this might help you : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210600420-document-released.PDF


Thanks for your quick response, this lead is quite helpful.


----------



## Betty BB (8 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Thanks for your quick response, this lead is quite helpful.


Apropos earlier discussion (Not sure if relevant to your application anymore). I got approved using the copy of PCC scanned in from overseas they did not require original. I asked for extension of original 28 days for PCC and was given additional 28 days.


rkumar_N said:


> Hello Experts,
> My overseas PCC did not arrive yet and interview is set for this Monday.
> Do you think that I should reschedule the test and wait for PCC arrive or attend the test without PCC?
> Any thoughts/ suggestions.


Apropos our earlier discussion from June. I was asked at interview in May to do a PCC, got approved using the copy of PCC scanned in from overseas on Friday- they did not require original. I asked for extension of original 28 days for PCC and was given additional 28 days to upload it. Sorry if you get this message multiple times I've tried to post 4 times


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Betty BB said:


> Apropos earlier discussion (Not sure if relevant to your application anymore). I got approved using the copy of PCC scanned in from overseas they did not require original. I asked for extension of original 28 days for PCC and was given additional 28 days.
> 
> Apropos our earlier discussion from June. I was asked at interview in May to do a PCC, got approved using the copy of PCC scanned in from overseas on Friday- they did not require original. I asked for extension of original 28 days for PCC and was given additional 28 days to upload it. Sorry if you get this message multiple times I've tried to post 4 times


Thanks, luckily they did not requested me PCC and approved my application so all good.


----------



## Betty BB (8 mo ago)

Sazid said:


> Hi there,
> I haven’t heard anything as of yet, waiting also since 1st June.


How you going Sazid? Did you get your approval?


----------



## elden0613 (6 mo ago)

Hi all What's the latest date up to that Melton Council invited for ceremonies??? I’ve been waiting to have a ceremony since the approval date April this year.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

Param27 said:


> As far as I know that it's a verified data as it has been downloaded from home affairs website. Someone has been taking numbers from home affairs website every month and clculating others KPI columns.
> Even I have been monitoring for last few months. There is another column for "number of applications processed in that month" and that is 100% correct as it has been calculated using net formula.
> i.e. "number of applications processed in that month".
> Home affairs website releases "total number of applications as of date" and "total number of applications received in that month".
> ...


As per Immitracker, VIC's 5th August'21 received test invites today. It means my predictive model is working. As per my predictive model, they are going to clear August'21 by end of this month.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

Many of you might be facing this scenario.

During application, my address in Melbourne was under Hobsons bay council & had selected my preferred council for ceremony as Hobsons Bay. Recently I have moved to a new address which comes under Hume council. When an invite is sent for ceremony, will it be from my old council as per application or will be as per my new address & council?

Thanks.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> As per Immitracker, VIC's 5th August'21 received test invites today. It means my predictive model is working. As per my predictive model, they are going to clear August'21 by end of this month.


Hi Param,

You seem to be doing a great job in predicting the dates. What will be the predicted date for receiving invite for 7th Sep'21 application?

Thanks


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

citi_seeker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Many of you might be facing this scenario.
> 
> ...


That depends on whether you notified DHA of your change of address. If you did then you should be invited to a ceremony at Hume Council. If you did not then you will be on the list for Hobsons Bay.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> That depends on whether you notified DHA of your change of address. If you did then you should be invited to a ceremony at Hume Council. If you did not then you will be on the list for Hobsons Bay.


Thank you Kiwifruit. I did update them about my change of address. In that case as you said will be Hume. The waiting time there is painful


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

I


citi_seeker said:


> Hi Param,
> 
> You seem to be doing a great job in predicting the dates. What will be the predicted date for receiving invite for 7th Sep'21 application?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you!
As I said before that if they don't skip any week without sending invites and hope VIC has average number of applications out of 12k in August'21, you will get your one by first week of August'22. I am expecting my invite in second week of August'22 ( Application date 25th Sep'21).


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> I
> Thank you!
> As I said before that if they don't skip any week without sending invites and hope VIC has average number of applications out of 12k in August'21, you will get your one by first week of August'22. I am expecting my invite in second week of August'22 ( Application date 25th Sep'21).


Thanks you & all the best.


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> I
> Thank you!
> As I said before that if they don't skip any week without sending invites and hope VIC has average number of applications out of 12k in August'21, you will get your one by first week of August'22. I am expecting my invite in second week of August'22 ( Application date 25th Sep'21).


Will be surprised if not quicker, just saw on the immi tracker for today 12th July that invite has been sent out for application date of 5th Aug 2021 in Victoria. Based of this, when do you think Nov 15th 2021 Applicant will receive an invite?


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

elden0613 said:


> Hi all What's the latest date up to that Melton Council invited for ceremonies??? I’ve been waiting to have a ceremony since the approval date April this year.


You need to write to the mayor of Melton. I hope to write as soon as I receive an invite, they should be quicker as Melton as has higher population of immigrant, this should be sped up to allow them to feel more inclusive in Australia as most currently don't and citizenship is that pathway for a sense of belonging.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

larryblackmoore said:


> Will be surprised if not quicker, just saw on the immi tracker for today 12th July that invite has been sent out for application date of 5th Aug 2021 in Victoria. Based of this, when do you think Nov 15th 2021 Applicant will receive an invite?


You will get your one by last week of September'22 if they don't skip any week without sending invites. And good news is Aug'21 to Nov'21 each month has around 12k Australia wide applications and hope VIC has average number of applications each month.
It's my prediction that they are going to clear all 2021 VIC applications by end of October'22. It is my prediction: by November'22 wait time will be 9 months in VIC.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi guys,
My newborn is 8 month old and already a citizen. We got his birth certificate, Citizenship Certificate and Aussie passport. Do you have any word document template to inform newborn's details?
Could you please share letter template/sample to inform new born kid details? It would be a great help. Please help!
Thanks in advance!
Thanks,
Param


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> You will get your one by last week of September'22 if they don't skip any week without sending invites. And good news is Aug'21 to Nov'21 each month has around 12k Australia wide applications and hope VIC has average number of applications each month.
> It's my prediction that they are going to clear all 2021 VIC applications by end of October'22. It is my prediction: by November'22 wait time will be 9 months in VIC.


Thanks mate. one more question, I added by 8 years old daughter with my application on 15th Nov 21 with a PR issue date of Feb 2021 but her entry date due to Covid restriction on travel into Victoria was December 15 2021 and she is currently in the UK, while I am here, would this affect mine/her's or both our application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

larryblackmoore said:


> Thanks mate. one more question, I added by 8 years old daughter with my application on 15th Nov 21 with a PR issue date of Feb 2021 but her entry date due to Covid restriction on travel into Victoria was December 15 2021 and she is currently in the UK, while I am here, would this affect mine/her's or both our application?


She cannot be approved while she is out of the country
Hence both applications will be on hold after the tests till such time she returns
Cheers


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

account444 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I will soon attend my citizenship interview. On the letter I received from Home Affairs, they ask for the following:
> 
> ...


Hi confused why you have to add parents visit details in your citizenship application?


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, I received my citizenship certificate by post. Can someone confirm if there is time limit to surrender the Indian passport after receiving Australian citizenship? And if someone can tell the procedure to surrender the passport. Thanks


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> I Thank you! As I said before that if they don't skip any week without sending invites and hope VIC has average number of applications out of 12k in August'21, you will get your one by first week of August'22. I am expecting my invite in second week of August'22 ( Application date 25th Sep'21).


 Amazing model! Can your model also predict NSW date? It seems to range from 4-8 month. What is the date for May 2022 applicants? Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nav23 said:


> Hi, I received my citizenship certificate by post. Can someone confirm if there is time limit to surrender the Indian passport after receiving Australian citizenship? And if someone can tell the procedure to surrender the passport. Thanks


You can check all the details in the VFS website
The process is quite simple and clear
Cheers


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

lyc128 said:


> Amazing model! Can your model also predict NSW date? It seems to range from 4-8 month. What is the date for May 2022 applicants? Thanks!


Thanks!
NSW has inconsistency in terms of weekly invites, so data/trend is not pretty clear. It is hard to say something on NSW. It looks like waiting time is around 5-6 months in NSW.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Guys,

As per Parramatta Council website next ceremony date is in Aug and then Oct.
Does any know till what months applicants are invited or completed ceremony so far?


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Param27 said:


> As per Immitracker, VIC's 5th August'21 received test invites today. It means my predictive model is working. As per my predictive model, they are going to clear August'21 by end of this month.


Good one @Param27, thanks for sharing


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi there,

My relationship status got changed.

I’m planning to upload a cover letter as additional docs to let Department know.

Is there a format that I need to follow?

Cheers


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> Thanks!
> NSW has inconsistency in terms of weekly invites, so data/trend is not pretty clear. It is hard to say something on NSW. It looks like waiting time is around 5-6 months in NSW.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rkumar_N said:


> Guys,
> 
> As per Parramatta Council website next ceremony date is in Aug and then Oct.
> Does any know till what months applicants are invited or completed ceremony so far?


There were at least two people who had been approved in May 2022 that were invited to the ceremony at the end of June. 
Parramatta organised six ceremonies across two days on 17 and 18 May to confer 2,400 people, so they cleared most of their backlog.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> There were at least two people who had been approved in May 2022 that were invited to the ceremony at the end of June.
> Parramatta organised six ceremonies across two days on 17 and 18 May to confer 2,400 people, so they cleared most of their backlog.


Good to hear, thanks for the info.
I’m trying to expedite ceremony based on the job requirement however if that doesn’t work hopefully I should get invited in next month ceremony.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

If you’ve had your ceremony done and applied for the passport, could you travel abroad on another passport such as NZ one? Trying to travel soon and wondering if I can go on existing passport? This is because my RRV has expired


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> If you’ve had your ceremony done and applied for the passport, could you travel abroad on another passport such as NZ one? Trying to travel soon and wondering if I can go on existing passport? This is because my RRV has expired


No . If you see your citizenship approval letter it is mentioned there as well that after citizenship ceremony is done you will need Australian passport to leave Australia.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Hi All,

Does anyone know or have experience in having ceremony expedited in NSW to apply for HECS loan. 
What documents do we have to provide to satisfy the department of genuine interest in further study? And how quickly do they arrange a ceremony if request for urgent ceremony is approved?
I was approved in Jan 22 and looking to enrol in a masters program starting end of July.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

T.R said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know or have experience in having ceremony expedited in NSW to apply for HECS loan.
> What documents do we have to provide to satisfy the department of genuine interest in further study? And how quickly do they arrange a ceremony if request for urgent ceremony is approved?
> I was approved in Jan 22 and looking to enrol in a masters program starting end of July.


 This is what I am referring to expedite the citizenship ceremony-
ttps://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210600420-document-released.PDF
Please check if your reason is qualified for the provision of expediting the ceremony.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Thanks. This is quite helpful. My reason does fall in the categories mentioned but Would be good to hear from someone who has any experience in similar situation. 
Unfortunately a lot people stop following / sharing info in this group after they have completed their citizenship journey.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

Param27 said:


> Hi guys,
> My newborn is 8 month old and already a citizen. We got his birth certificate, Citizenship Certificate and Aussie passport. Do you have any word document template to inform newborn's details?
> Could you please share letter template/sample to inform new born kid details? It would be a great help. Please help!
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


Any help here?🙏🙏


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Param27 said:


> Hi guys,
> My newborn is 8 month old and already a citizen. We got his birth certificate, Citizenship Certificate and Aussie passport. Do you have any word document template to inform newborn's details?
> Could you please share letter template/sample to inform new born kid details? It would be a great help. Please help!
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


There is no template that I am aware if
Just write a simple letter giving all the details of the child as mentioned by you and upload it
It’s noting complex 
You are just informing the department about the birth of the child.
Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all,

Completed the Citizenship test today and the application got approved within minutes. 

Here are the timelines:
Applied on Dec 2021, Wife on Jan 2022
Interview mail - 21 May
Test - today
Ceremony - waiting
Council - Hills, NSW


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

Param27 said:


> These are Australia wide numbers. Here we get monthly received application numbers. Someone has been maintaining monthly numbers for last 1+ years in attached list.
> View attachment 101842
> 
> 
> ...


*June 2022: As of 30th June 2022*
_*# Applications received = 13,375*_
*# Applications we have = 122,309*
_*# Applications processed in this month = 16,775*_


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

For digital translations and documents like bank statements, do we have to print out them in colour for the interview? Or a black and white print is OK?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bingoo said:


> For digital translations and documents like bank statements


You can show them on mobile/tablet or print them out for convenience. They dont have a defined policy on digital documents, so cannot hold you accountable if you showed them a digital copy on your mobile.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Bingoo said:


> For digital translations and documents like bank statements, do we have to print out them in colour for the interview? Or a black and white print is OK?


It's not a problem i think. They only verified the ID documents today


----------



## Angie1110 (6 mo ago)

Hey all, I just applied for citizenship on 13th of July and I noticed ,after the submission, ofcourse that I made a mistake on one of the questions. How can I change that? Does anyone know? I tried to call them but no one answers the phone. And there is not a clear answer on site.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Angie1110 said:


> Hey all, I just applied for citizenship on 13th of July and I noticed ,after the submission, ofcourse that I made a mistake on one of the questions. How can I change that? Does anyone know? I tried to call them but no one answers the phone. And there is not a clear answer on site.





https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf


----------



## JohnDoes (6 mo ago)

Firstly, thanks to all the members incl. @NB @bym007 @vinod007 @Param27 @kiwifruit for sharing insights.

In case it is of interest to anyone, there seems to be a considerable slowdown in test invites in Sydney NSW.

I wonder what explains this - I assume Councils or COVID or federal election can't be the reason here? Would appreciate any thoughts on the drivers or steps that can be taken

As per FOI FA 21/11/00330: ~80k in 5 months from Jul-Nov 2021 (<a href="https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100330-document-released.PDF)">www.homeaffairs.gov.au</a>

As per FOI Request FA 22/06/00932: ~40k in 6.5 months from Dec 2021-mid June 2022 (<a href="FA 22 06 00932 Document Response.pdf)">www.righttoknow.org.au</a>


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just a possibility and only a guess . A lot of tourist visas and other visas are currently picking pace so possible that is where the effort and focus is currently if it’s the same team that works on them too.

QUOTE="JohnDoes, post: 15329713, member: 1787495"]
Firstly, thanks to all the members incl. @NB @bym007 @vinod007 @Param27 @kiwifruit for sharing insights.

In case it is of interest to anyone, there seems to be a considerable slowdown in test invites in Sydney NSW.

I wonder what explains this - I assume Councils or COVID or federal election can't be the reason here? Would appreciate any thoughts on the drivers or steps that can be taken

As per FOI FA 21/11/00330: ~80k in 5 months from Jul-Nov 2021 (<a href="https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100330-document-released.PDF)">www.homeaffairs.gov.au</a>

As per FOI Request FA 22/06/00932: ~40k in 6.5 months from Dec 2021-mid June 2022 (<a href="FA 22 06 00932 Document Response.pdf)">www.righttoknow.org.au</a>
[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnDoes (6 mo ago)

Also, they seem to have closed the Sydney CBD test centre. Sydney only has Parramatta centre now as per Immi website.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/learn-about-citizenship-interview-and-test/citizenship-test-locator


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

JohnDoes said:


> Also, they seem to have closed the Sydney CBD test centre. Sydney only has Parramatta centre now as per Immi website.
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/learn-about-citizenship-interview-and-test/citizenship-test-locator


Looks like it!
But I saw a post here sometime last week that people were taking tests there

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

JohnDoes said:


> Also, they seem to have closed the Sydney CBD test centre. Sydney only has Parramatta centre now as per Immi website.
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/learn-about-citizenship-interview-and-test/citizenship-test-locator


When I had my test at the Parramatta centre on 24 June I was told that it had opened recently and they were moving all the tests there. They need to leave the Lee St CBD office because it's going to be redeveloped into a new tech hub. There are plans to build two towers with 35 and 37 levels instead of the current 7 or so.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> When I had my test at the Parramatta centre on 24 June I was told that it had opened recently and they were moving all the tests there. They need to leave the Lee St CBD office because it's going to be redeveloped into a new tech hub. There are plans to build two towers with 35 and 37 levels instead of the current 7 or so.


Oh! Does it mean all Sydney CBD location based applications paused? Or moving to Parramatta?

Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kuta said:


> Oh! Does it mean all Sydney CBD location based applications paused? Or moving to Parramatta?
> 
> Cheers


Logically it should move to parramatta as one backlog list for the center.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> Logically it should move to parramatta as one backlog list for the center.


Gotcha. Thanks @vinodn007

Probably a reason why the processing numbers are reducing?! @JohnDoes 

@kiwifruit - was your test location Sydney CBD but then automatically remapped to Parramatta? Or was it Parramatta right from the beginning?

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kuta said:


> Oh! Does it mean all Sydney CBD location based applications paused? Or moving to Parramatta?
> 
> Cheers


They have been sending to Parramatta people who had originally requested to have their test at the CBD office. I was in that situation.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> They have been sending to Parramatta people who had originally requested to have their test at the CBD office. I was in that situation.


Thanks @kiwifruit, that helps!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kuta said:


> Gotcha. Thanks @vinodn007
> 
> Probably a reason why the processing numbers are reducing?! @JohnDoes
> 
> ...


My test location was supposed to be the Sydney CBD, based on my choice when I submitted my application and also my actual location. They allocated me Parramatta because they were in the process to discontinue tests at the CBD.


----------



## xmcitz (8 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Can I please ask if anyone received the invitation to the citizenship ceremony on 3 Aug and 21 Sep from the Melbourne city council? Thanks.


----------



## vishyrich (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi All

I applied for citizenship on 16-Feb 2022, no movement on my application yet, and still shows in the "application received" state. Anyone else here applied around the same time and seen any progress? Thanks


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

@vishyrich where did you apply from? I applied on Feb 18 from Sydney, no news or update yet, hoping something before the end of august.


----------



## vishyrich (Jul 27, 2016)

BahamaBaby said:


> @vishyrich where did you apply from? I applied on Feb 18 from Sydney, no news or update yet, hoping something before the end of august.


@BahamaBaby I applied from Melbourne. Yeah hoping to get some updates soon 🤞


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

vishyrich said:


> @BahamaBaby I applied from Melbourne. Yeah hoping to get some updates soon 🤞


As of today till ~16th August'21 received test invites in Melbourne. You have a long way to go. You will get by Nov/Dec'2022.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi there,

Do they take our pictures in Citizenship interview / test?

Will this be printed on the citizenship certificate? Any idea?

Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kuta said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do they take our pictures in Citizenship interview / test?
> 
> ...


Yes they take picture however it’s not printed on the citizenship certificate. You can do a google search to see how a citizenship certificate looks like.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> Yes they take picture however it’s not printed on the citizenship certificate. You can do a google search to see how a citizenship certificate looks like.


Thank you @vinodn007

Cheers


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi all, does having a speeding fine/demerit point impair the citizenship interview in any way? My driving has been spotless up until recently where I got a speeding fine and 3 demerit point. Just a bit worried if it will impact the interview.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

account444 said:


> Hi all, does having a speeding fine/demerit point impair the citizenship interview in any way? My driving has been spotless up until recently where I got a speeding fine and 3 demerit point. Just a bit worried if it will impact the interview.


The CO will in all likelihood ask if any traffic offences. Just state the 3 demerit/ speeding fine and he will make a note and application will progress as normal. Nothing to be losing your sleep on and being worried.


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

vinodn007 said:


> The CO will in all likelihood ask if any traffic offences. Just state the 3 demerit/ speeding fine and he will make a note and application will progress as normal. Nothing to be losing your sleep on and being worried.


Thank you mate.


----------



## zack-93 (Jan 29, 2017)

Did anyone in this group attended a ceremony in *Melbourne city council *? Mine is next week and I'd like to know if the certificates will be given during the ceremony 

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

zack-93 said:


> Did anyone in this group attended a ceremony in *Melbourne city council *? Mine is next week and I'd like to know if the certificates will be given during the ceremony
> 
> Thanks


Yes, certificates are issued in every "in-person" Citizenship ceremonies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, certificates are issued in every "in-person" Citizenship ceremonies.


Due to the change in government, the certificates were not being issued even for in person ceremonies due to the back log and were being posted
Not sure if the backlog is totally cleared now or still persisting
Cheers


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Does anyone receive Ceremony invites for Aug month from Parramatta Council?
Just wondering if they started sending invites yet.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi there,

I’ve a couple of questions with respect to Citizenship appointment.

Qn. 1: Are the below docs (in original) sufficient for the interview?


Birth certificate
All passports
Form 1195
Endorsed photo
Driving License
National ID
Bank statement / Utility bill
Form 1022 (as there are changes)

If there’s anything else to be taken for appointment, please call out. 

Qn. 2: Do we need to carry any photocopy? If yes, how many copies should we take to the centre?

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Due to the change in government, the certificates were not being issued even for in person ceremonies due to the back log and were being posted
> Not sure if the backlog is totally cleared now or still persisting
> Cheers


Not sure about any shortage, but I know someone receiving their citizenship in-person from couple of weekends ago and no issues with their certificates.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

HI All,
Please find below my timeline :

Applied Citizenship : 27th Nov 2021
Interview and Approval : 26th April 2022
Ceremony : 23rd Aug 2022 ( invite received today 18July2022)

this forum has been very helpful during this waiting time, providing valuable information. all the best everyone


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI All,
> Please find below my timeline :
> 
> Applied Citizenship : 27th Nov 2021
> ...


Congratulations! 

If you don’t mind, what’s the council you’re in?

Cheers


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

vinodn007 said:


> Just a possibility and only a guess . A lot of tourist visas and other visas are currently picking pace so possible that is where the effort and focus is currently if it’s the same team that works on them too.
> 
> QUOTE="JohnDoes, post: 15329713, member: 1787495"]
> Firstly, thanks to all the members incl. @NB @bym007 @vinod007 @Param27 @kiwifruit for sharing insights.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Tourist visas are generally processed in the country of applicant, via the embassy, counsulate, etc. So the teams that process PR/Citizenship is different.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Kuta said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> If you don’t mind, what’s the council you’re in?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot ! My council is Bayside Council (NSW)


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I’ve a couple of questions with respect to Citizenship appointment.
> 
> ...


@kiwifruit @vinodn007 any chance if you can check and advise?

Cheers


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Kuta said:


> @kiwifruit @vinodn007 any chance if you can check and advise?
> 
> Cheers


i have applied on 27 may in NSW , sydney for first time new passport . i have not received anything and status is still under assessment . no news yet ? is there a any number i can call and ask for the issues and why it is taking more than 6 weeks ? even our TCS passport sewa is better than this crap service


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kuta said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I’ve a couple of questions with respect to Citizenship appointment.
> 
> ...


1. Take your Medicare card with you as well just in case. Some agents have asked for it. 
2. You don't need any photocopies. You just have to show the originals and then you can take them back.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> 1. Take your Medicare card with you as well just in case. Some agents have asked for it.
> 2. You don't need any photocopies. You just have to show the originals and then you can take them back.


Noted, thanks @kiwifruit. 

Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

A neighbour of ours attended their ceremony on 5/July (Hume Council). Their interview was cleared in Feb 2022.
*The wait time is currently around 5 months* - sharing the timeline for other Hume council applicants currently waiting for their ceremonies.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi All. 
I applied for citizenship in first week of june 2022 from SA. 
I have not got test invite yet. In case i need to travel overseas for a week or two would it impact my application timelines?
What all i need to do before travel and coming back in case i decide to go? If i do travel overseas it will be max for two weeks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Hi All.
> I applied for citizenship in first week of june 2022 from SA.
> I have not got test invite yet. In case i need to travel overseas for a week or two would it impact my application timelines?
> What all i need to do before travel and coming back in case i decide to go? If i do travel overseas it will be max for two weeks.


There will be no impact
Just inform the citizenship helpline when you go and again after coming back
You can also upload your itinerary in a word file in Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

NB said:


> There will be no impact
> Just inform the citizenship helpline when you go and again after coming back
> You can also upload your itinerary in a word file in Immiaccount
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Your ceremony invite letter will mention the documents to carry.
You have most documents on your list so just add Medicare card as well just in case.
Carry original where possible where not available carry the copy of it.if they need any document to be scanned they will do it at their end and attach to your application. They will also take your photo at the time of interview.
For spouse interview she can carry her marriage certificate and change of name affidavit if applicable.my wife was asked for both these documents hence listing.


Kuta said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I’ve a couple of questions with respect to Citizenship appointment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> Your ceremony invite letter will mention the documents to carry.
> You have most documents on your list so just add Medicare card as well just in case.
> Carry original where possible where not available carry the copy of it.if they need any document to be scanned they will do it at their end and attach to your application. They will also take your photo at the time of interview.
> For spouse interview she can carry her marriage certificate and change of name affidavit if applicable.my wife was asked for both these documents hence listing.


Thanks Vinod. Helpful as always! 

Cheers


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

Hello I have applied in Nov 2021. I have recieved an invite for the test in may 2022. However i have moved from NSW to VIC. And now I am waiting for another invite for the test. Can someone give me a rough indication when should I expect it?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ecastle said:


> Hello I have applied in Nov 2021. I have recieved an invite for the test in may 2022. However i have moved from NSW to VIC. And now I am waiting for another invite for the test. Can someone give me a rough indication when should I expect it?


Unfortunately the wait in Victoria is much longer than in NSW. They are currently inviting people who applied in August 2021. So it could take another couple of months for you to get a test invite.


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> Unfortunately the wait in Victoria is much longer than in NSW. They are currently inviting people who applied in August 2021. So it could take another couple of months for you to get a test invite.


Thanks for the reply @kiwifruit


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, just wondering how can I see when I would be invited to the ceremony with Casey Council?. My case approved last week and they did not give me any indication of the ceremony date during the interview. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hume Council has moved their next 2 Citizenship ceremonies from in-person to online ceremonies. They have not given a reason, so I have emailed them asking for the background on this, and whether they plan to do any further ceremonies online.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

bym007 said:


> Hume Council has moved their next 2 Citizenship ceremonies from in-person to online ceremonies. They have not given a reason, so I have emailed them asking for the background on this, and whether they plan to do any further ceremonies online.


So would that mean quicker ceremony invitations since with online they probably can accommodate a lot more people.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

pareshs said:


> So would that mean quicker ceremony invitations since with online they probably can accommodate a lot more people.


Hoping yes.


----------



## Ayansh (6 mo ago)

Anyone from Parramatta city council here? Invitation started for 16th august ceremony in Parramatta?


----------



## Qurkmaker (6 mo ago)

Hi All,

I’m just wondering how long will it take to get invited for a test/interview after applying? I’m in South Australia.

Thank you


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Ayansh said:


> Anyone from Parramatta city council here? Invitation started for 16th august ceremony in Parramatta?


I’m also waiting for answer on the same question. 🙁


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> Hume Council has moved their next 2 Citizenship ceremonies from in-person to online ceremonies. They have not given a reason, so I have emailed them asking for the background on this, and whether they plan to do any further ceremonies online.


Curious to know as well - due to increasing covid cases? or any other reason. As all other councils are still continuing with in-person ceremonies.


----------



## anant88 (8 mo ago)

pareshs said:


> Hi Guys, just wondering how can I see when I would be invited to the ceremony with Casey Council?. My case approved last week and they did not give me any indication of the ceremony date during the interview. Thanks in anticipation.


Casey council is probably the worst council in terms of clearing backlog. Currently around 2200 people are waiting . You are looking at atleast 5-6 months since council is organising ceremonies once a month and inviting 200 odd people.

i have got citizenship approval on 21 May. Awaiting ceremony invite


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

anant88 said:


> Casey council is probably the worst council in terms of clearing backlog. Currently around 2200 people are waiting . You are looking at atleast 5-6 months since council is organising ceremonies once a month and inviting 200 odd people.
> 
> i have got citizenship approval on 21 May. Awaiting ceremony invite


Then u should definitely check out the wydham council backlog.. no one beats us


----------



## Marian arias (6 mo ago)

nookie said:


> Myself and my wife applied 26 April 2017
> Test date: 31 January 2018
> Approval: Not yet
> I live in Melbourne


congrats


----------



## Marian arias (6 mo ago)

anant88 said:


> Casey council is probably the worst council in terms of clearing backlog. Currently around 2200 people are waiting . You are looking at atleast 5-6 months since council is organising ceremonies once a month and inviting 200 odd people.
> 
> i have got citizenship approval on 21 May. Awaiting ceremony invite


congrats


----------



## Marian arias (6 mo ago)

andreyx108b said:


> does council area play a role?


what could be the cause of less number of staff in the department ?


----------



## JsAbr (7 mo ago)

What happens after you receive the Approval email!


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

anant88 said:


> Casey council is probably the worst council in terms of clearing backlog. Currently around 2200 people are waiting . You are looking at atleast 5-6 months since council is organising ceremonies once a month and inviting 200 odd people.
> 
> i have got citizenship approval on 21 May. Awaiting ceremony invite


Warm reminder: The backlog for Brisbane City Council is around 8,000-10,000


----------



## Amir_AE (7 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Has anyone received the ceremony invitation form Whitehorse council in Melbourne recently? How we can find the backlog?

Thanks,


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

SA is fairly quick 3-4 months from application and you can expect an invite for interview roughly.



Qurkmaker said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m just wondering how long will it take to get invited for a test/interview after applying? I’m in South Australia.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone know the ceremony backlog of The hills shire council? Thanks.


----------



## diblstaff (6 mo ago)

Can another person also go with me during interview? I am not talking about Test though.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

diblstaff said:


> Can another person also go with me during interview? I am not talking about Test though.
> [/QUOTE
> No.
> 
> ...


----------



## diblstaff (6 mo ago)

Thanks Vinod, But where it says No in the link you attached?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

diblstaff said:


> Thanks Vinod, But where it says No in the link you attached?


It’s obvious. You can’t even take your children along and the interview is for your citizenship so why would they allow someone else to tag with you?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

diblstaff said:


> Can another person also go with me during interview?


Not sure what benefit can one get out of it?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

diblstaff said:


> Thanks Vinod, But where it says No in the link you attached?


Apart from the "they won't even allow your kids in the centre" that has been pointed out, also see:

COVID-19 instructions for attending a Departmental office in Australia (homeaffairs.gov.au)

Especially "Please do not bring children or visitors with you to the office. In most cases, only the person with the appointment will be allowed into the office".

So there might be reasons they will let in a secondary person (disability carers and similar, most likely), they won't just because you want someone with you.


----------



## Olak (6 mo ago)

Application date: 01/02/22
Interview notfication date: 22/07/22
Initial interview date: 09/09/22
Rescheduled interview date: 25/07/22
Approval date: 25/07/22
Council : Cumberland NSW
Ceremony invitation date: TBC
Ceremony date: TBC


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Olak said:


> Application date: 01/02/22
> Interview notfication date: 22/07/22
> Initial interview date: 09/09/22
> Rescheduled interview date: 25/07/22
> ...


Awesome, we at VIC are awaiting interviews since 2021.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

That’s great! I’ve applied Feb 18, so should hopefully get an invite in the next 2-3 weeks.


Olak said:


> Application date: 01/02/22
> Interview notfication date: 22/07/22
> Initial interview date: 09/09/22
> Rescheduled interview date: 25/07/22
> ...


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

BahamaBaby said:


> That’s great! I’ve applied Feb 18, so should hopefully get an invite in the next 2-3 weeks.


As per Immitracker, 10th Feb 2022 received test invite in NSW. You will get your invite this or max next week.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

That’s great! My spouse applied in mid March 2022. Would he be called together with me as our application IDs are linked? 


Param27 said:


> As per Immitracker, 10th Feb 2022 received test invite in NSW. You will get your invite this or max next week.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

BahamaBaby said:


> That’s great! My spouse applied in mid March 2022. Would he be called together with me as our application IDs are linked?


As far as I know that test invites are independent even though it's been linked together, so she will receive her invite later <as per current trend, most probably by end of next month>. Application id link is for ceromony, not for test invites.


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello all, I think I asked this question before with no any solid replies , is changing test centre in Victoria plays any role in better processing time , choosing Ballarat for example rather than Melboune in the application itself?

There is a drop down list in the applicaiton to choose from about 8 centres in each state.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Can a PR be renewed or can we apply for Resident Retrun Visa between the window of Citizenship approval to Ceremony for a overseas travel?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

citi_seeker said:


> Can a PR be renewed or can we apply for Resident Retrun Visa between the window of Citizenship approval to Ceremony for a overseas travel?


PR cannot be renewed. You need RRV to be able to travel overseas until you get your citizenship.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

aelazhary said:


> Hello all, I think I asked this question before with no any solid replies , is changing test centre in Victoria plays any role in better processing time , choosing Ballarat for example rather than Melboune in the application itself?
> 
> There is a drop down list in the applicaiton to choose from about 8 centres in each state.


The testing centre is allocated closer to your address. If you live closer to Ballarat than Melbourne CBD, you will most likely be asked to appear at Ballarat office.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> PR cannot be renewed. You need RRV to be able to travel overseas until you get your citizenship.


So, can I apply RRV between the Citizenship approval to Ceremony window? This is becuase the window is 6 months in my council & I need to travel


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

citi_seeker said:


> So, can I apply RRV between the Citizenship approval to Ceremony window?


Yes.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> Yes.


Thank you


----------



## k_b (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi guys! do approvals come by mail or email? Thank you


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

k_b said:


> Hi guys! do approvals come by mail or email? Thank you


Emails


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

Does anybody apply from Darwin city council ? what is the average processing time in Darwin city council ?
Normally how long do I have to wait for the test?
I applied on 31st May 2022 (still my application shows "Received" status)


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

Hi, I and my family, have applied citizenship in September 2021, had interview and test on 22 June' 2022(100%). But still waiting for approval. We are in regional NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gillz said:


> Hi, I and my family, have applied citizenship in September 2021, had interview and test on 22 June' 2022(100%). But still waiting for approval. We are in regional NSW.


Not all applicants are approved immediately after the tests
But more then a months wait is not quite common especially for the entire family
Have you got the PR through the skilled route ?


----------



## lilloli (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, is it taking time for everyone to receive the ceremony invite?

Application date: 03 May 2021
Interview date: 05 Apr 2022
Approval date: 05 Apr 2022
Council: Central Coast NSW
Ceremony invitation date: TBC
Ceremony date: TBC

Is it normal or should I contact the Immi?


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Not all applicants are approved immediately after the tests
> But more then a months wait is not quite common especially for the entire family
> Have you got the PR through the skilled route ?


Yes, it is 887 visa.


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

chrp said:


> Does anybody apply from Darwin city council ? what is the average processing time in Darwin city council ?
> Normally how long do I have to wait for the test?
> I applied on 31st May 2022 (still my application shows "Received" status)


Hi @NB - I saw you have answered many questions. Do you have any idea about my question ? thanks


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> Does anyone know the ceremony backlog of The hills shire council? Thanks.


Took us 2.5 months from interview to ceremony.... 
Ceremony is on Thursday btw,


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Not all applicants are approved immediately after the tests
> But more then a months wait is not quite common especially for the entire family
> Have you got the PR through the skilled route ?


What should I need to do? Do I ring immigration?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Gillz said:


> What should I need to do? Do I ring immigration?


You can ring DHA and check on your application status. Most likely they won’t share much but worth a try.


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> You can ring DHA and check on your application status. Most likely they won’t share much but worth a try.


On immi account, status is Received.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Gillz said:


> On immi account, status is Received.


Status will remain received until approved and will change to finalised after ceremony. You can call and check if anything is needed from your end. Also check if there has been any request for further info or documents from the CO in your messages in immiaccount.


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Status will remain received until approved and will change to finalised after ceremony. You can call and check if anything is needed from your end. Also check if there has been any request for further info or documents from the CO in your messages in immiaccount.


There is no message in immi account. I will ring DHA.
Thanks


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi guys, long time no chat. I am closing in to the date I will start my citizenship application. On it, I will include my two daughters (10 and 7). I have a couple of questions, I appreciate any answer.

1. When the interview happens, are original identity documents required for the kids too? I mention the kids are currently overseas, so passports and birth certificates will be unavailable. What I will have is their Identity Declarations and photos all done.

2. If I travel overseas for a few weeks holiday (clear return ticket), will the application processing time be severely impacted?

Thanks and cheers
Marv


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marv1985 said:


> Hi guys, long time no chat. I am closing in to the date I will start my citizenship application. On it, I will include my two daughters (10 and 7). I have a couple of questions, I appreciate any answer.
> 
> 1. When the interview happens, are original identity documents required for the kids too? I mention the kids are currently overseas, so passports and birth certificates will be unavailable. What I will have is their Identity Declarations and photos all done.
> 
> ...


1. Even if you manage to get through the interview, the kids and so also you can’t be approved if they are out of the country
2. A few weeks holidays doesn’t really matter
It’s best to go for interviews only when the kids are back in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. Even if you manage to get through the interview, the kids and so also you can’t be approved if they are out of the country
> 2. A few weeks holidays doesn’t really matter
> It’s best to go for interviews only when the kids are back in Australia
> Cheers


Children under 16 can be approved if out of the country as per this rule:

Children under 16 do not need to meet the general residence requirement but must be permanent residents.

They are permanent residents, so a temporary out of the country situation should not affect this, at least not to my understanding.

I am asking because I know that children under 16 don't need to provide identity documents at all when attending a citizenship ceremony for instance. They aren't even required to attend a ceremony.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marv1985 said:


> They are permanent residents, so a temporary out of the country situation should not affect this, at least not to my understanding.


If you are sure, go ahead
Cheers


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Marv1985 said:


> Hi guys, long time no chat. I am closing in to the date I will start my citizenship application. On it, I will include my two daughters (10 and 7). I have a couple of questions, I appreciate any answer.
> 
> 1. When the interview happens, are original identity documents required for the kids too? I mention the kids are currently overseas, so passports and birth certificates will be unavailable. What I will have is their Identity Declarations and photos all done.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, at least I was asked for a passport, birth certificate, and so on. What you need to remember is whatever identity document you mention in your citizenship application for your kids that should be present at the time of interview
2. Yes and you need to inform DoHA with your travel details


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Marv1985 said:


> Children under 16 can be approved if out of the country as per this rule:
> 
> Children under 16 do not need to meet the general residence requirement but must be permanent residents.
> 
> ...


I believe you have misinterpreted the line. Kids should be in Australia at the time of the interview and Ceremony.

Interview - for identity document and their visa is in-effect.
Ceremony - on the day of the ceremony you lose PR status so hypothetically even if your kids are out of the country it is hard for them to come back. They can exit/enter only through an Australian passport

At the end of the day, it's your choice. Please feel free to give it a try and share your experience with us.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> They can exit/enter only through an Australian passport


This isn't entirely true. Once a citizen, you can't be stopped from entering Australia. But it will take longer as border officials will need to confirm your citizenship before letting you enter, which means you probably don't want to do it.


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello all,

is all documents needed to be NAATI translated and certified as well?


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello all,

is _Australian movement records_ mandatory to prove initial entry or passport used to do initial entry is enough?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

aelazhary said:


> is all documents needed to be NAATI translated and certified as well?


If I understand your question correctly, any foreign and non-English documents must be translated by a NAATI certified translator in Australia. Once they have translated your documents, your new documents are as good as originals for life. So if you translated an Arabic Birth Certificate by NAATi certified translator, the translation will be accepted everywhere as original document.

I hope this helps.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, I m having my citizenship test and interview tomorrow. Please advise the important docs to carry.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi guys, I m having my citizenship test and interview tomorrow. Please advise the important docs to carry.


Theoretically you should carry originals of all documents that you have uploaded
However you should be safe with the following
Passport
Driving license or any other address proof
Birth certificate 
Form 1195
Cheers


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I believe you have misinterpreted the line. Kids should be in Australia at the time of the interview and Ceremony.
> 
> Interview - for identity document and their visa is in-effect.
> Ceremony - on the day of the ceremony you lose PR status so hypothetically even if your kids are out of the country it is hard for them to come back. They can exit/enter only through an Australian passport
> ...


Visa is in-effect once first entry is made on a PR for adult or child. the only thing it says for my daughter who is 9 is visa in-effect but location offshore. So guess the question is, for approval if visa is in effect and location is offshore, can they still approve with the applying adult onshore?


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Do anyone know what is going on in Victoria? it has been over 2 weeks since the last invites are sent out, 16th July to be precise.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

anuapply said:


> Took us 2.5 months from interview to ceremony....
> Ceremony is on Thursday btw,


Thank you


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

larryblackmoore said:


> Do anyone know what is going on in Victoria? it has been over 2 weeks since the last invites are sent out, 16th July to be precise.


Probably they have lots of cases from 17th Aug onwards. Hate to think rising Covid cases has anything to do with this.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hume council has now moved its 3rd ceremony online. Surely there is a reason for this shift, however, they have not responded to my previous request to explain any reasoning behind this move.


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

bym007 said:


> Hume council has now moved its 3rd ceremony online. Surely there is a reason for this shift, however, they have not responded to my previous request to explain any reasoning behind this move.


Oh, looks like we might be in for an even longer wait then..


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi all - I received my citizen approval mail today. Thanks much to everyone in this forum who helped me over the last 5 years. 

Citizenship application date: December 26, 2021
Interview Letter: June 14, 2021 
Interview & Test completed in Parramatta NSW office: June 24, 2021 [Case officer requested additional documents; asked for a consent letter from my husband agreeing to let our children be granted citizenship. My husband chose not to apply] 
Approval: July 27, 2022
Council: Blacktown, NSW


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi all - I received my citizen approval mail today. Thanks much to everyone in this forum who helped me over the last 5 years.
> 
> Citizenship application date: December 26, 2021
> Interview Letter: June 14, 2021
> ...


Many congratulations, we had our interview and test on 22 June' 2022 but still waiting for approval. Did they ask for the additional documents on interview?


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

No documents were asked but the officer wanted to know why my husband was not applying. Then he requested a written consent letter from him for the kids to be granted citizenship. I carried all originals of the documents I uploaded into the system when I applied. Good luck with your application.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

natasha.joseph said:


> No documents were asked but the officer wanted to know why my husband was not applying. Then he requested a written consent letter from him for the kids to be granted citizenship. I carried all originals of the documents I uploaded into the system when I applied. Good luck with your application.


Interesting, my spouse didn't apply as well. Me and my kid have applied and CO didn't ask me any consent letter for me.


----------



## Olak (6 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi guys, I m having my citizenship test and interview tomorrow. Please advise the important docs to carry.


*Originals of the documents you submitted in your application
*Drivers licence
*Medicare card
*Birth cert.

Generally, it's always safer to carry at least 2 forms of government issued identification e.g driver's licence/Medicare card/ Photo card etc


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Interesting, my spouse didn't apply as well. Me and my kid have applied and CO didn't ask me any consent letter for me.


Probably your spouse wasn't eligible when you applied?


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Became a citizen today.

Location - SYDNEY NSW 

First Entry - July 2017
Permanent Move - AUG 2018 
APPLICATION - OCT 2021
INTERVIEW - MAY 2022
CEREMONY - TODAY 

This group has been a invaluable help along the way. 
Thanks to everything and happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I had a citizenship ceremony on 10th Aug at brimbank council but today I received email saying this ceremony has canceled and we will send you new invite and date for new ceremony . I want to know is anyone had this case before how long it will be for new invitations letter ? Or and they didn’t mention any reason for ceremony cancellation any anyone k ow how long it gonna take ? Thanks Jatinder


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

katzk said:


> Oh, looks like we might be in for an even longer wait then..


Got the letter today, application date was 19-Aug


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

katzk said:


> Got the letter today, application date was 19-Aug


Congratulations. I do remember that you applied in August 2021. Is it test invite letter? What's your test date allocated by dha?


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Theoretically you should carry originals of all documents that you have uploaded
> However you should be safe with the following
> Passport
> Driving license or any other address proof
> ...


Thanks, buddy. I have passed the Citizenship test with 100%. The interview was done in a few minutes. Just asked about any imminent overseas travel. What will happen next? When do we get approval


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> Thanks, buddy. I have passed the Citizenship test with 100%. The interview was done in a few minutes. Just asked about any imminent overseas travel. What will happen next? When do we get approval


Most applicants get approved within a couple of days
Should you go out of the country before approval , you will not be approved till you return even if the file is ready for approval 
Cheers


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Param27 said:


> Congratulations. I do remember that you applied in August 2021. Is it test invite letter? What's your test date allocated by dha?


Thank you, a very long wait. Yes, they sent the test invite letter. Date allocated is of 25-Aug. 

Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

katzk said:


> Thank you, a very long wait. Yes, they sent the test invite letter. Date allocated is of 25-Aug.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon.


Thank you 🙏🙏


----------



## Amir_AE (7 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I have an important question. Can we leave Australia after citizenship ceremony and before getting Australian passport just for a few weeks as it takes 4-6 weeks to get the passport.

Thanks


----------



## Geej (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone, does anyone have to fill the form 1399 ? I’m not sure why the officer ask me that. Pls advise me. Thanks


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Amir_AE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an important question. Can we leave Australia after citizenship ceremony and before getting Australian passport just for a few weeks as it takes 4-6 weeks to get the passport.
> 
> Thanks


No, you must leave with an Australian passport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amir_AE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an important question. Can we leave Australia after citizenship ceremony and before getting Australian passport just for a few weeks as it takes 4-6 weeks to get the passport.
> 
> Thanks


The moment you complete your ceremony, your PR visa will stand cancelled
Most likely in a couple of days your VEVO will reflect that you don’t have any visa
So if you leave on your existing passport, how will you enter Australia ?
Cheers


----------



## Sukumar22 (6 mo ago)

Hi has anyone applied from the ACT ? Had the citizenship test mid June and not had anything after that ? No interview , test was done a Medicare office. No approval information yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sukumar22 said:


> Hi has anyone applied from the ACT ? Had the citizenship test mid June and not had anything after that ? No interview , test was done a Medicare office. No approval information yet.


Those applicants who give their tests at centrelink centres, face a delayed approval
There is nothing you can do about it
Cheers


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

NB said:


> The moment you complete your ceremony, your PR visa will stand cancelled
> Most likely in a couple of days your VEVO will reflect that you don’t have any visa
> So if you leave on your existing passport, how will you enter Australia ?
> Cheers


I wonder if they can apply for the passport while being overseas to enter Australia


----------



## Sukumar22 (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Those applicants who give their tests at centrelink centres, face a delayed approval
> There is nothing you can do about it
> Cheers


Any idea how long it might be based on previous experience for others?


----------



## @melb (6 mo ago)

Hello, 
Anyone waiting for Whittlesea council ceremony. 
What is the waiting time. 
Approval is July 20th
Is anyone waiting as well ?
Thank you


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Those applicants who give their tests at centrelink centres, face a delayed approval There is nothing you can do about it Cheers





NB said:


> Those applicants who give their tests at centrelink centres, face a delayed approval There is nothing you can do about it Cheers


 Oh no , we r waiting for approval too , test was done on 23 June at Woden centrelink, same as no interview just a test . Does anyone know how to speed up in that case


----------



## anant88 (8 mo ago)

Hello All ,
Citizenship applied - April 2021
Citizenship test - 7 May 2022
Citizenship approved - 21 may 2022
Ceremony invite - 23Aug .
Council -City of Casey

There were about 2k people waiting ahead of me for ceremony .Looks like Council is planning to sort out the backlog in one go itself.

P.S - i used to talk to council every second day to remind them how slow they work and give example of paramatta council which cleared its backlog of 2K people in one go.


----------



## anant88 (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys ,

Can i travel to INDIA on Australian Passport without renunciation of Indian passport/citizenship .
Can i get tourist visa and still hold Indian passport/citizenship ?
i don't intend to travel on Indian passport


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anant88 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can i travel to INDIA on Australian Passport without renunciation of Indian passport/citizenship .
> Can i get tourist visa and still hold Indian passport/citizenship ?
> i don't intend to travel on Indian passport


You maybe in serious trouble if you try these tricks
Either enter india on your passport as citizen or surrender your passport and then apply for OCI or tourist visa as per your choice
Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Do we get an email or paper post from council for citizenship ceremony?

Cheers


----------



## controlsystem696 (6 mo ago)

Hello guys,

From the immitracker, MyImmiTracker, it seems after July 14th, no applicant in Vic received interview notice . Seems on hold now ? Anyone know the current status or some analysis ? Thank you


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Sukumar22 said:


> Any idea how long it might be based on previous experience for others?


Appx. 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anant88 (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> You maybe in serious trouble if you try these tricks
> Either enter india on your passport as citizen or surrender your passport and then apply for OCI or tourist visa as per your choice
> Cheers


Thank you , it does make sense .


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Do we get an email or paper post from council for citizenship ceremony?
> 
> Cheers


@kiwifruit @vinodn007 @fugitive_4u would you know?

Cheers


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Most applicants get approved within a couple of days
> Should you go out of the country before approval , you will not be approved till you return even if the file is ready for approval
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the response. I haven't received anything yet. How do we receive the outcome?


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Those applicants who give their tests at centrelink centres, face a delayed approval
> There is nothing you can do about it
> Cheers


Looks like I can also expect the same delay as I have given my test in a Centrelink office only.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Email and also under messages in immi account. Heading of the email will be “invitation to citizenship ceremony”



Kuta said:


> @kiwifruit @vinodn007 @fugitive_4u would you know?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> Email and also under messages in immi account. Heading of the email will be “invitation to citizenship ceremony”


Okay, thank you @vinodn007

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> Thanks NB for the response. I haven't received anything yet. How do we receive the outcome?


Your application in Immiaccount will change to approved 
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I suppose to have a citizenship ceremony on 10th Aug at brimbank council but today I received email saying this ceremony has canceled and we will send you new invite and date for new ceremony . I want to know is this happened to anyone before ?how long it will be for new invitations letter ? Or and they didn’t mention the reason they just said brimbank council cancel the ceremony ? Thanks Jatinder


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi there,

Is there anyone from Strathfield council waiting for ceremony?

Any stats around how many people are waiting to attend the ceremony?

Cheers


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi guys!
Sorry if these questions are already answered. 
1. *Penal clearance certificates*
"If you have spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since we granted you a permanent visa, you need to give us overseas police certificates from every country, including your home country, where you have spent a total of more than 90 days since you turned 18."
Can somebody please clarify this for me. YES, I have spent more than 90 days overseas since turning 18. NO, not since I was granted my permanent visa? So what do I need to do?
2. Can the person who is making the identity declaration be my father-in-law? Or are we "related" through marriage since I am married to his son? Or does that only mean the person I am married to? Sorry if this sounds stupid, not my first language. Thanks a lot!


----------



## melbourneblues (8 mo ago)

Hi All, does anyone know till what dates (citizenship approval) have wyndham council invited people for ceremony? Also any idea about the backlog?


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

melbourneblues said:


> Hi All, does anyone know till what dates (citizenship approval) have wyndham council invited people for ceremony? Also any idea about the backlog?


People approved upto 15th march r done with the ceremony. Next 2 ceremonies in September now. Invites wont be send till aug end.. when r u approved?


----------



## melbourneblues (8 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> People approved upto 15th march r done with the ceremony. Next 2 ceremonies in September now. Invites wont be send till aug end.. when r u approved?


Thanks. Wife got approval on 24th June. My test got completed on 16th June. Had to provide Singapore CoC which took more than a month. Got approval on 30th July. My wife and my applications are linked for ceremony.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

melbourneblues said:


> Thanks. Wife got approval on 24th June. My test got completed on 16th June. Had to provide Singapore CoC which took more than a month. Got approval on 30th July. My wife and my applications are linked for ceremony.


It will be couple of months wait. U being linked to ur wife is good.. will save u a month or 2s wait. The estimate is to clear all approved upto 31st may in this years ceremonies.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Amir_AE said:


> Can we leave Australia after citizenship ceremony and before getting Australian passport just for a few weeks as it takes 4-6 weeks to get the passport.


You can always apply for an urgent passport. Your passport can be ready in 2 days, or even instant for urgent cases. All details here.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

blomster123 said:


> Hi guys!
> Sorry if these questions are already answered.
> 1. *Penal clearance certificates*
> "If you have spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since we granted you a permanent visa, you need to give us overseas police certificates from every country, including your home country, where you have spent a total of more than 90 days since you turned 18."
> ...


1. No need for penal clearance certificate
2. No, because you are related through marriage.


----------



## CVC1 (10 mo ago)

Hi All, Those you have got citizenship recently or waiting for ceremony 


Post Ceremony


Does Indian passport needs to be surrender first. get surrender certificate and then apply for OCI
Or
Both can happen at the same time My Indian passport has expired. Do I still have to surrender expired passport for OCI


----------



## anpu123 (8 mo ago)

I received citizenship ceremony invitation from City of Casey (VIC).
Lodged - 09 Mar 2021
Approval - 17 May 2022
Ceremony invitation - 28 Jul 2022 for (23rd Aug 2022)


----------



## rksmel (6 mo ago)

Received an invite to Citizenship Ceremony. *Melton City Counci*l Approved - 30 Mar 2022 Ceremony - 23 Aug 2022


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello all,

Is it good idea to link ceremony for two different applications 3 months apart ?

Will it expedite the latest one for ceremony or it may delay the first one? Any idea or insight here?


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

I have 2 kids 14 and 9 on my citizenship application with both been PR holder, 1 can they be out of the country and I still receive test invite if I am in the country and 2 what happen if they are out of the country but I am, will my citizenship approval still go ahead or they will have to be in the country for my approval to take place? looking forward to any response that will help. thanks people


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

aelazhary said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is it good idea to link ceremony for two different applications 3 months apart ?
> 
> Will it expedite the latest one for ceremony or it may delay the first one? Any idea or insight here?


Yes it will expidiate the latest one for ceremony in the council where there is long wait. In others where there is less wait time for ceremony it will delay for the approved person till the later one finishes test n gets approved.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

larryblackmoore said:


> I have 2 kids 14 and 9 on my citizenship application with both been PR holder, 1 can they be out of the country and I still receive test invite if I am in the country and 2 what happen if they are out of the country but I am, will my citizenship approval still go ahead or they will have to be in the country for my approval to take place? looking forward to any response that will help. thanks people


No one can be approved while out of the country 
So you also can’t be approved till they are back
Cheers


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi NB. How long does it take to approve the application? I have given a citizenship test on July 28th at the Centrelink office. Any rough estimate? My friend who has given a test in the same office on July 14th hasn't received his approval as well.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi NB. How long does it take to approve the application? I have given a citizenship test on July 28th at the Centrelink office. Any rough estimate? My friend who has given a test in the same office on July 14th hasn't received his approval as well.


If you have done the test on centrelink, minimum 1 month


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi NB. How long does it take to approve the application? I have given a citizenship test on July 28th at the Centrelink office. Any rough estimate? My friend who has given a test in the same office on July 14th hasn't received his approval as well.


I had my test at Centrelink office on 22 June', still waiting for approval.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Has Victoria stopped processing applications again?? I applied on 13Sep2021 and was hoping to get an invite soon ☹


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> Has Victoria stopped processing applications again?? I applied on 13Sep2021 and was hoping to get an invite soon ☹


Seems like.. more than 2 weeks now...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ceylannehir said:


> Has Victoria stopped processing applications again?? I applied on 13Sep2021 and was hoping to get an invite soon ☹


There is a 11-12 months delay in getting test invites in VIC
You can expect your test invite within the next 6 weeks but most likely in the next 2 weeks
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys my citizenship ceremony is going to happen online in coming weeks but I have changed the address I am moved to other council so how I can let them know so they send me the certificate to the new address how I should inform them ?
should I just update my address in immi account or should I just call the council or immigration can anybody pls explain me will be very helpful

regards
Jatinder kumar


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys my citizenship ceremony is going to happen online in coming weeks but I have changed the address I am moved to other council so how I can let them know so they send me the certificate to the new address how I should inform them ?
> should I just update my address in immi account or should I just call the council or immigration can anybody pls explain me will be very helpful
> 
> regards
> Jatinder kumar


I'd call the Home Affairs hotline if I were in your shoes.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ceylannehir said:


> Has Victoria stopped processing applications again?? I applied on 13Sep2021 and was hoping to get an invite soon ☹


Someone from Victoria who applied on 24 August 2021 has received a test invite today. So, you should get yours in the next two to four weeks.


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Hi,

Did anyone receive a ceremony invite recently from Perth, Victoria Park?

Thanks


----------



## Firebolt01 (5 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys my citizenship ceremony is going to happen online in coming weeks but I have changed the address I am moved to other council so how I can let them know so they send me the certificate to the new address how I should inform them ?
> should I just update my address in immi account or should I just call the council or immigration can anybody pls explain me will be very helpful
> 
> regards
> Jatinder kumar


Hey Jatinder,

Hope all is well. When did you get a invitation for the online ceremony and when is the event?

I have also received a cancellation notice for the Brimbank Citizenship Ceremony which is is supposed to be next week 10 August, and I have not received any invitation for the online 

Cheers!


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

ceylannehir said:


> Has Victoria stopped processing applications again?? I applied on 13Sep2021 and was hoping to get an invite soon ☹


Someone received test invite for 1st Sep'21 today. You will get your invite by next week.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Firebolt01 said:


> Hey Jatinder, Hope all is well. When did you get a invitation for the online ceremony and when is the event? I have also received a cancellation notice for the Brimbank Citizenship Ceremony which is is supposed to be next week 10 August, and I have not received any invitation for the online  Cheers!


 Hi mate I just spoke to them over the phone they said it’s gonna be online this month hopefully due to covid cases they canceled it once I got more information will definitely share it


----------



## Firebolt01 (5 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi mate I just spoke to them over the phone they said it’s gonna be online this month hopefully due to covid cases they canceled it once I got more information will definitely share it


Hey thanks! but did they give you a schedule or its the DHA who scheduled the invite? Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Firebolt01 said:


> Hey thanks! but did they give you a schedule or its the DHA who scheduled the invite? Cheers!


The councils have no role in deciding who will get the invites
That’s the sole prerogative of the DHA
The councils just conduct the ceremonies for which they receive no reimbursement 
Hence they are reluctant to increase the capacity or the number of ceremonies 
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

NB said:


> The councils have no role in deciding who will get the invites
> That’s the sole prerogative of the DHA
> The councils just conduct the ceremonies for which they receive no reimbursement
> Hence they are reluctant to increase the capacity or the number of ceremonies
> Cheers


Hi NB , can u pls answer this will be helpful 
Hi guys my citizenship ceremony is going to happen online in coming weeks but I have changed the address I am moved to other council so how I can let them know so they send me the certificate to the new address how I should inform them ?
should I just update my address in immi account or should I just call the council or immigration can anybody pls explain me will be very helpful

regards
Jatinder kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi NB , can u pls answer this will be helpful
> Hi guys my citizenship ceremony is going to happen online in coming weeks but I have changed the address I am moved to other council so how I can let them know so they send me the certificate to the new address how I should inform them ?
> should I just update my address in immi account or should I just call the council or immigration can anybody pls explain me will be very helpful
> 
> ...


Upload the evidence of your new address in Immiaccount 
Also call up the citizenship helpline and council and make sure that the address is updated in Their records 
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Upload the evidence of your new address in Immiaccount
> Also call up the citizenship helpline and council and make sure that the address is updated in Their records
> Cheers


Thanks mate
Cheers


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

i applied citizenship on 4th Sep and haven’t got anything yet. My application is straightforward and simple; Melbourne Cbd. Any idea please ; thanks much.


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> Someone received test invite for 1st Sep'21 today. You will get your invite by next week.


Thanks for the update. I applied on 4th Sep and haven’t got any.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

louishoaustralia said:


> Thanks for the update. I applied on 4th Sep and haven’t got any.


You will get your invite today/tomorrow...get ready for the test. All the best.


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> You will get your invite today/tomorrow...get ready for the test. All the best.


 Thank you kindly. I will update to the forum once I have invite.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

My application date was 7th Sep 21 from Vic. I got my invite today.


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

citi_seeker said:


> My application date was 7th Sep 21 from Vic. I got my invite today.


Thanks May I pls know your council. Mine is Brimbank .


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Another question is that I was in overseas from 10 July 22 to 30 July 22 (3 weeks) and I called and informed DoHA before travelling. I assume they know I am onshore now and should not impact to my Timeline.? Should I call them that I am back or it’s too much haha.


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

louishoaustralia said:


> Thanks May I pls know your council. Mine is Brimbank .


Hume Council, Victoria


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

citi_seeker said:


> Hume Council, Victoria


 🙏 and congrats. Best luck to your test. I will update mine once having news


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

louishoaustralia said:


> Another question is that I was in overseas from 10 July 22 to 30 July 22 (3 weeks) and I called and informed DoHA before travelling. I assume they know I am onshore now and should not impact to my Timeline.? Should I call them that I am back or it’s too much haha.


Call and let them know you are back as well.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

ceylannehir said:


> Has Victoria stopped processing applications again?? I applied on 13Sep2021 and was hoping to get an invite soon ☹


Update - just got my invitation ☺


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> Update - just got my invitation ☺


Congrats and best luck with the test. I may call DOHA tomorrow that I am back Lol. can I know Your council pls.thanks


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

louishoaustralia said:


> Congrats and best luck with the test. I may call DOHA tomorrow that I am back Lol. can I know Your council pls.thanks


Thank you! 
It is Banyule


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

looks like, its gonna be second dry week for NSW test Invites as per immitracker 😔😔😔😔


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> looks like, its gonna be second dry week for NSW test Invites as per immitracker 😔😔😔😔


Any idea when they might get moving? I’m Feb 18th… hopefully in next batch


----------



## azzafreddy (5 mo ago)

Hello,

My partner is Spanish and recently applied for the citizenship, after the application we both travelled overseas to multiple countries and she will return to Australia on the 89th day after leaving (by coincidence), so I assume she will not need a PCC as it was under 90 days.

I would like to know what to expect from here with the process.. We are in the Gold Coast, which processes citizenship applications quite fast, so I assume in the coming months she will receive an invitation to attend an interview, followed by the test shortly after, then a bit of a wait to receive the approval letter..

After receiving the approval letter, I understand that it can take 6+ months to do the ceremony. Does the ceremony invitation letter come shortly after being approved, or will the invitation letter for the ceremony come months down the track, shortly before the ceremony is due to take place? and after being approved but prior to the ceremony, will she have to provide a PCC if she is in another country for more than 90 days?

Regards.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

BahamaBaby said:


> Any idea when they might get moving? I’m Feb 18th… hopefully in next batch


I don't think anybody could answer when they resume to send Invite,, but I hope it to happen soon and start clearing Feb applicants, including yourself,,, so that in the few weeks, I can assume myself in the front of the queue ,,, I am Mar 21st...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

logically pcc not required but you never know so wait for how it goes. Once approved the invitation for ceremony will come max 1 month or even 10-12 days prior to ceremony. 
you can check your council website for citizenship ceremony dates listed for the year to get an idea. 
Some councils do a good job of updating dates while others don’t do that well so it’s all depends.
If she is greater then a 90 days in another country then likelihood of a PCC request might be higher. 





azzafreddy said:


> Hello,
> 
> My partner is Spanish and recently applied for the citizenship, after the application we both travelled overseas to multiple countries and she will return to Australia on the 89th day after leaving (by coincidence), so I assume she will not need a PCC as it was under 90 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

BahamaBaby said:


> Any idea when they might get moving? I’m Feb 18th… hopefully in next batch


Just got the letter, such a coincidence! Applied 18 Feb and interview scheduled for 25 august


----------



## azzafreddy (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> logically pcc not required but you never know so wait for how it goes. Once approved the invitation for ceremony will come max 1 month or even 10-12 days prior to ceremony.
> you can check your council website for citizenship ceremony dates listed for the year to get an idea.
> Some councils do a good job of updating dates while others don’t do that well so it’s all depends.
> If she is greater then a 90 days in another country then likelihood of a PCC request might be higher.


thanks for the response, will keep an eye on the council website for ceremony dates..


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

BahamaBaby said:


> Just got the letter, such a coincidence! Applied 18 Feb and interview scheduled for 25 august


WOOOOWWWWWWW,,,, Great News,,, all the best mate..


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone received test invitation between 14th Sep'21 and 25th Sep'21 from VIC?


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Hi, is the common bond sufficient to pass the citizenship test? or is there any other material out there that one can use?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

The- common bond is the official material and should be sufficient.



larryblackmoore said:


> Hi, is the common bond sufficient to pass the citizenship test? or is there any other material out there that one can use?


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Call and let them know you are back as well.


Hey thanks for your advice. Yes I did and you rite that they said normally they wouldn’t send any correspondence emails when you are travelling and now they said my file has been updated that no travelling. Cross fingers.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Does anyone know how long it takes DHA to send details post interview to the council to set up a ceremony? My council doesn’t have much of a backlog and was wondering how long before I call call them to ask about my ceremony (obviously need my details to have arrived at the council so keen to know how long that might take)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes DHA to send details post interview to the council to set up a ceremony? My council doesn’t have much of a backlog and was wondering how long before I call call them to ask about my ceremony (obviously need my details to have arrived at the council so keen to know how long that might take)


Usually council share capacity and ceremony dates with DHA and then DHA share the list with council and then DHA also send out invites to applicants.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Usually council share capacity and ceremony dates with DHA and then DHA share the list with council and then DHA also send out invites to applicants.


And does this sharing of information happen regularly? Weekly/monthly?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> And does this sharing of information happen regularly? Weekly/monthly?


Not sure and might be a council specific way of working and would differ. You can call your council as ask. Lot of council plan their dates in advance and post it on their website while some don’t and some do it closer to a ceremony planned.


----------



## Mate91 (5 mo ago)

Here is mine
Council - Blacktown City Council
Date of application - 10 Jan 2022
Test - 04 July 2022, Test centre - Parramatta, NSW
Application Approved - 4/8/2022 (approval was delayed due to additional checks made by officer - I was told at the interview that it will take some time)
Ceremony invite is yet to be received.


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Hello should I update my address to Melbourne CBD instead of Melbourne brimbank to speed up my application .? Applied on 4th Sep 21 and haven’t had any . Just also known that Brimbank cancelled ceremony on this 8 Aug so maybe further delay.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

louishoaustralia said:


> Hello should I update my address to Melbourne CBD instead of Melbourne brimbank to speed up my application .? Applied on 4th Sep 21 and haven’t had any . Just also known that Brimbank cancelled ceremony on this 8 Aug so maybe further delay.


Unless you have officially moved to the new address you can’t update the address. And if you have moved to Melbourne cbd then raise address update and also call DHA.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

louishoaustralia said:


> Hello should I update my address to Melbourne CBD instead of Melbourne brimbank to speed up my application .? Applied on 4th Sep 21 and haven’t had any . Just also known that Brimbank cancelled ceremony on this 8 Aug so maybe further delay.


You said you travelled in July and did not inform that you are back and that's the reason you didn't receive invite. As you informed them now you will get your invite soon.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

I just received test invite for 25th Sep'21 application from VIC. WYNDHAM City council.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Param27 said:


> I just received test invite for 25th Sep'21 application from VIC. WYNDHAM City council.


When did you apply?
Cheers


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

NB said:


> When did you apply?
> Cheers


25th Sep'21 VIC.


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Mate91 said:


> Here is mine
> Council - Blacktown City Council
> Date of application - 10 Jan 2022
> Test - 04 July 2022, Test centre - Parramatta, NSW
> ...





Param27 said:


> I just received test invite for 25th Sep'21 application from VIC. WYNDHAM City council.


congrats mate


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> You said you travelled in July and did not inform that you are back and that's the reason you didn't receive invite. As you informed them now you will get your invite soon.


Thanks a lot. This forum gives me hopes and encourages. Will update once I get news. Btw brimbank is quite slow compared to others council in vic.?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi folks

Is it true that councils do bulk ceremonies (invite people in large numbers) on Australia Citizenship day (Sep 17)?

Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Depends really but yes have heard lots of council do big ceremonies than usual or hold a ceremony on/around Australia Day and Australia citizenship day!



Kuta said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Is it true that councils do bulk ceremonies (invite people in large numbers) on Australia Citizenship day (Sep 17)?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> Depends really but yes have heard lots of council do big ceremonies than usual or hold a ceremony on/around Australia Day and Australia citizenship day!


Gotcha, thanks Vinod.

Cheers


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> I just received test invite for 25th Sep'21 application from VIC. WYNDHAM City council.


Congrats Param  . I got my approval today. For others benefit, my timelines are as follows:

Victoria, Hume council
Application date: 7th Sept 2021
Interview letter received - 3rd Sept 2022
Interview & test date - 5th Sept 2022
Approval date - 6th Sept 2022

Now the wait begins for ceremony


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

citi_seeker said:


> Congrats Param  . I got my approval today. For others benefit, my timelines are as follows:
> 
> Victoria, Hume council
> Application date: 7th Sept 2021
> ...


Thanks and all the best City Seeker☺
My test is on Monday, 8th Aug'22 and here is the document list I prepared for the test day: 
Guys 🙏🙏PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I MISSED ANY???

*Document list for Citizenship test: 
Myself:*
1. Passport (old and current)
2. Australian Drivers Licence
3. Medicare Card
4. Birth Certificate (Local government)
5. Utility Bill
6. Rate Notice
7. Form 1195
8. Photo (signed)
9. Movement Record (digital copy)
10. e-Aadhar card (digital copy)
11. Appointment Letter

*Kid:*
1. Passport (old and current)
2. Medicare Card
3. Birth Certificate (Local government)
4. Form 1195
5. Photo (signed)
6. e-Aadhar card (digital copy)

*Wife*:
1. Passport (old and current)
2. Medicare Card
3. Birth Certificate (Local government)
4. Marriage Certificate (Local government)
5. Affidavit for Name Change
6. Utility Bill
7. Rate Notice
8. Form 1195
9. Photo (signed)
10. Movement Record (digital copy)
11. e-Aadhar card (digital copy)
12. Appointment Letter


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Param27 said:


> Thanks and all the best City Seeker
> My test is on Monday, 8th Aug'22 and here is the document list I prepared for the test day:
> Guys PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I MISSED ANY???
> 
> ...


This list is perfect.

I took exactly the same set. However, the case officer checked only three things - Birth certificate, Passport (latest only), AU Driving license.

And he asked questions about travel plans.

Then a photo click and finally test. 

Everything done in ~15 mins 

Hope it will be the same for you. All the best!

Cheers


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Param27 said:


> Thanks and all the best City Seeker☺
> My test is on Monday, 8th Aug'22 and here is the document list I prepared for the test day:
> Guys 🙏🙏PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I MISSED ANY???
> 
> ...


Seems like a good preparation.
For me there was one issue. One of my kid's photo which I had uploaded was not opening for the case officer. That was not my fault because the system shows that the file was uploaded successfully. But I was asked to upload again in next few hours to get the approval otherwise application will goto pending. I had to run to a central library which was closest & scan the photograph & upload. Even after this I got a message in the evening from home office that the application is pending for a document. Seems like it was a automated mail & Some how luckily I got the approval today .

So keep your softcopies with you in case something like this happens. You may upload from a phone or personal laptop.


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Param27 said:


> Thanks and all the best City Seeker☺
> My test is on Monday, 8th Aug'22 and here is the document list I prepared for the test day:
> Guys 🙏🙏PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I MISSED ANY???
> 
> ...


Looks all in place, just check to carry all docs that were uploaded during application.

I had carried all my docs but CO didn’t check any, just Medicare card for my daughter whose application was with mine. Was in and out along with Approval email in 25 min.


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

Anyone here received invite from Parramatta council for Aug 16 ceremony?


----------



## azzafreddy (5 mo ago)

Anybody know the 2023 ceremony dates in the gold coast city council? can't find the information on their website.

Also, I (Australian) have been with my partner (Spanish) for 4.5 years, her PR was finalised in June 2021 and in June 2022 she had been in Australia over 4 years, and been a PR over 12 months.. Citizenship application has commenced, after the Citizenship interview/test and approval happen, can she live in another country and receive an invite to the ceremony whilst overseas? Or will they wait until she is on Aussie soil to send her the ceremony invitation?


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

Does anybody apply from Darwin city council ? what is the average processing time in Darwin city council ?
Normally how long do I have to wait for the test?
I applied on 31st May 2022 (still my application shows "Received" status)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Applicant has to be onshore in australia to receive interview invite as well as to be approved and also to be invited to attend ceremony. After ceremony they can travel and live overseas.



azzafreddy said:


> Anybody know the 2023 ceremony dates in the gold coast city council? can't find the information on their website.
> 
> Also, I (Australian) have been with my partner (Spanish) for 4.5 years, her PR was finalised in June 2021 and in June 2022 she had been in Australia over 4 years, and been a PR over 12 months.. Citizenship application has commenced, after the Citizenship interview/test and approval happen, can she live in another country and receive an invite to the ceremony whilst overseas? Or will they wait until she is on Aussie soil to send her the ceremony invitation?


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

citi_seeker said:


> Seems like a good preparation.
> For me there was one issue. One of my kid's photo which I had uploaded was not opening for the case officer. That was not my fault because the system shows that the file was uploaded successfully. But I was asked to upload again in next few hours to get the approval otherwise application will goto pending. I had to run to a central library which was closest & scan the photograph & upload. Even after this I got a message in the evening from home office that the application is pending for a document. Seems like it was a automated mail & Some how luckily I got the approval today .
> 
> So keep your softcopies with you in case something like this happens. You may upload from a phone or personal laptop.


Thanks for sharing you experience!
I have all the soft copies on my phone.


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Applicant has to be onshore in Australia to receive interview invite as well as to be approved and also to be invited to attend ceremony. After ceremony they can travel and live overseas.


Hello, for the test/interview invite and for the approval, agreed. But are you sure about the ceremony invite bit? You do have to le them know if you are travelling and what your travel dates will be, but if you stay for a longer period overseas (beyond what you told them), you would still receive a ceremony invite, and as long as you come back in time for your ceremony, you should be fine. I read many people receiving ceremony invite while they were overseas. Another scenario, if you receive your invite 5 weeks in advance, you can definitely travel for a few weeks and then come back just in time for it. 

In the past it used to be a problem, cz you might receive invite by post, and no one would be home to see it and you have to forward you post in the meantime. Now it's all by email, so this is my understanding. Can you please confirm where it says that ''you won't receive a ceremony invite if you're overseas at the time of invitation dispatch''? 

Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

My suggestion would be to please speak to DHA directly and seek advise as per below.

“If you plan to travel outside Australia before your ceremony, tell us at your citizenship appointment, or call the Global Service Centre.”

Below is extract from immi website,
Overseas travel before the ceremony
After making the pledge, you will be eligible to apply for an Australian passport. Wait at least 10 days before you apply online with the Australian Passport Office. This is how long it might take for your citizenship details to be recorded in the system.
Use your current passport if you need to travel before the ceremony.
Before you leave, get a visa that allows you to re-enter Australia to attend your ceremony. If the travel conditions on your permanent visa have expired or are about to expire, you will need to apply for a Resident Return Visa.
Make sure any travel does not affect your ability to attend the ceremony, or it will delay you in becoming an Australian citizen.
If you plan to travel outside Australia before your ceremony, tell us at your citizenship appointment, or call the Global Service Centre.

QUOTE="Greyzone, post: 15333930, member: 1788450"]
Hello, for the test/interview invite and for the approval, agreed. But are you sure about the ceremony invite bit? You do have to le them know if you are travelling and what your travel dates will be, but if you stay for a longer period overseas (beyond what you told them), you would still receive a ceremony invite, and as long as you come back in time for your ceremony, you should be fine. I read many people receiving ceremony invite while they were overseas. Another scenario, if you receive your invite 5 weeks in advance, you can definitely travel for a few weeks and then come back just in time for it. 

In the past it used to be a problem, cz you might receive invite by post, and no one would be home to see it and you have to forward you post in the meantime. Now it's all by email, so this is my understanding. Can you please confirm where it says that ''you won't receive a ceremony invite if you're overseas at the time of invitation dispatch''? 

Thanks
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

Hi,

Does anyone know why nearly all states are slowing down the speed of interview invitation? Haven't seen any updates for SA in Immitrackers for a long time.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Is it mandatory to take the 1195 form with you? I moved houses recently and can no longer find my form.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BahamaBaby said:


> Is it mandatory to take the 1195 form with you? I moved houses recently and can no longer find my form.


Due to Covid, most officers don’t check any documents except the basic id
If you get an officer who is a stickler for rules, you maybe in trouble
You have to take your chances, but most likely you will get through


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> Due to Covid, most officers don’t check any documents except the basic id
> If you get an officer who is a stickler for rules, you maybe in trouble
> You have to take your chances, but most likely you will get through


Thanks. Surely they won’t reject on this basis. Maybe ask me to upload another copy later?


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

citi_seeker said:


> Congrats Param  . I got my approval today. For others benefit, my timelines are as follows:
> 
> Victoria, Hume council
> Application date: 7th Sept 2021
> ...


I believe this is still August 2022 but you mentioned September 2022. Is this in error?


----------



## ndam (5 mo ago)

I am planning to apply for citizenship in coming months, I have lived in Singapore for 13 years and moved to Australia 4 years back, during my PR I just needed to submit Singapore Police Check and Australian Police check, question: during citizenship do I need to submit my birth country police clearance? I haven't been to my home country since 2020 and was there for one week only in 2019.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ndam said:


> I am planning to apply for citizenship in coming months, I have lived in Singapore for 13 years and moved to Australia 4 years back, during my PR I just needed to submit Singapore Police Check and Australian Police check, question: during citizenship do I need to submit my birth country police clearance? I haven't been to my home country since 2020 and was there for one week only in 2019.


Singapore police check seems likely as per below and not birth country as you did not spend 90 days there and only 1 week.


*Do I need an overseas penal clearance certificate?*
*Requirements for applications for Australian citizenship (Conferral, General eligibility or Other situations)*
The following requirements apply to the period of time you have held a permanent Australian visa.
You need an overseas penal clearance certificate if:

you lived or travelled overseas since the age of 18 years, and
the total time you spent overseas adds up to 12 months or more, and
the total time you spent in one country adds up to 90 days or more.
If this applies to you, provide an overseas penal clearance certificate from each country where you spent a total of 90 days or more in.
We could also ask you to provide a certificate in other circumstances.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

ndam said:


> I am planning to apply for citizenship in coming months, I have lived in Singapore for 13 years and moved to Australia 4 years back, during my PR I just needed to submit Singapore Police Check and Australian Police check, question: during citizenship do I need to submit my birth country police clearance? I haven't been to my home country since 2020 and was there for one week only in 2019.


You do not need to submit overseas police certificate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey guys, do we get test invite if the applicant is overseas? 
If they don’t send invites to applicants currently overseas, do they send once applicant is back? If not, how do we update department of our return date?


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I believe this is still August 2022 but you mentioned September 2022. Is this in error?


Thats right. Sorry for confusion. It is August.

Victoria, Hume council
Application date: 7th Sept 2021
Interview letter received - 3rd Aug 2022
Interview & test date - 5th Aug 2022
Approval date - 6th Aug 2022

Now the wait begins for ceremony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhinavmail7 said:


> Hey guys, do we get test invite if the applicant is overseas?
> If they don’t send invites to applicants currently overseas, do they send once applicant is back? If not, how do we update department of our return date?


They generally don’t send invites when you are out of the country but some applicants do slip through the cracks
You can upload a word letter confirming that you have returned 
You can also call up the citizenship helpline and inform them
Cheers


----------



## swashah (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi guys, I need some information, I lodged my citizenship application back in May, which is currently in a 'received' state. I intended to travel overseas for about 3 weeks and wanted to gather information if I need to inform the department regarding my travel plans (if yes, do I need to fill in any particular form, etc, and where to submit it - also will I need to tell department once I am back and if any relevant forms need to be filled)? Many thanks for your help!! appreciated!


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

abhinavmail7 said:


> Hey guys, do we get test invite if the applicant is overseas?
> If they don’t send invites to applicants currently overseas, do they send once applicant is back? If not, how do we update department of our return date?


no they will not which they told me on the phone. You have call them to inform your return.


----------



## Param27 (Aug 24, 2017)

My timeline:
State: Victoria
Council: Wyndham City
Application date: 25th Sept 2021
Interview letter received: 5th Aug 2022
Interview & test date: 8th Aug 2022
Approval date: 8th Aug 2022 (received in 1 hour)

Now the wait begins for ceremony 🤞


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Guys - wondering if anyone received ceremony invite for Parramatta council for August month?


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hello Everyone

HUME COUNCIL 30TH August Ceremony

Has anyone received the invite for 30th August Ceremony??

Kindly update


Thanks


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am waiting for test invite,,, meanwhile I have few queries regarding the test,,, if some experienced ones can respond, would be really helpful.

1. How does the 20 questions come?? 
Is it one by one (like in practice test) or all 20 questions shown in one single page?

2. Are the questions related to "Australian Values" marked? So that we know these questions needs to be answered correctly to clear the test.

3. (If it's one question in a screen in question 1) Can we go back and forth to other questions and review/change our answers before submitting finally ?

Thanks and best wishes to everyone to clear their current stages of citizenship applications soon.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Gillz said:


> I had my test at Centrelink office on 22 June', still waiting for approval.


Hi buddy, any update on the approval? I haven't received mine. Gave the test on July 28th.


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi buddy, any update on the approval? I haven't received mine. Gave the test on July 28th.


Hi, yes, I got my approval on 6th August, and my husband got today ( test was on 22nd for both).
Thanks


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

1. One by on


kamalendra said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am waiting for test invite,,, meanwhile I have few queries regarding the test,,, if some experienced ones can respond, would be really helpful.
> 
> 1. How does the 20 questions come??
> ...


1. One by one
2. No
3. Not sure


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

Hi,

After nearly 2 and half months, I've received an email today asking for more documents to my application. 

Please see the requested document below

_*Request for English translation of your birth certificate from a NAATI accredited translator and your foreign birth certificate
Please provide an English translation of your birth certificate from a National *_*Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) accredited
translator and your foreign language birth certifcate to enable the processing of *_*your application to continue.*_

Does that mean, do I have to submit a NAATI translated birth certificate plus my original birth certificate in my language too?

_Regards_


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chrp said:


> Hi,
> 
> After nearly 2 and half months, I've received an email today asking for more documents to my application.
> 
> ...


Yes
You have to submit the scan of the original birth certificate and the NAATI certified translation
Cheers


----------



## melbourneblues (8 mo ago)

darktranquillity said:


> 1. One by on
> 1. One by one
> 2. No
> 3. Not sure


For 3, As far as I remember you can review before submission.


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Yes
> You have to submit the scan of the original birth certificate and the NAATI certified translation
> Cheers


Thanks a lot @NB


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

Hi does anybody know is there a form to submit spelling mistakes on my application?

I've provided my parents' names based on their passports, but I've found out some spellings are bit different of my parents on my English translated birth certificate. 

Will that be a issue or can I correct it using a form ?

Regards


----------



## [email protected] (5 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi buddy, any update on the approval? I haven't received mine. Gave the test on July 28th.


I mm in the same boat, I took the test on 25th July, still waiting for approval.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chrp said:


> Hi does anybody know is there a form to submit spelling mistakes on my application?
> 
> I've provided my parents' names based on their passports, but I've found out some spellings are bit different of my parents on my English translated birth certificate.
> 
> ...


What have you shown when applying for PR?
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

R-M said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> HUME COUNCIL 30TH August Ceremony
> 
> Has anyone received the invite for 30th August Ceremony??


No, no one in my circle yet. But will update here if I hear anything.


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hello Everyone

HUME COUNCIL 30TH August Ceremony

Has anyone received the invite for 30th August Ceremony??

Kindly update


Thanks


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> What have you shown when applying for PR?
> Cheers


Same documents but they’ve asked a NAATI translation for Australian citizenship. I assume that NAATI translator translate it with the correct spellings.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chrp said:


> Same documents but they’ve asked a NAATI translation for Australian citizenship. I assume that NAATI translator translate it with the correct spellings.


Talk to the NAATI guys and give him your old translation 
Maybe they will accept it
Cheers


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Does anyone have recent experience of applying for first passport? How long has the wait been, website says minimum 6 weeks. Is this worst case or can it take much longer?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> Does anyone have recent experience of applying for first passport? How long has the wait been, website says minimum 6 weeks. Is this worst case or can it take much longer?


Definitely longer except a few rare ones.it’s Cleary states minimum of 6 weeks and not worst case on the passport website. If you have an upcoming travel suggest applying the priority processing by paying extra for peace of mind. If you have time in hand then apply normal and wait.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

I think I would have 10-12 weeks, but worried this may not be enough?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> I think I would have 10-12 weeks, but worried this may not be enough?


Priority processing would be the way then to avoid anxiety. I applied may 9 under normal application and got on 28th June.my kids passport applied at the same date took 12 weeks plus to receive.
incase you don’t wish to spend for the priority processing and your travel is already booked and ticketed then maybe you can apply normal and if not received after 6 weeks call up passport helpline and request to expedite and share the travel itinerary to support the request and hope for the best .


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Talk to the NAATI guys and give him your old translation
> Maybe they will accept it
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

After many rants and whining, finally, my journey almost finish as well

NSW
Application - 23 Feb 2022
Letter of appointment received - 6 Aug 2022 - initially appointment on 6 Sep 2022 but rescheduled to 9 Aug 2022
Interview and test - 9 Aug 2022
Approval - 9 Aug 2022
Hopefully will get an invitation to the ceremony very soon

Thanks to all the guys here for both knowledging me and entertaining me during 3 years of chasing a PR and citizenship. It's quite a great discussion here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dybydx said:


> After many rants and whining, finally, my journey almost finish as well
> 
> NSW
> Application - 23 Feb 2022
> ...


Your ranting and whining days may not be over yet
Most councils have a 6 months wait for a ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## Sukumar22 (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Your ranting and whining days may not be over yet
> Most councils have a 6 months wait for a ceremony
> Cheers


Does anyone know the wait in Canberra,ACT for the ceremony


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

kamalendra said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am waiting for test invite,,, meanwhile I have few queries regarding the test,,, if some experienced ones can respond, would be really helpful.
> 
> 1. How does the 20 questions come??
> ...


1. One by one
2. No
3. Yes. You can go back and forth and change your answers before submitting


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> 1. One by one
> 2. No
> 3. Yes. You can go back and forth and change your answers before submitting


Thank you Kiwi for the answers... Really helpful to me


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> Does anyone have recent experience of applying for first passport? How long has the wait been, website says minimum 6 weeks. Is this worst case or can it take much longer?


Took 6 weeks and 4 days (including shipping time) for me. Applied on May 21st, received it on July 6th.


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Brimbank council, applied on 4th Sep and still waiting for test invite.


----------



## Jerry122 (5 mo ago)

Hi anyone here in Hobsons bay council (VIC) received ceremony invitation recently? 
What is your test approval date? Please share😄Thanks
My time line below:
Application : 11/Sep/2021
Test invest: 03/Aug/2022
Test appointment & approved: 05/Aug/2022


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi everyone,

If anyone has experience around this, could you please share?

Are we allowed to exit/withdraw funds from NPS (Pension fund in India) after giving up the citizenship?


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Okayed435 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If anyone has experience around this, could you please share?
> 
> Are we allowed to exit/withdraw funds from NPS (Pension fund in India) after giving up the citizenship?


Okay, I got something here in this pdf: https://npscra.nsdl.co.in/download/Nodal Office/NPS_FAQ's.pdf

_Can an NRI open an NPS account? 

Yes, a NRI can open an NPS account. Contributions made by NRI are subject to regulatory requirements as prescribed by RBI and FEMA from time to time. If the subscriber's citizenship status changes, his/ her NPS account would be closed._

Still, doesnt talk about people accounts opened by people who were NOT NRI's in the past, and cease to be a citizen now. I guess/hope the account can still be closed, and funds transferred out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Okayed435 said:


> Okay, I got something here in this pdf: https://npscra.nsdl.co.in/download/Nodal Office/NPS_FAQ's.pdf
> 
> _Can an NRI open an NPS account?
> 
> ...


You are missing the line 
If the subscriber's citizenship status changes, his/ her NPS account would be closed.
so the moment you renounce your Indian citizenship, your account is eligible for closure
Cheers


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi NB,

Thanks for the reply. Does account closure mean I lose the funds in it? I had some funds accrued over time I worked in India.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Okayed435 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Does account closure mean I lose the funds in it? I had some funds accrued over time I worked in India.


Certainly not
You are paid the dues that are accrued to you till that date
You may lose some interest etc. that’s all 
Cheers


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Gillz said:


> Hi, yes, I got my approval on 6th August, and my husband got today ( test was on 22nd for both).
> Thanks


Great to hear. Let me wait to receive mine. Another 1 month probably.


----------



## Al_dn (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I mm in the same boat, I took the test on 25th July, still waiting for approval.


it took 3 months to get approval
Nothing to stress about 
For some people it just takes time


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Just wanted to share my experience and give back to this forum as I’ve learnt so much here.

NsW applied 18 Feb 
Interview letter 4th august and initial date 25 august. I rescheduled to 11th august.
Interview experience was quick in and out within 20-30 min. They asked to see my passport, drivers license, overseas police checks from countries I’ve spent time living in the last 10 years. Test itself was very simple, I read common bond once and that was sufficient. I received approval via email literally 5 min after finishing my test. 

ceremony will be a bit of a wait, but at least the hard part is now over. Thanks to everyone for their support!


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

@NB please advice 

I applied citizenship on February 2022 and my wife
applied December 2020 and one month ago she
attend the ceremony and received her certificate
also. As per Victoria time line my appointment will
come early next year. Now my question is can I
update my wife citizenship details in my application.
How to update in my application.
Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Dear all, my permanent residence is nearing expiry and I am still waiting for my citizenship ceremony. Can someone please tell me what should I do? Should I let Home Affair know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kiran_K said:


> Dear all, my permanent residence is nearing expiry and I am still waiting for my citizenship ceremony. Can someone please tell me what should I do? Should I let Home Affair know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The PR doesn’t expiry but the travel facility does. If you need to travel out of Australia and back and your travel facility on PR is expired you can apply RRV -return resident via which is basically getting travel facilities extended on your PR. if your citizenship and passport doesn’t happen by then.
You need to let anyone home affairs known only if you are travelling out of country before your ceremony and once you return .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samareddy84 said:


> @NB please advice
> 
> I applied citizenship on February 2022 and my wife
> applied December 2020 and one month ago she
> ...


Write all the details of your wife ceremony and citizen certificate in a word document and upload it in your Immiaccount along with the evidence 
Cheers


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Sukumar22 said:


> Does anyone know the wait in Canberra,ACT for the ceremony


 I’m in Canberra and gave my exam on 4thAug, still waiting for approval. Have you got your approval yet?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Kiran_K said:


> Dear all, my permanent residence is nearing expiry and I am still waiting for my citizenship ceremony. Can someone please tell me what should I do? Should I let Home Affair know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your PR won’t expire but your travel facilities is about to expire. You don’t need to do anything if you have no plan to travel overseas. Otherwise, apply for visa 155 (it costs less than 1 minute to process if you stayed in Australia more than 2 years in the past 5 years)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

NB said:


> Write all the details of your wife ceremony and citizen certificate in a word document and upload it in your Immiaccount along with the evidence
> Cheers


Did you receive your citizenship ceremony invite from the monash council NB? if so how long did it take from the approval date? i got approved yesterday , was surprised they had interviews on a saturday , and just wondering when I can expect to receive the ceremony from the Monash council


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dar8 said:


> Did you receive your citizenship ceremony invite from the monash council NB? if so how long did it take from the approval date? i got approved yesterday , was surprised they had interviews on a saturday , and just wondering when I can expect to receive the ceremony from the Monash council


Nearly 3 months
Cheers


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

I applied for my citizenship on 20th July 2021 from Melbourne Victoria.

I moved interstate to NT in May 2022 and updated my application details on immigov.

So far I haven't had any other communication from DHA. I have seen people who applied in Sept 2021 get invited for interview.

I'm getting bit worried about my application. Do you think I should call the department to inquire about my application?

Thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Islander820 said:


> I'm getting bit worried about my application. Do you think I should call the department to inquire about my application?


I wouldnt be worried.

However, you can definitely check, "if they received your change of address details and whether any other information is required at this stage".
This simple nudge will let them check your application, and put it in correct queue, if not already.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

As I understand, September 17 is national citizenship day and some councils are having large citizenship ceremonies on this day. Will DHA send across large batches of approvals to the councils to fill seats for these ceremonies? Has anyone received a September 17 invite at any council?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I am applying for Citizenship by Conferral. When I upload a PDF file including multiple pages, I receive the following message:
In line with the department's requirements, the document provided has been converted to an acceptable format that now appears as displayed below. Confirm that the image and any text displayed is clear for the department to use in identifying the applicant.
Each page within the provided PDF file has been converted to a separate JPG image.

Has anyone faced this issue in the past and how can this be resolved?

Would appreciate if someone can respond. Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am applying for Citizenship by Conferral. When I upload a PDF file including multiple pages, I receive the following message:
> In line with the department's requirements, the document provided has been converted to an acceptable format that now appears as displayed below. Confirm that the image and any text displayed is clear for the department to use in identifying the applicant.
> ...


don’t think it is an issue as long as the converted image is clear an readable.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys my application was approved and after that I got invite for ceremony and then ceremony got canceled but now I changed my address and it comes under another council so I was just wondering department gonna change my council as well for ceremony ?
Any help please 
Regards 
Jatinder


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys my application was approved and after that I got invite for ceremony and then ceremony got canceled but now I changed my address and it comes under another council so I was just wondering department gonna change my council as well for ceremony ?
> Any help please
> Regards
> Jatinder


Most likely yeah they will change based on address but never know. You can call DHA and check


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Most likely yeah they will change based on address but never know. You can call DHA and check


 So I think my waiting period will start again?
And what about like I already got invited once ?
Thnx


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jatinder1991 said:


> So I think my waiting period will start again?
> And what about like I already got invited once ?
> Thnx


That would had put you in front of queue had you stayed in same council and list. But also remember your approval date also will be considered in the new council waiting list so it won’t be really full waiting but waiting as per new council backlog and how long it’s taking there.maybe you will get invited soon in the new council so remain optimistic.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> That would had put you in front of queue had you stayed in same council and list. But also remember your approval date also will be considered in the new council waiting list so it won’t be really full waiting but waiting as per new council backlog and how long it’s taking there.maybe you will get invited soon in the new council so remain optimistic.


So u reckon I should better cal department tomorrow and get a clear picture 
Any time u suggest to call them so they answer in short time 
Thnx


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jatinder1991 said:


> So u reckon I should better cal department tomorrow and get a clear picture
> Any time u suggest to call them so they answer in short time
> Thnx


Preferably at their opening times the wait time is less than during the day


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Preferably at their opening times the wait time is less than during the day


Thanks bro really appreciated


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Thanks bro really appreciated


Good luck and hope you get your ceremony invite soon !


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> don’t think it is an issue as long as the converted image is clear an readable.


Thanks for responding @vinodn007


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Experts,
I am not able to select multiple document types while uploading documents for Australian Citizenship.
Is this as expected?
For e.g : While uploading documents under First Arrival Evidence, the document type is “Passport”. It does not allow me to change the document type to something different if I want to upload Movement records. Hence I have to upload movement records under the document type as “Passport”.
Any guidance will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am not able to select multiple document types while uploading documents for Australian Citizenship.
> Is this as expected?
> For e.g : While uploading documents under First Arrival Evidence, the document type is “Passport”. It does not allow me to change the document type to something different if I want to upload Movement records. Hence I have to upload movement records under the document type as “Passport”.
> Any guidance will be appreciated. Thanks


This is fine as I did the same as you have stated above for movement records but named the document correctly as movement records.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> This is fine as I did the same as you have stated above for movement records but named the document correctly as movement records.


Thanks @vinodn007 for the response. I see no other option as well.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Good luck and hope you get your ceremony invite soon !


Hi bro I called the dha today they said we need to send the correspondence to department if you change the address so it’s all up to them if they wanna st


vinodn007 said:


> Good luck and hope you get your ceremony invite soon !


hi bro I just spoke to them they said if u change the address we need to send correspondence to department so it’s all up to them if they stick to same council or new one so I didn’t ask them to change my council and send correspondence .
But for next ceremony on 1st sep my other two colleagues got invited yesterday but u think they send email same day to everyone or any chance I can get later


----------



## tarun_mathew (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I have received the appointment date for my citizenship test but there has been a change in situation for me. I had a baby in July and my application mentions (which I filled out last year) that I dont have any kids. What should I do in this case, should I contact immigration to update my situation?

The link immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation they gave in the appointment mail just says that you can apply for citizenship for the baby and talks nothing about updating my application.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Brane said:


> Thanks @vinodn007 for the response. I see no other option as well.


I did the same and there was no issues. I believe case officer anyways does the checks again as part of processing and validations so it shoul


Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi bro I called the dha today they said we need to send the correspondence to department if you change the address so it’s all up to them if they wanna st
> 
> hi bro I just spoke to them they said if u change the address we need to send correspondence to department so it’s all up to them if they stick to same council or new one so I didn’t ask them to change my council and send correspondence .
> But for next ceremony on 1st sep my other two colleagues got invited yesterday but u think they send email same day to everyone or any chance I can get later


maybw wait for a few days and see if you get the invite for old council and then take a decision to update/ change council to new one


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> I did the same and there was no issues. I believe case officer anyways does the checks again as part of processing and validations so it shoul
> 
> maybw wait for a few days and see if you get the invite for old council and then take a decision to update/ change council to new one


Thnx but even they change my council they will let me know first by email u reckon?
Thnx


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Thnx but even they change my council they will let me know first by email u reckon?
> Thnx


They won’t tell you anything until you receive your ceremony invite and see the address of council on it where the ceremony is scheduled.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> They won’t tell you anything until you receive your ceremony invite and see the address of council on it where the ceremony is scheduled.


👍👍


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am applying for Citizenship by Conferral. When I upload a PDF file including multiple pages, I receive the following message:
> In line with the department's requirements, the document provided has been converted to an acceptable format that now appears as displayed below. Confirm that the image and any text displayed is clear for the department to use in identifying the applicant.
> ...


I have faced same issue but it doesn’t matter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Is there anyone here waiting for ceremony from Strathfield council - NSW?

Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,


May I know which month applications are being picked up for NSW(Parramatta center)
Thanks

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> May I know which month applications are being picked up for NSW(Parramatta center)
> ...


NSW has a 5-6 months delay in test invites
Cheers


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> May I know which month applications are being picked up for NSW(Parramatta center)
> ...


20th of March applicants now


----------



## adi1012 (5 mo ago)

Hello Experts,

I am applying for Citizenship by Conferral. I am a secondary visa applicant and have come across the following questions in the citizenship application which I hope you would be able to assist. Any help much appreciated!

1. Refer page 3 of the application: Occupation (ANZSCO) - Should this be entered as the primary applicant's or mine (but I am not working).

2. On the same page - If I chose "Occupation Unknown" then the system opens another text box to enter "Occupation" - which I don't have. I can leave this blank (system allows this) but is this Ok?

3. Refer page 10 - My parent's passport was issued by "Republic of India" but in Canberra - so should country of issue be India or Australia? I reckon India.

4. Refer page 13 - Since the age of 18, has the applicant lived or travelled outside of Australia in the last 10 years only? In the date from test box of "country resided/visited details", should I enter date since I turned 18 or year 2012 (10 years before the application date)?

5. Refer page 15 - Evidence of current residential address - I don't have an Australian driving license. Can a Medicare card be used (although not mentioned in the application dropdown options) ? The other dropdown options are "Bank statement". 

6. As for the "Bank statement" option in the above bullet point, there are fields like Date of issue, date of expiry, place of issue/issuing authority, issuing state/province, date of registration. What data is expected for a bank statement here?

7. Refer page 16 - Full birth certificate details - what should be entered in the "document reference number" field? I have a birth certificate number that contains " / " which is not acceptable by the system.

8. Refer page 17 - Evidence of first arrival in Australia - "Select the relevant passport or document of travel" - Should I enter my previous passport on which I got the visa or the current one?

9. Final query - I am planning to book a 3 week visit to India to to see my family in November/December (I am mentioning this in my application). Assuming I am submitting my citizenship application in next few days (after receiving your expert advice), would the application processing be paused until I am onshore or it would continue and wait only for sending invite for interview/test? (which I reckon would be anyway expected sometime early next year to be very optimistic).

Thanking you in advance.

Regards,
Adl


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adi1012 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am applying for Citizenship by Conferral. I am a secondary visa applicant and have come across the following questions in the citizenship application which I hope you would be able to assist. Any help much appreciated!
> 
> ...


1. Yours
2. Write unemployed 
3. India
4. Last 10 years if you are more then 28 years old
5. You can’t use Medicare. You have to use one of the dropdown options only
Bank statements is the easiest for most applicants who don’t have a drivers license 
6. I think you can leave most of them blank
7. Just omit the slash
8. The passport on which you first traveled to Australia 
9. 3 weeks is immaterial..just enjoy your travel
Cheers


----------



## adi1012 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> 1. Yours
> 2. Write unemployed
> 3. India
> 4. Last 10 years if you are more then 28 years old
> ...


Thanks NB. That was very quick and much appreciated!

By the way, when would I be advised in my application process to upload any evidence/documents etc. I have filled all the information up to page 34 (last page) but haven't submitted yet and haven't been asked to upload any documents yet. Am I missing something?

Regards,
Adl


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

NB said:


> NSW has a 5-6 months delay in test invites
> Cheers


Got the Test Invite Today for PArramatta. 
Applied 20th MArch 2022
Test Invite 16th Aug 2022
Test Date 27 Sep 2022


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

lyc128 said:


> 20th of March applicants now


Yes Correct


----------



## Josh42 (5 mo ago)

Do we know what application dates are being sent invites now for tests in Canberra?


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Josh42 said:


> Do we know what application dates are being sent invites now for tests in Canberra?


When did you apply ?


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

I did some analysis for Victoria interview dates 
With the current speed, the waiting time would drop to 120 days by Dec 2022. Hopefully people applied in Jan -April 2022 would be invited in Sept/Oct and people in May -July 2022 would be in November this year. 

what do you think guys ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wd2022 said:


> I did some analysis for Victoria interview dates
> With the current speed, the waiting time would drop to 120 days by Dec 2022. Hopefully people applied in Jan -April 2022 would be invited in Sept/Oct and people in May -July 2022 would be in November this year.
> 
> what do you think guys ?
> ...


Wishful thinking
Melbourne has just one processing centre
I don’t see how they can process one month application in 1 week when they haven’t done it over the last 2 years
Cheers


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Wishful thinking Melbourne has just one processing centre I don’t see how they can process one month application in 1 week when they haven’t done it over the last 2 years Cheers


 The green highlights the recent progress . Between 6 July to 16 August , they processed The full 5 months backlog of July to Oct 2021.. dropping wait time from 369 days to 292 days . If they continue this way, the graph may work


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

BahamaBaby said:


> As I understand, September 17 is national citizenship day and some councils are having large citizenship ceremonies on this day. Will DHA send across large batches of approvals to the councils to fill seats for these ceremonies? Has anyone received a September 17 invite at any council?


I have just received an invite to a citizenship ceremony on 17 September at Bayside Council. I was approved on 24th June.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

adi1012 said:


> Thanks NB. That was very quick and much appreciated!
> 
> By the way, when would I be advised in my application process to upload any evidence/documents etc. I have filled all the information up to page 34 (last page) but haven't submitted yet and haven't been asked to upload any documents yet. Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


All the documents are to be uploaded at the end of the application. There is a page for them. You can still upload more documents after submitting the application.


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

Wd2022 said:


> The green highlights the recent progress . Between 6 July to 16 August , they processed The full 5 months backlog of July to Oct 2021.. dropping wait time from 369 days to 292 days . If they continue this way, the graph may work


DHA Melbounre working Saturdays as well and increased the staff and increased working hours for citizenship tests . One of my colleague attend his test 7:30pm and my sister in law attend her test last Saturday(13th of august)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

samareddy84 said:


> DHA Melbounre working Saturdays as well and increased the staff and increased working hours for citizenship tests . One of my colleague attend his test 7:30pm and my sister in law attend her test last Saturday(13th of august)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are speeding up so that a lot more people are conferred and are able to vote in the upcoming State election. 
DHA is putting pressure on the Councils to clear their ceremony backlogs as well. This is what was said in an email I received from the office of the current Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs.


----------



## adi1012 (5 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> All the documents are to be uploaded at the end of the application. There is a page for them. You can still upload more documents after submitting the application.


Thank you Kiwifruit!


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Anyone given test in Canberra (Woden Centrelink)? How many days do they usually take for approval after test?


----------



## Ausaz (Nov 22, 2021)

Where’s Victoria with the test invites? Which month/date is being invited currently?


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Ausaz said:


> Where’s Victoria with the test invites? Which month/date is being invited currently?


Oct 2021 done


----------



## Ausaz (Nov 22, 2021)

Kuwind said:


> Oct 2021 done


Where do I see this info? Can you provide the link to the immi tracker if that’s what you are using?


----------



## Ausaz (Nov 22, 2021)

Is there anything we need to do if we get a traffic ticket after we have applied for citizenship? Update immiaccount or something?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

No. From Character requirements for Australian Citizenship (homeaffairs.gov.au):



> You must tell the Department about any convictions you may have had in Australia or overseas.
> 
> *A traffic infringement, such as an on-the-spot speeding or parking fine is not considered a conviction*.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks to all the wonderful souls who are helping each other with the queries, confusion, confirmations etc... 

Today, I had a test at Paramatta, and everything was quite smooth. 
Interview: 

Checked Birth Certificates (NAATI and Original), Driving License, Passport
asked about the travel plans
explained the test rules (One thing I didnt know and she told that if I fail but get more than 50%, I can give re-test on the same day)

Test:
- was easy,,,, 3-4 questions were from the practise test

Overall process took around 20-25 mins and got the approval notification before getting out of the building.

Now, waiting for ceremony.

My Timeline:
21 Mar 2022: Application lodged
16 Aug 2022: Received test invite for 22 Sep 2022. (later rescheduled to 18 Aug 2022)
18 Aug 2022: Test and Approval

All the best to everyone.


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

I got my invitation for ceremony on 17 September . Test was on 25 May 2022. Does anyone know certificate given on same day?


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

mogrew0003 said:


> I got my invitation for ceremony on 17 September . Test was on 25 May 2022. Does anyone know certificate given on same day?


Yes ..you will get certificate same day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

mogrew0003 said:


> I got my invitation for ceremony on 17 September . Test was on 25 May 2022. Does anyone know certificate given on same day?


Since you did not mention, you have been invited to an online or in-person ceremony, I am going to cover both scenarios.
If its a in-person ceremony, you should come home with a piece of paper in your hand. If its online, it gets posted to you.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

mogrew0003 said:


> I got my invitation for ceremony on 17 September . Test was on 25 May 2022. Does anyone know certificate given on same day?


Congrats mate. Which council?

Cheers


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

mogrew0003 said:


> I got my invitation for ceremony on 17 September . Test was on 25 May 2022. Does anyone know certificate given on same day?


Did u receive the invite today?


----------



## mgrewal090 (7 mo ago)

Thanks. It’s in person ceremony and got the invite today from moreland council, Victoria.


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

My partner and i passed our citizenship test today. She received a confirmation of pass email about an hour after the test, however I have not yet. Does anybody know how long it might take to receive this email? Thanks.


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Victoria is actually testing 1500 per week. This was authentic and said by a very senior officer in Victoria who gave me a call based on my complaint of citizenship been a post code lottery. Citizenship is a federated issue and why would some people because of the state they reside in get citizenship before others if Australian policy of equity and fair-go is a thing, a gap of more than 3 months between states is unacceptable. Hence, we are seeing rapid increase of invites and approval.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

account444 said:


> My partner and i passed our citizenship test today. She received a confirmation of pass email about an hour after the test, however I have not yet. Does anybody know how long it might take to receive this email? Thanks.


No one can answer that question for sure. It can take days, weeks, months. They do some checks once you have shown your documents as part of your citizenship interview, and if they need something else, you will get a message to provide further information.

In our case, the case officer did not scan correct visa stamps from my wife's passport, and this delayed her approval. After a few weeks, she got a message asking for a scanned copy of the said passport pages. Once we provided the required information, her application was approved after a short while.

We were sort of expecting this, as my wife had given me feedback immediately after her interview that her case officer was not experienced, and had to call their supervisor to check certain information.


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

It seems the immitracker ( MyImmiTracker) has been taken down, do anybody else has another link?


----------



## Kashi kashi (11 mo ago)

larryblackmoore said:


> It seems the immitracker ( MyImmiTracker) has been taken down, do anybody else has another link?


Doesn't work any link


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

larryblackmoore said:


> Victoria is actually testing 1500 per week. This was authentic and said by a very senior officer in Victoria who gave me a call based on my complaint of citizenship been a post code lottery. Citizenship is a federated issue and why would some people because of the state they reside in get citizenship before others if Australian policy of equity and fair-go is a thing, a gap of more than 3 months between states is unacceptable. Hence, we are seeing rapid increase of invites and approval.


If they are testing only 1500 applicants per week, then no chance of any substantial reduction in wait times for test and interview
About 5,000 applications are submitted each month from Vic, so they are just managing to process them without adding to the backlog
The hope that they are processing 1 month application in a week was just speculation
Cheers


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> If they are testing only 1500 applicants per week, then no chance of any substantial reduction in wait times for test and interview About 5,000 applications are submitted each week from Vic, so they are just managing to process them without adding to the backlog The hope that they are processing 1 month application in a week was just speculation Cheers


 DOHA only received 12751 applications in July nationwide. How come that Vic is getting 5000 applications everyweek.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Linqi said:


> DOHA only received 12751 applications in July nationwide. How come that Vic is getting 5000 applications everyweek.


It was a typo
I meant 5,000 applications per month 
Cheers


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> It was a typo
> I meant 5,000 applications per month
> Cheers


I am not sure 5,000/mth in victoria is correct national range is between 10,000 to 13,000 max based on homeaffirs application at hand info. I know victoria and NSW will have the majority but no way victoria has 5000 and 8000 shared amongst other states including NSW in total applications recieved by the dept/month and it includes minor but minors will not get invite on their own. The maximum in Victoria is between 3000-3500


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

Anyone has idea about the interview progress in SA?


----------



## samareddy84 (Aug 7, 2018)

larryblackmoore said:


> I am not sure 5,000/mth in victoria is correct national range is between 10,000 to 13,000 max based on homeaffirs application at hand info. I know victoria and NSW will have the majority but no way victoria has 5000 and 8000 shared amongst other states including NSW in total applications recieved by the dept/month and it includes minor but minors will not get invite on their own. The maximum in Victoria is between 3000-3500



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

larryblackmoore said:


> I am not sure 5,000/mth in victoria is correct national range is between 10,000 to 13,000 max based on homeaffirs application at hand info. I know victoria and NSW will have the majority but no way victoria has 5000 and 8000 shared amongst other states including NSW in total applications recieved by the dept/month and it includes minor but minors will not get invite on their own. The maximum in Victoria is between 3000-3500


About 150,000 migrant visas are issued per year 
40% of those settle in VIC, 40% in NSW and 20% in the rest of the country
So the figure of 5,000 application per month for VIC is a good guess
You can draw your own conclusions 
Cheers


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

Finally I got my test date appointment. My spouse also has the test on the same date after 30 minutes to my appointment and we have a child to take care. We don't have any relations to look after the child. Will there be any issue if I reschedule my appointment to another date ? 

will the process delay if rescheduled ?

any thoughts ?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

chrp said:


> Finally I got my test date appointment. My spouse also has the test on the same date after 30 minutes to my appointment and we have a child to take care. We don't have any relations to look after the child. Will there be any issue if I reschedule my appointment to another date ?
> 
> will the process delay if rescheduled ?
> 
> any thoughts ?


No problems with rescheduling. You may even get an earlier slot.

All the best..!


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> No problems with rescheduling. You may even get an earlier slot.
> 
> All the best..!


Thanks a lot for your reply.


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

Hi All,
Does anybody recommend an app or website / resources for the Citizenship test apart from the official guide ?


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Anybody received any ceremony invite for Hume council Sep22 ceremonies?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chrp said:


> Hi All,
> Does anybody recommend an app or website / resources for the Citizenship test apart from the official guide ?


Don’t overthink 
It’s a simple test
Just read the book once
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Linqi said:


> Anyone has idea about the interview progress in SA?


Approx estimate April applicants in SA have received interview invite.


----------



## MLB_Applicant (12 mo ago)

Both myself and my wife applications got approved on 28th March 2022 . Today, I received a ceremony invitation for 17th Sept 2022(Wyndham City Council), but my wife has not received any ceremony invitation. Both the applications are linked at the time of test/interview. Can someone faced these kind of issue earlier, suggestions please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MLB_Applicant said:


> Both myself and my wife applications got approved on 28th March 2022 . Today, I received a ceremony invitation for 17th Sept 2022(Wyndham City Council), but my wife has not received any ceremony invitation. Both the applications are linked at the time of test/interview. Can someone faced these kind of issue earlier, suggestions please.


Call up the citizenship helpline 
Your wife should also get the invite
Cheers


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello Guys,

Any idea about the ceremony waiting period for "Parramatta, Strathfield, Blacktown and other councils of NSW" ?


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Not an issue
> 2. You have done the correct thing
> Cheers


Hi NB - I'm planning to apply for citizenship application. I first arrived in australia in Oct 2015 with tourist visa for a month. 

I got PR visa in May 2018 & entered australia in Sep 2018. Question, Is first entry with tourist visa can be considered as law residence date as valid visa or entry after getting PR grant will be considered? Thanks in advance.

1st entry with tourist Visa - Oct 2015
PR Grant - May 2018
Entry with PR visa - Sep 2018

Regards,
SK.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi NB - I'm planning to apply for citizenship application. I first arrived in australia in Oct 2015 with tourist visa for a month.
> 
> I got PR visa in May 2018 & entered australia in Sep 2018. Question, Is first entry with tourist visa can be considered as law residence date as valid visa or entry after getting PR grant will be considered? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


As far as I can see, you are already eligible to apply for citizenship 
Start filling the online application in Immiaccount and see if it allows you to go beyond page 6
Cheers


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello @NB ,

Any idea about the ceremony waiting period for "Parramatta, Strathfield, Blacktown and other councils of NSW" ? 

Thanks,


----------



## nvsck (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Appeared, approved and ceremony completed 😊


thanks vinodn007. Quick question - did you end up renewing the passport before the ceremony or was it ok to attend the ceremony though the indian passport was expired?


----------



## Olak (6 mo ago)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi NB - I'm planning to apply for citizenship application. I first arrived in australia in Oct 2015 with tourist visa for a month.
> 
> I got PR visa in May 2018 & entered australia in Sep 2018. Question, Is first entry with tourist visa can be considered as law residence date as valid visa or entry after getting PR grant will be considered? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


In my opinion and if I understood you correctly.
In 2015, you visited Australia for one month on a tourist visa and left afterwards.

Then you got a PR visa in May 2018 and made first entry in Sept 2018.
You become eligible to apply Sept 2022 provided you meet DHA conditions.

Please note that a tourist/visitor is not considered a resident under any circumstances.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

nvsck said:


> thanks vinodn007. Quick question - did you end up renewing the passport before the ceremony or was it ok to attend the ceremony though the indian passport was expired?


I didnot renew the passport and used my driving licence as proof of id for the ceremony!


----------



## nvsck (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> I didnot renew the passport and used my driving licence as proof of id for the ceremony!


Thank you very much for the quick and helpful reply. Appreciate it.

My wife’s passport got expired after the application was approved and we got the ceremony invitation now for next month. So was wondering if we needed to renew before the ceremony and hence the question. 

thanks again for clarification


----------



## swashah (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi all, My citizenship application is under process (submitted May 2022, Victoria) - I am planning to visit overseas for about 3 weeks. Do I need to let the department know regarding my intention to travel? If yes, what's the best way to inform them - call? thanks!!


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

swashah said:


> Hi all, My citizenship application is under process (submitted May 2022, Victoria) - I am planning to visit overseas for about 3 weeks. Do I need to let the department know regarding my intention to travel? If yes, what's the best way to inform them - call? thanks!!


Give them call and update the travel dates else upload in immi account.
To connect over call, try calling them between 9:00 - 9:10 sharp.. chances are high to connect them with minimal waiting time.


----------



## swashah (Mar 28, 2021)

rkumar_N said:


> Give them call and update the travel dates else upload in immi account.
> To connect over call, try calling them between 9:00 - 9:10 sharp.. chances are high to connect them with minimal waiting time.


Thanks rkumar_N, appreciate your suggestion - just to clarify, how to add it in immiaccount?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

nvsck said:


> Thank you very much for the quick and helpful reply. Appreciate it.
> 
> My wife’s passport got expired after the application was approved and we got the ceremony invitation now for next month. So was wondering if we needed to renew before the ceremony and hence the question.
> 
> thanks again for clarification


Congratulations on the citizenship! Go


swashah said:


> Thanks rkumar_N, appreciate your suggestion - just to clarify, how to add it in immiaccount?


just call citizenship line and let them know of the travel dates and that should suffice.do the same once you return and inform them that you are back .


----------



## swashah (Mar 28, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations on the citizenship! Go
> 
> just call citizenship line and let them know of the travel dates and that should suffice.do the same once you return and inform them that you are back .


thanks!! appreciated!!


----------



## jayng28 (Feb 23, 2017)

MLB_Applicant said:


> Both myself and my wife applications got approved on 28th March 2022 . Today, I received a ceremony invitation for 17th Sept 2022(Wyndham City Council), but my wife has not received any ceremony invitation. Both the applications are linked at the time of test/interview. Can someone faced these kind of issue earlier, suggestions please.


I applied from Wyndham Council as well, may I ask how long did it take to get approval from test date? And how do we check the status and should I expect the approval letter from DHA and should my immi account status change from Received to Approved ? I passed the test last week on 17/8 but status on Immi was still "Received".


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Friends just got received their ceremony invitations from Hume council for 13 September. Their citizenship test was on 21 March.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Looking for some guidance here. I got my Citizenship approved last month (NSW, Sydney) and awaiting my ceremony.

I am trying to move houses and I am looking for houses in the same council. Will there be an impact If i move houses whilst waiting for the ceremony?

Additionally if we move to a different council altogether will it delay the process further?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for some guidance here. I got my Citizenship approved last month (NSW, Sydney) and awaiting my ceremony.
> 
> ...


As long as you don’t move to a different council, it doesn’t matter
If you move to a different council, then it would depend on the backlog there
Cheers


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> Friends just got received their ceremony invitations from Hume council for 13 September. Their citizenship test was on 21 March.


Congratulations. !!!

Sad to see they are still processing March 22 for September ceremonies.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> Friends just got received their ceremony invitations from Hume council for 13 September. Their citizenship test was on 21 March.


Another friend also received their ceremony invite from Hume Council today. Ceremony date is 06/September and they appeared in Citizenship test on 21/March.


----------



## danp05 (Mar 4, 2021)

Guys, I'm planning to apply for the citizenship in Feb next year but I'm thinking about moving to QLD for my postgraduate study while working for a company in NSW remotely. I was granted 190 NSW. Will this impact my application? Thank you.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> Friends just got received their ceremony invitations from Hume council for 13 September. Their citizenship test was on 21 March.





bym007 said:


> Another friend also received their ceremony invite from Hume Council today. Ceremony date is 06/September and they appeared in Citizenship test on 21/March.


Wonderful - some good news for Hume Council. So it seems late March-22 approvals are attending 13th September Ceremony

Hoping early April-22 approvals will be invited to the next one on 27Sep. Fingers crossed


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Olak said:


> In my opinion and if I understood you correctly.
> In 2015, you visited Australia for one month on a tourist visa and left afterwards.
> 
> Then you got a PR visa in May 2018 and made first entry in Sept 2018.
> ...


This is incorrect. I arrived in Australia on a tourist visa and that period of time counted towards the residency requirement when applying for citizenship. It does count as long as you then get another valid visa and there isn't a gap between them.


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi All,
I am new to this community, I am planning to apply citizenship.

In my application I was asked to fill data about myself and my kids, however, i don't any information asked for wife unless a question please include any person who is not included in this application?

Do I need to submit a new application for citizenship for my wife too?

What and all required documents?

Will it be more document work as like PR?

Kindly help.

Thanks.
Techtalk.


----------



## shanlee (5 mo ago)

Has anyone in Darebin council received their citizenship ceremony invite?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

TechTalk said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this community, I am planning to apply citizenship.
> 
> In my application I was asked to fill data about myself and my kids, however, i don't any information asked for wife unless a question please include any person who is not included in this application?
> ...


Yes, your wife shall submit a separate application.


----------



## R-M (10 mo ago)

Hello Everyone

Need your help please 

It is expected that i would be invited for Online ceremony to be held on 30th August at Hume Council

i am travelling overseas this weekend which means i would be outside Australia.


My Question is although i would be overseas but the ceremony is online so can i still attend?



Kindly please comment based on past experiences 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R-M said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Need your help please
> 
> ...


Even if it’s permitted, how will you return to Australia?
Your pr will stand cancelled the moment you are sworn in
Request DHA and the council to postpone your ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

R-M said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Need your help please
> 
> ...


Whats your approval date? as far as I know the ceremony invite has been sent till 13th Sep already. How are you sure of 30th Aug at Hume Council?


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello Guys/ @NB ,

Any idea about the ceremony waiting period for "Parramatta, Strathfield, Blacktown and other councils of NSW" ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

jayng28 said:


> I applied from Wyndham Council as well, may I ask how long did it take to get approval from test date? And how do we check the status and should I expect the approval letter from DHA and should my immi account status change from Received to Approved ? I passed the test last week on 17/8 but status on Immi was still "Received".


Once approved status will change to Approved in immiaccount and you will received a letter in your immiaccount messages with the approval letter as well on your email. There is no timeline for approval post interview. It can be in 5 mins to a few weeks or a month and varies. But if everything is in place and not further checks required then usually you get the approval same day on on the next few days.


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

bym007 said:


> Those having lived in KSA, in lieu of Saudi PCC, which exit/entry stamps did you show to DHA ? Any particular ones, or did you show all stamps ?
> DHA has come back to us and asking for exit/entry stamps for my wife's application (which explains why her application was not approved yet).
> But they didn't specify whether they need a few stamps, one of each, or all stamps. They have given us 28 days to respond.
> 
> I don't necessarily want to ask them, as they will most likely respond only after 2-3 weeks.


Hello brother, 
we are in same boat, got Saudi PCC , in addition do we need to upload all the pages of Entry/Exit? stamp,

Please let me know since our interview is nearing


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

czxbnb said:


> Yes, your wife shall submit a separate application.


Thanks @czxbnb, @NB ,

Is there a way I can add my wife in my application alone or only in separate application.

Thanks 
Techtalk.


----------



## Olak (6 mo ago)

kiwifruit said:


> This is incorrect. I arrived in Australia on a tourist visa and that period of time counted towards the residency requirement when applying for citizenship. It does count as long as you then get another valid visa and there isn't a gap between them.


In that case, I stand corrected.

I had read in some other government related applications tourists are not classified as residents.


----------



## Olak (6 mo ago)

Olak said:


> Application date: 01/02/22
> Interview notfication date: 22/07/22
> Initial interview date: 09/09/22
> Rescheduled interview date: 25/07/22
> ...


Ceremony invitation date: 22/08/2022
Ceremony date: 12/09/2022


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi all,

Did anyone receive an invite to attend the ceremony at Sydney City Council in October 2022?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Indo-Australians said:


> Hello Guys/ @NB ,
> 
> Any idea about the ceremony waiting period for "Parramatta, Strathfield, Blacktown and other councils of NSW" ?


Parramatta, Blacktown and Canterbury-Bankstown have a very short wait. It's just one to two months at the moment. Bayside has come down to two months as well.


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> Parramatta, Blacktown and Canterbury-Bankstown have a very short wait. It's just one to two months at the moment. Bayside has come down to two months as well.


I am so close to Bayside.... Any news on George's River?


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone here recently invited by Camden Council (NSW) for ceremony?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Olak said:


> In that case, I stand corrected.
> 
> I had read in some other government related applications tourists are not classified as residents.


That's correct, but the government info pages are, like usual, simplifying the requirements. The actual legal text says this:



> (1) Subject to this section, for the purposes of section 21 a person satisfies the *general residence requirement *if:
> (a) the person was present in Australia for the period of 4 years immediately before the day the person made the application; and
> (b) the person was not present in Australia as an unlawful non‑citizen at any time during that 4 year period; and
> (c) the person was present in Australia as a permanent resident for the period of 12 months immediately before the day the person made the application.


So to become a citizen, you have to be present in Australia for four years, only one of which needs to be as a permanent resident. The important thing is it says "present", not "living" or "residing". If you come in on, say, a tourist or student visa, then leave Australia, then come back on a temporary or permanent visa, as long as you don't leave for more than 12 months (1A), and you don't leave for more than 90 days in the last 12 months(1B), you meet this requirement.

The original poster unfortunately doesn't meet this, because they left for three years.


----------



## [email protected] (5 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi buddy, any update on the approval? I haven't received mine. Gave the test on July 28th.


Hi , Did you receive the approval? I am still wating for approval. test date was 26th of July, Sunshine coast council.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Indo-Australians said:


> Hello Guys/ @NB ,
> 
> Any idea about the ceremony waiting period for "Parramatta, Strathfield, Blacktown and other councils of NSW" ?


Latest on Strathfield council is available in the comments section at MyImmiTracker - Canada, Australia, USA and New Zealand visas tracker


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Got my test invite today. Applied 4th Sep 21, Received invite 24 Aug 22. Test date 08 Sept 22. Brimbank council. Cheers all


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

salmoh said:


> we are in same boat, got Saudi PCC , in addition do we need to upload all the pages of Entry/Exit? stamp,


We uploaded NAATI translated copies of 3 exit/entry stamps from her passport - 2 stamps were from last year of stay in KSA (including her final exit stamp). There was one initial entry stamp. Please note NAATI translation is required for DHA to understand the stamps, as they cannot otherwise read or understand Arabic dates.

However, I am not sure why you are asking this question before the citizenship interview ? If they require any further information, they would likely bring this up during your interview or, after the interview. Otherwise, you are going to waste your money getting these documents prepared in advance.


----------



## @melb (6 mo ago)

Anyone how to apply for FOI
I want to apply for Whittlesea council and to check how many are still waiting for ceremony. 

Approval 9 July 


Thank you


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

How can I change my test centre on my application? I live in Melton but instead of putting Melbourne I put Regional, which is ballarat and further away and also a Centrelink Centre, can I change this?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

@melb said:


> Anyone how to apply for FOI
> I want to apply for Whittlesea council and to check how many are still waiting for ceremony.
> 
> Approval 9 July
> ...


The process is documented at How to make a FOI request (homeaffairs.gov.au)

Note that if they have already published the information on the disclosure log, they will reject your FOI request, so check there first.


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

At the time of my application I added my daughter had been granted PR in oversea but only activated the PR after my submission, would this affect the processing or would she be refused? The PR was only in effect after submission


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

larryblackmoore said:


> At the time of my application I added my daughter had been granted PR in oversea but only activated the PR after my submission, would this affect the processing or would she be refused? The PR was only in effect after submission


Are you referring to Australian Permanent Residency? There's no such thing as "activation" - the visa is in effect from the time of grant.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

@melb said:


> Anyone how to apply for FOI
> I want to apply for Whittlesea council and to check how many are still waiting for ceremony.
> 
> Approval 9 July


I did this a few months back. Here was my message to DHA.



Hi team,

Can you kindly provide the number of people whose application for Australian citizenship (by conferral) had been approved and who are waiting to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony conducted by the following councils in the state of Victoria ?

Thanks.


Banyule City Council
Brimbank City Council
Casey City Council
City of Melbourne
Darebin City Council
Greater Dandenong City Council
Hume City Council
Knox City Council
Whittlesea City Council
Wyndham City Council


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> Are you referring to Australian Permanent Residency? There's no such thing as "activation" - the visa is in effect from the time of grant.


Yes 'Australian Permanent Residency" approved offshore but came onshore after I have applied, though she was included in the application, the delay in arrival onshore from offshore was due to Covid and the Victoria Border Closure


----------



## BaqSyd (5 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 

I received my interview and test invite today. Here is my timeline

*Application submitted:* 16/02/2022
*Test Invite Received:* 24/08/2022 
*Interview and Test date on the letter*: 17/10/2022 but I rescheduled for 06/09/2022.
*Location:* Sydney NSW (Inner City)
*Test Location:* Parramatta 

Hope this helps! 

Cheers.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

larryblackmoore said:


> Yes 'Australian Permanent Residency" approved offshore but came onshore after I have applied, though she was included in the application, the delay in arrival onshore from offshore was due to Covid and the Victoria Border Closure


She was a permanent resident from the moment she got the grant. The "Must Not Arrive After" is not an "activation", it's a visa condition - meaning if you don't arrive before that date your visa may be cancelled. So long as she meets all the other requirements to apply, she should have no troubles.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

As an aside-

*Application submitted: *19/04/2022
*Further information requested: *31/05/2022 (PCC)
*Interview appointment received: *23/08/2022
*Test date: *16/09/2022, rescheduled online to 24/08/2022
*Location: *Brisbane City QLD

Yes, I really did reschedule to _the next day_ from when I received the invite. There were three appointments next day and five appointments two days later.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

TechTalk said:


> Thanks @czxbnb, @NB ,
> 
> Is there a way I can add my wife in my application alone or only in separate application.
> 
> ...


As someon previously already replied that your wife needs to apply separately.
All adults need to have a separate application but can apply via your ie same immiaccount. You cannot add adults to your application.


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, here is the timeline for citizenship approval. Date of application 11th may 2022. Invitations for test - 28th may 2022 Test date - 23th june 2022 at Woden centrelink . Citizenship approval - 23th august 2022 . Now waiting for ceremony 😊 Hope this help 👍


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

czxbnb said:


> I have faced same issue but it doesn’t matter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @czxbnb for your response


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Experts,
I am not sure if this is the correct thread for this question but trying my luck to get an answer 
I have a valid RRV until May 2027 and have applied for citizenship by conferral on 24th Aug 2022.

Also, I am planning to travel overseas in couple of months and have declared the same in citizenship application by mentioning proposed travel date and return date.

Hence I had two questions
1. Will I be able to travel outside Australia and return back as a permanent resident on RRV?
2. If I have already declared my travel plans in the application, do I still need to call the department and inform them about my travel plans explicitly?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

1- Yes- until you have attended the ceremony and acquired citizenship you are a PR and you already have the RRV to travel.Assuming you have a valid current passport.however if the citizenship ceremony is completed before your travel then you will need to apply for a Australian passport to depart and arrive into Australia.
2- it won’t harm to call and inform of your travel closer to the dates and also once you are back.



Brane said:


> Hello Experts,
> I am not sure if this is the correct thread for this question but trying my luck to get an answer
> I have a valid RRV until May 2027 and have applied for citizenship by conferral on 24th Aug 2022.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> 1- Yes- until you have attended the ceremony and acquired citizenship you are a PR and you already have the RRV to travel.Assuming you have a valid current passport.however if the citizenship ceremony is completed before your travel then you will need to apply for a Australian passport to depart and arrive into Australia.
> 2- it won’t harm to call and inform of your travel closer to the dates and also once you are back.


Thanks @vinodn007 for the quick revert!


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Any idea how long NsW ceremony wait is? I’m in north Sydney and was approved on 11th august. They seem to have monthly ceremonies in my council, so hoping it won’t be too long?


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

BahamaBaby said:


> Any idea how long NsW ceremony wait is? I’m in north Sydney and was approved on 11th august. They seem to have monthly ceremonies in my council, so hoping it won’t be too long?


Hi, I am also from North Sydney, and applied for Citizenship on 30-Apr-2022. Could you please share your timelines so I know when I can expect test/interview invite?


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi, I am also from North Sydney, and applied for Citizenship on 30-Apr-2022. Could you please share your timelines so I know when I can expect test/interview invite?


I applied on 18 Feb and received my letter 4th august. Brought my interview forward to august 11 and approved same day


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Any idea about the waiting time for Inner West Council?

I had my approval 22 August 2022


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Any updates on invites for Perth WA? My wife applied on 12. July 2022 and nothing so far although I heard that it was about a month or even less after application to get test invites in Perth!


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

larryblackmoore said:


> How can I change my test centre on my application? I live in Melton but instead of putting Melbourne I put Regional, which is ballarat and further away and also a Centrelink Centre, can I change this?


follow


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, Anyone received ceremony invite for Hills Shire council, NSW and what is the current wait time, thanks.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

lyc128 said:


> follow


They will allot you the nearest test center as per your address.


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> They will allot you the nearest test center as per your address.


Thanks a lot


----------



## azzafreddy (5 mo ago)

Hello, just a question. Girlfriend is a PR, applied for Citizenship in June and is outside of Australia, returning in September (total 89 days) thinking of extending for another 4-5 days (94ish days total).. I understand she wont need any police cert due to being in a different countries.

But is there any problem with being outside of Australia in general for more than 90 days whilst waiting for Citizenship application? I can't seem to find information regarding this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azzafreddy said:


> Hello, just a question. Girlfriend is a PR, applied for Citizenship in June and is outside of Australia, returning in September (total 89 days) thinking of extending for another 4-5 days (94ish days total).. I understand she wont need any police cert due to being in a different countries.
> 
> But is there any problem with being outside of Australia in general for more than 90 days whilst waiting for Citizenship application? I can't seem to find information regarding this.


After you have applied for citizenship, there is no restrictions on how many days you can live outside Australia
But you have to be in Australia for the tests , approval and citizenship ceremony
Cheers


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Hi. I applied for my citizenship on Aug 25 2022. Council is Bankstown NSW. Any ideas on the expected timeframe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> Hi. I applied for my citizenship on Aug 25 2022. Council is Bankstown NSW. Any ideas on the expected timeframe


NSW has a 4-5 months delay for test invites 
Cheers


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> Hi. I applied for my citizenship on Aug 25 2022. Council is Bankstown NSW. Any ideas on the expected timeframe


 So i can expect a test invite around january may be


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> So i can expect a test invite around january may be


That’s correct 
Cheers


----------



## Kiraa (Aug 27, 2015)

Any idea anyone of the Inner West Council waiting times?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi there,
I applied for the Australian citizenship. Today, I have been asked by the Dept. of Home Affairs to provide a penal clearance certificate because I have been outside Australia for more than 12 months in total since I was granted PR initially. Now I'm a bit confused about the duration for which I need to provide the police certificate for.
Here are the dates and duration of my trips (to only one country) sine my PR grant.


*From Date**To Date**Duration (roughly)*Initial PR Grant Date: 12 Jan 2017First Entry into Australia: 7 Oct 20179 monthsTrip outside Australia: 16 Feb 2019Trip End Date: 18 April 20192 monthsTrip outside Australia: 3 Nov 2019Trip End Date: 14 Dec 20191.5 monthsTrip outside Australia: 24 dec 2021Trip End Date: 26 Feb 20222 months*Total*14 months approx.

Now in the letter I received I have been asked to provide penal clearance certificate in the following words.



> An examination of your application and departmental records shows that you have spent
> more than 365 days overseas since you were granted permanent residence / turned
> eighteen. As a result, it is necessary for you to provide original penal clearance certificate(s)
> from the overseas country or countries where you have resided for a continuous period(s) of
> 90 days or more since you were first granted permanent residence / turned eighteen.


Now my question is


Do I need to provide a police certificate only spanning the period of 12 Jan 2017 to 07 Oct 2017 i.e. 9 months? Do I just need police certificate for a continuous period which in this case is more than 90 days?
OR

Do I have to arrange the police certificate from the initial grant date i.e. 12 Jan 2017 to the last entry date into Australia i.e. 26 Feb 2022?
OR

Do I need to include individual dates and show each trip in the certificate(s) even if the duration of any trip is not more than 2 months?
I would really appreciate guidance from anyone who has similar experience and arranged police certificate(s) for their citizenship applications.

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Believer269 said:


> Hi there,
> I applied for the Australian citizenship. Today, I have been asked by the Dept. of Home Affairs to provide a penal clearance certificate because I have been outside Australia for more than 12 months in total since I was granted PR initially. Now I'm a bit confused about the duration for which I need to provide the police certificate for.
> Here are the dates and duration of my trips (to only one country) sine my PR grant.
> 
> ...


PCC for most countries that I am aware of , don’t have any date range
It covers the entire period of your stay in the country
Which country are you from ?
Cheers


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

NB said:


> PCC for most countries that I am aware of , don’t have any date range
> It covers the entire period of your stay in the country
> Which country are you from ?
> Cheers


Pakistan. I have made multiple trips to Pakistan and the authority there asks for dates that you need clearance certificate for. So what should be the dates that I need to provide them? Is it going to be the period from grant date till now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Believer269 said:


> Pakistan. I have made multiple trips to Pakistan and the authority there asks for dates that you need clearance certificate for. So what should be the dates that I need to provide them? Is it going to be the period from grant date till now?


Ask for PCC from the date of PR grant till date
Cheers


----------



## confusedshoes (5 mo ago)

Hi there! Is there anyone here who belongs to the Moonee Valley council and have received an invitation for the ceremony? Just want to check the wait time from approval of citizenship. Thanks!


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, I recently applied for passport re-issuance at VFSGlobal (due to expire in October). It's currently processing now. How long do you think it will take to receive the new passport? Customer rep is telling close to ~ 2 months. Please advise


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

azzafreddy said:


> Hello, just a question. Girlfriend is a PR, applied for Citizenship in June and is outside of Australia, returning in September (total 89 days) thinking of extending for another 4-5 days (94ish days total).. I understand she wont need any police cert due to being in a different countries.
> 
> But is there any problem with being outside of Australia in general for more than 90 days whilst waiting for Citizenship application? I can't seem to find information regarding this.


She needs to provide Police clearance if she spends more than 90 days in any countiries other than Aus.


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

If you haven’t got approved letter for a week since passed test , should or shouldn’t call DOHA. ? Thanks all


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

louishoaustralia said:


> If you haven’t got approved letter for a week since passed test , should or shouldn’t call DOHA. ? Thanks all


Ven if you call, Doha, nothing will move
Not all applicants get approved immediately
Some even take time upto 3 months
If nothing happens in 3 months then submit a FOI to nudge the department
Cheers


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi!
Just applied for citizenship today, when could I expect a test invite?
Council is Knox City, Metro Melbourne VIC
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blomster123 said:


> Hi!
> Just applied for citizenship today, when could I expect a test invite?
> Council is Knox City, Metro Melbourne VIC
> Thanks


VIC has a 10-11 months delay in test invites 
Cheers


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

NB said:


> VIC has a 10-11 months delay in test invites
> Cheers


That's a long time. Thank you! Appreciate it


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Hi All, got my citizenship letter for test today but want an explanation on what this means?
1-The documents that were submitted with your application? are these the endorsed photography and form 1195 signed my guarantor?
2- also been asked to produce my birth certificate but cannot find the original but has an image copy of it, would this be sufficient?

Thanks you all.
My timeline is 
Arrived on 309 in November 2017
got PR Class 100 February 2020,
Applied for citizenship with my 2 under 16's kids in Nov 15th 2021 from Melton Vic but a UK citizen


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Ven if you call, Doha, nothing will move
> Not all applicants get approved immediately
> Some even take time upto 3 months
> If nothing happens in 3 months then submit a FOI to nudge the department
> Cheers


True , we got our citizenship approval after 8 weeks of the test ,immi status was showing received for 8 weeks , then received to approved .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

larryblackmoore said:


> Hi All, got my citizenship letter for test today but want an explanation on what this means?
> 1-The documents that were submitted with your application? are these the endorsed photography and form 1195 signed my guarantor?
> 2- also been asked to produce my birth certificate but cannot find the original but has an image copy of it, would this be sufficient?
> 
> ...


1. Technically you have to carry original of all documents that you have uploaded in Immiaccount 
They include birth certificate, driving license form 1195 and other documents 
2. The image copy is worthless. Pray that the Co doesn’t ask for it as is the case with most applicants 
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

larryblackmoore said:


> 2- also been asked to produce my birth certificate but cannot find the original but has an image copy of it, would this be sufficient?


No, they require all originals during the citizenship interview. They do ask for documents in a random fashion, so not all are asked to produce their birth certificates. However, if they do ask for it, and you cannot produce the originals, they would ask you to get it and appear on a future date.

When I appeared for my interview, the lady on next counter did not have her birth certificate on hand, so the officer specifically advised her to get hold of it. He then sent an email to the lady on the spot to say the same. She was returned and not allowed to sit the citizenship test either.

If I were you, I would start the process to get a duplicate birth certificate going straight away, and hope they do not ask for the birth certificate during the interview. However, if they do ask for it, you would have saved time by already requesting for it.


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone , I just want to know how do we get ceremony letter invitation by post or email . Thank you


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

amman1988deep said:


> I just want to know how do we get ceremony letter invitation by post or email


Email.


----------



## zanoa.1620 (5 mo ago)

confusedshoes said:


> Hi there! Is there anyone here who belongs to the Moonee Valley council and have received an invitation for the ceremony? Just want to check the wait time from approval of citizenship. Thanks!


 Same here, how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Ausaz (Nov 22, 2021)

Is there a limit to how many times you can reschedule your appointment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausaz said:


> Is there a limit to how many times you can reschedule your appointment?


Nope
No limit
Cheers


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi!
It says not to upload the same document several times. In my case, a photo of my passport covers 3 required sections. (present country of citizenship, first arrival in Aus and document incl photo and signature). So I only uploaded my passport under the last mentioned. But when I go to proceed it says:
"Not all required evidence has been provided.
The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application."

So should I ignore this message since the same document covers the same thing, or should I just upload my passport 3 times so I don't receive this message?
thanks


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Param27 said:


> These are Australia wide numbers. Here we get monthly received application numbers. Someone has been maintaining monthly numbers for last 1+ years in attached list.
> View attachment 101842
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Could you please share the link or updated sheet to get the latest data.

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

blomster123 said:


> Hi!
> Just applied for citizenship today, when could I expect a test invite?
> Council is Knox City, Metro Melbourne VIC
> Thanks


currently the waiting period is 9.5 months. The waiting period back in July was 12 month and in April was 14 months.
Expected to drop a month every month. 
In your case, you would wait 5 months and get it in Feb if not before


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please share the link or updated sheet to get the latest data.
> 
> ...


I did some analysis on actual interview appointments vs application date. Backwards and future looking.
i know it is optimistic but who knows.


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

Thank you , I got mine yesterday for 16 September 2022.


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Wd2022 said:


> currently the waiting period is 9.5 months. The waiting period back in July was 12 month and in April was 14 months.
> Expected to drop a month every month.
> In your case, you would wait 5 months and get it in Feb if not before


Awesome thanks, lets hope that's the case!


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

blomster123 said:


> Hi!
> It says not to upload the same document several times. In my case, a photo of my passport covers 3 required sections. (present country of citizenship, first arrival in Aus and document incl photo and signature). So I only uploaded my passport under the last mentioned. But when I go to proceed it says:
> "Not all required evidence has been provided.
> The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application."
> ...


Anyone know?
And a bonus question, when it says "First arrival in Aus, evidence of" Should I also include the stamp in my passport? Or is that just unnecessary? Thanks


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

amman1988deep said:


> Thank you , I got mine yesterday for 16 September 2022.


Is that the ceremony in canberra? 
i gave my test on 4th Aug at Woden Centrelink and haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi all,I received an invitation to the citizenship ceremony on October 18, 2022.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Kiran_K said:


> Hi all,I received an invitation to the citizenship ceremony on October 18, 2022.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wooww congratulations,,, it looks quite early for Oct invitation,, more than 6 weeks... Is it quite normal in your council, if you have been following others??
can you please also share your timeline and council??


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> Wooww congratulations,,, it looks quite early for Oct invitation,, more than 6 weeks... Is it quite normal in your council, if you have been following others??
> can you please also share your timeline and council??


Hello Kamalendra, I'm not sure if this is normal or not, but the next ceremony date in my council is October 18, 2022.

My timeline:
Application submitted: December 26,2021.
Test//interview/Approved: May 14,2022.
Ceremony invites: August 31,2022.
Council: City of Sydney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

manu92 said:


> Is that the ceremony in canberra?
> i gave my test on 4th Aug at Woden Centrelink and haven’t heard back yet.


I gave mine on July 28th (Centrelink, Charlestown, NSW), but still no outcome from DOHA. Looks like a minimum of month wait time.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

hi guys is anyone waiting for citizenship ceremony of brimbank council Victoria on 15th sep or anyone got invited already ?


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

manu92 said:


> Is that the ceremony in canberra?
> i gave my test on 4th Aug at Woden Centrelink and haven’t heard back yet.
> Yes , we had test in woden centrelink too nd we got approval after 8 weeks . Thank you


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

Yes , we had test in woden centrelink too nd we got approval after 8 weeks . Thank you


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All, 

can you please share from where I can do photograph for India oci application in Sydney.

It asks to upload photo prior to visiting vfs office.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can you please share from where I can do photograph for India oci application in Sydney.
> 
> It asks to upload photo prior to visiting vfs office.


Any photographer who does passport photos, will be aware of the Indian passport photo requirements 
Just tell him that you need for Indian passport and ask for digital and printed photos
Cheers


----------



## xmcitz (8 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I'm wating in Melbourne City Council and the next ceremony date is 21 September. For the last two ceremonies in Melbourne City Council, they cleared backlog until late-May this year, so I expect to get invitation to the upcoming ceremony, my approval date is 22 June. From yesterday, I found that there was one applicant said she received the invitation to the 21 Sep from DoHA, but still no updates for me and other people who got approval in June.

Does anyone know if invitations to a ceremony are sent by DoHA at the same date and time to all participants? Will DoHA send invitations to participants in the same ceremony on different dates? For example, if I know someone has received the ceremony invitation but I did not receive that, does it means I am not on the list of participants for the certain ceremony?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xmcitz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm wating in Melbourne City Council and the next ceremony date is 21 September. For the last two ceremonies in Melbourne City Council, they cleared backlog until late-May this year, so I expect to get invitation to the upcoming ceremony, my approval date is 22 June. From yesterday, I found that there was one applicant said she received the invitation to the 21 Sep from DoHA, but still no updates for me and other people who got approval in June.
> 
> ...


DHA gives priority to applicants in ceremonies who have delayed approval 
So you can never be sure when you will get invited
Cheers


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Any photographer who does passport photos, will be aware of the Indian passport photo requirements
> Just tell him that you need for Indian passport and ask for digital and printed photos
> Cheers


Thanks @NB .

Helpful as always


----------



## adi1012 (5 mo ago)

Hello experts,

Thank you for your valuable help and advice as always. As I prepare to finally lodge my application, I have the following set of questions.

1. Are we required to or would it be helpful to upload Medicare card scan with the application? 

2. Do we need to upload any name change documents (marriage certificate/affidavits/Statutory declarations) for parents along with the application? e.g. for mother's name changed after marriage.

3. My father's name has a different first name spelling in my birth certificate as against in my class 10th passing certificate, passport, National Identity card and all Australian documents e.g. bank statements, medicare card, student id card, TFN etc. Would it be helpful to add a statutory declaration of my father (as one and the same person having different name spellings) along with the application (although I have declared it under the "Parent details" section of my application)?

I have mentioned and uploaded my class 10th passing certificate as evidence of DOB and birth name under the relevant section of the document instead of my birth certificate for the above reason. The birth certificate could be uploaded as additional supporting docs I reckon.

Thank you and kind regards,

Adl


----------



## rajeevpai2 (4 mo ago)

Hi guys is anyone waiting for *citizenship ceremony* of *Melton Council *Victoria on *22th September* or anyone got invited already? If so, could you share your approval date.

My approval was on June 17.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can you please share from where I can do photograph for India oci application in Sydney.
> 
> It asks to upload photo prior to visiting vfs office.


Hi Rajeev. I suggest your nearby Officeworks. Recently, my photo (from AusPost) has been rejected by VFS Global Sydney. I had to re-take another once at OfficeWorks and all good. Wasted $20


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello Guys,

Sorry I have a question which is not related to the Citizenship application but related to the things we have to do after getting the citizenship.

I have some SIPs (doing through normal Indian saving account), some amounts in Indian bank (in NRE account) and Provident fund back in India. 

After getting the citizenship what is the best way to get the money without paying much of taxes.

Also, can we have normal saving account (kind of NRO) or NRE account even after getting the citizenship?

Please provide your valuable suggestions.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi Rajeev. I suggest your nearby Officeworks. Recently, my photo (from AusPost) has been rejected by VFS Global Sydney. I had to re-take another once at OfficeWorks and all good. Wasted $20


Okay, Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

hi guys is anyone waiting for citizenship ceremony of brimbank council Victoria on 15th sep or anyone got invited already


----------



## BaqSyd (5 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I passed the test yesterday 01/09/2022, I emailed the NSW Ceremonies team at Home Affairs as soon as I got home requesting that I wanted to be considered for the ceremony to be held on 18 October at the City of Sydney (my council) 

This is the response in case anyone from City of Sydney is wondering about their ceremony. 

_*I just want to start by saying congratulations on being approved for your citizenship on the 01/09/2022. I appreciate you reaching out in regards to being considered by The Department to participate in a ceremony with City of Sydney for the 18/10/2022.*_
* 
Unfortunately we are unable to advise you or accommodate you in your request. Ceremony allocations for conferees usually take around six to eight months post approval date. Furthermore is also dependent on the capacity of your local council and The Department.

If you have reasons to believe an urgent ceremony should be granted to you and that you meet the criteria of an urgent ceremony to be granted, please send a reply email stating your case attaching any documentation or evidence which could possibly help your case.

I hope this information helps

Regards,

Jacob
Citizenship Officer | NSW Ceremonies Team
Citizenship Program Delivery Branch I Citizenship Division
Social Cohesion and Citizenship Group
Department of Home Affairs
E: *_*[email protected]*_


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Dear all,

I have some questions about the citizenship ceremony and I would appreciate a response to my questions below:

1. My citizenship ceremony is on 18th October 2022 and I want to visit my home country. Is there a legal requirement to quarantine after my return?

2.If I take RRV for my visit, can they hold my ceremony even if I have already accepted the invite?

Thank you in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiran_K said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have some questions about the citizenship ceremony and I would appreciate a response to my questions below:
> 
> ...


1. There is no quarantine for covid now for international travelers
2. You need to be physically present for ceremony. If you are not present, you will get invited again in due course
Cheers


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. There is no quarantine for covid now for international travelers
> 2. You need to be physically present for ceremony. If you are not present, you will get invited again in due course
> Cheers


Thank you very much,NB. I appreciate it: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Got Approval, Parramatta Council

Time Lines:
Applied : 20th March 2022 
Test Invite : 16th Aug 2022 
Test Date : 27 Sep 2022
Test Preponed
Date : 02 Sep 2022
Approval Date : 02 Sep 2022


----------



## rajeevpai2 (4 mo ago)

Hi guys is anyone waiting for *citizenship ceremony* of *Melton Council *Victoria on *22th September* or anyone got invited already? If so, could you share your approval date.

My approval was on June 17.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I was just wondering brimbank council ceremony is on 15th sep I haven’t got invited yet today is 2nd sep so is there any chance I can still get invited in 13 days or I just start looking forward to next one?
Is there any time frame they sent invite 2 weeks or 4 weeks ago or it’s just random?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I was just wondering brimbank council ceremony is on 15th sep I haven’t got invited yet today is 2nd sep so is there any chance I can still get invited in 13 days or I just start looking forward to next one?
> Is there any time frame they sent invite 2 weeks or 4 weeks ago or it’s just random?
> Thanks


Generally the invites are sent 4 weeks in advance 
If there are cancellations or increase in capacity, they may send additional invites 
Cheers


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Generally the invites are sent 4 weeks in advance
> If there are cancellations or increase in capacity, they may send additional invites
> Cheers


thanks mateI just wanna your suggestion in my case
I was invited for ceremony on 10 Aug then ceremony got canceled and after that I updated my new address in immi account and my previous council had 2 ceremonies after cancelation but didn’t get invited again that what you suggest I should give a call to department and find out what’s going on ? did they change my council and invite gonna come from new council ?
And it gonna take another 3 month?
What you suggest how should I go with that ?
Thanks so much


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Jatinder1991 said:


> thanks mateI just wanna your suggestion in my case
> I was invited for ceremony on 10 Aug then ceremony got canceled and after that I updated my new address in immi account and my previous council had 2 ceremonies after cancelation but didn’t get invited again that what you suggest I should give a call to department and find out what’s going on ? did they change my council and invite gonna come from new council ?
> And it gonna take another 3 month?
> What you suggest how should I go with that ?
> Thanks so much


Your ceremony is always at your _local_ council, if they're not banned from running them. Hence when you changed your address, you were removed from your old council's backlog and added to the new council's. Noone's entirely sure if you get slotted into the new backlog by date or just put at the end (I think it's by date, personally).

If you've reached the point you're actually getting a ceremony invite, it's a mistake to change your address unless you can't get to your old place to attend.

If you only had to wait 3 months by the way, you're lucky. Most councils are 6-12 months plus.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

kyanar said:


> Your ceremony is always at your _local_ council, if they're not banned from running them. Hence when you changed your address, you were removed from your old council's backlog and added to the new council's. Noone's entirely sure if you get slotted into the new backlog by date or just put at the end (I think it's by date, personally).
> 
> If you've reached the point you're actually getting a ceremony invite, it's a mistake to change your address unless you can't get to your old place to attend.
> 
> ...


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> No, they require all originals during the citizenship interview. They do ask for documents in a random fashion, so not all are asked to produce their birth certificates. However, if they do ask for it, and you cannot produce the originals, they would ask you to get it and appear on a future date.
> 
> When I appeared for my interview, the lady on next counter did not have her birth certificate on hand, so the officer specifically advised her to get hold of it. He then sent an email to the lady on the spot to say the same. She was returned and not allowed to sit the citizenship test either.
> 
> If I were you, I would start the process to get a duplicate birth certificate going straight away, and hope they do not ask for the birth certificate during the interview. However, if they do ask for it, you would have saved time by already requesting for it.


What if the birth certificate is lost? As documents are only issued once, how do one get around it? Would one citizenship be denied? or can I call DOHA and ask what to do in that instance if your birth certificate is lost. Thanks


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Anyone here waiting for the Cumberland council NSW ceremony. Or if anyone recently invited for the ceremony. Please share their timeline.
Thanks


----------



## sg17889 (Feb 7, 2016)

Still too early , however, do share here if your application was approved in August 2022 or after and you have also received an invite to attend the ceremony in City of Sydney council?


----------



## Olak (6 mo ago)

Ami150 said:


> Anyone here waiting for the Cumberland council NSW ceremony. Or if anyone recently invited for the ceremony. Please share their timeline.
> Thanks


In my opinion, Cumberland ceremony invites are approx 4 weeks from test approval date.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

@vinodn007 Hi Vinod/guys, I request some information. We are still awaiting approval on our citizenship application. After we apply for an Australian passport, are we allowed to travel overseas (out of Australia) with our Indian passport? Please clarify. Eager to hear back,


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

gsaianandh said:


> @vinodn007 Hi Vinod/guys, I request some information. We are still awaiting approval on our citizenship application. After we apply for an Australian passport, are we allowed to travel overseas (out of Australia) with our Indian passport? Please clarify. Eager to hear back,


No, once you have attended a citizenship ceremony, you need an Australian Passport to travel


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

darktranquillity said:


> No, once you have attended a citizenship ceremony, you need an Australian Passport to travel


I wasn't aware of this. How long does it take to receive an Australian passport after applying?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

darktranquillity said:


> No, once you have attended a citizenship ceremony, you need an Australian Passport to travel


That's not entirely true, depending on your other country of citizenship. You're supposed to enter and exit Australia with your Australian passport (you can do it without it, but you'll have problems with airline checkin etc so yeah, don't). But once you're outside Australia you can enter and exit _other_ countries using whatever passport you like - or in some cases are required to. For example a New Zealander would need a New Zealand passport to enter and exit New Zealand, and an American would need a United States passport to enter and exit the United States.


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Dear all, is it mandatory to be fully vaccinated (i.e. 2 doses plus booster) against COVID-19 before attending the citizenship ceremony physically? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiran_K said:


> Dear all, is it mandatory to be fully vaccinated (i.e. 2 doses plus booster) against COVID-19 before attending the citizenship ceremony physically?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check the local council rules
Cheers


----------



## DB2313 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi
I have delivered a baby 3 weeks ago. Should I add my baby details in my citizenship application.
Status of my application: Received (applied on 24 May 2022)

Applied for Evidence of citizenship certificate for my baby.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DB2313 said:


> Hi
> I have delivered a baby 3 weeks ago. Should I add my baby details in my citizenship application.
> Status of my application: Received (applied on 24 May 2022)
> 
> ...


You can’t add your baby to your application nor is there any need
He is already a citizen by birth
As a matter of abundant caution, you can upload a word document giving details of the baby birth mentoring that it’s just for information and not to be added in the application 
Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

Few of the posts indicate that processing times are reducing. Is it true? May I know current processing time for interview for NSW, Parramatta. I applied in 1st week of May(NSW, Parramatta), when can I expect the interview invite.

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Few of the posts indicate that processing times are reducing. Is it true? May I know current processing time for interview for NSW, Parramatta. I applied in 1st week of May(NSW, Parramatta), when can I expect the interview invite.
> 
> ...


In Aug, NSW invited applicants from almost Mid Feb till Mar end,,, as per immitracker.


----------



## adi1012 (5 mo ago)

adi1012 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Thank you for your valuable help and advice as always. As I prepare to finally lodge my application, I have the following set of questions.
> 
> ...


Hello experts,


Any advice on my previous (quoted) request would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Kind regards,

Adl


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> I wasn't aware of this. How long does it take to receive an Australian passport after applying?


I am reposting this question again. Can someone please respond? A rough estimation is fine.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

larryblackmoore said:


> can I call DOHA and ask what to do in that instance if your birth certificate is lost.


I think you should call them to check. Also, if you state your current citizenship and country of birth, someone may be able to advise based on their experience. For example, I think some people with Indian background were able to show their High School certificates with date of birth as an alternate document. It depends on the country.


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> I think you should call them to check. Also, if you state your current citizenship and country of birth, someone may be able to advise based on their experience. For example, I think some people with Indian background were able to show their High School certificates with date of birth as an alternate document. It depends on the country.


Thanks, I called DOHA today and they say a statutory declaration that it is missing is sufficient which I have done. I have a British passport though was born in Nigeria with my dob and british naturalisation document with my dob. that is all I will take, but hopefully they dont ask. I am covered.


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

For my spouses application,
On spouses passport , mothers name is the post marriage name i.e ABC YYY
Her mothers passport, which was used to travel to Australia is in the mothers maiden name i.e ABC XXX

Will this be a problem ?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

DB2313 said:


> Hi
> I have delivered a baby 3 weeks ago. Should I add my baby details in my citizenship application.
> Status of my application: Received (applied on 24 May 2022)
> 
> ...


Your baby is already an Australian citizen so you cannot include your baby in your citizenship application.
Instead, you shall apply evidence of citizenship for your baby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea of the Hills shire council ceremony backlog, thanks.


----------



## Ausaz (Nov 22, 2021)

Dear Indians - For the citizenship interview do they ask you for your aadhar or pan card? Has anyone been asked that?


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi All,

I've recently received my invitation for my citizenship test. Can anyone recommend a good resource for studying for the test, please?

Thanks!


----------



## Fir (4 mo ago)

Ausaz said:


> Dear Indians - For the citizenship interview do they ask you for your aadhar or pan card? Has anyone been asked that?


For my citizenship interview, I was asked to provide Birth Certificate. I have already provided the cert from embassy on the basis of passport. The interviewer politely said that if its based on the passport, then its of no use. The rationale asking for other documents supporting birth date is to ensure that the no changes have been made on date of birth. DOB is paramount to identify individuals and their activity. Hence she asked for SSLC certificate which i showed and that sufficed. she did mention that PAN card may also be used to identify DOB. However no reference to aadhaar was made. SSLC certificate is what they are after in lieu for birth certificate and proves that no deliberate changes to dob has been made since. Hope this helps.


----------



## adi1012 (5 mo ago)

Chelsea-sim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've recently received my invitation for my citizenship test. Can anyone recommend a good resource for studying for the test, please?
> 
> Thanks!





https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/our-common-bond


The Australian citizenship test resource booklet _Australian Citizenship: Our Common Bond _is available for download. It has all the information you need to help you pass the test.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

So I am going to be active again in this forum 
Applied today for ctzship , lets see when they send test date , I hope NSW is faster than others.


----------



## Kashi kashi (11 mo ago)

Mental said:


> Passed my Citizenship test 100% test was at Centrelink will have to wait for approval


Can you share your timeline please?


----------



## @melb (6 mo ago)

Any one received invitation for Whittlesea council for September ? If yes when is the approval. Please reply
Thank you


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

Ausaz said:


> Dear Indians - For the citizenship interview do they ask you for your aadhar or pan card? Has anyone been asked that?
> Hello , no they did not ask bcoz when we fill application mentioned don’t have Aadhar card . For me nd my husband they just check license nothing else no interview even though . Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

You can be asked to produce any or all the original documents that you have uploaded during application 
Generally due to covid, only current address proof and birth certificate are checked for most applicants 
Cheers


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> I am reposting this question again. Can someone please respond? A rough estimation is fine.


I got this answer from Home Affairs. 6 weeks for normal processing. Less than a week if priority (additional fees apply)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> I got this answer from Home Affairs. 6 weeks for normal processing. Less than a week if priority (additional fees apply)


This is the standard reply
But actually applicants have been waiting for even 6 months for a passport especially first time applicants and kids
It’s a complete mess
Go on Facebook and read the horrible stories how people had to cancel tickets although they applied for passports several months in advance
Cheers


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Anyone waiting in ACT for approval after test? How long is the wait at the moment? I had my test on 4th August and still waiting for approval.


----------



## Ausaz (Nov 22, 2021)

Fir said:


> For my citizenship interview, I was asked to provide Birth Certificate. I have already provided the cert from embassy on the basis of passport. The interviewer politely said that if its based on the passport, then its of no use. The rationale asking for other documents supporting birth date is to ensure that the no changes have been made on date of birth. DOB is paramount to identify individuals and their activity. Hence she asked for SSLC certificate which i showed and that sufficed. she did mention that PAN card may also be used to identify DOB. However no reference to aadhaar was made. SSLC certificate is what they are after in lieu for birth certificate and proves that no deliberate changes to dob has been made since. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply. I also have a birth certificate based off my passport issued by the embassy which I used when I applied for PR and also for citizenship application. I don’t have an aadhar card either. On my pan card the name of my dad is a little misspelt. My 10th class (ICSE) doesn’t have father’s name on it. 
I wonder if this is going to be an issue? Is there a way we can get birth certificate made in Melbourne? 

Also just fyi the interviews post 2pm at 2 Lonsdale st, Melbourne got cancelled today.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

NB said:


> This is the standard reply
> But actually applicants have been waiting for even 6 months for a passport especially first time applicants and kids
> It’s a complete mess
> Go on Facebook and read the horrible stories how people had to cancel tickets although they applied for passports several months in advance
> Cheers


Is there a group on Facebook tracking Passport applications ?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Ausaz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I also have a birth certificate based off my passport issued by the embassy which I used when I applied for PR and also for citizenship application. I don’t have an aadhar card either. On my pan card the name of my dad is a little misspelt. My 10th class (ICSE) doesn’t have father’s name on it.
> I wonder if this is going to be an issue? Is there a way we can get birth certificate made in Melbourne?
> 
> Also just fyi the interviews post 2pm at 2 Lonsdale st, Melbourne got cancelled today.


Parents name was not on my SSLC cert too.
But I did not have any issue with that during my interview in Parramatta....


----------



## jayng28 (Feb 23, 2017)

Im based in Vic, applied October 21, Test on 17/8/22, just got approval today 6/9, after 3 weeks, hopefully got in a Ceremony this year 2022. Good luck guys


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

Hi , we had test at Woden nd got approval after 8 weeks ! 


manu92 said:


> Anyone waiting in ACT for approval after test? How long is the wait at the moment? I had my test on 4th August and still waiting for approval.


----------



## Chelsea-sim (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi again,

For citizenship interview do you need to provide hard copies of all documents? Including birth certificate? 

Thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Chelsea-sim said:


> For citizenship interview do you need to provide hard copies of all documents? Including birth certificate?


You need to carry "originals" of all documents, that have been uploaded as part of the citizenship application. The case officer may ask to see some or all of them randomly.

HTH


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 
I got an invitation for my citizenship ceremony
Applied citizenship September 2021
Test and interview on 22 June' 2022
Approved on 6th August ' 2022
Ceremony on 28th September'2022
Good luck all,👍


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gillz said:


> Applied citizenship September 2021
> Test and interview on 22 June' 2022
> Approved on 6th August ' 2022
> Ceremony on 28th September'2022


Congratulations!

On a side note, you do know this information is incomplete without mentioning your state/council?


----------



## Gillz (6 mo ago)

Wagga Wagga, NSW


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi guys I’ve a quick query - I recently moved and will be updating the Department with my new address. Do you guys know if changing my address will push me to the back of the ceremony “queue”, or will my place in the “queue” be retained? My application was approved on 4 July 2022. Many thanks!


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

federationfreak said:


> Hi guys I’ve a quick query - I recently moved and will be updating the Department with my new address. Do you guys know if changing my address will push me to the back of the ceremony “queue”, or will my place in the “queue” be retained? My application was approved on 4 July 2022. Many thanks!


you'd be hold back to the end in your new address council. 
keep in mind to ring them after you submitted the address changing, otherwise they might just forget you for quite a while.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

EricTang said:


> you'd be hold back to the end in your new address council.
> keep in mind to ring them after you submitted the address changing, otherwise they might just forget you for quite a while.


lol I saw u on oursteps forum


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

EricTang said:


> you'd be hold back to the end in your new address council.
> keep in mind to ring them after you submitted the address changing, otherwise they might just forget you for quite a while.


Sorry — just to clarify, do you mean to say that I’ll be pushed all the way to the back of the line for my new council? As in, people who’re approved after 4 July 2022 in my new council will now be placed ahead of me? And when you say ring “them”, do you mean ring Home Affairs, or ring the council? Thanks!


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

federationfreak said:


> Sorry — just to clarify, do you mean to say that I’ll be pushed all the way to the back of the line for my new council? As in, people who’re approved after 4 July 2022 in my new council will now be placed ahead of me? And when you say ring “them”, do you mean ring Home Affairs, or ring the council? Thanks!


Home Affairs controls the queue, so definitely them. Don't know the answer to your other question, but speculate yes.


----------



## Fir (4 mo ago)

Ausaz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I also have a birth certificate based off my passport issued by the embassy which I used when I applied for PR and also for citizenship application. I don’t have an aadhar card either. On my pan card the name of my dad is a little misspelt. My 10th class (ICSE) doesn’t have father’s name on it.
> I wonder if this is going to be an issue? Is there a way we can get birth certificate made in Melbourne?
> 
> Also just fyi the interviews post 2pm at 2 Lonsdale st, Melbourne got cancelled today.


Hi,
I believe that they are not after your dad's misspelt name, just your DOB. Do not mention the misspelt name. Secondly, they do accept your original Indian driving license as proof of DOB. Hope this helps.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Does anyone have any idea of the Hills shire council ceremony backlog, thanks.


Answering my own question, I have received ceremony invitation for Oct 17th. My test date was 14th July, approved same day, applied on 06th Dec 2021.


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

EricTang said:


> you'd be hold back to the end in your new address council. keep in mind to ring them after you submitted the address changing, otherwise they might just forget you for quite a while.


 You


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

federationfreak said:


> Hi guys I’ve a quick query - I recently moved and will be updating the Department with my new address. Do you guys know if changing my address will push me to the back of the ceremony “queue”, or will my place in the “queue” be retained? My application was approved on 4 July 2022. Many thanks!


You will be similar to 4 July 2022 approved people in the new council.
If the new address has passed that date, then you will be No.1 in the queue ..
the queue is based on approval date regardless where you got the approval. 
I know some people moved to a faster coiluncil and got an appointment the next day.


----------



## Ausaz (Nov 22, 2021)

Fir said:


> Hi,
> I believe that they are not after your dad's misspelt name, just your DOB. Do not mention the misspelt name. Secondly, they do accept your original Indian driving license as proof of DOB. Hope this helps.


I had my interview today and the 10th grade certificate worked. Got approved in a few hours. Now the wait for the ceremony starts. Thank you and thanks everyone on this forum - you guys are great and super helpful!

Timeline:
State: Victoria 
Council: Hume city
Applied: November 21, 2021
Approved: September 7, 2022

Any idea where Hume council is with the ceremonies? Which approved months are being invited currently?


----------



## DB2313 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi
Which month applications are invited for test in NSW?
In immitracker last invite fot test is Mar 25, so no one got test invite after that?

I have applied on Apr 24th, Camden Council. Any rough dates or month when will the next test invite be?

Thanks


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

DB2313 said:


> Hi
> Which month applications are invited for test in NSW?
> In immitracker last invite fot test is Mar 25, so no one got test invite after that?
> 
> ...


Saw a case end of Aug - invite for 08 Apr 2022 in Sydney city council in FB Fair Go group. Haven’t noticed any movement in Sep though


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys is anyone waiting for Melton council ceremony my approval date is 10 may 2022 ?
Is anyone know Melton council currently waiting time ?
Thnx


----------



## rajeevpai2 (4 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys is anyone waiting for Melton council ceremony my approval date is 10 may 2022 ?
> Is anyone know Melton council currently waiting time ?
> Thnx


Hi Jatinder,
From what I know it is roughly 4-5months. But they are processing the ceremonies faster as they held massive ceremonies in August and they are also doing the same for September.
I am also waiting for Melton council ceremony. My approval date is June 17.
Someone who got approved on April 21 was invited to ceremony on Aug 23. So there is high likelihood of you receiving the invite for September.
For what I see the council has updated the ceremony dates for September day before yesterday. So I am guessing, they might send the invites by this week.
Do let me know if you receive the invite and which date and time as they are having 6 ceremonies in September. I am hopeful of getting the invite as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

rajeevpai2 said:


> Hi Jatinder,
> From what I know it is roughly 4-5months. But they are processing the ceremonies faster as they held massive ceremonies in August and they are also doing the same for September.
> I am also waiting for Melton council ceremony. My approval date is June 17.
> For what I see the council has updated the ceremony dates for September day before yesterday. So I am guessing, they might send the invites by this week.
> Do let me know if you receive the invite and which date and time as they are having 6 ceremonies in September. I am hopeful of getting the invite as well. Fingers crossed.


I will let you know hopefully we will get invited very soon. Stay in touch man good luck 🤞


----------



## rajeevpai2 (4 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> I will let you know hopefully we will get invited very soon. Stay in touch man good luck 🤞


Just so you know, Someone who got approved on April 21 was invited to ceremony on Aug 23. So there is high likelihood of you receiving the invite for September.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

rajeevpai2 said:


> Just so you know, Someone who got approved on April 21 was invited to ceremony on Aug 23. So there is high likelihood of you receiving the invite for September.


Thnx bud willlet you know once I got


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Woot. I actually have a useful timeline now:

Council: Brisbane City (QLD)
Application Date: 19 Apr 2022
Request for Documents: 31 May 2022 (PCC)
Appointment Letter: 23 Aug 2022
Appointment Completed: 24 Aug 2022
Approval Date: 8 Sep 2022

Now the real wait starts I guess.


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

Wd2022 said:


> You will be similar to 4 July 2022 approved people in the new council.
> If the new address has passed that date, then you will be No.1 in the queue ..
> the queue is based on approval date regardless where you got the approval.
> I know some people moved to a faster coiluncil and got an appointment the next day.


Thanks so much for this! Has anyone from Bayside Council (NSW) who’s been approved in the last couple of months received an invite for a citizenship ceremony yet?


----------



## Proxynproxy (4 mo ago)

NSW, Sydney, Applied on 21 April 2022
Got a letter on 24th August 2022.

Thank you for submitting an application for Australian Citizenship. You will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available. You will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of your appointment.

What is next? Any approx time for appointment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Proxynproxy said:


> NSW, Sydney, Applied on 21 April 2022
> Got a letter on 24th August 2022.
> 
> Thank you for submitting an application for Australian Citizenship. You will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available. You will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of your appointment.
> ...


Test invites in NSW have a 4-5 months delay generally
You should be getting it any day now
Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

NB said:


> Test invites in NSW have a 4-5 months delay generally
> You should be getting it any day now
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Is the 4-5 months thing true for Parramatta test center as well in NSW?

Thanks

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is the 4-5 months thing true for Parramatta test center as well in NSW?
> 
> ...


Yes
But if your case has any red flags, it maybe delayed
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

RIP Her Majesty.

While I feel sad about her peaceful demise this morning, I wonder whether there will be any delays to the DHA ceremonies.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

bym007 said:


> RIP Her Majesty.
> 
> While I feel sad about her peaceful demise this morning, I wonder whether there will be any delays to the DHA ceremonies.


There is one official day of mourning, however it is not a declared holiday. So it should all be business as usual and there should not be any issues with Citizenship ceremonies.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> There is one official day of mourning, however it is not a declared holiday. So it should all be business as usual and there should not be any issues with Citizenship ceremonies.


Passports, however, may be a different story. The cover page of the passport refers to Her Majesty The Queen, and will likely need changes.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

kyanar said:


> Passports, however, may be a different story. The cover page of the passport refers to Her Majesty The Queen, and will likely need changes.


Well spotted.

There are new R spec series passports being manufactured currently for imminent rollout. Lets see if they will stop their production now to adjust the design. This may take a while though.


----------



## rajeevpai2 (4 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Thnx bud willlet you know once I got


Hi Jatinder,
I received my citizenship ceremony invite letter today for 27 September.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

rajeevpai2 said:


> I received my citizenship ceremony invite letter today for 27 September.


Which council ?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

bym007 said:


> Which council ?


Based on their post history, Melton, Victoria.


----------



## Dip2k4 (4 mo ago)

Hi guys are anyone waiting for citizenship ceremony from City of Moonee Valley, Victoria or anyone been invited for the ceremony? If so, could you please share the timeline. I have got my citizenship approval on 10th June.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

bym007 said:


> RIP Her Majesty.
> 
> While I feel sad about her peaceful demise this morning, I wonder whether there will be any delays to the DHA ceremonies.



Hi
Did u receive invite for ceremony..looking for an update for hume council.. i remember ur wife being approved later than u.. so if linked does she get invited with u or u have to wait according to her date?? Have similar situation.. Thanks..


----------



## Melton2022 (4 mo ago)

Sharing the timeline for Melton City Council, VIC Test and Approval date: 3 June 2022 Ceremony date: 27 September 2022 Hope this information is useful for everyone who is waiting for ceremony in Melton. Best of luck.


----------



## Melton2022 (4 mo ago)

Sharing the timeline for Melton City Council, VIC
Test and Approval date: 3 June 2022
Ceremony date: 27 September 2022
Hope this information is useful for everyone who is waiting for ceremony in Melton. Best of luck.


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

Melton2022 said:


> Sharing the timeline for Melton City Council, VIC
> Test and Approval date: 3 June 2022
> Ceremony date: 27 September 2022
> Hope this information is useful for everyone who is waiting for ceremony in Melton. Best of luck.


Congratulations, if you don't mind in which ceremony of the 3 on that day just to make some calculations as I am waiting too


----------



## Melton2022 (4 mo ago)

FD83 said:


> Congratulations, if you don't mind in which ceremony of the 3 on that day just to make some calculations as I am waiting too


 The middle one. 1 pm


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

Melton2022 said:


> The middle one. 1 pm


 Congratulations again finally the long waiting is over


----------



## Cytosol (4 mo ago)

Hi All,
I am currently in the process of filling up my application form for Citizenship by conferral and had the below questions:

I first entered Australia as a PR on Sept 2018, stayed here for 3 weeks at a hotel and then travelled back home in the end of Sept. I then came back to Aus in early November, stayed at a hotel for a week in the same hotel to find accommodation before moving into my “residence” in Australia. Between September to November, I did have a PO box through Aus Post rented out to receive ATO letters, medicare card etc.
My question is on the *“residential address in the last 5 years”:*

Do I enter it as home country till early Sept2018, then hotel and then home country between end of Sept to early November, followed by my 1st place of proper residence in Australia?
Or do I just enter it as home country- hotel- AusPost PO box- Aus residence?


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

rajeevpai2 said:


> Hi Jatinder,
> I received my citizenship ceremony invite letter today for 27 September.


Congratulations


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Cytosol said:


> Do I enter it as home country till early Sept2018, then hotel and then home country between end of Sept to early November, followed by my 1st place of proper residence in Australia?
> Or do I just enter it as home country- hotel- AusPost PO box- Aus residence?


Your residential address is _never_ a PO Box. Nor is a hotel. It is where you _live_.

List only places where you actually lived. This will be your home country address, and your Australian residence, only.


----------



## Cytosol (4 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> Your residential address is _never_ a PO Box. Nor is a hotel. It is where you _live_.
> 
> List only places where you actually lived. This will be your home country address, and your Australian residence, only.


Okay, thank you!
One more question- given my scenario, should it be entered at Home country anytime prior to Sept 2018 till Nov 2018 and then Aus residence from Nov 2018 onwards?


----------



## azzafreddy (5 mo ago)

hello might not be the right place for this question, but as an international person obtaining an Australian Citizenship, do they hold the same level of Citizenship as an Australian born in Australia? If someone became a Australian Citizen through application, then didn't live in Australia for many years, would they remain an Australian Citizen forever regardless?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azzafreddy said:


> hello might not be the right place for this question, but as an international person obtaining an Australian Citizenship, do they hold the same level of Citizenship as an Australian born in Australia? If someone became a Australian Citizen through application, then didn't live in Australia for many years, would they remain an Australian Citizen forever regardless?


Once you become a citizen there is no difference on how you became one
You will remain an Australian citizen no matter how many years you live out of the country
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kuwind said:


> Hi
> Did u receive invite for ceremony..looking for an update for hume council.. i remember ur wife being approved later than u.. so if linked does she get invited with u or u have to wait according to her date?? Have similar situation.. Thanks..



Nothing so far, based on invitation dates, I am hoping to see an invite soon.


----------



## Ausaz (Nov 22, 2021)

bym007 said:


> Nothing so far, based on invitation dates, I am hoping to see an invite soon.


Any idea where Hume is with citizenship invites? They seem to have the biggest backlog of all vic councils.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ausaz said:


> Any idea where Hume is with citizenship invites?


Applicants upto 8th April test dates have been invited. I sat my test on 11th April and currently waiting for my invitation, hopefully I will hear something within next few days.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Cytosol said:


> Okay, thank you!
> One more question- given my scenario, should it be entered at Home country anytime prior to Sept 2018 till Nov 2018 and then Aus residence from Nov 2018 onwards?


Enter the dates as when you moved out of each residence and when you moved in.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kuwind said:


> i remember ur wife being approved later than u.. so if linked does she get invited with u or u have to wait according to her date?? Have similar situation.. Thanks..


Yes she got her approval a month after mine. Our ceremonies are linked, so hoping we will now be invited together. My understanding is if they miss inviting one partner due to whatever reason, you can contact DHA to remind them to invite your partner in the same ceremony with you.


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

NSW processing on hold again? Limited citizenship invites since end of August


----------



## EricTang (Nov 8, 2021)

lyc128 said:


> NSW processing on hold again? Limited citizenship invites since end of August


seems like the whole country is experiencing the the same thing. DHA is making full effort for Visa applications , but not for citizenships.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

EricTang said:


> seems like the whole country is experiencing the the same thing. DHA is making full effort for Visa applications , but not for citizenships.


Hi,

Where do you guys get these updates from? I applied in the 1st week of May from NSW and was thinking maybe I will get an invite by the end of October. But with this that will delay.
Thanks

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where do you guys get these updates from? I applied in the 1st week of May from NSW and was thinking maybe I will get an invite by the end of October. But with this that will delay.
> Thanks
> ...


No one knows, you may receive it tomorrow or a year later.
Last month Melbourne suspended sending invitations for 3 weeks.
I lodged on 21 Apr 2022 and still waiting. (NSW)


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

czxbnb said:


> No one knows, you may receive it tomorrow or a year later.
> Last month Melbourne suspended sending invitations for 3 weeks.
> I lodged on 21 Apr 2022 and still waiting.


Victoria is yet to complete Nov 21 applications


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

czxbnb said:


> No one knows, you may receive it tomorrow or a year later.
> Last month Melbourne suspended sending invitations for 3 weeks.
> I lodged on 21 Apr 2022 and still waiting. (NSW)





czxbnb said:


> No one knows, you may receive it tomorrow or a year later.
> Last month Melbourne suspended sending invitations for 3 weeks.
> I lodged on 21 Apr 2022 and still waiting. (NSW)


Where do you get these updates from about suspending invites in Melbourne ? 
Thanks


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

is there anything we can do to put pressure on them to speed up the process and clear all the backlogs


----------



## @melb (6 mo ago)

Hi 
Is there anyone who received ceremony invite for Whittlesea council?
Please reply


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

rayvictoria said:


> Where do you get these updates from about suspending invites in Melbourne ?
> Thanks


Nowhere. It's common for people on this forum to declare that "invites have been suspended" or "processing has been halted" because they personally haven't received any updates, or they haven't seen any updates on MyImmiTracker which form a minuscule portion of all applications. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> Nowhere. It's common for people on this forum to declare that "invites have been suspended" or "processing has been halted" because they personally haven't received any updates, or they haven't seen any updates on MyImmiTracker which form a minuscule portion of all applications. Take it with a grain of salt.


ok i see thank you for your feedback, i was worried for a while there. I was watching the news the other day and they mentioned that they have hired over 150 staff to clear backlogs and work on weekends. I hope things get moving faster because its really frustrating especially here in Victoria. So there should be no delays anymore and thing should be done quicker.
good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## tarun_mathew (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello Everyone, 

Is there anyone here who is waiting to be called for citizenship ceremony from the Banyule council? Has anyone got an invite for ceremony recently for this council?


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

shanlee said:


> Has anyone in Darebin council received their citizenship ceremony invite?


Nope. Mine got approved in May. Still waiting for a ceremony invite.


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

Will there be any changes to head of state questions on citizenship test after queen passed away ? or will it take time to update the test and book ?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

chrp said:


> Will there be any changes to head of state questions on citizenship test after queen passed away ? or will it take time to update the test and book ?


It will change to reflect the changes in monarchy, however, not until they have announced the changes.


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Has the processing slowed down ? Haven’t heard much updates on here or Immitracker this week.


----------



## chrp (6 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> It will change to reflect the changes in monarchy, however, not until they have announced the changes.


thanks. I was in a doubt as I have my exam coming up next week


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

manu92 said:


> Has the processing slowed down ? Haven’t heard much updates on here or Immitracker this week.


I dont think anyone updating their info on the tracker


----------



## Sharansai (4 mo ago)

tarun_mathew said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone here who is waiting to be called for citizenship ceremony from the Banyule council? Has anyone got an invite for ceremony recently for this council?


Hi, I am waiting for the ceremony invite from banyule council. Got approval on September 1st. Since how long are you waiting from?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

rayvictoria said:


> I dont think anyone updating their info on the tracker


Dont agree. Things have just slowed down in last couple of weeks.


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

So, I am in NSW now and eligible to apply for citizenship.
So, realistically, if I start from today and lets suppose submit the application with in 1 month, when can i expect to be citizen? (most idealistic scenario).


----------



## Proxynproxy (4 mo ago)

frank1000 said:


> So, I am in NSW now and eligible to apply for citizenship.
> So, realistically, if I start from today and lets suppose submit the application with in 1 month, when can i expect to be citizen? (most idealistic scenario).


As per current timelines, 4 to 5 months for test. Then may be 2 to 3 months for ceremony, depending on your council.


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

Proxynproxy said:


> As per current timelines, 4 to 5 months for test. Then may be 2 to 3 months for ceremony, depending on your council.


Thanks for the info.
So, I cannot be citizen before 8 months, even if i need to or want to or think about becoming one today?
why cannot they increase the test dates?
most be free then😀, is it?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

bym007 said:


> Dont agree. Things have just slowed down in last couple of weeks.


@rayvictoria said they don't _think_ people are updating MyImmiTracker, which is hard to argue with given how few updates there are per day. Replying that "no, things have just slowed down" is just unhelpful. You don't know that.


----------



## csanchal12 (Jul 14, 2021)

Applied for Citizenship application on 7th Jan 2022 in Melbourne Victoria. Any tentative date for exam invite based on current scenario?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
I want to know if anyone from NSW who applied on Apr/May 2022 received test invitation mail?

It seems there is a delay!

Thanks


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

csanchal12 said:


> Applied for Citizenship application on 7th Jan 2022 in Melbourne Victoria. Any tentative date for exam invite based on current scenario?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> just looking at the immigtracker , Victoria is the slowest state with application processing and now has a backlog. it might take longer. other states are processing within a month and two months like SA,WA, QL, NSW are processing with an average of 4-5 months.
> ...


----------



## csanchal12 (Jul 14, 2021)

Any tentative date as i saw that Victoria has sent invite until 7th Nov


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello, friends here, 
I recently lodged citizenship online and I found a weird issue on my ImmiAccount. When I logged in, the home page showed my PREVIOUS name (Let say John Doe) and DOB, but when I clicked VIEW DETAILS, my LEGAL name (Let say Andrew Doe) is on the Applicants Section. Meanwhile, the acknowledgement letter and receipts are in my LEGAL name (John Doe) without issues. 
I did include my PREVIOUS name in the citizenship application and provided the Name change certificate which is the same as my other visa application did. I was just not sure why my PREVIOUS name (Andrew Doe) appears on the home page, while all my other visas application on my home page are my LEGAL Name (Andrew Doe) except the citizenship application (John Doe). I went through the application detail and I am sure I did not put anything wrong. 
Can you guys please help? Is this a system bug? Will this be a problem in the future? Thanks!!


----------



## DB2313 (Nov 18, 2016)

MD_2022 said:


> Hi all,
> I want to know if anyone from NSW who applied on Apr/May 2022 received test invitation mail?
> 
> It seems there is a delay!
> ...


Applied on Apr 28.. waiting for test invite..


----------



## Cytosol (4 mo ago)

In the most realistic scenario if I were to apply for citizenship by conferral by the end of this week (Boroondara council, VIC), when should I be expecting to receive the test and the ceremony invites?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

kyle47 said:


> Hello, friends here,
> I recently lodged citizenship online and I found a weird issue on my ImmiAccount. When I logged in, the home page showed my PREVIOUS name (Let say John Doe) and DOB, but when I clicked VIEW DETAILS, my LEGAL name (Let say Andrew Doe) is on the Applicants Section. Meanwhile, the acknowledgement letter and receipts are in my LEGAL name (John Doe) without issues.
> I did include my PREVIOUS name in the citizenship application and provided the Name change certificate which is the same as my other visa application did. I was just not sure why my PREVIOUS name (Andrew Doe) appears on the home page, while all my other visas application on my home page are my LEGAL Name (Andrew Doe) except the citizenship application (John Doe). I went through the application detail and I am sure I did not put anything wrong.
> Can you guys please help? Is this a system bug? Will this be a problem in the future? Thanks!!


It will change back to your legal name later. I saw the same thing on mine.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kyle47 said:


> Hello, friends here,
> I recently lodged citizenship online and I found a weird issue on my ImmiAccount. When I logged in, the home page showed my PREVIOUS name (Let say John Doe) and DOB, but when I clicked VIEW DETAILS, my LEGAL name (Let say Andrew Doe) is on the Applicants Section. Meanwhile, the acknowledgement letter and receipts are in my LEGAL name (John Doe) without issues.
> I did include my PREVIOUS name in the citizenship application and provided the Name change certificate which is the same as my other visa application did. I was just not sure why my PREVIOUS name (Andrew Doe) appears on the home page, while all my other visas application on my home page are my LEGAL Name (Andrew Doe) except the citizenship application (John Doe). I went through the application detail and I am sure I did not put anything wrong.
> Can you guys please help? Is this a system bug? Will this be a problem in the future? Thanks!!


The display page on ImmiAccount is buggy. At least you had your name, but when I had helped fill in a visa application for someone and had saved it half way through, the front page showed their daughters name. Thought I was hallucinating when I first looked at it

As long as your application is fine, don't worry about it.

All the best..!!


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

kyanar said:


> It will change back to your legal name later. I saw the same thing on mine.


Aha thanks. Can I ask how long did you wait for them to change back your TRUE name on the home page? Do I need to wait like few months for them to assess my application and then they change it manually?


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> The display page on ImmiAccount is buggy. At least you had your name, but when I had helped fill in a visa application for someone and had saved it half way through, the front page showed their daughters name. Thought I was hallucinating when I first looked at it
> 
> As long as your application is fine, don't worry about it.
> 
> All the best..!!


Yea hah, I even called DIBP, and they said as long as I uploaded all required documents, should be fine. But it's just annoying when I see a name I haven't used for like 10 years appear on my ImmiAccount Home page lol.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

kyle47 said:


> Aha thanks. Can I ask how long did you wait for them to change back your TRUE name on the home page? Do I need to wait like few months for them to assess my application and then they change it manually?


It happens after the record is touched again by an officer. So that'll be if it moves to "further assessment" or "approved".


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Hi all. For the citizenship ceremony, do we have to memorise the pledge or will we be reading this out?

Thanks!


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

dovey said:


> Hi all. For the citizenship ceremony, do we have to memorise the pledge or will we be reading this out?
> 
> Thanks!


read


----------



## ramy600 (4 mo ago)

CHRISTINE_LAM said:


> hi, May I know when had you been invited for ceremony or still waiting? I'm also with the Willoughby Council. thanks.


Hi Christine, Please post your timeline am also from Willoughby council waiting for ceremon


----------



## ramy600 (4 mo ago)

CHRISTINE_LAM said:


> hi, May I know when had you been invited for ceremony or still waiting? I'm also with the Willoughby Council. thanks.


Hi Christine, I am also waiting for Ceremony., its been 3 months it approved. Not sure average waiting time in Willoughby council. Please share your timelines. thanks


----------



## ramy600 (4 mo ago)

Humi said:


> Anyone from Willoughby council waiting for ceremony? Got approved in 1st week of jan 2022. Still waiting for ceremony invite.


Hi Humi, Please share your timeline from approval to ceremony thanks. I am also from Willoughby council.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

tarun_mathew said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone here who is waiting to be called for citizenship ceremony from the Banyule council? Has anyone got an invite for ceremony recently for this council?


Hi, my husband and I are waiting. We’ve got approval on 8th August.


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

Can we apply passport immediately after citizenship ceremony?


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

We have seen Bayside speeding up and clearing the backlog. Anyone knows what's the George's River council current waiting ceremony time? I can only see on their website ceremonies organised every month...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Melcitizenship said:


> Can we apply passport immediately after citizenship ceremony?


As soon as you have the certificate in hand
Cheers


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

A friend who applied mid March (spent the last month overseas, so assumes they didn't get invited in the previous round because of the trip) got invited for an interview yesterday. NSW


----------



## azzafreddy (5 mo ago)

hello, just a question regarding the test. what happens in the event of failing the test, can it be sat again and how many times/how long until the re-sit, etc?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

azzafreddy said:


> hello, just a question regarding the test. what happens in the event of failing the test, can it be sat again and how many times/how long until the re-sit, etc?


You will be asked to retry the test on the spot, there is no limitation on how many times to retry, or re-sit.


----------



## azzafreddy (5 mo ago)

czxbnb said:


> You will be asked to retry the test on the spot, there is no limitation on how many times to retry, or re-sit.


thanks for the reply. so how do they deem someone to fail the test and be unsuccessful in their application based on that, if they just tell you to keep trying until you pass? just askins as I've read that some people fail the test and don't get citizenship status based on that. cheers


----------



## rajeevpai2 (4 mo ago)

azzafreddy said:


> thanks for the reply. so how do they deem someone to fail the test and be unsuccessful in their application based on that, if they just tell you to keep trying until you pass? just askins as I've read that some people fail the test and don't get citizenship status based on that. cheers


You will be given 3 attempts to clear the test, If you could not clear, then they will ask you to book another appointment for the test. This has happened at the test center where a person was unable to clear in 3 attempts and was asked to book an appointment for a later date.


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> As soon as you have the certificate in hand
> Cheers


Sure. Thanks much  australia post office website shows to wait for atleast 10 days. So that doesn’t matter right


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Melcitizenship said:


> Sure. Thanks much  australia post office website shows to wait for atleast 10 days. So that doesn’t matter right


Nope
Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Zmajche88 said:


> A friend who applied mid March (spent the last month overseas, so assumes they didn't get invited in the previous round because of the trip) got invited for an interview yesterday. NSW


This means processing is going on. That's positive news because few of the recent posts suggested that processing had halted. What do other members think?

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Anybody knows here, when is the next ceremony date at Cumberland council. I know last ceremony was on 12 September 2022. Please if anyone knows then share the date?
Thanks


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

gurisinghindia said:


> This means processing is going on. That's positive news because few of the recent posts suggested that processing had halted. What do other members think?


Everyone saying that is just guessing, which is just causing unnecessary anxiety for other people. Processing hasn't halted, it's just slow. Looking at recent timelines though it seems there is acceleration in some processing offices, and some of the slowest city councils are working overtime to get through ceremonies as well (Brisbane City Council ran ceremonies for a backlog of 10,000 people in a month!)


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

does anyone have any idea why Victoria still very slow in processing applications 
thank you


----------



## tarun_mathew (Jul 28, 2018)

Sharansai said:


> Hi, I am waiting for the ceremony invite from banyule council. Got approval on September 1st. Since how long are you waiting from?


I got approved end of August. So hopefully we are invited for the Nov 2nd ceremony.


----------



## tarun_mathew (Jul 28, 2018)

ceylannehir said:


> Hi, my husband and I are waiting. We’ve got approval on 8th August.


I got approval end of August. So I guess there is enough people in queue and hence you guys were not called for the ceremony on 24 August 2022 as per Banyule councils website. Hopefully something might come through for Nov2nd ceremony.


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> As soon as you have the certificate in hand
> Cheers





NB said:


> Nope
> Cheers


thank you . If we apply for fast processing by paying 225 AUD, do we need to show any evidence? I need to travel to india it’s been more than 3 years


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

Melcitizenship said:


> thank you . If we apply for fast processing by paying 225 AUD, do we need to show any evidence? I need to travel to india it’s been more than 3 years


Evidence of compelling need to travel*


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Melcitizenship said:


> thank you . If we apply for fast processing by paying 225 AUD, do we need to show any evidence? I need to travel to india it’s been more than 3 years


No evidence is needed. You can just apply it by paying extra.


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

gurisinghindia said:


> This means processing is going on. That's positive news because few of the recent posts suggested that processing had halted. What do other members think?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


However we didn't have anyone else saying they got invited.....


----------



## KRod (4 mo ago)

Hi All, 

Received ceremony invitation today (19-09-22)

Application Date : 13-06-2021
Test Date : 07-07-22
Approval Date : 07-07-22
Ceremony Invite Date : 19-09-22
Ceremony Date : 18-10-22
Location: Whittlesea Victoria


----------



## KRod (4 mo ago)

KRod said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received ceremony invitation today (19-09-22)
> 
> ...


Note : Whittlesea has planned for 6 ceremonies for the month of October









Citizenship


Citizenship Ceremonies will be held on: Monday 12 December 2022 Tuesday 13 December 2022 Thursday 26 January 2023 Citizenship Ceremonies at the City of Whi…




www.whittlesea.vic.gov.au


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

KRod said:


> Received ceremony invitation today (19-09-22)
> 
> Application Date : 13-06-2021
> Test Date : 07-07-22
> ...



Congrats! Seriously jealous of other councils around us. We are Hume and received approval on 11/April and still waiting!


----------



## @melb (6 mo ago)

KRod said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received ceremony invitation today (19-09-22)
> 
> ...


How do you receive the invite ? 
By email or letter please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

@melb said:


> How do you receive the invite ?
> By email or letter please


DHA has finally moved to email for ceremony invites 
Cheers


----------



## KRod (4 mo ago)

@melb said:


> How do you receive the invite ?
> By email or letter please


By e-Mail


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

tarun_mathew said:


> I got approval end of August. So I guess there is enough people in queue and hence you guys were not called for the ceremony on 24 August 2022 as per Banyule councils website. Hopefully something might come through for Nov2nd ceremony.


we asked during the interview if it is possible to get invitation for 24th and they said it’s not. They said generally the invitations go 4 weeks prior to the ceremony. So we weren’t really expecting. Hopefully they will do the one on 2nd November.


----------



## @melb (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone, 

Received ceremony invite 19th October Whittlesea council. 
Applied June 21 
Approval July 12th
Invite 19 SEP 
Ceremony to be 19th October 2022


Thank you ❣


----------



## nbe_wo84 (4 mo ago)

tarun_mathew said:


> I got approved end of August. So hopefully we are invited for the Nov 2nd ceremony.


Approved late April here, but still waiting on an invite to the Banyule citizenship ceremony...


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

nbe_wo84 said:


> Approved late April here, but still waiting on an invite to the Banyule citizenship ceremony...


Oh that’s really interesting. I thought you would have been invited to the August one.
So there is a backlog then.


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

rayvictoria said:


> does anyone have any idea why Victoria still very slow in processing applications
> thank you


Just heard in another forum that a Dec 7 '21 application was invited. Mine is Dec 12th. So will let you know once I get anything


----------



## expat0007 (9 mo ago)

nbe_wo84 said:


> Approved late April here, but still waiting on an invite to the Banyule citizenship ceremony...


I got approved early April and still waiting for the ceremony invite (Banyule council).


----------



## account444 (Apr 6, 2019)

I passed my citizenship test late July 2022. Can I expect to be invited to the ceremony this year. I'm in Wyndham Council in Melbourne.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

account444 said:


> I passed my citizenship test late July 2022. Can I expect to be invited to the ceremony this year. I'm in Wyndham Council in Melbourne.


Due to the state election in November, there is a pressure to Clear the ceremony backlog 
So you have a good chance
Cheers


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Application date 15/11/2021
Appointment Received 29/08/22
Interview 20/09/2022
Approval 20/09/2022
Victoria, Melton Council
Interview straightway, no birth certificate asked, kids documents not requested, only my UK passport and medicare asked. Just sharing.

Do anyone know where Melton is with Ceremony?


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

Anybody knows here, when is the next ceremony date at Cumberland council. I know last ceremony was on 12 September 2022. Please if anyone knows then share the date?
Thanks


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Anyone know ceremony invites stat for Brimbank. Thanks


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Received interview invitation today (21-09-22)

Application Date : 12-12-2021
Interview Letter Received date : 21-09-2022
Test Date : 21-10-22
Location: Whittlesea Victoria


----------



## marvel_steve (4 mo ago)

Received interview invitation today (21-09-22)

Application Date : 09-12-2021
Interview Letter Received date : 21-09-2022
Test Date : 17-10-22
Location: Victoria


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Good to see Dec applications are being processed now.

Applied 01-01-2022 (VIC). Hopefully soon.

(My first post in more than four years )


----------



## Wild_Octopus (4 mo ago)

Hi all  I have applied for the citizenship a few months ago, so I'm still waiting for the test invite. In the meantime, I am going on a short overseas trip. I was told I need to let the Department know my intended return date. The question: how exactly do I contact them to inform them of my travel plans? Thanks


----------



## cmm4 (4 mo ago)

Hi Every one.

I also applied for my citizenship application from Adelaide South Australia does any body else applied, and after how many days later we shall receive the test invitation. Thank you


----------



## cmm4 (4 mo ago)

Wild_Octopus said:


> Hi all  I have applied for the citizenship a few months ago, so I'm still waiting for the test invite. In the meantime, I am going on a short overseas trip. I was told I need to let the Department know my intended return date. The question: how exactly do I contact them to inform them of my travel plans? Thanks


13 881 is the home affaris calling number just ring them up, and download this form https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1022.pdf fill it, and add in your immi account


----------



## cmm4 (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> Due to the state election in November, there is a pressure to Clear the ceremony backlog
> So you have a good chance
> Cheers



Hi Can you advise how many days it will take to receive the test invitation in SA, Adelaide just applied last month 21 Aug 2022. Thanks.


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

hari_it_ram said:


> Good to see Dec applications are being processed now.
> 
> Applied 01-01-2022 (VIC). Hopefully soon.
> 
> (My first post in more than four years )


Please keep us updated here with the progress to track as you might get it in the next 2-3 weeks, good luck in advance


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Finally received the approval today: 

Application Date: 31 May 2022
Interview Letter Received date : 14th July 2022
Test Date : 04th August 2022
Approval: 21st September 2022
Location: Canberra (Woden office), ACT


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Just received my test invite
Application Date: 21 Apr 2022
Interview Letter Received: 21 Sep 2022
Interview Date: Originally 27 Oct 2022, Rescheduled to 23 Sep 2022
Location: City of Canada Bay (NSW)


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

aelazhary said:


> Please keep us updated here with the progress to track as you might get it in the next 2-3 weeks, good luck in advance


Sure thing!


----------



## aditya_hardik (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi Everyone. I intend to reschedule my citizenship test date. Will I receive any confirmation email for new test date after rescheduling successfully? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aditya_hardik said:


> Hi Everyone. I intend to reschedule my citizenship test date. Will I receive any confirmation email for new test date after rescheduling successfully? Thanks


Nope
You can recheck the date after logging out and logging in again
Cheers


----------



## Proxynproxy (4 mo ago)

czxbnb said:


> Just received my test invite
> Application Date: 21 Apr 2022
> Interview Letter Received: 21 Sep 2022
> Interview Date: Originally 27 Oct 2022, Rescheduled to 23 Sep 2022
> Location: City of Canada Bay (NSW)


My application date is also 21 April 2022
Bankstown NSW, still waiting


----------



## aditya_hardik (Apr 18, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> You can recheck the date after logging out and logging in again
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

Submitted application on 30-Apr-2022, from North Sydney council, NSW. Received test invite on 21-Sep-2022 for test on 24-Oct-2022. Test center- Parramatta


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

NKK_AUS said:


> Submitted application on 30-Apr-2022, from North Sydney council, NSW. Received test invite on 21-Sep-2022 for test on 24-Oct-2022.


Which is your test center?

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_hardik (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi Everyone. Why can't I reschedule to an earlier date than my citizenship test date?. I can only choose later dates. Is it because there are no any available earlier slots? Thanks


----------



## rajeevpai2 (4 mo ago)

aditya_hardik said:


> Hi Everyone. Why can't I reschedule to an earlier date than my citizenship test date?. I can only choose later dates. Is it because there are no any available earlier slots? Thanks


Yes. Keep checking regularly as people often reschedule their test to a later date.


----------



## aditya_hardik (Apr 18, 2020)

rajeevpai2 said:


> Yes. Keep checking regularly as people often reschedule their test to a later date.


Thanks Rajeevpai2


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

BahamaBaby said:


> I applied on 18 Feb and received my letter 4th august. Brought my interview forward to august 11 and approved same day


Hi, I received the test invite yesterday, for 24Oct2022, test center is Parramatta. Did you also had your test center in Parramatta? Did you receive any invite for Ceremony yet?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

aditya_hardik said:


> Hi Everyone. I intend to reschedule my citizenship test date. Will I receive any confirmation email for new test date after rescheduling successfully? Thanks


Yes, once you have rescheduled the citizenship interview, you will receive an automatically generated email. There will be a PDF attachment as well with details of date/time of the citizenship interview.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi, I received the test invite yesterday, for 24Oct2022, test center is Parramatta. Did you also had your test center in Parramatta? Did you receive any invite for Ceremony yet?


Hi,

Could you tell us when did you apply and which is your council?

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell us when did you apply and which is your council?
> 
> ...


Applied 30-Apr-2022, North Sydney Council.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> Just received my test invite
> Application Date: 21 Apr 2022
> Interview Letter Received: 21 Sep 2022
> Interview Date: Originally 27 Oct 2022, Rescheduled to 23 Sep 2022
> Location: City of Canada Bay (NSW)


Approved an hour after the test
Asked passport, driver's license, birth certificate, proof of name change


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Proxynproxy said:


> My application date is also 21 April 2022
> Bankstown NSW, still waiting


Hi, did you receive test invitation letter?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Application date: 25.05.2022
Interview appointment letter received: 11.07.2022
Interview date: Originally 27.09.2022, managed to reschedule to 02.08.2022
Approval: 02.08.2002
Citizenship ceremony letter received: 24.08.2022
Ceremony date: 21.09.2022
Canning City Council, WA


----------



## Vasu_IndAus (8 mo ago)

TL;DR
Has anyone postponed their ceremony dates? If yes, what's your experience? Do we get back in the queue easily? Had to wait long for the ceremony? Appreciate sharing your experience.

Details: 

We booked our tickets for travel towards late Oct, 2022.

We got the citizenship ceremony invite last week, exactly two days before our flight schedules. We must travel on the specific dates due to some personal reasons. Postponing this involves quite a bit of both personal and financial costs for us.

The only two options we are left with are to either postpone the ceremony or postpone the travel. Hence the questions above. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

NKK_AUS said:


> Submitted application on 30-Apr-2022, from North Sydney council, NSW. Received test invite on 21-Sep-2022 for test on 24-Oct-2022. Test center- Parramatta


Rescheduled the interview to 23-Sep. Details asked - address proof, 10th marks sheet, NSW card, driving tickets, passport, overseas travel plan in next 6 months. Cleared exam with 100%. Got approval email in 2 hrs.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB and others if someone can pls guide us,
If a person applies for citizenship and then he has to go overseas for an extended period of time say 2 years how would it work for him then? Would his application still be valid and processed or put on hold untill he is back? Or would it be rejected and he has to apply again or something?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and others if someone can pls guide us,
> If a person applies for citizenship and then he has to go overseas for an extended period of time say 2 years how would it work for him then? Would his application still be valid and processed or put on hold untill he is back? Or would it be rejected and he has to apply again or something?


You are exploiting a loop hole in the system 
You will probably get away with it
Your test invite will not be sent as you are out of the country, but even if sent, you can just keep on extending the date till you return
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> You are exploiting a loop hole in the system
> You will probably get away with it
> Your test invite will not be sent as you are out of the country, but even if sent, you can just keep on extending the date till you return
> Cheers


Frankly no intention of exploiting the system its just family circumstances that might make me stay with parents for extended time due to their health. But i am unsure how would it go? Can they reject my application if i am not onshore for a long time


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Frankly no intention of exploiting the system its just family circumstances that might make me stay with parents for extended time due to their health. But i am unsure how would it go? Can they reject my application if i am not onshore for a long time


If you don’t want to exploit the loophole, then apply for the passport after returning
You will have to wait for at least a year after returning to become eligible 
As I said that you will will probably get away with it, but cannot guarantee it
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> If you don’t want to exploit the loophole, then apply for the passport after returning
> You will have to wait for at least a year after returning to become eligible
> As I said that you will will probably get away with it, but cannot guarantee it
> Cheers


Fair enough, by the way whats the timeline in nsw these days, cumberland/ parramatta etc how long does test invites take and ceremony? Thanks NB u a legend


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

manu92 said:


> Finally received the approval today:
> 
> Application Date: 31 May 2022
> Interview Letter Received date : 14th July 2022
> ...


Congrats! Can I ask did you reschedule your test date? and did you receive both interview letter and approval letter via Email or post? Thanks!


----------



## MODXB (Apr 20, 2021)

Does anyone know what’s happening in SA, it seems like they ignored the month of May applications and sent invites for Jun and July.


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and others if someone can pls guide us,
> If a person applies for citizenship and then he has to go overseas for an extended period of time say 2 years how would it work for him then? Would his application still be valid and processed or put on hold untill he is back? Or would it be rejected and he has to apply again or something?


My advise is once you receive the invite for test, book a return ticket to come back and give yourself at least 2 weeks after the test to return and do same once invitation for ceremony is received. My daughter was included in my application and was out of the country for 9 months, she only came back a day before my interview and it was still granted and she will be going back though she is a minor, Ill do the ceremony and apply for passport on her behalf but she has to be in the country before approval which is the rule. You cannot be outside for your approval to happen after your test. Just pray it is same day approval and you can go about your business and deal with your family stuff in peace. Good luck


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi all, I have recently received my renewed Indian passport. Should I inform home affairs about this update? Please advise what should i do.  My application is about to be approved (further assessment now).


----------



## testaccount123 (4 mo ago)

Kiraa said:


> Any idea anyone of the Inner West Council waiting times?


I got approved in April 2022, still waiting.


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?


----------



## sg17889 (Feb 7, 2016)

Did any on you receive an citizenship ceremony invitation for City of Sydney council on 18 Oct or 9 Nov?


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

anyone from Victoria with updates on their applications


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

anyone from Victoria with updates on their applications, it seems there are no movements or invites since December 2021


----------



## TC2929 (Jul 20, 2020)

just got an invitation to the ceremony: 2nd Nov, LITTLE BAY NSW


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

rayvictoria said:


> anyone from Victoria with updates on their applications, it seems there are no movements or invites since December 2021


The last I heard is Dec 21st being invited. I applied on 1st Jan 2022. Hoping to receive the invite soon.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

I recently received approval from Home Affairs (Application date: Jan 3, 2022). What's the wait time for the Ceremony in Newcastle, NSW? I know that only 3 set dates are available for Newcastle City Council.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
Has anyone from NSW who applied on May 2022 received a test invitation letter?

Thanks!


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

Just received the test invite: NSW, Woollahra Council Applied 14 May 2022: 
Invited 26 Sep 2022;
Reschedule interview to 29 Sep.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

lyc128 said:


> Just received the test invite: NSW, Woollahra Council Applied 14 May 2022 Invited 26 Sep 2022 Reschedule interview to 29 Sep.


Congratulations. To which test centre you have been invited? I applied on 2 of May and did not receive any mail yet!!


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> Congratulations. To which test centre you have been invited? I applied on 2 of May and did not receive any mail yet!!


thanks! I think your invite is on the way! 
It is parramatta center


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

lyc128 said:


> thanks! I think your invite is on the way!
> It is parramatta center


Fingers crossed. Congrats again


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

hari_it_ram said:


> The last I heard is Dec 21st being invited. I applied on 1st Jan 2022. Hoping to receive the invite soon.





hari_it_ram said:


> The last I heard is Dec 21st being invited. I applied on 1st Jan 2022. Hoping to receive the invite soon.


I hope Victoria moves faster like all the other states, all the states are inviting within 3-4 months


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

lyc128 said:


> Just received the test invite: NSW, Woollahra Council Applied 14 May 2022:
> Invited 26 Sep 2022;
> Reschedule interview to 29 Sep.


Congratulations. May I know whether invitation letter is sent to your ImmiAccount or residential address by post ?


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi, guys. I have submitted the application. May I know whether invitation letter is sent to my ImmiAccount or residential address by post ? I need to travel to other cities for a while but do not want to miss any important document from DHA.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Canada_geese said:


> Hi, guys. I have submitted the application. May I know whether invitation letter is sent to my ImmiAccount or residential address by post ? I need to travel to other cities for a while but do not want to miss any important document from DHA.


As per mu knowledge, you will receive it as mail. whatever mail you put in your application.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

MD_2022 said:


> As per mu knowledge, you will receive it as mail. whatever mail you put in your application.


I believe he meant e-mail.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

coolkhu said:


> I believe he meant e-mail.


Sorry, I meant e-mail.


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

MD_2022 said:


> As per mu knowledge, you will receive it as mail. whatever mail you put in your application.


Thanks. Does mail mean e-mail or mail letter by post?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Canada_geese said:


> Thanks. Does mail mean e-mail or mail letter by post?


Via e-mail not mail letter by post.


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

invite received via email, subject “Citizenship Appointment Letter - Parramatta Office - xxx”


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

lyc128 said:


> invite received via email, subject “Citizenship Appointment Letter - Parramatta Office - xxx”


Do you have any clue about what is the time window for receiving the mail? Is it from 9 a.m to 5 p.m?


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Just an update here

Georges River council NSW
Applied on 19/5
Received invitation in the email 26/9
Test date 30/10, rescheduled for 14/10 (need to find documents around the house, there are slots for tomorrow morning)


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Zmajche88 said:


> Just an update here
> 
> Georges River council NSW
> Applied on 19/5
> ...


Congratulation. when usually they are sending the mail!! I applied on 2 May and nothing received!!


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

MD_2022 said:


> Do you have any clue about what is the time window for receiving the mail? Is it from 9 a.m to 5 p.m?


It was 3pm for me.


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

kyle47 said:


> Congrats! Can I ask did you reschedule your test date? and did you receive both interview letter and approval letter via Email or post? Thanks!


Thanks Kyle, no I couldn’t find an earlier date and it was the date given to me. And the approval letter was sent via email after 7 weeks of exam.


----------



## Al_dn (9 mo ago)

Hey guys 
Anyone from the inner west Sydney waiting for the ceremony and for how long ?


----------



## Al_dn (9 mo ago)

testaccount123 said:


> I got approved in April 2022, still waiting.


Hey guys any updates 
I’m still waiting from may


----------



## Al_dn (9 mo ago)

azzafreddy said:


> hello, just a question regarding the test. what happens in the event of failing the test, can it be sat again and how many times/how long until the re-sit, etc?


Bro if you don’t pass the test but you get more than 50% you will be able to try again at the same time you can do that 3 times as much as you get more than 50% every time
However after that 3 times you will have another 2 times in 2 different days to do the test again and everytime you have 3 times if you get 50% every time
After the 3 tries in the 3 different days 
You will have to apply again for citizenship


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

Al_dn said:


> Hey guys any updates
> I’m still waiting from may


are you pending any additional document? Eg overseas police report?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Al_dn said:


> Hey guys any updates
> I’m still waiting from may


I am also waiting, NSW applied on 2 May!


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Hi all,

In relation to applying for a passport after the citizenship ceremony, I was told to wait 10 days, but it did not mention anything about it being 'business days'. Has anyone done this and can advise wether its 10 days from the ceremony or 10 business days?

Thanks


----------



## adi1012 (5 mo ago)

Hello all,

Can anyone please advise as how many different statuses in Immi account can a citizenship application have?

Kind regards,
Adl


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

dovey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In relation to applying for a passport after the citizenship ceremony, I was told to wait 10 days, but it did not mention anything about it being 'business days'. Has anyone done this and can advise wether its 10 days from the ceremony or 10 business days?
> 
> Thanks


You can apply for AU PP the next day itself after ur ceremony...


----------



## dovey (May 12, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> You can apply for AU PP the next day itself after ur ceremony...


Not at my council, I received a document during my ceremony stating we should wait 10 days, but it did not specify if its business days or not.


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

MD_2022 said:


> Via e-mail not mail letter by post.


Thanks. Do you know whether other documents such as attending the ceremony are sent by emails as well or by post ?


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

dovey said:


> Not at my council, I received a document during my ceremony stating we should wait 10 days, but it did not specify if its business days or not.


Hi, Dovey, Are these documents such as letting you attend the ceremony are sent by emails or by post ?


----------



## MLB_Applicant (12 mo ago)

dovey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In relation to applying for a passport after the citizenship ceremony, I was told to wait 10 days, but it did not mention anything about it being 'business days'. Has anyone done this and can advise wether its 10 days from the ceremony or 10 business days?
> 
> Thanks





Mudassar_SM said:


> You can apply for AU PP the next day itself after ur ceremony...


I also tried to apply using Australian Passport site, however, I am unable to validate my citizenship details. I tried both with evidence Id and as well as backside certificate number starts with ACCxxxxx.


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

Hi Guys.
I have applied for my citizenship 02/12/21 in VIC.
Looking at immitracker, I noticed that some people who have applied a few weeks after me have already got their invitation.
is it normal or should it be in order of application?
it makes me very anxious hehe
Thanks for all your help


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

saya1 said:


> Hey Anyone from Hume CIty Council got invited for Ceremony?


From Hume Council here and still waiting.


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Anyone in ACT waiting for ceremony? Or invited for next ceremony?


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Finally got Australian citizenship today . A huge thanks to this group for helping throughout this long waited journey from PR INVITE TO CITIZENSHIP . Thanks so much guys it was not easy without your help. My time line is Applied 4th April 2021 Test date 10 may Ceremony 27th sep Melton council vic Thanks so much guys Wish u all good luck Regards Jatinder


----------



## Melcitizenship (12 mo ago)

In immi account, will the status change to finalized from approved after citizenship ceremony? How long does it take?


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Finally got Australian citizenship today . A huge thanks to this group for helping throughout this long waited journey from PR INVITE TO CITIZENSHIP . Thanks so much guys it was not easy without your help. My time line is Applied 4th April 2021 Test date 10 may Ceremony 27th sep Melton council vic Thanks so much guys Wish u all good luck Regards Jatinder


 Congratulations


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Finally got Australian citizenship today . A huge thanks to this group for helping throughout this long waited journey from PR INVITE TO CITIZENSHIP . Thanks so much guys it was not easy without your help. My time line is Applied 4th April 2021 Test date 10 may Ceremony 27th sep Melton council vic Thanks so much guys Wish u all good luck Regards Jatinder


Congratulations


----------



## amitksingla (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi guys, i was looking into changing my interview and test date for Parramatta location but it's not showing anything until Nov. Do we have the option to change the location or can only be limited to it.?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

MLB_Applicant said:


> I also tried to apply using Australian Passport site, however, I am unable to validate my citizenship details. I tried both with evidence Id and as well as backside certificate number starts with ACCxxxxx.


You can still go ahead and apply even if its not validated..
I applied the next day after ceremony


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

dovey said:


> Not at my council, I received a document during my ceremony stating we should wait 10 days, but it did not specify if its business days or not.


Thats a common guideline mentioned for all.
I applied the next day and no issues at all....


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All, I applied for renunciation of Indian passport after acquiring Aus citizenship

After renunciation, passport is stamped Cancelled only in place of Cancelled due to acquiring foreign citizenship.

Wanted to know if this is expected or something wrong.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I am going to apply for new Australian passport and in my Indian passport my whole name is in given name but in my citizenship certificate it’s all in last name so I was wondering where should I write my name in aus passport application?
Very confusing and if I write my name in last name in aus application is it gonna come in last name in passport ?
is it gonna be in given name like I have in Indian passport 
Can someone please explain?
Thnx so much
Regards 
Jatinder kumar


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Al_dn said:


> Hey guys
> Anyone from the inner west Sydney waiting for the ceremony and for how long ?


Hi, We applied March 2022 in Inner West but still waiting the test invite. When did you apply?


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi All, I applied for renunciation of Indian passport after acquiring Aus citizenship
> 
> After renunciation, passport is stamped Cancelled only in place of Cancelled due to acquiring foreign citizenship.
> 
> Wanted to know if this is expected or something wrong.


It should be fine. A cancelled stamp itself is explanatory. Anyways the dept should have already recorded the renunciation status electronically.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

dovey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In relation to applying for a passport after the citizenship ceremony, I was told to wait 10 days, but it did not mention anything about it being 'business days'. Has anyone done this and can advise wether its 10 days from the ceremony or 10 business days?
> 
> Thanks


I applied post 5 business days and they were able to verify my citizenship certificate. 10 business days should be just formal notification.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Canada_geese said:


> Hi, guys. I have submitted the application. May I know whether invitation letter is sent to my ImmiAccount or residential address by post ? I need to travel to other cities for a while but do not want to miss any important document from DHA.


You would get electronic notification that you can view via your immi account. The entire process and communication happens electronically. So keep an eye on your immi account


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

ptl_ptl said:


> It should be fine. A cancelled stamp itself is explanatory. Anyways the dept should have already recorded the renunciation status electronically.


Okay.

Asked due to below details from vfs saying cancelled is not correct, should be cancelled due to foreign citizenship.






Renunciation information







www.vfsglobal.com


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi guys I am going to apply for new Australian passport but I am very confused bcz in my Indian passport my whole name is in given name but in my citizenship certificate it’s all in last name so I was wondering where should I write my name in aus passport application?
Very confusing and if I write my name in last name in aus application is it gonna come in last name in passport ?
is it gonna be in given name like I have in Indian passport 
Can someone please explain?
Thnx so much
Regards 
Jatinder kumar


----------



## Proxynproxy (4 mo ago)

NSW Bankstown
App 21 April 22
Invite 27 sept 22
Interview 2 Nov 22, rescheduled to Oct 05


----------



## @melb (6 mo ago)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I am going to apply for new Australian passport and in my Indian passport my whole name is in given name but in my citizenship certificate it’s all in last name so I was wondering where should I write my name in aus passport application?
> Very confusing and if I write my name in last name in aus application is it gonna come in last name in passport ?
> is it gonna be in given name like I have in Indian passport
> Can someone please explain?
> ...


I am having the same problem, please tell what you doing in this ? 
We have the given name and no surname.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Rainy_Season said:


> Okay.
> 
> Asked due to below details from vfs saying cancelled is not correct, should be cancelled due to foreign citizenship.
> 
> ...


The renunciation cert clearly says that passport with number cancelled due to applicant acquiring foreign citizenship....


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Hi, 
I selected "No" to media attention in my application. Wondering if the mean I will not be invited to 26 January ceremony? 
Anyone got invited to Australia day ceremony with "No" for media attention? 
Please advise. 
Cheers


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Bingoo said:


> Hi,
> I selected "No" to media attention in my application. Wondering if the mean I will not be invited to 26 January ceremony?
> Anyone got invited to Australia day ceremony with "No" for media attention?
> Please advise.
> Cheers


I don't think it will affect you, many councils are performing ceremonies on that date without media so I think you are fine.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> The renunciation cert clearly says that passport with number cancelled due to applicant acquiring foreign citizenship....


Okay, Thanks


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,
Does the application status change from received to any other status(like under process, in progress etc.) Before the interview invite is sent? 
My application status is Received from day 1, does that mean the application hasn't been picked up yet?

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## csanchal12 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi All,

Just got the citizenship test invite letter -

Application Date : 7th Jan 2022
State: Victoria
Test invite: 28th Sep 2022


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Received the invite letter

Application date - 1st Jan 2022 (VIC)

Test Date 05th Oct.


----------



## aditya_hardik (Apr 18, 2020)

bym007 said:


> Yes, once you have rescheduled the citizenship interview, you will receive an automatically generated email. There will be a PDF attachment as well with details of date/time of the citizenship interview.


Thanks very much for your reply


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

Hi Guys.
I have applied for my citizenship 02/12/21 in VIC.
Looking at immitracker, I noticed that some people who have applied a few weeks after me have already got their invitation.
is it normal or should it be in order of application?
it makes me very anxious hehe
Thanks for all your help


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Bra said:


> Hi Guys.
> I have applied for my citizenship 02/12/21 in VIC.
> Looking at immitracker, I noticed that some people who have applied a few weeks after me have already got their invitation.
> is it normal or should it be in order of application?
> ...


Every application is treated individually and does not rely on the date you applied. So it is really hard to predict when the application would be picked up. For some the application gets picked up quickly and for some there is lag.


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

ptl_ptl said:


> Every application is treated individually and does not rely on the date you applied. So it is really hard to predict when the application would be picked up. For some the application gets picked up quickly and for some there is lag.


Thanks a lot for your reply 
I’ll just hope it gets picked up soon then.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Bra said:


> Hi Guys.
> I have applied for my citizenship 02/12/21 in VIC.
> Looking at immitracker, I noticed that some people who have applied a few weeks after me have already got their invitation.
> is it normal or should it be in order of application?
> ...



R u onshore or offshore??


----------



## SuneelG (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone, thought of sharing my status...

Application Date : 27th Apr 2022
State: Victoria (Wyndham)
Test invite: *Waiting*


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> R u onshore or offshore??


Onshore. I went overseas in February this year and just went again this month. I’ve been back since the 16th. I have uploaded my boarding pass same day I Got back so they would know I’m in Australia. 
ive also updated my address in may. 
do you think those things can delay their assessment?


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Bra said:


> Onshore. I went overseas in February this year and just went again this month. I’ve been back since the 16th. I have uploaded my boarding pass same day I Got back so they would know I’m in Australia.
> ive also updated my address in may.
> do you think those things can delay their assessment?


Yeah the week they invited dec appliacants u were away.. hopefully they will come back to u soon.. changing address doesnt matter.. u just need to upload proof of address


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Yeah the week they invited dec appliacants u were away.. hopefully they will come back to u soon.. changing address doesnt matter.. u just need to upload proof of address


Thanks. I guess it was just bad timing. 
I have actually forgotten to upload the new proof of address. I’ll do it tonight so hopefully they will see my application soon. 
do you think if I call them it helpsto “remind“ them of my application ?


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Bra said:


> Thanks. I guess it was just bad timing.
> I have actually forgotten to upload the new proof of address. I’ll do it tonight so hopefully they will see my application soon.
> do you think if I call them it helpsto “remind“ them of my application ?


No harm in trying to call..


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Wd2022 said:


> I did some analysis for Victoria interview dates
> With the current speed, the waiting time would drop to 120 days by Dec 2022. Hopefully people applied in Jan -April 2022 would be invited in Sept/Oct and people in May -July 2022 would be in November this year.


Hello, based on latest movements/slight delays , can you please update this and send it to the forum , it is useful, Latest Immitracker is 7th of January 2022 , so I think ~3 weeks to one month delay from your original analysis however on a high level it is still valid


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

hi Guys,

Where can i view the immitracker 

thank you


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

rayvictoria said:


> Where can i view the immitracker








MyImmiTracker


Welcome to community immigration lifecycle and tracking web-app




myimmitracker.com


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> MyImmiTracker
> 
> 
> Welcome to community immigration lifecycle and tracking web-app
> ...


Thank you so much, appreciated


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
What is the status of the Sydney in terms of Citizenship test appointment invitations?
I applied on 2 May and still waiting {Ryde Council} ( I am not sure that the council is making a difference at this stage)

Thanks!


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Folks,

I have a question: I had my citizenship ceremony done on 17th September in Victoria. Already got my passport but my Immi account/application hasn't been marked as finalized neither VEVO check has shown any change in my visa status.

Do I have to contact any department for update? Anything to be worried here?

Regards


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Has anyone received invitation for Banyule ceremony on 2nd Nov??


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

If traveling after getting aussie passport, can I book the tickets before ceremony (to get them slightly cheaper) using my foreign passport and travel with the Australian passport, when I get it?


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi guys I am going to apply for new Australian passport and in my Indian passport my whole name is in given name but in my citizenship certificate it’s all in last name so I was wondering where should I write my name in aus passport application?
> Very confusing and if I write my name in last name in aus application is it gonna come in last name in passport ?
> is it gonna be in given name like I have in Indian passport
> Can someone please explain?
> ...


Please update how did u go about it.. wil have the same issue later


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Just asking again if anyone knows the current approximate waiting time for the ceremony in George's River Council?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Zmajche88 said:


> Just asking again if anyone knows the current approximate waiting time for the ceremony in George's River Council?


4-5 months


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

Update NSW, Woollahra Council 

Application date: 14 May 2022 
Invitation date: 26 Sep 2022 
Rescheduled interview date: 29 Sep 2022 
Approve: 29 Sep 2022 (30 min after interview) 
Waiting for ceremony now. (officer mentioned getting an invite in 6 month


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Bawa G said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I have a question: I had my citizenship ceremony done on 17th September in Victoria. Already got my passport but my Immi account/application hasn't been marked as finalized neither VEVO check has shown any change in my visa status.
> 
> Do I have to contact any department for update? Anything to be worried here?


Nope, if you've managed to get a passport, and you have a certificate, you have nothing to be concerned about. If anyone needs evidence you're a citizen, you have more than enough of it!


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Bingoo said:


> If traveling after getting aussie passport, can I book the tickets before ceremony (to get them slightly cheaper) using my foreign passport and travel with the Australian passport, when I get it?


Yes, but you must update your passport details to the Australian one with your airline. The reason for this is because they use a system called APIS where they send your details ahead to the country you're travelling to, and your passport won't match the details they transmitted if you swipe your other passport which may cause issues at passport control on the other end.


----------



## camchigon (Oct 19, 2016)

lyc128 said:


> Update NSW, Woollahra Council
> 
> Application date: 14 May 2022
> Invitation date: 26 Sep 2022
> ...


Hi,
Congratulations! Which location did you have your exam and interview? I just got my invitation for exam, but I'm thinking of changing test location from Newcastle to Parramatta or Sydney.
Thanks


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

camchigon said:


> Hi,
> Congratulations! Which location did you have your exam and interview? I just got my invitation for exam, but I'm thinking of changing test location from Newcastle to Parramatta or Sydney.
> Thanks


It is in Parramatta, not sure about changing location process though.


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

kyanar said:


> Yes, but you must update your passport details to the Australian one with your airline. The reason for this is because they use a system called APIS where they send your details ahead to the country you're travelling to, and your passport won't match the details they transmitted if you swipe your other passport which may cause issues at passport control on the other end.


Great, thanks.
What about entering my native country with my native passport not swiped then? I will not enter it with my Australian passport tho.


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Update: Interview appointment

Application date: 10 January 2022
Invitation date: 29 September 2022
Interview date: 21 October 2022
State: Vic
Council: Mitchell Shire


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

aelazhary said:


> Hello, based on latest movements/slight delays , can you please update this and send it to the forum , it is useful, Latest Immitracker is 7th of January 2022 , so I think ~3 weeks to one month delay from your original analysis however on a high level it is still valid


 Here it is there was 2 weeks of silence and hopefully they will resume at speed.


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

aelazhary said:


> Hello, based on latest movements/slight delays , can you please update this and send it to the forum , it is useful, Latest Immitracker is 7th of January 2022 , so I think ~3 weeks to one month delay from your original analysis however on a high level it is still valid


----------



## Sammyloader (4 mo ago)

my timeline:


Application date: 30/06/2021
Invitation date: 17/06/2022 
Rescheduled interview date: 01/07/2022 
Approved: 02/08/2022 (due to extra documents required)
Ceremony invitation letter received on 27/09/2022
Ceremony will be on 24/10/2022
Manningham City Council (Vic)
(my husband was asked for extra documents but was approved on 19/08 anyway)


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have a strange situation and I'm not completely sure how to go about it. Requesting suggestions in case someone has been in a similar situation.

Application Date: 20 June 2022
invitation: Waiting
Council: Paramatta

While my citizenship application is in progress. I also received approval for my Canada PR. I intend to fly to Canada for a few days to get it complete landing.
1. I wanted to know what will be my action items after I become Canada PR as I remember there was a question to provide details of where the applicant is a permanent resident and not a citizen.

2. Will this impact my citizenship processing in any way? Can this delay the process or cause any issues?

Note: I will be only traveling to Canada for a few days.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a strange situation and I'm not completely sure how to go about it. Requesting suggestions in case someone has been in a similar situation.
> 
> ...


You should upload a word document giving details of your Canadian pr grant
Not sure if t will delay the citizenship processing or not
Cheers


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

thanks a lot *Wd2022*


----------



## Mate91 (5 mo ago)

From your experience, after how many days does immi account citizenship application status get changed from Approved to Finalised?

Thanks all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mate91 said:


> From your experience, after how many days does immi account citizenship application status get changed from Approved to Finalised?
> 
> Thanks all.


It will show finalised only after you complete the ceremony
Cheers


----------



## Mate91 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> It will show finalised only after you complete the ceremony
> Cheers


My apologies, I did finish my ceremony a week ago but still status showing approved!


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

I had my ceremony on a Wednesday and change of status happened on the following Monday. I am based in Perth.


----------



## Bawa G (Dec 22, 2015)

kumarv2017 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a strange situation and I'm not completely sure how to go about it. Requesting suggestions in case someone has been in a similar situation.
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,

I have a question related to the Canadian PR scenario here. If you can answer that would be great. 

I am a Canadian PR holder since 2019. Now I have Australian Citizenship, so do I have to update IRCC about my updated citizenship status? Also, if I travel to Canada, do I must carry my primary home country's passport with me?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Bingoo said:


> Great, thanks.
> What about entering my native country with my native passport not swiped then? I will not enter it with my Australian passport tho.


What you do there is talk to the airline agent at the gate and say you need to change the passport that you will be entering the other country on. Because you've already "exited Australia" the Australian Government no longer worries which passport you are using. On your way back you can ask the agent to call the Border Operations Centre to "link" your passports so that you use your foreign passport to fly back, then your Australian passport at the e-gates.


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Had the interview in Parramatta. Very easy, 20min in total
I got asked for passport, drivers licence, Medicare, one of the bills with address.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Bawa G said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I have a question related to the Canadian PR scenario here. If you can answer that would be great.
> 
> I am a Canadian PR holder since 2019. Now I have Australian Citizenship, so do I have to update IRCC about my updated citizenship status? Also, if I travel to Canada, do I must carry my primary home country's passport with me?


1. Apply for a new PR card with your bew passport and citizenship details and get it delivered to a friend’s address in canada.

2 As you will not have the new pr card with you. Usually for countries that require visa PRTD to travel without pr card. But as you said you are a australian citizen now you may not need that. But do confirm with IRCC about


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

ptl_ptl said:


> You would get electronic notification that you can view via your immi account. The entire process and communication happens electronically. So keep an eye on your immi account


Thanks. I heard from other people the invitation to the ceremony and other notifications after the interview are all by post. Is it correct ?


----------



## Apuj (4 mo ago)

Application date 22 mar 2022
No reply.any idea how long it takes?


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Apuj said:


> Application date 22 mar 2022
> No reply.any idea how long it takes?


I think you should mention your state and council for others to share any ideas.

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apuj (4 mo ago)

Vic, Kingston council


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Canada_geese said:


> Thanks. I heard from other people the invitation to the ceremony and other notifications after the interview are all by post. Is it correct ?


I am sure they will prefer sending all communication via email. I am not sure about the post though. it will be good for you to check your application "Message" tab for any updates on your application.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Rainy_Season said:


> Okay.
> 
> Asked due to below details from vfs saying cancelled is not correct, should be cancelled due to foreign citizenship.
> 
> ...


For me it just says cancelled on the passport. but I did receive letter along with the passport which mentioned the reason for cancellation to be "Accepting foreign Citizenship".


----------



## zanoa.1620 (5 mo ago)

I’m waiting for a ceremony invite and I’m due to move out in month to a new council area, does this mean The clock will restart again for ceremony invite? or can I stay with existing council books even after the move?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zanoa.1620 said:


> I’m waiting for a ceremony invite and I’m due to move out in month to a new council area, does this mean The clock will restart again for ceremony invite? or can I stay with existing council books even after the move?


Just sit quietly and attend the ceremony when invited in the old council
Cheers


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

Apuj said:


> Application date 22 mar 2022
> No reply.any idea how long it takes?


Maybe by november, since the process now is faster. it was 12/13 months in victoris now its around 9 months


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Canada_geese said:


> Thanks. I heard from other people the invitation to the ceremony and other notifications after the interview are all by post. Is it correct ?


That ain't true. I received all of my communication via emails and none through post. Not sure if the other applicants have chosen postal method of communication for their application. it will be rather wise to choose email for communication as you can access it anywhere anytime.


----------



## AusEmma (3 mo ago)

My citizenship test is on Wednesday 03 Oct. And I was wondering if anyone could give some rough timeline on when will I likely be able to attend a ceremony? I'm at Stonnington, VIC. I'm considering cancelling/postponing my holiday just so I could get an earlier date for ceremony. I also really would like to get on the HELP loan before the next semester starts (Late Jan 2022)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AusEmma said:


> My citizenship test is on Wednesday 03 Oct. And I was wondering if anyone could give some rough timeline on when will I likely be able to attend a ceremony? I'm at Stonnington, VIC. I'm considering cancelling/postponing my holiday just so I could get an earlier date for ceremony. I also really would like to get on the HELP loan before the next semester starts (Late Jan 2022)


Not everyone gets approved on the same day of the test
See when you are approved and then think of the next step
Cheers


----------



## AusEmma (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> Not everyone gets approved on the same day of the test
> See when you are approved and then think of the next step
> Cheers


Thank you for your response 

I do have another question though.I don’t Have the original of my birth certificate, only the scanned copy. Is this gonna be an issue?


I unfortunately don’t have access and unable to get one due to the circumstances. (My mom declared multiple times that if I were to become Australian citizenship she will disown me. And she have all my identification documents from my home country 😅)


----------



## federationfreak (Sep 23, 2021)

AusEmma said:


> Thank you for your response
> 
> I do have another question though.I don’t Have the original of my birth certificate, only the scanned copy. Is this gonna be an issue?
> 
> ...


Apply for an extract of your birth certificate from the authorities in your home country — such an extract of your birth certificate will be an “certified true copy” and can be used in place of your original document. Hope this helps!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Our ceremony invitations finally arrived a short while back!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Citizenship application 17/Jan/2021
Citizenship interview 11/April/2022 
Citizenship ceremony 25/October/2022
Council: Hume Council, VIC


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AusEmma said:


> Thank you for your response
> 
> I do have another question though.I don’t Have the original of my birth certificate, only the scanned copy. Is this gonna be an issue?
> 
> ...


You may get away without the original birth certificate, as due to covid, most co during interviews don’t ask to see all original documents 
If you get a strict officer, then you may have a delayed approval 
Cheers


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Bra said:


> Hi Guys.
> I have applied for my citizenship 02/12/21 in VIC.
> Looking at immitracker, I noticed that some people who have applied a few weeks after me have already got their invitation.
> is it normal or should it be in order of application?
> ...


Hi Bra, I am the same boat as you. I have applied for my citizenship 18/12/21 in VIC but I am still waiting! Does anyone have any updates?


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Question!


Application date: 18/12/2021
State: VIC
Council: Yarra
Status: Received

I submitted my citizenship by conferral last year however I have noted that others who applied after me have received their interview invites. I have just returned from a 2 month holiday overseas and just realised that I completely forgot and never informed them that I was heading overseas. Does anyone know if this could impact the processing timelines?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

J-L-M said:


> Question!
> 
> 
> Application date: 18/12/2021
> ...


DHA is responsible for the immigration desk also at the airport 
So the moment you left and entered Australia, it would be recorded on you file
To be on the safe side just upload a word document giving your itinerary and confirming that you are back in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All,

Any updates on the timelines for Citizenship ceremony invites for Parramatta Council NSW. 

We have cleared the test last month and the application status is Approved.

Cheers.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> You may get away without the original birth certificate, as due to covid, most co during interviews don’t ask to see all original documents
> If you get a strict officer, then you may have a delayed approval
> Cheers


It depends what document they will request to you during the interview. For me even after having all the documents they just asked for driving licence. So luck factor weighs in well for every interview


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> Has anyone received invitation for Banyule ceremony on 2nd Nov??


Have you received anything?


----------



## Musty96 (3 mo ago)

Hi guys, I just moved from Hume council to brimbank council. And I can see on immitracker that people that got approved on June/July this year have already done their ceremonies in brimbank. I got approved on 28 may 2022 so where does that put me on the queue? Should I contact dha or it won’t make a difference Thanks for your help.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Ecastle said:


> Have you received anything?


No  but I have seen someone received it. Their application was approved in June. So I guess I will have to wait 9-12 months for ceremony as there is no other one planned for this year!


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> No  but I have seen someone received it. Their application was approved in June. So I guess I will have to wait 9-12 months for ceremony as there is no other one planned for this year!


Shouldnt there be another one in January?


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Ecastle said:


> Shouldnt there be another one in January?


This year it was only May, Aug and Nov. They haven’t listed next year yet but I assume it would be similar.


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> This year it was only May, Aug and Nov. They haven’t listed next year yet but I assume it would be similar.


I think there were only 3 this year due to covid. It says on Councils website that they do 4 ceremonies per year. Hopefully there is one in January.


----------



## harrywiz (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi all,
Approved for citizenship on 03 May 2022 and still waiting for ceremony invite in wyndham council. The wait is frustrating to say the least. Any updates for Wyndham council?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Ecastle said:


> I think there were only 3 this year due to covid. It says on Councils website that they do 4 ceremonies per year. Hopefully there is one in January.


It would be January 26th - Australia Day. The Government pretty much expects that every council run a ceremony on that day.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

harrywiz said:


> Hi all,
> Approved for citizenship on 03 May 2022 and still waiting for ceremony invite in wyndham council. The wait is frustrating to say the least. Any updates for Wyndham council?


People who attended the September 18th ceremony were approved in April 2022 (source: ImmiTracker)


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

DHA are given high priority to visa's and not citizenship applications and i think its frustrating especially in Victoria things are moving so slow comparing to other states. I also think its time to stop using the Covid excuse for everything and delays.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

harrywiz said:


> Hi all,
> Approved for citizenship on 03 May 2022 and still waiting for ceremony invite in wyndham council. The wait is frustrating to say the least. Any updates for Wyndham council?


U must have received an invite right after this post🙂


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> This year it was only May, Aug and Nov. They haven’t listed next year yet but I assume it would be similar.


Hello I have emailed Banyule Council and they have replied this:

Our next ceremony will be 23 November and the one after that 26 January 2023.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Ecastle said:


> Hello I have emailed Banyule Council and they have replied this:
> 
> Our next ceremony will be 23 November and the one after that 26 January 2023.


Wow thank you! 23rd Nov wasn’t listed. It is great to hear 🙏🏼

or did you mean 2nd Nov?


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

.


ceylannehir said:


> Wow thank you! 23rd Nov wasn’t listed. It is great to hear 🙏🏼
> 
> or did you mean 2nd Nov?


She said 23 of Nov


----------



## AusEmma (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> Not everyone gets approved on the same day of the test
> See when you are approved and then think of the next step
> Cheers





AusEmma said:


> My citizenship test is on Wednesday 03 Oct. And I was wondering if anyone could give some rough timeline on when will I likely be able to attend a ceremony? I'm at Stonnington, VIC. I'm considering cancelling/postponing my holiday just so I could get an earlier date for ceremony. I also really would like to get on the HELP loan before the next semester starts (Late Jan 2022)



hello everyone,

just want to give an update on my application and thanks everyone for your help!

I had my interview and test today and past my test. I received the approval letter 15 minutes after 

sending good vibes to all of you on the journey 😊

my timeline is as follows:

Application: Jan 3rd 2022

Got the email for the interview date on 28th of September 2022. 

Original assigned date for interview/test was 17th of Oct 2022.

Updated test date: 3rd Oct 2022

approval letter received: 3rd Oct 2022.

awaiting ceremony date

council: Stonnington


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Ecastle said:


> .
> She said 23 of Nov


Fingers crossed then!


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Hi All,

One big dilemma - if any one can help advise. My timeline:

*Council:* Parramatta *Application:* 21 Apr 22 *Test & Approval:* 29 Sep 22 *Ceremony:* Yet To Receive

I have to travel to India in Jan 2023. Given that the ceremony invite can take some time, can I book my travel tickets with my Indian passport?

*If (big IF), I get invited for a ceremony before Jan 2023* (Parramatta has two ceremonies scheduled - 18 Oct & 7 Nov)* I can get AU passport, travel to India on my India Passport. But book a return ticket with AU passport?*

If I don't get invite by end of Oct, I can just travel & return on my India passport and PR/RRV.

This is just for my planning.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

parramarra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One big dilemma - if any one can help advise. My timeline:
> 
> ...


Well India doesn't allow dual citizenship so If you have taken AU passport technically it won't be wise to travel with Indian passport. Just my perception. Well I think you can travel on AU passport to India isn't it?


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

ptl_ptl said:


> Well India doesn't allow dual citizenship so If you have taken AU passport technically it won't be wise to travel with Indian passport. Just my perception. Well I think you can travel on AU passport to India isn't it?


Yeah - that sounds like it. Actually, I want to book tickets now. That's why I thought of that devious plan  But of course if its not legal, then I will have to wait till end of Oct to book the tickets either way. Just gave it a try.


----------



## Proxynproxy (4 mo ago)

NSW Bankstown 
App 21 April 2022
Interview invite 27 Sept 2022
Test 04 oct 2022- Pass

Officer in interview said, they will process my AU police check.
Is it for everyone? and how long it may take for police check and then approval?


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Proxynproxy said:


> NSW Bankstown
> App 21 April 2022
> Interview invite 27 Sept 2022
> Test 04 oct 2022- Pass
> ...


They said the same to me, it was approved later that evening....


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> Hi Bra, I am the same boat as you. I have applied for my citizenship 18/12/21 in VIC but I am still waiting! Does anyone have any updates?


Hey There, 

I’ve called them last week to get an update and they say it is not in order of application sometimes and that I would have to wait. It is very frustrating, specially when you know that people who have applied 2 months after you have had their test invite and we haven’t heard anything from them, isn’t it? 
anyways, I guess we just need to keep waiting and dealing with our anxiety hehe
Good luck to us


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Bra said:


> Hey There,
> 
> I’ve called them last week to get an update and they say it is not in order of application sometimes and that I would have to wait. It is very frustrating, specially when you know that people who have applied 2 months after you have had their test invite and we haven’t heard anything from them, isn’t it?
> anyways, I guess we just need to keep waiting and dealing with our anxiety hehe
> Good luck to us


Yep. Good luck to us! When was yours approved?


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Bra said:


> Hey There,
> 
> I’ve called them last week to get an update and they say it is not in order of application sometimes and that I would have to wait. It is very frustrating, specially when you know that people who have applied 2 months after you have had their test invite and we haven’t heard anything from them, isn’t it?
> anyways, I guess we just need to keep waiting and dealing with our anxiety hehe
> Good luck to us


So frustrating! I called them too and they said they same thing, they also told me not to believe everything online lol! I guess we will have to wait and see, I will be sure to keep you posted  Feel free to do the same


----------



## nbe_wo84 (4 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> Has anyone received invitation for Banyule ceremony on 2nd Nov??


Yep - I've been invited to the 2/Nov ceremony! 🎉


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> DHA is responsible for the immigration desk also at the airport
> So the moment you left and entered Australia, it would be recorded on you file
> To be on the safe side just upload a word document giving your itinerary and confirming that you are back in Australia
> Cheers


Thanks, I just uploaded my itinerary, boarding pass and e-ticket to 'Other Documents'. Is that correct @Bra - did you do the same?


----------



## jayng28 (Feb 23, 2017)

harrywiz said:


> Hi all,
> Approved for citizenship on 03 May 2022 and still waiting for ceremony invite in wyndham council. The wait is frustrating to say the least. Any updates for Wyndham council?


oh damn not a good news for me, i was approved on 6 Sept 22 from Wyndham council so look like my ceremony would be next year then


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

nbe_wo84 said:


> Yep - I've been invited to the 2/Nov ceremony! 🎉


Congratulations! When did you get approval?


----------



## nbe_wo84 (4 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> Congratulations! When did you get approval?


Citizenship application submitted 23/Dec/2020
Citizenship interview 1/April/2022
Citizenship approval 29/April/2022
Invited to ceremony 5/Oct/2022
Citizenship ceremony 2/Nov/2022
Council: Banyule City Council, VIC


----------



## tarun_mathew (Jul 28, 2018)

Ecastle said:


> Hello I have emailed Banyule Council and they have replied this:
> 
> Our next ceremony will be 23 November and the one after that 26 January 2023.


I got a reply from the council today and they said they have two ceremonies on Nov 2nd followed by the one on 23rd Nov and Jan 26th 2023. They are inviting 150 new citizens for each ceremony. So in these 4 ceremonies they will clear 600 people from the backlog.


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

tarun_mathew said:


> I got a reply from the council today and they said they have two ceremonies on Nov 2nd followed by the one on 23rd Nov and Jan 26th 2023. They are inviting 150 new citizens for each ceremony. So in these 4 ceremonies they will clear 600 people from the backlog.


Great to hear. I believe they have invited June 2022 approvals on the 2nd of Nov. 

Hopefully people who got approved in July to Sept will be invited on the 23rd.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Ecastle said:


> Great to hear. I believe they have invited June 2022 approvals on the 2nd of Nov.
> 
> Hopefully people who got approved in July to Sept will be invited on the 23rd.





tarun_mathew said:


> I got a reply from the council today and they said they have two ceremonies on Nov 2nd followed by the one on 23rd Nov and Jan 26th 2023. They are inviting 150 new citizens for each ceremony. So in these 4 ceremonies they will clear 600 people from the backlog.


Thank you! I just received a similar response. That’s great to hear looks like they will clear the backlog.


----------



## Proxynproxy (4 mo ago)

Want to know, where is Canterbury-Bankstown (NSW) council in terms of citizenship ceremonies?


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> Thanks, I just uploaded my itinerary, boarding pass and e-ticket to 'Other Documents'. Is that correct @Bra - did you do the same?


I did. I have uploaded my itinerary, my boarding pass and I called them to let them know I was back. 
they definitely know I am here heheh
@J-L-M , when did you apply?


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

parramarra said:


> Yeah - that sounds like it. Actually, I want to book tickets now. That's why I thought of that devious plan  But of course if its not legal, then I will have to wait till end of Oct to book the tickets either way. Just gave it a try.


I reckon it will be good to ask query calling the DHA number 131 880 and discuss your scenario. They might provide more relevant information to you. The scenario that you are in won't the first of its kind  . There might be similar cases to yours. Giving a call to them won't be harm at all. Best of luck.


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Bra said:


> I did. I have uploaded my itinerary, my boarding pass and I called them to let them know I was back.
> they definitely know I am here heheh
> @J-L-M , when did you apply?


I applied 18th December 2021. Cool, I uploaded my eticket with flights, return boarding pass and a word document with my itinerary, I am REALLY hoping it gets picked up soon! When calling did they ask you for your reference number? The guy I was speaking to said that they could not answer on specific cases so I was left pretty dissatisfied!


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> I applied 18th December 2021. Cool, I uploaded my eticket with flights, return boarding pass and a word document with my itinerary, I am REALLY hoping it gets picked up soon! When calling did they ask you for your reference number? The guy I was speaking to said that they could not answer on specific cases so I was left pretty dissatisfied!


Me too. I loosing a lot of sleep because of it. 
he just asked my passport number and then he confirmed the details. But indeed, the answer they give is very broad and never certain so it is hard to know. 
when were you overseas?


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Bra said:


> Me too. I loosing a lot of sleep because of it.
> he just asked my passport number and then he confirmed the details. But indeed, the answer they give is very broad and never certain so it is hard to know.
> when were you overseas?


I know it is the absolute worst! I was away from 7th August-2nd October. Let's just hope that we get called for an interview ASAP. Do you mind me asking what council you are in?


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> I know it is the absolute worst! I was away from 7th August-2nd October. Let's just hope that we get called for an interview ASAP. Do you mind me asking what council you are in?


I came back on the 15th September. I was only away for 14 days.
It was stonington when I applied but the I moved to Glen eira. Now I don’t really know which one I’ll be placed in. 
let’s hope they assess it soon. 🙏


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

Application submitted: 14th Feb, 2022
Invited for interview/test: 7th October, 2022
Date for interview/test: 7th Nov, 2022
Council: Stonnington (Melbourne, VIC)


----------



## rrr777 (3 mo ago)

Hi Anyone here who has received ceremony invitation from Wyndham Council Vic for upcoming ceremonies? I got Approval letter in 27 June 2022. I am waiting for invitation.
Anyone who is waiting for approval around this date?
Thank you.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

rrr777 said:


> Hi Anyone here who has received ceremony invitation from Wyndham Council Vic for upcoming ceremonies? I got Approval letter in 27 June 2022. I am waiting for invitation.
> Anyone who is waiting for approval around this date?
> Thank you.


People approved upto 10 jun have received invite for 13th nov ceremony. U must probably will get for 26th Nov.


----------



## mohd.shabbir09 (5 mo ago)

AusEmma said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> just want to give an update on my application and thanks everyone for your help!
> 
> ...


Hi Emma, I noticed a minimum of 6 months wait time for ceremony at Stonnington council. My application is approved on 31st August and waiting for the ceremony.


----------



## DB2313 (Nov 18, 2016)

Camden council
Has anyone received invitation for Nov 26 ceremony? Any idea on until which month they have given certificate on Sep 20 ceremony?


----------



## rrr777 (3 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> People approved upto 10 jun have received invite for 13th nov ceremony. U must probably will get for 26th Nov.


Thank you for reply.
Can I know how to check this information please? I can keep the track.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

rrr777 said:


> Thank you for reply.
> Can I know how to check this information please? I can keep the track.


Its a whatsapp group where i got this info


----------



## rrr777 (3 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Its a whatsapp group where i got this info


Wow Great Thank you for your help.


----------



## melbourneblues (8 mo ago)

rrr777 said:


> Hi Anyone here who has received ceremony invitation from Wyndham Council Vic for upcoming ceremonies? I got Approval letter in 27 June 2022. I am waiting for invitation.
> Anyone who is waiting for approval around this date?
> Thank you.


My wife got approval on 24th June. Waiting for ceremony invitation.


----------



## rrr777 (3 mo ago)

melbourneblues said:


> My wife got approval on 24th June. Waiting for ceremony invitation.


May be we will get invitation for 26 Nov.


----------



## pecobian2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

dueforcitizenship said:


> My docs were laminated and were accepted. They are not touching the docs at the moment and you just have to show them as there is glass shield in between.


Hello everyone - Has anyone gone through a similar experience recently? I have some of my documents which were laminated. I was able to remove the laminate on one of those but not able to do for all. During the citizenship interview, do they reject the laminated documents? 

Thanks


----------



## SKYLIM (3 mo ago)

Did anyone get invited for ceremony from Hobart City Council on 28 Nov 2022?
Kindly let us know....!!
With your date of approval

My Timeline
Date of application:2 May 2022
Date of appointment letter:19 Jul 2022
appointment date:16 Aug 2022
Date of approval: 5 Oct 2022
Location: Hobart, TAS
Hobart city council


----------



## sajayn_8065 (Dec 22, 2021)

Thank you all who posted and updated the happenings. These threads helped me a lot whenever I was concerned. Keep up the good work and lets help the future members as well.

My Timeline:

*My Timeline:
------------------
Date of application*:27-Oct-2021
*Council*: Parramatta
*Relocated to Melbourne*: 23-Apr-2022
*Date of appointment* *letter*:26-Apr-2022 ( _felt so unlucky to receive the invitation after 2 days of my relocation as It was hard for me to go back to Sydney with my little ones_)

_Called the Immi Department and updated my relocation details. Waited for the new invite based on my new location. I was so worried about the super delay in Victorian process._

*Relocated to council*: Casey Council
*New appointment email received on*: 17-Aug-2022
*Test Date*: 20-Aug-2022
*Date of approval*: 21-Aug-2022
*Ceremony Invitation Email received on*: 21-Sep-2022(_unbelievable moment to see the email one month after the test_)
*Date of Ceremony*: 09-Oct-2022


_All the best for all the future _*Citizens*


----------



## s_immi (3 mo ago)

Has anyone who applied in Feb/March 2022 in Melbourne received a test invite?


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone please advise which application dates are being picked up for NSW Parramatta center for test?

10 days back I saw people who applied in early to mid may got invited but did not see any updates after that.

Thanks

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Folks,

I just booked my tickets to India (11 Jan 23 - 29 Jan 23). Unfortunately, I will have to forgo any chance of ceremony on 26 Jan 2023 :-(

Parramatta Council, NSW
Applied: 21 Apr 22
Test & Approved: 29 Sep 22
Waiting for ceremony

I did upload the tickets & itinerary doc in the immi account. Hope that is sufficient.


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Has anyone in ACT got invite for the ceremony this month? If yes, what dates did you get approval?


----------



## RJ_BLR (3 mo ago)

Hi Friends,

Today, I had the citizenship interview at Melbourne office. I passed the exam with 100%, but I am facing following issues wrt documents.

1. My name in Indian passport and birth certificate/SSLC marks card was in different order. The officer asked me to get the birth certificate name confirmation in my Indian passport description page from embassy/VFSGlobal. * What is the procedure to get attestation from embassy saying both the names are same?*

2. I received my PR on *Feb 15, 2016* and moved to Singapore for work on *May 12, 2016* . The total duration of my stay in India was *2 months 27 days after my PR grant. *The officer still insisted for India PCC at this stage. The online application did not ask me to obtain indian PCC. It asked for Singapore PCC and I have given. As per the application rule, PCC has to be obtained if we had stayed more than or equal to 90 days after the PC grant. *How to challenge this with Australia's department of home affairs?*

Please help me with any suggestions or guidance. Thanks.

RJ


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RJ_BLR said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today, I had the citizenship interview at Melbourne office. I passed the exam with 100%, but I am facing following issues wrt documents.
> 
> ...


1. No idea
2. Don’t waste time fighting..DHA has overriding powers to ask for PCC
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

RJ_BLR said:


> 1. My name in Indian passport and birth certificate/SSLC marks card was in different order. The officer asked me to get the birth certificate name confirmation in my Indian passport description page from embassy/VFSGlobal. * What is the procedure to get attestation from embassy saying both the names are same?*




Talk to VFS on how to go about it. I suggest you visit your nearest VFS Office with all documentation and seek information directly from them if you cannot reach them over the phone



RJ_BLR said:


> 2. I received my PR on *Feb 15, 2016* and moved to Singapore for work on *May 12, 2016* . The total duration of my stay in India was *2 months 27 days after my PR grant. *The officer still insisted for India PCC at this stage. The online application did not ask me to obtain indian PCC. It asked for Singapore PCC and I have given. As per the application rule, PCC has to be obtained if we had stayed more than or equal to 90 days after the PC grant. *How to challenge this with Australia's department of home affairs?*


As NB suggested, don't even go there. Just apply for an Indian PCC and be done with it. You have spent just 3 days shy of PCC criteria and DHA can ask for additional documentation prior to approving your application.


----------



## RJ_BLR (3 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> Talk to VFS on how to go about it. I suggest you visit your nearest VFS Office with all documentation and seek information directly from them if you cannot reach them over the phone
> 
> 
> 
> As NB suggested, don't even go there. Just apply for an Indian PCC and be done with it. You have spent just 3 days shy of PCC criteria and DHA can ask for additional documentation prior to approving your application.


Thanks Fugitive. Appreciate your time and guidance. Good day.


----------



## RJ_BLR (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> 1. No idea
> 2. Don’t waste time fighting..DHA has overriding powers to ask for PCC
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Appreciate your time and guidance. Good day.


----------



## Bluemits (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone!
My partner is currently in the process of applying for his citizenship, but we are struggling with the Form 1195.
We can't think of anyone he has known for at least a year that works in one of the listed professions.
He is going to ask his doctor to sign the form, but he may refuse, since my partner hasn't visited since 2017.
Who did other people ask? What do you do if you can't find someone to verify your identity?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bluemits said:


> Who did other people ask? What do you do if you can't find someone to verify your identity?


pharmacist, accountant ?


----------



## Bluemits (3 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> pharmacist, accountant ?


It’s the requirement to know someone for at least a year that’s the problem.
We don’t have an accountant and we don’t have a regular pharmacist who would be able to identify my partner
When he applied for his residency, everything was verified by a JP, which was much easier


----------



## bezmam (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

Did anyone receive a test invite from Brisbane city QLD recently? timeline, please 

Thanks


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I applied for my 13 yo daughter's citizenship 01 March 2022 in Inner West Sydney (I am a citizen, my daughter is PR). No response yet. I expected there will be a priority for children's applications, but apparently there is even a delay in processing as I can see that later applications have been already processed. 

Has anyone been in the same shoes? How long did you wait?


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Any word @Bra , I am still waiting


----------



## adi1012 (5 mo ago)

Bluemits said:


> It’s the requirement to know someone for at least a year that’s the problem.
> We don’t have an accountant and we don’t have a regular pharmacist who would be able to identify my partner
> When he applied for his residency, everything was verified by a JP, which was much easier


Hi Bluemits,

I was in a similar situation (except being a student) and went to the JP who did not write anything into the "years" text box under Section 3 of For 1195, but signed the photo and the form. To clarify my situation, I attached a Statutory Declaration clearly mentioning my reasons for not able to obtain a signature from a listed professional and submitted the application. 
Will wait for the case officer's response.

Kind regards,
Adl


----------



## larryblackmoore (7 mo ago)

Applied 15 Nov 2021
Received interview letter 28 Aug 2022
Appointment 20th Sept 2022
Approval 20th Sept 202
Invitation for Ceremony Received 11th Oct 2022
Ceremony 29th Oct 2022
Vic, Melton Council but Ceremony in Caroline Spring Southern Cross Grammar

Good luck to all those still waiting


----------



## Saman1993 (4 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, 

I received my approval in April 2022 and have not yet received by ceremony invite. Is anyone waiting for their citizenship ceremony from the cardinia share council?


----------



## VCT (8 mo ago)

Hello Everyone
Received approval for citizenship by conferral in Jul 2022
Waiting for ceremony - forecast unknown - Next ceremony scheduled in end of Jan 2023 (Not sure if I'll be included in that)
Current Indian passport expiring in Mid Jan 2023

Thinking to renew Indian Passport before expiry. Queries as below-

1) Is it allowed to renew Indian Passport while awaiting invitation for Australian Citizenship ceremony?
2) Anyone on forum been through such situation? pls share experiences

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

VCT said:


> Hello Everyone
> Received approval for citizenship by conferral in Jul 2022
> Waiting for ceremony - forecast unknown - Next ceremony scheduled in end of Jan 2023 (Not sure if I'll be included in that)
> Current Indian passport expiring in Mid Jan 2023
> ...


Yes it is allowed as long as ceremony is not done u r still indian citizen..


----------



## citi_seeker (10 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> Yes it is allowed as long as ceremony is not done u r still indian citizen..





VCT said:


> Hello Everyone
> Received approval for citizenship by conferral in Jul 2022
> Waiting for ceremony - forecast unknown - Next ceremony scheduled in end of Jan 2023 (Not sure if I'll be included in that)
> Current Indian passport expiring in Mid Jan 2023
> ...


It is absolutely fine to renew your passport & travel on indian passport until you attend ceremony. I had renewed mine when application for citizenship was in progress before approval.


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> Any word @Bra , I am still waiting


@J-L-M , nothing yet. I stopped looking at immitracker to avoid getting anxious. 🥲


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

DB2313 said:


> Camden council
> Has anyone received invitation for Nov 26 ceremony? Any idea on until which month they have given certificate on Sep 20 ceremony?


Hi, I emailed Camden Council to see if I made it to the list for Nov end ceremony. They confirmed I did. I got my approval on May 25, 2022, so seems like they are up to May now. Hope this helps and feel free to email the council to check if you are on the list. Official invites are yet to be sent out. The council has been extremely helpful and very responsive with my queries every month.


----------



## s_immi (3 mo ago)

Does anyone have an idea which files are being processed for Victoria currently?


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Why Victoria still behind all of the other states in processing the applications, anyone have any idea, and please don't blame it on Covid- its just an excuse now for everything in Victoria only. All the other states are processing faster and now in June's applications. Very frustrating and disappointing


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> Why Victoria still behind all of the other states in processing the applications, anyone have any idea


and please dont blame it on Covid- its just an excuse now for everything in Victoria only


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

s_immi said:


> Does anyone have an idea which files are being processed for Victoria currently?


Currently on feb 2022


----------



## moooo007 (3 mo ago)

Hi anybody got any ceremony invite for melton council? I got my approval around 11th June no response yet thanks


----------



## DB2313 (Nov 18, 2016)

deorox said:


> Hi, I emailed Camden Council to see if I made it to the list for Nov end ceremony. They confirmed I did. I got my approval on May 25, 2022, so seems like they are up to May now. Hope this helps and feel free to email the council to check if you are on the list. Official invites are yet to be sent out. The council has been extremely helpful and very responsive with my queries every month.


Hi
May I know the email id plz?
Thanks


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

Brought forward my 7th Nov interview/test to 13th October.
Entire process took less than 20 minutes.

Got approved this morning, 14th Oct.

Anyone waiting from Stonnington Council? They have 3 ceremonies left for this year, hopefully get invited to one.


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

expat91 said:


> Brought forward my 7th Nov interview/test to 13th October.
> Entire process took less than 20 minutes.
> 
> Got approved this morning, 14th Oct.
> ...


congrats, when did you apply for the citizenship


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

rayvictoria said:


> congrats, when did you apply for the citizenship


14th Feb, 2022


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

expat91 said:


> 14th Feb, 2022


thank you


----------



## melbourneblues (8 mo ago)

rrr777 said:


> May be we will get invitation for 26 Nov.


Received invitation for 26th Nov. Your should be on the way as well.


----------



## jazzbaat23 (3 mo ago)

moooo007 said:


> Hi anybody got any ceremony invite for melton council? I got my approval around 11th June no response yet thanks


 Hi buddy, Pls call council directly to check if you are on the next list. I got my Citizenship Approval on 28 Sep 2022 and ceremony invite on 11 Oct 2022 for 29 Oct.
All the best!


----------



## jazzbaat23 (3 mo ago)

larryblackmoore said:


> Applied 15 Nov 2021
> Received interview letter 28 Aug 2022
> Appointment 20th Sept 2022
> Approval 20th Sept 202
> ...


Who knows we might be in the same ceremony. Are u slotted at 1 PM?


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

moooo007 said:


> Hi anybody got any ceremony invite for melton council? I got my approval around 11th June no response yet thanks


Yes we did , june approved were invited back in september , we are invited for the october one and we were approved in august , you went oversease? And if yes did you updated them that you are back?


----------



## moooo007 (3 mo ago)

FD83 said:


> Yes we did , june approved were invited back in september , we are invited for the october one and we were approved in august , you went oversease? And if yes did you updated them that you are back?


hi I did not travel overseas at all nor changed my address after getting approval. 

which date were you approved if you don't mind sharing and whom should I contact for follow up? any ideas


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello All,
Today I received the Ceremony invite for 7th Nov at 10.30 AM

Council - Parramatta, NSW
Applied on 28-March-2022.
Interview date- 19th Aug
Approval - 19th Aug
Ceremony- 7th Nov.

Hope it helps.


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

moooo007 said:


> hi I did not travel overseas at all nor changed my address after getting approval.
> 
> which date were you approved if you don't mind sharing and whom should I contact for follow up? any ideas


(Council conducts regular Citizenship Ceremonies throughout the year.

Although the Council organises and conducts Citizenship Ceremonies, Melton City Council is not responsible for allocating candidates to ceremony dates. This is the decision of the Department of Home Affairs.

If you would like to inquire about your status in the waiting list, please contact the Department of Home Affairs on Ph: 131 880.) This is from the council website try to call the number above .
There is 3 ceremonies the 29/10 and i think it wil be the last one for this year so jut try and give them a call.
We were approved middle of august and i saw yesterday in here a mate who was approved in september invited the same day 29/10


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi there,

My wife's citizenship application is in processing(status - recieved). We recently planned for a month of travel in December. Can someone please guide me if I need to inform my travel plans to the department ? If so, how do I do that since online there isn't seem to be an option ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys any idea what the timelines are in Canberra? Heard they are much quicker?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB and others? If we live in Sydney and given the slow processing times, what if we use friends Canberra address to apply? Would that work out? Or cause problems?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and others? If we live in Sydney and given the slow processing times, what if we use friends Canberra address to apply? Would that work out? Or cause problems?


Don't do that, it will result in serious consequences.
NSW has a delay of 4-5 months, very similar to the ACT.


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Does anyone know which applications are being currently processed in NSW?


----------



## Wild_Octopus (4 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> Does anyone know which applications are being currently processed in NSW?


I received my invite 2 days ago, applied end of May 22. Hope this helps.


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Wild_Octopus said:


> I received my invite 2 days ago, applied end of May 22. Hope this helps.


Thanks. It means they havent yet got to June or July applications. Applied 25th of August


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

atif.nsw said:


> Thanks. It means they havent yet got to June or July applications. Applied 25th of August


Someone applied on 5 June received invitation this Saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicki_7 (Aug 8, 2020)

Just a quick question guys and I would really appreciate your replies. I am currently in Victoria and I will apply for citizenship soon. I know the queue is so long in Victoria atm, so what would prevent me from going to WA and moving address to have a faster decision? I should get a quicker decision if I move there, right? Many thanks and looking forward to your thoughts


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Georges River will not have any ceremonies 13. Oct- 26.January....hope Australia Day one is very big


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

Zmajche88 said:


> Georges River will not have any ceremonies 13. Oct- 26.January....hope Australia Day one is very big


Can we phone DoHA about council ceremony plan? If the council doesn’t publish plan on website?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

lyc128 said:


> Can we phone DoHA about council ceremony plan? If the council doesn’t publish plan on website?


Won't help, as DHA cannot answer Council related matters and each council is free to take decisions on ceremonies.


----------



## donarres (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

I will become eligible to apply for the Australian citizenship on the 𝟏𝟕𝐭𝐡 𝐨𝐟 𝐉𝐮𝐥𝐲, 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟑.

However, I have got a really attractive job offer for an airline in 𝐍𝐞𝐰 𝐙𝐞𝐚𝐥𝐚𝐧𝐝 which needs me to move to New Zealand in April next year (I could also commute to Australia, but we would prefer staying in NZ). We would move there for a maximum of two years.

𝟏. My question is, if we end up going to NZ, come back to Aus to apply for my citizenship and then move back to NZ, would my application be processed? 

I would make sure I can come to attend the exam and ceremony. I would even fly and have work overnights in Australia very often.

My defacto partner is an Australian citizen, but we do not have any property in Australia. I do have shares in the Australian market, bank accounts, paid income tax, extended family (so we would come often to Aus to visit them) and our intention is living in Australia long term after this job experience.

𝟐. One of the citizenship requirements is that you have to hold a permanent resident visa and lived in Australia for at least 9 months out of the last 12 months before applying. So my question is, considering I obtained my PR on the 17th july 2022 and that I am in a defacto relationship with an Australian citizen, if I leave Australia in April 2023 (more than 3 months before applying) and following the ministerial discretion, would this count as time spent in OZ?

Anyone with the same experience?
Thank you very much!


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

It looks like you are eligible for the Aus citizenship application @donarres . On 𝟏𝟕𝐭𝐡 𝐨𝐟 𝐉𝐮𝐥𝐲, 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟑 try the login to immi online, and proceed the citizenship application. If the system lets you go through all the steps of general eligibility, then you are OK.

The rest is on their hands. Not sure how it is, but just try and see.


----------



## donarres (3 mo ago)

Should I apply onshore or offshore though?

If I apply onshore and work and live in New Zealand it would be hard to provide a return ticket straight away, since I would only come to Australia to visit my extended family and overnight work trips (flight attendant).

Also I would like to confirm that, if I am in a defacto relationship with an Australian citizen, and leave Australia for more than 3 months (out of the last 12 months before applying) and following the ministerial discretion, would this count as time spent in Australia rather than an absence?


----------



## vicki_7 (Aug 8, 2020)

vicki_7 said:


> Just a quick question guys and I would really appreciate your replies. I am currently in Victoria and I will apply for citizenship soon. I know the queue is so long in Victoria atm, so what would prevent me from going to WA and moving address to have a faster decision? I should get a quicker decision if I move there, right? Many thanks and looking forward to your thoughts


Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Smr0612 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi All, I have my citizenship approved and currently waiting for ceremony. Meanwhile I have applied for name change and it would take around 9 weeks to get that registered as per birth, death and marriage Victoria. What should i do to get my changed name in citizenship certificate? Can't see any option to inform name change seperately in immi account. Should I send my name change certificate to their mail-id with other details or do i need to get my driver's license, current overseas passport changed and upload them along with change of passport form(form929) to immi account? pls advise.


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

lyc128 said:


> Can we phone DoHA about council ceremony plan? If the council doesn’t publish plan on website?


I emailed the council last week as I needed to plan my holidays (not leaving the country but would like to avoid not being here around potential dates). They just published 26/1 as the next date of ceremony


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

Zmajche88 said:


> I emailed the council last week as I needed to plan my holidays (not leaving the country but would like to avoid not being here around potential dates). They just published 26/1 as the next date of ceremony


Thanks! Just called DoHA, they don’t give an estimate but now Council wait times are available on DoHM website.


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

You can look for within 3 month, 6 month etc from this link by entering your council name 





Ceremony wait times


Ceremony wait times for new citizens to the Australian community.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## lyc128 (6 mo ago)

lyc128 said:


> You can look for within 3 month, 6 month etc from this link by entering your council name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As well as # of currently total approved applicants. Prob they are driven crazy by the amount of FOIs on “approved but waiting…”


----------



## Michael1977 (Oct 19, 2020)

vicki_7 said:


> Just a quick question guys and I would really appreciate your replies. I am currently in Victoria and I will apply for citizenship soon. I know the queue is so long in Victoria atm, so what would prevent me from going to WA and moving address to have a faster decision? I should get a quicker decision if I move there, right? Many thanks and looking forward to your thoughts


Would like to know that as well , if any can please advise!!!


----------



## Michael1977 (Oct 19, 2020)

vicki_7 said:


> Any advice? Thanks


Would like to know that as well , if any can please advise!!!


----------



## FD83 (4 mo ago)

I have a question if anyone can help ,
Can I book a ticket with my foreign passport details and then use the australian passport to travel as the australian passport not ready yet?


----------



## the_loai (9 mo ago)

Hi all,

Applied 6 May 2022
Received request for Form 1399 14 Oct 2022

I live in Vic. I was expecting my application to be looked into maybe January by the earliest. I am planning to do some travling in Dec till early Jan.
Should I reconsider my travel plans or that request for the additional document does not mean that timelines have changed?

Cheers,
Loai.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

donarres said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I will become eligible to apply for the Australian citizenship on the 𝟏𝟕𝐭𝐡 𝐨𝐟 𝐉𝐮𝐥𝐲, 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟑.
> 
> ...


1. As far as I know you have to be in Australia for your application to be processed. Every time you fly outside Australia you need to inform the department about your travel plans. I would imagine as a case officer it might be hard to compute as to when will you be in Australia or out of Australia in order to provide you with exam / ceremony. Best will be to call them and ask your query. Hope this helps.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and others? If we live in Sydney and given the slow processing times, what if we use friends Canberra address to apply? Would that work out? Or cause problems?


If you update your address on your application. You would need to provide proof of your updated address. It won't be a good decision where in you are not in CBR but still updating address as CBR.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

the_loai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Applied 6 May 2022
> Received request for Form 1399 14 Oct 2022
> ...


Mid December to first week of January, practically nothing moves
Enjoy your holiday and come back
Keep DHA informed of your travel plans
Cheers


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

the_loai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Applied 6 May 2022
> Received request for Form 1399 14 Oct 2022
> ...


Why did they request 1399. its the first time I heard someone being requested that form.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi

I was requested to upload the 1195 form signed by responsible parent.

can I upload it in an additional doc or it should be where I uploaded the form earlier in the 1195 required space? or it doesnt matter...

can i email the form as well as upload the doc in immi account?

Thanks


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was requested to upload the 1195 form signed by responsible parent.
> 
> ...


uploading is always better as it generates a notification on their side of the application


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

atif.nsw said:


> uploading is always better as it generates a notification on their side of the application


Thanks bro. so I uploaded as a additional doc, is it fine?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks bro. so I uploaded as a additional doc, is it fine?


Yes you can. with the proper description.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

atif.nsw said:


> Yes you can. with the proper description.


cheers mate.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was requested to upload the 1195 form signed by responsible parent.
> 
> ...


You can upload the requested document in "other document" catergory.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

vicki_7 said:


> Just a quick question guys and I would really appreciate your replies. I am currently in Victoria and I will apply for citizenship soon. I know the queue is so long in Victoria atm, so what would prevent me from going to WA and moving address to have a faster decision? I should get a quicker decision if I move there, right? Many thanks and looking forward to your thoughts


Every state seems to have its own application processing time. Its purely your decision where you want to apply from (which state I meant).


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> Why Victoria still behind all of the other states in processing the applications, anyone have any idea, and please don't blame it on Covid- its just an excuse now for everything in Victoria only. All the other states are processing faster and now in June's applications. Very frustrating and disappointing


I think it might be depending on the application count that might be coming from VIC. For them to process your application they need to give you citizenship appointment slot. Imagine with limited number of test centres, allotting time slots for each candidate will be task for them. That is just one side of it. Also checking the application and verifying things would be other task they need to do.


----------



## the_loai (9 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> Why did they request 1399. its the first time I heard someone being requested that form.


Probably because I'm from the middle east? Not sure. they did not state why


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for Citizenship on the 22nd of July of this year in Sydney.
I am going overseas this weekend for 2 weeks (23rd Oct - 7 Nov), I have noticed on the immitracker page that they are inviting up til the 5th of July already in Sydney.. What would happen if i miss the invitation round because I am overseas? will I get the invitation once I return? I have uploaded tickets/itinerary on the Immipage but haven't contact them directly. Any advise?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

FD83 said:


> I have a question if anyone can help ,
> Can I book a ticket with my foreign passport details and then use the australian passport to travel as the australian passport not ready yet?


Yes - you can
I diod the same with SIA


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Oliveiras said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for Citizenship on the 22nd of July of this year in Sydney.
> I am going overseas this weekend for 2 weeks (23rd Oct - 7 Nov), I have noticed on the immitracker page that they are inviting up til the 5th of July already in Sydney.. What would happen if i miss the invitation round because I am overseas? will I get the invitation once I return? I have uploaded tickets/itinerary on the Immipage but haven't contact them directly. Any advise?
> ...


As per immitracker, the latest invite for interview is June 5 applications. I dont think they have got to july yet.


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> As per immitracker, the latest invite for interview is June 5 applications. I dont think they have got to july yet.


Sorry, I meant June for both dates 
So I applied on the 22nd of June and they are inviting up to 5th of June


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Oliveiras said:


> Sorry, I meant June for both dates
> So I applied on the 22nd of June and they are inviting up to 5th of June


They are gonna send you an invite anyway even if you are overseas.
Just make sure you let them know of your plans.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all, I got my citizenship ceremony completed yesterday - Hills council. Does anyone know how long it takes usually to have the status updated in Immiaccount, I am waiting for initiating the passport application which i think requires some validation (it still allows to progress the application but i I think it is better to complete the validation before proceeding?)


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

the_loai said:


> Hi all, Applied 6 May 2022 Received request for Form 1399 14 Oct 2022 I live in Vic. I was expecting my application to be looked into maybe January by the earliest. I am planning to do some travling in Dec till early Jan. Should I reconsider my travel plans or that request for the additional document does not mean that timelines have changed? Cheers, Loai.


 i think you would be invited in November at most. today they reached 6th of March with a speed of 2 months every month. You would get an invite before your travel.


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

A continuation of my analysis of invitation speed and waiting time improvements Victoria.
Waiting time dropped from 16 month in Feb 2022 to 12 months in July and recently to 7.4 months today . At this acceleration, it would be 5 months wait by end of this year.
Victoria have had 262 days of lockdowns (equal to 9months) which meant no interviews and that is the reason why they are behind other states, NSW has the second longest wait time due to the last year 3 months lockdown.
I presume from the new year, the wait time will stabilise between 3-5 months.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, I got my citizenship ceremony completed yesterday - Hills council. Does anyone know how long it takes usually to have the status updated in Immiaccount, I am waiting for initiating the passport application which i think requires some validation (it still allows to progress the application but i I think it is better to complete the validation before proceeding?)


Your application will get finalised within 2-3 business days. Post update on your application you can proceed with applying for passport.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

FD83 said:


> I have a question if anyone can help ,
> Can I book a ticket with my foreign passport details and then use the australian passport to travel as the australian passport not ready yet?


it depends. If your previous held citizenship country allows dual citizenship then you can travel on your old passport. Else I would recommend to check on homeaffairs if that is allowed.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Anyone received an invite for ceremony in North Sydney for November or December? I was approved mid August and still waiting. DoHA website says 65% get interview within 3 months so hoping it won’t be long.


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Hi guys, I applied for Citizenship 18th December 2021 (VIC) and I am STILL waiting. I recently went abroad for 2 months and moved out of my old rental. My question for you, is that when you receive your interview invite, does it come via email or post and does that status of your application change from Received to something else? Sorry I am probably paranoid but I am just freaking out that they sent an invite via post and I missed it! Any advice or info appreciated?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> Hi guys, I applied for Citizenship 18th December 2021 (VIC) and I am STILL waiting. I recently went abroad for 2 months and moved out of my old rental. My question for you, is that when you receive your interview invite, does it come via email or post and does that status of your application change from Received to something else? Sorry I am probably paranoid but I am just freaking out that they sent an invite via post and I missed it! Any advice or info appreciated?


If you applied online, the invite letter is sent online. check in the messages section of your application on immiaccount.
The status will remain as received until interview is passed. IMHO


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

As per immitracker they have invited the June 22 applications as well in NSW. hopefully by end of next month August will be done with.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

If there is a new born while the citizenship application is in process, what is the applicant supposed to do? Any special document to upload?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

au513 said:


> If there is a new born while the citizenship application is in process, what is the applicant supposed to do? Any special document to upload?


the newborn born to PRs is a citizen. just upload your passport and PR grants and get the evidence of Aussie citizenship


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> the newborn born to PRs is a citizen. just upload your passport and PR grants and get the evidence of Aussie citizenship


What is the process for getting birth certificate and citizenship certificate for the newborn? And how long does it take to get citizenship certificate for the newborn? Sorry this question may not be directly related to this thread.


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

au513 said:


> What is the process for getting birth certificate and citizenship certificate for the newborn? And how long does it take to get citizenship certificate for the newborn? Sorry this question may not be directly related to this thread.


You can get the birth certificate from state death and birth registry. and upload that and the PR documents to immi account. it is a seperate application.it costs 190$. the evidence usually gets approved in 7 days max. the certifacte arrives 1 week later


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> If you applied online, the invite letter is sent online. check in the messages section of your application on immiaccount.
> The status will remain as received until interview is passed. IMHO


Thanks so much! I just checked it there, and no interview invite yet but good to know I can access any comms through that portal


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> As per immitracker they have invited the June 22 applications as well in NSW. hopefully by end of next month August will be done with.


I just saw that on Immi tracker... exactly the same date as mine! I am checking my emails all the time now haha. Btw I contacted them by phone yesterday regarding my trip and it only took 10 min. When did you apply?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Oliveiras said:


> I just saw that on Immi tracker... exactly the same date as mine! I am checking my emails all the time now haha. Btw I contacted them by phone yesterday regarding my trip and it only took 10 min. When did you apply?


25 August. Which council are you from. I am from Bankstown


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

is the immi tracker up to date 

thanks


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> 25 August. Which council are you from. I am from Bankstown


Canada bay. Good luck! hopefully we will get invited on the next couple of days or weeks


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

manu92 said:


> Anyone given test in Canberra (Woden Centrelink)? How many days do they usually take for approval after test?


 Have you got the invite Or do you know the current wait time for Canberra? also do you know the wait time for ceremony after approval??


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Wd2022 said:


> Have you got the invite Or do you know the current wait time for Canberra? also do you know the wait time for ceremony after approval??





manu92 said:


> Anyone given test in Canberra (Woden Centrelink)? How many days do they usually take for approval after test?


The trend of getting approval is within 1-2 months post giving exam.


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

ptl_ptl said:


> I have seen the trend of getting approval within 1-2 months time frame.


I got approved after 7 weeks. Waiting for the ceremony from last 1 month now. Any updates on how ceremonies are going?


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

manu92 said:


> I got approved after 7 weeks. Waiting for the ceremony from last 1 month now. Any updates on how ceremonies are going?


ACT is holding ceremonies every month which is good probability for your application to be picked up for ceremony invite. You can maybe email them and ask if they can allocate you for any upcoming ceremony dates.


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

my work is moving to Canberra and changed the application address to Canberra, anyone knows if specific evidence need to to provided?
can they object that my License is from Victoria and not yet moved interstate ???


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

ptl_ptl said:


> ACT is holding ceremonies every month which is good probability for your application to be picked up for ceremony invite. You can maybe email them and ask if they can allocate you for any upcoming ceremony dates.


what was the wait time after submission? And after approval ? 
can you share your timeline


----------



## ednaminem (3 mo ago)

Anyone in Melbourne City Council receive their invite for the 16 November ceremony? Completed the test and approved 9 Sep 2022, hoping the wait is short as there were only 100-ish people in the waiting list for ceremonies.


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello Guys,

Sorry but how soon do we need to renounce the Indian citizenship once we are done with the Australian ceremony?

Also, what all documents do we need to provide to do so?

Thanks,


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Indo-Australian said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry but how soon do we need to renounce the Indian citizenship once we are done with the Australian ceremony?
> 
> ...


The law I guess stipulates to renounce immediately and does not mention a timeframe. However, do note that if you travel after acquiring foreign citizenship on your India passport, that will be an offence (Not in Australia, but in India definitely)

For documents, See the VFS Checklist


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> The law I guess stipulates to renounce immediately and does not mention a timeframe. However, do note that if you travel after acquiring foreign citizenship on your India passport, that will be an offence (Not in Australia, but in India definitely)
> 
> For documents, See the VFS Checklist


thanks @fugitive_4u


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am about to apply for Australian Citizenship in just a few months, and have a question regarding my name. My name has not changed at all, it is just the order difference between my Driver's License and Passport/Visa Grant.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

etadaking said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am about to apply for Australian Citizenship in just a few months, and have a question regarding my name. My name has not changed at all, it is just the order difference between my Driver's License and Passport/Visa Grant.


Sorry my post wasn't completed. Let's say my name on Passport/Visa Grant is:
First name: John Smith Doe
Last Name: Howard

But since it's a Vietnamese name, and I actually want people to call me by name actual name which is Doe, thus my name on my Driver's License is 
First Name: Doe Smith John
Last Name: Howard

So I would like to ask if anyone has the same issues and would it be an issue when applying for Australian Citizenship?

I did go by 2 name orders without any issues even when appling for PR though.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

What are the steps involved after the test for the application to be approved. I and my wife appeared for test this week, my application was approved in 5 minutes but my wife's application is still under process. The citizenship officer told my wife everything appears to be in place for her case but still her application hasn't been approved. A friend said that since her name is a common one it will take background checks to complete.

Just trying to understand when can we expect the approval for my wife's application.

Kindly reply

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the steps involved after the test for the application to be approved. I and my wife appeared for test this week, my application was approved in 5 minutes but my wife's application is still under process. The citizenship officer told my wife everything appears to be in place for her case but still her application hasn't been approved. A friend said that since her name is a common one it will take background checks to complete.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no one can predict 
For inexplicable reasons many applicants even wait for years after completing the test 
You have to patiently wait for the approval 
Cheers


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi
City of Whittlesea, Melbourne
Applied: 12 Dec 21
Test & Approved: 21 Oct 22
Waiting for ceremony 
The officer did not ask any documents during the interview. He said all docs submitted in the application looks good. Took just 13 mns for me to enter and leave the center on the test date (including interview/test)

Regards
Abraham


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

etadaking said:


> Sorry my post wasn't completed. Let's say my name on Passport/Visa Grant is:
> First name: John Smith Doe
> Last Name: Howard
> 
> ...


I suggest you contact DoHA for official advice as you still got time to deal with the issue.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

I have just received ceremony invitation!! 🥳

my timeline is -
Applied: 13 Sep 2021
Test & Approval: 8 Aug 2022
Ceremony: 23 Nov 2022 - Banyule Council (VIC)


----------



## Ecastle (6 mo ago)

ceylannehir said:


> Fingers crossed then!


 Hi congratulations! Received invitation today for citizenship ceremony- Nov 23 with Banyule Council


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Ecastle said:


> Hi congratulations! Received invitation today for citizenship ceremony- Nov 23 with Banyule Council


Congratulations to you, too!!


----------



## SKYLIM (3 mo ago)

Hi
Anyone in *City of Hobart*, Tasmania received the invitation to ceremony on 28th November,2022? If yes, please share your approval date. My approval date is 5th October,2022
Best wishes


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

hi, anyone received an invite for Nov 26 Ceremony with Wyndham Council?


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Kuwind said:


> Its a whatsapp group where i got this info


@Kuwind - do you've any update for Nov26 ceremony with Wyndham Council, I got mine approved on 12 July hoping to make it by 26/11..


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

You guys get November ceremonies? Lucky! Brisbane City doesn't do any in November or December.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

kyanar said:


> You guys get November ceremonies? Lucky! Brisbane City doesn't do any in November or December.


----------



## amman1988deep (6 mo ago)

manu92 said:


> Anyone given test in Canberra (Woden Centrelink)? How many days do they usually take for approval after test?


Hi Manu 92 , we got approval after 8 weeks after giving test at Woden Centrelink .


----------



## Kaur up (Oct 27, 2020)

Did any one talk to local council about the ceremony list , just to check they have name on list or not ? I gave test in gungahlin(ACT) centrelink .


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

Kaur up said:


> Did any one talk to local council about the ceremony list , just to check they have name on list or not ? I gave test in gungahlin(ACT) centrelink .


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

Kaur up said:


> Did any one talk to local council about the ceremony list , just to check they have name on list or not ? I gave test in gungahlin(ACT) centrelink .


When did you apply and get appointment


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Hi, anyone from Hume city council received an invitation for Nov 15th Ceremony?


----------



## Kaur up (Oct 27, 2020)

Applied on 19 april 2022
Approved in october 2022 
Waiting for ceremony date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaur up said:


> Applied on 19 april 2022
> Approved in october 2022
> Waiting for ceremony date


It would be helpful if you give your council and state 
Cheers


----------



## Kaur up (Oct 27, 2020)

NB said:


> It would be helpful if you give your council and state
> Cheers


State ACT ( CANBERRA)
GUNGAHLIN COUNCIL


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

sapphire28 said:


> @Kuwind - do you've any update for Nov26 ceremony with Wyndham Council, I got mine approved on 12 July hoping to make it by 26/11..


Yes applicants approved upto 5th July have recieved invites for 26th Nov ceremony.. ur ceremony will be on Australia day😊


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Kuwind said:


> Yes applicants approved upto 5th July have recieved invites for 26th Nov ceremony.. ur ceremony will be on Australia day😊


thanks mate!


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

amman1988deep said:


> Hi Manu 92 , we got approval after 8 weeks after giving test at Woden Centrelink .


Hey Aman, I got my approval on 21st sept. How much time did it take for you to get the ceremony after approval?


----------



## manu92 (5 mo ago)

Kaur up said:


> Applied on 19 april 2022
> Approved in october 2022
> Waiting for ceremony date


Hey, I got approved in ACT in September. Still haven’t got any invite for ceremony. What do you mean by the ceremony list?


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Hey @Bra I finally got my test! I brought forward my test from end of November to this Friday (2 days away!!!!!)

Can someone please confirm what I need to bring, is it just passport and birth cert? Thanks!


----------



## testertestingau (3 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> Hey @Bra I finally got my test! I brought forward my test from end of November to this Friday (2 days away!!!!!)
> 
> Can someone please confirm what I need to bring, is it just passport and birth cert? Thanks!


Can you please share timeline and state?


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

please people share timeline and states and updated immitracker

thank you


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

testertestingau said:


> Can you please share timeline and state?


I applied 18th December 2021, interview letter today 26th October, interview originally scheduled for 25th November which I re-scheduled to 28th October!


----------



## AG_22 (3 mo ago)

Hi all, My timeline was as follows:

Application Received: 23rd March 2022
Appointment Received: 20th October 2022
Appointment Date: 22nd November 2022
Rescheduled Appointment: 26th October 2022
Approved: 26th October 2022
Council: Moonee Valley City Council

Good luck to everyone going through this process!


----------



## Kaur up (Oct 27, 2020)

manu92 said:


> Hey, I got approved in ACT in September. Still haven’t got any invite for ceremony. What do you mean by the ceremony list?


Hey, i mean doha give list of candidates for ceremony invitation to local council .
I read on community website act


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

We finally got our ceremony yesterday. This is the end of the road for us thankfully.

Hume Council, VIC
Application 17 Jan 2021
Interview 11 April 2022
Ceremony 25 Oct 2022
Time from application to ceremony – 646 days


----------



## Musty96 (3 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> We finally got our ceremony yesterday. This is the end of the road for us thankfully.
> 
> Hume Council, VIC
> Application 17 Jan 2021
> ...


Hi @bym007 congrats on your citizenship ceremony. How many people attended the ceremony? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

An update on my case.
Applied 18 Feb 2022 
Interview 11 aug 2022 
Ceremony (north Sydney council) 16 Dec 2022 

whole process has taken 10 months which is shorter than I was prepared for with the backlog etc. Goodluck to everyone still going through the process!


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I just received an email for my appointment for citizenship test and interview. 

I just got stuck in one problem, In the documents list they require evidence of first arrival in Australia which will be my passport. That passport has expired ages ago and I let it in my home country. 

I tried to get that back from courier service but no one is accepting passport to send it internationally. 

Can anyone please advise what should I do? Do they check evidence of first arrival? I have a soft copy of it in my phone.

Thanks!


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

usmanamin said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just received an email for my appointment for citizenship test and interview.
> 
> ...


Hey
Normally the dont. My wife and I finished the interview last week and they didnt ask. However you can submit an online request for international movement records which is a proof we submitted





Request for international movement records


Use this form to request international movements records (where the request includes records after 1981)




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Musty96 said:


> Hi @bym007 congrats on your citizenship ceremony. How many people attended the ceremony?


Thanks mate.

150 seats were reserved, but a few seats were empty here and there, so my guess is 140-145 people actually attended and took the pledge.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

usmanamin said:


> Can anyone please advise what should I do? Do they check evidence of first arrival?



They will NOT ask for this.

Also, sending passport via courier is "illegal" in most countries, hence couriers dont accept passports.


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

abrahamraju said:


> Hey
> Normally the dont. My wife and I finished the interview last week and they didnt ask. However you can submit an online request for international movement records which is a proof we submitted
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps!


----------



## the_loai (9 mo ago)

usmanamin said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just received an email for my appointment for citizenship test and interview.
> 
> ...


Hey, 

which state? and when did you apply?

cheers


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

bym007 said:


> They will NOT ask for this.
> 
> Also, sending passport via courier is "illegal" in most countries, hence couriers dont accept passports.


Thank you!


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

the_loai said:


> Hey,
> 
> which state? and when did you apply?
> 
> cheers



NSW, applied 30th May 2022.


----------



## Musty96 (3 mo ago)

bym007 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 150 seats were reserved, but a few seats were empty here and there, so my guess is 140-145 people actually attended and took the pledge.


@bym007 thanks for the update mate cheers


----------



## ijazahmad88 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, does anyone know when is next ceremony of Canterbury council and what approval dates customer are invited at the moment?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

ijazahmad88 said:


> Hi, does anyone know when is next ceremony of Canterbury council and what approval dates customer are invited at the moment?


Do you mean Canterbury Bankstown?
I applied in on 25 August. Still no response


----------



## ijazahmad88 (Aug 29, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> Do you mean Canterbury Bankstown?
> I applied in on 25 August. Still no response



you meant application submitted in Aug? Or did your application approved in Aug?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

ijazahmad88 said:


> you meant application submitted in Aug? Or did your application approved in Aug?


Submitted in august.


----------



## jtest (3 mo ago)

Anyone waiting for Cumberland Council Ceremony?


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Did anyone got invite for citizenship test in Victoria this week?


----------



## ijazahmad88 (Aug 29, 2017)

ijazahmad88 said:


> Hi, does anyone know when is next ceremony of Canterbury council and what approval dates customer are invited at the moment?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> How to find out which month approved applicant are invited for Citizenship ceremony from Canterbury council?


----------



## Apuj (4 mo ago)

Anyone got invited for test in Victoria for March?last post I saw was 17 march anyone else after that been invited?


----------



## Bra (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> Hey @Bra I finally got my test! I brought forward my test from end of November to this Friday (2 days away!!!!!)
> 
> Can someone please confirm what I need to bring, is it just passport and birth cert? Thanks!


Hey @J-L-M, I got it as well. Same day as you. I couldn’t come here to share because I’m In sydney atm. I was also able to bring my test forward and I’ll be taking it next week when I’m back in Melbourne 😊. We can finally sleep now


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Apuj said:


> Anyone got invited for test in Victoria for March?last post I saw was 17 march anyone else after that been invited?


I know someone got invited for interview for Mar 21. They got invited last week. This week no calls as far i know in Victoria.


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Phil_Laurent said:


> I know someone got invited for interview for Mar 21. They got invited last week. This week no calls as far i know in Victoria.


Hi Phil,

My wife and myself got an invite in this week. We have applied in Jan 2022 but there was a delay in processing as we have been overseas for 1.5 month recently.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

katts007 said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> My wife and myself got an invite in this week. We have applied in Jan 2022 but there was a delay in processing as we have been overseas for 1.5 month recently.


Great to hear you got the invite this week in Victoria (back to a winter weather like today  ) . Was it on Tuesday or Thursday. Just curious as i don't see hardly any movement this week.


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Great to hear you got the invite this week in Victoria (back to a winter weather like today  ) . Was it on Tuesday or Thursday. Just curious as i don't see hardly any movement this week.


Thank you! Lol yeah.. Horrible weather this week. 

I got the invite on Wednesday.


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

Bra said:


> Hey @J-L-M, I got it as well. Same day as you. I couldn’t come here to share because I’m In sydney atm. I was also able to bring my test forward and I’ll be taking it next week when I’m back in Melbourne 😊. We can finally sleep now


YAY!! So happy for you! I sat my test and interview today. I was in and out in 20 minutes. I passed and I have already received approval so just waiting on my ceremony


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> YAY!! So happy for you! I sat my test and interview today. I was in and out in 20 minutes. I passed and I have already received approval so just waiting on my ceremony


congrats, can you please provide your timeline and state, thank you


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> congrats, can you please provide your timeline and state, thank you


and how was the test, and what do you recommend to read for the test 
thanks


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> YAY!! So happy for you! I sat my test and interview today. I was in and out in 20 minutes. I passed and I have already received approval so just waiting on my ceremony


and how was the test, and what do you recommend to read for the test
thanks


----------



## J-L-M (3 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> and how was the test, and what do you recommend to read for the test
> thanks


Yarra Council, VIC
Application 18 Dec 2021
Interview 28 Oct 2022
Approval 28 Oct 2022
Ceremony TBC

There's a podcast called Australian Citizenship - Our Common bond on Spotify that I used to prepare but it is also on their website Listen to Our Common Bond Podcast. it has everything that you need.


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

J-L-M said:


> Yarra Council, VIC
> Application 18 Dec 2021
> Interview 28 Oct 2022
> Approval 28 Oct 2022
> ...


thank you very useful and congrats again


----------



## Kaur up (Oct 27, 2020)

Any update from ACT COUNCIL? anyone receive ceremony invite??


----------



## Harrison2022 (Nov 25, 2021)

J-L-M said:


> YAY!! So happy for you! I sat my test and interview today. I was in and out in 20 minutes. I passed and I have already received approval so just waiting on my ceremony


Do you mind to share couple of quiz ?
I really appreciate.


----------



## Harrison2022 (Nov 25, 2021)

G’day everyone,
I’ll be eligible for citizenship on Feb next year ,Do you know how long takes to receive invitation for test and ceremony.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi everyone! 
Just a quick question - I have receivedthe ceremony invite from Banyule council for 23rd Nov.
I am moving into a new house this week which is in Nillumbik council. I wasn’t going to update my address until the ceremony but because of the Optus data breach my driving license will be updated and Vicroads asked me to update my address. So if I update my address now would that cause any issues?
I am sure a sent invite can’t be recalled but my question is more about the identity check at the ceremony if I only update vicroads address but not immiacount.
And vice versa - if I update my immi account with the new address would that cause any issues?

thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ceylannehir said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just a quick question - I have receivedthe ceremony invite from Banyule council for 23rd Nov.
> I am moving into a new house this week which is in Nillumbik council. I wasn’t going to update my address until the ceremony but because of the Optus data breach my driving license will be updated and Vicroads asked me to update my address. So if I update my address now would that cause any issues?
> I am sure a sent invite can’t be recalled but my question is more about the identity check at the ceremony if I only update vicroads address but not immiacount.
> ...


At the ceremony, they are just making sure about your identity 
They are not too bothered about your address
Cheers


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

NB said:


> At the ceremony, they are just making sure about your identity
> They are not too bothered about your address
> Cheers


perfect! Thank you


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi @NB 
Myself and my wife with 2 kids planning to apply for citizenship, likewise in PR application i have not asked for my spouse details to add on in my Citizenship application, however, i can add my 2 kids!!

Does it mean do I need to fill separate application for my wife? 
If so what is the process of linking as a family application?


Kindly advise me on this.
Thanks.
TechTalk.


----------



## Rizvii (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone!
I am collecting documents to submit to Vetassess for skills assessment under occupation 232311 (Fashion Designer), however, I have below mentioned queries. I will be really really glad if any senior member can guide me. Skills Assessment is a costly thing to do and I do not want to mess it up. 

1. I have worked at 4 different places, with similar job title (Designer and Senior Designer), however, my job description was the same. I requested all 4 employers to provide me detailed experience certificate as per the format, but no one has this policy. After much convincing, they asked me to share the format and contents myself, and if they agree with it, they will print it on the letter head and HR would sign it. Now my question is, since, I am the one writing the content, can all my 4 experience letters can have same content? or would Vetassess consider it wrong?

2. For example, if I get my skill assessment on 31-Dec-2022, and my "date deemed skilled '' comes out to be 01-Jan-2017. Now, I am still employed and working as well in a closely related field and if I lodge my EOI application on 30-Jun-2023, would my total work experience, for the point test purpose, would be considered from 01-Jan-2017 till 31-Dec-2022 or till 30-Jun-2023 (or any other date on which i lodge application, before expiry of skilled assessment), since I am working in the closely related field.

Really hoping to get some answers here. 

Thank you in advace.


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

TechTalk said:


> Hi @NB
> Myself and my wife with 2 kids planning to apply for citizenship, likewise in PR application i have not asked for my spouse details to add on in my Citizenship application, however, i can add my 2 kids!!
> 
> Does it mean do I need to fill separate application for my wife?
> ...


Hi @NB 
Please advise as few telling I need separate application, is that for kids too?

Thanks.
TechTalk.


----------



## VCT (8 mo ago)

Do we need to renew PR (189) on expiration of 5 years period? 
Appreciate your advice pls. Thanks


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

TechTalk said:


> Hi @NB
> Please advise as few telling I need separate application, is that for kids too?
> 
> Thanks.
> TechTalk.


You'll need a seperate application for you and your wife, but kids can be included under one of parents applications.
There's a section in the citizenship application to add kids into your application.
In the other parent application, there's also a section to list kids who were already included in another citizenship application, along with the transaction reference number TRN of that application (where kids were included).
The other side you can link two applications is if you both prefer to attend same citizenship ceremony. However, this may cause delays of either of the applications.


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

VCT said:


> Do we need to renew PR (189) on expiration of 5 years period?
> Appreciate your advice pls. Thanks


If you have no intention at all to travel out/in Australia, then no need to renew (apply for RRV).
If you need to travel, the you need renew travel facility of your PR visa by applying for a fresh Return Resident Visa, RRV.
It will be safest to apply as travel need sometimes arises urgently, but completely up to your plans.


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone please share what is the waiting period for ceremony after approval in blacktown council NSW. I got approval on the 17th and my wife got on 29th October(we opted for ceremony at same time). When can we expect a ceremony invite?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello All,

Is it mandatory that we have to apply for OCI after acquiring the Australian citizenship and after renunciation of Indian citizenship? 

Thanks,


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Wadajo said:


> what was the wait time after submission? And after approval ?
> can you share your timeline


Post approval of my application I got Invite within a week. So from Approval to Ceremony it was 3.5 weeks.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Indo-Australian said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is it mandatory that we have to apply for OCI after acquiring the Australian citizenship and after renunciation of Indian citizenship?
> 
> Thanks,


Well OCI gives you indefinite entries to India , along with work permit in India. It is completely optional though. It is a good provision to get lifetime visa instead of applying visa again and again to visit India.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

usmanamin said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just received an email for my appointment for citizenship test and interview.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, I think you can request for international travel records through DOHA "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/entering-leaving-subsite/Pages/Requesting-travel-records.aspx" There you will have proof of first arriving to Australia. I reckon it can be considered as proof.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Kaur up said:


> Did any one talk to local council about the ceremony list , just to check they have name on list or not ? I gave test in gungahlin(ACT) centrelink .




Hi Kaur up,

how many weeks did it take for you application to get approved after giving the interview?


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Wadajo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> my work is moving to Canberra and changed the application address to Canberra, anyone knows if specific evidence need to to provided?
> can they object that my License is from Victoria and not yet moved interstate ???


For change of address, you can submit your new location utility bill or bank statement (as far as I remember). I think there are more options as proof of evidence you can submit. Check the "Other documents" category post you change your address. You will see various options in the dropdown.


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

FD83 said:


> Congratulations


Congratulations Jatinder


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

FD83 said:


> I have a question if anyone can help ,
> Can I book a ticket with my foreign passport details and then use the australian passport to travel as the australian passport not ready yet?


I would recommend to contact the relevant airlines before booking the ticket. Not sure if all the airlines do need passport information while booking the tickets. They will require just the passenger basic information for ticket booking.


----------



## testertestingau (3 mo ago)

Received invitation for Test on Friday for my partner.
Applied: 25 March 2022
State: Victoria.
Invitation received : 28/10/2022
Test rescheduled: 11/11/2022


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

testertestingau said:


> Received invitation for Test on Friday for my partner.
> Applied: 25 March 2022
> State: Victoria.
> Invitation received : 28/10/2022
> Test rescheduled: 11/11/2022


Good Mate. Was this the earliest test time available?


----------



## testertestingau (3 mo ago)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Good Mate. Was this the earliest test time available?


Yes, at that time, 11th was the earliest but I just checked again and there are appointments available for 3rd Nov as well and 7th after that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

testertestingau said:


> Yes, at that time, 11th was the earliest but I just checked again and there are appointments available for 3rd Nov as well and 7th after that.


You can change as many times as you want, I hope you are aware of that
Cheers


----------



## testertestingau (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can change as many times as you want, I hope you are aware of that
> Cheers


Yes, I am but my partner is a bit anxious about it and don't want me to bring it forward.

When I receive my test invitation, I will change it to the next day if possible.
🤞


----------



## jtest (3 mo ago)

Sharing me and my partner's timeline:

Cumberland Council, NSW
Application 15 June 2022 
Invitation 19 Oct 2022 
Interview and Exam 1 Dec 2022 ( I was able to reschedule it for an earlier date - 24 Oct 2022) 
Approval 24 Oct 2022

Ceremony: Pending


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

jtest said:


> Sharing me and my partner's timeline:
> 
> Cumberland Council, NSW
> Application 15 June 2022
> ...


Thanks for sharing and Good Luck! 
I have applied on 6 June 2022, but in VIC, where it appears be way slower than other states (currently stuck around Mar 2022 applications)!


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Received invite for Ceremony on 29th Nov, Camden Council, NSW. Approval was in May 2022. Entire process from application to ceremony for me was 13 months.


----------



## PT2022 (2 mo ago)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows what date is it up to for Perth test invites? Unfortunately there seems to be no records for Aug’22 application in immitracker… Many thanks in advance!


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

I have my ceremony in NSW in mid December. We have overseas travel plans for end of Jan. I am a dual NZ national as well. Do I need to have my Australian passport in hand to travel? Can I still go overseas on my NZ passport if my Australian passport hasn’t arrived yet and return on it?


----------



## Ellajoly (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi everyone, my citizenship application was approved and I am waiting for ceremony. I am submitting admission application for Uni to start my course next year. Uni asks me for a current passport but my passport expired recently. Should I renew the expired passport now or wait for AUS passport to submit to Uni? Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## bezmam (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 
any recent invite for a test /timeline for QLD -Brisbane city council ?

Thanks


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

BahamaBaby said:


> I have my ceremony in NSW in mid December. We have overseas travel plans for end of Jan. I am a dual NZ national as well. Do I need to have my Australian passport in hand to travel? Can I still go overseas on my NZ passport if my Australian passport hasn’t arrived yet and return on it?


I think you can travel using your NZ passport since you don't have to renunciate your current citizenship.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Ellajoly said:


> Hi everyone, my citizenship application was approved and I am waiting for ceremony. I am submitting admission application for Uni to start my course next year. Uni asks me for a current passport but my passport expired recently. Should I renew the expired passport now or wait for AUS passport to submit to Uni? Has anyone experienced this before?


You are not an Au citizen until the time you have attended the ceremony.
You can still explain your current situation to the university and check if they accept your latest expired Indian PP.


----------



## Ellajoly (Aug 9, 2020)

Mudassar_SM said:


> You are not an Au citizen until the time you have attended the ceremony.
> You can still explain your current situation to the university and check if they accept your latest expired Indian PP.


Thanks Bro!


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

Citizenship application (Apr 18, 2022) - Melbourne
Test Notification (Nov 2, 2022)
Test date (Dec 2, 2022)
Victoria application is now moving


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Wadajo said:


> A continuation of my analysis of invitation speed and waiting time improvements Victoria.
> Waiting time dropped from 16 month in Feb 2022 to 12 months in July and recently to 7.4 months today . At this acceleration, it would be 5 months wait by end of this year.
> Victoria have had 262 days of lockdowns (equal to 9months) which meant no interviews and that is the reason why they are behind other states, NSW has the second longest wait time due to the last year 3 months lockdown.
> I presume from the new year, the wait time will stabilise between 3-5 months.
> View attachment 102452


Hey mate, if time persist, is it okay if you do fresh prediction base on current trends for Victoria?

Cheers


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

Wadajo said:


> A continuation of my analysis of invitation speed and waiting time improvements Victoria.
> Waiting time dropped from 16 month in Feb 2022 to 12 months in July and recently to 7.4 months today . At this acceleration, it would be 5 months wait by end of this year.
> Victoria have had 262 days of lockdowns (equal to 9months) which meant no interviews and that is the reason why they are behind other states, NSW has the second longest wait time due to the last year 3 months lockdown.
> I presume from the new year, the wait time will stabilise between 3-5 months.
> View attachment 102452


Good news for Victorians
the wait time continues to drop and now sets at 6.5 month only. The trend of catching up with other state’s continued- predicted to drop below 4 months by end if the year. Which -I think- will stabilise at that time.
These interview invite dates where a dream just 2 months ago
Updated the sheet to reflect monthly data


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My wife and myself went for test today in Melbourne and our applications are approved. We both came out within 30 mins. We are from Wyndham City Council (Victoria). What is the current wait time for the ceremony? Thanks in advance.


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

katts007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife and myself went for test today in Melbourne and our applications are approved. We both came out within 30 mins. We are from Wyndham City Council (Victoria). What is the current wait time for the ceremony? Thanks in advance.


You can look at official ceremony waiting time by council here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times/ceremony-wait-times
This is usually available for previous month, so should update regularly.


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

miaiad said:


> You can look at official ceremony waiting time by council here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times/ceremony-wait-times
> This is usually available for previous month, so should update regularly.


Thank you, @miaiad!


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

katts007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife and myself went for test today in Melbourne and our applications are approved. We both came out within 30 mins. We are from Wyndham City Council (Victoria). What is the current wait time for the ceremony? Thanks in advance.


Applicants approved upto 5th july invited to ceremony on 26th Nov.. now next one is Australia day ceremony.. its a long wait in wyndam council


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Wadajo said:


> Good news for Victorians
> the wait time continues to drop and now sets at 6.5 month only. The trend of catching up with other state’s continued- predicted to drop below 4 months by end if the year. Which -I think- will stabilise at that time.
> These interview invite dates where a dream just 2 months ago
> Updated the sheet to reflect monthly data
> ...


Thank you!!  There's a recent updated one with application date of 26 April 2022, invited the same as others 02 November.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I had my Interview/Test done today and got approved. Now the wait for ceremony begins.


----------



## Harrison2022 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hey buddies,
I’m eligible for AU citizenship on Feb next year does anyone know how fast is Liverpool nsw council


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

ptl_ptl said:


> I think you can travel using your NZ passport since you don't have to renunciate your current citizenship.


Nz citizenship can be maintained alongside Australia.


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

When to expect invites for Australia Day Ceremony? is it in November or early December?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> When to expect invites for Australia Day Ceremony? is it in November or early December?


Invites are generally sent a month before the ceremony 
But in view of the holidays, they may send it earlier also
Cheers


----------



## Qurkmaker (6 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

I have travelled for 88 days before I applied for citizenship. I haven’t heard anything back from immi so far. However, I will need to travel overseas for around 2 weeks next month. Is that a problem?

Thank you


----------



## ketz999 (Nov 4, 2018)

Kaur up said:


> Any update from ACT COUNCIL? anyone receive ceremony invite??


Mine was approved in first week of October. No ceremony invite yet. 
Is anybody before October got ceremony?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Qurkmaker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have travelled for 88 days before I applied for citizenship. I haven’t heard anything back from immi so far. However, I will need to travel overseas for around 2 weeks next month. Is that a problem?
> 
> Thank you


Once you have applied, the clock has stopped
However very frequent travels for long periods are frowned upon by DHA as it shows lack of commitment to live in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## VCT (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys

Has anyone on forum applied for Indian passport while awaiting invite for Australian Citizenship Ceremony. AU Citizenship is approved and awaiting citizenship ceremony.
In indian passport application forn, there is a question if you have applied for or received any other country citizenship. Just wondering, if anyone on forum can share experiences of response to this question in Indian passport application form while you have approved AU citizenship and awaiting ceremony invite.

Thanks in advance


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Have they started taking July/August applications in NSW yet ?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

VCT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Has anyone on forum applied for Indian passport while awaiting invite for Australian Citizenship Ceremony. AU Citizenship is approved and awaiting citizenship ceremony.
> In indian passport application forn, there is a question if you have applied for or received any other country citizenship. Just wondering, if anyone on forum can share experiences of response to this question in Indian passport application form while you have approved AU citizenship and awaiting ceremony invite.
> ...


Unless you have an urgent need to travel, I don't know why you even would apply for an Indian passport when you are awaiting a ceremony - it would be a waste of money since you must surrender your Indian passport and apply for OCI as soon as your Australian citizenship is granted, and I am pretty sure they don't refund you for it. The question is almost certainly so they can flag your passport and fine you if you use it.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

BahamaBaby said:


> I have my ceremony in NSW in mid December. We have overseas travel plans for end of Jan. I am a dual NZ national as well. Do I need to have my Australian passport in hand to travel? Can I still go overseas on my NZ passport if my Australian passport hasn’t arrived yet and return on it?


Officially, you must have an Australian passport to enter Australia, and a New Zealand passport to enter New Zealand. You'll need to use your New Zealand passport to checkin to your NZ bound flight and your Australian passport to checkin to your Australian bound flight. This is because both countries require you enter on their respective passports under immigration law because otherwise you're illegally applying for a visa (which citizens cannot be granted).

To avoid carrying two passports, New Zealand is unique in that you can have your foreign passport endorsed with your NZ citizenship so that you only need one passport to travel by filling in INZ 1174 New Zealand Citizen Endorsement Application (immigration.govt.nz). For Australia, if you arrive early to the airport you can have the checkin agent call the ABF Border Operations Centre to have your foreign (NZ) passport linked to your Australian passport so that you can scan either one to get a green light to board the plane (otherwise, you have to scan the Australian passport or you get a red do not board light).


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Kuwind said:


> Applicants approved upto 5th july invited to ceremony on 26th Nov.. now next one is Australia day ceremony.. its a long wait in wyndam council


Wyndham council has more than 3K people currently waiting for ceremony.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

kyanar said:


> Unless you have an urgent need to travel, I don't know why you even would apply for an Indian passport when you are awaiting a ceremony - it would be a waste of money since you must surrender your Indian passport and apply for OCI as soon as your Australian citizenship is granted, and I am pretty sure they don't refund you for it. The question is almost certainly so they can flag your passport and fine you if you use it.


Just a question on the OCI , i know OCI is not dual citizenship but does Australia treat it as dual citizenship as Australia allows dual citizenship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Just a question on the OCI , i know OCI is not dual citizenship but does Australia treat it as dual citizenship as Australia allows dual citizenship?


What is your apprehension.?
Either ways you are safe
Cheers


----------



## jtest (3 mo ago)

Just sharing, Cumberland Council NSW has a ceremony on Nov 21 🥂


----------



## VCT (8 mo ago)

Hi There

Me, my wife and daughter hold PR completed first 5 years period of PR and been staying in AU for more than last 4.5 years

Me and my daughter (dependent) received approval for AU citizenship and awaiting for ceremony.

Meanwhile, my wife and daughter planning to travel overseas. 

Can anyone on this forum advice, if my daughter can travel on her existing foreign passport while AU citizenship approved and awaiting for ceremony.

Thanks


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

VCT said:


> Hi There
> 
> Me, my wife and daughter hold PR completed first 5 years period of PR and been staying in AU for more than last 4.5 years
> 
> ...


Sure she can. Must have RRV to return.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

NB said:


> What is your apprehension.?
> Either ways you are safe
> Cheers


I personally don't wish to take citizenship in two countries at once ( So i would like to renounce Indian Citizenship) . I would like to know if OCI is only just a visa kind of thing and not a considered citizenship.


----------



## VCT (8 mo ago)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Sure she can. Must have RRV to return.


Thanks for feedback

I am applying RRV for my wife and my daughter (6years age)

Does dependent kid's RRV application need to be applied separate or can be included in parent's RRV application

Regards
Vaibhav


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Got my citizenship application approved today and below is the timeline

Applied: Jun 28, 2022
Invite received: Nov 05, 2022
Test Date: Nov 07, 2022
Approval: Nov 07, 2022 (about an hour after taking the test)
Council: Parramatta


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

VCT said:


> Does dependent kid's RRV application need to be applied separate or can be included in parent's RRV application


Has to be applied separately.


----------



## Odin73 (2 mo ago)

Hi All, I am currently waiting for citizenship ceremony invite, however, it looks like Darebin council does not conduct citizenship ceremony, would anyone know which is the replacement council? thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Odin73 said:


> Hi All, I am currently waiting for citizenship ceremony invite, however, it looks like Darebin council does not conduct citizenship ceremony, would anyone know which is the replacement council? thanks


DHA conducts ceremonies directly for councils who do not conduct them
Cheers


----------



## siddique.mohsin (2 mo ago)

Did any body receive the Citizenship Test Appointment after submitting the application after 15-Jul-22


----------



## SuneelG (4 mo ago)

SuneelG said:


> Hello everyone, thought of sharing my status...
> 
> Application Date : 27th Apr 2022
> State: Victoria (Wyndham)
> Test invite: *Waiting*


Application Date : 27th Apr 2022
State: Victoria (Wyndham) Now Melton
Test invite: 08/11/2022
Test: 09/11/2022
Approval: 09/11/2022

Waiting for Cermony


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

siddique.mohsin said:


> Did any body receive the Citizenship Test Appointment after submitting the application after 15-Jul-22


You need to be _way_ more specific. Test appointment turnaround is entirely dependent on your state and region.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Phil_Laurent said:


> I personally don't wish to take citizenship in two countries at once ( So i would like to renounce Indian Citizenship) . I would like to know if OCI is only just a visa kind of thing and not a considered citizenship.


My understanding, and I'm sure someone can correct me if I'm wrong, India does not allow dual citizenship and requires you renounce it - the OCI is basically a card that lets you enter India, live and work there permanently, and take up citizenship again if you stay long enough. But you will not be an Indian Citizen.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kyanar said:


> My understanding, and I'm sure someone can correct me if I'm wrong, India does not allow dual citizenship and requires you renounce it - the OCI is basically a card that lets you enter India, live and work there permanently, and take up citizenship again if you stay long enough. But you will not be an Indian Citizen.


That’s correct except taking the citizenship part again
You can’t vote or buy agricultural land or take a government job
I don’t think there is any other restrictions on OCI holder vs citizen 
Cheers


----------



## basicinformationreq (2 mo ago)

Does anyone know the approximate processing time of citizenship applications in NSW - Cumberland Council? I applied on 28th Aug 2022, haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Hello guys,

I applied 1 March 2022 in Inner West Council NSW and have not heard back. Considering all invitations received by the applications lodged after me, shall I start being worried?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Moonsun said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I applied 1 March 2022 in Inner West Council NSW and have not heard back. Considering all invitations received by the applications lodged after me, shall I start being worried?


Yes unusual! I submitted mine on Jun 28, got it approved last Monday in Parramatta


----------



## PrincessE2019 (3 mo ago)

SYDNEY JULY APPLICANTS ARE CURRENTLY BEING INVITED


----------



## PrincessE2019 (3 mo ago)

basicinformationreq said:


> Does anyone know the approximate processing time of citizenship applications in NSW - Cumberland Council? I applied on 28th Aug 2022, haven't heard anything yet.


You should invited either Dec or Jan next year


----------



## vishyrich (Jul 27, 2016)

My timeline:

Application: 16 Feb 2022
Test and approval: 8 Nov 2022

Anyone from the City of Whittlesea, Melbourne? What do the timelines for ceremony invites look like at the moment?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jtest (3 mo ago)

basicinformationreq said:


> Does anyone know the approximate processing time of citizenship applications in NSW - Cumberland Council? I applied on 28th Aug 2022, haven't heard anything yet.


applied last june 15, 2022 and got invited for exam last oct 19 (took it last oct24) 
when it comes to ceremony, cumberland council is pretty fast which is supported in the immi website waiting time. Got invited for Nov 21 ceremony


----------



## ketz999 (Nov 4, 2018)

Is anyone in ACT got invitation for ceremony recently?


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

vishyrich said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Application: 16 Feb 2022
> Test and approval: 8 Nov 2022
> ...


Im from City of Whittlesea too. My application was approved on 21st Oct. We might have to wait for 4-5 months.
The ceremony dates are available in this site - Citizenship ceremonies


----------



## siddique.mohsin (2 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> You need to be _way_ more specific. Test appointment turnaround is entirely dependent on your state and region.


Application Date : 20th Jul 2022
State: Victoria (Wyndham)
Test invite: Waiting
Test: Waiting
Approval: Waiting

Not sure if July applications are receiving Test dates


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

According to immitracker I don't think anyone in July got invited in Victoria yet. They are too slow and now still processing April 2022 applications. I also hope that people are updating the immitracker


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

siddique.mohsin said:


> Application Date : 20th Jul 2022
> State: Victoria (Wyndham)
> Test invite: Waiting
> Test: Waiting
> ...


According to immitracker I don't think anyone in July got invited in Victoria yet. They are too slow and now still processing April 2022 applications. I also hope that people are updating the immitracker


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

Anyone in Victoria got invitation for citizenship test for the Month of May 2022 applications 
thanks


----------



## louishoaustralia (5 mo ago)

Anyone in Brimbank VIC got ceremony invite on the 24 Nov 22? if so which approved date are you! 🙏 thanks


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

Might be a repeated question :

I am using this LINK  to check if I am eligible for initiating Citizenship application.

How should I interpret the below?
Permanent residence date - "_Seems straightforward. I will use the date i got the PR grant._"

Lawful residence date - "_What should this date be? I did make couple of 2 week entries in 2018 to Melbourne but only moved permanently in April 2019 to WA". What dates should i include because after the couple of entries i was out of Australia for approx. an year._"

Intended application date - "_This i can set as earlier as possible. Hope I am right_."


Additionally , 
a) How to get the PCC done? Should i do it while i am in Australia?
b) My existing passport is expiring in August 2023. Should i get new passport and then get PCC OR should i start the process with existing passport (and PCC)?
c) I believe my passport is bound to change even if i apply for citizenship in couple of months (assuming i am eligible). How to deal with this change in passport while the citizenship application is in progress?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

theone1111 said:


> Might be a repeated question :
> 
> I am using this LINK  to check if I am eligible for initiating Citizenship application.
> 
> ...


Depends

If you were in Australia when PR was granted, then YES
If you were outside Australia when PR was granted, then the date you entered first with that PR Visa



theone1111 said:


> Lawful residence date - "_What should this date be? I did make couple of 2 week entries in 2018 to Melbourne but only moved permanently in April 2019 to WA". What dates should i include because after the couple of entries i was out of Australia for approx. an year._"


This is the date you started your residence in Australia. So your validation trip was your first ever entry to Australia then both Permanent Residence and Lawful residence will be this date only.



theone1111 said:


> Intended application date - "_This i can set as earlier as possible. Hope I am right_."


This is when you intend to submit your Citizenship application



theone1111 said:


> a) How to get the PCC done? Should i do it while i am in Australia?


You can, provided the local embassy supports such an application



theone1111 said:


> b) My existing passport is expiring in August 2023. Should i get new passport and then get PCC OR should i start the process with existing passport (and PCC)?


Not needed. In fact you need not renew it at all if you have no intention to travel. Having a valid passport is not necessary to obtain citizenship.



theone1111 said:


> c) I believe my passport is bound to change even if i apply for citizenship in couple of months (assuming i am eligible). How to deal with this change in passport while the citizenship application is in progress?


If you are travelling out, only then I see a reason to have your passport renewed. If you ever do that, update your application with new passport details, that's it.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

ketz999 said:


> Is anyone in ACT got invitation for ceremony recently?


Hey mate, Can you please share your timeline for citizenship in ACT? Many thanks.


----------



## testertestingau (3 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone in Victoria got invitation for citizenship test for the Month of May 2022 applications
> thanks


Just received the interview appointment letter.
State: Victoria
Applied: 06/05/2022
Interview letter received : 14/11/2022
Test on : 02/12/2022


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Depends
> 
> If you were in Australia when PR was granted, then YES
> If you were outside Australia when PR was granted, then the date you entered first with that PR Visa
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
I was outside Australia at the time of PR grant.
a) So means BOTH of below can be set to my validation trip entry date? As mentioned previously i just made 2 small trips in 2018 and actually started living in WA from April 2019. Just want to make sure that validation trip dates are OK to enter for below 2.

1. Permanent residence date
2. Lawful residence date

If i can use validation trip date in above 2, then i think it will trigger PCC requirements from my home country as my time outside Australia while applying for Australian citizenship will be 1+ years?

b) I might need to travel next years but i don't have any time/dates estimate yet. How do this get dealt while applying for citizenship application?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

theone1111 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I was outside Australia at the time of PR grant.
> a) So means BOTH of below can be set to my validation trip entry date? As mentioned previously i just made 2 small trips in 2018 and actually started living in WA from April 2019. Just want to make sure that validation trip dates are OK to enter for below 2.
> 
> ...


Yes, both same, which is your validation date



theone1111 said:


> If i can use validation trip date in above 2, then i think it will trigger PCC requirements from my home country as my time outside Australia while applying for Australian citizenship will be 1+ years?
> 
> b) I might need to travel next years but i don't have any time/dates estimate yet. How do this get dealt while applying for citizenship application?


It may trigger, I cannot confirm that without knowing your dates.

If you know the dates, you mention it, if not it is fine. DHA will know when you travel and they generally ensure they don't invite you when you are away


----------



## Balancing4710 (2 mo ago)

Is anyone from Merri-bek waiting for a citizenship ceremony?


----------



## sunny_raspberry (2 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,
Such a great forum and so many helpful answers.
I hope that someone can help me with the following:
1) part about your parents, do you have to mention your mother's maiden name before marriage? if yes, do they ask for any documents to confirm that? My mother's birth certificate was lost a long time ago, and all her passports for the last 40+ years have our family name only.

2) Question about the alternative spelling of your name, the official translation of my birth certificate has a patronymic name, however, my passport and all my IDs don't have it. Do I need to include this name as an alternative spelling? When I applied for PR I didn't mention it, because all my documents except the birth certificate from my country don't have it. If I include it, will they ask for a certificate of the name change? But it is not really a name change...really confused here....

3) and the last question, when you mention your relatives, and they ask if they "held any citizenship" shall you include the current? 

Thanks a lot for all your help  🙏


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

how long in advance do we get notified of the test day, and do we receive the invite on the immiaccount or personal email account
Thanks


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

sunny_raspberry said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Such a great forum and so many helpful answers.
> I hope that someone can help me with the following:
> 1) part about your parents, do you have to mention your mother's maiden name before marriage? if yes, do they ask for any documents to confirm that? My mother's birth certificate was lost a long time ago, and all her passports for the last 40+ years have our family name only.
> ...


1. Was there any official name change done? If yes then submit that. If not, then in Form 80, there is an additional remarks section at the end where you can EXPLAIN THE NAME CHANGE REASON (Put question number and then explain with remarks. You can say that Name wasn't changed officially but after marriage mother is known as **** ).
2. For name variations, submit an same name variation affidavit explaining all that (assuming you are in india)


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, What happen if I move to other council area while still waiting for the interview. Are they gonna put me at the back of the waiting list in the new council or it won't affect my waiting time? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Linqi said:


> Hi everyone, What happen if I move to other council area while still waiting for the interview. Are they gonna put me at the back of the waiting list in the new council or it won't affect my waiting time? Thanks.


If it’s a nearby council, then just don’t update the address
Cheers


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

I don’t think interview is based on council. The order of being called is dependent upon state you reside and only the ceremony is dependent upon council


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> If it’s a nearby council, then just don’t update the address
> Cheers


Are you sure ?? The interview is only dependent on the state mate, only ceremony on council


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi guys!
When should I expect a test invite when I applied the last day of august?
I am Knox council, Melbourne
Thanks!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

shanmukh316 said:


> Are you sure ?? The interview is only dependent on the state mate, only ceremony on council


Interview is dependent on the test centre you have chosen in your application.


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> Interview is dependent on the test centre you have chosen in your application.


But again , the interview call goes sequentially in the state . Only the interview date when the call comes depends upon the availability of the test centre we have chosen


----------



## ketz999 (Nov 4, 2018)

kyle47 said:


> Hey mate, Can you please share your timeline for citizenship in ACT? Many thanks.


Applied- 7/5/22
Test- 18/8/22
Approval- 5/10/22
Ceremony- waiting 

what about you? Thanks


----------



## PrincessE2019 (3 mo ago)

Hello

Did my interview today from Parramatta 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣when will I receive approval. Thanks and how long will Fairfield council invite us for interview. 

Thanks


----------



## Chrislabrador (2 mo ago)

Balancing4710 said:


> Is anyone from Merri-bek waiting for a citizenship ceremony?


 Yes. Application approved on 14 Oct 2022. Waiting for ceremony. What about you?


----------



## Chrislabrador (2 mo ago)

Balancing4710 said:


> Is anyone from Merri-bek waiting for a citizenship ceremony?


Yes. Got approval on 14 Oct 2022. Waiting for ceremony. What about you?


----------



## Balancing4710 (2 mo ago)

Chrislabrador said:


> Yes. Got approval on 14 Oct 2022. Waiting for ceremony. What about you?


Approval on 20 Aug 2022. Still waiting.


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

blomster123 said:


> Hi guys!
> When should I expect a test invite when I applied the last day of august?
> I am Knox council, Melbourne
> Thanks!


 A bit tricky date , i expect 2nd week of January or just before Christmas. 
it all depends on how long is the Christmas shutdown.


----------



## Chrislabrador (2 mo ago)

Balancing4710 said:


> Approval on 20 Aug 2022. Still waiting.


Next ceremony is 15 Dec 22. Hopefully you get invite


----------



## Balancing4710 (2 mo ago)

Any idea how far in advance the invites are sent out? It is 4 weeks or 1 month? Hopefully I hear something tomorrow.


----------



## Chrislabrador (2 mo ago)

Balancing4710 said:


> Any idea how far in advance the invites are sent out? It is 4 weeks or 1 month? Hopefully I hear something tomorrow.


Normally 4 weeks. However, I have seen 17 days notice. So you can still get invite next week


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Wadajo said:


> A bit tricky date , i expect 2nd week of January or just before Christmas.
> it all depends on how long is the Christmas shutdown.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Hi Guys

Is there anyone who applied before 1 March 2022 and have not received an invite? I am getting worried that they delay my application...


----------



## the_loai (9 mo ago)

Application date: 6 May 2022
State: Victoria
Council: Port Phillip
Test invite: 14 November 2022
Test: 15 November 2022
Approval: 15 November 2022

What are the chances of getting invited to Australia Day ceremony? Council has last ceremony for the year scheduled for 29 November, I'm assuming it's impossible to get invited for that one?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

the_loai said:


> Application date: 6 May 2022
> State: Victoria
> Council: Port Phillip
> Test invite: 14 November 2022
> ...


VIC has really picked up in giving approval 
So the backlog in the councils for ceremonies would be high
Don’t have high hopes of even January ceremony more so because Covid is raising its ugly head again
Cheers


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

PrincessE2019 said:


> Hello
> 
> Did my interview today from Parramatta 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣when will I receive approval. Thanks and how long will Fairfield council invite us for interview.
> 
> Thanks


Hey
Can you tell more on interview questions and process?


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

It’s been a frustrating wait for all victorians with respect to citizenship . Applications processing have picked up speed but yet far behind other states . I hope the upcoming state election doesn’t impact the timelines anymore . Getting the right we deserve has become a fight in this state


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Applications until July 10 being invited for interview in NSW.
Hopefully August next month


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

shanmukh316 said:


> It’s been a frustrating wait for all victorians with respect to citizenship . Applications processing have picked up speed but yet far behind other states . I hope the upcoming state election doesn’t impact the timelines anymore . Getting the right we deserve has become a fight in this state


i totally agree, they are so slow in Victoria in processing applications comparing to other states. it seems the number of application they process each month or week or day very very small 
i think we need to raise this concern but not sure where or at least get it highlighted in the media


----------



## bezmam (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

I noticed that applications lodged during July are being invited for interviews in Brisbane, QLD. I lodged mine in June but have not heard anything yet. 
Do you advise me to call and ask or is it too early? 

Thanks,

B


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bezmam said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I noticed that applications lodged during July are being invited for interviews in Brisbane, QLD. I lodged mine in June but have not heard anything yet.
> Do you advise me to call and ask or is it too early?
> ...


You can call and ask 
You can also submit a FOI 
Cheers


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

We received the invitation for 16th Dec ceremony.

Following is my application timeline

Council: Hume City
Application date: 15th March 2021
Test date: 1st June 2022
Approval: 1st June 2022


Thanks
MG


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

gajanayake said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We received the invitation for 16th Dec ceremony.
> 
> ...


Nice, Congrats once again!! I have my approval date as 10th June 2022, so most probably it will be 26 Jan or 7th Feb ceremony for me.


----------



## PrincessE2019 (3 mo ago)

PrincessE2019 said:


> Hello
> 
> Did my interview today from Parramatta 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣when will I receive approval. Thanks and how long will Fairfield council invite us for interview.
> 
> Thanks


Got approved 2 days after


----------



## Butterfly20 (2 mo ago)

Hi guys any idea what questions will be in the Australian citizenship test. In two weeks i will be doing my Australian citizenship test.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Butterfly20 said:


> Hi guys any idea what questions will be in the Australian citizenship test. In two weeks i will be doing my Australian citizenship test.


Get the “Citizenship Test AU 2022” app and that’s all you need. From memory it’s less than $10.


----------



## jtest (3 mo ago)

Butterfly20 said:


> Hi guys any idea what questions will be in the Australian citizenship test. In two weeks i will be doing my Australian citizenship test.


Listen to Australian Citizenship - Our Common Bond in Spotify


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,
How does this question impact the invitation to ceremony? I am hopeful to get an invite for 26th Jan ceremony for Blacktown. Since I said 'Yes' will I be taken off the list for 26th Jan ceremony given there may be media attention there.

If it impacts can I get the answer to this question to No now after application approval?

Thanks









Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> How does this question impact the invitation to ceremony? I am hopeful to get an invite for 26th Jan ceremony for Blacktown. Since I said 'Yes' will I be taken off the list for 26th Jan ceremony given there may be media attention there.
> 
> If it impacts can I get the answer to this question to No now after application approval?
> ...


Honestly, you'll be fine. That question relates to ceremonies which attract media attention. Australia Day is not one of those. It's for ones like when celebrities are taking the oath, and maybe those big super-sized ones.


----------



## swashah (Mar 28, 2021)

Application Date: 1st May 2022
Vic, Whitehorse City Council
Test Invitation: 14 Nov 2022 
Test Date: 13 Dec 2022
Rescheduled to: 18 Nov 2022
Approved: 18 Nov 2022
Entire interview/test process took less than 20 mins (no documents were checked - just basic questions name, dob, address etc were confirmed) - in fact officer even before the test told me that I can sit in test and she will recheck my file later today, if test is passed then she will include me in my council's list after couple of other checks and confirmed that all the documents are in order and she doesn't need to check any of the original documents!! 

Now waiting for ceremony...

Thanks to all of you - this forum has been super helpful to estimate the timeframe(s) etc!!


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

swashah said:


> Application Date: 1st May 2022
> Vic, Whitehorse City Council
> Test Invitation: 14 Nov 2022
> Test Date: 13 Dec 2022
> ...


congratulations and thanks for the update.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB and others, while applying for citizenship one of the requirements is evidence of first entry to Australia; my passport doesnt have a stamp on it , they didnt stamp anything when i arrived for the first time here what should i do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and others, while applying for citizenship one of the requirements is evidence of first entry to Australia; my passport doesnt have a stamp on it , they didnt stamp anything when i arrived for the first time here what should i do?


You can get your movement records
It’s free





Request for international movement records


Use this form to request international movements records (where the request includes records after 1981)




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




Attach that
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> You can get your movement records
> It’s free
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks NB,
I am just applying for citizenship and making sure i have all the required docs can you pls review below list and advise if i am good to go:
Photo Id: passport
Birth certificate 
Form 1195
International movement record for proof of 1st entry
Police clearence certificate
Bank letter for proof of address.
Is this complete list right?


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> VIC has really picked up in giving approval
> So the backlog in the councils for ceremonies would be high
> Don’t have high hopes of even January ceremony more so because Covid is raising its ugly head again
> Cheers


Hi, i just checked the immitracker and Victoria still hasn't changed since one week last invite was for may and no updates on the tracker. Victoria still the slowest state in processing applications and behinds all of other states


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi NB and Others,
I am facing a weird problem(applying citizenship fir spouse)
She received her spouse visa in 2018 and came to Australia in 2018 april for 2 weeks then went back to finish her studies and moved here in feb 2019 permanently and living here since then, have went back and forth home few times. We checked the eligibility on citizenship tracker and it said she is eligible to apply today. We tried to lodge application on immi account and it says residence requirement not met? I am very confused. Her lawful residence would have started when she came here in Apr-2018 on spouse visa right doesnt matter if she went back for few months ? What should i do its not letting us apply.


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi NB and Others,
> I am facing a weird problem(applying citizenship fir spouse)
> She received her spouse visa in 2018 and came to Australia in 2018 april for 2 weeks then went back to finish her studies and moved here in feb 2019 permanently and living here since then, have went back and forth home few times. We checked the eligibility on citizenship tracker and it said she is eligible to apply today. We tried to lodge application on immi account and it says residence requirement not met? I am very confused. Her lawful residence would have started when she came here in Apr-2018 on spouse visa right doesnt matter if she went back for few months ? What should i do its not letting us apply.


Hi,

Don't worry, I got the same issue when I applied. Sometimes the system needs one more day to update. Let her try it tomorrow and I believe it will work.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Linqi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't worry, I got the same issue when I applied. Sometimes the system needs one more day to update. Let her try it tomorrow and I believe it will work.


Even when it allows you to proceed, give it a couple of days before actually submitting the application 
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> Even when it allows you to proceed, give it a couple of days before actually submitting the application
> Cheers


Just a curiosity the start of residence in Australia would be considered from April 2018 yes? Although she went back and came again in feb 2019 and living here since then? Or would we have to consider feb 2019 as start of residence and submit application in feb 2023?


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

I got my citizenship approved on 21st Oct (City of Whittlesea - Melbourne) and received an invite for the ceremony on 13th Dec which I cant attend as I'm travelling overseas. Didnt expect the invite to get so soon


----------



## Kaur up (Oct 27, 2020)

abrahamraju said:


> I got my citizenship approved on 21st Oct (City of Whittlesea - Melbourne) and received an invite for the ceremony on 13th Dec which I cant attend as I'm travelling overseas. Didnt expect the invite to get so soon


When did you recieve the ceremony invite?


----------



## R 858 Expat (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi all, is anyone here from Merri Bek City Council, victoria and waiting for your ceremony dates? Mine got approved on 18th Nov and waiting for the ceremony date. 

Any leads would be appreciated.

*My timelines: *
Application : 4th May 2022
Test invite: 15th Nov 2022
Interview and Test: 17th Nov 2022
Approval: 18th Nov 2022

Thanks to this group and the amazing people out there, it was super helpful finding processing timelines and ceremony dates etc !!.

Cheers


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> Hi, i just checked the immitracker and Victoria still hasn't changed since one week last invite was for may and no updates on the tracker. Victoria still the slowest state in processing applications and behinds all of other states


You are right my friend. I get frustrated watching at the tracker as after May-6 it hasn’t moved . Frustrating to the core . State elections are on and I know that’s the impact. Let’s not look at the tracker at all from now , it comes when it comes


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

Kaur up said:


> When did you recieve the ceremony invite?


Yesterday - 21st Nov


----------



## Balancing4710 (2 mo ago)

R 858 Expat said:


> Hi all, is anyone here from Merri Bek City Council, victoria and waiting for your ceremony dates? Mine got approved on 18th Nov and waiting for the ceremony date.
> 
> Any leads would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



There have been a few messages about this. I am still waiting, approved on 20th Aug 2022. Expecting there is a large backlog which is why it's taking so long. I'm not sure I'll get the Dec invite. Might be Jan or later.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Just a curiosity the start of residence in Australia would be considered from April 2018 yes? Although she went back and came again in feb 2019 and living here since then? Or would we have to consider feb 2019 as start of residence and submit application in feb 2023?


Anyone?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Anyone?


Call DHA. They can better answer these technical questions.
We can share our opinion but in the end I dont want to share a half cooked info.
Better call DHA. they are really nice


----------



## testertestingau (3 mo ago)

State : Victoria
Application: 06/05/2022
Invitation : 14/11/2022
Test: 21/11/2022
Approved: 21/11/2022


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

NSW is making good progress - into August 2022 now

State : NSW
Council: City of Parramatta
Application: Aug 05 2022
Invitation : Nov 22 2022
Test: Nov 24 2022 (rescheduled from Jan 16 2023)

Hoping for a Jan 26 ceremony. would be a nice day


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

So its one day past our eligibility date and the system is still not letting us apply saying residence requirement not met, really tensed out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So its one day past our eligibility date and the system is still not letting us apply saying residence requirement not met, really tensed out.


How many days have you traveled in the last 1 year ?
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> How many days have you traveled in the last 1 year ?
> Cheers


Well its very close to 90 days may be thats the reason?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Well its very close to 90 days may be thats the reason?


That’s most likely the reason 
The immigration may calculate the days differently especially if you are entering or leaving around midnight
Don’t get anxious
Check Immiaccount once a week
To be frank, most PR holders get no extra benefit from being a citizen 
Moreover, the delay in citizenship has reduced drastically and so has the delay in fresh passport

Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> That’s most likely the reason
> The immigration may calculate the days differently especially if you are entering or leaving around midnight
> Don’t get anxious
> Check Immiaccount once a week
> ...


Thanks and last one year would be exactly one year from today right?


----------



## Apuj (4 mo ago)

Application applied in22 March 2022 still no response.any suggestions please.state Vic council Kingston


----------



## Apuj (4 mo ago)

Application applied March 2022 still no response.any suggestions please.state Vic council Kingston


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

ketz999 said:


> Applied- 7/5/22
> Test- 18/8/22
> Approval- 5/10/22
> Ceremony- waiting
> ...


I am in the early stage and still waiting for an interview appointment. Thanks for your update mate. Hopefully, you can get your ceremony invitation soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks and last one year would be exactly one year from today right?


That’s right
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Apuj said:


> Application applied March 2022 still no response.any suggestions please.state Vic council Kingston


Submit a FOI 
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

NB said:


> That’s most likely the reason
> The immigration may calculate the days differently especially if you are entering or leaving around midnight
> Don’t get anxious
> Check Immiaccount once a week
> ...


Btw how long does the whole process take these days in NSW from lodgement to ceremony 6months a fair bet?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Btw how long does the whole process take these days in NSW from lodgement to ceremony 6months a fair bet?


6 months for test invite and the ceremony will depend on your council but 3-6 months is a fair estimate
So 9-12 months is more likely end to end 
Cheers


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

humerus.opinion said:


> NSW is making good progress - into August 2022 now
> 
> State : NSW
> Council: City of Parramatta
> ...


Good to hear that. Im in same council.


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Anyone?


You can check the definition of lawful resident date and permanent resident date on DoHA Residency Calculator.


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Linqi said:


> Good to hear that. Im in same council.


What is you application date?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

humerus.opinion said:


> NSW is making good progress - into August 2022 now
> 
> State : NSW
> Council: City of Parramatta
> ...


My application date in 25 August.
Council is Bankstown.
Hoping for an interview before Christmans


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> What is you application date?


23 Oct. I'm not expecting get invited this year. Maybe Jan if they keep picking up the speed.


----------



## Kaur up (Oct 27, 2020)

Today i emailed to ACT ceremony department regarding the ceremony , but they didnt give any satisfied answer, just told that approved applicants will get ceremony invite with in 6 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaur up said:


> Today i emailed to ACT ceremony department regarding the ceremony , but they didnt give any satisfied answer, just told that approved applicants will get ceremony invite with in 6 months.


Unfortunately once you are approved, all doors to contact the department close
You have to simply wait for the ceremony invite
Cheers


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Any updates from NSW today?


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Any updates from Victoria for the May and June 2022 applications. I don't see much movement on the immitracker


----------



## cyrusnm (2 mo ago)

Hello Everyone, 

I have a question about the ceremony invitation. After my application gets approved and I receive an invitation for the ceremony, for example, a ceremony on the 30th of January 2023, during this time, can I travel overseas for a holiday for 7 days only from 22th of January to the 29th of January 2023? If I upload my tickets on my Immiaccount which shows my departure and return dates, is it possible that they cancel my invitation for that ceremony although I am going to return to Australia one day before the ceremony date? Do you have any suggestions for this scenario? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Chrislabrador (2 mo ago)

Chrislabrador said:


> Normally 4 weeks. However, I have seen 17 days notice. So you can still get invite next week


 Did you get the invite for ceremony on 15 Dec?


----------



## Chrislabrador (2 mo ago)

Balancing4710 said:


> Approval on 20 Aug 2022. Still waiting.


Did you get invite for the 15 Dec ceremony in Merri-bek?


----------



## Balancing4710 (2 mo ago)

Chrislabrador said:


> Did you get invite for the 15 Dec ceremony in Merri-bek?


Not yet.


----------



## cyrusnm (2 mo ago)

cyrusnm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question about the ceremony invitation. After my application gets approved and I receive an invitation for the ceremony, for example, a ceremony on the 30th of January 2023, during this time, can I travel overseas for a holiday for 7 days only from 22th of January to the 29th of January 2023? If I upload my tickets on my Immiaccount which shows my departure and return dates, is it possible that they cancel my invitation for that ceremony although I am going to return to Australia one day before the ceremony date? Do you have any suggestions for this scenario?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Any suggestions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cyrusnm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question about the ceremony invitation. After my application gets approved and I receive an invitation for the ceremony, for example, a ceremony on the 30th of January 2023, during this time, can I travel overseas for a holiday for 7 days only from 22th of January to the 29th of January 2023? If I upload my tickets on my Immiaccount which shows my departure and return dates, is it possible that they cancel my invitation for that ceremony although I am going to return to Australia one day before the ceremony date? Do you have any suggestions for this scenario?
> 
> Thanks a lot


You need not update the DHA if you are travelling for a short period and will be back to attend the ceremony 
Once you are approved, the focus is no longer on your movement 
Cheers


----------



## cyrusnm (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> You need not update the DHA if you are travelling for a short period and will be back to attend the ceremony
> Once you are approved, the focus is no longer on your movement
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your response.
Cheers


----------



## abrahamraju (Jul 14, 2017)

cyrusnm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question about the ceremony invitation. After my application gets approved and I receive an invitation for the ceremony, for example, a ceremony on the 30th of January 2023, during this time, can I travel overseas for a holiday for 7 days only from 22th of January to the 29th of January 2023? If I upload my tickets on my Immiaccount which shows my departure and return dates, is it possible that they cancel my invitation for that ceremony although I am going to return to Australia one day before the ceremony date? Do you have any suggestions for this scenario?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Had a similar situation but the difference is I told DHA that I wont be available for a particular period during the interview but still got an invitation to the ceremony. I did call DHA and they said no action needed. I will get a no show letter followed by an invitation to the next ceremony


----------



## siddique.mohsin (2 mo ago)

Do i need to inform DHA if I plan for a short travel, i am still waiting for the Test and Interview invitation which i am not expecting any time soon.
I had no plans to travel when i was submitting the application.


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Apuj said:


> Application applied March 2022 still no response.any suggestions please.state Vic council Kingston


Have you received an invite?

I applied 01/03/2022. No response


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddique.mohsin said:


> Do i need to inform DHA if I plan for a short travel, i am still waiting for the Test and Interview invitation which i am not expecting any time soon.
> I had no plans to travel when i was submitting the application.


Once you have bought the tickets, just upload the itinerary in a word file in Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Hi peeps.
I received an interview test appointment for 30 Jan. how can i reschedule it for an earlier date. Suggestions and advise appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Hi peeps.
> I received an interview test appointment for 30 Jan. how can i reschedule it for an earlier date. Suggestions and advise appreciated


There is a link in the invite email
Use that to change the date
In case you can’t find the nearby dates slots right away, keep trying without getting frustrated 
Cheers


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

My Timeline
Applied: 22/8/2022
Interview /test invitiation date: 26/11/2022
Date of test interview: 28/11/2022(rescheduled from 30/1/2023)
Council: Canterbury-Bankstown NSW


----------



## Apuj (4 mo ago)

.


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

atif1987 said:


> t invitiation da





atif1987 said:


> My Timeline Applied: 22/8/2022 Interview /test invitiation date: 26/11/2022 Date of test interview: 28/11/2022(rescheduled from 30/1/2023) Council: Canterbury-Bankstown NSW


 Wow, I didn't know DoHA still open on Sat.


----------



## siddique.mohsin (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> Once you have bought the tickets, just upload the itinerary in a word file in Immiaccount
> Cheers


Thanks for the response


----------



## thanksful123456789 (2 mo ago)

does anyone knows the processing time for Gold coast?

Thanks


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

For those in NSW.
Is it advisable to take your own car for Citizenship interview in Parramatta or use public transport.
Is Parking available nearby?


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> For those in NSW. Is it advisable to take your own car for Citizenship interview in Parramatta or use public transport. Is Parking available nearby?


 2-hour free parking at Westfield Parramatta, or 4-hour free parking if you register in the Westfield app.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Hi everyone.
so i completed my interview and test today.
The whole process was simple and took me only 20 mins start to finish.

any idea when can i expect the approval now


humerus.opinion said:


> NSW is making good progress - into August 2022 now
> 
> State : NSW
> Council: City of Parramatta
> ...


Hi did you recieve your approval yet. If yes how long did it take


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Hi everyone.
> so i completed my interview and test today.
> The whole process was simple and took me only 20 mins start to finish.
> 
> ...


Most applicants get approved within a couple of days 
Cheers


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

atif1987 said:


> Hi everyone.
> so i completed my interview and test today.
> The whole process was simple and took me only 20 mins start to finish.
> 
> ...


I rescheduled my test to 29th. I've passed the test today, but awaiting the approval email


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

humerus.opinion said:


> I rescheduled my test to 29th. I've passed the test today, but awaiting the approval email


Thanks for the update.

Please update here once you recieve your approval.

Best of luck


----------



## testertestingau (3 mo ago)

Kuwind said:


> View attachment 101627


Hi Kuwind,

Have you managed to get this done?

I am in the same boat now, got approved for the citizenship and also have the name change certificate but not sure how to go about this now.


----------



## manpreetsinghrinku5 (2 mo ago)

Hello guys I had my ceremony scheduled in the month of September but I had to travel so I informed the department that I won't be able to attend and request to put on hold till the time I don't get back.They said ok now again I got the ceremony invitation despite the fact I told them I will be overseas .
I called them now a diff response we can't put them on hold. 

After feb 2022 I will have 5 more months for my 12 months time frame of citizenship. 

This will be the 2nd time I wont beable yo attend ceremony

Any idea how many attempts we get ?

Thanks


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey NB and Team,
Got a quick question -

I recently got my citizenship approval and waiting for ceremony. I am planning to travel overseas in Feb for 10-14 days so if I don’t get my invitation, would it be okay to travel ? i have my PR until 2025.

Also, is it okay to put your ceremony on hold? Is it fairly straightforward? Keen to hear your experience.

kind regards,


----------



## ptl_ptl (4 mo ago)

Kaur up said:


> Today i emailed to ACT ceremony department regarding the ceremony , but they didnt give any satisfied answer, just told that approved applicants will get ceremony invite with in 6 months.


Hi Kaur Up,

How many days it took for you to get your application approved post giving the interview?

Regards,
PTL


----------



## Kaur up (Oct 27, 2020)

ptl_ptl said:


> Hi Kaur Up,
> 
> How many days it took for you to get your application approved post giving the interview?
> 
> ...


2 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hey NB and Team,
> Got a quick question -
> 
> I recently got my citizenship approval and waiting for ceremony. I am planning to travel overseas in Feb for 10-14 days so if I don’t get my invitation, would it be okay to travel ? i have my PR until 2025.
> ...


You cannot put your ceremony on hold
If you get an invite when travelling, inform the department 
They will put you on the next available ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

ptl_ptl said:


> Hi Kaur Up,
> 
> How many days it took for you to get your application approved post giving the interview?
> 
> ...


Hey Ptl,

Wondering if you are in ACT, if yes, Can you please share your timeline for citizenship? I am still waiting for the invitation to interview. Thanks!


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Hi all 

Any updates from Victoria for the May and June 2022 applications. I don't see much movement on the immitracker. it looks that processing is getting slower and slower 

thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rayvictoria said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any updates from Victoria for the May and June 2022 applications. I don't see much movement on the immitracker. it looks that processing is getting slower and slower
> 
> thank you


I feel that DHA had prioritised VIC for processing a few months back as they were facing a longer delay for test invites as compared to the rest of the country
Now that they are at par with other states of 6 months delay , the processing has slowed down
Cheers


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Hi Peeps

Still no approval Email for me.
Is it something to be worried about.
I reached out to DHA a few times but i get the same generic response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Still no approval Email for me.
> Is it something to be worried about.
> I reached out to DHA a few times but i get the same generic response.


There have been extremely rare instances of applicants getting approved after 3 years of the test
So there is really nothing that you can do about it
You just have to wait patiently for approval 
You can submit a FOI every few months to keep your application on the radar
Nothing much to be done beyond that
Cheers


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> There have been extremely rare instances of applicants getting approved after 3 years of the test
> So there is really nothing that you can do about it
> You just have to wait patiently for approval
> You can submit a FOI every few months to keep your application on the radar
> ...


3 years??? that is Scary


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> 3 years??? that is Scary


It’s not to scare you, but just to give you a perspective
If for some reason your application has a red flag, then you have to wait till such time that it’s removed 
Cheers


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> I feel that DHA had prioritised VIC for processing a few months back as they were facing a longer delay for test invites as compared to the rest of the country
> Now that they are at par with other states of 6 months delay , the processing has slowed down
> Cheers


Thanks man, Victoria still way behind other states, NSW now processing the Sept applications as per the immitracker . just frustrating


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Please update here once you recieve your approval.
> 
> Best of luck


I just got my approval. Only data point I can provide is that I had an AFP check in Feb for a work related onboarding check, so its pretty recent. AFP turn around is usually 48 hours at most if everything is normal.

Timelines: NSW -City of Parramatta council
Application: 05 Aug 2022
Invite: 22 Nov 2022
Test: 29 Nov 2022
Approval: 01 Dec 2022


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

humerus.opinion said:


> I just got my approval. Only data point I can provide is that I had an AFP check in Feb for a work related onboarding check, so its pretty recent. AFP turn around is usually 48 hours at most if everything is normal.
> 
> Timelines: NSW -City of Parramatta council
> Application: 05 Aug 2022
> ...


I hope you are aware that a AFP check is not required to be done by the applicants for citizenship 
It’s done by DHA themselves 
So the question of turnaround time doesn’t arise
Cheers


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> I hope you are aware that a AFP check is not required to be done by the applicants for citizenship
> It’s done by DHA themselves
> So the question of turnaround time doesn’t arise
> Cheers


The DHA outsources it to the AFP - who own the database. so its an inter departmental thing. applicants are not part of it, yes. but the turnaround time or process is no different.


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Still no approval Email for me.
> Is it something to be worried about.
> I reached out to DHA a few times but i get the same generic response.


what did the officer tell you before your test? i was told, that we'll do an AFP check and get back when it is ready. so i was expecting atleast 2 days. did they mention AFP ?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

humerus.opinion said:


> The DHA outsources it to the AFP - who own the database. so its an inter departmental thing. applicants are not part of it, yes. but the turnaround time or process is no different.


That's not actually the case - the criminal history checks are done via NPCS, which is operated by the Australian Criminal Intelligence Commission. DHA doesn't do an AFP check, they do an NPCS check, which checks all state police databases and AFP at once, instantaneously. As long as no flags are returned, they can usually approve applications on the spot. Any flags and it's referred for further assessment.


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

humerus.opinion said:


> what did the officer tell you before your test? i was told, that we'll do an AFP check and get back when it is ready. so i was expecting atleast 2 days. did they mention AFP ?


The officer said we will do a police check . thats it.


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> That's not actually the case - the criminal history checks are done via NPCS, which is operated by the Australian Criminal Intelligence Commission. DHA doesn't do an AFP check, they do an NPCS check, which checks all state police databases and AFP at once, instantaneously. As long as no flags are returned, they can usually approve applications on the spot. Any flags and it's referred for further assessment.


You are right. its given clearly on the citizenship page


----------



## DB2313 (Nov 18, 2016)

Anyone here recently invited by Camden Council (NSW) for ceremony Jan 26?


----------



## Chrislabrador (2 mo ago)

Has DHA started sending out invites for 26 Jan 2023 ceremonies?


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

Yay! Our long wait is over (applied 01/03/2022). Today our application has been approved - welcome new Aussie. Now waiting for the Citizenship Certificate <3


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

Victoria moved to June-1 today for invites. Hopefully June will be completed before Christmas


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

shanmukh316 said:


> Victoria moved to June-1 today for invites. Hopefully June will be completed before Christmas


That's good to know, though Vic is too slow and frustrating they running behind other states by like 3 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonsun said:


> Yay! Our long wait is over (applied 01/03/2022). Today our application has been approved - welcome new Aussie. Now waiting for the Citizenship Certificate <3


You have to first attend a ceremony 
You don’t get the certificate directly 
Cheers


----------



## Moonsun (May 12, 2021)

NB said:


> You have to first attend a ceremony
> You don’t get the certificate directly
> Cheers


Actually, you do if you are a child, which was our case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonsun said:


> Actually, you do if you are a child, which was our case.


Clean bowled me 
Cheers


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello All,
quick question for overseas penal clearance certificate, will it need to be notarized?

I mean notarized by australian embassy or consulate or only local police one and NAATI translated


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

aelazhary said:


> Hello All,
> quick question for overseas penal clearance certificate, will it need to be notarized?
> 
> I mean notarized by australian embassy or consulate or only local police one and NAATI translated


Nope...!
Notarisation of police Certificates are not needed.

Since you mentioned NAATI, then that's a different issue if your local certificate is not in english.


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

so only NAATI if not in English , correct?


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

What are the top worst councils in Australia in terms of waiting time?
On the DOHA website, it states 50% of the applicants are invited within 3 months for Hume Council, but that number does not match what people are saying. People are waiting for more than 6 months. What is everyone's experience in regard to this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

spock_startrek said:


> What are the top worst councils in Australia in terms of waiting time?
> On the DOHA website, it states 50% of the applicants are invited within 3 months for Hume Council, but that number does not match what people are saying. People are waiting for more than 6 months. What is everyone's experience in regard to this?


I am not aware of any DHA website which gives the delays in ceremonies council wise
They give a generic delay details which is based on all the councils in the country
Councils with heavy migrant population like Hume and Wyndham vale face extended delays
There is nothing you can do about it except wait patiently 
You can get a priority ceremony if you have a confirmed job offer which requires citizenship for security clearance 
Cheers


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> I am not aware of any DHA website which gives the delays in ceremonies council wise
> They give a generic delay details which is based on all the councils in the country
> Councils with heavy migrant population like Hume and Wyndham vale face extended delays
> There is nothing you can do about it except wait patiently
> ...


I think that was referring to this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times/ceremony-wait-times
It provides ceremony waiting time by local councils. Yet, this is for the last month which may vary next month and so on.


----------



## MDUNAMS (1 mo ago)

My son applied citizenship on June 2nd and at the age of 16. I did applied it on June 4th. I got an Interview where as my son did not get. Any idea what could be the reason for the delay. I am not sure whether it is due to age 16 to 18 category where normally they get an approval straightaway?. Any idea ?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Chrislabrador said:


> Has DHA started sending out invites for 26 Jan 2023 ceremonies?


Yes. Bayside Council has already sent invites for their Australia Day citizenship ceremony.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

miaiad said:


> I think that was referring to this: Ceremony wait times
> It provides ceremony waiting time by local councils. Yet, this is for the last month which may vary next month and so on.


Yes, this is what I am referring to. If we put Hume City Council there, it states that 50% of the applicants are invited within 3 months but that does not seem right to me because everyone is waiting for at least 4-6 months to get a ceremony invitation. So, what DOHA is saying does not make sense.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I gave my citizenship test last Saturday, 03/12/2022. The lady saw my application and found all the documents correctly submitted (along with my 4-year-old son). I passed my exam, and when I reached home, I got a message that they needed me to submit my son's passport-size pic. I submitted the latest picture on Sunday, and now my application stands as *Further assessment. *I wonder if they will move me back behind the queue or if I should expect a soon approval. Did anyone face a similar situation?
*Btw, I got the invitation to attend the exam 6 months after the application was submitted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Hi guys,
> I gave my citizenship test last Saturday, 03/12/2022. The lady saw my application and found all the documents correctly submitted (along with my 4-year-old son). I passed my exam, and when I reached home, I got a message that they needed me to submit my son's passport-size pic. I submitted the latest picture on Sunday, and now my application stands as *Further assessment. *I wonder if they will move me back behind the queue or if I should expect a soon approval. Did anyone face a similar situation?
> *Btw, I got the invitation to attend the exam 6 months after the application was submitted.


You should expect the approval any time soon
Cheers


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

hi guys,
My citizenship application was approved, just waiting on ceremony. I am leaving the country for 6 weeks soon, do I need to notify dept of immigration? And is that via email or phone?

Thanks!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

expat91 said:


> hi guys,
> My citizenship application was approved, just waiting on ceremony. I am leaving the country for 6 weeks soon, do I need to notify dept of immigration? And is that via email or phone?
> 
> Thanks!


You could, but I doubt it will have any effect, as an approved application would've been forwarded to respective council for ceremony and you will soon receive an invite from your council. I would suggest

You could wait for such an invite and then inform your council to have it pushed
Proactively reach out to your council and explain your situation

All the best..!


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

anyone in Wyndham council received invite for 26/01 ceremony?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

NB said:


> I am not aware of any DHA website which gives the delays in ceremonies council wise
> They give a generic delay details which is based on all the councils in the country
> Councils with heavy migrant population like Hume and Wyndham vale face extended delays
> There is nothing you can do about it except wait patiently
> ...


They updated the wait times page in the last two months so that they would stop receiving FOI requests for ceremony information by council - the process works! Now the wait times page lets you search by council to see the number of approved applicants awaiting a ceremony, and the standard percentile wait times but just for that council. It's a fantastic change!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

I got approval today
Timeline
Applied: 25/8/2022
Test/interview:28/11/2022
Approval:8/12/2022
Council: canterbury Bankstown NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kyanar said:


> They updated the wait times page in the last two months so that they would stop receiving FOI requests for ceremony information by council - the process works! Now the wait times page lets you search by council to see the number of approved applicants awaiting a ceremony, and the standard percentile wait times but just for that council. It's a fantastic change!


DHA has become more transparent in recent times and is now giving more information to applicants
One more welcome step
Cheers


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

Invitation has reached Sept 21 - my partner who applied on 21 sept 2022 got an invite too. parammatta/nsw


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

humerus.opinion said:


> Invitation has reached Sept 21 - my partner who applied on 21 sept 2022 got an invite too. parammatta/nsw


The delay in test invites has been tackled
Now the bottleneck will be ceremonies
With the increased pace of approval, the councils would not be geared up for managing this increased load 
Moreover, as they don’t get any reimbursement from DHA for costs, most councils are reluctant to divert resources 
Cheers


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

Has anyone in *Whittlesea City Council* area (Vic) been invited to the *26/01* ceremony?
I know it's bit early for me, but would appreciate if can get some sense how long the backlog currently is.
Many thanks in advance.
---
*My timelines are as follows*
Application: 6 June 2022
Test: 7 Dec 2022
Approved: 8 Dec 2022
Council: Whittlesea City Council (Vic)


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

miaiad said:


> Has anyone in *Whittlesea City Council* area (Vic) been invited to the *26/01* ceremony?
> I know it's bit early for me, but would appreciate if can get some sense how long the backlog currently is.
> Many thanks in advance.
> ---
> ...


Based on data provided by DoHA, 85% of applicants in your council would have ceremony within 3 month after being approved, 12% between 3-6 months and 3% would needs more than 6 months.


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Called Canterbury- Bankstown council. they only have one ceremony this month on 14th .. no further ceremonies this year.


----------



## ketz999 (Nov 4, 2018)

Any update on ACT? Anyone got ceremony invitation?


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

humerus.opinion said:


> Invitation has reached Sept 21 - my partner who applied on 21 sept 2022 got an invite too. parammatta/nsw


Timelines
Applied 21 Sep 2022
Invitation: 08 Dec 2022
Test: 09 Dec 2022
Approval: 09 Dec 2022 (in 2 hours)


----------



## Stoke_s (1 mo ago)

ketz999 said:


> Any update on ACT? Anyone got ceremony invitation?


 I am also waiting. When you got approved?


----------



## ketz999 (Nov 4, 2018)

5 October… what about you?


Stoke_s said:


> I am also waiting. When you got approved?


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Got my Citizenship approval today. Extremely happy and relieved. The worst part is they have the longest queue for Hume City to send a ceremony invitation.
Applied 25 May 2022
Invitation: 25 Nov 2022
Test: 30 Nov 2022
Approval: 10 Dec 2022 (They requested my son's latest pic)


----------



## Apuj (4 mo ago)

I had been applied my citizenship application in March 2022 in victoria.still not received test yet any suggestions please?


----------



## Stoke_s (1 mo ago)

ketz999 said:


> 5 October… what about you?


11 Nov. Your turn will come first.


----------



## Apuj (4 mo ago)

[QUOTE="Apuj, post: 15358245, member: 1791931


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, got approval on October 2022. Still waiting for the ceremony invite from Newcastle, NSW (Application date: Jan 5, 2022). Whats the current trend now>


----------



## Wan (1 mo ago)

Timelines
Applied 28 Feb 2022
Interview Invitation: 17 Oct 2022
Test: 18 Oct 2022
Approval: 18 Oct 2022
Council: Melbourne City

I am currently waiting for the invitation to attend the ceremony.

Does anyone have any idea how far is the waiting time now? Does anyone receive the invitation for 26 Jan 2023? Wondering if it starts sending out...hoping to attend the 26 Jan one, but I don't know if there is any chance.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi guys, got approval on October 2022. Still waiting for the ceremony invite from Newcastle, NSW (Application date: Jan 5, 2022). What's the current trend now>


Update: It looks like people who got their approval in Sept are now receiving ceremony invites.


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Hi all

Any updates from Victoria for the May and June 2022 applications. I don't see much movement on the immitracker. it looks like the processing is getting slower and slower every month and it looks like they only work one day a month 

thank you


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any updates from Victoria for the May and June 2022 applications. I don't see much movement on the immitracker. it looks like the processing is getting slower and slower every month and it looks like they only work one day a month
> 
> thank you


In the past month they've processed two-month applications in VIC and they are picking up processing speed.


----------



## basicinformationreq (2 mo ago)

Hi Peeps, 

Any updates on the ceremony invitations by Cumberland Council?


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

I just Called Canterbury Bankstown council.
They are holding one ceremony on 14th.
No ceremonies in January. No ceremony on Australia Day
Next ceremony in February


----------



## basicinformationreq (2 mo ago)

atif.nsw said:


> I just Called Canterbury Bankstown council.
> They are holding one ceremony on 14th.
> No ceremonies in January. No ceremony on Australia Day
> Next ceremony in February


Interesting. Looks like it will be pretty similar for Cumberland as well. 
And with the amounts applicants approved and waiting for ceremony, it's gonna be a while.


----------



## Wan (1 mo ago)

Wow, it would be disappointing if it doesn't have any ceremony on Australia Day. It shows there are 846 total approved applicants under the Melbourne City council (and the numbers would increase definitely during these months until the next ceremony) ...and the last ceremony was on 16 Nov 2022...It means applicants who have just undergone a long waiting time to get their application approved but just moved to another long queue again to wait for the ceremony...it is frustrating...


----------



## DB2313 (Nov 18, 2016)

Anyone here recently invited by Camden Council (NSW) for ceremony Jan 26?

Thanks


----------



## SMURALI007 (Nov 13, 2016)

Can any of you help with wait time for Randwick, NSW council? My application was approved in May-22, but I still haven't got a ceremony invite. Hoping for an invite on Australia day - but not sure if invites for Randwick, NSW are sent out for Australia day. I did submit a change of address details in May-22. Would that be a reason for the delay in ceremony invite. Some guidance here would help. Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SMURALI007 said:


> Can any of you help with wait time for Randwick, NSW council? My application was approved in May-22, but I still haven't got a ceremony invite. Hoping for an invite on Australia day - but not sure if invites for Randwick, NSW are sent out for Australia day. I did submit a change of address details in May-22. Would that be a reason for the delay in ceremony invite. Some guidance here would help. Thank you.


Looks like your application has fallen through the cracks due to the change of address
Call up the citizenship helpline and ask for the status
Cheers


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Quick Question please , can you apply for RRV between approval time and ceremony time? (after you get approved already for citizenship applciation)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aelazhary said:


> Quick Question please , can you apply for RRV between approval time and ceremony time? (after you get approved already for citizenship applciation)


Of course
There is a heavy delay between approval and ceremony, so if you need to travel, you will need a RRV
Cheers


----------



## usmanaftab01 (Oct 20, 2013)

I live in Blacktown Council and received citizenship approval yesterday (15 Dec 2022). What are the chances that I will receive invite for ceremony on 26 Jan? Is there a cap or limit on number of attendees at these ceremonies?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

usmanaftab01 said:


> I live in Blacktown Council and received citizenship approval yesterday (15 Dec 2022). What are the chances that I will receive invite for ceremony on 26 Jan? Is there a cap or limit on number of attendees at these ceremonies?


Of course there is a cap on number of attendees in each ceremony 
The number would depend on the capacity of the venue where the event is being held
If there was no cap, then there would not be delays even beyond 6 months in some councils 
Cheers


----------



## usmanaftab01 (Oct 20, 2013)

NB said:


> Of course there is a cap on number of attendees in each ceremony
> The number would depend on the capacity of the venue where the event is being held
> If there was no cap, then there would not be delays even beyond 6 months in some councils
> Cheers


Alright...thanks for reply. Well...I hope to get invite for the next ceremony on 26th Jan 2023. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

Looks like the progress freezes in NSW.


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

aelazhary said:


> Quick Question please , can you apply for RRV between approval time and ceremony time? (after you get approved already for citizenship applciation)


Short answer is yes you can.
You are not deemed an Australian citizen until you attend ceremony and take oath.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

Linqi said:


> Looks like the progress freezes in NSW.


Also for other states except for VIC, seems DIBP is clearing VIC applications in the recent few days.


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

kyle47 said:


> Also for other states except for VIC, seems DIBP is clearing VIC applications in the recent few days.


Good news for Victorian who were way behind.
PS: DIBP has changed to DoHA since a while ago.


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Looks like your application has fallen through the cracks due to the change of address
> Call up the citizenship helpline and ask for the status
> Cheers


Hi buddy, I m from Newcastle, NSW. I received approval on Sept 25. My friend told me that someone (Approval date: Sept 21) got invited for Jan 26th Ceremony. What's the chance of being invited to the Jan 26th Ceremony? Seek your opinion


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> Hi buddy, I m from Newcastle, NSW. I received approval on Sept 25. My friend told me that someone (Approval date: Sept 21) got invited for Jan 26th Ceremony. What's the chance of being invited to the Jan 26th Ceremony? Seek your opinion


Applicants whose approval have been delayed for any reason, get a priority for the ceremonies 
So it’s quite difficult to guess when you will be invited based on someone else’s invite 
Cheers


----------



## Qhnu22 (27 d ago)

We are in Miranda, Sydney, NSW, Parramata test center. Our jurney is following:

My 19 year old son:
Applied: 22 Aug 2022
Letter of invite: 26 Nov (after 3 month and 4 days)
Test: 01 Dec
Approval: 01 Dec ( 20 min after the test)
Ceremony:
....
My case:
Applied: 31 Jul 2022
Letter of invite: 16 Nov (after 3 month and 16 days)
Test: 19 Nov
Approval: 03 Dec
Ceremony:
...
My wife (main applicant for PR visa):
Applied: 16 Jul 2022
Letter of invite: pending ( after 5 month)
...
What should my wife do? We appreciate your opinion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Qhnu22 said:


> We are in Miranda, Sydney, NSW, Parramata test center. Our jurney is following:
> 
> My 19 year old son:
> Applied: 22 Aug 2022
> ...


You can submit a FOI to gently nudge the department in case it’s fallen between the cracks
You can call up the citizenship helpline and also remind them
You can highlight your case through Facebook and Twitter 
Beyond these token gestures, there is nothing much you can do
Cheers


----------



## Jaynair555 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello Veterans, My citizenship application is overdue. I have almost completed all the pages. My question is, my roots are from india so i assume i would need an overseas police clearance. What is the best practice do i need to wait the police clearance certificate before i apply for my citizenship? How does it work?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaynair555 said:


> Hello Veterans, My citizenship application is overdue. I have almost completed all the pages. My question is, my roots are from india so i assume i would need an overseas police clearance. What is the best practice do i need to wait the police clearance certificate before i apply for my citizenship? How does it work?


Most applicants don’t need a PCC to apply for citizenship 
It’s required only if you have lived in that country for more then a year after getting a PR
Recheck the period you have lived and then decide if you still need the PCC
Cheers


----------



## gsaianandh (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Applicants whose approval have been delayed for any reason, get a priority for the ceremonies
> So it’s quite difficult to guess when you will be invited based on someone else’s invite
> Cheers


You are right. That applicant applied after my application date (Jan 5) got the approval and now the ceremony invite. Don't know why I wasn't invited for Jan 26, 2023 ceremony.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsaianandh said:


> You are right. That applicant applied after my application date (Jan 5) got the approval and now the ceremony invite. Don't know why I wasn't invited for Jan 26, 2023 ceremony.


Ceremony invites and delays are a mess
I don’t understand why they are not amending the law and doing away with ceremonies like New Zealand 
Cheers


----------



## usmanaftab01 (Oct 20, 2013)

Has anyone received invite for Blacktown Citizenship Ceremony on 26 Jan 2023?


----------



## Jaynair555 (Jun 30, 2017)

How do i answer those questions, i first landed in Australia on September 3rd, what does question number 2 mean to me? What does previous application mean?











My parents have never been to Australia, so do i need to provide their passport details?


----------



## Jaynair555 (Jun 30, 2017)

I have been asked to provide the document reference number for my birth certificate. is that the registration number? The registration number has a "/" in it and the system does not let me save it because of input validation. What can be done in this case?


----------



## Qhnu22 (27 d ago)

You can submit a FOI to gently nudge the department in case it’s fallen between the cracks
You can call up the citizenship helpline and also remind them
You can highlight your case through Facebook and Twitter
Beyond these token gestures, there is nothing much you can do
Cheers
[/QUOTE]
Thank @NB for your prompt reply


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

Jaynair555 said:


> View attachment 102820
> 
> How do i answer those questions, i first landed in Australia on September 3rd, what does question number 2 mean to me? What does previous application mean?
> 
> ...


Your answers as shown are what' supposed to answer.
Since this is your first ever Citizenship Application, then answer NO to details about previous application.
Also, as parents never been to Australia, then the 'NO' answer is reasonable...
I have done the same in my application. I passed the test and got approved a while ago without any further questioning.


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

Jaynair555 said:


> I have been asked to provide the document reference number for my birth certificate. is that the registration number? The registration number has a "/" in it and the system does not let me save it because of input validation. What can be done in this case?


My opinion only: If I were you, I'll first try the dahs ( - ) to separate them. If cannot so, then just without any delimiter.
As the scanned copy will be uploaded later, it should be okay to refer and understand what's the reference/reg number.


----------



## basicinformationreq (2 mo ago)

Jaynair555 said:


> View attachment 102820
> 
> How do i answer those questions, i first landed in Australia on September 3rd, what does question number 2 mean to me? What does previous application mean?
> 
> ...


They are just asking details about your visa previous application. Just provide the details. 

For example, if your last application was PR. Just say yes, and put the transaction id number or grant number.


----------



## eshu (25 d ago)

Hey, has anyone from the Northern Beaches Council received a ceremony invite for 2023? I've been waiting since early October 2022. Please let me know if anyone has an update. Thanks


----------



## DEE1988 (25 d ago)

Below are my dates which I thought were pretty fast for Darwin 
Apply 13 Sept
Test 15 Dec
Approval 17 December
Waiting on ceremony now


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

DEE1988 said:


> Below are my dates which I thought were pretty fast for Darwin
> Apply 13 Sept
> Test 15 Dec
> Approval 17 December
> Waiting on ceremony now


Hey, Can I ask when you received your interview appointment letter? Cheers


----------



## DEE1988 (25 d ago)

kyle47 said:


> Hey, Can I ask when you received your interview appointment letter? Cheers


Hey Mate, 
18 November


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

My timeline below 
Date of application: June-27, 2022
Interview Invite: Dec-16,2022
Interview: Dec-19,2022
Date of Approval: Dec-19,2022

State: Victoria
Council: Hobsons Bay City Council
Victoria applications picking speed , wait ends atlast
Now the wait for Ceremony begins


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

shanmukh316 said:


> My timeline below
> Date of application: June-27, 2022
> Interview Invite: Dec-16,2022
> Interview: Dec-19,2022
> ...


Although Victoria is still behind clearing interview backlog compared to NSW and other states, the approval is pretty quick, like I got mine in 5 mins literally after completing the test


----------



## Wan (1 mo ago)

Does anyone know how to check the ceremony scheduled for 2023? I am in the city of Melbourne council.
I emailed the council but got a response on 1 Dec:
"Your request has been forwarded to our Civic and Protocol Coordinator team for their information and to follow up with you. Most requests of this type are completed within 15 business days." 

However, no further information has been provided so far. 
I also called to ask a couple of days ago, and they said they don't have such info. 

Does anyone know where I can find the updated info for ceremonies? 

As I am planning to travel, a short trip. Try to see if I can choose a date other than the potential ceremony date..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wan said:


> Does anyone know how to check the ceremony scheduled for 2023? I am in the city of Melbourne council.
> I emailed the council but got a response on 1 Dec:
> "Your request has been forwarded to our Civic and Protocol Coordinator team for their information and to follow up with you. Most requests of this type are completed within 15 business days."
> 
> ...


No one other then the council can tell you the dates of the proposed ceremonies 
They decide the dates and then inform the DHA so that the DHA can send out the invites
You can try the citizenship helpline in case they have some information 
Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

My original PR visa has expired and I haven't yet received my citizenship (application is approved and waiting for ceremony). Do I need to apply for any visa in the mean time(RRV or any other visa)? I do not have any immediate travel plans outside Australia.

My understanding is that I don't need to apply for any visa as long as there are no overseas plans.

Kindly suggest.

Thanks

Sent from my CPH2293 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

gurisinghindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> My original PR visa has expired and I haven't yet received my citizenship (application is approved and waiting for ceremony). Do I need to apply for any visa in the mean time(RRV or any other visa)? I do not have any immediate travel plans outside Australia.
> 
> ...


In the same boat as you. Waiting for ceremony. I called DoHA and they confirmed that unless I have to travel outside, I do not need to apply for RRV


----------



## DEE1988 (25 d ago)

NB said:


> No one other then the council can tell you the dates of the proposed ceremonies
> They decide the dates and then inform the DHA so that the DHA can send out the invites
> You can try the citizenship helpline in case they have some information
> Cheers


This is obviously not your council area but for example in Darwin the council website publishes the dates. 
Obviously you need to wait to get an invite but good to be able to see the date - maybe your council does the same? 

Citizenship Ceremonies | City of Darwin | Darwin Council, Northern Territory


----------



## ketz999 (Nov 4, 2018)

Any update on ACT? Anyone got ceremony invitation recently?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

gurisinghindia said:


> My original PR visa has expired and I haven't yet received my citizenship (application is approved and waiting for ceremony). Do I need to apply for any visa in the mean time(RRV or any other visa)? I do not have any immediate travel plans outside Australia.


Your PR visa has not expired, because the "P" stands for "Permanent" 

What has expired is your travel facility - basically your right to cross the border. If you don't intend to cross the border, you don't need a travel facility.


----------



## aditya_hardik (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi, my application was approved and waiting for ceremony. However if I renew my passport now to submit for Uni enrollment (the old passport was expired), do I need to update new passport number to DHA while I have no any travel plan in next 12 months? Thanks.


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

aditya_hardik said:


> Hi, my application was approved and waiting for ceremony. However if I renew my passport now to submit for Uni enrollment (the old passport was expired), do I need to update new passport number to DHA while I have no any travel plan in next 12 months? Thanks.


Apparently, you need to link your new passport to your PR visa. This should be easy no more than 5 minutes in immi account.
The Uni will certainly ask for a current passport and will verify visa entitlement (Vevo check), which is achieved only when they both linked.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

It seems like they haven't issued interview appointment letters for the last few days, and only approved some applications. Probably some of them are on holiday now lol.


----------



## aditya_hardik (Apr 18, 2020)

miaiad said:


> Apparently, you need to link your new passport to your PR visa. This should be easy no more than 5 minutes in immi account.
> The Uni will certainly ask for a current passport and will verify visa entitlement (Vevo check), which is achieved only when they both linked.


Thanks mate.


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

kyle47 said:


> It seems like they haven't issued interview appointment letters for the last few days, and only approved some applications. Probably some of them are on holiday now lol.


It looks like they have started their holiday break weeks earlier before everyone else. this so ridiculous. Victoria haven's issued any appointments since December 16 , the slowest state ever in everything 

so i guess nothing will happen now until next year then.


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> It looks like they have started their holiday break weeks earlier before everyone else. this so ridiculous. Victoria haven's issued any appointments since December 16 , the slowest state ever in everything
> 
> so i guess nothing will happen now until next year then.


With a speed of a snail, they deserve the trophy of slowness 
🐌...🐌...🐌


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rayvictoria said:


> It looks like they have started their holiday break weeks earlier before everyone else. this so ridiculous. Victoria haven's issued any appointments since December 16 , the slowest state ever in everything
> 
> so i guess nothing will happen now until next year then.


Vic was a laggard in issuing test invites but in the last 6 months they have really caught up and reduced the waiting times from a year to 6 months 
No use blaming VIC citizenship department only.. Practically all government departments have minimum output from 15 Dec to 7th January 
Cheers


----------



## Wan (1 mo ago)

DEE1988 said:


> This is obviously not your council area but for example in Darwin the council website publishes the dates.
> Obviously you need to wait to get an invite but good to be able to see the date - maybe your council does the same?
> 
> Citizenship Ceremonies | City of Darwin | Darwin Council, Northern Territory


Finally, the website updated:

*Citizenship ceremony dates*



Thursday 26 January
Wednesday 22 March
Wednesday 17 May
Wednesday 14 June
Wednesday 19 July
Wednesday 16 August
Wednesday 20 September
Wednesday 22 November


----------



## gagan619.au21 (22 d ago)

Hi Everyone 
My timelines : Applied 10 June 2022 Interview Invitation: 03 Dec 2022 Test: 20 Dec 2022 Approval: 20 Dec 2022 Council: Boroondara Council (Vic )


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Have people already received invitations for Aus day ceremonies? I am still hoping to get one lol  George's river


----------



## alianaa (28 d ago)

Ive just spoken to someone from Blacktown Council NSW who has the list of all the 26/01 attendees and they mentioned I wasn’t on there (approved 7/10). But apparently there’s going to be two ceremonies for every month from Feb onwards and so the next one is 9/02 (they don’t have the list for that yet)


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Zmajche88 said:


> Have people already received invitations for Aus day ceremonies? I am still hoping to get one lol  George's river


Some have, yes. For Brisbane at least they've been staggered over the past two weeks, and some have been sent out as late as yesterday. So just keep waiting for now.


----------



## Jaynair555 (Jun 30, 2017)

I recently got a speeding ticket and one demerit point, do i need to mention it under character declarations.


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

Jaynair555 said:


> I recently got a speeding ticket and one demerit point, do i need to mention it under character declarations.
> View attachment 102854


Opinion only: one demerit point usually applies if your overspending was no more than 10km/h above legal speed. If that was the case, you didn't take the case to court, so just paid the fine silently, you should be okay to repy as "No" because this won't be recorded as criminal records with police.

See more details: Is a Traffic Offence a Criminal Conviction? | Sher Criminal Lawyers


----------



## Jaynair555 (Jun 30, 2017)

You are correct, i did 87 on an 80 zone. It did not go to the court. I am about to pay it off. It did not go to the court yet. Does it count count as a conviction?


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

Jaynair555 said:


> You are correct, i did 87 on an 80 zone. It did not go to the court. I am about to pay it off. It did not go to the court yet. Does it count count as a conviction?


No, this is NOT a conviction


----------



## Jaynair555 (Jun 30, 2017)

My birth certificate has got my full name (given name + surname) abbreviated, as in my given name followed by surname in initials. Rest of all the documents have my initials expanded. Will this be a problem? My birth certificate clearly shows my dads and moms name and no other discrepancies as well. Do i need to worry about this?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

For all those asking about traffic fines - this page is an authoritative source to put your minds at ease: Character requirements for Australian Citizenship (homeaffairs.gov.au)

This quote in particular:



> You must tell the Department about any convictions you may have had in Australia or overseas.
> 
> A traffic infringement, such as an on-the-spot speeding or parking fine *is not considered a conviction*.


A bit of technicality here, the reason for this is that paying the ticket is *not* an admission of guilt, therefore it can't be a conviction, because the matter is settled outside court.


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> For all those asking about traffic fines - this page is an authoritative source to put your minds at ease: Character requirements for Australian Citizenship (homeaffairs.gov.au)
> 
> This quote in particular:
> 
> ...


Even if the matter is settled in court can’t be a conviction unless you are convicted . By the way the department doesn’t care about any traffic court cases related to speeding.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

shanmukh316 said:


> Even if the matter is settled in court can’t be a conviction unless you are convicted . By the way the department doesn’t care about any traffic court cases related to speeding.


If you go to court and are convicted, they do need to know about it as it will be on your criminal history which they will see when they do your NCCHC. It's very doubtful that it would impact your application if you declare it, but very likely it will if you don't.


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> If you go to court and are convicted, they do need to know about it as it will be on your criminal history which they will see when they do your NCCHC. It's very doubtful that it would impact your application if you declare it, but very likely it will if you don't.


Could be true , but to let you know - it’s hard to get a conviction for speeding , but if you do by any chance then declare


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

shanmukh316 said:


> Could be true , but to let you know - it’s hard to get a conviction for speeding , but if you do by any chance then declare





kyanar said:


> If you go to court and are convicted, they do need to know about it as it will be on your criminal history which they will see when they do your NCCHC. It's very doubtful that it would impact your application if you declare it, but very likely it will if you don't.


During my interview I was asked whether I went to court at all ever. When I said I challenged to court on a speeding incident, she didn’t even bother to listen and said speeding matters are not taken into consideration . But yes, if one is convicted they have to declare apart from that any number of demerit points or going to the court for speeding doesn’t count


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

miaiad said:


> Opinion only: one demerit point usually applies if your overspending was no more than 10km/h above legal speed. If that was the case, you didn't take the case to court, so just paid the fine silently, you should be okay to repy as "No" because this won't be recorded as criminal records with police.
> 
> See more details: Is a Traffic Offence a Criminal Conviction? | Sher Criminal Lawyers


I have drink and drive fine 4 years ago and which was never went to court and paid on time. Do I need to declare in the citizenship application.
I do not get any record whenever apply for AFP. I have never received any other fine or demerit point throughout my journey in Australia.

I have heard that case officer ask in the interview if you have any traffic fine or demerit points?

What should I say If they ask in the interview and will it affect my eligibility?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

nsm1613 said:


> I have drink and drive fine 4 years ago and which was never went to court and paid on time. Do I need to declare in the citizenship application.
> I do not get any record whenever apply for AFP. I have never received any other fine or demerit point throughout my journey in Australia.


No. You don't need to declare this.



nsm1613 said:


> I have heard that case officer ask in the interview if you have any traffic fine or demerit points?
> 
> What should I say If they ask in the interview and will it affect my eligibility?


I've heard some people say they were asked. It's not a typical part of the interview. If asked, you must declare truthfully. If not, you are under no obligation to bring it up.


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

Okay sir thanks for the reply 🤝
I also believe the same as my AFP is clear with no disclosure court outcome and also the definition itself saying any traffic offence went to court….
I am very stressed


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

kyanar said:


> No. You don't need to declare this.
> 
> 
> I've heard some people say they were asked. It's not a typical part of the interview. If asked, you must declare truthfully. If not, you are under no obligation to bring it up.


I do need to not mention in the citizenship application, right?
Because it’s saying

“ Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)?”
Convicted clearly means any offence went to court? The police only issued the fine to me without suspending the licence or any other penalty


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

Hi,

I have received my approval on 7th September,2022(Application date - 17th March) but didn’t receive any ceremony invite. I was overseas for the full month of August and since December mid I’m overseas, does travelling overseas affect Dept. sending ceremony invitation. The reason being, many of them who have received approval after me have received invites for November. Not sure if Jan invites are already sent out.

council : Parramatta (NSW)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Citi_ceremony said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received my approval on 7th September,2022(Application date - 17th March) but didn’t receive any ceremony invite. I was overseas for the full month of August and since December mid I’m overseas, does travelling overseas affect Dept. sending ceremony invitation. The reason being, many of them who have received approval after me have received invites for November. Not sure if Jan invites are already sent out.
> 
> council : Parramatta (NSW)


If the DHA notice that you are out of the country, they wouldn’t send you a ceremony invite to avoid wastage of resources 
The 26th jan invites should be out any day now
Cheers


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

nsm1613 said:


> I do need to not mention in the citizenship application, right?
> Because it’s saying
> 
> “ Has the applicant been convicted of, or found guilty of, any offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application, and any 'spent' convictions)?”
> Convicted clearly means any offence went to court? The police only issued the fine to me without suspending the licence or any other penalty


If you received a fine on paper, and paid it, you were not convicted. You do _NOT_ need to mention it.


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

kyanar said:


> If you received a fine on paper, and paid it, you were not convicted. You do _NOT_ need to mention it.


Okay sir…. Thank you for your response. 🙏


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

nsm1613 said:


> Okay sir…. Thank you for your response. 🙏


If you're asked about it, you do have to though. However not everyone is, and if they do ask it's not a deal breaker for the application, they're just checking to make sure you aren't going to lie, and that you don't have a really long history of getting a fine once a week.


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

kyanar said:


> If you're asked about it, you do have to though. However not everyone is, and if they do ask it's not a deal breaker for the application, they're just checking to make sure you aren't going to lie, and that you don't have a really long history of getting a fine once a week.


It’s not reflecting in AFP as well. My afp is also coming with zero non disclosure court outcome…. Not sure what will happen….


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

NB said:


> If the DHA notice that you are out of the country, they wouldn’t send you a ceremony invite to avoid wastage of resources
> The 26th jan invites should be out any day now
> Cheers


This may not be true. I know at least 7 people who informed the Department (some even twice) that they will be overseas still received an invitation. The whole invitation process seems to be automatic whereas people telling them they will be overseas is just a bunch of notes in their file.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

Does anyone receive an appointment for an Interview recently in Canberra, ACT? Can you please share the timeline? Thanks!


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Happy New Year everyone.

Does anyone know how can I change the interview date to earlier dates, please share the link and the steps on how to do it

thank you


----------



## Wan (1 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know how can I change the interview date to earlier dates, please share the link and the steps on how to do it
> 
> thank you


Your email should come with instructions on how to change the date for the interview. 
*____*
If you cannot attend
If you are unable to attend the appointment time, you can reschedule online at
appointments.homeaffairs.gov.au
*_*

All the best!!!!


----------



## Rmani (10 d ago)

humerus.opinion said:


> I just got my approval. Only data point I can provide is that I had an AFP check in Feb for a work related onboarding check, so its pretty recent. AFP turn around is usually 48 hours at most if everything is normal. Timelines: NSW -City of Parramatta council Application: 05 Aug 2022 Invite: 22 Nov 2022 Test: 29 Nov 2022 Approval: 01 Dec 2022


 Timelines: NSW -City of Parramatta council Application: 15 Sep 2022 Invite: 08 Dec 2022 Test: 13 Dec 2022 Approval: 03 Jan 2023 now waiting for ceremony, did you get the invitation for Jan 26 ceremony? Im hoping to get for March at least. If you get it for Jan 26 I’ll be pretty confident. 😌


----------



## Rmani (10 d ago)

Jaynair555 said:


> My birth certificate has got my full name (given name + surname) abbreviated, as in my given name followed by surname in initials. Rest of all the documents have my initials expanded. Will this be a problem? My birth certificate clearly shows my dads and moms name and no other discrepancies as well. Do i need to worry about this?


I don’t think so I’m from TN we also have similar practice where my last name (fatherName) as initial followed by first name in birth certificate only. All other documents are first name followed by last name . I got my approval.
FYI I also thought it would be problematic but looks like it’s not.


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> If the DHA notice that you are out of the country, they wouldn’t send you a ceremony invite to avoid wastage of resources
> The 26th jan invites should be out any day now
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Wan said:


> Your email should come with instructions on how to change the date for the interview.
> *____*
> If you cannot attend
> If you are unable to attend the appointment time, you can reschedule online at
> ...


thank you for your feedback, but i want to bring my interview forward. is that the same process or there is other ways to bring it forward


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rayvictoria said:


> thank you for your feedback, but i want to bring my interview forward. is that the same process or there is other ways to bring it forward


The process is same
Once you log into the portal, it will show you all the available dates
You can choose the earliest date available which suits you
You have to keep checking several times a day as slots keep getting released
You can change the date as many times as you want so keep bringing it closer 
Cheers


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi @NB - You helped me with PR & family sponsored visa journey. Now, I'm going to take citizenship test next week, not sure what questions to expect. Good to know any useful youtube channel or questions to prep.

Cheers.


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> The process is same
> Once you log into the portal, it will show you all the available dates
> You can choose the earliest date available which suits you
> You have to keep checking several times a day as slots keep getting released
> ...


thank you all done, and got an earlier date for my interview 

cheers


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

Hi all , can anyone please let me know how the citizenship ceremony letters would be sent ?? Is that through post or email . Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanmukh316 said:


> Hi all , can anyone please let me know how the citizenship ceremony letters would be sent ?? Is that through post or email . Thanks


Now a days it’s only through email
Cheers


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> Now a days it’s only through email
> Cheers


Thanks man


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

shanmukh316 said:


> Hi all , can anyone please let me know how the citizenship ceremony letters would be sent ?? Is that through post or email . Thanks


We can't tell you - it depends on your council. Some post them, some call you by phone, some email you, some let the department email you. Just watch all your contact methods.

26th January has already been invited - they send them out at least 28 days before the ceremony.



NB said:


> Now a days it’s only through email
> Cheers


I've seen in Facebook groups some people saying they got a letter in the post, so it's not true that it's email only.


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> We can't tell you - it depends on your council. Some post them, some call you by phone, some email you, some let the department email you. Just watch all your contact methods.
> 
> 26th January has already been invited - they send them out at least 28 days before the ceremony.
> 
> ...


Yeah , thanks for that . Today I had got a post which o missed and was asked to collect from aus post which is a letter (I am not expecting any right now apart from ceremony invite) . When checked in my council website which is Hobsons bay , it says we would get a written invite from DoHA which made me ask this question


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> We can't tell you - it depends on your council. Some post them, some call you by phone, some email you, some let the department email you. Just watch all your contact methods.
> 
> 26th January has already been invited - they send them out at least 28 days before the ceremony.
> 
> ...


Even DoHA could send you by post I believe


----------



## Wild_Octopus (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone 
Can I please check if someone has already received the citizenship ceremony invite to the 26th of January for the Lane Cove council (and when if so)? Thanks heaps.


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

Got the Test Invite Today for Victoria. (Manningham Council) 
Applied 19th July 2022
Test Invite 5th January 2023
Test Date 25th January - rescheduled to 6th January.


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

My application timeline inVictoria. (Stonington Council)
Applied 8th July 2022
Test Invite3rd January 2023
Test Date 2nd Feb - rescheduled to 6th January. 

good luck everyone


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

For people followed my estimates… this is the last file as of today


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

LOL, everyone getting invited for test/interview in Victoria, while my application in 6th July has no update yet, wife got invited already. We submitted 30 mins apart. No overseas travel, no change of address, no change of circumstances or whatsoever. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

Heprex said:


> LOL, everyone getting invited for test/interview in Victoria, while my application in 6th July has no update yet, wife got invited already. We submitted 30 mins apart. No overseas travel, no change of address, no change of circumstances or whatsoever. Anyone in the same boat?


 Did you try calling DHA and ask to join your wife in the interview date. I heard some done that and it was successful..


----------



## Zmajche88 (Aug 28, 2020)

I can't find a clear answer to this question.... I found that once yoj get a citizenship you are recommended to use your Aus passport on getting out of the country. We might be forced to go.out of the country and spend some time overseas as soon as we get our citizenship. My question is could we leave the country without aus passports? On our other passport. Not asking to come back, just to leave


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Wadajo said:


> Did you try calling DHA and ask to join your wife in the interview date. I heard some done that and it was successful..


Haven't tried calling, heard the waiting time is too long. Will accompany my wife during the test, maybe I can ask there.


----------



## Saqibsa (Dec 23, 2016)

Heprex said:


> LOL, everyone getting invited for test/interview in Victoria, while my application in 6th July has no update yet, wife got invited already. We submitted 30 mins apart. No overseas travel, no change of address, no change of circumstances or whatsoever. Anyone in the same boat?


my application date was 29th of Jun still waiting for invite .


----------



## Saqibsa (Dec 23, 2016)

How we can contact DHA to inquire about actual status of application ? any leads ?


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Saqibsa said:


> my application date was 29th of Jun still waiting for invite .


Did you travel outside Australia? Or change address, state or any circumstances? After submitting your application?


----------



## Saqibsa (Dec 23, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Did you travel outside Australia? Or change address, state or any circumstances? After submitting your application?


No everything is same, neither I have travelled outside of Aus


----------



## m7singh (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Guys, I had my interview on 20th Dec but didn't receive an approval email yet, I hear that approval doesn't take that long and for most its the same day. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

m7singh said:


> Hi Guys, I had my interview on 20th Dec but didn't receive an approval email yet, I hear that approval doesn't take that long and for most its the same day. Does anyone have any idea?


The approval can come in minutes, hours, days, weeks, months and in rare cases years
Just wait patiently 
There is nothing you can do
Cheers


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Haven't tried calling, heard the waiting time is too long. Will accompany my wife during the test, maybe I can ask there.


Called twice and got the same response, Lol. Been told that each application is unique and to wait.


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello everyone!
I applied on the 31st of August 2022 (VIC). In 3 weeks I am travelling overseas for 3 months.
I will probably hear back and get a test invite while I am overseas. Should I let them know before I leave that I am going overseas, and if, how do I do this? or just wait until I get a test invite and push the date back until I am home?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blomster123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I applied on the 31st of August 2022 (VIC). In 3 weeks I am travelling overseas for 3 months.
> I will probably hear back and get a test invite while I am overseas. Should I let them know before I leave that I am going overseas, and if, how do I do this? or just wait until I get a test invite and push the date back until I am home?
> Thanks!


You are supposed to inform DHA if you are travelling out of the country 
Just upload a word document giving details of your itinerary 
Cheers


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

blomster123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I applied on the 31st of August 2022 (VIC). In 3 weeks I am travelling overseas for 3 months.
> I will probably hear back and get a test invite while I am overseas. Should I let them know before I leave that I am going overseas, and if, how do I do this? or just wait until I get a test invite and push the date back until I am home?
> Thanks!


Hi 
You will most probably get an invite before the travel. It can be next week or the week after, my advise is take the test prior to travel and keep your travel as tentative plan, and once got the approval you can travel and the wait will not be wasted..


----------



## Wadajo (5 mo ago)

rayvictoria said:


> My application timeline inVictoria. (Stonington Council)
> Applied 8th July 2022
> Test Invite3rd January 2023
> Test Date 2nd Feb - rescheduled to 6th January.
> ...


Today did the test and approved after 90 minutes 
No document requested, and the officer told once the police clearance received you will be approved.
Thanks God it went so smoothly.


----------



## jayng28 (Feb 23, 2017)

Just checking anyone received ceremony invitation for 26 Jan & 28 Jan at Wyndham council yet? ive got approval sine Sept 22 but havent got any update since


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 

anyone received invites to attend ceremony at Parramatta Council(NSW) on 26 Jan,2023?

thanks in advance


----------



## Noah88 (7 d ago)

Does anyone have an idea for Queensland applications? I applied last 5th August and have not hear anything yet. I notice that Queensland applications are used to get test invitation within 2~3month and it was quiet faster than other states but now seems Queensland is the most slow state.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

NB said:


> You are supposed to inform DHA if you are travelling out of the country
> Just upload a word document giving details of your itinerary
> Cheers


Thanks! Will do. 



Wadajo said:


> Hi
> You will most probably get an invite before the travel. It can be next week or the week after, my advise is take the test prior to travel and keep your travel as tentative plan, and once got the approval you can travel and the wait will not be wasted..


Thanks! I am happy to take the test before I leave if I make it, I guess we will see. I am sure it doesn't make a difference though. And my travel is booked, can't change it now. I am not in a big hurry to become a citizen, if I become one a few months later because of my travel is completely okay for me. Just wanted to do everything correctly.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Noah88 said:


> Does anyone have an idea for Queensland applications? I applied last 5th August and have not hear anything yet. I notice that Queensland applications are used to get test invitation within 2~3month and it was quiet faster than other states but now seems Queensland is the most slow state.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Your particular application is delayed for some reason
Submit a FOI to nudge the department 
Cheers


----------



## ketz999 (Nov 4, 2018)

Any update for ACT ceremony invites?


----------



## Noah88 (7 d ago)

NB said:


> Your particular application is delayed for some reason
> Submit a FOI to nudge the department
> Cheers


Thank you NB

Its happening to my partner as well.

Is that because we both answer yes for the question "is your partner attending the ceremony" then we did not put application through in one immi account? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Noah88 said:


> Thank you NB
> 
> Its happening to my partner as well.
> 
> ...


Ceremony comes in the picture only after you are approved 
It’s probably some other issue 
Did you get the PR through the skilled route ?
Cheers


----------



## Noah88 (7 d ago)

NB said:


> Ceremony comes in the picture only after you are approved
> It’s probably some other issue
> Did you get the PR through the skilled route ?
> Cheers


No we got PR through the Regional sponsorship. 

I will try lodge FOI to department.

Kind regards.


----------



## Balancing4710 (2 mo ago)

Did anyone in merri-bek receive an invite for the Jan 24th ceremony?


----------



## Amir_20 (9 d ago)

NB said:


> Ceremony comes in the picture only after you are approved
> It’s probably some other issue
> Did you get the PR through the skilled route ?
> Cheers


What's the difference someone might have an effect on his application if he got his PR through the skilled route... positive or negative?😐


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to submit my citizenship application from Sydney. I have a planned travel to Europe in May for 3 weeks.
I am not sure whether I should apply after my Europe trip or before that.

Any suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

goingtoau said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to submit my citizenship application from Sydney. I have a planned travel to Europe in May for 3 weeks.
> I am not sure whether I should apply after my Europe trip or before that.
> ...


You will probably get the test invite before you leave
Give the test, get approved and then go to Europe 
Cheers


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi NB,

Considering both scenarios,

1) I get the test invite and get approved
2) I do not get the test invite by then

In both cases, shall I be able to use my PR and go to Europe using my Indian Passport?

I thought after getting approved I was not supposed to leave the country with my Indian passport.

Please clarify if possible

Many Thanks


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

Amer Au said:


> What's the difference someone might have an effect on his application if he got his PR through the skilled route... positive or negative?😐


when you apply for citizenship, they will investigate all your immigration history in Australia. So, some more complex streams or past visas may cause delay in your citizenship application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

goingtoau said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Considering both scenarios,
> 
> ...


Nothing changes even after you are approved as far as citizenship is concerned
You become an Australian citizen only when you attend the ceremony and that’s when the restrictions on using the Indian passport starts
So you can safely go to Europe on the Indian passport even after approval without any repercussions as long as you don’t attend the ceremony
Cheers


----------



## AusQuery (10 mo ago)

Hi All, Has anyone in Stonnington council receive an invite for the Jan 26th ceremony?


----------



## Sam8787 (6 d ago)

Hi All,

I’m planning to travel outside Australia in March and applied my Citizenship from Sydney on Nov 22 .

What’s the possibility of getting the test invite before March.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sam8787 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m planning to travel outside Australia in March and applied my Citizenship from Sydney on Nov 22 .
> 
> ...


It’s touch and go
Very hard to predict
Cheers


----------



## Niall86 (6 d ago)

Hi All,
Need bit of advice, I got my PR last year and planning to apply for citizenship in coming months, I have declared all things including my separation with my wife during my PR application, question should I wait till I or her apply for divorce and finalise it? Or I can apply for citizenship since I have already mentioned in PR application. Any thought?


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

Niall86 said:


> Hi All,
> Need bit of advice, I got my PR last year and planning to apply for citizenship in coming months, I have declared all things including my separation with my wife during my PR application, question should I wait till I or her apply for divorce and finalise it? Or I can apply for citizenship since I have already mentioned in PR application. Any thought?


If you don't have kids on your application, I don't see a reason to wait for divorce. If you have kids, you have to get letter from wife stating that she is ok with you applying for kids citizenship along with yours.


----------



## zanoa.1620 (5 mo ago)

When you move between different councils, do you keep your place in the queue (existing waiting period) or does the clock start again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zanoa.1620 said:


> When you move between different councils, do you keep your place in the queue (existing waiting period) or does the clock start again?


Councils come into the picture only after you are approved 
As long as you are in the same state, moving from one council to another is immaterial 
Cheers


----------



## zanoa.1620 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Councils come into the picture only after you are approved
> As long as you are in the same state, moving from one council to another is immaterial
> Cheers


Sorry I should have clarified this is terms of the citizenship invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zanoa.1620 said:


> Sorry I should have clarified this is terms of the citizenship invitation.


There will be some delay but not sure how much
If you have moved to a nearby council and can attend the ceremony in the old council, better to remain silent
Cheers


----------



## Niall86 (6 d ago)

userAdm*n said:


> If you don't have kids on your application, I don't see a reason to wait for divorce. If you have kids, you have to get letter from wife stating that she is ok with you applying for kids citizenship along with yours.


Thanks for reply mate!


----------



## Amir_20 (9 d ago)

TakinDecent said:


> when you apply for citizenship, they will investigate all your immigration history in Australia. So, some more complex streams or past visas may cause delay in your citizenship application.


Thanks for the reply mate !


----------



## siddique.mohsin (2 mo ago)

Hey Guys,

Is there any specific time in the day to get Invitation for Interview or it could be any time during the day ?

Thanks


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

siddique.mohsin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Is there any specific time in the day to get Invitation for Interview or it could be any time during the day ?
> 
> Thanks


I got it 10 am on a saturday


----------



## miaiad (4 mo ago)

siddique.mohsin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Is there any specific time in the day to get Invitation for Interview or it could be any time during the day ?
> 
> Thanks


It could be anytime.
I've got mine in the morning, seen others got it after 3pm...


----------



## siddique.mohsin (2 mo ago)

Thankyou for all the responses


----------



## nnnewmember (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi All,
Happy new year! 

I am planning to apply for citizenship this year, if you could kindly suggest would be great😊

I have arrived to Aus on 15/July/2019 
I have received My PR on 11/October 2023 after 14 months of processing, there were delays due covid lockdown, means I am formally eligible to apply only on 11 October 2023. 

In ideal scenario I would have been able to apply on 15th July 2023 if not covid, 4 months earlier, do you think I can try to apply through ministerial discretion and state Covid as administrative error? ( How long does it usually take to process ministerial discretions and has anyone done it?)

If you ask what is the rush, I just want to travel but don't want to re-start the whole citizenship and residence process again 

Thanks in advance for all your answers


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

Hi All,

Can I travel overseas while waiting for my ceremony date, and do I need to inform the DHA

thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rayvictoria said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I travel overseas while waiting for my ceremony date, and do I need to inform the DHA
> 
> thank you


You can travel 
You should inform dha
Cheers


----------



## rayvictoria (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can travel
> You should inform dha
> Cheers


thank you


----------



## shanmukh316 (2 mo ago)

nnnewmember said:


> Hi All,
> Happy new year!
> 
> I am planning to apply for citizenship this year, if you could kindly suggest would be great😊
> ...


Hi , I hope you got your PR on 11 Oct-2020 as you mentioned 11- Oct-2023 (unless you are from the future  )
If you got your PR on 11-Oct-2020 and you had first arrived on 15- July-2019 then yes you should be able to apply for citizenship anytime after 15-July-2023 provided from July 2019 to July 2023 you were not outside Australia for more than an 12 months and from July 2022 to July 2023 you won’t be outside Australia for more then 90 days . Cheers


----------



## T2023 (3 d ago)

Hi all

I applied 22/9/22 from Qld and still have not received an interview invite (3 months and counting). 
Have PR via the Skilled & Independent route from 2018 - would this not speed up the process as opposed to slowing it down (documents already verified from DHA back in 2018)?
Thanks,
T


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

T2023 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied 22/9/22 from Qld and still have not received an interview invite (3 months and counting).
> Have PR via the Skilled & Independent route from 2018 - would this not speed up the process as opposed to slowing it down (documents already verified from DHA back in 2018)?
> ...


The rules concerning granting a PR vs approving a citizenship are completely different and cannot be compared. So to answer your question, no it does not speed up the process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

T2023 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied 22/9/22 from Qld and still have not received an interview invite (3 months and counting).
> Have PR via the Skilled & Independent route from 2018 - would this not speed up the process as opposed to slowing it down (documents already verified from DHA back in 2018)?
> ...


To some extent it does help
But there a lot of additional checks which are done for citizenship as that’s the last frontier 
Cheers


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

T2023 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied 22/9/22 from Qld and still have not received an interview invite (3 months and counting).
> Have PR via the Skilled & Independent route from 2018 - would this not speed up the process as opposed to slowing it down (documents already verified from DHA back in 2018)?
> ...


I applied in mid September from ACT and also have not received an interview invite. I think they are slowing down for the states other than VIC & NSW. Hopefully we will receive it soon.


----------



## Seb123 (2 d ago)

Hello,

As part of the Citizenship Application, a Nationally Coordinated Criminal History Check (NCCHC) has to be submitted.

How old can that document be? I cannot find any information on the Home Affairs website.

Based on my experience for PR, it takes a bit of time to get it...
I will become eligible for application to citizenship on 8 April (4 years in Australia then), but I am wondering whether I should wait till 8 April to request the NCCHC, and wait for it, or if I can request it earlier, so that I will have it by 8 April...?

Thank you in advance for your answers & help


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

Seb123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As part of the Citizenship Application, a Nationally Coordinated Criminal History Check (NCCHC) has to be submitted.
> 
> ...


The NCCHC is done by department itself. The applicant doesnt need to do it.
It will b initiated after you have passed the test.

for your peace of mind(as I did) you can submit an AFP police check as part of your application but regardless, The Immigration performs checks from sources we cannot even begin to Imagine.


----------



## Seb123 (2 d ago)

atif.nsw said:


> The NCCHC is done by department itself. The applicant doesnt need to do it.
> It will b initiated after you have passed the test.
> 
> for your peace of mind(as I did) you can submit an AFP police check as part of your application but regardless, The Immigration performs checks from sources we cannot even begin to Imagine.



Thank you for your reply.

Indeed, by reading 1300t again I can see the following being mentioned:
"Criminal offences If you are 16 years of age or over, the Department will *request *a Nationally Coordinated Criminal History Check (NCCHC) *from *the National Police Checking Service (NPCS)"

So it seems like they initiate this themselves indeed.

What is weird though is that I remember having to provide one myself for my PR Application..? Probably different procedure there?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Seb123 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Indeed, by reading 1300t again I can see the following being mentioned:
> "Criminal offences If you are 16 years of age or over, the Department will *request *a Nationally Coordinated Criminal History Check (NCCHC) *from *the National Police Checking Service (NPCS)"
> ...


For PR, the PCC is valid for 1 year
During citizenship, DHA checks the afp records at several stages of processing including one just before approval 
Cheers


----------



## Ahmad1992 (2 d ago)

Hi All,

Need expert advise. I've been living lawfully in Australia since 2014. Applied for my 189 PR in late 2018, and went overseas for 4 weeks holiday on March 2020 on bridging visa B, but then COVID happened and I was locked out for 20 months or so. Got my PR outcome in April 2021, and got back here in Australia in December 2021. 

I have completed my 12 months after PR grant and was going to apply for citizenship, but now the portal says I dont meet the requirements yet probably due to my 20 months outside Australia which breaches the 12 month residency requirements. What do it do? It wasnt my fault that COVID happened


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

Ahmad1992 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need expert advise. I've been living lawfully in Australia since 2014. Applied for my 189 PR in late 2018, and went overseas for 4 weeks holiday on March 2020 on bridging visa B, but then COVID happened and I was locked out for 20 months or so. Got my PR outcome in April 2021, and got back here in Australia in December 2021.
> 
> I have completed my 12 months after PR grant and was going to apply for citizenship, but now the portal says I dont meet the requirements yet probably due to my 20 months outside Australia which breaches the 12 month residency requirements. What do it do? It wasnt my fault that COVID happened


Your best bet is to wait.

you can apply for an exemption with the help of a lawyer, however it’s going to be very expensive and hard because in March 2020 the pandemic have already started and warnings were already issued. So it’ll be hard to argue that it was outside your control.


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

Hi all,

I need an urgent favour.

I have applied for my citizenship and left the country. I am planning to stay away for 6 months and gave them the intended return date. I got my PR 13 years ago with only a handful overseas travels. I have some concerns now.

I am not sure whether my application will be on hold until I return or they will process it while I am away as I have given my return date. I have also mentioned about ministerial discretion as my spouse is still in AU and provided our lease contracts.

My second concern is I have just realised that I have made mutiple errorss in my application. Should I withdraw my original application and submit a new one or provide them a statememt with mistakes? If I am going to provide the amendments, can I say I will provide later as I think I havent provided my full travel details over the last 10 years  and collecting those now.

Thank you all in advance for all your assistance.


----------



## Ahmad1992 (2 d ago)

Ahmad1992 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need expert advise. I've been living lawfully in Australia since 2014. Applied for my 189 PR in late 2018, and went overseas for 4 weeks holiday on March 2020 on bridging visa B, but then COVID happened and I was locked out for 20 months or so. Got my PR outcome in April 2021, and got back here in Australia in December 2021.
> 
> I have completed my 12 months after PR grant and was going to apply for citizenship, but now the portal says I dont meet the requirements yet probably due to my 20 months outside Australia which breaches the 12 month residency requirements. What do it do? It wasnt my fault that COVID happened





TakinDecent said:


> Your best bet is to wait.
> 
> you can apply for an exemption with the help of a lawyer, however it’s going to be very expensive and hard because in March 2020 the pandemic have already started and warnings were already issued. So it’ll be hard to argue that it was outside your control.


Thanks for your response. Just for a fact, I left on the 1st of March 2020, when there were no signs or warnings about COVID19. Otherwise I would have never taken that risk. Does that change anything?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mush75 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need an urgent favour.
> 
> ...


Your application will be processed even during your absence from Australia, but the test invite will probably not be issued till such time you are back in Australia
If the mistakes are few, you can submit a statement
If there are too many, you can withdraw
Thirdly ministerial discretion application take years to process and have to satisfy very strict conditions to be eligible
I am not sure that you would qualify for the same
If I were in your shoes, I would have withdrawn the application, and applied again 9 months after returning back to Australia as a normal application with all the correct data
You can take your own decision
Cheers


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

NB said:


> Your application will be processed even during your absence from Australia, but the test invite will probably not be issued till such time you are back in Australia
> If the mistakes are few, you can submit a statement
> If there are too many, you can withdraw
> Thirdly ministerial discretion application take years to process and have to satisfy very strict conditions to be eligible
> ...


Thank you. If they will process it before I return, I think it might be too late. My husband is still in Australia, who is an Australian Citizen. I just wanted a longer break to spend time with family after almost 4 years.

I think I had 5 mistakes. I misunderstood 4 questions. I am going to provide them a statement with the mistakes, corrections and reasons for my mistake. Hope it should be ok


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

Mush75 said:


> Thank you. If they will process it before I return, I think it might be too late. My husband is still in Australia, who is an Australian Citizen. I just wanted a longer break to spend time with family after almost 4 years.
> 
> I think I had 5 mistakes. I misunderstood 4 questions. I am going to provide them a statement with the mistakes, corrections and reasons for my mistake. Hope it should be ok


If the mistakes are around 5, will they refect the application?


----------



## blomster123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello,
Is it a big issue that I don't have my physical birth cert for the interview? I included my birth cert in the application, but it is physically back in my home country. Should I get it sent to me in the mail to be sure?
Thanks


----------



## atif.nsw (5 mo ago)

blomster123 said:


> Hello,
> Is it a big issue that I don't have my physical birth cert for the interview? I included my birth cert in the application, but it is physically back in my home country. Should I get it sent to me in the mail to be sure?
> Thanks


Better have it couriered to you. they checked mine at interview


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif.nsw said:


> Better have it couriered to you. they checked mine at interview


It depends on the CO
Most of them don’t check any documents except the identification proof due to Covid.
Mine didn’t check anything except driving license 
But if you get a strict officer, then your approval may be delayed
Cheers


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

DoHA are only processing VIC now. No movement for NSW since early Dec.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Linqi said:


> DoHA are only processing VIC now. No movement for NSW since early Dec.


About 15,000 to 17,000 applications are being processed every month
This includes all the states and the lions share comes from both VIC and NSW more or less equally now
There is no way that DHA can afford to ignore NSW
Cheers


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

Mush75 said:


> If the mistakes are around 5, will they refect the application?


@NB What would be the number of mistakes I could live with?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mush75 said:


> @NB What would be the number of mistakes I could live with?


I can’t quantify 
Cheers


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

NB said:


> I can’t quantify
> Cheers


@NB thank you. Most of these errors were due to me misunderstanding the questions. I never reviewed the paper form and realised those mistakes only when I started to follow this forum.

Hopefully, they could accept them or at leaset reject the application at the earliest .

Thank you for your help,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mush75 said:


> @NB thank you. Most of these errors were due to me misunderstanding the questions. I never reviewed the paper form and realised those mistakes only when I started to follow this forum.
> 
> Hopefully, they could accept them or at leaset reject the application at the earliest .
> 
> Thank you for your help,


If you have already realised the mistakes, just make a word document and upload it
In all probability, the CO will accept the same
Cheers


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Mush75 said:


> If the mistakes are around 5, will they refect the application?





NB said:


> If you have already realised the mistakes, just make a word document and upload it
> In all probability, the CO will accept the same
> Cheers


Would this help? 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf - This form is for notification of incorrect answers Form 1023.
Please refer to https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper for details.


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

NB said:


> If you have already realised the mistakes, just make a word document and upload it
> In all probability, the CO will accept the same
> Cheers


@NB 
Thats my plan. Also, I purely looked at the online form where some of the questions are not clear enough. If I had looked at the paper copy, I would have been fine.

Thank you


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

pk2oz said:


> Would this help?
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf - This form is for notification of incorrect answers Form 1023.
> Please refer to https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper for details.





pk2oz said:


> Would this help?
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1023.pdf - This form is for notification of incorrect answers Form 1023.
> Please refer to https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper for details.


@pk2oz 
Thank you. I looked at this form but it doesnt talk about the Citizenship application. Hence, I have prepared a word statement and will upload it.


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

Mush75 said:


> @NB
> Thats my plan. Also, I purely looked at the online form where some of the questions are not clear enough. If I had looked at the paper copy, I would have been fine.
> 
> Thank you


@NB 
I have another problem..when I left the country, I asked for a ministerial discretion saying I might stay for longer, to be with the familt while my husband stays in OZ. But now I have decided to come back sooner. I am living in OZ for 17 years (14 of it on PR). 
Now, since I mention to them about possible longer stay outside of the country, will I fail the intention to reside point?
I feel that I messed up everything.


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

kiwifruit said:


> I received my appointment 3 weeks after coming back but I had only been away for a couple of months. I know someone who stayed overseas for over 9 months was asked for the reason and had to prove his ties to Australia. One of the conditions when applying for citizenship is that you intend to live in Australia or maintain a lasting link with Australia while overseas. So, if your intention is to come back after your contract is over you would satisfy that condition. Still, you need to be in Australia when they decide on your application (in most cases). That might be an issue if you intend to leave straight away after your test because they can take from a few hours to several months to approve it.


@kiwifruit 
Just a quick question. Did they ask to prove the intention of that person before or after the test invite?

I left after my application and told them that am thinking about staying but changed my mind and coming back in 6 months. Will I have to prove my intention now?


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

I have one more question. If they require additional documents to support the application, when do they ask? Before the test or after the test?


Mush75 said:


> @kiwifruit
> Just a quick question. Did they ask to prove the intention of that person before or after the test invite?
> 
> I left after my application and told them that am thinking about staying but changed my mind and coming back in 6 months. Will I have to prove my intention now?


@kiwifruit , I meant....... I told them that I am thinking about staying longer but changed my mind....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mush75 said:


> @NB
> I have another problem..when I left the country, I asked for a ministerial discretion saying I might stay for longer, to be with the familt while my husband stays in OZ. But now I have decided to come back sooner. I am living in OZ for 17 years (14 of it on PR).
> Now, since I mention to them about possible longer stay outside of the country, will I fail the intention to reside point?
> I feel that I messed up everything.


You can upload a letter in Immiaccount asking for withdrawal of the ministerial discretion clause SS you are returning to Australia in a few months 
Ask your husband to call up the citizenship helpline and ask if this is possible before doing it
Cheers


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

NB said:


> You can upload a letter in Immiaccount asking for withdrawal of the ministerial discretion clause SS you are returning to Australia in a few months
> Ask your husband to call up the citizenship helpline and ask if this is possible before doing it
> Cheers


@NB
Thank you.


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

Applications on Oct 20th in NSW has been processed base on updates on Myimmitracker.


----------



## Linqi (7 mo ago)

Update: I just got invited for the interview.
Applied on 23rd Oct, Parramatta NSW.


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

Linqi said:


> Update: I just got invited for the interview.
> Applied on 23rd Oct, Parramatta NSW.


NSW is way faster than other states now. Congrats! That was really fast!


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

Mush75 said:


> @NB
> Thats my plan. Also, I purely looked at the online form where some of the questions are not clear enough. If I had looked at the paper copy, I would have been fine.
> 
> Thank you


@NB 
Looks like NSW is moving faster now. So, if I applied Nov 8th and provided the correctiom statement yesterday, how would the CO knows if they have started reviewing my application, that have added some additional documents? I am in a dilemma now. 😪


----------



## Mush75 (5 d ago)

Linqi said:


> Update: I just got invited for the interview.
> Applied on 23rd Oct, Parramatta NSW.


@Linqi congrats. Thats super fast.


----------

